# Disboutiquers Part 20 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## HeatherSue

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

Right click on you picture,
If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (her on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]


----------



## livndisney

Yeah I did it!!!!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

I'm here- went to the post office to mail Daniel's Scrapbook and ya'll moved! lol


----------



## Granna4679

Yay....made it on the first page this time!!


----------



## HeatherSue

You three are really on the ball today!! 

HAVE YOU VOTED FOR TERESA JOHNSON FOR SEWING IDOL TODAY??  HERE'S THE LINK:

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=159158

You can vote EVERY day!  Your husband/significant other can vote every day!  Your children over 13 can vote every day!  Your neighbor can vote every day!! Let's help Teresa win this thing!! We all know she deserves it!  

(and that she does a mean banana impersonation!)

If you've already registered and didn't receive a registration e-mail, try signing up with a gmail, hotmail, or yahoo e-mail address.  You will almost certainly get an immediate e-mail if you use one of these services.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I made it!  Thanks!
(Wow!  I have never made it this early)


----------



## aimeeg

first


----------



## froggy33

Did I make the first page?? : )


----------



## froggy33

Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!

A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!





A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!


----------



## glorib

i'm here!


----------



## eeyore3847

here


----------



## weluvdizne

love the new place!


----------



## DisneyKings

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



Very cute!


----------



## woodkins

Woo ho...made it!


----------



## weluvdizne

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



The Jessie top is cute.  I love the romper.  So cute.


----------



## bclydia

Woohoo! Jumping in!


----------



## NiniMorris

Figures..I've been glued to the computer all weekend waiting for the move...and I go put the little one down for a nap...and you go move!


Nini


----------



## LisaZoe

Yea! I made it on page 2.



froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!




The Jessie top (dress?) is really cute. The style and fabric is perfect for Jessie. The romper is so sweet, too.


----------



## clairemolly

Drivin' by to say "I'm here!"

I haven't had much motivation to sew lately...but I bought fabric for Easter dresses for the girls, so I better find some soon!

I am now 18+ weeks pregnant with #3, and hopefully on Friday he/she will cooperate and I'll know if I am sewing for 3 girls or 2 girls and a boy for our November trip so I can start planning outfits!


----------



## soccermomof3

Ok, I have pinned together my first attempt at making a twirly skirt!!!  I will post pics when I have completed this mission!!! Cant wait!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Page 2...not bad since I was like page 20 or something last move!


----------



## weluvdizne

soccermomof3 said:


> Ok, I have pinned together my first attempt at making a twirly skirt!!!  I will post pics when I have completed this mission!!! Cant wait!!



Good luck.  Can't wait to see pix


----------



## syncsk8mom

Made it over to the new thread 

I am trying to get my blanket done for the Big Give.....I've been sewing forever.  LOL

Got a headache and too much stress.  Wish I was sitting in my cave of womenly pursuits right now.  Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



Love the Jesse top and the romper.  I have made a couple items with the Cathy pattern and I love it too.  It is just so cute.
Wish I had a little one to use the romper for.



clairemolly said:


> Drivin' by to say "I'm here!"
> 
> I haven't had much motivation to sew lately...but I bought fabric for Easter dresses for the girls, so I better find some soon!
> 
> I am now 18+ weeks pregnant with #3, and hopefully on Friday he/she will cooperate and I'll know if I am sewing for 3 girls or 2 girls and a boy for our November trip so I can start planning outfits!



Congratulations.  I hope he/she cooperates on Friday!!


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## Haganfam5

Hi! Thank you for all of the positive compliments on my latest Tiana dress. I was truely overwhelmed at all of your support, so again, Thank you!

I have been working on some Mardi Gras party outfits for my girls. I know Mardi Gras has passed but they have a themed birthday party to go to. So, I will post pics of them when they go on Saturday.

I missed a whole lot of great things because I had to skim....I did want to say keep up the amazing work ladies, prayers for those who need them, and for that adorable kitten and her mommy!


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


>



Hey Stranger!!!! How are you? How is your little ?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CastleCreations said:


> Yes, the Mommy made it...barely. We had to pull (literally) the babies out. 3 died and this one was the first one born. The mommy cat wants nothing to do with it, she lets it nurse, but only if I hold her down. It's a shame. I have been bottle feeding her off and on. We'll see what happens. She's the sweetest little thing. I can't wait for her to open her eyes.



What a sweet baby!  Did the vet mention to you about making her go potty?  The Mommy either has to clean her off herself or you can use a warm rag to help her.  Kittens don't go on their own at first.

Good Luck with her.


----------



## LisaZoe

Carried over from the Part 19 thread:



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...



What a fun photo! I hope you all had a great time.



aimeeg said:


> Hey Lisa- Those would fit Hannah and Sophee perfectly! Do you want to send them to us to model?  This really is a darling skirt and I can't wait for the pattern. Great Job!



I was thinking this morning that I should get at least a couple modeled photos. 



desparatelydisney said:


> Lisa, these are my favorites you have EVER done!!!  I am so jealous of that Michael Miller hula fabric.  I can't find any anywhere!  I think the bottom one would be totally appropriate for us big girls, especially if we reduced the butt ruffles to just the bottom one or two.  It looks so different in the longer versions....cute and sassy for the little sizes/girls and very grown-up for the big girls!  I see this being a big hit for you



I do think fewer ruffles will be just as cute and allow more of the base fabric to show in back. I almost stopped with 3 on the Hula version but since I already had the others ready to add, I went forward. Maybe I'll make the 10/12 test skirt with fewer ruffles to show another option. I know when I'm looking for a pattern, I like to have a few choices for changing the look besides just a change of fabric/color.



littlepeppers said:


> Love them, love them, love them.
> Please just keep on going up in sizes.  Maybe you can publish your modifications & I can buy them when I can sew better.  DD will be about those sizes by then.







Granna4679 said:


> Lisa - WAAAAAyyyy TOO CUTE!!





MermaidTales said:


> Lisa, I love it! Are you submitting this to YCMT? Or just selling it on the Et sy site? I adore it!
> I really want to know how the pattern process went for you... I am drafting some of mine and really would love to hear about your experience with it.



Please feel free to PM me and I'd be happy to go into more about my pattern creation experience.


----------



## jessica52877

Here! Thanks Livndisney!


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



Love the Jessie shirt and the romper is cute.  

I was planning on organizing my fabric today with the comic book boards but after looking at all my fabric I am thinking I better wait until my husband heads out of town for a few days.  Having it in a big pile makes it look like there is alot more then there is and I think it will take me a few days to get it organized.


----------



## clhemsath

I made it

Everything has been so gorgeous  on here recently.  It looks like I am going to be purchasing some new patterns soon!

I have almost gotten the girls Step-sisters dresses finished, so I will post pictures once they are modeled.


----------



## BBGirl

Ok page 3 I'm getting better


----------



## billwendy

Page 3 already???? Im a slacker!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

I made it!


----------



## twob4him

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can be your exit buddy...I really should be sewing or better yet, cleaning house, but where's the fun in that?!



OK I made it safe and sound....how about you???


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> I was thinking this morning that I should get at least a couple modeled photos.



We'd love to model your designs!  My little one is 20 mths.   I'm sure you'll get TONS of requests to model your amazing designs!


----------



## froggy33

DisneyKings said:


> Very cute!





weluvdizne said:


> The Jessie top is cute.  I love the romper.  So cute.





LisaZoe said:


> The Jessie top (dress?) is really cute. The style and fabric is perfect for Jessie. The romper is so sweet, too.





Granna4679 said:


> Love the Jesse top and the romper.  I have made a couple items with the Cathy pattern and I love it too.  It is just so cute.
> Wish I had a little one to use the romper for.





babynala said:


> Love the Jessie shirt and the romper is cute.



Thank you.  Thank you!


----------



## billwendy

Lisa - I have models available - sizes 3,4,6,8 and I could find more if you need them!!!! I really love the 2nd version of the ruffled skirt...adorable!!


----------



## twob4him

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



I love them both...that Jesse is the cutest!! I love how you did the ruffle in red! Isn't that a fun pattern? And the romper is great....don't you love how its reversible....hey that fabric looks familiar!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I made it on page 3.  Yeah!    Now if only I could get myself motivated to get busy sewing.  My hubby is home sick with a nasty stomach bug, and I swear he is worse than the kids when he is sick.  Now when I am sick, I am expected to keep the house running smoothly


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

twob4him said:


> OK I made it safe and sound....how about you???



Thanks for looking for me!  I'm here.  Had to leave to pick up the kids from school.  I knew I missed it, but at least I'm posting in the single digits.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I made it on page 3.  Yeah!    Now if only I could get myself motivated to get busy sewing.  My hubby is home sick with a nasty stomach bug, and I swear he is worse than the kids when he is sick.  Now when I am sick, I am expected to keep the house running smoothly



Yea, I get that here too...what's up with that?  The world comes to an end when they get the sniffles but nothing short of being on life support makes a DW's work quit!


----------



## kittycat9

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!


Fainting over the cuteness of the Jessie Applique... All the cute stuff is for girls.  I bet that would look adorable for a little boy.  Well, maybe on a t-shirt without the ruffles


----------



## kelly1218

Hi...can anyone join in?  

My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.

I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.


I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing. 

My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses. 


and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up


----------



## Mirb1214

The Jessie top is TOO cute!  I love it!  I think I'm going to have to get that pattern for myself.  Anyone have pictures of it being modeled yet?


----------



## snubie

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



I really love the Jessie Cathy top.  And the romper is so cute.


----------



## Clared

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> clairemolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivin' by to say "I'm here!"
> 
> I haven't had much motivation to sew lately...but I bought fabric for Easter dresses for the girls, so I better find some soon!
> 
> I am now 18+ weeks pregnant with #3, and hopefully on Friday he/she will cooperate and I'll know if I am sewing for 3 girls or 2 girls and a boy for our November trip so I can start planning outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  We are going for Hope's third birthday in November too!!  I keep thinking about starting to sew, but it still feels far to far away to actually start!
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy33

twob4him said:


> I love them both...that Jesse is the cutest!! I love how you did the ruffle in red! Isn't that a fun pattern? And the romper is great....don't you love how its reversible....hey that fabric looks familiar!!!


Thanks!  I do love this fabric.  I have wanted it for a while and the other day I found a remnant so went with that.  I love the way you used it as well!



kittycat9 said:


> Fainting over the cuteness of the Jessie Applique... All the cute stuff is for girls.  I bet that would look adorable for a little boy.  Well, maybe on a t-shirt without the ruffles



Thanks.  I have done very similar applique with Buzz and Woody for two little boys. They turned out really nice as well!


----------



## Clared

BIG GIVE - Sorry to be a pain, but I've had an email, but when I click on the link, it says my account hasn't been activated.  Can anyone sort me out???


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



Welcome!  We don't bite (mostly), and the first few pages of a new thread always fill up fast, it's kind of a silly contest around here to try and get in on the first page.  We usually average about 4-5 pages a day.  If you like to sew and run out of little ones to make the fun stuff for, be sure to check out the info about the Big Give, found on page one.  Facebook is addictive, but so is Disboutique, you have been warned!


----------



## ireland_nicole

wow; I seriously can't leave for a couple of hours without y'all moving w/out me. sniff sniff.  I had a great quote going on the previous thread, too.  

I loved everything!

Can I CASE the bullseye dress- please?

Back to finding out what trouble the kids have gotten into- I hate spring break


----------



## *Toadstool*

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!


Love this! 

I am here.. leaving to go sew though! I'll bring my quote over from the other thread later hopefully!


----------



## RMAMom

Wow! I knew the move was coming but this was quick! Now to go catch up!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I keep forgetting to ask this...

Used to when I would go to reply with my quotes the pictures would show up and I could see what I was commenting on. They did an update a few weeks ago, and *now I don't see pictures. Anyone else have this issue*??? I really liked seeing the pictures.. now I have to go and preview so I can remember what I am commenting on!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I made it on page 3.  Yeah!    Now if only I could get myself motivated to get busy sewing.  My hubby is home sick with a nasty stomach bug, and I swear he is worse than the kids when he is sick.  Now when I am sick, I am expected to keep the house running smoothly





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Yea, I get that here too...what's up with that?  The world comes to an end when they get the sniffles but nothing short of being on life support makes a DW's work quit!



Funny, Funny, Funny!  I can SO relate!

I am still getting over a 6 week bout of bronchitis and pneumonia, yuck!  Hubby said he was going to check me into a hospital next time so I would get better faster.  Made me think....where do I sign up!!!?  I still had three kids, his bookkeeping, running the house, driving everyone where they needed to be, doctor appointments, etc.  I asked 'someone' to load the dishwasher for me and you would have thought I asked him to ...well do something!

Of course, now that I think about it, three days after I had my hysterectomy I was expected to cook dinner.  I guess I should be grateful I still have a job....right?  After all it does pay in great hugs and kisses!


Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



So cute!  The pattern is perfect for Jessie- I'm excited to start my first romper tonight, I think...  Love yours!


kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



Welcome


----------



## ireland_nicole

Can anybody tell me what I did wrong w/ the pics?  I tried to thumbnail them per page 1, but I'm thinking I didn't do it right?


----------



## squirrel

How hard is it to do stripwork?  I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet with a stripwork skirt.  I just have a sewing machine-no serger!  Is there a certain width that works well?

I only have lengths of cat print left and thought I could use it up doing a stripwork dress.

Any other ideas?


----------



## clairemolly

Clared said:


> Congrats!!!  We are going for Hope's third birthday in November too!!  I keep thinking about starting to sew, but it still feels far to far away to actually start!



Thanks!  When are you going?  We'll be at AKL Nov 12-21.

The only reason I want to start planning outfits soon is I'll be having the new baby 14 weeks before we leave!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

NiniMorris said:


> Figures..I've been glued to the computer all weekend waiting for the move...and I go put the little one down for a nap...and you go move!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! I went to a movie and came back to page four! I mean five!


----------



## emcreative

So I haven't been able to sew in ages...we're having to pack up most of our stuff for some home repairs, and then we're hoping to sell our house since we live in a clown car right now!  And since my sewing workspace/storage was the dining room/kitchen, it had to go to storage too.   

I have been having fun with the other sewing ladies though, I've been making shop logos and banners, and we've been taking pictures!  Here's the latest from Jennie at Absolutely Handmade.  Hannah had a blast doing this:






I've been missing y'all over here at the DIS but it feels like with 5 kids and 2 of them toddlers, I hardly have time to think!


----------



## tmh0206

yay! i made it to the new thread...sooo, are all the digitizers going to eliminate certian designs?  i am soooo sad, this can not happen now, i just got my embroidery machine!!! boo hoo!


----------



## desparatelydisney

PAGE 5!!!!

I checked every hour all morning and we moved at about a half a page an hour at best.  I went to the post office to pay the taxes and come home and you are on PAGE 5!!!!!  What I wouldn't say if this wasn't a family thread


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!  Can we get a sign to go on Katie's door to tell me if I will be waking up a 10 year old or a teenager in the morning?!?!?  I may not survive the hormone change in that child!   Most mornings she is as sweet as can be...but then there are those days that...AAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Anyway....I am going to play with my new baby today!  I haven't touched her since I got her 3 weeks ago...so much craziness going on!  But, I spent all day yesterday getting all of the laundry done..yes, all of it!  Vaccuumed the entire house, cleaned all the bathrooms, and mopped.  I can sit down guilt free...right after I get back from Zumba that is!  I am so excited!
> 
> Thanks for all of the prayers and support.  I have done some reading back and it seems like a lot of us need prayers.  I just know we will ALL come thru all of our stuff stronger and feeling better on the other side!
> 
> We had a great weekend.  Visited some friends out of town for the day.  Cleaned the yard up...I HATE SWEET GUM TREES!
> 
> Okay...I will post pictures later if I am actually able to do anything with my machine!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW---I know it has been answered before....where is the best place and what do you guys recommend for thread for the embroidery machine?
> 
> Tks!!!!!



YOU have been busy!!!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.


These are so cute!!!! 



weluvdizne said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my A-line.  Please excuse the crazy faces DD is making.  She can be quite silly sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers that this actually works



These turned out great! I suggest going for the Portrait Peasant next. The Simply Sweet and Easy Fit pants are great too. You will get them all eventually, so why don't you just buy them all right now! 


HeatherSue said:


> HAVE YOU VOTED FOR TERESA JOHNSON FOR SEWING IDOL TODAY??  HERE'S THE LINK:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=157178
> 
> You can vote EVERY day!  Your husband/significant other can vote every day!  Your children over 13 can vote every day!  Your neighbor can vote every day!! Let's help Teresa win this thing!! We all know she deserves it!
> 
> (and that she does a mean banana impersonation!)
> 
> If you've already registered and didn't receive a registration e-mail, try signing up with a gmail, hotmail, or yahoo e-mail address.  You will almost certainly get an immediate e-mail if you use one of these services.



Thanks Heather!  



froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!


So very cute!!!! I love the little romper, and Jessie is adorable! 



clairemolly said:


> Drivin' by to say "I'm here!"
> 
> I haven't had much motivation to sew lately...but I bought fabric for Easter dresses for the girls, so I better find some soon!
> 
> I am now 18+ weeks pregnant with #3, and hopefully on Friday he/she will cooperate and I'll know if I am sewing for 3 girls or 2 girls and a boy for our November trip so I can start planning outfits!



I hope he/she cooperates!!! 



kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



 !!!



Clared said:


> BIG GIVE - Sorry to be a pain, but I've had an email, but when I click on the link, it says my account hasn't been activated.  Can anyone sort me out???



We need to register you manually. I'll go check to see if anyone has done it yet.


ETA: I just got you registered, you should be able to log in now.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> So I haven't been able to sew in ages...we're having to pack up most of our stuff for some home repairs, and then we're hoping to sell our house since we live in a clown car right now!  And since my sewing workspace/storage was the dining room/kitchen, it had to go to storage too.
> 
> I have been having fun with the other sewing ladies though, I've been making shop logos and banners, and we've been taking pictures!  Here's the latest from Jennie at Absolutely Handmade.  Hannah had a blast doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been missing y'all over here at the DIS but it feels like with 5 kids and 2 of them toddlers, I hardly have time to think!



I'm not thumbnailing this cuz it's too cute; Hannah looks gorgeous and the photography is amazing!  Great job!


----------



## Clared

NiniMorris said:


> Funny, Funny, Funny!  I can SO relate!
> 
> Of course, now that I think about it, three days after I had my hysterectomy I was expected to cook dinner.  I guess I should be grateful I still have a job....right?  After all it does pay in great hugs and kisses!
> 
> 
> Nini



I had this conversation with a friend the other day - in 14 years of living together, I can't recall a time when Matthew has ever done the laundry - despite having been knocked out to have my tonsils out, a D&C and a c-section!!!  



clairemolly said:


> Thanks!  When are you going?  We'll be at AKL Nov 12-21.
> 
> The only reason I want to start planning outfits soon is I'll be having the new baby 14 weeks before we leave!



We are staying off site - 8-22.  Hope's birthday is October 23, but that falls into UK school holidays so the price was $$$$$ more than the dates we've chosen.  I'm still hoping to do a 'birthday' something for her, just haven't decided what or where yet.


----------



## McDuck

Made the move!  Inspired by all the great and gorgeous stuff that has been posted to get cracking on our generational photo outfits but must prep for Saturday's yard sale.


----------



## Clared

teresajoy said:


> We need to register you manually. I'll go check to see if anyone has done it yet.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just got you registered, you should be able to log in now.



Thank you XXXXXX


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

squirrel said:


> How hard is it to do stripwork?  I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet with a stripwork skirt.  I just have a sewing machine-no serger!  Is there a certain width that works well?
> 
> I only have lengths of cat print left and thought I could use it up doing a stripwork dress.
> 
> Any other ideas?



I think stripwork is easy, all you have to do is decide how long you want the skirt, cut that length selvedge to selvedge, then make the strips from that, the width of the strips is up to you, wider strips mean less cutting and fewer seams.  4-5 inches is a good place to start.  The number of strips used determine how full the skirt is.  My DD likes full, twirly skirts, so my final measurement usually comes to 15"x 90" that needs to be gathered onto the bodice...that's 15" cut twice off a single fabric if I'm not making strips.  Make sense?  There's probably directions in the bookmarks if it doesn't, and CarlaC has a pattern on YCMT.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> Can anybody tell me what I did wrong w/ the pics?  I tried to thumbnail them per page 1, but I'm thinking I didn't do it right?


 Pretty sure it only works on photobucket images.. Make sure you are putting it in front of the image name too and not the folder name.. should be th_ right after the last /



emcreative said:


> I've been missing y'all over here at the DIS but it feels like with 5 kids and 2 of them toddlers, I hardly have time to think!



Love it!!! Are her pants minky?? I'd think she'd be hot.. I love minky though!!


----------



## cydswipe

whew.. trying to keep up!


----------



## HeatherSue

tmh0206 said:


> yay! i made it to the new thread...sooo, are all the digitizers going to eliminate certian designs?  i am soooo sad, this can not happen now, i just got my embroidery machine!!! boo hoo!


I wasn't contacted by anyone and I didn't get in trouble for anything.  But, I was a little bit freaked out by Claire's situation.  So, I pulled the designs as a precautionary measure.  You can still contact me on facebook or by e-mail!



kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up


!! It's not usually this crazy, just when we start a new thread!



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to ask this...
> 
> Used to when I would go to reply with my quotes the pictures would show up and I could see what I was commenting on. They did an update a few weeks ago, and *now I don't see pictures. Anyone else have this issue*??? I really liked seeing the pictures.. now I have to go and preview so I can remember what I am commenting on!!


I'm not having pictures issues.  I wonder what's going on?


----------



## luvinyou

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



These are too cute!  I especially love the romper



emcreative said:


> So I haven't been able to sew in ages...we're having to pack up most of our stuff for some home repairs, and then we're hoping to sell our house since we live in a clown car right now!  And since my sewing workspace/storage was the dining room/kitchen, it had to go to storage too.
> 
> I have been having fun with the other sewing ladies though, I've been making shop logos and banners, and we've been taking pictures!  Here's the latest from Jennie at Absolutely Handmade.  Hannah had a blast doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been missing y'all over here at the DIS but it feels like with 5 kids and 2 of them toddlers, I hardly have time to think!



Miss Hannah is too cute!  Love that set on her!



LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.



GORGEOUS!  I adore the butt ruffles!  I think these might some of my favourite designs!





LisaZoe said:


> at I should get at least a couple modeled photos.



I have a 18-24/2t model, if you need one!


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not having pictures issues.  I wonder what's going on?


I can see the pictures in the thread, but not when I go to quote in the message box. Does that make sense? Can you see pictures instead of the picture address when you quote? It was so nice. There is an option in the User CP to turn on advanced editing.. that is how I got it to work the first time. Sometimes I go days without commenting, but keep storing up my quotes. 
That is probably a good idea about the designs.
It is a shame that Disney can't just make good designs for us to use. I'd be happy to buy Disney designs if they made better ones. I think it is ridiculous that you can only use their designs on Brother machines too. That should not be a deciding factor in which machine you purchase when you purchase a machine. Instead of going after people.. maybe they should hire those people to make designs for Disney and sell them as licensed designs.


----------



## *Toadstool*

K now I am really going sew.. 
I need to make Hannah some more panties. She outgrew the last ones. Plus I found a pattern I like way better. She is allergic to elastic, so I make them without elastic and use very soft knits that don't irritate her skin.


----------



## tmh0206

Heather Sue, how to I look you up on FB? if you don't mind, i want to add you to my friend list, in case I NEEEED your designs, I dont want to lose you too!


----------



## littlepeppers

Sorry for the repost but the moves get so crazy.  

I finally recieved my Vida pattery & I'm ready to dive in, but I have a few questions.

I am very fond of the butt ruffles. (not the side ruffles) I can't modify that much yet. 

Where do you start these butt ruffles on the back? Do you put them on before you sew the back & front together like the ones on the front of the dress?


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Can anybody tell me what I did wrong w/ the pics?  I tried to thumbnail them per page 1, but I'm thinking I didn't do it right?



Looks like you put the underscore _ before the th instead of after.



littlepeppers said:


> Sorry for the repost but the moves get so crazy.
> 
> I finally recieved my Vida pattery & I'm ready to dive in, but I have a few questions.
> 
> I am very fond of the butt ruffles. (not the side ruffles) I can't modify that much yet.
> 
> Where do you start these butt ruffles on the back? Do you put them on before you sew the back & front together like the ones on the front of the dress?



Most I've seen have the ruffles just on the back center panel. I'd add them before attaching to any other pieces so the ends of the ruffles are enclosed in the seams with the side panels.


----------



## Tweevil

I am here...well I am actually at the POP trying to figure out the new phone and browser right to this site. Lol...


----------



## kelly1218

Thanks for the welcomes! 

I am  hoping that I can keep up with ya'll. 

This may end up being a full time job!!!!!

I have one question...hopefully I don't get mocked too bad.... lol

where can I find a somewhat easy pattern for a petti?


----------



## princesskayla

I go to Wal-Mart and take a nap and yall move and Claire's designs are gone!!! I am going to cry - I wanted so many of her designs, I just didn't have the money to get them until I really needed them Stupid copyright stuff. 

Anway - love the Jessie outfit. 

I am finishing up an outfit right now and then I will post a picture later tonight. It has butt ruffles!!


----------



## LWatson

Okay so this is my first time posting something here (other than questions).  I'm by far NOT a sewer right now (trying to talk Hubby into getting me a sewing machine for christmas).  So, i used a bonding "tape" to put the mickey head on the shirts.  Then for the edging I used fabric paint.  So, how did I do for a newbie...LOL (last trip i did all iron ons and they all ruined b4 we left).


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

LWatson said:


> Okay so this is my first time posting something here (other than questions).  I'm by far NOT a sewer right now (trying to talk Hubby into getting me a sewing machine for christmas).  So, i used a bonding "tape" to put the mickey head on the shirts.  Then for the edging I used fabric paint.  So, how did I do for a newbie...LOL (last trip i did all iron ons and they all ruined b4 we left).



You did a good job!  How did your other shirts ruin?  I did a combination of iron ons and appliques last trip, and we are all still wearing all of the iron on shirts with nothing ruined.  (Still wearing the applique ones too.)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## jham

Darn it!  I got left behind again!  We got back from Disneyland late last night.  We had a great trip but I am miserably sick right now!  I'll post pictures when the meds are cooperating.


----------



## minnie2

Welcome home Jeanne!

Great new stuff everyone!


----------



## mom2rtk

I've been trying to catch up on the new thread, but I keep getting an error message saying "503 service unavailable" when I try to load pages on certain threads. It happens off and on. Anyone else have this problem? It's happened on other threads too.....


----------



## billwendy

kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



Hi Kelly - All are welcome here!! Do you like to sew? Even if your kids are too big, you could always join the Big Give projects we do here - its so fun making special things for children going on Make a Wish trips to Disney World!!!

Where are you? Im just south of Philly - right near the airport!!


----------



## LWatson

Mom2SamandJames said:


> You did a good job!  How did your other shirts ruin?  I did a combination of iron ons and appliques last trip, and we are all still wearing all of the iron on shirts with nothing ruined.  (Still wearing the applique ones too.)
> 
> Have a wonderful day!



The iron ons just came off in the wash.  they were ones from Michaels.  I had 3 shirts survive disney, but one of them is coming apart here at the house now. I am thinking of doing one iron on this time and making it from Avery since everyone says those stand up.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kelly1218 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> I am  hoping that I can keep up with ya'll.
> 
> This may end up being a full time job!!!!!
> 
> I have one question...hopefully I don't get mocked too bad.... lol
> 
> where can I find a somewhat easy pattern for a petti?



I'm not going to mock you, I promise - speaking of which, why do newbies think we're mean?  we're very nice, actually.- but anyway, carla c did a pattern for youcanmakethis.com that's as good as it gets; but- and it's a big but (pardon the pun).  The only unfinished project I have is a petti.  it haunts my dreams at night.  I had to hide it because I couldn't stand to look at it any more.  So my advice is to not attempt one.  And trust me, that's hard for me to say; because I would rather make almost anything than buy it.  There are a couple of ladies who have conquered the petti and lived to tell the tale, but I'm certainly not the only one who would recommend buying one.  and if you want a lead on possibly procuring one, you could maybe pm me and I might be able to point you in a good direction of someone starting w/ the letter T who is on this thread a lot and makes gorgeous stuff.


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> I was thinking this morning that I should get at least a couple modeled photos.



I'm loving all the skirts you've been whipping up!!  Emily would love to madel for you 



littlepeppers said:


> Sorry for the repost but the moves get so crazy.
> 
> I finally recieved my Vida pattery & I'm ready to dive in, but I have a few questions.
> 
> I am very fond of the butt ruffles. (not the side ruffles) I can't modify that much yet.
> 
> Where do you start these butt ruffles on the back? Do you put them on before you sew the back & front together like the ones on the front of the dress?



Place your ruffle before you sew the back bodice to your middle panel.  I start with the bottom ruffle just like I would if I was attatching a ruffle to the bottom panel (sandwiched between the middle and bottom panel, KWIM?)  So I'd now have the middle and bottom panel stitched together with a ruffle at the bottom of the middle, and at the top of the bottom panels.  Work your way up, and follow the curve that the Vida naturally has.  My top ruffle is attatched just like the bottome ruffle is, sandwiched between the bodice and top of the middle panel. The just attatch your side panels like normal. That's how I do it anyway  

Here's a picture to give you an idea.


----------



## tvgirlmin

I'm here!  I'm here!  Did ya miss me? 



froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!


Both outfits are just beautiful!  Great job!




emcreative said:


>


Awesome pic!  Hannah looks too cool!


----------



## desparatelydisney

I bought this adorable "birdie" fabric from Me & My Sister  














to make the Mia Top pattern I bought





...but....

1.  After the fights I have had with the Emma top  I am scared to leave Carla again

and 

2.  The Mia takes soooo much fabric for one top and I don't want all my fabric to be gone to one place....

I need help....I can feel that I am developing a stash and by the time I use it Catie will be too old to want to wear anything I make   What is a fabric addict to do???  And, you know, I totally blame y'all for this addiction 

MMM


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm not going to mock you, I promise - speaking of which, why do newbies think we're mean?  we're very nice, actually.- but anyway, carla c did a pattern for youcanmakethis.com that's as good as it gets; but- and it's a big but (pardon the pun).  The only unfinished project I have is a petti.  it haunts my dreams at night.  I had to hide it because I couldn't stand to look at it any more.  So my advice is to not attempt one.  And trust me, that's hard for me to say; because I would rather make almost anything than buy it.  There are a couple of ladies who have conquered the petti and lived to tell the tale, but I'm certainly not the only one who would recommend buying one.  and if you want a lead on possibly procuring one, you could maybe pm me and I might be able to point you in a good direction of someone starting w/ the letter T who is on this thread a lot and makes gorgeous stuff.



1) I've never seen anyone be anything but kind and supportive here!

2) I'm with you on the petticoat thing. I sew all day every day, gowns, cloaks, my own wedding gown, made myself lined silk suits in my professional days working outside the home pre-kids......  but I buy petticoats when I need them!


----------



## MermaidTales

LWatson said:


> Okay so this is my first time posting something here (other than questions).  I'm by far NOT a sewer right now (trying to talk Hubby into getting me a sewing machine for christmas).  So, i used a bonding "tape" to put the mickey head on the shirts.  Then for the edging I used fabric paint.  So, how did I do for a newbie...LOL (last trip i did all iron ons and they all ruined b4 we left).



I think that is so fun! I love the colors and of course the Mouse!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

2cutekidz said:


> Place your ruffle before you sew the back bodice to your middle panel.  I start with the bottom ruffle just like I would if I was attatching a ruffle to the bottom panel (sandwiched between the middle and bottom panel, KWIM?)  So I'd now have the middle and bottom panel stitched together with a ruffle at the bottom of the middle, and at the top of the bottom panels.  Work your way up, and follow the curve that the Vida naturally has.  My top ruffle is attatched just like the bottome ruffle is, sandwiched between the bodice and top of the middle panel. The just attatch your side panels like normal. That's how I do it anyway



Thanks!  The picture helped a lot.  I think I've got it.  We will see.  If not, I'll beg for help again.


----------



## MermaidTales

emcreative said:


> So I haven't been able to sew in ages...we're having to pack up most of our stuff for some home repairs, and then we're hoping to sell our house since we live in a clown car right now!  And since my sewing workspace/storage was the dining room/kitchen, it had to go to storage too.
> 
> I have been having fun with the other sewing ladies though, I've been making shop logos and banners, and we've been taking pictures!  Here's the latest from Jennie at Absolutely Handmade.  Hannah had a blast doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been missing y'all over here at the DIS but it feels like with 5 kids and 2 of them toddlers, I hardly have time to think!



What a great picture! So fun!! I love the colors in this set!


----------



## MermaidTales

froggy33 said:


> Since I did make the first page I will now post some things I made recently!
> 
> A top for a customer:  It's the Cathy top/dress.  I didn't know if I was going to like this pattern (no offense), but once it was made I love it!  It goes together so easily and can be nicely appliqued on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CarlaC romper for my neighbors little girl.  Great pattern!! And so easy!



What an adorable Jessie set! I just finished a Jessie dress! Love the applique!

The Bubble rompers are so cute too. I just love seeing chubby baby legs in those types of rompers!

Everyone here is so creative! Keep on creating and sewing!


----------



## MermaidTales

Oh and I'm sure I'm driving everyone nuts with my multiple postings... I'll get the hang of that all in one posting at some point


----------



## squirrel

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I think stripwork is easy, all you have to do is decide how long you want the skirt, cut that length selvedge to selvedge, then make the strips from that, the width of the strips is up to you, wider strips mean less cutting and fewer seams.  4-5 inches is a good place to start.  The number of strips used determine how full the skirt is.  My DD likes full, twirly skirts, so my final measurement usually comes to 15"x 90" that needs to be gathered onto the bodice...that's 15" cut twice off a single fabric if I'm not making strips.  Make sense?  There's probably directions in the bookmarks if it doesn't, and CarlaC has a pattern on YCMT.



Thanks, I think I will give it a try.  I didn't check the bookmarks before posting so I will check before I start to cut.  I couldn't think of anything else to do with the strips as it's a one way print and the pieces are too narrow for the front or back panel.


----------



## CastleCreations

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> What a sweet baby!  Did the vet mention to you about making her go potty?  The Mommy either has to clean her off herself or you can use a warm rag to help her.  Kittens don't go on their own at first.
> 
> Good Luck with her.



We've been using old washcloths to help her go...LOL, the things you do for your pets. 
She is holding her own. I'm still encouraging the Mum to feed her and bottle feeding her inbetween. But so far, she's still alive....I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

How do I keep getting so far behind???  I finally caught up on the last 30-40 pages.  So much cute stuff & so many prayers said.

Lisa - I LOVE the new skirt.

I do have some new pics to show off, but they'll have to wait until I get home.


*
Oh, and I have a new ticker!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cibahwewah

Dang. I just checked to see if we'd gotten to page 250 yet and we're already at page 7!  I need to quit my day job!  Just kidding.  Beautiful stuff ladies.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.

They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.





I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.

I'm also kicking myself, because I made a precious dress in size 1/2 for a baby shower gift and didn't take a picture.  I also made the ruffled diaper cover to match.  I guess I'll ask the mom to be to take a picture for me.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help please!
Taking DD and DS to the rodeo tomorrow, and whippd up a couple of woody/jessie themed outfits (thanks for the inspiration!)  I figured the kids would get at least 3 wears out of them this way; rodeo, DHS on our Disney trip, and the toy story 3 movie.  Only thing is, onDSs shorts I'd like to applique more characters after the rodeo; so I'll have to open up the "crotch" seams.  I always serge my seams, but don't want to on this because it will make it much tougher to rip open again; but will the shorts hold up for the day w/o an edge finish?  They're denim w/lycra for stretch.

Thanks!


----------



## 2cutekidz

InkspressYourself said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.
> 
> They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.
> .



The skirt looks great - happy to help!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Help please!
> Taking DD and DS to the rodeo tomorrow, and whippd up a couple of woody/jessie themed outfits (thanks for the inspiration!)  I figured the kids would get at least 3 wears out of them this way; rodeo, DHS on our Disney trip, and the toy story 3 movie.  Only thing is, onDSs shorts I'd like to applique more characters after the rodeo; so I'll have to open up the "crotch" seams.  I always serge my seams, but don't want to on this because it will make it much tougher to rip open again; but will the shorts hold up for the day w/o an edge finish?  They're denim w/lycra for stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



How about serging the raw edges prior to sewing up the seam?


----------



## princesskayla

desparatelydisney said:


> I bought this adorable "birdie" fabric from Me & My Sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make the Mia Top pattern I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but....
> 
> 1.  After the fights I have had with the Emma top  I am scared to leave Carla again
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  The Mia takes soooo much fabric for one top and I don't want all my fabric to be gone to one place....
> 
> I need help....I can feel that I am developing a stash and by the time I use it Catie will be too old to want to wear anything I make   What is a fabric addict to do???  And, you know, I totally blame y'all for this addiction
> 
> MMM




I have the same problem - I spluge, get some get fabric from the internet sites, get it home and I am afraid to cut into it!!! 

I bought that pattern at the sew expo this weekend. I have to trace it but I hope to start on the top this week - your right, it does take alot of fabric!!!I think the fabric you got are great. That will be such a cute top. How about a pact - I 'll cut into my "good" fabric and you can make yours. I can't wait to see the finished outfit!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> How about serging the raw edges prior to sewing up the seam?



That's a great idea- except I already sewed the seam- I'll definitely remember it for the next time I'll be "altering" something though- Thanks very much!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> That's a great idea- except I already sewed the seam- I'll definitely remember it for the next time I'll be "altering" something though- Thanks very much!



Then I'd probably go ahead and serge it, but leave the full seam allowance. Then when you need to open it back up, just cut off the serging and there will still be enough for a smaller seam (assuming it was a 5/8" seam). Or just leave it, and serge the raw edges as soon as you open it up, to keep it from fraying as you work with the garment.


----------



## princesskayla

princesskayla said:


> I have the same problem - I spluge, get some get fabric from the internet sites, get it home and I am afraid to cut into it!!!
> 
> I bought that pattern at the sew expo this weekend. I have to trace it but I hope to start on the top this week - your right, it does take alot of fabric!!!I think the fabric you got are great. That will be such a cute top. How about a pact - I 'll cut into my "good" fabric and you can make yours. I can't wait to see the finished outfit!!!!



Look - I am quoting myself. I just thought of way to conserve fabric. The underskirt calls for around a yard - (I think - don't have the pattern in front of me.) Make the top half of the underskirt a solid color and just put the "good" fabric on the border that wil actually show. That way you do not use as much fabric with the cute print on it!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> That's a great idea- except I already sewed the seam- I'll definitely remember it for the next time I'll be "altering" something though- Thanks very much!



And FWIW..... I take serging out all the time... I use my shears to clip the VERY edge of the strings breaking the "overcast". The rest of the serged threads can then be pulled out on their own in long strings.... at least they can from my cheapo machine.....


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Hello and good evening ladies!  I made the move 

I love the Jessie top and Carla C romper is so darling!!  I'm dying to know who I'm growing, so I can start sewing for this baby!!

You'll have to forgive me if this post seems a bit scatterbrained...I just got home from the Kindergarten parent roundup meeting and I'm having separation anxiety, even though the first day of school is still 5 months away


----------



## sohappy

Hi guys!  I made it over.  I am not even doing a good job of window shopping lately.  I love everything that I have seen.  I hope to post some new things after we move in April.  We have a trip in May (with Kristine and her family) and I am only making 2 shirts for each boy and 2 dresses for Ash- much different than then 30+ shirts I made for each boy last trip!


----------



## LisaZoe

desparatelydisney said:


> I bought this adorable "birdie" fabric from Me & My Sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make the Mia Top pattern I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but....
> 
> 1.  After the fights I have had with the Emma top  I am scared to leave Carla again
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  The Mia takes soooo much fabric for one top and I don't want all my fabric to be gone to one place....
> 
> I need help....I can feel that I am developing a stash and by the time I use it Catie will be too old to want to wear anything I make   What is a fabric addict to do???  And, you know, I totally blame y'all for this addiction
> 
> MMM



I love that fabric! I think it will be so cute done up in that style top. I know what you mean about the amount of fabric some patterns use, though. It looks like you could get away with using a less expensive fabric for the 'underskirt' of the top since it doesn't even show. That alone would save 3/4-1 yd of the designer prints depending on the size you're making. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Help please!
> Taking DD and DS to the rodeo tomorrow, and whippd up a couple of woody/jessie themed outfits (thanks for the inspiration!)  I figured the kids would get at least 3 wears out of them this way; rodeo, DHS on our Disney trip, and the toy story 3 movie.  Only thing is, on DS's shorts I'd like to applique more characters after the rodeo; so I'll have to open up the "crotch" seams.  I always serge my seams, but don't want to on this because it will make it much tougher to rip open again; but will the shorts hold up for the day w/o an edge finish?  They're denim w/lycra for stretch.
> 
> Thanks!



They should be fine without the edge finish for one wearing. Washing might cause fraying but it shouldn't be too bad unless the denim is a really loose weave.


----------



## Adi12982

Whew. . . made the move


----------



## NaeNae

Surgery update!!

DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate. 

She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.


----------



## angel23321

ACK..I almost got lost in the move!  See what happens when work gets in the way of my playing!


----------



## Adi12982

NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



So glad all went well/better than expected!  I'll be praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sahm1000

Missed the move!  But now I'm here!  And last move I think I was on page 20 so I am ahead of myself now!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Love it!!! Are her pants minky?? I'd think she'd be hot.. I love minky though!!



Yes, the pants are minky...she loooooves soft stuff!  Don't forget up here in Michigan it gets VERY cold.  What she likes about this outfit (she has another the same style) is that when it's hot she'll just wear the A Line alone as a dress.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  Been killing me not to be crafty but I guess that is my sacrifice for the move, right? 



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



Had her in my prayers all day (the rest of you too) and was even checking FB on my cell phone while we were at dance!  Happy to see "good" news, hope the pain goes away soon.  


LISA:  love the new skirt!  I still need to get you pics of the last one I did for Hannah, gah!  Let me know if you need a model/pics of this set.  I wouldn't be able to sew it but I could look the pattern over for you if you'd like.


----------



## Granna4679

Emcreative - I love the picture of Hannah and the outfit is sooo cute.  Great picture!!



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



I am so happy all went well.  Poor baby though.  If only they understood why at that age.  I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## karamat

Wow - made it to the new thread before page 10!  May be a new record for me 

Thanks for all the compliments on DD and her Rodeo outfit.

And I lost my pictures from the previous thread, but I love the Blinged Rodeo outfits and the pink boa on the hat!  So cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

kelly1218 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> I am  hoping that I can keep up with ya'll.
> 
> This may end up being a full time job!!!!!
> 
> I have one question...hopefully I don't get mocked too bad.... lol
> 
> where can I find a somewhat easy pattern for a petti?





ireland_nicole said:


> I'm not going to mock you, I promise - speaking of which, why do newbies think we're mean?  we're very nice, actually.- but anyway, carla c did a pattern for youcanmakethis.com that's as good as it gets; but- and it's a big but (pardon the pun).  The only unfinished project I have is a petti.  it haunts my dreams at night.  I had to hide it because I couldn't stand to look at it any more.  So my advice is to not attempt one.  And trust me, that's hard for me to say; because I would rather make almost anything than buy it.  There are a couple of ladies who have conquered the petti and lived to tell the tale, but I'm certainly not the only one who would recommend buying one.  and if you want a lead on possibly procuring one, you could maybe pm me and I might be able to point you in a good direction of someone starting w/ the letter T who is on this thread a lot and makes gorgeous stuff.


  and you are too sweet! 




Clared said:


> Thank you XXXXXX


You are very welcome! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I can see the pictures in the thread, but not when I go to quote in the message box. Does that make sense? Can you see pictures instead of the picture address when you quote? It was so nice. There is an option in the User CP to turn on advanced editing.. that is how I got it to work the first time. Sometimes I go days without commenting, but keep storing up my quotes.


I never had that option, but it sounds nice! 



tmh0206 said:


> Heather Sue, how to I look you up on FB? if you don't mind, i want to add you to my friend list, in case I NEEEED your designs, I dont want to lose you too!



Look for Frou Frou by Heathersue



LWatson said:


> Okay so this is my first time posting something here (other than questions).  I'm by far NOT a sewer right now (trying to talk Hubby into getting me a sewing machine for christmas).  So, i used a bonding "tape" to put the mickey head on the shirts.  Then for the edging I used fabric paint.  So, how did I do for a newbie...LOL (last trip i did all iron ons and they all ruined b4 we left).



It looks nice! Keep it up! 



mom2rtk said:


> I've been trying to catch up on the new thread, but I keep getting an error message saying "503 service unavailable" when I try to load pages on certain threads. It happens off and on. Anyone else have this problem? It's happened on other threads too.....







mom2rtk said:


> 1) I've never seen anyone be anything but kind and supportive here!
> 
> 2) I'm with you on the petticoat thing. I sew all day every day, gowns, cloaks, my own wedding gown, made myself lined silk suits in my professional days working outside the home pre-kids......  but I buy petticoats when I need them!


Have you posted a picture of your wedding dress? I would love to see it. 



InkspressYourself said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.
> 
> They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.
> 
> I'm also kicking myself, because I made a precious dress in size 1/2 for a baby shower gift and didn't take a picture.  I also made the ruffled diaper cover to match.  I guess I'll ask the mom to be to take a picture for me.



The skirt looks wonderful!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Help please!
> Taking DD and DS to the rodeo tomorrow, and whippd up a couple of woody/jessie themed outfits (thanks for the inspiration!)  I figured the kids would get at least 3 wears out of them this way; rodeo, DHS on our Disney trip, and the toy story 3 movie.  Only thing is, onDSs shorts I'd like to applique more characters after the rodeo; so I'll have to open up the "crotch" seams.  I always serge my seams, but don't want to on this because it will make it much tougher to rip open again; but will the shorts hold up for the day w/o an edge finish?  They're denim w/lycra for stretch.
> 
> Thanks!



They will be fine. (before I got a serger, I edge finished NOTHING! shhh....don't tell......)



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well!


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> Hey Stranger!!!! How are you? How is your little ?



I have been lurking here lately.  I haven't sewn in a while I am about to start again.  Grace is keeping me on my toes.  She is talking soooooooooo much lately and she is cracking me up.  Are you on Facebook.  If so send me a friend request.  Laura Thibodeaux.


----------



## LisaZoe

One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



You need models and photos, right?  Right right?  I'll even put hats and bows on the boys!


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



Lisa, these are just tooooo tooooo cute!!! I seriously can not wait to try this pattern!


----------



## *Toadstool*

kelly1218 said:


> where can I find a somewhat easy pattern for a petti?


I bought Kari Mecca's petti pattern. Haven't made it yet, but her patterns have great directions. You can get precut strips from afcexpress.com
That is part of the reason I haven't made mine. bought my chiffon before the strips were out!! It is a pain to cut. You can get free directions from marthastewart.com


jham said:


> Darn it!  I got left behind again!  We got back from Disneyland late last night.  We had a great trip but I am miserably sick right now!  I'll post pictures when the meds are cooperating.


Oh no..  Hope you weren't sick during your trip.



2cutekidz said:


> Place your ruffle before you sew the back bodice to your middle panel.  I start with the bottom ruffle just like I would if I was attatching a ruffle to the bottom panel (sandwiched between the middle and bottom panel, KWIM?)  So I'd now have the middle and bottom panel stitched together with a ruffle at the bottom of the middle, and at the top of the bottom panels.  Work your way up, and follow the curve that the Vida naturally has.  My top ruffle is attatched just like the bottome ruffle is, sandwiched between the bodice and top of the middle panel. The just attatch your side panels like normal. That's how I do it anyway


Thanks for the tutorial. I wouldn't have though about attaching the ruffle in between the bottom middle and middle like you described. I think I am understanding that correctly.


desparatelydisney said:


> to make the Mia Top pattern I bought


If you like the Emma Top you should check out Callie by Children's Corner. It has a similar look and is REALLY easy to put together... takes very little fabric too. Make sure you practice your shirring on some cheap fabric. I have that pattern but haven't used it because of the shirring.



MermaidTales said:


> Oh and I'm sure I'm driving everyone nuts with my multiple postings... I'll get the hang of that all in one posting at some point


Just click on the + button next to the quote button on each of the posts you want to quote. It will turn the button red. Then when you are ready to comment on everything click "post reply" at the bottom left of the page... or just click quote on the last thing you want to quote. 



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.


Glad to hear it went well. That is great that they were able to lengthen it more than expected. What a praise. Poor baby though. I hope she heals more quickly than I do!



emcreative said:


> Yes, the pants are minky...she loooooves soft stuff!  Don't forget up here in Michigan it gets VERY cold.  What she likes about this outfit (she has another the same style) is that when it's hot she'll just wear the A Line alone as a dress.


Ah ya.. I forget that. Minky makes Hannah's skin break out. :/
I use it when I make baby gifts though.



coteau_chick said:


> I have been lurking here lately.  I haven't sewn in a while I am about to start again.  Grace is keeping me on my toes.  She is talking soooooooooo much lately and she is cracking me up.  Are you on Facebook.  If so send me a friend request.  Laura Thibodeaux.


I sent you a friend request.. I'm Kira.  Lots of you.. not that many of me, but I figured it out through the mutual friend thing.



LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


I really like the apron front! Omgosh.. think how cute for Chef Mickey's!!
I like the straight front one alot too.. and the mermaid..


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



If you need models in a size 2/3T or 4/5, I've got willing ones here!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



You are like a drug dealer to us.  I can't stop thinking of these skirts.  I have too many other drugs, I mean dresses, to work on. 

DRUGS ARE BAD!!!  But keep them coming.  I enjoy just looking at them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

InkspressYourself said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.
> 
> They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.
> 
> I'm also kicking myself, because I made a precious dress in size 1/2 for a baby shower gift and didn't take a picture.  I also made the ruffled diaper cover to match.  I guess I'll ask the mom to be to take a picture for me.


It looks adorable!  Great job!



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



It's wonderful they were able to do more in less time than anticipated.  Know that these difficult post surgery days will pass, and she will only have a dim memory of them- if that.  My kiddos really don't remember any of their early surgeries at all.  I'm continuing to pray that she's able to drink enough to stay hydrated- and at home.


LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



Holy Guacamole Bat Girl!  It just keeps getting better- don't forget if you're in the market for a 7 Caitie's available to model  I'm not kidding when I say I think you have just created my favorite skirt pattern- EVER!!  I love the apron variation, too- now get crackin sister and get that baby in production- please


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> You need models and photos, right?  Right right?  I'll even put hats and bows on the boys!



I've been tempted to use my great nephew. A cute little cloche hat with a big flower pin would be darling on your little one wearing the apron skirt and and a peasant top. 



teresajoy said:


> Lisa, these are just tooooo tooooo cute!!! I seriously can not wait to try this pattern!





ireland_nicole said:


> Holy Guacamole Bat Girl!  It just keeps getting better- don't forget if you're in the market for a 7 Caitie's available to model  I'm not kidding when I say I think you have just created my favorite skirt pattern- EVER!!  I love the apron variation, too- now get crackin sister and get that baby in production- please



Thanks so much! I have one size left to test (a 10 or 10/12) and then comes the fun of trying to explain for others how I do everything and add illustrations for the main steps.  I'm also trying to create fabric cutting layouts for the first time. (Darn that CarlaC for setting the bar so high. ) My biggest problem will be avoiding the temptation to include other variations that might come to mind.


----------



## LisaZoe

QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?


I actually like that it isn't as small as alot of the other patterns out with an apron on the skirt. Doesn't look at kitcheny(lol) to me as the norm and I like that. I guess it depends on what you are going for... I think it is very classy the way it is now.. the other way would be more fun I guess? I don't know.. I'm rambling..


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?



I love it just as it is, too


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> I actually like that it isn't as small as alot of the other patterns out with an apron on the skirt. Doesn't look at kitcheny(lol) to me as the norm and I like that. I guess it depends on what you are going for... I think it is very classy the way it is now.. the other way would be more fun I guess? I don't know.. I'm rambling..





ireland_nicole said:


> I love it just as it is, too



Thanks - I was hoping I was on the right track but wasn't sure it read as 'apron' . I'm trying to resist the temptation to add pockets to the apron and solid front... but wouldn't that be cute?


----------



## PrincessMickey

I finally made it to the new thread. Now to go back and finish catching up.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I made it too! It is page 10 and it is 530am - I am at work(heehee)shhhhh...


----------



## desparatelydisney

princesskayla said:


> I bought that pattern at the sew expo this weekend. I have to trace it but I hope to start on the top this week - your right, it does take alot of fabric!!!I think the fabric you got are great. That will be such a cute top.





princesskayla said:


> Look - I am quoting myself. I just thought of way to conserve fabric. The underskirt calls for around a yard - (I think - don't have the pattern in front of me.) Make the top half of the underskirt a solid color and just put the "good" fabric on the border that wil actually show. That way you do not use as much fabric with the cute print on it!!





LisaZoe said:


> I love that fabric! I think it will be so cute done up in that style top. I know what you mean about the amount of fabric some patterns use, though. It looks like you could get away with using a less expensive fabric for the 'underskirt' of the top since it doesn't even show. That alone would save 3/4-1 yd of the designer prints depending on the size you're making.



Thanks for the support, guys.  I was thinking the same thing about the underskirt...i'm also considering eliminating it and just sewing a bottom ruffle onto the top skirt.  These are fairly substantial fabrics and i don't want it to be too heavy for summer.



princesskayla said:


> I have the same problem - I spluge, get some get fabric from the internet sites, get it home and I am afraid to cut into it!!!  How about a pact - I 'll cut into my "good" fabric and you can make yours. I can't wait to see the finished outfit!!!!



DEAL!!



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!







*Toadstool* said:


> If you like the Emma Top you should check out Callie by Children's Corner. It has a similar look and is REALLY easy to put together... takes very little fabric too. Make sure you practice your shirring on some cheap fabric. I have that pattern but haven't used it because of the shirring.



Thanks, I'll go check it out...and yes, I am totally scared to start the shirring part.



LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?



I think it looks great!  I actually like the other two versions better than the regular apron front though.


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.




How happy you all must be to have yesterday behind you.... I'm so glad all went well!



teresajoy said:


> Have you posted a picture of your wedding dress? I would love to see it.



Hmmmm....... I'd have to think on that..... It WAS 25 years ago.... and I wouldn't have to make excuses for my hair..... and I wouldn't have to worry about the post-baby weight...... Maybe when I get a minute.....


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



  They're just gorgeous!  I like the apron bigger - easier to applique on.  

NaeNae - I'm so glad baby girl's surgery went well.  I hope the recovery goes smoothly too.


----------



## babynala

NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



Glad the surgery is over and it went better then expected.  I'm sure the next few weeks will be tough but the end results will be worth it.  Best wishes to your DGD for a speedy recovery.



LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


These skirts are great and look so cute lined up next to each other.


----------



## jenb1023

I mostly lurk these days and missed the move by 10 pages!!!  I need a moving buddy!

I need to finish DD's St Patrick's Day dress tonight since tomorrow is St. Patrick's Day!    Wish me luck!


----------



## minnie2

Lisa,  Love the new skirts!  So cute!  I still need to get your other pattern!


----------



## babynala

I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain. 

I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I got lost...but Jen B found me....thanks Jen!!!


----------



## minnie2

babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.


Great job!  I haven't tried it with out interfacing.  IMO  the interfacing softens as it is washed.  

I tend to always line my bowling shirts.  I love ths pattern for cute summer shirts and even pj's!


----------



## Granna4679

Karamat - thanks for the compliments on the blinged cowgirl shirts!



emcreative said:


> You need models and photos, right?  Right right?  I'll even put hats and bows on the boys!







LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?



I like it how it is and I see lots of Minnie Dots outfits made from this one!!



babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few



Very cute!  Love the fabric too.  I haven't seen that one.


----------



## Granna4679

Oh...forgot to ask...
I made Vidas for my DGDs for Easter (should finish the 2nd one tonight).  The fabric/fabrics are very busy and I used lots of them.  Would you put a simple white shirt under them (like portrait peasant) or would you pick a color out and make a shirt with a solid?  Any other suggestions for a shirt to go underneath (I don't want to do tshirts since they are a little fancy and are for Easter Sunday)?


----------



## jenb1023

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got lost...but Jen B found me....thanks Jen!!!



Happy to help!


----------



## clairemolly

Clared said:


> We are staying off site - 8-22.  Hope's birthday is October 23, but that falls into UK school holidays so the price was $$$$$ more than the dates we've chosen.  I'm still hoping to do a 'birthday' something for her, just haven't decided what or where yet.



Maybe we'll see you there!  We are hoping to do lunch at CRT on the 16th, which is Miss Molly's actual birthday.  We are also hoping it is a MVMCP night too!


----------



## Mirb1214

LWatson said:


> The iron ons just came off in the wash.  they were ones from Michaels.  I had 3 shirts survive disney, but one of them is coming apart here at the house now. I am thinking of doing one iron on this time and making it from Avery since everyone says those stand up.



I used Avery iron on's this past year. Some were dark transfers and others were light transfers.  I made 2 sets for each of us.  One set (on brown shirts) held up great.  But mine and DH's faded on white shirts when we sweated in the miserable heat.  They were super cute and we got TONS of compliments on them but I hesitate to use them again because they faded the first day we wore them. 

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## clairemolly

100AcrePrincess said:


> I get home.
> 
> 
> *
> Oh, and I have a new ticker!!!!!!!*




Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Hi Everyone!

I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!  

A little about me...
I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.  

I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!

I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!

Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!

Sara


----------



## ireland_nicole

ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.

I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...

and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.

I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.


----------



## mom2rtk

babynala said:


> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.




Interfacing comes in all weights. I'd use a lighter weight interfacing.


----------



## birdie757

ireland_nicole said:


> ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...
> 
> and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.



OMG I am so sorry.  That happened to me on our last Disney trip.  I about died.  Now dd outgrew all the oufits she never wore there.  This winter has been awful and unpredictable everywhere.


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> 2) I'm with you on the petticoat thing. I sew all day every day, gowns, cloaks, my own wedding gown, made myself lined silk suits in my professional days working outside the home pre-kids......  but I buy petticoats when I need them!


I 3rd that!!  Ever since the pettiskirt pattern came out, Teresa's sales have been almost non-existent.  But, I keep hoping people will come to their senses and start buying the pettiskirts again!  It only costs about $10 more to buy one than the materials to make one, and they're much fuller!



InkspressYourself said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.
> 
> They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.
> 
> I'm also kicking myself, because I made a precious dress in size 1/2 for a baby shower gift and didn't take a picture.  I also made the ruffled diaper cover to match.  I guess I'll ask the mom to be to take a picture for me.


This is so cute!! I love this look!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I love the Jessie top and Carla C romper is so darling!!  I'm dying to know who I'm growing, so I can start sewing for this baby!!
> 
> You'll have to forgive me if this post seems a bit scatterbrained...I just got home from the Kindergarten parent roundup meeting and I'm having separation anxiety, even though the first day of school is still 5 months away


  Sawyer doesn't start kindergarten until 2011 and I'm already having separation anxiety.  So, I can totally relate!   I can't wait to hear "who you're growing", either!  LOL!



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.


I'm so glad the surgery was a success!!  It sounds like a long recovery time, but I'm sure she's going to do great!  Kids recover so quickly!



LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


CUUUUUUTE!!!  Teresa and I were just talking about you on the phone yesterday.  We were saying that we can't wait for this pattern!  I'm going to start on the Zoey pattern today.  Tessa wants a "rock 'n roll" skirt for her birthday, and I thought the Zoey would work perfectly!



LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?


I'll be the oddball and say that I think it should be about 1" shorter.  It would be cute to see a little more of the fabric underneath in front.



babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.


That is darling!!  So sweet!  I haven't noticed that the collar was stiff when I made bowling shirts.  I used a light interfacing, though.



Granna4679 said:


> Oh...forgot to ask...
> I made Vidas for my DGDs for Easter (should finish the 2nd one tonight).  The fabric/fabrics are very busy and I used lots of them.  Would you put a simple white shirt under them (like portrait peasant) or would you pick a color out and make a shirt with a solid?  Any other suggestions for a shirt to go underneath (I don't want to do tshirts since they are a little fancy and are for Easter Sunday)?


I would go with plain white so you don't draw attention away from the vidas!



ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara


!!!! I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## cydswipe

ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara



Welcome Sara! You will love this thread!


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



These are amazing.  I can't wait for the pattern.  Lauren does not love ruffles so much but this skirt will be perfect for her, I think.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...
> 
> and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.



Oh, that stinks!  Are you coming to Houston for the Rodeo or is there one in Austin this week as well?  There are lots of things (especially the livestock show and the rodeo itself) indoors in Houston.  The only real thing outside is the midway rides.  Maybe they could still wear them while inside (or with a light jacket)?  Its suppose to be 61 degees here today.


----------



## Jaylin

Hi everyone!  Sorry I've been mostly lurking around here.  I've been keeping up with the reading, because if you don't you'll be 20 pages behind in no time around here....you all move so fast!  I'm loving everything that's being made around here.  You guys are so inspirational.  After seeing those purses a while ago, I gave it a try too......loved it!  It was so easy and they look so good!!!  Anyway I had posted awhile back about getting my new machine and figuring things out.

Well I'm an accountant and don't exactly have too much free time right now, so I'm not doing much.  but I do have everything figured out and am loving my new Brother.  

I went to a "user" class at the place where I bought it and learned so much, I was so glad I went.  I also bought a ruffler foot while I was there.  I practiced with it there but haven't tried yet at home.  If this thing really works it's gonna save my hours!  Since it seems like everything I do need to be gathered.

Could someone answer a quick question about the ruffler foot for me???  Usually when I'm adding the ruffle at the bottom of the skirt, I would baste it and then gather it to the length that I need it to be.  How do you get your ruffle to the exact length you need it with the foot?  There is no way to adjust it when it's done.  Do you need to just play around with it and see what each setting does?  

Does my question even make sense????
Thanks all!


----------



## LisaZoe

babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.



That came out really cute. I like how you did the back. Definitely check the interfacing section for the different weights. You might have picked one up that is heavier than needed. It should also soften a bit after washing. I haven't made this pattern myself (yet) but have done similar collared button shirts. Personally, I think it's important to have in those 2 places.



Granna4679 said:


> Oh...forgot to ask...
> I made Vidas for my DGDs for Easter (should finish the 2nd one tonight).  The fabric/fabrics are very busy and I used lots of them.  Would you put a simple white shirt under them (like portrait peasant) or would you pick a color out and make a shirt with a solid?  Any other suggestions for a shirt to go underneath (I don't want to do tshirts since they are a little fancy and are for Easter Sunday)?



I think plain white or a white on white print would be cute. You could always put some solid tees in different colors under the dresses (or alongside the fabric) to see what you think about that option before making a top.



HeatherSue said:


> I 3rd that!!  Ever since the pettiskirt pattern came out, Teresa's sales have been almost non-existent.  But, I keep hoping people will come to their senses and start buying the pettiskirts again!  It only costs about $10 more to buy one than the materials to make one, and they're much fuller!



I have bought fabric to make pettiskirts but the thought of doing all that gathering has held me back. I may end up using the chiffon as 'fluff' on a future skirt to create the look of a pettiskirt underneath but not as full as a real one.



HeatherSue said:


> CUUUUUUTE!!!  Teresa and I were just talking about you on the phone yesterday.  We were saying that we can't wait for this pattern!  I'm going to start on the Zoey pattern today.  Tessa wants a "rock 'n roll" skirt for her birthday, and I thought the Zoey would work perfectly!



Oh no, people are talking about me!  I can't wait to see some of the Zoe skirts people make. It will be so fun to see all the different variations.



HeatherSue said:


> I'll be the oddball and say that I think it should be about 1" shorter.  It would be cute to see a little more of the fabric underneath in front.



I may need to shorten it once I size the pattern up. I think if I made it the same proportion for the biggest sizes, it might look way too long.



Jaylin said:


> Could someone answer a quick question about the ruffler foot for me???  Usually when I'm adding the ruffle at the bottom of the skirt, I would baste it and then gather it to the length that I need it to be.  How do you get your ruffle to the exact length you need it with the foot?  There is no way to adjust it when it's done.  Do you need to just play around with it and see what each setting does?
> 
> Does my question even make sense????
> Thanks all!



In theory, you should be able to adjust the settings to get the finished length you want. In practice, mine haven't worked out like that. However, I've been able to adjust the gathering the little I need by pulling the bobbin thread. This works to make the ruffle shorter but I can't get more length once it's been ruffled so I just make sure the ruffle will end up a little longer than needed. Even having to adjust a bit by hand it's much faster than the old-fashioned method of using basting stitches so I still felt like it was a big time saver.


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> Oh no, people are talking about me!  I can't wait to see some of the Zoe skirts people make. It will be so fun to see all the different variations.



Oops!  Sorry, I spelled Zoe wrong!  I'm really looking forward to starting the skirt.  I think it's going to be really cute! I suppose I should get offline now and do that! LOL!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Oh, that stinks!  Are you coming to Houston for the Rodeo or is there one in Austin this week as well?  There are lots of things (especially the livestock show and the rodeo itself) indoors in Houston.  The only real thing outside is the midway rides.  Maybe they could still wear them while inside (or with a light jacket)?  Its suppose to be 61 degees here today.



The Austin one is this week as well; I didn't realize they were the same time.  I'd say maybe 35-40%  is indoors but the buildings are spread out a bit.  I made the difficult decision to not go today, the weather is just miserable.  I'm working the weekend, but my family is off, so I might send them on Saturday.  Today we're going to the mall, there's an inflatable place, then we're going to buy easter shoes, pick up Princess and the Frog (It's out today, YEAH!), get lunch at a table service restaurant (I just love that my kids are so Disney they class rest.'s by TS and QS) and then come home and watch the movie.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Oops!  Sorry, I spelled Zoe wrong!  I'm really looking forward to starting the skirt.  I think it's going to be really cute! I suppose I should get offline now and do that! LOL!



That's not a problem! Zoe's told me she wished I had used a 'y' on her name.  I've seen work from school where she's spelled it that way.

I'm off to the post office to get packages and then to work! I'm still having trouble adjusting to the time change so my body thinks it's not even 8 yet.


----------



## angel23321

I LOVE the new skirt Lisa. I agree, Chef Mickey's totally!!! 

So I need to go get more bunny fabric for DD's Easter dress.  I bought all they had and hoped it would be enough but I changed what I was doing and it's not. I'm hoping they have more in stock by now.  

I know someone posted about a pattern they used for making their own leotards (gymnastic ones)...anyone remember what the pattern was?  DD needs new ones and I hate paying so much for them and they aren't exactly what she wants. LOL.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Thanks for the Welcome!

I just have to share the conversation I just had with DD6 while waiting for the bus (plus I need a couple more posts before I can post pictures).

Lauren:  "Mommy, your birthday is this weekend."
Me: "Yes"
Lauren: "But we haven't gotten you a present, what do you want for your birthday?"
Me:  "Um, how about a new sewing machine "
Lauren: "OK, I'll tell Daddy!"

Now, I doubt that he'll buy me one, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## sahm1000

Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!!  Teresa needs our votes!  I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right?????  Come on!  It takes less than five minutes to register the first time.  Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote!  There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes.  We need you to vote!  


Here is the link:

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=157178



Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!

Now please vote!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Yeah I did it!!!!!!



FIRST???  And yet you leave your friends behind   



froggy33 said:


>



SUPER CUTE!!!!  Love it!!!



kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



 to our little family! 



jham said:


> Darn it!  I got left behind again!  We got back from Disneyland late last night.  We had a great trip but I am miserably sick right now!  I'll post pictures when the meds are cooperating.



Welcome home Jeanne!!!  Feel better 



sohappy said:


> Hi guys!  I made it over.  I am not even doing a good job of window shopping lately.  I love everything that I have seen.  I hope to post some new things after we move in April.  We have a trip in May (with Kristine and her family) and I am only making 2 shirts for each boy and 2 dresses for Ash- much different than then 30+ shirts I made for each boy last trip!



I was scanning through and saw my name!  Yes, Stacy and I are going to having a little African adventure for Star Wars Weekend!  Our plan is to make Randy take all 3 kids on the rides for 6 days straight   so we can relax!



NaeNae said:


> Surgery update!!
> 
> DGD3's surgery went very well.  It took 2 1/2hrs and she has 60-70 stitches in the roof of her mouth.  Dr had hoped to lengthen her palate by 1cm, but he was able to get 2cm.  He was very pleased.  She has a long road of speech therapy ahead to retrain the muscles in her palate.
> 
> She has to have liquid/puree diet for 10 days.  He wants nothing past her lips.  After 10 days then she will have a soft diet for the remainder of the 3 weeks.  He wants her to use a baby spoon (soft spoon) and he wants it to go no further than her teeth, so we will probably have to feed her.  Right now we are lucky if we get a sip of liquid and hour down her.



Glad the surgery went well but was I the only person who had no clue she had a cleft palate????



ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara



  I am going to be PMing you when the dance studio orders my child a huge costume again and I have to alter it!  She had a long torso but they seriously ordered her a size 14 last year...and she was 5!  I had to re-sew the whole thing!


----------



## livndisney

Hey Kristine



Facebook ate my first message, I tried to let you know we had moved.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Hey Kristine
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook ate my first message, I tried to let you know we had moved.



I know...FB is all messed up.


----------



## birdie757

angel23321 said:


> I LOVE the new skirt Lisa. I agree, Chef Mickey's totally!!!
> 
> So I need to go get more bunny fabric for DD's Easter dress.  I bought all they had and hoped it would be enough but I changed what I was doing and it's not. I'm hoping they have more in stock by now.
> 
> I know someone posted about a pattern they used for making their own leotards (gymnastic ones)...anyone remember what the pattern was?  DD needs new ones and I hate paying so much for them and they aren't exactly what she wants. LOL.



I have posted before that I love Jalie 2792.  I have made it lots of times and even used swim suit fabric to make casual swim suits with it.  I have also added a flounce skirt to it to use for ballet.  Here are a few pics


----------



## Daisy'sMama

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



These are great! Are they skorts or skirts? Are you making the pattern to sell?
thanks
Stephanie


----------



## poohnpigletCA

HeatherSue said:


> I 3rd that!!  Ever since the pettiskirt pattern came out, Teresa's sales have been almost non-existent.  But, I keep hoping people will come to their senses and start buying the pettiskirts again!  It only costs about $10 more to buy one than the materials to make one, and they're much fuller!



I agree with buying the pettiskirt. Not that I could ever sew one. We have 2 of Teressa pettiskirts and they are so soft and full! They have been packed in suitcases numerous times and always come out looking great.


----------



## sahm1000

Just a friendly little reminder!!!!


Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!! Teresa needs our votes! I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right????? Come on! It takes less than five minutes to register the first time. Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote! There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes. We need you to vote! 


Here is the link:

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details...2&i=1&r=157178



Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!

Now please vote!


----------



## angel23321

birdie757 said:


> I have posted before that I love Jalie 2792.  I have made it lots of times and even used swim suit fabric to make casual swim suits with it.  I have also added a flounce skirt to it to use for ballet.  Here are a few pics



Thank you!!!   What type of fabric do you use? 

Ladies, I may need your help.  Neither Joann's in my area has more of the bunny fabric.  They have a shipment tomorrow so I'll go back and look but if not, I may send out an SOS. LOL.  I'm so upset. I finally found what I was going to do and now I may not be able to finish older DD's dress.


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi everyone..
Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.

An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.


----------



## mom2rtk

LISA -  I'm loving the idea someone threw out there for chef Mickey... or in our case maybe Goofy's Kitchen this summer.....

When do you think you'll have your pattern available for sale????


----------



## Astro Orbiter

ireland_nicole said:


> ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...
> 
> and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.



Here, we understand!  Cold weather we can layer on top of.  Raining buckets, something else entirely!  Don't want ground-in mud.



LisaZoe said:


> In theory, you should be able to adjust the settings to get the finished length you want. In practice, mine haven't worked out like that. However, I've been able to adjust the gathering the little I need by pulling the bobbin thread. This works to make the ruffle shorter but I can't get more length once it's been ruffled so I just make sure the ruffle will end up a little longer than needed. Even having to adjust a bit by hand it's much faster than the old-fashioned method of using basting stitches so I still felt like it was a big time saver.



I have the same problem - I can never get the ruffle exactly the length I want.  I make sure it's too long then chop it off and DD ends up doing something creative with the leftovers.  I never thought about gathering it more by pulling the bobbin thread...

*QUESTION:*   What's your favorite placemat pattern?  I just picked up two yards of a flannel with 2" oreos scattered on it at a white elephant sale.  Last night, I didn't have a clue as to anything except that I LOVE OREOS.  Today I've decided that placemats are it.  I'm not sure about flannel placemats, though.  Does anyone have any other great (non-clothing) ideas?

Deb


----------



## LisaZoe

Daisy'sMama said:


> These are great! Are they skorts or skirts? Are you making the pattern to sell?
> thanks
> Stephanie



These are skirts but I think they'd be fairly simple to convert to skorts by combining with an existing pants/shorts pattern. I'm not ready to try drafting the rise for shorts/pants yet. LOL



dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.



So cute! Don't you love adding the little touches like flowers to make a creation truly your own?



mom2rtk said:


> LISA -  I'm loving the idea someone threw out there for chef Mickey... or in our case maybe Goofy's Kitchen this summer.....



I'm hoping to have it ready for testing next week.


----------



## Carrie772

It really has been forever since I have contributed to this thread, and now I have returned with a question.  

Can you all help me with a design for my 7 yo son?  He is in love  with herbie the love bug.  We have all 3 movies and he watches them any time he gets a chance.  Now, I want to surprise him with an outfit for our May/June trip.  Any ideas?

TIA you all!


----------



## balletmom97

LWatson said:


> The iron ons just came off in the wash.  they were ones from Michaels.  I had 3 shirts survive disney, but one of them is coming apart here at the house now. I am thinking of doing one iron on this time and making it from Avery since everyone says those stand up.



If you are doing transfers on dark shirts, I highly recommend the ones from Amy at amymickey (dot) com

They are really high quality! IMHO, worth every penny.

You can read more about amymickey's transfers and see samples on the DISigns board.


----------



## livndisney

Carrie772 said:


> It really has been forever since I have contributed to this thread, and now I have returned with a question.
> 
> Can you all help me with a design for my 7 yo son?  He is in love  with herbie the love bug.  We have all 3 movies and he watches them any time he gets a chance.  Now, I want to surprise him with an outfit for our May/June trip.  Any ideas?
> 
> TIA you all!



I did a herbie for my daughter if you want I can email you a pic.


----------



## kelly1218

billwendy said:


> Hi Kelly - All are welcome here!! Do you like to sew? Even if your kids are too big, you could always join the Big Give projects we do here - its so fun making special things for children going on Make a Wish trips to Disney World!!!
> 
> Where are you? Im just south of Philly - right near the airport!!



NE of  Philly actually ~Levittown. 

I've been looking at the big give...I need a little more practice first.



ireland_nicole said:


> I'm not going to mock you, I promise - speaking of which, why do newbies think we're mean?  we're very nice, actually.- but anyway, carla c did a pattern for youcanmakethis.com that's as good as it gets; but- and it's a big but (pardon the pun).  The only unfinished project I have is a petti.  it haunts my dreams at night.  I had to hide it because I couldn't stand to look at it any more.  So my advice is to not attempt one.  And trust me, that's hard for me to say; because I would rather make almost anything than buy it.  There are a couple of ladies who have conquered the petti and lived to tell the tale, but I'm certainly not the only one who would recommend buying one.  and if you want a lead on possibly procuring one, you could maybe pm me and I might be able to point you in a good direction of someone starting w/ the letter T who is on this thread a lot and makes gorgeous stuff.


The first post has a disclaimer saying that ya'll reserve the right to mock.  

I'll have to check out the pattern.....I may be back for T's information



mom2rtk said:


> 1) I've never seen anyone be anything but kind and supportive here!
> 
> 2) I'm with you on the petticoat thing. I sew all day every day, gowns, cloaks, my own wedding gown, made myself lined silk suits in my professional days working outside the home pre-kids......  but I buy petticoats when I need them!


Ya'll are scaring me with the petticoats now 



*Toadstool* said:


> I bought Kari Mecca's petti pattern. Haven't made it yet, but her patterns have great directions. You can get precut strips from afcexpress.com
> That is part of the reason I haven't made mine. bought my chiffon before the strips were out!! It is a pain to cut. You can get free directions from marthastewart.com


Thanks. I'll add these to my bookmarks too. 



Thanks for all the warm welcomes....I'm not sure I will have time to sew if I try to keep up here!!! 


BUT...I can't stay away, you guys are so talented. I LOVE all the things you have made. I just wish I found you before my girls grew up.  They would have loved wearing these clothes when they were younger.


----------



## woodkins

Woo Hoo! Just booked our Sept. stay at the Polynesian...let the custom creating begin! Gianna has agreed to wear a few customs this trip even though she will be 8 and too cool for them   Mostly simply vidas or twirl skirts and tanks, but it is something! 

Anyway..does anyone have a source for the Michael Miller Hula Hut and Eiffel tower fabrics? I am looking for about a yard of each but haven't found anything.


----------



## Carrie772

livndisney said:


> I did a herbie for my daughter if you want I can email you a pic.



I would love that thanks!



woodkins said:


> Woo Hoo! Just booked our Sept. stay at the Polynesian...let the custom creating begin! Gianna has agreed to wear a few customs this trip even though she will be 8 and too cool for them   Mostly simply vidas or twirl skirts and tanks, but it is something!
> 
> Anyway..does anyone have a source for the Michael Miller Hula Hut and Eiffel tower fabrics? I am looking for about a yard of each but haven't found anything.



I was just going to recommend jcaroline but saw that they are closing!  Soooo disappointing!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

clairemolly said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks.  It was a total surprise & I was a bit stressed at first because of how tight things are around here right now, but I'm really glad.  I wanted one more & was starting to think it would never be able to happen.



ireland_nicole said:


> ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...
> 
> and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.



 



dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.



Very pretty!


Lisa - let me know if you need another tester!  I have 2 girls who would love for me to test that pattern for you!


----------



## woodkins

balletmom97 said:


> If you are doing transfers on dark shirts, I highly recommend the ones from Amy at amymickey (dot) com
> 
> They are really high quality! IMHO, worth every penny.
> 
> You can read more about amymickey's transfers and see samples on the DISigns board.



I used the amymickey transfers for a tshirt project for my friend and they have held up really well over many many washings!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

poohnpigletCA said:


> I agree with buying the pettiskirt. Not that I could ever sew one. We have 2 of Teressa pettiskirts and they are so soft and full! They have been packed in suitcases numerous times and always come out looking great.



NEVER WILL I AGAIN TRY TO MAKE A PETTI!I will always be happy to buy from Teresa! It is SOOOOOO much easier!

NaeNae - so happy to hear surgery went well - Good Luck and happy thoughts for a wonderful recovery!


----------



## jenb1023

woodkins said:


> I used the amymickey transfers for a tshirt project for my friend and they have held up really well over many many washings!



Another  for these transfers.  They are the only ones I use and are worth the extra money!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow this thread moves fast when it starts over again! Just voted for Teresa!!  Love all the new things posted! I will have to get the new Carla pattern that was shown with Jessie - so cute! And I love the new skirt that Lisa designed - will it be sold on e bay, e tsy or somewhere else?  Hoping to sew soon - have some big give outfits cut out just waiting to be sewn up!


----------



## NaeNae

angel23321 said:


> I LOVE the new skirt Lisa. I agree, Chef Mickey's totally!!!
> 
> So I need to go get more bunny fabric for DD's Easter dress.  I bought all they had and hoped it would be enough but I changed what I was doing and it's not. I'm hoping they have more in stock by now.
> 
> I know someone posted about a pattern they used for making their own leotards (gymnastic ones)...anyone remember what the pattern was?  DD needs new ones and I hate paying so much for them and they aren't exactly what she wants. LOL.



It's a pattern by Jalie #2792.


----------



## SallyfromDE

InkspressYourself said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (and I never posted much) but I wanted to let My*Sweet*Sunshine to know that I used the directions from her blog to make a twirl skirt for my daughter's friends birthday present.
> 
> They are going to Disney next week.  After I saw the picture I realized I should have lowered the embroidery on the tshirt, but she loved it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture any bigger.
> 
> I'm also kicking myself, because I made a precious dress in size 1/2 for a baby shower gift and didn't take a picture.  I also made the ruffled diaper cover to match.  I guess I'll ask the mom to be to take a picture for me.



I think your outfit looks great! Minnie looks good to me, if she were to tuck the shirt in, Minnie would be able to peek out. 



ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara



Welcome! I can't imagine making dance costumes, or swim for that matter! Looking forward to seeing what you post. 



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone!  Sorry I've been mostly lurking around here.  I've been keeping up with the reading, because if you don't you'll be 20 pages behind in no time around here....you all move so fast!  I'm loving everything that's being made around here.  You guys are so inspirational.  After seeing those purses a while ago, I gave it a try too......loved it!  It was so easy and they look so good!!!  Anyway I had posted awhile back about getting my new machine and figuring things out.
> 
> Well I'm an accountant and don't exactly have too much free time right now, so I'm not doing much.  but I do have everything figured out and am loving my new Brother.
> 
> I went to a "user" class at the place where I bought it and learned so much, I was so glad I went.  I also bought a ruffler foot while I was there.  I practiced with it there but haven't tried yet at home.  If this thing really works it's gonna save my hours!  Since it seems like everything I do need to be gathered.
> 
> Could someone answer a quick question about the ruffler foot for me???  Usually when I'm adding the ruffle at the bottom of the skirt, I would baste it and then gather it to the length that I need it to be.  How do you get your ruffle to the exact length you need it with the foot?  There is no way to adjust it when it's done.  Do you need to just play around with it and see what each setting does?
> 
> Does my question even make sense????
> Thanks all!



Have you seen the ruffler tutorial on YouCanMakeThis.com? It's very helpful. I haven't been able to get it right yet, but depending on how far off I am, I just pull a bobbin thread until I can get right.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> The Austin one is this week as well; I didn't realize they were the same time.  I'd say maybe 35-40%  is indoors but the buildings are spread out a bit.  I made the difficult decision to not go today, the weather is just miserable.  I'm working the weekend, but my family is off, so I might send them on Saturday.  Today we're going to the mall, there's an inflatable place, then we're going to buy easter shoes, pick up Princess and the Frog (It's out today, YEAH!), get lunch at a table service restaurant (I just love that my kids are so Disney they class rest.'s by TS and QS) and then come home and watch the movie.



Ahh...thats a shame you won't get to go.  Well, I hope the weather is better so they can wear their customs and DH will have to take a bunch of pictures so you can post them for us to see.  Sounds like you have a busy day today.  I forgot about Princess and the Frog coming out today...thanks for reminding me.



dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.



Oh, that is so cute and Easter-y!!  She is going to look darling in it.  Be sure to post action shots when you get some!!  I love that pattern.


----------



## ireland_nicole

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.



That is adorable!  Great job!  And we love to see what you're doing- not just Disney!


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


> Oh no, people are talking about me!  I can't wait to see some of the Zoe skirts people make. It will be so fun to see all the different variations.



Heather and I were talking about you too! I was telling her I wanted your new pattern for Easter, but it just seems that Easter is coming too fast this year. I bought your other pattern because I saw it with some Easter egg fabric and it is totally cute! Maybe Megan needs two Easter outfits!



dancer_mom said:


>




So pretty, I love the flowers too!

I finally made it over here but I am completely overwhelmed. Our spring festival is Friday and it is just killing me. I am in charge of orders (which were due Friday). They are still coming in and there are always problems: I have two with cash attached with no name at all on them! I am sure they will be very disappointed when they don't get their tickets and will tell me all about it! Also, I am taking a test Saturday to get my teaching certificate so I should be studying for that. So I have been reading, if not posting. Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks - I was hoping I was on the right track but wasn't sure it read as 'apron' . I'm trying to resist the temptation to add pockets to the apron and solid front... but wouldn't that be cute?


 Haha.. Yes it would. I love pockets.. especially since my DD uses them to put her teeny tiny princess dolls in.



babynala said:


>


Really cute! 



birdie757 said:


> I have posted before that I love Jalie 2792.  I have made it lots of times and even used swim suit fabric to make casual swim suits with it.  I have also added a flounce skirt to it to use for ballet.  Here are a few pics


Omgosh! How cute!


----------



## *Toadstool*

We went to the Disney Dreams Come True exhibit at the New Orleans Museum of Art last week. It was so awesome!! I wish we would have been allowed to take pictures inside. I guess Disney has control issues.. just like Bernina! 
I just wanted a picture of Hannah next to the big storybook display they had. Oh well.. I hope she is old enough that she will remember it. They had original drawings and sketches from all the princess movies... so many neat things. It took us about an hour to pass through, so that gives you an idea of how big it was. At the very end there were drawings from Rapunzel!! 
The Little Mermaid room was my favorite. I wish I could have had pictures to show you all. I think there is a book they are selling if anyone is really interested. I heard that New Orleans got this exhibit because of Princess and the Frog and also heard that it isn't going to be on display anywhere else. Is that really true?? Such a shame for no one else to get to see all of that stuff.
Got our copy of Princess and the frog already too! Yippee!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEVER WILL I AGAIN TRY TO MAKE A PETTI!I will always be happy to buy from Teresa! It is SOOOOOO much easier!



I second third and fourth this...we just got another petti from Teresa this week


----------



## kidneygirl

Quick update about my post in the last thread (about me losing my CarlaC bundle pack when my laptop crashed)...YCMT just re-emailed it to me!!    Just in time, because I was planning on making a peasant shirt for my DD this week to go under her birthday outfit.

And I'm so excited because we're going back to Disney World next week!  My DH has a conference to go to so the kids and I are tagging along.  We did the Give a Day, Get a Disney Day so we are going to go to Magic Kingdom one of the days we're there.  And, we have a few character meals planned where we're going to celebrate my DD's 4th birthday!  Since we were just there in December and all of her outfits still fit, I only made one outfit for my DD, that she'll wear to breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch.






And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:


----------



## LisaZoe

woodkins said:


> Woo Hoo! Just booked our Sept. stay at the Polynesian...let the custom creating begin! Gianna has agreed to wear a few customs this trip even though she will be 8 and too cool for them   Mostly simply vidas or twirl skirts and tanks, but it is something!
> 
> Anyway..does anyone have a source for the Michael Miller Hula Hut and Eiffel tower fabrics? I am looking for about a yard of each but haven't found anything.



I sent a link to a site with both. They're higher priced than I like to pay but the Hula print is getting much harder to find. One source I shared with someone else just yesterday is already sold out. I'm just glad I have a couple yards of it still but it gets harder to cut into it the harder it is to get more. 



Stephres said:


> Heather and I were talking about you too! I was telling her I wanted your new pattern for Easter, but it just seems that Easter is coming too fast this year. I bought your other pattern because I saw it with some Easter egg fabric and it is totally cute! Maybe Megan needs two Easter outfits!



Of course she does! I imagine she needs one for an Easter egg hunt and another for a dressier event, like church. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. Yes it would. I love pockets.. especially since my DD uses them to put her teeny tiny princess dolls in.



I have a feeling a pocket will be included. Once I get an idea, it's hard to not try it out.


----------



## woodkins

LisaZoe said:


> I sent a link to a site with both. They're higher priced than I like to pay but the Hula print is getting much harder to find. One source I shared with someone else just yesterday is already sold out. I'm just glad I have a couple yards of it still but it gets harder to cut into it the harder it is to get more.



Thanks for the info Lisa! It is pricey, but sooo perfect for a Polynesian vida, I already have the Hula dancing Minnie mouse applique all drawn up LOL Guess I will bite the bullet & go for it, you only live once! Thanks again


----------



## birdie757

angel23321 said:


> Thank you!!!   What type of fabric do you use?
> 
> Ladies, I may need your help.  Neither Joann's in my area has more of the bunny fabric.  They have a shipment tomorrow so I'll go back and look but if not, I may send out an SOS. LOL.  I'm so upset. I finally found what I was going to do and now I may not be able to finish older DD's dress.



All of those were made from the dance knit from Joann's.  For my dd I can use 3 half yard cuts and nearly get 4 leos...she is a size 4.  When I do the two color ones I keep all the scraps and sometimes do crazy multicolor ones.  If you save up your coupons you can get it really cheap.  They never put the dance knits on sale so you can always use your coupon.  The material holds up well if you don't run it through the dryer and I didn't line it and you couldn't see her bright underpants through it.


----------



## eyor44

Love all the new stuff and just voted for Teresa. It was really easy to register on the site.


----------



## twob4him

kidneygirl said:


> Quick update about my post in the last thread (about me losing my CarlaC bundle pack when my laptop crashed)...YCMT just re-emailed it to me!!    Just in time, because I was planning on making a peasant shirt for my DD this week to go under her birthday outfit.
> 
> And I'm so excited because we're going back to Disney World next week!  My DH has a conference to go to so the kids and I are tagging along.  We did the Give a Day, Get a Disney Day so we are going to go to Magic Kingdom one of the days we're there.  And, we have a few character meals planned where we're going to celebrate my DD's 4th birthday!  Since we were just there in December and all of her outfits still fit, I only made one outfit for my DD, that she'll wear to breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:



Glad ycmt resent your patterns!! 

and Glad you got your GAD/GAD in before it was too late. Make sure you take your vouchers with you and when you get there upgrade them to however many days you need tickets for....that way they apply the $70 to a longer base ticket...get it? You probably already knew that but someone had to tell me that!!!  Have a great trip!!!

Those outfits are adorable


----------



## pixeegrl

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


The style of the mermaid is my favorite. Can't wait!


----------



## t-beri

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!!  Teresa needs our votes!  I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right?????  Come on!  It takes less than five minutes to register the first time.  Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote!  There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes.  We need you to vote!
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=157178
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!
> 
> Now please vote!



BUMPING


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> How happy you all must be to have yesterday behind you.... I'm so glad all went well!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....... I'd have to think on that..... It WAS 25 years ago.... and I wouldn't have to make excuses for my hair..... and I wouldn't have to worry about the post-baby weight...... Maybe when I get a minute.....


PLEEEEZ??? PLEEEEEEZEEEEE PLEEEEEEZE????? 



babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.



That is adorable!!




ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months.  My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June!  My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007.  However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara



Hi Sara! I'm glad you have joined us!



ireland_nicole said:


> ugh, I am so bummed out; I spent two days making adorable rodeo outfits, checked the weather this morning, and there's a freak front coming through; temps are down over 20 degrees and it's going to rain buckets.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but I just want to cry.  They look so, so cute; I even made my first raggy bow (LesTissus instructions are awesome!)...
> 
> and I had to put them in jeans and sweatshirts.
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it really isn't a big deal at all, but figured y'all would understand.



That is so disapointing! I'm sorry. 


HeatherSue said:


> CUUUUUUTE!!!  Teresa and I were just talking about you on the phone yesterday.  We were saying that we can't wait for this pattern!  I'm going to start on the Zoey pattern today.  Tessa wants a "rock 'n roll" skirt for her birthday, and I thought the Zoey would work perfectly!
> 
> 
> I'll be the oddball and say that I think it should be about 1" shorter.  It would be cute to see a little more of the fabric underneath in front.



I forgot to comment, that I would like it a little shorter too. 



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone!  Sorry I've been mostly lurking around here.  I've been keeping up with the reading, because if you don't you'll be 20 pages behind in no time around here....you all move so fast!  I'm loving everything that's being made around here.  You guys are so inspirational.  After seeing those purses a while ago, I gave it a try too......loved it!  It was so easy and they look so good!!!  Anyway I had posted awhile back about getting my new machine and figuring things out.
> 
> Well I'm an accountant and don't exactly have too much free time right now, so I'm not doing much.  but I do have everything figured out and am loving my new Brother.
> 
> I went to a "user" class at the place where I bought it and learned so much, I was so glad I went.  I also bought a ruffler foot while I was there.  I practiced with it there but haven't tried yet at home.  If this thing really works it's gonna save my hours!  Since it seems like everything I do need to be gathered.
> 
> Could someone answer a quick question about the ruffler foot for me???  Usually when I'm adding the ruffle at the bottom of the skirt, I would baste it and then gather it to the length that I need it to be.  How do you get your ruffle to the exact length you need it with the foot?  There is no way to adjust it when it's done.  Do you need to just play around with it and see what each setting does?
> 
> Does my question even make sense????
> Thanks all!



I suggest reading Carla's tutorial on YCMT too. It's in the free section I believe or search for Carla's patterns. 



LisaZoe said:


> Oh no, people are talking about me!  I can't wait to see some of the Zoe skirts people make. It will be so fun to see all the different variations.



Were your ears burning? 
I am really excited about this pattern Lisa!!! I can't wait to try it! And, Arminda was looking over my shoulder and she said she would like a skirt like that too, because "It's REALLY cute!" So, there you go, an almost 12 year old likes it too! Did you decide to do a 10/12? She will be very happy if you do! 



LisaZoe said:


> That's not a problem! Zoe's told me she wished I had used a 'y' on her name.  I've seen work from school where she's spelled it that way.
> 
> I'm off to the post office to get packages and then to work! I'm still having trouble adjusting to the time change so my body thinks it's not even 8 yet.


Kids are funny! I remember I went through a period when I signed my name with an h! I think I was in 6th grade.



ProudDanceMom said:


> Thanks for the Welcome!
> 
> I just have to share the conversation I just had with DD6 while waiting for the bus (plus I need a couple more posts before I can post pictures).
> 
> Lauren:  "Mommy, your birthday is this weekend."
> Me: "Yes"
> Lauren: "But we haven't gotten you a present, what do you want for your birthday?"
> Me:  "Um, how about a new sewing machine "
> Lauren: "OK, I'll tell Daddy!"
> 
> Now, I doubt that he'll buy me one, but it doesn't hurt to try.



Thata girl! 



sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!!  Teresa needs our votes!  I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right?????  Come on!  It takes less than five minutes to register the first time.  Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote!  There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes.  We need you to vote!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=157178
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!
> 
> Now please vote!



Benita, you are such a sweetheart! 


dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.


Oh my goodness!!! That is so pretty! 



kelly1218 said:


> I'll have to check out the pattern.....I may be back for T's information





100AcrePrincess said:


> *
> Oh, and I have a new ticker!!!!!!!*



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you! 


WDWAtLast said:


> Wow this thread moves fast when it starts over again! Just voted for Teresa!!  Love all the new things posted! I will have to get the new Carla pattern that was shown with Jessie - so cute! And I love the new skirt that Lisa designed - will it be sold on e bay, e tsy or somewhere else?  Hoping to sew soon - have some big give outfits cut out just waiting to be sewn up!



Thank you so much! 



*Toadstool* said:


> We went to the Disney Dreams Come True exhibit at the New Orleans Museum of Art last week. It was so awesome!! I wish we would have been allowed to take pictures inside. I guess Disney has control issues.. just like Bernina!
> I just wanted a picture of Hannah next to the big storybook display they had. Oh well.. I hope she is old enough that she will remember it. They had original drawings and sketches from all the princess movies... so many neat things. It took us about an hour to pass through, so that gives you an idea of how big it was. At the very end there were drawings from Rapunzel!!
> The Little Mermaid room was my favorite. I wish I could have had pictures to show you all. I think there is a book they are selling if anyone is really interested. I heard that New Orleans got this exhibit because of Princess and the Frog and also heard that it isn't going to be on display anywhere else. Is that really true?? Such a shame for no one else to get to see all of that stuff.
> Got our copy of Princess and the frog already too! Yippee!



Kira, that sound like so much fun!!! What a bummer that you couldn't take pictures! 



kidneygirl said:


> Quick update about my post in the last thread (about me losing my CarlaC bundle pack when my laptop crashed)...YCMT just re-emailed it to me!!    Just in time, because I was planning on making a peasant shirt for my DD this week to go under her birthday outfit.
> 
> And I'm so excited because we're going back to Disney World next week!  My DH has a conference to go to so the kids and I are tagging along.  We did the Give a Day, Get a Disney Day so we are going to go to Magic Kingdom one of the days we're there.  And, we have a few character meals planned where we're going to celebrate my DD's 4th birthday!  Since we were just there in December and all of her outfits still fit, I only made one outfit for my DD, that she'll wear to breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:



I love the little Lilo dress!!! Very cute! 


LisaZoe said:


> I have a feeling a pocket will be included. Once I get an idea, it's hard to not try it out.



Ok, ok, come one we NEEEEEED this pattern!!!! 


eyor44 said:


> Love all the new stuff and just voted for Teresa. It was really easy to register on the site.



 Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> BUMPING



Hey there Tifani!!!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

poohnpigletCA said:


> I agree with buying the pettiskirt. Not that I could ever sew one. We have 2 of Teressa pettiskirts and they are so soft and full! They have been packed in suitcases numerous times and always come out looking great.



What is the link to order those pettiskirts? Can someone send it to me in a pm?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I AM SO MAD!  I can't get my dang computer to open the software for my Futura!!!!  It is all loaded...I can see it...I called Singer today...they told me to disable my Norton, I did, it still does not work!!!  I had errands to run (had to go get the cheap Crocs at Big Lots...$10! for Mickey Crocs) and while I was gone they closed and now I have to wait until tomorrow...I really don't want or need this stress in my life!  AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!

Now back to good things.  I did get the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book and have enjoyed reading it.  Katie has picked out the first dress she wants...so maybe I will work on that instead.


----------



## rascalsmommy

Ugh! I just caught up on the "new" thread and read that stitchontime is empty! Even Heather and the other etsy shops have taken down most of the Disney applique patterns. I am soooo sad. I just got a new embroidery machine for my bday a few weeks ago and hadn't gotten around to collecting any Disney patterns yet. Are there any other sites still selling patterns? I REALLY wanted to make 'mad hatter mickey head' tshirts for our Easter Disney trip. Bummer!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kidneygirl said:


> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:



Great job!!!  Love the bday one!



twob4him said:


> and Glad you got your GAD/GAD in before it was too late. Make sure you take your vouchers with you and when you get there upgrade them to however many days you need tickets for....that way they apply the $70 to a longer base ticket...get it? You probably already knew that but someone had to tell me that!!!  Have a great trip!!!
> 
> Those outfits are adorable



But now you got it!!!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> What is the link to order those pettiskirts? Can someone send it to me in a pm?




Did you get a PM yet?


----------



## Carrie772

rascalsmommy said:


> Ugh! I just caught up on the "new" thread and read that stitchontime is empty! Even Heather and the other etsy shops have taken down most of the Disney applique patterns. I am soooo sad. I just got a new embroidery machine for my bday a few weeks ago and hadn't gotten around to collecting any Disney patterns yet. Are there any other sites still selling patterns? I REALLY wanted to make 'mad hatter mickey head' tshirts for our Easter Disney trip. Bummer!



I guess I am behind the times.  What's this all about?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I am going to be PMing you when the dance studio orders my child a huge costume again and I have to alter it!  She had a long torso but they seriously ordered her a size 14 last year...and she was 5!  I had to re-sew the whole thing!



I'm not the one who this was intended for, but I can help you too.  I've got 13 years of dance costume experience, and have had to correct sizing mistakes from too little (hard to fix) and too big (easier, but still a pita).  My friendly advice is not to agree to payment until you've seen your child's measurments compared to the size chart.  The girth measurement (through the crotch with the tape measure up to the right shoulder) is the most critical, impossible to fix on a long torso'd kid with a one piece costume.  If it's close to say a small child, you might do better moving up to a medium child, etc.  Two piece costumes arent as critical, those need to fit in the waist mostl, so that measurement is important.  Confused yet?  PM me for more info if you'd like.

From a mom who'd BTDT more times than she can count!  LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Please Help Me!

 I am right towards the end of embroidering a design for my dd to wear tomorrow on a t-shirt and my machine was accidentally unplugged!  I have the Brother PE 770.  what do I do?  Is there any way to pick back up where I was or to at least jump back to the step I was in?  I don't have another shirt to start over.  I am really hoping someone here can help me!  Ugh!  I feel like I am going to cry! 

Whew!  I figured it out!  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm not the one who this was intended for, but I can help you too.  I've got 13 years of dance costume experience, and have had to correct sizing mistakes from too little (hard to fix) and too big (easier, but still a pita).  My friendly advice is not to agree to payment until you've seen your child's measurments compared to the size chart.  The girth measurement (through the crotch with the tape measure up to the right shoulder) is the most critical, impossible to fix on a long torso'd kid with a one piece costume.  If it's close to say a small child, you might do better moving up to a medium child, etc.  Two piece costumes arent as critical, those need to fit in the waist mostl, so that measurement is important.  Confused yet?  PM me for more info if you'd like.
> 
> From a mom who'd BTDT more times than she can count!  LOL




Thanks Nanci!  We pay for our costumes in November, don't get them until April, and NEVER see the measurements they took    The first year she was in dance...she was 2... and they ordered the smallest size totally not taking into consideration a 2 year old might have a growth spurt.    So her costume was way too small and I had to trade with another mom.  So ever since then, they've ordered her a size big.  That's fine.  But last year they ordered like 3 sizes up!    Luckily there was a tutu on it so I was able to hide a lot of the alterations.  And I had to take the straps up 6-7 inches on each side.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Whew!  Never mind!  I figured it out!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please Help Me!
> 
> I am right towards the end of embroidering a design for my dd to wear tomorrow on a t-shirt and my machine was accidentally unplugged!  I have the Brother PE 770.  what do I do?  Is there any way to pick back up where I was or to at least jump back to the step I was in?  I don't have another shirt to start over.  I am really hoping someone here can help me!  Ugh!  I feel like I am going to cry!



This has happened to me before; so don't panic.  Don't move your hoop; leave everything as it is.  Reconnect and transfer the design again, then when you get to where it's ready to start stitching; touch adjust; touch the thread prompt; and hit the spool picture until you get to the thread color you were on, then the needle picture until you advance through that color to just before where you were.

I'm sure there might be an easier way to do/explain it, but didn't want to leave you with nothing.  HTH.


----------



## Rosiekins

I am hoping you can help me. Sometime in the next few months I will be purchasing an embroidery machine. I have convinced DH (not too hard he is a contractor who owns several Hammers, saws, etc.. He understands needing lots of different kinds of tools for the job) now just have to save up the cash.  I am hoping to do the research now so when I am ready I can look for a sale and go. I would love to find a machine and software for under $1000 but am unsure if that is realistic. I will not shop at Walmart so if there is a Walmart exclusive it is not for me. Anyway I am hoping you all will have some advice about where to start looking, or just about your machines, how much were they, do you love them etc. Thanks!


----------



## babynala

ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been trying to read through part 19 and am so amazed by what everyone has made!
> 
> A little about me...
> I am a stay at home to three girls, ages 8, 6, and 19 months. My older two are competitive dancers and their Dance Studio was accepted to dance at Disney in June! My sister and I will be taking the two of them while my husband stays home with our youngest.
> 
> I've been sewing since I can remember (grew up sewing in 4-H) and made a ton of things for the girls when we went to Disney in 2007. However, nothing as cool as the things here...I have so many new things to try!
> 
> I actually ended up making the costumes for my 6 year old's dance team this year....making 8 of the same thing kind of burnt me out, but I'm ready to get going again!
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited to be here and when I have enough posts, I'll share some pictures of the dance costumes!
> 
> Sara


Sounds like you have been busy with the dance costumes, can't wait to see them.




dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project. I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have. I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly. Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.


 
That is so sweet.



*Toadstool* said:


> We went to the Disney Dreams Come True exhibit at the New Orleans Museum of Art last week. It was so awesome!! I wish we would have been allowed to take pictures inside. I guess Disney has control issues.. just like Bernina!
> I just wanted a picture of Hannah next to the big storybook display they had. Oh well.. I hope she is old enough that she will remember it. They had original drawings and sketches from all the princess movies... so many neat things. It took us about an hour to pass through, so that gives you an idea of how big it was. At the very end there were drawings from Rapunzel!!
> The Little Mermaid room was my favorite. I wish I could have had pictures to show you all. I think there is a book they are selling if anyone is really interested. I heard that New Orleans got this exhibit because of Princess and the Frog and also heard that it isn't going to be on display anywhere else. Is that really true?? Such a shame for no one else to get to see all of that stuff.
> Got our copy of Princess and the frog already too! Yippee!


 thanks for sharing, it sounds like you two had a nice time. 



kidneygirl said:


> Quick update about my post in the last thread (about me losing my CarlaC bundle pack when my laptop crashed)...YCMT just re-emailed it to me!!  Just in time, because I was planning on making a peasant shirt for my DD this week to go under her birthday outfit.
> 
> And I'm so excited because we're going back to Disney World next week! My DH has a conference to go to so the kids and I are tagging along. We did the Give a Day, Get a Disney Day so we are going to go to Magic Kingdom one of the days we're there. And, we have a few character meals planned where we're going to celebrate my DD's 4th birthday! Since we were just there in December and all of her outfits still fit, I only made one outfit for my DD, that she'll wear to breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:


I love the birthday outfit.  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Carrie772 said:


> It really has been forever since I have contributed to this thread, and now I have returned with a question.
> 
> Can you all help me with a design for my 7 yo son?  He is in love  with herbie the love bug.  We have all 3 movies and he watches them any time he gets a chance.  Now, I want to surprise him with an outfit for our May/June trip.  Any ideas?
> 
> TIA you all!



Bowling shirt with Herbie on it?  I'm seeing Herbie on green with yellow accents.



LisaZoe said:


> I sent a link to a site with both. They're higher priced than I like to pay but the Hula print is getting much harder to find. One source I shared with someone else just yesterday is already sold out. I'm just glad I have a couple yards of it still but it gets harder to cut into it the harder it is to get more.



I was at a quilt meeting last week and the speaker there had designed a line of quilting fabrics.  She said that a typical run is only 3000 yards of any given print.

Deb


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> Were your ears burning?
> I am really excited about this pattern Lisa!!! I can't wait to try it! And, Arminda was looking over my shoulder and she said she would like a skirt like that too, because "It's REALLY cute!" So, there you go, an almost 12 year old likes it too! Did you decide to do a 10/12? She will be very happy if you do!



No burning ears... just not used to thinking people remember me when I'm not around.  I'm such a wallflower and usually a silent observer rather than a participant. Online is easier but I'm still fairly reserved. (Don't laugh. )

And to answer your question I am planning to go to size 10/12 (18" length). I think the 7/8 came out really cute so I feel comfortable that a size up will work as well. Even if the back is simplified with only 3 ruffles, I think the skirt will still be girly and fun without being too little girlish. (I hope.)



teresajoy said:


> Kids are funny! I remember I went through a period when I signed my name with an h! I think I was in 6th grade.



Kids can be very funny about names. One of my nephews is named Daniel and there were 2 other boys in his kindergarten class with the same name. We always called him Daniel but the teacher thought it would be less confusing to have one Dan, one Daniel and one Danny. I'm not sure how it was decided but the latter was to be my nephew's name at school. He told his mom about it because he wasn't sure he liked it so she asked what name he wanted to use. He responded that he liked the name 'Johnny'.  To him, Johnny made just as much sense as 'Danny' since neither was his name.  I think the teacher decided using first name and last initial was simpler.


----------



## LisaZoe

Astro Orbiter said:


> I was at a quilt meeting last week and the speaker there had designed a line of quilting fabrics.  She said that a typical run is only 3000 yards of any given print.
> 
> Deb



I've heard that especially about some fabric makers, like Moda. I can understand why since they want to be able to keep producing new lines but it's a shame so many great prints aren't available. Often it seems like I find out about them too late to actually buy any. Michael Miller seems to be more inclined to keep producing the same prints or at least new variations of past prints. I really wish they'd do some new bright colors for their ironworks print. I still have several in my stash but I hate using them since I know once I've used up what I have I won't be able to get more.


----------



## sahm1000

Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!! Teresa needs our votes! I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right????? Come on! It takes less than five minutes to register the first time. Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote! There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes. We need you to vote! 


Here is the link:

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details...2&i=1&r=157178



Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!

Now please vote!


----------



## princesskayla

babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.



Very nice.


----------



## princesskayla

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!! Teresa needs our votes! I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right????? Come on! It takes less than five minutes to register the first time. Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote! There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes. We need you to vote!
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details...2&i=1&r=157178
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!
> 
> Now please vote!



I just tried the link and it did not work. Is it just me??


----------



## froggy33

MermaidTales said:


> What an adorable Jessie set! I just finished a Jessie dress! Love the applique!
> 
> The Bubble rompers are so cute too. I just love seeing chubby baby legs in those types of rompers!
> 
> Everyone here is so creative! Keep on creating and sewing!



Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!


I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!

This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!








Thanks for letting me share!

Jessica


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

*Toadstool* said:


>



That looks like so much fun!  This is one of those times when I wish we hadn't moved back to AR.  We could've gone to see this if we were still in Gulfport.  They really should move it around some.



kidneygirl said:


>



Cute!  Love the birthday outfit.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



Sooooo cute!!!    that AH fabric!  Is that one the new prints or an old one?


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> We've been using old washcloths to help her go...LOL, the things you do for your pets.
> She is holding her own. I'm still encouraging the Mum to feed her and bottle feeding her inbetween. But so far, she's still alive....I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



Good luck with eveything for the kitten, Lisa!  I have been keeping the kitten and mommy and you too in my prayers!  Love you lots, my friend.


----------



## froggy33

100AcrePrincess said:


> Sooooo cute!!!    that AH fabric!  Is that one the new prints or an old one?



Thanks!!
I'm pretty sure it's new.  I think late 2009.  It's a series with different colors.  The people is called You and Me and comes in blue and off white, and the words (which all say hello in different languages) is called Hello and comes in blue, black, red, and green.  There is also a print with the world on it (don't know the name)  .


----------



## MermaidTales

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



So cute! I LOVE that fabric you've used together. I think it's like Alexander Henry's line like the Smiles Around the World fabric they had awhile back! It would be great for It's a Small World themed set!


----------



## MermaidTales

kidneygirl said:


> Quick update about my post in the last thread (about me losing my CarlaC bundle pack when my laptop crashed)...YCMT just re-emailed it to me!!    Just in time, because I was planning on making a peasant shirt for my DD this week to go under her birthday outfit.
> 
> And I'm so excited because we're going back to Disney World next week!  My DH has a conference to go to so the kids and I are tagging along.  We did the Give a Day, Get a Disney Day so we are going to go to Magic Kingdom one of the days we're there.  And, we have a few character meals planned where we're going to celebrate my DD's 4th birthday!  Since we were just there in December and all of her outfits still fit, I only made one outfit for my DD, that she'll wear to breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:



That red Kaufman just screams "LILO!!!!" I love that dress!
Your flower one is so cute too!


----------



## teresajoy

rascalsmommy said:


> Ugh! I just caught up on the "new" thread and read that stitchontime is empty! Even Heather and the other etsy shops have taken down most of the Disney applique patterns. I am soooo sad. I just got a new embroidery machine for my bday a few weeks ago and hadn't gotten around to collecting any Disney patterns yet. Are there any other sites still selling patterns? I REALLY wanted to make 'mad hatter mickey head' tshirts for our Easter Disney trip. Bummer!



I PMed you. 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Whew!  Never mind!  I figured it out!



YAY! 



LisaZoe said:


> No burning ears... just not used to thinking people remember me when I'm not around.  I'm such a wallflower and usually a silent observer rather than a participant. Online is easier but I'm still fairly reserved. (Don't laugh. )
> 
> And to answer your question I am planning to go to size 10/12 (18" length). I think the 7/8 came out really cute so I feel comfortable that a size up will work as well. Even if the back is simplified with only 3 ruffles, I think the skirt will still be girly and fun without being too little girlish. (I hope.)
> 
> 
> 
> Kids can be very funny about names. One of my nephews is named Daniel and there were 2 other boys in his kindergarten class with the same name. We always called him Daniel but the teacher thought it would be less confusing to have one Dan, one Daniel and one Danny. I'm not sure how it was decided but the latter was to be my nephew's name at school. He told his mom about it because he wasn't sure he liked it so she asked what name he wanted to use. He responded that he liked the name 'Johnny'.  To him, Johnny made just as much sense as 'Danny' since neither was his name.  I think the teacher decided using first name and last initial was simpler.



Aww, we always remember you around here! 

I'm glad you are doing the 10/12!!! Arminda said she liked the one where the ruffles started lower in the back. 

Johnny!!!  too funny! He's right, that makes as much sense! 
My Dad's real name is Johnny.  Good choice! 



princesskayla said:


> I just tried the link and it did not work. Is it just me??


Try this: http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=198973



froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica


That is wonderfully cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..



So Pretty!



*Toadstool* said:


> in/QUOTE]
> 
> /wave!  Hi you too!  That looks like so much fun!  /jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second third and fourth this...we just got another petti from Teresa this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I scream x100 in agreement?  By the time you get all the materials it's almost as much as buying one....and they are hours and hours of work.  We just our 3rd from Teresa, I can't see us doing it any other way!
> 
> 
> 
> kidneygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DD an outfit to wear for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable!  We loved our time with Lilo and Stitch, hope you have a good time too!
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nanci!  We pay for our costumes in November, don't get them until April, and NEVER see the measurements they took  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do the same thing at my daughter's dance studio.  I have NO idea why!  The same studio also heads the team where my daughter is on the competition team, and they did measurements and payment the same as the classes- and I found out last night they haven't even ordered them yet!!!  Why take measurements so far in advance of ordering, when they grow SO much?
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessica this turned out fab!  It's perfect for Epcot, (or any day!)
> 
> 
> I voted for Teresa today, did everyone else?
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy33

MermaidTales said:


> So cute! I LOVE that fabric you've used together. I think it's like Alexander Henry's line like the Smiles Around the World fabric they had awhile back! It would be great for It's a Small World themed set!





teresajoy said:


> That is wonderfully cute!!!





emcreative said:


> Jessica this turned out fab!  It's perfect for Epcot, (or any day!)



Thank you!  It is a lot like the older A.Henry fabric.  I have that too and used it for my daughter at EPOCT in December.  Luckily my daughter is small enough that I can stretch a yard a fabric, so I have enough of it left to make something else.

This is intended for EPCOT too!


----------



## glorib

DIS is finally working for me (at least I think so!) This is two times in the last couple of days that it's let me log on and stay on!  There is absolutely no way that I can comment on everything - so I'll just do a blanket "I LOVED IT ALL!"  Such cuteness posted!  This weekend I should hopefully have something to share.  Have one for Ella that I need to take pictures of, and I'm finishing up another for Caleb.

*I'm going to go ahead an trillionth the motion that I will NEVER make a pettiskirt!  I have one on order from our fabulous friend and even though I haven't seen it in person yet - I know my limitations!   I love to sew, but all that ruffling on that type of fabric?  Ummmm, no, thank you.  Besides, as has been mentioned - by the time you buy materials, you're only saving 10 dollars or so?  And the ruffling alone would take how many hours?  Yeah, my time (and my SANITY) is worth WAY more than ten bucks!*

I'm hoping that this will make Teresa keep ordering pettis periodically - cause I know as soon as I get my hot little hands on that petti and try it on Ella, I am going to have a NEED for more!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



Love this and the fabric is so cute!  The wording fabric makes it really unique.



emcreative said:


> I voted for Teresa today, did everyone else?



Yep...sure did!!


----------



## LisaZoe

froggy33 said:


> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



So cute! I love that print and have been so tempted to get some.



teresajoy said:


> I'm glad you are doing the 10/12!!! Arminda said she liked the one where the ruffles started lower in the back.



I think that's a good choice for older girls. 



teresajoy said:


> Johnny!!!  too funny! He's right, that makes as much sense!
> My Dad's real name is Johnny.  Good choice!



Did I mention his first choice for an alternate name was Triceratops?


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> Did I mention his first choice for an alternate name was Triceratops?



I was just going to do a quick skim before going to bed, but this made me burst out laughing!!!! LOL!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

this may be a silly question but - where would I be able to get the pattern for LisaZoe's new skirt when it is ready? can someone PM me with that info.


----------



## princesskayla

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



Awsome- on the hunt for that fabric. Your designs are always inspiring!!


----------



## ProudDanceMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm not the one who this was intended for, but I can help you too.  I've got 13 years of dance costume experience, and have had to correct sizing mistakes from too little (hard to fix) and too big (easier, but still a pita).  My friendly advice is not to agree to payment until you've seen your child's measurments compared to the size chart.  The girth measurement (through the crotch with the tape measure up to the right shoulder) is the most critical, impossible to fix on a long torso'd kid with a one piece costume.  If it's close to say a small child, you might do better moving up to a medium child, etc.  Two piece costumes arent as critical, those need to fit in the waist mostl, so that measurement is important.  Confused yet?  PM me for more info if you'd like.
> 
> From a mom who'd BTDT more times than she can count!  LOL



So exciting to see another dance mom!  I agree that too big is better than too small.  I had to try to adjust a ballet costume that was a size too small for my daughter last year...not fun!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Nanci!  We pay for our costumes in November, don't get them until April, and NEVER see the measurements they took    The first year she was in dance...she was 2... and they ordered the smallest size totally not taking into consideration a 2 year old might have a growth spurt.    So her costume was way too small and I had to trade with another mom.  So ever since then, they've ordered her a size big.  That's fine.  But last year they ordered like 3 sizes up!    Luckily there was a tutu on it so I was able to hide a lot of the alterations.  And I had to take the straps up 6-7 inches on each side.



We have the pay in Novemeber, get them in April thing too (except for the competition costumes)!  Our studio normally adds 1-2 inches to the measurements though.  We have a bunch of new teachers this year, so I'm a little worried myself about my one daughter's costumes...she is super skinny, but has a long torso (although not nearly as long as my oldest whose girth is 3inches longer than the closest in her class).

Anyways, it's crazy they ordered one that much too big!  I wonder if there was a mistake in the ordering or something.  If it happens again, you may want to check the costume company's size chart (most of them are available online) and see where she should be and ask them about it.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!

Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Here is the dance costume.  The red white and blue is the one I made and their song is Kids in America.  I'm happy with the way they turned out and all 8 of them fit well, which is the most important thing.  
My older DD's costume was made by another mom (although there are 13 on that team so she had the bigger project).  It's  minus the hat since someone forgot it, but their tap song is Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy.
Somehow I managed to be at the first dance competition for 10 hours and take only one picture of the girls in costume (which is sad since I have none of Kaitlyn in her jazz costume), so it's not the best picture, but you get the idea.






And here is a picture from our trip in 2007.  I'm sure I have better pictures of things I made for that trip, but this is my favorite picture! Lauren, who was 3 at the time, still talks about blowing bubbles with Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica


This is a great outfit.  I love the fabric and the trim fabric with the black it is so unique.  



ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara



Last fall my daughter turned 8 during our trip to Disney.  She insisted she was too old for princesses but I got her to wear a few things that were princess related.  She loved the twirl skirts I made for her and was happy to wear clothes that had a Minnie Mouse theme.  She liked the twirl skirts and t-shirts with a basic Minnie head applique.

Also, thanks for the reminder to vote for Teresa (keep them coming) and for the correct link.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!
> I'm pretty sure it's new.  I think late 2009.  It's a series with different colors.  The people is called You and Me and comes in blue and off white, and the words (which all say hello in different languages) is called Hello and comes in blue, black, red, and green.  There is also a print with the world on it (don't know the name)  .



Thanks.  I thought it was that print.  I soooo want some of it.



glorib said:


> I'm hoping that this will make Teresa keep ordering pettis periodically - cause I know as soon as I get my hot little hands on that petti and try it on Ella, I am going to have a NEED for more!



You will.  I know we do.    I think I like them on the girls more than they do - and that's saying a lot!



ProudDanceMom said:


>



That is one of the sweetest pics EVER!


----------



## MermaidTales

ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara



It seems the bigger girls love twirls and pettiskirts with appliqued tanks or tees. Swing tops with leggings are also a fun option.  If you let her choose her fabrics, that would probably increase the chances of her wearing it as well! Have fun!


----------



## MermaidTales

ProudDanceMom said:


> Here is the dance costume.  The red white and blue is the one I made and their song is Kids in America.  I'm happy with the way they turned out and all 8 of them fit well, which is the most important thing.
> My older DD's costume was made by another mom (although there are 13 on that team so she had the bigger project).  It's  minus the hat since someone forgot it, but their tap song is Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy.
> Somehow I managed to be at the first dance competition for 10 hours and take only one picture of the girls in costume (which is sad since I have none of Kaitlyn in her jazz costume), so it's not the best picture, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture from our trip in 2007.  I'm sure I have better pictures of things I made for that trip, but this is my favorite picture! Lauren, who was 3 at the time, still talks about blowing bubbles with Sleeping Beauty.



Your girls are adorable! That photo of SB blowing bubbles is so cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

Rosiekins said:


> I am hoping you can help me. Sometime in the next few months I will be purchasing an embroidery machine. I have convinced DH (not too hard he is a contractor who owns several Hammers, saws, etc.. He understands needing lots of different kinds of tools for the job) now just have to save up the cash.  I am hoping to do the research now so when I am ready I can look for a sale and go. I would love to find a machine and software for under $1000 but am unsure if that is realistic. I will not shop at Walmart so if there is a Walmart exclusive it is not for me. Anyway I am hoping you all will have some advice about where to start looking, or just about your machines, how much were they, do you love them etc. Thanks!


You shouldn't have any problems at all finding one under 1000.  Check out the on -air shopping channels.  They routinely have a couple different brands under 1000.  I personally LOVE my Brother ....hint hint hint!



ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara



Sara, 
My daughter will be 10 for the trip and is NOT a girly girl at all.  However, in making things for my Grand daughter (who will be 3 for the trip) we have discovered the DD is in love with the patchwork twirl skirt!   So much so that she asked for that skirt as part of her Father/Daughter outfit last week.

We have convinced her to wear one 'dressy' outfit per day.  I was really surprised at some of the outfits she has helped me come up with!  I thought I would be using the A line or Simply Sweet for tops while I made them in dress length for the GD.  To my surprise, they will both be wearing dresses for each evening.  Of course we will be wearing match t shirts during the day...thanks to my new embroidery machine and a wonderful lady on here...(we still love you HS!!)

My advice is to let her help you with the 'decision' making...gives her a bit of ownership in the process and allows her to assert her own personal style.  You might be surprised to discover she is a budding designer on her own!

My DD presented me with a series of drawing for the upcoming trip...for both her and her niece!  We are actually using some of the ideas!


Good Luck!


Nini


----------



## MermaidTales

Astro Orbiter said:


> Bowling shirt with Herbie on it?  I'm seeing Herbie on green with yellow accents.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a quilt meeting last week and the speaker there had designed a line of quilting fabrics.  She said that a typical run is only 3000 yards of any given print.
> 
> Deb



Whoa! That's it? I am glad that you said that because I had thought of using Moda fabrics for some of my creations. Perhaps they keep some of their basics in print longer?
 I like to know the fabrics I use will be in print for awhile.
I've usually been able to re-order Michael Miller fabrics over several years since they seem to stay in print longer.


----------



## MermaidTales

babynala said:


> I made my first CarlaC bowling shirt. I was pretty nervous about the collar and getting the front buttons all lined up but you guys made it sound so easy. It wasn't too bad. I wanted to make a test shirt before I made a shirt to coordinate with a dress I am making for my daughter - I didn't want to run out of fabric if I made a mistake. The stiching on the back is a little wonky but my son doesn't mind. His favorite color is orange and he gave me a big hug when I showed him the finished product so I can't complain.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts: do you ever make this pattern with out the interfacing in the collar or underneath the buttons? It seems a little stiff but I am afraid of making any changes. I know some folks don't make this shirt with the lining and I am thinking about trying that on the next one in hopes of the shirt being a little cooler in the summer.



This is super cute!  I love the fabric combos of this!


----------



## jenb1023

So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.

DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.











Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!


----------



## minnie2

ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara


Sara,  My DD is 10 and when we just went in Nov I made a bunch of Tshirts for her and twirl skirts
here is her bday outfit.  She is on the left and the other girls are Cathy(Two b4him's girls)




I brought this shirt but I am not sure if she wore it...




Nikki is on the left the other cute girls are Cathy's!




She actually wore this the other day to school!




she still love Sleeping Beauty.




I think she wore this to DHS. The Molly top by Carla C is great.











animal kingdom outfit.




Kyle and Nicole at a Disney even last yr for DVC


 Ok sorry to bore you but there are a ton of things you can make for a girl who is getting older!  Actually a lot of Carla's patterns would work!


----------



## MermaidTales

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!



That is such gorgeous fabric! The dress is so pretty and your little princess is adorable and looks so happy in her special dress for today! Love her hairstyle too!


----------



## cydswipe

sahm1000 said:


> Just wanting to remind everyone to vote!!!! Teresa needs our votes! I keep thinking if we were able to send MyaRose to WDW surely we can win this for Teresa, right????? Come on! It takes less than five minutes to register the first time. Then they send you a link to finish your registration and after that it takes about 30 seconds everyday to vote! There are some ladies who each have around 4000 votes and Teresa has 223 votes. We need you to vote!
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details...2&i=1&r=157178
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa is on the second page, she was nominated by Shannon - Revrob!
> 
> Now please vote!



I couldn't get this link to work either!  Help.. I would love to vote!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

froggy33 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



Jessica....GORGEOUS fabric.  Soooo jealous of it!  I have no more good Epcot fabric in my stash 



jenb1023 said:


>



Is it in poor form to comment here and on FB????  LOVE it again 


MARLO- What happened to your pics????


----------



## cydswipe

froggy33 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just adore all your creations, so this is a big compliment to me!
> 
> 
> I just finished up another outfit today.  I've been staying at home with my little one this week.  I'm technically supposed to be working on my dissertation, but it's way more fun to sew!!
> 
> This is using WONDERFUL alexander henry fabric and the faith double layer top.  This is a cute, and very simple pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Jessica



Really really cute!  I love the faith double layer pattern too!


----------



## minnie2

Sorry not sure why that one image kept showing up!


----------



## mom2rtk

MermaidTales said:


> It seems the bigger girls love twirls and pettiskirts with appliqued tanks or tees. Swing tops with leggings are also a fun option.  If you let her choose her fabrics, that would probably increase the chances of her wearing it as well! Have fun!



My daughter is 9 and sill loves the twirly skirts, although without the petticoat. (Our most recent petti purchase was to go under her witch costume last fall...she was fine with that one!). 

You'll be surprised to find even if she won't wear the cute customs to school, she will want them for Disney!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter is 9 and sill loves the twirly skirts, although without the petticoat. (Our most recent petti purchase was to go under her witch costume last fall...she was fine with that one!).
> 
> You'll be surprised to find even if she won't wear the cute customs to school, she will want them for Disney!



I 2nd that!!!  Aisling won't even them me pack "normal" clothes for Disney anymore!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I 2nd that!!!  Aisling won't even them me pack "normal" clothes for Disney anymore!!!!



That's my girl!!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> That's my girl!!!!!!



It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"


----------



## LisaZoe

ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara



I will agree with the others who say you will likely have more success if you get her involved in deciding on fabric and styles. There are lots of fun options that range from definitely girly (twirl skirts) to simpler (capri pants and tees). When we last went to Disney, my DD was in kindergarten but she was already past the point where she would wear whatever I selected. I made her an outfit for each day of the trip but only a couple were well received. Since that was all I'd packed, she had no choice but to wear what I made. 

She preferred styles like capri pants and decoupage jeans worn with coordinating tees rather than the 'fancier' styles I'd made. I don't sew for her often unless it's by request because I want her to enjoy what I make and not feel like it's a burden to wear.  I'm hoping when we finally go again that she'll be more willing to wear what I make.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"



It just doesn't seem fair that Zoe can't be a bit more, well, girly! LOL Here I make so many sweet things for little girls yet mine is totally uninterested in having me sew for her.  I guess it might be for the best because she could be expecting one of each thing I make... and I'd never get caught up.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

LisaZoe said:


> I will agree with the others who say you will likely have more success if you get her involved in deciding on fabric and styles. There are lots of fun options that range from definitely girly (twirl skirts) to simpler (capri pants and tees). When we last went to Disney, my DD was in kindergarten but she was already past the point where she would wear whatever I selected. I made her an outfit for each day of the trip but only a couple were well received. Since that was all I'd packed, she had no choice but to wear what I made.
> 
> She preferred styles like capri pants and decoupage jeans worn with coordinating tees rather than the 'fancier' styles I'd made. I don't sew for her often unless it's by request because I want her to enjoy what I make and not feel like it's a burden to wear.  I'm hoping when we finally go again that she'll be more willing to wear what I make.




Thanks for the suggestions of letting her help.  She actually has her own machine (my mom bought her the green Hello Kitty Janome on clearance at target a couple years ago), but we've never gotten around to her making anything, just practicing sewing straight.   I'm thinking she could help make a patchwork twirl (minus the ruffling part of course) and if the stitching isn't straight, it wouldn't be that noticable.  I suppose this means I will have to try to figure out applique for the shirts, which I'm totally scared of.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LisaZoe said:


> It just doesn't seem fair that Zoe can't be a bit more, well, girly! LOL Here I make so many sweet things for little girls yet mine is totally uninterested in having me sew for her.  I guess it might be for the best because she could be expecting one of each thing I make... and I'd never get caught up.



Aisling is girly and has to wear THIS to school everyday!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling is girly and has to wear THIS to school everyday!



An "expert" (who shall remain nameless) looked at this photo and said "She NEEDS more color!".  I think orange and pink were mentioned


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"



M wants to know what her "check in and check out" outfits look like.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"



When we lived in Florida we'd drive to WDW. With my daughter, no way was she wearing custom in the car - it would end up with marker and juice on it.  So when we stopped at Chipotle's in Orlando for our lunch, after we'd eaten we'd go into the bathrooms and change into appropriate 'arrival' wear.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling is girly and has to wear THIS to school everyday!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Poor kid!  Looks like you are trying to work the hair, though.  When DD used to have uniforms she wore all sorts of colorful headbands.  While they told you what color to wear for your tops and bottoms they neglected to specify accessory colors!
> 
> Deb


----------



## Granna4679

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!



Love the dress made out of that fabric.  And adding the ribbon ties was a great accent...great idea.  Love her hair too...how cute!



minnie2 said:


> Sara,  My DD is 10 and when we just went in Nov I made a bunch of Tshirts for her and twirl skirts
> here is her bday outfit.  She is on the left and the other girls are Cathy(Two b4him's girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought this shirt but I am not sure if she wore it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki is on the left the other cute girls are Cathy's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually wore this the other day to school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she still love Sleeping Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sorry to bore you but there are a ton of things you can make for a girl who is getting older!  Actually a lot of Carla's patterns would work!



All of the outfits are so cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just now realized we are on 20 of the thread, I didn't even notice we jumped.


----------



## aimeeg

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!



Your daughter and her dress are adorable! I love her little curls. I wish I curled my daughters hair this morning too. The snooze button won though! LOL 

I have been spending a lot of time getting ready for her Birthday so my DD6 (first time I wrote that!) did not get a full blown custom. She got a semi custom with awesome leg warmers. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day! 







The Birthday Girl-


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!



SUPER CUTE!!  Jordan picked out the best fabric too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I just have to brag.  I reached my first goal weight!  I am working out and trying hard to tone up for Disney.  After a winter of sitting around sewing, I need to work out.  I reached my first goal and now am trying to loose the last 4.5 lbs by our trip.  

I still eat terrible and crave chocolate but work out regularly and mix it up each day.

I can do this, I will tone up and reach my goal weight!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone..
> Wanted to post my most recent sewing project.  I mostly lurk and love all of the creative ideas you guys have.  I am still very beginner and so I sew really slowly.  Sorry it's not Disney... I have to be patient and wait till a little closer to our trip to do those outfits.
> 
> An Easter dress  - Carla C's Precious Dress - and I just sewed the extra flowers on.


Welcome to the boards and your dress is very pretty.


balletmom97 said:


> If you are doing transfers on dark shirts, I highly recommend the ones from Amy at amymickey (dot) com
> 
> They are really high quality! IMHO, worth every penny.
> 
> You can read more about amymickey's transfers and see samples on the DISigns board.


Amy's paper is wonderful and she really stands behind her product.


----------



## mommalissa

The really cute dresses that you all make that have the ruffles in the back that start at the waist and go down the back of the dress - what pattern are you using?

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

Ok...to those of you who sell your embroidered stuff...Yes, I know we aren't supposed to talk about this here...

How do you decide what to charge?  I can figure how to charge for a quilt...based on hours and materials... but not for embroidered 'stuff'.

Is there a site that I can go to for some ideas?  I never really planned on doing stuff for others, but it has kinda fell  in my lap.  I won't be doing lots, just a few things for friends, but I want to make sure I don't charge too much...or too little!

I guess I could search that et## place and see what they are selling the burp cloths for and figure it that wasy...I guess I was just wondering if there was a 'formula' or some simple way of determining a fair price..



Nini


----------



## sahm1000

Good Morning/Afternoon Everyone!  I hope everyone is having a great St. Patrick's Day (notice my green font???)!  Anyway I just wanted to remind everyone on here to please go and vote for Teresa as our sewing idol!  Teresa is usually one of the first ones to welcome our newbies, she is quick to share her experience, she gives tirelessly over on the Big Give site, and how many of us have ordered pettiskirts from her at a sizeable discount compared to buying them in a store?  As a thank you, please go and vote for her, and vote everyday and tell all of your friends!  She needs us to rock the vote!!!  It only takes a couple of minutes to register, I haven't gotten any spam from them at all, and everyday it takes about 30 seconds to vote!  So please get to it! 

Here is the link (hope this works better than yesterday! - feel free to PM me if it doesn't and I'll get it to you!):


http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=12907#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## balletmom97

ProudDanceMom said:


> Since I just realized after one more post, I can post pictures, I thought I would post!
> 
> Any suggestions on patterns for an 8year old?  She says she does want me to make things for her for our trip, but she's not the little girl her sister is!  I don't want to end up making her things that she decides aren't cool to wear (which I don't think normally would be a problem, but since we'll be there with her dance team, it could be).  I'm planning on buying the Simply Sweet pattern since I think I can use that for her sister's things.  Maybe the patchwork twirl would be good her her?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara



DD13 is also "too old" for anything fun.

She has agreed to a few things...we took a pair of too short jeans and transformed them into capris with a green fabric cuff.  We bleached a Tink silhouette on the thigh with pixie dust coming out the end of her wand and across/down the other leg.  We then lightly outlined Tink and the pixie dust in "diamond dust".  It gives it just a bit of shimmer, but it is not TOO much.

However, she did not allow me to make a coordinating top, but picked one out at the thrift store. It actually looks really nice with it- coordinates well with the cuff, but not as much fun for me!

We have also done a couple of t-shirts...Mickey head in pirate fabric that is completely surrounded with crystals. It looks great!  And, a one color tie-dye with Mickey at the shoulder and front hem.

She did a lot of the work on these, so they are even more special to me...it is just hard to come to terms with the fact that my baby is no longer a baby!


----------



## soccermomof3

I just finished my first twirly skirt!!!!! DD LOVES it!!!!  I will post pics as soon as I find my camera!    Next, pillowcase dresses!!!
Thanks for sharing all ya'lls pics!!! Very inspiring!


----------



## Granna4679

balletmom97 said:


> DD13 is also "too old" for anything fun.
> 
> She has agreed to a few things...we took a pair of too short jeans and transformed them into capris with a green fabric cuff.  We bleached a Tink silhouette on the thigh with pixie dust coming out the end of her wand and across/down the other leg.  We then lightly outlined Tink and the pixie dust in "diamond dust".  It gives it just a bit of shimmer, but it is not TOO much.
> 
> However, she did not allow me to make a coordinating top, but picked one out at the thrift store. It actually looks really nice with it- coordinates well with the cuff, but not as much fun for me!
> 
> We have also done a couple of t-shirts...Mickey head in pirate fabric that is completely surrounded with crystals. It looks great!  And, a one color tie-dye with Mickey at the shoulder and front hem.
> 
> She did a lot of the work on these, so they are even more special to me...it is just hard to come to terms with the fact that my baby is no longer a baby!



We'd love to see pictures!!!


----------



## princesskayla

ProudDanceMom said:


> So exciting to see another dance mom!  I agree that too big is better than too small.  I had to try to adjust a ballet costume that was a size too small for my daughter last year...not fun!


 
My daughter is doing company/competition dace as well. I am trying to organize a trip to a Disney competition - so if any one has any links, I would love to have them!!!  She had her first dance competiton last month and got 3rd place averall in her age division (minis 6-8) I was super excited cause it was her first one and they are 6. 




jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.



Love the outfit. I have you beat though. I finished my outfits at 6:13 this morning. They wake up to get ready for school at 6:20. Needless to say I did not get pictures yet. I'll post some when they get home!!! Love the fabric and the dress - your sweet baby looks so festive!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"




 That had me laughing!! Thanks for sharing. 



livndisney said:


> M wants to know what her "check in and check out" outfits look like.



We were in JoAnn's and my daughter has already picked out her "checking in" outfit. It was the day following when we annouced we were going!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I just have to brag.  I reached my first goal weight!  I am working out and trying hard to tone up for Disney.  After a winter of sitting around sewing, I need to work out.  I reached my first goal and now am trying to loose the last 4.5 lbs by our trip.
> 
> I still eat terrible and crave chocolate but work out regularly and mix it up each day.
> 
> I can do this, I will tone up and reach my goal weight!



Good job!! Keep it up. 



mommalissa said:


> The really cute dresses that you all make that have the ruffles in the back that start at the waist and go down the back of the dress - what pattern are you using?
> 
> Thanks!



I belive it is the Vida dress. I been wanting to try it but I am scared! One day.....


I was trying to post some pictures but I can get photobucket to corporate. I'll keep trying.


----------



## kelly1218

minnie2 said:


> animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> Kyle and Nicole at a Disney even last yr for DVC
> 
> 
> Ok sorry to bore you but there are a ton of things you can make for a girl who is getting older!  Actually a lot of Carla's patterns would work!





Where can I find the pattern for this skirt? I think my 13yo will LOVE it!!!


----------



## balletmom97

Granna4679 said:


> We'd love to see pictures!!!



We are finishing up a few other things for other people, then I will post pics of everything.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NiniMorris said:


> Ok...to those of you who sell your embroidered stuff...Yes, I know we aren't supposed to talk about this here...
> 
> How do you decide what to charge?  I can figure how to charge for a quilt...based on hours and materials... but not for embroidered 'stuff'.
> 
> Is there a site that I can go to for some ideas?  I never really planned on doing stuff for others, but it has kinda fell  in my lap.  I won't be doing lots, just a few things for friends, but I want to make sure I don't charge too much...or too little!
> 
> I guess I could search that et## place and see what they are selling the burp cloths for and figure it that wasy...I guess I was just wondering if there was a 'formula' or some simple way of determining a fair price..
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 I am looking for a good answer for this too - I will be putting scrub tops up soon for the SUsan G Komen 3 Day for fundraising so all of my profits will go to charity but I need a base price to start auctions. Not sure what to set it at.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

i just got some new Buzz & Woody fabric at the only Walmart near me that still has fabric - it is really cute and the characters are suprisingly very clear & crisp in the fabric. I can post a pic after I get it out of the car.


----------



## princesskayla

I can't figure out how to post pictures from facebook!!!


----------



## BBGirl

DisneyMOM09 said:


> What is the link to order those pettiskirts? Can someone send it to me in a pm?



Me too


----------



## kelly1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking for a good answer for this too - I will be putting scrub tops up soon for the SUsan G Komen 3 Day for fundraising so all of my profits will go to charity but I need a base price to start auctions. Not sure what to set it at.



Are you doing the Philly 3 day in October?  
My cousin and I are walking!!!!


----------



## MermaidTales

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter is 9 and sill loves the twirly skirts, although without the petticoat. (Our most recent petti purchase was to go under her witch costume last fall...she was fine with that one!).
> 
> You'll be surprised to find even if she won't wear the cute customs to school, she will want them for Disney!



If you think about it, being at Disney puts you in an entire different frame of mind... even us adults would sport the most monstrous hat they sale there while in the park, but once at home wouldn't be caught dead wearing it at the mall! LOL
So it makes great sense that your daughter loves the dress up stuff to wear at Disney. That's a very good point too when considering the costumes for the older princesses. 
I was at Disney 3 weeks ago and ohhed and ahhhed at all the little princesses dressed up! So much fun.... mine are 14 and 17 now and will sport the hats they sell, or tiaras, but that's about it. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## princesskayla

This is Kennedy's 1st birthday invitation outfit. We are going a French inspired poodle party. 






Here is the back- love those butt ruffles!






Here is my 6 yo, Kayla, at her first dance competition all dolled up. 







Yeah - figured out what I was missing to post pictures.


----------



## princesskayla

BBGirl said:


> Me too



I would ike that link too!! I have no pettis!


----------



## MermaidTales

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i just got some new Buzz & Woody fabric at the only Walmart near me that still has fabric - it is really cute and the characters are suprisingly very clear & crisp in the fabric. I can post a pic after I get it out of the car.



I saw it! It was very cute! I would love to find some featuring the female princesses from that movie. I don't do too much with the prints, however once in awhile I will... I LOVE to just have them in my stash since I know over time they wont be available. Love me some fabric!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Happy St. Patrick's Day from Ryan!






Man, I love Carla's Raglan pattern!!  It's such an easy sew for boys


----------



## clhemsath

Diz-Mommy said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day from Ryan!



How ADORABLE!!!


----------



## princesskayla

My St. Patrick's day outfits that I finished first thing this morning!!











I only had a little bit of the shamrock fabric and I used extra fabric and bias tape from my stash. A last min idea.


----------



## woodkins

LisaZoe said:


> It just doesn't seem fair that Zoe can't be a bit more, well, girly! LOL Here I make so many sweet things for little girls yet mine is totally uninterested in having me sew for her.  I guess it might be for the best because she could be expecting one of each thing I make... and I'd never get caught up.



Don't feel bad Lisa, Gianna is the same as Zoe. She will barely tolerate wearing my customs in WDW. The other day she told me..."Mom, you know you don't have to wear custom clothes in Disney World, other people wear normal things" to which I replied...." you know what you call them...losers!"  Not my proudest Mommy moment, but a boutique mommy can only take so much!


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i just got some new Buzz & Woody fabric at the only Walmart near me that still has fabric - it is really cute and the characters are suprisingly very clear & crisp in the fabric. I can post a pic after I get it out of the car.



If someone could grab some of this fabric for me I would be your best friend LOL. (Please Please Please) My Walmart got rid of fabric and I have a DD in LOVE with Buzz and Woody.


----------



## livndisney

woodkins said:


> Don't feel bad Lisa, Gianna is the same as Zoe. She will barely tolerate wearing my customs in WDW. The other day she told me..."Mom, you know you don't have to wear custom clothes in Disney World, other people wear normal things" to which I replied...." you know what you call them...losers!"  Not my proudest Mommy moment, but a boutique mommy can only take so much!



 

We call them fashion challenged


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> Ok...to those of you who sell your embroidered stuff...Yes, I know we aren't supposed to talk about this here...
> 
> How do you decide what to charge?  I can figure how to charge for a quilt...based on hours and materials... but not for embroidered 'stuff'.



I'd say to look at comparable designs other places are charging and price accordingly. Unless you're doing something as a special order that you won't be able to sell to others, I don't think the price per design would really reflect the time spent creating it since it can be sold multiple times without redoing all the work over each time. I haven't done a lot of looking around for digitized designs yet but it seems to me the sites I've checked have similar price ranges. Some will offer a free design for X number purchased as incentive or will 'bundle' coordinating designs at a reduced total price. I know I'm a sucker for deals like that... which explains how I end up with so many odds and ends of Old Navy tees and jeans - I can't resist the idea of getting each for a deduced price by buying multiples even if I'm spending more total than just getting what I really need.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking for a good answer for this too - I will be putting scrub tops up soon for the SUsan G Komen 3 Day for fundraising so all of my profits will go to charity but I need a base price to start auctions. Not sure what to set it at.



A starting place is to take the cost of materials and multiply by 2 or more depending on the complexity of the design. Something simple, like a pillowcase top, might be just twice the cost of the materials while designs that take a lot more time would be multiplied higher.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

princesskayla said:


> My daughter is doing company/competition dace as well. I am trying to organize a trip to a Disney competition - so if any one has any links, I would love to have them!!!  She had her first dance competiton last month and got 3rd place averall in her age division (minis 6-8) I was super excited cause it was her first one and they are 6.



We are actually dancing at Downtown Disney through Disney's Magic Music Days (so not a competition).  I don't think it is too hard to get accepted (I believe we just sent in a video of 2 dances) and we got our first choice of dates.  It's only a 25min show, but it's a great excuse to go to Disney and the ticket discounts are really good.

Congrats on the first comp.  We had our first of the season last weekend.  It was my first one with 2 kids competing, so it was a little crazy, but fun.


----------



## Granna4679

princesskayla said:


> This is Kennedy's 1st birthday invitation outfit. We are going a French inspired poodle party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back- love those butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 6 yo, Kayla, at her first dance competition all dolled up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - figured out what I was missing to post pictures.



Oh MYYYYYY!!!  That Kennedy is a little doll!  How cute are those butt ruffles!!  And Kayla looks so sweet all made up to.  They are both adorable.

Oh, and love the cat in the background trying to get the balloon!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day from Ryan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I love Carla's Raglan pattern!!  It's such an easy sew for boys



Such a cute picture.  I LOVE the GREEN hair.



princesskayla said:


> My St. Patrick's day outfits that I finished first thing this morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had a little bit of the shamrock fabric and I used extra fabric and bias tape from my stash. A last min idea.



You did an amazing job so quickly.  Very cute.



woodkins said:


> Don't feel bad Lisa, Gianna is the same as Zoe. She will barely tolerate wearing my customs in WDW. The other day she told me..."Mom, you know you don't have to wear custom clothes in Disney World, other people wear normal things" to which I replied...." you know what you call them...losers!"  Not my proudest Mommy moment, but a boutique mommy can only take so much!



This made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## birdie757

I just finished two outfits for the Big Give that are supposed to ship today.  I am so last minute on this one.  I hope I am still able to get an address before the post office closes.  









Does any who has a brother embroidery machine ever have a problem with the bobbin getting stuck on the bobbin winder?  Mine is currently in that condition and I am having to wind bobbins on my regular machine.  I have no clue why it is stuck like this.


----------



## jenb1023

MermaidTales said:


> That is such gorgeous fabric! The dress is so pretty and your little princess is adorable and looks so happy in her special dress for today! Love her hairstyle too!



Thank you!  I wish I had more time for her hair but laying in bed longer always wins in our house.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Is it in poor form to comment here and on FB????  LOVE it again



It is absolutely not bad form!  I appreciate the love times two!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"



No travel outfit!  What are you thinking!  You better get on it!  Or better yet - get Miss Stacy on it!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling is girly and has to wear THIS to school everyday!



Poor thing in that blah blue!  I agree with M - some bright colors are needed!



Granna4679 said:


> Love the dress made out of that fabric.  And adding the ribbon ties was a great accent...great idea.  Love her hair too...how cute!



Thank you!  I do the ribbons a lot with the simply sweet because they look cute and are faster than making the ties when I am in a hurry.



aimeeg said:


> Your daughter and her dress are adorable! I love her little curls. I wish I curled my daughters hair this morning too. The snooze button won though! LOL
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time getting ready for her Birthday so my DD6 (first time I wrote that!) did not get a full blown custom. She got a semi custom with awesome leg warmers.
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



Thank you!  I think the semi-custom looks great!  My DD is 6 1/2 now and it just seems to old to me!



Diz-Mommy said:


> SUPER CUTE!!  Jordan picked out the best fabric too!



She thought it was fabulous - rainbows and sparkles what more could a girl want?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I just have to brag.  I reached my first goal weight!  I am working out and trying hard to tone up for Disney.  After a winter of sitting around sewing, I need to work out.  I reached my first goal and now am trying to loose the last 4.5 lbs by our trip.
> 
> I still eat terrible and crave chocolate but work out regularly and mix it up each day.
> 
> I can do this, I will tone up and reach my goal weight!



Congrats!    I am trying to get on the weight loss bandwagon too!



sahm1000 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon Everyone!  I hope everyone is having a great St. Patrick's Day (notice my green font???)!  Anyway I just wanted to remind everyone on here to please go and vote for Teresa as our sewing idol!  Teresa is usually one of the first ones to welcome our newbies, she is quick to share her experience, she gives tirelessly over on the Big Give site, and how many of us have ordered pettiskirts from her at a sizeable discount compared to buying them in a store?  As a thank you, please go and vote for her, and vote everyday and tell all of your friends!  She needs us to rock the vote!!!  It only takes a couple of minutes to register, I haven't gotten any spam from them at all, and everyday it takes about 30 seconds to vote!  So please get to it!
> 
> Here is the link (hope this works better than yesterday! - feel free to PM me if it doesn't and I'll get it to you!):
> 
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=12907#SubmissionDisplay



I voted yesterday and today!  Thanks for the reminders!



princesskayla said:


> Love the outfit. I have you beat though. I finished my outfits at 6:13 this morning. They wake up to get ready for school at 6:20. Needless to say I did not get pictures yet. I'll post some when they get home!!! Love the fabric and the dress - your sweet baby looks so festive!!!



Thank you!  6:13 this morning!    At least you got them done in time!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day from Ryan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I love Carla's Raglan pattern!!  It's such an easy sew for boys



Too cute!  I can't wait to try the Raglan!



princesskayla said:


> My St. Patrick's day outfits that I finished first thing this morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had a little bit of the shamrock fabric and I used extra fabric and bias tape from my stash. A last min idea.



They turned out great!



princesskayla said:


> I would ike that link too!! I have no pettis!



PM TeresaJoy for more info.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.


So adorable!


aimeeg said:


> I have been spending a lot of time getting ready for her Birthday so my DD6 (first time I wrote that!) did not get a full blown custom. She got a semi custom with awesome leg warmers.
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Birthday Girl-



Love em!


princesskayla said:


> This is Kennedy's 1st birthday invitation outfit. We are going a French inspired poodle party.


That is so, so cute!


birdie757 said:


> I just finished two outfits for the Big Give that are supposed to ship today.  I am so last minute on this one.  I hope I am still able to get an address before the post office closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any who has a brother embroidery machine ever have a problem with the bobbin getting stuck on the bobbin winder?  Mine is currently in that condition and I am having to wind bobbins on my regular machine.  I have no clue why it is stuck like this.



I love them- I have a brother embroidery machine but have never used the bobbin winder- I always use prewound bobbins- sorry

ETA: WooHoo!  I finally figured out how to thumbnail pics!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Get ready for too many pics! I took pics of the girls in their Woody's Roundup dresses. and then some of Juliet (mini-me) in a flower girls dress that I wore in the 80's when I was like 7. I see potential to turn it into a Mary Poppins dress - it does have a orange like rust stain on the skirt near the hem - do you think it can come out with hand washing that area and the right cleaner?
Here is Jocelyn:








Here is Juliet:




THE HAM PICTURE---








Here is Evangeline:








Juliet in the potential dress to be modified into Mary ---


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

kelly1218 said:


> Are you doing the Philly 3 day in October?
> My cousin and I are walking!!!!



I can't do the Philly with the chance of another 40 degree weekend ( i have a circulation issue- Raynauds that makes my fingers & toes white & numb in the cold) - I am going down to Tampa! then driving over to Disney that night checking in and having a hotel room all to myself for a day before the rest of the family gets there.


----------



## dogodisney

WOW, you ladies have been busy. I was away for a week and I have spent the last few days trying to catch up with all your posts. 


LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).



I *Love* these. My DGD(6) saw them and wants them. 



littlepeppers said:


> You are like a drug dealer to us.  I can't stop thinking of these skirts.  I have too many other drugs, I mean dresses, to work on.
> DRUGS ARE BAD!!!  But keep them coming.  I enjoy just looking at them.





ireland_nicole said:


> It looks adorable!  Great job!
> 
> Holy Guacamole Bat Girl!  It just keeps getting better- don't forget if you're in the market for a 7 Caitie's available to model  I'm not kidding when I say I think you have just created my favorite skirt pattern- EVER!!  I love the apron variation, too- now get crackin sister and get that baby in production- please







LisaZoe said:


> QUESTION - Should I make the 'apron' a bit smaller so more of the skirt front shows?



I think it looks great the way it is. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I actually like that it isn't as small as alot of the other patterns out with an apron on the skirt. Doesn't look at kitcheny(lol) to me as the norm and I like that. I guess it depends on what you are going for... I think it is very classy the way it is now.. the other way would be more fun I guess? I don't know.. I'm rambling..


I agree!


LisaZoe said:


> These are skirts but I think they'd be fairly simple to convert to skorts by combining with an existing pants/shorts pattern. I'm not ready to try drafting the rise for shorts/pants yet. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Don't you love adding the little touches like flowers to make a creation truly your own?
> 
> I'm hoping to have it ready for testing next week.



Awesome!


sahm1000 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon Everyone!  I hope everyone is having a great St. Patrick's Day (notice my green font???)!  Anyway I just wanted to remind everyone on here to please go and vote for Teresa as our sewing idol!  Teresa is usually one of the first ones to welcome our newbies, she is quick to share her experience, she gives tirelessly over on the Big Give site, and how many of us have ordered pettiskirts from her at a sizeable discount compared to buying them in a store?  As a thank you, please go and vote for her, and vote everyday and tell all of your friends!  She needs us to rock the vote!!!  It only takes a couple of minutes to register, I haven't gotten any spam from them at all, and everyday it takes about 30 seconds to vote!  So please get to it!
> 
> Here is the link (hope this works better than yesterday! - feel free to PM me if it doesn't and I'll get it to you!):
> 
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=12907#SubmissionDisplay



I voted!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> An "expert" (who shall remain nameless) looked at this photo and said "She NEEDS more color!".  I think orange and pink were mentioned



She does need color...but she can't wear it!  At least next year she has the plaid jumper so there is a little forest green, red, and yellow in there!



Astro Orbiter said:


> When we lived in Florida we'd drive to WDW. With my daughter, no way was she wearing custom in the car - it would end up with marker and juice on it.  So when we stopped at Chipotle's in Orlando for our lunch, after we'd eaten we'd go into the bathrooms and change into appropriate 'arrival' wear.
> 
> Poor kid!  Looks like you are trying to work the hair, though.  When DD used to have uniforms she wore all sorts of colorful headbands.  While they told you what color to wear for your tops and bottoms they neglected to specify accessory colors!
> 
> Deb



Well the hairbows were fabulous when she had that long hair.  Her hair is now chin length.  The most she can wear is a little clip!  (Green for today of course!)



jenb1023 said:


> No travel outfit!  What are you thinking!  You better get on it!  Or better yet - get Miss Stacy on it!




Don't give her any ideas!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> She does need color...but she can't wear it!  At least next year she has the plaid jumper so there is a little forest green, red, and yellow in there!



Just an FYI for you. "plaid jumper" are BAD words to M. (She had to wear one in K and HATED it.) She now wants to "chat" with you


----------



## NiniMorris

My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.

Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!

Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!


Nini


----------



## babynala

jenb1023 said:


> So I finished DD's St Patrick's Day dress at 10:15 last night!    I really want to start using some other Carla patterns but I have the Simply Sweet down to a science and can throw it together in no time.
> 
> DD started taking Irish dance lessons so I curled her hair for her this morning since she is going to do a little dance for her class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the fabric so you can see the detail.  Jordan (DD) picked out the flashiest, sparkliest St Patty's Day fabric JoAnn's had!


This is such a beautiful dress.  Your daughter did a great job picking out the fabric and I love her curls.  



minnie2 said:


> Sara,  My DD is 10 and when we just went in Nov I made a bunch of Tshirts for her and twirl skirts
> 
> Ok sorry to bore you but there are a ton of things you can make for a girl who is getting older!  Actually a lot of Carla's patterns would work!


Thanks for sharing all the outfits.  It is great inspiration for trying to figure out what to put together for a pre-tween.  




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's bad...I suggested some "comfy" clothes she could wear on the plane (because we are landing so late and have to be up early the next day) and she looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "I'm not going to have a special travel outfit?"


That is too funny.  I



LisaZoe said:


> It just doesn't seem fair that Zoe can't be a bit more, well, girly! LOL Here I make so many sweet things for little girls yet mine is totally uninterested in having me sew for her.  I guess it might be for the best because she could be expecting one of each thing I make... and I'd never get caught up.


She seems to be the only girl around here (including us big girls) that don't want to wear your designs.  



aimeeg said:


> I have been spending a lot of time getting ready for her Birthday so my DD6 (first time I wrote that!) did not get a full blown custom. She got a semi custom with awesome leg warmers.
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!


What a cute shirt and I love the leg warmers.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I just have to brag.  I reached my first goal weight!  I am working out and trying hard to tone up for Disney.  After a winter of sitting around sewing, I need to work out.  I reached my first goal and now am trying to loose the last 4.5 lbs by our trip.
> 
> I still eat terrible and crave chocolate but work out regularly and mix it up each day.
> 
> I can do this, I will tone up and reach my goal weight!


Congratulations!



princesskayla said:


> This is Kennedy's 1st birthday invitation outfit. We are going a French inspired poodle party.
> 
> 
> Here is my 6 yo, Kayla, at her first dance competition all dolled up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - figured out what I was missing to post pictures.


That birthday outfit (and the birthday girl) are adorable.  I love the trim on the dress and the butt ruffles.  Your Kayla is so cute.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day from Ryan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I love Carla's Raglan pattern!!  It's such an easy sew for boys


Great shirt & green hair. 



princesskayla said:


> My St. Patrick's day outfits that I finished first thing this morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had a little bit of the shamrock fabric and I used extra fabric and bias tape from my stash. A last min idea.


Great shirts.  You guys and your last minute projects are quite amazing.



birdie757 said:


> I just finished two outfits for the Big Give that are supposed to ship today.  I am so last minute on this one.  I hope I am still able to get an address before the post office closes.


The lady and the tramp is so sweet and my DS5 and I both love the Blues Clues.    



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get ready for too many pics! I took pics of the girls in their Woody's Roundup dresses. and then some of Juliet (mini-me) in a flower girls dress that I wore in the 80's when I was like 7. I see potential to turn it into a Mary Poppins dress - it does have a orange like rust stain on the skirt near the hem - do you think it can come out with hand washing that area and the right cleaner?


Those dresses are even more adorable on your daughters.  That flower girl dress definetly has Mary potential.  I think you could probably get the stains out with the right cleaner and hand cleaning.

sorry, I was having trouble quoting all the pictures


----------



## fairygoodmother

I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...

Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.  
Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.

You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.

Darla


----------



## kelly1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I can't do the Philly with the chance of another 40 degree weekend ( i have a circulation issue- Raynauds that makes my fingers & toes white & numb in the cold) - I am going down to Tampa! then driving over to Disney that night checking in and having a hotel room all to myself for a day before the rest of the family gets there.



Oh no 40 degrees...it's going to be gorgeous that weekend...I said so. 



NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh...good luck. I had a full leg cast when I was 9...my mom had a heck of a time keeping me still then...and I knew better.


----------



## kelly1218

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


I'm sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini




Well it sounds like your DGD is recovering well! 
It's a little crazy for the surgeon to think that you are going to be able to keep a 2yo still for that long.


----------



## snubie

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I am so sorry about you mother.  Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## teresajoy

Ah pooie! I had my reply all typed out and when I tried to post it, this silly site decided to log me out! And, now I'm too tired to remember everything I wanted to say! 

Someday I will be able to stay logged in for more than 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## minnie2

kelly1218 said:


> Where can I find the pattern for this skirt? I think my 13yo will LOVE it!!!


 I think youcanmakethis has the pattern!  Glad you like it.



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


  Unfortunately I understand all too well how scary this is!  My dad was dx'd with brain cancer on 12/30.  Hang in there that one day at a time!  She can and will beat this!  
thank god my dad is doing amazing and his last radiation treatment is on 3/31!!!


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


 We love you Darla.


----------



## NiniMorris

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Oh Darla...how scary!   I will add you and your family to our prayer list immediately!  


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I'm so sorry Darla. I will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini



Well, I'm glad she is doing so well!!!! 

When Heather was almost 2, she broke her leg. The doctor told our Mom that he wouldn't have to put a cast on it if he could keep her off it until it heeled!! LOL! Needless to say, My Mom told him to put on the cast! 

By the time it was taken off, she had almost worn the bottom off it !


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> Well, I'm glad she is doing so well!!!!
> 
> When Heather was almost 2, she broke her leg. The doctor told our Mom that he wouldn't have to put a cast on it if he could keep her off it until it heeled!! LOL! Needless to say, My Mom told him to put on the cast!
> 
> By the time it was taken off, she had almost worn the bottom off it !



Unfortunately...if she keeps walking on it, it will not heal properly and she will need another surgery.  Last night her cast looked like it has been on for 12 weeks already! (and it has only been 10 days!) I can't imagine how it is doing any good... it is so banged up and falling apart!

I'm considering getting some rope to tie her in the wheelchair (since she has learned how to not only climb out of it but to undo the belts!)  

Of course, her reply is "its working now!" so I guess she figures why not walk....



Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Darla - will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## RMAMom

LisaZoe said:


> One more variation - an apron front. Here are the 3 variations all together (the smallest one I decided to do with fewer ruffles).


I can't wait to make this for my DGD!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEVER WILL I AGAIN TRY TO MAKE A PETTI!I will always be happy to buy from Teresa! It is SOOOOOO much easier!
> 
> NaeNae - so happy to hear surgery went well - Good Luck and happy thoughts for a wonderful recovery!



Can anyone point me in the direction of Teresa's pettis. Thanks.



*Toadstool* said:


> We went to the Disney Dreams Come True exhibit at the New Orleans Museum of Art last week. It was so awesome!! I wish we would have been allowed to take pictures inside. I guess Disney has control issues.. just like Bernina!
> I just wanted a picture of Hannah next to the big storybook display they had. Oh well.. I hope she is old enough that she will remember it. They had original drawings and sketches from all the princess movies... so many neat things. It took us about an hour to pass through, so that gives you an idea of how big it was. At the very end there were drawings from Rapunzel!!
> The Little Mermaid room was my favorite. I wish I could have had pictures to show you all. I think there is a book they are selling if anyone is really interested. I heard that New Orleans got this exhibit because of Princess and the Frog and also heard that it isn't going to be on display anywhere else. Is that really true?? Such a shame for no one else to get to see all of that stuff.
> Got our copy of Princess and the frog already too! Yippee!



I really hope this travels and especially to Philly!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I just have to brag.  I reached my first goal weight!  I am working out and trying hard to tone up for Disney.  After a winter of sitting around sewing, I need to work out.  I reached my first goal and now am trying to loose the last 4.5 lbs by our trip.
> 
> I still eat terrible and crave chocolate but work out regularly and mix it up each day.
> 
> I can do this, I will tone up and reach my goal weight!



Congratulations!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i just got some new Buzz & Woody fabric at the only Walmart near me that still has fabric - it is really cute and the characters are suprisingly very clear & crisp in the fabric. I can post a pic after I get it out of the car.


I would love to see a picture. Is this a cotton fabric. So far I have only been able to find flannel.



NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> Nini



That sounds like an impossible task but I am glad that she is feeling better!



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. Your both in my prayers.


----------



## RMAMom

I voted

I have another embroidery question? I have a new Brother PE 770 ans I purchased some Easter designs from our favorite digitizer. I downloaded it and then put it on a tumb drive. I plugged the thumb drive into my machine and .....nothing. So can anyone tell me what I am missing or doing wrong. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> I voted
> 
> I have another embroidery question? I have a new Brother PE 770 ans I purchased some Easter designs from our favorite digitizer. I downloaded it and then put it on a tumb drive. I plugged the thumb drive into my machine and .....nothing. So can anyone tell me what I am missing or doing wrong. Thanks for your help.



Make sure that when you put them in the thumb drive they are in the 'root' directory or the machine can't find them.  In other words, each design has to be put on the thumb drive individually.  so if you purchased 5 designs in 2 sizes, you would have to load 10 files on the thumb drive...not just the main folder.  I hope that makes sense...

Nini


----------



## kelly1218

minnie2 said:


> I think youcanmakethis has the pattern!  Glad you like it.
> 
> Unfortunately I understand all too well how scary this is!  My dad was dx'd with brain cancer on 12/30.  Hang in there that one day at a time!  She can and will beat this!
> thank god my dad is doing amazing and his last radiation treatment is on 3/31!!!



I found it!!! Thanks.

Congrats on your dad's last treatment. Cancer sucks.


----------



## lovesdumbo

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


I'm so sorry.  Prayers for your Mom and entire family!

My coworker's DH was diagnosed with lung cancer a few months ago.  They went to operate but realized they couldn't get it out once they cut him open.  He did chemo & radiation and is doing GREAT now!


----------



## eyor44

minnie2 said:


>



I love this skirt and the way the stripes curve.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini



12 weeks????  How is that possible????



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla




More hugs and prayers Darla


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



My prayers are with you. I have always felt the same way about this group.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Just an FYI for you. "plaid jumper" are BAD words to M. (She had to wear one in K and HATED it.) She now wants to "chat" with you




I think that was one of the first conversations I had with M...how much she hated her uniforms LOL!  Aisling is excited for the jumper.  It's much better than the "boys clothes" that she has to wear now.  And in fairness, elastic bottom sweatpants are for boys!


----------



## eyor44

babynala said:


>



Please, please tell me where you got this fabric...and please don't say two years ago I know a little girl who is in  with alligators, so much we had her birthday at the alligator farm last year. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Evangeline:


These are absolutely fabulous! I will be on the lookout for you, I think we will be there the same week. 



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Prayers for your mother and your family. 

Lisa
Love the new skirts. As always your fabric combinations are wonderful.


PS - I voted today!


----------



## princesskayla

birdie757 said:


> I just finished two outfits for the Big Give that are supposed to ship today.  I am so last minute on this one.  I hope I am still able to get an address before the post office closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any who has a brother embroidery machine ever have a problem with the bobbin getting stuck on the bobbin winder?  Mine is currently in that condition and I am having to wind bobbins on my regular machine.  I have no clue why it is stuck like this.



Very nice Big Give outfits!! They are going to love them. 



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> 
> Darla



My heart goes out to you and your family. Your mother will be in my prayers.

Nina - I am happy for your DGD! Good luck keeping her still. Babies don't understand how to be still!! That what makes them wonderful.


----------



## t-beri

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla!  I will be praying for your mother and your family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

princesskayla said:


> My St. Patrick's day outfits that I finished first thing this morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had a little bit of the shamrock fabric and I used extra fabric and bias tape from my stash. A last min idea.


Great job!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get ready for too many pics! I took pics of the girls in their Woody's Roundup dresses. and then some of Juliet (mini-me) in a flower girls dress that I wore in the 80's when I was like 7. I see potential to turn it into a Mary Poppins dress - it does have a orange like rust stain on the skirt near the hem - do you think it can come out with hand washing that area and the right cleaner?
> Here is Jocelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Juliet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet in the potential dress to be modified into Mary ---



I love them on- they look amazing- I asked, but really need to ask again- can I CASE the bullseye dress?  because, um, well, I was really needing to get the rodeo outfits done and it was the perfect way of putting what I was thinking of together and so, well, I made it.  But I don't want to post pics if it will bother you.  Please LMK if it's ok.  BTW, I think the white dress will be great for Mary.


NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini


at least she's not hurting, right?  I'm so, so sorry that all of you are having to go through this.


fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


you're not just a small part

ETA: well, shoot- I thought I had the th thing; I'll go back and try to fix it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

well, I'm waiting to find out if it's ok to post my rodeo pics, so I'll just post the St. Patricks day quick outfits for the kiddos:





Thanks to billwendy for the heads up on the design





that's Caitie's Riverdance pose LOL.  it doesn't show up well, but it's a round neck top and the contrast trim is a poly/silk dupoini w/ a nice shimmer to it. (and I took care of the stray thread before we left the house too- oops.)


----------



## jessica52877

Today is the ship date for Noah's Big Give. 

Please check in if you have not yet and let me know your item shipped. If for some reason you are unable to get your item shipped please let me know.  I know that I sometimes miss once it was shipped so if you don't see that next to your name if you'll let me know you shipped I would appreciate it. 

 Thanks for your help and everyone's support.

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68975/717212/1


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> If someone could grab some of this fabric for me I would be your best friend LOL. (Please Please Please) My Walmart got rid of fabric and I have a DD in LOVE with Buzz and Woody.



I got these at my local Wal Mart.  They come in prepackaged 2yds.  This is their answer to not having a fabric dept.  This store is a test market for it.  If you're interested in the buzz/woody fabric let me know and I'll see if they still have it.


----------



## jessica52877

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



More hugs and prayers. This really is a great group of friends! and so supportive. I wish my friends that lived near me understood what they were missing. 



teresajoy said:


> Ah pooie! I had my reply all typed out and when I tried to post it, this silly site decided to log me out! And, now I'm too tired to remember everything I wanted to say!
> 
> Someday I will be able to stay logged in for more than 10 minutes at a time.



That happens all the time to me but my message posts when I sign back in! Otherwise I would be really irritated often!



mom2rtk said:


> I'm so sorry Darla. I will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh my, I am glad she is feeling better but she doesn't sound like the type of kid who will sit in front of the TV and rest.  You will deserve a vacation after all this.



eyor44 said:


> Please, please tell me where you got this fabric...and please don't say two years ago I know a little girl who is in  with alligators, so much we had her birthday at the alligator farm last year.
> 
> 
> These are absolutely fabulous! I will be on the lookout for you, I think we will be there the same week.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for your mother and your family.
> 
> Lisa
> Love the new skirts. As always your fabric combinations are wonderful.
> 
> 
> PS - I voted today!


I got that fabric at JoAnn's, they also had a coordinating fabric that was just the orange fish on the blue background.  Your daughter must be a big alligator fan if she wanted her party at the alligator farm.  How fun.

Darla - I will be praying for your mom.


----------



## NaeNae

RMAMom said:


> I would love to see a picture. Is this a cotton fabric. So far I have only been able to find flannel..



Please see my prior post with the pictures.  It is cotton material.  If you're interested let me know.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately...if she keeps walking on it, it will not heal properly and she will need another surgery.  Last night her cast looked like it has been on for 12 weeks already! (and it has only been 10 days!) I can't imagine how it is doing any good... it is so banged up and falling apart!
> 
> I'm considering getting some rope to tie her in the wheelchair (since she has learned how to not only climb out of it but to undo the belts!)
> 
> Of course, her reply is "its working now!" so I guess she figures why not walk....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I hope you can keep her down! 

[



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think that was one of the first conversations I had with M...how much she hated her uniforms LOL!  Aisling is excited for the jumper.  It's much better than the "boys clothes" that she has to wear now.  And in fairness, elastic bottom sweatpants are for boys!



I agree, those are for boys! At least she looks pretty in it! 



jessica52877 said:


> More hugs and prayers. This really is a great group of friends! and so supportive. I wish my friends that lived near me understood what they were missing.
> 
> 
> 
> That happens all the time to me but my message posts when I sign back in! Otherwise I would be really irritated often!



It's funny that when we first "meet" one another, it's like we have known each other forever!!! When I first met you, I had to remind myself that I had never really met you before!!! I felt like we were old friends!!  I hope we can go again the same time some time! I liked chatting with you at the pool every night! 

I thought mine would post when I signed back in, but it seemed to just get "stuck"!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> It's funny that when we first "meet" one another, it's like we have known each other forever!!! When I first met you, I had to remind myself that I had never really met you before!!! I felt like we were old friends!!  I hope we can go again the same time some time! I liked chatting with you at the pool every night!



I had the same experience.  I think I hugged everyone too!  So basically, I was walking up to complete strangers hugging them but really it felt like hugging a long lost friend!


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> I got these at my local Wal Mart.  They come in prepackaged 2yds.  This is their answer to not having a fabric dept.  This store is a test market for it.  If you're interested in the buzz/woody fabric let me know and I'll see if they still have it.



I wish I could find a walmart with fabric like this! There are 10 walmarts within 60 miles easily!! Why have I not seen any yet!



teresajoy said:


> It's funny that when we first "meet" one another, it's like we have known each other forever!!! When I first met you, I had to remind myself that I had never really met you before!!! I felt like we were old friends!!  I hope we can go again the same time some time! I liked chatting with you at the pool every night!
> 
> I thought mine would post when I signed back in, but it seemed to just get "stuck"!



I agree! I never even once thought about how we hadn't known each other for years and that was our first meeting! That was one of my favorites parts of that trip. I also really enjoyed going to the Boardwalk with Steph and Downtown Disney! Thanks for inviting me. We will have to do it again. Up for Disneyland in October???


----------



## teresajoy

BIG GIVE SHIP DATES FOR YINYANGGIRLS AND BILLWENDY
TODAY AND TOMORROW!

If you have signed up for these gives, please make sure your packages go out tomorrow if you haven't sent them already. 

If you have shipped, make sure you are marked as "shipped" on the list. 

Thanks everyone!!! These were two extremely succesful Gives!!! I know the families are going to be overjoyed!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> BIG GIVE SHIP DATES FOR YINYANGGIRLS AND BILLWENDY
> TODAY AND TOMORROW!
> 
> If you have signed up for these gives, please make sure your packages go out tomorrow if you haven't sent them already.
> 
> If you have shipped, make sure you are marked as "shipped" on the list.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! These were two extremely succesful Gives!!! I know the families are going to be overjoyed!!!!



I wasn't marked as shipped for YinYanggirls.  Sorry I didn't check until just now.  They did get the shirts because they posted pics.


----------



## glorib

Hoping my login issues are still fixed!

So everyone who is eligible probably knows this already, but I'm going to share because I had no idea. . . 

Teachers get 15% off at JoAnn's.  All you need is either your badge or a current paystub.  I am not a teacher, but I did still get the discount - I just showed my paystub which of course has the school district name on it and it worked for me!  Now, before anyone gets on to me about using a discount meant for teachers - let me say that I have bought fabric with the intention of making lightweight blankets for my health rooms and I also do "bulletin boards" on the doors to my health rooms.

Anyway, thought I should share just in case someone could use the discount. . .


----------



## NiniMorris

You can also get the discount if you home school!


It is my daughters favorite place to do her school shopping!


Which reminds me...she is definitely showing signs of wanting to design.  Does anyone know of some good design classes for a 9 year old?  I home school her brother full time (year round) and home school her part time (mainly during the summer)  I am looking for some fun stuff for her to do during school time this summer.  I am crafty but not very artistic or design savy.  All of the curriculum I cam find is geared more towards older kids...


Nini


----------



## billwendy

Nini - whew, sounds like an interesting 12 weeks ahead!! QUestion for you - 
1 - can you remount the seatbelt so it fastens in the back? Is it a pediatric wheelchair that she could learn to push?
2 - do you happen to have hardwood or tile floors? When my nephew Andrew broke his femur many moons ago, He was in a hip spika cast. What we did was to strap him on his tummy on a scooterboard ( a board with 4 castors on it) and he would paddle himself around the house.
Praying she heals well and no more surgery!!!!!!

Love seeing the pictures of Nikki - she is just so pretty!! Glad she still loves her customs!!! Evangeline, Juliet and Jocelyn are as adorable as ever too!!

Nicole - your Sham ROCK looks AWESOME!! HE is quite the handsome guy!!! Love your DD's round neck too - Im getting ready to make some for Ali's Big GIve - Minnie style!

I have GOT to get on the ball and make some easter things for Eliz and Hannah!! What to make for Tim this year????????

Made time to Vote!!

Getting very close to our trip!!! Billy and I have decided to drive. MAW is taking too long in telling Daniel's familiy their flight info and now the darn prices have skyrocketed!!!  We have done the drive before - not too bad - its the drive back home that STINKS 

I toy with the idea of making a petti for Hannah - she would LOVE something like that! I just cant spend the money to get a real one for her. I did get some nylon chiffon really cheap when a walmart was closing - but its still in the bag!!!! If anyone has outgrown one let me know!!! Hannah is a 3/4 (and eliz is an 8)!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ireland_nicole said:


> well, I'm waiting to find out if it's ok to post my rodeo pics, so I'll just post the St. Patricks day quick outfits for the kiddos:
> Thanks to billwendy for the heads up on the design
> 
> that's Caitie's Riverdance pose LOL.  it doesn't show up well, but it's a round neck top and the contrast trim is a poly/silk dupoini w/ a nice shimmer to it. (and I took care of the stray thread before we left the house too- oops.)



CASE away! I want to see it!!!!!!!! I haven't seen anything of mine case'd yet! i think!?!


----------



## McDuck

*Toadstool* said:


> We went to the Disney Dreams Come True exhibit at the New Orleans Museum of Art last week. It was so awesome!! I wish we would have been allowed to take pictures inside. I guess Disney has control issues.. just like Bernina!
> I just wanted a picture of Hannah next to the big storybook display they had. Oh well.. I hope she is old enough that she will remember it. They had original drawings and sketches from all the princess movies... so many neat things. It took us about an hour to pass through, so that gives you an idea of how big it was. At the very end there were drawings from Rapunzel!!
> The Little Mermaid room was my favorite. I wish I could have had pictures to show you all. I think there is a book they are selling if anyone is really interested. I heard that New Orleans got this exhibit because of Princess and the Frog and also heard that it isn't going to be on display anywhere else. Is that really true?? Such a shame for no one else to get to see all of that stuff.
> Got our copy of Princess and the frog already too! Yippee!



It is going to Australia I know--a friend of mine is excited to see it, but what I read in the brochure at NOMA was that New Orleans was the only US stop (maybe even North American stop).  It is a shame.  I'm glad Bill and I were able to get out and see it.  It was truly amazing.  Did you listen to the audio tour?  I didn't realize til the end that it was John Goodman.  We picked up a copy of the book, and a fair amount of the artwork is in the book.  Love your pic from outside!   

Okay, going back to catching up.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

The Buzz & Woody I got from Walmart is off a bolt not pre-packaged! I bought 1.5 yrds.  Here it is:




it is $4.44/yd.


----------



## sahm1000

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla




Still praying Darla.  Isn't that the best part of this group?  I unfortunately haven't been able to meet anyone in "real life" but I am sure it will seem like we are old friends!  I swear I spend more time here with everyone than I do with neighbors.



teresajoy said:


> Well, I'm glad she is doing so well!!!!
> 
> When Heather was almost 2, she broke her leg. The doctor told our Mom that he wouldn't have to put a cast on it if he could keep her off it until it heeled!! LOL! Needless to say, My Mom told him to put on the cast!
> 
> By the time it was taken off, she had almost worn the bottom off it !



Have these doctors never met a child before?  I cannot imagine trying to keep a little one off their feet!  



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately...if she keeps walking on it, it will not heal properly and she will need another surgery.  Last night her cast looked like it has been on for 12 weeks already! (and it has only been 10 days!) I can't imagine how it is doing any good... it is so banged up and falling apart!
> 
> I'm considering getting some rope to tie her in the wheelchair (since she has learned how to not only climb out of it but to undo the belts!)
> 
> Of course, her reply is "its working now!" so I guess she figures why not walk....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Poor baby!  I cannot imagine how hard it is to keep them from walking.  Have you tried Benadryl ? Just kidding!


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Hello!  Can I join you guys??  I've been lurking for quite some time and LOVE everything that's been posted lately!  I'm a fairly new sewer (in fact, I was inspired to learn by you all for our trip to Disney World last December...).  I have twin girls (2 1/2) and a boy (4) who LOVE when I sew customs for them...  I recently purchased an embroidery machine (Brother PE-770) and AM loving it!

My most recent project was an Emma top (man, is that pattern confusing or what???  Or maybe it's just me???).  Prior to that, I did a pettiskirt, and let me add to everyone else's sentiments -- never again!  LOL  I have enough chiffon to make another one (kinda have to with twins... LOL) but I think I might "cheat" and buy one instead...  can someone PM me with info for Teresa???? 

We're looking forward to our upcoming trip in May and I'm so excited to be sewing halter dresses and other "summery" outfits.  I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow (or tonight if I can find some pictures... unfortunately, DH just wiped my laptop and all of our files are on our backup drive...)

Oh - and can anyone point me in the direction to the Disboutiquer group on facebook?  Thanks!


----------



## McDuck

All caught up, finally!  Y'all were busy in the day and a half I was gone.  LOL

Love all the outfits and praying for all the needs mentioned.  Glad the little ones' surgeries went well and praying for recoveries.  Can't wait for next week when this yard sale is behind me and I can SEW!


----------



## NaeNae

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello!  Can I join you guys??  I've been lurking for quite some time and LOVE everything that's been posted lately!  I'm a fairly new sewer (in fact, I was inspired to learn by you all for our trip to Disney World last December...).  I have twin girls (2 1/2) and a boy (4) who LOVE when I sew customs for them...  I recently purchased an embroidery machine (Brother PE-770) and AM loving it!
> 
> My most recent project was an Emma top (man, is that pattern confusing or what???  Or maybe it's just me???).  Prior to that, I did a pettiskirt, and let me add to everyone else's sentiments -- never again!  LOL  I have enough chiffon to make another one (kinda have to with twins... LOL) but I think I might "cheat" and buy one instead...  can someone PM me with info for Teresa????
> 
> We're looking forward to our upcoming trip in May and I'm so excited to be sewing halter dresses and other "summery" outfits.  I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow (or tonight if I can find some pictures... unfortunately, DH just wiped my laptop and all of our files are on our backup drive...)
> 
> Oh - and can anyone point me in the direction to the Disboutiquer group on facebook?  Thanks!



Just type in disoutiquers in the search window.  Our group should pop up.


----------



## dogodisney

teresajoy said:


> BIG GIVE SHIP DATES FOR YINYANGGIRLS AND BILLWENDY
> TODAY AND TOMORROW!
> 
> If you have signed up for these gives, please make sure your packages go out tomorrow if you haven't sent them already.
> 
> If you have shipped, make sure you are marked as "shipped" on the list.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! These were two extremely succesful Gives!!! I know the families are going to be overjoyed!!!!



I've already asked on the Big Give board but I'll post here too....I need the address. Also how do you all usually present the items?

thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:

Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)





you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:





and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better





Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...





i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Very cute! I love the "street" pose! It is exciting to be case'd. I am blushing.

off to make a dolly nightgown for PJ day at preschool tomorrow and maybe an appliqued scrub top - can't decide what to do though.......


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> I toy with the idea of making a petti for Hannah - she would LOVE something like that! I just cant spend the money to get a real one for her. I did get some nylon chiffon really cheap when a walmart was closing - but its still in the bag!!!! If anyone has outgrown one let me know!!! Hannah is a 3/4 (and eliz is an 8)!!!



Wendy - do you have a Marshalls store near you?  They have lots of pettis right now at ours.  They aren't super full or anything but they are only $7.99.
Great for play and the effect under a skirt,  but probably wouldn't hold a skirt out too far.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...



Nicole - love the Toy Story outfits.  They look sooo cute.  Too bad they didn't get to wear them to the rodeo.  And I like the raggy bows too.  I need to learn to make those.  My DGDs would love them.

Don't you love the "Cathy" top/dress?  I have made a couple now for Big Gives....so easy and soooooo cute when finished.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> off to make a dolly nightgown for PJ day at preschool tomorrow and maybe an appliqued scrub top - can't decide what to do though.......



You do know it is after 11:00 p.m. your time, right????  Yipes....and you are just going to start something?  Mine would turn out upside down and backwards if I tried that.


----------



## Granna4679

I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!  
I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.

This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.  







This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL







And a closer look at the applique...





Thanks for letting me share these.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Wow- these are fabulous!  I refuse to thumbnail them, they are too beautiful to be downsized


----------



## DisneyKings

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



WOW!!!!  These are great!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Granna4679 said:


> You do know it is after 11:00 p.m. your time, right????  Yipes....and you are just going to start something?  Mine would turn out upside down and backwards if I tried that.



I work Night shift 7p-7a - dolly will only take me a little bit - but I already decided not to do the scrub top tonight.


----------



## LisaZoe

woodkins said:


> Don't feel bad Lisa, Gianna is the same as Zoe. She will barely tolerate wearing my customs in WDW. The other day she told me..."Mom, you know you don't have to wear custom clothes in Disney World, other people wear normal things" to which I replied...." you know what you call them...losers!"  Not my proudest Mommy moment, but a boutique mommy can only take so much!



Who wants to be normal?  I've always enjoyed being weird.



NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 went to the surgeon today for a 10 day check of the foot.  Now, you have to know that she is a VERY active little girl.  As soon as the pain went away, she was off and crawling.  Yes, the cast is all the way to her hip, but she figured out a way to slide around on the floor to get where she wanted to go.
> 
> Then, a day or so ago, she figured out how to WALK with the cast.  Enough of her hip is free that it didn't take her long to figure it out!  She is now running and jumping with the cast!
> 
> Let's just say tht the surgeon isn't all that excited about that idea!  In fact, we have been given strict orders to NOT let her walk, or crawl, or do anything except SIT!!  This is not going to be fun.  Twelve more weeks of this....I am going to REALLY need a vacation after this!



Oh my gosh, does he seriously think you can keep a child from walking or crawling without restraints? 



fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



 One thing that occurs to me is your local friends may want to talk to you in person or at least on the phone rather than online. We're all used to expressing things through posts, PMs and email since we don't see each other face to face but I think people who talk on the phone or get together may think an email is impersonal.



ireland_nicole said:


> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better



The outfits are so cute but your son's 'street' pose cracked me up!



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.



That came out so cute! I love the fabrics you used. They are so perfect for spring.


----------



## teresajoy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I wasn't marked as shipped for YinYanggirls.  Sorry I didn't check until just now.  They did get the shirts because they posted pics.



Thanks for pointing that out Kristine! I got you marked as shipped now! 



sahm1000 said:


> Have these doctors never met a child



Heather was a "busy" child!  She looked so cute in her cast! 



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello!  Can I join you guys??  I've been lurking for quite some time and LOVE everything that's been posted lately!  I'm a fairly new sewer (in fact, I was inspired to learn by you all for our trip to Disney World last December...).  I have twin girls (2 1/2) and a boy (4) who LOVE when I sew customs for them...  I recently purchased an embroidery machine (Brother PE-770) and AM loving it!
> 
> My most recent project was an Emma top (man, is that pattern confusing or what???  Or maybe it's just me???).  Prior to that, I did a pettiskirt, and let me add to everyone else's sentiments -- never again!  LOL  I have enough chiffon to make another one (kinda have to with twins... LOL) but I think I might "cheat" and buy one instead...  can someone PM me with info for Teresa????
> 
> We're looking forward to our upcoming trip in May and I'm so excited to be sewing halter dresses and other "summery" outfits.  I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow (or tonight if I can find some pictures... unfortunately, DH just wiped my laptop and all of our files are on our backup drive...)
> 
> Oh - and can anyone point me in the direction to the Disboutiquer group on facebook?  Thanks!



HI!!!  It looks like we will be at Disney the same time!!! If you see me, please shout!!! I love meeting Disers! 

Lydia wore her pettiskirt to pick up Arminda at school and Corey from work today. She was the HIT of the middle school!!! All the girls kept coming up to her telling her how cute she was! I had to agree! She was pretty adorable! 



dogodisney said:


> I've already asked on the Big Give board but I'll post here too....I need the address. Also how do you all usually present the items?
> 
> thanks!


I just sent it. 
You can present them however you like. I'm always running behind, so I usually just stick them in the envelope and mail them! 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...



I love the Jessie and Bullseye outfits!!!! 

And, your daughter's Cathy and Lydia's Cathy are both made out of Casey Scroll! Lydia's is pink (like in Anita's Vida in the next post). I'm so sad they discontinued that. But, the Nancy from the So St.Croix line has a similar look. 

Anyway, I love your Cathy!! 



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.



WOW!!!! Those are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## dogodisney

Granna...the vidas are so pretty. I love the fabric. 

Ireland Nicole......the outfits are so cute!


Teresa.... thank you!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> It looks like we will be at Disney the same time!!! If you see me, please shout!!! I love meeting Disers!


I'll be there when you're there.  Can I meet you? Even if I don't sew anything new for this trip?  I might try to make DS & I Flower Fest Mickey & Minnie T's.  And DS really wants a Carousel of Progress T but that scares me.  I have to figure something out for that.


----------



## minnie2

eyor44 said:


> I love this skirt and the way the stripes curve.


Thanks!



jessica52877 said:


> I wish I could find a walmart with fabric like this! There are 10 walmarts within 60 miles easily!! Why have I not seen any yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I never even once thought about how we hadn't known each other for years and that was our first meeting! That was one of my favorites parts of that trip. I also really enjoyed going to the Boardwalk with Steph and Downtown Disney! Thanks for inviting me. We will have to do it again. Up for Disneyland in October???


Jessica,  my Girlfriend in Lawrenceville said the Logonville WalMart still has fabric.  I think she was just there last week.  I used to go to the one in Snellville it had a great fabric department.  

LOVE all the new stuff!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...



I love all of your outfits!  The Toy Story ones are nothing but precious!  Did you do the appliques or did you do them in the hoop?  If you did them in the hoop, would you mind sharing where you purchased them?  My sons are big Woody and Bullseye fans, and they going nuts about your son's outfit.

Dawn


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Wow!  Those are absolutely fabulous!  Your granddaughters are two very lucky girls to have such a talented grandmother.  Please post pictures of them on Easter because the only way those dresses could look any better would be by being worn by those two precious little girls


----------



## NiniMorris

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jessica,  my Girlfriend in Lawrenceville said the Logonville WalMart still has fabric.  I think she was just there last week.  I used to go to the one in Snellville it had a great fabric department.
> 
> LOVE all the new stuff!



Yup...Snellville, Loganville, and Monroe all still have fabric...at least as of the last time I went in there.  I stopped going into Snellville because there is always a parking problem!  I do all my fabric shopping the first of the month...and everytime I go to Walmart, I ALWAYS check out the fabric.  Mainly just to make sure it is still there!  LOL!

Nini


----------



## minnie2

NiniMorris said:


> Yup...Snellville, Loganville, and Monroe all still have fabric...at least as of the last time I went in there.  I stopped going into Snellville because there is always a parking problem!  I do all my fabric shopping the first of the month...and everytime I go to Walmart, I ALWAYS check out the fabric.  Mainly just to make sure it is still there!  LOL!
> 
> Nini



Snellville on Scenic HWY doesn't anymore at least as of last June when I was there.  Did they bring it back?  Or does the one on Sugerloaf have it now?  
I remember when that walmart opened!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Wow so beautiful!  Love the spring  colors


----------



## NiniMorris

minnie2 said:


> Snellville on Scenic HWY doesn't anymore at least as of last June when I was there.  Did they bring it back?  Or does the one on Sugerloaf have it now?
> I remember when that walmart opened!



I know I've been in Scenic Hwy since June...our trip was in September, and I bought some Winnie the Pooh fabric from there for the trip.    Now I'll have to double check.  We are heading out that way later this morning for therapy, so if my GD2 cooperates we might take a side trip there to make sure.  I know our district manager assured us we would not be loosing our fabrics for at least 12 months...(but I'm beginning to think district managers are like the government....you NEVER know when they are going to be over ruled!)

Nini


----------



## littlepeppers

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Love them, love them, love them.  The colors are great. What size are they?  I'm scared that my applique will look too big.

I have to get cutting om my vida.  I have everything lined up, but DS has school today & tomorrow.  Maybe I will have some time Saturday.  

HMMMMMMMMMM...DS does just have test today.....wonder if I could sneak a few snips & stitches in w/ school.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



  I'm so sorry your having to go through this.  I hope treatments work for her & you have many more years together.  I'll be praying for you. 



Nini- I can't imagine keeping a 2 yo that still.  Good luck.


----------



## livndisney

Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow- these are fabulous!  I refuse to thumbnail them, they are too beautiful to be downsized





DisneyKings said:


> WOW!!!!  These are great!





LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! I love the fabrics you used. They are so perfect for spring.





teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! Those are just beautiful!!!!





dogodisney said:


> Granna...the vidas are so pretty. I love the fabric.





Mom2SamandJames said:


> Wow!  Those are absolutely fabulous!  Your granddaughters are two very lucky girls to have such a talented grandmother.  Please post pictures of them on Easter because the only way those dresses could look any better would be by being worn by those two precious little girls





mgmsmommy said:


> Wow so beautiful!  Love the spring  colors





littlepeppers said:


> Love them, love them, love them.  The colors are great. What size are they?  I'm scared that my applique will look too big.
> 
> I have to get cutting om my vida.  I have everything lined up, but DS has school today & tomorrow.  Maybe I will have some time Saturday.



Thanks EVERYONE!!  I reaaaaallly appreciate all of the comments and compliments!!  They were fun to make but wow....I think I will make something without ruffles on my next project.  I have made 6 outfits in a row with LOTS of ruffles.  

littlepeppers...they are size 3 and 5.  I am worried that the 3 will be a tad bit too long.  I did the applique first and then couldn't really cut it down anymore, but oh well, she will be able to wear it for awhile!!  



livndisney said:


> Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.



Still praying for them!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Ah pooie! I had my reply all typed out and when I tried to post it, this silly site decided to log me out! And, now I'm too tired to remember everything I wanted to say!
> 
> Someday I will be able to stay logged in for more than 10 minutes at a time.



I've been having trouble too, except  it boots me out of the website telling me the link is broken!  In fact Heather PM'd me a few days and everyone time I try to reply back to her, it kicks me out!  Sorry Heather!



NiniMorris said:


> You can also get the discount if you home school!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I homeschool!  How do you get the discount?  Do they make you have some kind of paper or something to prove it?  Does that include a discount on fabric too?  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Very cute! I love the "street" pose! It is exciting to be case'd. I am blushing.
> 
> off to make a dolly nightgown for PJ day at preschool tomorrow and maybe an appliqued scrub top - can't decide what to do though.......



I wanted to see if I could case those too!  I love them!  Your girls are adorable!



Granna4679 said:


> .
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



These are beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

We have to make our ADR's soon.  I have even thought about it yet.  We usually do a bunch of the same character meals, but would like to do something new and fun.  We have never done Hoop De Doo.  What can you tell me about it?  Is it worth it?  Is it 1 or 2 TS credits?  Any other recommendations of fun places to eat?  I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 5.


----------



## soccermomof3

Where can I find the black mickey head to applique?

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I homeschool!  How do you get the discount?  Do they make you have some kind of paper or something to prove it?  Does that include a discount on fabric too?



In Georgia all I needed was a copy of my letter of intent.  I have been doing it for 3 years now, so I can't remember exactly how I did it to start, but I just have to go in to get it renewed.  If I am not mistaken, there was a form to fill out online.  I remember I had to wait a few days for the approval to come through.  But I really think I read somewhere that you could sign up at the store.

And YES, the discount is on everything.  I had a discussion with the store manager about if I was cheating or not...she said it is their way to show appreciation to those who teach, not just for school supplies. 

My kids are regulars there.  We go in at least once a week.  They all know my kids and ask them what we are studying...(we are working really hard on social skills for DS, and he actually talks back to them now.)

(and no...I can NOT answer a question short!  only LONG!)

Nini


----------



## livndisney

As requested here is my "Herbie" set


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> In Georgia all I needed was a copy of my letter of intent.  I have been doing it for 3 years now, so I can't remember exactly how I did it to start, but I just have to go in to get it renewed.  If I am not mistaken, there was a form to fill out online.  I remember I had to wait a few days for the approval to come through.  But I really think I read somewhere that you could sign up at the store.
> 
> And YES, the discount is on everything.  I had a discussion with the store manager about if I was cheating or not...she said it is their way to show appreciation to those who teach, not just for school supplies.
> 
> My kids are regulars there.  We go in at least once a week.  They all know my kids and ask them what we are studying...(we are working really hard on social skills for DS, and he actually talks back to them now.)
> 
> (and no...I can NOT answer a question short!  only LONG!)
> 
> Nini



For Homeschoolers there is no such thing as a short answer LOL

You can sign up for the Discount right in Joanns. What they require varies by your state laws.


----------



## princesskayla

ireland_nicole said:


> well, I'm waiting to find out if it's ok to post my rodeo pics, so I'll just post the St. Patricks day quick outfits for the kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to billwendy for the heads up on the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job. I also love the Kathy dress. That is my next pattern to buy. Love that print.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Those are beyond wonderful. How much fabric did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...Snellville, Loganville, and Monroe all still have fabric...at least as of the last time I went in there.  I stopped going into Snellville because there is always a parking problem!  I do all my fabric shopping the first of the month...and everytime I go to Walmart, I ALWAYS check out the fabric.  Mainly just to make sure it is still there!  LOL!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Cumming and luckly my Wal-mart, 5 mins away, still has its fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to make our ADR's soon.  I have even thought about it yet.  We usually do a bunch of the same character meals, but would like to do something new and fun.  We have never done Hoop De Doo.  What can you tell me about it?  Is it worth it?  Is it 1 or 2 TS credits?  Any other recommendations of fun places to eat?  I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Hoop De Doo - but I really liked Micky's Backyard BBQ. It was so fun for my kids to dance around with Mickey and the gang and they had food that everyone in my family would eat. I loved it!! Also the kids weren't just sitting around for 2 hours.
Click to expand...


----------



## babynala

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...


The Toy Story outfits are great.  I love the Bullseye on the shorts.  Your Cathy dress is very nice too. 



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.


These are so cute and the appliques are amazing.  What great work.  I'm sure your DGDs will be so cute in them.



teresajoy said:


> Lydia wore her pettiskirt to pick up Arminda at school and Corey from work today. She was the HIT of the middle school!!! All the girls kept coming up to her telling her how cute she was! I had to agree! She was pretty adorable!
> 
> QUOTE]
> How fun, I bet all the girls want one .
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> As requested here is my "Herbie" set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea for a Herbie outfit.  It looks so cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> Hoping my login issues are still fixed!
> 
> So everyone who is eligible probably knows this already, but I'm going to share because I had no idea. . .
> 
> Teachers get 15% off at JoAnn's.  All you need is either your badge or a current paystub.  I am not a teacher, but I did still get the discount - I just showed my paystub which of course has the school district name on it and it worked for me!  Now, before anyone gets on to me about using a discount meant for teachers - let me say that I have bought fabric with the intention of making lightweight blankets for my health rooms and I also do "bulletin boards" on the doors to my health rooms.
> 
> Anyway, thought I should share just in case someone could use the discount. . .





NiniMorris said:


> You can also get the discount if you home school!
> 
> 
> It is my daughters favorite place to do her school shopping!
> 
> 
> Which reminds me...she is definitely showing signs of wanting to design.  Does anyone know of some good design classes for a 9 year old?  I home school her brother full time (year round) and home school her part time (mainly during the summer)  I am looking for some fun stuff for her to do during school time this summer.  I am crafty but not very artistic or design savy.  All of the curriculum I cam find is geared more towards older kids...
> 
> 
> Nini


The manager at our store is kinda grouchy and when I lost my passport holder and all things inside including my discount card she made me get both ID and paycheck stub.  DH works for the school system so I had to go get him, then she gave him a hard time because he is IT not home ec.  But in the end we got our discount card.  Hancocks also has a discount card for teachers but only on regular priced things.


----------



## livndisney

MinnieVanMom said:


> The manager at our store is kinda grouchy and when I lost my passport holder and all things inside including my discount card she made me get both ID and paycheck stub.  DH works for the school system so I had to go get him, then she gave him a hard time because he is IT not home ec.  But in the end we got our discount card.  Hancocks also has a discount card for teachers but only on regular priced things.



At my store it is only for Teachers/Homeschoolers.

Here is the link from the Website:
http://www.joann.com/joann/common/c...8ABC3C09E3F6088BD.a5p2?catName=teacherRewards


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello!  Can I join you guys??  I've been lurking for quite some time and LOVE everything that's been posted lately!  I'm a fairly new sewer (in fact, I was inspired to learn by you all for our trip to Disney World last December...).  I have twin girls (2 1/2) and a boy (4) who LOVE when I sew customs for them...  I recently purchased an embroidery machine (Brother PE-770) and AM loving it!
> 
> Oh - and can anyone point me in the direction to the Disboutiquer group on facebook?  Thanks!


I just wanted to say Welcome to the group, there are so many wonderfully talent women and Tom here.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...


Nicole that is all just for CUTE!  Super job and I love the fabric and designs.


Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.


That is just amazing, you must have patience beyond.  It is beautiful!


----------



## snubie

livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set



That is adorable and oh so clever....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set


That is really a very cute take on Herbie.  Great design and execution.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


Darla,
I sure do pray for peace for your mom and your family, cancer is such a terrible disease!  I am happy for you to get support from the group of virtual friends.


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.



Prayers for Mya and her family.


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> I'll be there when you're there.  Can I meet you? Even if I don't sew anything new for this trip?  I might try to make DS & I Flower Fest Mickey & Minnie T's.  And DS really wants a Carousel of Progress T but that scares me.  I have to figure something out for that.


I would love to meet up. I don't think we are doing many parks this trip. But, maybe we could meet at DTD?  Could you PM me your cell number again? 



livndisney said:


> Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.



I got their update this morning. I'm praying. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I homeschool!  How do you get the discount?  Do they make you have some kind of paper or something to prove it?  Does that include a discount on fabric too?



I applied a few weeks ago online, and then got a little card in the mail the other week (but I need to figure out what I did with it, I can't find it!). With the card was a letter that said I'd need to bring in some sort of proof that I homeschool. I have an HSLDA card, so I was going to bring that in. I saw another site that gave out a number to use when applying for the Joann's card ,but then I'm not sure how they would handle that when you went to activate it in the store. 




soccermomof3 said:


> Where can I find the black mickey head to applique?
> 
> Thanks!



It's in the group photobucket account. I think under graphics?


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...



So cute!!!  You reminded me I need to get working on an outfit for Western Day at Lily's preschool!



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



those are gorgeous!  I have been intending to make something Bambi for years now!



livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set



That is really cool!  Such a great idea. Herbie always reminds me of my childhood. 



princesskayla said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm waiting to find out if it's ok to post my rodeo pics, so I'll just post the St. Patricks day quick outfits for the kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to billwendy for the heads up on the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job. I also love the Kathy dress. That is my next pattern to buy. Love that print.
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Those are beyond wonderful. How much fabric did you purchase?
> 
> 
> I live in Cumming and luckly my Wal-mart, 5 mins away, still has its fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Hoop De Doo - but I really liked Micky's Backyard BBQ. It was so fun for my kids to dance around with Mickey and the gang and they had food that everyone in my family would eat. I loved it!! Also the kids weren't just sitting around for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are beautiful!  Great job!





babynala said:


> These are so cute and the appliques are amazing.  What great work.  I'm sure your DGDs will be so cute in them.





MinnieVanMom said:


> That is just amazing, you must have patience beyond.  It is beautiful!



Thank you all so much.  For whoever asked....(lost the quote)...I bought one yard of each of the 6 prints.  I bought an extra yard of the white on white to make portrait peasants to go underneath (still to be done).  I had only tiny scraps of each one left.  You can't see it but the back middle piece is the paisly print (like the top ruffle) so thats where that one went.


----------



## MermaidTales

NaeNae said:


> I got these at my local Wal Mart.  They come in prepackaged 2yds.  This is their answer to not having a fabric dept.  This store is a test market for it.  If you're interested in the buzz/woody fabric let me know and I'll see if they still have it.



Adorable prints you got! I saw prepackaged fabrics at our local wally but it wasn't Disney stuff.  I think I remember them talking about selling prepackaged fabric about a year or two ago.... so it looks like that's what's happening. Is the price about the same then per yard when it comes prepackaged? Just wondering.


----------



## BBGirl

I voted today how bout you. VOTE HERE


----------



## busy mommy

We just got back home yesterday.  I wish I had time to look at what everyone has posted since I've been gone.  Maybe I will find time soon to catch up.  I 
have a quick question.  I am getting ready to cut out some Big Give outfits and want to make sure I am making the correct sizes.  I am always afraid when I make clothes for others that they won't fit.  I am going to make some portrait peasants to match some flouncy skirts.  Chest measurements on the girls are 22" and 23".  But I am afraid if I make the size 3 or 4, the shirts will be too short.  Would it be ok to make the size 5 and put a shorter length of elastic in the neck?  Or should I make the size 4 and lengthen it?    I hope I haven't confused everyone as much as I've just confused myself
Also, the brother wears a shirt size 8/10, but his chest measurement is 24 1/2, so do you think the size 7/8 bowling shirt or should I size the pattern up a little?

Thanks for any suggestions.  I will figure out sizes on day, I hope.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set


I love this outfit! 



livndisney said:


> For Homeschoolers there is no such thing as a short answer LOL
> 
> You can sign up for the Discount right in Joanns. What they require varies by your state laws.



In Michigan, you don't have to give the state "proof" that your homeschooling, but Joann's asks for it!  



princesskayla said:


> I like Hoop De Doo - but I really liked Micky's Backyard BBQ. It was so fun for my kids to dance around with Mickey and the gang and they had food that everyone in my family would eat. I loved it!! Also the kids weren't just sitting around for 2 hours.



They let us for the last 15 -20 minutes of Mickey's Backyard BBQ in October, and the girls LOVED it! (although there was an awful lot of beer sitting around on the picnic talbes!)


babynala said:


> How fun, I bet all the girls want one .


I should have had her handing out business cards!!!


----------



## waltfans5

livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set


 Adorable!  So unique!


----------



## MermaidTales

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Wow, beautiful! And the colors with the applique are just gorgeous!!!! Great job!


----------



## aimeeg

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



Simply Stunning!!!! 

I really love the colors you picked and the applique is beautiful!!!! You really did a fantastic job!


----------



## soccermomof3

teresajoy said:


> I would love to meet up. I don't think we are doing many parks this trip. But, maybe we could meet at DTD?  Could you PM me your cell number again?
> 
> 
> 
> I got their update this morning. I'm praying.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a few weeks ago online, and then got a little card in the mail the other week (but I need to figure out what I did with it, I can't find it!). With the card was a letter that said I'd need to bring in some sort of proof that I homeschool. I have an HSLDA card, so I was going to bring that in. I saw another site that gave out a number to use when applying for the Joann's card ,but then I'm not sure how they would handle that when you went to activate it in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the group photobucket account. I think under graphics?



THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> In Michigan, you don't have to give the state "proof" that your homeschooling, but Joann's asks for it!



The same here in Florida. I offered to bring them a copy of my "letter of intent".  Of course I had M right there with me on a school day LOL.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.

They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.  
Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest 
Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
So there's the biography 

She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.  

Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can. 

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



Prayers go out to you & your family - I know it is a trying time and I wish for your dad to find his peace & comfort. God bless you all.


----------



## angel23321

HELP!!! IF YOU HAVE A JOANN'S NEAR YOU, PLEASE READ!!!

Okay, everyone..I'm despearate.  None of the Joann's has this fabric near me and I have a dress and a half! If you knew how many incarnations these Easter dresses have been through because I couldn't find the fabric I wanted and then changed to a more casual dress because of it. I didn't take into account the directional issues with the fabric and then I cut some pieces wrong...sigh. I had taken all they had at the Joann's at the time.  I'm willing to reimburse you if you happen to find it when you are at a Joann's.  I need only a yard but I'd say get a yard and a half Just In Case. LOL. It's called Garden Bunnies and the sku number is 400021283046. I'd love you all forever and ever. 

Of course now I can't get the scan to attach because it's a pdf, not a jpeg.  I'll have to take a picture at home but it has bunnies on it in the garden with easter eggs, baskets and watering cans.


----------



## angel23321

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



We have such a great group of ladies here.  I'm so sorry about your mom...my prayers are with you and your family.



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately...if she keeps walking on it, it will not heal properly and she will need another surgery.  Last night her cast looked like it has been on for 12 weeks already! (and it has only been 10 days!) I can't imagine how it is doing any good... it is so banged up and falling apart!
> 
> I'm considering getting some rope to tie her in the wheelchair (since she has learned how to not only climb out of it but to undo the belts!)
> 
> Of course, her reply is "its working now!" so I guess she figures why not walk....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I can't beleive another 12 weeks of trying to keep a 2 year old down.My prayers are with you also!


----------



## angel23321

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I had the same experience.  I think I hugged everyone too!  So basically, I was walking up to complete strangers hugging them but really it felt like hugging a long lost friend!



I'm part of a mommy group on ivillage (we all have kids born in the same month and year). I've "known" them since I was preganant...the first time a group of us met in person, we all hugged. At that point, our kids were 3 so of course it felt like we were hugging a long lost friend. So it makes sense, we share not only our sewing here.


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you all so much.  For whoever asked....(lost the quote)...I bought one yard of each of the 6 prints.  I bought an extra yard of the white on white to make portrait peasants to go underneath (still to be done).  I had only tiny scraps of each one left.  You can't see it but the back middle piece is the paisly print (like the top ruffle) so thats where that one went.



Can I ask where you all buy the sisboom fabrics?  And those Vidas are just stunning. I LOVE them.



fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



You're post made me cry. It's an amazing legacy she (and your dad) have left behind.  My prayers are for your dad and peace as he deals with her wishese.


----------



## cydswipe

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



This really touches my heart today... I'm praying for all of you.  I hope my life will be so full of family.  Bless your dad's heart....


----------



## cydswipe

BBGirl said:


> I voted today how bout you. VOTE HERE



I voted....

Vote, vote, vote!!!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

kelly1218 said:


> Hi...can anyone join in?
> 
> My name is Kelly, and I live outside of Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> I'm definitely a beginner at sewing, but I've made a few curtains, and (simple)halloween costumes  for my kids...so I'm not totally new.
> 
> I need a hobby that gets me away from Facebook games..... so I've decided to try to fill my time with sewing.
> 
> My kids are a little old for most of the things here, but I have a few little girls in my life that will LOVE some frilly skirts and dresses.
> 
> and since I see you are 3 pages in after a few hours..I KNOW I will not be able to keep up



Hi Kelly and everyone!

I'm Alison and I also live outside of Philadelphia.  (Well outside of Philadelphia!)  I have been a quilter for almost 15 years but I haven't had a ton of sewing time since having kids.  I have two princesses (almost 7 and 4) and a little prince (1).  I am used to sewing in two dimensions, so I get a little frustrated when I try clothing (usually costumes).  Fortunately, I have a dear friend who used to be an Imagineer who helps me through me darkest sewing hours.

I have enjoyed looking at your projects here and look forward to being wholly inspired by all of you!  I actually stumbled here because I want to make a stroller bag to hang on the back of our umbrella stroller for our next trip (in May) but haven't been able to find a pattern that I like.  I suppose I could wing it, but that would involve thinking and my brain's busted.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well...I was wrong...there is NO fabrics left in the WalMart at Snellville anymore.  Boo Hoo...  I was positive I got my fabric there last year...but my daughter said it was Loganville... sorry.

Nini


----------



## woodkins

Well, yesterday was Spring Picture day at Gianna's school (love that it is on St. Paddy's day LOL)...anyway this was her choice of picture day outfits:





Also, I posted on the big give site also, but if someone can email me the mailing addy for the give I would appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Hi Kelly and everyone!
> 
> I'm Alison and I also live outside of Philadelphia.  (Well outside of Philadelphia!)  I have been a quilter for almost 15 years but I haven't had a ton of sewing time since having kids.  I have two princesses (almost 7 and 4) and a little prince (1).  I am used to sewing in two dimensions, so I get a little frustrated when I try clothing (usually costumes).  Fortunately, I have a dear friend who used to be an Imagineer who helps me through me darkest sewing hours.
> 
> I have enjoyed looking at your projects here and look forward to being wholly inspired by all of you!  I actually stumbled here because I want to make a stroller bag to hang on the back of our umbrella stroller for our next trip (in May) but haven't been able to find a pattern that I like.  I suppose I could wing it, but that would involve thinking and my brain's busted.



Here is a pic of one I made a few years ago. I did my own thing, but I do remember Simplicity had a pattern style for hanging off the backseat of the car that might work for you.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Thanks for the stroller bag picture!  That's really cute!  

(And Simplicity is the pattern company that was escaping my brain!  Of course, it escaped my brain to bring the JoAnn coupon, too, so I won't be picking up any patterns today anyway...)


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



I agree with pp...what a wonderful legacy your mom is leaving to you and all your siblings.  If only we could ALL be that spoken so highly of when we are gone.  She has MUCH to be proud of and her "homegoing" will be a celebration with the knowledge that you WILL see her again!!  Enjoy every minute with her.  I will keep you in my prayers.



angel23321 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy the sisboom fabrics?  And those Vidas are just stunning. I LOVE them.



I bought mine on the E__y site.  You can just do "sis boom" in the search.


----------



## livndisney

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



 Prayers being said.


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!


Praying for your family



angel23321 said:


> HELP!!! IF YOU HAVE A JOANN'S NEAR YOU, PLEASE READ!!!
> 
> Okay, everyone..I'm despearate.  None of the Joann's has this fabric near me and I have a dress and a half! If you knew how many incarnations these Easter dresses have been through because I couldn't find the fabric I wanted and then changed to a more casual dress because of it. I didn't take into account the directional issues with the fabric and then I cut some pieces wrong...sigh. I had taken all they had at the Joann's at the time.  I'm willing to reimburse you if you happen to find it when you are at a Joann's.  I need only a yard but I'd say get a yard and a half Just In Case. LOL. It's called Garden Bunnies and the sku number is 400021283046. I'd love you all forever and ever.
> 
> Of course now I can't get the scan to attach because it's a pdf, not a jpeg.  I'll have to take a picture at home but it has bunnies on it in the garden with easter eggs, baskets and watering cans.


I'll try to get to Joann's tonight if I can and check.



angel23321 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy the sisboom fabrics?  And those Vidas are just stunning. I LOVE them.


I didn't make the vidas, but I have gotten my sisboom fabrics through a coop I'm part of, and also from fabric.com  They currently have pretty much the full St. Croix line.


woodkins said:


> Well, yesterday was Spring Picture day at Gianna's school (love that it is on St. Paddy's day LOL)...anyway this was her choice of picture day outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I posted on the big give site also, but if someone can email me the mailing addy for the give I would appreciate it! Thanks



Cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



I just love this. Kirsta is 9, but is asking what I'm making her. I was thinking a tunic length Vida with bike shorts. But I doubt I can do anything like this or LisaZoe.


----------



## minnie2

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!


 Thinking and praying for your family!  
She is your mother for get the step!  That is how I feel about my step dad.  My dad died when I was 19 so I say he raised me for the 1st half of my life and my step dad raised me the 2nd half.  So when he was dx'd with cancer I feared loosing him too.  Still do but I pray that won't happen just like I pray for your mother.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



That is beautiful. I pray for peace for your family. 



angel23321 said:


> HELP!!! IF YOU HAVE A JOANN'S NEAR YOU, PLEASE READ!!!
> 
> Okay, everyone..I'm despearate.  None of the Joann's has this fabric near me and I have a dress and a half! If you knew how many incarnations these Easter dresses have been through because I couldn't find the fabric I wanted and then changed to a more casual dress because of it. I didn't take into account the directional issues with the fabric and then I cut some pieces wrong...sigh. I had taken all they had at the Joann's at the time.  I'm willing to reimburse you if you happen to find it when you are at a Joann's.  I need only a yard but I'd say get a yard and a half Just In Case. LOL. It's called Garden Bunnies and the sku number is 400021283046. I'd love you all forever and ever.
> 
> Of course now I can't get the scan to attach because it's a pdf, not a jpeg.  I'll have to take a picture at home but it has bunnies on it in the garden with easter eggs, baskets and watering cans.



Joann's can use the sku and check all the stores in the country to see if they have the fabric. I had them do this for me once. I belive the local store checked for me. They may have had to call the corporate office. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I had the same experience.  I think I hugged everyone too!  So basically, I was walking up to complete strangers hugging them but really it felt like hugging a long lost friend!



Then, you called me!  Someday I want to meet you Kristine!



jessica52877 said:


> I agree! I never even once thought about how we hadn't known each other for years and that was our first meeting! That was one of my favorites parts of that trip. I also really enjoyed going to the Boardwalk with Steph and Downtown Disney! Thanks for inviting me. We will have to do it again. Up for Disneyland in October???



I'd love to meet up again! We are planning Florida again in October or September. We are hoping for free Dining again. 



angel23321 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy the sisboom fabrics?  And those Vidas are just stunning. I LOVE them.


I just wait for Jennifer to send them to Carla, then she sends them to me!   I may have to buy some though, because I really want the Nancy from the St. Croix line! 



scarlet_ibis said:


> Fortunately, I have a dear friend who used to be an Imagineer who helps me through me darkest sewing hours.
> 
> I have enjoyed looking at your projects here and look forward to being wholly inspired by all of you!  I actually stumbled here because I want to make a stroller bag to hang on the back of our umbrella stroller for our next trip (in May) but haven't been able to find a pattern that I like.  I suppose I could wing it, but that would involve thinking and my brain's busted.



Wait, your friend is a Disney Imagineer?? Tell us more! 

I'll be there in May too, when are you going?

I am always telling Corey (my 17 year old) that I can't learn anymore because my brain is FULL. I can't fit anything else in there. Your comment made me think of that!

and, !!!


----------



## teresajoy

*sniff*sniff* 

Corey just left and won't be home until Sunday night. He's going to a BPA (Business Professionals of America) competition.  I don't think he's ever been away from home this long before!! He tried to sneak out without giving me a hug, but I got him!  

We won't find out until Sunday if his team won or not (this is the state competition). I'm so nervous and excited for him!!!


----------



## dogodisney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We have to make our ADR's soon.  I have even thought about it yet.  We usually do a bunch of the same character meals, but would like to do something new and fun.  We have never done Hoop De Doo.  What can you tell me about it?  Is it worth it?  Is it 1 or 2 TS credits?  Any other recommendations of fun places to eat?  I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 5.



WE ate at Hoop De Doo for the first time this past December. It's alittle corny but fun. My DH and DGD(6) enjoyed playing with the washboards. 



BBGirl said:


> I voted today how bout you. VOTE HERE



I did!



fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



 May God Bless you all.


----------



## cukal6

You all got me sewing and I have to say that I love it.  

Now, I want to make my infant daughter a princess dress (nothing too hard) for our upcoming trip.  Any idea where I can get a pattern for a 3-6 month old?  Do they even make them that small?


----------



## LisaZoe

(big sigh) Kids are tiring! I honestly don't know how teachers do it every day. I went on a short field trip today with Zoe's class to see a play. We left just after school started and were back in time for this kids to have lunch a little later than usual. It was pretty much 4+ hours of sitting but I feel exhausted. LOL It was fun though so I'm glad I went.

On another subject, for those who have the Zoe skirt pattern, please feel free to give me feedback on it. Honestly, I won't be offended. I want the patterns to be as user friendly as possible so any input I get on what to improve for next time is appreciated.

If you do have the pattern, I'll be sending out what should be the very last version. The previous ones are totally usable but Heather Sue caught a couple of my 'oops' that I want to fix ASAP. Thanks again Heather!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

scarlet_ibis said:


> Hi Kelly and everyone!
> 
> I'm Alison and I also live outside of Philadelphia.  (Well outside of Philadelphia!)  I have been a quilter for almost 15 years but I haven't had a ton of sewing time since having kids.  I have two princesses (almost 7 and 4) and a little prince (1).  I am used to sewing in two dimensions, so I get a little frustrated when I try clothing (usually costumes).  Fortunately, I have a dear friend who used to be an Imagineer who helps me through me darkest sewing hours.
> 
> I have enjoyed looking at your projects here and look forward to being wholly inspired by all of you!  I actually stumbled here because I want to make a stroller bag to hang on the back of our umbrella stroller for our next trip (in May) but haven't been able to find a pattern that I like.  I suppose I could wing it, but that would involve thinking and my brain's busted.



I had to laugh because my brain is busted and yet I sew.  I started with clothing and just changed to quilting.  Quilting is hard!  Much harder than making a shirt.  Hope you get your stroller organizer made, I did one for the back of the car so DS can put his stuff in it.  Sorry don't have the picture any longer.



cukal6 said:


> You all got me sewing and I have to say that I love it.
> 
> Now, I want to make my infant daughter a princess dress (nothing too hard) for our upcoming trip.  Any idea where I can get a pattern for a 3-6 month old?  Do they even make them that small?



I don't have a girl but everyone raves about youcanmakethis.com and the Carla C patterns.  Now I have the bowling shirt and Carla's patterns are easy to make.  BTW, Welcome!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!


God's peace be with your mom and your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



Darla, I'm sorry. I'll keep you AND your family in my prayers. I hope her faith remains strong.


----------



## RMAMom

BBGirl said:


> I voted today how bout you. VOTE HERE



Done! 

Anita~ Your dresses are gorgeous!


----------



## kelly1218

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello!  Can I join you guys??  I've been lurking for quite some time and LOVE everything that's been posted lately!  I'm a fairly new sewer (in fact, I was inspired to learn by you all for our trip to Disney World last December...).  I have twin girls (2 1/2) and a boy (4) who LOVE when I sew customs for them...  I recently purchased an embroidery machine (Brother PE-770) and AM loving it!
> 
> My most recent project was an Emma top (man, is that pattern confusing or what???  Or maybe it's just me???).  Prior to that, I did a pettiskirt, and let me add to everyone else's sentiments -- never again!  LOL  I have enough chiffon to make another one (kinda have to with twins... LOL) but I think I might "cheat" and buy one instead...  can someone PM me with info for Teresa????
> 
> We're looking forward to our upcoming trip in May and I'm so excited to be sewing halter dresses and other "summery" outfits.  I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow (or tonight if I can find some pictures... unfortunately, DH just wiped my laptop and all of our files are on our backup drive...)
> 
> Oh - and can anyone point me in the direction to the Disboutiquer group on facebook?  Thanks!



!!!  Did someone PM you the petti info?



ireland_nicole said:


> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)



LOVE them...so cute!



Granna4679 said:


>



Simply gorgeous colors



livndisney said:


> Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.



I second this...she is able to describe her emotions so well but it makes you really feel the pain that she's in



livndisney said:


>



M's a lucky gal!



scarlet_ibis said:


> Hi Kelly and everyone!
> 
> I'm Alison and I also live outside of Philadelphia.  (Well outside of Philadelphia!)  I have been a quilter for almost 15 years but I haven't had a ton of sewing time since having kids.  I have two princesses (almost 7 and 4) and a little prince (1).  I am used to sewing in two dimensions, so I get a little frustrated when I try clothing (usually costumes).  Fortunately, I have a dear friend who used to be an Imagineer who helps me through me darkest sewing hours.
> 
> I have enjoyed looking at your projects here and look forward to being wholly inspired by all of you!  I actually stumbled here because I want to make a stroller bag to hang on the back of our umbrella stroller for our next trip (in May) but haven't been able to find a pattern that I like.  I suppose I could wing it, but that would involve thinking and my brain's busted.







livndisney said:


> Here is a pic of one I made a few years ago. I did my own thing, but I do remember Simplicity had a pattern style for hanging off the backseat of the car that might work for you.




Still mad that I never CASEd you and made one of these before Aisling was out of a stroller!



teresajoy said:


> Then, you called me!  Someday I want to meet you Kristine!



I DID get to talk to you...and chatted away like I talk to you every day of the week 

I'm so bummed we are missing each other again in May 



teresajoy said:


> *sniff*sniff*
> 
> Corey just left and won't be home until Sunday night. He's going to a BPA (Business Professionals of America) competition.  I don't think he's ever been away from home this long before!! He tried to sneak out without giving me a hug, but I got him!
> 
> We won't find out until Sunday if his team won or not (this is the state competition). I'm so nervous and excited for him!!!




Is he a Sr. this year?


----------



## weluvdizne

Darla,
So sorry your family is going through this.  Your family is in our prayers.



We are also praying for the little ones who had surgery.  May their recoveries be speedy.  Good luck with the special instructions the doctors have given you.  



I LOVE the Bambi dresses.  The appliques are just gorgeous!  

The Toy Story outfits are really cute!  

All the St. Pat's outfits were nice.


----------



## Steve's Girl

cukal6 said:


> You all got me sewing and I have to say that I love it.
> 
> Now, I want to make my infant daughter a princess dress (nothing too hard) for our upcoming trip.  Any idea where I can get a pattern for a 3-6 month old?  Do they even make them that small?



I don't think anyone has answered this yet, but you can "princessfy" one of CarlaC's dress patterns.  The simply sweet makes a very cute, Cinderella, Belle or Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cukal6 said:


> You all got me sewing and I have to say that I love it.
> 
> Now, I want to make my infant daughter a princess dress (nothing too hard) for our upcoming trip.  Any idea where I can get a pattern for a 3-6 month old?  Do they even make them that small?



Carla C sells on YouCanMakeThis.com , she has a blogspot ScientificSeamstress. She uses a doll for an example, but shows you how you can convert one of her patterns into a princess dress. 

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html

This is for Cinderella, but if you look on the left side of the page you can see a tutorial for Belle and Aurora also. I think she used her Simply Sweet pattern. 

Sally


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> Joann's can use the sku and check all the stores in the country to see if they have the fabric. I had them do this for me once. I belive the local store checked for me. They may have had to call the corporate office.



Ok, just as a warning...we did this back in Oct because I needed some more fabric for my sister's crib set I was making her for her shower.  They looked up all the Joann's in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale/Palm Beach area...which is huge.  We drove over an hour to two stores immediately and they did not have any.  Finally at the second store they told us that the computer system can take over a week to update the inventory in each store!  I will never ever go by that again to drive that distance.  Even if you call the store they will only look it up in their computer...I would make sure they have it in hand before I drove next time.


----------



## angel23321

birdie757 said:


> Ok, just as a warning...we did this back in Oct because I needed some more fabric for my sister's crib set I was making her for her shower.  They looked up all the Joann's in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale/Palm Beach area...which is huge.  We drove over an hour to two stores immediately and they did not have any.  Finally at the second store they told us that the computer system can take over a week to update the inventory in each store!  I will never ever go by that again to drive that distance.  Even if you call the store they will only look it up in their computer...I would make sure they have it in hand before I drove next time.



Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Okay... as promised - here's pictures of my little monkeys, er, princesses.  LOL  (I know I'm not supposed to say this, but please excuse their messy appearances... they spent ALL day outside today and were a royal mess before bed - when I took their pictures).

Here's my sweet little Hayleigh in the first (and probably last!) pettiskirt I made:






And the action shots:
















And here she is modeling her Cinderella swing top (excuse the strap, it's twisted on her, but it's not sewn that way... I didn't notice it until after I took the picture...):
















And here is Hayleigh's twin sister, Hannah.  Hannah is usually the ham when it comes to posing for pictures, but she was in an "off" mood tonight.  This is the best I got out of her tonight... LOL






So thank you all for the warm welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you all better and ooohing and aaahing over your beautiful creations!


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Yup...Snellville, Loganville, and Monroe all still have fabric...at least as of the last time I went in there.  I stopped going into Snellville because there is always a parking problem!  I do all my fabric shopping the first of the month...and everytime I go to Walmart, I ALWAYS check out the fabric.  Mainly just to make sure it is still there!  LOL!
> 
> Nini



Do you know of any that carry the 2 yd pre cut pieces? That is what I would like to find right now. I am tired of getting the look when I go to walmart to buy fabric (or anywhere for that matter). It is like they don't want to cut it. 2 yds wouldn't work for all but for some it would be wonderful! Buford still has their fabric but it got cut down and I haven't been back to see how much of it it they lost. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well...I was wrong...there is NO fabrics left in the WalMart at Snellville anymore.  Boo Hoo...  I was positive I got my fabric there last year...but my daughter said it was Loganville... sorry.
> 
> Nini



Good to know for sure. I don't go in that one often since Joanns is so close to them.



livndisney said:


> Here is a pic of one I made a few years ago. I did my own thing, but I do remember Simplicity had a pattern style for hanging off the backseat of the car that might work for you.



That was great! It had so many nice little pockets!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Still mad that I never CASEd you and made one of these before Aisling was out of a stroller!



I saw it on the very last trip I took the stroller with us. Otherwise I would have been making one too. Of course, I refuse to get rid of the stroller so you never know. One day I might be making one.



angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.



Was it mainly white? I am too lazy to get up and look at my fabric and it doesn't matter much since I cut it all up already but just wondered. They did not have any more of it last week when I ran by Joanns.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I had the same experience.  I think I hugged everyone too!  So basically, I was walking up to complete strangers hugging them but really it felt like hugging a long lost friend!



Yep!  It was wonderful!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Glad the little girls who just had surgery are hanging in there lovin their Grammies!!!

Voted!!

Granna - can you or someone tell me how to do the ruffles on the Vida? Also, is the Vida lined?

Love all that has been posted!! Beautiful colors this time of year!!


----------



## weluvdizne

Just had to say that Hannah and Hayleigh are so adorable and your work is lovely.


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for the ok; hope you like my version:
> 
> Without further ado, Woody and Jessie: (and bullseye, although he's hidden a bit in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't see the bow very well, but I loved making the raggie bow; this pic shows the bow a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of DS, he's trying to be all "street" but at least you can see the appliques a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here's what I worked on tonight: the Kathy (sp?) dress from CarlaC- Loved it!  Will def. be making another one or two w/ some st. croix I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a thing for rolled hems, so I changed that; but other than that it's pretty true to the pattern.  I didn't get a pic of DD in it though b/c she's already in bed.- sort of...



Soooo cute!  I love the Kathy dress, too.



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DGD2's dress....front and back...(the ruffles are straight...my photography is crooked..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share these.



OMIGOODNESS!!!  GORGEOUS!!! 



teresajoy said:


> HI!!!  It looks like we will be at Disney the same time!!! If you see me, please shout!!! I love meeting Disers!
> 
> Lydia wore her pettiskirt to pick up Arminda at school and Corey from work today. She was the HIT of the middle school!!! All the girls kept coming up to her telling her how cute she was! I had to agree! She was pretty adorable!



I will definitely keep an eye out for you!  And you can be on the lookout for us, too...  We're staying at POP.  DS will likely be whining to ride Soarin' *just one more time...*  



livndisney said:


> Just wanted to ask everyone to please continue to pray for little Mya. She is still in the hospital. Also please pray for Mom. I am so worried about her.



Prayers being said.  I can't imagine what Mya's Mom is having to go through, God Bless her.



livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set



Adorable!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just wanted to say Welcome to the group, there are so many wonderfully talent women and Tom here.



Thank you!



fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



Wow, your post made me cry.  I'm praying for your Mom and the rest of your family.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> !!!  Did someone PM you the petti info?



Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

weluvdizne said:


> Just had to say that Hannah and Hayleigh are so adorable and your work is lovely.



Thank you so much!


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-mommy & livndisney I got your fabric.  It will probably be next week before I can get it mailed to you.


----------



## woodkins

Hi everyone...I posted on the Big give board and here but haven't heard anything, can someone please email/pm me with the shipping info for the yinyanggirls big give? I posted the photo on the other board, but don't know where to send these & I want to make sure they get them in time.
Thanks...Krysta


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.



I really do hate that JoAnn's orders so little seasonal fabric any more. I know they don't like having to clearance it out after the holiday, but they really have gone too far the other way!


----------



## Granna4679

jham said:


> those are gorgeous!  I have been intending to make something Bambi for years now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MermaidTales said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, beautiful! And the colors with the applique are just gorgeous!!!! Great job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Stunning!!!!
> 
> I really love the colors you picked and the applique is beautiful!!!! You really did a fantastic job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff*sniff*
> 
> Corey just left and won't be home until Sunday night. He's going to a BPA (Business Professionals of America) competition.  I don't think he's ever been away from home this long before!! He tried to sneak out without giving me a hug, but I got him!
> 
> We won't find out until Sunday if his team won or not (this is the state competition). I'm so nervous and excited for him!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> Anita~ Your dresses are gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weluvdizne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darla,
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Bambi dresses.  The appliques are just gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.  I am really overwhelmed with the compliments.  Ya'll are all so fantastic at what you make......I feel priviledged to be a part of such a great group of ladies (and gent).  Thanks again.  You made my week.
> 
> Theresa - Good luck to Corey.  That is fantastic that he is going to state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... as promised - here's pictures of my little monkeys, er, princesses.  LOL  (I know I'm not supposed to say this, but please excuse their messy appearances... they spent ALL day outside today and were a royal mess before bed - when I took their pictures).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Hayleigh in the first (and probably last!) pettiskirt I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the action shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is modeling her Cinderella swing top (excuse the strap, it's twisted on her, but it's not sewn that way... I didn't notice it until after I took the picture...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Hayleigh's twin sister, Hannah.  Hannah is usually the ham when it comes to posing for pictures, but she was in an "off" mood tonight.  This is the best I got out of her tonight... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you all for the warm welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you all better and ooohing and aaahing over your beautiful creations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from me too!  I love the pictures (and the petti).  Your DDs are adorable.  I love that one has straight hair and the other curly.  That would be my wish if I had twins too!!  They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> angel23321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you post a picture of the fabric?  I will check mine tomorrow.  I can also check my stash.  But not really sure what I am looking for (since my stash wouldn't have a scu number on it).
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!!
> 
> 
> Granna - can you or someone tell me how to do the ruffles on the Vida? Also, is the Vida lined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wendy -for the ruffles, I only put them on the back panel as you can see.  I started at the bottom and made it contour to the curve of the pattern (well, I did that on the second one after I learned my lesson on the first).  I made the ruffle strips 1.3/4 times the width of the fabric I was sewing it to.  Does this help?  I kind of just laid it out ("winged" it) as to how many I needed to add depending on the length of the ruffles.  I did my strips 4" each.  The top ruffle is in the seam between the top piece and middle piece.  Hope this helps. Oh, and the only thing that is lined is the there very top bodice piece.
> **now you see why I use other peoples patterns and do not attempt to make my own...haha!  I don't explain very well**
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

livndisney said:


> Here is a pic of one I made a few years ago. I did my own thing, but I do remember Simplicity had a pattern style for hanging off the backseat of the car that might work for you.



I LOVE that stroller catchall!!  I'm gonna have to seek out that pattern!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Anita!! I dont have the real Vida, but I have a similar pattern made by one of our Dis'er friends. I may try the ruffles!! Do you guys think a 7 year old would want them or not - her 3 year old sister will, well, may have them - lol!!

Praying for dear Mya and her family. I just feel so badly for them, it seems to have turned so quickly. Im so happy the trip happend for them!

Cindee - LOVE that stroller organizer!!!!!!! I wish I could make one for Samantha before our trip, but have no idea how to do it!! Daniel's house is full of sickness right now. I guess its so hard when 3 of your siblings go to school all day and bring home lots of germs. We are praying for quick healing and strength for all of  them - we only have a month to go!! And, we still have to get together with them. I have 14 Big Give boxes to present to them!!!!!!! Thank you everyone - Im soooo thankful for friends like this!


----------



## 2cutekidz

billwendy said:


> Thanks Anita!! I dont have the real Vida, but I have a similar pattern made by one of our Dis'er friends. I may try the ruffles!! Do you guys think a 7 year old would want them or not - her 3 year old sister will, well, may have them - lol!!
> 
> Praying for dear Mya and her family. I just feel so badly for them, it seems to have turned so quickly. Im so happy the trip happend for them!
> 
> Cindee - LOVE that stroller organizer!!!!!!! I wish I could make one for Samantha before our trip, but have no idea how to do it!! Daniel's house is full of sickness right now. I guess its so hard when 3 of your siblings go to school all day and bring home lots of germs. We are praying for quick healing and strength for all of  them - we only have a month to go!! And, we still have to get together with them. I have 14 Big Give boxes to present to them!!!!!!! Thank you everyone - Im soooo thankful for friends like this!



Emily is 7 and quite picky about her customs, and loved the ruffles on her Vida.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Question #1-- I have a Babylock Ellageo plus - I had to stop embroidering a design in the middle of the design because my top thread was catching in the feed dogs. I had to take the embroidery arm off. The machine automatically goes back to regular sewing mode when the embroidery arm is detatched. Is there a way to go back to where I had to stop? I haven't had to do that yet. Please tell me there is a way.

Question #2 - do you always use Bobbin thread in your embroidery machines? Does it mess things up if you use regular sewing thread?

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## dogodisney

billwendy said:


> Thanks Anita!! I dont have the real Vida, but I have a similar pattern made by one of our Dis'er friends. I may try the ruffles!! Do you guys think a 7 year old would want them or not - her 3 year old sister will, well, may have them - lol!!
> 
> Praying for dear Mya and her family. I just feel so badly for them, it seems to have turned so quickly. Im so happy the trip happend for them!
> 
> Cindee - LOVE that stroller organizer!!!!!!! I wish I could make one for Samantha before our trip, but have no idea how to do it!! Daniel's house is full of sickness right now. I guess its so hard when 3 of your siblings go to school all day and bring home lots of germs. We are praying for quick healing and strength for all of  them - we only have a month to go!! And, we still have to get together with them. I have 14 Big Give boxes to present to them!!!!!!! Thank you everyone - Im soooo thankful for friends like this!



I hope everyone in Daniel's house gets better real soon! I'll keep you all in my prayers that you all stay healthy for this trip. 

You should receive my box in a couple of days. It went out today priority mail.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



You absolutely have my prayers.


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Okay... as promised - here's pictures of my little monkeys, er, princesses.  LOL  (I know I'm not supposed to say this, but please excuse their messy appearances... they spent ALL day outside today and were a royal mess before bed - when I took their pictures).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Hayleigh in the first (and probably last!) pettiskirt I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is modeling her Cinderella swing top (excuse the strap, it's twisted on her, but it's not sewn that way... I didn't notice it until after I took the picture...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Hayleigh's twin sister, Hannah.  Hannah is usually the ham when it comes to posing for pictures, but she was in an "off" mood tonight.  This is the best I got out of her tonight... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you all for the warm welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you all better and ooohing and aaahing over your beautiful creations!



They are so beautiful and just precious!  I really love your Cinderella top, too!


----------



## vester

Ok ladies, I want to hear your ideas!!!

I made a twirly skirt for my daughter.  The fabric is really neat, I bought it years ago, and just used it.  Its muted colors, and has a bias tape border at the bottom of a muted green, really cute!

Well, I want her to wear it to eat breakfast with Pooh at DW in the MK.  

I was thinking of cutting a Mickey Mouse head out of the fabric for a shirt.  Or maybe cutting out the letters "Pooh" and doing applique with those?

I want it to be cute and original.  Any ideas for what to do with the top?  I also thought about shirring the fabric and making a tank top?  

Whaddaya guys think?  

Vester


----------



## jessica52877

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question #1-- I have a Babylock Ellageo plus - I had to stop embroidering a design in the middle of the design because my top thread was catching in the feed dogs. I had to take the embroidery arm off. The machine automatically goes back to regular sewing mode when the embroidery arm is detatched. Is there a way to go back to where I had to stop? I haven't had to do that yet. Please tell me there is a way.
> 
> Question #2 - do you always use Bobbin thread in your embroidery machines? Does it mess things up if you use regular sewing thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol



There should be something to get back to where you were. Mine is a pictures of a spool of thread. When I push it another screen comes up and has a thread spool + and -. That is to jump to the next color. Then it has -1,-10,-100 and all those but +. Those are stitch counts. I just keep pushing it until it looks like it is in the right spot. 

I use bobbin thread when embroidering, regular when sewing. Never an issue. My big brother (his name and is a brother) is 10 years old almost!


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question #1-- I have a Babylock Ellageo plus - I had to stop embroidering a design in the middle of the design because my top thread was catching in the feed dogs. I had to take the embroidery arm off. The machine automatically goes back to regular sewing mode when the embroidery arm is detatched. Is there a way to go back to where I had to stop? I haven't had to do that yet. Please tell me there is a way.
> 
> Question #2 - do you always use Bobbin thread in your embroidery machines? Does it mess things up if you use regular sewing thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol



Did you make any adjustments on your machine to the positioning of your design?  If not you should be okay. DO NOT UNHOOP YOUR FABRIC!!!  When you get back to it, reload your design into your machine.  Put your hoop back on.  On your touch screen you should have a picture of a needle with a +/- next to it.  Touch that picture, then you can touch the picture of the tread spool and it will go to each color.  When you get to the color/step you were on when the machine messed up, then you can advance your needle position by +100 or +10 or +1 stitches until your needle lines up with where you need to start.  I usually go back 5 or 10 stitches so that I'm sure it will cover and secure my exsisting stitches.  It's really not as hard as it sounds.  On the last embroidery I did I broke one needle and bent another so I had to backtrack my needle position two different times.

I have an older Babylock Ellageo.  I always use prewound bobbins when I embroidery.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Today, I went to the last Waldemort in my area that has fabric, despite that it's in "the hood."  Was looking for Toy Story fabric (and hoping to find Stitch, but I'm resolved to never finding any).  Didn't find what I was looking for, but did get 4 yds of a cute Hawaiian shirt print.  As I was checking out, the cashier said "isn't it sad that we're losing our fabric dept?"  
On the other hand she did tell me next week they would start the clearance.  They did have Tinkerbell and Princess fabric, so I may go back.  Still sad to see it go though.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks Guys for the quick replies! I am going to go try it. Wish me luck!


----------



## balletmom97

Mirb1214 said:


> I used Avery iron on's this past year. Some were dark transfers and others were light transfers.  I made 2 sets for each of us.  One set (on brown shirts) held up great.  But mine and DH's faded on white shirts when we sweated in the miserable heat.  They were super cute and we got TONS of compliments on them but I hesitate to use them again because they faded the first day we wore them.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?



I also used Avery transfers to make some lovely audition number tags for our ballet school.  They came back from the first stop on the audition tour looking like they had been tie dyed!

I am really disappointed and plan on contacting Avery and asking for a refund.  This was a large project (60 tags) and it was all for naught!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great! 

Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?


----------



## Costumesaremylife

My tie dyed shirts for the big give.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great!
> 
> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?



First off, I love the design and the font.  It's hard to tell w/ it flat, but my only potential concern would be if there's a very, um, curvy girl will you be able to read it?  If so, I think it's great!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Good point - I think I am going to see if my aunt will try it on for me and take a pic so I can tell if you can still read it on a "curvy girl".


----------



## billwendy

Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.



WOW - they are amazing!!! How did you get your Mickey's so nice and formed and dark? I tried once, but my mickey looked a bit blobby.. lol



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great!
> 
> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?



This is so adorable!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?



I think the placement looks good. I try to get things so they are on the center of the chest. That would seem the most appropriate place for that design, too. 



Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.



Oh, I love those! I need to think about trying some for the next family Disney trip we take. That probably won't be for 2 years or more so I have time to practice. 


What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.



I like having the option; I probably wouldn't use it all the time, but it's a fun add on w/ the right fabric.  what about trimming in the white?  the brown, while lovely, does draw attention to that line.  white trim - or hemmed-might help it blend in more maybe?


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> I like having the option; I probably wouldn't use it all the time, but it's a fun add on w/ the right fabric.  what about trimming in the white?  the brown, while lovely, does draw attention to that line.  white trim - or hemmed-might help it blend in more maybe?



As I look at it, I think the size and placement is fine but the brown is too much contrast. I may try a different print combination to see if I like it better.


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.



I like it!  I think the apron front is my favorite variation.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great!
> 
> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?



I think it is really cute! You should get lots of orders for that one!!



LisaZoe said:


> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.



I like it, but I am with Nicole - maybe a white band on the pocket.  I love the shirt too....cute!!


----------



## h518may

LisaZoe said:


> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.




Your skirt with the apron is my favorite.  I like the pocket, I might balance with two though.  Now for my next question how can I get the pattern if I am not on facebook?


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I didn't do anything different on the tie dye shirts than is in the directions.  I basted with dental floss and then used two elastics to block off the mickey.  Som are chubbier than others.  Only one came out really skinny.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

So I just realized how long and sharp my nails were.......I was taking the size sticker off a tank top from Target and put a hole in the shirt!  I tried out Heather's Anastacia 4x4 design on it anyway and now am trying to think up ways to disguise, er, cover up the hole without it looking like I am covering up something. I would like to save it for DD#3 to wear in May. It is on the fron of the shirt about 1.5- 2 inches away from the design. Any ideas?


Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shirt - I really like the design. It takes 53 minutes to stitch each one out! I got the shirts for $2 each on sale at ACMoore. I was going to charge $18 for each figuring that is $15 profit per shirt towards the 3Day ($2 for shirt, $1 for thread?) Or would you go more considering the time it takes to stitch?


----------



## ProudDanceMom

So I've already decided I need to get a ruffler foot.  I have a Janome, but the local dealer doesn't have the ruffler in stock.  I've been looking online and it seems that the screw on feet are about half as much as a snap on.  I'm wondering if one is better than the other.

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I had a screw on generic one for my Singer - i broke 3 of them. I have a snap on for the baby lock and so far so good.


----------



## burzynsk

Hi all!  A friend turned me onto your webpage.  I love all the various projects.  Amazing!  And they all inspire me to quit my job and sew instead!  LOL


----------



## InkspressYourself

fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!




I'm so sorry.  My grandmother just passed away at age 92 and I think she was ready to "go home" also.

I know I don't post much and I hope I'm not butting in, but I wanted to make a plug for hospice.

They do such a good job of making sure that everyone is comfortable.  I've been with 2 people who have passed on in a hospice center. I think they do such a good job there of making sure your loved one is not in pain and their support for the family is fantastic.

I just want to say I'm sorry again.  Even though we had my grandmother for 92 years, I still think of things I wish I'd asked her.

Dawn


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.



I like the pocket option but I agree with others that the brown is distracting.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

princesskayla said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Hoop De Doo - but I really liked Micky's Backyard BBQ. It was so fun for my kids to dance around with Mickey and the gang and they had food that everyone in my family would eat. I loved it!! Also the kids weren't just sitting around for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  Any more opinions?  Hoop de doo or Mickey's Backyard BBQ?  I don't know much about either one.  Do they take 1 or 2 TS credits?
> 
> Any other dining suggestions?  We usually do crystal palace, 1900 park fare, chef mickeys, crt, akershus, ohana, and I am drawing a blank on the rest.  We have also done whispering canyon, boma, tusker house, the turning restaurant at epcot (forgetting the name), the coral reef...anything new we should try?
> 
> I feel so out of it.  I need to make my dining reservations in 6 days and I haven't done research or anything this year.  I really want to go, but am just not sure we have the money this year.  Do any of you know what time the online dining reservations open up each morning?  Sorry for all of the questions.  I guess I should go over the dining thread.  I just feel like I "know" all of you and value your opinions.
Click to expand...


----------



## angel23321

ireland_nicole said:


> I'll try to get to Joann's tonight if I can and check.



Oh Thank you so much.  Even if I could get some by the 29th, I'd be able to finish it.  If I can't, I might end up doing a strip skirt. But I really wanted the girls to match.


----------



## RMAMom

Can those of you who bought a PE770 tell me if you have had to adjust your tension. I have been trying to get mine adjusted and it seems that no matter what I try I am still seeing bobbin thread. This is a brand new machine and I have been at this since 7:30 this morning and it's now 10 AM. I am so frustrated!!!!! I had such high hopes for making adorable embroidered outfits for Emily for Easter and it's looking more and more like this won't happen.

I ordered the machine online so I can't just take it back to the dealer. I don't think I'll do that again!!!!!! I could just cry but I'm pretty sure that won't help!!!!


----------



## snubie

RMAMom said:


> Can those of you who bought a PE770 tell me if you have had to adjust your tension. I have been trying to get mine adjusted and it seems that no matter what I try I am still seeing bobbin thread. This is a brand new machine and I have been at this since 7:30 this morning and it's now 10 AM. I am so frustrated!!!!! I had such high hopes for making adorable embroidered outfits for Emily for Easter and it's looking more and more like this won't happen.
> 
> I ordered the machine online so I can't just take it back to the dealer. I don't think I'll do that again!!!!!! I could just cry but I'm pretty sure that won't help!!!!



No I did not have to adjust anything.  I remember thinking that I could see so much top thread on the bottom of the fabric that something must be wrong.  After some research, i guess that is just the way it is.  The stitches are not as balanced as they are with regular sewing.  Are you using bobbin thread?  Bobbin thread is thinner so that may help.

http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=TensionTest


----------



## RMAMom

snubie said:


> No I did not have to adjust anything.  I remember thinking that I could see so much top thread on the bottom of the fabric that something must be wrong.  After some research, i guess that is just the way it is.  The stitches are not as balanced as they are with regular sewing.  Are you using bobbin thread?  Bobbin thread is thinner so that may help.
> 
> http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=TensionTest



I don't see any of the top thread underneath on any setting. I am using prewound bobbins that I bought from Marathon. I am starting to think my machine is a lemon!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Does it convert to a sewing machine too? I fixed my brother's tension by going to sewing mode - finding the right tension and then converting back to embroidery mode.


----------



## MermaidTales

Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.



I LOVE these!!!  You did a great job!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

RMAMom said:


> Can those of you who bought a PE770 tell me if you have had to adjust your tension. I have been trying to get mine adjusted and it seems that no matter what I try I am still seeing bobbin thread. This is a brand new machine and I have been at this since 7:30 this morning and it's now 10 AM. I am so frustrated!!!!! I had such high hopes for making adorable embroidered outfits for Emily for Easter and it's looking more and more like this won't happen.
> 
> I ordered the machine online so I can't just take it back to the dealer. I don't think I'll do that again!!!!!! I could just cry but I'm pretty sure that won't help!!!!



Have you tried rethreading the top & taking out the bobbin & re-inserting it also?  I have the 780 & sometimes when the bobbin thread is low or after changing it I have this problem & just re-doing it all helps.


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> I think the placement looks good. I try to get things so they are on the center of the chest. That would seem the most appropriate place for that design, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love those! I need to think about trying some for the next family Disney trip we take. That probably won't be for 2 years or more so I have time to practice.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the skirt apron with a pocket? I'm not sure if I like it. It may be the dark brown is too much. I'll probably take it off but I did want to give it a try.


Hi Lisa! I love the pocket... I like the placement as it seems to be in sync with all the placement of the other applique on the top and apron front. Perhaps trimming out the edge of the pocket in  a different contrasting color other than the brown would make it really flow? That's just my 2 cents


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great!
> 
> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?


I just love your shirt design.  It makes me think of my neighbor who lost both Ta Ta's to cancer.  I just gave her a quilt in hope to give her comfort.



Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.


Very nice shirts, you are so kind to give to others.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?




Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.


----------



## candicenicole19

I have a question for everyone!  I am looking for some peter pan applique designs and can not find them ANYWHERE!  I am also looking for some Animal Kingdom ones, Mickey in a safari hat ect cn anyone steer me in the right directions.  Not that SOT has taken down all their copywritten ones I am struggling!


----------



## soccermomof3

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love your shirt design.  It makes me think of my neighbor who lost both Ta Ta's to cancer.  I just gave her a quilt in hope to give her comfort.
> 
> 
> Very nice shirts, you are so kind to give to others.



I agree!  Very inspiring!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Can those of you who bought a PE770 tell me if you have had to adjust your tension. I have been trying to get mine adjusted and it seems that no matter what I try I am still seeing bobbin thread. This is a brand new machine and I have been at this since 7:30 this morning and it's now 10 AM. I am so frustrated!!!!! I had such high hopes for making adorable embroidered outfits for Emily for Easter and it's looking more and more like this won't happen.
> 
> I ordered the machine online so I can't just take it back to the dealer. I don't think I'll do that again!!!!!! I could just cry but I'm pretty sure that won't help!!!!



I haven't had any problems with my tension...started using it straight out of the box.  I have noticed that the amount of bobbin thread that shows on the back (as opposed to the top thread showing) varies a lot.  But the tension on the top is perfect, so I haven't bothered to adjust.

I also have the PE770, and have used the heck out of it!  I am so glad I was able to get some more thread last weekend. I've already gone through three spools of black thread...I'm doing a lot of Mickey heads!

But, I agree, if you are having tension problems, the first thing I always do (on my sewing or quilting machine) is to take the thread out and re-thread; put a new bobbin in (checking to make sure there are no stray threads hiding anywhere); and then I put in a new needle.  At least 99% of the time that will solve my problems.  I was given the suggestion of a fresh needle by my quilt machine manufacturer.  Sometimes a dull needle can cause the thread to not behave right when it goes through the chase, causing what looks like tension problems.

Hope that helps!


Nini


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?



I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!

Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



IT'S PERFECT!!! I love it! Amazing what an added detail can do! It looks like you said, well thought into the design!


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.





LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.




It's perfect Lisa! Can I assume you'll let us know here when it's a go? Katie wants one for Goofy's Kitchen. And I don't hang out on facebook yet.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Question - we all prewash our fabric before we use it. The T-shirts I am using are 100% cotton, D o you think I should wash them first so that when they are washed by the people who bought them the embroidery will lay flat or do you think it is ok? I can always include washing instructions for cold water washing. I want to make some more today so I was not sure if I should wash the shirts first or not.


----------



## MermaidTales

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question - we all prewash our fabric before we use it. The T-shirts I am using are 100% cotton, D o you think I should wash them first so that when they are washed by the people who bought them the embroidery will lay flat or do you think it is ok? I can always include washing instructions for cold water washing. I want to make some more today so I was not sure if I should wash the shirts first or not.



I would suggest pre washing tees or tanks prior to applique work, otherwise the shrinking of the tee might pull at the applique.


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



I agree....it is now PERFECT!!   Can't wait to get that pattern.  Love it!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question - we all prewash our fabric before we use it. The T-shirts I am using are 100% cotton, D o you think I should wash them first so that when they are washed by the people who bought them the embroidery will lay flat or do you think it is ok? I can always include washing instructions for cold water washing. I want to make some more today so I was not sure if I should wash the shirts first or not.





MermaidTales said:


> I would suggest pre washing tees or tanks prior to applique work, otherwise the shrinking of the tee might pull at the applique.



I always pre-wash tees, jeans, etc. because they can shrink more than expected. Also the sizing used to keep them looking nice in the store makes it harder for fusible web to 'stick' as it should.

If you're doing a lot of tees and washing is a major chore to add to the work load, you could try washing one to compare to another of the same size to see if it shrinks. This would be an option if you'll be using tees all from the same source. I'm sure businesses that do embroidery on apparel and other things don't pre-wash their tees or other garments.


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.


Perfect now!


----------



## burzynsk

RE the Ta-Ta shirt:

I agree with having a black tshirt option as well.  GREAT job!!!


----------



## Steve's Girl

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question - we all prewash our fabric before we use it. The T-shirts I am using are 100% cotton, D o you think I should wash them first so that when they are washed by the people who bought them the embroidery will lay flat or do you think it is ok? I can always include washing instructions for cold water washing. I want to make some more today so I was not sure if I should wash the shirts first or not.



Definitely wash them first!  I was in a hurry the night before Thanksgiving and appliqued turkeys on unwashed t-shirts for my daughters.  They looked great for Thanksgiving Day, but did not do well when I washed them.  They were 100% cotton Old Navy t-shirts.  The shirts shrunk a little, but the fabric I used for the appliques did not and it just looked awful.  The turkeys ended up with puckered necks!  I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## jholbron

angel23321 said:


> Oh Thank you so much.  Even if I could get some by the 29th, I'd be able to finish it.  If I can't, I might end up doing a strip skirt. But I really wanted the girls to match.





I have been lurking on ya'lls sight for about a month now.  I have not posted anything yet because I do not have a sewing machine yet and do not have that much to contribute to your site.  I am an accounant and do not have free time until after April 15th to do anything besides taxes.  I have been researching sewing/embrodiery machines and plan on buying one the weekend after the 15th.    Ya'll our some very talented ladies!!! I love all your creations, they are inspiring and beautiful. I hope one day I will be able to sew as well as ya'll.  

I have a 6 year old boy, 4 year old princess, and a 2 1/2 year old boy.  We are going to Disney the third week in July and it will be my first trip since I was six years old.  I am so excited!!!

I found something I could contribute to on this board!!   I found the fabric you are looking for and would be more than happy to mail it to you today, if you email me your address.  (I can not pm because I have never posted)

Thanks, 
JoEllen


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

First I want to thank everyone who answered re: if my daughter's prom dress could be hemmed. We found a seamstress who did it for $30.00 and it looks great. She even took in the bust for DD since it was a little big...

So now I have two more questions if you don't mind. While picking up her dress, my DD fell in love with a dress she had on a pattern for her graduation dress. They must wear a full length, pure white dress to graduation. The seamstress said I would have to buy the material and she would do the dress for around $100.00.

Here is the pattern: http://blogs.consumerreports.org/safety/2007/02/candy_racks_con.html. She will also have to put straps on because they are not allowed strapless. Now here is my problem. She told me to get a lining - non wrinkle being the best and I believe Chiffon for the outer layer so she can gap the bodice. Do these sound like the correct material, and would you recomment them? If not what would be better? She said to go to Joann's two different weekends to get the 40%off. Is there better deals...

And lastly I need to see if anyone would be willing to do some work for me. I have a paypal account and would pay you upfront. I have a Kindle (amazon e-reader) and would like to get a cover made in a Disney theme. This is the type I am looking for. http://www.ebookreaderguide.com/2009/10/28/top-10-kindle-covers-and-cases/ (the first picture is how I want to secure the Kindle and the outside I would like to close like #7 or #8) If you would like to do this, please PM me the cost and information. Diane.


----------



## kelly1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks guys for the info on restarting at a certain point in the embroidery - it worked great!
> 
> Now --except for the messed-up "h" what do you think of this T-shirt design? This is embroidered on a Hanes 50/50 shirt. How is the placement- should it be higher or lower or is it good where it is?



Can you find light pink shirts? I think the dark pink writing on light pink would look great!!! and the little dash in Ta Ta's seems  a little weird(not necessary?) to me.  I don't know why.  

ETA: maybe it's just not in the right spot to look right? I can't figure it out :lol:


----------



## angel23321

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



LOVE IT!!! I so want this pattern when you have it ready.


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.



Those turned out cute!  I lost my ta-ta's to cancer.  My new and improved rebuilt ones are better than my real one's were.  Guess there has to be some perk to having cancer.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Enabler Alert-

  My Joann's just got in stuff to make Disney belts.   I got some with mickey heads on for purse straps.  They have princesses, pooh, mickey heads, and mickey and minnie.

It was very reasonablely priced too.


----------



## jessica52877

InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so sorry.  My grandmother just passed away at age 92 and I think she was ready to "go home" also.
> 
> I know I don't post much and I hope I'm not butting in, but I wanted to make a plug for hospice.
> 
> They do such a good job of making sure that everyone is comfortable.  I've been with 2 people who have passed on in a hospice center. I think they do such a good job there of making sure your loved one is not in pain and their support for the family is fantastic.
> 
> I just want to say I'm sorry again.  Even though we had my grandmother for 92 years, I still think of things I wish I'd asked her.
> 
> Dawn



The hospice place my father went to was a life saver. He didn't even survive 12 hours once getting transferred but it was so wonderful with hot soup for all of us and place the kids could get down and run around, nap if they needed to. Dallas was 2 and so was his cousin. Friendliest people! 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  Any more opinions?  Hoop de doo or Mickey's Backyard BBQ?  I don't know much about either one.  Do they take 1 or 2 TS credits?
> 
> Any other dining suggestions?  We usually do crystal palace, 1900 park fare, chef mickeys, crt, akershus, ohana, and I am drawing a blank on the rest.  We have also done whispering canyon, boma, tusker house, the turning restaurant at epcot (forgetting the name), the coral reef...anything new we should try?
> 
> I feel so out of it.  I need to make my dining reservations in 6 days and I haven't done research or anything this year.  I really want to go, but am just not sure we have the money this year.  Do any of you know what time the online dining reservations open up each morning?  Sorry for all of the questions.  I guess I should go over the dining thread.  I just feel like I "know" all of you and value your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never done Hoop or Mick's BBQ and not sure if you wanted just specific character places but we love Liberty Tree Tavern, Teppenedo and Prime Time Diner. The food is excellent at all of the places.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any of the top thread underneath on any setting. I am using prewound bobbins that I bought from Marathon. I am starting to think my machine is a lemon!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it will do that if the shirt is not stablized enough. Are you doing an applique or built in embroidery? To me embroidery does it more often. Just wanted to throw that out there although I am sure you are good with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## babynala

Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.


You did such a nice job on these.  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.


The shirt looks great and I think black would be a good option and I think the lighter colors will proabably sell well among people who will wear them during the walk.  



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.


The adjustments you made on the pocket were spot-on.  The skirt just keeps getting better and better.  



jholbron said:


> I have been lurking on ya'lls sight for about a month now.  I have not posted anything yet because I do not have a sewing machine yet and do not have that much to contribute to your site.  I am an accounant and do not have free time until after April 15th to do anything besides taxes.  I have been researching sewing/embrodiery machines and plan on buying one the weekend after the 15th.    Ya'll our some very talented ladies!!! I love all your creations, they are inspiring and beautiful. I hope one day I will be able to sew as well as ya'll.
> 
> I have a 6 year old boy, 4 year old princess, and a 2 1/2 year old boy.  We are going to Disney the third week in July and it will be my first trip since I was six years old.  I am so excited!!!
> 
> I found something I could contribute to on this board!!   I found the fabric you are looking for and would be more than happy to mail it to you today, if you email me your address.  (I can not pm because I have never posted)
> 
> Thanks,
> JoEllen


Hope you and your family have a great trip in July.


----------



## cydswipe

LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



I didn't comment on the dark brown, I thought it was ok.  However, THIS pocket looks amazing!!


----------



## angel23321

jholbron said:


> I have been lurking on ya'lls sight for about a month now.  I have not posted anything yet because I do not have a sewing machine yet and do not have that much to contribute to your site.  I am an accounant and do not have free time until after April 15th to do anything besides taxes.  I have been researching sewing/embrodiery machines and plan on buying one the weekend after the 15th.    Ya'll our some very talented ladies!!! I love all your creations, they are inspiring and beautiful. I hope one day I will be able to sew as well as ya'll.
> 
> I have a 6 year old boy, 4 year old princess, and a 2 1/2 year old boy.  We are going to Disney the third week in July and it will be my first trip since I was six years old.  I am so excited!!!
> 
> I found something I could contribute to on this board!!   I found the fabric you are looking for and would be more than happy to mail it to you today, if you email me your address.  (I can not pm because I have never posted)
> 
> Thanks,
> JoEllen



I sent you an email JoEllen! Thank you.


----------



## princesskayla

LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



Wow, love the pocket! It looks so seamless. When the pattern is ready let us non-facebookers know how to get it!!! 

Save the TaTa's shirt - I would love it on black!! Also I agree with those that said the - between Ta and Ta could be removed.


----------



## Uniquely Young

Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!. 
Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
Brother PE 700II $600 
Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
Love them, hate them? TIA!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

fairygoodmother said:


> I have to say something to and about you, the Disboutiquers...and I'm in tears as I type...
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I messaged 14 of my Disbou friends regarding a situation in my family - my mom was just diagnosed with lung cancer.
> Almost immediately I received notes...as of today, I've received 12 responses filled with love, encouragement, promises for prayers, and virtual hugs.
> At the same time, I sent an almost identical message to 20 of my everyday (local) friends - people I see often, people I've known for years. I've received responses from 2 of them.
> Mind you, I didn't send out that message to illicit responses or sympathy.  I did ask for prayers -- I just think it says a lot about this group of people.
> 
> You are a loving, compassionate, and caring community.  I love being a small part of this community..and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



OhSweetie!  I am so sorry about your mom...I will pray for you both for healing and sanity as you go thru all of this!



ireland_nicole said:


> well, I'm waiting to find out if it's ok to post my rodeo pics, so I'll just post the St. Patricks day quick outfits for the kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to billwendy for the heads up on the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's Caitie's Riverdance pose LOL.  it doesn't show up well, but it's a round neck top and the contrast trim is a poly/silk dupoini w/ a nice shimmer to it. (and I took care of the stray thread before we left the house too- oops.)



LOVE the Sham rock shirt!  Patrick wanted the same thing...not really sewing much of anything right now...so he was massivley jealous of that!



Granna4679 said:


> I am FINALLY finished with my DGDs Easter dresses.  I was so inspired by LisaZoe's vida that I had to try it myself.  Now, I realize mine isn't as intricate and detailed as hers but I am pretty happy with it.  Thanks Lisa!!
> I used all SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli...I just love them.
> 
> This is the front and back of DGD5's dress (they are alike mostly except for  the placement of the ruffles).  I did little sis's first and decided to put more ruffles on Big Sis's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Thanks for letting me share these.



CUTE!!!  What beautiful work!




LISA!  I love your skirt!  I wish Katie was into ruffles...just a little!  I would so get that for her!  But she says NO RUFFLES!  Darn that grwoing up!


So...I still can't open the software for my new machine....AHHHHHHHH....they have done a troubleshoot of it remotely and will be sending me some info on what I need to do when they get the update....I am so mad!

I plan on keeping very busy this weekend in advance of Tuesday...I am so not ready for this!  I know everything will be okay, I am jsut more wore about the process than the outcome!  I have NEVER had any surgery so this is uncharted ground for me.  But I finally told my mom this week and she was actually calmer than I thought she would be...but she is coming down to stay with us, I will need help with the kids so that is a good thing.


----------



## CastleCreations

Would any of you ever pay $3100 a night for a hotel? I'm trying to find a nice hotel for me and my guy to go that has a baby grand in it. He plays professionally and thought it would be nice. But geezzzzzz....I have some money but $3100 is a bit much for an ORLANDO!!! hotel. It's not like it's in Bora Bora or anything. I'm not sure what the prices are for presidential suites. I guess I should do more shopping.


----------



## teresajoy

cukal6 said:


> You all got me sewing and I have to say that I love it.
> 
> Now, I want to make my infant daughter a princess dress (nothing too hard) for our upcoming trip.  Any idea where I can get a pattern for a 3-6 month old?  Do they even make them that small?



I would go with princified Simply Sweets (by CarlaC) She has directrions on her blog: http://www.scientificseamstress.com 

I used her directions for these dresses:





This one is with the Precious Dress (AKA: The Lydia)





And, Aurora with the Simply Sweet:






Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I DID get to talk to you...and chatted away like I talk to you every day of the week
> 
> I'm so bummed we are missing each other again in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a Sr. this year?



I usually only talk to people that I'm really close to (Mom and Heather!) on the phone, but talking to you (and everyone else that was htere!) was like talking to one of them! 

I wish we were there at the same time too!!!

Yes, he's a senior this year. Are you TRYING to make me cry?? 
(if he wins state, they go to California!)


angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys..I had them check, there is none in at least a 2 hour drive and I don't have the time to go do that in the next few weeks. Thanks though.



When I had them check, I found one far away, but they would mail it to me. 



birdie757 said:


> Ok, just as a warning...we did this back in Oct because I needed some more fabric for my sister's crib set I was making her for her shower.  They looked up all the Joann's in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale/Palm Beach area...which is huge.  We drove over an hour to two stores immediately and they did not have any.  Finally at the second store they told us that the computer system can take over a week to update the inventory in each store!  I will never ever go by that again to drive that distance.  Even if you call the store they will only look it up in their computer...I would make sure they have it in hand before I drove next time.



Excellent advice! 



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Okay... as promised - here's pictures of my little monkeys, er, princesses.  LOL  (I know I'm not supposed to say this, but please excuse their messy appearances... they spent ALL day outside today and were a royal mess before bed - when I took their pictures).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Hayleigh in the first (and probably last!) pettiskirt I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Hayleigh's twin sister, Hannah.  Hannah is usually the ham when it comes to posing for pictures, but she was in an "off" mood tonight.  This is the best I got out of her tonight... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you all for the warm welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you all better and ooohing and aaahing over your beautiful creations!



OH, they are so cute!!!! I love the petti and the little Cinderella top! 



Granna4679 said:


> Theresa - Good luck to Corey.  That is fantastic that he is going to state.



Thanks! We are very proud of him! Lydia REALLY wants him to win, because if they do, they are going to Disney. She wants him to tell her all about the "Underwater Nemo Ride and the Pinocchio Ride" ! 


vester said:


> Ok ladies, I want to hear your ideas!!!
> 
> I made a twirly skirt for my daughter.  The fabric is really neat, I bought it years ago, and just used it.  Its muted colors, and has a bias tape border at the bottom of a muted green, really cute!
> 
> Well, I want her to wear it to eat breakfast with Pooh at DW in the MK.
> 
> I was thinking of cutting a Mickey Mouse head out of the fabric for a shirt.  Or maybe cutting out the letters "Pooh" and doing applique with those?
> 
> I want it to be cute and original.  Any ideas for what to do with the top?  I also thought about shirring the fabric and making a tank top?
> 
> Whaddaya guys think?
> 
> Vester



Do you have a picture of the skirt? That will  help us give you better ideas. 

And, I really want to see it! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Today, I went to the last Waldemort in my area that has fabric, despite that it's in "the hood."  Was looking for Toy Story fabric (and hoping to find Stitch, but I'm resolved to never finding any).  Didn't find what I was looking for, but did get 4 yds of a cute Hawaiian shirt print.  As I was checking out, the cashier said "isn't it sad that we're losing our fabric dept?"
> On the other hand she did tell me next week they would start the clearance.  They did have Tinkerbell and Princess fabric, so I may go back.  Still sad to see it go though.



That is so sad!!! I'm glad you found out in time to go get some deals though! 



Costumesaremylife said:


> My tie dyed shirts for the big give.


These are great, thank you!!! 



billwendy said:


> WOW - they are amazing!!! How did you get your Mickey's so nice and formed and dark? I tried once, but my mickey looked a bit blobby.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is so adorable!!!!



HEY HEY HEY!!!! Pretend you didn't see those! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.



It looks great!!! 



candicenicole19 said:


> I have a question for everyone!  I am looking for some peter pan applique designs and can not find them ANYWHERE!  I am also looking for some Animal Kingdom ones, Mickey in a safari hat ect cn anyone steer me in the right directions.  Not that SOT has taken down all their copywritten ones I am struggling!



I PMed you with HS's info! 



LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.





jholbron said:


> I have a 6 year old boy, 4 year old princess, and a 2 1/2 year old boy.  We are going to Disney the third week in July and it will be my first trip since I was six years old.  I am so excited!!!
> 
> I found something I could contribute to on this board!!   I found the fabric you are looking for and would be more than happy to mail it to you today, if you email me your address.  (I can not pm because I have never posted)
> 
> Thanks,
> JoEllen



Oh boy! You are going to have so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## jholbron

CastleCreations said:


> Would any of you ever pay $3100 a night for a hotel? I'm trying to find a nice hotel for me and my guy to go that has a baby grand in it. He plays professionally and thought it would be nice. But geezzzzzz....I have some money but $3100 is a bit much for an ORLANDO!!! hotel. It's not like it's in Bora Bora or anything. I'm not sure what the prices are for presidential suites. I guess I should do more shopping.



Have you looked into rental houses in Orlando?  I know its not the same but some of those rental houses are gorgeous!


----------



## eyor44

babynala said:


> I got that fabric at JoAnn's, they also had a coordinating fabric that was just the orange fish on the blue background.  Your daughter must be a big alligator fan if she wanted her party at the alligator farm.  How fun.



Thank you for the information. The closest JoAnn's to me is over an hour away, but I was able to find it online.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

The save the ta*tas website has ta*tas written with a heart where i put the * symbol. I can't use a heart because it is trademarked so I put the dash in there. I just washed and dried the shirts and will start another one as soon as I finish my Anastacia skirt.


----------



## weluvdizne

First of all, anyone need an extra husband for a couple hours?  He is making me crazy as I struggle with this.  The kids are out in the backyard playing, and he keeps coming over to me and my sewing machine and hoovering.  All he ever says is, "How's it going, Sewing Lady?"  AND - he is standing in my light!  Whoever said your husband is your biggest child was correct.  
Sorry, had to vent!  I'm sure some of you have been there!

Anyway, I am _trying_ to do my first applique.  I think it's something simple compared to what everyone else does.  It's just a MM head on a t-shirt.  If I set the stitch length at .5, the stitches are too far apart, but if I set it at .3, they get all clumped together.  No, I do not have a .4.  Also, how do I avoid a bump that my foot won't go over?  That seems to happend when it is set at .3. My thread on the underside is really loose and ugly and all over the place.  It's just bad.  I read and re-read Heather's tute on this, and actually printed out a copy to have next to my sewing machine to refer to.  I know I need to keep practicing, and I do see it improving from one try to the next, but these are a few things I just don't know how to correct.  I do understand the corners and have done those nicely every time.  
Thank you, I appreciate the advice.  

Nancy


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I plan on keeping very busy this weekend in advance of Tuesday...I am so not ready for this!  I know everything will be okay, I am jsut more wore about the process than the outcome!  I have NEVER had any surgery so this is uncharted ground for me.  But I finally told my mom this week and she was actually calmer than I thought she would be...but she is coming down to stay with us, I will need help with the kids so that is a good thing.



I hope it helps a little to know that we will all be praying for you!! 



CastleCreations said:


> Would any of you ever pay $3100 a night for a hotel? I'm trying to find a nice hotel for me and my guy to go that has a baby grand in it. He plays professionally and thought it would be nice. But geezzzzzz....I have some money but $3100 is a bit much for an ORLANDO!!! hotel. It's not like it's in Bora Bora or anything. I'm not sure what the prices are for presidential suites. I guess I should do more shopping.


WOW!! That's a lot of money!!! I second the house idea! 
And....tell us more about this guy! 




weluvdizne said:


> First of all, anyone need an extra husband for a couple hours?  He is making me crazy as I struggle with this.  The kids are out in the backyard playing, and he keeps coming over to me and my sewing machine and hoovering.  All he ever says is, "How's it going, Sewing Lady?"  AND - he is standing in my light!  Whoever said your husband is your biggest child was correct.
> Sorry, had to vent!  I'm sure some of you have been there!
> 
> Anyway, I am _trying_ to do my first applique.  I think it's something simple compared to what everyone else does.  It's just a MM head on a t-shirt.  If I set the stitch length at .5, the stitches are too far apart, but if I set it at .3, they get all clumped together.  No, I do not have a .4.  Also, how do I avoid a bump that my foot won't go over?  That seems to happend when it is set at .3. My thread on the underside is really loose and ugly and all over the place.  It's just bad.  I read and re-read Heather's tute on this, and actually printed out a copy to have next to my sewing machine to refer to.  I know I need to keep practicing, and I do see it improving from one try to the next, but these are a few things I just don't know how to correct.  I do understand the corners and have done those nicely every time.
> Thank you, I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Nancy



I have no help with the applique, (I've never done one!) but, I do understand about the hubby and people standing in your light! It does sound like he's TRYING to be supportive, but um, yah...


----------



## sahm1000

Hey Everybody!  I voted this morning twice for Teresa (since I have two different emails I registered them both and vote twice - you can do the same if you have two!!!)  and I noticed that she has only gotten 9 votes since then.  That's nt very many!!!!  We need to help her win this!  Please, vote!  Don't forget that it only takes a couple of minutes (really 2-3) to register, and everyday after about 30 seconds to vote.  I know this group can move mountains and I've seen it done by us!  We can win this for her but we need all of you everyday!  So please vote!

Here is the link:

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=565817


----------



## eyor44

Granna4679 said:


>


These are so cute. Bambi and Thumper look great.



livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set


Now this is something you don't see every day.  I love how you did your numbers. 



ireland_nicole said:


>


Very original. 



woodkins said:


> Well, yesterday was Spring Picture day at Gianna's school (love that it is on St. Paddy's day LOL)...anyway this was her choice of picture day outfits:


LOVE the hat!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


I really like this shirt. It's sure to be a hit.



LisaZoe said:


>


Oh Lisa, this outfit is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## eyor44

Voted!


----------



## aimeeg

RMAMom said:


> I don't see any of the top thread underneath on any setting. I am using prewound bobbins that I bought from Marathon. I am starting to think my machine is a lemon!!!



I have had three machines now. The first was a complete lemon! It was horrible. I had to send it back and get a new one. The second one was fantastic! I just wore it out. I had over 2 million stitches on the machine. The brother repair place is several hours away. I decided to buy a new one. I had not planned on buying a new machine so soon but I figured I had tangible proof that I use the thing. I was also told that you CANNOT use any other bobbin thread other than Brother because it is a different weight then the bobbin thread at the fabric store. Good Luck and I hope you can get your machine working! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.



I would wear it in black. Also AC Moore has blank tee shirts with a more girly fit if you need them. 



LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



Loves it!!!! I think it is perfect now.


----------



## kelly1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> The save the ta*tas website has ta*tas written with a heart where i put the * symbol. I can't use a heart because it is trademarked so I put the dash in there. I just washed and dried the shirts and will start another one as soon as I finish my Anastacia skirt.



THAT'S why it looked strange to me...I'm used to seeing the Heart.

Now that I know why it's different I like it.   I hate when something that simple bugs the crap out of me.  

Does that make sense? (I will state now...I have never ONCE said I'm normal and made sense   )


I LOVE the pink.  Can you post a picture of the black one when you are done? 

And how are you selling these?   I may need one for my walk 


ETA...I just saw you are posting them on Facebook.


----------



## cydswipe

I voted... 
Thanks for the reminder to add my hubby's email... I'll go register him now!!


----------



## kelly1218

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  Any more opinions?  *Hoop de doo or Mickey's Backyard BBQ*?  I don't know much about either one.  Do they take 1 or 2 TS credits?
> 
> Any other dining suggestions?  We usually do crystal palace, 1900 park fare, chef mickeys, crt, akershus, ohana, and I am drawing a blank on the rest.  We have also done whispering canyon, boma, tusker house, the turning restaurant at epcot (forgetting the name), the coral reef...anything new we should try?
> 
> I feel so out of it.  I need to make my dining reservations in 6 days and I haven't done research or anything this year.  I really want to go, but am just not sure we have the money this year.  Do any of you know what time the online dining reservations open up each morning?  Sorry for all of the questions.  I guess I should go over the dining thread.  I just feel like I "know" all of you and value your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've never done the BBQ...but we've done the Hoop De Doo at least 6 times over the years.
> 
> It's corny, but a lot of fun. My kids were 9 months and 3 our first trip, and BOTH sat and watched the whole show.  They make it fun...involve the audience, and don't let more than 5 minutes pass without entertaining you.
> 
> Now at 11 and almost 14, they are asking if we are going again our next trip.
Click to expand...


----------



## cydswipe

cydswipe said:


> I voted...
> Thanks for the reminder to add my hubby's email... I'll go register him now!!



voted 2 times today...

I encourage every to register and vote!


----------



## angel23321

aimeeg said:


> I have had three machines now. The first was a complete lemon! It was horrible. I had to send it back and get a new one. The second one was fantastic! I just wore it out. I had over 2 million stitches on the machine. The brother repair place is several hours away. I decided to buy a new one. I had not planned on buying a new machine so soon but I figured I had tangible proof that I use the thing. I was also told that you CANNOT use any other bobbin thread other than Brother because it is a different weight then the bobbin thread at the fabric store. Good Luck and I hope you can get your machine working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree 100% my brother does not like any bobbin thread except brother.  I can use any top thread just not in the bobbin.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

For those asking about machines, I would say that this is purchase that you do want to buy the best you afford.  I have gone through several machines and finally found my favorite Brother 4000D Innovis.  It is both a sewing machine and an embroidery machine.

For embroidery machines make sure you get the biggest hoop machine you can afford.  I started with a 5X7 and a hard to attach hoop that gave me nothing but problems, 2 months later I bought the said brother and have been happy since.

Do take time often to clean out the bobbin case.  I take off the plates, remove the race, dust with the little brush, even use canned air to make sure everything is out.  I take off the covers on the thread part and also clean out the tension disks.  I only do the disks once every few months.  I bring my machine into the store for a general once over each year.  

Good luck in making a wise decision and you must post pictures after you get your machines.


----------



## glorib

Thought I'd share an idea that I had regarding our upcoming trip!  Both of my kids know our home phone number and Caleb knows my cell phone number (we're practicing with Ella) but I worry what would happen in an emergency - if they'd forget or just freeze up and be too scared to tell whomever was trying to help, etc. . . 

Anyway, I just ordered custom silicone bracelets with my cell phone number debossed into them.  (like the livestrong bracelets)  I figured that way, if there's an emergency or we accidentally get separated, they will have our phone number readily available.  I'm hoping that since the number is debossed and in the same color as the bracelet, it won't be obvious to strangers, especially since those types of bracelets are pretty popular.

Here's the website I ordered from - I bought two bracelets at 4.50 each (they have a child size), with free shipping.  I was tempted to buy one of several colors so that Ella would have a matching color to her custom each day, but DH vetoed that thought, saying I was "obsessing just a tad too much."  I don't think of it as obsessing so much as good planning and proper coordination!

silicone bracelets


----------



## kelly1218

glorib said:


> Thought I'd share an idea that I had regarding our upcoming trip!  Both of my kids know our home phone number and Caleb knows my cell phone number (we're practicing with Ella) but I worry what would happen in an emergency - if they'd forget or just freeze up and be too scared to tell whomever was trying to help, etc. . .
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered custom silicone bracelets with my cell phone number debossed into them.  (like the livestrong bracelets)  I figured that way, if there's an emergency or we accidentally get separated, they will have our phone number readily available.  I'm hoping that since the number is debossed and in the same color as the bracelet, it won't be obvious to strangers, especially since those types of bracelets are pretty popular.
> 
> Here's the website I ordered from - I bought two bracelets at 4.50 each (they have a child size), with free shipping.  I was tempted to buy one of several colors so that Ella would have a matching color to her custom each day, but DH vetoed that thought, saying I was "obsessing just a tad too much."  I don't think of it as obsessing so much as good planning and proper coordination!
> 
> silicone bracelets



And if you can't find child size to fit your kids...or if you think they won't keep it on. Adult sizes fit on most younger kids ankles!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.


I would love to see it in black!  It's my fave color- slimming LOL.


LisaZoe said:


> I think black would look great. You could always do one as a sample to see what you think but I bet the embroidery will 'pop'. I know pink is usually the color associated with this cause but since the embroidery is pink, I think using different colors for the tee is a quick way to expand the options to attract more buyers. Good luck on the fund-raising!
> 
> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.


Perfect!  Wowyee!


Steve's Girl said:


> Definitely wash them first!  I was in a hurry the night before Thanksgiving and appliqued turkeys on unwashed t-shirts for my daughters.  They looked great for Thanksgiving Day, but did not do well when I washed them.  They were 100% cotton Old Navy t-shirts.  The shirts shrunk a little, but the fabric I used for the appliques did not and it just looked awful.  The turkeys ended up with puckered necks!  I won't make that mistake again.


doesn't that just make them more authentic looking?


Uniquely Young said:


> Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
> Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!.
> Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
> Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
> Brother PE 700II $600
> Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
> Love them, hate them? TIA!



I don't have a futura, but I know a lot of people have had issues w/ them.  I have a Brother PE 700II and I love, love, love, love it!  I have over a milion stitches on it, so I've used it enough to get a good feel for it I think.  I HAD the brother 1034D.  I really wouldn't recommend it.  Mine only lasted 5 months, before it was broken beyond repair and trying to get it serviced (bought online) was impossible.  I ended up buying an Elna and I love it.  Much heavier duty, doesn't wimp out when serging gathered seams, and does a beautiful rolled hem.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> LOVE the Sham rock shirt!  Patrick wanted the same thing...not really sewing much of anything right now...so he was massivley jealous of that!
> 
> 
> I plan on keeping very busy this weekend in advance of Tuesday...I am so not ready for this!  I know everything will be okay, I am jsut more wore about the process than the outcome!  I have NEVER had any surgery so this is uncharted ground for me.  But I finally told my mom this week and she was actually calmer than I thought she would be...but she is coming down to stay with us, I will need help with the kids so that is a good thing.



I'll be praying for you on Tuesday, and am glad your mom is coming to help.  Also thanks for the compliment on the shirt


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

kelly1218 said:


> THAT'S why it looked strange to me...I'm used to seeing the Heart.
> 
> Now that I know why it's different I like it.   I hate when something that simple bugs the crap out of me.
> 
> Does that make sense? (I will state now...I have never ONCE said I'm normal and made sense   )
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pink.  Can you post a picture of the black one when you are done?
> 
> And how are you selling these?   I may need one for my walk
> 
> 
> ETA...I just saw you are posting them on Facebook.



I think I am putting them on either  or e--y but not sure yet. I want to get a couple done first before I list anything. Some I will probably sell in person to family & friends. The heart thing bugged me too at first - I am not normal either - I am a Star Wars geek at heart.


----------



## Granna4679

jessica52877 said:


> I have never done Hoop or Mick's BBQ and not sure if you wanted just specific character places but we love Liberty Tree Tavern, Teppenedo and Prime Time Diner. The food is excellent at all of the places.



I second the Liberty Tree Tavern and the Prime Time Diner.  We loved both of them...GREAT food!



weluvdizne said:


> First of all, anyone need an extra husband for a couple hours?
> 
> Anyway, I am _trying_ to do my first applique.  I think it's something simple compared to what everyone else does.  It's just a MM head on a t-shirt.  If I set the stitch length at .5, the stitches are too far apart, but if I set it at .3, they get all clumped together.  No, I do not have a .4.  Also, how do I avoid a bump that my foot won't go over?  That seems to happend when it is set at .3. My thread on the underside is really loose and ugly and all over the place.  It's just bad.  I read and re-read Heather's tute on this, and actually printed out a copy to have next to my sewing machine to refer to.  I know I need to keep practicing, and I do see it improving from one try to the next, but these are a few things I just don't know how to correct.  I do understand the corners and have done those nicely every time.
> Thank you, I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Nancy



I do A LOT of appliqueing and I set mine on .3 all the time.  Are you using stabilizer?  I use Sulky tear away.  It seems to hold in place and makes stitching even.  Sometimes when I go over something "again" it does what you are describing.  Try taking thread and bobbin out and re-threading everything.  And also, is the machine threaded through the little tension thingy on the top?  I have missed that step a time or two when threading and this is what happens also.  I hope I have helped.  





eyor44 said:


> These are so cute. Bambi and Thumper look great.



Thank you.  My little DGD calls Thumper "Dumper" so I had to make something with "Dumper" on it for her because I just well...just like to hear her say it.  Ha!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.



Very cute idea.  I have a ton of overalls and denim skirts that I need to use for something.  I used to applique overalls all the time but I am rather burned out on them.  I might try adding a skirt of some sort like this.  I like your applique too.


----------



## weluvdizne

Granna4679 said:


> I do A LOT of appliqueing and I set mine on .3 all the time.  Are you using stabilizer?  I use Sulky tear away.  It seems to hold in place and makes stitching even.  Sometimes when I go over something "again" it does what you are describing.  Try taking thread and bobbin out and re-threading everything.  And also, is the machine threaded through the little tension thingy on the top?  I have missed that step a time or two when threading and this is what happens also.  I hope I have helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  My little DGD calls Thumper "Dumper" so I had to make something with "Dumper" on it for her because I just well...just like to hear her say it.  Ha!
> .



I am using the Solvy stabilizer that is water soluble.  It is on the front over the applique.  Do I have the wrong kind?  Is it placed wrong?  Should I have it on the inside of the t-shirt as well?  At first, I forgot it completely, but when I added it, I noticed the thread on the front got better.  I have missed the tension thing on top a couple times, so I will have to go check that out.  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.  

Your DGD sounds so cute.  I love it when they say things cute like that.  It's a sad day when they realize they are saying it wrong and then correct themselves.  It means they are growing up.  How old is DGD?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

You need stabilizer underneath the material you are applique-ing I use stitch n tear and it works well, I also have sulky stuff for non-hooped embroidery.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

weluvdizne said:


> First of all, anyone need an extra husband for a couple hours?  He is making me crazy as I struggle with this.  The kids are out in the backyard playing, and he keeps coming over to me and my sewing machine and hoovering.  All he ever says is, "How's it going, Sewing Lady?"  AND - he is standing in my light!  Whoever said your husband is your biggest child was correct.
> Sorry, had to vent!  I'm sure some of you have been there!
> 
> Anyway, I am _trying_ to do my first applique.  I think it's something simple compared to what everyone else does.  It's just a MM head on a t-shirt.  If I set the stitch length at .5, the stitches are too far apart, but if I set it at .3, they get all clumped together.  No, I do not have a .4.  Also, how do I avoid a bump that my foot won't go over?  That seems to happend when it is set at .3. My thread on the underside is really loose and ugly and all over the place.  It's just bad.  I read and re-read Heather's tute on this, and actually printed out a copy to have next to my sewing machine to refer to.  I know I need to keep practicing, and I do see it improving from one try to the next, but these are a few things I just don't know how to correct.  I do understand the corners and have done those nicely every time.
> Thank you, I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Nancy



Are you using an embroidery machine or doing it 'by hand'?  If by hand, run it around at .5 then go around it again to fill in the gaps.

And, of course, rethread your machine.  It's like when you call IT and they tell you to reboot.  Just do it, because sometimes it helps and no one knows why.  Generally when I have loose crazy thread on the back it's because my top thread has slipped somehow.

Check the tension, too.  If you zigzag on a piece of scrap, does it look right?



glorib said:


> Thought I'd share an idea that I had regarding our upcoming trip!  Both of my kids know our home phone number and Caleb knows my cell phone number (we're practicing with Ella) but I worry what would happen in an emergency - if they'd forget or just freeze up and be too scared to tell whomever was trying to help, etc. . .
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered custom silicone bracelets with my cell phone number debossed into them.  (like the livestrong bracelets)  I figured that way, if there's an emergency or we accidentally get separated, they will have our phone number readily available.  I'm hoping that since the number is debossed and in the same color as the bracelet, it won't be obvious to strangers, especially since those types of bracelets are pretty popular.
> 
> Here's the website I ordered from - I bought two bracelets at 4.50 each (they have a child size), with free shipping.  I was tempted to buy one of several colors so that Ella would have a matching color to her custom each day, but DH vetoed that thought, saying I was "obsessing just a tad too much."  I don't think of it as obsessing so much as good planning and proper coordination!
> 
> silicone bracelets



Call me weird, but I used a sharpie and wrote our cell phone number on the inside of DD's shoe.  She wouldn't wear any jewelry and girly girls don't have pockets, you know.  It was crazy enough that we hoped she'd remember.

Deb


----------



## 2cutekidz

weluvdizne said:


> First of all, anyone need an extra husband for a couple hours?  He is making me crazy as I struggle with this.  The kids are out in the backyard playing, and he keeps coming over to me and my sewing machine and hoovering.  All he ever says is, "How's it going, Sewing Lady?"  AND - he is standing in my light!  Whoever said your husband is your biggest child was correct.
> Sorry, had to vent!  I'm sure some of you have been there!
> 
> Anyway, I am _trying_ to do my first applique.  I think it's something simple compared to what everyone else does.  It's just a MM head on a t-shirt.  If I set the stitch length at .5, the stitches are too far apart, but if I set it at .3, they get all clumped together.  No, I do not have a .4.  Also, how do I avoid a bump that my foot won't go over?  That seems to happend when it is set at .3. My thread on the underside is really loose and ugly and all over the place.  It's just bad.  I read and re-read Heather's tute on this, and actually printed out a copy to have next to my sewing machine to refer to.  I know I need to keep practicing, and I do see it improving from one try to the next, but these are a few things I just don't know how to correct.  I do understand the corners and have done those nicely every time.
> Thank you, I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Nancy



Even thought it probably looks like it a bobbin issue, the thread on the underside being loose sounds like your machine isn't threaded right.  Re thread it and try it again.  If that still doesn't work, take some picture of your machine and bobbin area and post it, maybe we'll be able to help with some pictures.



weluvdizne said:


> I am using the Solvy stabilizer that is water soluble.  It is on the front over the applique.  Do I have the wrong kind?  Is it placed wrong?  Should I have it on the inside of the t-shirt as well?  At first, I forgot it completely, but when I added it, I noticed the thread on the front got better.  I have missed the tension thing on top a couple times, so I will have to go check that out.  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.



You definately need stabilizer on the underside of the t-shirt.  I only use Sulky tear away on the underside, no stabilizer over the applique (never heard of doing it that way)  I will say, my first sewing machine never appliqued well.  There were almost always gaps, bumps, or clumps in the front.  I didn't get the smooth lines or the hang of it until I got my Kenmore.


----------



## elmonshea

Hello Ladies!
I want to start by saying you all do WONDERFUL work!!!!!   
I look on here often and while I am inspired, I am not great at sewing.  I try and that is all I can do....  

I do have a question and wondering if you all can help me out.. 
I seen an outfit on ebay and wanted it so bad, but did not win.. 
So now I am going to TRY to make it.. 


I has appliques (I think????) for the people but I am going to try to find the pictures and use iron on transfer on to white fabric. I know that I can Not attempt to do them. 
BUT I need help with making the skirt...........
I have 3 dd's ages are 2,4, 6(she is tall)
Not sure what lenghts I need to make for each or how wide I need for each section..  I have seen a tutorial on how to gather, but not sure if I know how much to gather.. 
I am a newbie and know nothing.. I have a reg. brother sewing machine and a very cheap embr. machine.  I have sewed dresses, totes, my dd's bed set etc. but never done a twirl skirt.. So scared I will mess up. 
Anybody want to help out????


----------



## jessica52877

weluvdizne said:


> I am using the Solvy stabilizer that is water soluble.  It is on the front over the applique.  Do I have the wrong kind?  Is it placed wrong?  Should I have it on the inside of the t-shirt as well?  At first, I forgot it completely, but when I added it, I noticed the thread on the front got better.  I have missed the tension thing on top a couple times, so I will have to go check that out.  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Your DGD sounds so cute.  I love it when they say things cute like that.  It's a sad day when they realize they are saying it wrong and then correct themselves.  It means they are growing up.  How old is DGD?



Use something on the back side of the applique like others have said. I use cut away. I don't usually use water soluble on much besides towels and sometimes blankets to hold the ?nap down. It will keep the stitches from sinking so isn't going to hurt anything, but probably makes it harder to sew.


----------



## sahm1000

Thank you so much to everyone that voted!  I noticed that she's got another 20+ votes!  Yeah!    We can help her rock the vote!  


And remember, if you have more than one email you can register on both emails and vote twice each day.  Here is the link again if you haven't voted yet today:




http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=565817


----------



## mgmsmommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.



Very cute! Unique skirt too!  Great job


----------



## Happy Mom2

WOW!  I love this thread!  Everyone does such amazing work.  I've had my sewing machine for 7 years and other than sewing two rectangles for curtains, and fixing the seam in a pair of pants I haven't used it.  I keep saying I want to take a sewing class, but y'all have inspired me to actually find one in my area!!


----------



## ellenbenny

sahm1000 said:


> Thank you so much to everyone that voted!  I noticed that she's got another 20+ votes!  Yeah!    We can help her rock the vote!
> 
> 
> And remember, if you have more than one email you can register on both emails and vote twice each day.  Here is the link again if you haven't voted yet today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=565817



I voted!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I came across a Craigslist ad for a Brother Innov-is 4000D for sale.  I contacted the seller and they said they are closing a store and selling it for $890.  I have seen that they sell for over $2000 on ebay.  Obviously I have to find out if this is for real, but tell me about this machine if anyone has it??

Also if it is for real, what to look at/for if I go take a look at it.  She claims it only has 3 hours on it.

ETA:

Never mind, she got back to me and it is not local, is in Florida.  I thought Craigslist was supposed to be for local advertising.  

Looked the email address up on google, definitely a scam!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Happy Mom2 said:


> WOW!  I love this thread!  Everyone does such amazing work.  I've had my sewing machine for 7 years and other than sewing two rectangles for curtains, and fixing the seam in a pair of pants I haven't used it.  I keep saying I want to take a sewing class, but y'all have inspired me to actually find one in my area!!



Welcome!!  We're better than a sewing class!  We're here for inspiration, encouragement, and how to's!!  Get stuck on a pattern in the middle of the night, no probmlem, someone is almost always here to help you out!  No joke!  One of my first attempts at a commercial pattern had me pulling my hair out at midnight.  I posted my question here and had an answer (and a waaaaay better explaination than the directions!) within minutes!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

elmonshea said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I want to start by saying you all do WONDERFUL work!!!!!
> I look on here often and while I am inspired, I am not great at sewing.  I try and that is all I can do....
> 
> I do have a question and wondering if you all can help me out..
> I seen an outfit on ebay and wanted it so bad, but did not win..
> So now I am going to TRY to make it..
> here is the auction > http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280476286392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I has appliques (I think????) for the people but I am going to try to find the pictures and use iron on transfer on to white fabric. I know that I can Not attempt to do them.
> BUT I need help with making the skirt...........
> I have 3 dd's ages are 2,4, 6(she is tall)
> Not sure what lenghts I need to make for each or how wide I need for each section..  I have seen a tutorial on how to gather, but not sure if I know how much to gather..
> I am a newbie and know nothing.. I have a reg. brother sewing machine and a very cheap embr. machine.  I have sewed dresses, totes, my dd's bed set etc. but never done a twirl skirt.. So scared I will mess up.
> Anybody want to help out????



Just a quick note; we're not allowed to post links to auctions on here, even if they are expired or not our own. 

That being said...Welcome!!  We'll have you sewing fabulous sets in no time.  A warning though, it is throughly addictive!  The set does have appliques.  The skirt is a stripwork twirl skirt, I have a tute on my blog on how to make a double layer skirt like that.  I can help you modify the strips to the width you need if you need the help.

My blog

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html


----------



## mom2rtk

elmonshea said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I want to start by saying you all do WONDERFUL work!!!!!
> I look on here often and while I am inspired, I am not great at sewing.  I try and that is all I can do....
> 
> I do have a question and wondering if you all can help me out..
> I seen an outfit on ebay and wanted it so bad, but did not win..
> So now I am going to TRY to make it..
> here is the auction > http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280476286392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I has appliques (I think????) for the people but I am going to try to find the pictures and use iron on transfer on to white fabric. I know that I can Not attempt to do them.
> BUT I need help with making the skirt...........
> I have 3 dd's ages are 2,4, 6(she is tall)
> Not sure what lenghts I need to make for each or how wide I need for each section..  I have seen a tutorial on how to gather, but not sure if I know how much to gather..
> I am a newbie and know nothing.. I have a reg. brother sewing machine and a very cheap embr. machine.  I have sewed dresses, totes, my dd's bed set etc. but never done a twirl skirt.. So scared I will mess up.
> Anybody want to help out????



Hey! One of my best buddies made that set! PM me if you'd like to contact her!


----------



## elmonshea

2cutekidz:
Thank You!  I edited my post and took off the web. (sorry)
I have your blog saved and I am going to look at it as soon as I get done on my Dis..  (it's a nightly thing LOL)
I wish I had the talent you all have..  Maybe one day I will get brave and post some things I have done.. I am not good with measurements and do alot by just "winging it" so when it has to be perfect, I am so worried I will mess up.  I guess practice makes perfect huh..... 
I am sure I will take you up on helping out with the sizes of the strips. 

mom2rtk:
Tell her it is awesome.. We are going to WDW during the StarWars weekend and while I know my Dh and son will love it, I am trying to make it exciting for the girls also. You could ask her where she got the pictures to design the characters on there.?.   I bought the little einstein one that she had on there and got it in the mail today.. It is too cute. 

Wanted to tell you all again...  Beautiful Work!!!!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately. 

I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:






and this one is his for Easter:





plus I made him this 1st pair of knit boxer briefs:




after trying them on he declared them most comfy undies ever.  Doesn't want to wear his store bought undies anymore & so I expect to make quite a few more

I also made my girls these Easter sets of stripwork jumper/leggings:
Morgan's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sierra's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the leggings: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh & I almost forgot.  I finally made something for myself.  I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:





I have learned so much since finding this thread.  Working on outfits for my first big give right now  
I am looking forward to learning more from you all.  Which brings me to this question... My ds Garrison's 5th grade class has civil war day coming up in May & he has to have a soldier costume.  Could anyone help me figure out how to make this?  He is playing the part of an injured soldier.  I don't have a clue where to even start.  Thanks.


----------



## mom2rtk

elmonshea said:


> 2cutekidz:
> 
> mom2rtk:
> 
> 
> Tell her it is awesome.. We are going to WDW during the StarWars weekend and while I know my Dh and son will love it, I am trying to make it exciting for the girls also. You could ask her where she got the pictures to design the characters on there.?.   I bought the little einstein one that she had on there and got it in the mail today.. It is too cute.
> 
> Wanted to tell you all again...  Beautiful Work!!!!!!




I'll pass that along. I'm sure she downloaded the digital designs for applique somewhere. I don't know if they are still out there to be purchased or not.

Have a great time at SWW! I think it would be so cool to go, but don't tolerate the Florida heat well enough to give it a try...


----------



## LisaZoe

I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



Awww....... she's adorable Lisa! And so is that set!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> Thought I'd share an idea that I had regarding our upcoming trip!  Both of my kids know our home phone number and Caleb knows my cell phone number (we're practicing with Ella) but I worry what would happen in an emergency - if they'd forget or just freeze up and be too scared to tell whomever was trying to help, etc. . .
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered custom silicone bracelets with my cell phone number debossed into them.  (like the livestrong bracelets)  I figured that way, if there's an emergency or we accidentally get separated, they will have our phone number readily available.  I'm hoping that since the number is debossed and in the same color as the bracelet, it won't be obvious to strangers, especially since those types of bracelets are pretty popular.
> 
> Here's the website I ordered from - I bought two bracelets at 4.50 each (they have a child size), with free shipping.  I was tempted to buy one of several colors so that Ella would have a matching color to her custom each day, but DH vetoed that thought, saying I was "obsessing just a tad too much."  I don't think of it as obsessing so much as good planning and proper coordination!
> 
> silicone bracelets



Great idea Lori! And, I like your idea of having Ella's bands match! Pooh on your hubby! 



ireland_nicole said:


> doesn't that just make them more authentic looking?





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.



That is wonderful!!! I love it! Isn't HS's little cutie cute! 



elmonshea said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I want to start by saying you all do WONDERFUL work!!!!!
> I look on here often and while I am inspired, I am not great at sewing.  I try and that is all I can do....
> 
> I do have a question and wondering if you all can help me out..
> I seen an outfit on ebay and wanted it so bad, but did not win..
> So now I am going to TRY to make it..
> 
> 
> I has appliques (I think????) for the people but I am going to try to find the pictures and use iron on transfer on to white fabric. I know that I can Not attempt to do them.
> BUT I need help with making the skirt...........
> I have 3 dd's ages are 2,4, 6(she is tall)
> Not sure what lenghts I need to make for each or how wide I need for each section..  I have seen a tutorial on how to gather, but not sure if I know how much to gather..
> I am a newbie and know nothing.. I have a reg. brother sewing machine and a very cheap embr. machine.  I have sewed dresses, totes, my dd's bed set etc. but never done a twirl skirt.. So scared I will mess up.
> Anybody want to help out????



I was going to tell you to check out Leslie's blog, but I see she helped you out there already! If you have an embroidery machine, you should try embroidering the designs on. 



Happy Mom2 said:


> WOW!  I love this thread!  Everyone does such amazing work.  I've had my sewing machine for 7 years and other than sewing two rectangles for curtains, and fixing the seam in a pair of pants I haven't used it.  I keep saying I want to take a sewing class, but y'all have inspired me to actually find one in my area!!



We'll have you up and sewing in no time!



2cutekidz said:


> Welcome!!  We're better than a sewing class!  We're here for inspiration, encouragement, and how to's!!  Get stuck on a pattern in the middle of the night, no probmlem, someone is almost always here to help you out!  No joke!  One of my first attempts at a commercial pattern had me pulling my hair out at midnight.  I posted my question here and had an answer (and a waaaaay better explaination than the directions!) within minutes!!



Yes! That is so true! This is such a wonderful group of ladies and a guy! We all love to help each other out. 



mom2rtk said:


> Hey! One of my best buddies made that set! PM me if you'd like to contact her!



I was wondering if anyone knew who made it! 



elmonshea said:


> I wish I had the talent you all have..  Maybe one day I will get brave and post some things I have done.. I am not good with measurements and do alot by just "winging it" so when it has to be perfect, I am so worried I will mess up.  I guess practice makes perfect huh.....
> I am sure I will take you up on helping out with the sizes of the strips.



Don't underestimate what you are capable of. Leslie (2cutekidz) didn't sew when she first found this thread, and you should see the AMAZING things she is whipping up now!!! 


mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned so much since finding this thread.  Working on outfits for my first big give right now
> I am looking forward to learning more from you all.  Which brings me to this question... My ds Garrison's 5th grade class has civil war day coming up in May & he has to have a soldier costume.  Could anyone help me figure out how to make this?  He is playing the part of an injured soldier.  I don't have a clue where to even start.  Thanks.



Great outfits!!! And, I love the bag!!! Isn't that fabric gorgeous! 

For the outfit, I keep thinking Easy Fit pants and bowling shirt?? Somehow modified to look Civil warish. Sorry, I'm no help


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone ever embroidered on a swimsuit or rash guard??? would it work????????


----------



## Granna4679

weluvdizne said:


> I am using the Solvy stabilizer that is water soluble.  It is on the front over the applique.  Do I have the wrong kind?  Is it placed wrong?  Should I have it on the inside of the t-shirt as well?  At first, I forgot it completely, but when I added it, I noticed the thread on the front got better.  I have missed the tension thing on top a couple times, so I will have to go check that out.  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Your DGD sounds so cute.  I love it when they say things cute like that.  It's a sad day when they realize they are saying it wrong and then correct themselves.  It means they are growing up.  How old is DGD?



I also use Solvy tear away (and only on the back under the fabric).  I have never heard of putting it on top either.  I think maybe your machine isn't liking the double layer of stabilizer???  Like everyone else said...try rethreading if this doesn't help.  Don't give up.  Let us know if you need more help. 

My DGD is 2.1/2.  She talks really well for a 2 yr old and is constantly amazing us with her vocabulary.  She told her 5 yr old sister the other day "Mia, give it a rest...I am working."  (what she was actually doing was getting into something she was not suppose to and sister was trying to coax her out of it).  



mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> 
> I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is his for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I made him this 1st pair of knit boxer briefs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after trying them on he declared them most comfy undies ever.  Doesn't want to wear his store bought undies anymore & so I expect to make quite a few more
> 
> I also made my girls these Easter sets of stripwork jumper/leggings:
> Morgan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh & I almost forgot.  I finally made something for myself.  I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:



All of the outfits are so cute.  Love the Easter dresses, especially.  And that bag is really cute!  Love the fabric and design.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



Ahhhh....Lisa...she is so cute!  Why do they have to grow up, huh?


----------



## Uniquely Young

MinnieVanMom said:


> For those asking about machines, I would say that this is purchase that you do want to buy the best you afford.  I have gone through several machines and finally found my favorite Brother 4000D Innovis.  It is both a sewing machine and an embroidery machine.
> 
> For embroidery machines make sure you get the biggest hoop machine you can afford.  I started with a 5X7 and a hard to attach hoop that gave me nothing but problems, 2 months later I bought the said brother and have been happy since.
> 
> Do take time often to clean out the bobbin case.  I take off the plates, remove the race, dust with the little brush, even use canned air to make sure everything is out.  I take off the covers on the thread part and also clean out the tension disks.  I only do the disks once every few months.  I bring my machine into the store for a general once over each year.
> 
> Good luck in making a wise decision and you must post pictures after you get your machines.



Thank you for a reply! Do all the stuff you said but I have not purchased a new machine in few years so I wanted opinions on what others bought.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> 
> I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is his for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I made him this 1st pair of knit boxer briefs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after trying them on he declared them most comfy undies ever.  Doesn't want to wear his store bought undies anymore & so I expect to make quite a few more
> 
> I also made my girls these Easter sets of stripwork jumper/leggings:
> Morgan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh & I almost forgot.  I finally made something for myself.  I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned so much since finding this thread.  Working on outfits for my first big give right now
> I am looking forward to learning more from you all.  Which brings me to this question... My ds Garrison's 5th grade class has civil war day coming up in May & he has to have a soldier costume.  Could anyone help me figure out how to make this?  He is playing the part of an injured soldier.  I don't have a clue where to even start.  Thanks.



No idea what to tell you on the civil war thing.  I know they make commercial patterns- I want to say simplicity or mccalls- for that but don't know if you want that detailed.  Great stuff!!!  I love everything, expecially the bag; I'm so jealous b/c my Joan's never got that fabric in


LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



That is stunning!  Zoe really wouldn't even wear that now?  I think it's fabulous!


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



I remember this! I love that set and she looks so cute in it! Can you believe how fast time goes????


----------



## scarlet_ibis

mgmsmommy:  I LOVE the Easter dresses!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever embroidered on a swimsuit or rash guard??? would it work????????



I have Wendy! I was pretty against it when the idea was first brought to me. I just didn't see how it would work. But the mother chose a gorgeous swimsuit that was more cloth like so I said I would give it a go. They turned out beautiful! I did the disney cruise line logo. I am not sure how it would work on stretch-ier fabric like lycra though. 

My biggest fear was the chlorine in the pool with the sun would eat through the stitches and edge of swimsuit very quickly.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



Love it, she's such a doll.    Is the piecing on the dress called Seminole piecing?  My mom made me something looking like that on a skirt once, and I wore it until it was so faded and almost too bad for the rag bag, I loved it so.  This dress reminds me of that.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever embroidered on a swimsuit or rash guard??? would it work????????



I should be multi-quoting, but keep forgetting, I have to wait an hour after a med to eat, which includes caffiene, so I'm not firing on all cylinders yet, lol!

I want to try this on a leotard for Rebecca's birthday, she's having her party at the gym.  My thought is to treat it like any knit, float it instead of hooping, use a perimiter basting stitch (free on SWAK) and use heavy-duty cutaway stabilizer.  I'm going to make the leo, so I can do it before construction, but even on purchased items I think it would work.  I'll be sure to post here when I do it.  I've got to finish Rebecca's Easter dress and then a birthday set, and it's my next project, probably on Monday.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> I have Wendy! I was pretty against it when the idea was first brought to me. I just didn't see how it would work. But the mother chose a gorgeous swimsuit that was more cloth like so I said I would give it a go. They turned out beautiful! I did the disney cruise line logo. I am not sure how it would work on stretch-ier fabric like lycra though.
> 
> My biggest fear was the chlorine in the pool with the sun would eat through the stitches and edge of swimsuit very quickly.





Chlorine and sun are killers on female swim attire, I always buy 3-4 suits every year for the kids.  Between the beach, and pool they all get saggy seats and faded colors, even the more expensive ones, so I don't bother anymore.  It's the lycra itself, the stitches rarely fail.  For a weeks vacation it might not be as much of an issue, but living in FL with a backyard pool, bathingsuits are a 24/7 outfit of choice around here, sometimes 9-10 months a year.  Just not this year!The guys don't have much of an issue with their boardshorts, they'll fade a bit, but the quick dry fabric they're made of doesn't seem to look as bad or wear out as fast...he can get 2 summers out of his.  If you do sell another, recommend to the buyer that it be washed immediately in shampoo.  That kills the chlorine, and doesn't hurt the fabric.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!  I voted this morning twice for Teresa (since I have two different emails I registered them both and vote twice - you can do the same if you have two!!!)  and I noticed that she has only gotten 9 votes since then.  That's nt very many!!!!  We need to help her win this!  Please, vote!  Don't forget that it only takes a couple of minutes (really 2-3) to register, and everyday after about 30 seconds to vote.  I know this group can move mountains and I've seen it done by us!  We can win this for her but we need all of you everyday!  So please vote!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=565817



Voted again today!!!! just registered my second email, so that I can vote twice a day!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm looking for an approx inseam measurement for a size 2 pair of shorts...I found a pair of Rebecca's, but they seem really short compared to the pattern piece.  These are to be a gift for a 2 yo boy, so I can't measure him.  TIA!


----------



## SallyfromDE

2cutekidz said:


> ou definately need stabilizer on the underside of the t-shirt.  I only use Sulky tear away on the underside, no stabilizer over the applique (never heard of doing it that way) .



You would use a stablizer on top if your working on a towel or fleece. It keeps the stitches on top of the fabric. 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



This is really gorgeous. I can't imagine why she wouldn't wear it, even now. There isn't a mouse on the front!! Or princess-y. There is no figuring a kid.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set



Perfect!



fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks everyone, for the well wishes and prayers for my mom.
> 
> They first discovered the cancer in her lungs.  After a second CT scan, we were told yesterday that there is another (large) mass on her colon.
> She is 89 years old, and in frail health.  She has Parkinson's Disease and Osteoporosis. She's lived a very full life - she is a Christian and believes that Heaven is waiting for her.  She's my step-mom but has been married to my dad for 40 years.  My birth mother died in an automobile accident when I was 5, so this woman is really the only mom I've known.
> Between her and my dad, there are 11 children - I'm the youngest
> Together they have 29 grandchildren, and I don't know how many great-granchildren she has.
> So there's the biography
> 
> She is opting for no treatment.  She's ready to "go home", and my dad is ready to let her go.  We've not been given a timeframe yet.
> 
> Your prayers are so appreciated - especially for my dad.  I can't imagine losing not just one, but TWO spouses in a lifetime.  Pray for comfort and peace for him.  He wants to take care of her at home as long as he can.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!



  I'll praying for peace for all of you.  I know it's a difficult place to be, but at least you have the comfort of knowing she's at peace with it.



teresajoy said:


> *sniff*sniff*
> 
> Corey just left and won't be home until Sunday night. He's going to a BPA (Business Professionals of America) competition.  I don't think he's ever been away from home this long before!! He tried to sneak out without giving me a hug, but I got him!
> 
> We won't find out until Sunday if his team won or not (this is the state competition). I'm so nervous and excited for him!!!



Good luck, Corey!!!



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Okay... as promised - here's pictures of my little monkeys, er, princesses.  LOL  (I know I'm not supposed to say this, but please excuse their messy appearances... they spent ALL day outside today and were a royal mess before bed - when I took their pictures).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Hayleigh in the first (and probably last!) pettiskirt I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is modeling her Cinderella swing top (excuse the strap, it's twisted on her, but it's not sewn that way... I didn't notice it until after I took the picture...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Hayleigh's twin sister, Hannah.  Hannah is usually the ham when it comes to posing for pictures, but she was in an "off" mood tonight.  This is the best I got out of her tonight... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you all for the warm welcome!  Looking forward to getting to know you all better and ooohing and aaahing over your beautiful creations!



Way to go on the petti!  They scare me!  Cinderella is adorable & your girls are just the sweetest things!


Somehow I missed the Bambi, but WOW!  It's beautiful!


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> That is stunning!  Zoe really wouldn't even wear that now?  I think it's fabulous!





MermaidTales said:


> I remember this! I love that set and she looks so cute in it! Can you believe how fast time goes????





SallyfromDE said:


> This is really gorgeous. I can't imagine why she wouldn't wear it, even now. There isn't a mouse on the front!! Or princess-y. There is no figuring a kid.





mom2rtk said:


> Awww....... she's adorable Lisa! And so is that set!





Granna4679 said:


> Ahhhh....Lisa...she is so cute!  Why do they have to grow up, huh?



Thank you.  She was only 4 at the time but even then she was becoming reluctant to wear what I made for her. It seemed to be more because she wasn't comfortable with the attention she'd get than the actual clothes.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Love it, she's such a doll.    Is the piecing on the dress called Seminole piecing?  My mom made me something looking like that on a skirt once, and I wore it until it was so faded and almost too bad for the rag bag, I loved it so.  This dress reminds me of that.



I don't know what the pattern is called. I got the idea from a quilt book I have and I don't recall if it gave a name. Figuring out the dimensions of the patches was tricky because I wanted to them to be complete and not chopped off at the seams.


----------



## MermaidTales

HELP! Does anyone have about a yard of this in their stash they would like to give up? Please message me and let me know if you would like to part with just one yard and the cost.







Thank you! My little 2 year old neice will love you forever!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My 17 yo DD Marissa is going for her first audition today to be a professional dancer.  Her dream job is to work on a cruise ship (2nd is Disney!) today there's an open audition in Orlando looking for dancers, and multiple cruiselines will be there.  The job qualifications listed fit her exactly, and her studio owner says she is a good candidate.  He's had 3 other dancers from there audition sucessfully.  She's going over with a friend from dance, and is excited but just a bit nervous.  Here's her headshot...it's her SR photo turned into a B/W


----------



## cydswipe

I voted.. twice today!


----------



## gulf breeze

Anyone been to Stitch on time embroidery lately???? All the Disney designs are gone.


----------



## CastleCreations

teresajoy said:


> WOW!! That's a lot of money!!! I second the house idea!
> And....tell us more about this guy!



My guy....sigh.  I met him at a music store. He's actually Ireland's and my piano teacher.  He's a doll. He's 36. Never married, no kids. Kind of shy, which is weird considering he plays out every week in front of hundreds of people. He's extremely talented. Blows me away every time he plays....We'll see what happens. I don't hear wedding bells just yet.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My 17 yo DD Marissa is going for her first audition today to be a professional dancer.  Her dream job is to work on a cruise ship (2nd is Disney!) today there's an open audition in Orlando looking for dancers, and multiple cruiselines will be there.  The job qualifications listed fit her exactly, and her studio owner says she is a good candidate.  He's had 3 other dancers from there audition sucessfully.  She's going over with a friend from dance, and is excited but just a bit nervous.  Here's her headshot...it's her SR photo turned into a B/W



She's beautiful!!  GOOD LUCK MARISSA!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

gulf breeze said:


> Anyone been to Stitch on time embroidery lately???? All the Disney designs are gone.



Yep, word has it she got into trouble


----------



## RMAMom

snubie said:


> No I did not have to adjust anything.  I remember thinking that I could see so much top thread on the bottom of the fabric that something must be wrong.  After some research, i guess that is just the way it is.  The stitches are not as balanced as they are with regular sewing.  Are you using bobbin thread?  Bobbin thread is thinner so that may help.
> 
> http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=TensionTest





princesskayla said:


> Does it convert to a sewing machine too? I fixed my brother's tension by going to sewing mode - finding the right tension and then converting back to embroidery mode.





DisneyKings said:


> Have you tried rethreading the top & taking out the bobbin & re-inserting it also?  I have the 780 & sometimes when the bobbin thread is low or after changing it I have this problem & just re-doing it all helps.





NiniMorris said:


> I haven't had any problems with my tension...started using it straight out of the box.  I have noticed that the amount of bobbin thread that shows on the back (as opposed to the top thread showing) varies a lot.  But the tension on the top is perfect, so I haven't bothered to adjust.
> 
> I also have the PE770, and have used the heck out of it!  I am so glad I was able to get some more thread last weekend. I've already gone through three spools of black thread...I'm doing a lot of Mickey heads!
> 
> But, I agree, if you are having tension problems, the first thing I always do (on my sewing or quilting machine) is to take the thread out and re-thread; put a new bobbin in (checking to make sure there are no stray threads hiding anywhere); and then I put in a new needle.  At least 99% of the time that will solve my problems.  I was given the suggestion of a fresh needle by my quilt machine manufacturer.  Sometimes a dull needle can cause the thread to not behave right when it goes through the chase, causing what looks like tension problems.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Nini





jessica52877 said:


> Sometimes it will do that if the shirt is not stabilized enough. Are you doing an appliqué or built in embroidery? To me embroidery does it more often. Just wanted to throw that out there although I am sure you are good with that.





aimeeg said:


> I have had three machines now. The first was a complete lemon! It was horrible. I had to send it back and get a new one. The second one was fantastic! I just wore it out. I had over 2 million stitches on the machine. The brother repair place is several hours away. I decided to buy a new one. I had not planned on buying a new machine so soon but I figured I had tangible proof that I use the thing. I was also told that you CANNOT use any other bobbin thread other than Brother because it is a different weight then the bobbin thread at the fabric store. Good Luck and I hope you can get your machine working!



Thanks everyone! I tried everything I could and no luck. This morning I dropped it off at the local dealer to fix it. It's under warranty so I have nothing to lose at this point! I guess I'll get the baby's outfits cut out as much as I can and then when I get it back I'll be ready to go. The kids may also get in on Saturday instead of Sunday so I can spend Saturday at my machine instead of starring out the window wondering if every car is theirs!


*Nanci~*Good luck to your daughter, what an exciting time for her!

OK I'm off to vote and then I have to get ready for a Bridal Shower, my oldest DD is at the age where everyone is getting married, It has been so much fun watching them all grow up and now marry and start families. Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## MermaidTales

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My 17 yo DD Marissa is going for her first audition today to be a professional dancer.  Her dream job is to work on a cruise ship (2nd is Disney!) today there's an open audition in Orlando looking for dancers, and multiple cruiselines will be there.  The job qualifications listed fit her exactly, and her studio owner says she is a good candidate.  He's had 3 other dancers from there audition sucessfully.  She's going over with a friend from dance, and is excited but just a bit nervous.  Here's her headshot...it's her SR photo turned into a B/W



She's beautiful! The best of everything to her!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Good luck Marissa!!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I have Wendy! I was pretty against it when the idea was first brought to me. I just didn't see how it would work. But the mother chose a gorgeous swimsuit that was more cloth like so I said I would give it a go. They turned out beautiful! I did the disney cruise line logo. I am not sure how it would work on stretch-ier fabric like lycra though.
> 
> My biggest fear was the chlorine in the pool with the sun would eat through the stitches and edge of swimsuit very quickly.



I think I was just looking at those suits on Facebook last night.Brandi's? I think? I was wondering where she found such cute Disney Cruise suits! I should have known! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Good luck, Corey!!!


Thanks! I wish he would call and tell me how he things they did! Actually, I just wish he would call! I'm missing him! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My 17 yo DD Marissa is going for her first audition today to be a professional dancer.  Her dream job is to work on a cruise ship (2nd is Disney!) today there's an open audition in Orlando looking for dancers, and multiple cruiselines will be there.  The job qualifications listed fit her exactly, and her studio owner says she is a good candidate.  He's had 3 other dancers from there audition sucessfully.  She's going over with a friend from dance, and is excited but just a bit nervous.  Here's her headshot...it's her SR photo turned into a B/W


Oh my goodness! She is just GORGEOUS!!!!! I hope she does well! 



CastleCreations said:


> My guy....sigh.  I met him at a music store. He's actually Ireland's and my piano teacher.  He's a doll. He's 36. Never married, no kids. Kind of shy, which is weird considering he plays out every week in front of hundreds of people. He's extremely talented. Blows me away every time he plays....We'll see what happens. I don't hear wedding bells just yet.



You are so cute!!! I'm so glad you found someone so wonderful!!! 

And, I noticed your ticker the other day, when did you decide to go to Mexico?


I lost *LisaZoe's* picture! Lisa, I love that outfit on Zoe! It is so cute!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thanks for all the well wishes for Marissa!  She made it there safely, and texted me to ask her measurements.  All the sewing I do, and none of it for her, so I had to guess.  I know her bra size, made some Easy Fits recently and just took a guess on her hips.  She's slim, and I figure this is just to rule out the potential 44.54.67 dancers, lol.


----------



## 2cutekidz

SallyfromDE said:


> You would use a stablizer on top if your working on a towel or fleece. It keeps the stitches on top of the fabric.



Thanks!  I know I've seen stabilizer used on the front, but never knew the "why" of it.


----------



## weluvdizne

Lisa, Love the outfit.  It is beautiful.  Too bad, she won't wear your outfits.  My son is shy about clothing attention, too.  He got a Chicago Bears football leather jacket as a gift.  It was really nice, and he didn't want to wear it because he thought "everyone would look at him".  Silly kids!

TinkerbelleMom, good luck to Marissa!  Keep us posted.  My 4.5 year old aspires to be a dancer in a Disney parade.  How exciting for Marissa!!!  

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice about appliqueing and stabilizer.  I went out to get tear away stabilizer and can't wait to try it, now that I know to put it on the backside.  However, my parents were out of town and I went over to their house this morning, as usual, to make sure things are o.k., and found 2 1/2 feet of water in their basement!  I will be helping my parents clean out their basement, so I hope I can find a little time to sew.  They have lived there for over 40 years, and my mom is a pack-rat.  So, there is a lot of work ahead of us.   We've got the pump running and hope all the water is out by the time they get back on Monday night.


----------



## aimeeg

jessica52877 said:


> I have Wendy! I was pretty against it when the idea was first brought to me. I just didn't see how it would work. But the mother chose a gorgeous swimsuit that was more cloth like so I said I would give it a go. They turned out beautiful! I did the disney cruise line logo. I am not sure how it would work on stretch-ier fabric like lycra though.
> 
> My biggest fear was the chlorine in the pool with the sun would eat through the stitches and edge of swimsuit very quickly.



I did not know you made those suites! They are ADORABLE!!!  I bought a pink tutu suit for Sophee to try out an applique. I have not been brave enough.  Did you use regular cotton for the applique or did you do a swim suit fabric?


----------



## geishagirl81

I am sewing!  After months and months of envy, I finally started sewing again, the first time in 15 years!   I made this shirt for my daughter and a Tinkerbell dress, except I have to take a picture of the Tinkerbell dress.  I am having a lot of fun and I have an ambitious project in mind- I bought the Feliz pattern!

Also, it is an E, not a backwards 3.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

weluvdizne said:


> TinkerbelleMom, good luck to Marissa!  Keep us posted.  My 4.5 year old aspires to be a dancer in a Disney parade.  How exciting for Marissa!!!




Disney was her original dream job...she decided that at her first visit when she was 4 and saw a show at the castle stage.  She had been dancing for 2 years by then, and we already knew she had found her thing.  I had to explain to a 4yo what an audition was because she wanted to dance at Disney NOW!  She got her wish when she was 15 and her team performed at MK in the Tomorrowland Theater.  She was beside herself happy.  Her decision to try for a cruise ship came within the past 2 years when she realized she could travel and get paid for it!  She even quit her competition studio to pursue this, knowing the place she's at now is more intense in it's training, and has already had 3 previous students go pro.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in forever, but I've been lurking and as always everyone's work is amazing!! My older son't imaginary friend is named Bambi, so he was in love with the Bambi appliques!
I have 2 questions I'm hoping someone can answer.  First, has anyone made the boutique easter baskets from YCMT?  She calls for stabilizer and spray adhesive, but I'm wondering if I can use fusible interfacing.  Has anyone done this with success?
Second, I lost the quote, but someone made the cutest little boxer briefs a few pages back and wondering what pattern you used.  I have two little boys in underwear these days and I'd love to be able to whip some out!


----------



## mgmsmommy

3goofyboys said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in forever, but I've been lurking and as always everyone's work is amazing!! My older son't imaginary friend is named Bambi, so he was in love with the Bambi appliques!
> I have 2 questions I'm hoping someone can answer.  First, has anyone made the boutique easter baskets from YCMT?  She calls for stabilizer and spray adhesive, but I'm wondering if I can use fusible interfacing.  Has anyone done this with success?
> Second, I lost the quote, but someone made the cutest little boxer briefs a few pages back and wondering what pattern you used.  I have two little boys in underwear these days and I'd love to be able to whip some out!



umm I think the boxer briefs may have been mine.  I used a pattern I bought on etsy from appletreeboutique.  I found it pretty easy to follow.  not sure if I can post a link to them but if you need help finding it pm me & I can point you there.


----------



## glorib

I was searching around for a party theme idea for Ella and came across this blog.  This is the cutest girl party idea!  It's an American Girl pioneer theme.  The homemade bread and jam are making my mouth water!  It's way more involved than I would normally do, and I think it may be a little old for Ella this year, but I'm bookmarking it for future and thought I'd share!

http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/08/american-girl-pioneer-party-pics/

Oh, I just noticed a Vintage Glam Barbie party, too!  Ca-ute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.

Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?

Thanks.

ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for all the input on the pocket. I took it off, replaced the brown with the dot from the back ruffles and added white rickrack around the edge. I think this makes the pocket looked planned rather than added as an afterthought.



I love it!  I really like the rick-rack.



mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> 
> I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:



Wow, you've been busy!  I love the t-shirts & the peeps dresses.  That fabric you used for your bag is just gorgeous.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



So cute!  I'm so glad dd6 will still let me make things for her.  She likes the attention though.



MermaidTales said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about a yard of this in their stash they would like to give up? Please message me and let me know if you would like to part with just one yard and the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! My little 2 year old neice will love you forever!!!!



I don't, but I wish I did.  At one time I had some like that in pink flannel, but it's now a very well-loved blanket.


----------



## 3goofyboys

mgmsmommy said:


> umm I think the boxer briefs may have been mine.  I used a pattern I bought on etsy from appletreeboutique.  I found it pretty easy to follow.  not sure if I can post a link to them but if you need help finding it pm me & I can point you there.



Found and purchased!  Thanks!!


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Hugs and Prayers


----------



## weluvdizne

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.
> 
> .



I am so sorry you are going through this.  I have a dear friend who went through this after 23 years of marriage.  And my SIL after just 3 years of marriage.  I pray that you can find peace together.  Lots of hugs your way.  Hug those kiddos, too!  And don't worry, you are surrounded by friends, so say what ever you need to.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I will keep you both in my prayers.  I doubt that you did anything wrong.  Depression does funny things to people.  Does he take medication?  If so is he still taking it or has he recently stopped it?  I hope things work out for you.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Oh, Nicole - I'm so sorry.  I'll be thinking about and praying for you and your family.  I'm wondering the same things as NaeNae, plus if he sees a therapist? Or if he'd be willing to?


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.



What a cute idea!!!  Love it!!



mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> 
> I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is his for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I made him this 1st pair of knit boxer briefs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after trying them on he declared them most comfy undies ever.  Doesn't want to wear his store bought undies anymore & so I expect to make quite a few more
> 
> I also made my girls these Easter sets of stripwork jumper/leggings:
> Morgan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh & I almost forgot.  I finally made something for myself.  I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:



Great job!  Love, love, love the boxers!  My DS very recently potty-trained (Thank GOD!  LOL I thought he'd be going to college in diapers!  LOL).  I'll have to check out that pattern on etsy.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.



Beautiful!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Way to go on the petti!  They scare me!  Cinderella is adorable & your girls are just the sweetest things!



Thank you so much!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My 17 yo DD Marissa is going for her first audition today to be a professional dancer.  Her dream job is to work on a cruise ship (2nd is Disney!) today there's an open audition in Orlando looking for dancers, and multiple cruiselines will be there.  The job qualifications listed fit her exactly, and her studio owner says she is a good candidate.  He's had 3 other dancers from there audition sucessfully.  She's going over with a friend from dance, and is excited but just a bit nervous.  Here's her headshot...it's her SR photo turned into a B/W



Good Luck Marissa!!!



gulf breeze said:


> Anyone been to Stitch on time embroidery lately???? All the Disney designs are gone.



I've been having trouble even getting to the website.  Has anyone else been able to get onto Stitch on Time??  I haven't been able to even view the website (keep getting a connection error) since yesterday afternoon....  Maybe I should clear my browser's cache?  Any other suggestions?



weluvdizne said:


> Thanks to everyone who gave me advice about appliqueing and stabilizer.  I went out to get tear away stabilizer and can't wait to try it, now that I know to put it on the backside.  However, my parents were out of town and I went over to their house this morning, as usual, to make sure things are o.k., and found 2 1/2 feet of water in their basement!  I will be helping my parents clean out their basement, so I hope I can find a little time to sew.  They have lived there for over 40 years, and my mom is a pack-rat.  So, there is a lot of work ahead of us.   We've got the pump running and hope all the water is out by the time they get back on Monday night.



Oh, boy.  I hope your parents' basement is nice and dry very soon!  My parents have a sump pump in their basement and every time it rains or snows a bunch, they have to empty the sump pump.  What a pain.



geishagirl81 said:


> I am sewing!  After months and months of envy, I finally started sewing again, the first time in 15 years!   I made this shirt for my daughter and a Tinkerbell dress, except I have to take a picture of the Tinkerbell dress.  I am having a lot of fun and I have an ambitious project in mind- I bought the Feliz pattern!
> 
> Also, it is an E, not a backwards 3.



Great job!  I love your choice of fabrics!  Can't wait to see the Tinkerbell dress!



ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Praying for you and your family.  My DH has suffered on and off from depression, so I can empathize.  Please don't feel like it's something you've done, I'd bet it's not.  Depression can do crazy things to people.  I hope your DH is able to find the help he needs to start feeling better very soon.

So I'm off to work on embroidering towels for my Aunt's birthday tomorrow.  And DS has already put his order in for a Pop Century t-shirt (he already has two!  LOL).  I swear his preschool is going to think he wears the same t-shirt every day!  LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

His is taking an antidepressant, although he changed a few months ago, and won't discuss whether he needs a med adjustment.  I asked him to see a counselor with me, and he flatly refused.


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



 I am heartbroken for you. I will pray that everything works out the way that it is meant to for you both. Please know in your heart that depression is an illness and it is not something that you have done to cause this. The timing may seem coincidental but that is all that it is. I hope that he is willing to participate in counseling or therapy for you both. Even if you don't end up being married to one another you will always be parents. I will pray for peace for you both.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.




Nicole of course I will pray for you and your family.  You didn't do anything wrong but you know the stresses of having a SN child.  Your family can make it and I will pray that God gives your DH peace and wisdom.  I know this must be terrible but God does love all His children and you are one of them.


----------



## McDuck

Nicole, I just wanted to let you know I am praying for you and your husband.  I can't imagine how this must feel being hit out of the blue like this.  I pray that he will come to his senses.


----------



## teresajoy

weluvdizne said:


> However, my parents were out of town and I went over to their house this morning, as usual, to make sure things are o.k., and found 2 1/2 feet of water in their basement!  I will be helping my parents clean out their basement, so I hope I can find a little time to sew.  They have lived there for over 40 years, and my mom is a pack-rat.  So, there is a lot of work ahead of us.   We've got the pump running and hope all the water is out by the time they get back on Monday night.



Oh no!!! What a mess! I hope you are able to clean it up quickly! 


geishagirl81 said:


> I am sewing!  After months and months of envy, I finally started sewing again, the first time in 15 years!   I made this shirt for my daughter and a Tinkerbell dress, except I have to take a picture of the Tinkerbell dress.  I am having a lot of fun and I have an ambitious project in mind- I bought the Feliz pattern!
> 
> Also, it is an E, not a backwards 3.


it's beautiful!!!

And, thanks for adding that part about it being an E!  It makes me feel less stupid for thinking it was a 3 at first! 



glorib said:


> I was searching around for a party theme idea for Ella and came across this blog.  This is the cutest girl party idea!  It's an American Girl pioneer theme.  The homemade bread and jam are making my mouth water!  It's way more involved than I would normally do, and I think it may be a little old for Ella this year, but I'm bookmarking it for future and thought I'd share!
> 
> http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/08/american-girl-pioneer-party-pics/
> 
> Oh, I just noticed a Vintage Glam Barbie party, too!  Ca-ute!



Oh my goodness!!! I LOOOOVE it!!!! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.


 I'm so very sorry.  You have to remember that this is NOT your fault. You didn't do anything wrong. I will pray that he finds his way.  
And, it absolutely isn't weird to post this here! We are all friends and are here to support each other through everything, not just sewing or Disney.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Happy Mom2 said:


> WOW!  I love this thread!  Everyone does such amazing work.  I've had my sewing machine for 7 years and other than sewing two rectangles for curtains, and fixing the seam in a pair of pants I haven't used it.  I keep saying I want to take a sewing class, but y'all have inspired me to actually find one in my area!!


Welcome and I look forward to seeing what you make at your sewing class.  Don't forget to take pictures and post them.  



ellenbenny said:


> I came across a Craigslist ad for a Brother Innov-is 4000D for sale.  I contacted the seller and they said they are closing a store and selling it for $890.  I have seen that they sell for over $2000 on ebay.  Obviously I have to find out if this is for real, but tell me about this machine if anyone has it??
> 
> Also if it is for real, what to look at/for if I go take a look at it.  She claims it only has 3 hours on it.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Never mind, she got back to me and it is not local, is in Florida.  I thought Craigslist was supposed to be for local advertising.
> 
> Looked the email address up on google, definitely a scam!


I found several scams on craigstlist while looking for machine, never do the I am out of the country one either.  Go to a dealer or check on ebay.  Even ebay has some weird scams also.



weluvdizne said:


> I am using the Solvy stabilizer that is water soluble.  It is on the front over the applique.  Do I have the wrong kind?  Is it placed wrong?  Should I have it on the inside of the t-shirt as well?  At first, I forgot it completely, but when I added it, I noticed the thread on the front got better.  I have missed the tension thing on top a couple times, so I will have to go check that out.  Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Your DGD sounds so cute.  I love it when they say things cute like that.  It's a sad day when they realize they are saying it wrong and then correct themselves.  It means they are growing up.  How old is DGD?





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> You need stabilizer underneath the material you are applique-ing I use stitch n tear and it works well, I also have sulky stuff for non-hooped embroidery.



When I do towels I use water Solvy on the top and tear away on the bottom.  It keeps the stitches on the surface and not going into the loops of the towels.


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> I was searching around for a party theme idea for Ella and came across this blog.  This is the cutest girl party idea!  It's an American Girl pioneer theme.  The homemade bread and jam are making my mouth water!  It's way more involved than I would normally do, and I think it may be a little old for Ella this year, but I'm bookmarking it for future and thought I'd share!
> 
> http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/08/american-girl-pioneer-party-pics/
> 
> Oh, I just noticed a Vintage Glam Barbie party, too!  Ca-ute!



Did you notice the Trophy Husband party??? 
http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/11/recent-event-1/


----------



## McDuck

I am going to SEW next week!  The basewide yard sale is done and behind us.  It took us two trips to get everything out to the location but only one trip to get what was left back home.  We made $108.50!!!!  That is going towards our December Disney trip.  And then, surprise--DH decided he wants to head out there again next time they have one so we're holding on to our clutter for one more round rather than giving it away to the thrift store.  So I guess we're one step ahead on the yard sale game now.  LOL

Soooooo, Monday, my plan for Kaitlyn's afternoon naptime is to cut out the fabric for my blouse for our generational photo and start sewing!!!

Oh, and y'all, keep posting the link to vote for Teresa.    It's easier for my baby-mommy brain to remember to head over and vote when I see it here.


----------



## kelly1218

ireland_nicole said:


> His is taking an antidepressant, although he changed a few months ago, and won't discuss whether he needs a med adjustment.  I asked him to see a counselor with me, and he flatly refused.



I hope he changes his mind. Depression can really do some uncharacteristic  things to people.


----------



## teresajoy

McDuck said:


> I am going to SEW next week!  The basewide yard sale is done and behind us.  It took us two trips to get everything out to the location but only one trip to get what was left back home.  We made $108.50!!!!  That is going towards our December Disney trip.  And then, surprise--DH decided he wants to head out there again next time they have one so we're holding on to our clutter for one more round rather than giving it away to the thrift store.  So I guess we're one step ahead on the yard sale game now.  LOL
> 
> Soooooo, Monday, my plan for Kaitlyn's afternoon naptime is to cut out the fabric for my blouse for our generational photo and start sewing!!!
> 
> Oh, and y'all, keep posting the link to vote for Teresa.    It's easier for my baby-mommy brain to remember to head over and vote when I see it here.




Yay!!! I'm glad you did so well! I REALLY need to have a yard sale. Or, just take the stuff somewhere! 

If no one posts the link to vote, it's on my blog.


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



 I am praying for peace and comfort and that things will work out! I'll keep you in my thoughts...hugs!


----------



## dogodisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



 I've been thinking about you a whole lot lately. I've read your thread over on the disabilities board and wondered why you hadn't posted in this thread since you spend most of your time here and are amongst friends.  I'm so sorry that you are going through all of this. I don't know how you have dealt with it all. You certainly have had your hands full these past few months. I hope and pray that your DH gets his issues straightened out so you all can be a family. He needs to realize that his family needs him.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



So sorry Nicole.  I can totally relate.  I went through this many years ago myself.  It didn't turn out like I hoped but I DO KNOW that God was my strength through it all.  I will be praying for you.  I hope it all turns around and he realizes what riches he has in a family and that he needs you as much as you need him.


----------



## princesskayla

Nicole -  Praying for you.


----------



## NiniMorris

3goofyboys said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in forever, but I've been lurking and as always everyone's work is amazing!! My older son't imaginary friend is named Bambi, so he was in love with the Bambi appliques!
> I have 2 questions I'm hoping someone can answer.  First, has anyone made the boutique easter baskets from YCMT?  She calls for stabilizer and spray adhesive, but I'm wondering if I can use fusible interfacing.  Has anyone done this with success?
> Second, I lost the quote, but someone made the cutest little boxer briefs a few pages back and wondering what pattern you used.  I have two little boys in underwear these days and I'd love to be able to whip some out!



I just finished my first three of 10 boutique Easter baskets.  I didn't have any of the stabilizer and spray adhesive...so I just used some batting.  I sewed around the edges, then completed the construction as described (more or less...I can NEVER follow directions completely!) They turned out really cute.  Of course I used some of Heather Sue's cute Easter appliques on them...  I'm sure you could use fusible interfacing on them.  Mine probably aren't as 'stiff' as her's are, but I really like the pouffy-ness the batting gives them.





++++++

Nicole,

Sorry for you having to go through what you are right now.   I went through something very similar about 15 years ago.  He announced on Easter that he wanted out of the marriage.  It was long and painful.  He didn't want to work on it.  I can tell you that mine had a happy ending.  we have been married for 33 years now.  Depression can do strange things to you.  

I will be praying and hoping for you and your family.





Nini


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> Did you notice the Trophy Husband party???
> http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/11/recent-event-1/



Yes, I was cracking up at the trophy husband party!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Sorry to read this   I'll say a prayer tonight you two can sort things out


----------



## kelly1218

Before I go totally insane.... please help. 

Has anyone ever seen a pattern similar to this skirt?

My 13yo saw this in Hot Topic tonight...and wants it. I just can't see spending $36 on a skirt that was 3 layers(of mostly tulle and lace) and elastic. 







http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Tripp-Blue-Crinkle-Bow-Ruffle-Skirt-274144.jsp


I've been searching online the last hour...and I know I'm missing something. I can't even find anything similar that I can modify the pattern.



(I also want to add an inch....or three to the length   )


----------



## ireland_nicole

kelly1218 said:


> Before I go totally insane.... please help.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a pattern similar to this skirt?
> 
> My 13yo saw this in Hot Topic tonight...and wants it. I just can't see spending $36 on a skirt that was 3 layers(of mostly tulle and lace) and elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Tripp-Blue-Crinkle-Bow-Ruffle-Skirt-274144.jsp
> 
> 
> I've been searching online the last hour...and I know I'm missing something. I can't even find anything similar that I can modify the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> (I also want to add an inch....or three to the length   )



That's kind of similar to Lisa's Zoe skirt, only lisa's is cuter


----------



## kelly1218

ireland_nicole said:


> That's kind of similar to Lisa's Zoe skirt, only lisa's is cuter



That's the one she's working on now right...with the apron and butt ruffles?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

So I finally get time to sew the outfits needed for the upcoming weekend and my machine had a major tantrum.   It won't work.   I press th pedal and it goes down but has to be pulled up manually.  Please machine shop be open tomorrow.  If anyone has any ideas to try or prepare me for the bill, please tell me.  I have a Bernina Activa 145a.


----------



## kelly1218

itsheresomewhere said:


> So I finally get time to sew the outfits needed for the upcoming weekend and my machine had a major tantrum.   It won't work.   I press th pedal and it goes down but has to be pulled up manually.  Please machine shop be open tomorrow.  If anyone has any ideas to try or prepare me for the bill, please tell me.  I have a Bernina Activa 145a.



  I can't prepare you, cause I have no clue. 

But that sucks. Hopefully it's a quick, cheap fix.


----------



## weluvdizne

Please say an extra prayer for Mya and her mom.  It looks like they are having a difficult night.  God bless them!

They have an update on her caring bridge site.  Don't have a link handy, sorry.  

Thank you.


----------



## weluvdizne

itsheresomewhere said:


> So I finally get time to sew the outfits needed for the upcoming weekend and my machine had a major tantrum.   It won't work.   I press th pedal and it goes down but has to be pulled up manually.  Please machine shop be open tomorrow.  If anyone has any ideas to try or prepare me for the bill, please tell me.  I have a Bernina Activa 145a.



I was in the midst of hemming Halloween costumes 3 days before our trip and we were doing MNSSHP.  I was freaking out!  I just had a cheap machine from Walmart, and this was the time when DH stepped up and told me I could get a new machine!!!!  Sorry, I have no idea how much your repair will be.  Maybe you just need a new pedal?  Hope it's a small bill for you and they can fix it quick!  Let us know how it goes.  Maybe you'll be surprised with a new machine, too.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

weluvdizne said:


> I was in the midst of hemming Halloween costumes 3 days before our trip and we were doing MNSSHP.  I was freaking out!  I just had a cheap machine from Walmart, and this was the time when DH stepped up and told me I could get a new machine!!!!  Sorry, I have no idea how much your repair will be.  Maybe you just need a new pedal?  Hope it's a small bill for you and they can fix it quick!  Let us know how it goes.  Maybe you'll be surprised with a new machine, too.




With Bernina it is never cheap.  I did try the quilters knee thing incase it was the pedal but no luck.  The ironic thing is that I was trying to convince DH that I would need another machine as I am sewing for more people.


----------



## Uniquely Young

Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.


----------



## livndisney

Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.



I am not sure what this means. Did you have a question that did not get answered? This thread moves a little fast sometimes and things can get missed.


----------



## dogodisney

livndisney said:


> I am not sure what this means. Did you have a question that did not get answered? This thread moves a little fast sometimes and things can get missed.





Uniquely Young... First off     Second, don't leave yet. Give everyone a chance. Your posts may just have gotten over looked. I know I have seen posts that someone quoted  else but I had never seen the original post even though I thought I had read them all. Sometimes there's just too much to comment on all of them. I know a lot of my posts seem to go unnoticed but then other posts get responses.  

If you had a question, go ahead and reask it. It may be that the right person that could answer you, had not seen your post.


----------



## kelly1218

dogodisney said:


> Uniquely Young... First off     Second, don't leave yet. Give everyone a chance. Your posts may just have gotten over looked. I know I have seen posts that someone quoted  else but I had never seen the original post even though I thought I had read them all. Sometimes there's just too much to comment on all of them. I know a lot of my posts seem to go unnoticed but then other posts get responses.
> 
> If you had a question, go ahead and reask it. *It may be that the right person that could answer you, had not seen your post*.



I agree...I've only been on the thread a little over a week.

this great group accepted me without question. 

I was totally overwhelmed at the pace at first....but I've been able to keep up. (for the most part)


They really are a nice and helpful group.


----------



## kelly1218

Uniquely Young said:


> Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
> Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!.
> Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
> Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
> Brother PE 700II $600
> Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
> Love them, hate them? TIA!


I found your original post....

I am a newbie....I can't answer or even give an opinion. Sorry.


----------



## kittycat9

Uniquely Young...

Personally, I wouldn't go with a Singer machine after my own horrific experience with a Futura.  Having grown up around Singers, that's what I thought was right when I went to buy my first.  I was wrong - The machine was a total disaster, and had one problem after another.  That's when I heard about Berninas.  I went and checked them out, called my grandma - as she had one as well (for about 10 years at that point, mainly for very detailed applique work), and finally I bought an Aurora 430 E w/the basic software, then the full upgrade when it was released not long after.  Well worth it for my needs, but it was an investment.  Certainly not for a hobbyist if that's your situation.

I do know many people have been very happy with the brother machines though.  I think they're same ones mentioned on the first page of this thread.  A couple crafting friends of mine love them for sewing and the occasional special project or added detail work.


----------



## NiniMorris

Uniquely Young said:


> Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
> Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!.
> Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
> Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
> Brother PE 700II $600
> Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
> Love them, hate them? TIA!




Sorry...I saw the post, started to quote and something happened...not sure what  (but with 5 kids something is always happening)

I can offer nothing for most of these, but I can tell you the Brother 700II is the one I researched FOREVER, then they stopped making them, or at least that shopping network at home place stopped carrying them and told me they were discontinued, so I went with the 770....absolutely LOVE IT!  As I make my 5 monthly payments each month I even still love it.  (usually I stop loving  something as I start making the payments.  After 7 weeks, I still love to just sit and watch it stitch....


Sorry that no one answered your post.  I can't believe how chatty we have gotten this past week!  I waited and waited for us to hit 250 and move to a new post and nothing...then all of a sudden we are going crazy here!  When it moves fast, it is really easy to miss a post. 

Which reminds me...time to grab a cup of coffee and get those sleepy kids up for church...




Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Oh yeah... someone asked about stitch in time last night.  On FB she said her entire site went down yesterday and they were working on it.  She seems to have it back up this morning  with some new content as well...but not my dwarfs....  

(You'd think a certain mouse had enough  money that he's leave alone the little guys...)   (at least until AFTER MY trip!!!)


Nini
ETA...evidently it is not back up after all.  She just has her new stuff on FB.


----------



## angel23321

Nicole...my thoughts and prayers are with you and that your DH will agree to talk about it with someone. HUGS.

Uniquely Young...I've had to post questions more than once before as they can tend to get lost with all the pictures, etc.  And sometimes I don't answer things because I don't have any help to give.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks for all your support, ladies- it means a lot.

Uniquely young- I know you're frustrated, but please go back in the thread a bit; at least two people answered your original question, minnievanmom and myself.


----------



## BBGirl

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Prayers being said.  I just wanted to let ya know you did NOTHING wrong.  It's something in him.
HUGS


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Nicole - I just wanted to pop in to let you know I will be praying for you.  I know this has to be the most difficult time and hope that you both come thru this with the Lord's help.  You can (and I have) share anything here and know you have our support.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.




Sorry you feel this way, but I didn't answer becuase I have no answer!  I just got my Singer Futura and have yet to use it becuase either my dang computer is messed up or the software is...waiting to here from Greece on that one...yes, Singer has it's software people in Greece!  They said I should here something be Monday and if I dont' to call them on Tuesday...I'll be busy with the whole surgery on Tuesday....hmmm....I may never get to use this machine!  

But, please don't leave!  We LOVE new people in the group, but it seems like we have been moving really fast the last few days....I've barely been keeping up!  Sometimes you have to ask the same question a time or two to get someone that has an answer to be on the boards....so, please stick around...we'd love you even if you didn't sew, because eventually we WOULD convert you!  (insert Heather's evil laugh here!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.

Nicole, I'm sorry for all your troubles too.  I wish your DH would agree to counselling.  BTDT, so I feel your pain.  Would you consider counselling by yourself?  I know its not a total fix, but it can help too.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



  I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.  I hope & pray that he will make the decision to work on your marriage and that you will have the strength you need to get through this.  I agree with everyone else that depression can totally change a person.


----------



## birdie757

ireland_nicole said:


> That's kind of similar to Lisa's Zoe skirt, only lisa's is cuter


Have you looked at Simplicity 2620? It is a juniors pattern that is similar...once you got the waist you could adjust and add tiers to your dd's liking.  I have a few adult patterns for tier skirts I like from Simplicity too.  They will be on sale for 99 cents the Thurs-Sat before Easter at Joann's. 


Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.


I just recently got fed up with the quirkiness of my Singer Futura and sold it.  I couldn't even get anyone to buy it and took a huge loss on my machine selling it for $350 when I paid over $600 for it less than a year ago.  Some people love it, I did not.  It was constantly beeping error messages at me.  You can do things to get around them but it wasn't worth it to me.  My dh was so sick of the constant beeping he went out to the sewing machine store and bought me a Brother 780D for my birthday.  It is so easy and stitches out perfectly each time.  I just "heart" it so much and wish I would have spent the extra $200 bucks the first time.  

I would also highly recommend going with a 5x7 hoop.  More and more these days designs are only offered as small as 5x7 as hoop sizes are increasing.  The Futura is almost a 5x7 but not quite...and too many times for me I tried resizing the 5x7 designs and got not so great results.  I will admit though that I liked the software with the Futura and prefer to have my computer connected to my machine while it was stitching.  I could follow the progress and see the steps in color and much larger than on the lcd screen on the machine.


----------



## birdie757

I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.

Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!  

So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!

I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.


----------



## BBGirl

Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL


----------



## woodkins

Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.



There is no clique here, everyone is kind and supportive to one another....I am in the same boat as many of the other group members. You posted a list of specific machines and I don't have or know anything about any of those models or brands, so I have no info or advice to share regarding your question. 

I hope you decide to give the group another chance, I have had lost of fun and gotten many tips and tricks from the members of this thread.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> His is taking an antidepressant, although he changed a few months ago, and won't discuss whether he needs a med adjustment.  I asked him to see a counselor with me, and he flatly refused.



If he won't go with you, then go without him. Obviously I can't make a judgement since I don't know him, but some people when feeling unhappy look for reasons for that unhappiness. And it could be that he is placing it on you and your marriage. Not the depression. Encourage him to go see his family doctor. (is he even still taking his meds?) But don't nag. I know that is hard not to do. His problem is his problem. Unfortunately, it effects you and your family. Go to counseling. And you have all of us in your ball court, praying for your happiness. 



kelly1218 said:


> Before I go totally insane.... please help.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a pattern similar to this skirt?
> 
> My 13yo saw this in Hot Topic tonight...and wants it. I just can't see spending $36 on a skirt that was 3 layers(of mostly tulle and lace) and elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Tripp-Blue-Crinkle-Bow-Ruffle-Skirt-274144.jsp
> 
> 
> I've been searching online the last hour...and I know I'm missing something. I can't even find anything similar that I can modify the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> (I also want to add an inch....or three to the length   )



Isn't it similar to a pettiskirt? You can patterns from YCMT. Instead of tulle, you can use a fabric as a base. When I was her age, my mother used to tell me to make it myself. Now I know why she had me sewing when I was 8 years old. So she wouldn't have to do it!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.
> 
> Nicole, I'm sorry for all your troubles too.  I wish your DH would agree to counselling.  BTDT, so I feel your pain.  Would you consider counselling by yourself?  I know its not a total fix, but it can help too.



Has she tried Disney? Or Universal? I have a prior co-worker whos daughter started to audition in her Senior year and all through college for summer shows at these places. I think she even did Cruise ships. Eventually she did dance on Broadway.


----------



## woodkins

birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.



Congratulations on the upcoming new addition!   I guess your family really does get the "Magic" of Disney World   Sorry you haven't been feeling too great, but it will all be worth it in a few months!


----------



## woodkins

BBGirl said:


> Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL



I have never pre-washed bias tape, and haven't had any problems with it, but I could just have gotten lucky LOL


----------



## SallyfromDE

Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.



I don't feel a clique here. There have been many times that I've thought I read everything, then noticed a reply to something only to think I hadn't seen the origional. 

But I do recall reading your origional post, and saw that there were replys to it. So I didn't respond as I had no experience to your machines and only 1 to machines you were asking about. I didn't feel I had much input. 

Now that I said that, I will give you what little experience I have with one of yours in question. The Brother Serger 1034. Look at the 3034. It should be a studier version of the 1034. I have the 1034, and really like it, but it broke after a few weeks. I can't lift the foot to use a different one. I can make do. But to get it fixed, would cost more then I paid for the machine. Since I just had to replace my Brother 6000i after a few months, again because it cost more to fix it, I just couldn't afford another replacement.


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.
> 
> Nicole, I'm sorry for all your troubles too.  I wish your DH would agree to counselling.  BTDT, so I feel your pain.  Would you consider counselling by yourself?  I know its not a total fix, but it can help too.


I'm sorry she didn't make it this time; but she definitely hasthe right attitude for this kind of work; yep; this time she wasn't what they were looking for, but that doesn't mean she's not good enough- and someone else will be looking for someone just like her if she keeps getting herself out there- tell her to break a leg at the Miami audition- and keep us posted!



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.


Congratulations on your "magical beginning"



BBGirl said:


> Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL



I don't wash prepackaged bias tape.  If, however, you're making your own (I do occasionally, but avoid it like the plague), I would wash the fabric first. HTH.


----------



## LisaZoe

kelly1218 said:


> Before I go totally insane.... please help.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a pattern similar to this skirt?
> 
> My 13yo saw this in Hot Topic tonight...and wants it. I just can't see spending $36 on a skirt that was 3 layers(of mostly tulle and lace) and elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Tripp-Blue-Crinkle-Bow-Ruffle-Skirt-274144.jsp
> 
> I've been searching online the last hour...and I know I'm missing something. I can't even find anything similar that I can modify the pattern.
> 
> (I also want to add an inch....or three to the length   )



Ugh, I saw a tutorial for one very much like this not long ago and now I can't find it again! The skirt looks like a basic modification of a tiered twirl skirt with some added layers of lace trim where a boutique skirt might have extra ruffles inserted in seams. What I'd do is figure the length you want, take off an inch for the waistband, divide by the number of tiers to get the width of those then add seam allowance. I'd make each tier 1 1/3 - 1 1/2 times the length of the one above. For example, for a skirt to be a finished length of 15" with 7 tiers, the fabric strip/loop for each tier would be 3" wide but the top one would be wider to allow for fabric to make the casing at the waist. Assuming a waist of about 25", I'd make the tiers the following lengths:

(sorry for the .... but I wanted to get the numbers to line up as best I could )
    x1.33     x1.5
1 -.. 34"..... 25"
2 -.. 45"..... 57"
3 -.. 60"..... 86"
4 -.. 80"... 129"
5 -. 107".. 194"
6 -. 142".. 291"
7 -. 189".. 437"

Edited to add: Found the tute! http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/05/28/sew-a-tiered-ruffled-skirt/ It looks like they make their tiers 1.33 times the one above. They even have a cool 'calculator' to help you determine the measurements for each tier. The only thing I'd do differently is the order of sewing the tiers together. I'd start with the bottom and work up because I find it easier to sew a gathered layer onto one that isn't gathered yet. I'd also topstitch above each seam to get them to stay laying flat.



Uniquely Young said:


> Thanks for all your help. Guess I just don't cut it in the Dis Boutique crowd. Have at it girls. Your clothes are great but you are too much of a clique for me.



I did see your post and didn't answer only because I couldn't offer any experience on any of those machines. I'm sorry if you felt ignored - I can honestly say that the ladies (and Tom) here are always very helpful but posts do sometimes get missed along the way.



ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



 I'm not sure what I can say that others haven't but you're family will be in my thoughts.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.




Sorry it didn't happen this time but maybe that's because she's destined to combine both of her dreams by working on a Disney Cruise ship. 



BBGirl said:


> Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL



I think most packaged bias tape specifically says pre-washing isn't needed but check if you still have yours. I do pre-wash most trim but I haven't done so with bias unless it's some I make myself and then I pre-wash the fabric before cutting it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Has anyone tried this? It's free software from Floriani to convert your thread. And I don't know if it's worthwhile or not. I can't quite figure it out. 

http://www.florianisoftware.com/products/*/*/6873


----------



## billwendy

Uniquely Young said:


> Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
> Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!.
> Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
> Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
> Brother PE 700II $600
> Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
> Love them, hate them? TIA!



Hi - Im sorry I didnt respond, but I have older machines that I got from other people, so I have no experience with any of the ones you mentioned.  My regular machine is an old kennmore from my husband's Nana - I think its a 1950;s model. Then, I have a used Disney Brother 270D that I got off craigslist, and then a several year old serger from walmart. I do love my brother and find it easy to use - I only have a 4x4 hoop though. I do have fun with it, but wouldnt advise getting one this small - there is just too much to have fun with out there!!!!!! 

I think you should give the group another try. I find especially over the weekends when things move pages at a time that many posts arent answered. I have definately posted when no one responded - and, I 've also seen my post quoted several days later - lol - we have lots of new people here in the past few weeks - its so fun to get to know everyone!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I haven't been posting much, but I have been trying to keep up.  

I absolutely love all of the work that has been posted, and I apologize for not quoting.  

Also, hugs and prayers to all who need it.

We got back from vacation a week ago, and since then I have been battling a bad cold, and getting caught up on work and housework after being away.   

Right now I am working on a Belle dress using the official Disney Princess pattern Simplicity 9902.  Hope to have pictures to post soon.  So far I like it, hopefully I won't mess it up.


----------



## kelly1218

birdie757 said:


> Have you looked at Simplicity 2620? It is a juniors pattern that is similar...once you got the waist you could adjust and add tiers to your dd's liking.  I have a few adult patterns for tier skirts I like from Simplicity too.  They will be on sale for 99 cents the Thurs-Sat before Easter at Joann's.
> .


I was looking around the Simplicity site...I don't remember seeing that.....but at that point I was going crosseyed. 

I'll check that pattern out. 

Thanks for the heads up on the sale , I've been waiting for it!



SallyfromDE said:


> Isn't it similar to a pettiskirt? You can patterns from YCMT. Instead of tulle, you can use a fabric as a base. When I was her age, my mother used to tell me to make it myself. Now I know why she had me sewing when I was 8 years old. So she wouldn't have to do it!!
> .


hmmm.... not quite like a pettiskirt.... but I probably could alter the pattern for that. 



LisaZoe said:


> Ugh, I saw a tutorial for one very much like this not long ago and now I can't find it again! The skirt looks like a basic modification of a tiered twirl skirt with some added layers of lace trim where a boutique skirt might have extra ruffles inserted in seams. What I'd do is figure the length you want, take off an inch for the waistband, divide by the number of tiers to get the width of those then add seam allowance. I'd make each tier 1 1/3 - 1 1/2 times the length of the one above. For example, for a skirt to be a finished length of 15" with 7 tiers, the fabric strip/loop for each tier would be 3" wide but the top one would be wider to allow for fabric to make the casing at the waist. Assuming a waist of about 25", I'd make the tiers the following lengths:
> 
> (sorry for the .... but I wanted to get the numbers to line up as best I could )
> x1.33     x1.5
> 1 -.. 34"..... 25"
> 2 -.. 45"..... 57"
> 3 -.. 60"..... 86"
> 4 -.. 80"... 129"
> 5 -. 107".. 194"
> 6 -. 142".. 291"
> 7 -. 189".. 437"
> 
> Edited to add: Found the tute! http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/05/28/sew-a-tiered-ruffled-skirt/ It looks like they make their tiers 1.33 times the one above. They even have a cool 'calculator' to help you determine the measurements for each tier. The only thing I'd do differently is the order of sewing the tiers together. I'd start with the bottom and work up because I find it easier to sew a gathered layer onto one that isn't gathered yet. I'd also topstitch above each seam to get them to stay laying flat.



Thank you! And thanks for the tips


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Has she tried Disney? Or Universal? I have a prior co-worker whos daughter started to audition in her Senior year and all through college for summer shows at these places. I think she even did Cruise ships. Eventually she did dance on Broadway.



This was her first audition, we haven't looked into Disney yet, she did this one because a friend was going.  I think it really gave her the incentive to attempt more.  Both Disney and Universal are definite possibilities, and a Disney Cruise would be *MY*dream job for her, lol.  I talked to a CM once who did a few contracts on the Wonder, and he said he had a great time, earned good $$ and his parents got to go on cruises for 75% off.  It's a weird feeling to have here, I want to support her decision, but I want her to go to college too, but it's something she needs to do while she's still young and single.  And she's still young, won't be 18 until July.  As much as I want her to stay here, I don't want her to ever regret not doing what she wants.



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.



I love this story!  It reminds me of an old DCL tv ad...a little girl is chatting up as stranger all about her cruise last year, and then intoduces her new baby brother saying "mommy calls him our little souvenir".  Now you can steal that line too!  Congrats!


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I love this story!  It reminds me of an old DCL tv ad...a little girl is chatting up as stranger all about her cruise last year, and then intoduces her new baby brother saying "mommy calls him our little souvenir".  Now you can steal that line too!  Congrats!



I have to re-tell...

Some friends of ours have two teen aged children.  Nine months after their first family Disney Cruise, they welcomed their baby boy...Noah... into the family!


Everytime they go back we always ask them what or who they brought back this time!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> I have to re-tell...
> 
> Some friends of ours have two teen aged children.  Nine months after their first family Disney Cruise, they welcomed their baby boy...Noah... into the family!
> 
> 
> Everytime they go back we always ask them what or who they brought back this time!
> 
> 
> Nini



Too funny!  We'd be in trouble if cruising did that to us, we go 2-3 times a year!  Rebecca is our "unexpected blessing", (nobody is allowed to call her a mistake, God doesn't make mistakes!) and she came to be in the middle of our multiple hurricanes in '04.  She's not a storm baby, but we kept getting asked if she was.  There was even an article in the local paper about the 6 week baby-boom in   Early May-June of '05.  She was an argument apology. who was discovered during storm prep.


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Too funny!  We'd be in trouble if cruising did that to us, we go 2-3 times a year!  Rebecca is our "unexpected blessing", (nobody is allowed to call her a mistake, God doesn't make mistakes!) and she came to be in the middle of our multiple hurricanes in '04.  She's not a storm baby, but we kept getting asked if she was.  There was even an article in the local paper about the 6 week baby-boom in   Early May-June of '05.  She was an argument apology. who was discovered during storm prep.



My oldest son was an "argument apology"...and his daughter was a "birthday present"... we were teasing them after his last Birthday dinner.  We went to the same restaurant!  (I have to say, I would not like it if my mother or mother in law knew that much about my kids!  LOLOLOLOL)

Nini


----------



## birdie757

SallyfromDE said:


> Has anyone tried this? It's free software from Floriani to convert your thread. And I don't know if it's worthwhile or not. I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> http://www.florianisoftware.com/products/*/*/6873



I went to a Floriana stabilizer seminar and was given that program in my packet.  She demonstrated it and it looked interesting but I have never done any embroidery complicated enough to really need it.  It seems like the largest benefit from that program was that you could print out your design with diagonal and horizontal guide lines...so if you don't have a program that can do that it might be worth it.


----------



## birdie757

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Too funny!  We'd be in trouble if cruising did that to us, we go 2-3 times a year!  Rebecca is our "unexpected blessing", (nobody is allowed to call her a mistake, God doesn't make mistakes!) and she came to be in the middle of our multiple hurricanes in '04.  She's not a storm baby, but we kept getting asked if she was.  There was even an article in the local paper about the 6 week baby-boom in   Early May-June of '05.  She was an argument apology. who was discovered during storm prep.



I remember that baby boom since we lived in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale area then.  My oldest dd was born in 2005 early because of hurricane Wilma.  My last month pregnant we had no power and it was in the 90's everyday.  I was finally put on bedrest the day after we got power.  Now they are saying we will have an above average season again.  People are already blaming my fertility on hurricanes!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> Right now I am working on a Belle dress using the official Disney Princess pattern Simplicity 9902.  Hope to have pictures to post soon.  So far I like it, hopefully I won't mess it up.


I made that pattern for dd for Halloween in 2008.  I really like the authenticity of the pattern.  I really wish I had learned to make pettis then though cause hers was really flat without one.  I wish it still fit her and still can't believe 5 yards of satin went into a dress for a 3 year old...lol.


----------



## MinnieForMe

I can't believe it!  My embroidery machine died!  I took it in for service and it'll cost $450 to repair.  I only paid $550 so it's going to get a proper burial.  We leave for Disney in a few weeks so it looks like this will be the first vacation in years where we don't match.  Boo Hoo!

My budget is limited. I'm trying to decide whether I should get a new machine or just buy custom items off of etsy.  I'm looking at the Janome 350E and the Brother 1250.  Any recommendations in this price range?


----------



## babynala

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.


This is so cute and I love the applique too.



mgmsmommy said:


> I just realized I haven't shared any of my projects lately.
> 
> I finally have some boy things to share.  I made this shirt for Avery to wear for Valentine's day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is his for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I made him this 1st pair of knit boxer briefs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after trying them on he declared them most comfy undies ever.  Doesn't want to wear his store bought undies anymore & so I expect to make quite a few more
> 
> I also made my girls these Easter sets of stripwork jumper/leggings:
> Morgan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh & I almost forgot.  I finally made something for myself.  I used some of that lovely blue/white/silver fabric & came up with this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned so much since finding this thread.  Working on outfits for my first big give right now
> I am looking forward to learning more from you all.  Which brings me to this question... My ds Garrison's 5th grade class has civil war day coming up in May & he has to have a soldier costume.  Could anyone help me figure out how to make this?  He is playing the part of an injured soldier.  I don't have a clue where to even start.  Thanks.


The Valentine's day shirt is great.  The easter dresses are so cute.  I love the appliques on the top of the dresses.  Your bag is really nice too, it is nice when you get to make something for yourself.  



LisaZoe said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic tonight for the time when I got to sew for Zoe.  I was looking through some photos on my computer and came across her in a set that I absolutely loved! (Still haven't found the photo I was looking for.) I loved this paisley and had such fun using quilt piecing techniques. I also added some beading on the top and headband. I do wish she'd wear something like this still.


This is such a great outfit.  I love the paisley and the piecing is a really nice touch.  Someday I am sure your daughter will let you sew for her again. 



weluvdizne said:


> Lisa, Love the outfit.  It is beautiful.  Too bad, she won't wear your outfits.  My son is shy about clothing attention, too.  He got a Chicago Bears football leather jacket as a gift.  It was really nice, and he didn't want to wear it because he thought "everyone would look at him".  Silly kids!
> 
> TinkerbelleMom, good luck to Marissa!  Keep us posted.  My 4.5 year old aspires to be a dancer in a Disney parade.  How exciting for Marissa!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave me advice about appliqueing and stabilizer.  I went out to get tear away stabilizer and can't wait to try it, now that I know to put it on the backside.  However, my parents were out of town and I went over to their house this morning, as usual, to make sure things are o.k., and found 2 1/2 feet of water in their basement!  I will be helping my parents clean out their basement, so I hope I can find a little time to sew.  They have lived there for over 40 years, and my mom is a pack-rat.  So, there is a lot of work ahead of us.   We've got the pump running and hope all the water is out by the time they get back on Monday night.


Yikes, hope your parent's house is dry soon and there is not too much damage.



geishagirl81 said:


> I am sewing!  After months and months of envy, I finally started sewing again, the first time in 15 years!   I made this shirt for my daughter and a Tinkerbell dress, except I have to take a picture of the Tinkerbell dress.  I am having a lot of fun and I have an ambitious project in mind- I bought the Feliz pattern!
> 
> Also, it is an E, not a backwards 3.


This is such a cute shirt.  



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.


At least you have a good excuse for not sewing.  I hope you are feeling better soon.  Congratulations!


----------



## babynala

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.


I hope everything works out.  There is nothing that you did to cause this situation.   I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

birdie757 said:


> I remember that baby boom since we lived in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale area then.  My oldest dd was born in 2005 early because of hurricane Wilma.  My last month pregnant we had no power and it was in the 90's everyday.  I was finally put on bedrest the day after we got power.  Now they are saying we will have an above average season again.  People are already blaming my fertility on hurricanes!



I won't blame you, I totally blame my DH for all the storms that hit us that year.  He's a lifetime FL resident, but had never seen a full blown hurricane, they always seem to stay away from Daytona.  Some would call that a blessing, but he missed his calling and should have been a weatherman or storm chaser, he loves that stuff.  On the first one, it came in late on a Friday, we lost power before bedtime and it was stormy all night...a tornado even blew through the neighborhood knocking over pool enclosures.  We woke to a bright sunny day only having lost a tree, some fencing and a few screen panels on the pool enclosure.  The power was on before nightfall.  I asked him if he was happy to finally get a storm, and he said yes, he would die a happy man.  Two weeks later we got another storm (and the positive pregnancy stick!), and two weeks after that another.  I told him enough already!  LOL  The next winter he said he really wished it would snow, I told him to shut up!


----------



## aboveH20

*Ireland Nicole *- just wanted to let you know that I join the many others on this board who are holding you and your husband in prayer.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I made that pattern for dd for Halloween in 2008.  I really like the authenticity of the pattern.  I really wish I had learned to make pettis then though cause hers was really flat without one.  I wish it still fit her and still can't believe 5 yards of satin went into a dress for a 3 year old...lol.



I am still trying to decide what type of petti to make for it.  I skipped the slip from the pattern because I read that it didn't add much.  I have it hanging now and it definitely needs something underneath to make it "poof" out.  I wanted to make it separate from the dress though so it could be reused if I make others.  Not sure if this will be for my dgd or I may try to sell it.  Haven't decided yet.  And luckily I bought inexpensive costume satin with a 50% off coupon, because it did take 5 yards!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> I am still trying to decide what type of petti to make for it.  I skipped the slip from the pattern because I read that it didn't add much.  I have it hanging now and it definitely needs something underneath to make it "poof" out.  I wanted to make it separate from the dress though so it could be reused if I make others.  Not sure if this will be for my dgd or I may try to sell it.  Haven't decided yet.  And luckily I bought inexpensive costume satin with a 50% off coupon, because it did take 5 yards!



I really think that this dress needs a hoop skirt...I wish I would made one for dd before she outgrew it.  It needs some serious umpf to truly display it properly.  I have played around with the idea of making it again for her and making a simple hoop skirt for it next time.


----------



## livndisney

Re: washing bias tape.

I strongly recommend washing red bias tape. We got caught in the rain and DD had her AG dressed in a dress I had made. The red bias tape bled all over the dress and the doll


----------



## BBGirl

livndisney said:


> Re: washing bias tape.
> 
> I strongly recommend washing red bias tape. We got caught in the rain and DD had her AG dressed in a dress I had made. The red bias tape bled all over the dress and the doll



THanks for all the answers.  It was off white because I couldn;t find any light enough purple that it would not show thru.  Adn white is too hard to keep clean.  I;ll post pictures before I give it to the little girl I made it for.
THanks


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!

Now that Stitch on time doesnt have Disney anymore - any idea where I can get Monsters Inc stuff? i just need an applique for  a little girl's bday. I cant find 4x4's in Digital by Design.......Thanks.


----------



## 2cutekidz

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Now that Stitch on time doesnt have Disney anymore - any idea where I can get Monsters Inc stuff? i just need an applique for  a little girl's bday. I cant find 4x4's in Digital by Design.......Thanks.



Did you send Dena (Digital by Design) a message?  I'd think she'd be able/willing to do them in 4X4.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.




Prayers and hugs Nicole.  As others have said....I'm sure that you've done nothing wrong.  Mental illness is a gigantic mystery to everyone who is NOT going through it. 



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.



Congrats!!!  I'm a Disney Souvenir from my parents' 1976 trip   Just be forewarned...that means the Disney obsession starts from birth 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.




Sorry to hear that your DD didn't make it but nice to see she handled it so maturely.  Sounds like you have a good girl there


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I really think that this dress needs a hoop skirt...I wish I would made one for dd before she outgrew it.  It needs some serious umpf to truly display it properly.  I have played around with the idea of making it again for her and making a simple hoop skirt for it next time.



My DGD was over tonight and I tried the mostly finished dress on her.   It looked great but you are right, it needs huge poof power.  Any recommendations from the experts how to make a hoop skirt or something similar with great poof, or where to buy one?


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



I haven't been on for several days, but saw your post and had to reach out.  Please don't blame yourself.  Whatever has happened, or is happening, is God's will....regardless of how difficult it seams and it will either bring you closer in the end or open new doors for you.

Our hearts & prayers are with you

MMM


----------



## SuperRhino

Okay maybe I'm just not smart enough to find it or I'm not looking under the right name but I can't find the vida pattern that is so popular on these threads! Can somebody help me before I lose my mind!


----------



## desparatelydisney

SuperRhino said:


> Okay maybe I'm just not smart enough to find it or I'm not looking under the right name but I can't find the vida pattern that is so popular on these threads! Can somebody help me before I lose my mind!



try banberry place or sewzannes...


----------



## ellenbenny

SuperRhino said:


> Okay maybe I'm just not smart enough to find it or I'm not looking under the right name but I can't find the vida pattern that is so popular on these threads! Can somebody help me before I lose my mind!



I found it here http://www.banberryplace.com/  thanks to someone on this board.


----------



## jham

Just had to skim through the last few pages.  I can't keep up!



glorib said:


> I was searching around for a party theme idea for Ella and came across this blog.  This is the cutest girl party idea!  It's an American Girl pioneer theme.  The homemade bread and jam are making my mouth water!  It's way more involved than I would normally do, and I think it may be a little old for Ella this year, but I'm bookmarking it for future and thought I'd share!
> 
> http://onecharmingparty.com/2009/08/american-girl-pioneer-party-pics/
> 
> Oh, I just noticed a Vintage Glam Barbie party, too!  Ca-ute!



 That party planner is in my town!  Now if only I had $1,000...



ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



 I'm so sorry you are going through this.  Hopefully he can get the best treatment for his depression and come around.  



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.



Sorry about the miscarriage but congrats on the new little souvenir!  And just remember, morning sickness is a good thing!  I have a souvenir from the 2002 Winter Olympics.  His name is Luke! 



BBGirl said:


> Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL



I was going to say don't bother but then I read livndisney's response


----------



## woodkins

desparatelydisney said:


> try banberry place or sewzannes...



It is the Farbenmix brand Vida dress pattern.


----------



## billwendy

Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!! 




A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> finally finished big give outfits for ali and maya - i love this pattern, but i always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little extra pixie dust for the adults- im such a sucker for matching families!!!



love it!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).

So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..





And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.





Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!



Oh so cute!!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!



Ahhhh...those are sooo cute!  I love the Mickey band at the bottom...is it ribbon?  That was sweet of you to make the adults shirts too.  That will make a very cute picture of all of them.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.



Beautiful work!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Hi everyone. I've been poking through the thread the last few days. i just love all the pics. the outfits are soo cute. 
I have not sewed in A LONG time! so i made be a little rusty with the lingo. 

I'm trying to make a Mary Poppins costume for my DD. I'm using a old flower girl dress. I'm almost done!   
I've been working on the hat, when i noticed that mary's hat in the movie is different then the one she wears in the park. 

I will be useing thin elastic to hold the hat on the DD head.  with tool around her neck. Now i'm re-thinking it. 

to anyone that has made a Mary poppins dress, how did you do the hat???


----------



## billwendy

Anita - yes - it is ribbon at the bottom. Its from Joann's new line of Disney stuff - its usually $$ but I had a coupon = lol!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.  My husband of 11 years has struggled w/ depression on and off over the last 7 years.  Suddenly, a month and a half ago he just "shut down" emotionally- coincidentally, right after we went away for a weekend and had a wonderful time.  He hasn't spoken to me since, except for the truly necessary whos picking up the kids, etc.  Today he said he's not sure if he loves me anymore or wants to be married anymore.  he says there's no one else and that he hasn't made up his mind.  I'm completely stunned, confused and overwhelmed.  I still love him as much or more as the day I married him, and had no idea this was coming.
> 
> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.



Nicole, It seems you had a very full plate to start with... now this. I'm so sorry. You have a lot of support here, and many prayers are being said. I'll say some for you too. Don't be afraid to seek out some help for yourself if you need it.


----------



## dogodisney

birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.




Congratulations! 



woodkins said:


> I have never pre-washed bias tape, and haven't had any problems with it, but I could just have gotten lucky LOL



I never have either. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This was her first audition, we haven't looked into Disney yet, she did this one because a friend was going.  I think it really gave her the incentive to attempt more.  Both Disney and Universal are definite possibilities, and a Disney Cruise would be *MY*dream job for her, lol.  I talked to a CM once who did a few contracts on the Wonder, and he said he had a great time, earned good $$ and his parents got to go on cruises for 75% off.  It's a weird feeling to have here, I want to support her decision, but I want her to go to college too, but it's something she needs to do while she's still young and single.  And she's still young, won't be 18 until July.  As much as I want her to stay here, I don't want her to ever regret not doing what she wants.
> 
> I hope she get what she wants. I applaud you for encouraging her to follow her dream and do it while she is young and can do it.
> I'm always telling my girls that they need to get an education, get a good job,*travel*, _then_they can get married and have children.
> 
> I love this story!  It reminds me of an old DCL tv ad...a little girl is chatting up as stranger all about her cruise last year, and then intoduces her new baby brother saying "mommy calls him our little souvenir".  Now you can steal that line too!  Congrats!



I loved that commercial! 



billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!




That outfit is soooo cute! The shirts are very nice too! 


Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.



That nautical outfit is adorable. I want to make one for my DGD but I have a other things to make for her first. I just need to make the time! 

The shirt for your DD is nice too!


----------



## mom2rtk

After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.

Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!


----------



## Tracie

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!



Oooooooo LOVE all of it!  I can see the photopass pics now!

Tracie


----------



## scarlet_ibis

*WOW.  That gown is STUNNING!!!* 

OK, my question, which has probably been asked a million times before...  Where do you find good quality t-shirts for applique/embellishing?  The Hanes/Jerzees ones they sell at JoAnn and ACMoore are passable if you're doing an iron-on, but they still feel (and act) awfully cheap.  I have received shirts that were bought from etsy that were very nice quality, and I'd like to use something like that if I'm going to put that effort into it.


----------



## mgmsmommy

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



 gorgeous!  Amazing job as usual.


----------



## dogodisney

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> after sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, i could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and i found the fabric on ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our gad tickets at disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at ariel's grotto, i decided the time was now!



beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

scarlet_ibis said:


> *WOW.  That gown is STUNNING!!!*





mgmsmommy said:


> gorgeous!  Amazing job as usual.





dogodisney said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





Granna4679 said:


> beautiful!!!!!!




Thank you all so much!

Granna: LOVE the Bambi outfits! Should make for a beautiful and memorable photo!

BillWendy: LOVE the Big Give outfits. They are adorable and will make for some great keepsake photos for the family!


----------



## Cibahwewah

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



Absolutely gorgeous, as usual.  She's going to give Ariel some competition as to who's the prettiest princess.


----------



## aimeeg

MinnieForMe said:


> I can't believe it!  My embroidery machine died!  I took it in for service and it'll cost $450 to repair.  I only paid $550 so it's going to get a proper burial.  We leave for Disney in a few weeks so it looks like this will be the first vacation in years where we don't match.  Boo Hoo!
> 
> My budget is limited. I'm trying to decide whether I should get a new machine or just buy custom items off of etsy.  I'm looking at the Janome 350E and the Brother 1250.  Any recommendations in this price range?



I do not want to be an enabler but have you checked out HSN. They have the Brother embroidery machine and you can do a flex pay. It breaks the payments down to about $150 a month. It would be worth checking out at least.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Now that Stitch on time doesnt have Disney anymore - any idea where I can get Monsters Inc stuff? i just need an applique for  a little girl's bday. I cant find 4x4's in Digital by Design.......Thanks.



I think a lot of Dena's designs come in 4x4. I would send her a convo. She is pretty quick to get back to you.  



mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## karamat

WOW - I've been gone for a few days and found I was 40+ pages behind 

My birthday was last week.  My family sure knows what I like:





I also had some GREAT customer service last week from Clotilde... And in that spirit I'm having a giveaway on my blog... stop by http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have one completely finished! I decided to charge $25 each because of how long it takes to make each one and based on the info a few of you have given me. SO I have white & light pink shirts ready to make at home. ANd I was thinking of trying a black shirt too so the embroidery really stands out. WDYT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will bring in a lot of money for a very good cause because the way I see it -If we can find a cure for breast cancer, a cure for other types of cancer is not far behind. I posted them on my FB page and hev 2 friends who already want them. So we will see. I am going to make  hopefully a bunch in advance to sell at craft fairs and such this summer. I plan on adding a few more designs too.


Love the shirt!!  My sister has signed up for one of those 3-day walks later this year.  I've done half-marathons, full-marathons, and even the Goofy Challenge, but I can't imagine walking for 3 days!!



glorib said:


> Thought I'd share an idea that I had regarding our upcoming trip!  Both of my kids know our home phone number and Caleb knows my cell phone number (we're practicing with Ella) but I worry what would happen in an emergency - if they'd forget or just freeze up and be too scared to tell whomever was trying to help, etc. . .
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered custom silicone bracelets with my cell phone number debossed into them.  (like the livestrong bracelets)  I figured that way, if there's an emergency or we accidentally get separated, they will have our phone number readily available.  I'm hoping that since the number is debossed and in the same color as the bracelet, it won't be obvious to strangers, especially since those types of bracelets are pretty popular.
> 
> Here's the website I ordered from - I bought two bracelets at 4.50 each (they have a child size), with free shipping.  I was tempted to buy one of several colors so that Ella would have a matching color to her custom each day, but DH vetoed that thought, saying I was "obsessing just a tad too much."  I don't think of it as obsessing so much as good planning and proper coordination!
> 
> silicone bracelets


Great idea!  And if you worry about someone being able to see the number you could flip the braclet inside-out.  You usually can't see the embossed letters/numbers on that side.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.


----------



## mom2rtk

Cibahwewah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, as usual.  She's going to give Ariel some competition as to who's the prettiest princess.





aimeeg said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!





Thank you both! I'm hoping we can also find Ariel on her rock for another picture at California Adventure....

Adorable Lilo & Stitch dress Cibahwewah!


----------



## NaeNae

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!


 Just beautiful as usual!


billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!


CUTE CUTE!!


Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.


The nautical is my favorite.


Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.



This is soooooo cute!  Can't wait to see it on her.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay that was my first multi-quote!  I did it!  Now can someone tell me why none of the pictures showed up?  This was the first time I had used the "th" thingy to make the pictures smaller.  Now they have disappeared!


----------



## llaxton

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



WOW that is gorgeous!~


----------



## llaxton

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!



Love it - also a sucker for a matching family!!


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy - I love those dresses.  They are so fun!  May I ask what pattern it is?  Thanks

mom2rtk - that dress is absolutely gorgeous!  You did a great job.  Can't wait to see pix from your trip!  You are awesome!

cibahwewah - I have a soft spot for Lilo and Stitch.  I sometimes feel they get forgotten.  Let us know what she thinks of the finished product.

karamat - happy belated birthday.  What a nice gift!

Granna - those outfits are adorable.  I like the nautical themed set.  You always do such nice work.

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends.  Have a great week ahead, too!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Granna: LOVE the Bambi outfits! Should make for a beautiful and memorable photo!



Thank you!!



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.



Very cute!  So sweet that she carries "Stitchie" everywhere.



NaeNae said:


> Okay that was my first multi-quote!  I did it!  Now can someone tell me why none of the pictures showed up?  This was the first time I had used the "th" thingy to make the pictures smaller.  Now they have disappeared!



Did you put a "_" (underscore) in front of the "th"?


----------



## NaeNae

Granna4679 said:


> Did you put a "_" (underscore) in front of the "th"?



NOPE!!  Thanks, I went back and edited my post and put the "_" in and now all but one shows up.  Beats me why the one did show.


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> So I finally get time to sew the outfits needed for the upcoming weekend and my machine had a major tantrum.   It won't work.   I press th pedal and it goes down but has to be pulled up manually.  Please machine shop be open tomorrow.  If anyone has any ideas to try or prepare me for the bill, please tell me.  I have a Bernina Activa 145a.


My Viking did something similar to that in October. I took it in and they said some spring had come loose. It only cost $15 to fix. I hope yours is something easy and cheap too! 

You were answered by several people. 


ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for all your support, ladies- it means a lot.
> 
> Uniquely young- I know you're frustrated, but please go back in the thread a bit; at least two people answered your original question, minnievanmom and myself.



I'm glad you posted this, because when I read her comment, I thought I must have been imagining things, because I remembered she had several people answer her! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.
> 
> Nicole, I'm sorry for all your troubles too.  I wish your DH would agree to counselling.  BTDT, so I feel your pain.  Would you consider counselling by yourself?  I know its not a total fix, but it can help too.



I'm sorry she didn't make it. I'm glad she has a good attitude about it though.  



birdie757 said:


> I am glad to be back ladies...I have had a crazy few months.  The Give items I shipped out this week were the first things I have sewn since January....but I have a good excuse.
> 
> Back in Nov we decided to try for another baby.  We went to Disney world and low and behold two weeks after our trip I got a positive test.  Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.  We had another trip planned in January and it was kind of our little joke that maybe we could bring a little "magic" home with us again.  You won't believe it but two weeks after our trip on my birthday I tested and got another positive!  So right now I am just a day shy of being 12 weeks pregnant with a due date of Oct 5th.  We are just ecstatic!
> 
> So, in early Feb morning sickness hit me hard.  Sitting at the computer made me queasy but not as much as watching my sewing machine needle bob up and down and don't even think about getting me behind my embroidery machine...you might as well have thrown me on the teacups for an hour...lol.  I survived my give outfits and have some other projects lined up so I think I am back on the horse.  I was missing seeing all those wonderful outfits for two months!
> 
> I see a few other ladies are due around the same time as me...I am so glad to have some company.



I'm so sorry about the miscarriage. 

I was always happy when I had morning sickness (well, as happy as you can be when you are sick all day!) I always figured that meant things were going the way they should! 

When I was pregnant with Lydia I wasn't on the computer much because it would make me really sick feeling too. 




NiniMorris said:


> I have to re-tell...
> 
> Some friends of ours have two teen aged children.  Nine months after their first family Disney Cruise, they welcomed their baby boy...Noah... into the family!
> 
> 
> Everytime they go back we always ask them what or who they brought back this time!
> 
> 
> Nini








MinnieForMe said:


> I can't believe it!  My embroidery machine died!  I took it in for service and it'll cost $450 to repair.  I only paid $550 so it's going to get a proper burial.  We leave for Disney in a few weeks so it looks like this will be the first vacation in years where we don't match.  Boo Hoo!
> 
> My budget is limited. I'm trying to decide whether I should get a new machine or just buy custom items off of etsy.  I'm looking at the Janome 350E and the Brother 1250.  Any recommendations in this price range?


Uggh! So sorry about that! 



livndisney said:


> Re: washing bias tape.
> 
> I strongly recommend washing red bias tape. We got caught in the rain and DD had her AG dressed in a dress I had made. The red bias tape bled all over the dress and the doll



Oh no! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm a Disney Souvenir from my parents' 1976 trip  Just be forewarned...that means the Disney obsession starts from birth


Well, that explains it! 




billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!


These are WONDERFUL!!! 


Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.


I love your daughters top! It looks so springy and pretty!
The little sailor outfit is adorable!!! 



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Hi everyone. I've been poking through the thread the last few days. i just love all the pics. the outfits are soo cute.
> I have not sewed in A LONG time! so i made be a little rusty with the lingo.
> 
> I'm trying to make a Mary Poppins costume for my DD. I'm using a old flower girl dress. I'm almost done!
> I've been working on the hat, when i noticed that mary's hat in the movie is different then the one she wears in the park.
> 
> I will be useing thin elastic to hold the hat on the DD head.  with tool around her neck. Now i'm re-thinking it.
> 
> to anyone that has made a Mary poppins dress, how did you do the hat???



I've never made it, so I really don't know! I can't wait to see the dress though! 



mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



WOW!!! SOOOOO pretty!!!! I love it! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.


No wonder she keeps giggling, it's adorable!!! I love the fabrics! 



scarlet_ibis said:


> OK, my question, which has probably been asked a million times before...  Where do you find good quality t-shirts for applique/embellishing?  The Hanes/Jerzees ones they sell at JoAnn and ACMoore are passable if you're doing an iron-on, but they still feel (and act) awfully cheap.  I have received shirts that were bought from etsy that were very nice quality, and I'd like to use something like that if I'm going to put that effort into it.


I think Jessica has said she really likes Old Navy shirts, and I know a lot of people order from somewhere online, that I can't think of at the moment. Umm...Jiffyshirts?? 




NaeNae said:


> Okay that was my first multi-quote!  I did it!  Now can someone tell me why none of the pictures showed up?  This was the first time I had used the "th" thingy to make the pictures smaller.  Now they have disappeared!



WOO HOOO!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.  

Personally, I just wanted to cry for them, but I fought that reaction! Lydia however burst into tears when I told her! It was a mixture of her being sorry for Corey and sorry for herself. She REALLY wanted him to go to Disney Land so he could tell her all about the Nemo and Pinocchio rides!


----------



## MermaidTales

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



WOW! That is just BEAUTIFUL! What a gorgeous flowing design! I love your fabric... I know it's a difficult green to find, but I think the one you chose looks perfect!


----------



## MermaidTales

Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now 
I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, so I'm cracking up at the "souvenir baby" and "real Disney Magic" stories...
We went to Toronto for our anniversary once, primarily to see the Royal Canadian Ballet perform The Nutcracker.  
December.  Mary Kate was born the following September.  For several years we had our little princess believing that she had "Made in Canada" stamped on her butt.  I can't begin to count the number of times I caught her doing contortionist movements in front of the mirror trying to find that stamp!


----------



## dogodisney

aimeeg said:


> I do not want to be an enabler but have you checked out HSN. They have the Brother embroidery machine and you can do a flex pay. It breaks the payments down to about $150 a month. It would be worth checking out at least.



Unless things have changed in the past couple of days, ... when I checked they were sold out. 



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.






teresajoy said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.
> 
> Personally, I just wanted to cry for them, but I fought that reaction! Lydia however burst into tears when I told her! It was a mixture of her being sorry for Corey and sorry for herself. She REALLY wanted him to go to Disney Land so he could tell her all about the Nemo and Pinocchio rides!



Aw, that's too bad. They can be proud of themselves for getting as far as they did.



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, so I'm cracking up at the "souvenir baby" and "real Disney Magic" stories...
> We went to Toronto for our anniversary once, primarily to see the Royal Canadian Ballet perform The Nutcracker.
> December.  Mary Kate was born the following September.  For several years we had our little princess believing that she had "Made in Canada" stamped on her butt.  I can't begin to count the number of times I caught her doing contortionist movements in front of the mirror trying to find that stamp!


----------



## mom2rtk

llaxton said:


> WOW that is gorgeous!~







teresajoy said:


> WOW!!! SOOOOO pretty!!!! I love it!






MermaidTales said:


> WOW! That is just BEAUTIFUL! What a gorgeous flowing design! I love your fabric... I know it's a difficult green to find, but I think the one you chose looks perfect!






Many thanks all!!!!



MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!



Well, I'm impressed and get why your first embroidery project would be a big deal. It's all still a foreign world to me. Nicely done, and beautiful fabric choice as well!



NaeNae said:


> NOPE!!  Thanks, I went back and edited my post and put the "_" in and now all but one shows up.  Beats me why the one did show.



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it only works with photobucket photos.




teresajoy said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.
> 
> Personally, I just wanted to cry for them, but I fought that reaction! Lydia however burst into tears when I told her! It was a mixture of her being sorry for Corey and sorry for herself. She REALLY wanted him to go to Disney Land so he could tell her all about the Nemo and Pinocchio rides!




I'm really sorry for your son, (and am really tickled at Lydia's reaction!). I had a similar thing happen to me in high school. It turned out to be a great character building experience for me, probably better than if I'd won.  So keeps supporting him (like you are) and rest assured he's gotten SO much out of the experience.


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



Absolutely stunning!! I have looked at your flickr photos and your work is amazing.

Do you mind telling me if you make or buy your hoop skirts?  Also if you buy them do you mind letting me know where?  I am working on a Belle dress that definitely needs a hoop skirt to make it work.  

What in inspiration you are, I wish I could get private lessons!


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> Absolutely stunning!! I have looked at your flickr photos and your work is amazing.
> 
> Do you mind telling me if you make or buy your hoop skirts?  Also if you buy them do you mind letting me know where?  I am working on a Belle dress that definitely needs a hoop skirt to make it work.
> 
> What in inspiration you are, I wish I could get private lessons!



Many thanks!

I always buy my hoop skirts. There are lots of sellers online. PM me if you want to know which ones I buy. But really, as long as the length and circuference are right, you really can't go wrong.

I agree that Belle is one of those that definitely needs a hoop! I remember doing my first Belle and putting the hoop under it. I was underwhelmed and promptly ordered a second fuller one.

I can't wait to see your Belle! Cinderella's my fav... and Aurora is my daughter's fav..... but our joint fav (if that's possible) is Belle!


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I made that pattern for dd for Halloween in 2008.  I really like the authenticity of the pattern.  I really wish I had learned to make pettis then though cause hers was really flat without one.  I wish it still fit her and still can't believe 5 yards of satin went into a dress for a 3 year old...lol.



I just reallized that I have read your review on patternreview.com.  Very helpful, thanks!  I have used a couple of your modifications.

And congrats on your little souvenir!


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I always buy my hoop skirts. There are lots of sellers online. PM me if you want to know which ones I buy. But really, as long as the length and circuference are right, you really can't go wrong.
> 
> I agree that Belle is one of those that definitely needs a hoop! I remember doing my first Belle and putting the hoop under it. I was underwhelmed and promptly ordered a second fuller one.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Belle! Cinderella's my fav... and Aurora is my daughter's fav..... but our joint fav (if that's possible) is Belle!



Thanks, I ordered a couple from e b a y, so if they don't work out I will pm you.  

I am not sure I sewed the drape on correctly, ( I looked at some of your pictures and others to see what it should look like) so after work today I may redo that.  I am using a Simplicity pattern, I am not up to creating my own designs quite yet.   I wish I was more creative! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks, I ordered a couple from e b a y, so if they don't work out I will pm you.
> 
> I am not sure I sewed the drape on correctly, ( I looked at some of your pictures and others to see what it should look like) so after work today I may redo that.  I am using a Simplicity pattern, I am not up to creating my own designs quite yet.   I wish I was more creative!
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Good luck with it! 

My first Belle gown was exactly like the pattern. Each time I've done it since, I've tweaked this and that. But even now, I still START with a pattern

And when making Ariel this weekend, it went what I will call really smoothly.... but even with that, I spent 2 hours putting my first sleeve together... put it on.... serged it on.... then hated it.... I plucked all that stitching out and got it right the second time. My philosophy has always been that if it goes in.... it can always come out......


----------



## burzynsk

Cibahwewah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, as usual.  She's going to give Ariel some competition as to who's the prettiest princess.



Absolutely gorgeous Ariel dress!  She's going to be the hit of the day!


----------



## burzynsk

I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.


----------



## ellenbenny

burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



Very cute!! 

I am working on a Belle dress like the one your DD is wearing.  

I also have the patterns for the other official disney ones and will hope to work on those as time allows.  

Great job!


----------



## mom2rtk

burzynsk said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Ariel dress!  She's going to be the hit of the day!



Thank you! 



burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



Aww..... a Disney fan after my own heart! Great costumes, and great photos to cherish!


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!


That was nice of you to make matching outfits for the whole family.  They all look great.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.


The shirt is so pretty and I love the nautical outfit.  I can't wait to see your quilts.



mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!


So gorgeous.  I know your daughter will look beautiful in this dress. 



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.


You did a great job on the appliques.  It is so cute that your daughter chose the fabric and is so excited about this dress.  I'm sure she will love it.



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.
> 
> Personally, I just wanted to cry for them, but I fought that reaction! Lydia however burst into tears when I told her! It was a mixture of her being sorry for Corey and sorry for herself. She REALLY wanted him to go to Disney Land so he could tell her all about the Nemo and Pinocchio rides!


Sorry he didn't win but I'm sure it was a great experience for him.  At least you made it through the weekend with him being away from home.



MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!


What a pretty blanket and the embroidery looks great.  



burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.


She is so cute. Love the Little Mermaid picture.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



OK, my middle child has said she wants to borrow all of them, but especially Belle and Aurora.  

Burzynsk, my friend, this forum will be trouble for us, and by us, I mean you, since you're the one I'm going to call when I don't know what I'm doing, LOL!


----------



## Granna4679

MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!



That is so pretty and girly (even without pink on it).  You did a great job.  She will be very happy with that.



teresajoy said:


> I love your daughters top! It looks so springy and pretty!
> The little sailor outfit is adorable!!!



Thanks so much.  I have always loved "sailor/nautical" looking outfits.  Both of my DDs had them when they were little.  So, it was only fitting to make the DGDs some too.



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.



I know he must be disappointed.  My oldest DD was on a Bible Quiz team for about 10 years (5 years junior and then 5 years senior team).  They worked very hard every year (memorizing whole books of the Bible word for word) and only made it to Nationals one time (they did win Nationals that year)...but even though they didn't win BIG every year, the experience and grace at losing was a much more valuable lesson.  And on top of that, they learned to study.  You would be surprised how many kids get to college and don't know "how to study" in depth.  It was a great learning experience.  



burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



Love the outfits.  Your DD looks so excited.  I especially like Ariel (how cute are those leggings with it...)





NaeNae said:


> The nautical is my favorite.



Thanks.



weluvdizne said:


> Granna - those outfits are adorable.  I like the nautical themed set.  You always do such nice work.


Thank you so much.


----------



## MermaidTales

burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



What an adorable princess! I love all her pictures with all the princesses!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hmmm -what happened to the rest of my quotes???????:
Loved the Ariel dress - totally beautiful - that must have been hard work!
Teresa - bummed about Corey, but you are right - getting to the state level is AMAZING!!!! Oh Lydia - you make me giggle....

Thanks for the comments on the dresses - they are the Round Neck Top/Dress by That Darn Kat on YCMT.com



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.



I absolutely LOVE this!!!! Its sooooo cute!! Im a Lilo and Stitch lover too- I think its because they live in Hawaii and cause Stitch gave us special attention on Billy's bday last year -







burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



So cute!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all! 






I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!














Here's the cake I made her:




Here's my favorite picture from the day:





After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!

Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue - That outfit ROCKS!!!!!!  (Pun intended!)


----------



## Mirb1214

I need HELP deciding which pattern to make a dress using taffeta fabric.  My DD wanted this kind of fabric SO BAD but I have NO CLUE what to do with it.  I was hoping that it wouldn't be too hideous and could be her easter dress.  I have the simply sweet and portrait peasant patterns.  I also have contrasting fabric to make a sash.  I am leaning towards the portrait dress but will that look ok?  Does anyone happen to have pictures to show of this?

Thanks!!


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!




You are so talented!! Love all of it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Heather...i swear Tessa looks like she got older overnight!  How did that happen?!?!  Love the outfits!!  Glad she got lots of compliments...she deserved them!  I can't believe you went to CEC on a Saturday...are you crazy?



Love all the stuff this weekend.  I almost freaked when I looked at my ticker today!    I have a lot ofsewing to do!  I hope tomorrow goes smooth and I can do some sewing this week.  I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?  I told DH I have to take the kids to school so he has to help me get them ready tomorrow.  Now I have to give him the morning routine...it's amazing what you do for so long and don't think about it then you have to tell someone else everything...my kids are routine kids.  

Well, I 'm of to CVS to get my pain meds filled and then I need some new socks...I have to have nice warm socks for tomorrow.  Have a great day guys and I will check in later this week!   Keep those prayers coming!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mirb1214 said:


> I need HELP deciding which pattern to make a dress using taffeta fabric.  My DD wanted this kind of fabric SO BAD but I have NO CLUE what to do with it.  I was hoping that it wouldn't be too hideous and could be her easter dress.  I have the simply sweet and portrait peasant patterns.  I also have contrasting fabric to make a sash.  I am leaning towards the portrait dress but will that look ok?  Does anyone happen to have pictures to show of this?
> 
> Thanks!!



I love taffeta too! I love the way it "rustles"! I would do something simple, sleeveless, collarless, but with a full skirt and petticoat underneath. I would probably put a contrasting sash around the waist.


----------



## livndisney

Does anyone know if Joann's has patterns on sale this week? For some reason I am not able to get the sale page to load.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for all your support, ladies- it means a lot.
> 
> Uniquely young- I know you're frustrated, but please go back in the thread a bit; at least two people answered your original question, minnievanmom and myself.


Thanks Nicole, I think I didn't put in specifically Uniquely  young but to those looking at new machines because there were two or three asking about machines.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, she got home safely, but didn't make the cut, and neither did her 2 friends.  Evidently they were looking for blondes.  But she's ok with it, and says it was a good learning experience.  Her next plans are to go to Miami at the end of next month for an audition with Royal Caribbean.  I'll take her to that one, letting her go to Orlando for the day with friends is one thing, but overnight 5 hours away into a big city is another.


Your daughter is truly a wonderful young lady to just let it roll off and try again, I will be hoping she makes it in Miami.  


BBGirl said:


> Do I wash Bias Tape?? and if so how???  I am making a Cathy out of Tiana fabric and I need to do teh armholes and the neckline but I'm not sure I wash the bais tape LOL


No I rarely wash any fabric but that is just me.  Most folks do wash the fabric first.  Never the bias tape.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*HeatherSue-* 



>



She has the prettiest eyes!!  What a little doll face  Fabulous job on the outfits!!  Sounds like the kids had a great time.  Our Chuck E Cheese is not what it used to be, I cringe when we get invited to a party there!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting much, but I have been trying to keep up.
> 
> I absolutely love all of the work that has been posted, and I apologize for not quoting.
> 
> We got back from vacation a week ago, and since then I have been battling a bad cold, and getting caught up on work and housework after being away.
> 
> Right now I am working on a Belle dress using the official Disney Princess pattern Simplicity 9902.  Hope to have pictures to post soon.  So far I like it, hopefully I won't mess it up.


You must post pictures and don't make us wait too long.  Hope you feel better soon.



MinnieForMe said:


> I can't believe it!  My embroidery machine died!  I took it in for service and it'll cost $450 to repair.  I only paid $550 so it's going to get a proper burial.  We leave for Disney in a few weeks so it looks like this will be the first vacation in years where we don't match.  Boo Hoo!
> 
> My budget is limited. I'm trying to decide whether I should get a new machine or just buy custom items off of etsy.  I'm looking at the Janome 350E and the Brother 1250.  Any recommendations in this price range?


I don't know either machine but I do like brother because they are easy to use.  Do get the biggest hoop you afford.



billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!


Wendy, these are just adorable.  Everyone who does the big gives is amazing and so wonderful to give from the heart.



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Hi everyone. I've been poking through the thread the last few days. i just love all the pics. the outfits are soo cute.
> I have not sewed in A LONG time! so i made be a little rusty with the lingo.
> 
> I'm trying to make a Mary Poppins costume for my DD. I'm using a old flower girl dress. I'm almost done!
> I've been working on the hat, when i noticed that mary's hat in the movie is different then the one she wears in the park.
> 
> I will be useing thin elastic to hold the hat on the DD head.  with tool around her neck. Now i'm re-thinking it.
> 
> to anyone that has made a Mary poppins dress, how did you do the hat???


Welcome, and when you get your outfit done we must see pictures?



mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



Ok, wow~!


----------



## Granna4679

babynala said:


> The shirt is so pretty and I love the nautical outfit.  I can't wait to see your quilts.



Thank you.



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!



I commented on FB but I just have to say again, WHAT A CUTE OUTFIT!  Sawyer looks very cute in his shirt as well. I love the last picture of her holding the guitar.....what a gorgeous picture! 
 I have the pattern but havent' tried it yet.  I am going to have to do that now.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?
> Keep those prayers coming!




Sending  I will keep you in my prayers.  I hope all goes smoothly for you tomorrow.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> No I rarely wash any fabric but that is just me.  Most folks do wash the fabric first.  Never the bias tape.



I do wash most of my fabric but never bias tape. To be honest, I really think it would be WAY too hard to work with it after washing. It would lose some of the "body" it has and probably even fray on the edges.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.


Just lovely and can't wait to see you quilts.  I am just truly enjoying quilting now instead of sewing clothes.


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't wanted to post here about this, but I would appreciate prayers from those of you who don't mind.


Prayres being said! 


McDuck said:


> Oh, and y'all, keep posting the link to vote for Teresa.    It's easier for my baby-mommy brain to remember to head over and vote when I see it here.



I couldn't agree more!



kittycat9 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go with a Singer machine after my own horrific experience with a Futura.


I LOVE my futura, sorry you had issues.  Once I realized that I needed to use the net over the thread so that the tension error wouldn't show up it has been easy since then.  I love it!  HOWEVER - I do have hoop envy now, and once I can I would LOVE one that has a 6x10 hoop, AT LEAST!



Uniquely Young said:


> Longtime lurker. I admire all the creativity you put into your designs. For several years long ago I did the same but my kids grew up and I joined the corporate world.
> Now for my question. I would like your honest opinions on new sewing/embroidery machines. Mine are old now and I have more time to enjoy this hobby again. I currently have a Janome Memory Craft 7000, a Janome 4 thread serger w/ D feed, a Babylock 3 thread serger w/ D feed, a Singer Poem embroidery machine and a Singer industrial machine. These were state of the art when I got them. I thought these were reasonably priced but can't decide which one(s) to get or just keep the old ones!.
> Singer Futura SES2000 $1200 all software included
> Singer Futura CE350 $800 all software included, can use hat hoop too
> Brother PE 700II $600
> Brother Serger Lay In Threader 1034D $200
> Love them, hate them? TIA!


I LOVE my CE 350, though I do not know much about the rest.  have you checked costco.com, they had some futura's on sale recently.


----------



## angel23321

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



WOW...your talent never ceases to amaze me.  



billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!



So cute..I love them all.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.



Love them.



scarlet_ibis said:


> *WOW.  That gown is STUNNING!!!*
> 
> OK, my question, which has probably been asked a million times before...  Where do you find good quality t-shirts for applique/embellishing?  The Hanes/Jerzees ones they sell at JoAnn and ACMoore are passable if you're doing an iron-on, but they still feel (and act) awfully cheap.  I have received shirts that were bought from etsy that were very nice quality, and I'd like to use something like that if I'm going to put that effort into it.



I actually just embroidered on the Cherokee shirts from Target and LOVED them.  The weight of the fabric is nice and the embroidery came out wonderful (and it was one of the Brother Disney design which usually doesn't come out as well).  They were $4 for the toddler size and $5 for the kid size.  Now why, they don't have matching colors in the two, is what drives me nuts. LOL.


----------



## ellenbenny

Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE my futura, sorry you had issues.  Once I realized that I needed to use the net over the thread so that the tension error wouldn't show up it has been easy since then.  I love it!  HOWEVER - I do have hoop envy now, and once I can I would LOVE one that has a 6x10 hoop, AT LEAST!
> 
> 
> I LOVE my CE 350, though I do not know much about the rest.  have you checked costco.com, they had some futura's on sale recently.




I am with you.  I have the CE250 which I believe is the same machine.   I don't have the problems others have mentioned, and I love my machine, but I am also having major hoop envy.  If I buy a new machine I hope to go with the 7x12...  But I will likely have to save up for a looong time.


----------



## Adi12982

ellenbenny said:


> I am with you.  I have the CE250 which I believe is the same machine.   I don't have the problems others have mentioned, and I love my machine, but I am also having major hoop envy.  If I buy a new machine I hope to go with the 7x12...  But I will likely have to save up for a looong time.



I HADN'T HEARD OF A 7X12 - wow, INSERT DROOLING HERE!


----------



## angel23321

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!



Love the outfit. And you're daughter is just beautiful.


----------



## coteau_chick

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!



I love the skirt and the applique  shirts.  Your cake rocks.  You are very talented in more ways than one.  I can't believe you decorate cakes and sew. I always wanted to take a cake decorating class.  I have been lurking her for the last few months.  I hope to try to post more.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Adi12982 said:


> I HADN'T HEARD OF A 7X12 - wow, INSERT DROOLING HERE!



My Brother has the 7X12.  I bought smaller and within a month bought the Innovis 4000D and love the machine.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Quick question, please. Do I want a ruffling foot or a gathering foot? I get really tired of gathering threads breaking! 
Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a skirt out of the top of a pair of sparkle jeans - What do you think? I think I am going to make an Emma top to go with it.



Love the skirt! Very creative!



mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



Wow!  Beautiful as always!  I can't wait to see pics and hear about Ariel's reaction when you get back!



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!



The skirt and shirts are really cute!  I wish I had a serger so I could get that pattern!  The cake is awesome too!  Does she take guitar lessons?


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> My Brother has the 7X12.  I bought smaller and within a month bought the Innovis 4000D and love the machine.



If you don't mind me asking, how much does that machine run for?


----------



## mom2rtk

HEATHERSUE:  Were the photos from your daughter's birthday taken with your nifty fifty? How's it going with that?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> My Brother has the 7X12.  I bought smaller and within a month bought the Innovis 4000D and love the machine.



That's the one I've had my eye on.  Not sure what it would take for me to justify my getting one though.  I have seen used/refurbished for around $2000.  Does that seem like a reasonable price?


----------



## jas0202

Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.  

I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.

Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


----------



## mom2rtk

jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!




Welcome! 

Since you're going in November, you have a lot of latitude in what you can use. Anything from a poly/cotton broadcloth on up to satin! It just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## kelly1218

jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ellenbenny said:


> That's the one I've had my eye on.  Not sure what it would take for me to justify my getting one though.  I have seen used/refurbished for around $2000.  Does that seem like a reasonable price?



I know demographics make the price but I saw that machine at my shop today and it was 2300 used.  It is a beautiful machine.


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



WOW!!  Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!



billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!



I LOVE these dresses!  Is this the new top from Carla C?


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> I love taffeta too! I love the way it "rustles"! I would do something simple, sleeveless, collarless, but with a full skirt and petticoat underneath. I would probably put a contrasting sash around the waist.



Do you think the precious dress w/ cap sleeves would work ok w/ this material?  I thought sleeveless too, but we never know what the weather's gonna be like in AL for Easter.  I am planning on using Carla's sash pattern off YCMT.  I just hope it not too big of a disaster and can be her Easter dress, if not then I do have a backup.

Also, for dress length. . . would mid calf be what I'd need to do or longer/shorter?  Can you tell this is going to be my first DRESS I've sewn.  I've made plenty of simply sweets/patchworks/stripwork/alines. . . but all as tops, none as dresses!  I'm kinda nervous!  I'm just scared that taffeta won't "lay" the same as regular fabric I've sewn with in the past.


----------



## snubie

*Cibahwewah* - LOVE that Stitch and Lilo dress!  Stitch is a favorite in this house.  

*Mermaid Tales* - Love the blanket.  With this baby, I let people know that we were trying to avoid all pink.  I like pink but we had ALL pink with Lauren and wanted a little variety with Megan.  Now we have all purple.

*Scarlet_ibis* - I have used child tshirts from Target and Walmart.  I like both.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.



WELCOME!!!!

Megan had her 4 month appointment this morning.  My girl is huge.  16 pounds 14 ounces and 25.5 inches.  She is 97 percentile for weight and 85 percentile for height.  Tall people is not a family trait on either side, neither are heavy people either.


----------



## teresajoy

MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!



That is so sweet!! 




fairygoodmother said:


> okay, so I'm cracking up at the "souvenir baby" and "real Disney Magic" stories...
> We went to Toronto for our anniversary once, primarily to see the Royal Canadian Ballet perform The Nutcracker.
> December.  Mary Kate was born the following September.  For several years we had our little princess believing that she had "Made in Canada" stamped on her butt.  I can't begin to count the number of times I caught her doing contortionist movements in front of the mirror trying to find that stamp!






dogodisney said:


> Aw, that's too bad. They can be proud of themselves for getting as far as they did.


Thank you. 



mom2rtk said:


> I'm really sorry for your son, (and am really tickled at Lydia's reaction!). I had a similar thing happen to me in high school. It turned out to be a great character building experience for me, probably better than if I'd won.  So keeps supporting him (like you are) and rest assured he's gotten SO much out of the experience.


Thanks Janet. You've made me feel better!  Lydia is so sweet. She really looks up to her big brother.



ellenbenny said:


> What in inspiration you are, I wish I could get private lessons!


Sign me up! 




burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.


Great outfits!!! If you have them, I'd love to seem some bigger pictures. 



babynala said:


> Sorry he didn't win but I'm sure it was a great experience for him.  At least you made it through the weekend with him being away from home.


Thank you. Yes, i did make it!  He left Thurday night, so it was even more than a weekend! 



Granna4679 said:


> I know he must be disappointed.  My oldest DD was on a Bible Quiz team for about 10 years (5 years junior and then 5 years senior team).  They worked very hard every year (memorizing whole books of the Bible word for word) and only made it to Nationals one time (they did win Nationals that year)...but even though they didn't win BIG every year, the experience and grace at losing was a much more valuable lesson.  And on top of that, they learned to study.  You would be surprised how many kids get to college and don't know "how to study" in depth.  It was a great learning experience.


Yesterday, when he started talking, he was telling me that he felt he just waisted the last 4 months. So, I had him tell me all the things he did for this project that he learned by doing it. I don't know that it made him feel better yet, but I think he will look back on it as a good experience. Last night, he was already trying to make his other team mates feel better about it. 



billwendy said:


> Loved the Ariel dress - totally beautiful - that must have been hard work!
> Teresa - bummed about Corey, but you are right - getting to the state level is AMAZING!!!! Oh Lydia - you make me giggle....


Thanks Wendy! The Cadburry eggs made him feel a lot better too!  (Lydia made sure there were some left for him!) Corey took a picture last night, so I will try to post it when he gets home. 



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!


My niece and nephew are TOOO cute!!!! I love their outfits Heather! I'd love a copy of those designs too! I've been promising Arminda a guitar/ rock n rollercoaster shirt for years! 



mom2rtk said:


> HeatherSue - That outfit ROCKS!!!!!!  (Pun intended!)







Mirb1214 said:


> I need HELP deciding which pattern to make a dress using taffeta fabric.  My DD wanted this kind of fabric SO BAD but I have NO CLUE what to do with it.  I was hoping that it wouldn't be too hideous and could be her easter dress.  I have the simply sweet and portrait peasant patterns.  I also have contrasting fabric to make a sash.  I am leaning towards the portrait dress but will that look ok?  Does anyone happen to have pictures to show of this?
> 
> Thanks!!




I made Tessa's (my niece) Father Daughter Dance dress out of some tafetta type material. I used the Precious Dress pattern. It turned out really pretty. 
Here she is. Tessa picked out this very cool material!









The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love all the stuff this weekend.  I almost freaked when I looked at my ticker today!    I have a lot ofsewing to do!  I hope tomorrow goes smooth and I can do some sewing this week.  I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?  I told DH I have to take the kids to school so he has to help me get them ready tomorrow.  Now I have to give him the morning routine...it's amazing what you do for so long and don't think about it then you have to tell someone else everything...my kids are routine kids.
> 
> Well, I 'm of to CVS to get my pain meds filled and then I need some new socks...I have to have nice warm socks for tomorrow.  Have a great day guys and I will check in later this week!   Keep those prayers coming!



We'll be praying for you tomorrow Kim! Come back and let us know how you are when you can. 



coteau_chick said:


> I love the skirt and the applique  shirts.  Your cake rocks.  You are very talented in more ways than one.  I can't believe you decorate cakes and sew. I always wanted to take a cake decorating class.  I have been lurking her for the last few months.  I hope to try to post more.



Heather is extremely talented! 



Daisy'sMama said:


> Quick question, please. Do I want a ruffling foot or a gathering foot? I get really tired of gathering threads breaking!
> Thanks
> Stephanie


You want a ruffler attachment. 



mom2rtk said:


> HEATHERSUE:  Were the photos from your daughter's birthday taken with your nifty fifty? How's it going with that?


I was going to ask her the same thing! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.



WOO HOO! I take it your other machine was beyond repair? 



jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


You have started out with my favorite patterns! I love them both!  Remember, always trust Carla and you will be fine!


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> Megan had her 4 month appointment this morning.  My girl is huge.  16 pounds 14 ounces and 25.5 inches.  She is 97 percentile for weight and 85 percentile for height.  Tall people is not a family trait on either side, neither are heavy people either.




WOW!  At her 5 month visit last week Isabel weighed in at 13.5 lbs and 25 inches - on the BF growth chart shes 25% weight and 75% height.  Are you BFing or using formula (or a mix)?


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> WOW!  At her 5 month visit last week Isabel weighed in at 13.5 lbs and 25 inches - on the BF growth chart shes 25% weight and 75% height.  Are you BFing or using formula (or a mix)?



Breastfed only.  Little stubborn one refuses to take a bottle of any kind.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

WOO HOO! I take it your other machine was beyond repair? 

Well my Bernina that DH bought 6 yrs ago is apparently only meant more light sewing as it is all plastic.  It is only worth about 175 dollars now  compared to the 1200 I bought it for) and so the man is fixing it for free since I bought the machine.  It needs new bearings, gears and a motor.  Dh and I had talked recently about getting a better machine.


----------



## woodkins

jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!



Welcome to the gang! You will find lots of support and fun ideas around here. I actually made the simply sweet into both Cindy & Snow White for my dd on our last trip! I bought cotton prints from Joann fabric for my dd's dresses. They were cool and soft for her to wear (not itchy!!!) and easy to wash as well. The snow white is actually much easier than the cindy as it doesn't need the swag overskirt, so I would suggest trying that one first. Buy cheap cotton fabric (i think I used 3.99 yd fabric and with a 40% off coupon it was really cheap), this way if you don't like it too much it isn't a huge investment lost. If you get stuck post here and someone always has advice. Can't wait to see your creations


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.

Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:






Close up of the applique Samuel insisted I use on the top:






Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)






Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits. 

Dawn


----------



## babynala

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!


That skirt is very Rock n Roll and I love the appliques on the shirts.  Tessa's boots are very cool.   That cake looks too good to eat, very professional. 

We did a Chuck E Cheese birthday party on a friday night and we were the only party there.  There were a few other families there but not too many people.  The kids at the party were young (5) so it was easier to keep track of them.   



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather...i swear Tessa looks like she got older overnight!  How did that happen?!?!  Love the outfits!!  Glad she got lots of compliments...she deserved them!  I can't believe you went to CEC on a Saturday...are you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the stuff this weekend.  I almost freaked when I looked at my ticker today!    I have a lot ofsewing to do!  I hope tomorrow goes smooth and I can do some sewing this week.  I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?  I told DH I have to take the kids to school so he has to help me get them ready tomorrow.  Now I have to give him the morning routine...it's amazing what you do for so long and don't think about it then you have to tell someone else everything...my kids are routine kids.
> 
> Well, I 'm of to CVS to get my pain meds filled and then I need some new socks...I have to have nice warm socks for tomorrow.  Have a great day guys and I will check in later this week!   Keep those prayers coming!


Good luck tomorrow.  



jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


Welcome.  The princessified simply sweet dresses look very comfortable for little ones when they are made with a cotton fabric.  Can't wait to see the pictures of what you come up with. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique Samuel insisted I use on the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn


That was so sweet of your sons to request special outfits for their friends.  I love the way they turned out and the ruffle pants are so cute.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mirb1214 said:


> I need HELP deciding which pattern to make a dress using taffeta fabric.  My DD wanted this kind of fabric SO BAD but I have NO CLUE what to do with it.  I was hoping that it wouldn't be too hideous and could be her easter dress.  I have the simply sweet and portrait peasant patterns.  I also have contrasting fabric to make a sash.  I am leaning towards the portrait dress but will that look ok?  Does anyone happen to have pictures to show of this?
> 
> Thanks!!


I was going to post pictures of the precious dress that Teresa made for Tessa, but she already did!! It is really beautiful and the perfect pattern for that fabric!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather...i swear Tessa looks like she got older overnight!  How did that happen?!?!  Love the outfits!!  Glad she got lots of compliments...she deserved them!  I can't believe you went to CEC on a Saturday...are you crazy?
> 
> Love all the stuff this weekend.  I almost freaked when I looked at my ticker today!    I have a lot ofsewing to do!  I hope tomorrow goes smooth and I can do some sewing this week.  I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?  I told DH I have to take the kids to school so he has to help me get them ready tomorrow.  Now I have to give him the morning routine...it's amazing what you do for so long and don't think about it then you have to tell someone else everything...my kids are routine kids.
> 
> Well, I 'm of to CVS to get my pain meds filled and then I need some new socks...I have to have nice warm socks for tomorrow.  Have a great day guys and I will check in later this week!   Keep those prayers coming!


1. I don't know when she went and grew up on me!  I don't like it.
2. Yes, I'm crazy. 
3. I'm praying for you!!  Can you have your husband update us if you aren't feeling up to it?? Do you have my e-mail address?  



Diz-Mommy said:


> *HeatherSue-*
> 
> She has the prettiest eyes!!  What a little doll face Fabulous job on the outfits!!  Sounds like the kids had a great time.  Our Chuck E Cheese is not what it used to be, I cringe when we get invited to a party there!


Thank you so much!  I love to hear nice things about my daughter!



Granna4679 said:


> I commented on FB but I just have to say again, WHAT A CUTE OUTFIT!  Sawyer looks very cute in his shirt as well. I love the last picture of her holding the guitar.....what a gorgeous picture!
> I have the pattern but havent' tried it yet.  I am going to have to do that now.


Thank you so much!! I plan on making more of these skirts- it can have so many different looks! 



coteau_chick said:


> I love the skirt and the applique  shirts.  Your cake rocks.  You are very talented in more ways than one.  I can't believe you decorate cakes and sew. I always wanted to take a cake decorating class.  I have been lurking her for the last few months.  I hope to try to post more.


Thank you!!! I tried making fondant before and couldn't get the hang of it.  I guess I just don't have the strength in my hands to knead that much. Then, I found a video tutorial on youtube that shows you how to make it with a mixer and now it's easy!  Youtube has all sorts of great cake decorating videos.  You don't even need to take a class! 



Daisy'sMama said:


> Quick question, please. Do I want a ruffling foot or a gathering foot? I get really tired of gathering threads breaking!
> Thanks
> Stephanie


I have a ruffler foot and I love it when I take the time to use it!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The skirt and shirts are really cute!  I wish I had a serger so I could get that pattern!  The cake is awesome too!  Does she take guitar lessons?


There are directions in the pattern for hemming the skirt instead of serging it.  So, you don't need a serger to make it!  



mom2rtk said:


> HEATHERSUE:  Were the photos from your daughter's birthday taken with your nifty fifty? How's it going with that?


Yes, they were!  I still don't have it all figured out, but I'm liking it more!  I haven't had enough time to play with it enough!  



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.


Yay!! That sounds like a great machine!



jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> Yesterday, when he started talking, he was telling me that he felt he just wasted the last 4 months. So, I had him tell me all the things he did for this project that he learned by doing it. I don't know that it made him feel better yet, but I think he will look back on it as a good experience. Last night, he was already trying to make his other team mates feel better about it.
> 
> My niece and nephew are TOOO cute!!!! I love their outfits Heather! I'd love a copy of those designs too! I've been promising Arminda a guitar/ rock n rollercoaster shirt for years!
> 
> I made Tessa's (my niece) Father Daughter Dance dress out of some tafetta type material. I used the Precious Dress pattern. It turned out really pretty.
> Here she is. Tessa picked out this very cool material!


1. Aww..poor Corey.  I hope he's feeling better about it today.
2. Thank you, Teresa!  I'm still zipping those files and then I'll send them over to you!
3. I adore that dress!  I was going to post that picture and then I saw that you did!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn


Those are too adorable!! The appliques look great, too.  How sweet that your boys wanted you to make them for their friends!


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well my Bernina that DH bought 6 yrs ago is apparently only meant more light sewing as it is all plastic.  It is only worth about 175 dollars now  compared to the 1200 I bought it for) and so the man is fixing it for free since I bought the machine.  It needs new bearings, gears and a motor.  Dh and I had talked recently about getting a better machine.



That's wonderful!! (that he's fixing it that is!) 





Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn


This is so cute! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1. Aww..poor Corey.  I hope he's feeling better about it today.
> 2. Thank you, Teresa!  I'm still zipping those files and then I'll send them over to you!
> 3. I adore that dress!  I was going to post that picture and then I saw that you did!
> 
> 
> Those are too adorable!! The appliques look great, too.  How sweet that your boys wanted you to make them for their friends!



 You know how much he shows his emotions, so to see him upset about it just breaks my heart. And, he just walked in, so I better get off the computer!


----------



## tmh0206

MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!



i think you did a great job!  I am trying to get acquainted with my new embroidering machine as well and all i have accomplished is a couple of names on scrap fabric...guess i had better get busy!


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique Samuel insisted I use on the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn



Both out are very cute. Samuel has good tase. I like that applique too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.


Yeah, congrats and you must post pictures.


ellenbenny said:


> That's the one I've had my eye on.  Not sure what it would take for me to justify my getting one though.  I have seen used/refurbished for around $2000.  Does that seem like a reasonable price?


That is a very resonable price and I do love my machine for quilting, sewing and all the great disney designs already loaded into it.  It is so easy to use and has a huge hoop.


itsheresomewhere said:


> WOO HOO! I take it your other machine was beyond repair?
> 
> Well my Bernina that DH bought 6 yrs ago is apparently only meant more light sewing as it is all plastic.  It is only worth about 175 dollars now  compared to the 1200 I bought it for) and so the man is fixing it for free since I bought the machine.  It needs new bearings, gears and a motor.  Dh and I had talked recently about getting a better machine.



Yeah!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Daisy'sMama said:


> Quick question, please. Do I want a ruffling foot or a gathering foot? I get really tired of gathering threads breaking!
> Thanks
> Stephanie


I have a ruffling foot on a machine calibrated only for ruffling.


Adi12982 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much does that machine run for?


  Location does make the price but I would say from 2k-2.5K would be a fair price.



jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!


I like to sew on cotton but also the type of dress, if formal perhaps other fabrics would be better?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique Samuel insisted I use on the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn


Dawn I love the girls outfits, for CUTE!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, they were!  I still don't have it all figured out, but I'm liking it more!  I haven't had enough time to play with it enough!




Yeah! Keep at it!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah! Keep at it!



Thank you for your help with it!  I think you just need to come over and show me how to use it.  

I saw the Ariel dress you made in some of the quotes. HELLO!!!!!!!  That is total and absolute FABULOUSNESS!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for your help with it!  I think you just need to come over and show me how to use it.
> 
> I saw the Ariel dress you made in some of the quotes. HELLO!!!!!!!  That is total and absolute FABULOUSNESS!!!!


Thanks HeatherSue!!

And what time do you want me to stop by? That sounds AWESOME! 

Did you use your flash on the photos?


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks HeatherSue!!
> 
> And what time do you want me to stop by? That sounds AWESOME!
> 
> Did you use your flash on the photos?



Nope, I didn't use my flash.  I think that's why I was actually able to get my kids to look at me a few times!  I wasn't blinding them!  I'll be home all evening.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Nope, I didn't use my flash.  I think that's why I was actually able to get my kids to look at me a few times!  I wasn't blinding them!  I'll be home all evening.




You did great. Her eyes in that last shot are in super sharp focus.They just jump right out at you. I thought that was a little sharper than you would get with the kit lens. Looks like even though you got cheated, the refurb is nice and sharp!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> 1. I don't know when she went and grew up on me!  I don't like it.
> 2. Yes, I'm crazy.
> 3. I'm praying for you!!  Can you have your husband update us if you aren't feeling up to it?? Do you have my e-mail address?




1.  I hate realizing Katie will be 11 in just a few short weeks!  11!!!!

2.  Just learn from this and move on!

3. Thanks!  and   my poor DH...really he is not computer savy at all!  He just got a blackberry and he is having a time figuring that thing out.  I'll pm you.


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique Samuel insisted I use on the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn



These are toooo cute!  And I think Samuel did a great job of picking out the applique.  It looks really cute on it.


----------



## sahm1000

Just checking out to see if my countdown banner works.  I've been lurking lately and everything I've seen has been great!  As you can see (maybe - if I did it right) I, or course, have waited until the last minute to get started on outfits for our trip!  

I have done t-shirts for all of the kids (my three girls, my two nephews and one niece - what was I thinking sewing for them all??????) and I just finished up skirts last night for the four girls.  I kind of cheated and bought tie-dye Mickey Head tees for the boys and tie-dyed halter dresses for the girls.  So I have two outfits done for our 8 day trip!  And truthfully, I am planning on them wearing some of the outfits more than once.  We'll see how much I get done!!!!  Now I'm working on A-lines for the girls for Animal Kingdom.  I need to sew non-stop between now and the trip date!


----------



## sahm1000

Oh yeah!  I did it right!  What do you know!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> I just reallized that I have read your review on patternreview.com.  Very helpful, thanks!  I have used a couple of your modifications.
> 
> And congrats on your little souvenir!



Haha that is funny...I never realize that people on here "cross over" to patternreview.  I love the other review on the dress...where she got her daughter's photos taken professionally...I wonder what she put under her dress to get it to poof like that!


----------



## burzynsk

I forgot to note that the reason my DD has long sleeved shirts/leggings on under each costume was that we were there for the marathon (I ran it) in January.  It was in the low 30s!!!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)


----------



## desparatelydisney

Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!

1.  The Mia






What I like - it goes together well & is cute

What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress 

Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.


2.  The Emma Swing Top









I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.


3.  Easter Feliz















I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....


....my new best friend just came....

....ladies....please meet....

....my narrow hem foot 






So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!

And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!



oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....


Mom2SamandJames said:


> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:


----------



## twob4him

desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....



Cute cute oufits! I am making a feliz and I was wondering if I should do butt ruffles in the same fabric and what would it look like....I see you did and I love it!! I use my narrow hem/rolled hem foot all the time...

Congratulations on getting asked to speak!!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....



Your outfits and your daughter are adorable!  And congrats on the other stuff.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits are adorable as is your daughter!  Congratulations on the speaking invitation!  Make us all proud!


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [!


Love the skirt and tops and Tessa is looking so grown up!!! Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Where do you get the LisaZoe skirt pattern?  I absolutely love that skirt, and even though I only have boys, they like for me to make their special friends gifts for birthdays.  I think that skirt would make an awesome gift for any girl!

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## SallyfromDE

Daisy'sMama said:


> Quick question, please. Do I want a ruffling foot or a gathering foot? I get really tired of gathering threads breaking!
> Thanks
> Stephanie



If your machine is a slant foot, I have a ruffler you can have. It was for my Singer, and I bought a Janome when the Singer died of old age. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.



I love my Janome!! Their sergers stink, but I love my sewing machine.


----------



## cydswipe

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little extra pixie dust for the adults- Im such a sucker for matching families!!!
> 
> Oh wow... this whole thing is darling!!!  I just tried to make the photo smaller for the first time... guess we'll see if it worked!
> 
> I love this pattern... well, the look of it anyway.  I've made a small handful of these for my girls... I couldn't get the collar right either... especially turning it under to top stitch it.  I would only catch the top.. kwim?
> Monica


----------



## ellenbenny

So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...






I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.  
You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.

DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


>


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL (even got a "dang" from DH)...but I would expect nothing less from you my dear


----------



## cydswipe

Hi... still mostly lurking... still learning a ton... AND still VOTING for Teresa!!

I saw the post on the narrow hem foot.  How do you use it?
I think I have one. But not sure how to use it.

BTW.. my machine is a $100 garage sale find (thanks to my mom!)  It's a Viking.  The seller was upgrading because HER mom was upgrading.  The mother works at the sewing shop my mom gets her machine serviced at a hour away.... whew, that's confusing!

I told my mom not to buy a sewing machine at a garage sale.  20 min later I called my mom back, asking her to go back for it.  She bought it without me knowing.

That was 4 years ago.  I have learned a TON and come so far... all for $100!


----------



## desparatelydisney

cydswipe said:


> Hi... still mostly lurking... still learning a ton... AND still VOTING for Teresa!!
> 
> I saw the post on the narrow hem foot.  How do you use it?
> I think I have one. But not sure how to use it.



mine came with instructions; i would help you but I've only had mine 6 hours - don't think I should be giving anybody advice yet  I'll let you know when I've done more with it.


----------



## babynala

scarlet_ibis said:


> This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)


This is a cute costume.  Good idea with the swimsuit.  My daughter always complains about something being too itchy.



desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....


Wow, you have been busy.  I think the first top is so pretty and a perfect length.  Love the fish outfit and of course the feliz with the butt ruffles & the cute applique.  Keep us updated on your speaking engagement.  



ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


This came out so pretty.  It does look like alot of fabric.


----------



## cydswipe

desparatelydisney said:


> mine came with instructions; i would help you but I've only had mine 6 hours - don't think I should be giving anybody advice yet
> 
> Can't wait to learn along with you!
> ... have fun and good luck!
> Monica


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.




YEAH!! Looks beautiful and I can't wait to see it with your hoop. Those Belle dresses just spring to life with the hoop!



desparatelydisney said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL (even got a "dang" from DH)...but I would expect nothing less from you my dear



Thanks for my evening smile.  Very high praise indeed!

I'm playing work sewing catchup again, but am considering tackling Tiana next......  I just ordered sage green gloves, so I guess I'm committed, right????


----------



## InkspressYourself

I'm so frustrated tonight.  I tried to embroider on a t shirt for my oldest daughter and I guess I wasn't using the right interfacing, I don't know.  Anyway, the t shirt came loose from the hoop, so the hoop was moving but the t shirt wasn't.  And of course that happened when I'd walked away from the machine to put french fries in the oven.  So now there is a hole in it.  It's the first thing I've completely ruined.

I'm trying to salvage it, by putting the rose on the cotton the skirt is made out of and then I'll "patch" it onto the shirt.  If she doesn't like it, I wont let it hurt my feelings  Thank goodness I have another black t shirt, but I'm afraid to try again. I'll post a pic when I get it finished.

And I also bought the newest (I think) Ottobre Woman magazine.  Usually, I'm kind of so so about the adult stuff, but I really liked some of these.  I was already ordering the Katrin wrap from branberry, so I thought what the heck, get the magazine too.  But I'm totally intimidated by the patterns ( I'm afraid I wont even know what to trace) and the lack of directions.  Carla C it ain't.

Someone, please tell me you've made Ottobre things before and figuring out what to trace doesn't look as hard as I think it's going to.  I'm definitely in over my head.

I love all of the outfits that have been posted.  I think the last time I tried to multiquote that many things it told me I had too many pictures in it.

I have sincerely loved everything that has been posted.  This is my favorite place on the net.

Dawn


----------



## Cibahwewah

Went to WallyWorld today to check if they were clearancing the fabric dept yet.  Yes they were and someone beat me to it and bought almost all the Disney fabric.  All I could find was 2 yds of Pooh toile and 33" of Cars.  

Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.  

Also, I called Disney Travel today to see if I possibly had a pin code attached to my name other than summer free QS dining, and was told curtly "If we wanted you to have another offer, we would have sent it to you."  Oh well, still hoping for a great discount to apply to our November ressie.


----------



## MermaidTales

scarlet_ibis said:


> This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)



Your little pixie looks so happy and cute in her Rosetta dress! Great job!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Cibahwewah said:


> Went to WallyWorld today to check if they were clearancing the fabric dept yet.  Yes they were and someone beat me to it and bought almost all the Disney fabric.  All I could find was 2 yds of Pooh toile and 33" of Cars.
> 
> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.
> 
> Also, I called Disney Travel today to see if I possibly had a pin code attached to my name other than summer free QS dining, and was told curtly "If we wanted you to have another offer, we would have sent it to you."  Oh well, still hoping for a great discount to apply to our November ressie.



Oh no, that dress is so beautiful!! I hope she will like it once you are on your trip, it looks like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## weluvdizne

Cibahwewah said:


> Went to WallyWorld today to check if they were clearancing the fabric dept yet.  Yes they were and someone beat me to it and bought almost all the Disney fabric.  All I could find was 2 yds of Pooh toile and 33" of Cars.
> 
> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.
> 
> Also, I called Disney Travel today to see if I possibly had a pin code attached to my name other than summer free QS dining, and was told curtly "If we wanted you to have another offer, we would have sent it to you."  Oh well, still hoping for a great discount to apply to our November ressie.



Bummer about the fabric.  Good try.  If your DD is anything like my 4yo DD, she will change her mind about the dress.  I'm sure she'll love it.  I, am surprised about your phone call.  I've called a few times asking for a code, and never been told that.  I'd still keep trying.  Thankfully, most CM's are very nice!



Teresa, sorry about Corey.  Sounds like he is handling it well.  

Heather, your outfits and cake are so cute.  Nice job.  Tell Tessa happy birthday!

Ellenbenny, your dress looks great.  Can't wait to see it finished.  Nice job!

desparatelydisney, all your outfits look great.  I really like the fish applique.  


Thanks again for the applique advice.  I did find some time to try with the tear away stabilizer properly placed on the underside of the t-shirt.  Amazing what a difference it makes.  It is working great, now I just need some practice.  Update, we got all the water out of my parents basement.  They will be back home tomorrow around lunch time, and the cleanup will begin.


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....




I actually love the Mia dress and the different fabrics you incorporated.  I am going to have to make that just because my DGD's name is Mia.  She will love that it has her name.  Very cute.

And the Feliz is adorable.  I love the butt ruffles all in the same fabric too and that applique is soooo cute.  

ellenberry - Love the Belle dress.  You did a great job.


----------



## MermaidTales

ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.



How beautiful and elegant! What a pretty shade of her dress! Love it!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Just checking out to see if my countdown banner works.  I've been lurking lately and everything I've seen has been great!  As you can see (maybe - if I did it right) I, or course, have waited until the last minute to get started on outfits for our trip!
> 
> I have done t-shirts for all of the kids (my three girls, my two nephews and one niece - what was I thinking sewing for them all??????) and I just finished up skirts last night for the four girls.  I kind of cheated and bought tie-dye Mickey Head tees for the boys and tie-dyed halter dresses for the girls.  So I have two outfits done for our 8 day trip!  And truthfully, I am planning on them wearing some of the outfits more than once.  We'll see how much I get done!!!!  Now I'm working on A-lines for the girls for Animal Kingdom.  I need to sew non-stop between now and the trip date!


Yay Benita!!! Look at you, an avatar picture AND a ticker!!  





birdie757 said:


> Haha that is funny...I never realize that people on here "cross over" to patternreview.  I love the other review on the dress...where she got her daughter's photos taken professionally...I wonder what she put under her dress to get it to poof like that!



Yes, we do! 


scarlet_ibis said:


> This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)


Totally adorable!! The dress too!



desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top



Amazing!! I love the Mia! And the Emma is adorable!



InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so frustrated tonight.  I tried to embroider on a t shirt for my oldest daughter and I guess I wasn't using the right interfacing, I don't know.  Anyway, the t shirt came loose from the hoop, so the hoop was moving but the t shirt wasn't.  And of course that happened when I'd walked away from the machine to put french fries in the oven.  So now there is a hole in it.  It's the first thing I've completely ruined.
> 
> I'm trying to salvage it, by putting the rose on the cotton the skirt is made out of and then I'll "patch" it onto the shirt.  If she doesn't like it, I wont let it hurt my feelings  Thank goodness I have another black t shirt, but I'm afraid to try again. I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


I'm sorry about the shirt. I'm g;ad you have another one!




InkspressYourself said:


> This is my favorite place on the net.
> 
> Dawn


I needed to hear that today! I love this place too! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Went to WallyWorld today to check if they were clearancing the fabric dept yet.  Yes they were and someone beat me to it and bought almost all the Disney fabric.  All I could find was 2 yds of Pooh toile and 33" of Cars.
> 
> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.
> 
> Also, I called Disney Travel today to see if I possibly had a pin code attached to my name other than summer free QS dining, and was told curtly "If we wanted you to have another offer, we would have sent it to you."  Oh well, still hoping for a great discount to apply to our November ressie.



That's too bad about the fdabric!

I bet your daughter will love the dress at Disney! It really is so cute!

My son just got the free quick service dining piin today. This is the second one he's got, and I've Never got one! How is that? 



weluvdizne said:


> Teresa, sorry about Corey.  Sounds like he is handling it well.
> 
> Thanks again for the applique advice.  I did find some time to try with the tear away stabilizer properly placed on the underside of the t-shirt.  Amazing what a difference it makes.  It is working great, now I just need some practice.  Update, we got all the water out of my parents basement.  They will be back home tomorrow around lunch time, and the cleanup will begin.



Thamks so much. 

I'm glad you got the appliques figuredf out! 
and, I'm glad your parent's house is dry. I don't envy the cleanup!


----------



## littlepeppers

/Rolled Hem Foot????

There is a such thing?  You're killing me.  I just did the hem on the ruffles for my Vida w/ butt ruffles by hand.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!!! I tried making fondant before and couldn't get the hang of it.  I guess I just don't have the strength in my hands to knead that much. Then, I found a video tutorial on youtube that shows you how to make it with a mixer and now it's easy!  Youtube has all sorts of great cake decorating videos.  You don't even need to take a class!
> 
> !



Would you mind PMing me the link or name of the youtube video?  Your fondant looks awesome!  I have tried making fondant numerous times and I can never get it just right.  I have a hard time kneading it for long periods of time too because I have a very weak wrist (numerous injuries).  I would love to know how to make beautiful fondant like that.  Maybe I can attempt it one more time for Makenna's birthday next month.


----------



## glorib

Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!

Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.

Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?  















Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Yay Benita!!! Look at you, an avatar picture AND a ticker!!
> 
> 
> I know!  Aren't you impressed?   It only took me three times too to get it right!
> 
> 
> 
> I voted twice today Teresa!!!!  I really want you to win!  I sure hope everyone is voting along with me!  If anyone has a question about this, please PM me!  Or get ahold of me on facebook!


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Would any of you ever pay $3100 a night for a hotel? I'm trying to find a nice hotel for me and my guy to go that has a baby grand in it. He plays professionally and thought it would be nice. But geezzzzzz....I have some money but $3100 is a bit much for an ORLANDO!!! hotel. It's not like it's in Bora Bora or anything. I'm not sure what the prices are for presidential suites. I guess I should do more shopping.




$3100 a night for a motel?  Hmmm ... No, i (personally) don't think i would pay that sort of money fior a motel, per night, but depending on the circumstances (such as it's location, what's nearby, etc.) i might but that does seem a bit much (this is just my opinion) but what can i say? i don't know anything about accommodation in Orlando.  Good luck, Lis! I hope you and your guy can find a nice place with a piano, it's great he plays professionally, i've been learning to play the keyboard and i hope to be really good at it some day. How are the kids music lessons going?


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> My guy....sigh.  I met him at a music store. He's actually Ireland's and my piano teacher.  He's a doll. He's 36. Never married, no kids. Kind of shy, which is weird considering he plays out every week in front of hundreds of people. He's extremely talented. Blows me away every time he plays....We'll see what happens. I don't hear wedding bells just yet.



Wow that's very nice, Lis!  I'm so happy for you and your new man! 

(By the way, I miss you, will you please write to me again soon? Take care and i hope the kitten is doing well.)

Your Friend, Terri-Ann


----------



## DisneyKings

A while back, I showed y'all a pic of this fabric I planned to use to combine the precious dress with the scallopini skirt:





Well, it was a good theory, but my execution was BAD!  It was a pain to gather since there's so much fabric & the top wound up being too wide for dd.  I'm ready to just scrap it out of frustration.  It doesn't look good... (it's not hemmed yet, just basted up in a few spots, so that's why that part looks odd)


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!


Oh gosh, these are awesome!  Love the t's for the family too; I found th pattern a lot easier when I just added the lower fabric the carla c way w/o the slight taper on the bottom; that drove me nuts; I think you did a great job- including the neckine!


Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing all weekend.  These are my last outfits for a few weeks (I am off to finish quilting my vintage baby quilts....must be done by Easter).
> 
> So here is what I worked on all weekend.  My DGDs and daughter are having professional pics done on Thursday so in addition to the Bambi vidas that I posted a few days ago, I made my DD a shirt (the Meghan peasant) to match the girls dresses...
> I made it out of the only piece of fabric I had left over from the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I decided they needed another outfit for pictures so I made two of these cute little Simply Sweet nautical outfits for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am back to the quilts for awhile and hope to post pics of them in a week or two.


Oh, I just love these!


mom2rtk said:


> After sewing nonstop for the past 2 weeks on work sewing, I could take no more! I had to stop and do something fun! I've wanted to do Ariel's green dress for some time, but couldn't find the right green fabric, or figure out how to put it together technically. My mind has been working overtime trying to figure it out.....and I found the fabric on Ebay a couple months ago.
> 
> Anyway, since we are using our GAD tickets at Disneyland this summer, and will have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, I decided the time was now!



what hasn't been said?


karamat said:


> WOW - I've been gone for a few days and found I was 40+ pages behind
> 
> My birthday was last week.  My family sure knows what I like:


you really post pics like this.  I'm pretty sure my keyboard just got drool in it.


Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.


Oh my goodness, I love this!  Great job!


MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!


Cute!


burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.


I'm over the pic limit and can't pick just one- I love them all, really cute!


HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!


Fabulous job on the outfit!  Just amazing- and I love Sawyers matching top.  The cake is super cute too- and I really love that pic of Tessa w/ the guitar- priceless!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have some pictures of outfits I made for some friends of my sons.  They both have special little girls they are friends with and wanted me to make them something pretty for their birthdays.  Without further ado, here are the girly outfits.
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl jumper with ruffle pants:  (We just used solid fabric on this one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I am now off to the fabric store to buy fabric for some little boy outfits.
> 
> Dawn


So sweet- both the outfits and the story behind them!


scarlet_ibis said:


> This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)


Cute!  Good idea w/ the bathing suit


desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won! I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> ....my new best friend just came....
> 
> ....ladies....please meet....
> 
> ....my narrow hem foot
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!
> 
> .


Wow!  Love the outfits- esp. the Mia top; I think it looks fab!  If I just follow the directions on the Emma even when they don't make sense, will it go ok?  I love the look of the top, just a bit discouraged by some of the negative "press" here about it.  Congrats on speaking at the Capital- that's amazing!


ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


Gorgeous! Love the color


glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?



This is incredible!  I really, really, really love it- and the fabric is so perfect!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


>


Love this set. What a cute pose too. She just looks so little in this picture!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


This is such a cute idea. I really love it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


I think 25 is a great price. I think it came out great!!



LisaZoe said:


>


 Love this!! The pocket is so darned cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question #1-- I have a Babylock Ellageo plus - I had to stop embroidering a design in the middle of the design because my top thread was catching in the feed dogs. I had to take the embroidery arm off. The machine automatically goes back to regular sewing mode when the embroidery arm is detatched. Is there a way to go back to where I had to stop? I haven't had to do that yet. Please tell me there is a way.
> 
> Question #2 - do you always use Bobbin thread in your embroidery machines? Does it mess things up if you use regular sewing thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol


I think you have had both of these answered already, but yes and yes. You can skip by color through the design and then you can just forward it bit by bit. Bobbin thread is thinner weight so it allows the embroidery thread to wrap under the fabric. You should see embroidery thread then bobbin thread and then embroidery thread on the back of a satin stitch design. Should be like 3 columns.. if you just see all bobbin thread or all embroidery thread then your tension is off.



LisaZoe said:


> (big sigh) Kids are tiring! I honestly don't know how teachers do it every day. I went on a short field trip today with Zoe's class to see a play. We left just after school started and were back in time for this kids to have lunch a little later than usual. It was pretty much 4+ hours of sitting but I feel exhausted. LOL It was fun though so I'm glad I went.
> 
> On another subject, for those who have the Zoe skirt pattern, please feel free to give me feedback on it. Honestly, I won't be offended. I want the patterns to be as user friendly as possible so any input I get on what to improve for next time is appreciated.
> 
> If you do have the pattern, I'll be sending out what should be the very last version. The previous ones are totally usable but Heather Sue caught a couple of my 'oops' that I want to fix ASAP. Thanks again Heather!


Oh.. now I'll have to compare to see what the error was.. I never noticed, but now I want to know. lol
I know what you mean about the kiddos. I am exhausted after 2 hours of leading AWANA on Wednesday nights. I don't get how teachers do that all day long.


*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


>


LOVE the Cindy top!!! The petti looks awesome. You did a great job!



livndisney said:


> As requested here is my "Herbie" set


 Too cute. Don't think I have ever seen a Herbie set before.



ireland_nicole said:


> O


They look great!! Your kiddos are adorable!



Granna4679 said:


>


WOW! this is gorgeous! Great job!


McDuck said:


> It is going to Australia I know--a friend of mine is excited to see it, but what I read in the brochure at NOMA was that New Orleans was the only US stop (maybe even North American stop).  It is a shame.  I'm glad Bill and I were able to get out and see it.  It was truly amazing.  Did you listen to the audio tour?  I didn't realize til the end that it was John Goodman.  We picked up a copy of the book, and a fair amount of the artwork is in the book.  Love your pic from outside!
> 
> Okay, going back to catching up.


Oh cool. I am glad that it is going somewhere else. It was so neat. I started listening to the audio tour, but really couldn't with my DD there. It was really loud.. ALOT of people. We went on a Friday. 



billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever embroidered on a swimsuit or rash guard??? would it work????????


*Gymboree rash guards are embroidered*. The one I have for Hannah has a ladybug on it and she wore it alot and everything is fine.



SallyfromDE said:


> You would use a stablizer on top if your working on a towel or fleece. It keeps the stitches on top of the fabric.


Actually a topper is great for use on more than just that. It keeps your stitches from sinking in as much as if you don't. It really makes a difference on knits in my opinion. www.rnkdistributing.com has a stabilizer workbook that talks about all that. I really use a topper on everything now and have noticed a big difference.



MermaidTales said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about a yard of this in their stash they would like to give up? Please message me and let me know if you would like to part with just one yard and the cost.


Omgosh!! that is the cutest fabric ever!! I am a huge Hello Kitty fan. Have you seen Lisa's Hello Kitty Hula dress???? It is sooooo pretty!!




ireland_nicole said:


> Would y'all pray that he would find peace and wisdom, and that if it's God's will he would find his way home?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I know it might seem strange to post here, but I consider y'all friends, and I know we pray for each other a lot when needed.  It's very humbling to ask for prayers for this.  I know I must have done something wrong, and I just can't figure out what it is.


Have been praying for you since I read this. 


McDuck said:


> I am going to SEW next week!  The basewide yard sale is done and behind us.  It took us two trips to get everything out to the location but only one trip to get what was left back home.  We made $108.50!!!!  That is going towards our December Disney trip.  And then, surprise--DH decided he wants to head out there again next time they have one so we're holding on to our clutter for one more round rather than giving it away to the thrift store.  So I guess we're one step ahead on the yard sale game now.  LOL


What is a basewide garage sale? Is it a garage sale with alot less work?? I jsut throw my stuff away because I'd rather do that than have people in my yard.. lol



LisaZoe said:


> I think most packaged bias tape specifically says pre-washing isn't needed but check if you still have yours. I do pre-wash most trim but I haven't done so with bias unless it's some I make myself and then I pre-wash the fabric before cutting it.


Most packaged bias tape is 50 poly/ 50 cotton blend, so you really don't have to wash it because it probably won't shrink. I think its a good idea to wash it if it is a dark color because it might bleed! ick! I only use trims that are the same fabric content as what I'm sewing on, so I never use the cotton/poly stuff. I make alot of piping on my own. I have a neat little piping ruler I use. Fabric Finders makes some really good mini piping and stuff like that if anyone is looking for cotton bias and piping prepackaged. Not specifically targeting this at LisaZoe. I just lost all my quotes and when I went back couldn't find who was asking about the bias.



SallyfromDE said:


> Has anyone tried this? It's free software from Floriani to convert your thread. And I don't know if it's worthwhile or not. I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> http://www.florianisoftware.com/products/*/*/6873


I have it because I use Floriani thread. Most softwares except for theirs do not show you the thread numbers for Floriani. That being said I usually just match the colors by eye anyhow. 



birdie757 said:


> I made that pattern for dd for Halloween in 2008.  I really like the authenticity of the pattern.  I really wish I had learned to make pettis then though cause hers was really flat without one.  I wish it still fit her and still can't believe 5 yards of satin went into a dress for a 3 year old...lol.


I'm making this in the next couple of weeks, but I can't use poly satin. I'm trying to decide if I want to spend 100 plus on a costume dress. My DD has skin allergies and I can't use anything synthetic like that. Silk satin is VERY expensive. I found some lovely one that was 44 dollars a yard. 
It was the perfect color too! I've found some for cheaper, but it would probably still cost me at leat 60 or 70 bucks. ugh. I really might just make it out of batiste.


MinnieForMe said:


> I can't believe it!  My embroidery machine died!  I took it in for service and it'll cost $450 to repair.  I only paid $550 so it's going to get a proper burial.  We leave for Disney in a few weeks so it looks like this will be the first vacation in years where we don't match.  Boo Hoo!
> 
> My budget is limited. I'm trying to decide whether I should get a new machine or just buy custom items off of etsy.  I'm looking at the Janome 350E and the Brother 1250.  Any recommendations in this price range?


 BIGGEST HOOP YOU CAN AFFORD!! And buy from a dealer... and hope they don't go out of business the next month.. 



livndisney said:


> Re: washing bias tape.
> 
> I strongly recommend washing red bias tape. We got caught in the rain and DD had her AG dressed in a dress I had made. The red bias tape bled all over the dress and the doll


EW EW EW! I can't imagine how shocking that must have been. I would have been looking to see if she was bleeding or something before thinking it was the fabric!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Now that Stitch on time doesnt have Disney anymore - any idea where I can get Monsters Inc stuff? i just need an applique for  a little girl's bday. I cant find 4x4's in Digital by Design.......Thanks.


 PM me if you haven't found this already.



billwendy said:


> Finally finished BIG GIVE outfits for Ali and Maya - I love this pattern, but I always make mistakes with the collar!!!! Finally got them right ! lol!!!


Too cute! I still haven't made my dresses for this give yet. I am sooo busy this month. 


Granna4679 said:


>


Love the top for your DD. The sailor outfit is just adorable though!


mom2rtk said:


>


 This is just gorgeous!!!! in LOVE with this dress!



karamat said:


>


Thanks for letting us know about the contest. LOving all those fabrics.


Cibahwewah said:


>


It is definitely loud, but I think it works for Lilo and Stitch. She is going to be a hit at the Poly!


----------



## *Toadstool*

*SORRY I HAVE BEEN BUSY STITCHING, BUT HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE THREAD.. JUST NO TIME TO QUOTE. IT CAUGHT UP WITH ME!!! *  Now back to the sewing dungeon.... Who needs sleep?? Easter dress is way more important. You guys understand right??


NaeNae said:


> Okay that was my first multi-quote!  I did it!  Now can someone tell me why none of the pictures showed up?  This was the first time I had used the "th" thingy to make the pictures smaller.  Now they have disappeared!


It only works on photobucket images.. th_picturename



MermaidTales said:


>


That came out too cute. The name is perfect! No puckers or anything. Looks like you are off to a great start!



mom2rtk said:


> My first Belle gown was exactly like the pattern. Each time I've done it since, I've tweaked this and that. But even now, I still START with a pattern
> 
> And when making Ariel this weekend, it went what I will call really smoothly.... but even with that, I spent 2 hours putting my first sleeve together... put it on.... serged it on.... then hated it.... I plucked all that stitching out and got it right the second time. My philosophy has always been that if it goes in.... it can always come out......


I love that philosophy!! You'd be a good smocker. I rip out my smocking just as much as I smock it.. LOL!


burzynsk said:


>


She is just darling. You did a great job on everything! I love that she wore her customs in the cold. I really am astonished when people say, "It was so cold my kids didn't get to wear any of their customs." Hello... underclothes.. layers people! hehe.. I think they look fine with undershirts. My DD had to do the same 2 Novembers ago.



billwendy said:


>


You guys are so cute. You always look like you are having so much fun in all the pictures.



HeatherSue said:


>


This came out so awesome! Commented on FB I think, but I love this rockin set!



Adi12982 said:


> I HADN'T HEARD OF A 7X12 - wow, INSERT DROOLING HERE!


The new Bernina is 10 X15 3/4 inches with NO MOVING of the hoop. It is a continuous hoop area.. no mega hoop to move. Its realy shocking when you see how big it is. You can stick the whole Vida panel in there and embroider the whole thing. Its crazy! It only cost 12k. We had this discussion a while back about machines that costs as much as cars. I just got a Bernina, so now I get to stare at that baby everytime I go into the Bernina shop.... eDrool!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well, I am back from the shop and now the proud owner of a janome professional sewing machine.  It is all metal insides and is a dual needle.  I can't wait to use it.


 What do you mean dual needle? It is one of those double headed embroidery machines. I'm just wondering I hadn't heard of dual needles.. do you just mean a twin needle? Now I want one.. lol
Congrats on the new machine!



itsheresomewhere said:


> I know demographics make the price but I saw that machine at my shop today and it was 2300 used.  It is a beautiful machine.


 That sounds like a great price. I paid nearly that for my Bernina with a 6 by 10 embroidery field. Berninas run higher than other machines, but I would have totally gone for biggest hoop if hubby would have let me buy a used one elsewhere.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well my Bernina that DH bought 6 yrs ago is apparently only meant more light sewing as it is all plastic.  It is only worth about 175 dollars now  compared to the 1200 I bought it for) and so the man is fixing it for free since I bought the machine.  It needs new bearings, gears and a motor.  Dh and I had talked recently about getting a better machine.


Is it a bernette or a deco?? My Bernina is mostly metal with carbonite(something like that) everywhere else instead of plastic. Its so sturdy. I'm just wondering if this was a design change on their part. if so..s mart design change. I feel like I can't break it. Bernette's and Decos are made by another company.. Janome I think. That is great that he is going to fix it for you. Gives you time to save up or at least make a good decision on what to upgrade to.


Mom2SamandJames said:


>





sahm1000 said:


> Oh yeah!  I did it right!  What do you know!


 Woo hoo for you!!



scarlet_ibis said:


>


Cute! I totally can't tell it is unfinished... and she looks pleased. That is all that matters!



desparatelydisney said:


>


I don't think the Mia top is too high waisted to be a dress. Most dresses I make are high waisted like that. It is very popular in heirloom dresses. I'm impresses with your uber shirring capabilities!!!
Love the Easter Feliz. I adore that fabric.
yay for the new foot. I love feet. I have one similar for my serger.. it serges the edge and foldes the fabric over all in one step. Love it!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> Where do you get the LisaZoe skirt pattern?  I absolutely love that skirt, and even though I only have boys, they like for me to make their special friends gifts for birthdays.  I think that skirt would make an awesome gift for any girl!


Dawn, she is on etsy now. If you just search "Zoe Skirt" it comes right up. The newer skirt pattern with the ruffles on the butt isn't out yet.



InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so frustrated tonight.  I tried to embroider on a t shirt for my oldest daughter and I guess I wasn't using the right interfacing, I don't know.  Anyway, the t shirt came loose from the hoop, so the hoop was moving but the t shirt wasn't.  And of course that happened when I'd walked away from the machine to put french fries in the oven.  So now there is a hole in it.  It's the first thing I've completely ruined.
> 
> I'm trying to salvage it, by putting the rose on the cotton the skirt is made out of and then I'll "patch" it onto the shirt.  If she doesn't like it, I wont let it hurt my feelings  Thank goodness I have another black t shirt, but I'm afraid to try again. I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Haven't bought any Ottobre patterns yet. 
You should use polymesh for knit shirts. I love it. It is soft on the skin and really good to stabilize with. Cut away is good for knits. Different people have had success with other stuff, but I use fusible polymesh from Floriani and it works great. Also make sure your hoop is really tight.


Cibahwewah said:


> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.


Oh no. This is about when I'd tell my DD she'd wear it or I wouldn't sew anymore.. I'm sure she'll change her mind like you said though.



glorib said:


> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?


Love this set!!! This is just beyond adorable! I'm not sure why Minnie's face did that either. Was the whole thing fused down? I'm guessing you embroidered the face details after you had it fused down to the main fabric? I've had that sorta thing happen when machine embroidering too, but it is usually because I didn't fuse the applique fabric down first. I know use this applique wonder stuff, and I love it! Actually it is the OESD brand one and I can't think of what it is called... It is fusible on one side and sticky on the other side, so I can fuse the stuff to the applique fabric and then peel and stick it onto the hooped stuff and I got no puckers. I love it!



DisneyKings said:


>


You could just remove the underskirt and maybe pair it with a cute pair of capris or pants maybe? Or even a separate skirt. That many layers of fabric would be hard for it not to be bulky. You could try grading your seam allowances too.


----------



## ellenbenny

glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?



I love this, and the colors are so pretty!  She looks so cute in it.


----------



## Stephres

InkspressYourself said:


> And I also bought the newest (I think) Ottobre Woman magazine.  Usually, I'm kind of so so about the adult stuff, but I really liked some of these.  I was already ordering the Katrin wrap from branberry, so I thought what the heck, get the magazine too.  But I'm totally intimidated by the patterns ( I'm afraid I wont even know what to trace) and the lack of directions.  Carla C it ain't.
> 
> Someone, please tell me you've made Ottobre things before and figuring out what to trace doesn't look as hard as I think it's going to.  I'm definitely in over my head.



Dawn, I have made the Katrin and can give you pointers on it but I don't know about Ottobre. PM me if you need help, I love that pattern and use it quite a bit for my daughter!

I LOVE everything that's been posted. I have been trying to keep up on reading but I wish I could quote everything because it's so lovely. I am so happy spring break is next week!


----------



## InkspressYourself

teresajoy said:


> Haven't bought any Ottobre patterns yet.
> You should use polymesh for knit shirts. I love it. It is soft on the skin and really good to stabilize with. Cut away is good for knits. Different people have had success with other stuff, but I use fusible polymesh from Floriani and it works great. Also make sure your hoop is really tight.


 I've never even heard of polymesh.  I'll google.  I'm glad to hear it's soft, my littlest one is quick to say things are "itchy".  I think I need to read one of the books on stabilizer's I've heard mentioned here.  Thanks for the tip.



Stephres said:


> Dawn, I have made the Katrin and can give you pointers on it but I don't know about Ottobre. PM me if you need help, I love that pattern and use it quite a bit for my daughter!


Oh great!  I haven't opened the Katrin pattern yet, but I'd been looking at it for weeks.  I love that it has child to adult sizes.  I probably will need help, thanks so much for the offer.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I think I screwed up the multi quote.  Maybe I should just do them one at a time until I get the hang of it.  I hope I didn't leave anyone out that offered me advice.

I love the Minnie Cutie.  I don't think I would notice it not being smooth if I saw it in real life.

Dawn


----------



## birdie757

InkspressYourself said:


> Someone, please tell me you've made Ottobre things before and figuring out what to trace doesn't look as hard as I think it's going to.  I'm definitely in over my head.



I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...




















Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


That turned out great.  I can't wait to see it with the hoop.  Are you using covered buttons like the pattern calls for or are you going with something else?


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> That turned out great.  I can't wait to see it with the hoop.  Are you using covered buttons like the pattern calls for or are you going with something else?



I'd rather do satin flowers, but not sure I know how to make them.  I did find one tutorial I may try, but if I don't like them then I will go with the covered buttons.  

Joanns notions wall is going 50% off over Easter weekend I think, so I won't buy the buttons to cover until they are on sale, so I have some time to try to make the satin flowers first.

Does anyone have a tutorial or pattern for making satin flowers that would look good on Belle's gown?


----------



## glorib

*Toadstool* said:


> Love this set!!! This is just beyond adorable! I'm not sure why Minnie's face did that either. Was the whole thing fused down? I'm guessing you embroidered the face details after you had it fused down to the main fabric? I've had that sorta thing happen when machine embroidering too, but it is usually because I didn't fuse the applique fabric down first. I know use this applique wonder stuff, and I love it! Actually it is the OESD brand one and I can't think of what it is called... It is fusible on one side and sticky on the other side, so I can fuse the stuff to the applique fabric and then peel and stick it onto the hooped stuff and I got no puckers. I love it!



Yep, I fused the whole thing down and appliqued the face features after. . . so I'm guessing I just didn't get that part fused as well?  I may try and fuse that area again and see how it goes. . . 





birdie757 said:


> I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.



They're all so cute!  I have yet to try any Ottobre patterns.  Not sure why I haven't, maybe I'll have to sometime soonish!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> I'd rather do satin flowers, but not sure I know how to make them.  I did find one tutorial I may try, but if I don't like them then I will go with the covered buttons.
> 
> Joanns notions wall is going 50% off over Easter weekend I think, so I won't buy the buttons to cover until they are on sale, so I have some time to try to make the satin flowers first.
> 
> Does anyone have a tutorial or pattern for making satin flowers that would look good on Belle's gown?


If you do go with covered buttons I would get some interfacing to go under the satin before you cover the button...I can totally see the grey metal through my yellow satin and it still bugs me I didn't do that.  It seems like I have seen a flower pattern on YCMT...but I could be imaging things


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> If you do go with covered buttons I would get some interfacing to go under the satin before you cover the button...I can totally see the grey metal through my yellow satin and it still bugs me I didn't do that.  It seems like I have seen a flower pattern on YCMT...but I could be imaging things



I always cut 2 layers of satin for each button. It takes care of it quite nicely!


----------



## birdie757

mom2rtk said:


> I always cut 2 layers of satin for each button. It takes care of it quite nicely!



Now why couldn't I have known you in Oct of 2009?


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments on my DDs shirt and the Nautical outfit.  
I'll post pics when they actually wear them.



*Toadstool* said:


> WOW! this is gorgeous! Great job!
> 
> What is a basewide garage sale? Is it a garage sale with alot less work?? I jsut throw my stuff away because I'd rather do that than have people in my yard.. lol
> 
> Love the top for your DD. The sailor outfit is just adorable though!



Thanks for the compliments on the Bambi dresses and the other outfits.

I think the reference above for the "basewide" garage sale is because they are on a Navy base?  Anyway, just wanted to add that my DD and I had a garage sale last Saturday....sold mostly baby items and lots of children's clothes and made $550 in 4 hours.  It was well worth all the trouble and people in HER yard...ha!  WE were super pleased with the outcome.  We have one about every 2 years.  



glorib said:


> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?



Love the outfit and the fabric.  Where did you get the fabric?  And the applique...I think it is adorable...I agree, looks like it just didn't bond well....just try ironing over it again.



birdie757 said:


> questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...



All of the outfits and your DD are very cute.  But I just had to say that I love her "shoe" fashion in this picture.  That is adorable.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Toadstool,

   It is one of the first activa's made for quilters.  The guy was telling me very few bernina's now are metal.  He had a whole section of bernina's in for repair and most of them were the newer ones.  It is a twin needle on the sewing machine but as a geek, it is a dual needle to me.  This Janome sews through12 layers of denim without a problem.


----------



## birdie757

itsheresomewhere said:


> Toadstool,
> 
> It is one of the first activa's made for quilters.  The guy was telling me very few bernina's now are metal.  He had a whole section of bernina's in for repair and most of them were the newer ones.  It is a twin needle on the sewing machine but as a geek, it is a dual needle to me.  This Janome sews through12 layers of denim without a problem.



I have been seriously considering upgrading my regular brother machine to a janome.  My brother is computerized and can barely go through 3 layers of light denim.  I really want a mechanical machine next time.  I have a Janome CoverPro that I adore that goes through everything...which is what got me thinking about switching to Janome for my regular machine in the first place.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> If you do go with covered buttons I would get some interfacing to go under the satin before you cover the button...I can totally see the grey metal through my yellow satin and it still bugs me I didn't do that.  It seems like I have seen a flower pattern on YCMT...but I could be imaging things





mom2rtk said:


> I always cut 2 layers of satin for each button. It takes care of it quite nicely!



Thank you both for the advice!! I don't think I would have thought of using 2 layers.  I think I will just go with the covered buttons for this dress, as I think it will be easier than flowers.  I just need to wait for the sale at Joanns.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

birdie757 said:


> I have been seriously considering upgrading my regular brother machine to a janome.  My brother is computerized and can barely go through 3 layers of light denim.  I really want a mechanical machine next time.  I have a Janome CoverPro that I adore that goes through everything...which is what got me thinking about switching to Janome for my regular machine in the first place.



The shop had me sewing through leather on this thing and it never hestitated.  This thing has a switch to drop the feeder feet to allow up to an inch thick of materal.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

I have a Bernina Artista and have been very happy with it.  There's an Amish guy around here who sells and services them.  Very reasonable prices and he has a lot of trade-ins.  If anybody is coming to the AQS show in Lancaster this week and want directions to find him, PM me.

(Is anybody coming to AQS Lancaster?  I'm trying to figure out how to get out there, as MIL will be in town and our weekend is totally booked.  Nobody told me when I had kids that I'd lose half of my weekends -- and discretionary budget -- to birthday parties!)

I have also sewn on Janomes at classes and was impressed.  I just started on Berninas because that's what our local shop had available when our quilt club met there and when I worked there for a spell...


----------



## Daisy'sMama

SallyfromDE said:


> If your machine is a slant foot, I have a ruffler you can have. It was for my Singer, and I bought a Janome when the Singer died of old age.



Thank you for the offer! I have my mom's old Singer - she got it 30 some years ago to sew beautiful clothes for here little girl -ME! I also have a new brother from walmart that I love. I will PM you ...

I just talked to my mom and her's isn't a slant foot - thanks for the offer, though


----------



## NiniMorris

scarlet_ibis said:


> Nobody told me when I had kids that I'd lose half of my weekends -- and discretionary budget -- to birthday parties!)
> 
> ...



Too Funny!!!

Try having 3 kids, then waiting 18 years and having 2 more.... what happened to our quiet weekend get aways for just the two of us?

I can SO relate!!

Nini


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Hello all!  Love all the beautiful things posted recently!  The Minnie Vida is soooo cute!  

Quick fly-by question:  Does anyone know of anywhere I can get a JoJo and/or Goliath embroidery design (PES)???  Pretty please???   One of my DDs (Hayleigh) is a HUGE JoJo fan (yeah - and the show was cancelled before she was even born... LOL).  I'd love to make her a JoJo/Goliath outfit for our Hollywood & Vine breakfast day.

Thanks!


----------



## llaxton

NiniMorris said:


> Too Funny!!!
> 
> Try having 3 kids, then waiting 18 years and having 2 more.... what happened to our quiet weekend get aways for just the two of us?
> 
> I can SO relate!!
> 
> Nini



There is 22 years between my two girls!


----------



## NiniMorris

llaxton said:


> There is 22 years between my two girls!



Yup...I think my oldest was 25 when my second bunch came along...he is 7 years older than his younger sister.  Hard to remember since he wasn't living at home any more.  I know since youngest daughter was almost 2 when she came to live with us, I get a bit confused on the ages of the older kids.  

(I really confused my doctor when I went in for my one year check up after my hysterectomy.  They asked about major changes since the surgery, and I told them I had 2 new kids, ages 18 months and 10 months! )

But at least my Grand daughter has built in play mates!
Nini


----------



## babynala

I am planning on doing my first simply sweet for my niece.  She is quite petite and lives in Denver so I can't really measure her.  I was thinking that I should put the elastic under the arms.  What is the best method for doing this?  
TIA


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> Just checking out to see if my countdown banner works.  I've been lurking lately and everything I've seen has been great!  As you can see (maybe - if I did it right) I, or course, have waited until the last minute to get started on outfits for our trip!
> 
> I have done t-shirts for all of the kids (my three girls, my two nephews and one niece - what was I thinking sewing for them all??????) and I just finished up skirts last night for the four girls.  I kind of cheated and bought tie-dye Mickey Head tees for the boys and tie-dyed halter dresses for the girls.  So I have two outfits done for our 8 day trip!  And truthfully, I am planning on them wearing some of the outfits more than once.  We'll see how much I get done!!!!  Now I'm working on A-lines for the girls for Animal Kingdom.  I need to sew non-stop between now and the trip date!


OMHeck, I may finally be able to meet another disboutiquer.  Wendy is leaving just a few days before we arrive and we can't get the price on airfare.  I hope we can meet, even for just a moment to say a quick Hi.  Please do PM.  Congrats on the trip!  Where are you staying?  Are you doing Fantasmic?  What are your ADR's?  Just happy for you and hope to see you there.



desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started this this ages ago but just fininshed today because....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So!  Sewing table is all cleared off & I can start new projects!!


You have been so busy and the clothing is all just wonderful.  I love the dress!  Congrats on the new foot.  Weird how we get excited over the little things in life.  And Wow, what an honour to speak at the White house!  Please take pictures and write about your adventures.


Mom2SamandJames said:


> Where do you get the LisaZoe skirt pattern?  I absolutely love that skirt, and even though I only have boys, they like for me to make their special friends gifts for birthdays.  I think that skirt would make an awesome gift for any girl!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn


Right there with ya Dawn, only boys and DS BFF doesn't want fancy dresses anymore.  Oh well, more time to quilt.  You may want to consider quilting, it is fun and functional.



ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


Wow!  That is just amazing.  Truly I don't know how the mom's of girls make this wonderful dresses.  Super job and I can't wait to see her model.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cydswipe said:


> Hi... still mostly lurking... still learning a ton... AND still VOTING for Teresa!!
> 
> I saw the post on the narrow hem foot.  How do you use it?
> I think I have one. But not sure how to use it.
> 
> BTW.. my machine is a $100 garage sale find (thanks to my mom!)  It's a Viking.  The seller was upgrading because HER mom was upgrading.  The mother works at the sewing shop my mom gets her machine serviced at a hour away.... whew, that's confusing!
> 
> I told my mom not to buy a sewing machine at a garage sale.  20 min later I called my mom back, asking her to go back for it.  She bought it without me knowing.
> 
> That was 4 years ago.  I have learned a TON and come so far... all for $100!


Wow, $100 that is the real deal, funny how sewing becomes addictive.



Cibahwewah said:


> Went to WallyWorld today to check if they were clearancing the fabric dept yet.  Yes they were and someone beat me to it and bought almost all the Disney fabric.  All I could find was 2 yds of Pooh toile and 33" of Cars.
> 
> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.
> 
> Also, I called Disney Travel today to see if I possibly had a pin code attached to my name other than summer free QS dining, and was told curtly "If we wanted you to have another offer, we would have sent it to you."  Oh well, still hoping for a great discount to apply to our November ressie.


Sorry about all the fabric being gone.  Ours is down to just 2 rows and got so small now.  Also, Disney doesn't need to be cheecky about the pin code, just call back and get a new CM, one that is nice.


glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?


It look so very cute, don't be so harsh on yourself. Super job and the fabric is very nice together.



DisneyKings said:


> A while back, I showed y'all a pic of this fabric I planned to use to combine the precious dress with the scallopini skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was a good theory, but my execution was BAD!  It was a pain to gather since there's so much fabric & the top wound up being too wide for dd.  I'm ready to just scrap it out of frustration.  It doesn't look good... (it's not hemmed yet, just basted up in a few spots, so that's why that part looks odd)


I hate when things don't go as planned but I don't see any problems in your outfit.  IT looks very sweet.



NiniMorris said:


> Too Funny!!!
> 
> Try having 3 kids, then waiting 18 years and having 2 more.... what happened to our quiet weekend get aways for just the two of us?
> 
> I can SO relate!!
> 
> Nini


I have a 31 year old  and a 7 year old  Last night I heard DS say he wishes he had a brother.  Lucky for me he was playing with Bioniciles and it was a toy speaking.  I told him how lucky he is to get everything he wants because I am old and he doesn't have any brothers or sisters.  lol


----------



## NaeNae

4 Blue Ray combo packs for $33.65 SCORE!!!
I got 2 Toy Story and 2 Toy Story 2.  Now to register for the free movie tickets!

On a side note, I was gone a total of 30 minutes.  DH came home to watch DGS22mos & DGD21mos while I went to buy them.  I walked in the door and he says " Boy, you have your hands full with those two". I keep DGD on M,T,W and DGS on T also.  Now he has an idea what I do everyday.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NaeNae said:


> 4 Blue Ray combo packs for $33.65 SCORE!!!
> I got 2 Toy Story and 2 Toy Story 2.  Now to register for the free movie tickets!
> 
> On a side note, I was gone a total of 30 minutes.  DH came home to watch DGS22mos & DGD21mos while I went to buy them.  I walked in the door and he says " Boy, you have your hands full with those two". I keep DGD on M,T,W and DGS on T also.  Now he has an idea what I do everyday.



It is pouring here today so I think I might wait to get them til tomorrow.  

I think you would need 4 different disneymovierewards accounts to get all 4 free tickets.  The way it is worded it sounds like you'll only get one ticket even if you buy both toy story & toy story 2.


----------



## cydswipe

Have YOU voted today?


----------



## LisaZoe

Quick post with no quotes so please forgive me if I missed anyone. Zoe's off for spring break this week so I have to really limit my time at the computer or I won't get any work done. On top of that, I messed up a fabric order (well actually I didn't place it when I thought so it came later than I'd scheduled) so I'm trying to do some catch up. Zoe and I are also trying to fight off a bug. So far naps have helped me to not feel too awful so I'll try to get Zoe to consider one today. 

OK, now to the things my fuzzy brain has retained before I lose even these to comment on:

Ariel gown - GORGEOUS! I love the fabric and the sleeves are amazing!

Cutie Minnie Vida - I love that.

Tessa's rock star outfit - That came out so cute, Heather! I hope Tessa had fun on her birthday.

Bias tape (*toadstool*) - I don't use purchased bias much, either. To me it feels stiffer than 100% cotton so I worry it will be harsh on the skin of the little ones. Believe it or now I made my first skirt (well a dress, actually) with a bias hem this year! I used striped fabric that I also used on the bodice and love the look. I'll definitely do it again but making the bias isn't my favorite activity.

Ugh, I know I had more but my brain isn't cooperating. I'll try to review the last few pages tonight and catch a few more.


----------



## NaeNae

lovesdumbo said:


> It is pouring here today so I think I might wait to get them til tomorrow.
> 
> I think you would need 4 different disneymovierewards accounts to get all 4 free tickets.  The way it is worded it sounds like you'll only get one ticket even if you buy both toy story & toy story 2.



I was able to print a ticket from one copy of TS 1 and one from TS2.  The other 2 are DD's and she will have to go into her DMR account to print hers.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to thank the person on this board who sent my Dad and boys a postcard from Hawaii.  You made their day!  My Samuel actually took the postcard to school today to share.    Thanks again!  

Dawn


----------



## PrincessMom4

I ordered my outfits from etsy.com and I am SUPER excited to seeing the product 

I will post pictures.


----------



## NaeNae

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to thank the person on this board who sent my Dad and boys a postcard from Hawaii.  You made their day!  My Samuel actually took the postcard to school today to share.    Thanks again!
> 
> Dawn



Did he get my card from Oklahoma?


----------



## Daisy'sMama

LisaZoe said:


> Bias tape (*toadstool*) - I don't use purchased bias much, either. To me it feels stiffer than 100% cotton so I worry it will be harsh on the skin of the little ones. Believe it or now I made my first skirt (well a dress, actually) with a bias hem this year! I used striped fabric that I also used on the bodice and love the look. I'll definitely do it again but making the bias isn't my favorite activity.


I got the new simplicity bias tape maker last year for my birthday and it is incredible! You cut the fabric and roll it on, the machine does the rest. I make coordinatingbias tape for almost all of Daisy's clothes and you can buy different adapters to make different widths. I love it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather...i swear Tessa looks like she got older overnight!  How did that happen?!?!  Love the outfits!!  Glad she got lots of compliments...she deserved them!  I can't believe you went to CEC on a Saturday...are you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the stuff this weekend.  I almost freaked when I looked at my ticker today!    I have a lot ofsewing to do!  I hope tomorrow goes smooth and I can do some sewing this week.  I all of a sudden today am a nervous wreck!  I have been fine up until today and now I can't get it out of my mind!  I just called and I have to be there at 7:45am...really...why so early?  I told DH I have to take the kids to school so he has to help me get them ready tomorrow.  Now I have to give him the morning routine...it's amazing what you do for so long and don't think about it then you have to tell someone else everything...my kids are routine kids.
> 
> Well, I 'm of to CVS to get my pain meds filled and then I need some new socks...I have to have nice warm socks for tomorrow.  Have a great day guys and I will check in later this week!   Keep those prayers coming!



Good Luck tomorrow! We will all be thinking about you!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Daisy'sMama said:


> I got the new simplicity bias tape maker last year for my birthday and it is incredible! You cut the fabric and roll it on, the machine does the rest. I make coordinatingbias tape for almost all of Daisy's clothes and you can buy different adapters to make different widths. I love it!



Tell me more about this thing.  Is it a separate beast or does it attach to a sewing machine?


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.  

BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

scarlet_ibis said:


> Tell me more about this thing.  Is it a separate beast or does it attach to a sewing machine?


It in a separate machine. It sits next to my bobbin winder. You wind your strip onto a spool, feed it through the adapter and over the hotplate. Then you hit the "run" button and it feeds the fabric over the hotplate. Out comes single fold bias tape. If you want double fold, all you have to do is iron it in half. The bias tape maker is around $100 and you can buy it at Joanns. To see more info go to Simplicity's website. Worth every penny!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

You can also purchase a little metal gadget over near the quilting supplies and use your iron to make bias tape.

A lot cheaper. $5.99

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3227&PRODID=prd2791


----------



## tricia

Phew, I finally got all caught up on this thread.  (nothing like a 6 hour wait in an airport that has free WiFi)

Actually, today I am at my desk, but on Sunday i had that long wait at the Fort Lauderdale airport on my way home from our Cruise.  We had a great time and the weather was awesome.

Great stuff has been posted in the past week, prayers being said for those who asked.

Well, gotta get off this site now and get some work done.  Lots to do here at the office after being off, and lots of sewing to get done at home too.


----------



## moparop

Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?

Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

NaeNae said:


> Did he get my card from Oklahoma?



As a matter of fact he did.  Thanks!  I am sorry I haven't posted thanks to everyone individually.  The stomach bug and stomach flu hit our house hard for the last two weeks, and I am just now getting things in order again.

Dawn


----------



## snubie

moparop said:


> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!



I use cloth diapers with our current little one.  I would recommend going up one size and just cinching in the elastic waist to fit.  I find I have to go up a size in store bought clothes too.


----------



## moparop

snubie said:


> I use cloth diapers with our current little one.  I would recommend going up one size and just cinching in the elastic waist to fit.  I find I have to go up a size in store bought clothes too.



Thanks Stacey! I was thinking you were CDing your little one so I was hoping you would see my question! I have found it's hit or miss for Aileen on store bought clothing but would hate for these to be useless as soon as I was done!


----------



## woodkins

PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.



What about cowboy boots a denim skirt and a plaid top for Taylor swift?


----------



## lovesdumbo

NaeNae said:


> I was able to print a ticket from one copy of TS 1 and one from TS2.  The other 2 are DD's and she will have to go into her DMR account to print hers.



I read this was how it working on another thread too.  That is great!  I wanted to upgrade to blu ray and with the $10 coupons and movie tickets you can do it for essentially free!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

moparop said:


> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!




I don't have an answer as I don't have wee ones but welcome.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.



Attire of the west for girls, a tiered skirt ruffled and even with eyelet on the bottom, cowgirl boots, minus the horse pucky, silver tips if possible, big jewelry, and lots of silver.  Bandanas are for the boys but I see them in the girls hair used as hair bands.  

Hope this helps, I should take pictures of the people just walking around our town for you.  It is all about the cowboy.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jas0202 said:


> Hi DISBoutiquers gang...I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker and a huge fan!  I stand in awe of all of your work!  You've inspired me to start some projects.  We are hoping to make a trip to WDW in November 2010.
> 
> I have two little princesses that I am going to get all outfitted for the trip.  Last night I bought my first two CarlaC patterns...precious and simply sweet.  I am thinking that I will use the simply sweet with the "Princessified" instructions to make a Cinderella for one and hopefully use the precious to make a snow white (if I can figure it out!) for the littlest one.
> 
> Any recommendations for types of fabrics that are easy to work with that would make a semi-authentic looking and most importantly COMFORTABLE dress?  Thanks in advance.  I have already learned so much from all of you!



 to the gang



moparop said:


> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!



I would go up a size.  Got some neices that are CDd and they needed to go up a size.


----------



## *Toadstool*

birdie757 said:


> I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.


Love these!! What magazine is the little knit dress in???



Granna4679 said:


> I think the reference above for the "basewide" garage sale is because they are on a Navy base?  Anyway, just wanted to add that my DD and I had a garage sale last Saturday....sold mostly baby items and lots of children's clothes and made $550 in 4 hours.  It was well worth all the trouble and people in HER yard...ha!  WE were super pleased with the outcome.  We have one about every 2 years.


Oh yes.. that makes sense now. Wow that is alot of money. I don't think I'd have enough stuff to make that much. I hate keeping stuff I know I don't want.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Toadstool,
> 
> It is one of the first activa's made for quilters.  The guy was telling me very few bernina's now are metal.  He had a whole section of bernina's in for repair and most of them were the newer ones.  It is a twin needle on the sewing machine but as a geek, it is a dual needle to me.  This Janome sews through12 layers of denim without a problem.


I have the Artista series and all of the thread paths and the entire head of the machine is metal. All of the newer machines in the store are the same way. I think he was just trying to sell you on a Janome.. but thats okay. Those are good too! I wouldn't have went with a Bernina, but I sorta had to per my husband. The dealer is 45 minutes from me and that is the closest one around. The brother dealer in that area is a horrible man, and I'd never want to do business with him. We don't have any Janome dealers around us either. I think it is great that they are going back to metal. I even have metal bobbins. I was impressed by that.. haha



scarlet_ibis said:


> I have a Bernina Artista and have been very happy with it.  There's an Amish guy around here who sells and services them.  Very reasonable prices and he has a lot of trade-ins.  If anybody is coming to the AQS show in Lancaster this week and want directions to find him, PM me.
> 
> (Is anybody coming to AQS Lancaster?  I'm trying to figure out how to get out there, as MIL will be in town and our weekend is totally booked.  Nobody told me when I had kids that I'd lose half of my weekends -- and discretionary budget -- to birthday parties!)
> 
> I have also sewn on Janomes at classes and was impressed.  I just started on Berninas because that's what our local shop had available when our quilt club met there and when I worked there for a spell...


Oh cool! I have an Artista too. Mine is a 200, but has been upgraded to the 730. Our shop has quilt meetings and all that too. I really think I might start going. Surely I'd learn alot from those quilters even though I have never made a quilt!



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all!  Love all the beautiful things posted recently!  The Minnie Vida is soooo cute!
> 
> Quick fly-by question:  Does anyone know of anywhere I can get a JoJo and/or Goliath embroidery design (PES)???  Pretty please???   One of my DDs (Hayleigh) is a HUGE JoJo fan (yeah - and the show was cancelled before she was even born... LOL).  I'd love to make her a JoJo/Goliath outfit for our Hollywood & Vine breakfast day.
> 
> Thanks!


One of the sellers does. I will try to find it and pm you.




LisaZoe said:


> Quick post with no quotes so please forgive me if I missed anyone. Zoe's off for spring break this week so I have to really limit my time at the computer or I won't get any work done. On top of that, I messed up a fabric order (well actually I didn't place it when I thought so it came later than I'd scheduled) so I'm trying to do some catch up. Zoe and I are also trying to fight off a bug. So far naps have helped me to not feel too awful so I'll try to get Zoe to consider one today.
> 
> OK, now to the things my fuzzy brain has retained before I lose even these to comment on:
> 
> Bias tape (*toadstool*) - I don't use purchased bias much, either. To me it feels stiffer than 100% cotton so I worry it will be harsh on the skin of the little ones. Believe it or now I made my first skirt (well a dress, actually) with a bias hem this year! I used striped fabric that I also used on the bodice and love the look. I'll definitely do it again but making the bias isn't my favorite activity.
> 
> Ugh, I know I had more but my brain isn't cooperating. I'll try to review the last few pages tonight and catch a few more.


Oh no! Hope you guys can fight it off. I keep getting sick. Anytime anything goes around I get it. I'm just glad Hannah doesn't. She has a good immune system I guess! I haven't ever used bias tape to finish a hem. I make lots of it to use for piping. I love piping..  I really should try it since I have the foot for my serger thant makes double fold.


Daisy'sMama said:


> I got the new simplicity bias tape maker last year for my birthday and it is incredible! You cut the fabric and roll it on, the machine does the rest. I make coordinatingbias tape for almost all of Daisy's clothes and you can buy different adapters to make different widths. I love it!


 Cool. I've seen these in action, but my bigest problem is that I hate cutting it with the rotary cutter. I'm just bad at it. I considered buying the one that cuts the bias, but it doesn't have great reviews.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.


*Kelly* - http://***************************/article/2142779/how_to_create_a_taylor_swift_halloween.html


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can also purchase a little metal gadget over near the quilting supplies and use your iron to make bias tape.
> 
> A lot cheaper. $5.99
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3227&PRODID=prd2791


I said it earlier, but there are also feet you can buy for some machines that will do this. I have one for my serger, but I think they make them for regular sewing machines as well. Its really neat.


----------



## Rosiekins

PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.



She often wears all those pretty fancy dresses when I have seen her on TV and such and in her videos so what about one of those? You can most likely find old prom dresses at thrift stores or make something. You could do a Renaissance dress for love story. Something really cute and cheap would be to get a white shirt and copy the one she is wearing in the you belong with me video, it is all hand written so with some sharpies I am sure it would be pretty easy, all you would need were some plaid PJ's and maybe some big fake glasses. Here is her website gallery there are lots of pictures of her here http://www.taylorswift.com/gallery


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


> Just checking out to see if my countdown banner works.


Benita, I've never been prouder of you!!  Teresa, our little girl is growing up!  



burzynsk said:


> I forgot to note that the reason my DD has long sleeved shirts/leggings on under each costume was that we were there for the marathon (I ran it) in January.  It was in the low 30s!!!


I totally understand!  I was there in January '09 and it was SOOOOO cold!! We were wearing winter coats, hats, and gloves.  If I would have had snow pants, I would have been wearing them! 



scarlet_ibis said:


> This was my last major sewing venture.  I didn't have time to get to the belt before this costume party and ended up not finishing it at all!  The wings are store-bought, and she's wearing an incredibly coordinated swimsuit under it because I didn't have the tulle edge finished off at the waist and it was scratchy.  (It's the Rosetta pattern from... McCall's?  I got it at JoAnn.)


That is adorable!!! Your daughter is just the cutest little thing!



desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'm not pregnant)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, guess what??!!  I was just called and asked to speak on CAPITOL HILL next month about our small business and it's role in the "restoration economy"!!!!  I am TOTALLY in shock right now...can't sew, can't cook, just keep pacing the house with a big smile on my face!!!!
> 
> oh....and I adore this outfit Dawn....


Darn, I was hoping you were pregnant!   LOL!  Great news about speaking at capital hill.  I would be crying hysterically at the thought of speaking in front of a crowd.  So, I'm extra proud of you for doing that!  

The outfits are wonderful!!  I especially like the little fish applique and the Easter dress!! TOO cute!  



twob4him said:


> Love the skirt and tops and Tessa is looking so grown up!!! Beautiful as always!!!


Aww...thanks Cathy!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Where do you get the LisaZoe skirt pattern?  I absolutely love that skirt, and even though I only have boys, they like for me to make their special friends gifts for birthdays.  I think that skirt would make an awesome gift for any girl!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn


You can get it on etsy from funktionalthreads.  I had to ask because I bought it right from Lisa!



ellenbenny said:


> So here is my mostly finished Belle dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add embellishments at the collar and at each of the drape peaks.
> You can see what I mean that it needs a lot of poof.  I have ordered a hoop skirt, so I will post another picture when it is finished and has the hoop skirt underneath.  I think it will look good once I get that though.
> 
> DGD tried it on last night and fell in love with it, and didn't want to take it off.  It was too long on her, but I am hoping the hoops will hold it out enough that she will be able to wear it in December for BBB and CRT.  She should also be an inch or 2 taller by then.  We will be going for her 4th b-day.


WOW!!!! That is truly fabulous!!! Just GORGEOUS!!



cydswipe said:


> Hi... still mostly lurking... still learning a ton... AND still VOTING for Teresa!!
> 
> I saw the post on the narrow hem foot.  How do you use it?
> I think I have one. But not sure how to use it.
> 
> BTW.. my machine is a $100 garage sale find (thanks to my mom!)  It's a Viking.  The seller was upgrading because HER mom was upgrading.  The mother works at the sewing shop my mom gets her machine serviced at a hour away.... whew, that's confusing!
> 
> I told my mom not to buy a sewing machine at a garage sale.  20 min later I called my mom back, asking her to go back for it.  She bought it without me knowing.
> 
> That was 4 years ago.  I have learned a TON and come so far... all for $100!


Thank you for voting!   I have a Viking and I LOVE my machine!!



InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so frustrated tonight.  I tried to embroider on a t shirt for my oldest daughter and I guess I wasn't using the right interfacing, I don't know.  Anyway, the t shirt came loose from the hoop, so the hoop was moving but the t shirt wasn't.  And of course that happened when I'd walked away from the machine to put french fries in the oven.  So now there is a hole in it.  It's the first thing I've completely ruined.
> 
> I'm trying to salvage it, by putting the rose on the cotton the skirt is made out of and then I'll "patch" it onto the shirt.  If she doesn't like it, I wont let it hurt my feelings  Thank goodness I have another black t shirt, but I'm afraid to try again. I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Oh no!!  What a PITB!  I've had to find creative things to sew onto t-shirts before when my embroidery machine ate it! You can't turn your back on them for a second with a t-shirt in the hoop!



Cibahwewah said:


> Update on Lilo and Stitchie dress: DD didn't receive it too enthusiastically and refused to wear it today.    I thought she was so excited about it.  When I asked her what was wrong, she said she didn't like the Lilo on it.  Just wanted Stitchie.  Sigh.  I put it away for our trip.  I think once we're at the Polynesian (the "Lilo and Stitch Hotel"), she'll probably want to wear it.


Aw man!  I love that dress!  Don't you love it when you work hard on something you think they'll love and they don't even want to try it on?  



weluvdizne said:


> Heather, your outfits and cake are so cute.  Nice job.  Tell Tessa happy birthday!
> 
> Thanks again for the applique advice.  I did find some time to try with the tear away stabilizer properly placed on the underside of the t-shirt.  Amazing what a difference it makes.  It is working great, now I just need some practice.  Update, we got all the water out of my parents basement.  They will be back home tomorrow around lunch time, and the cleanup will begin.


Thank you so much!  
Yep, the iron on tear away stabilizer on the inside is really important when doing hand applique!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Would you mind PMing me the link or name of the youtube video?  Your fondant looks awesome!  I have tried making fondant numerous times and I can never get it just right.  I have a hard time kneading it for long periods of time too because I have a very weak wrist (numerous injuries).  I would love to know how to make beautiful fondant like that.  Maybe I can attempt it one more time for Makenna's birthday next month.


Sure, here you go!
Part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yj4KGtBaDg
Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHbpquC3IEA


----------



## jas0202

Hi All!
I posted yesterday about trying out some of the "Princessified" Simply Sweet patterns for my DDs...but I chickened out!  I was afraid that if I made them now that they wouldn't be that great and needed to practice some first...so...I made the dolly size princess dresses!  It wil be good practice, and when we are closer to our trip in November, their sizes will be more accurate...and so should my sewing!  

This is Post 9...so I will post again in the next post with pics, since I'll have enough posts then!


----------



## jas0202

Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.  

Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:





[/IMG]

Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:





[/IMG]


----------



## RMAMom

DisneyKings said:


> A while back, I showed y'all a pic of this fabric I planned to use to combine the precious dress with the scallopini skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was a good theory, but my execution was BAD!  It was a pain to gather since there's so much fabric & the top wound up being too wide for dd.  I'm ready to just scrap it out of frustration.  It doesn't look good... (it's not hemmed yet, just basted up in a few spots, so that's why that part looks odd)


I love that fabric! I wouldn't scrap it. Maybe you could remove the skirt and let her wear it with leggins.



birdie757 said:


> I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.


Your DD is adorable, I just love those heels!



NiniMorris said:


> Yup...I think my oldest was 25 when my second bunch came along...he is 7 years older than his younger sister.  Hard to remember since he wasn't living at home any more.  I know since youngest daughter was almost 2 when she came to live with us, I get a bit confused on the ages of the older kids.
> 
> (I really confused my doctor when I went in for my one year check up after my hysterectomy.  They asked about major changes since the surgery, and I told them I had 2 new kids, ages 18 months and 10 months! )
> 
> But at least my Grand daughter has built in play mates!
> Nini



My children are 25, 23 and 16 I remember when my son (middle child) turned 18 I kept thinking if only they were closer in age we would be so close to done!  Now our baby will be 17 next month and I'm wondering where the time went. Of course now we have a granddaughter and a grandson due in June and I love being a Gandmother!!


----------



## NaeNae

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those turned out great!  Now you're ready for the real ones.


----------



## Clared

birdie757 said:


> I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.



Thank you for this...I keep watching the Ottobre books on ebay but hadn't plucked up the courage to have ago.. Now all I need to do is choose which one to get!



NaeNae said:


> 4 Blue Ray combo packs for $33.65 SCORE!!!
> I got 2 Toy Story and 2 Toy Story 2.  Now to register for the free movie tickets!



No fair - the cheapest I can get them for is £20.00 each ($60.00), so I'm sticking to the DVD's. 



moparop said:


> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!



I went up a size too, then again everything I make tends to be on the big side to try and get a bit longer out of it!!


----------



## woodkins

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These look great to me!! You are ready for the big time  (get it...big LOL)


----------



## ellenbenny

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job, now the full size one shouldn't seem so scary!


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Fantastic! I have to say, I find the dolly dresses harder than the full size ones! If you can make the dolly turn out this good, then you are definitely ready for the 'big time' !!

Although I do understand the problem of little ones growing too much before you go...I have a 2 year old that I am sewing for...I'm making a size 3, but I'm worried she might be a size 4 before we go....still have 8 months to go!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Being a grandma is the bestest thing in the world!!!!


I get to spoil them and give them back...sort of...


Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Great job!  You know I find the doll size stuff harder to make than the full size so the full size will probably seem a lot easier!


----------



## snubie

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Fancy Nancy looks very fancy.  Nice job.  You are definitely ready for the full size pattern.


----------



## PrincessKell

woodkins said:


> What about cowboy boots a denim skirt and a plaid top for Taylor swift?





MinnieVanMom said:


> Attire of the west for girls, a tiered skirt ruffled and even with eyelet on the bottom, cowgirl boots, minus the horse pucky, silver tips if possible, big jewelry, and lots of silver.  Bandanas are for the boys but I see them in the girls hair used as hair bands.
> 
> Hope this helps, I should take pictures of the people just walking around our town for you.  It is all about the cowboy.





*Toadstool* said:


> *Kelly* - http://***************************/article/2142779/how_to_create_a_taylor_swift_halloween.html
> .





Rosiekins said:


> She often wears all those pretty fancy dresses when I have seen her on TV and such and in her videos so what about one of those? You can most likely find old prom dresses at thrift stores or make something. You could do a Renaissance dress for love story. Something really cute and cheap would be to get a white shirt and copy the one she is wearing in the you belong with me video, it is all hand written so with some sharpies I am sure it would be pretty easy, all you would need were some plaid PJ's and maybe some big fake glasses. Here is her website gallery there are lots of pictures of her here http://www.taylorswift.com/gallery



Thanks ladies!  I went to the thrift store and found a jean skirt a ladies gold sparkle T-shirt, and a few other things I might mess around with. But so far Im liking the skirt and top. I am going to cut the bottom off the top and add a ruff of the gold sparkle to the bottom of the jean skirt and make the top to fit Peach and maybe do something with the sleeve, maybe make a peasant style top...maybe. Make a rose with the scraps of the top and either add it to the top or a headband to match.  Georgia has boots that would be perfect. now I need to find some leggings or something just incase it gets cold again. and go find a bunch of cheap jewelry at the thrift store and string it all together.  

I can't wait to do her hair, straighten it (YIKES! but it looks so pretty straight) with those loose Taylor curls!


----------



## McDuck

Just had a chance to get on with time to type back.  LOL  I see Granna answered you for me, Kira.  We live on a Navy base so the yard sale was held on the parade ground area.  We paid $15 to have a canopy, two tables and two chairs and then just had to cart our stuff out there.  It's nice b/c you get a pretty good turnout b/c of the "flea market" atmosphere of it...and it's amazing the sales you get from other sellers!  

btw, y'all, ENABLER ALERT....code Clearance323 gets you an extra 30% off at Fabric.com  I bought a Kaufman Kona jelly roll, and some Kona cotton in pink to coordinate with it, plus 3 styles of fabric to make an outfit for DD for DHS.  I got two yds of everything except one fabric that I only got a yard of, and it all came out to under $35.

As always, everything posted just looks great and is inspiring me to get cracking!  I got hit with a major case of the sleepies this afternoon though and didn't feel alert enough to work with my expensive Kinkade fabric so maybe tomorrow...


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> Being a grandma is the bestest thing in the world!!!!
> 
> 
> I get to spoil them and give them back...sort of...
> 
> 
> Nini



I use to think that....but we've had custody of our DGD(6) since she was 16 months old, so she's more like (no is) one of our own!


----------



## HeatherSue

glorib said:


>


I LOVE it!! You did such a great job on the applique!  I love seeing pretty little Ella, too! 



sahm1000 said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted twice today Teresa!!!!  I really want you to win!  I sure hope everyone is voting along with me!  If anyone has a question about this, please PM me!  Or get ahold of me on facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> I voted 4 times!  I vote once for me, once for Henry, once for my mom and once for my dad!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was a good theory, but my execution was BAD!  It was a pain to gather since there's so much fabric & the top wound up being too wide for dd.  I'm ready to just scrap it out of frustration.  It doesn't look good... (it's not hemmed yet, just basted up in a few spots, so that's why that part looks odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it looks bad at all! If you don't like how wide it is you could add ties to the sides and tie it in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous job on the outfit!  Just amazing- and I love Sawyers matching top.  The cake is super cute too- and I really love that pic of Tessa w/ the guitar- priceless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Nicole!
> 
> 
> 
> birdie757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a whole bunch of cuteness!!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I really confused my doctor when I went in for my one year check up after my hysterectomy.  They asked about major changes since the surgery, and I told them I had 2 new kids, ages 18 months and 10 months! )
> 
> But at least my Grand daughter has built in play mates!
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have loved to have seen the look on your doctor's face!
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Blue Ray combo packs for $33.65 SCORE!!!
> I got 2 Toy Story and 2 Toy Story 2.  Now to register for the free movie tickets!
> 
> On a side note, I was gone a total of 30 minutes.  DH came home to watch DGS22mos & DGD21mos while I went to buy them.  I walked in the door and he says " Boy, you have your hands full with those two". I keep DGD on M,T,W and DGS on T also.  Now he has an idea what I do everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's nice to have some validation, isn't it?  You should leave him with the grandkids more often!
> 
> 
> 
> cydswipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have YOU voted today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four times!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's rock star outfit - That came out so cute, Heather! I hope Tessa had fun on her birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Lisa!  She had a blast! She wore her new outfit to school yesterday and she wanted to wear it again today.  But, I wouldn't let her.
> 
> 
> 
> moparop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The instructions say to measure the hips while they're wearing a diaper.  So, if that's the measurement you have, I would go with the size it says to do.  If you're just going by size and don't have measurements, I'd go up a size.
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

jas0202 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those turned out so nice!! I agree with everyone else- if you can do the doll outfits, you can do the big ones!  I'm very impressed! 



PrincessKell said:


> Thanks ladies!  I went to the thrift store and found a jean skirt a ladies gold sparkle T-shirt, and a few other things I might mess around with. But so far Im liking the skirt and top. I am going to cut the bottom off the top and add a ruff of the gold sparkle to the bottom of the jean skirt and make the top to fit Peach and maybe do something with the sleeve, maybe make a peasant style top...maybe. Make a rose with the scraps of the top and either add it to the top or a headband to match.  Georgia has boots that would be perfect. now I need to find some leggings or something just incase it gets cold again. and go find a bunch of cheap jewelry at the thrift store and string it all together.
> 
> I can't wait to do her hair, straighten it (YIKES! but it looks so pretty straight) with those loose Taylor curls!



I can't wait to see pictures!! She's going to look so cute!


----------



## glorib

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those turned out so cute!  Fancy Nancy looks great!  Can't wait to see the full-sized ones!



PrincessKell said:


> Thanks ladies!  I went to the thrift store and found a jean skirt a ladies gold sparkle T-shirt, and a few other things I might mess around with. But so far Im liking the skirt and top. I am going to cut the bottom off the top and add a ruff of the gold sparkle to the bottom of the jean skirt and make the top to fit Peach and maybe do something with the sleeve, maybe make a peasant style top...maybe. Make a rose with the scraps of the top and either add it to the top or a headband to match.  Georgia has boots that would be perfect. now I need to find some leggings or something just incase it gets cold again. and go find a bunch of cheap jewelry at the thrift store and string it all together.
> 
> I can't wait to do her hair, straighten it (YIKES! but it looks so pretty straight) with those loose Taylor curls!



Aww.  Ella LOVES Taylor Swift!  Peach is going to look so cute!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?




I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress, and Ella is such a QTpa2T!!  I'm such a sucker for the Mickey Cuties, that dress is just ADORABLE!!


----------



## BabyFu18

I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?

My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?

I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.


----------



## coteau_chick

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



They came out so cute.  I am going to make them too.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Posted earlier but I didn't see any replies.  Is anybody heading to the AQS show in Lancaster (PA) this week?  Looks like I will be heading over with MIL on Friday.  I'm really looking forward to it, as I missed every local quilt show last year, and I bet AQS puts on one heck of a show.

By the way, I noted on the AQS website that if you purchase a membership ($25), you get a 10% discount card for JoAnn.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Thank you for all the  on the outfits and our proposed speaking engangement.  Please don't think me rude for not thanking everyone by name....we only have until Friday to tell them whether we will come to DC and  I have spent most of the day waist deep in the Senate Bill we are supposed to be lobbying for trying to decide if it is something we want to support or not.  Plus....my kids had standardized testing today...so....it's been kinda crazy to say the least.

Your comments really do mean a lot...and keep me motivated.  If I do something crappy, I think...I can't let the DISers see that, it's gotta be fixed.


----------



## Granna4679

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are soooooooooo cute!  I am going to have to make these my my DGDs AG dolls.  They would love them.  And you will have no problem making the bigger dresses.


----------



## NaeNae

BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.



Check out our own HeatherSue's designs on etsy.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.



Etsy...and our favorite digitizer is HeatherSue.    Just put her name in the Sellers search, and you'll find everything you'd like.  Plus some you might not even be looking for...I always go looking for just one design, but never leave with only one.


----------



## littlepeppers

Peasant Dress Question

DS is on the Astro's this baseball season.  He has an old T-shirt that I was thinking of turning into a dress for DD.

I was thinking of making it like a peasant dress.  Would it work just to put the elastic at the neck & the arms or should I cut into the shoulder seam & gather the top of it?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

glorib said:


> ]


This is SUPER cute!



HeatherSue said:


> Sure, here you go!
> Part 1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yj4KGtBaDg
> Part 2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHbpquC3IEA



Thank you!


Hey, do any of your kids have their own digital camera?    My DD is turning 6 soon and she LOVES to take pics.  We were thinking of getting her a camera that isn't too expensive and is dependable since she will probably drop it.  Those kid tough ones don't get too many good reviews.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jas0202

Thanks everyone!   I must say that I am humbled by your kind words...you guys are like goddesses to me with all that you create!  I am working on Belle next, which has a step by step tutorial...then I am going to branch out and try to improvise a Tiana!    I also have the precious dress pattern, and I'll maybe attempt a Snow White.  My girls have been dressing and undressing dollies all afternoon!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jas0202 said:


> Thanks everyone!   I must say that I am humbled by your kind words...you guys are like goddesses to me with all that you create!  I am working on Belle next, which has a step by step tutorial...then I am going to branch out and try to improvise a Tiana!    I also have the precious dress pattern, and I'll maybe attempt a Snow White.  My girls have been dressing and undressing dollies all afternoon!



Nice work!!!  Aisling saw the pics and asked why her dolls don't have ALL the princess dresses


----------



## NaeNae

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all!  Love all the beautiful things posted recently!  The Minnie Vida is soooo cute!
> 
> Quick fly-by question:  Does anyone know of anywhere I can get a JoJo and/or Goliath embroidery design (PES)???  Pretty please???   One of my DDs (Hayleigh) is a HUGE JoJo fan (yeah - and the show was cancelled before she was even born... LOL).  I'd love to make her a JoJo/Goliath outfit for our Hollywood & Vine breakfast day.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you a pm!


----------



## sahm1000

MinnieVanMom said:


> OMHeck, I may finally be able to meet another disboutiquer.  Wendy is leaving just a few days before we arrive and we can't get the price on airfare.  I hope we can meet, even for just a moment to say a quick Hi.  Please do PM.  Congrats on the trip!  Where are you staying?  Are you doing Fantasmic?  What are your ADR's?  Just happy for you and hope to see you there.



I know!  Wendy is coming back before I get there and Teresa is arriving right after I leave.  It's a bummer!   Our ADR's are for CRT, HDDR, Boma, Biergarten and we are going to do Beaches 'n Cream.  I'm hoping to do the Wishes Dessert party if they bring it back in time.  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.




I have no idea about Taylor Swift but I just wanted to say Hi!  We haven't seen you in a while!



BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.



Like others have said, our very own HeatherSue has fantastic designs.  Look up Frou Frou by Heathersue on etsy.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*Hey, do any of your kids have their own digital camera? My DD is turning 6 soon and she LOVES to take pics. We were thinking of getting her a camera that isn't too expensive and is dependable since she will probably drop it. Those kid tough ones don't get too many good reviews. Any suggestions?*

Samuel has the Disney Mickey Mouse camera.  It is kid tough and very easy to use.  He loves it and actually took it to Disney with us.  It has been dropped bunches of times, and it still works great.  We got ours at Wally World, but I am sure you can get them many other places.  Hope this helps.

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Being a grandma is the bestest thing in the world!!!!
> 
> 
> I get to spoil them and give them back...sort of...
> 
> 
> Nini



I second this!!  LOVE THEM, LOVE THEM, LOVE THEM.


----------



## glorib

littlepeppers said:


> Peasant Dress Question
> 
> DS is on the Astro's this baseball season.  He has an old T-shirt that I was thinking of turning into a dress for DD.
> 
> I was thinking of making it like a peasant dress.  Would it work just to put the elastic at the neck & the arms or should I cut into the shoulder seam & gather the top of it?



Hmmm.  Not sure.  Do you have a serger?  I was thinking if you cut off the neck ribbing of the t-shirt and did a rolled hem, then maybe two rows of shirring with elastic thread?  That might work out.  I'd probably cut off some sleeve length also, then do a rolled hem on those as well with a couple of rows of shirring. . . Not sure if that made any sense at all   It sounds good in my head, but you know how that sometimes goes!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?


Lori, I love it!!! It's so cute!!! I love seeing Ella too! 


DisneyKings said:


> A while back, I showed y'all a pic of this fabric I planned to use to combine the precious dress with the scallopini skirt:


I think it looks pretty. I would add a sash or ties to it, to take care of the size issue. I think it will look cute! 



scarlet_ibis said:


> I have a Bernina Artista and have been very happy with it.  There's an Amish guy around here who sells and services them.  Very reasonable prices and he has a lot of trade-ins.  If anybody is coming to the AQS show in Lancaster this week and want directions to find him, PM me.



You were talking about an Amish guy fixing your sewing machine, so I had to see if you were from around here! 



babynala said:


> I am planning on doing my first simply sweet for my niece.  She is quite petite and lives in Denver so I can't really measure her.  I was thinking that I should put the elastic under the arms.  What is the best method for doing this?
> TIA



After I had the bodice sewn, and right before I attached it to the skirt, I made a line of sewing about 1/2" below the armhole. I just eyeballed how long I thought it should be, I think it was about 3" long. Then, I threaded the elastic through, sewed up one side of the elastic, pulled it tight and sewed the other end. 



NaeNae said:


> On a side note, I was gone a total of 30 minutes.  DH came home to watch DGS22mos & DGD21mos while I went to buy them.  I walked in the door and he says " Boy, you have your hands full with those two".I keep DGD on M,T,W and DGS on T also.  Now he has an idea what I do everyday.








cydswipe said:


> Have YOU voted today?


Yes, I did, so did Brian and Corey! 



PrincessMom4 said:


> I ordered my outfits from etsy.com and I am SUPER excited to seeing the product
> 
> I will post pictures.



What did you get? 


moparop said:


> Hi there!! I've been a lurker of this thread oh, since part 2 or 3 and I finally have a little girl to some sewing for. I am currently working on her first pair of easy fits and as I was about to start cutting out, I realized that these are probably sized for kids who wear disposable diapers. Has anyone made them for a child who wears cloth diapers? Does it run true to size even in cloth? If not, how much did you go up?
> 
> Thanks ladies and I promise to post more often. You are absolutely inspiring!!



I'm glad you are posting!!!! I can't wait to see what you make!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Attire of the west for girls, a tiered skirt ruffled and even with eyelet on the bottom, cowgirl boots, minus the horse pucky, silver tips if possible, big jewelry, and lots of silver.  Bandanas are for the boys but I see them in the girls hair used as hair bands.
> 
> Hope this helps, I should take pictures of the people just walking around our town for you.  It is all about the cowboy.


I would love to see some pictures of people walking around your town! It sounds interesting! 



HeatherSue said:


> Benita, I've never been prouder of you!!  Teresa, our little girl is growing up!


I know, *sniff*




jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



WOW!!! These are truly wonderful!!! I like the way the collar turned out on your SB better than the one I did. I don't think I made the points long enough. 



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE it!! You did such a great job on the applique!  I love seeing pretty little Ella, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyFu18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister gives them to me.
> 
> My sister is Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jas0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!   I must say that I am humbled by your kind words...you guys are like goddesses to me with all that you create!  I am working on Belle next, which has a step by step tutorial...then I am going to branch out and try to improvise a Tiana!    I also have the precious dress pattern, and I'll maybe attempt a Snow White.  My girls have been dressing and undressing dollies all afternoon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Carla's tutorial for Belle? I love that one! It turns out so cute! When I did that one, I did the gathering with my machine and not by hand like she says. Because, I'm lazy like that!
> 
> 
> 
> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  Wendy is coming back before I get there and Teresa is arriving right after I leave.  It's a bummer!   Our ADR's are for CRT, HDDR, Boma, Biergarten and we are going to do Beaches 'n Cream.  I'm hoping to do the Wishes Dessert party if they bring it back in time.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just stay longer!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Hey, do any of your kids have their own digital camera? My DD is turning 6 soon and she LOVES to take pics. We were thinking of getting her a camera that isn't too expensive and is dependable since she will probably drop it. Those kid tough ones don't get too many good reviews. Any suggestions?*
> 
> Samuel has the Disney Mickey Mouse camera.  It is kid tough and very easy to use.  He loves it and actually took it to Disney with us.  It has been dropped bunches of times, and it still works great.  We got ours at Wally World, but I am sure you can get them many other places.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Dawn



My SN DS8, loves to use the digital camera.  At my daughter's wedding 3 years ago, he took some awesome pictures...that we only found out about several days later!  One is of my 6'7" middle son shining his shoes!  It has become one of our favorite pictures of the wedding.  He also took some awesome pictures of some things he lined up on the pew...when no one was looking.  It turns out he has a great eye for this sort of thing.  Every time we pick up our cameras now, we never know what we might see!

He doesn't have his own camera yet, because he is so destructive.  Although my GD2 has a digital camera from Leap Frog (Ithink..) and it is very sturdya nd he loves to play with it.  He does get a bit frustrated that he can't make it do what he wants it to...

My DD9 saved her money last year and bought a digital camera for our trip to Disney last September.  It was a cheap one from Wal Mart.  I think it was on sale for about $70.  (she had had one of those for 19.99 and was NOT impressed!)  She has taken some really cute pictures with it!

I would say, get a camera that is cheap enough that if it gets broken you won't mind, but not so cheap that it takes crappy pictures.  Easy...right?

Nini


----------



## Stephres

littlepeppers said:


> Peasant Dress Question
> 
> DS is on the Astro's this baseball season.  He has an old T-shirt that I was thinking of turning into a dress for DD.
> 
> I was thinking of making it like a peasant dress.  Would it work just to put the elastic at the neck & the arms or should I cut into the shoulder seam & gather the top of it?



THIS is what I usually do with t-shirts. I have Carla's raglan pattern and it is really easy. I think you could try it the way you are suggesting too. Maybe try with another t-shirt first.


----------



## InkspressYourself

birdie757 said:


> I totally "heart" Ottobre patterns!  That is just about all I will make for dd with the exception of CarlaC patterns.  It looks really intimidating at first but once you start it isn't.  The pattern you want will have a color and a letter.  The letter is the sheet of patterns you will want to use and the color are the color of the the pattern lines you will trace.  It will list all the numbered pieces of that color you will need to use and how many of each piece you will need to cut.  I use gift wrapping tissue paper to trace so I can see clearly through the paper.  Have a good source of overhead light also helps....I typically trace at the kitchen table so the light is directly overhead.  The most important thing to remember about Ottobre is that you have to add your own seam allowance!  If not it will be too small.  I have heard that by taping two sharpened pencils together you can get just about a perfect quarter inch seam allowance.  Please PM me if you have any questions.  Here are a few Ottobre's patterns I have made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics...but so few people know about Ottobre and I like to spread the love of their patterns...lol.



Thanks so much for the advice and the pictures.  As soon as I make something I'll be sure to post.  Your post was very inspiring.  You made so many cute things, hopefully I will be able to figure it out.


----------



## littlepeppers

Stephres said:


> THIS is what I usually do with t-shirts. I have Carla's raglan pattern and it is really easy. I think you could try it the way you are suggesting too. Maybe try with another t-shirt first.



I want it to look girly.  The raglan stuff just isn't girly enough.  They called DD "Movie Star" at the ball park last year.  I wouldn't want to dissapoint HER fans.  

I think I will take the advice of messing up another one of DS old shirts 1st.  Thanks.


----------



## allaboutaprincess

PrincessKell said:


> Hi ladies (and Tom)!  So I finally got some new fabric (like I need it) to make Peach's Easter dress and some for her friends birthday dress.
> 
> BUT now I have a hard one...On the 26th Peach is dress like a Celeb day at school. Georgia wants to look like Taylor Swift. I know what to do with her hair. Im gonna straighten it (I KNOW!) and then give it those loose wide ringlet curls. But its the clothing.  What would you do for Taylor Swift? She has boots to wear. I am wondering if she can bring her guitar to school. I think I will hit up a few thrift stores in the area to alter some clothing. But what should I look for? any suggestions? Please. Thanks girls.



We saw Taylor in concert last spring.  She wore a lot of sundresses and of course cowgirl boots!


----------



## allaboutaprincess

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those are fantastic!  I want to make a couple of princess simply sweets too for our upcoming trip.  I guess I need to get started.


----------



## NiniMorris

So, evidently Google no longer likes ANY Disney site!  Each and every time I click on Disboards, TGM, Passporter, even the Disney Site, I get a warning that this site will harm my computer!!!! (if it read harm my wallet, I would believe it!)  I have researched and researched.  and reloaded my virus software, and the only incident is a comlpaint that was filled once in the last 90 days that a pop up window appeared and was not stopped by the person's pop up blocker!  Sheesh!

Google has told me that until the administrator of these sites tell Google that they are not harmful, it will keep happening.  Or, I can wait 90 days and then it will fall off naturally...

Or I could use a different web browser... I do believe Chrome is quickly becoming my least favorite browser...

Now, back to your regularly scheduled discussion....


btw...Beautiful stuff!


----------



## moparop

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is SUPER cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Hey, do any of your kids have their own digital camera?    My DD is turning 6 soon and she LOVES to take pics.  We were thinking of getting her a camera that isn't too expensive and is dependable since she will probably drop it.  Those kid tough ones don't get too many good reviews.  Any suggestions?




We had a kid tough one. We got it for my son when he was 3. He loved it at that age. He wanted to be able to take photos like mommy and didn't really care how they came out. They are very grainy and pretty blurry (I am pretty sure the blurriness was user error though.) I's probably pick up an inexpensive point and shoot for her. I have a friend with an Olympus I think that is made to be virtually indestructible.

The smilies, they are from my 5 year old. He felt that you all needed some goofiness in your day I guess.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!  

Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.  

DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!

Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


----------



## mtnmomma3

littlepeppers said:


> Peasant Dress Question
> 
> DS is on the Astro's this baseball season.  He has an old T-shirt that I was thinking of turning into a dress for DD.
> 
> I was thinking of making it like a peasant dress.  Would it work just to put the elastic at the neck & the arms or should I cut into the shoulder seam & gather the top of it?



Check out the patterns by LilBlueBoo on ycmt or etsy... she does some super cute dresses with "recycled" dresses and other knits.  I have made some and they are super cute and easy


----------



## Granna4679

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



Good to hear from you and that all went well.  Get some sleep while you can!  Take advantage of getting to do that!!  Ha!


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



That's great! I bet you're glad that's over, and will rest easy when you get the final report.

Here's to happy dreams of sewing soon as you recover!


----------



## InkspressYourself

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I've never even seen a Fancy Nancy doll.  I'd never even heard of Fancy Nancy until I started reading here.  Those are all adorable.  My dd would be thrilled to have them!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


I'm so glad things went well.

Dawn


----------



## MinnieVanMom

BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.


I use the designs preloaded into my machine and also as everyone has said heather.



sahm1000 said:


> I know!  Wendy is coming back before I get there and Teresa is arriving right after I leave.  It's a bummer!   Our ADR's are for CRT, HDDR, Boma, Biergarten and we are going to do Beaches 'n Cream.  I'm hoping to do the Wishes Dessert party if they bring it back in time.


We are staying at Beach Club so we can just jump out of the pool when you have your ADR's at beaches N Cream and say hello.


Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Hey, do any of your kids have their own digital camera? My DD is turning 6 soon and she LOVES to take pics. We were thinking of getting her a camera that isn't too expensive and is dependable since she will probably drop it. Those kid tough ones don't get too many good reviews. Any suggestions?*
> 
> Samuel has the Disney Mickey Mouse camera.  It is kid tough and very easy to use.  He loves it and actually took it to Disney with us.  It has been dropped bunches of times, and it still works great.  We got ours at Wally World, but I am sure you can get them many other places.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Dawn


Dawn,
DS has had a camera since he was 4 and loves to take pictures.  I like to see how he views his world.  He even won best of show at our local fair two years ago with a picture of woman at the grocery store.  He say "take a picture about you".  A very interesting way to think about it.  We just give him our cameras when we get new ones.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


Glad your surgery went well and pray your tests come back clean.


----------



## NiniMorris

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



Woo Hoo!!!!

Glad it went well and will be praying for a good report !!!


Nini


----------



## NaeNae

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



Glad the surgery is over and you're on the mend.  Take it easy so that you can heal properly.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

We are getting to make our ADR's tomorrow morning....would you eat at CRT in the evening now that the princesses are there or would you go to HDDR?  We have never been to HDDR and heard that it is really fun, but I know my girls like eating in the castle.  We don't want to do both since they each take up 2 dining credits.


----------



## desparatelydisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


----------



## birdie757

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Did you have to resize these in anyway for them to fit Nancy?  Dd doesn't have any AG dolls...just cabage patch kids and Carla's patterns don't fit them.  We happen to have a Fancy Nancy though....so this could work for me.  Dd has been begging me to make her some doll clothes that match hers.


----------



## NiniMorris

birdie757 said:


> Did you have to resize these in anyway for them to fit Nancy?  Dd doesn't have any AG dolls...just cabage patch kids and Carla's patterns don't fit them.  We happen to have a Fancy Nancy though....so this could work for me.  Dd has been begging me to make her some doll clothes that match hers.



I was able to get the Carla dresses to fit the Cabbage Patch kids...just had to adjust for the bigger than average head.  I usually just used velcro to attach the straps.  We used the Simply sweet bodice with 'wings' and attached to the front with velcro.  

The dolly comes in 2 sizes, one fits the AG and one will fit the Cabbage Patch...with just a bit of modification...
Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.



If you get a Brother "D" series machine, it will come with a lot of Disney designs.  My advice would be NOT to buy a machine just because you like 2 or 3 of the designs it has preloaded on it though, because you can always find someone selling them down the road.  There are definatley other features that will be more important to you.  But as the others have said before, I love HS's designs.   

I love my Brother Duetta though, it's only need to go to the shop twice in the 3 years I've had it.  One time shouldn't even be counted because it was a matter of user error, and the other could probably be argued the same when it comes right down to it.  I'm terrible about reading owners manuals   I like to learn as I go a.k.a crash as I go!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We are getting to make our ADR's tomorrow morning....would you eat at CRT in the evening now that the princesses are there or would you go to HDDR?  We have never been to HDDR and heard that it is really fun, but I know my girls like eating in the castle.  We don't want to do both since they each take up 2 dining credits.



Hmm, if I had a clue what HDDR was I might have an opinion 

We've only ever done breakfast in the Castle, so I guess I'm not much help anyhow...there is also a nice Princess breakfast in Epcot maybe that's HDDR?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Diz-Mommy said:


> Hmm, if I had a clue what HDDR was I might have an opinion
> 
> We've only ever done breakfast in the Castle, so I guess I'm not much help anyhow...there is also a nice Princess breakfast in Epcot maybe that's HDDR?



Sorry, it stands for Hoop De Doo Review!


----------



## h518may

My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
front



back




I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.




I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.


----------



## NiniMorris

h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.



I really like that dress...but I LOVE that embroidery pattern.  I just got it today...but my machine ate my sample!  

As far as colors go...I am no help on that at all!  I never like the colors I start up with, so I'm a total color looser!


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't have an answer as I don't have wee ones



 Had scrolled down to the next post before I got it.


----------



## aboveH20

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We are getting to make our ADR's tomorrow morning....would you eat at CRT in the evening now that the princesses are there or would you go to HDDR?



I've been to HDDR three times and CRT twice.  With that disclaimer , I think your kids would prefer CRT.  HDDR is fun, and we went when my sons were young, but it's probably geared more to adults than kids.  As I type that, I know others will reply that their kids really enjoyed it, which my sons did, but you can't beat CRT.  

On the other hand, if your family really enjoys singing and dancing, then try HDDR.  There's no menu choice at HDDR so maybe you can check out the menu and see if it's something your family would like.  (I went last year -- the fried chicken was excellent.)


----------



## dogodisney

h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.



Super cute dress! Such pretty fabric.
I love that embroidery on the tshirt. It is soooooo cute! I like the thread colors. They are so "springy" and I think they look nice with the tshirt color.                
I want an embroidery machine!


----------



## busy mommy

I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the answer.  What do you put on the back of an applique to make it soft and not irritate the child?  I never put anything on the back of Maddie's stuff, because she has never complained.  But I am making some outfits for the big give and want to make sure they are comfy.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aimeeg

karamat said:


> WOW - I've been gone for a few days and found I was 40+ pages behind
> 
> My birthday was last week.  My family sure knows what I like:



Now that is my kind of Birthday! What is the name of the front Moda fabric? 



Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.



This is really pretty. I can see my youngest loving this dress. 



glorib said:


> Love the Belle dress posted earlier!  I can't wait to see it on your princess!
> 
> Forgot to post pics yesterday!  I haven't finished Caleb's shirt yet (actually am working on 2 for him - a Dash one and a Stitch one.)  But I did get pics of Ella's Minnie Cutie vida.
> 
> Not sure why Minnie's face looks a little wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of close-ups of the Cutie fabric - kinda blurry. . . I sort of wish I'd picked a different dress pattern to show off the fabric a bit more, but what can you do?



Cute Cute Cute! I love the Vida and I loved the close ups. Your top stitching is really pretty and so is your flower button. 



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all!  Love all the beautiful things posted recently!  The Minnie Vida is soooo cute!
> 
> Quick fly-by question:  Does anyone know of anywhere I can get a JoJo and/or Goliath embroidery design (PES)???  Pretty please???   One of my DDs (Hayleigh) is a HUGE JoJo fan (yeah - and the show was cancelled before she was even born... LOL).  I'd love to make her a JoJo/Goliath outfit for our Hollywood & Vine breakfast day.
> 
> Thanks!



I would check out digitalbydesign. You can convo her for custom designs too. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can also purchase a little metal gadget over near the quilting supplies and use your iron to make bias tape.
> 
> A lot cheaper. $5.99
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3227&PRODID=prd2791



I have this little gadget and I love it. I make bias tape so much I ended up buying the bias tape maker. It is expensive but well worth the money to me. They have pretty good sales on it every now and then. I also bought it on a 10% off your total order weekend.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jas0202 said:


> Anyway...here they are...as modeled by Fancy Nancy.
> 
> Cinderella Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aurora Simply Sweet Dolly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I think your dresses look great! Your ready for the real thing now!! 



scarlet_ibis said:


> Posted earlier but I didn't see any replies.  Is anybody heading to the AQS show in Lancaster (PA) this week?  Looks like I will be heading over with MIL on Friday.  I'm really looking forward to it, as I missed every local quilt show last year, and I bet AQS puts on one heck of a show.
> 
> By the way, I noted on the AQS website that if you purchase a membership ($25), you get a 10% discount card for JoAnn.



Missed your earlier post. I hadn't heard of the AQS. But it's something I'll have to look at. Do they do thes every year?



busy mommy said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the answer.  What do you put on the back of an applique to make it soft and not irritate the child?  I never put anything on the back of Maddie's stuff, because she has never complained.  But I am making some outfits for the big give and want to make sure they are comfy.  Thanks a bunch!



There is an iron on interfacing that is really soft. If Kirsta complains of something being itchy, I put a peice over the back. It usually hangs on long enough to be washed a few times. I either reiron it, or peel it off. By that time, the embroidery should be soft enough.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.  

Dawn


----------



## mom2rtk

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.
> 
> Dawn



I think that's just a rite of passage for many kids. For one of my sons, it was a kernal of corn (that one was an accident while eating!) and for my daughter it was a perla bead.... at 12:30 on New Year's Eve several years ago.....

Definitely NOT fun!


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2rtk said:


> I think that's just a rite of passage for many kids. For one of my sons, it was a kernal of corn (that one was an accident while eating!) and for my daughter it was a perla bead.... at 12:30 on New Year's Eve several years ago.....
> 
> Definitely NOT fun!



My SN DS8 likes to put beads in his ear....each and every one requires a visit to the ER.  The last time it required a round of antibiotics, because before he told me he tried to get it out with a ...fork!  I have thrown away all the seed beads I can find....but he is still finding them!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

NiniMorris said:


> My SN DS8 likes to put beads in his ear....each and every one requires a visit to the ER.  The last time it required a round of antibiotics, because before he told me he tried to get it out with a ...fork!  I have thrown away all the seed beads I can find....but he is still finding them!



Oh no!  How awful!  I am thankful it was only an M&M for us this time.


----------



## princesskayla

I booked an illuminations tour on Sept 11 for my birthday and I was kind of thinking about spliting it with another family to keep cost down. Anyone on here interested???


----------



## InkspressYourself

h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.



I love the colors you chose!  I think it looks great on pink.

I really like the other top too

On a sidenote, I've never heard of so many people using cloth diapers.  I don't know anyone that used them.  Is it more popular than it used to be  My youngest is 4.   I can barely keep laundry done as it is, I can't imagine adding a bunch of diapers to the mix.


----------



## InkspressYourself

This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.

I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.

Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Cibahwewah said:


> Well, it took me all week, but here it is.  My DD4 wanted "a hawaii dress with Lilo and Stitch on it."  She picked out the fabrics.  I know it's busy, but it's the style I wanted and she had such pride in picking it out.  Every time she'd peek into my sewing room to check on my progress, she'd giggle.  Stitch is her favorite.  She sleeps with "Stitchie" every night and takes him to pre-K everyday in her book bag so he can be her nap buddy.  I'll get a picture of her and Stitch and the dress in the morning.  Here it is all laid out on the coffee table so she can find it first thing in the morning.



Sooo cute!  You did a great job with the appliques.



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that wished Corey well with his BPA competition this weekend. Unfortunately, his team didn't win.  But, I'm still very proud of all of them. (especially Corey!) One of the boys on his team was doing really poorly in school just two years ago. He decided to make a change, and look at what he did! He made it to the State competition. To me, that's a win even if they didn't get the trophy (and trip to California....). I feel bad for this boy, because he was REALLY upset. Corey was very disappointed, but he is handling it pretty well, considering how much work they put into this.  He was pretty quiet when he got home today, but then he started talking to me about it, and I think it made him feel better.
> 
> Personally, I just wanted to cry for them, but I fought that reaction! Lydia however burst into tears when I told her! It was a mixture of her being sorry for Corey and sorry for herself. She REALLY wanted him to go to Disney Land so he could tell her all about the Nemo and Pinocchio rides!



 I'm sorry they didn't win, but I;m glad he's taking it well.  It's so hard when you work that hard for something & then don't win.



MermaidTales said:


> Okay, so in between customs I was able to squeeze in some practice time and get a little more aquainted with my embroidery machine! YAY!
> I used my practice time to embroider the name of one of my friend's new little princesses.... the mother doesn't like pink, LOL, so I created this little receiving blanket for her. I was so happy with the embroidery! I probably would have tilted the name more at the corner next time, but this was good enough for now
> I know it's simple to all you big time embroidery machine experts  But baby steps will get me eventually there!!



Such a pretty blanket!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, so I'm cracking up at the "souvenir baby" and "real Disney Magic" stories...
> We went to Toronto for our anniversary once, primarily to see the Royal Canadian Ballet perform The Nutcracker.
> December.  Mary Kate was born the following September.  For several years we had our little princess believing that she had "Made in Canada" stamped on her butt.  I can't begin to count the number of times I caught her doing contortionist movements in front of the mirror trying to find that stamp!







burzynsk said:


> I finally have enough posts to be able to upload my princess pics!  LOL  They took a bit of a beating by my 4 year old.  but that's ok.



So adorable!


----------



## cydswipe

InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.


I need to make something like this for my DD6 and DD9.  They are to "grown up"  for my fav outfits!

NICE JOB! and SPRING IS COMING!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.  

After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon. 

So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
Which was not finished yet!  
Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished! 
 I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today! 
Here is a pic. 





I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


----------



## ellenbenny

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.



Very Pretty!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.




Great job Mom!!!!  Wanna know how I can tell she's thrilled???? Yes, the smile of course...... but take a look at the excitement in those little toes!!!!  

Mary got us through my daughter being sick on a road trip to Disneyland. Just a spoonful of sugar........... 

I hope she's better soon!  If you want to look for boots, I think they were from Funtasma (or something like that????)  cha-cha 202 I think?????


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sahm1000 said:


> I know!  Wendy is coming back before I get there and Teresa is arriving right after I leave.  It's a bummer!   Our ADR's are for CRT, HDDR, Boma, Biergarten and we are going to do Beaches 'n Cream.  I'm hoping to do the Wishes Dessert party if they bring it back in time.




We are just missing you too.  We are going May 27-June 1st.  

Have you been to the WISHES dessert party before?  If you haven't...you might want to check out my review in my TR

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35169189&postcount=311

I would NOT waste my money with it . So not worth it 



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Here is a pic.



Great job!  i hope the little lady feels better soon


----------



## ellenbenny

Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!






Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.




It turned out great! Isn't it amazing how much the hoop brings it to life!


----------



## RMAMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in because they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



Glad to hear it went well. I hope you feel better soon.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We are getting to make our ADR's tomorrow morning....would you eat at CRT in the evening now that the princesses are there or would you go to HDDR?  We have never been to HDDR and heard that it is really fun, but I know my girls like eating in the castle.  We don't want to do both since they each take up 2 dining credits.


My 2 ¢ is that I wouldn't want to pay that much for dinner at CRT. It's still rushed and cafeteria(ish) food and if I'm spending $45 (or more) on an entrée I want a glass of wine to enjoy with it. I would opt for HDDR because the show justifies the price to me. I do really enjoy breakfast at CRT. I think the kids enjoy either.



h518may said:


> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.


I think it looks great! I like the colors and don't see any mistakes.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.
> 
> Dawn



This reminds me of when we were kids and for whatever reason my cousins decided to have a contest to see how many red hots they could get into each nostril. My Aunt couldn't get them all out and all they could do was wait for them to melt!  It's funny now but back then we weren't laughing!



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


Gorgeous!!!! I hope your DD feels better soon.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.



Super job and I love purple and black.  The skirt is amazing, did you bias tape on the seams between the tiers?  Spring sure is taking it's time getting here too, I have a back yard full of snow and I plowed it all out of the front.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.


the dress look so full now and it is even better if that is possible.  Love the shirt and the fabric is perfect.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

RMAMom said:


> This reminds me of when we were kids and for whatever reason my cousins decided to have a contest to see how many red hots they could get into each nostril. My Aunt couldn't get them all out and all they could do was wait for them to melt!  It's funny now but back then we weren't laughing!



I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"


----------



## twob4him

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.



Awwww I hope you poor little punkin feels better soon! Love the gorgeous dress!!! What an undertaking....pat yourself on the back!!!


----------



## eyor44

Lorilais_mommie said:


>


She adorable, love the dress. 



ellenbenny said:


> I can't wait to see the finished product. I think it looks wonderful now.


I like this top. 

*H518May*
I really like the Mickey egg embrodriy.


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"



My darling daughter came to me with a pearl up her nose.


----------



## littlepeppers

HELP!!

I want to finish this Vida tonight.

I want to put a tulle tutu on the frog.  Should I finish the ends of the tulle? or will tulle not fray?


----------



## jas0202

birdie757 said:


> Did you have to resize these in anyway for them to fit Nancy?  Dd doesn't have any AG dolls...just cabage patch kids and Carla's patterns don't fit them.  We happen to have a Fancy Nancy though....so this could work for me.  Dd has been begging me to make her some doll clothes that match hers.



I used the pattern for an 18 inch doll.  DD doesn't have an AG girl yet (but will be getting a cheap knock off target version for her birthday.   )  I figured that I would make them the bigger size and then they can just be a little big on some of the other dolls.  The straps are a little big on the Fancy Nancy Doll, but its doable.  My youngest DD put it on her "Little Mommy" doll, and it is also a little big on them, but it stays on well enough to work!  

Working on Belle and Tiana this afternoon, and will finish them up tomorrow morning.  I think that Tiana is going to be my fave!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

jas0202 said:


> I used the pattern for an 18 inch doll.  DD doesn't have an AG girl yet (but will be getting a cheap knock off target version for her birthday.   )  I figured that I would make them the bigger size and then they can just be a little big on some of the other dolls.  The straps are a little big on the Fancy Nancy Doll, but its doable.  My youngest DD put it on her "Little Mommy" doll, and it is also a little big on them, but it stays on well enough to work!
> 
> Working on Belle and Tiana this afternoon, and will finish them up tomorrow morning.  I think that Tiana is going to be my fave!



My girls got Precious Day dolls for Christmas - they keep telling everyone they are AG dolls. I picke those over the Target ones. they were more than target but less than AG. They love them. I have only made nightgowns for them so far but I think I may try to make them princess dresses this summer. I can't wait to see your Tiana one!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.
> 
> Dawn



LOL...We've had swallowed coins here, but nothing shoved anyplace.  With the coin all we had to do was wait for her to make change. 



littlepeppers said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I want to finish this Vida tonight.
> 
> I want to put a tulle tutu on the frog.  Should I finish the ends of the tulle? or will tulle not fray?





Cute frog!  Tulle doesn't fray, so you don't need to do a thing.  It does snag on things in the wash easy, so just be sure to turn the outfit inside out when you wash it.


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!



Really pretty!


----------



## InkspressYourself

cydswipe said:


> I need to make something like this for my DD6 and DD9.  They are to "grown up"  for my fav outfits!
> 
> NICE JOB! and SPRING IS COMING!!!


Thank you



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


I'm so sorry your dd is sick, but the dress is gorgeous!



ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.


You couldn't bore me with Belle.  That dress is amazing.  And I love the Kyoko top.  It is so cute it makes me want to get that pattern.  My kids are always untying things, if they untied it, would it fall off?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Super job and I love purple and black.  The skirt is amazing, did you bias tape on the seams between the tiers?  Spring sure is taking it's time getting here too, I have a back yard full of snow and I plowed it all out of the front.


The skirt has bias tape on the bottom, but ribbon on the other seams.  I used My*sweetsunshine's blog for the tutorial.

Thankfully we don't have any snow left, but I heard we could have rain turning to snow tonight  I know it wont accumulate but I'm tired of it.


----------



## waltfans5

Absolutley adorable and I cannot get over those toes!


----------



## tricia

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.



Gorgeous dress.  I hope she feels better soon.



ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.



That pattern was obviously designed to have something under it.  Takes it to a whole new level with the hoope skirt, just beautiful.



littlepeppers said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I want to finish this Vida tonight.
> 
> I want to put a tulle tutu on the frog.  Should I finish the ends of the tulle? or will tulle not fray?



I know nothing about tulle, but what a cute idea.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

This may be an odd question for here - but I am looking for something like a second seat or buggy board that is comfortable for parents without kicking it while puhsing the stroller. DO they make such a product. I have a used buggy board but the straps do not fit my BJ stroller so I can't use that. I tried rigging it and it sorta worked but I would still kick it. DO they make something that is not directly between you & the stroller?


----------



## BBGirl

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!



Glad you are doing OK.  Thanks for the update even under the influence.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


I love it- you win some serious good mom points, too LOL!


h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.


So cute!  Especially love the peter pan top!


InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.


I think it looks great!


ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hoop really makes it!
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.


I love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-



other side (no idea why it suddenly turned sideways- I took them the same way)



Then I had to do matching outfits for all 4 kids- I tried to use dress patterns the girls could wear as long as possible.  These are the whimsy couture bow twirl dress:




Then I made some more baby things:
The ragazza bella bath apron, a changing mat (I'll have to look up the pattern designer, but it's from YCMT- one side is fleece and the other marine vinyl), and two flannel burpies using the free YCMT pattern:



close up of the burpies:




finally, another set of dresses for the girls- this time Carla's Cathy dress:




ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> THIS is what I usually do with t-shirts. I have Carla's raglan pattern and it is really easy. I think you could try it the way you are suggesting too. Maybe try with another t-shirt first.



I love those adorable little girly dresses you made with the t-shirts! I keep thinking I'll try that, but I haven't yet! 



NiniMorris said:


> So, evidently Google no longer likes ANY Disney site!  Each and every time I click on Disboards, TGM, Passporter, even the Disney Site, I get a warning that this site will harm my computer!!!! (if it read harm my wallet, I would believe it!)  I have researched and researched.  and reloaded my virus software, and the only incident is a comlpaint that was filled once in the last 90 days that a pop up window appeared and was not stopped by the person's pop up blocker!  Sheesh!
> 
> Google has told me that until the administrator of these sites tell Google that they are not harmful, it will keep happening.  Or, I can wait 90 days and then it will fall off naturally...
> 
> Or I could use a different web browser... I do believe Chrome is quickly becoming my least favorite browser...
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled discussion....
> 
> 
> btw...Beautiful stuff!



I tried to like Chrome, but I just didn't! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


Kim, it's so nice to hear from you! I'm glad things went so well. Get some rest! 



h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back


I love the Emma! It turned out so pretty! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.
> 
> Dawn



Oh no! 


NiniMorris said:


> My SN DS8 likes to put beads in his ear....each and every one requires a visit to the ER.  The last time it required a round of antibiotics, because before he told me he tried to get it out with a ...fork!  I have thrown away all the seed beads I can find....but he is still finding them!


A fork!!!!!!!!!!!!??!! 




InkspressYourself said:


> On a sidenote, I've never heard of so many people using cloth diapers.  I don't know anyone that used them.  Is it more popular than it used to be  My youngest is 4.   I can barely keep laundry done as it is, I can't imagine adding a bunch of diapers to the mix.



I used cloth exclusively with my oldest. It really wasn't hard at all.  



InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.



I love the skirt!! It is beautiful! And, your pictre is the perfect size!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm sorry they didn't win, but I;m glad he's taking it well.  It's so hard when you work that hard for something & then don't win.



Thank you. He really wishes they would have shared the score sheets (he had a fancy name for them that I can't think of!) so they would know just what they did wrong, but the only thing they got is one comment from one judge. And, that didn't say much. I guess they will never know what happened.  


Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


I'm sorry she is sick! I hope she gets better real soon.

This dress is amazing!!! It's just gorgeous! And, your daughter looks so pretty. That smile is just so sweet! and those little toes!!! 



ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.



WOWZA!!!!! Holy COW!!! That is just gorgeous!!! 
The Kyoko top turned out so pretty too! 



RMAMom said:


> Glad to hear it went well. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> My 2 ¢ is that I wouldn't want to pay that much for dinner at CRT. It's still rushed and cafeteria(ish) food and if I'm spending $45 (or more) on an entrée I want a glass of wine to enjoy with it. I would opt for HDDR because the show justifies the price to me. I do really enjoy breakfast at CRT. I think the kids enjoy either.
> 
> 
> I think it looks great! I like the colors and don't see any mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of when we were kids and for whatever reason my cousins decided to have a contest to see how many red hots they could get into each nostril. My Aunt couldn't get them all out and all they could do was wait for them to melt!  It's funny now but back then we weren't laughing!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!! I hope your DD feels better soon.



Oh my goodness!!! RED HOTS????


----------



## busy mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> There is an iron on interfacing that is really soft. If Kirsta complains of something being itchy, I put a peice over the back. It usually hangs on long enough to be washed a few times. I either reiron it, or peel it off. By that time, the embroidery should be soft enough.



Thank you very much.  I will try this out.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ireland_nicole said:


> .



Love all of the things you made.  Where did you get that cowboy fabric?  My DD3 would love that.  In fact, she says she wants to be a cowboy when she grows up. 

I had my call in date for my ADR's this morning.  I was able to make all of them online within like 20 minutes and it was so easy.  I got everything I wanted within 5-10 minutes of the times I typed in.  I never even had to call the dining line.  I kept worrying something was wrong because it just seemed too easy!   Now hopefully we can just save up the money for our trip so we can go.


----------



## jham

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.



Poor baby!  She looks beautiful even with pneumonia!  The dress is gorgeous!



ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a disney princess Kyoko top I finished tonight using some fat quarters I had been saving for a while.  It's my first try at this pattern, and I wanted to make due with materials I had on hand.   Not sure I made the best fabric choice for this style top.




Love them both but that Belle gown is beautiful!!!  Now I really want a hoop skirt!  *ahem* for DD I mean 



littlepeppers said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I want to finish this Vida tonight.
> 
> I want to put a tulle tutu on the frog.  Should I finish the ends of the tulle? or will tulle not fray?



Cute!  I can't wait to see the frog's tutu!



ireland_nicole said:


> Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
> First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-
> 
> 
> 
> other side (no idea why it suddenly turned sideways- I took them the same way)
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to do matching outfits for all 4 kids- I tried to use dress patterns the girls could wear as long as possible.  These are the whimsy couture bow twirl dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made some more baby things:
> The ragazza bella bath apron, a changing mat (I'll have to look up the pattern designer, but it's from YCMT- one side is fleece and the other marine vinyl), and two flannel burpies using the free YCMT pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the burpies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, another set of dresses for the girls- this time Carla's Cathy dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.



Wow, you've been busy!!!  So cute!  Tomorrow is Western Day at DD4's preschool so today I need to finish up her cowgirl outfit.  She has been wanting to be a "pink cowgirl" for quite a while now!


----------



## ellenbenny

InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> You couldn't bore me with Belle.  That dress is amazing.  And I love the Kyoko top.  It is so cute it makes me want to get that pattern.  My kids are always untying things, if they untied it, would it fall off?



The top wouldn't fall off, you could wear the top without the obi, but the obi would fall off if you untied it.


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
> First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-
> 
> 
> 
> other side (no idea why it suddenly turned sideways- I took them the same way)
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to do matching outfits for all 4 kids- I tried to use dress patterns the girls could wear as long as possible.  These are the whimsy couture bow twirl dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made some more baby things:
> The ragazza bella bath apron, a changing mat (I'll have to look up the pattern designer, but it's from YCMT- one side is fleece and the other marine vinyl), and two flannel burpies using the free YCMT pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the burpies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, another set of dresses for the girls- this time Carla's Cathy dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.



You have been very busy.  It all looks great!  I love the romper.


----------



## kymmyk13

PLease helpme. I have been a lurker for a long time and love everyone's designs. I have a sewing machine and want to start making my DD5 some clothing. I am inexperienced and need guidence.  I have only made a pillow for our dog. What is the best thing to make for my first time? and should I get patterns and if so, which ones are the easiest?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi,
Just a quick hi!
I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.

I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!

I am doing some Spring cleaning...

Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.

Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"



MAN!!  I hate it when I throw something away and it jumps up into my nose!!   That's a good one!!

My son put one of those small Sandylion stickers up his nose once (a Disney sticker mind you) both nostrils were bleeding from his attempts to dig it out and so I couldn't tell where to start my search.  I asked him "which one is it in?" and he says "a Daisy one" as in Daisy Duck   Anyhow, a high powered flashlight and a set of tweezers later, I found the right nostril and Daisy was rescued.  

The scary part is when you go digging, you're afraid the kid is either gonna get scared and snarf it up into his lungs, or you're going to push it up farther.  I must agree the up the nose stuff seems to be a right of passage...for kids and parents!


----------



## NiniMorris

kymmyk13 said:


> PLease helpme. I have been a lurker for a long time and love everyone's designs. I have a sewing machine and want to start making my DD5 some clothing. I am inexperienced and need guidence.  I have only made a pillow for our dog. What is the best thing to make for my first time? and should I get patterns and if so, which ones are the easiest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Without a doubt I vote for anything by Carla C from You Can Make This .com (without the spaces of course!)  My 8 year old daughter made her first dress for my grand daughter's birthday last year.  It was an Aline.  I had to help with the buttons and buttonholes (only because that required my new machine and I don't trust her on that yet! LOL), but she did the rest herself.  My DIL has also started with that pattern and is now branching out to other patterns.

The most important thing is to have nice easy directions.  (another point for Carla C) 

Some people swear by starting with pillowcase dresses, but I find, while they are easy, the finished result is not as nice as the dresses you get when you use a good pattern.  

Then I would branch out to almost anything Carla C makes!  Easy fits for some nice pants or shorts, paired with the Simply Sweet as a top for the summer.....I could go on and on (as I usually do!) but just look for Carla C on YCMT and you won't be disappointed.  And before you say anything about the pattern price...remember, you get ALL the sizes and a million variations.  Years from now you will STILL be using these patterns...I PROMISE!!!


Nini


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick hi!
> I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.
> 
> I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!
> 
> I am doing some Spring cleaning...
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..



I'm glad you got to see your dad. I hope it was a great visit for you all. Maybe you can sell the cloth diapers on Craigslist? Disney shopping.com now carries some park merchandise, but if you know exactly what you are looking for you can call disney world merchandise by mail & they will find your items and ship them to you. Their shipping is pretty steep though.


----------



## 2cutekidz

InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be photobucket illiterate.  My pictures are always too big or too small.  Sorry.



That turned out really cute!!  You're whipping out those skirts!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been lurking, seeing all the wonderful stuff everyone has been making.  Having my fourth has made life a little more interesting!!  I am about to make our dining reservations for our Sept trip so I am starting to think about what I will be sewing for the girls!  I am very excited.  Right now I am working on some dresses for a friend who is going in May.  She has been allowing me to borrow her disney embroidery machine (the wally one from a few years back) so I am doing it as a thanks.  She is providing the fabric.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has used disney fabrics or colors for Carla's new dress pattern.  I am trying to figure out what would work best.  Any suggestions?  

Hopefully I will be on here more regularly.  I have missed my sewing fix!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

kymmyk13 said:


> PLease helpme. I have been a lurker for a long time and love everyone's designs. I have a sewing machine and want to start making my DD5 some clothing. I am inexperienced and need guidence.  I have only made a pillow for our dog. What is the best thing to make for my first time? and should I get patterns and if so, which ones are the easiest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



I would start with the Easy Fit pants from www.youcanmakethis.com I have to admit I wasn't sure I really wanted to pay $10 for a simple pant pattern when you can find patterns on sale for about $1 at JoAnns.  BUT...this is WAY more than a simple pant pattern.  It teaches you sewing skills you can apply to other projects.  And I think more importantly you get great results so that increases your confidence so that you want to try other things.  If you start with say PJ bottoms then you can go into it thinking it is "just PJ's".  Taking away some of the pressure for it to be perfect helped me.  Then when I was finished my DD who was 8 at the time says to me "Mommy, how to you get them to look so real?"  I guess I did OK.


----------



## ncmomof2

lovesdumbo said:


> I would start with the Easy Fit pants from www.youcanmakethis.com I have to admit I wasn't sure I really wanted to pay $10 for a simple pant pattern when you can find patterns on sale for about $1 at JoAnns.  BUT...this is WAY more than a simple pant pattern.  It teaches you sewing skills you can apply to other projects.  And I think more importantly you get great results so that increases your confidence so that you want to try other things.  If you start with say PJ bottoms then you can go into it thinking it is "just PJ's".  Taking away some of the pressure for it to be perfect helped me.  Then when I was finished my DD who was 8 at the time says to me "Mommy, how to you get them to look so real?"  I guess I did OK.



You might want to think about Carla's bundle with the peasant top/dress and the stripwork dress/top, along with the pants.  All of them are awesome!  The peasant can have long or short sleeves too.  And you save some with the bundle.  Also, start with cheap fabric that you don't care if you mess up.  That way you can gain your confidence without frustration yourself!

Happy sewing!


----------



## jas0202

Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...

Belle:




Tiana:


----------



## jholbron

This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:

I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.

He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?

I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)

after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?

I had no logical explanation to this.  

JoEllen


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the design again on another t-shirt, what do you think of the colors?  Should I change the color of the t-shirt if I leave the colors in the eggs the same.



Those are adorable!  

Where oh? Where did you find that adorable Peter Pan Fabric?  I love it! Peter Pan is one of our favorite Disney Movies.


----------



## ellenbenny

jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



I love all of these.  Didn't you say you are new to sewing?

Did you come up with that Tiana dress on your own?  I have seen and tried the tutorials for the other 3 princesses, but I would love a tutorial on the tiana dress you made?


----------



## ellenbenny

jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



Yep, you have definitely caught the bug.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
> First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.


You have been very busy!!!! Everything looks great! That is really neat fabric. Your little bubble romper is so cute! 


kymmyk13 said:


> PLease helpme. I have been a lurker for a long time and love everyone's designs. I have a sewing machine and want to start making my DD5 some clothing. I am inexperienced and need guidence.  I have only made a pillow for our dog. What is the best thing to make for my first time? and should I get patterns and if so, which ones are the easiest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Hello!  As everyone else has said, you can't go wrong with a CarlaC pattern! I would start out with either the Easy Fit Pants or the Portrait Peasant top (make sure it's Carla's), then try the Simply Sweet (the poster who is posting the adorable doll clothes is making those with a modified Simply Sweet, Carla has directions in her blog: http://www.scientificseamstress.com ).Then, I would do the Precious Dress which is my favorite! It's not hard, but it's a little more involved than the others, so I would try a few other outfits first. If you have any questions, just come back and ask us.  Carla frequents the boards too, so you might even get an answer right from her. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick hi!
> I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.
> 
> I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!
> 
> I am doing some Spring cleaning...
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..



I hope you had a nice visit with your Dad. 
I have no idea about the cloth diapers, but I'm sure someone on here will know!


Diz-Mommy said:


> MAN!!  I hate it when I throw something away and it jumps up into my nose!!  That's a good one!!
> 
> My son put one of those small Sandylion stickers up his nose once (a Disney sticker mind you) both nostrils were bleeding from his attempts to dig it out and so I couldn't tell where to start my search.  I asked him "which one is it in?" and he says "a Daisy one" as in Daisy Duck   Anyhow, a high powered flashlight and a set of tweezers later, I found the right nostril and Daisy was rescued.
> 
> The scary part is when you go digging, you're afraid the kid is either gonna get scared and snarf it up into his lungs, or you're going to push it up farther.  I must agree the up the nose stuff seems to be a right of passage...for kids and parents!



I love it! "Daisy!" I'm glad you got it out!

You know what's funny, right after I read about all these things getting stuck up kids noses this morning, my Mom called me. My cousin's little boy had to have his adnoids taken out and his tonsils, I think? Anyway, they discovered that part of his breathing problems were caused by a Lego that they figured had been stuck in his nose for a month or two! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Then when I was finished my DD who was 8 at the time says to me "Mommy, how to you get them to look so real?" guess I did OK.


I love that!!!



jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



Oh wow!!! GORGEOUS!!! Really REALLY gorgeous!!!

I need to start making some doll clothes for my girls dolls! 



jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



  Oh yes, you are going to fit right in!!!!


----------



## dogodisney

jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



 Now he HAS to get you a sewing machine. It would make a nice Mother's Day gift. 

Off topic.... but whenever I see your name i have to take a second look. My DDs name is Joelle, so I always think I'm seeing her name.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable!
> 
> Where oh? Where did you find that adorable Peter Pan Fabric?  I love it! Peter Pan is one of our favorite Disney Movies.



I'm not h518may, but I can answer this for you as I was very tempted ot buy it myself. Fabric.com is selling it and some other really pretty Disney fabric. They offer free shipping if you spend $35 or more and they are in Marietta!


----------



## coteau_chick

jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:


I LOVE the Tiana dress.  How did you do it?  Any tips.  Did Carla post how to do this on her blog or did you just do it on your own?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Part of the joy of having girls with birthdays 2 days apart is that you have one crazy birthday weekend and then you are done for the year. 

Can you guess what the theme was this year?




Darla made Sierra's Alice Kingsley dress. Sierra had a party at the movie theater she and her friends watched Alice in Wonderland. 





I made hair bows for each goody bag. Hubby made the charms from the Disney family website. Each girl also got a charm bracelet.





Olivia had an Alice tea party with her friends.





Olivia's outfit was from Etsy. It had Alice on the bodice and the skirt has the white rabbit, tweedle Dee and Dum, the queen of hearts and the mad hatter. It was $40. When we saw how many appliques the seller did for what she charged Darla just looked at me and said order it. 

All done with birthday parties for the year.


----------



## moparop

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick hi!
> I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.
> 
> I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!
> 
> I am doing some Spring cleaning...
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..



Glad to hear you got a visit with your dad in. As for selling cloth diapers, I've seen them on Craigslist before but unless they are the bigger name brands, it's hard to get people to jump on them. I've sold all of mine on diaperswappers.com boards. I was able to sell them within a day of posting! Good luck!


----------



## jas0202

ellenbenny said:


> I love all of these.  Didn't you say you are new to sewing?
> 
> Did you come up with that Tiana dress on your own?  I have seen and tried the tutorials for the other 3 princesses, but I would love a tutorial on the tiana dress you made?



I am not 100% new to sewing, but mostly I have just done baby blankets and burpies and such...I did just inherit a serger, so that has been the new toy that I have been practicing with.  

For the Tiana dress, I used the simply sweet pattern with the scrunched elastic straps.  I used the yellow fabric for the front bodice and the skirt, and then the matching green for the back bodice.  To make the leafy things on the bodice, I laid the green fabric on top of the bodice. I cut the bottom and the arm hole to match the bodice so it could be sewn in together with the bodice pieces.  I free-handed the arch of the leaves across the middle so that there would be a little yellow showing through, but that they would partially overlap.  I sewed the arch and the top point of the leafy bodice pieces then turned right side out.  Then placed them inside the bodice pieces and assembled the bodice as she describes...armholes first, then scrunched straps (while moving the leaf points out of the way), turn right side out, side seams.

For the skirt, I cut the yellow as she describes in the pattern directions.  For the leaves, I cut squares of fabric that were one inch shorter than the LENGTH of the skirt.  So, my skirt pieces were 9x15, so I made 8x8 squares.  I made 12 of them, for a total of six leaves.  I made a pattern to round the bottom edges to form the leaf points on each.  Sewed the leaves together, turned them right side out, pressed.  They were too thick to use basting stitches, so I had to gather it manually to attach to the bodice.  Then zig zagged it to set the gathers.  Gathered the yellow skirt, attached to the bodice and sewed through all layers.

For the flower, I used THIS tutorial...

Clear as mud, right?


----------



## aboveH20

*lorilais_mommie*

I don't know if it's due to global warming, the HINI virus, or "operator error"  but I don't seem to have the know-how to copy photos.  Regarding Mary Poppins - the dress _and_ the model . . .

wow!


----------



## jas0202

teresajoy said:


> Oh wow!!! GORGEOUS!!! Really REALLY gorgeous!!!
> 
> I need to start making some doll clothes for my girls dolls!



Thank you!



coteau_chick said:


> I LOVE the Tiana dress.  How did you do it?  Any tips.  Did Carla post how to do this on her blog or did you just do it on your own?



No, I just improv-ed the pattern.See post above for a little blurb that might not make sense about how I did it.    I did intentionally make the other three princessified dresses from the blog first though, so I had a good feel for the pattern and the modifications that she had done.  That helped a lot.

EDIT:
I should also add that I used post 3365 on THIS page as an inspiration!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking, seeing all the wonderful stuff everyone has been making.  Having my fourth has made life a little more interesting!!  I am about to make our dining reservations for our Sept trip so I am starting to think about what I will be sewing for the girls!  I am very excited.  Right now I am working on some dresses for a friend who is going in May.  She has been allowing me to borrow her disney embroidery machine (the wally one from a few years back) so I am doing it as a thanks.  She is providing the fabric.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has used disney fabrics or colors for Carla's new dress pattern.  I am trying to figure out what would work best.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Hopefully I will be on here more regularly.  I have missed my sewing fix!!



I've been wondering how you are doing!  Nice to see you back here!  How's your school year going?



jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



These are great!  I was also going to ask if Carla had a modification for Tiana on her blog, but see you already answered that question. 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Olivia's outfit was from Etsy. It had Alice on the bodice and the skirt has the white rabbit, tweedle Dee and Dum, the queen of hearts and the mad hatter. It was $40. When we saw how many appliques the seller did for what she charged Darla just looked at me and said order it.
> 
> All done with birthday parties for the year.



I can't believe you got that outfit for only $40.  Great deal!  I really love the colors they chose to use for the outfit!


----------



## ellenbenny

jas0202 said:


> I am not 100% new to sewing, but mostly I have just done baby blankets and burpies and such...I did just inherit a serger, so that has been the new toy that I have been practicing with.
> 
> For the Tiana dress, I used the simply sweet pattern with the scrunched elastic straps.  I used the yellow fabric for the front bodice and the skirt, and then the matching green for the back bodice.  To make the leafy things on the bodice, I laid the green fabric on top of the bodice. I cut the bottom and the arm hole to match the bodice so it could be sewn in together with the bodice pieces.  I free-handed the arch of the leaves across the middle so that there would be a little yellow showing through, but that they would partially overlap.  I sewed the arch and the top point of the leafy bodice pieces then turned right side out.  Then placed them inside the bodice pieces and assembled the bodice as she describes...armholes first, then scrunched straps (while moving the leaf points out of the way), turn right side out, side seams.
> 
> For the skirt, I cut the yellow as she describes in the pattern directions.  For the leaves, I cut squares of fabric that were one inch shorter than the LENGTH of the skirt.  So, my skirt pieces were 9x15, so I made 8x8 squares.  I made 12 of them, for a total of six leaves.  I made a pattern to round the bottom edges to form the leaf points on each.  Sewed the leaves together, turned them right side out, pressed.  They were too thick to use basting stitches, so I had to gather it manually to attach to the bodice.  Then zig zagged it to set the gathers.  Gathered the yellow skirt, attached to the bodice and sewed through all layers.
> 
> For the flower, I used THIS tutorial...
> 
> Clear as mud, right?



Actually after looking at the picture and re-reading this a couple of times I think I get it pretty well, although I won't know for sure until I try it.  Thanks!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

More pictures of the "Alica Kingsley" dress...I told poohnpigletCA that she need to put a disclaimer on her picture, stating that the top was not wonky - Sierra was standing funny.
Anyway...here are two more:


----------



## coteau_chick

jas0202 said:


> I am not 100% new to sewing, but mostly I have just done baby blankets and burpies and such...I did just inherit a serger, so that has been the new toy that I have been practicing with.
> 
> For the Tiana dress, I used the simply sweet pattern with the scrunched elastic straps.  I used the yellow fabric for the front bodice and the skirt, and then the matching green for the back bodice.  To make the leafy things on the bodice, I laid the green fabric on top of the bodice. I cut the bottom and the arm hole to match the bodice so it could be sewn in together with the bodice pieces.  I free-handed the arch of the leaves across the middle so that there would be a little yellow showing through, but that they would partially overlap.  I sewed the arch and the top point of the leafy bodice pieces then turned right side out.  Then placed them inside the bodice pieces and assembled the bodice as she describes...armholes first, then scrunched straps (while moving the leaf points out of the way), turn right side out, side seams.
> 
> For the skirt, I cut the yellow as she describes in the pattern directions.  For the leaves, I cut squares of fabric that were one inch shorter than the LENGTH of the skirt.  So, my skirt pieces were 9x15, so I made 8x8 squares.  I made 12 of them, for a total of six leaves.  I made a pattern to round the bottom edges to form the leaf points on each.  Sewed the leaves together, turned them right side out, pressed.  They were too thick to use basting stitches, so I had to gather it manually to attach to the bodice.  Then zig zagged it to set the gathers.  Gathered the yellow skirt, attached to the bodice and sewed through all layers.
> 
> For the flower, I used THIS tutorial...
> 
> Clear as mud, right?


Thank you.  I hope someone puts this in the bookmarks.  Maybe Carla can add it to her blogPretty Please with a cherry on top..........


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..



Try diaperswappers.com.  There are lots of people on that forum willing to buy used diapers.  BTW, what do you have to sell?

Lauren wants to add some smilies:
flower3:


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I've been wondering how you are doing!  Nice to see you back here!  How's your school year going?




Thanks for wondering.  The school year is going well but it has been more difficult that expected with a baby around!  We are taking spring break right now so it has been stress-free.  I will post somethings I have been working on the past few months.  I hope to be on here daily now.  I love seeing what everyone is making!  Everyone just keeps stepping it up a notch and I love to see what the new people are doing!!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> You should just stay longer!!




Sure do wish I could!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We are just missing you too.  We are going May 27-June 1st.
> 
> Have you been to the WISHES dessert party before?  If you haven't...you might want to check out my review in my TR
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35169189&postcount=311
> 
> I would NOT waste my money with it . So not worth it



Missing you too????  Next year I'm going to have to coordinate our trip with everyone else's so we can have a Meet!

So you weren't wild about the dessert party?  I read your trip report - was it the people standing and watching, or the actual dessert offerings that didn't make it worth it to you?  I totally know there is no way we will be able to eat $20+ worth of desserts, I was just thinking it was something special to do.  Since my DH's family has never been and probably never will again I was just wanting to make it memorable for them.  Anyone else have any ideas of something "special" we can do?  They seem underwhelmed right now about Disney which is bugging me.  



teresajoy said:


> You know what's funny, right after I read about all these things getting stuck up kids noses this morning, my Mom called me. My cousin's little boy had to have his adnoids taken out and his tonsils, I think? Anyway, they discovered that part of his breathing problems were caused by a Lego that they figured had been stuck in his nose for a month or two!



A month of two?  Yikes!


----------



## princesskayla

jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



You just made my day!!!


----------



## princesskayla

A bunch of great additions!!! 

Let see - Love the Mary Poppins and Belle dress. The cowboy romper is so cute!!! (Did you modify it to look less bubbley?) The twirl skirt is fab. I really like the ribbons added to the tiers. The peter pan outfit is so cute. I preordered that fabric from somewhere. I guess I should check my email!!! It is probably ready to buy.


----------



## aimeeg

jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



Belle is very pretty but . . . 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Tiana dress. You did a fantastic job. I think I am going to add the Tiana dolly dress to my to do list.


----------



## RMAMom

kymmyk13 said:


> PLease helpme. I have been a lurker for a long time and love everyone's designs. I have a sewing machine and want to start making my DD5 some clothing. I am inexperienced and need guidence.  I have only made a pillow for our dog. What is the best thing to make for my first time? and should I get patterns and if so, which ones are the easiest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Just want to add my vote to the Carla patterns. I agree with Nini, start with an A-line dress and thn try the simply sweet and easy fits. I think you'll love them. Don't forget to sign up for the You can make this newsletter, they will send you a free pattern for a purse that a few of us have made and enjoyed.



jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



 Now thats funny, I don't care who you are! 

I got an email from the sewing shop that my machine is finally fixed. I'm on my way to pick it up so maybe I can get some embroidery projects done this weekend!


----------



## ncmomof2

I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!






  This is Lily's Christmas outfit.






  Britta's Christmas outfit.  It is a patchwork twirly skirt.






  I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.


Here are some of the purses I made:


----------



## h518may

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable!
> 
> Where oh? Where did you find that adorable Peter Pan Fabric?  I love it! Peter Pan is one of our favorite Disney Movies.



I know someone else answered, but yes I ordered mine from fabric.com I also have this
http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=f9bfdda5-4ad6-45c0-9197-d2025502dc81

I also have this material cut out to make a vida. 

Thank you everyone on the nice comments on the shirts.  I now have some more t-shirts to make for Easter.


----------



## DisneyKings

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.



diaperswappers.com has a for sale or trade forum board--I've had good success selling mine there!


----------



## kteesmumma

Wow just love everyones stuff...I have been a designer of Childrens Boutique Clothing for 3 years now. The end of last year I basically stopped creating...I still on occassion design and I will do orders for my past customers if they ask. 

I thought I would share a few of my favorite past designs


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

snubie said:


> Try diaperswappers.com.  There are lots of people on that forum willing to buy used diapers.  BTW, what do you have to sell?
> 
> Lauren wants to add some smilies:
> flower3:



Hey Snubie,
I will do that, I have to take photos of everything first.
I have just about everything....let me try and think...
Jamtots, Bumkins, babykangas, fuzzibunz, i think I have a couple blueberries
wool covers, bumkin cover, happy hempy
fitteds, etc
Im getting rid of everything I own.
i decided not to cloth diaper Hannah
I can barely get our laundry done- cloth diapers would be really low on the totem pole.
I really, really loved using them the first time with Megan, I used them with her right up to when we switched to pull ups.

I will check out diaperswappers after I photograph everything


----------



## SallyfromDE

Lorilais_mommie said:


> She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time.



Luishen, age 5, has watched The Princess and The Frog at least 4 times a day since I bought the video on Saturday.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"



My sister works at he Childrens hospital. She had a boy come in with a pencil stuck up his nose. He was running and fell. Another time, a young girl was glueing fake nails on, rubbed her eye and glue her eyes shut. Both of them had to have surgery. And this wasn't an accident. Sort of, there was a 12 year old in having a baby. 



jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



You've got the best Fancy Nancy in town. I love both. I'm going to have to make our Sweet Betty a Tiana. 



jholbron said:


> )
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



 You saved him money by getting it on sale, before hand. 



jas0202 said:


> Clear as mud, right?



Weren't you sort of worried about making clothes for the kids? So you practiced on the Doll? Great job with the free form work!! Now you know your a boutiquer. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britta's Christmas outfit.  It is a patchwork twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the purses I made:



I love everything. I've been wanting to make myself a bag for the last 2 years. But there always seems to be something more important to do first.


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> Part of the joy of having girls with birthdays 2 days apart is that you have one crazy birthday weekend and then you are done for the year.
> 
> Can you guess what the theme was this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla made Sierra's Alice Kingsley dress. Sierra had a party at the movie theater she and her friends watched Alice in Wonderland.


They look adorable!!! Darla, you did a great job, as usual!!! And, WHAT A DEAL on that outfit!!!! 

Tell me more about these charms...


jas0202 said:


> I am not 100% new to sewing, but mostly I have just done baby blankets and burpies and such...I did just inherit a serger, so that has been the new toy that I have been practicing with.
> 
> For the Tiana dress, I used the simply sweet pattern with the scrunched elastic straps.  I used the yellow fabric for the front bodice and the skirt, and then the matching green for the back bodice.  To make the leafy things on the bodice, I laid the green fabric on top of the bodice. I cut the bottom and the arm hole to match the bodice so it could be sewn in together with the bodice pieces.  I free-handed the arch of the leaves across the middle so that there would be a little yellow showing through, but that they would partially overlap.  I sewed the arch and the top point of the leafy bodice pieces then turned right side out.  Then placed them inside the bodice pieces and assembled the bodice as she describes...armholes first, then scrunched straps (while moving the leaf points out of the way), turn right side out, side seams.
> 
> For the skirt, I cut the yellow as she describes in the pattern directions.  For the leaves, I cut squares of fabric that were one inch shorter than the LENGTH of the skirt.  So, my skirt pieces were 9x15, so I made 8x8 squares.  I made 12 of them, for a total of six leaves.  I made a pattern to round the bottom edges to form the leaf points on each.  Sewed the leaves together, turned them right side out, pressed.  They were too thick to use basting stitches, so I had to gather it manually to attach to the bodice.  Then zig zagged it to set the gathers.  Gathered the yellow skirt, attached to the bodice and sewed through all layers.
> 
> For the flower, I used THIS tutorial...
> 
> Clear as mud, right?



Could I pretty please put these directions in the Disboutiquers Blog? 



coteau_chick said:


> Thank you.  I hope someone puts this in the bookmarks.  .



I'm on it! 



sahm1000 said:


> Sure do wish I could!


Aww, shoot! 
Remember we always go Timeshare Week 19 (starting on Saturday). 

YES, MONTHS! (this according to my Grandma)



ncmomof2 said:


> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.


Beautiful!!! The girls, the outfits and the purses! 



kteesmumma said:


> Wow just love everyones stuff...I have been a designer of Childrens Boutique Clothing for 3 years now. The end of last year I basically stopped creating...I still on occassion design and I will do orders for my past customers if they ask.
> 
> I thought I would share a few of my favorite past designs



Hello! You have some really cute designs! 


SallyfromDE said:


> My sister works at he Childrens hospital. She had a boy come in with a pencil stuck up his nose. He was running and fell. Another time, a young girl was glueing fake nails on, rubbed her eye and glue her eyes shut. Both of them had to have surgery. And this wasn't an accident. Sort of, there was a 12 year old in having a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got the best Fancy Nancy in town. I love both. I'm going to have to make our Sweet Betty a Tiana.


A TWELVE year old????  That is so sad. 

Sweet Betty will look adorable in her Tiana dress!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Thank you all for your kind words. I had not picked up a needle in so long, I was not sure if I had done good enough job or not. 




mom2rtk said:


> Great job Mom!!!!  Wanna know how I can tell she's thrilled???? Yes, the smile of course...... but take a look at the excitement in those little toes!!!!




 so true!! 



aboveH20 said:


> *lorilais_mommie*
> 
> I don't know if it's due to global warming, the HINI virus, or "operator error"  but I don't seem to have the know-how to copy photos.  Regarding Mary Poppins - the dress _and_ the model . . .
> 
> wow!



don't be so hard on yourself....
If i can do it anyone can. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Luishen, age 5, has watched The Princess and The Frog at least 4 times a day since I bought the video on Saturday.
> .




I feel your joy/pain it depends on if you like the movie. 
We moved on to that today!! She keep falling asleep so i have to restart it when she wakes up. I've restared it about 6 times already  and 
I already know all the words to "All Most There" 



Anyways again Thank You to all the posters who said such nice things about the dress and my DD.


----------



## RMAMom

Where do you find your appliqués for a Vida?

I thought I might like to make one for Emily but I need a spring design I was thinking a basket of flowers or something but I can't find anything to use online so I thought I'd ask where you all find your appliqué designs.

Thanks


----------



## billwendy

jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen



Ahhhh - what a silly bunch of Sisterchicks we are!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britta's Christmas outfit.  It is a patchwork twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.



So nice to see you again!! I cannot believe how big Britta has gotten!! Poor baby, how did she break hear arm? Is the cast off???? Your creations are beautiful!!!

Love the stuff you folks have been posting!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## jas0202

teresajoy said:


> Could I pretty please put these directions in the Disboutiquers Blog?



 I can't multi quote at the moment for some reason, but all of your kind words have literally made my day!  

Teresajoy...If you think that they are readable enough then go for it!  I just kind of made it up as I went along so I hope people can understand it!  You can use the photo too if you want, because the directions make a little more sense if you can compare it to the picture.   I will try to remember to leave it in my photobucket account and not delete it!  You might also include a link to THIS post by froggy33.  It was my starting off point, so I want to make sure she gets plenty of credit too!


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> Then I had to do matching outfits for all 4 kids- I tried to use dress patterns the girls could wear as long as possible.  These are the whimsy couture bow twirl dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made some more baby things:
> The ragazza bella bath apron, a changing mat (I'll have to look up the pattern designer, but it's from YCMT- one side is fleece and the other marine vinyl), and two flannel burpies using the free YCMT pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the burpies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, another set of dresses for the girls- this time Carla's Cathy dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.



WOW - you have been sewin' up a storm!  Everything is great!  I love the green contrast rolled hem on the Cathy dresses!



jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



Those are seriously awesome!  My favorite is the Tiana!  Absolutely FABULOUS!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Part of the joy of having girls with birthdays 2 days apart is that you have one crazy birthday weekend and then you are done for the year.
> 
> Can you guess what the theme was this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla made Sierra's Alice Kingsley dress. Sierra had a party at the movie theater she and her friends watched Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made hair bows for each goody bag. Hubby made the charms from the Disney family website. Each girl also got a charm bracelet.



So cute!  Love both of those!



ncmomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britta's Christmas outfit.  It is a patchwork twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the purses I made:



Super cute!  I made Ella a Christmas dress out of some of those same fabrics!  Great minds think alike!   I love, love, love the purses, also - especially that last one with all the ruching!  AWESOME!



kteesmumma said:


> Wow just love everyones stuff...I have been a designer of Childrens Boutique Clothing for 3 years now. The end of last year I basically stopped creating...I still on occassion design and I will do orders for my past customers if they ask.
> 
> I thought I would share a few of my favorite past designs



Hi!  Welcome!  Those are all such cute sets!  This household loves Phineas and Ferb, so that one's my favorite!  It's fun to see boy stuff!


AAAAHHH!  Sorry, I had to cut out some photos!  I was over my image limit!


----------



## ncmomof2

billwendy said:


> So nice to see you again!! I cannot believe how big Britta has gotten!! Poor baby, how did she break hear arm? Is the cast off???? Your creations are beautiful!!!



Thanks!  It is good to be back.  She fell in our living room and landed on her arm!  I could not believe it.  She whinpered for about an hour so I decided to take her to the irgent care just be be safe.  Sure enough, it was broken.  She was a champ but she had the cast on for Christmas.  It is off now.  





glorib said:


> Super cute!  I made Ella a Christmas dress out of some of those same fabrics!  Great minds think alike!   I love, love, love the purses, also - especially that last one with all the ruching!  AWESOME!




Thanks!  I love that fabric.  I am pretty picky.  The first two purses were from free tutorials online and the other two I bought.  i am not a big fan of the ruffle one but the other one is nice.  It is called the Snazzy Bag, I believe.  I made one for myself and one as a gift.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for wondering.  The school year is going well but it has been more difficult that expected with a baby around!  We are taking spring break right now so it has been stress-free.  I will post somethings I have been working on the past few months.  I hope to be on here daily now.  I love seeing what everyone is making!  Everyone just keeps stepping it up a notch and I love to see what the new people are doing!!



Glad to hear it is going good.  I can't imagine how hard it would be with a baby.  I have a hard time with a 3 yr needing attention.  


ncmomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.
> 
> 
> ]



lily is getting so big and poor Britta...I broke/fractured my wrist 3 times when I was younger.  No fun!  I hope she is all better now.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> I am not 100% new to sewing, but mostly I have just done baby blankets and burpies and such...I did just inherit a serger, so that has been the new toy that I have been practicing with.
> 
> For the Tiana dress, I used the simply sweet pattern with the scrunched elastic straps.  I used the yellow fabric for the front bodice and the skirt, and then the matching green for the back bodice.  To make the leafy things on the bodice, I laid the green fabric on top of the bodice. I cut the bottom and the arm hole to match the bodice so it could be sewn in together with the bodice pieces.  I free-handed the arch of the leaves across the middle so that there would be a little yellow showing through, but that they would partially overlap.  I sewed the arch and the top point of the leafy bodice pieces then turned right side out.  Then placed them inside the bodice pieces and assembled the bodice as she describes...armholes first, then scrunched straps (while moving the leaf points out of the way), turn right side out, side seams.
> 
> For the skirt, I cut the yellow as she describes in the pattern directions.  For the leaves, I cut squares of fabric that were one inch shorter than the LENGTH of the skirt.  So, my skirt pieces were 9x15, so I made 8x8 squares.  I made 12 of them, for a total of six leaves.  I made a pattern to round the bottom edges to form the leaf points on each.  Sewed the leaves together, turned them right side out, pressed.  They were too thick to use basting stitches, so I had to gather it manually to attach to the bodice.  Then zig zagged it to set the gathers.  Gathered the yellow skirt, attached to the bodice and sewed through all layers.
> 
> For the flower, I used THIS tutorial...
> 
> Clear as mud, right?



Thank you so much for this info!  I will admit at first  didn't get it, but after really reading it (after kiddos were in bed) I see it perfectly!  You have just made my life so much easier.  I have a Tiana and a Cinderella to make for BBB this year.  Now if I can just find the perfect fabric!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone here made the Simple Sunday Dress by SewSensible?  I just spent 6 hours working on this dress!  I can make a Vida in an hour!  

I'm trying to decide if it is just me or if the instructions are totally strange?  I know Carla C has me spoiled with the simple instructions, but I was really disappointed in the instructions for this one.  The dress itself was cute, but the construction was way too complicated for such a simple dress.

Of course, I felt the same way about her Boutique Easter Basket as well.  I know others here said it was a good pattern, so I figured it was just me....

Then again, I may just be over tired!  Six hours is an awfully long time to be working on one project for me!

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...I had to keep the little DGDs this past 24 hrs (and loved every minute of it) so I am about 8-10 pages behind....



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Soooo here is how I spent my last 24hours! I have to share.
> 
> After being up all night with my DD (who had a fever of 102.4), I took her to the Doctors. Who sent her to get some x-rays later this after noon.
> 
> So why waitng for the x-rays to come back to see if it was Pneumonia ( which it truned out to be), She asked to watch Mary Poppins for the 100th time. I of course told her yes, then she chimes in and asks if she can watch it in her new Mary Poppins costume??
> Which was not finished yet!
> Sooooooooooo  I told her she should watch mary poppins twice and by the 2nd time i would have her Mary poppins costume finished!
> I rushed home and began putting the finishing touches on the dress and hat.
> I finished a little late, but the smile on her face was worth it.  It was the 1st and only one today!
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.



You get my vote for Mommy of the Week...way to go!  And I LOVE the Mary dress....so cute.



ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!



The Belle dress was pretty before but YES, the hoop makes it all the more gorgeous!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"



  Too funny!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
> First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the burpies:
> [URL=http://s446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/th_?action=view&current=014-1.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> finally, another set of dresses for the girls- this time Carla's Cathy dress:
> 
> ok, I'm tired now- gotta go back to work.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey...been thinking about you.  Looks like you are keeping busy.  I love all the outfits (the matching "cowboy" outfits and things are adorable).  Aren't those "free pattern" burp cloths fantastic?  I made some a couple months ago for a gift and forgot to take a picture before giving them away but I loved the pattern and they are so cute and soft.  Love the "Cathy" dresses too!
> 
> [quote="jholbron, post: 35979764"]This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.  :)
> 
> JoEllen[/QUOTE]
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Welcome....you will fit right in!
> 
> [quote="poohnpigletCA, post: 35980380"]Part of the joy of having girls with birthdays 2 days apart is that you have one crazy birthday weekend and then you are done for the year. :thumbsup2
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/poohnpigle/th_IMG_1270.jpg
> Olivia had an Alice tea party with her friends.
> 
> Olivia's outfit was from Etsy. It had Alice on the bodice and the skirt has the white rabbit, tweedle Dee and Dum, the queen of hearts and the mad hatter. It was $40. When we saw how many appliques the seller did for what she charged Darla just looked at me and said order it.
> 
> All done with birthday parties for the year.




WOW!! WOW!!  You got a fantastic deal on that dress!



ncmomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Britta's Christmas outfit.  It is a patchwork twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for Britta after she broke her arm.  The sleeves were nice and big for the cast.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the purses I made:



Beautiful outfits and gorgeous kids.  So pretty!  And I love the purses.  I have made a few of those too and can't wait to have the time to make more.



kteesmumma said:


> Wow just love everyones stuff...I have been a designer of Childrens Boutique Clothing for 3 years now. The end of last year I basically stopped creating...I still on occassion design and I will do orders for my past customers if they ask.
> 
> I thought I would share a few of my favorite past designs



All of these are so cute!



RMAMom said:


> Where do you find your appliqués for a Vida?
> 
> I thought I might like to make one for Emily but I need a spring design I was thinking a basket of flowers or something but I can't find anything to use online so I thought I'd ask where you all find your appliqué designs.
> 
> Thanks



I find mine from coloring books or internet images (mine are hand appliqued).

Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that  site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## littlepeppers

Wow, I'm almost finished the Vida w/ butt ruffles.  

It is a HEAVY dress.  I didn't think about the weight of it.


----------



## fairygoodmother

well friends and prayer buddies 

I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.  
Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.

In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.  
Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.


Darla


----------



## NaeNae

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



I will be praying!  



littlepeppers said:


> Wow, I'm almost finished the Vida w/ butt ruffles.
> 
> It is a HEAVY dress.  I didn't think about the weight of it.



Yes, it is....we had professional pics taken just a couple hours ago with my DGDs in their vidas (w/butt ruffles).  They were so cute but YES, very heavy!


----------



## glorib

Granna4679 said:


> Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
> I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that  site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.



  Awesome!  Have fun with it!




fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



I'm so sorry, Darla.  I'll be thinking about and praying for you and your family.


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> Wow, I'm almost finished the Vida w/ butt ruffles.
> 
> It is a HEAVY dress.  I didn't think about the weight of it.



Yep the dresses with Butt ruffles are heavy!


----------



## balletmom97

NiniMorris said:


> My SN DS8 likes to put beads in his ear....each and every one requires a visit to the ER.  The last time it required a round of antibiotics, because before he told me he tried to get it out with a ...fork!  I have thrown away all the seed beads I can find....but he is still finding them!



Nini-

Are you familiar with ear candles?  They look like a hollow taper candle-- you stick the narrow end into the ear canal and light the other end.

It creates a light vacuum that pulls "stuff" out of the ear.  My friend has successfully pulled a seed pearl out of her 3 year old's ear and my husband knows a woman who used them to pull play-doh from her son's ear!

Ear candling is controversial- but, if it works for you and saves a trip to the ER...  If it doesn't work, you are only out about $5 and 15 minutes.


-j

DISCLAIMER: The use of ear candles is controversial.  Some people feel like they work, some don't, let's just get along!


----------



## eyor44

I just finished reading/catching up on Princess Phoebe's pre trip report. The Big Give stuff is absolutely amazing. As usual you have all outdone yourselves.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Can someone help me out?

DD 'accidentally' snipped one of her favorite t-shirts.  Any idea on if this is fixable?  It's a loose tunic-type shirt with crochet trim at the neck, so it's not like I can stick an applique on it.

Of course, she wants to wear it to school tomorrow for twin day...

Thanks!!!

Deb


----------



## DisneyKings

balletmom97 said:


> DISCLAIMER: The use of ear candles is controversial.  Some people feel like they work, some don't, let's just get along!



Just as an FYI, I thought I'd add this quote to your disclaimer from an audiology journal:  "Researchers for a study in the journal Laryngoscope  concluded that ear candles did not produce a vacuum. Their report showed that candling not only didn't remove ear wax but it even deposited candle wax in some ears."  So use with caution.


----------



## DisneyKings

thanks for all of the suggestions & comments on my Easter dress.  I somehow lost my quotes, but I appreciate all of the help!


----------



## dogodisney

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Hello everyone
I have just joined the world of facebook and I don't have very many friends.  I would love if some of you would become my friends.  I would love to get a preview of all the wonderful creations ya'll have done before they go on here.  I did it under my business name Long Mountain Embroidery.  But you ladies know me as lynnanddbyz. Thank you so much I look forward to seeing you on there.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
> I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that  site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.



Congratulatons on your new baby!



fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Hugs and prayers


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Darla.... I"m so sorry. Prayers that you and your family find peace. 

Janet


----------



## RMAMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some of the purses I made:



I love the purses, are they all from the same pattern? I would love to make the ruffle one for my daughters. Please tell me they came from YCMT.



fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Prayers for you and your family.

*Anita~* Congratulations on your new machine and thank you for your help with the applique. I guess I need to stop at the store for some coloring books!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

come check out my trip report, if you are interested


----------



## ncmomof2

RMAMom said:


> I love the purses, are they all from the same pattern? I would love to make the ruffle one for my daughters. Please tell me they came from YCMT.




Thanks!  They are all different patterns.  The ruffle on is call Penelope bag.  I forget who it is made by.  It is rather large.  I might try to make it smaller if I ever make it again.  It takes alot of fabric because the ruffles are two sided.


----------



## InkspressYourself

ireland_nicole said:


> I think it looks great!QUOTE] Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok girls, my turn to share my sewing stylings (feel free to yawn)- I haven't slept much this week, but I think I got everything done that needed to be...
> First, my first Carly bubble- the directions were as clear as they could be, but I sometimes had to reread a few things- I think the next one will go well, though-
> 
> 
> 
> other side (no idea why it suddenly turned sideways- I took them the same way)
> 
> 
> 
> I never see cute fabric like this when I'm shopping.  I love the bubble romper!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the skirt!! It is beautiful! And, your pictre is the perfect size!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top wouldn't fall off, you could wear the top without the obi, but the obi would fall off if you untied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, good to know, my dd is terrible about untying things.
> 
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out really cute!!  You're whipping out those skirts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one took forever, lol.  This one didn't seem to take as long.  Thank goodness for a ruffler foot or I'd never dream of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> jas0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Tiana.  It is my favorite princess dress.
> 
> 
> 
> jholbron said:
> 
> 
> 
> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so funny.  When I bought my first sewing machine, I bought it to scrapbook with.  I had your problem in reverse, sewing machine and no fabric.  My dh thought I was crazy too.
> 
> 
> 
> poohnpigletCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the joy of having girls with birthdays 2 days apart is that you have one crazy birthday weekend and then you are done for the year.
> 
> Can you guess what the theme was this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love birthday parties.  That looks like so much fun.  I really like the bows too and would love to hear more about the charms also.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post a few things that I have made in the last few months.  I am enjoying Carla's portrait Peasant pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily's Christmas outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love everything you made and your children are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> fairygoodmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry.  I hope that you are all able to find peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Astro Orbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> 
> DD 'accidentally' snipped one of her favorite t-shirts.  Any idea on if this is fixable?  It's a loose tunic-type shirt with crochet trim at the neck, so it's not like I can stick an applique on it.
> 
> Of course, she wants to wear it to school tomorrow for twin day...
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Deb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did she cut it, near the top, bottom or middle?  Maybe you could buy one of those rhinestone iron on sets to cover it?
> 
> I'm so happy it's Friday, I hope everyone has a great weekend.  And keeping up with my dead yard theme, we had ice covered roads and school delays this morning.  I wish I lived in the south
> 
> Dawn
Click to expand...


----------



## aimeeg

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some of the purses I made:



Your daughters look adorable in their Christmas dresses. 

This is my favorite purse. What pattern is it?


----------



## woodkins

RMAMom said:


> Where do you find your appliqués for a Vida?
> 
> I thought I might like to make one for Emily but I need a spring design I was thinking a basket of flowers or something but I can't find anything to use online so I thought I'd ask where you all find your appliqué designs.
> 
> Thanks



I don't have an embroidery machine so I do all my appliques by hand. I also like HUGE appliques, so I am giving you this info as a precursor to how I do them LOL.  I find coloring pages, clip art or just make a drawing of what I want to applique. I then scan it into the computer and resize it using PSP.


----------



## candicenicole19

Can someone PLEASE help me!  I need to find the Feliz pattern but it is sold out everywhere!  I just LOVE it and want to make one for my daughters Bday in May so I have time but I heard the pattern is a PITA so I would like to get it and try it out first before attempting to make her dress!  Not to mention my little Nathan will be born in May (If not sooner diliated already    )  Any help on where to locate this pattern would be awesome!


----------



## ellenbenny

candicenicole19 said:


> Can someone PLEASE help me!  I need to find the Feliz pattern but it is sold out everywhere!  I just LOVE it and want to make one for my daughters Bday in May so I have time but I heard the pattern is a PITA so I would like to get it and try it out first before attempting to make her dress!  Not to mention my little Nathan will be born in May (If not sooner diliated already    )  Any help on where to locate this pattern would be awesome!



It is included in a book called Sewing Clothes Kids Love which can be found on Amazon and at some barnes and noble stores.  It is a good deal because it includes a total of 10 patterns I believe.  That is how I purchased it, although I have yet to try sewing the Feliz.

ETA:  Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269617567&sr=8-1


----------



## candicenicole19

Wow~ THANK YOU!  I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> It is included in a book called Sewing Clothes Kids Love which can be found on Amazon and at some barnes and noble stores.  It is a good deal because it includes a total of 10 patterns I believe.  That is how I purchased it, although I have yet to try sewing the Feliz.
> 
> ETA:  Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269617567&sr=8-1



Wow, thanks for that link.  I needed one more thing for super saver shipping and that looks like a great deal.


----------



## Mirb1214

Diz-Mommy said:


> MAN!!  I hate it when I throw something away and it jumps up into my nose!!   That's a good one!!



This sounds like my dd.  When she has a "accident" she says that her tee tee just "jumped out"!  



jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



These dresses are AWESOME;  I can't wait to see the full size version!


----------



## ncmomof2

InkspressYourself said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great!QUOTE]
> 
> I love everything you made and your children are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughters look adorable in their Christmas dresses.
> 
> This is my favorite purse. What pattern is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will pm you if I find it.  It was a free tutorial online.  I did my pleats a little different because I could not figure out the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

ncmomof2 said:


> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pm you if I find it.  It was a free tutorial online.  I did my pleats a little different because I could not figure out the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then she should have GIVEN you the machine.......
> 
> I'd be really ticked too.......
> 
> And I'd be done sewing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ncmomof2, I would be offended by this behavior as well. Perhaps it's time to get a machine of your own.
Then you can return her machine and politely point out that now she can make some of the outfits herself- and you would be happy to suggest simple patterns for her to start with. 4 dresses is a lot to do, but is she loaning you the machine or giving it to you?

perhaps she views the dresses, as payment for gifting the machine to you???

For those on Facebook, you may recall I made the patricia tunic for my Mom- and mailed it to her in Florida and she didnt get it. Well it took 3 weeks, but it finally showed up. She wore it for the first time while I was visiting. Here she is in DTD with it on. 

I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.



here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jas0202 said:


> Here are the next two Princessified Simply Sweet Dolly Dresses!  I think that Tiana is my absolute favorite!  Last on the list of projects beginning this afternoon is a Snow White made from a Precious Dress pattern...
> 
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:



I had to comment- I adore these little dresses, and would think the mini versions would be a challenge since they are so small. The Tiana one is quite striking, but I simply love the Fancy Nancy doll!!

I wanted to add this too-


desparatelydisney said:


> Whew!!  What a day!!!  Finally got 3 projects finished today....plus.....BIG (TOTALLY UNEXPECTED) NEWS (no, I'n not pregnant )!!!
> 
> 1.  The Mia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like - it goes together well & is cute
> 
> What I don't like - it's too long to be a top & too high-waisted to be a dress
> 
> Catie loves it and I will definitely make it again. But next time, I will lengthen the bodice by several inches and make it into a better dress.  Also, I totally eliminated the underskirt and i don't think it hurt a thing.
> 
> 
> 2.  The Emma Swing Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought the pattern and the pattern won!  I love it though so I will try again.  I think it will go together better next time because I will understand why I am doing things.  I am not a good follower of directions for the sake of following directions.
> 
> 
> 3.  Easter Feliz


all are cute- but I love the coloring on your fish design 
and the feliz is adorable.. I really need to make another one of those- I have found they last a long time!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ncmomof2, I would be offended by this behavior as well. Perhaps it's time to get a machine of your own.
> Then you can return her machine and politely point out that now she can make some of the outfits herself- and you would be happy to suggest simple patterns for her to start with. 4 dresses is a lot to do, but is she loaning you the machine or giving it to you?
> 
> perhaps she views the dresses, as payment for gifting the machine to you???
> 
> For those on Facebook, you may recall I made the patricia tunic for my Mom- and mailed it to her in Florida and she didnt get it. Well it took 3 weeks, but it finally showed up. She wore it for the first time while I was visiting. Here she is in DTD with it on.
> 
> I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)



Oh, I am so glad the shirt finally made it to your mom and that she was able to wear it during your visit.  It looks great on her.  The picture of them together with Megan is so sweet and will be treasured for years to come, I am sure!!  I am glad you had a great visit with them.


----------



## littlepeppers

TOP STITCH

What is the proper spacing for a top stitch?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Prayers and Positive Thoughts for your family.  May God bring peace to all of you.




InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so happy it's Friday, I hope everyone has a great weekend.  And keeping up with my dead yard theme, we had ice covered roads and school delays this morning.  I wish I lived in the south
> 
> Dawn


It's cold here too!  48 degrees!  We do have some daffodils blooming and the Bradford Pear trees are starting to flower though!  It should be 67 degrees here!


dogodisney said:


> I'm not h518may, but I can answer this for you as I was very tempted ot buy it myself. Fabric.com is selling it and some other really pretty Disney fabric. They offer free shipping if you spend $35 or more and they are in Marietta!


Thank You!  I placed an order and got the free shipping.  I almost drove up there but decided to spend my money on fabric, get free shipping and not spend money for Gas!  Have you been to the warehouse? 


fairygoodmother said:


> More pictures of the "Alica Kingsley" dress...I told poohnpigletCA that she need to put a disclaimer on her picture, stating that the top was not wonky - Sierra was standing funny.
> Anyway...here are two more:


That party looks like a lot of fun!  I love the girls dresses.  Where did you find that giant teacup?  It is adorable.


h518may said:


> I know someone else answered, but yes I ordered mine from fabric.com I also have this
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=f9bfdda5-4ad6-45c0-9197-d2025502dc81
> 
> I also have this material cut out to make a vida.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the nice comments on the shirts.  I now have some more t-shirts to make for Easter.


Thank you!  I ordered 3 yards of the Peter Pan fabric, and 1 1/2 yards of a coordinating fabric!


ncmomof2 said:


> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!



Yikes!  She doesn't sound very grateful??  Is she going to charge you to rent the machine?  I hate confrontations, but I would return the machine and not make anything else for her.  Did you buy the fabric for her?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)



What beautiful pictures!  I love the tunic!  Your Dad's sweater coordinates very well with it!


----------



## Granna4679

This is probably a dumb question but with the embroidery machines that take a memory card...can you download from computer to any memory card and insert it or are you limited to only the memory cards with images you can buy?


----------



## ncmomof2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ncmomof2, I would be offended by this behavior as well. Perhaps it's time to get a machine of your own.
> Then you can return her machine and politely point out that now she can make some of the outfits herself- and you would be happy to suggest simple patterns for her to start with. 4 dresses is a lot to do, but is she loaning you the machine or giving it to you?
> 
> perhaps she views the dresses, as payment for gifting the machine to you???



It is definetly a loan because she was telling people today that I was going to teach her to sew :0  I have two other friends, with nicer machines, that have offered to let me embroider something.  I think I might give it back soon.  I think I will make two more dresses (so they are even between her two girls) and then tell her I do not have the time for the othe two I planned on making.

Love the top!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> She did buy the fabric, and there will be some left over for me to use.  But I have spent alot of time!
> 
> Thanks for the support!  I knew I could count on you all.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)



Love these pictures, the tunic came out great!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm not caught up to the end of the thread, so bear with me if I answer questions that have already been answered!  I'm testing out a Prince Eric cutie right now and I've got a few minutes while the machine is going.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in becaue they may be all I can stay awake!  Pain meds are good!
> 
> Surgery went well yesterday...I did fall right asleep...twilight my tail!  But it seemed to go really quickly.  The DR said he is pretty sire it is not cancer......but we are waiting on test results just to make sure.
> 
> DH took lots of blackmail photos of me while I was coming out of the surgery...I'll get him later for that!
> 
> Talk to you all again soon...when I'm not under the influence!


Oh, I'm so glad to hear that the doctor doesn't think it's cancerous!!  I'll keep praying for you!!! I hope you're feeling okay today!! 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, it stands for Hoop De Doo Review!


I hate to admit it, but I had no idea, either! LOL!  Thank you for clearing that up!  I'll probably forget in about 2 seconds, though. 



h518may said:


> My attempt at the emma.  I changed it though.  Kind of a emma and feliz crossed.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first t-shirt embroidery, messed it up even though you can't tell yet.


Where did you get the Peter Pan fabric??? I LOVE it!!!!! The Emma/Feliz is wonderful!!!  I also think the egg design looks great!  I don't see where you made a mistake! 



busy mommy said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the answer.  What do you put on the back of an applique to make it soft and not irritate the child?  I never put anything on the back of Maddie's stuff, because she has never complained.  But I am making some outfits for the big give and want to make sure they are comfy.  Thanks a bunch!


Here's the stuff that I use:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/...PRODID=prd14459
It's sold on the bolt at JoAnn.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Well I guess you haven't lived until you have fished half and M&M out of your son's nose.  While I was cooking dinner, James came into the kitchen crying, and he has bright yellow discharge coming from his nose.  I finally pieced together he had an M&M up his nose.  Luckily, it was only half of one, and all the crying helped soften it up so it started coming out.  I don't think he'll be doing that again.  Just thought I'd share a glimpse of time at my house.
> 
> Dawn


Mmm....why am I hungry for M&Ms all of a sudden?  



InkspressYourself said:


> This is the twirl skirt I made for my daughter.  She like the minnie dot I made for her friend, so I told her I would make her one too.  She picked the fabric.
> 
> I wasn't overjoyed with the t shirt, but I needed to cover the hole.  She liked it, so I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> Look how dead our yard is.  I don't think spring is ever going to come to my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think it looks great!! Your daughter is so pretty, too! 



Lorilais_mommie said:


> I worked really hard on the back of the dress and
> I will add more pics after my DD is feeling better.


I sure hope your daughter is feeling better today!  
That dress is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  GREAT job!!!



ellenbenny said:


>


The Belle dress is looking SO beautiful!! That fabric looks like liquid gold!  I really like the other top, too!  What a cute style!



RMAMom said:


> This reminds me of when we were kids and for whatever reason my cousins decided to have a contest to see how many red hots they could get into each nostril. My Aunt couldn't get them all out and all they could do was wait for them to melt!  It's funny now but back then we weren't laughing!


Red hots?!?!  YEE-OUCH!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am an RN in a kids ER.  Can I tell you how many kids we see that have put something up their nose?  Polly pocket shoes/gloves, hot wheels tires are pretty common as are beads, candy and peas.  But I LOVE the red hot story! My fav was when a little one put a rhinestone ( the half ones that you put on shirts or jackets) about nickel size up there ----Me: "how did it get up there?" her: "i don't know. I threw it away and it jumped out of the trash can and up my nose"


That sounds like a plausible explanation to me.  



livndisney said:


> My darling daughter came to me with a pearl up her nose.


Was it a pearl of wisdom?  Sorry, I couldn't resist! 



littlepeppers said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I want to finish this Vida tonight.
> 
> I want to put a tulle tutu on the frog.  Should I finish the ends of the tulle? or will tulle not fray?


The tulle won't fray, so it should be fine unfinished. This is SOO incredibly cute so far!


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> Another picture of my Belle gown (hope I'm not boring you), now with the hoop skirt underneath.  (I can't believe how fast it came!)  The dress is still not completely finished, but I think it looks much better with the hoop!


Wow, the hoop really makes that dress.  I am so regretting not having one for my dd.


jas0202 said:


> I used the pattern for an 18 inch doll.  DD doesn't have an AG girl yet (but will be getting a cheap knock off target version for her birthday.   )  I figured that I would make them the bigger size and then they can just be a little big on some of the other dolls.  The straps are a little big on the Fancy Nancy Doll, but its doable.  My youngest DD put it on her "Little Mommy" doll, and it is also a little big on them, but it stays on well enough to work!
> 
> Working on Belle and Tiana this afternoon, and will finish them up tomorrow morning.  I think that Tiana is going to be my fave!


Thanks for the info...I will have to try one soon.


busy mommy said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I can't find the answer.  What do you put on the back of an applique to make it soft and not irritate the child?  I never put anything on the back of Maddie's stuff, because she has never complained.  But I am making some outfits for the big give and want to make sure they are comfy.  Thanks a bunch!


I use Floriani Dream Weave Fusible.  You just cut a square of it a little bigger than your design and iron it on.  I is just like the stuff Gymboree puts on the back of their embroidery.  I have it on some pjs I made dd and it has been washed tons and never peeled off.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but with the embroidery machines that take a memory card...can you download from computer to any memory card and insert it or are you limited to only the memory cards with images you can buy?



You just got the Brother 750D right?  All you need to do is go to Target or something and pick up a USB memory stick.  I got one for less than $10.  You can then put anything you want on there...but not in a folder...individual files.  I just got the same machine and  it.


----------



## waltfans5

I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.



here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)


[/QUOTE]

Your Mom is adorable and the tunic is beautiful.  Great pic of the 3 of them as well.


----------



## princesskayla

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone here made the Simple Sunday Dress by SewSensible?  I just spent 6 hours working on this dress!  I can make a Vida in an hour!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if it is just me or if the instructions are totally strange?  I know Carla C has me spoiled with the simple instructions, but I was really disappointed in the instructions for this one.  The dress itself was cute, but the construction was way too complicated for such a simple dress.
> 
> Of course, I felt the same way about her Boutique Easter Basket as well.  I know others here said it was a good pattern, so I figured it was just me....
> 
> Then again, I may just be over tired!  Six hours is an awfully long time to be working on one project for me!
> 
> Nini



I am going to attempt that one Monday. I have it all cut up - I am making 20 orphan costumes for our dance studio's version of Annie. 




ellenbenny said:


> It is included in a book called Sewing Clothes Kids Love which can be found on Amazon and at some barnes and noble stores.  It is a good deal because it includes a total of 10 patterns I believe.  That is how I purchased it, although I have yet to try sewing the Feliz.
> 
> ETA:  Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269617567&sr=8-1



What other patterns does it have?? Sounds like a great deal. Do you just copy the pattern from the book?



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have not been too crazy about the weather down here either. It is way too cold!! 48 degrees, not acceptable. Anyway, you can go to the fabric.com warehouse in Marietta??Could you please tell me where it is? I would love to go. Marietta is just South of me down 400.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those on Facebook, you may recall I made the patricia tunic for my Mom- and mailed it to her in Florida and she didnt get it. Well it took 3 weeks, but it finally showed up. She wore it for the first time while I was visiting. Here she is in DTD with it on.
> 
> I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. I love the fabric you choose!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## birdie757

A while back I attended a Floriani stabilizer class at my local Pfaff dealer.  As expected it was kind of a long advertisement for their products but there was some good info for machine embroidery in general I wanted to pass along to you all.  We were given these workbooks that went in to detail about how many layers and what types of stabilizers to use according to how many stitches or how dense the design was.  I realized that I wasn't using enough stabilizer most of the time and had never thought about "floating" extra pieces under the hoop.  Even if you don't want to buy Floriani you can still use the workbook to know what kinds of stabilizer in other brands to get.  Here is the link to the workbook they gave us.


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> What other patterns does it have?? Sounds like a great deal. Do you just copy the pattern from the book?




I don't have it in front of me right now, but someone on Amazon did a review and listed the patterns it has in it... which I have copied here.

Imke Shirt 
Riviera Leggings and Shorts 
Brooklyn Tank Top 
Brooklyn Shrug 
Insa Skirt 
Dortje Trousers 
Avalon Jacket 
Silver Lake Windbreaker 
Feliz Party Dress 
Manhattan Special Occassion Dress

The patterns come on brown tissue paper.  You do need to trace them and add your own seam allowances, just like you would with any other purchased farbenmix patterns, but they come on thinner tissue type paper.


----------



## princesskayla

ellenbenny said:


> I don't have it in front of me right now, but someone on Amazon did a review and listed the patterns it has in it... which I have copied here.
> 
> Imke Shirt
> Riviera Leggings and Shorts
> Brooklyn Tank Top
> Brooklyn Shrug
> Insa Skirt
> Dortje Trousers
> Avalon Jacket
> Silver Lake Windbreaker
> Feliz Party Dress
> Manhattan Special Occassion Dress
> 
> The patterns come on brown tissue paper.  You do need to trace them and add your own seam allowances, just like you would with any other purchased farbenmix patterns, but they come on thinner tissue type paper.



Thanks for the info. After I asked the question I found the answers in the review section. Have you made anything from the book?


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> You just got the Brother 750D right?  All you need to do is go to Target or something and pick up a USB memory stick.  I got one for less than $10.  You can then put anything you want on there...but not in a folder...individual files.  I just got the same machine and  it.



Oh great...thanks for the info.  Yes, that is what I got.   I was hoping that would be the case.  Do you know what the difference in the PE-750D and the PE-750D FS is (can't find anything about the difference)?  Which one is yours (mine is PE-750D)?  I will probably be bugging you with more questions when it arrives.
Oh yeah..one more now...it takes "A" bobbins, correct?


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> A while back I attended a Floriani stabilizer class at my local Pfaff dealer.  As expected it was kind of a long advertisement for their products but there was some good info for machine embroidery in general I wanted to pass along to you all.  We were given these workbooks that went in to detail about how many layers and what types of stabilizers to use according to how many stitches or how dense the design was.  I realized that I wasn't using enough stabilizer most of the time and had never thought about "floating" extra pieces under the hoop.  Even if you don't want to buy Floriani you can still use the workbook to know what kinds of stabilizer in other brands to get.  Here is the link to the workbook they gave us.



Thanks for the link! I have saved the workbook for future reference.


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> Thanks for the info. After I asked the question I found the answers in the review section. Have you made anything from the book?



I made the leggings and the knit top out of some knits I had just for practice.  They are cute, but I need to get a little better at sewing on knits. 

I really want to make a feliz some day, and I liked a few of the other patterns as well, just don't have time to make all the things I think I want to.  I have way more ideas than time, and when I am at work I am always thinking of all the things I would rather be doing!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

princesskayla said:


> I have not been too crazy about the weather down here either. It is way too cold!! 48 degrees, not acceptable. Anyway, you can go to the fabric.com warehouse in Marietta??Could you please tell me where it is? I would love to go. Marietta is just South of me down 400.



When I was checking out one of the options was "pick up at our warehouse"

I was looking on the website for more information but I couldn't find any more info.  I didn't devote a lot of time to looking though, I am trying to finish up a blanket and burpcloths for a friend of mine who just had a baby.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but with the embroidery machines that take a memory card...can you download from computer to any memory card and insert it or are you limited to only the memory cards with images you can buy?



Um, yes and no.  My Brother embroidery machine takes memory cards that Brother makes with copyrighted designs on them, and then theres another slot for a USB Flash Drive.  The Brother memory cards are only readable on Brother machines, you can save the designs to the small amount of space on your machine if you wish, but it won't let you save the designs on to your flash drive.  The flash drive is great though, saves me from having to have my machine close to my computer   And it makes it very easy to transfer online purchases to your machine as well.


----------



## LisaZoe

fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> Darla



 This has to be so hard for all of you. I'm sure you know that what she's saying now really can't be taken the same as when she was healthy. She's no doubt scared and lashing out, probably not realizing that's what she's doing. I hope her kids do come to visit.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't have it in front of me right now, but someone on Amazon did a review and listed the patterns it has in it... which I have copied here.
> 
> Imke Shirt
> Riviera Leggings and Shorts
> Brooklyn Tank Top
> Brooklyn Shrug
> Insa Skirt
> Dortje Trousers
> Avalon Jacket
> Silver Lake Windbreaker
> Feliz Party Dress
> Manhattan Special Occassion Dress
> 
> The patterns come on brown tissue paper.  You do need to trace them and add your own seam allowances, just like you would with any other purchased farbenmix patterns, but they come on thinner tissue type paper.



Wow, that's a great deal! I cleared out most of my Farbenmix patterns (and Ottobre magazines) earlier this year but I'm really tempted to get this book. I won't, though, as I know I'd just feel guilty for having more stuff I don't use. 

So, I was coming here to ask for Bitty Baby measurements but just found them online. Now to see if I can sew that small.  Back to my sickbed... the bug I was fighting earlier this week has won and I'm feeling wiped out after less than 30 minutes trying to catch up on email and such.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

littlepeppers said:


> TOP STITCH
> 
> What is the proper spacing for a top stitch?



I do 1/8" from the edge.  If you're sewing a pattern with a 1/4" seam, you really need to stich with the 1/8".  If you're doing a pattern with a 5/8" seam, you can do it as wide as 3/8" from the edge.

I have a quarter-inch foot that lets me easily do 1/8" (to the inside of the foot).  If you don't, the easiest things to do are to either stick a short stack of post-its to your machine bed 1/8" from the center of the needle (this gives you an edge to ride against) or to stick a piece of masking tape with one edge 1/8" away from the center of the needle.

Deb


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pm you if I find it.  It was a free tutorial online.  I did my pleats a little different because I could not figure out the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she sounds jealous. Bite your tongue, and when your done your dresses, return the machine. As everyone has suggested. Tell her your looking into a machine for yourself, and want to borrow from another friend, so you can decide what type you'd like. Don't hurt the friendship because she wishes she can do what you are, or the adoration that her kids have for your dresses, wishing it was her.
> 
> 
> 
> birdie757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while back I attended a Floriani stabilizer class at my local Pfaff dealer.  As expected it was kind of a long advertisement for their products but there was some good info for machine embroidery in general I wanted to pass along to you all.  We were given these workbooks that went in to detail about how many layers and what types of stabilizers to use according to how many stitches or how dense the design was.  I realized that I wasn't using enough stabilizer most of the time and had never thought about "floating" extra pieces under the hoop.  Even if you don't want to buy Floriani you can still use the workbook to know what kinds of stabilizer in other brands to get.  Here is the link to the workbook they gave us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks!! Ill be sure to take a look. I'm hoping to take a stablizer class soon. But maybe I won't have to now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yes and no.  My Brother embroidery machine takes memory cards that Brother makes with copyrighted designs on them, and then theres another slot for a USB Flash Drive.  The Brother memory cards are only readable on Brother machines, you can save the designs to the small amount of space on your machine if you wish, but it won't let you save the designs on to your flash drive.  The flash drive is great though, saves me from having to have my machine close to my computer   And it makes it very easy to transfer online purchases to your machine as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was told by my dealer that the White cards also fit the Brother machines.
> 
> 
> 
> jas0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those of you, like myself, that find making doll clothes a chore, Build a Bear has the Tiana dress. Its really nice looking. And they have a Prince outfit along with the other Princess costumes.
Click to expand...


----------



## mgmsmommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick hi!
> I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.
> 
> I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!
> 
> I am doing some Spring cleaning...
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..


You can sell used cloth diapers on diaperswappers.com or in the hyenacart forums.  Those are the   biggest places I can think of.  HTH


----------



## dogodisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> come check out my trip report, if you are interested
> For those on Facebook, you may recall I made the patricia tunic for my Mom- and mailed it to her in Florida and she didnt get it. Well it took 3 weeks, but it finally showed up. She wore it for the first time while I was visiting. Here she is in DTD with it on.
> I did NOT coach her on her pose- she put herself in this pose all on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)



I checked it out. I'll be following for the rest if it

I love her pose. Maybe she felt good wearing it so she went with it.  The top looks really nice on her. It's a very pretty color. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Prayers and Positive Thoughts for your family.  May God bring peace to all of you.
> 
> Thank You!  I placed an order and got the free shipping.  I almost drove up there but decided to spend my money on fabric, get free shipping and not spend money for Gas!  Have you been to the warehouse?
> 
> Thank you!  I ordered 3 yards of the Peter Pan fabric, and 1 1/2 yards of a coordinating fabric!



 I just recently placed my first order with them, so I haven't been to the warehouse. The delivery is pretty quick and with free shipping, it's not worth wasting the gas or time to get there, IMO. 



birdie757 said:


> A while back I attended a Floriani stabilizer class at my local Pfaff dealer.  As expected it was kind of a long advertisement for their products but there was some good info for machine embroidery in general I wanted to pass along to you all.  We were given these workbooks that went in to detail about how many layers and what types of stabilizers to use according to how many stitches or how dense the design was.  I realized that I wasn't using enough stabilizer most of the time and had never thought about "floating" extra pieces under the hoop.  Even if you don't want to buy Floriani you can still use the workbook to know what kinds of stabilizer in other brands to get.  Here is the link to the workbook they gave us.



Thanks for the link. I saved it for future reference since I don't have an embroidery machine....... _yet_ 



LisaZoe said:


> So, I was coming here to ask for Bitty Baby measurements but just found them online. Now to see if I can sew that small.  Back to my sickbed... the bug I was fighting earlier this week has won and I'm feeling wiped out after less than 30 minutes trying to catch up on email and such.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> It is included in a book called Sewing Clothes Kids Love which can be found on Amazon and at some barnes and noble stores.  It is a good deal because it includes a total of 10 patterns I believe.  That is how I purchased it, although I have yet to try sewing the Feliz.
> 
> ETA:  Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269617567&sr=8-1




Thanks for the info!  I just bought it


----------



## mgmsmommy

Finished my outfits for the big give:










and











My dds decided the outfits needed matching bags so we came up with these:





I really hope they will like them.  I made the skirts to coordinate without being exact matches by switching out a few prints.  

I have been trying to keep busy with dh away all month.  Only a little more than a week though till I get to go meet him in FL for a week


----------



## ellenbenny

mgmsmommy said:


> Finished my outfits for the big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dds decided the outfits needed matching bags so we came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they will like them.  I made the skirts to coordinate without being exact matches by switching out a few prints.
> 
> I have been trying to keep busy with dh away all month.  Only a little more than a week though till I get to go meet him in FL for a week



The outfits look great and I bet they will love them!!  I think the bags are a great addition too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be upset too.  I'm sorry she doesn't appreciate all of your hard work.  I definitely don't think people realize all of the hard work that goes into making things.  I also agree with what someone else said...she is probably jealous.
Click to expand...


----------



## ncmomof2

SallyfromDE said:


> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she sounds jealous. Bite your tongue, and when your done your dresses, return the machine. As everyone has suggested. Tell her your looking into a machine for yourself, and want to borrow from another friend, so you can decide what type you'd like. Don't hurt the friendship because she wishes she can do what you are, or the adoration that her kids have for your dresses, wishing it was her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be upset too.  I'm sorry she doesn't appreciate all of your hard work.  I definitely don't think people realize all of the hard work that goes into making things.  I also agree with what someone else said...she is probably jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.  I feel better now and am letting it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> This may be an odd question for here - but I am looking for something like a second seat or buggy board that is comfortable for parents without kicking it while puhsing the stroller. DO they make such a product. I have a used buggy board but the straps do not fit my BJ stroller so I can't use that. I tried rigging it and it sorta worked but I would still kick it. DO they make something that is not directly between you & the stroller?


I have the Peg Perego Pliko P3 that the wonderful Stephres gave to me.  It has 2 little spots for a bigger kid to stand on the back.  They don't get in the way at all. 



ireland_nicole said:


> [URL=http://s446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/th_?action=view&current=011-2.jpg]


Wow Nicole!! Everything looks great!!!  I love the little bubble and the matching outfits!  So sweet!    I've been thinking of you often.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick hi!
> I am back from our trip to visit my Father..I was thinking I would do a non-disney trip report.
> 
> I am trying to clean up a bit. hannah has been whiney and cranky all morning, she is finally napping!
> 
> I am doing some Spring cleaning...
> 
> Anyone know where I can sell used cloth diapers these days? I know ebay no longer allows it....
> I had a lot from Megan, but Im not CDing Hannah, so its time to purge my stash.
> 
> Is there a website that sells WDW merchandise? I want some things for Megan's birthday..


I was just thinking about you today and wondering if you were back yet.



Diz-Mommy said:


> My son put one of those small Sandylion stickers up his nose once (a Disney sticker mind you) both nostrils were bleeding from his attempts to dig it out and so I couldn't tell where to start my search.  I asked him "which one is it in?" and he says "a Daisy one" as in Daisy Duck   Anyhow, a high powered flashlight and a set of tweezers later, I found the right nostril and Daisy was rescued.
> 
> The scary part is when you go digging, you're afraid the kid is either gonna get scared and snarf it up into his lungs, or you're going to push it up farther.  I must agree the up the nose stuff seems to be a right of passage...for kids and parents!


Great way to keep it on topic with the Disney sticker up the nose! LOL!  I had to laugh when I came to the "Daisy One" comment!  But, I'm sure it wasn't too funny at the time!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking, seeing all the wonderful stuff everyone has been making.  Having my fourth has made life a little more interesting!!  I am about to make our dining reservations for our Sept trip so I am starting to think about what I will be sewing for the girls!  I am very excited.  Right now I am working on some dresses for a friend who is going in May.  She has been allowing me to borrow her disney embroidery machine (the wally one from a few years back) so I am doing it as a thanks.  She is providing the fabric.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has used disney fabrics or colors for Carla's new dress pattern.  I am trying to figure out what would work best.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Hopefully I will be on here more regularly.  I have missed my sewing fix!!


I would think something with a big print would work really well with that pattern.  Are we talking about the Cathy pattern?  I have one for Tessa that is almost done that is made with a large flower print and it's really cute!



lovesdumbo said:


> Then when I was finished my DD who was 8 at the time says to me "Mommy, how to you get them to look so real?" I guess I did OK.


That is too cute!! I love it!



jas0202 said:


> Belle:


Well, you made it to pizza night!  Teresa and I were talking about how talented you are and that we both adore the Tiana dress!



jholbron said:


> This board is addictive when I first read that warning when I found this site I thought yall where exaggerating.  There is so much pretty stuff on this site!! This is the conversation I had with my dh this morning:
> 
> I do not shop at WalMart very often so when he was reconciling the checkbook there was a WalMart charge for $55.
> 
> He called  and said what did you buy at WalMart for $55?
> 
> I said - Oh they had a huge clearance on Fabric and I got a bunch of really good deals.  (mostly Disney)
> 
> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> I had no logical explanation to this.
> 
> JoEllen






teresajoy said:


> You know what's funny, right after I read about all these things getting stuck up kids noses this morning, my Mom called me. My cousin's little boy had to have his adnoids taken out and his tonsils, I think? Anyway, they discovered that part of his breathing problems were caused by a Lego that they figured had been stuck in his nose for a month or two!


Oh my gosh!  That's so weird!! The same exact thing happened with MY cousin's little boy this week! 



poohnpigletCA said:


>


Let me guess the theme- cuteness galore?  Because that's what I see!  Darla outdid herself with the Alice dress and the other outfit is too cute!  What a great deal on it, too!



aboveH20 said:


> *lorilais_mommie*
> 
> I don't know if it's due to global warming, the HINI virus, or "operator error"  but I don't seem to have the know-how to copy photos.


That just made me laugh!  You're too funny!  Did you check out the tutorial on how to multi-quote in the first post?  Or, are the pictures disappearing when you try to multi-quote?



ncmomof2 said:


>


I love seeing those cute faces again!  What great outfits!  The purses are wonderful, too!! 



h518may said:


> I know someone else answered, but yes I ordered mine from fabric.com I also have this
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=f9bfdda5-4ad6-45c0-9197-d2025502dc81
> 
> I also have this material cut out to make a vida.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the nice comments on the shirts.  I now have some more t-shirts to make for Easter.


Thank you!  I just love that fabric!



kteesmumma said:


> Wow just love everyones stuff...I have been a designer of Childrens Boutique Clothing for 3 years now. The end of last year I basically stopped creating...I still on occassion design and I will do orders for my past customers if they ask.
> 
> I thought I would share a few of my favorite past designs


!!  Wow, you've made some wonderful things!  I love the little boy stuff!  Too cute!



SallyfromDE said:


> Sort of, there was a 12 year old in having a baby.


Oh, that is so sad.  



Granna4679 said:


> Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
> I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.


WOO-HOO!!! How exciting!!! 



fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla


 and prayers for you and your family.



Astro Orbiter said:


> Can someone help me out?
> 
> DD 'accidentally' snipped one of her favorite t-shirts.  Any idea on if this is fixable?  It's a loose tunic-type shirt with crochet trim at the neck, so it's not like I can stick an applique on it.
> 
> Of course, she wants to wear it to school tomorrow for twin day...
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Deb


Do you have a picture of the shirt you could post so we could see where you could fix it?  Sorry if you already posted one, I'm not caught up yet. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined the world of facebook and I don't have very many friends.  I would love if some of you would become my friends.  I would love to get a preview of all the wonderful creations ya'll have done before they go on here.  I did it under my business name Long Mountain Embroidery.  But you ladies know me as lynnanddbyz. Thank you so much I look forward to seeing you on there.


I friended you!



ncmomof2 said:


> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> UGH!! That's just not nice!  Even if she were paying you, I would think she would gush a little over the cuteness of the dresses!  But, if she's not even paying you for them, that is even more hurtful!
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more with Megan (who despite the breezy day was convinced her shoes made her feet hot, meanwhile my Father is constantly cold, had his sweater on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom is so pretty!  I really love the way that shirt looks on her, too.  The picture of your dad and mom with Megan is so precious!
> 
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOP STITCH
> 
> What is the proper spacing for a top stitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if it's proper, but I usually try to keep it around 1/8".
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> Back to my sickbed... the bug I was fighting earlier this week has won and I'm feeling wiped out after less than 30 minutes trying to catch up on email and such.


Ugh!  I feel for you!  This has been the worst winter for illnesses that I can remember!  I hope you feel better soon!



mgmsmommy said:


>


WOW!!! These are SO cute!!! They are really going to love these!  The matching bags are perfect, too!  Thank you so much!! E-mail me if you need the address!


----------



## glorib

I'm having sewing block!  I want to make something for Ella to wear to kindergarten screening, but I just can't come up with anything.  And the non-disney fabric in my stash just isn't inspiring me at the moment.  I was thinking of ruffle-hem easy fits, a peasant top and a simply sweet, but now just need to find some fabric.  I plan to go out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and peruse, hoping for inspiration. . .

Anyone have a super brilliant and adorably cute idea?  Or photos to share to inspire me?  Oh, yeah - kindergarten screening is Tuesday, so it has to be something I can whip up in a day or so.  I know if anyone can inspire me, it's all of you!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


> I have the Peg Perego Pliko P3 that the wonderful Stephres gave to me.  It has 2 little spots for a bigger kid to stand on the back.  They don't get in the way at all.



Finally!!  Something I can comment on since I have absolutely no hope of contributing to anything else you smarty pants seamstresses gab about.   Someday, someday...

Anyway, I am 5'10, and it wasn't until I found the P3 that I fell in love with a stroller.  I didn't kick the back (like I did with most others), and DNiece fits perfectly on the footboard.   I love my P3 so much I'm considering getting preggo since DS will soon not need it (he only even uses it now at WDW).


----------



## xanphylus

Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!

I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?

Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to! 

Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> I would think something with a big print would work really well with that pattern.  Are we talking about the Cathy pattern?  I have one for Tessa that is almost done that is made with a large flower print and it's really cute!



I was talking about the Cathy pattern.  I was wondering if anyone tried the red/blakc/white/yellow minnie dot combos.  Also any of the disney fabrics out there.  I wonder how the new Peter Pan stuff would look...





HeatherSue said:


> I love seeing those cute faces again!  What great outfits!  The purses are wonderful, too!!




Thanks!






HeatherSue said:


> UGH!! That's just not nice!  Even if she were paying you, I would think she would gush a little over the cuteness of the dresses!  But, if she's not even paying you for them, that is even more hurtful!





I am trying to let go but it does hurt.  She is a friend so I am trying to believe that she is not trying to hurt me!


----------



## DisneyKings

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.



I had a White given to me by my MIL & it took me a few years b/c it was so hard to figure the threading & tension.  Do you have a manual for it?  That's going to be the only way to get it all figured out easily.  If you don't have one, maybe you can google it & find one online or call the company to get a copy of it.  I really had trouble getting the tension right on mine, so you may need to play with that.


----------



## RMAMom

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.



I have a basic White and I have never have a problem. It was given to me a few years ago but maybe because it's a basic machine I have been able to use it. Have you gone to the White website and looked for a store in your area that sells them. You may be able to find a store that will give you a few tutorials on how to use it. Try whitesewing.com and see what you come up with.  Look for stores that sell or repair them and call and ask for help. If you don't have the owners manual you may be able to download it from the website or email them and have it mailed to you. I hope that helps, if not don't give up, post again and we'll see what we can come up with.
Keep us posted!


----------



## RMAMom

I am very suspisious..... As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK. I am in NJ. He is married and they have my only grandchild, Emily Rose. Anyway they are coming home for Easter. Originally this was going to be a surprise for everyone they were going to be here April 1st which is my husbands birthday and surprise everyone. I was going to be the only one that knew they were coming. The plan was to tell everyone that Marty couldn't get leave and they weren't coming but after a horrible winter followed by the death of a beloved Uncle last month I told them that the family really needed something to look forward so we canceled the surprise part of the plan. The kids decided to come earlier and were supposed to be here today. On Tuesday Marty calls and says that his leave was canceled for the weekend because they have a project at work and he won't be able to leave until Sunday morning and they will be here by Tuesday. Yesterday I call my Daughter-in-Law and she doesn't answer her cell, that never happens. My son calls 5 minuets later but I didn't get it in time so I call him right back and get his voice mail, also unusual. He calls me back 10 minutes later and I can tell he's in the car so I ask what he's up to and he tells me that he and Jen and Emily are on their way to Laughton to the mall because Jen and Emily haven't been out in a few days and have cabin fever. Laughton is an hour away from their house. It doesn't make sense that they would drive an hour to the mall and back just to get out 2 days before they take a 3 day road trip!
I am thinking they are trying to surprise me and while I would be delighted to see them here early I am in a little bit of a panic because I have 2 outfits that I want to get done for Emily this weekend and then of course there is the laundry, and housekeeping that I usually get done on the weekends and I really need to get out and get some groceries, etc. OK it's 5:30 am and I have a simply sweet and easy fits to cut out.


----------



## dogodisney

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.



Did you buy it at Joann's? If you did, maybe someone in the store can show you how to thread it.

Have you ever done any sewing? If not, you can practice sewing without even threading the machine! Just use the needle to follow the lines on a piece of lined paper. It will help you to get a feel for the machine. After that you could make placemats or something similar that is easy but will give you some practice before you move on to clothing.


----------



## NiniMorris

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.




Where in GA are you?  I seem to be having basic 'sewing' classes this week in my studio....my DIL is trying to make some dresses to sell...


If I were you my first stop would be the internet to see if there is a manual there for your machine.  (I always get the manual from the internet with any new machine I am getting, and devour it before the machine gets here...)  I know some manuals are better than others...but that should give you a place to start.

Then, I would take a deep breath, lock the kids away somewhere (LOL) grab a cup of coffee and sit in front of the machine with the manual.   Read it paragraph by paragraph and not go on to the next paragraph until I understood what the writer was saying.  If there are pictures to accompany it, make sure my results match the picture...if not, redo it!

I know that sounds simple...but believe me...every time I have to rethread my serger, I have to re read the manual.  It usually takes me about an hour to get it threaded right and another hour to get the tension right!  I go at it with the understanding it is going to take me that long and try not to stress....

My DIL had problems winding a bobbin...she had tried so many times she was in tears.  She was so upset, because she just ended up with a tangled mess whenever she tried.  Finally my DS took a look at it and did it the first time.  Once she saw what she was doing wrong she was able to laugh at her problem, cause it was so simple.

It is a learning experience of trial and error...  but you will get it...


PM me if I can help...





====================

Yes, I know...NEVER a simple short answer from me!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up in the last week- sorry about that! But, I did want to show you what I made for Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  She wanted a Rock' N Roll outfit.  I thought LisaZoe's Zoe pattern would work great for a rock 'n roll skirt!  The pattern was really fun to do and it wasn't difficult at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some appliques for Tessa and Sawyer's shirts.  Be prepared for too many pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite picture from the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I shot these pictures, we were off to Chuck E. Cheese for her party!  The place was PACKED!  We had 20 kids at the party and it was a madhouse.  They had a great time, though!
> 
> Tessa got SO many compliments on her outfit!  She loved it!



Love the skirt!  Looks like something dd6 would love.  That looks like it was a great party, but Tessa just looks like she's getting too big!


----------



## kimmylaj

glorib said:


> I'm having sewing block!  I want to make something for Ella to wear to kindergarten screening, but I just can't come up with anything.  And the non-disney fabric in my stash just isn't inspiring me at the moment.  I was thinking of ruffle-hem easy fits, a peasant top and a simply sweet, but now just need to find some fabric.  I plan to go out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and peruse, hoping for inspiration. . .
> 
> Anyone have a super brilliant and adorably cute idea?  Or photos to share to inspire me?  Oh, yeah - kindergarten screening is Tuesday, so it has to be something I can whip up in a day or so.  I know if anyone can inspire me, it's all of you!



do you have any of the storybook fabric that walmart had at the beginning of school. that is what mia had for her first day of prek and it was a big hit


----------



## glorib

kimmylaj said:


> do you have any of the storybook fabric that walmart had at the beginning of school. that is what mia had for her first day of prek and it was a big hit



Now I'm kicking myself because I picked up that fabric a couple of different times, but talked myself out of it.  Now I wish I hadn't - that would be really cute!  Maybe if nothing strikes my fancy at Hobby Lobby, I'll go to the only WalMart left around that still has fabric and check to see if they still have some.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

RMAMom said:


> I am very suspisious..... As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK. I am in NJ. He is married and they have my only grandchild, Emily Rose. Anyway they are coming home for Easter. Originally this was going to be a surprise for everyone they were going to be here April 1st which is my husbands birthday and surprise everyone. I was going to be the only one that knew they were coming. The plan was to tell everyone that Marty couldn't get leave and they weren't coming but after a horrible winter followed by the death of a beloved Uncle last month I told them that the family really needed something to look forward so we canceled the surprise part of the plan. The kids decided to come earlier and were supposed to be here today. On Tuesday Marty calls and says that his leave was canceled for the weekend because they have a project at work and he won't be able to leave until Sunday morning and they will be here by Tuesday. Yesterday I call my Daughter-in-Law and she doesn't answer her cell, that never happens. My son calls 5 minuets later but I didn't get it in time so I call him right back and get his voice mail, also unusual. He calls me back 10 minutes later and I can tell he's in the car so I ask what he's up to and he tells me that he and Jen and Emily are on their way to Laughton to the mall because Jen and Emily haven't been out in a few days and have cabin fever. Laughton is an hour away from their house. It doesn't make sense that they would drive an hour to the mall and back just to get out 2 days before they take a 3 day road trip!
> I am thinking they are trying to surprise me and while I would be delighted to see them here early I am in a little bit of a panic because I have 2 outfits that I want to get done for Emily this weekend and then of course there is the laundry, and housekeeping that I usually get done on the weekends and I really need to get out and get some groceries, etc. OK it's 5:30 am and I have a simply sweet and easy fits to cut out.



Is your son at Tinker AFB?  Totally not the point of the post, I know, but we live about 25 minutes from there, and my grandparents worked there for yeeears.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> Oh great...thanks for the info.  Yes, that is what I got.   I was hoping that would be the case.  Do you know what the difference in the PE-750D and the PE-750D FS is (can't find anything about the difference)?  Which one is yours (mine is PE-750D)?  I will probably be bugging you with more questions when it arrives.
> Oh yeah..one more now...it takes "A" bobbins, correct?



I have never heard of FS before  I have the PE-750D.  I got mine back in January.  I didn't pay attention to the bobbins but I know that they are exactly the same as my Brother CS 6000t.  Mine machine came with a whole spool of bobbin thread...so that is one less thing you will need to pick up before it arrives.  It has quite a few bobbins that come with it.  And since I usually use white bobbin thread I have never really used more than two at a time.

One thing you might want to do is go to brother's website and download a few of their free designs to play around with when you get your machine.  They have some pretty butterflies there.  I collected some big scraps I had of cotton and did several testers before I bought anything.

Question away...I don't mind.  I really like my machine.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

glorib said:


> I'm having sewing block!  I want to make something for Ella to wear to kindergarten screening, but I just can't come up with anything.  And the non-disney fabric in my stash just isn't inspiring me at the moment.  I was thinking of ruffle-hem easy fits, a peasant top and a simply sweet, but now just need to find some fabric.  I plan to go out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and peruse, hoping for inspiration. . .
> 
> Anyone have a super brilliant and adorably cute idea?  Or photos to share to inspire me?  Oh, yeah - kindergarten screening is Tuesday, so it has to be something I can whip up in a day or so.  I know if anyone can inspire me, it's all of you!



Do you have a JoAnn's Store near you?  They have coordinating Juvenile Apparel Fabrics that are really cute.  Some with flowers, Dogs, cats etc.  Even some fabrics for boys with bugs and robots.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.



I hope it isn't this machine.

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/sew-ea...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=ct|ct0052|ct0053

I bought one of these for DD and I can't thread it.  It was so irritating I threw it away.  I even sent an email to White asking about how to thread it.  They offered no help or support.  If you have your receipt return it!


----------



## NiniMorris

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I hope it isn't this machine.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/sew-ea...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=ct|ct0052|ct0053
> 
> I bought one of these for DD and I can't thread it.  It was so irritating I threw it away.  I even sent an email to White asking about how to thread it.  They offered no help or support.  If you have your receipt return it!



Oh my goodness...that is EXACTLY the one we were thinking about getting for my GD2...she is wanting a sewing machine sooo bad.  I thought it would be better than one of those kiddie toy ones...glad you warned me!

(and yes, I am not one to recommend buying a toy machine..I'd much rather buy a cheap 'real' machine for their first machine.  Last longer and teaches them more, but she is only two years old.  My DD9's first machine was a regular sized Singer...my first was an o-l-d singer in a round wooden case!  And, I still have it!!!!)

Nini


----------



## xanphylus

DisneyKings said:


> I had a White given to me by my MIL & it took me a few years b/c it was so hard to figure the threading & tension.  Do you have a manual for it?  That's going to be the only way to get it all figured out easily.  If you don't have one, maybe you can google it & find one online or call the company to get a copy of it.  I really had trouble getting the tension right on mine, so you may need to play with that.



Tried the manual- I still couldn't get it to thread.  The pictures were not that great and didn't show how to put the thread down in the little hole thing in the bottom... dunno if that makes sense or not. It just said, put the thread down and it will thread itself pretty much.... I didn't get it... 
I think I found a friend to help me though, just need to work out a time to meet up with her I hope- but she is usually busy and I didn't wanna bust into her home schooling time! Thanks for the advice and I will try again!


----------



## xanphylus

NiniMorris said:


> Where in GA are you?  I seem to be having basic 'sewing' classes this week in my studio....my DIL is trying to make some dresses to sell...
> 
> 
> If I were you my first stop would be the internet to see if there is a manual there for your machine.  (I always get the manual from the internet with any new machine I am getting, and devour it before the machine gets here...)  I know some manuals are better than others...but that should give you a place to start.
> 
> Then, I would take a deep breath, lock the kids away somewhere (LOL) grab a cup of coffee and sit in front of the machine with the manual.   Read it paragraph by paragraph and not go on to the next paragraph until I understood what the writer was saying.  If there are pictures to accompany it, make sure my results match the picture...if not, redo it!
> 
> I know that sounds simple...but believe me...every time I have to rethread my serger, I have to re read the manual.  It usually takes me about an hour to get it threaded right and another hour to get the tension right!  I go at it with the understanding it is going to take me that long and try not to stress....
> 
> My DIL had problems winding a bobbin...she had tried so many times she was in tears.  She was so upset, because she just ended up with a tangled mess whenever she tried.  Finally my DS took a look at it and did it the first time.  Once she saw what she was doing wrong she was able to laugh at her problem, cause it was so simple.
> 
> It is a learning experience of trial and error...  but you will get it...
> 
> 
> PM me if I can help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================
> 
> Yes, I know...NEVER a simple short answer from me!!!!



I will try it again and again until I get this right!! I live in Gwinnett county- I was going to try the store I bought it at, but they closed.  I asked at my JoAnns and they said they don't do intro to sewing classes anymore- but the store next door did. I will try them when I can go in without the kids. I know it will take time, but I sooo wanna sew now! Impatient, yes.... crafty, yes.... good mix- I dunno...  I am willing to do what it takes to get this right- even if it means driving an hour or so out of my way to do it! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I hope it isn't this machine.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/sew-ea...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=ct|ct0052|ct0053
> 
> I bought one of these for DD and I can't thread it.  It was so irritating I threw it away.  I even sent an email to White asking about how to thread it.  They offered no help or support.  If you have your receipt return it!



It is not that machine! Its a basic one that is white in color. I bought it years ago! Thanks though!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness...that is EXACTLY the one we were thinking about getting for my GD2...she is wanting a sewing machine sooo bad.  I thought it would be better than one of those kiddie toy ones...glad you warned me!
> 
> (and yes, I am not one to recommend buying a toy machine..I'd much rather buy a cheap 'real' machine for their first machine.  Last longer and teaches them more, but she is only two years old.  My DD9's first machine was a regular sized Singer...my first was an o-l-d singer in a round wooden case!  And, I still have it!!!!)
> 
> Nini



I see that your GD is 2, but instead of buying a machine like that I'd get her a real one.  My DD has been sewing on my lap since she was old enough to sit there.  When she was 5 I bought her a sewing machine off of craigslist.  It took a few months of looking, but I finally got her a full-size, great sewing machine for only $50 that was about $700 new.  For a year she sewed only with me there, and now she sews what she wants to when she wants to and calls for help.

At 2, DD's job was to remove pins and put them in the pincushion, to sort the scrap bin, and, occasionally, to pull all the fabric out and fling it into a pile.  She also got to sit on my lap and help guide the fabric through the machine.  Oh, wait, I forgot her most important sewing contribution - to mess with that fun little tension dial when I wasn't looking!  It spins up, it spins down.  And mom never checks it until things are not sewing right!

Deb


----------



## jcwishes

For a first sewing machine for a child I highly recommend the Janome sew mini.  We have the hello kitty model from Target.com I believe.  I have used it when my machine was in the shop.

I am thinking about a new machine for me.  I love the Disney alphabets and designes with the brother but have heard mixed reviews.  My main wish is to have a machine that will not frustrate me--bobbin issues thread breaks etc..  I have always wanted a Viking and would invest but am torn.  Any recs?  and how much should I look at spending.  I have had my  current machine for 12 years bought it used it is a singer quantum cxl--we have had a good relationship but I am thinking I would like to move on in the next year.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness...that is EXACTLY the one we were thinking about getting for my GD2...she is wanting a sewing machine sooo bad.  I thought it would be better than one of those kiddie toy ones...glad you warned me!
> 
> (and yes, I am not one to recommend buying a toy machine..I'd much rather buy a cheap 'real' machine for their first machine.  Last longer and teaches them more, but she is only two years old.  My DD9's first machine was a regular sized Singer...my first was an o-l-d singer in a round wooden case!  And, I still have it!!!!)
> 
> Nini



I got Kirsta a Hello Kitty by Janome a few years ago. She doesn't have the patience to do much sewing right now. But I've used it a few times. the only thing to drive me nuts, no light. 
Anyway, Janome has a mini machine that would be nice, without paying extra for the Hello Kitty. Stay away from Sears, I think they still use the chain stitch method. I had one as a kid, and it used to drive me crazy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jcwishes said:


> For a first sewing machine for a child I highly recommend the Janome sew mini.  We have the hello kitty model from Target.com I believe.  I have used it when my machine was in the shop.
> 
> I am thinking about a new machine for me.  I love the Disney alphabets and designes with the brother but have heard mixed reviews.  My main wish is to have a machine that will not frustrate me--bobbin issues thread breaks etc..  I have always wanted a Viking and would invest but am torn.  Any recs?  and how much should I look at spending.  I have had my  current machine for 12 years bought it used it is a singer quantum cxl--we have had a good relationship but I am thinking I would like to move on in the next year.



I must say, great minds think alike. 

I grew up with Singer. And when my mother needed to replace her some years back, she was dead set on a Singer. Yet when she was out looking, she found herself drawn to a Janome. I used it, liked it and when my machine Singer broke went with the brother everyone recommended, the CS6000i, but it broke within a few months. But I loved the machine. I think if I did it again, it would be a more sturdy machine then the walmart make. I have a Brother embroidery, and just love it. I did end up with a Janome sewing machine, and love it.


----------



## teresajoy

jas0202 said:


> I can't multi quote at the moment for some reason, but all of your kind words have literally made my day!
> 
> Teresajoy...If you think that they are readable enough then go for it!  I just kind of made it up as I went along so I hope people can understand it!  You can use the photo too if you want, because the directions make a little more sense if you can compare it to the picture.   I will try to remember to leave it in my photobucket account and not delete it!  You might also include a link to THIS post by froggy33.  It was my starting off point, so I want to make sure she gets plenty of credit too!



Great!!! Thank you!!! 

And, like my sister said, we were talking about you at Pizza night last night!!! We LOOOVE your Tiana! (and all the other ones!)




Granna4679 said:


> Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
> I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that  site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.



Oh what fun you will have!!! 


fairygoodmother said:


> well friends and prayer buddies
> 
> I just talked to my dad -- he took Anne (mom) to the doctor today; they offered to drain the fluid from the pleural cavity again, and she refused treatment.
> Hospice has now been called and will take over at their home tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> In the meantime, she is causing grief for all of us.  She's accusing Dad's kids of not wanting her kids to visit, saying we all have never liked her kids, etc.  It's been 40 years.  If we didn't like them do you think we would still communicate with them?  We've been BEGGING them to visit with her.
> Anyway,  please continue your prayers when you think of it.  Dad still wants her to remain at home...he will need strength and comfort that only God can provide.
> 
> 
> Darla



Darla, I'm so sorry. This has to be so hard on all of you. 




Astro Orbiter said:


> Can someone help me out?
> 
> DD 'accidentally' snipped one of her favorite t-shirts.  Any idea on if this is fixable?  It's a loose tunic-type shirt with crochet trim at the neck, so it's not like I can stick an applique on it.
> 
> Of course, she wants to wear it to school tomorrow for twin day...
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Deb



I've hand sewn t-shirts before to fix a hole. It worked well. I guess it depends on where the hole is and how big it is. 


lynnanddbyz said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined the world of facebook and I don't have very many friends.  I would love if some of you would become my friends.  I would love to get a preview of all the wonderful creations ya'll have done before they go on here.  I did it under my business name Long Mountain Embroidery.  But you ladies know me as lynnanddbyz. Thank you so much I look forward to seeing you on there.


I just sent you a friend request. 



ncmomof2 said:


> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I vent for a second?  I mentioned yesterday that I am making dresses for a friend who allowed me to borrow her disney embroidery machine ( the cheapest one and she does not know how to sew).  Well, I have made four dresses for her so far for her vacation coming up.  I gave her the lastest one this morning.  She barely thanked me and commented that she like a different hem.  I stayed up till 12:30am finishing it and that is it?!  Two others I gave to her daughter for her birthday.  I got the thank you today and the note just said thank you.  In fact, she told me the other day that her daughters favorite gift was a note card set from her party.  Seriously!  I have spent MAJOR time one this and they do not seem to appreciate it.  Oh, and I overheard her going on and on about how I can make the dresses because I am borrowing her machine.  UGH!  Am I being crazy here?  I so don't want to make the other three dresses I have planned!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's just nuts!!! You know, it doesn't even matter if the machine is the cheapest embroidery machine (I have that machine and like it for the most part). She could have lent you the most expensive machine out there, and it STILL would be no excuse for the way she is acting! I'm so sorry she is acting like this with you. I don't think that people who don't sew have a CLUE how much time it takes to make somthing. And, that's not even mentioning the heart we put into things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  That's so weird!! The same exact thing happened with MY cousin's little boy this week! .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ARE SUCH A DOOFUS!
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having sewing block!  I want to make something for Ella to wear to kindergarten screening, but I just can't come up with anything.  And the non-disney fabric in my stash just isn't inspiring me at the moment.  I was thinking of ruffle-hem easy fits, a peasant top and a simply sweet, but now just need to find some fabric.  I plan to go out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and peruse, hoping for inspiration. . .
> 
> Anyone have a super brilliant and adorably cute idea?  Or photos to share to inspire me?  Oh, yeah - kindergarten screening is Tuesday, so it has to be something I can whip up in a day or so.  I know if anyone can inspire me, it's all of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of the other Mom's are asking their friends this same question.....
> 
> Seriously though, with your talent, anything you make is going to be adorable!
> 
> 
> xanphylus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you let us know what model it is? Or, post a picture for us?
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very suspisious..... As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK. I am in NJ. He is married and they have my only grandchild, Emily Rose. Anyway they are coming home for Easter. Originally this was going to be a surprise for everyone they were going to be here April 1st which is my husbands birthday and surprise everyone. I was going to be the only one that knew they were coming. The plan was to tell everyone that Marty couldn't get leave and they weren't coming but after a horrible winter followed by the death of a beloved Uncle last month I told them that the family really needed something to look forward so we canceled the surprise part of the plan. The kids decided to come earlier and were supposed to be here today. On Tuesday Marty calls and says that his leave was canceled for the weekend because they have a project at work and he won't be able to leave until Sunday morning and they will be here by Tuesday. Yesterday I call my Daughter-in-Law and she doesn't answer her cell, that never happens. My son calls 5 minuets later but I didn't get it in time so I call him right back and get his voice mail, also unusual. He calls me back 10 minutes later and I can tell he's in the car so I ask what he's up to and he tells me that he and Jen and Emily are on their way to Laughton to the mall because Jen and Emily haven't been out in a few days and have cabin fever. Laughton is an hour away from their house. It doesn't make sense that they would drive an hour to the mall and back just to get out 2 days before they take a 3 day road trip!
> I am thinking they are trying to surprise me and while I would be delighted to see them here early I am in a little bit of a panic because I have 2 outfits that I want to get done for Emily this weekend and then of course there is the laundry, and housekeeping that I usually get done on the weekends and I really need to get out and get some groceries, etc. OK it's 5:30 am and I have a simply sweet and easy fits to cut out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exciting!! I hope you are right!
Click to expand...


----------



## Haganfam5

Wow! I am so far behind! I had a lot going on with school, papers and mid-terms. I have a long weekend and I am going to enjoy every second. Everything posted lately is just beautiful!

The Mary Poppins sticks out in my mind because you all know how much we LOVE her! It came out just beautiful, you did an amazing job!!!

The bell does look great with the hoop. It looked beautiful without it too.  I would probably add a "fluffer" (what my daughter calls it) too, to fluff up the top of the dress below the waist. I usually make them like a simply tutu with strips of tulle tied around an elastic waist band. That would poof up the top of the dress too.

I hope I can get back later and comment some more. I know there was so many beautiful things posted lately!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you to of you who found me on facebook.  I am new to facebook and my friends have been telling me to join and it would help get my name out there.  I definitely wanted to see all the wonderful stuff everyone on here talks about posting on their pages.  Look forward to seeing all of you there soon.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I need some ideas if you please.  My son had his first t-ball practice and on the way home announced that Mom needs a baseball Mommy shirt.  Does anyone have any ideas or know of a design I can purchase?  I would love to do one, but I just don't have any clue what to do.  Thanks!


----------



## xanphylus

teresajoy said:


> Could you let us know what model it is? Or, post a picture for us?



White Model1415. Anyone heard of it or used it? I have been looking around online and I have not found too much info.


----------



## emcreative

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some ideas if you please.  My son had his first t-ball practice and on the way home announced that Mom needs a baseball Mommy shirt.  Does anyone have any ideas or know of a design I can purchase?  I would love to do one, but I just don't have any clue what to do.  Thanks!



Did you want to do them yourself or just purchase the shirts?  We always go for the whole "Embarrass you kids!" thing!  (By now I hope you all know I'm saying that jokingly, my kids aren't really embarrassed, they love it!)  For the "fan" shirts we do them at "Customizedgirl.com" and wait for a special.  Right now they have shirts for $7.95 and that includes the graphics and printing!

Here's the one I designed for softball last year.  It was pretty funny, the team decided that it was a lucky shirt, so I really heard from the girls if I didn't wear it!  And one of the girl's even jokingly said to her mom "How come you don't love ME that much???" (The mom is great, the coach, and obviously had to wear a team shirt as the coach!)







These are some fun shirts we just got.  Hannah is in competitive Dance this year so the WHOLE family decided we wanted to surprise her with these:

For little brothers "Phineas" and "Ferb":





For big sisters Emmy and Lizzie:






They were so affordable we also got them for me, dad and gramma!  You really can't beat $8 a shirt.

Okay I'm sure there are crafty people out there who can send you in the right direction if you want to make it yourself.  This was our solution, at first because I wasn't crafty and now because all my machines and materials are packed while we make home repairs!

Marah


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

emcreative said:


> Did you want to do them yourself or just purchase the shirts?  We always go for the whole "Embarrass you kids!" thing!  (By now I hope you all know I'm saying that jokingly, my kids aren't really embarrassed, they love it!)  For the "fan" shirts we do them at "Customizedgirl.com" and wait for a special.  Right now they have shirts for $7.95 and that includes the graphics and printing!
> 
> Here's the one I designed for softball last year.  It was pretty funny, the team decided that it was a lucky shirt, so I really heard from the girls if I didn't wear it!  And one of the girl's even jokingly said to her mom "How come you don't love ME that much???" (The mom is great, the coach, and obviously had to wear a team shirt as the coach!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some fun shirts we just got.  Hannah is in competitive Dance this year so the WHOLE family decided we wanted to surprise her with these:
> 
> For little brothers "Phineas" and "Ferb":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For big sisters Emmy and Lizzie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were so affordable we also got them for me, dad and gramma!  You really can't beat $8 a shirt.
> 
> Okay I'm sure there are crafty people out there who can send you in the right direction if you want to make it yourself.  This was our solution, at first because I wasn't crafty and now because all my machines and materials are packed while we make home repairs!
> 
> Marah



Those are just precious!  I love the fan shirts!  My husband is the coach so he will be wearing a matching shirt, but my 2 year old and I have got to come up with something before the first game.  I was hoping some of the awesome ladies on this board had a digitized design that would work, but I may go to the site you mentioned for some fun shirts too.

Dawn


----------



## emcreative

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Those are just precious!  I love the fan shirts!  My husband is the coach so he will be wearing a matching shirt, but my 2 year old and I have got to come up with something before the first game.  I was hoping some of the awesome ladies on this board had a digitized design that would work, but I may go to the site you mentioned for some fun shirts too.
> 
> Dawn



I love Heather's stuff but I haven't noticed a baseball one yet.  Claire at Stitch on Time had a "Baseball Mom" logo, but I don't think it's made it back online yet after her reorganizing.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I hadn't seen one on Heather's site either.  I was hoping there were some more sites you awesome ladies knew about that would have something on them.  I can't create my own yet!


----------



## jas0202

teresajoy said:


> Great!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> And, like my sister said, we were talking about you at Pizza night last night!!! We LOOOVE your Tiana! (and all the other ones!)



OK...SERIOUSLY...Why can't I multi quote???  

Anyway, I wish I could have REALLY made it to pizza night!  Dinner at our house was kind of a bomb and pizza sounds really yummy...   Thanks again for the ego strokes....you just may inspire me to keep sewing for a while!


----------



## emcreative

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I hadn't seen one on Heather's site either.  I was hoping there were some more sites you awesome ladies knew about that would have something on them.  I can't create my own yet!


I'll message you


----------



## WDWAtLast

Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!


----------



## Granna4679

mgmsmommy said:


> Finished my outfits for the big give:



These are so cute!  They are going to love them.  And I think the purses are a great little "extra".  



ncmomof2 said:


> I was talking about the Cathy pattern.  I was wondering if anyone tried the red/blakc/white/yellow minnie dot combos.  Also any of the disney fabrics out there.  I wonder how the new Peter Pan stuff would look...



I haven't tried the red/black/white/yellow combo yet but I made these for big gives a few weeks ago with the "cathy" pattern











Astro Orbiter said:


> Oh, wait, I forgot her most important sewing contribution - to mess with that fun little tension dial when I wasn't looking!  It spins up, it spins down.  And mom never checks it until things are not sewing right!
> 
> Deb



Haha!! Too cute!


----------



## karamat

OMG - I got myself 30+ pages behind again!  The fundraiser I'm co-chairing is in 2 weeks... we've been working on it since last summer and I'm really ready to be done 



aimeeg said:


> Now that is my kind of Birthday! What is the name of the front Moda fabric?



The stack in the lower right is Plume by Tula Pink.  If you're thinking about getting some, get it sooner rather than later.  All the pre-cuts (charm squares, jelly rolls, fat quarter sets) are sold out at Moda, and I've heard that sales of it are swift at stores.  I'm trying not to use that as reasoning to stock up on her last line - Hushabye - while I still can 

Jham - I really want to see Lilly's Pink Cowboy outfit!!  I wanted to use the pink Riley Blake cowboy prints for my daughter's rodeo outfit, but ended up using the brown colorway instead.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!



These are so cute! I love the main fabric! Where did you get it? 
I'm hoping to post some of my newest creations soon. I finished the girls' Easter dresses, but haven't had the opportunity to get a picture of them in the dresses. Only 3 weeks until we leave for Disney! Can't wait! I have finished all of our Disney dresses, but I need to finish our Strawberry Festival dresses for the weekend before we leave. My grandpa and his wife live in Pontchatoula, La, so we are headed over there in two weeks for a visit and to enjoy the strawberry festival!  Ifa any of you lovely ladies ( or Tom) are going to be in the World between April 17th and the 23rd, I'd love to meet up with you!!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Wow everyone is so nice here. 
Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
 so i got sleep in until 3pm today. 

Also why i have a few moments
Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress

Mary's Hat. 
May still have to rethink the tool under the chin. 
sorry for the red-eye









Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there. 
But the lettering came out perfectly!!!





Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!


----------



## princesskayla

glorib said:


> I'm having sewing block!  I want to make something for Ella to wear to kindergarten screening, but I just can't come up with anything.  And the non-disney fabric in my stash just isn't inspiring me at the moment.  I was thinking of ruffle-hem easy fits, a peasant top and a simply sweet, but now just need to find some fabric.  I plan to go out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and peruse, hoping for inspiration. . .
> 
> Anyone have a super brilliant and adorably cute idea?  Or photos to share to inspire me?  Oh, yeah - kindergarten screening is Tuesday, so it has to be something I can whip up in a day or so.  I know if anyone can inspire me, it's all of you!



I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes". 






While I am at it, here is a bus one:


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!



I'm loving the big bow!! I bet she is too!

Make the tulle tighter under the chin. That should help. And maybe try folding it so it's not as loose.

You did great!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving the big bow!! I bet she is too!
> 
> Make the tulle tighter under the chin. That should help. And maybe try folding it so it's not as loose.
> 
> You did great!



Thanks for the advice!
She does love the bow! She asked if i could make Mary poppins " in the movie" one!  
I didn't even think she would notice that mary does not have a bow. things kids pick up i guess.


----------



## mom2rtk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> She does love the bow! She asked if i could make Mary poppins " in the movie" one!
> I didn't even think she would notice that mary does not have a bow. things kids pick up i guess.




My daughter and I have discussed at length the fact that Mary has pink flowers on her hat in the movie. I informed her that I know better and preferred my version with red!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some ideas if you please.  My son had his first t-ball practice and on the way home announced that Mom needs a baseball Mommy shirt.  Does anyone have any ideas or know of a design I can purchase?  I would love to do one, but I just don't have any clue what to do.  Thanks!



I used the "Softball Mom" from this website.  They have Baseball too!

http://www.nobbieneezkids.com/index.php/cPath/24_230?osCsid=a9f243835aad5b59f939213123876149


----------



## WDWAtLast

DisneyMOM09 said:


> These are so cute! I love the main fabric! Where did you get it?



Thank you! It came from Hancock Fabric's - in the children's section.  Everything but the pink came from there - I think the pink was purchased at Hobby Lobby, but I can't remember for sure - it was in my stash!


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!



Too cute!  Love the animal print.



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, here is a bus one:



OMG...these are both just wayyyyyy cute!!  I love them.  I may have to CASE these for my DGD (starting Kindergarten in the fall) if I may????  Please?

I didn't make anything new this week (taking a break for a couple weeks until after Easter...) because I have too many things going on...
We did take the girls out to an Easter celebration today and my youngest 
DD23 made these for my DGDs.  She just got her first sewing machine for Christmas.  The first thing she tried to make was pjs and they are pretty good but she had some problems understanding the instructions in the store-bought pattern.  So I told her to try Carla C's patterns.  These are only the second thing she has made and I think she did a great job.  She also did their hair and hair bows.  They got soooo many compliments.  She was pretty proud.








and my oldest DD with her little one...(just to give you a better close up and because I adore this picture)...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Love the pictures posted!! Granna, your family is soo cute!! Love the Cathy dresses too!!! I just bought that pattern - do I really need the single fold bias tape? I dont have any around and want to sew tomorrow!!! Not sure I quite understand the whole part in the neckline - is the tape just to make a case for the elastic????

Teresa - the one you made for Liddy - how did you know where to put the tie - did you just tie it around her or stitch it?

Was supposed to sew all day today, but our cousin Sue had her gallbladder removed yesterday, and we had to kid sit after the grandparents had to go back home. So now Im pondering what to make them for easter!! ALso, as of now, Daniel and his family are supposed to come over at 5 tomorrow evening for pizza, disney trip planning and Big Give gifts!!!!!! I hope they actully can come!


----------



## NaeNae

BillWendy I sent you an email!


----------



## emcreative

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!



This is gorgeous!  This is one outfit my Hannah has her heart sent on for Disney, but it's way out of my ability level.  I'm in awe, you did fantastic!



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, here is a bus one:



Looks like you really earned your new nickname!  What does the second outfit say?



Granna4679 said:


> and my oldest DD with her little one...(just to give you a better close up and because I adore this picture)...



Wow, she did great, I love them!!!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Love the pictures posted!! Granna, your family is soo cute!! Love the Cathy dresses too!!! I just bought that pattern - do I really need the single fold bias tape? I dont have any around and want to sew tomorrow!!! Not sure I quite understand the whole part in the neckline - is the tape just to make a case for the elastic????



Wendy - thank you!  
And yes, the bias tape makes the casing.  The pattern is very easy but follow the instructions step by step...its a little tricky the first time but nothing hard...I missed a step the first time and had to go back and correct (I missed it because I was thinking "oh I know how to do that..I can skip that step"...WRONG)


----------



## teresajoy

xanphylus said:


> White Model1415. Anyone heard of it or used it? I have been looking around online and I have not found too much info.



I found the manual for it, and am looking at it.  What part are you having trouble with? If anyone else wants to take a look, do a search for W1415 here:
http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html



jas0202 said:


> OK...SERIOUSLY...Why can't I multi quote???
> 
> Anyway, I wish I could have REALLY made it to pizza night!  Dinner at our house was kind of a bomb and pizza sounds really yummy...   Thanks again for the ego strokes....you just may inspire me to keep sewing for a while!



We have pizza with my entire family every Friday night. Usually it's Little Ceasars. 

You better keep sewing! I can't wait to see what else you come up with! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!



I love those! The fabric is so cute!



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, here is a bus one:



These are so cute! I would like to know what the bus one says too.l 



Granna4679 said:


> Too cute!  Love the animal print.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...these are both just wayyyyyy cute!!  I love them.  I may have to CASE these for my DGD (starting Kindergarten in the fall) if I may????  Please?
> 
> I didn't make anything new this week (taking a break for a couple weeks until after Easter...) because I have too many things going on...
> We did take the girls out to an Easter celebration today and my youngest
> DD23 made these for my DGDs.  She just got her first sewing machine for Christmas.  The first thing she tried to make was pjs and they are pretty good but she had some problems understanding the instructions in the store-bought pattern.  So I told her to try Carla C's patterns.  These are only the second thing she has made and I think she did a great job.  She also did their hair and hair bows.  They got soooo many compliments.  She was pretty proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my oldest DD with her little one...(just to give you a better close up and because I adore this picture)...


Gorgeous!!! your daughter, your grandaughters and the dresses!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Love the pictures posted!! Granna, your family is soo cute!! Love the Cathy dresses too!!! I just bought that pattern - do I really need the single fold bias tape? I dont have any around and want to sew tomorrow!!! Not sure I quite understand the whole part in the neckline - is the tape just to make a case for the elastic????
> 
> Teresa - the one you made for Liddy - how did you know where to put the tie - did you just tie it around her or stitch it?
> 
> Was supposed to sew all day today, but our cousin Sue had her gallbladder removed yesterday, and we had to kid sit after the grandparents had to go back home. So now Im pondering what to make them for easter!! ALso, as of now, Daniel and his family are supposed to come over at 5 tomorrow evening for pizza, disney trip planning and Big Give gifts!!!!!! I hope they actully can come!



It's not attached, I just tied it around her waist. 

I hope Daniel and co. can make it tomorrow!!!

ETA: I'm sitting here on the couch all cozy with my quilt!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> We have pizza with my entire family every Friday night. Usually it's Little Ceasars.



Oh I MISSS Little SKeezers.!!!!! We FINALLY got one built near me and I am allergic to everything


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> I wonder how many of the other Mom's are asking their friends this same question.....
> 
> Seriously though, with your talent, anything you make is going to be adorable!



You know, I highly doubt any of the other moms  are worrying about this!   In fact, Ella will probably be the only one (besides Caleb of course) in her whole school next year to ever wear anything hand-made.  In all of my three buildings, I've never seen any student wear anything that was hand-made.   

I think our (meaning all of us who sew for our kids) kids are lucky kids!

Oh, and you're making me blush with that compliment - you're too kind! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!



Those turned out cute - I love the fabrics!



Granna4679 said:


>



Those are super cute!  I need to try the Cathy pattern!



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!



Sorry your DD's been sick - hope she's better soon!  And glad you got some rest!

Love the Mary Poppins!  She looks just gorgeous - my favorite part is the "mary poppins" on the bow!  That turned out great!



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, here is a bus one:



Adorable!  I'm also curious what the Bus one says!   I saw some ABC fabric at Hobby Lobby today that I thought about, but then decided on a spring-ish floral.  Not very kindergarten-y, but I think I'll make it a combo kindy screening/Easter ensemble and I'll have all summer to make a first day of kindergarten one!  Really all Ella wants is a new dress - she won't care what fabric it is!  I think she just wants to actually wear something I've made - all she's gotten to do lately is try on things I've made for Disney, then they come right off and get hung back up!  Poor kid -  I guess I'm torturing her!



Granna4679 said:


> I didn't make anything new this week (taking a break for a couple weeks until after Easter...) because I have too many things going on...
> We did take the girls out to an Easter celebration today and my youngest
> DD23 made these for my DGDs.  She just got her first sewing machine for Christmas.  The first thing she tried to make was pjs and they are pretty good but she had some problems understanding the instructions in the store-bought pattern.  So I told her to try Carla C's patterns.  These are only the second thing she has made and I think she did a great job.  She also did their hair and hair bows.  They got soooo many compliments.  She was pretty proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my oldest DD with her little one...(just to give you a better close up and because I adore this picture)...



Those look great!  I love how they coordinate!  And that last picture is adorable!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> I haven't tried the red/black/white/yellow combo yet but I made these for big gives a few weeks ago with the "cathy" pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! Too cute!



Thanks!  I love it!  One question about the pattern.  Did you buy you bias tape or just make it with the fabric used?



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".




I love them both but I really love the first.  I still have not tried the rounded neck.  I am a little scared of cutting it out!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mgmsmommy said:


> Finished my outfits for the big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dds decided the outfits needed matching bags so we came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they will like them.  I made the skirts to coordinate without being exact matches by switching out a few prints.
> 
> I have been trying to keep busy with dh away all month.  Only a little more than a week though till I get to go meet him in FL for a week


The clothing is just beautiful and I love the bags, you are so kind to do the big give and the family will be thrilled.



xanphylus said:


> Ok- I need help. In a fit of good intentions, I brought my sewing machine home from my mother's house (its been in the basement since I first bought it). I tried and tried, but I can't thread the needle and bobbin for my life.  I have never been able to figure this out - that's why it ended up in the basement in the first place.  I was told to try here- if anyone can help me- it's you guys! You make the coolest stuff ever!!
> 
> I really, really want to try to make my DS1 a bowling shirt in that really cute cars fabric- but I can't. I won't even buy a pattern until I get the basics. What should I do?
> 
> Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!
> 
> Help please! Where do I start? Any help would be lovely and I thank you in advance. I want that shirt so bad for him, one of his only words is "car" and I can't find any in stores.


I would keep trying and if it doesn't work just go get a Brother that is newer.  You will love to sew and the bowling shirt is a great first project.  I have some material from Joann's with Lightening from Cars on it.  Just for a bowling shirt that I never made.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Love the pictures posted!! Granna, your family is soo cute!! Love the Cathy dresses too!!! I just bought that pattern - do I really need the single fold bias tape? I dont have any around and want to sew tomorrow!!! Not sure I quite understand the whole part in the neckline - is the tape just to make a case for the elastic????
> 
> Teresa - the one you made for Liddy - how did you know where to put the tie - did you just tie it around her or stitch it?
> 
> Was supposed to sew all day today, but our cousin Sue had her gallbladder removed yesterday, and we had to kid sit after the grandparents had to go back home. So now Im pondering what to make them for easter!! ALso, as of now, Daniel and his family are supposed to come over at 5 tomorrow evening for pizza, disney trip planning and Big Give gifts!!!!!! I hope they actully can come!


Wendy, I hope Daniel and the family like everything we all did and enjoy the planning to Disney!  I hope we can meet up.


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I love it!  One question about the pattern.  Did you buy you bias tape or just make it with the fabric used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both but I really love the first.  I still have not tried the rounded neck.  I am a little scared of cutting it out!



Thank you....On the Princess one, I made the bias tape and on the other one I bought it.  I think the store-bought is easier but I couldn't find a color that coordinated on the Princess top and I wasn't sure if it was going to show. 

Wendy - I also forgot to say that in addition to the casing, the bias tape also goes around the armhole.


----------



## xanphylus

teresajoy said:


> I found the manual for it, and am looking at it.  What part are you having trouble with? If anyone else wants to take a look, do a search for W1415 here:
> http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html



Ok- I have all my problems on page 17! You think I could be doing something wrong on any of the other pages to make this page not work? Like threading the needle wrong or the bobbin itself? 

How is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin initially, so that the needle can draw it up anyway? Where it says on #2, to "Lighly draw up the needle thread, forming a loop"- the thread never comes up! And I mean never...... Is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin for it to grab or does it stay inside? Its confusing cause the bobbin goes in sideways, is this the same with every machine?

Thanks for any help!! I will try to post pics of what I mean later- DS is crying right now, so I gotta go for now.


----------



## billwendy

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I have all my problems on page 17! You think I could be doing something wrong on any of the other pages to make this page not work? Like threading the needle wrong or the bobbin itself?
> 
> How is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin initially, so that the needle can draw it up anyway? Where it says on #2, to "Lighly draw up the needle thread, forming a loop"- the thread never comes up! And I mean never...... Is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin for it to grab or does it stay inside? Its confusing cause the bobbin goes in sideways, is this the same with every machine?
> 
> Thanks for any help!! I will try to post pics of what I mean later- DS is crying right now, so I gotta go for now.



Hmmm - frustrating !!! I have an old Kennmore and my bobbin also goes in sideways. I have to put it in a bobblin case, and pull the thread out a little and make it go through a groove leaving a tail hanging out. Then I make sure my needle is threaded, hold the end of the thread and turn my wheel to draw the bobbin thread up  like a little loop. I usually use my scissors or something and just swipe it under the needle foot and it pulls the thread tails out. I really hope you can figure it out!!!

Teresa, you made me smile!!!

Daniel and company will be over in 5 hours!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

xanphylus said:


> Ok- I have all my problems on page 17! You think I could be doing something wrong on any of the other pages to make this page not work? Like threading the needle wrong or the bobbin itself?
> 
> How is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin initially, so that the needle can draw it up anyway? Where it says on #2, to "Lighly draw up the needle thread, forming a loop"- the thread never comes up! And I mean never...... Is the thread supposed to be hanging out of the bobbin for it to grab or does it stay inside? Its confusing cause the bobbin goes in sideways, is this the same with every machine?
> 
> Thanks for any help!! I will try to post pics of what I mean later- DS is crying right now, so I gotta go for now.



To insert the bobbin case and bobbin
Make sure that about 15 cm or 6 inches of thread extends
out of bobbin. Hold the bobbin case so that the long
finger on the case points up. Open the latch of the bobbin case.
Slip the bobbin case over the center pin of hook and press in
place until long finger of the bobbin case enters notch.
Release latch and press down.

I think this is where the problem is...back on the page that starts with threading the bobbin case, it says you need to have about 6 inches of thread extending out of the bobbin.  On page 17, this is where it gets the thread to 'form a loop'.  As long as you have some excess thread for it to grab on it should pull it up....if not, let me know...I think I can talk you through it.....

Nini


----------



## xanphylus

Ok! I am going to try this one more time!!! Got my machine all set up on the table- hopefully ready to rock....or I may just have to go buy a new one..... hmmm... nice idea either way,... lol. Wonder what hubby would think?


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, I know a lot of you have the Wii.  We got the fitness plus for Christmas and are still working on getting coordinated enough to compete with it! I'm going to have a 13 yo nephew and 10 yo neice for a few days this week for spring break--what would be a great, interest holding game to get for it?


----------



## NiniMorris

Depends on their interests...my kids are crazy about Mario Kart and in fact DS8 is sitting here playing with Sonic Unleashed...They also like the Sonic and Mario Winter Olympics...

My only concern with getting kids games is I like to make sure there is no graphic violence....(I started to put violence, but just saw my son fly over a cliff...so I guess there IS violence in his game!  LOL)

Nini


----------



## twob4him

I love  those Cathy Tops!!!!

I agree....I think my girls are the only ones who wear anything mom-made!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

twob4him said:


> I love  those Cathy Tops!!!!
> 
> I agree....I think my girls are the only ones who wear anything mom-made!!!



Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......




Don't mind the green Skittle stain.  Oxyclean will take care of it.

It is a reversable w/ soccer on the other side.  DS soccer # is on the back of the soccer side.  I told the lady that I had to find a way to get his baseball # on it now that we know it.  She was so shocked that I would ruin it with a # b/c then she couldn't wear it next season.  I thought she was going to hit the floor when I told her that it was ok b/c I'll just make a new one next year.  









If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.

I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the green Skittle stain.  Oxyclean will take care of it.
> 
> It is a reversable w/ soccer on the other side.  DS soccer # is on the back of the soccer side.  I told the lady that I had to find a way to get his baseball # on it now that we know it.  She was so shocked that I would ruin it with a # b/c then she couldn't wear it next season.  I thought she was going to hit the floor when I told her that it was ok b/c I'll just make a new one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.
> 
> I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.



What a fantastic creative idea.  I have made a few reversible A-lines but wouldn't have thought to do this......
I agree....things are so easy to make and besides...she will probably outgrow it by next season.


----------



## littlepeppers

Granna4679 said:


> What a fantastic creative idea.  I have made a few reversible A-lines but wouldn't have thought to do this......
> I agree....things are so easy to make and besides...she will probably outgrow it by next season.



I need to figure out how to get his baseball # on the back.  I wonder if it would hold up if I would make the # applique & just heatbond it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the green Skittle stain.  Oxyclean will take care of it.
> 
> It is a reversable w/ soccer on the other side.  DS soccer # is on the back of the soccer side.  I told the lady that I had to find a way to get his baseball # on it now that we know it.  She was so shocked that I would ruin it with a # b/c then she couldn't wear it next season.  I thought she was going to hit the floor when I told her that it was ok b/c I'll just make a new one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.
> 
> I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.



That jumper is ADORABLE!!  I've always wondered what do you do with buttons when you make reversable things??


----------



## teresajoy

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!



I hope your daughter is feeling better today, and I hope you got some sleep!  
I love the sash with Mary Poppins down the back!!! That looks so cute! 


livndisney said:


> Oh I MISSS Little SKeezers.!!!!! We FINALLY got one built near me and I am allergic to everything



That stinks that you can't go to it!  



glorib said:


> You know, I highly doubt any of the other moms  are worrying about this!   In fact, Ella will probably be the only one (besides Caleb of course) in her whole school next year to ever wear anything hand-made.  In all of my three buildings, I've never seen any student wear anything that was hand-made.
> 
> 1.I think our (meaning all of us who sew for our kids) kids are lucky kids!
> 
> 2.Oh, and you're making me blush with that compliment - you're too kind!



1.I agree, we have some very lucky kids!!!

2.  It's true!


ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I love it!  One question about the pattern.  Did you buy you bias tape or just make it with the fabric used?



The bias tape won't show on the Cathy,  so it doesn't have to match exactly. 




GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you have the Wii.  We got the fitness plus for Christmas and are still working on getting coordinated enough to compete with it! I'm going to have a 13 yo nephew and 10 yo neice for a few days this week for spring break--what would be a great, interest holding game to get for it?


My kids love MarioKart. 



littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......



That is really cute. It would be adorable as a little bubble romper for a boy too. Wouldn't that be cute if you had a baby boy and girl!


----------



## emcreative

littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the green Skittle stain.  Oxyclean will take care of it.
> 
> It is a reversable w/ soccer on the other side.  DS soccer # is on the back of the soccer side.  I told the lady that I had to find a way to get his baseball # on it now that we know it.  She was so shocked that I would ruin it with a # b/c then she couldn't wear it next season.  I thought she was going to hit the floor when I told her that it was ok b/c I'll just make a new one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.
> 
> I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.



This is so adorable!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you have the Wii.  We got the fitness plus for Christmas and are still working on getting coordinated enough to compete with it! I'm going to have a 13 yo nephew and 10 yo neice for a few days this week for spring break--what would be a great, interest holding game to get for it?



Toy Story Mania!


----------



## littlepeppers

Diz-Mommy said:


> That jumper is ADORABLE!!  I've always wondered what do you do with buttons when you make reversable things??



Button hole - make sure your thread matches the side you are sewing on & you bobbin thread matched the other side.

Bottons - they should be close in size since they will use the same button hole and are back to back.  You have to be careful to give them wiggle room & not put the bottons tightly back to back.


----------



## xanphylus

I am so about to give up on trying to get this sewing machine to work.  The neighbors daughter said she will come over later and try to help me... so I give up for now, but not forever!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh my gosh- do you know I found out Easter is next weekend about 5 days ago? SO- clearly I will not be making the 2 dresses for my girls.

Oh a good note- I do have dresses they can wear.

TERESAJOY- I have 3 of the 4 shirts done- so I am VERY close to getting these done and in the mail!
Are we allowed to post photos of Daniel's BIGGIVE stuff here?


Oh- and the baseball outfit is so stinkin cute!


----------



## dogodisney

I finally have something new to post after going a few months without anything. I have done other sewing (like the panels in the last pic but nothing worth posting).

My DGD loves this and* had *to wear it to church today, although it really wasn't the best weather for it.  





  Front





 Back





 Checking out the twirl

The underskirt is eyelit and I also used it for the sleeves in the shirt.


----------



## HeatherSue

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!!  Something I can comment on since I have absolutely no hope of contributing to anything else you smarty pants seamstresses gab about.   Someday, someday...
> 
> Anyway, I am 5'10, and it wasn't until I found the P3 that I fell in love with a stroller.  I didn't kick the back (like I did with most others), and DNiece fits perfectly on the footboard.   I love my P3 so much I'm considering getting preggo since DS will soon not need it (he only even uses it now at WDW).


I'm 5'4" and it's great for me!  So, it's the perfect stroller for all heights! 



RMAMom said:


> I am very suspisious..... As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK. I am in NJ. He is married and they have my only grandchild, Emily Rose. Anyway they are coming home for Easter. Originally this was going to be a surprise for everyone they were going to be here April 1st which is my husbands birthday and surprise everyone. I was going to be the only one that knew they were coming. The plan was to tell everyone that Marty couldn't get leave and they weren't coming but after a horrible winter followed by the death of a beloved Uncle last month I told them that the family really needed something to look forward so we canceled the surprise part of the plan. The kids decided to come earlier and were supposed to be here today. On Tuesday Marty calls and says that his leave was canceled for the weekend because they have a project at work and he won't be able to leave until Sunday morning and they will be here by Tuesday. Yesterday I call my Daughter-in-Law and she doesn't answer her cell, that never happens. My son calls 5 minuets later but I didn't get it in time so I call him right back and get his voice mail, also unusual. He calls me back 10 minutes later and I can tell he's in the car so I ask what he's up to and he tells me that he and Jen and Emily are on their way to Laughton to the mall because Jen and Emily haven't been out in a few days and have cabin fever. Laughton is an hour away from their house. It doesn't make sense that they would drive an hour to the mall and back just to get out 2 days before they take a 3 day road trip!
> I am thinking they are trying to surprise me and while I would be delighted to see them here early I am in a little bit of a panic because I have 2 outfits that I want to get done for Emily this weekend and then of course there is the laundry, and housekeeping that I usually get done on the weekends and I really need to get out and get some groceries, etc. OK it's 5:30 am and I have a simply sweet and easy fits to cut out.


Well, I hope you have a happy surprise, and that you are able to make the outfits that you want!! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Love the skirt!  Looks like something dd6 would love.  That looks like it was a great party, but Tessa just looks like she's getting too big!


Thank you!! I can't believe all the compliments she gets when she wears the skirt (which has been 4 times in the last week- LOL)!  She is getting too big!  I can't believe she's 7 already!



NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness...that is EXACTLY the one we were thinking about getting for my GD2...she is wanting a sewing machine sooo bad.  I thought it would be better than one of those kiddie toy ones...glad you warned me!
> 
> (and yes, I am not one to recommend buying a toy machine..I'd much rather buy a cheap 'real' machine for their first machine.  Last longer and teaches them more, but she is only two years old.  My DD9's first machine was a regular sized Singer...my first was an o-l-d singer in a round wooden case!  And, I still have it!!!!)
> 
> Nini


Tessa has a little reconditioned Janome that I bought off of ebay for $40.  It's a great little machine!  



jcwishes said:


> I am thinking about a new machine for me.  I love the Disney alphabets and designes with the brother but have heard mixed reviews.  My main wish is to have a machine that will not frustrate me--bobbin issues thread breaks etc..  I have always wanted a Viking and would invest but am torn.  Any recs?  and how much should I look at spending.  I have had my  current machine for 12 years bought it used it is a singer quantum cxl--we have had a good relationship but I am thinking I would like to move on in the next year.


I love my Viking Designer 1.  It's an older machine, but it works like a dream!  I mostly do embroidery on it and use my Brother CS6000i for sewing. You can get one on ebay, or at a Viking dealer used for around $1000.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some ideas if you please.  My son had his first t-ball practice and on the way home announced that Mom needs a baseball Mommy shirt.  Does anyone have any ideas or know of a design I can purchase?  I would love to do one, but I just don't have any clue what to do.  Thanks!


I don't have one like that. Sorry!



emcreative said:


> Did you want to do them yourself or just purchase the shirts?  We always go for the whole "Embarrass you kids!" thing!  (By now I hope you all know I'm saying that jokingly, my kids aren't really embarrassed, they love it!)  For the "fan" shirts we do them at "Customizedgirl.com" and wait for a special.  Right now they have shirts for $7.95 and that includes the graphics and printing!


Wow, that is a great price!



WDWAtLast said:


>


These are so cute!  I love the animal fabric you used!



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!


WOW!! This looks so professional!  The bow is beautiful- I love the "bling" you gave it!  SO cute!



princesskayla said:


> I embroidered "Look Out Kindergarden, Here I come!!!" on a round neck shirt for Kayla with easy fit pants with embroidered scissors, glue and a pencil on the pants. It turned out really cute - and now I am know as "the mom who makes all those cute clothes".


These are so cute!!  



Granna4679 said:


>


Oh my goodness, I adore these pictures!  Those girls are just too cute with their beautiful dresses, their pretty little braids, and gorgeous faces!  Their mom is so pretty, too!



billwendy said:


> Not sure I quite understand the whole part in the neckline - is the tape just to make a case for the elastic????


I made one for Tessa without using the bias tape a casing at the neckline and I don't like how bulky it makes it look at the neckline.  I like it the way that Carla tells you to do it much better!



livndisney said:


> Oh I MISSS Little SKeezers.!!!!! We FINALLY got one built near me and I am allergic to everything


Aww...that stinks!! It doesn't taste that good, so you're not missing much.  I hope that makes you feel better! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I love it!  One question about the pattern.  Did you buy you bias tape or just make it with the fabric used?


I just wanted to let you know that the bias tape doesn't show, so you can use pretty much any color, as long as it doesn't show through the fabric.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Also, as of now, Daniel and his family are supposed to come over at 5 tomorrow evening for pizza, Disney trip planning and Big Give gifts!!!!!! I hope they actually can come!



Wow, how exciting!  It will be like Christmas for them!  I hope you post pictures!


----------



## ellenbenny

I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...






I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.

I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.  

This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.

Love all the stuff that's been posted!


----------



## twob4him

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!



That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics! 



I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....





















It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!

And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol 











Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???

I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....






And a tee for my dd too!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.



Love it!!!  I love all the variations on the princess dresses.  



littlepeppers said:


> If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.
> 
> I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.



Hey...let me in on some of those easy things!!!   Can't wait until summer break so I can try my hand at a few things.


----------



## RMAMom

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Is your son at Tinker AFB?  Totally not the point of the post, I know, but we live about 25 minutes from there, and my grandparents worked there for yeeears.


He's stationed at Altus.



xanphylus said:


> Ok! I am going to try this one more time!!! Got my machine all set up on the table- hopefully ready to rock....or I may just have to go buy a new one..... hmmm... nice idea either way,... lol. Wonder what hubby would think?


I'm rooting for you, I'm really excited to see you figure this out and post your first picture!



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you have the Wii.  We got the fitness plus for Christmas and are still working on getting coordinated enough to compete with it! I'm going to have a 13 yo nephew and 10 yo neice for a few days this week for spring break--what would be a great, interest holding game to get for it?


The Wii comes pre programmed with games and I think there is enough there to keep the kids busy for a week or two!

*Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.

Anita~ I lost the quote but I think your DD did a great job on the dresses and I can see why the pic of your DD and your DGD would be a favorite, beautiful!


----------



## ellenbenny

twob4him said:


> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!



Everything is so cute! Love the Feliz.


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.



So happy for you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dogodisney said:


> I finally have something new to post after going a few months without anything. I have done other sewing (like the panels in the last pic but nothing worth posting).
> 
> My DGD loves this and* had *to wear it to church today, although it really wasn't the best weather for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out the twirl
> 
> The underskirt is eyelit and I also used it for the sleeves in the shirt.


That is just a beautiful outfit and twirl has real twirl power!  I love the scallopine pattern.



ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!


Wow, it is amazing.  I am sorry it gave you such a problem but you were smart to sew it in cotton first.  It should be easy to bring up the bodice, if Lynnette were here she could tell you how to do it easy.  



twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!


Girl you must have some real mojo going on to make so many lovely Feliz dresses and outfits for the girls.  I love the one that says He has risen.  Of course they are all wonderful but that is my favorite,   The T for little one is adorable.  Is that a hamster?  Send you energy my way.



RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.


Glad you got such a wonderful surprise of family!  Buying a dress is just fine, family first.


----------



## xanphylus

I found someone to teach me!!!!!!!!!!  On a whim, after asking several ladies at the JoAnns (took much bravery on my part- terrified of walking up to people and just starting a conversation- so a little bit of personal growth here too )- I asked my neighbor if she knew anyone who could help me, and she said "Me!" Hurray! She will start my beginners sewing lessons as soon as possible- hopefully tomorrow!!!  I am sooo excited!! 

Thanks everyone for your help and advice!! I will post my first creation- no matter how bad it may be- as soon as I make something! (And I almost got the thing to thread by myself, but it got all full of knots. So I need these lessons I think!)


----------



## littlepeppers

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Hey...let me in on some of those easy things!!!   Can't wait until summer break so I can try my hand at a few things.



If you can get two basic patterns:  A-line dress & Peasant dress the sky is the limit.  

You can applique on either of them, add ruffles, make little nickers w/ ruffles to go under them, you can make a peasant shirt to go under an a-line dress.  You don't need an embroidery machine to applique either.  There are some great tutorials created by the mega-talented women on this site.  I like big appliques anyway.

I just started sewing last year & these are my favorites b/c they are so easy. I have a gift certificate for sewing lessons that I never used b/c I was too busy sewing.  The ladies  on this thread are way better than sewing lessons.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!

I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!

Here we go....
THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!




Samantha with 2 or 3 layers of clothes on - she wouldnt take any of them back off!!




Stephen




John ( who was THRILLED to put on everything - so cute)




Daniel - LOVED opening and taking his time to look at every single thing!




Sarah - so sweet - 





Miscellaneous....





THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!


----------



## Granna4679

dogodisney said:


> I finally have something new to post after going a few months without anything. I have done other sewing (like the panels in the last pic but nothing worth posting).
> 
> My DGD loves this and* had *to wear it to church today, although it really wasn't the best weather for it.



I love the purple eyelet...it makes the scallopini looke so pretty!




ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!



Beautiful!



twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago.
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!




Love the Feliz...so pretty.  I made some overalls with that fabric a year or so ago...still love it.  
These ZhuZhu pets (I assume, right) outfits and t-shirt are adorable.  Can't wait to get my machine so I can do that design.



RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> Anita~ I lost the quote but I think your DD did a great job on the dresses and I can see why the pic of your DD and your DGD would be a favorite, beautiful!



Yay for you!  I am so excited for you that they are there.  I know you are just loving it!!  Sewing can wait...enjoy them while they are there.  
And thanks for the compliments on the pictures.  I will give DD your message.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!




Ahh Wendy - great pictures.  So happy they were all able to get together.  Sounds like you all had a wonderful night.  Can't wait to see the Disney pics when you go.  So happy for Daniel's family!


----------



## princesskayla

Granna4679 said:


> OMG...these are both just wayyyyyy cute!!  I love them.  I may have to CASE these for my DGD (starting Kindergarten in the fall) if I may????  Please?
> 
> [



CASE away. That is the ultimate compliment. Thank you. I love those matching outfits. The colors are beautiful and so eye catching. 



emcreative said:


> Looks like you really earned your new nickname!  What does the second outfit say?




The quote says "The Wheels on the Bus go round and round." I got it from SWAK. The bus driver LOVED it. 



littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the green Skittle stain.  Oxyclean will take care of it.
> 
> It is a reversable w/ soccer on the other side.  DS soccer # is on the back of the soccer side.  I told the lady that I had to find a way to get his baseball # on it now that we know it.  She was so shocked that I would ruin it with a # b/c then she couldn't wear it next season.  I thought she was going to hit the floor when I told her that it was ok b/c I'll just make a new one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people only knew how easy some things are to make, but maybe we should let them think it is really hard so we seem somewhat spectacular.
> 
> I could use some spectacular in my sometimes boring, ordinary day.



I love those dresses, so simple but so cute!!! 



ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...



Wow - Very cute. I can't wait to see it in satin. 

I love the Mary Poppins dress. 
The Easter vida and feliz is just adorable. 
I love the Big Give pictures - they made my heart happy!!!


My sweet baby, Kennedy, turns one today!! Off to make a special "I'm one today" outfit for a special girl.


----------



## eecteacher82

I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!


That is so pretty!



twob4him said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


I love these sets!


RMAMom said:


> The Wii comes pre programmed with games and I think there is enough there to keep the kids busy for a week or two!
> 
> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> Anita~ I lost the quote but I think your DD did a great job on the dresses and I can see why the pic of your DD and your DGD would be a favorite, beautiful!


It's late, and I should be in bed, so I may not be thinking clearly, but I'm pretty sure the Wii doesn't have any games pre-programmed into it. Ours did come with Wii Sports, which the kids love. 

OOOHH!!! I'm so glad you were right!!! I would have loved to have seen the little dance!!! You have fun with your family! 



xanphylus said:


> I found someone to teach me!!!!!!!!!!  On a whim, after asking several ladies at the JoAnns (took much bravery on my part- terrified of walking up to people and just starting a conversation- so a little bit of personal growth here too )- I asked my neighbor if she knew anyone who could help me, and she said "Me!" Hurray! She will start my beginners sewing lessons as soon as possible- hopefully tomorrow!!!  I am sooo excited!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and advice!! I will post my first creation- no matter how bad it may be- as soon as I make something! (And I almost got the thing to thread by myself, but it got all full of knots. So I need these lessons I think!)



YAY! You'll be whipping up stuff in no time! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!
> 
> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Wendy, these pictures just make me tear up!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!



eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!



 !!! I'd love to see the dresses!


----------



## teresajoy

Why am I up so late you ask???? (ok, those of you that don't know me might be asking that!)

Well! I actually updated my Trip Report!!! 

I know, I know! Can you believe it???

Just click the green linky button below if you want to read it. 


And, now, I'm going to bed.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jas0202 said:


>


Love these! I have been wanting to get this doll for my DD. I think she is just so cute. You did a great job on the dresses!



BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for all the wonderful sewers here, if you have an embroidery machine where do you get your disney designs?
> 
> My mother and I are looking into getting an embroidery machine and I wanted to know if there was a way to make disney images I found on google into embroidery designs (PES files) or where/how you guys get all the great disney designs on your outfits?
> 
> I really want to make some outfits with disney embroidered designs for my niece this year for our trip, but I can't seem to find the ones that I am looking for (like the minnie or mickey heads, or the mickey cupcake design, etc.) that i've seen on these threads so often.


There are lots of sellers. You can try searching on etsy for the characters name and embroidery design in the search field.



littlepeppers said:


> Peasant Dress Question
> 
> DS is on the Astro's this baseball season.  He has an old T-shirt that I was thinking of turning into a dress for DD.
> 
> I was thinking of making it like a peasant dress.  Would it work just to put the elastic at the neck & the arms or should I cut into the shoulder seam & gather the top of it?


 Have you seen the raglan pattern by Carla C?? I know Stephres has recyled a t into a cute dress from that. I don't think gathering the top of it would work that well.. Did you try it yet? I just think it would gather up the design on the shirt too much. 



jholbron said:


> after a long pause he said  - you know you don't have a sewing machine yet, right?
> 
> JoEllen






poohnpigletCA said:


>


Love the Alice you made! Very simple and so adorable. That definitely was a deal on the other outfit! Sheesh!



Granna4679 said:


> Which brings me to my BIG NEWS!!
> I bid on a Brother PE-750D machine yesterday on that  site and WON the bid for a very reasonable amount I think.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get it.


Congrats! Very excited for you! I don't think you need one with that wonderful freehand sewing machine embroidery youd id though. That was you with the bambi dress right?? It was wonderful!
That being said the embroidrey machine can do names and stuff that would be really hard to do freehand. I don't do freehand just yet.



littlepeppers said:


> It is a HEAVY dress.  I didn't think about the weight of it.


Next time try making the ruffles out of a lighter weight fabric maybe. You could get some batiste from Shirleys..  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined the world of facebook and I don't have very many friends.  I would love if some of you would become my friends.  I would love to get a preview of all the wonderful creations ya'll have done before they go on here.  I did it under my business name Long Mountain Embroidery.  But you ladies know me as lynnanddbyz. Thank you so much I look forward to seeing you on there.


I added you! I'm Kira btw.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Aww! What a great photo! Your mom looks fab in her top.


littlepeppers said:


> TOP STITCH
> 
> What is the proper spacing for a top stitch?


 It depends upon how much of a seam allowance you have on the inside.. if your seam allowance is trimmed to 1/4 of an inch then 1/8 is good. If your seam allowance is trimed to 1/4 and you do 1/2 inch top stitching it won't catch that fabric on the inside and really won't serve its purpose. 



LisaZoe said:


> So, I was coming here to ask for Bitty Baby measurements but just found them online. Now to see if I can sew that small.  Back to my sickbed... the bug I was fighting earlier this week has won and I'm feeling wiped out after less than 30 minutes trying to catch up on email and such.


Hope you are feeling better. I have been sick with a cold/cough... no fun. What are you doing with Bitty baby? I have 3 that I need to sew for... hehe



xanphylus said:


> *Anyone know where to start for a real beginner? *I have a small, White brand sewing machine- I even broke the needle yesterday trying this..... sigh. If I ever figure it out- I can do more cool stuff with the Big Give and I really want to!


Patternreview has online classes for beginner sewers. I have heard nothing but good thing about their online classes. They mail you a kit and you do a sew along type thing. You can email and chat with the instructors too.



littlepeppers said:


> Don't you just love that people envy their Mom-made stuff.  DD wore her baseball jumper (to the ball park yesterday) & a lady said it was so cute......


So cute!!! I love the baseball version just how it is. Can't really see the other one.. post bigger pictures pls. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my gosh- do you know I found out Easter is next weekend about 5 days ago? SO- clearly I will not be making the 2 dresses for my girls.


 I only started Hannah's Easter dress 5 days ago. I'm about half way done... 



dogodisney said:


>


That is so cute! Love it!



ellenbenny said:


>


That looks gorgeous!! I love the skirt fabric. I need to get me some of that.. oh yes I do!


twob4him said:


>


Love it!



RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.


 So glad they surprised you like you had expected!



xanphylus said:


> I found someone to teach me!!!!!!!!!!  On a whim, after asking several ladies at the JoAnns (took much bravery on my part- terrified of walking up to people and just starting a conversation- so a little bit of personal growth here too )- I asked my neighbor if she knew anyone who could help me, and she said "Me!" Hurray! She will start my beginners sewing lessons as soon as possible- hopefully tomorrow!!!  I am sooo excited!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and advice!! I will post my first creation- no matter how bad it may be- as soon as I make something! (And I almost got the thing to thread by myself, but it got all full of knots. So I need these lessons I think!)


 That's great!! Hopefully she knows what she is doing. I posted up above about patternreview classes. I plan on taking a few of those myself. Never can have enough classes imo.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jwsmom - Pretty sure we're not allowed to advertise our etsy ebay ids in our posts. Just trying to let you know so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## ncmomof2

I just got all our dining reservations for Sept in 20 mins.  I love the online reservations!  It worked so much better than last year.  Now it is time to go back to sleep.  Then I will start planning outfits!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!


athy,  I love everything!  those Easter dresses are so pretty!  
What a sweet gift!  I love it!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!
> 
> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha with 2 or 3 layers of clothes on - she wouldnt take any of them back off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John ( who was THRILLED to put on everything - so cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel - LOVED opening and taking his time to look at every single thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah - so sweet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miscellaneous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!


So fun to see everyone open everything!


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!



You did GREAT! Love the fabric combo!

That's a huge project, and you should pat yourself on the back for doing such a great job of it. Can't wait to see your satin version!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi All!  I have been around lurking for the most part the last few days...but I have been here...I promise!

Kathy - Love your outfits and REALLY love the Springy Feliz!  

Wendy - What a great looking crowd!  I know you guys will have a great time!



Tomorrow is spring picture day and I am sitting here trying to figure out if I want to make a new dress for Katie or not...and then I just read an e-mail that Patrick is going to the zoo the end of April...does he need a custom?  Sure...why not...unless they make them wear uniforms!  BORING!  

Okay...off to see what I have ling around that I can make a dress out of!


----------



## HeatherSue

HAVE YOU VOTED TODAY?




littlepeppers said:


>


I love the little baseball buttons you used! The outfit is so cute!  I can't see the last two itty bitty pictures, though. 



xanphylus said:


> I am so about to give up on trying to get this sewing machine to work.  The neighbors daughter said she will come over later and try to help me... so I give up for now, but not forever!


If you can't figure out this machine- don't give up!  Most machines aren't so difficult!!



dogodisney said:


>


SOOO pretty!  The twirl scallopini is one of my favorite patterns! You did a wonderful job on it!  



ellenbenny said:


>


WOW!! Very pretty!!! I love the fabric you used, too.  When I saw that blue/silver cotton I knew it would be perfect for a Cinderella dress!  



twob4him said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


What a bunch of cuteness!  I hadn't seen the feliz yet.  I love the 3d applique you did on that one! Too pretty!  Of course I really like the vida, too!   My kids just got their first Zhu Zhu pets and they're loving them!  They played with them all weekend!  Now Tessa is going to want a summer Zhu Zhu pets outfit (the one I made her already was just a sweatshirt)



RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> Anita~ I lost the quote but I think your DD did a great job on the dresses and I can see why the pic of your DD and your DGD would be a favorite, beautiful!


What a great surprise!!!!  I'd love to see that little dance, too.  You'll have to recreate it for us and post it on youtube. 



billwendy said:


>


I'm all teary-eyed seeing these pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!  I love the huge pile of presents on the floor!  These people are wonderful! I'm so lucky to have you all as friends!!



princesskayla said:


> My sweet baby, Kennedy, turns one today!! Off to make a special "I'm one today" outfit for a special girl.


Happy birthday, Kennedy!  



eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but excited to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!


!!!!  We're happy to have you here!  Just let us know if you have any questions, or need any advice!



teresajoy said:


> It's late, and I should be in bed, so I may not be thinking clearly, but I'm pretty sure the Wii doesn't have any games pre-programmed into it. Ours did come with Wii Sports, which the kids love.


Always so technical!  I wonder where Corey gets it? 



teresajoy said:


> Why am I up so late you ask???? (ok, those of you that don't know me might be asking that!)
> 
> Well! I actually updated my Trip Report!!!
> 
> I know, I know! Can you believe it???
> 
> Just click the green linky button below if you want to read it.
> 
> And, now, I'm going to bed.


YAY!!! I thoroughly enjoyed this installment!  I missed reading your trip reports! 



*Toadstool* said:


> There are lots of sellers. You can try searching on etsy for the characters name and embroidery design in the search field.


The only problem with searching for characters is that "some" sellers don't put the names of the characters into the listings in order to avoid getting in trouble with copyrights.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Tomorrow is spring picture day and I am sitting here trying to figure out if I want to make a new dress for Katie or not...and then I just read an e-mail that Patrick is going to the zoo the end of April...does he need a custom?  Sure...why not...unless they make them wear uniforms!  BORING!
> 
> Okay...off to see what I have ling around that I can make a dress out of!



I'm really slacking!  Tessa's Spring pictures are in a couple of weeks and I never even considered that I should make her something.  I'm so ashamed...


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

littlepeppers said:


> If you can get two basic patterns:  A-line dress & Peasant dress the sky is the limit.
> 
> You can applique on either of them, add ruffles, make little nickers w/ ruffles to go under them, you can make a peasant shirt to go under an a-line dress.  You don't need an embroidery machine to applique either.  There are some great tutorials created by the mega-talented women on this site.  I like big appliques anyway.
> 
> I just started sewing last year & these are my favorites b/c they are so easy. I have a gift certificate for sewing lessons that I never used b/c I was too busy sewing.  The ladies  on this thread are way better than sewing lessons.



Can't wait!!  Wish I could call in sick and start playing around today!!!  Amen about the GENIUSES on this thread!! Who needs lessons?  I just need the DIS!


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...



Amazing!!!  Someday I will get the nerve to try.  IS satin hard to work with?  



twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....




Beautiful!  Love them both!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.



Okay, thanks for the early morning tears!  Gotta love pregnancy hormones 

I hope you enjoy every second of their stay, you must be pretty special to them too for them to make that sort of road trip...I can hardly stand being in a car for 2 hours!  Enjoy lovin' on that baby!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!



 over here too Erin   You can do it!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TeresaJoy,
So I THOUGHT I clicked on the right link and read your "very old TR" but then realized- I read the wrong one and now my time for lounging and reading is up. Drat. Will have to be later. Looking forward to it! I have to say, I like doing a TR, it realy helps you remember what you did and were you went and keeps the trip fresh in your mind.

PHOTOGRAPHICALLY ADVANCED PEOPLE- I have a question, I have a little flying squirrel who visits my window birdfeeder at night- how do I take a decent picture of him when it's so dark out and he's up against the window???



twob4him said:


> I love  those Cathy Tops!!!!
> 
> I agree....I think my girls are the only ones who wear anything mom-made!!!



I am part of the "Only Mom who sews clothes club" too. People around here tell me I was born in the wrong era. LOL



ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!


Mouth dropped, eyes aglow- I just love this! Watcha gonna do with it, huh?



twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!



Oh my gracious me! These are all wonderful. I love the feliz (I am pretty sure I bought a fabric very similar to yours- different color way I think- thanks for the idea on what to do with it!) and the hamster Tees! Well, really I love everything. 
I have done a lot of embroidered Ts now, but only 1 for DD and she loves it. No, I havent had a chance to take a pic of it, but I will.  


Wendy-ok, there was something I wanted to say to you and now I forgot-
well I remembered 1 thing- you can totally make bias from your own fabric- it just means you will need to cut into it diagonally. Love the Cathy pattern too! But I refuse to buy it til I use all the others I have purchased.


Sidebar- I thought I would share with y'all the good news! Hannah has started taking naps! She is pretty much right on the dot at 10am and now starting to want one in the afternoon. Sometimes they are short and on golden days they are long. 
Her 2 front teeth have broken through and BIG deal for me here...
She has now moved to her room- with the Pooh Quilt I made for the twin bed in there...Yup, the last 3 nights she has slept in her crib. Not in my room.

This means I get up at 3 and go to her, and then again at around 6ish, but the second time she just wants to snuggle and sleep.

Next up, we are working on weaning from breastfeeding.


I need ideas for Easter basket stuff for an almost 4 year old and almost 1 yr old....


Rainy day here. Supposed to rain for next 3 days. Yuck.


----------



## InkspressYourself

HeatherSue said:


> I think it looks great!! Your daughter is so pretty, too!


Thank you.  You are always so sweet



mgmsmommy said:


> Finished my outfits for the big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dds decided the outfits needed matching bags so we came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they will like them.  I made the skirts to coordinate without being exact matches by switching out a few prints.
> 
> I have been trying to keep busy with dh away all month.  Only a little more than a week though till I get to go meet him in FL for a week


I love how these have the red minni dot in them.  They are gorgeous.



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are my Stripwork dresses for Ali's Big Give (one for Ali, one for her sister).  Now that they are finished I can move on to Lisa's Zoe skirt - I am making them for my girls for Easter. they asked for skirts instead of dresses this year. There have been some beautiful things posted lately - I have been to busy to do much more than lurk, but this thread is always so inspiring to me!!


Beautiful dresses.



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Wow everyone is so nice here.
> Just wanted to give an update DD is still sick, but seems to be getting over it slowly. I'm just happy my DH is home to give me a break. I had been up 3 nights stright with my DD.
> so i got sleep in until 3pm today.
> 
> Also why i have a few moments
> Here are the rest of the pics of the mary dress
> 
> Mary's Hat.
> May still have to rethink the tool under the chin.
> sorry for the red-eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is not very good. the white spot on the bow is not really there.
> But the lettering came out perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the dress again but I just love those toes!!


That bow!  Oh my goodness, it is awesome!



Granna4679 said:


> Too cute!  Love the animal print.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...these are both just wayyyyyy cute!!  I love them.  I may have to CASE these for my DGD (starting Kindergarten in the fall) if I may????  Please?
> 
> I didn't make anything new this week (taking a break for a couple weeks until after Easter...) because I have too many things going on...
> We did take the girls out to an Easter celebration today and my youngest
> DD23 made these for my DGDs.  She just got her first sewing machine for Christmas.  The first thing she tried to make was pjs and they are pretty good but she had some problems understanding the instructions in the store-bought pattern.  So I told her to try Carla C's patterns.  These are only the second thing she has made and I think she did a great job.  She also did their hair and hair bows.  They got soooo many compliments.  She was pretty proud.


Co-ordinating sister outfits always make me so happy!



HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to let you know that the bias tape doesn't show, so you can use pretty much any color, as long as it doesn't show through the fabric.


Thanks for answering this, I was curious.



twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Heather's designs the cutest???
> 
> I am pretty sure I put up the Tailored Tote but I don't think I showed you the cute little gift I made for my DD's friend for her birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tee for my dd too!


They are all greatl  I really love the hamsters.



ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to rip out the front of the skirt to the bodice about 10 times before getting to where I thought it looked okay and it's still not perfect.
> 
> I wanted to make this out of cotton first before trying it out of satin, and I'm glad I did.  All the reviews say this pattern is very low cut and it is.  I had my DGD try it on tonight, and it would work but I am going to try to modify the pattern when I do the satin one to bring the front up about an inch or so higher and that will also raise where it connects to the sleeves.
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.
> 
> Love all the stuff that's been posted!


Wow!  If that is the practice one I can't wait to see the "real" one.



RMAMom said:


> *Update*Well I was right, the kids did surprise me but even more than I thought. I posted that at 5:30 I thought they were coming and I needed to get the baby's simply sweet and easy fits cut out. I was at the dinning room table getting ready to cut out my patterns  when my door opened at 6:00 AM and there stood my son holding a sleeping Emily Rose followed by my beautiful DIL! Apparently I did a little dance because they keep teasing me about it!!! It's so good to have them home, I decided to finish the baby's easy fits and simply sweet and I will buy an Easter dress because I just can't give up any more time playing with her to sew! I thought they would be here by dinner on Saturday and they were here at 6:00 AM. They left OK on Thursday and spent 36 hours on the road getting here! I'll post pictures of Emily in her outfit later. Right now I am just enjoying having my family all together. It's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> !


I'm so happy for you.  Have fun.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!
> 
> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!


This post put a big smile on my face.  I'm not confident enough in my sewing (or my ability to get something done in a timely manner) to participate in a big give.  But I have been getting a little faster.  I hope I'm able to contribute in the near future.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

xanphylus said:


> I found someone to teach me!!!!!!!!!!  On a whim, after asking several ladies at the JoAnns (took much bravery on my part- terrified of walking up to people and just starting a conversation- so a little bit of personal growth here too )- I asked my neighbor if she knew anyone who could help me, and she said "Me!" Hurray! She will start my beginners sewing lessons as soon as possible- hopefully tomorrow!!!  I am sooo excited!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and advice!! I will post my first creation- no matter how bad it may be- as soon as I make something! (And I almost got the thing to thread by myself, but it got all full of knots. So I need these lessons I think!)


You sound so happy that you have a teacher, good for you!  I can't wait to see pictures of your first sewing outfits.  Congrats and Welcome!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!
> 
> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!


Yeah Wendy!  I loved all the pictures and wanted to say that I did notice the double wedding ring quilt on your bed.  I ended up starring at it as that quilt is on the list for winter 2011.  Everyone looks so happy and glad you are going to surprise Daniel with Eagles shirts.  Have a wonderful time and yes, everyone who does Big gives is so special.


eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!


Welcome!  You will be making princess dresses in no time and everyone here is very helpful.  



jwsmom said:


> Mickey and Minnie appliqued outfits, jon jons,and jumpers - handmade
> 
> etsy id - SassySweeties


Sorry, I just gotta call this out, shameless advertising from a person with only 5 posts.  Bad form.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Tomorrow is spring picture day and I am sitting here trying to figure out if I want to make a new dress for Katie or not...and then I just read an e-mail that Patrick is going to the zoo the end of April...does he need a custom?  Sure...why not...unless they make them wear uniforms!  BORING!
> 
> Okay...off to see what I have ling around that I can make a dress out of!


Have fun sewing the dress and a zoo outfit.  You are a good mom to make customs for your children.


----------



## ellenbenny

twob4him said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the fabrics!





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Love it!!!  I love all the variations on the princess dresses.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, it is amazing.  I am sorry it gave you such a problem but you were smart to sew it in cotton first.  It should be easy to bring up the bodice, if Lynnette were here she could tell you how to do it easy.





Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful!





princesskayla said:


> Wow - Very cute. I can't wait to see it in satin.





teresajoy said:


> That is so pretty!





mom2rtk said:


> You did GREAT! Love the fabric combo!
> 
> That's a huge project, and you should pat yourself on the back for doing such a great job of it. Can't wait to see your satin version!





HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! Very pretty!!! I love the fabric you used, too.  When I saw that blue/silver cotton I knew it would be perfect for a Cinderella dress!





InkspressYourself said:


> Wow!  If that is the practice one I can't wait to see the "real" one.



Thank you everyone for the nice compliments!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Amazing!!!  Someday I will get the nerve to try.  IS satin hard to work with?



Satin is harder to work with for me because it is slippery, and it frays a lot.   Also if you make a mistake and have to rip it out it is more delicate so it can fray or run.  Also typically more expensive fabrics so if you do ruin it it is all the more upsetting!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mouth dropped, eyes aglow- I just love this! Watcha gonna do with it, huh?



Well lets just say that if the satin one works out, this one could end up needing a home.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Does anyone have a SNOOPY applique design? My cousin in getting married this weekend. She is a crafty girl like us - it is what her college degree is in! I want to make her pillows but I wanted to put Snoopy on them.  I am still learning to do the hand/machine appliques and would love to have a file I can put in the machine. Does anyone have one? I found one on ebay but I would love to have a second so I can make 2 pillows. This is the same cousin  I am collecting snoopy scraps/fabrics for to make a baby quilt when they have one.


And a thank you to all that sent me those scraps BTW. They are great!


----------



## Steve's Girl

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> PHOTOGRAPHICALLY ADVANCED PEOPLE- I have a question, I have a little flying squirrel who visits my window birdfeeder at night- how do I take a decent picture of him when it's so dark out and he's up against the window???



Are you trying to take a photo through the window?

Here is a photo of a flying squirrel that often frequents our birdfeeder






I also have an "in flight" photo, but can't find it right now.

Our bird feeder is on our deck and if I'm really sneaky, I can walk out on the deck and get a photo as long as I don't get too close.  I just use a flash.

If you are trying to take the photo through glass, the best thing to do is get your flash off-camera and angle it so it doesn't reflect off the glass.


----------



## princesskayla

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



WOW!!! That is your 3rd quilt!!!??? You rock!!


----------



## Steve's Girl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



Love this!  I'm more of a quilter too.  One of these days, I'll actually take some photos of the quilts I've made and post them.  Unfortunately that is about item #52 on my to do list right now.


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> Congrats! Very excited for you! I don't think you need one with that wonderful freehand sewing machine embroidery youd id though. That was you with the bambi dress right?? It was wonderful!
> That being said the embroidrey machine can do names and stuff that would be really hard to do freehand. I don't do freehand just yet.



Thanks for the compliments.  Yes, the Bambi pics were mine.  I will continue to do hand/machine appliques too because I like the big ones on the some things but, like you said, would love to applique names and sayings on things too.  And of course t-shirts and little things are very hard when you hand applique.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



Fantastic.  This is amazing!! 




emcreative said:


> Wow, she did great, I love them!!!





teresajoy said:


> Gorgeous!!! your daughter, your grandaughters and the dresses!





glorib said:


> Those are super cute!  I need to try the Cathy pattern!
> Those look great!  I love how they coordinate!  And that last picture is adorable!





HeatherSue said:


> Oh my goodness, I adore these pictures!  Those girls are just too cute with their beautiful dresses, their pretty little braids, and gorgeous faces!  Their mom is so pretty, too!





RMAMom said:


> Anita~ I lost the quote but I think your DD did a great job on the dresses and I can see why the pic of your DD and your DGD would be a favorite, beautiful!





princesskayla said:


> CASE away. That is the ultimate compliment. Thank you. I love those matching outfits. The colors are beautiful and so eye catching.





InkspressYourself said:


> Co-ordinating sister outfits always make me so happy!



Thanks everyone!  She will be so happy to see all of the compliments!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Steve's Girl said:


> Love this!  I'm more of a quilter too.  One of these days, I'll actually take some photos of the quilts I've made and post them.  Unfortunately that is about item #52 on my to do list right now.



I am feeling your list also.  DS is out of school for the entire week and so my list is growing each day.  For today I must cut 25 different pieces of fabric several times to make strips for tomorrow quilt class.


----------



## em-o-so'smom

does anyone know where to grt tink ribbon?  thanks!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Does anyone have a SNOOPY applique design? My cousin in getting married this weekend. She is a crafty girl like us - it is what her college degree is in! I want to make her pillows but I wanted to put Snoopy on them.  I am still learning to do the hand/machine appliques and would love to have a file I can put in the machine. Does anyone have one? I found one on ebay but I would love to have a second so I can make 2 pillows. This is the same cousin  I am collecting snoopy scraps/fabrics for to make a baby quilt when they have one.
> 
> 
> And a thank you to all that sent me those scraps BTW. They are great!



http://cgi.ebay.com/Snoop-Dog-Danci...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab89a3ba
http://cgi.ebay.com/Charl-e-Brown-C...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea2329be1

I have purchased lots of designs from this digitizer.


----------



## livndisney

em-o-so'smom said:


> does anyone know where to grt tink ribbon?  thanks!!!!



Michaels or Joanns.


----------



## littlepeppers

Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.

DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.













Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.


----------



## eecteacher82

Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!

















Don't know why the last one is so big...I changed the size on photobucket?..

Oh, and they only look crooked and distorted...the angle of picture taking was not optimal!

Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!


----------



## ellenbenny

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.



The dress is adorable and it came out great!  Your DD is adorable too, she looks very happy with it!!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Hello Everyone
This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.  
Alicia


----------



## HeatherSue

I just had a special request PM to repost this outfit, so I am obliged to do so.  That, and I don't get to post nearly as many pictures as I'd like to anymore.  So, here's the outfit I made Tessa for our trip last October.  The skirt is the twirl scallopini and the top is a pattern I made up a few years ago.  But, a modified simply sweet would look much the same.  













Since I'm feeling nostalgic for our trip, and I'm regretting not having written a trip report, here are a few more pictures from our October free dining extravaganza visit to 1900 Park Fare! 
Me and the kids with Cinderella:




The kids with Prince Charming.  Sawyer wasn't scared this time! Darn it! 




Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!





On a final note, Tessa and I made beignets from her Princess Tiana cookbook that she got at the book fair.  They were awful!  I've never fried anything and I used canola oil.  It made the whole house smell like fish and they had a fishy flavor.  I suppose I should have used a different kind of oil?


----------



## littlepeppers

HeatherSue said:


> On a final note, Tessa and I made beignets from her Princess Tiana cookbook that she got at the book fair.  They were awful!  I've never fried anything and I used canola oil.  It made the whole house smell like fish and they had a fishy flavor.  I suppose I should have used a different kind of oil?



Good old Louisiana goodness.  How many mornings did I eat them for breakfast........??????

You have to use veg. oil.  Easiest way to make them is to get the frozen bread rolls (can biscuits work if you need to use them), flatten them out, drop them in when the grease is good & hot, shake them in a bag of powdered sugar when you take them out the oil.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

littlepeppers said:


> Good old Louisiana goodness.  How many mornings did I eat them for breakfast........??????
> 
> You have to use veg. oil.  Easiest way to make them is to get the frozen bread rolls (can biscuits work if you need to use them), flatten them out, drop them in when the grease is good & hot, shake them in a bag of powdered sugar when you take them out the oil.



We love Benignets and will try your easy way in the morning, Thanks so much for the great ideas.


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yay for Hannah!!! Yay for you, in particular!  I miss the days when my kids napped!
> 
> 
> 
> InkspressYourself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You are always so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my sister may disagree with the "always" part.
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is fabulous, April! WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve's Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to take a photo through the window?
> 
> Here is a photo of a flying squirrel that often frequents our birdfeeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an "in flight" photo, but can't find it right now.
> 
> Our bird feeder is on our deck and if I'm really sneaky, I can walk out on the deck and get a photo as long as I don't get too close.  I just use a flash.
> 
> If you are trying to take the photo through glass, the best thing to do is get your flash off-camera and angle it so it doesn't reflect off the glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a flying squirrel!! What a little cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> em-o-so'smom said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know where to grt tink ribbon?  thanks!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say JoAnn, Hancocks, or Hobby Lobby.  I don't know for sure, though.
> 
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love, love, love it!!!!  A frog in a tutu is TOO cute!  Really, that is just adorable!  Your daughter helps the cuteness along as well!
> 
> 
> 
> eecteacher82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the last one is so big...I changed the size on photobucket?..
> 
> Oh, and they only look crooked and distorted...the angle of picture taking was not optimal!
> 
> Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight lines are overrated!  I think these look great!!  Thank you for sharing them!! We need bigger pictures next time, though!  We like 'em nice and big!
> 
> 
> 
> lollipopsandgiggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.
> Alicia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alicia!!  I can't wait to see pictures of your Vida!
> 
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Louisiana goodness.  How many mornings did I eat them for breakfast........??????
> 
> You have to use veg. oil.  Easiest way to make them is to get the frozen bread rolls (can biscuits work if you need to use them), flatten them out, drop them in when the grease is good & hot, shake them in a bag of powdered sugar when you take them out the oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were you before I tried to make them from scratch? LOL!  Like Tessa said, it doesn't matter that they didn't taste good because we had fun making them!  Next time I'll use the frozen rolls, vegetable oil, and powdered sugar in a bag method!  Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm feeling nostalgic for our trip, and I'm regretting not having written a trip report, here are a few more pictures from our October free dining extravaganza visit to 1900 Park Fare!
> Me and the kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids with Prince Charming.  Sawyer wasn't scared this time! Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!


We have ADR's are 1900 and wondered if I should make something for DS to wear?  I like the cute outfit you made for Sawyer, do you mind if I CASE the general idea?  How did you make it?


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> We have ADR's are 1900 and wondered if I should make something for DS to wear?  I like the cute outfit you made for Sawyer, do you mind if I CASE the general idea?  How did you make it?



CASE away!  I was copying Disney anyway!   I used Carla's easy fit pants for the pants and then just bought some gold cording stuff to put down the side of each leg.  The jacket was more complicated because I used a commercial pattern.  I made the jacket about 2 years ago using a Captain Hook costume pattern and modifying it a lot.  But, I'm sure there is some other pattern you could use to make it more basic.  

Ooh...I wonder if you could use the precious dress pattern with a non-poofy sleeve, elongated, and wear it backwards?  

I bought the gold cording that I added to the shoulders and sewed it on in 2 rows.  

Then I just draped the other cold cording (the same stuff I put on the pant legs) across the front.  I hope I'm making sense!


----------



## littlepeppers

HeatherSue said:


> Where were you before I tried to make them from scratch? LOL!  Like Tessa said, it doesn't matter that they didn't taste good because we had fun making them!  Next time I'll use the frozen rolls, vegetable oil, and powdered sugar in a bag method!  Thank you!!



The Princess & the Frog is a great movie, but it is still a very.....commercialized New Orleans/cajun film.  It isn't really like that over here, so don't think we are all a bunch of "lightning bugs".  

Don't trust their recipes either.   That is commercialized food, not good food.  If you need anymore cajun cooking help pm me.  My mawmaw can make almost anything taste good.

Thanks for the compliment on the Vida & DD.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I finally have pictures to share. I never seem to be able to take pictures. The first is for my niece for Easter the second is just because she needed a princess dress. Just cause Aunt Lynn could.  I can't wait to see her in them this weekend.
This one is her Easter dress. I LOVE the simply sweet pattern.  It was sooooo easy




This is the back why this one showed up first I don't know. This is the Vida.




Up close of the princesses




For some reason this one looks crooked the dress is not.  It must be that bad photographer(me).


----------



## ellenbenny

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.
> Alicia



Welcome!! And I can't wait to see pictures of your Vida.


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> I just had a special request PM to repost this outfit, so I am obliged to do so.  That, and I don't get to post nearly as many pictures as I'd like to anymore.  So, here's the outfit I made Tessa for our trip last October.  The skirt is the twirl scallopini and the top is a pattern I made up a few years ago.  But, a modified simply sweet would look much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling nostalgic for our trip, and I'm regretting not having written a trip report, here are a few more pictures from our October free dining extravaganza visit to 1900 Park Fare!
> Me and the kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids with Prince Charming.  Sawyer wasn't scared this time! Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a final note, Tessa and I made beignets from her Princess Tiana cookbook that she got at the book fair.  They were awful!  I've never fried anything and I used canola oil.  It made the whole house smell like fish and they had a fishy flavor.  I suppose I should have used a different kind of oil?





Thank you Heather!  I needed inpsiration!

Too bad Sawyer wasn't scared this time.  That YouTube video of 1900PF was hilarious!


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> I just had a special request PM to repost this outfit, so I am obliged to do so.  That, and I don't get to post nearly as many pictures as I'd like to anymore.  So, here's the outfit I made Tessa for our trip last October.  The skirt is the twirl scallopini and the top is a pattern I made up a few years ago.  But, a modified simply sweet would look much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling nostalgic for our trip, and I'm regretting not having written a trip report, here are a few more pictures from our October free dining extravaganza visit to 1900 Park Fare!
> Me and the kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids with Prince Charming.  Sawyer wasn't scared this time! Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a final note, Tessa and I made beignets from her Princess Tiana cookbook that she got at the book fair.  They were awful!  I've never fried anything and I used canola oil.  It made the whole house smell like fish and they had a fishy flavor.  I suppose I should have used a different kind of oil?



Love all the pics!  We are planning to try Park Fare in Dec.  I may just have to make t-shirts for myself and DDIL when DGD wears her Cinderella dress.  I love all your "cuties" and will definitely be purchasing some soon.

I get so many good ideas here that I don't have enough time to make them all or enough days for DGD to wear them all!


----------



## ellenbenny

lynnanddbyz said:


> I finally have pictures to share. I never seem to be able to take pictures. The first is for my niece for Easter the second is just because she needed a princess dress. Just cause Aunt Lynn could.  I can't wait to see her in them this weekend.
> This one is her Easter dress. I LOVE the simply sweet pattern.  It was sooooo easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back why this one showed up first I don't know. This is the Vida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason this one looks crooked the dress is not.  It must be that bad photographer(me).



Very pretty.  Don't you just love when you get to see your creations being worn!


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.



The dress and your DD are adorable.  I love the tutu on the frog.  

Oh, and I PMd you for a recipe!!



eecteacher82 said:


> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!



Looking good....keep going.  You are off to a great start.

Heather- Love the Cinderella dress you just posted...gorgeous!


----------



## SallyfromDE

WOW!! Lots of beautiful dresses have been posted.  Thanks for sharing. I"ve been having a hard time getting motivated. I've finally just started to work on something for our trip in June. 



ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Simplicity pattern 9383.   Not an easy one but I love the sleeve style so I want to try to preserve that if I modify it.



I love this dress. The sleeves are great. So Cinderella. 



eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!





eecteacher82 said:


> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the last one is so big...I changed the size on photobucket?..
> 
> Oh, and they only look crooked and distorted...the angle of picture taking was not optimal!
> 
> Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!



Welcome to the group. Your dresses came out great. I think your lines looks fine.  I think we are our own worst critic.  



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.
> Alicia



Can't wait to see your vida. I still trying to get one. Kirsta is really too big in size, but I think I can modify and make her a tunic style out of it with Bike shorts. I just need some motivation.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



You FINISHED it!!! I'm sorry I wasnt more help- this is gorgeous!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

littlepeppers said:


> Good old Louisiana goodness.  How many mornings did I eat them for breakfast........??????
> 
> You have to use veg. oil.  Easiest way to make them is to get the frozen bread rolls (can biscuits work if you need to use them), flatten them out, drop them in when the grease is good & hot, shake them in a bag of powdered sugar when you take them out the oil.



We got a deep fryer for a wedding gift (my husband registered for it)
I havent used it since I did apple cider doughnuts about 5 years ago...but I couldnt use frozen or canned.....is there a recipe to make them from scratch?


i plan to make my grandmother's sticky bun recipe on Sat for Easter...yummy!!!!!!
Takes all day to make the dough- but soooo worth it!


----------



## Clared

eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!







MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



Double wow!!!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.
> Alicia


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> CASE away!  I was copying Disney anyway!   I used Carla's easy fit pants for the pants and then just bought some gold cording stuff to put down the side of each leg.  The jacket was more complicated because I used a commercial pattern.  I made the jacket about 2 years ago using a Captain Hook costume pattern and modifying it a lot.  But, I'm sure there is some other pattern you could use to make it more basic.
> 
> Ooh...I wonder if you could use the precious dress pattern with a non-poofy sleeve, elongated, and wear it backwards?
> 
> I bought the gold cording that I added to the shoulders and sewed it on in 2 rows.
> 
> Then I just draped the other cold cording (the same stuff I put on the pant legs) across the front.  I hope I'm making sense!



I showed DS the picture and asked if he would like a prince charming outfit, I got ummmm no.  I said how about a T shirt with a design?  No mom...never any eye contact or even that he was paying attention but the answer for now is no, he doesn't want any new customs.  Oh wait, he asked if the custom could have a bionicle on it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

princesskayla said:


> WOW!!! That is your 3rd quilt!!!??? You rock!!


Thank you very much, it was very hard and I learned so much, like how to truly utilize the seam ripper.



Steve's Girl said:


> Love this!  I'm more of a quilter too.  One of these days, I'll actually take some photos of the quilts I've made and post them.  Unfortunately that is about item #52 on my to do list right now.


I can't wait to see your pictures, I really love quilting.



Granna4679 said:


> Fantastic.  This is amazing!!


Thanks for the compliments, it was a labour of love and I love this quilt.


HeatherSue said:


> That is fabulous, April! WOW!!!


Heather, thanks so much for your kind remarks, this was a hard project and I am excited to see it once it is sandwiched and binded.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You FINISHED it!!! I'm sorry I wasnt more help- this is gorgeous!


Nicole, you were great help the entire time, now you know why I had questions.  I think it is 6 borders.



Clared said:


> Double wow!!!


I still need to do the backing and then I may stitch in the ditch or send it out.

Thanks friends, I don't post much now as my quilts take so long to get finished.  This one still needs the backing and then stitched and binding.  I have one I am working on and a class in the morning.  

I have a shirt that only needs buttons and it just sits there as I sew quilts.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

finished my 4th shirt for the give....




















for the men


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men


Nicole they are all just for CUTE!  You did a super job and the family is going to love it all.


----------



## Stephres

I love everything! It makes me a little jealous, as I have no time to sew anything lately. And I don't have our trip to plan for, because we couldn't go during spring break this year. Oh well, we'll go Memorial Weekend, so I can't whine.

Anyway, I did have time to finally figure out those lanyards so I updated my blog (link is in my signature) for directions in case anyone is interested. I think they would be cute for teacher gifts.






Well, gotta finish packing because even though we can't go to Disney this year we are still going to have fun!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


> CASE away!  I was copying Disney anyway!   I used Carla's easy fit pants for the pants and then just bought some gold cording stuff to put down the side of each leg.  The jacket was more complicated because I used a commercial pattern.  I made the jacket about 2 years ago using a Captain Hook costume pattern and modifying it a lot.  But, I'm sure there is some other pattern you could use to make it more basic.
> 
> Ooh...I wonder if you could use the precious dress pattern with a non-poofy sleeve, elongated, and wear it backwards?
> 
> I bought the gold cording that I added to the shoulders and sewed it on in 2 rows.
> 
> Then I just draped the other cold cording (the same stuff I put on the pant legs) across the front.  I hope I'm making sense!



I altered one of DS's oxford shirts for his PC jacket.  Super easy (I mean, if I can do it ).  Lots of embellishing!!  I'm working on a new technique for this year (he already asked if he could be PC again so he could "make the girls scream" ), and I bought a bigger shirt so I could make the jacket longer.  It was a little shorter than I would have liked, but it took me way too long to make it, so I decided to be happy with it rather than make a new one. 






I definitely suggest the PC costume at 1900!  My little guy was the hit of the night.  I show our 1900 YouTube to anyone even considering it because we had so much fun!!!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men



Those are GREAT!!!  I love how crisp and perfect they look.   <== (thumbs up, but also green with envy!)



I hate that the school system blocks most pictures.  I have to avoid this thread altogether at work.


----------



## littlepeppers

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> We got a deep fryer for a wedding gift (my husband registered for it)
> I havent used it since I did apple cider doughnuts about 5 years ago...but I couldnt use frozen or canned.....is there a recipe to make them from scratch?
> 
> 
> i plan to make my grandmother's sticky bun recipe on Sat for Easter...yummy!!!!!!
> Takes all day to make the dough- but soooo worth it!



Im sure there is but I don't know it.  It is too easy to do w/ raw bread dough.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men



Those are so cute, they came out great!


----------



## glorib

ellenbenny said:


> I spent this weekend working on this Cinderella dress...



Gorgeous!  You did fabulous!



twob4him said:


> And a tee for my dd too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Super, super, super cute!  All of it!  Love the Feliz the mostest!



dogodisney said:


> I finally have something new to post after going a few months without anything. I have done other sewing (like the panels in the last pic but nothing worth posting).
> 
> My DGD loves this and* had *to wear it to church today, although it really wasn't the best weather for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> The underskirt is eyelit and I also used it for the sleeves in the shirt.



Darling!  She looks just too cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


>



Lovely!  one of these days, I'll learn how to quilt!



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.



Awww, that turned out great!  Love the frog!



eecteacher82 said:


> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!



Oh, so cute!  My favorite is the black, white and pink one!



HeatherSue said:


> I just had a special request PM to repost this outfit, so I am obliged to do so.  That, and I don't get to post nearly as many pictures as I'd like to anymore.  So, here's the outfit I made Tessa for our trip last October.  The skirt is the twirl scallopini and the top is a pattern I made up a few years ago.  But, a modified simply sweet would look much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!



LOVE that outfit!  And Sawyer is the cutest Prince Charming!  And Teresa is the cutest lady in a Lady Tremaine shirt! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> This is the back why this one showed up first I don't know. This is the Vida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awesome!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men



Those look great!  Love the appliques on the tie-dye!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, so I'm ridiculously behind.  Again.  How does this keep happening???

Anyway.

I had to share.  






We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I love that Goofy design!!  I'm gonna have to get that one once I have my computer back...I'm on my boys' kiddy computer right now.  I can't even being to tell you how big of a bummer it is to be separated from my embroidery designs!!  Its already been a week and I'm getting the shakes 

Psst!!  14 days till I find out the baby's gender!!  THINK PINK YA'LL!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

littlepeppers said:


> Im sure there is but I don't know it.  It is too easy to do w/ raw bread dough.



How about bread dough from scratch, then deep fried?  I'd think if freezer/fridge store bought works, home made would be even better!  



I've been slammed busy at home, we're in the process of redoing the floors here, entire house.  I've had to muck out closets to get ready for that, and pretty much pack up like we're moving because all the furniture needs to be moved into the garage (which we also cleaned out), and just sneaking into my sewing room as I can with just a bit of guilt!  I haven't taken pics yet, but I did get Rebecca's Easter dress done, it's a Simply Sweet with a stripwork skirt, and on the strips I did Heather's Easter set...I used everything except the filled peeps, I just ran out of room!  And only one of the phrases on the front.  It was lots of fun!  I also finished my first Vida and started the LisaZoe skirt.  Sshhh...DH thought I was in here to work on organizing this room, it's a wreck!  I'm saving it for last because I know it's a mess, and I sort of don't want to give up my sanity spot until the last possible moment.

I love all the stuff posted lately...sorry I can't comment on it photo by photo, there have been just so many, I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings because it's all so great!  Welcome to the newbies, this is a fun place to be!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This is so great Wendy!  It was fun seeing the pictures and makes me want to get involved with a big give in the near future!



ncmomof2 said:


> I just got all our dining reservations for Sept in 20 mins.  I love the online reservations!  It worked so much better than last year.  Now it is time to go back to sleep.  Then I will start planning outfits!



I had the same experience!  It was awesome!  It almost seemed too easy!


For the person asking about Tink Ribbon....I got mine at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men



All adorable Nicole!!!

I saw Tink ribbon at Joann's and at Walmart.

All the little prince charmings are adorable!!

Im starting to get excited about our trip!!!!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

eecteacher82 said:


> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the last one is so big...I changed the size on photobucket?..
> 
> Oh, and they only look crooked and distorted...the angle of picture taking was not optimal!
> 
> Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!



They look great, you really did a nice job. 



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.


Very cute - love the 3D tutu!!!

Heather - I just love the cinderella dress with all of your designs on it. It just looks so custom!! 

Congratulations to the new mommy's on this board!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.





This one was for their not quite 2 year old.  





This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.





Closeup of the flower pin.


----------



## eecteacher82

Ok, I think you ladies have given me the guts (or am I just nuts?!) to try a skirt for Olivia.  What is the absolute easiest skirt I could do for her, that she can maybe even do a bit of twirling? lol  The simpler the better!  I have a couple of cute Disney fabrics that I think would look cute in a skirt.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to show a few picturew of our Disney planning meeting with Daniel's family that we finally had tonight!! They really have no idea what they want to do. And, when Daniel wasnt in the room, his parents shared with me how worried they are about his endurance. We will have his wheelchair though, so that will help. I also got to know Stephen and John a lot better so that I can be more helpful with them. THey were just adorable. And, by the end of the evening Samantha was even showing me things that she had in her Big Give Bag and Sarah is just the sweetest girl ever! So, Im so happy that we got together finally!!!
> 
> I'll post more pictures over on the Big Give boards!! Thanks so much everyone. And we did open everything, but as much as I tried, I know that there are a few things that either I didnt capture or Samantha would have flipped out if we made her change clothes again -lol!!!
> 
> Here we go....
> THe whole crew in our MAW Family shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha with 2 or 3 layers of clothes on - she wouldnt take any of them back off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John ( who was THRILLED to put on everything - so cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel - LOVED opening and taking his time to look at every single thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah - so sweet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miscellaneous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you all so much my dear friends - you all feel like family to me. The Big Give is an amazing experience, and I was touched by all of your generosity. Although all the gifts arent pictured, they were all opened with excitement and ooohs and ahhs by all. April, we are saving the Eagles shirts till right before we go as an extra surprise if Daniel has a send off party. This is what the Big Give looked like in my spare bedroom!!!


Thank you for sharing the pictures!  They brought tears to my eyes!  It's amazing to see all of the boxes piled up!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



Amazing Quilt!  You did a beautiful Job!!!


I love all the clothes posted too!  I wish I had some more time to post.  I need to finish up a blanket for my best friend's baby.  She was born almost a month ago and I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the flower pin.




Adorable!  How did you make the flowers?  Are there directions online?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I was thinking about making some raglan's for myself...so if I were to make a patern from a maternity shirt I like the fit of does anyone have any pointers on how to do that??  I have the Carla C pattern for little kids, but I don't think she has one for adults, right?


----------



## Granna4679

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, so I'm ridiculously behind.  Again.  How does this keep happening???
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.



Oh so sweet!  I love seeing them for the first time....it really makes you fall in love with them at that moment.  I assume the date in the lower right hand corner is the due date?  That is my birthday!!  Yay...its a great day!



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the flower pin.



These are just too cute.  I love the flower too!  Please share your secret.


----------



## mom2OandE

ncmomof2 said:


> Adorable!  How did you make the flowers?  Are there directions online?



The flower on the smaller dress was super simple.  I just gathered it really really tight until it started to wind on it's own.  Then I stitched the bottom together and covered it with a felt circle.  THen I hand sewed the pin on.

The second - big girl - dress came from a tutorial.  Here it is:
http://www.bluecricketdesign.net/


----------



## mom2OandE

eecteacher82 said:


> Ok, I think you ladies have given me the guts (or am I just nuts?!) to try a skirt for Olivia.  What is the absolute easiest skirt I could do for her, that she can maybe even do a bit of twirling? lol  The simpler the better!  I have a couple of cute Disney fabrics that I think would look cute in a skirt.  Thanks in advance!



One of the easiest twirly skirts you can make is a circle skirt.  Here is a tutorial to walk you through it:
http://www.whatthecraft.com/tuts/circ.htm

If you have a serger you can use a rolled hem to hem it.  Otherwise I would use bias tape.  It can be really difficult to try and hem a circle skirt in a traditional manner.  This really is very easy.

Another fun easy skirt is this one:
http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/


----------



## NiniMorris

eecteacher82 said:


> I'm a newbie to this board and VERY new at sewing, but exicted to learn from all of you talented ladies! I have managed to finish a few pillowcase dresses for my DD2, but I honestly can't sew in a straight line most of the time! Can't wait to build my skills and make some cute things for my little princess!



LOL...Sew a straight line?  I certainly can't!  



..............................

Is it really possible...we have been QUIET for almost 10 hours?


Wow, I think that might be a record of some sorts!

Nini


----------



## InkspressYourself

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.


Wow!  Quilts overwhelm me.  It seems like so many pieces to keep track of.  Yours is beautiful.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.


This dress was gorgeous on a hanger!  Seeing it on your beautiful daughter is even better. 



eecteacher82 said:


> Here are my first few attempts as some pillowcase dresses for my DD2...They look kind of OK from far away, but once you get up close, you can see the er, umm...lack of straight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the last one is so big...I changed the size on photobucket?..
> 
> Oh, and they only look crooked and distorted...the angle of picture taking was not optimal!
> 
> Those are all I have been brave enough to try thus far, since I can't even get them right.   I will be attempting more though!


I think they look great!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I finally have pictures to share. I never seem to be able to take pictures. The first is for my niece for Easter the second is just because she needed a princess dress. Just cause Aunt Lynn could.  I can't wait to see her in them this weekend.
> This one is her Easter dress. I LOVE the simply sweet pattern.  It was sooooo easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back why this one showed up first I don't know. This is the Vida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason this one looks crooked the dress is not.  It must be that bad photographer(me).


These are all so pretty.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the men


I love Goofy  They are all awesome.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I altered one of DS's oxford shirts for his PC jacket.  Super easy (I mean, if I can do it ).  Lots of embellishing!!  I'm working on a new technique for this year (he already asked if he could be PC again so he could "make the girls scream" ), and I bought a bigger shirt so I could make the jacket longer.  It was a little shorter than I would have liked, but it took me way too long to make it, so I decided to be happy with it rather than make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely suggest the PC costume at 1900!  My little guy was the hit of the night.  I show our 1900 YouTube to anyone even considering it because we had so much fun!!!


That's amazing.  I would have never guessed that you started with a shirt.  Thanks for sharing that tip.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, so I'm ridiculously behind.  Again.  How does this keep happening???
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.


Congratulations!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> How about bread dough from scratch, then deep fried?  I'd think if freezer/fridge store bought works, home made would be even better!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slammed busy at home, we're in the process of redoing the floors here, entire house.  I've had to muck out closets to get ready for that, and pretty much pack up like we're moving because all the furniture needs to be moved into the garage (which we also cleaned out), and just sneaking into my sewing room as I can with just a bit of guilt!  I haven't taken pics yet, but I did get Rebecca's Easter dress done, it's a Simply Sweet with a stripwork skirt, and on the strips I did Heather's Easter set...I used everything except the filled peeps, I just ran out of room!  And only one of the phrases on the front.  It was lots of fun!  I also finished my first Vida and started the LisaZoe skirt.  Sshhh...DH thought I was in here to work on organizing this room, it's a wreck!  I'm saving it for last because I know it's a mess, and I sort of don't want to give up my sanity spot until the last possible moment.
> 
> I love all the stuff posted lately...sorry I can't comment on it photo by photo, there have been just so many, I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings because it's all so great!  Welcome to the newbies, this is a fun place to be!


I can't wait to see pictures.



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the flower pin.


  Those look so fun and comfortable, I bet your friend is thrilled.


For myself, I finished the top of a sleeveless, collar less (is that a word) precious dress, now I just have to add the skirt.  Certainly I can get that finished before Easter, right? LOL.


----------



## princesskayla

lynnanddbyz said:


> I finally have pictures to share. I never seem to be able to take pictures. The first is for my niece for Easter the second is just because she needed a princess dress. Just cause Aunt Lynn could.  I can't wait to see her in them this weekend.
> This one is her Easter dress. I LOVE the simply sweet pattern.  It was sooooo easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back why this one showed up first I don't know. This is the Vida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason this one looks crooked the dress is not.  It must be that bad photographer(me).



Love it - I like the princess fabric - Where did you find the diamond pattern?




mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.



Wonderful job. I just love the fabric combo. 

QUOTE=eecteacher82;36038877]Ok, I think you ladies have given me the guts (or am I just nuts?!) to try a skirt for Olivia.  What is the absolute easiest skirt I could do for her, that she can maybe even do a bit of twirling? lol  The simpler the better!  I have a couple of cute Disney fabrics that I think would look cute in a skirt.  Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]

When you get more courage -after you do such a great job on your first skirt - try YouCanMakeThis. com It has some wonderful instructions that walk you step by step with pictures. Try Carla C patterns - a portait peasant top would look super cute with one of those skirts!! Good luck, and let us know if you need help. The girls and Tom are wonderful on this board and can help with anything!!!

Sewing emergency alert!! My 5x7 hoop for my futura CE- 250 broke!!!! I was in the middle of making easter shirts for a friend of mine and the sewing machine ate the shirt, popped it out of the hoop (the screw was stripped and hanging by a thread - the repair kit that I ordered came in today - a little too late) and when I went to dislodge it , somehow it cracked!!!!! I then got really mad, threw a fit like a three year old and broke it even more. Not my best moment but I strangely felt better with the hoop in fifteen pieaces as opposed to just two. My next project is a few more Easter shirts for my kiddos and my Big Give - I wanted to do all of those today. Oh well. I ordered two more hoop from some place in Texas. I guess I will just have to sew in the meantime. Sorry for the post - I just wanted to rant to people that understand. My husband doesn't have a clue!!


----------



## princesskayla

Sorry for the double post - but here a couple of my baby's pictures from yesterday. She had a wonderful first birthday. I whipped up the outfit that morning - thankfully before my hoop broke!!


----------



## teresajoy

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post, I stumbled across your site by accident and have been an addicted lurker for about three weeks.  Let me say i am so inspired by your group and i have learned so much from you.  I have had my vida pattern for 3 months now and too afraid to attempt it.  Last night I got up enough nerve and did it. All becuase of you ladies. Thanks.  I will post a picture soon.  I just wanted to give credit to you for being such a giving group of people, and soooo talented.
> Alicia



Get your post count up to 10, so you can post pictures! We love pictures! 



HeatherSue said:


> I just had a special request PM to repost this outfit, so I am obliged to do so.  That, and I don't get to post nearly as many pictures as I'd like to anymore.  So, here's the outfit I made Tessa for our trip last October.  The skirt is the twirl scallopini and the top is a pattern I made up a few years ago.  But, a modified simply sweet would look much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm feeling nostalgic for our trip, and I'm regretting not having written a trip report, here are a few more pictures from our October free dining extravaganza visit to 1900 Park Fare!
> Me and the kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids with Prince Charming.  Sawyer wasn't scared this time! Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a final note, Tessa and I made beignets from her Princess Tiana cookbook that she got at the book fair.  They were awful!  I've never fried anything and I used canola oil.  It made the whole house smell like fish and they had a fishy flavor.  I suppose I should have used a different kind of oil?


That was such a fun trip! I'm glad you posted some pictures. 

Canola oil = YUCK!

I once accused Brian of pooring used oil that he fryed fish in back into our oil bottle, because that stuff tastes SOOO SOOOO SOOOO NASTY!  But, then we realized Canola oil is just gross. (probably didn't know I'd have such strong feelings about oil, did you!)



InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you.  You are always so sweet
> .


I was going to make a smart remark about that comment, but you know what? You are right! 


HeatherSue said:


> Where were you before I tried to make them from scratch? LOL!  Like Tessa said, it doesn't matter that they didn't taste good because we had fun making them!  Next time I'll use the frozen rolls, vegetable oil, and powdered sugar in a bag method!  Thank you!!


Oh, that is so sweet! 
That sounds like how mom use to make doughnuts, doesn't it! With the fried biscuit dough. YUMMY YUMMY! I made some for Lydia last week. I got lazy and didn't cut the whole out of the middle. Who knew I was making beignets! I even put powdered sugar on them. 


littlepeppers said:


> The Princess & the Frog is a great movie, but it is still a very.....commercialized New Orleans/cajun film.  It isn't really like that over here, so don't think we are all a bunch of "lightning bugs".
> 
> Don't trust their recipes either.   That is commercialized food, not good food.  If you need anymore cajun cooking help pm me.  My mawmaw can make almost anything taste good.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the Vida & DD.



Could you come up to Michigan and cook us some yummy food?? 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I finally have pictures to share. I never seem to be able to take pictures. The first is for my niece for Easter the second is just because she needed a princess dress. Just cause Aunt Lynn could.  I can't wait to see her in them this weekend.
> This one is her Easter dress. I LOVE the simply sweet pattern.  It was sooooo easy



Soooo adorable!!!! These are beautiful!


Stephres said:


> I love everything! It makes me a little jealous, as I have no time to sew anything lately. And I don't have our trip to plan for, because we couldn't go during spring break this year. Oh well, we'll go Memorial Weekend, so I can't whine.
> 
> Anyway, I did have time to finally figure out those lanyards so I updated my blog (link is in my signature) for directions in case anyone is interested. I think they would be cute for teacher gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gotta finish packing because even though we can't go to Disney this year we are still going to have fun!


These look great Steph!!! 
Have you left yet? See you soon!!!! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I altered one of DS's oxford shirts for his PC jacket.  Super easy (I mean, if I can do it).  Lots of embellishing!!  I'm working on a new technique for this year (he already asked if he could be PC again so he could "make the girls scream" , and I bought a bigger shirt so I could make the jacket longer.  It was a little shorter than I would have liked, but it took me way too long to make it, so I decided to be happy with it rather than make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely suggest the PC costume at 1900!  My little guy was the hit of the night.  I show our 1900 YouTube to anyone even considering it because we had so much fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are GREAT!!!  I love how crisp and perfect they look.   <== (thumbs up, but also green with envy!)
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that the school system blocks most pictures.  I have to avoid this thread altogether at work.


That is so cute!!! Could you share the link to the YouTube video pretty please? I'd love to see it!



glorib said:


> LOVE that outfit!  And Sawyer is the cutest Prince Charming!  And Teresa is the cutest lady in a Lady Tremaine shirt!



Aww, thanks!!!!

I'm pretty sure this was before he threw up in my camera bag. 


100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, so I'm ridiculously behind.  Again.  How does this keep happening???
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.



Wow! Isn't that just amazing. 



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> .


Those are beautiful! Your friends are going to be so pleased!



eecteacher82 said:


> Ok, I think you ladies have given me the guts (or am I just nuts?!) to try a skirt for Olivia.  What is the absolute easiest skirt I could do for her, that she can maybe even do a bit of twirling? lol  The simpler the better!  I have a couple of cute Disney fabrics that I think would look cute in a skirt.  Thanks in advance!



Like others have said, the circle skirt is great. CarlaC has a great pattern available with a circle skirt, cute gathered ruffey skirt and a pleated skirt (Way easier than it looks!). 



NiniMorris said:


> LOL...Sew a straight line?  I certainly can't!
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> Is it really possible...we have been QUIET for almost 10 hours?
> 
> 
> Wow, I think that might be a record of some sorts!
> 
> Nini



Straight lines are WAY overrated! That's why I like making clothes, you don't need to be so worried about sewing straight! 


princesskayla said:


> When you get more courage -after you do such a great job on your first skirt - try YouCanMakeThis. com It has some wonderful instructions that walk you step by step with pictures. Try Carla C patterns - a portait peasant top would look super cute with one of those skirts!! Good luck, and let us know if you need help. The girls and Tom are wonderful on this board and can help with anything!!!
> 
> Sewing emergency alert!! My 5x7 hoop for my futura CE- 250 broke!!!! I was in the middle of making easter shirts for a friend of mine and the sewing machine ate the shirt, popped it out of the hoop (the screw was stripped and hanging by a thread - the repair kit that I ordered came in today - a little too late) and when I went to dislodge it , somehow it cracked!!!!! I then got really mad, threw a fit like a three year old and broke it even more. Not my best moment but I strangely felt better with the hoop in fifteen pieaces as opposed to just two. My next project is a few more Easter shirts for my kiddos and my Big Give - I wanted to do all of those today. Oh well. I ordered two more hoop from some place in Texas. I guess I will just have to sew in the meantime. Sorry for the post - I just wanted to rant to people that understand. My husband doesn't have a clue!!



I was going to tell you that I've seen people tape together a broken hoop, but it sounds like you are a little beyond that repair method!


----------



## BBGirl

I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.


----------



## NiniMorris

BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



i just noticed that too...didn't know it was there...Wooooo Hoooooo!

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

princesskayla said:


> Sewing emergency alert!! My 5x7 hoop for my futura CE- 250 broke!!!! I was in the middle of making easter shirts for a friend of mine and the sewing machine ate the shirt, popped it out of the hoop (the screw was stripped and hanging by a thread - the repair kit that I ordered came in today - a little too late) and when I went to dislodge it , somehow it cracked!!!!! I then got really mad, threw a fit like a three year old and broke it even more. Not my best moment but I strangely felt better with the hoop in fifteen pieaces as opposed to just two. My next project is a few more Easter shirts for my kiddos and my Big Give - I wanted to do all of those today. Oh well. I ordered two more hoop from some place in Texas. I guess I will just have to sew in the meantime. Sorry for the post - I just wanted to rant to people that understand. My husband doesn't have a clue!!



Oh my....sounds like you are having a fun day!  I have had those moments of  fun myself!  



princesskayla said:


> Sorry for the double post - but here a couple of my baby's pictures from yesterday. She had a wonderful first birthday. I whipped up the outfit that morning - thankfully before my hoop broke!!



She is precious!!



BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



Yay for Lisa!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> Oh so sweet!  I love seeing them for the first time....it really makes you fall in love with them at that moment.  I assume the date in the lower right hand corner is the due date?  That is my birthday!!  Yay...its a great day!





InkspressYourself said:


> Congratulations!





teresajoy said:


> Wow! Isn't that just amazing.



Thanks, guys.  That is the due date.  It's about 3 days before what I was estimating so I guess we're both about right.  That first ultrasound when I get to see the heartbeat always makes it more real for me.  There's nothing seeing them.  And to actually be able to see a baby and not just a little blob was so cool!  We just sat there amazed while the baby waved it's arms & kicked.    When I think that it's only about an inch long right now - wow!


----------



## HeatherSue

lynnanddbyz said:


> For some reason this one looks crooked the dress is not.  It must be that bad photographer(me).


These are both super cute!!  Great job!  Is that paisley on the 1st dress?  I love paisleys!  I'd like bigger pictures, though! 



sahm1000 said:


> Thank you Heather!  I needed inpsiration!
> 
> Too bad Sawyer wasn't scared this time.  That YouTube video of 1900PF was hilarious!


You're welcome, my dear!  You know how I love to post pictures!  Now I should post a couple of videos! 



ellenbenny said:


> Love all the pics!  We are planning to try Park Fare in Dec.  I may just have to make t-shirts for myself and DDIL when DGD wears her Cinderella dress.  I love all your "cuties" and will definitely be purchasing some soon.
> 
> I get so many good ideas here that I don't have enough time to make them all or enough days for DGD to wear them all!


Thank you!  I really like 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  It's my favorite character meal so far!



Granna4679 said:


> Heather- Love the Cinderella dress you just posted...gorgeous!


Thank you!! It's one of my favorites. That and the pink Cinderella dress I made a few years back.  I think I have a theme to my favorites...



MinnieVanMom said:


> I showed DS the picture and asked if he would like a prince charming outfit, I got ummmm no.  I said how about a T shirt with a design?  No mom...never any eye contact or even that he was paying attention but the answer for now is no, he doesn't want any new customs.  Oh wait, he asked if the custom could have a bionicle on it.


Boys!  What are we going to do with them?  I don't look forward to the day that Sawyer doesn't want to wear things I've made!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> finished my 4th shirt for the give....


I love this design!  You do such a nice job with these!  I would have quoted the other 2 pictures, but I felt that would have been shameless self-promotion.  



Stephres said:


> I love everything! It makes me a little jealous, as I have no time to sew anything lately. And I don't have our trip to plan for, because we couldn't go during spring break this year. Oh well, we'll go Memorial Weekend, so I can't whine.
> 
> Anyway, I did have time to finally figure out those lanyards so I updated my blog (link is in my signature) for directions in case anyone is interested. I think they would be cute for teacher gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gotta finish packing because even though we can't go to Disney this year we are still going to have fun!


I'll have to check out your blog!! But, then again, I have a house guest coming today and I should really get ready for her and her two adorable kids! 

STEPHRES IS COMING TO MY HOUSE TODAY!!!!!!!
Can you tell we're excited?? Tessa and Sawyer keep asking me every 2 minutes when we're going to the airport to pick them up! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I altered one of DS's oxford shirts for his PC jacket.  Super easy (I mean, if I can do it ).  Lots of embellishing!!  I'm working on a new technique for this year (he already asked if he could be PC again so he could "make the girls scream" ), and I bought a bigger shirt so I could make the jacket longer.  It was a little shorter than I would have liked, but it took me way too long to make it, so I decided to be happy with it rather than make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely suggest the PC costume at 1900!  My little guy was the hit of the night.  I show our 1900 YouTube to anyone even considering it because we had so much fun!!!


I adore that Prince Charming outfit!  Of course, seeing your beautiful kids doesn't hurt the cuteness factor, either!  I want to see this youtube video!! Could you post a link?



glorib said:


> LOVE that outfit!  And Sawyer is the cutest Prince Charming!  And Teresa is the cutest lady in a Lady Tremaine shirt!


Thank  you!! Teresa is the cutest lady in a Lady Tremaine shirt! LOL!



100AcrePrincess said:


> We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.



Awwwww!!!!!!!  She/He is SOO cute!  Seriously, I can tell just by looking at this picture.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Psst!!  14 days till I find out the baby's gender!!  THINK PINK YA'LL!!


How exciting!!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I haven't taken pics yet, but I did get Rebecca's Easter dress done, it's a Simply Sweet with a stripwork skirt, and on the strips I did Heather's Easter set...I used everything except the filled peeps, I just ran out of room!  And only one of the phrases on the front.  It was lots of fun!  I also finished my first Vida and started the LisaZoe skirt.  Sshhh...DH thought I was in here to work on organizing this room, it's a wreck!  I'm saving it for last because I know it's a mess, and I sort of don't want to give up my sanity spot until the last possible moment.


I can't wait to see pictures of the Vida!!!  



princesskayla said:


> Heather - I just love the cinderella dress with all of your designs on it. It just looks so custom!!


Thank you!



mom2OandE said:


>


Those are too cute!  I love that flower pin.  It add just the right touch!



eecteacher82 said:


> Ok, I think you ladies have given me the guts (or am I just nuts?!) to try a skirt for Olivia.  What is the absolute easiest skirt I could do for her, that she can maybe even do a bit of twirling? lol  The simpler the better!  I have a couple of cute Disney fabrics that I think would look cute in a skirt.  Thanks in advance!


The absolute easiest skirt would be a straight skirt with an elastic waist. But, if you'd like a nice pattern for a skirt, you can try CarlaC's perfectly preppy skirts pattern from youcanmakthis.com. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I was thinking about making some raglan's for myself...so if I were to make a patern from a maternity shirt I like the fit of does anyone have any pointers on how to do that??  I have the Carla C pattern for little kids, but I don't think she has one for adults, right?


Not yet, but we're trying to talk her into it! 



InkspressYourself said:


> For myself, I finished the top of a sleeveless, collar less (is that a word) precious dress, now I just have to add the skirt.  Certainly I can get that finished before Easter, right? LOL.


Yes!  You can do it!  I'll look forward to the pictures!


Sewing emergency alert!! My 5x7 hoop for my futura CE- 250 broke!!!! I was in the middle of making easter shirts for a friend of mine and the sewing machine ate the shirt, popped it out of the hoop (the screw was stripped and hanging by a thread - the repair kit that I ordered came in today - a little too late) and when I went to dislodge it , somehow it cracked!!!!! I then got really mad, threw a fit like a three year old and broke it even more. Not my best moment but I strangely felt better with the hoop in fifteen pieaces as opposed to just two. My next project is a few more Easter shirts for my kiddos and my Big Give - I wanted to do all of those today. Oh well. I ordered two more hoop from some place in Texas. I guess I will just have to sew in the meantime. Sorry for the post - I just wanted to rant to people that understand. My husband doesn't have a clue!![/color][/QUOTE]

I lost the beginning of this quote.  But, I had to tell you that you gave me a good giggle thinking about your breaking your hoop into little pieces! 



princesskayla said:


> Sorry for the double post - but here a couple of my baby's pictures from yesterday. She had a wonderful first birthday. I whipped up the outfit that morning - thankfully before my hoop broke!!


Goodness gracious- she is beautiful!! I like this picture the best.  What wonderful photos!  The outfit you made turned out so cute, too!  I can't believe you just whipped it up before the photo shoot! 
ETA:  Oops, I quoted the wrong picture.  I really liked the profile picture with the different photos down the side.



teresajoy said:


> 1. Canola oil = YUCK!
> I once accused Brian of pooring used oil that he fryed fish in back into our oil bottle, because that stuff tastes SOOO SOOOO SOOOO NASTY!  But, then we realized Canola oil is just gross. (probably didn't know I'd have such strong feelings about oil, did you!)
> 
> 2. I'm pretty sure this was before he threw up in my camera bag.


1. Now you tell me!
2.  This had me laughing for a good long while!   I really wish I had written a trip report.  I keep forgetting about these things! 



BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



YAY!!!!!  That is exciting!! I'm going to go look at it!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,,,

I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.

Thanks friends.......


----------



## Rosiekins

So so so excited! I just found and bought the Meghan peasant dress/top pattern (adult sizes) from YCMT. I am heading to the Fabric store in a bit to make my first try. I was thrilled to find a grown up pattern I loved on there and can't wait to make lots of tops and dresses. I am wondering if anyone has pictures of it done for adults? Also my only concern is when making it in to a dress is looks a little straight down and I would like it to be a little more flowy. Do you think I could add fabric and then gather it? Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ok please excuse the fact that i don't know how to copy the previous comments from others i will figure it all out.  I love those outfits.  Love the froggy Vida What a great job.  So cute.  I love all the Cinderella dress and such tooo cute. I am partial to Minnie I call my little daughter Minnie Mia.  
Need Help.
My daughter wants to be Cruella Diville for her Bday next month. I need ideas.  I can sew , i paint on clothes even better, I want so bad to do a hand applique but to afraid to try that for the birhtday party. Maybe some ideas or examples might help.  Thanks Ladies.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Oh and thanks everyone for the kind welcome.  Can't wait to post some pictures.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ellenbenny said:


> Love all the pics!  We are planning to try Park Fare in Dec.  I may just have to make t-shirts for myself and DDIL when DGD wears her Cinderella dress.  I love all your "cuties" and will definitely be purchasing some soon.
> 
> I get so many good ideas here that I don't have enough time to make them all or enough days for DGD to wear them all!



I love this set I showed my daughter 6 and she went GaGa over it.


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......



I will keep him in my prayers for understanding. I know for a 12 yr old boy saying no to the "cool" rides will be difficult, but hopefully there will be lots of other things that he will be able to do that will allow him to overlook what he is "missing". 

Is he into drawing at all? We took some drawing classes in the animation building at DHS which were really cool. Maybe that is something that he can do separately from his siblings while they do RRC and ToT. They were every 20mins and always a different character. It is also in a nice air conditioned building which is nice for anyone to take a break in.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Rosiekins said:


> So so so excited! I just found and bought the Meghan peasant dress/top pattern (adult sizes) from YCMT. I am heading to the Fabric store in a bit to make my first try. I was thrilled to find a grown up pattern I loved on there and can't wait to make lots of tops and dresses. I am wondering if anyone has pictures of it done for adults? Also my only concern is when making it in to a dress is looks a little straight down and I would like it to be a little more flowy. Do you think I could add fabric and then gather it? Any ideas? TIA!


I can't wait to see what you make.  I like to sew for myself too, not just the kids.  I tell the kids I like to sew for me, because I don't complain about trying the stuff on to make sure it fits.  I have that pattern but haven't made anything yet.  After I finish Easter dresses, the next thing is going to be for me.


----------



## woodkins

mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  You all do an amazing job.  I'm so impressed.  I have friends who are leaving for Disney on Wed and these are some dresses I made for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for their not quite 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for the almost 7 year old.  The three layer circle skirt is super twirly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the flower pin.



My 7 yr old dd said that she would wear the tank style dress , so I was wondering if you had a tutorial or instructions as to how you did the skirt portion of the dress. It doesn't look like the skirt is gathered, so I am wondering if there is an easy way to figure it out. THanks soooo much!


----------



## teresajoy

princesskayla said:


> Sorry for the double post - but here a couple of my baby's pictures from yesterday. She had a wonderful first birthday. I whipped up the outfit that morning - thankfully before my hoop broke!!


Oh my goodness!!!! So much cuteness in one post!!! She's just adorable!!


BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



COOL! I didn't know it was on there! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1. Now you tell me!
> 2.  This had me laughing for a good long while!   I really wish I had written a trip report.  I keep forgetting about these things!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!  That is exciting!! I'm going to go look at it!



1.) Sorry!
2.) Happy I could make you laugh! And, it's not too late to write a trip report!!! You write one, and then I'll just make comments on yours like: We hung out at Pop, then met up with Heather to eat...




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......



I hope they all take it well.  Hopefully by the time you go, everyone will be ok with the idea. 


Rosiekins said:


> So so so excited! I just found and bought the Meghan peasant dress/top pattern (adult sizes) from YCMT. I am heading to the Fabric store in a bit to make my first try. I was thrilled to find a grown up pattern I loved on there and can't wait to make lots of tops and dresses. I am wondering if anyone has pictures of it done for adults? Also my only concern is when making it in to a dress is looks a little straight down and I would like it to be a little more flowy. Do you think I could add fabric and then gather it? Any ideas? TIA!



The Meghan is a cute top! CarlaC, our favorite designer, made that one! (She makes all the Sis Boom patterns)
I'll try to find my picture of mine.
ETA: Hmm. I can't seem to find my picture, but if you look at the tester pictures on YCMT, I'm in the 3rd row down , all the way to the right, the one in the middle with the red top and little polka dots. 

The way the top is together, it really wouldn't lend itself to gathering, but you could flare the skirt part out to make it fuller. You could do a circle, or half circle skirt on the bottom. 



woodkins said:


> My 7 yr old dd said that she would wear the tank style dress , so I was wondering if you had a tutorial or instructions as to how you did the skirt portion of the dress. It doesn't look like the skirt is gathered, so I am wondering if there is an easy way to figure it out. THanks soooo much!



I would think that if you made a circle skirt using the measurements for the bottom of the t-shirt that it would work, then just make three different ones in various lengths.


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......



Wendy - I know that will be difficult for him having limitations but hopefully there will be plenty he CAN do.  Focus on the positive!  I will keep him in my prayers.  



Rosiekins said:


> So so so excited! I just found and bought the Meghan peasant dress/top pattern (adult sizes) from YCMT. I am heading to the Fabric store in a bit to make my first try. I was thrilled to find a grown up pattern I loved on there and can't wait to make lots of tops and dresses. I am wondering if anyone has pictures of it done for adults? Also my only concern is when making it in to a dress is looks a little straight down and I would like it to be a little more flowy. Do you think I could add fabric and then gather it? Any ideas? TIA!



I just made a top from that pattern...posted several pages back.  Here's the link to that page so you don't have to search:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35924803#post35924803

Make sure you do measurements.  My DD29 is super tiny across the top.  I made the smallest size for adults and used the measurements for elastic that the chart showed (she normally wears a 0)and it was too tight on the neck and arms (easily fixed by taking elastic out and re-insertng longer, but just a pain).... so I would advise taking measurements instead of using the chart.
It is such a cute pattern though and she loved the shirt.


----------



## ncmomof2

BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



Yeah for Lisa!  Will you be put the ruffle butt one on there soon?  I love that one


----------



## mom2OandE

woodkins said:


> My 7 yr old dd said that she would wear the tank style dress , so I was wondering if you had a tutorial or instructions as to how you did the skirt portion of the dress. It doesn't look like the skirt is gathered, so I am wondering if there is an easy way to figure it out. THanks soooo much!



It's really quite easy to do.  The skirt I used is a circle skirt.  I actually did 3 circle skirts of varied lengths.  The measurement for the opening you will cut is the bottom of the tee shirt.  Once you cut the three circle skirts I did a basting stitch to hold them all together.  Then I sewed the skirts to a tank (I had cut off a portion of the bottom).  I did a rolled hem to finish the skirt but if you don't have a serger I recommend using Bias tape.

Here is a tutorial for circle skirts: http://www.whatthecraft.com/tuts/circ.htm

If you need more help let me know and I'd gladly walk you through it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Vida w/ the butt ruffles FINALLY!!!.  Whhhhhew!  What an adventure.
> 
> DD loves it.  She likes to twirl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me through this dress.



Super cute!



HeatherSue said:


> Teresa got such a great reaction out of Lady Tremaine in this shirt!



I wore that shirt to 1900 PF too   Lady T was thrilled and yelled at Cindy "see...not everyone wears YOU here"



100AcrePrincess said:


>



Wow.  Ultrasounds have really impoved in the 7 years since I was pregnant!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......


----------



## WDWAtLast

Just a quick vent, because I know you will all undertand! I am making Lisa's Zoe skirt (which is an awesome pattern! Great directions and pics!!) and my serger has been acting up all day! It is refusing to make a rolled hem and I have threaded it, re threaded it, put in a new needed, threatened it and prayed over it. I am ready to put it out with the trash!   I know it will all work out, and I feel better just telling someone who understands! Now back to dealing with the beast!


----------



## Rosiekins

Granna4679 said:


> I just made a top from that pattern...posted several pages back.  Here's the link to that page so you don't have to search:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35924803#post35924803
> 
> Make sure you do measurements.  My DD29 is super tiny across the top.  I made the smallest size for adults and used the measurements for elastic that the chart showed (she normally wears a 0)and it was too tight on the neck and arms (easily fixed by taking elastic out and re-insertng longer, but just a pain).... so I would advise taking measurements instead of using the chart.
> It is such a cute pattern though and she loved the shirt.





teresajoy said:


> The Meghan is a cute top! CarlaC, our favorite designer, made that one! (She makes all the Sis Boom patterns)
> I'll try to find my picture of mine.
> ETA: Hmm. I can't seem to find my picture, but if you look at the tester pictures on YCMT, I'm in the 3rd row down , all the way to the right, the one in the middle with the red top and little polka dots.
> 
> The way the top is together, it really wouldn't lend itself to gathering, but you could flare the skirt part out to make it fuller. You could do a circle, or half circle skirt on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that if you made a circle skirt using the measurements for the bottom of the t-shirt that it would work, then just make three different ones in various lengths.





InkspressYourself said:


> I can't wait to see what you make.  I like to sew for myself too, not just the kids.  I tell the kids I like to sew for me, because I don't complain about trying the stuff on to make sure it fits.  I have that pattern but haven't made anything yet.  After I finish Easter dresses, the next thing is going to be for me.



Thanks for the all the replies. 
Teresajoy, I was wondering if gathering would be right and I can see how it would not but I think just flaring it will be fine thanks! I have a great stripe work twirl pattern that you can do to any size I think it would look nice with this top.  A circle skirt would be fun and easy too. I can just see my whole summer wardrobe involving this pattern lol.  I found you in the testers So cute!!! 

Granna I love your shirt it is so pretty. I will be sure to measure. 

Ink I will make sure to put up a pic. I just hit the store and got some blue and brown fabric. Now I just have to print, tape, cut and sew lol.


----------



## woodkins

mom2OandE said:


> It's really quite easy to do.  The skirt I used is a circle skirt.  I actually did 3 circle skirts of varied lengths.  The measurement for the opening you will cut is the bottom of the tee shirt.  Once you cut the three circle skirts I did a basting stitch to hold them all together.  Then I sewed the skirts to a tank (I had cut off a portion of the bottom).  I did a rolled hem to finish the skirt but if you don't have a serger I recommend using Bias tape.
> 
> Here is a tutorial for circle skirts: http://www.whatthecraft.com/tuts/circ.htm
> 
> If you need more help let me know and I'd gladly walk you through it.



Sounds great...Thank you so much for the help! Now off to choose the fabrics (oh and for the temperature to get out of the 40's and the rain to stop )


----------



## princesskayla

BBGirl said:


> I found the ZOE skirt up on YCMT this morning I was so happy for Lisa.



Wonderful!! Off to get it.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......




Praying that he has a magical trip - roller coasters or not.


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> You just got the Brother 750D right?  All you need to do is go to Target or something and pick up a USB memory stick.  I got one for less than $10.  You can then put anything you want on there...but not in a folder...individual files.  I just got the same machine and  it.



Another question...Do you use Polyester or Rayon thread?  I am ordering from marathon and just realized I don't know which one to order.


----------



## teresajoy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I wore that shirt to 1900 PF too   Lady T was thrilled and yelled at Cindy "see...not everyone wears YOU here"


I just love that meal!  It's so fun! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Just a quick vent, because I know you will all undertand! I am making Lisa's Zoe skirt (which is an awesome pattern! Great directions and pics!!) and my serger has been acting up all day! It is refusing to make a rolled hem and I have threaded it, re threaded it, put in a new needed, threatened it and prayed over it. I am ready to put it out with the trash!   I know it will all work out, and I feel better just telling someone who understands! Now back to dealing with the beast!


I hate it when the machines don't cooperate!!!  Sometimes it's best to just turn the thing off and step away for awhile. 



Rosiekins said:


> Thanks for the all the replies.
> Teresajoy, I was wondering if gathering would be right and I can see how it would not but I think just flaring it will be fine thanks! I have a great stripe work twirl pattern that you can do to any size I think it would look nice with this top.  A circle skirt would be fun and easy too. I can just see my whole summer wardrobe involving this pattern lol.  I found you in the testers So cute!!!
> 
> Granna I love your shirt it is so pretty. I will be sure to measure.
> 
> Ink I will make sure to put up a pic. I just hit the store and got some blue and brown fabric. Now I just have to print, tape, cut and sew lol.


I can't wait to see what you come up with! 



Granna4679 said:


> Another question...Do you use Polyester or Rayon thread?  I am ordering from marathon and just realized I don't know which one to order.



Heather always orders the Rayon.


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> Another question...Do you use Polyester or Rayon thread?  I am ordering from marathon and just realized I don't know which one to order.



I see someone beat me to it...but on Heather's advice, and the advice of the Marathon people at the Sewing expo a few weeks ago, I use Rayon.  I love it.  The Marathon lady told me that if it is something that will be washed a lot, that the polyester used in the thread doesn't hold up as well to the detergent like the rayon does...which I admit I found strange, but figured she was the expert.

So far, I have had no problems....and I love the way the thread feels and looks...





Nini


----------



## candicenicole19

BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.

Anyway here are a few pictures:




Wrinkled because she HAD to sleep with it lol and the elastic is not in it yet but she loves it as is anyway!







Of course every pirate girl needs a pirate outfit!






Mickey/ Minnie dress. Olivia is just modeling it cause she wanted to.  It is one of the many outfits I made for Kylies first trip to Disney world.  They are only a few months apart but my poor little olivia never grows taller so the dress is long on her!










Thanks for letting me share and for any prayers!


----------



## twob4him

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, so I'm ridiculously behind.  Again.  How does this keep happening???
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our first ob appt. Friday.  I went expecting a little lima bean with a heartbeat & instead we got a teeny tiny baby with arms & legs that were moving around & a sweet little alien face.



Congratulations!!! What a cute little peanut!! I got confused when I saw your due date at the bottom....I thought they put the wrong date on your u/s!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Thanks so much for the compliments on DS's PC outfit!!  I was really proud of it (even though I had to do a couple...or several...on-site repairs).  He loves it, and wore it to a couple Halloween parties, too.  Yeah, no one but the Disney elite  knew who he was. 

Here's our 1900 YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEzz4EkkSb8


----------



## eecteacher82

candicenicole19 said:


> BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.QUOTE]





candicenicole19 said:


> I know how you feel! My DD was born at 32 weeks and little under 4 pounds and 16inches, and now she is almost 2.5 and 35inches and 27 pounds.  She spent 24 days in the NICU, but now you would never know it! She is a happy and advanced, Disney loving little girl!  My fingers are crossed that you can hang in a few more weeks and everything will be just fine w/ you and your little one!
> Here is a pic of her from our trip last September


----------



## revrob

I'm not sure I've even posted on this thread yet!
WOW, things have been busy!
We had a GREAT vacation over spring break.  The cruise was amazing!

then, we got home and hit the floor runnning!  The most recent venture - the realization that there is a real possibility that we will be moving in a few months!   It's like it finally hit me when we got home!
SO, I've been cleaning out the sewing room - getting prepped for a SERIOUS de-stash!  Those of you on facebook have probably seen my event invite (those that haven't, let me know and I'll give you the details - it will be on facebook!).

ANYWAY, I can't believe the amount of fabric that I have accumulated - even after de-stashing in the fall!    I've just started my second album because the 200 images in the first album wasn't enough!  

OK - back in  with the camera!  This stuff has to go!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I'm not sure I've even posted on this thread yet!
> WOW, things have been busy!
> We had a GREAT vacation over spring break.  The cruise was amazing!
> 
> then, we got home and hit the floor runnning!  The most recent venture - the realization that there is a real possibility that we will be moving in a few months!   It's like it finally hit me when we got home!
> SO, I've been cleaning out the sewing room - getting prepped for a SERIOUS de-stash!  Those of you on facebook have probably seen my event invite (those that haven't, let me know and I'll give you the details - it will be on facebook!).
> 
> ANYWAY, I can't believe the amount of fabric that I have accumulated - even after de-stashing in the fall!    I've just started my second album because the 200 images in the first album wasn't enough!
> 
> OK - back in  with the camera!  This stuff has to go!



Are you taking requests as to where to move to? I know a little girl who has an opinion


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Are you taking requests as to where to move to? I know a little girl who has an opinion



ohhh!  You don't know the half of it!  (or maybe you do!)  I SOOO wish we had any voice in the decision!  You know what would be on the top of the list!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa/Heather- what size hoop did you use for Lady Tremaine? 

I have to say, I LOVED that Goofy really filled my hoop, where the Minnie's were cute, they look smaller, but were 6x10 designs. Go figure
(for anyone interested in those Minnie Mouse dressed as something else- you should know before hand (which i did not) they have more than 30 thread changes (including tack down stitching)) be prepared to babysit the whole design. 


I dont know if others have had this, but when I load my designs sometimes stuff that says its 6x10 my machine tells me its outside my stitch area and I have to re-adjust it slightly, which then sometimes messes up the design slightly- like screwing up the colors.but not stitches- those always are fine. 
When I asked my dealer they said it's not downsizing it my much and could just be a quirk.
While other designs- like Heather's- I have not encountered this issue with.


I forget now who posted about having a temper tantrum and busting their hoop into pieces- but thank you- I actually chuckled out loud reading that. Hee Hee!


Love the Ariel T dresses!


Wendy-Oh, I am so bummed for Daniel. Don't know if it would help, but maybe could you swing by the front costomer service area and tell them you have a WishKid who is limited and could they make some suggestions on ways to add a little magic to his day- who knows what they might surprise you with....just an idea. On a good note- there is SO much he can do...I like the shows at MGM

ETA I just had to tell of my shopping find! I went to The Christmas Tree Shoppes yesterday (you guys have those too, yes????)
Well, I picked up 3 table clothes for $5, $7 and $6 and put out the first one today- bright, Spring colors in plaid and I LOVE it! I NEVER find good finds that are cheap, I am so thrilled.

BUT to balance it out (confessions of a sewer) I bought Megan's Easter dress today.....and I paid more than I should for it. It was $65, and the fabrics are okay, not cheap, but not heirloom either. She is in love with it. But if I had the time I totally could have made it. Its a Sweet Pea N Lilli dress.


----------



## billwendy

Olivia is soooo cute!!!

You guys remember that kinda eastery fabric with the ribbon stitched on it that I had gotten on clearance and was afraid of??? Well, since I thought they would be a bust because someone mentioned how badly it fell apart when it was cut I just said what the heck and tried Carla's Cathy pattern with it - I couldnt do the little 1/4 inch folds at the neckline, so I kinda had to do it like her pesant top - I kinda like how they turned out! I have matching wide ribbon if they want a sash and am thinking of making headbands out of the same fabric if Im motivated to do them tomorrow night. 








THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Olivia is soooo cute!!!
> 
> You guys remember that kinda eastery fabric with the ribbon stitched on it that I had gotten on clearance and was afraid of??? Well, since I thought they would be a bust because someone mentioned how badly it fell apart when it was cut I just said what the heck and tried Carla's Cathy pattern with it - I couldnt do the little 1/4 inch folds at the neckline, so I kinda had to do it like her pesant top - I kinda like how they turned out! I have matching wide ribbon if they want a sash and am thinking of making headbands out of the same fabric if Im motivated to do them tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!



These look great- I like the purple one the best!
So great- How see-thru are they? A lavender batiste slip underneath would be so cute with a little shell hemstitch......


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

I loooooove these how cute i hope to one day be that good with applique


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These look great- I like the purple one the best!
> So great- How see-thru are they? A lavender batiste slip underneath would be so cute with a little shell hemstitch......



Nicole -they are not see through at all, kind of a thickish material? But what is a batiste slip - sounds cool!! I love the lavender one the best too - I got the material this past summer when I was in MT for Camp Promise, lol on clearance for 2/yard!! I would have gotten enough lavender to do both or at least the bigger one as that is Eliz's favorite color. But they only had a yard and a half of the lavender!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  I really like 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  It's my favorite character meal so far!
> 
> 
> STEPHRES IS COMING TO MY HOUSE TODAY!!!!!!!
> Can you tell we're excited?? Tessa and Sawyer keep asking me every 2 minutes when we're going to the airport to pick them up!
> !



We love 1900 PF too!  I think it is because they are "Face" characters so they can talk to you.  Plus, the step-sisters and Lady Tremaine are just hilarious!!!

Have fun with Stephres!  What fun things are you guys going to do?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could keep Daniel in your thoughts this time tomorrow. They are going to be having a team meeting at the hospital and although this isnt devastating to us grown ups, he is going to be bummed - Im pretty sure they are going to tell him he has limitations to the rides he is able to go on, which includes his beloved roller coasters......He and his parents will not be expecting this at all - I have to say after seeing his strength the other night, Im so happy that they are going to put some restrictions on him - but, how are we going to not take him on rides but let his siblings go on and sheesh - its going to be a bit ugly at their house tomorrow night I think. Just pray that he will be open and understanding that it is for his health and protection of his neck. Plus his balance system is so messed up they are concerned even the lighter rides will make him feel sick....Im hoping this doesnt take the magical feeling they have away and that the focus on what he can do rather than what he cant....But, to a 12 year old - yikes - this isnt going to be good news.
> 
> Thanks friends.......


Poor Daniel.  That would be rough!  Keep us posted. 



teresajoy said:


> I just love that meal!  It's so fun!
> .



Us too!  We just booked it for our next trip.  It will be our 3rd time!


----------



## Rosiekins

Alright I finished it! These are not good pics so I will try and get some better ones but you get the idea. I really love it, though after trying it on I know I will be flaring the base more next time for sure.


----------



## ncmomof2

billwendy said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!



Beautiful!!  I love the fabric.


----------



## littlepeppers

candicenicole19 said:


> BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.
> 
> !



I love all of the dresses.  You DD is a great model.  She is tall.

Things will work out fine.  NICUs have great staff.  They are very patient & helpful.  You will take joy in small accomplishments.  You will have a new & more full appreciation for your life & your family.  It brings you closer.

I had DS at 34wks (4lbs 5oz) & DD at 32weeks (2lb 15oz).  Have you seen their pics.  They are tough little boogers.  It is amazing how strong something so small can be.  Preemies are often smart too.

He will most likely be a grow & feeder.  He will only have to stay there until he stabalizes his temperature & eating.  Don't think their is the magic 5lb weight or due date they have to hit before they let them come home.  That is old school.  DS came home at 4lb 12oz & DD came home at 3lb 14oz.

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## sahm1000

candicenicole19 said:


> BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.
> 
> Anyway here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrinkled because she HAD to sleep with it lol and the elastic is not in it yet but she loves it as is anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course every pirate girl needs a pirate outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/ Minnie dress. Olivia is just modeling it cause she wanted to.  It is one of the many outfits I made for Kylies first trip to Disney world.  They are only a few months apart but my poor little olivia never grows taller so the dress is long on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for any prayers!



Such cute dresses!  Love them all!  I'll be praying that you and the baby have a safe, healthy and easy delivery closer to the due date.  Good luck and take care of yourself.  



revrob said:


> I'm not sure I've even posted on this thread yet!
> WOW, things have been busy!
> We had a GREAT vacation over spring break.  The cruise was amazing!
> 
> then, we got home and hit the floor runnning!  The most recent venture - the realization that there is a real possibility that we will be moving in a few months!   It's like it finally hit me when we got home!
> SO, I've been cleaning out the sewing room - getting prepped for a SERIOUS de-stash!  Those of you on facebook have probably seen my event invite (those that haven't, let me know and I'll give you the details - it will be on facebook!).
> 
> ANYWAY, I can't believe the amount of fabric that I have accumulated - even after de-stashing in the fall!    I've just started my second album because the 200 images in the first album wasn't enough!
> 
> OK - back in  with the camera!  This stuff has to go!




So you're not going to Orlando...are you coming to Dallas by me?  Where are your possibilities, or are you not talking about it yet (I totally understand since my DH's company will eventually move us sometime, somewhere - I never talk about it until it's definite).  Just a warning, beware of the movers.  It was great to have someone else do all of the packing of the boxes and physical parts of it but they literally pack everything.....like my trash cans with trash still in it, and a butter dish with butter still in it...great finds after  weeks in storage during the summer!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Can someone tell me what that "hem" stitch is called that doesn't actually fold any fabric ove--it's like a satin stitch wrapped around the edge of the fabric.  I always called it lettuce edging when talking about kids clothes, but apparently it's called something else--I'm trying to see if my Janome 6500 sewing machine or my huskylock serger do it. I'm hoping to finish the sleeves at least on 4 knit dresses with this instead of hemming!

Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## candicenicole19

GrammaBelle said:


> Can someone tell me what that "hem" stitch is called that doesn't actually fold any fabric ove--it's like a satin stitch wrapped around the edge of the fabric.  I always called it lettuce edging when talking about kids clothes, but apparently it's called something else--I'm trying to see if my Janome 6500 sewing machine or my huskylock serger do it. I'm hoping to finish the sleeves at least on 4 knit dresses with this instead of hemming!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer



Its a rolled hem.  My serger does it.  Hope that helps!

That you ladies for all of the info!  I am so worried about a stay in the Nicu, have other children and how am I going to be able to visit, if everything will turn out ok.  Just everything, stressful time right now!  I did have steriods so his lungs should be ok according to the Dr.  Tonight the contractions have decided to start hurting where before they were more of a tight feeling and they were already making things move along fastier   Drs appt nright and early in the AM and keeping my fingers crossed the Procardia (Blood pressure pills to stop preterm labor not really for high blood pressure) will prevent him from making an early appearence!

Thanks again!  You are all wonderful!


----------



## NiniMorris

...yes rolled hem...

Now, does anyone have any suggestions on the rolled hem?  I've had my serger since October and cannot believe how I managed without it!  But I cannot get it to make a rolled hem to save my life.

I did do a rolled hem when I first got it, but have not worried about it since.  Now I want to do the Zoe skirt and have been working on my rolled hem for TWO WEEKS!!!   After last night I decided to quit.  I had that poor baby so messed up it took me over an hour to get it set back for 'regular' serging!

Is there a trick?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!

Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> ...yes rolled hem...
> 
> Now, does anyone have any suggestions on the rolled hem?  I've had my serger since October and cannot believe how I managed without it!  But I cannot get it to make a rolled hem to save my life.
> 
> I did do a rolled hem when I first got it, but have not worried about it since.  Now I want to do the Zoe skirt and have been working on my rolled hem for TWO WEEKS!!!   After last night I decided to quit.  I had that poor baby so messed up it took me over an hour to get it set back for 'regular' serging!
> 
> Is there a trick?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> Nini



No advice, but I fought with my Singer serger all day yesterday too - trying to make rolled hems on 2 Zoe skirts!!   I am hoping I have better luck today - they are for Easter - this year!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

WDWAtLast said:


> No advice, but I fought with my Singer serger all day yesterday too - trying to make rolled hems on 2 Zoe skirts!!   I am hoping I have better luck today - they are for Easter - this year!!!



Mine were 'supposed' to be...she will be going with the outfit I made last month for Father/Daughter... I'm not even going to start it until I get the rolled hem thing down.. I have enough started projects to keep me busy and a list of things that need to get started.... I seriously don't need to add another thing to end in the UFO pile!

Nini


----------



## InkspressYourself

candicenicole19 said:


> BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.
> 
> Anyway here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrinkled because she HAD to sleep with it lol and the elastic is not in it yet but she loves it as is anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course every pirate girl needs a pirate outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/ Minnie dress. Olivia is just modeling it cause she wanted to.  It is one of the many outfits I made for Kylies first trip to Disney world.  They are only a few months apart but my poor little olivia never grows taller so the dress is long on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for any prayers!


The dresses and your dd are adorable.  I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts.  Hopefully, your little one can sit tight for a few more weeks.



revrob said:


> I'm not sure I've even posted on this thread yet!
> WOW, things have been busy!
> We had a GREAT vacation over spring break.  The cruise was amazing!
> 
> then, we got home and hit the floor runnning!  The most recent venture - the realization that there is a real possibility that we will be moving in a few months!   It's like it finally hit me when we got home!
> SO, I've been cleaning out the sewing room - getting prepped for a SERIOUS de-stash!  Those of you on facebook have probably seen my event invite (those that haven't, let me know and I'll give you the details - it will be on facebook!).
> 
> ANYWAY, I can't believe the amount of fabric that I have accumulated - even after de-stashing in the fall!    I've just started my second album because the 200 images in the first album wasn't enough!
> 
> OK - back in  with the camera!  This stuff has to go!


I'm not a facebook friend, and to be honest, I'm a little facebook challenged.  Is there any chace that you will post pictures here.  I would love to go on a Disney cruise



billwendy said:


> Olivia is soooo cute!!!
> 
> You guys remember that kinda eastery fabric with the ribbon stitched on it that I had gotten on clearance and was afraid of??? Well, since I thought they would be a bust because someone mentioned how badly it fell apart when it was cut I just said what the heck and tried Carla's Cathy pattern with it - I couldnt do the little 1/4 inch folds at the neckline, so I kinda had to do it like her pesant top - I kinda like how they turned out! I have matching wide ribbon if they want a sash and am thinking of making headbands out of the same fabric if Im motivated to do them tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!


These are gorgeous.  I think this fabric looks amazing with that pattern.  Great job!



Rosiekins said:


> Alright I finished it! These are not good pics so I will try and get some better ones but you get the idea. I really love it, though after trying it on I know I will be flaring the base more next time for sure.


Blue and brown is one of my favorite combo's.  This is really pretty.


----------



## jessica52877

Ali's Big Give ship date was Monday! 

I know that I have had contact with everyone and that all have received her address. If you can just confirm that you got the item shipped that would be great! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68973

Some I have confirmed already. Feel free to let me know, here, there or on facebook! 

Thanks for everyone's hard work! If you have been following along on her pre trip report you have seen how thrilled she has been to be able to wear dresses! What a special thing for this child!!

Thanks for all the support along the way too! It takes all of us to keep this going!


----------



## revrob

GrammaBelle said:


> Can someone tell me what that "hem" stitch is called that doesn't actually fold any fabric ove--it's like a satin stitch wrapped around the edge of the fabric.  I always called it lettuce edging when talking about kids clothes, but apparently it's called something else--I'm trying to see if my Janome 6500 sewing machine or my huskylock serger do it. I'm hoping to finish the sleeves at least on 4 knit dresses with this instead of hemming!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer




YES, it's a rolled edge hem.  
For those asking about how to make a rolled edge hem, I would check your machine manual.  You do have to change some settings on your machine, and your manual should tell you what those setting should be.
I wish I could be more help - my solution only works for my machine.  Sorry!




InkspressYourself said:


> I'm not a facebook friend, and to be honest, I'm a little facebook challenged.  Is there any chace that you will post pictures here.  I would love to go on a Disney cruise



Disboards don't allow us to post items for sale - so, I'm not able to list them here.  I'm sorry!  I'd love it if you could figure out facebook enough to take a look, though! 

and, YES,  you should take a cruise!  It was AMAZING!


----------



## InkspressYourself

revrob said:


> Disboards don't allow us to post items for sale - so, I'm not able to list them here.  I'm sorry!  I'd love it if you could figure out facebook enough to take a look, though!
> 
> and, YES,  you should take a cruise!  It was AMAZING!


Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I  meant cruise pictures!  I love to see other peoples trip pictures.  

We might take a cruise, but probably not Disney.  Please don't vote me off of the board.  My youngest dd's b day is sept 16th and we vacation over her birthday and that doesn't work out well with a Disney cruise for this yearl.  Plus, I can't convince my husband the extra money for a disney cruise is worth it.  I'll try harder to convince him for next year, since the dates aren't good this year anyway.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> ...yes rolled hem...
> 
> Now, does anyone have any suggestions on the rolled hem?  I've had my serger since October and cannot believe how I managed without it!  But I cannot get it to make a rolled hem to save my life.
> 
> I did do a rolled hem when I first got it, but have not worried about it since.  Now I want to do the Zoe skirt and have been working on my rolled hem for TWO WEEKS!!!   After last night I decided to quit.  I had that poor baby so messed up it took me over an hour to get it set back for 'regular' serging!
> 
> Is there a trick?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> Nini



Sorry, I am not much help-my serger and I are currently not speaking.

(I think I have the same Singer serger you do)

dreaming of a co operative babylock serger............


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Olivia is soooo cute!!!
> 
> You guys remember that kinda eastery fabric with the ribbon stitched on it that I had gotten on clearance and was afraid of??? Well, since I thought they would be a bust because someone mentioned how badly it fell apart when it was cut I just said what the heck and tried Carla's Cathy pattern with it - I couldnt do the little 1/4 inch folds at the neckline, so I kinda had to do it like her pesant top - I kinda like how they turned out! I have matching wide ribbon if they want a sash and am thinking of making headbands out of the same fabric if Im motivated to do them tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!


Wendy, these are so pretty and I love them.  They remind of the dress Wendy wears.  

I hope Daniel can find a few fun things to do while others ride.  Disney will make magic for Daniel.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> I'm not sure I've even posted on this thread yet!
> WOW, things have been busy!
> We had a GREAT vacation over spring break.  The cruise was amazing!
> 
> then, we got home and hit the floor runnning!  The most recent venture - the realization that there is a real possibility that we will be moving in a few months!   It's like it finally hit me when we got home!
> SO, I've been cleaning out the sewing room - getting prepped for a SERIOUS de-stash!  Those of you on facebook have probably seen my event invite (those that haven't, let me know and I'll give you the details - it will be on facebook!).
> 
> ANYWAY, I can't believe the amount of fabric that I have accumulated - even after de-stashing in the fall!    I've just started my second album because the 200 images in the first album wasn't enough!
> 
> OK - back in  with the camera!  This stuff has to go!



Welcome back!!  I'm glad to hear you had fun on your cruise, I have fond memories of ours too.  It's hard to believe we didn't have any children then and now we almost have THREE 

Please add me to your Facebook friends if you would, and also send me an invite to your destash party!!  Lord knows I don't "need" anymore fabric, but let's face it "needs" and "wants" are just two different creatures!

I'm Angie Jump Butler on FB


----------



## h518may

I need to whine and you all will understand my whine best.  I cut my finger last night as I was starting dinner.  Not a big cut, but the knife went in about a 1/4 inch.  My finger hurts every time I use it or put pressure on my hand.  I really don't know if I can sew for a few days.  I use both hands so much when I sew.  The only good thing is that I cut my finger on my right hand and I am left handed.  Luckily I have Ashley's Easter dress done, but I have a twirl skirt I need to be working on.  

And on a different note.  I need a tiny little prayer for Sunday.  I am singing the first ever duet with DH at church for Easter.  We have been married 13 years and never has it worked out for us to sing together.  So this is very special to us.  But he is a better singer then me.  I really have to work hart with this song to be as loud as him.   I also have to get through this twice Sunday morning with two services.  


And I now good with the multi quotes so Wendy I really like the Easter dresses and hope Daniel will still have a great trip without roller coaster.

Candicenicole I love the peter pan vida.  And hope everything is OK with the baby.


Thanks 

April


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am looking for sew in labels to put in my items I am selling.  Does anyone know where I can find some reasonable priced labels?  Thank you very much.  You can PM me if you would rather.


----------



## GrammaBelle

NiniMorris said:


> ...yes rolled hem...
> 
> Is there a trick?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> Nini



I was glad to see this, Nini, I am so frustrated!  I followed all the setting directions in my manual, and the thing that comes out looks like, well, it doesn't look like something I want to put on my granddaughters!  I'm so frustrated! I have no idea what to do when the instruction manual fails me.  I guess I'm off to the internet to see if there's any better help. I had plans to make 4 Olivia's for my DGDs this week. I know I could do regular hems on the sleeves, but I don't want to!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.

Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



So happy to hear all is well!


----------



## livndisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



That is GREAT news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

candicenicole19 said:


> Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.



When I am not playing seamstress I am an L&D nurse who works with pre-term labor (antepartum) patients. I guessing you had a postive fetal fibernection (not the best speller - we spell it FFN) test. My doctors do a FFN for a negative result. A postive result doesn't really mean much. The FFN has a high false postive rate. On the other side - a negative test is 99% accurate. This post may be a mute point by the time you read it but - I'll say it anyway. STAY IN BED!!!! You are to keep your feet elevated and in a semi reclined to laying postion. Sewing does not count (sorry). Only get up for bathroom breaks and one short shower. Have someone else take care of everything else!!! Bedrest is the single most important factor in preventing preterm labor. I am not sure about you medical background but my advice is to stay in bed and try not to worry about it. (Way harder to do than say!!) Take your procardia as scheduled, don't miss a dose - set an alarm clock for the night dose. Are you taking 10 or 20 mg?  The next step to stop preterm labor is Magnesium sulfate and it is not so much fun. (A high risk med with some yucky side effects). All that being said - sometimes labor can't be stop that is not your fault if it happens. The baby has had steriods and that helps.  I have seen people be 2cm for weeks and months at a time. I personally was 3-4 cm for 6 weeks. If you have a questions-you can PM me, I'll be glad to give you advice or information.


----------



## princesskayla

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!




That's AWESOME!!!!! So happy you have this behind you and sewing can seem important again!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

h518may said:


> I need to whine and you all will understand my whine best.  I cut my finger last night as I was starting dinner.  Not a big cut, but the knife went in about a 1/4 inch.  My finger hurts every time I use it or put pressure on my hand.  I really don't know if I can sew for a few days.  I use both hands so much when I sew.  The only good thing is that I cut my finger on my right hand and I am left handed.  Luckily I have Ashley's Easter dress done, but I have a twirl skirt I need to be working on.
> 
> And on a different note.  I need a tiny little prayer for Sunday.  I am singing the first ever duet with DH at church for Easter.  We have been married 13 years and never has it worked out for us to sing together.  So this is very special to us.  But he is a better singer then me.  I really have to work hart with this song to be as loud as him.   I also have to get through this twice Sunday morning with two services.
> 
> 
> And I now good with the multi quotes so Wendy I really like the Easter dresses and hope Daniel will still have a great trip without roller coaster.
> 
> Candicenicole I love the peter pan vida.  And hope everything is OK with the baby.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> April



I will pray your duet goes well with your hubby Good luck.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am looking for sew in labels to put in my items I am selling.  Does anyone know where I can find some reasonable priced labels?  Thank you very much.  You can PM me if you would rather.



Oh i need those too. I paid a lady to make some with my store logo and they turned out like stickers not good.


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi All:
Let me preface this request by saying I'M LOST WITHOUT MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE!

I'm going to attempt to use my sewing machine to applique some Mickey ears on my parent's shirts for Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone have a pattern or template of 2-3 inch Mickey ears (suitable to put on the logo section of a shirt)?  It's all so much easier with an embroidery machine!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi All:
> Let me preface this request by saying I'M LOST WITHOUT MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to use my sewing machine to applique some Mickey ears on my parent's shirts for Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone have a pattern or template of 2-3 inch Mickey ears (suitable to put on the logo section of a shirt)?  It's all so much easier with an embroidery machine!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Do you know anyone with a Cricut and a Mickey cartridge? That should get you a nice template.

I hand embroidered one a few years ago and just used a plate and a small bowl to trace around....


----------



## revrob

InkspressYourself said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I  meant cruise pictures!  I love to see other peoples trip pictures.
> 
> We might take a cruise, but probably not Disney.  Please don't vote me off of the board.  My youngest dd's b day is sept 16th and we vacation over her birthday and that doesn't work out well with a Disney cruise for this yearl.  Plus, I can't convince my husband the extra money for a disney cruise is worth it.  I'll try harder to convince him for next year, since the dates aren't good this year anyway.



I've considered doing a sort of a trip report - but haven't started yet.  I'll let you all know if I decide to take the plunge!



h518may said:


> I need to whine and you all will understand my whine best.  I cut my finger last night as I was starting dinner.  Not a big cut, but the knife went in about a 1/4 inch.  My finger hurts every time I use it or put pressure on my hand.  I really don't know if I can sew for a few days.  I use both hands so much when I sew.  The only good thing is that I cut my finger on my right hand and I am left handed.  Luckily I have Ashley's Easter dress done, but I have a twirl skirt I need to be working on.
> 
> And on a different note.  I need a tiny little prayer for Sunday.  I am singing the first ever duet with DH at church for Easter.  We have been married 13 years and never has it worked out for us to sing together.  So this is very special to us.  But he is a better singer then me.  I really have to work hart with this song to be as loud as him.   I also have to get through this twice Sunday morning with two services.
> 
> 
> And I now good with the multi quotes so Wendy I really like the Easter dresses and hope Daniel will still have a great trip without roller coaster.
> 
> Candicenicole I love the peter pan vida.  And hope everything is OK with the baby.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> April



I'll be praying all goes well!  What are you guys singing?  
I could use the same prayer!  I'm soloing this Sunday and haven't soloed in YEARS.  I'm singing "They Could Not" - an oldie but goodie!


----------



## woodkins

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am looking for sew in labels to put in my items I am selling.  Does anyone know where I can find some reasonable priced labels?  Thank you very much.  You can PM me if you would rather.



I make my own. I buy the printable fabric from either Joann or an office supply store (which ever is cheaper at the moment). At Joann they are in the quilting section, people use them for quilt labels/tags.  I set up the labels using MS Word and print the whole sheet at one time, I cut them apart and then sew them into the garment when I need it.  They are cheap and easy to do. Once you have your template set up you just reprint when you need more.


----------



## h518may

revrob said:


> I'll be praying all goes well!  What are you guys singing?
> I could use the same prayer!  I'm soloing this Sunday and haven't soloed in YEARS.  I'm singing "They Could Not" - an oldie but goodie!



I will pray for you too.  This is only the second solo I have done and only one with Scott.  We are doing "East to West" by Casting Crown. 

 It is part of the program we are doing The choir is singing the whole hour which is why I am worried about my voice.  I will say choir is one of my favorite activities at church.


----------



## froggy33

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi All:
> Let me preface this request by saying I'M LOST WITHOUT MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to use my sewing machine to applique some Mickey ears on my parent's shirts for Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone have a pattern or template of 2-3 inch Mickey ears (suitable to put on the logo section of a shirt)?  It's all so much easier with an embroidery machine!
> 
> Thanks so much!



You mean something like this?:





I just google Mickey head applique and then use the image I find.  Use either photo editing software or your printers print % to size it.  I am the opposite of you.  I have an embroidery machine and am afraid to use it so I do all applique by hand!  The hardest part is around the curve of the ears.
Good luck!!


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> Sorry, I am not much help-my serger and I are currently not speaking.
> 
> (I think I have the same Singer serger you do)
> 
> dreaming of a co operative babylock serger............



LOVE LOVE LOVE my Babylock serger!


----------



## NaeNae

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



Yea!!! That's great news.


----------



## ncmomof2

I am really hating my serger right now!  Though it was all user error, not the machine.  I just put a huge hole in the dress I am working on!  I was not paying attention as well as I should have been because my son was asking a math question.  I have to start half of it over.  It is one of the dresses I am making for a friend.  UGH!


----------



## Granna4679

Wendy - Just wanted to say the dresses look great...pretty fabric.  And also wondering how Daniel took the news.  I hope he will be okay and find many many things that interest him there.  




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



I am sooooooo happy for you.  Fantastic news!!  



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi All:
> Let me preface this request by saying I'M LOST WITHOUT MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to use my sewing machine to applique some Mickey ears on my parent's shirts for Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone have a pattern or template of 2-3 inch Mickey ears (suitable to put on the logo section of a shirt)?  It's all so much easier with an embroidery machine!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Isn't there one in the bookmarks, you could just reduce the size on a copier?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I don't recall who mentioned it but I just got my  Sewing Clothes Kids Love 
Book from Amazon!

I love it.... it has some cute stuff for boys in it, and some of the things are sized for older girls.  I know I will be using the IMKE pattern (a hoodie) for both of my kids.  Now I just need to find some cute knits

I also got my Peter Pan fabric from fabric.com  It is so pretty!


----------



## aboveH20

Last night I was sewing and broke TWO needles, one on each end of the zipper.  (Good thing zippers don't have _three_ ends! ) I was rummaging downstairs for new needles and came across the three thingys pictured below.  They were with some of my sister's stuff and my guess is they were from her serger, which I don't have.  (As I tell people, when she died, my brother got her BMW, and I got the embroidery machine.)

I'm thinking the disks on the right are cutting blades and the other two things maybe are feed plates???  I don't know why there are extras.  Are they of any use to anyone?  Far be it from me to throw something out, even if it's useless.

If you know what they are and can use them, PM me and I will glady mail them to you FREE.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

h518may said:


> I need to whine and you all will understand my whine best.  I cut my finger last night as I was starting dinner.  Not a big cut, but the knife went in about a 1/4 inch.  My finger hurts every time I use it or put pressure on my hand.  I really don't know if I can sew for a few days.  I use both hands so much when I sew.  The only good thing is that I cut my finger on my right hand and I am left handed.  Luckily I have Ashley's Easter dress done, but I have a twirl skirt I need to be working on.
> 
> And on a different note.  I need a tiny little prayer for Sunday.  I am singing the first ever duet with DH at church for Easter.  We have been married 13 years and never has it worked out for us to sing together.  So this is very special to us.  But he is a better singer then me.  I really have to work hart with this song to be as loud as him.   I also have to get through this twice Sunday morning with two services.
> 
> 
> And I now good with the multi quotes so Wendy I really like the Easter dresses and hope Daniel will still have a great trip without roller coaster.
> 
> Candicenicole I love the peter pan vida.  And hope everything is OK with the baby.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> April



Sorry you hurt your hand, there's nothing more annoying than having a sore hand when you want to sew.  I burnt one of mine a few weeks ago, so I know where you're coming from- ZERO FUN!

Best Wishes on your duet!!  Music is my favorite part of church, I'm sure you and DH will be great!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

woodkins said:


> I make my own. I buy the printable fabric from either Joann or an office supply store (which ever is cheaper at the moment). At Joann they are in the quilting section, people use them for quilt labels/tags.  I set up the labels using MS Word and print the whole sheet at one time, I cut them apart and then sew them into the garment when I need it.  They are cheap and easy to do. Once you have your template set up you just reprint when you need more.



Oh my gosh I need to try that . Thanks so much


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aboveH20 said:


> Last night I was sewing and broke TWO needles, one on each end of the zipper.  (Good thing zippers don't have _three_ ends! ) I was rummaging downstairs for new needles and came across the three thingys pictured below.  They were with some of my sister's stuff and my guess is they were from her serger, which I don't have.  (As I tell people, when she died, my brother got her BMW, and I got the embroidery machine.)
> 
> I'm thinking the disks on the right are cutting blades and the other two things maybe are feed plates???  I don't know why there are extras.  Are they of any use to anyone?  Far be it from me to throw something out, even if it's useless.
> 
> If you know what they are and can use them, PM me and I will glady mail them to you FREE.



You may want to hold on to your extra face plates...those can get scratched up pretty badly if you have a needle break...a scratched up face plate can cause MAJOR problems.  And the disc like thingy is probably a blade for a rotary cutter, also a pretty usefull tool especially if you like to quilt.  It might be worth seeing if you can find one cheap somewhere


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> You may want to hold on to your extra face plates...those can get scratched up pretty badly if you have a needle break...a scratched up face plate can cause MAJOR problems.  And the disc like thingy is probably a blade for a rotary cutter, also a pretty usefull tool especially if you like to quilt.  It might be worth seeing if you can find one cheap somewhere



On a rotary cutter...the blades are the most expensive part!   I sometimes will buy a new one just because they are on sale, and come with new blades, and it is sometimes cheaper than buying a new blade!  LOL!

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

AboveH2O-

I dont need it- but the item on the left is a rotary blade-for straight 

http://www.amazon.com/Rotary-Cutting-Straight-Simplicity-Machine/dp/B002N2EFO0


----------



## ncmomof2

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I don't recall who mentioned it but I just got my  Sewing Clothes Kids Love
> Book from Amazon!
> 
> I love it.... it has some cute stuff for boys in it, and some of the things are sized for older girls.  I know I will be using the IMKE pattern (a hoodie) for both of my kids.  Now I just need to find some cute knits
> 
> I also got my Peter Pan fabric from fabric.com  It is so pretty!



I just got mine today as well.  I am enjoying reading how to sew stuff since I was never taught and just wing it!


----------



## teresajoy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments on DS's PC outfit!!  I was really proud of it (even though I had to do a couple...or several...on-site repairs).  He loves it, and wore it to a couple Halloween parties, too.  Yeah, no one but the Disney elite  knew who he was.
> 
> Here's our 1900 YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEzz4EkkSb8



I'm really surprised that most people didn't know who he was! 

I LOVE your video!!!! 



eecteacher82 said:


> I know how you feel! My DD was born at 32 weeks and little under 4 pounds and 16inches, and now she is almost 2.5 and 35inches and 27 pounds.  She spent 24 days in the NICU, but now you would never know it! She is a happy and advanced, Disney loving little girl!  My fingers are crossed that you can hang in a few more weeks and everything will be just fine w/ you and your little one!
> Here is a pic of her from our trip last September



She's so cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa/Heather- what size hoop did you use for Lady Tremaine?



I'm not sure, Heather made it. 



billwendy said:


> THey are fluffier and prettier colors in real life - lol!!



Wendy, these are so pretty! 

You need a serger, then you could just do rolled hems! 



Rosiekins said:


> Alright I finished it! These are not good pics so I will try and get some better ones but you get the idea. I really love it, though after trying it on I know I will be flaring the base more next time for sure.


I would love to see this modeled! It looks so pretty! 



sahm1000 said:


> Just a warning, beware of the movers.  It was great to have someone else do all of the packing of the boxes and physical parts of it but they literally pack everything.....like my trash cans with trash still in it, and a butter dish with butter still in it...great finds after  weeks in storage during the summer!



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



candicenicole19 said:


> Just everything, stressful time right now!  I did have steriods so his lungs should be ok according to the Dr.  Tonight the contractions have decided to start hurting where before they were more of a tight feeling and they were already making things move along fastier   Drs appt nright and early in the AM and keeping my fingers crossed the Procardia (Blood pressure pills to stop preterm labor not really for high blood pressure) will prevent him from making an early appearence!
> 
> Thanks again!  You are all wonderful!






NiniMorris said:


> ...yes rolled hem...
> 
> Now, does anyone have any suggestions on the rolled hem?  I've had my serger since October and cannot believe how I managed without it!  But I cannot get it to make a rolled hem to save my life.
> 
> I did do a rolled hem when I first got it, but have not worried about it since.  Now I want to do the Zoe skirt and have been working on my rolled hem for TWO WEEKS!!!   After last night I decided to quit.  I had that poor baby so messed up it took me over an hour to get it set back for 'regular' serging!
> 
> Is there a trick?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> Nini



Mine is pretty easy, just a few adjustments with the tension.What model do you have?



h518may said:


> I need to whine and you all will understand my whine best.  I cut my finger last night as I was starting dinner.  Not a big cut, but the knife went in about a 1/4 inch.  My finger hurts every time I use it or put pressure on my hand.  I really don't know if I can sew for a few days.  I use both hands so much when I sew.  The only good thing is that I cut my finger on my right hand and I am left handed.  Luckily I have Ashley's Easter dress done, but I have a twirl skirt I need to be working on.
> 
> 
> April



EWWWW OUCH! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am looking for sew in labels to put in my items I am selling.  Does anyone know where I can find some reasonable priced labels?  Thank you very much.  You can PM me if you would rather.



I ordered mine from Misslabel. They were pretty cheap, and I've been happy with them.
http://www.misslabel.com/label/pages/home.cfm


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks. You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



KIM!!!! I am SOOO happy and relieved!!! I've been so worried about you! 



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi All:
> Let me preface this request by saying I'M LOST WITHOUT MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to use my sewing machine to applique some Mickey ears on my parent's shirts for Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone have a pattern or template of 2-3 inch Mickey ears (suitable to put on the logo section of a shirt)?  It's all so much easier with an embroidery machine!
> 
> Thanks so much!



There is one in the group Photobucket account under the graphics tag. 



revrob said:


> I've considered doing a sort of a trip report - but haven't started yet.  I'll let you all know if I decide to take the plunge!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be praying all goes well!  What are you guys singing?
> I could use the same prayer!  I'm soloing this Sunday and haven't soloed in YEARS.  I'm singing "They Could Not" - an oldie but goodie!


You sing TOO!?? What don't you do Shannon?? You are amazing! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I am really hating my serger right now!  Though it was all user error, not the machine.  I just put a huge hole in the dress I am working on! I was not paying attention as well as I should have been because my son was asking a math question.  I have to start half of it over.  It is one of the dresses I am making for a friend.  UGH!


Oh no!!! Is there anyway you could add some embelishment to cover it up?



Granna4679 said:


> Isn't there one in the bookmarks, you could just reduce the size on a copier?


It's in the group Photobucket account.


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> You sing TOO!?? What don't you do Shannon?? You are amazing!



ummm...  I try not to admit to too many things that I don't do! 
I do sing - though in most recent years, I much prefer to sing in the role of worship leader than soloist.  I just haven't kept my soloist voice in shape as I should.  But, in try fashion, I'm pushing myself to make this happen.  
Let's see - I sing, I play piano (though I don't admit it because I'm too much of a perfectionist to play in public), I play cornet (trumpet) - does that about cover it?
thanks so much for your encouragement!


----------



## revrob

revrob said:


> ummm...  I try not to admit to too many things that I don't do!
> I do sing - though in most recent years, I much prefer to sing in the role of worship leader than soloist.  I just haven't kept my soloist voice in shape as I should.  But, in try fashion, I'm pushing myself to make this happen.
> Let's see - I sing, I play piano (though I don't admit it because I'm too much of a perfectionist to play in public), I play cornet (trumpet) - does that about cover it?
> thanks so much for your encouragement!



YES!  I just quoted myself!  I forgot to mention - there IS one thing I don't do - EXERCISE!


----------



## glorib

I need hair help!  I've recently been trying to grow my hair out.  But I think I may be changing my mind?  My hair is naturally slightly curly/wavy (it used to be super curly, like Ella's, but after I had her, not so much!  That's ok though, because they look better on her!)

Anyway, I used to wear it in a short bob, stacked up a little in the back.  Then I grew it out a little and started wearing it somewhat curly, but I didn't really care for it much, so I always pulled back the front, but left my bangs down.  Today, I straightened it and I think I like it better, but still not sure if it's the right "style" for me - if you know what I mean!

Anyone here good with hair or have suggestions on what I should do?

Pics!
Me with the short bob:





Me with curly hair, front pulled back (also about 40 pounds lighter than the previous pic): 





Me today, with straight hair:





The pics aren't the greatest, but hopefully you get the idea!


----------



## sahm1000

glorib said:


> I need hair help!  I've recently been trying to grow my hair out.  But I think I may be changing my mind?  My hair is naturally slightly curly/wavy (it used to be super curly, like Ella's, but after I had her, not so much!  That's ok though, because they look better on her!)
> 
> Anyway, I used to wear it in a short bob, stacked up a little in the back.  Then I grew it out a little and started wearing it somewhat curly, but I didn't really care for it much, so I always pulled back the front, but left my bangs down.  Today, I straightened it and I think I like it better, but still not sure if it's the right "style" for me - if you know what I mean!
> 
> Anyone here good with hair or have suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Pics!
> Me with the short bob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with curly hair, front pulled back (also about 40 pounds lighter than the previous pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me today, with straight hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics aren't the greatest, but hopefully you get the idea!


 
I like the short bob!  You're so cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

Please send prayers for Mya Rose, this is from her Caring Bridge recent post:


WEDNESDAY, MARCH 31, 2010 5:11 PM, CDT

Mya woke up this morning in extreme pain untill her feeds were turned off. When I came from school, the attendent Dr. Maris came and discussed some changes about Mya's care. Mya is not getting any quality from her life right now. Her days are filled with pain and her nights filled with even more pain. Her tumor is to the point where it is obstructing her bowels and she is not using the bathroom as she used to. So giving her feeds is like putting wastes on type of wastes so we decided to not give her any feeds or fluids. She won't be getting regular blood work or any antibiotics if she has a fever , just tylenol. So Mya is getting close to the end and I am so saddened and hurt to have to write this.


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> ...yes rolled hem...
> 
> Now, does anyone have any suggestions on the rolled hem?  I've had my serger since October and cannot believe how I managed without it!  But I cannot get it to make a rolled hem to save my life.
> 
> I did do a rolled hem when I first got it, but have not worried about it since.  Now I want to do the Zoe skirt and have been working on my rolled hem for TWO WEEKS!!!   After last night I decided to quit.  I had that poor baby so messed up it took me over an hour to get it set back for 'regular' serging!
> 
> *Is there a trick*?  I'm sure it is something simple I am missing.  I have a Singer something or other...guess I need to check that...although I know most of you have a much better serger...It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> Nini



I finally got my serger working - and I am almost too embarrassed to admit what was wrong with it - but in case your problem is just as easy - here goes! All I needed to do was to straighten my tall metal thread guide!!! My thread kept breaking and the manual told me to check tension, new needle, re thread, etc, which I did all of those things but noticed that when the thread unwound from the spool, it would make kind of a "ker-chunk" noise right before the thread broke. I just moved the thread guide about 1/2 inch to line up the thread and it is sewing perfectly! (I hope I don't jinx it!) It sewed just fine with the wonky thread guide for regular serging, but not for rolled hems. i hope yours is as simple of a fix!

Also - Prayers going out for Mya Rose and her family!!


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> ummm...  I try not to admit to too many things that I don't do!
> I do sing - though in most recent years, I much prefer to sing in the role of worship leader than soloist.  I just haven't kept my soloist voice in shape as I should.  But, in try fashion, I'm pushing myself to make this happen.
> Let's see - I sing, I play piano (though I don't admit it because I'm too much of a perfectionist to play in public), I play cornet (trumpet) - does that about cover it?
> thanks so much for your encouragement!



And, you create beautiful outfits! 



revrob said:


> YES!  I just quoted myself!  I forgot to mention - there IS one thing I don't do - EXERCISE!



LOL!! Me either! 



glorib said:


> I need hair help!  I've recently been trying to grow my hair out.  But I think I may be changing my mind?  My hair is naturally slightly curly/wavy (it used to be super curly, like Ella's, but after I had her, not so much!  That's ok though, because they look better on her!)
> 
> Anyway, I used to wear it in a short bob, stacked up a little in the back.  Then I grew it out a little and started wearing it somewhat curly, but I didn't really care for it much, so I always pulled back the front, but left my bangs down.  Today, I straightened it and I think I like it better, but still not sure if it's the right "style" for me - if you know what I mean!
> 
> Anyone here good with hair or have suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Pics!
> Me today, with straight hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics aren't the greatest, but hopefully you get the idea!



I love the way you have it now best. You are so cute! 



WDWAtLast said:


> I finally got my serger working - and I am almost too embarrassed to admit what was wrong with it - but in case your problem is just as easy - here goes! All I needed to do was to straighten my tall metal thread guide!!! My thread kept breaking and the manual told me to check tension, new needle, re thread, etc, which I did all of those things but noticed that when the thread unwound from the spool, it would make kind of a "ker-chunk" noise right before the thread broke. I just moved the thread guide about 1/2 inch to line up the thread and it is sewing perfectly! (I hope I don't jinx it!) It sewed just fine with the wonky thread guide for regular serging, but not for rolled hems. i hope yours is as simple of a fix!
> 
> Also - Prayers going out for Mya Rose and her family!!



I'm glad you got it working!


I'm praying for little Mya.


----------



## aboveH20

Diz-Mommy said:


> You may want to hold on to your extra face plates...those can get scratched up pretty badly if you have a needle break...a scratched up face plate can cause MAJOR problems.  And the disc like thingy is probably a blade for a rotary cutter, also a pretty usefull tool especially if you like to quilt.  It might be worth seeing if you can find one cheap somewhere



Now I know more than I did. 

I have a rotary cutter, but it didn't occur to me that the disks were replaceable.  Do you think the face plates go to a serger?  I don't have a serger, so I'm still willing to send them off to someone who does.

Thanks for the replies.

 <-- I like all the smileys, but this is my favorite.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> YES!  I just quoted myself!  I forgot to mention - there IS one thing I don't do - EXERCISE!



  Me either Shannon, I only run when I'm being chased by something that will either a) sting me or b) bite me


----------



## teresajoy

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Oh i need those too. I paid a lady to make some with my store logo and they turned out like stickers not good.




I looked up your site (assuming it's the same as your username). There are some CUTE things on there!! Did you sew them yourself?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Up almost 2 lbs on the Wii but when I took my age test it said 37! 

Prayers for Mya that the Lord be with her and the family.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

h518may said:


> I will pray for you too.  This is only the second solo I have done and only one with Scott.  We are doing "East to West" by Casting Crown.
> 
> It is part of the program we are doing The choir is singing the whole hour which is why I am worried about my voice.  I will say choir is one of my favorite activities at church.


I think casting Crown is just the best, You will do wonderful.  How great it is that He has risen for all of us.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!


YES!!!  That really makes for a reason to celebrate.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

teresajoy said:


> I'm really surprised that most people didn't know who he was!
> 
> I LOVE your video!!!!



Thanks!!  I think since the WDW costume isn't much like the movie costume, people had no idea.  We don't eat dinner with the movie, so we went with the WDW costume. 



glorib said:


> I need hair help!  I've recently been trying to grow my hair out.  But I think I may be changing my mind?  My hair is naturally slightly curly/wavy (it used to be super curly, like Ella's, but after I had her, not so much!  That's ok though, because they look better on her!)
> 
> Anyway, I used to wear it in a short bob, stacked up a little in the back.  Then I grew it out a little and started wearing it somewhat curly, but I didn't really care for it much, so I always pulled back the front, but left my bangs down.  Today, I straightened it and I think I like it better, but still not sure if it's the right "style" for me - if you know what I mean!
> 
> Anyone here good with hair or have suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Me with curly hair, front pulled back (also about 40 pounds lighter than the previous pic):



I like this one!!  I've done hair for several years (as my side business), so I'm always looking at face shapes.  Please don't take this the wrong way, but this one slims your face.  I have a round face, and when I let my hair go curly, my face looks slimmer.  Not sure if that's even a factor for you.  Just a little stylist rambling.  

So, now you have one vote for each style, and you're back where you started. 



OK, so I registered for the Big Give group.  Not that I can contribute anything nearly as amazing as anyone here, but I can do bows, little accessories, etc., and I wanted to see if there were any other ways I could contribute.  Seeing the things you guys turn out and the great pics that were posted of the family earlier this week definitely have me in the giving mood.  Anyway, this was a while ago (a week, maybe?), and I haven't received anything (checked the spam box, too).  Can anyone shed a little light for me?


----------



## woodkins

glorib said:


> I need hair help!  I've recently been trying to grow my hair out.  But I think I may be changing my mind?  My hair is naturally slightly curly/wavy (it used to be super curly, like Ella's, but after I had her, not so much!  That's ok though, because they look better on her!)
> 
> Anyway, I used to wear it in a short bob, stacked up a little in the back.  Then I grew it out a little and started wearing it somewhat curly, but I didn't really care for it much, so I always pulled back the front, but left my bangs down.  Today, I straightened it and I think I like it better, but still not sure if it's the right "style" for me - if you know what I mean!
> 
> Anyone here good with hair or have suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Pics!
> Me with the short bob:



I had to giggle looking at your pictures because it looks like you and I are copying each other's hair styles! I have to say I personally like the short bob the best. I also was growing my hair out (for my bros wedding last week) and I am thinking of going back to the bob.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

woodkins said:


> I make my own. I buy the printable fabric from either Joann or an office supply store (which ever is cheaper at the moment). At Joann they are in the quilting section, people use them for quilt labels/tags.  I set up the labels using MS Word and print the whole sheet at one time, I cut them apart and then sew them into the garment when I need it.  They are cheap and easy to do. Once you have your template set up you just reprint when you need more.



Do these fade over time?  If I sew them into garments and mark the sizes on them will it fade off?  Thank you this is an idea I had not thought of.


----------



## livndisney

Ladies,

I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.

She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.

Thank you,


----------



## lauralong81

livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,




Mostly a lurker, I've posted a few times but I've followed Mya's story.  Sending out many prayers for peace and grace to little Mya so she feels no pain, and peace and comfort for Mya's mamma as well.  I cannot imagine going thru such a horrible thing, I pray God wraps his around them both and make this as painless and easy as it can be...


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I ordered mine from Misslabel. They were pretty cheap, and I've been happy with them.
http://www.misslabel.com/label/pages/home.cfm


Thank you Thank You Thank You!!!!!! That is exactly what I was looking for.  I was going crazy trying to sort through the stuff in a google search.


----------



## livndisney

lauralong81 said:


> Mostly a lurker, I've posted a few times but I've followed Mya's story.  Sending out many prayers for peace and grace to little Mya so she feels no pain, and peace and comfort for Mya's mamma as well.  I cannot imagine going thru such a horrible thing, I pray God wraps his around them both and make this as painless and easy as it can be...



Thank you-I know Shardai appreciates it


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

teresajoy said:


> I looked up your site (assuming it's the same as your username). There are some CUTE things on there!! Did you sew them yourself?



Thank you there are a couple of the lollipopsandgiggles mine is lollipopsandgiggles.net  I made everything on there but secretly think it all could be so much better. I keep trying new things and I am getting better. I taught myself to sew before there was you can make this or tutorials so I have come a long ways. I want to make something for a big give but I don't want to dissapoint so I will practice some more.  Thank you so much


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am praying for Mya and her family tonight.  I can't imagine as a mother what Shardai  must be going through.  My heart just breaks for her.  I pray God holds Mya through all of this pain.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,



I'll say a prayer both Mya and her mother are able to say goodbye peacefully.  Hard to even type that without tears, I can't imagine how terribly hard it must be to lose a child...so sad.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am praying for Mya and her family tonight.  I can't imagine as a mother what Shardai  must be going through.  My heart just breaks for her.  I pray God holds Mya through all of this pain.



I am praying for Mya and her mother. It is the hardest thing in life to watch your child suffer and have no control over it. I will pray forger and her family.


----------



## weluvdizne

Just wanted to stop by to say hi.  I miss all the action on here.  I have been busy helping my parents clean out their basement.  We are about 1/3 done.  It's going to be a long process.  I fear that the last 1/3 will take the longest.  
It's been a week of ups and downs, too.  First off, the down, found out my FIL will undergo a surgery to place probes in his head for deep brain stimulation for Parkinson's next month.  I have to tell DH tonight when he gets home from work.  Not something I'm looking forward to.  They have a strained relationship anyway, and things like this are never to easy deal with when you have a good relationship.  
Now, the good.  I am a little over 7 weeks pregnant!  We went for an ultrasound yesterday and saw a heartbeat!!!  This is HUGE for us.  I had two miscarriages before I had our two kids.  Both of those pregnancies ended at 6 weeks and we knew because there was no heartbeat.  I have been going for blood work each week for the last 4 weeks and am taking a progesterone supplement because my  body doesn't produce enough on it's own.  I've been really tired, partly from the pregnancy and partly from helping my parents.  When I get home at night, I am exhausted.  I do just what has to be done and off to bed I go.  
Tonight, I took some time and glanced through the last couple pages.    Lots of prayers going out to Mya and her family.  Her poor mother.  My heart aches for them.  May God be with them.                  Welcome to the new folks.  Congrats on your good medical benighn (SP) news.  Congrats to those expecting, too.  Good luck keeping that little bun in the oven a few more weeks.  All the posted pix look so great.
  I can't wait until I have time and energy to sew again.  I have a list of projects and a stack of fabric waiting for me.  
Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and travel safely if you are traveling.  We may attempt pictures with our bunny this weekend.  We've never taken her outside, and I can just imagine my DH running after her.  Maybe we'll just do something in the house.


----------



## Haganfam5

ncmomof2 said:


> I am really hating my serger right now!  Though it was all user error, not the machine.  I just put a huge hole in the dress I am working on!  I was not paying attention as well as I should have been because my son was asking a math question.  I have to start half of it over.  It is one of the dresses I am making for a friend.  UGH!



Don't feel bad, I have done that more than once with my serger! Made me want to toss it out the door a couple of times! Thank goodness they were small holes that you could not tell from the outside I repaired them. I couldn't imagine having to re-do an entire dress! UGH, that stinks!

Wendy, The two dresses came out just adorable! I think they look great and can't wait to see pictures of them on the girls. I hope everything went okay with the Daniel trip meeting. I feel so bad for him that he may not be able to go on all of the rides he wants to. I know it is for his health and for the best, but it does seem like such a tease for a teenager. I hope he took the news okay and that he will be able to still enjoy his trip!

About the hair cut vote, I like the way your hair is now too. It looks great on your face and you are too cute! I have a very round face and my hair is curly, so I could never pull off a short hair cut. I end up looking like a round poodle! LOL Honestly, your hair looks great on you in all 3 pictures so I am sure whatever you chose will be look wonderful. I love you daughter's hair too! She is adorable too!

Prayers for Mya and her family. So sad


----------



## sahm1000

livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,



I will be praying for both of them.  This just breaks my heart.


----------



## woodkins

lynnanddbyz said:


> Do these fade over time?  If I sew them into garments and mark the sizes on them will it fade off?  Thank you this is an idea I had not thought of.



I have used them on many of my dd's clothes and haven't had a problem with it fading. Some of her pj pants are worn alot and are still more than readable.


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,



Prayers for Mya and her Mom.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.  

Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!




...and no, I didn't post this...but I *could* have!  If there is a Embroidery Idol started...I KNOW who would win...Heather!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

I am so proud of myself...I made a crayon roll up and put some embroidery on it! I actually made 5 and put the initial of the recipient on it of three of them.  I don't know why these seemed so hard to me.  I only spent a little over an hour doing them, but the satisfaction factor was out of this world!

Sorry, no pictures, because they immediately went into "someone's" Easter Basket.

Now, what can I tackel today?  Oh yeah, I know...that thing called grocery shopping...YUCK!


Nini


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!



Oh tell me who is the best digitizer the one i had used is no longer selling the things i want .


----------



## InkspressYourself

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!


I'm so happy you got good news!



aboveH20 said:


> Last night I was sewing and broke TWO needles, one on each end of the zipper.  (Good thing zippers don't have _three_ ends! ) I was rummaging downstairs for new needles and came across the three thingys pictured below.  They were with some of my sister's stuff and my guess is they were from her serger, which I don't have.  (As I tell people, when she died, my brother got her BMW, and I got the embroidery machine.)
> 
> I'm thinking the disks on the right are cutting blades and the other two things maybe are feed plates???  I don't know why there are extras.  Are they of any use to anyone?  Far be it from me to throw something out, even if it's useless.
> 
> If you know what they are and can use them, PM me and I will glady mail them to you FREE.


I'm glad to hear other people break needles.  Sometimes I think it's just me.




livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,


I will keep both of them in my prayers.  I can only imagine the pain.



weluvdizne said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi.  I miss all the action on here.  I have been busy helping my parents clean out their basement.  We are about 1/3 done.  It's going to be a long process.  I fear that the last 1/3 will take the longest.
> It's been a week of ups and downs, too.  First off, the down, found out my FIL will undergo a surgery to place probes in his head for deep brain stimulation for Parkinson's next month.  I have to tell DH tonight when he gets home from work.  Not something I'm looking forward to.  They have a strained relationship anyway, and things like this are never to easy deal with when you have a good relationship.
> Now, the good.  I am a little over 7 weeks pregnant!  We went for an ultrasound yesterday and saw a heartbeat!!!  This is HUGE for us.  I had two miscarriages before I had our two kids.  Both of those pregnancies ended at 6 weeks and we knew because there was no heartbeat.  I have been going for blood work each week for the last 4 weeks and am taking a progesterone supplement because my  body doesn't produce enough on it's own.  I've been really tired, partly from the pregnancy and partly from helping my parents.  When I get home at night, I am exhausted.  I do just what has to be done and off to bed I go.
> Tonight, I took some time and glanced through the last couple pages.    Lots of prayers going out to Mya and her family.  Her poor mother.  My heart aches for them.  May God be with them.                  Welcome to the new folks.  Congrats on your good medical benighn (SP) news.  Congrats to those expecting, too.  Good luck keeping that little bun in the oven a few more weeks.  All the posted pix look so great.
> I can't wait until I have time and energy to sew again.  I have a list of projects and a stack of fabric waiting for me.
> Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and travel safely if you are traveling.  We may attempt pictures with our bunny this weekend.  We've never taken her outside, and I can just imagine my DH running after her.  Maybe we'll just do something in the house.


Congratulations!  I would love to have another baby, but unfortunately, I know that I'm done.

For everyone who is singing, I know you will all be great.  I love to hear people sing at church.  I know they are nervous, but they always put a big smile on my face.


----------



## BBGirl

livndisney said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I spoke with Shardai (Mya's Mom) a little while ago. I know many of us have been praying. Shardai really needs our prayers right now. She is going through a time no parent should have to go through. I so admire her strength. But she is going to need even more strength in the coming days. Please pray for that strength.
> 
> She has told me so many times how much she appreciates everything we have done, lets not let her down now.
> 
> Thank you,



Prayers said.  This is something no parent should ever have to go through.  May God grant this family peace, comfort and love.


----------



## BBGirl

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to tell everyone I had my stitches removed today and got my lab results....IT WAS BENIGN!!!!!!  Thank you all for your prayers and for putting up with me these last few weeks.   You are the best group of friends a person could ask for!!!! Now I am so ready to get busy sewing I can't stand it.  My head has just not been in it to really do anything.
> 
> Now, off to school to go to 3 Easter...er...Spring parties!



Woo-HOO so happy to hear that.   I have been praying even tho I forgot to post to let ya know.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Up almost 2 lbs on the Wii but when I took my age test it said 37!
> 
> Prayers for Mya that the Lord be with her and the family.



Good job on the weight loss! (although, I still say I don't know where you could be losing it!)



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks!!  I think since the WDW costume isn't much like the movie costume, people had no idea.  We don't eat dinner with the movie, so we went with the WDW costume.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!!  I've done hair for several years (as my side business), so I'm always looking at face shapes.  Please don't take this the wrong way, but this one slims your face.  I have a round face, and when I let my hair go curly, my face looks slimmer.  Not sure if that's even a factor for you.  Just a little stylist rambling.
> 
> So, now you have one vote for each style, and you're back where you started.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so I registered for the Big Give group.  Not that I can contribute anything nearly as amazing as anyone here, but I can do bows, little accessories, etc., and I wanted to see if there were any other ways I could contribute.  Seeing the things you guys turn out and the great pics that were posted of the family earlier this week definitely have me in the giving mood.  Anyway, this was a while ago (a week, maybe?), and I haven't received anything (checked the spam box, too).  Can anyone shed a little light for me?



I also like the one with the hair pulled back, that was my second favorite!

I just went to the Big Give site and there were two people pending approval, so I approved them. Those were from yesterday and Monday, so it must not have been you. But, it looks like you should just have to log in now, since there are no pendings. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I ordered mine from Misslabel. They were pretty cheap, and I've been happy with them.
> http://www.misslabel.com/label/pages/home.cfm
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank You Thank You!!!!!! That is exactly what I was looking for.  I was going crazy trying to sort through the stuff in a google search.



You are welcome! 



weluvdizne said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi.  I miss all the action on here.  I have been busy helping my parents clean out their basement.  We are about 1/3 done.  It's going to be a long process.  I fear that the last 1/3 will take the longest.
> It's been a week of ups and downs, too.  First off, the down, found out my FIL will undergo a surgery to place probes in his head for deep brain stimulation for Parkinson's next month.  I have to tell DH tonight when he gets home from work.  Not something I'm looking forward to.  They have a strained relationship anyway, and things like this are never to easy deal with when you have a good relationship.
> Now, the good.  I am a little over 7 weeks pregnant!  We went for an ultrasound yesterday and saw a heartbeat!!!  This is HUGE for us.  I had two miscarriages before I had our two kids.  Both of those pregnancies ended at 6 weeks and we knew because there was no heartbeat.  I have been going for blood work each week for the last 4 weeks and am taking a progesterone supplement because my  body doesn't produce enough on it's own.  I've been really tired, partly from the pregnancy and partly from helping my parents.  When I get home at night, I am exhausted.  I do just what has to be done and off to bed I go.
> Tonight, I took some time and glanced through the last couple pages.    Lots of prayers going out to Mya and her family.  Her poor mother.  My heart aches for them.  May God be with them.                  Welcome to the new folks.  Congrats on your good medical benighn (SP) news.  Congrats to those expecting, too.  Good luck keeping that little bun in the oven a few more weeks.  All the posted pix look so great.
> I can't wait until I have time and energy to sew again.  I have a list of projects and a stack of fabric waiting for me.
> Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and travel safely if you are traveling.  We may attempt pictures with our bunny this weekend.  We've never taken her outside, and I can just imagine my DH running after her.  Maybe we'll just do something in the house.



What a rollercoaster you are going through! 
Congratulations on the pregnancy! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Thank you there are a couple of the lollipopsandgiggles mine is lollipopsandgiggles.net  I made everything on there but secretly think it all could be so much better. I keep trying new things and I am getting better. I taught myself to sew before there was you can make this or tutorials so I have come a long ways. I want to make something for a big give but I don't want to dissapoint so I will practice some more.  Thank you so much



Yep, that was you then! Really, you have nothing to be afraid of with sending things to Wish families, your stuff is really cute! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!


She is pretty great, isn't she! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice


Really cute! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Oh tell me who is the best digitizer the one i had used is no longer selling the things i want .



My sister, Heathersue (which is also her Etsy name).


----------



## Granna4679

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice



Oh, she is just precious....oh yeah...and the outfit...very cute too!!


----------



## tricia

Been lurking mostly lately, and I had a big quote ready to go yesterday, and it just disappeared.   Wendy, the dresses came out great.  Moonk's Mom - that is great news, good to hear.



weluvdizne said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi.  I miss all the action on here.  I have been busy helping my parents clean out their basement.  We are about 1/3 done.  It's going to be a long process.  I fear that the last 1/3 will take the longest.
> It's been a week of ups and downs, too.  First off, the down, found out my FIL will undergo a surgery to place probes in his head for deep brain stimulation for Parkinson's next month.  I have to tell DH tonight when he gets home from work.  Not something I'm looking forward to.  They have a strained relationship anyway, and things like this are never to easy deal with when you have a good relationship.
> Now, the good.  I am a little over 7 weeks pregnant!  We went for an ultrasound yesterday and saw a heartbeat!!!  This is HUGE for us.  I had two miscarriages before I had our two kids.  Both of those pregnancies ended at 6 weeks and we knew because there was no heartbeat.  I have been going for blood work each week for the last 4 weeks and am taking a progesterone supplement because my  body doesn't produce enough on it's own.  I've been really tired, partly from the pregnancy and partly from helping my parents.  When I get home at night, I am exhausted.  I do just what has to be done and off to bed I go.
> Tonight, I took some time and glanced through the last couple pages.    Lots of prayers going out to Mya and her family.  Her poor mother.  My heart aches for them.  May God be with them.                  Welcome to the new folks.  Congrats on your good medical benighn (SP) news.  Congrats to those expecting, too.  Good luck keeping that little bun in the oven a few more weeks.  All the posted pix look so great.
> I can't wait until I have time and energy to sew again.  I have a list of projects and a stack of fabric waiting for me.
> Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and travel safely if you are traveling.  We may attempt pictures with our bunny this weekend.  We've never taken her outside, and I can just imagine my DH running after her.  Maybe we'll just do something in the house.



And this just caught my eye.  First Congrats on the pregnancy, hope things go smoothly, and try to take it easy if you can.

And, my DH is going for Deep Brain Stimulation in the next couple of months.  He lost an arm 10 years ago, and always has some level of pain.  He has had 2 surgeries in his shoulder/chest area to remove the bundle of nerves that keeps trying to grow down the arm he doesn't have.  It has been a few years since the last surgery, so the pain is getting so much worse.  The docs think that the DBS will be a more permanent solution.  Also, (and the point to this lengthy paragraph) they say that it is proven very successful, and actually quite a routine surgery for many brain docs.  In other words, maybe not to be worried about as much as you think.




lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice



Love the hand on the hip pose.  And your stuff is great.


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


> YES!  I just quoted myself!  I forgot to mention - there IS one thing I don't do - EXERCISE!



Thanks for the laugh!!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice



Very cute!  I didn't even think about making my daughter something for Disney on Ice tomorrow night!.  She still fits in last year's trip clothes so I guess she will wear that.


----------



## aboveH20

Thanks to all who clued me into what my thingys are.  I just got a PM and replied to someone who can use them, so they're "off the market."  

_(I know it's frustrating to be skimming pages and wondering what a post is referring to, so for those who weren't around a few pages back, I found some feed plates in my basement for a serger I don't have.)_


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Granna4679 said:


> Oh, she is just precious....oh yeah...and the outfit...very cute too!!



Thank you ladies. I will have to go and check out heathers site. Thanks a bunch


----------



## lynnanddbyz

woodkins said:


> I have used them on many of my dd's clothes and haven't had a problem with it fading. Some of her pj pants are worn alot and are still more than readable.



Thank you I will try this first.  I have some of this paper but thought the writing would fade off after it was washed a few times.  I'll let everyone know how they work.


----------



## NiniMorris

I just got back from the WalMart closest to my house.  NO FABRIC!
(well, a couple of bolts of some sort of polyester double knit stuff! )  You know the drill, what they have is half off, but nothing is left.  Fabric lady said they just put it on sale *yesterday!!!*

She said 99% was bought by employees!  I guess there will be a flood on that auction site now.  I think that should not be allowed....but then again that is just me!

They also had 0 shoes ...well, unless you count the ONE style of ladies dress shoes in only tiny sizes.  There were no ladies sneakers, only a few styles of sandals.  Kids shoes wasn't much better.  One or two styles.  

So what is Wally world gonna sell now?  In the food section, they only carry a few brands, no real selection! This is a relatively new Wally World.  


Well, at least the fabric lady did tell me the other local WM will be discontinuing their selection of fabric in the next few months!  I guess I'll start stalking them...I wasn't planning on getting some of my fabric until closer to our date...



OK  Rant over!

We are having some pretty nice weather though......


Nini


----------



## BBGirl

Ok trying to post photos. 




Molly Dress worm while Clearing out the old toys.  I don;t know why the hat but she did not want her picture taken.




Raggie Bow I made to match the below Cathy Dress for a friend who could not find anythong Tiana




THe next 2 are the simply sweet I made for Christmas.  The one with the portrait peasant under is Christmas morning the other is just a regular day.   












Twirl worn to meet Santa at Boyds Bear Country.

I have more pictures I just have to get them loaded.  It took alot to show my work to the pros LOL


----------



## BBGirl

OK do I wash poly satin before I make her easter dress with it??  Talk about leaving it till the last minute.  I made her Christmas dress Christmas eve and she got it Christmas morning.  Easter MIGHT be the same LOL


----------



## jham

weluvdizne said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi.  I miss all the action on here.  I have been busy helping my parents clean out their basement.  We are about 1/3 done.  It's going to be a long process.  I fear that the last 1/3 will take the longest.
> It's been a week of ups and downs, too.  First off, the down, found out my FIL will undergo a surgery to place probes in his head for deep brain stimulation for Parkinson's next month.  I have to tell DH tonight when he gets home from work.  Not something I'm looking forward to.  They have a strained relationship anyway, and things like this are never to easy deal with when you have a good relationship.
> Now, the good.  I am a little over 7 weeks pregnant!  We went for an ultrasound yesterday and saw a heartbeat!!!  This is HUGE for us.  I had two miscarriages before I had our two kids.  Both of those pregnancies ended at 6 weeks and we knew because there was no heartbeat.  I have been going for blood work each week for the last 4 weeks and am taking a progesterone supplement because my  body doesn't produce enough on it's own.  I've been really tired, partly from the pregnancy and partly from helping my parents.  When I get home at night, I am exhausted.  I do just what has to be done and off to bed I go.
> Tonight, I took some time and glanced through the last couple pages.    Lots of prayers going out to Mya and her family.  Her poor mother.  My heart aches for them.  May God be with them.                  Welcome to the new folks.  Congrats on your good medical benighn (SP) news.  Congrats to those expecting, too.  Good luck keeping that little bun in the oven a few more weeks.  All the posted pix look so great.
> I can't wait until I have time and energy to sew again.  I have a list of projects and a stack of fabric waiting for me.
> Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and travel safely if you are traveling.  We may attempt pictures with our bunny this weekend.  We've never taken her outside, and I can just imagine my DH running after her.  Maybe we'll just do something in the house.



I feel for you!  I was 5 months pregnant when my mom died.  My dad had died a few years earlier and I ended up having to do a majority of cleaning out the house that they had lived in for over 40 years!  With my 3 other kids in-tow no less.  Try to get some rest and take care of yourself!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!



Exactly!   Get to work Heather! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice



That is adorable!  I would love to try painting on fabric...someday...



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments on DS's PC outfit!!  I was really proud of it (even though I had to do a couple...or several...on-site repairs).  He loves it, and wore it to a couple Halloween parties, too.  Yeah, no one but the Disney elite  knew who he was.
> 
> Here's our 1900 YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEzz4EkkSb8



Okay, LOVED that video!  So did my kids!  We were laughing so hard about the rings.  Your kids are cute.  The real dance at the end was adorable.



BBGirl said:


> Ok trying to post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Dress worm while Clearing out the old toys.  I don;t know why the hat but she did not want her picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggie Bow I made to match the below Cathy Dress for a friend who could not find anythong Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe next 2 are the simply sweet I made for Christmas.  The one with the portrait peasant under is Christmas morning the other is just a regular day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl worn to meet Santa at Boyds Bear Country.
> 
> I have more pictures I just have to get them loaded.  It took alot to show my work to the pros LOL



great job on everything!  You used some of my favorite patterns!


----------



## dizn4mk

New to posting here but have been a lurker. Love what all have you have done. Got some Carla's patterns last year . Finally did some this week on spring break. Then some how my DH broke my SE 270D machine. So he ordered me an Innovis 900D . Can't wait for it to be here ! Mary


----------



## jessica52877

Welcome to all the lurkers and newbies! I didn't quote since I am not signed in but there was so much cuteness going on!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have missed ya'll  

The last time posted anything was about the last time I had out my sewing machine  around christmas 

We have had some fun things going on here, DH has thrown himself into our Trucking company and I am happy to say it looks like it is going pick up. 
Poor Madi has had Strep Throat since Feb1st, after 4 rounds of antibiotics we are going in on April 15 for a tonsilectomy. We were planning to go to Disney the week of 16-22 for spring break but now we will be home with Madi, so she wont have to miss anymore school. 

I have decided that I am going to make her some comfy Pj's for her to lounge in. 
I found a steal at our Salvation Army yesterday a Endless Hugs build a bear for Madi for 1.00 she is in perfect condition and says "I love you"

Oh and my WalMart also got rid of their fabric and all that was left was Hannah Montana which my girls are over.


----------



## LisaZoe

WDWAtLast said:


> Just a quick vent, because I know you will all undertand! I am making Lisa's Zoe skirt (which is an awesome pattern! Great directions and pics!!) and my serger has been acting up all day! It is refusing to make a rolled hem and I have threaded it, re threaded it, put in a new needed, threatened it and prayed over it. I am ready to put it out with the trash!   I know it will all work out, and I feel better just telling someone who understands! Now back to dealing with the beast!



I use the rolled hem a lot but I still struggle sometimes for no apparent reason. One thing I suspect is that some thread works better than others and some fabric does better than others as well. Then throw in combining thread and fabric in different ways and it creates even more variables. Now I do have just an inexpensive White brand serger but since I can get very nice rolled hems with it, I know there has to be something else creating the problems. Even different colors of the same brand of thread seems to behave differently sometimes. I can usually tweak the tension a little so I try to keep scraps nearby of the fabric I'm using to test before working on my garment.

FYI - The skirt can be made with a regular sewn hem. In fact the tester from YCMT did one that way and I think it's shown on the pattern page.

BTW - Thanks all on the kind words regarding the pattern and that site.  It was very exciting to know it's finally happened.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dizn4mk said:


> New to posting here but have been a lurker. Love what all have you have done. Got some Carla's patterns last year . Finally did some this week on spring break. Then some how my DH broke my SE 270D machine. So he ordered me an Innovis 900D . Can't wait for it to be here ! Mary




Hi Mary and 

Don't forget that you must post pictures of your new machine when you get it.  I have the Innovis 4000D and just love it.  Hope you make some fun things on it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...by HeatherSue's designs.  I'm still a newbie at machine embroidery, but I know we've got the best digitizer out there, right here!  Every one of her designs has stitched out flawless for me, and tonight I appreciate her even more!  I've been struggling with something I bought off Etsy, from the designer who made the lollypop covers I gave for Valentines, which was great.  This one not so much.  It's like there's a step missing, it doesn't mark fabric placement, I have to guess where to put it and then it stitches down with only one stop to cut before going onto the satin outline...even before the rest of the fabrics have been placed.  It's weird and different and I don't like it.  My wish is for Heather to make every image known into a beautiful embroidery design.  In her spare time of course.
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Thanks for listening, DH thinks I'm nuts, he went to bed an hour ago while I fussed over this stupid butterfly.  Pics tomorrow, hopefully!


There is a simple joy when things go right.  Having a good digitizer is priceless.



NiniMorris said:


> I am so proud of myself...I made a crayon roll up and put some embroidery on it! I actually made 5 and put the initial of the recipient on it of three of them.  I don't know why these seemed so hard to me.  I only spent a little over an hour doing them, but the satisfaction factor was out of this world!
> 
> Sorry, no pictures, because they immediately went into "someone's" Easter Basket.
> 
> Now, what can I tackel today?  Oh yeah, I know...that thing called grocery shopping...YUCK!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, great job on getting it done.  It does feel good when it comes out right but you can sew most anything, great going.


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> I just got back from the WalMart closest to my house.  NO FABRIC!
> (well, a couple of bolts of some sort of polyester double knit stuff! )  You know the drill, what they have is half off, but nothing is left.  Fabric lady said they just put it on sale *yesterday!!!*
> 
> She said 99% was bought by employees!  I guess there will be a flood on that auction site now.  I think that should not be allowed....but then again that is just me!
> 
> They also had 0 shoes ...well, unless you count the ONE style of ladies dress shoes in only tiny sizes.  There were no ladies sneakers, only a few styles of sandals.  Kids shoes wasn't much better.  One or two styles.
> 
> So what is Wally world gonna sell now?  In the food section, they only carry a few brands, no real selection! This is a relatively new Wally World.



Our shoe department was changed not long ago and I'm not impressed. It looks prettier but the selection is so much more limited. I don't go to Wal*Mart for pretty displays so IMO they're changing things that didn't need to be changed and messing up what was working. We'd already been having less luck getting shoes for Zoe there once she moved beyond size 13 but we hardly even check anymore because the selection is so limited.

What I miss most about the loss of the fabric section isn't the fabric as much as the things like thread, elastic, rickrack and buttons. It was so nice to be able to get some of those when I had to run to WM anyway for other things.


----------



## dizn4mk

LisaZoe said:


> Our shoe department was changed not long ago and I'm not impressed. It looks prettier but the selection is so much more limited. I don't go to Wal*Mart for pretty displays so IMO they're changing things that didn't need to be changed and messing up what was working. We'd already been having less luck getting shoes for Zoe there once she moved beyond size 13 but we hardly even check anymore because the selection is so limited.
> 
> What I miss most about the loss of the fabric section isn't the fabric as much as the things like thread, elastic, rickrack and buttons. It was so nice to be able to get some of those when I had to run to WM anyway for other things.



I agree . What I also don't like is no 1/2 sizes for shoes. What is up with that . It's either too smallor too big .


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LisaZoe said:


> I use the rolled hem a lot but I still struggle sometimes for no apparent reason. One thing I suspect is that some thread works better than others and some fabric does better than others as well. Then throw in combining thread and fabric in different ways and it creates even more variables. Now I do have just an inexpensive White brand serger but since I can get very nice rolled hems with it, I know there has to be something else creating the problems. Even different colors of the same brand of thread seems to behave differently sometimes. I can usually tweak the tension a little so I try to keep scraps nearby of the fabric I'm using to test before working on my garment.
> 
> FYI - The skirt can be made with a regular sewn hem. In fact the tester from YCMT did one that way and I think it's shown on the pattern page.
> 
> BTW - Thanks all on the kind words regarding the pattern and that site.  It was very exciting to know it's finally happened.



Hi Lisa
I wanted to show off my first vida dress i made.  All becuase of your wonderful tutorial.  You made it so much easier.  Now i did not add any fru fru's to the dress because i was afraid i could not do it but the next one will be decked out.  Thanks so much for your tutorial.  Now all i need is the Feliz dress tutorial and i will be in heaven.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

BBGirl said:


> Ok trying to post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Dress worm while Clearing out the old toys.  I don;t know why the hat but she did not want her picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raggie Bow I made to match the below Cathy Dress for a friend who could not find anythong Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe next 2 are the simply sweet I made for Christmas.  The one with the portrait peasant under is Christmas morning the other is just a regular day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl worn to meet Santa at Boyds Bear Country.
> 
> I have more pictures I just have to get them loaded.  It took alot to show my work to the pros LOL



I love the matching doll dress how cute is that.


----------



## LisaZoe

dizn4mk said:


> I agree . What I also don't like is no 1/2 sizes for shoes. What is up with that . It's either too small or too big .



You'd think those sizes would be more readily available in cute styles since girls wearing those sizes are usually becoming so much more fashion conscious. I used to be able to get Zoe really cute sandals and flip flops but now it seems like we can only find the cheap basic ones. Those are fine for play but I'd like to have something nicer for summer when we go shopping or to concerts at the zoo. Even sneakers are very limited in selection. I've given up trying to find anything dressy there, too.



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I wanted to show off my first vida dress i made.  All because of your wonderful tutorial.  You made it so much easier.  Now i did not add any fru fru's to the dress because i was afraid i could not do it but the next one will be decked out.  Thanks so much for your tutorial.  Now all i need is the Feliz dress tutorial and I will be in heaven.



That came out so cute! I'm glad you found the tutorial and that it helped. What I love most about the pattern is that even without any extra  embellishment the dress comes out so cute. I think the one you made looks practical, too, since it would be so much easier to iron without ruffles.


----------



## LisaZoe

A couple new things I've made.






This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.










Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.


----------



## princesskayla

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so lets see if i can post a picture of a set i maid for my daughter for Disney on Ice




Uhmmm, is that paint?? WOW!!!!!! 


BBGirl said:


> Twirl worn to meet Santa at Boyds Bear Country.
> 
> I have more pictures I just have to get them loaded.  It took alot to show my work to the pros LOL


Love all the outfits. I like the patchwork twirl the best. 

AHHHH, my hoop has not come in yet. (Yes, I am the one who broke her hoop into millions of pieces) I am starting to get worried. I need it for EASTER!!!!!! I had better come tomorrow, or I am going to cry!!!!

On a horrible note- A little boy, age 10, was killed at Fort Wilderness in a bus accident. He was riding his bike and was hit by the bus.   My heart goes out to that family. I could not imagine losing a child, especially at Disneyworld. Disneyworld is supposed to be safe.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.




I  Love the Olivia  Vida!!!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> for the men



I LOVE THESE!  Now I want to make these for DH.


----------



## teresajoy

Got logged out while posting and this posted without all my comments! 



BBGirl said:


> Ok trying to post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl worn to meet Santa at Boyds Bear Country.
> 
> I have more pictures I just have to get them loaded.  It took alot to show my work to the pros LOL


These are really cute! Thanks so much for sharing. I just love the blue one with the matching dolly dress! 



BBGirl said:


> OK do I wash poly satin before I make her easter dress with it??  Talk about leaving it till the last minute.  I made her Christmas dress Christmas eve and she got it Christmas morning.  Easter MIGHT be the same LOL


I never do, and haven't had any problems yet. 



dizn4mk said:


> New to posting here but have been a lurker. Love what all have you have done. Got some Carla's patterns last year . Finally did some this week on spring break. Then some how my DH broke my SE 270D machine. So he ordered me an Innovis 900D . Can't wait for it to be here ! Mary


Now, how did he do that!  At least he got you a new one!!! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have missed ya'll
> 
> The last time posted anything was about the last time I had out my sewing machine  around christmas
> 
> We have had some fun things going on here, DH has thrown himself into our Trucking company and I am happy to say it looks like it is going pick up.
> Poor Madi has had Strep Throat since Feb1st, after 4 rounds of antibiotics we are going in on April 15 for a tonsilectomy. We were planning to go to Disney the week of 16-22 for spring break but now we will be home with Madi, so she wont have to miss anymore school.
> 
> I have decided that I am going to make her some comfy Pj's for her to lounge in.
> I found a steal at our Salvation Army yesterday a Endless Hugs build a bear for Madi for 1.00 she is in perfect condition and says "I love you"
> 
> Oh and my WalMart also got rid of their fabric and all that was left was Hannah Montana which my girls are over.



I hope everything goes well with the operation. I'm sorry she's been so sick. 




lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hi Lisa
> I wanted to show off my first vida dress i made.  All becuase of your wonderful tutorial.  You made it so much easier.  Now i did not add any fru fru's to the dress because i was afraid i could not do it but the next one will be decked out.  Thanks so much for your tutorial.  Now all i need is the Feliz dress tutorial and i will be in heaven.


That is really cute!
There is a Feliz tutorial in the bookmarks. 



LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.


Gorgeous Lisa! I love the little Audrey! 


princesskayla said:


> Uhmmm, is that paint?? WOW!!!!!!
> 
> Love all the outfits. I like the patchwork twirl the best.
> 
> AHHHH, my hoop has not come in yet. (Yes, I am the one who broke her hoop into millions of pieces) I am starting to get worried. I need it for EASTER!!!!!! I had better come tomorrow, or I am going to cry!!!!
> 
> On a horrible note- A little boy, age 10, was killed at Fort Wilderness in a bus accident. He was riding his bike and was hit by the bus.   My heart goes out to that family. I could not imagine losing a child, especially at Disneyworld. Disneyworld is supposed to be safe.



I hope the hoop comes soon!

That is so sad about the little boy.


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.



Beautiful!  Will the Audrey skirt pattern be available eventually?  I love it!


----------



## camelotcats

LisaZoe said:


>



I just popped in for the first time in about a month, and of course, Lisa's is the first post I see. This Vida is GORGEOUS!! Now I have the Olivia song going in my head.

My sewing machines still haven't even been plugged in since we moved here in august.  Coming here gives me a serious sewing itch....


----------



## camelotcats

Also, since I am not used to having a Walmart nearby, I thought I would mention that Target carries cute shoes sometimes. Brianna has been growing like a weed, and went from an 11.5 to a 1.5 in the past 8 months, so I am always on the look out for inexpensive, cute shoes. I have also been known to take her to the sketcher's store to try on shoes and find her size, then order some from Voldemort at a third of the price, including shipping....


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!  Will the Audrey skirt pattern be available eventually?  I love it!



Thank you! I have the directions mostly written for the Audrey so I need to get photos of one in progress to use as illustrations of the steps. I'll also add some digital drawings since I find it easier to show construction steps that way. I'd hoped to have it ready for test drivers by the end of March but it looks like it's not too far behind that date. Right now I've tested all of the sizes except the 10/12 so that's next.

BTW - I got to see one of the skirts modeled on a live girl and not just a dress form. It was so fun to see it in action. 



camelotcats said:


> I just popped in for the first time in about a month, and of course, Lisa's is the first post I see. This Vida is GORGEOUS!! Now I have the Olivia song going in my head.



I've never seen the Olivia show. I really only know of this character from the fabric although I've learned more since then. LOL


----------



## ncmomof2

I was wondering if anyone has bought a pettiskirt on ?  The prices don't seem to bad but I don't want to be disappointed.  I am too afraid to make on on my own and else where they are too much $$$.  Thanks!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I just got back from the WalMart closest to my house.  NO FABRIC!
> (well, a couple of bolts of some sort of polyester double knit stuff! )  You know the drill, what they have is half off, but nothing is left.  Fabric lady said they just put it on sale *yesterday!!!*
> 
> She said 99% was bought by employees!  I guess there will be a flood on that auction site now.  I think that should not be allowed....but then again that is just me!
> 
> They also had 0 shoes ...well, unless you count the ONE style of ladies dress shoes in only tiny sizes.  There were no ladies sneakers, only a few styles of sandals.  Kids shoes wasn't much better.  One or two styles.
> 
> So what is Wally world gonna sell now?  In the food section, they only carry a few brands, no real selection! This is a relatively new Wally World.
> 
> 
> Well, at least the fabric lady did tell me the other local WM will be discontinuing their selection of fabric in the next few months!  I guess I'll start stalking them...I wasn't planning on getting some of my fabric until closer to our date...
> 
> 
> 
> OK  Rant over!
> 
> We are having some pretty nice weather though......
> 
> 
> Nini



I hear ya Nini, I was marjory bummed when my Wal-Mart stopped carrying fabric and notions too...  I quit grocery shopping with them after that, and am now a dedicated Target shopper!


----------



## livndisney

ncmomof2 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has bought a pettiskirt on ?  The prices don't seem to bad but I don't want to be disappointed.  I am too afraid to make on on my own and else where they are too much $$$.  Thanks!



You may want to check with Teresajoy


----------



## karamat

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my 3 month quilt that did take 3 months.  I learned a lot by making this quilt as it is only my 3rd quilt ever.  I use to make customs for our trips and a few gives but quilting has become my new obsession or insanity, I haven't figured out which one yet.



WOW! WOW! WOW!  And your third quilt at that!  Amazing.  I've gotten back into quilting again and having so much fun.  Of course I haven't been doing much sewing at all... the fundraiser I've been co-chairing is in a week.  I pray for strength and to not lose my mind before it is all over   I'm taking the Monday after the fundraiser off from work... I'll send DH & DD to work/school and spend the entire day with my sewing machine... no phone, no email (then I'll work on clearing out the 3000 emails that have cluttered up my inbox!)



LisaZoe said:


> What I miss most about the loss of the fabric section isn't the fabric as much as the things like thread, elastic, rickrack and buttons. It was so nice to be able to get some of those when I had to run to WM anyway for other things.



I miss being able to make a late night run for those things when I need them.  I think there is still one more WM in my area with fabric.  I'm stopping by there this weekend to see if there is any that needs to be added to my stash


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

camelotcats said:


> I just popped in for the first time in about a month, and of course, Lisa's is the first post I see. This Vida is GORGEOUS!! Now I have the Olivia song going in my head.
> 
> My sewing machines still haven't even been plugged in since we moved here in august.  Coming here gives me a serious sewing itch....



Hello Angela where did you move from? I moved to Texas 2 years agoe and I am still learning the place.    I just live that Olivia dress


----------



## dizn4mk

teresajoy said:


> Now, how did he do that!  At least he got you a new one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was sewing at the kitchen table . He came around the back of me to see what I was sewing and tripped over the cord and down went my sewing machine. So not am I only getting a new sewing machine ,he is now making a sewing corner in our room for me !  I'll post pics when I have enough posts . Mary


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

princesskayla said:


> Uhmmm, is that paint?? WOW!!!!!!
> 
> Love all the outfits. I like the patchwork twirl the best.
> 
> AHHHH, my hoop has not come in yet. (Yes, I am the one who broke her hoop into millions of pieces) I am starting to get worried. I need it for EASTER!!!!!! I had better come tomorrow, or I am going to cry!!!!
> 
> On a horrible note- A little boy, age 10, was killed at Fort Wilderness in a bus accident. He was riding his bike and was hit by the bus.   My heart goes out to that family. I could not imagine losing a child, especially at Disneyworld. Disneyworld is supposed to be safe.



Yes I painted it all if I could create in fabric what I can paint then I would be in good shape.   God bless that family  ..... I could not imagine.


----------



## teresajoy

dizn4mk said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how did he do that!  At least he got you a new one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was sewing at the kitchen table . He came around the back of me to see what I was sewing and tripped over the cord and down went my sewing machine. So not am I only getting a new sewing machine ,he is now making a sewing corner in our room for me !  I'll post pics when I have enough posts . Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! I am always in fear that someone will do that at my house! I sew at the kitchen table, and Lydia is always coming up next to me to see what I'm up to. I'll have to be extra careful!
> 
> I can't wait to see some pictures!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2OandE

So we are leaving on Saturday for Las Vegas to visit family and friends.  We will go to San Diego /Sea World mid week.  This is what I made for my dd who is 7 and ds who is 6.  The skirts look much better IRL - my mannequin is a size 3/4.


----------



## Granna4679

Just had to vent.....my embroidery machine that I bought on still has not shown up (I bought it a week ago today).  She gave me a tracking number but it is just a shipment confirmation.  The post office says they won't track until its 14 days since parcel post is 2-9 days.  Why oh why didn't I ask her to send priority...never even thought to ask.  I can't wait to get it.  



LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.



As usual....all soo cute!!  I really like the vida.  Love the colors!



mom2OandE said:


> So we are leaving on Saturday for Las Vegas to visit family and friends.  We will go to San Diego /Sea World mid week.  This is what I made for my dd who is 7 and ds who is 6.  The skirts look much better IRL - my mannequin is a size 3/4.



Very cute!  Hope you have a great trip!!  The SW is my favorite.


----------



## dizn4mk

mom2OandE said:


> So we are leaving on Saturday for Las Vegas to visit family and friends.  We will go to San Diego /Sea World mid week.  This is what I made for my dd who is 7 and ds who is 6.  The skirts look much better IRL - my mannequin is a size 3/4.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love them all ! Especially the Vegas one's  Mary


----------



## dizn4mk

I really wish I would've known about this board back in 2007 when we went to WDW. But at least my younger ones will let me make some clothes for them .  Mary


----------



## fairygoodmother

I said a few weeks ago that the twins had decided on a "train" birthday party for Isabel; she'll be 2 on Saturday.  We've rented a caboose that they have for parties at the Sacramento Railroad Museum.  The rental fee includes 12 tickets to ride the excursion train - a 40 minute trip up the Sacramento River.
We didn't exactly want to do Thomas, or the "Two-Two Train" theme (too boyish), so we decided on "The Little Engine That Could".  I purchased the books, found party supplies and then...I FOUND FABRIC!  It matches the party supplies and book perfectly!  
And here's the birthday girl:




She loved the bow on the back and almost tripped herself trying to see the bow while she twirled:




Of course sisters had to have coordinating dresses.  Madeline pretty much told me how to make them, "that blue and white stuff for the railroad tracks on the top", and she and Evelyn decided on the bright yellow shirts.





So tomorrow, I make a train cake.

I have much to do this week for friends who are going to DLand...3 little sisters/4 outfits each. I think I'll be busy!


----------



## InkspressYourself

LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made to coordinate a furry friend with the above set. I also used this as a chance to do the Audrey skirt in a doll/furry size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more - another layered ruffle Vida.


I always fall in love with everything you post.  Whatever you have just created is my new favorite!



mom2OandE said:


> So we are leaving on Saturday for Las Vegas to visit family and friends.  We will go to San Diego /Sea World mid week.  This is what I made for my dd who is 7 and ds who is 6.  The skirts look much better IRL - my mannequin is a size 3/4.


I love all of them.  I'm hoping to go to Seaworld this year, I 'd love to do something like that.  Have fun in Vegas.



fairygoodmother said:


> I said a few weeks ago that the twins had decided on a "train" birthday party for Isabel; she'll be 2 on Saturday.  We've rented a caboose that they have for parties at the Sacramento Railroad Museum.  The rental fee includes 12 tickets to ride the excursion train - a 40 minute trip up the Sacramento River.
> We didn't exactly want to do Thomas, or the "Two-Two Train" theme (too boyish), so we decided on "The Little Engine That Could".  I purchased the books, found party supplies and then...I FOUND FABRIC!  It matches the party supplies and book perfectly!
> And here's the birthday girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved the bow on the back and almost tripped herself trying to see the bow while she twirled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course sisters had to have coordinating dresses.  Madeline pretty much told me how to make them, "that blue and white stuff for the railroad tracks on the top", and she and Evelyn decided on the bright yellow shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tomorrow, I make a train cake.
> 
> I have much to do this week for friends who are going to DLand...3 little sisters/4 outfits each. I think I'll be busy!


I think it is so cute that she wanted to see her bow, although I wouldn't want her to fall.  I love matching sisters.   I'm looking forward to seeing cake/party pictures.

I finished my youngest dd's Easter dress last night.  I'm glad to have it finished and she loved it.  I sewed Carla's big beautiful bow across the front of the dress, but I'm not sure I like how I attached it.  I had to sew it on somehow or my dd would just take it off. It doesn't look bad, but I'm not sure it was the best way to attach it and still be able to tie a good bow in the back.  I'll try to get good pic's of it tomorrow, maybe someone will have a suggestion for me.


----------



## angel23321

Opps.  Last night I was TRYING to get some work done the girls Easter dresses (I have three days, right) and I sewed on the cuff of Lily's skirt to realize it was on upside down! I was not a happy camper.  So I did Emma's skirt and then seamripped out the cuff of Lily's.

I've been loving everything that's been posted but just haven't had time to reply.  The navy sent DH away for the week and then he came back yesterday and left today to take our friend's kid hunting.  So I am super busy. But I love all the pretty stuff that's been posted.


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Opps.  Last night I was TRYING to get some work done the girls Easter dresses (I have three days, right) and I sewed on the cuff of Lily's skirt to realize it was on upside down! I was not a happy camper.  So I did Emma's skirt and then seamripped out the cuff of Lily's.
> 
> I've been loving everything that's been posted but just haven't had time to reply.  The navy sent DH away for the week and then he came back yesterday and left today to take our friend's kid hunting.  So I am super busy. But I love all the pretty stuff that's been posted.




Man, don't you HATE when that happens! Hopefully you'll do better with fresh, rested eyes today!

Could be worse...... I'm on my way out to buy the rest of the fabric for my daughter's Easter dress!! 

She did request a change in style a couple days ago, to which I said "Honey.... there just isn't time..." and she replied "But Mommy... Easter is THREE days away!"  She thought that was plenty of time. I guess she's on to how I operate.


----------



## angel23321

Well I went to the Walmart by work yesterday and they were rearranging the fabric department.  I asked if they were just rearranging or it was going away. The lady said, that they were still there....for now.  She said that you never know that they could change their mind at any time.  I keep expecting them to be gone when I go because I only go there for fabric when I'm at work and need something. 

I agree that their shoe selection has gotten horrible. I think Target has a much better shoe and clothing selection for the kids.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> Man, don't you HATE when that happens! Hopefully you'll do better with fresh, rested eyes today!
> 
> Could be worse...... I'm on my way out to buy the rest of the fabric for my daughter's Easter dress!!
> 
> She did request a change in style a couple days ago, to which I said "Honey.... there just isn't time..." and she replied "But Mommy... Easter is THREE days away!"  She thought that was plenty of time. I guess she's on to how I operate.



 That's pretty funny!!  I keep thinking I need to make my son's birthday shirt, but shoot, his birthday is still two weeks away! 

I'd love to see your Easter dress when you're done.  I drool over all this cute little girl stuff


----------



## angel23321

mom2rtk said:


> Man, don't you HATE when that happens! Hopefully you'll do better with fresh, rested eyes today!
> 
> Could be worse...... I'm on my way out to buy the rest of the fabric for my daughter's Easter dress!!
> 
> She did request a change in style a couple days ago, to which I said "Honey.... there just isn't time..." and she replied "But Mommy... Easter is THREE days away!"  She thought that was plenty of time. I guess she's on to how I operate.



 Love that she said it's three days away. SO cute.  I'm a horrible mommy, I don't let them pick the style or print.  They love everything I do and if I had them pick, It would be changing five million times. LOL.  I let Emma pick the fabric for her fairy dress for school and that took almost an hour!


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> That's pretty funny!!  I keep thinking I need to make my son's birthday shirt, but shoot, his birthday is still two weeks away!
> 
> I'd love to see your Easter dress when you're done.  I drool over all this cute little girl stuff



Two weeks....... That's a LIFETIME at our house!! 



angel23321 said:


> Love that she said it's three days away. SO cute.  I'm a horrible mommy, I don't let them pick the style or print.  They love everything I do and if I had them pick, It would be changing five million times. LOL.  I let Emma pick the fabric for her fairy dress for school and that took almost an hour!



I tend to offer choices, but she's 9, so right between little girl stuff and tween stuff, which is where I become officially LOST. I So as long as she wants traditional stuff, I'm good. Heck by this time next year I might have to go BUY something for Easter.... That's how unsure I am with the tweeny stuff. So this could be our last Daisy Kingdom dress.....


----------



## rie'smom

LISA, just wanted to say that I bought your pattern last night. It is sooo cute! Not sure when I'll get to sew because we're redoing my sewing room. 
Congratulations on your new venture!


----------



## mom2OandE

angel23321 said:


> Opps.  Last night I was TRYING to get some work done the girls Easter dresses (I have three days, right) and I sewed on the cuff of Lily's skirt to realize it was on upside down! I was not a happy camper.  So I did Emma's skirt and then seamripped out the cuff of Lily's.
> 
> I've been loving everything that's been posted but just haven't had time to reply.  The navy sent DH away for the week and then he came back yesterday and left today to take our friend's kid hunting.  So I am super busy. But I love all the pretty stuff that's been posted.



3 days is plenty of time!  My dd's is sitting still not even cut out and we leave for vacation tomorrow.  I still have to pack.  So if it gets made it will be late tonight.  Sewing and procrastination seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

LisaZoe said:


> A couple new things I've made.



Lisa - I have fabric that I wanted to make a top/dress like this (well the top of this top) Portrait Peasant but with the gathered material. How did you do the neck line? Is the top cut on an angle or did you use a casing and elastic like if it was not a gathered material?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Lisa - I have fabric that I wanted to make a top/dress like this (well the top of this top) Portrait Peasant but with the gathered material. How did you do the neck line? Is the top cut on an angle or did you use a casing and elastic like if it was not a gathered material?
> Thanks,
> Carol



I didn't use pre-shirred fabric. I just cut the flat fabric for a basic peasant (shortened to bodice length). I cut it a little wider for the bodice sections so the shirring would be more noticeable. I sewed the side seams (and serged them) then shirred the bodice starting about 1" from the bottom to about 1" from the top. I did only 2 lines of shirring on the upper edge of the sleeves but made sure they'd line up with the top 2 shirring lines of the bodice. I sewed the sleeves in place then did a rolled edge for the neckline.

If you're working with pre-shirred fabric, I'd use whatever edge finish it has or a rolled edge if there isn't one where you need it. I'd treat it basically the same as flat fabric although I might cut a bit narrower so the fit is closer.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I have the directions mostly written for the Audrey so I need to get photos of one in progress to use as illustrations of the steps. I'll also add some digital drawings since I find it easier to show construction steps that way. I'd hoped to have it ready for test drivers by the end of March but it looks like it's not too far behind that date. Right now I've tested all of the sizes except the 10/12 so that's next.
> 
> BTW - I got to see one of the skirts modeled on a live girl and not just a dress form. It was so fun to see it in action.



I'm so excited to get this new skirt!!  I already have an outfit in mind for Chef Mickey's!  I'm really hoping to go next November, so as long as it is out by then I'm good!! : )

LOVE everything posted recently.  I've done some things, but I have misplaced the cord to my camera to upload images...hopefully I find it soon!


----------



## Rosiekins

I LOVE the Meghan pattern!!!! I made a  dress with it yesterday, it took me 2 hours cutting to finish and that includes the half hour I spent picking surged stitches out of cotton gauze. I did a Turquoise embroidered cotton gauze I had laying about, I flared the skirt out more and since I still had brown thread in my sewing machine I did a decorative stitching in brown. It makes all the difference, my husbands keeps telling it looks like I must have spent a lot of his money on it lol. I will get him to take a pic of me in it this weekend. Thanks so much for recommending Carla C.  it was the easiest Pattern I have ever used and it has sleeves!!! I hate sewing sleeves!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Disney Princess Dolls at ToysRUs- 
They were buy 1 get 1 free today and tomorrow
they had some that included extra clothes- those were on clearence

They also had stuffed animals up to $14.99 were 50% off

there were actually a lot of good deals for today and tomorrow


----------



## froggy33

This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!

We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!

I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?

With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?

Also, do you all think I am crazy!! 

Thanks so much!!

Jessica


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



I think the schedules for MVMCP may vary slightly year to year, but we were there last year from November 12th through the 19th and we went to the party 

We've never stayed at a monorail resort or rented DVC points so sorry I can't help ya there.  That sounds like so much fun though, my boys would LOVE riding the monorail every single day.


----------



## froggy33

Diz-Mommy said:


> I think the schedules for MVMCP may vary slightly year to year, but we were there last year from November 12th through the 19th and we went to the party
> 
> We've never stayed at a monorail resort or rented DVC points so sorry I can't help ya there.  That sounds like so much fun though, my boys would LOVE riding the monorail every single day.



Thanks!  I just thought it would be so much easier staying on the monorail since I'd be by myself.  Getting a stroller on and off a bus is horrible!!  It does mean spending a bit more money, so we'll see!


----------



## revrob

froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



The only DVC resort on the monorail is Bay Lake Towers.  It books QUICKLY!  An owner at that resort could book 11 months out (which would have been January) and an owner at another resort could book 7 months out (which would be in just a few weeks).  If you want to rent DVC, you would do best to get on this right away!
Bay Lake Towers is FABULOUS!  You really would love it.  I would totally go for a few days with a 2.5 year old!  Go and have fun!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Some of my best memories of this last trip were when I'd sneak off with just one of the boys by myself for a few hours while the rest of the family napped or did something I wasn't interested in.  I even took my 3 year old to Hollywood Studios by myself WITHOUT a stroller.  We had fun


----------



## WDWAtLast

Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Awwwww!!!!!!!  She/He is SOO cute!  Seriously, I can tell just by looking at this picture.



Thanks!  I think so too!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Wow.  Ultrasounds have really impoved in the 7 years since I was pregnant!!!



Yes they have.  I have a 6 1/2 yr old too, & the difference is amazing.



candicenicole19 said:


> BEtween the OB appts, the Preterm labor, kids being off school and just feeling yucky in general I have been MIA again.  I ALWAYS love to come back to the Disboutique and have a look see at what everyone is doing. Always makes me feel so much better!  I have managed to squeeze in some time to sew!  Here are my newest designs.  I wish I had some pictures of my sisters daughter in her Disney outfits I made for her but they leave bright and early in the AM so I will be sure to get pictures when they return home on easter to share with you!  Please keep Baby Nathan  in your prayers!  According to some fetal Fibern-something test there is a 40% chance he will be born in the next 2 weeks and 80% within 2-3weeks.  They have given me steriods however he will still require a stay in the NICU according to what I have been told by the doctors.  If I can hold out 4 weeks or more, then that is the best result.  32 weeks now so every new week brings new hope that he will be okay when he is born!  Already 2 cm Diliated  and go back tomorrow to see if that has changed.
> 
> Anyway here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for any prayers!



very cute stuff & I'll certainly be praying for you & Nathan.



twob4him said:


> Congratulations!!! What a cute little peanut!! I got confused when I saw your due date at the bottom....I thought they put the wrong date on your u/s!



Thanks.  They used to have both dates on them - that could get really confusing.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!



I love that skirt it is so cute and frilly I think as an adult i would wear something as cute as that.  Just a thought.  Great use of fabrics


----------



## Diz-Mommy

The skirts are ADORABLE!!  I think the girls did a wonderful job choosing fabics too, they are perfect!


----------



## camelotcats

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello Angela where did you move from? I moved to Texas 2 years agoe and I am still learning the place.    I just live that Olivia dress



HI! I am one of those New York transplants people around here complain about to me before they learn were I am from.


----------



## woodkins

froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica


I think you are smart...I took my dd on a solo trip when she was 4 and 7 and we had the BEST time! We usually stay at the Poly and love it there. I have never rented DVC points but I did find lots of info on the DVC board here on the disboards. I believe you can upgrade the tix at any guest services window, I'm sure they would be able to give you that info when you are checking in. I upgraded standard tix right at my resort consierge desk.  Happy Planning!


----------



## ut*disney

I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.  

I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.   

Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Granna4679

Granna4679 said:


> Just had to vent.....my embroidery machine that I bought on still has not shown up (I bought it a week ago today).  She gave me a tracking number but it is just a shipment confirmation.  The post office says they won't track until its 14 days since parcel post is 2-9 days.  Why oh why didn't I ask her to send priority...never even thought to ask.  I can't wait to get it.



UPDATE:  FINALLY came in today.  I can't wait to use it.  It looks like it is BRAND NEW...still has everything intact in the box.  I have my little ones here for the weekend so I don't dare take it out until Monday but then I am on it!!


----------



## sahm1000

ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have a Brother sewing machine and a Brother embroidery machine and I love them both.  My embroidery machine is the 750D which has the Disney designs on it, but honestly, I never use them!  I prefer to applique most of my designs and not embroider them so much.  If you want a bigger design, the embroidery would be pretty stiff.  So personally, I love my Brother machines and would recommend them every time.  But honestly, I really don't care about having the Disney designs loaded on them since you can buy applique/embroidery designs that are much better in quality from a designer, like Frou Frou by Heathersue on Etsy.   If there is a non Disney version of the machine that is cheaper, that is what I would go with!


----------



## angel23321

Well the girls dresses are almost done.  Just need to make the sash (Carla's Big Beautiful Bow) for the precious dress.  I'll try them on the girls tomorrow and get measurements for the bow. I'll post pictures.  
Now, I'm going to embroider some shirts for the egg hunt tomorrow (they can't go without something) and then I can do the big give items. 

Well back to work.


----------



## rie'smom

ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have a Brother 2500D and a Brother Quattro. Both of these machines are sooo easy to use. If you buy the 2500D, you will not regret it. There is not 1 thing that has given me any trouble.


----------



## LisaZoe

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!



Those came out so cute! I love how you kept the scallops on the lace. I thought about trying that but never had the time. I'm glad your serger finally cooperated, too.



froggy33 said:


> I'm so excited to get this new skirt!!  I already have an outfit in mind for Chef Mickey's!  I'm really hoping to go next November, so as long as it is out by then I'm good!! : )



I want it done before the end of April so I'm trying really hard to get it ready for testing. After seeing how well the Zoe skirt is doing on YCMT, I have plenty of incentive to get more patterns written ASAP. 



froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



I can't answer the DVC or GAD questions but I can say that Zoe and I went to WDW when she wasn't yet 3 and we had a blast! Although I would have loved to have more in our party, it didn't work out and I was afraid if I waited that I wouldn't be able to afford it (I was right ). We stayed at AKL for 2 nights (I splurged for Savannah view) and WL for the remainder. I thought the bus service at WL was nice but at AKL it was really good. We never had to wait long at all. I brought an umbrella stroller so it was pretty quick to get us both on and off the bus while carrying that and a tote bag. At WL we took the ferry (boat?) over to MK. We took the monorail from there to other locations on the monorail route and buses everywhere else.

Now I will say that we had a much slower pace than I'd originally planned but since it was just the 2 of us, it worked perfectly. We didn't always go back to the room for an afternoon break since Zoe would often fall asleep in the stroller so I'd just use that time to browse the shops for a little 'quiet' time. Of course if we needed a wardrobe change before a meal, it was pretty simple to go back for a short rest and then get another bus to where we were headed. I realized I overbooked the character meals, though, when poor Zoe was worried someone would sneak up on her at lunch one day when we ate at the WL (don't remember the name of the place but it's a fun and slightly noisy atmosphere but no characters). She just couldn't relax so we canceled the rest of the character meals for that trip.


----------



## h518may

Well I have been done with Ash's Easter dress for a month or two.  So tonight I decided she needed a dress for the Easter egg hunt for tomorrow morning.  You all are such a bad influence, a year ago I would never have attempted a dress in one evening.  

So this is what I put together a portrait peasant.





Hopefully I will get a good picture of Ash in the dress tomorrow.


----------



## ut*disney

sahm1000 said:


> I have a Brother sewing machine and a Brother embroidery machine and I love them both.  My embroidery machine is the 750D which has the Disney designs on it, but honestly, I never use them!  I prefer to applique most of my designs and not embroider them so much.  If you want a bigger design, the embroidery would be pretty stiff.  So personally, I love my Brother machines and would recommend them every time.  But honestly, I really don't care about having the Disney designs loaded on them since you can buy applique/embroidery designs that are much better in quality from a designer, like Frou Frou by Heathersue on Etsy.   If there is a non Disney version of the machine that is cheaper, that is what I would go with!



What do you mean you prefer to applique your designs?  I have no clue how is this done.  



rie'smom said:


> I have a Brother 2500D and a Brother Quattro. Both of these machines are sooo easy to use. If you buy the 2500D, you will not regret it. There is not 1 thing that has given me any trouble.



Do you have problems with the things you embroidery being stiff?  I can understand what she is saying above if you have a big design with all of that thread sewed so close and tight together.  I've never thought about that before.


----------



## princesskayla

froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



That sounds like fun! GO!!



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!



Very nice. I like the color combinations


I hate my embroidery machine. I can't get the thing to work right for an entire design since I got it. I spend more time tinkering with it than actually sewing with it. Now the thread keeps breaking!!!!! I have tried all the obvious stuff like,changing the needle, tightening down the needle, cleaning out the bobbin case, ensuring that it is not getting caught at the spool. It is still breaking. I am going to pull all of my hair out. To make matters worse, I have to work a 12 hour shift and I am been up all night trying to get this to work! I have to have this shirt for a friend in the morning, well 3 hours from now. I don't remember having these kind of problems with my brother machine. I hate the singer futura. Rant over.


----------



## rie'smom

froggy33 said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I know I'll get the best answers from you all!!
> 
> We have the GAD free tickets, but I am having trouble getting my DH to agree to a trip (also difficult finding a time).  He has a business trip in November and instead of sitting at home I thought I would take my little one.  But I'll be at DW alone with a 2.5 year old!  I'm looking to go the 2nd weekend of Nov and I had no idea the MVMCP party started that early!!
> 
> I would like to stay at a monorail resort, cause I think we are just going to do MK and EPCOT.  I want to rent DVC points.  Can you still get Magical Express if you do this?  Is the whole process pretty simple?  How far out should I look for points to rent?
> 
> With the free tickets, do you just take your voucher to a ticket window and then have them upgrade to whatever?
> 
> Also, do you all think I am crazy!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



The only DVC resort on the monorail is Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary. 

Yes, you can use Magical Express if you stay at a DVC resort. 

You should try to rent the points now because November is a popular month with the Food and Wine Festival and then later Thanksgiving. 

I'm not sure about GAD but you can ask on the theme park boards if no one here knows the answer.

No, I don't think you're crazy. I took my daughter on her first trip when she was about your daughter's age.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We're in the process of a major renovation here, and we got the call that the carpet we ordered is in.  DJ wanted to paint first so there wasn't any worries about drips on the new stuff, so that's our project this weekend.  Along with packing up everything so moving the furniture for the install will be easy.  I hate moving, and anytime I do, which isn't often, I'm glad I didn't marry a military guy and need to do it eery few years...I don't know how you ladies do it, the chaos drives me insane!  lol  Today I have to box up my sewing room, but I told Jay that I wasn't going to give up my machines or computer until the night before the install, I needed someplace to escape to.  He said that was fine because he got to keep the tv.


----------



## billwendy

Good morning everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knew of a simple tote bag/wheelchair bag pattern out there (free if possible). On facebook, the Camp Director's wife mentioned that we could use some new bags for the campers to carry their stuff in while at camp. She wants them to be plain so maybe we could iron on the camp logo.....any ideas out there???

Thanks Friends!! Wendy


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> I think you are smart...I took my dd on a solo trip when she was 4 and 7 and we had the BEST time! We usually stay at the Poly and love it there. I have never rented DVC points but I did find lots of info on the DVC board here on the disboards. I believe you can upgrade the tix at any guest services window, I'm sure they would be able to give you that info when you are checking in. I upgraded standard tix right at my resort consierge desk.  Happy Planning!



You have to use the ticket first, so you go to guest services, then through the turnstiles, then you can upgrade to whatever you want.  It's a bit of a pain, but a lot of money saved.


ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!


You're definitely in the right place.  I love my brother embroidery machine.  My only complaints are 1. the embroidery field is a little smaller than I would like (that's fixed w/ your machine though- mines 5x7, but the 2800D is either 6x10 or 7x12, so not a problem.)  The second tiny thing is that I can't open the machine around the thread path, so if the thread breaks, I have to fish it out with tweezers (unless there's another way I don't know about.)  On my janome sewing machine, the machine opens, so I can get to it easily.  I really don't think you'll regret going with a brother machine- I've got well over a million stitches on mine, and it's a dream!


LisaZoe said:


> I want it done before the end of April so I'm trying really hard to get it ready for testing. After seeing how well the Zoe skirt is doing on YCMT, I have plenty of incentive to get more patterns written ASAP.



Yeah!  I'mso happy to hear it will be ready soon- Caitie is dying to have mommy make her one- and I can't wait to do it- I have some gorgeous Sisboom St. Croix crying out to be turned into this (woohoo!)


h518may said:


> Well I have been done with Ash's Easter dress for a month or two.  So tonight I decided she needed a dress for the Easter egg hunt for tomorrow morning.  You all are such a bad influence, a year ago I would never have attempted a dress in one evening.
> 
> So this is what I put together a portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get a good picture of Ash in the dress tomorrow.


Cute!


ut*disney said:


> What do you mean you prefer to applique your designs?  I have no clue how is this done.
> 
> Do you have problems with the things you embroidery being stiff?  I can understand what she is saying above if you have a big design with all of that thread sewed so close and tight together.  I've never thought about that before.



applique with the emboirdery machine is super easy.  basically, the machine will stitch each section 3 times- it stops in between, so you don't need to figure it out while you're doing it.)  It will basically chain stitch an outline, then you lay your piece of fabric over that, then it tacks it down.  You cut your fabric just outside the stitches, then it will cover that, usually with a satin stitch.  Great results!  With a "fill" design (all embroidery), especially once it gets big, all those stitches tight together make that area "stiff".  I usually use the applique designs- they're quicker, softer, and offer more opportunities to be creative with fabric choice.  It sounds intimidating, but I promise it's not really.  Go ahead and dive in, it's the only way to learn.- and we'll all be here if you have any questions- I know the girls (and Tom) have taught me sooo much!  There's always someone who knows how to do what you're learning and is happy to help.


----------



## NiniMorris

ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have a Brother PE770.  I LOVE IT!!!! Mine did not come with any pre-filled Disney designs, but I just got mine from HS.  I agree, I use it more for applique than for embroidery.  So simple and easy, and the result is almost fool proof!  (for a quick tutorial on applique with your embroidery machine check out SWAKembroidery.com  In their SWAK 101 they have a good tute on it along with a lot of other things.  Gives you an idea of the basics.)



billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a simple tote bag/wheelchair bag pattern out there (free if possible). On facebook, the Camp Director's wife mentioned that we could use some new bags for the campers to carry their stuff in while at camp. She wants them to be plain so maybe we could iron on the camp logo.....any ideas out there???
> 
> Thanks Friends!! Wendy



When my little one was in a wheelchair in rehab, I couldn't find anything that  would work, so I just used a rectangle of fabric sewed two sides, and used ribbon for the handles.  (my daughter actually made it for me I think she was 18 at the time...).  Of course he was just 3 at the time and his wheelchair was rather small...

If you have some bags now, couldn't you just use them for a pattern?

Sorry, no help what so ever!



I missed Shannon's de-stash.   Had my GD2 for an unexpected overnighter, and she didn't want me to get on the computer...this morning I saw that everything I wanted was already gone....I'll have to look at it after she goes home and do some serious shopping!!!


Nini


----------



## jholbron

billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a simple tote bag/wheelchair bag pattern out there (free if possible). On facebook, the Camp Director's wife mentioned that we could use some new bags for the campers to carry their stuff in while at camp. She wants them to be plain so maybe we could iron on the camp logo.....any ideas out there???
> 
> Thanks Friends!! Wendy




*****I can not post websites because I do not have ten post.  I can't pm you for the same reason.  If you send me an email address or a message I will send you the links or if anybody sends me a message I will send it to the to post.  

Try searching for a stroller bag that fits over the handles on the back.  I would think that you could modify this to make it wider to fit.  I know I saw a bunch of neat ideas a couple of years ago but, I didn't have a sewing machine so I had to buy one.  


Here is a pattern to one: search for Jan Andrea at home on the web.  That is where I found the directions. Web address was here.

I think this is what she is talking about the mesh bag. This is at TRU  Web address was here.

This is similar to the one I bought (purchsed 2006).  The back part that looks like mesh is actually a closed storage section that you can't see in. I like the velcro instead of the ties.  Seems like it would be sturdier.   This was on the maclaren baby stoller site under accesories. Web address was here.


I have also seen some really cute ones made out of a pair of blean jeans and they used the belt loops as the hooks to hook it to the stroller.  They cut the blue jeans off and sewed the bottom up and had that part as a bag part and the back pockets as drink/pocket holders and they appliqued the pockets.  If you used it for a wheelchair they would have to be some pretty big blue jeans but, they are not too plain.  

JoEllen


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Wendy...check Teresa's bookmarks under bags. I was in there last night looking for a different type of bag pattern and saw one listed for wheelchair bags.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a simple tote bag/wheelchair bag pattern out there (free if possible). On facebook, the Camp Director's wife mentioned that we could use some new bags for the campers to carry their stuff in while at camp. She wants them to be plain so maybe we could iron on the camp logo.....any ideas out there???
> 
> Thanks Friends!! Wendy



Wendy, I have a commercial pattern for a wheelchair, I think McCalls, please PM on any sites and I will send it to you if you need it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I had a Brother 750D for about 2 weeks and hated how the hoop attached.  I had nothing but trouble.  Then I bought the Innovis 4000D and love it!  



Granna4679 said:


> UPDATE:  FINALLY came in today.  I can't wait to use it.  It looks like it is BRAND NEW...still has everything intact in the box.  I have my little ones here for the weekend so I don't dare take it out until Monday but then I am on it!!


You know there is a mandatory rule about posting pictures of the new machine.  Ok, JK but I would love to see it.


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Yeah!  I'mso happy to hear it will be ready soon- Caitie is dying to have mommy make her one- and I can't wait to do it- I have some gorgeous Sisboom St. Croix crying out to be turned into this (woohoo!)



I need to make an apron skirt so I can photograph the steps for the pocket and apron and then do one with the wrap front. That's what I get for adding so many variations. LOL



NiniMorris said:


> For a quick tutorial on applique with your embroidery machine check out SWAKembroidery.com  In their SWAK 101 they have a good tute on it along with a lot of other things.  Gives you an idea of the basics.



Thanks for that information! I can finally get new designs from the computer to my machine (Thanks Teresa!!!) and want to try some applique designs soon. I also downloaded a free digitizing software to experiment a bit.


----------



## sahm1000

ut*disney said:


> What do you mean you prefer to applique your designs?  I have no clue how is this done.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have problems with the things you embroidery being stiff?  I can understand what she is saying above if you have a big design with all of that thread sewed so close and tight together.  I've never thought about that before.





Sorry! Should've explained it better!  Your embroidery machine can applique  a design onto a shirt or fabric (or whatever).  Basically it will satin stitch a piece of fabric onto whatever you are sewing on.  SO instead of red thread filling in an apple on a design, you would use red fabric for most of the apple and it would use a satin stitch on the outline.  Here is a picture of an appliqued design I did....






The zebra print on the shirts is fabric.  






And on this dress, the little girl's dress is made of fabric.  

It's really simple to do as long as you have a great applique designer!  HeatherSue is the best!


----------



## teresajoy

SHIPPING STATUSES FOR BIG GIVES

If there is any chance you signed up for a Give for Daniel or YINYANGGirls, please go to the Big Give site and make sure you shipping status is correct. There are MANY that are not marked as shipped (especially on Yinyanggirls). Just let me know on the thread if you have shipped or, if you ran into a problem.


----------



## teresajoy

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!


These are beautiful!!!! 


ut*disney said:


> I am trying to find out information on this machine.  I have made two posts in two different sections so far and have been *transferred* to other areas.  Now I am here asking.  I *hope* this is the right place.
> 
> I am extremely interested in the Disney sewing/embroidery machines. I have been looking at the Brother 2800D. I am not sewing challenged by any means, but it has been about 15 years since I have sewn. I'm not sure I even remember what to do it has been so long! When I was in my early 20's, I would make my own clothes...no patterns needed. I would simply have an idea, design it, sew it and wear it out.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoughts on the Disney sewing/embroidery machines you use. What is your preference. Likes. Dislikes. Etc.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I can't offer any more advice than you've gotten, but I wanted to  you! I do have a Brother Disney machine (250D, I think) I like it, but as others have said, dont' spend extra for the Disney part, the designs on the machine are not very good. I never use them. 



Granna4679 said:


> UPDATE:  FINALLY came in today.  I can't wait to use it.  It looks like it is BRAND NEW...still has everything intact in the box.  I have my little ones here for the weekend so I don't dare take it out until Monday but then I am on it!!



WOO HOO!!! 




LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for that information! I can finally get new designs from the computer to my machine (Thanks Teresa!!!) and want to try some applique designs soon. I also downloaded a free digitizing software to experiment a bit.


You are welcome!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

To Jenny, Thomas, Kirsten, and Peyton Nishino

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the most wonderfully thoughtful Easter box!  My Dad and boys have had a blast with everything in it.  They have hidden the eggs a bunch of times in my parents' house, and they really enjoyed eating the Mickey krispie treats for their snacks.  The tattoos were a hit too.  The boys were covered and so was Pop.  (A sight I never thought I'd see.)  It amazes me what wonderful people are on this board!  Thanks so much for giving my Dad and my boys some wonderful memories!  

Dawn


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm not here, really.  I'm cleaning and packing, I promise.  I figure if the kids get to have a pool break I can have a Disboutique break, right?  Ugh, I'm tired, and there's still so much to do in here.  At least its nice out, I've already made plans to soak in the hot tub tonight!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*

I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.

I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too. 

I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.



Lisa, 
Congrats on the new pattern being listed at YCMT.  It sounds like it might be selling well.  So kudos!  I can't wait for the new pattern to come out, soon I hope.
Thank you to you for all that you are willing to share with us here.  All your tips and your amazing work.  
Stacey


----------



## Keurigirl

Ack! Can someone help me?  A few months ago one of you lovely ladies posted the most awesome Nemo dress - I think it was a Vida or possibly a Feliz? It had a seagull and the words "mine, mine, mine" on the front. It was totally adorable. I saw it for sale on Etsy as well but now I can't find it. I'd love to find the photos again and see how much it was for sale for!


----------



## rie'smom

LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.



You're welcome! I'm thrilled for you and Zoe and can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jholbron said:


> *****I can not post websites because I do not have ten post.  I can't pm you for the same reason.  If you send me an email address or a message I will send you the links or if anybody sends me a message I will send it to the to post.
> JoEllen



Just post a bunch of blank posts. 



LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.



Lisa, I've seen the pattern on YCMT, and it's one that I'd like to get eventually. It looks like something my neice Lexi would enjoy. But I've alot of projects on my plate. Good luck with future designs.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Check out my new avatar, iStitch.  Hee hee, get it.  Sorry, couldn't resist.  I'm working on an Ariel Stripwork Twirl top for DD, I've been working on it for 2 weeks, and I'm frankly at that "I'm tired of this phase."  I should set it aside and work on something else, but at the same time I want to just be done with it.  I think I'll do a Winnie the Pooh set next.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Lisa - congrads to you and Zoe on your pattern!!! I hope it does really really well for you!!!

Thanks everyone for the bag ideas!! We will see if it actually happens or not - I do know I'd want it to be super simple - there are usually 50-70 campers over the 2 weeks!!!!

Does anyone elses allergies seem to make them feel more tired than usual? I feel really caputsky lately!!!!! Gotta feel good for the trip!!! I think Im allergic to everything blooming right now. Easter to Mothers Day is the WORST for me!! I wonder what my allergies will be like in Florida - I havent really been there this time of year before!!!


----------



## Happy Mom2

WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the Zoe skirts - once I got my serger to make a rolled hem, they went together very quickly!! The girls choose their own fabrics - but they love them, and that is what matters!



Both of the skirts are beautiful, but this is my favorite!


----------



## dizn4mk

Well DH finished making me a sewing corner in our room . I'll have to take pics in the day tomorrow. Mary


----------



## ireland_nicole

Enabler Alert

Carla C's new pattern: the Marlo Top, is now available on YCMT- I've already bought mine (couldn't resist) and I can't wait to make it!


----------



## dizn4mk

ireland_nicole said:


> Enabler Alert
> 
> Carla C's new pattern: the Marlo Top, is now available on YCMT- I've already bought mine (couldn't resist) and I can't wait to make it!



Thanks for letting us know ! I wonder if I have enough points to get it .


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Happy Easter to everyone!  I hope your day is filled with happiness!


----------



## mickeyjen

ireland_nicole said:


> Enabler Alert
> 
> Carla C's new pattern: the Marlo Top, is now available on YCMT- I've already bought mine (couldn't resist) and I can't wait to make it!



Thank you!  I've been patiently waiting since I saw it on her blog!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Just had to share a few pics of my girls from my cousin's wedding today. Juliet wore a dress I made last year that is still too big for her skinny little stick frame!








 Here are the other two girls in (gasp) Children's Place outfits - they were just too darn cute not to get!








and here is a couple group shots-








last one I promise! Here is all of us - me(Carol) DH(David) and the girls




Thanks everyone for letting me brag about my girls!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Lisa - congrads to you and Zoe on your pattern!!! I hope it does really really well for you!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the bag ideas!! We will see if it actually happens or not - I do know I'd want it to be super simple - there are usually 50-70 campers over the 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> Does anyone elses allergies seem to make them feel more tired than usual? I feel really caputsky lately!!!!! Gotta feel good for the trip!!! I think Im allergic to everything blooming right now. Easter to Mothers Day is the WORST for me!! I wonder what my allergies will be like in Florida - I havent really been there this time of year before!!!



UGH!  Allergies are the worst thing God ever made!
The first time we went was during Spring break a few years ago (I know, what was I thinking!) up until then I thought my allergies were mostly fall allergies...nope.  Something in Orlando set off me and both kids.  I still have no idea what it was, but we now avoid Orlando during the spring!  (and yes, I know...that would have really been a problem if the job offer had panned out a few years ago...)

Good luck with the allergies...but remember, if you are going to suffer through allergies, better at Disney than at home...right?

Nini


----------



## ConnieB

sahm1000 said:


> It's really simple to do as long as you have a great applique designer!  HeatherSue is the best!




I'm hoping to get an embroidery machine this year (is there a fingers crossed smiley??).....will HeatherSue's wonderful designs work with ANY machine or is there something that I need to be sure the machine I pick has so that I can use her work???  Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

ConnieB said:


> I'm hoping to get an embroidery machine this year (is there a fingers crossed smiley??).....will HeatherSue's wonderful designs work with ANY machine or is there something that I need to be sure the machine I pick has so that I can use her work???  Thanks!



Pretty much any...as long as you have a way to transfer the design from your computer to machine.  Mine has a usb port, so it is super simple to load the design on a thumb drive and presto...it is there!

You can check out her etsy  shop and she has a list of the different formats she has....


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Beautiful family and the dresses are all adorable too!


----------



## Rosiekins

ireland_nicole said:


> Enabler Alert
> 
> Carla C's new pattern: the Marlo Top, is now available on YCMT- I've already bought mine (couldn't resist) and I can't wait to make it!



Woohoo! Thanks for letting us know. You are a great Enabler!!


----------



## JUJU814

ConnieB said:


> I'm hoping to get an embroidery machine this year (is there a fingers crossed smiley??).....will HeatherSue's wonderful designs work with ANY machine or is there something that I need to be sure the machine I pick has so that I can use her work???  Thanks!



Her designs will work with any machine and they are super cute. 

Like most digitizers, many of the designs are for the 5x7 hoop.

If you do not yet have an embroidery machine, I *highly* recommend getting one that at least has hoop capabilities for the 5x7 size. You have soooo many more options for using designs than if you get one with only 4x4 hoop.

I believe now, most machines do have the large hoop capability.

I also highly recommend you buy your machine directly from a dealer so you can get free lessons and support.

I know the prices of machines out there widely vary, but if you think it's a hobby you'll want to really get into, it's worth it to buy a good quality machine or you could get easily frustrated.

I'm partial to Janome with Viking right there behind it. I've owned a Janome 9000, 10001 and 11000 and the Designer SE and all are outstanding machines (although the 9000 is quite outdated now with only small hoop capability)

Janome makes an embroidery only machine that is good and has the 5x7 hoop capability, but it's not a sewing machine.

Hope this helps!

I pop into this thread periodically and I did so this morning, and now I've caught the sewing bug again!!! aaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Just had to share a few pics of my girls from my cousin's wedding today. Juliet wore a dress I made last year that is still too big for her skinny little stick frame!
> last one I promise! Here is all of us - me(Carol) DH(David) and the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me brag about my girls!



What a good looking family!! (I love that little black and white top)



NiniMorris said:


> UGH!  Allergies are the worst thing God ever made!
> Good luck with the allergies...but remember, if you are going to suffer through allergies, better at Disney than at home...right?
> 
> Nini



I have to watch my allergies. I'm prone to bronchitis and pnuemonia and it all starts with an allergy attack. I usually come home from Disney with laryngitis, and onto a bad case of bronchitis. No matter what time of year. I've learned to start taking allergy meds a week before we go, and not forget while we are there!!


----------



## rie'smom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Lisa - congrads to you and Zoe on your pattern!!! I hope it does really really well for you!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the bag ideas!! We will see if it actually happens or not - I do know I'd want it to be super simple - there are usually 50-70 campers over the 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> Does anyone elses allergies seem to make them feel more tired than usual? I feel really caputsky lately!!!!! Gotta feel good for the trip!!! I think Im allergic to everything blooming right now. Easter to Mothers Day is the WORST for me!! I wonder what my allergies will be like in Florida - I havent really been there this time of year before!!!




Spring fever = allergic fatigue UGH


----------



## ConnieB

JUJU814 said:


> Her designs will work with any machine and they are super cute.
> 
> Like most digitizers, many of the designs are for the 5x7 hoop.
> 
> If you do not yet have an embroidery machine, I *highly* recommend getting one that at least has hoop capabilities for the 5x7 size. You have soooo many more options for using designs than if you get one with only 4x4 hoop.
> 
> I believe now, most machines do have the large hoop capability.
> 
> I also highly recommend you buy your machine directly from a dealer so you can get free lessons and support.
> 
> I know the prices of machines out there widely vary, but if you think it's a hobby you'll want to really get into, it's worth it to buy a good quality machine or you could get easily frustrated.
> 
> I'm partial to Janome with Viking right there behind it. I've owned a Janome 9000, 10001 and 11000 and the Designer SE and all are outstanding machines (although the 9000 is quite outdated now with only small hoop capability)
> 
> Janome makes an embroidery only machine that is good and has the 5x7 hoop capability, but it's not a sewing machine.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> I pop into this thread periodically and I did so this morning, and now I've caught the sewing bug again!!! aaaaaahhhhhhh!



Thanks for all the great suggestions!  I'm still in the research stage (and the hinting stage, lol), so this is very very helpful to me.  I knew I wanted the 5x7 hoop just from reading this thread, lol.   

I'd love to hear other suggestions...or maybe "I'm glad I did this" or "I wish I'd done that" about purchasing an embroidery machine.  To be honest, I think I'll use it a lot more for the applique technique than for full one embroidery because I'm not fond of the stiffness that full embroidery does.....I like the writing/fonts but not the filled in characters and such.


----------



## JUJU814

ConnieB said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions!  I'm still in the research stage (and the hinting stage, lol), so this is very very helpful to me.  I knew I wanted the 5x7 hoop just from reading this thread, lol.
> 
> I'd love to hear other suggestions...or maybe "I'm glad I did this" or "I wish I'd done that" about purchasing an embroidery machine.  To be honest, I think I'll use it a lot more for the applique technique than for full one embroidery because I'm not fond of the stiffness that full embroidery does.....I like the writing/fonts but not the filled in characters and such.



I don't know about other machines, but another thing I like about my Janome is the choice of default color palettes, the large clear screen..just like a computer screen.

When you're doing an applique design with a lot of pieces, on the janome screen, you can always see the area that's going to stitch next. Naturally, when you purchase designs they come with color charts..but I never go by them. I just look at the design, and can easily see what's next in the design and make my choice that way. Other machines may do this same thing, but this is just something I particularly like about Janome.

I also prefer applique. Also, in terms of fonts, there are just tons of embroidery fonts out there that you can purchase. They are "individual" designs so you need your customizing software to make a word. **for the greatest flexibility, be sure to purchase the customizing software with your machine!** often, it comes with it.

For embroidery organizing, I love Buzz Xplore. Now, they have just come out with a new program, and I haven't used it yet except for the trial, but it's called "Buzz Word". First, it comes with tons of fonts. Second, It has the ability to assign a keystroke to your existing fonts that are individual designs. Say you buy a font from a digitizer and there are 26 individual designs. In Buzz Word, you can sort of turn that into a key stroke font. It's really neat. You might want to look into that if you are interested in lots of lettering.

Also, another lettering program that I'm dying to get my hands on is the new one by Brother. BES Lettering.

When I first started embroidery, I used cheap stabilizer and thread. Big mistake. I have since learned that good stabilizer (I love floriani) and thread (I love robisin Anton) make a big difference.

*Most importantly, I'm glad I found a really good dealer..a shop that was friendly, very easy to work with, knowledgable, and offers excellent service. I travel an hour to my dealer, but it's worth it!*


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.



Lisa, you made me get a little teary with this post. I'm SOOO happy that you are having such success with your pattern! It is SUCH an adorable skirt!  I hope this is just the beginning of a wonderful new branch of your talent. 



Cibahwewah said:


> Check out my new avatar, iStitch.  Hee hee, get it.  Sorry, couldn't resist.  I'm working on an Ariel Stripwork Twirl top for DD, I've been working on it for 2 weeks, and I'm frankly at that "I'm tired of this phase."  I should set it aside and work on something else, but at the same time I want to just be done with it.  I think I'll do a Winnie the Pooh set next.


It took me a second, but I got it! 



billwendy said:


> Does anyone elses allergies seem to make them feel more tired than usual? I feel really caputsky lately!!!!! Gotta feel good for the trip!!! I think Im allergic to everything blooming right now. Easter to Mothers Day is the WORST for me!! I wonder what my allergies will be like in Florida - I havent really been there this time of year before!!!


I don't have allergies, but I've been SOOOOO tired lately!!! 



dizn4mk said:


> Well DH finished making me a sewing corner in our room . I'll have to take pics in the day tomorrow. Mary


I'm so happy for you, and just a little bit jealous too! I really wish I had a set place to sew (besides the kitchen table). 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Just had to share a few pics of my girls from my cousin's wedding today. Juliet wore a dress I made last year that is still too big for her skinny little stick frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me brag about my girls!


Carol, you guys are TOOO cute!!! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures! These are just great! I remember that adorable dress from last year! I love it!


ConnieB said:


> I'm hoping to get an embroidery machine this year (is there a fingers crossed smiley??).....will HeatherSue's wonderful designs work with ANY machine or is there something that I need to be sure the machine I pick has so that I can use her work???  Thanks!



I'm thinking there is one format that most digitizers aren't able to convert to. (.art??? maybe??) But, like others have said, just check her available formats and you will know. 

All of Heather's designs now come in 4X4 formats, but if you are buying a new machine, go big with the hoop! 



JUJU814 said:


> I pop into this thread periodically and I did so this morning, and now I've caught the sewing bug again!!! aaaaaahhhhhhh!


It's nice to see you again!!


----------



## dizn4mk

Hoppy Easter everyone ! Enjoy your families with the Day !


----------



## LisaZoe

ConnieB said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions!  I'm still in the research stage (and the hinting stage, lol), so this is very very helpful to me.  I knew I wanted the 5x7 hoop just from reading this thread, lol.
> 
> I'd love to hear other suggestions...or maybe "I'm glad I did this" or "I wish I'd done that" about purchasing an embroidery machine.  To be honest, I think I'll use it a lot more for the applique technique than for full one embroidery because I'm not fond of the stiffness that full embroidery does.....I like the writing/fonts but not the filled in characters and such.




What I would do if I could do it over is spend more time on the selection even if that meant I had to wait. I made the mistake of buying one that was just barely in my budget, Brother SE-350. I really needed it as a sewing machine so I didn't put a lot of thought into the embroidery side of the features. Other than testing a few designs that came with the machine, I didn't even use the embroidery feature for the first few months. It was too late to return it by the time I realized a 4x4 hoop size wasn't going to cut it. I thought I had the capability of just getting a larger hoop but found out it wasn't that simple at all.

The other thing I wasn't thrilled about is that I had to buy extra hardware to be able to get designs online moved to my machine. However, since I only have a desktop computer, I don't think a USB connection would have been any simpler.

That said, it does work well for the price. Now that Heather is offering 4x4 size for most (all?) of her designs, I'll definitely be getting some once I have a little extra money. I also want to try to digitize some for myself once I figure out how to do that (I downloaded free software but it doesn't come with very useful instructions for actually using it).



JUJU814 said:


> I don't know about other machines, but another thing I like about my Janome is the choice of default color palettes, the large clear screen..just like a computer screen.
> 
> When you're doing an applique design with a lot of pieces, on the janome screen, you can always see the area that's going to stitch next. Naturally, when you purchase designs they come with color charts..but I never go by them. I just look at the design, and can easily see what's next in the design and make my choice that way. Other machines may do this same thing, but this is just something I particularly like about Janome.
> 
> I also prefer applique. Also, in terms of fonts, there are just tons of embroidery fonts out there that you can purchase. They are "individual" designs so you need your customizing software to make a word. **for the greatest flexibility, be sure to purchase the customizing software with your machine!** often, it comes with it.
> 
> For embroidery organizing, I love Buzz Xplore. Now, they have just come out with a new program, and I haven't used it yet except for the trial, but it's called "Buzz Word". First, it comes with tons of fonts. Second, It has the ability to assign a keystroke to your existing fonts that are individual designs. Say you buy a font from a digitizer and there are 26 individual designs. In Buzz Word, you can sort of turn that into a key stroke font. It's really neat. You might want to look into that if you are interested in lots of lettering.
> 
> Also, another lettering program that I'm dying to get my hands on is the new one by Brother. BES Lettering.
> 
> When I first started embroidery, I used cheap stabilizer and thread. Big mistake. I have since learned that good stabilizer (I love floriani) and thread (I love robisin Anton) make a big difference.
> 
> *Most importantly, I'm glad I found a really good dealer..a shop that was friendly, very easy to work with, knowledgable, and offers excellent service. I travel an hour to my dealer, but it's worth it!*



I was looking at your site yesterday drooling over several of the sets. It was sad to see that some, like the Jacobean hummingbirds, wouldn't work for me because of my hoop size limit but I have a few on my mental wish list.


----------



## JUJU814

LisaZoe said:


> What I would do if I could do it over is spend more time on the selection even if that meant I had to wait. I made the mistake of buying one that was just barely in my budget, Brother SE-350. I really needed it as a sewing machine so I didn't put a lot of thought into the embroidery side of the features. Other than testing a few designs that came with the machine, I didn't even use the embroidery feature for the first few months. It was too late to return it by the time I realized a 4x4 hoop size wasn't going to cut it. I thought I had the capability of just getting a larger hoop but found out it wasn't that simple at all.
> 
> The other thing I wasn't thrilled about is that I had to buy extra hardware to be able to get designs online moved to my machine. However, since I only have a desktop computer, I don't think a USB connection would have been any simpler.
> 
> That said, it does work well for the price. Now that Heather is offering 4x4 size for most (all?) of her designs, I'll definitely be getting some once I have a little extra money. I also want to try to digitize some for myself once I figure out how to do that (I downloaded free software but it doesn't come with very useful instructions for actually using it).
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at your site yesterday drooling over several of the sets. It was sad to see that some, like the Jacobean hummingbirds, wouldn't work for me because of my hoop size limit but I have a few on my mental wish list.



Funny! I was looking at your GORGEOUS pattern today drooling over it!!! My daughter would LOVE that! Thanks for igniting the sewing bug in me again.

The Jacobean hummingbirds was a stretch for me and would never work in the 4x4 hoop. There are  a LOT of fabric pieces. My main tester thought I had lost my marbles, but she loved them. LOL

For my machine, I have the ability of a direct usb connection (computer to machine), usb drive, CD etc. I most often use the USB stick. You can have the designs on your computer, even if it's in another part of the house. Put the designs on your stick. Stick it into your machine. It's great.

Supposedly there is a wireless option now but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Stephres

We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine. 

When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!

Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!






Twirling....






Close up of the flowers:






It told her we could go inside and she said, what about the back? What a good little disboutiquer!






Hey Tessa, there is our pond with alligators in it. And our fence! Heather is getting a fence to keep the coyotes out, Sawyer told me.

I love the Zoe skirt with the tanks posted earlier. I think I will try that for Disney for a big girl outfit. We are going for a weekend in May, so she should have one new thing, right? Maybe I will be really brave and embroider something on the shirt?


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.
> 
> When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!
> 
> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It told her we could go inside and she said, what about the back? What a good little disboutiquer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tessa, there is our pond with alligators in it. And our fence! Heather is getting a fence to keep the coyotes out, Sawyer told me.
> 
> I love the Zoe skirt with the tanks posted earlier. I think I will try that for Disney for a big girl outfit. We are going for a weekend in May, so she should have one new thing, right? Maybe I will be really brave and embroider something on the shirt?



I LOVE it!!! I couldn't quite imagine it when you were describing it to me, but that is really pretty! 

It's kind of weird that I was just chatting with you on Mom's couch last night, and now you are home! I'm glad you had a safe trip. 

YES!!! You need to embroider something!


----------



## HeatherSue

JUJU814 said:


> Funny! I was looking at your GORGEOUS pattern today drooling over it!!! My daughter would LOVE that! Thanks for igniting the sewing bug in me again.
> 
> The Jacobean hummingbirds was a stretch for me and would never work in the 4x4 hoop. There are  a LOT of fabric pieces. My main tester thought I had lost my marbles, but she loved them. LOL
> 
> For my machine, I have the ability of a direct usb connection (computer to machine), usb drive, CD etc. I most often use the USB stick. You can have the designs on your computer, even if it's in another part of the house. Put the designs on your stick. Stick it into your machine. It's great.
> 
> Supposedly there is a wireless option now but I haven't looked into it.


I saw those Jacobean hummingbirds, too.  GORGEOUS!!!!  You've got talent!!  



LisaZoe said:


> That said, it does work well for the price. Now that Heather is offering 4x4 size for most (all?) of her designs, I'll definitely be getting some once I have a little extra money. I also want to try to digitize some for myself once I figure out how to do that (I downloaded free software but it doesn't come with very useful instructions for actually using it)
> 
> 
> I was looking at your site yesterday drooling over several of the sets. It was sad to see that some, like the Jacobean hummingbirds, wouldn't work for me because of my hoop size limit but I have a few on my mental wish list.


This wasn't the post that I wanted to quote, but I was all teary reading your earlier post, too.   



Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.
> 
> When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!
> 
> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tessa, there is our pond with alligators in it. And our fence! Heather is getting a fence to keep the coyotes out, Sawyer told me.
> 
> I love the Zoe skirt with the tanks posted earlier. I think I will try that for Disney for a big girl outfit. We are going for a weekend in May, so she should have one new thing, right? Maybe I will be really brave and embroider something on the shirt?


I said this on facebook already.  But, WOW!!!!  Your mom really outdid herself.  This dress is gorgeous!!!!!!  There is a lot of love in this dress!

I had such a wonderful time with you and the kids here.  I'm so thankful that this messageboard has brought such great friends into my life.   

The kids have been playing outside ALL day long.  But, I'll show Tessa the picture of the alligator pond when she comes in.  I really don't think she believed you about that! 

YES!!!! You need to embroider something onto a shirt!!


----------



## clairemolly

teresajoy said:


> I'm thinking there is one format that most digitizers aren't able to convert to. (.art??? maybe??) But, like others have said, just check her available formats and you will know.
> 
> All of Heather's designs now come in 4X4 formats, but if you are buying a new machine, go big with the hoop!
> 
> 
> It's nice to see you again!!



Yep, it's .art...my MIL has a Bernina and it uses .art.  Luckily, she used to have a Janome, so she can still convert .pes.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.



That is wonderful you're having great success with your pattern Lisa, congratulations!!  I love to see talented women get rewarded for their efforts, and I think it's a lovely example to set for your daughter.  I'm wishing for a little girl, so I can buy up that pattern too...it's sad all the little girls in my life are such TOMBOYS!!  They'd probably rip the lace layer just trying the skirt on!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Lisa - congrads to you and Zoe on your pattern!!! I hope it does really really well for you!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the bag ideas!! We will see if it actually happens or not - I do know I'd want it to be super simple - there are usually 50-70 campers over the 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> Does anyone elses allergies seem to make them feel more tired than usual? I feel really caputsky lately!!!!! Gotta feel good for the trip!!! I think Im allergic to everything blooming right now. Easter to Mothers Day is the WORST for me!! I wonder what my allergies will be like in Florida - I havent really been there this time of year before!!!



I suffer from allergies pretty badly in the spring too, I guess it probably depends which pollens or molds bother you the most but my allergies dried up when we went in April a few years ago.  My mother said it was probably due to "ocean air"   All I know is my allergies in Nebraska went away while if Florida and promptly returned once we were back home.  I hope this is the case for you so you can enjoy your trip!!  If not I recomend Walgreen's brand "walfinate"..it's just the antihistamine instead of the cocktail of drugs you find in other remedies so it won't totally zonk your energy level.  Or if you really need and allergy "cocktail" I like Tylenol's allergy/sinus daytime, that one is perfect for reving you up for the parks!



ConnieB said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions!  I'm still in the research stage (and the hinting stage, lol), so this is very very helpful to me.  I knew I wanted the 5x7 hoop just from reading this thread, lol.
> 
> I'd love to hear other suggestions...or maybe "I'm glad I did this" or "I wish I'd done that" about purchasing an embroidery machine.  To be honest, I think I'll use it a lot more for the applique technique than for full one embroidery because I'm not fond of the stiffness that full embroidery does.....I like the writing/fonts but not the filled in characters and such.



I'll throw in my two cents, since you're still in the researching/hinting phase.  I love my Brother 4500D.  It does both sewing and embroidery pretty nicely.  I've only gotten in a few fights with it, but really they were my fault for lack of knowledge and reading dirrections   It has four hoops which I really love, because sometimes you just need a real tiny hoop for initials or a collar trip and sometimes you need a really huge hoop when you want to put something on the back of a jacket and not have to re-hoop a gazillion times, since jackets are not so fun to hoop to begin with.  I'm probably going to mess up the hoop sizes here but I think they are 2x3, 4x4, 5x7, and 7x14?  Something like that anyhow.  

It was a pricey machine at the time, because I think it was the latest model when DH surprised me with it.  But now there are a at least 2 or 3 models ahead of it, so I'm sure it's getting better in price.  I did fall in love with it for the Disney designs it already had, but as some of the other ladies have said- don't but a machine because of the pre-loaded designs, because chances are you're going to find a million and two designs that someone has digitized (*cough*Heather*cough*) that you'll get far more use out of.  I have probably used the preloaded Disney designs maybe two dozen or so times compared the hundreds I've purchased from other designers, so it's a pretty sad ratio just to buy the machine for the designs.

Good luck with your research and hinting...an excel spread sheet listing your favorite machine with a little * would probably serve you well, and also an excellent hinting tool to leave open every time you walk away from your computer...just sayin


----------



## ConnieB

JUJU814 said:


> Funny! I was looking at your GORGEOUS pattern today drooling over it!!! My daughter would LOVE that! Thanks for igniting the sewing bug in me again.
> 
> The Jacobean hummingbirds was a stretch for me and would never work in the 4x4 hoop. There are  a LOT of fabric pieces. My main tester thought I had lost my marbles, but she loved them. LOL
> 
> For my machine, I have the ability of a direct usb connection (computer to machine), usb drive, CD etc. I most often use the USB stick. You can have the designs on your computer, even if it's in another part of the house. Put the designs on your stick. Stick it into your machine. It's great.
> 
> Supposedly there is a wireless option now but I haven't looked into it.



I know you can't advertise your website here, but is it forbidden to ask that you (or someone else) PM me with a link to it?  I found HeatherSue at etsy but I tried your ID and didn't come up.  

Lisa, I've been drooling over your work for a couple of years now (I'm mostly a lurker, heaven knows what got into me this weekend to actually post, lol).  Do you have a website too?


----------



## mom2rtk

LISA: Congrats on the pattern! I'm so happy for you!

I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!


















Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## tracipierce

mom2rtk said:


> LISA: Congrats on the pattern! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!



Absolutely beautiful! So pretty, my DD would love this


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.
> 
> When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!
> 
> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It told her we could go inside and she said, what about the back? What a good little disboutiquer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tessa, there is our pond with alligators in it. And our fence! Heather is getting a fence to keep the coyotes out, Sawyer told me.
> 
> I love the Zoe skirt with the tanks posted earlier. I think I will try that for Disney for a big girl outfit. We are going for a weekend in May, so she should have one new thing, right? Maybe I will be really brave and embroider something on the shirt?


,

Super cute! But I thought we were getting vacation photos!


----------



## DisneyKings

twob4him said:


> I finished the Easter dresses I had in mind.... This is a Feliz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with fabric I picked up ages ago. I saw a cute applique on SWAK which gave me the idea to put a flower in a pot and add the ribbon and saying. None of which my original work!!!
> 
> 
> And did I show you the Vida??? I know I put it up on my blog but did I put it here too?? Darn I can't remember...but I am going to show you again...lol



Those are beautiful!


Isn't there someone on here in Tallahassee?  I have to take DD4 to the eye Dr there Tues & if I'm going to drive 2 hrs to get there, we are going to have to do something fun too!  Could you PM me please, I need to know if the Tallahassee Museum would be good for a 2 & 4 yr old or if there is something more fun for us to do.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

tracipierce said:


> Absolutely beautiful! So pretty, my DD would love this



Many thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Twirling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It told her we could go inside and she said, what about the back? What a good little disboutiquer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tessa, there is our pond with alligators in it. And our fence! Heather is getting a fence to keep the coyotes out, Sawyer told me.
> 
> I love the Zoe skirt with the tanks posted earlier. I think I will try that for Disney for a big girl outfit. We are going for a weekend in May, so she should have one new thing, right? Maybe I will be really brave and embroider something on the shirt?



Steph - that is really beautiful!! How did she do the ribbon thing on the embroidery? That is amazing!!! Tell Megan she looks great!! Do you really have alligators? What about Scrappy:? And, did I hear you were laughing at poor Pierre??????

you really should just go ahead and try something simple on your machine - its not that hard with Heather's designs, she just makes them a pleasure to do!!!

Love the Easterry dresses posted here and on facebook!!

Can you believe I can now say we will be in Florida next week!!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

DisneyKings said:


> Isn't there someone on here in Tallahassee?  I have to take DD4 to the eye Dr there Tues & if I'm going to drive 2 hrs to get there, we are going to have to do something fun too!  Could you PM me please, I need to know if the Tallahassee Museum would be good for a 2 & 4 yr old or if there is something more fun for us to do.  Thanks!



I grew up in Tallahassee. HERE is where I would take the little ones. It has trails where you can see native animals and lots of places to run around. It is a lot of fun.

THIS is new and my parents have taken my kids there and they like it, but I am not sure about little kids.

I just asked my son and he recommends the first one (it used to be called the Junior Museum and I still call it that). PM if you need more information. I hope you and the kids have a great time!



billwendy said:


> Steph - that is really beautiful!! How did she do the ribbon thing on the embroidery? That is amazing!!! Tell Megan she looks great!! Do you really have alligators? What about Scrappy:? And, did I hear you were laughing at poor Pierre??????
> 
> you really should just go ahead and try something simple on your machine - its not that hard with Heather's designs, she just makes them a pleasure to do!!!



I do not know how she did it Wendy! I think she took a class and bought some fancy silk ribbon and did it! We have alligators that come and go through the drainage pipes. That's why we have a fence! We also have coyotes, hawks, and a bobcat so we really have to watch out for him.

Pierre is really funny looking, poor thing! His ears are so big compared to Josie's and he always looks confused. Both dogs were great though, when I told Megan to tell everyone goodnight last night she kissed Josie and Pierre first and just called "good-night" over her shoulder to everyone else!

I do need to try it, especially with the good feedback I hear about Heather's designs. I'm just askeered!


----------



## DisneyKings

Stephres said:


> I grew up in Tallahassee. HERE is where I would take the little ones. It has trails where you can see native animals and lots of places to run around. It is a lot of fun.
> 
> THIS is new and my parents have taken my kids there and they like it, but I am not sure about little kids.
> 
> I just asked my son and he recommends the first one (it used to be called the Junior Museum and I still call it that). PM if you need more information. I hope you and the kids have a great time!



I thought it was you, but I'm so bad with names I was afraid I had it wrong.  Those were the 2 I had been looking at & was leaning toward the first, thinking it looked more kid friendly.  I'm glad to have the confirmation though before getting there & spending the $$.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Steph - that is really beautiful!! How did she do the ribbon thing on the embroidery? That is amazing!!! Tell Megan she looks great!! Do you really have alligators? What about Scrappy:? And, did I hear you were laughing at poor Pierre??????
> 
> you really should just go ahead and try something simple on your machine - its not that hard with Heather's designs, she just makes them a pleasure to do!!!
> 
> Love the Easterry dresses posted here and on facebook!!
> 
> Can you believe I can now say we will be in Florida next week!!!!!!



YIKES! I better hurry!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

mom2rtk said:


> LISA: Congrats on the pattern! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!



I love this dress and jacket not to mention the dolly dress also.  Too cute


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!! 












Here is the dress I made for myself, Tyler cut my head off.


----------



## troijka

Hello All,
I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
Enjoy! 
P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.


----------



## teresajoy

ConnieB said:


> I know you can't advertise your website here, but is it forbidden to ask that you (or someone else) PM me with a link to it?  I found HeatherSue at etsy but I tried your ID and didn't come up.
> 
> Lisa, I've been drooling over your work for a couple of years now (I'm mostly a lurker, heaven knows what got into me this weekend to actually post, lol).  Do you have a website too?



http://www.designsbyjuju.com



Stephres said:


> hing! His ears are so big compared to Josie's and he always looks confused. Both dogs were great though, when I told Megan to tell everyone goodnight last night she kissed Josie and Pierre first and just called "good-night" over her shoulder to everyone else!
> 
> I do need to try it, especially with the good feedback I hear about Heather's designs. I'm just askeered!



You were making fun of poor Pierre??? Shame on you! 
Don't be scared of the machine! It's really easy! hoop, stitch, place, stitch, cut, stitch... boom, you are done.


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!!



You guys look so pretty!!! I love the dresses!


----------



## troijka

Dresses from Animal Kingsom Day.  NOT the best pics of the kids, but I was trying to show the outfits.


----------



## ireland_nicole

First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.

Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-





Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it


----------



## dizn4mk

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



Very beautiful ....both you and the top !


----------



## mom2rtk

troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.



Those are beautiful! (The kids AND the dresses!) 

Did you use a pattern for the girls tops?

And where did the print fabric come from? It's ADORABLE!


----------



## kimmylaj

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



ohhh, i love it. was it hard? i have never made anything for a grown up


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



Love it...I wasn't sure I would like it in the larger sizes, but I do!  And I like that you didn't use a rolled hem (my serger and I still don't 'do' that...no matter how many times I have watched my dvd or read the manual!)
Thanks for giving me  a look at how it would work....I might just have to get that after all...



Troijka, 
I'm right there with you on the number of outfits I am making...7 people; 2 outfits each day; 10 days...I'm busy but having a blast! I have been making 14 outfits (for one day) each month.  So far it is working pretty well...Give me another 6 months or so and I will be in overload trying to get everything done.  At least my DIL is in charge of the hair bows and accessories for this trip!)


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



ABSOLUTELY LOVELY! Great fabric, great pattern, and it's wonderful to put a face with your name!

I hope things are going ok for you.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all! Happy Easter (a little late)! We had an amazing weekend and the weather was BEAUTIFUL!!! I got WAY too much sun but it was so worth it! We were outside the entire weekend. Spring weekends like this in New York are as good as it gets! I think we were around 75 degrees, sunny, no humidity, a little breeze and blue skys! 

Anyway, the Easter dresses, wedding dresses and the spring dresses posted are just adorable! I can't help with any of the embroidery machine questions because I don't have one.

The coodinating Disney outfits were so great! That must have taken a long time but was sooo worth it! 

The 3x top is awesome too and it looks great on you! 

Sorry I didn't take the time to quote, I have to head to class and was skimming through. Keep up the good work all!


----------



## troijka

mom2rtk said:


> Those are beautiful! (The kids AND the dresses!)
> 
> Did you use a pattern for the girls tops?
> 
> And where did the print fabric come from? It's ADORABLE!



Hi!

Thanks for the compliments!  The tops were from instructions from youcanmkaethis.  Here is the name: How to Make a Corset Top With a Shirred Back.

The fabric was a michael miller print: Plain Jane.  SUPER cute line.


----------



## mom2rtk

troijka said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!  The tops were from instructions from youcanmkaethis.  Here is the name: How to Make a Corset Top With a Shirred Back.
> 
> The fabric was a michael miller print: Plain Jane.  SUPER cute line.



Do you mind if I CASE this for my daughter for our upcoming trip? I LOVE it!


----------



## angel23321

I didn't have time to multi quote but I love everything. That ribbon embroidery is very impressive. 

Sounds like everyone had a nice Easter.  The weather was beautiful and we got to spend some nice time outside. I wish we had family visiting though as it didn't really seem like a special holiday KWIM.  And everyone was in a mood...we were all arguing. The girls wouldn't even stand still to get a nice picture.  I hate that we have hardly any family pictures.  I ended up with a massive headache and woke up with it to. It's definately allergies and that may have been what was throwing everyone off yesterady.  

I got so many compliments on the dresses. I'll upload pictures tonight since I was down for the count yesterday.  I really think they are the nicest ones I've ever made partially because of the serger.  It looks so professional on the inside and they went together so much nicer.  

Now to finish big give items this week and my blankets for my GAD project that are due this week.


----------



## angel23321

I wanted to comment on the embroidery machine question. 
I LOVE my brother.  I have a 2003D so it's an older machine (in machine years) but I love it.  I did buy it because of the Disney designs originally but would highly recommend it.  The only problem I ever had with it was when the plate got burrs on it and I kept breaking threads/getting jams.  I took it in and they got it running perfect. Now I make sure to take it in every year for a tune up.  I wish I had a USB but my takes floppies (again the old machine years thing) which is a PIA.  

The only reason we got a machine that expensive at the time was because we got an excellent deal on it.  My MIL bought a husquevarna at the same time and the dealer gave us both such a great deal. We've sent 3-4 other people to buy machines from him.  Unfortunately for me, he's up in the Poconos but whenever we visit the IL's we go for a visit as we get 10% off.  

Anyway..I know my MIL loves her Husquevarna also but she is more of a quilter and I think that machine does more quiling things than my brother. 
HTH


----------



## troijka

mom2rtk said:


> Do you mind if I CASE this for my daughter for our upcoming trip? I LOVE it!




CASE away!!!!


----------



## ut*disney

I had a long response typed out Saturday.  Quoted several people I wanted to respond to that had in turn responded to my quest for a great sewing/embroidery machine.  When I went to hit reply it said I was NOT logged in!  UGH!  I HAD logged in.  I guess maybe I was taking too long to post?  

Anyway.  I want to thank all of you that have responded so far.  I love hearing all of the different opinions.  Your likes.  Dislikes.  I am trying to go back through everyone's post and make a list of all of the machines listed so far and research each one.  Whew!  That is a chore in and of itself.

I have no idea how to embroidery.  I have no idea how to do appliques.  I am completely lost to all of this.

Again, thanks to all of you so far.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## moparop

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



I don't know how to thumbnail pics, but I love how the top turned out! I have been loving the children ones and never have enough cute things for me. This may have to go on my wishlist! You look great in it!


----------



## InkspressYourself

LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.


This is the sweetest post.  You are always so kind to everyone and I'm blown away by your talent.  I always feel so special when you help someone.  It makes me all gooey to see someone with so much talent help us that are new to sewing.  Your Zoe pattern is what is going to push me to buy a serger.  I know you said you could do it without, but I love the look you got.



Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.
> 
> When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!
> 
> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!


I love the ribbon embroidery.  I always like that look, but don't have the patience to try it.



mom2rtk said:


> LISA: Congrats on the pattern! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!


I love how she is posed with her purse and doll.  She is too cute.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!!


Both dresses are gorgeous.  I really enjoy seeing handmade adult items!



troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.


 Wow, I bet you turned heads everywhere you went.  Your children and the clothes are gorgeous.

Ireland_Nicole,

I love the top.  I think you are both beautiful.  Thanks for sharing, because I wanted to see more pictures of that pattern on adults.  It looks very pretty and your fabric choice is great too.  I didn't quote, because I don't know how to do a thumbnail


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dizn4mk said:


> Well DH finished making me a sewing corner in our room . I'll have to take pics in the day tomorrow. Mary


Can't wait to see the pictures of the new sewing area.



JUJU814 said:


> I don't know about other machines, but another thing I like about my Janome is the choice of default color palettes, the large clear screen..just like a computer screen.
> 
> When you're doing an applique design with a lot of pieces, on the janome screen, you can always see the area that's going to stitch next. Naturally, when you purchase designs they come with color charts..but I never go by them. I just look at the design, and can easily see what's next in the design and make my choice that way. Other machines may do this same thing, but this is just something I particularly like about Janome.
> 
> I also prefer applique. Also, in terms of fonts, there are just tons of embroidery fonts out there that you can purchase. They are "individual" designs so you need your customizing software to make a word. **for the greatest flexibility, be sure to purchase the customizing software with your machine!** often, it comes with it.
> 
> For embroidery organizing, I love Buzz Xplore. Now, they have just come out with a new program, and I haven't used it yet except for the trial, but it's called "Buzz Word". First, it comes with tons of fonts. Second, It has the ability to assign a keystroke to your existing fonts that are individual designs. Say you buy a font from a digitizer and there are 26 individual designs. In Buzz Word, you can sort of turn that into a key stroke font. It's really neat. You might want to look into that if you are interested in lots of lettering.
> [/B]


I need a program to use to be able to see the designs and I will go check this out.  Sounds great.


Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.
> 
> When we got home there was a package waiting from my mother, a new dress for Megan. I told her we would be traveling on Easter so she made it for my SIL's wedding Friday. She learned about a new technique, ribbon embroidery and wanted to try it out. I think she has mastered it!
> 
> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!


Glad you had a great trip and the dress is just wonderful!


mom2rtk said:


> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Beautiful outfit and glad you got the dress done for the doll too.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress I made for myself, Tyler cut my head off.


You could never tell that is a first time applique, you did a super job, very cute.  What dress pattern did you use for your dress?  I love it.



troijka said:


> Hello All,


Wow, they all look so cute, very good job and you are a busy mom



ireland_nicole said:


> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it


Nicole, it is so cute and pretty as are you!


----------



## mom2rtk

troijka said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!  The tops were from instructions from youcanmkaethis.  Here is the name: How to Make a Corset Top With a Shirred Back.
> 
> The fabric was a michael miller print: Plain Jane.  SUPER cute line.



I actually just hunted online for that print. I see it comes in a larger scale and a small scale print. Do you recall which you used?

Thanks for letting me CASE it!


----------



## ncmomof2

troijka said:


>




So cute!   I love the use of that flower fabric!


----------



## troijka

mom2rtk said:


> I actually just hunted online for that print. I see it comes in a larger scale and a small scale print. Do you recall which you used?
> 
> Thanks for letting me CASE it!



I ordered the small print.  And I ordered from maryjos online. $6.someting a yard....


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Just had to share a few pics of my girls from my cousin's wedding today. Juliet wore a dress I made last year that is still too big for her skinny little stick frame!
> last one I promise! Here is all of us - me(Carol) DH(David) and the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me brag about my girls!



Precious pictures!  The girls and the dresses are just adorable.



Stephres said:


> We are back from our trip to HeatherSue's! The kids had so much fun and us big kids too! Looking at Heather's designs up close it really makes me want to learn how to use my machine.


Beautiful!  I love the embroidery and the colors.  And Megan is just a doll!



mom2rtk said:


> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!



Beautiful as always!  Katie is just so cute and I love the matching AG dress.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!!



Very pretty...love the spring colors!  



troijka said:


>



55 sets (is that correct)?  WOW!!  Amazing!  They are sooooo cute!  I love the red and black ones!!  And super gorgeous children.  I just want to pinch the cheeks on that little one!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



Very nice picture!  The top looks great on you.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> I can't answer the DVC or GAD questions but I can say that Zoe and I went to WDW when she wasn't yet 3 and we had a blast! Although I would have loved to have more in our party, it didn't work out and I was afraid if I waited that I wouldn't be able to afford it (I was right ). We stayed at AKL for 2 nights (I splurged for Savannah view) and WL for the remainder. I thought the bus service at WL was nice but at AKL it was really good. We never had to wait long at all. I brought an umbrella stroller so it was pretty quick to get us both on and off the bus while carrying that and a tote bag. At WL we took the ferry (boat?) over to MK. We took the monorail from there to other locations on the monorail route and buses everywhere else.
> 
> Now I will say that we had a much slower pace than I'd originally planned but since it was just the 2 of us, it worked perfectly. We didn't always go back to the room for an afternoon break since Zoe would often fall asleep in the stroller so I'd just use that time to browse the shops for a little 'quiet' time. Of course if we needed a wardrobe change before a meal, it was pretty simple to go back for a short rest and then get another bus to where we were headed. I realized I overbooked the character meals, though, when poor Zoe was worried someone would sneak up on her at lunch one day when we ate at the WL (don't remember the name of the place but it's a fun and slightly noisy atmosphere but no characters). She just couldn't relax so we canceled the rest of the character meals for that trip.





rie'smom said:


> The only DVC resort on the monorail is Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary.
> 
> Yes, you can use Magical Express if you stay at a DVC resort.
> 
> You should try to rent the points now because November is a popular month with the Food and Wine Festival and then later Thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm not sure about GAD but you can ask on the theme park boards if no one here knows the answer.
> 
> No, I don't think you're crazy. I took my daughter on her first trip when she was about your daughter's age.



Thanks for all your help!  I think we are going to do it, although I think we may move it up to September.  (So it'll be a bit warmer).  I do have a pin code for up to 40%, which makes the cheaper deluxe not too bad - so we are going to do Wilderness Lodge!  I've always wanted to stay there and since we'll only be going to EPCOT and Magic it will be perfect!

We'll take it pretty slow and won't have to worry about any of the big, long wait attractions.  Hopefully we'll get to see some of the things we tend to miss on other trips


----------



## teresajoy

troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.



AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! I love these outfits!!!



troijka said:


> Dresses from Animal Kingsom Day.  NOT the best pics of the kids, but I was trying to show the outfits.



These look great too!


ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it


Nicole, I love this!!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## jham

Nicole, you look really great in the Marlo top!  Thanks for posting the photo!

I love all the gorgeous easter outfits!  I'll have to get photos of ours next week.  It was too snowy and cold this week!


----------



## troijka

Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!














http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/102_5135
[IMG]http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/AAAACLARA.jpg





(I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)


----------



## luvinyou

troijka said:


> Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/th_102_5135
> [IMG]http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/th_AAAACLARA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)



I had to come out of lurking to comment on this last photo.  How cute are your two girls!? you can really tell how much they love eachother, gorgeous!

Love everything everyone has posted lately!


----------



## tricia

troijka said:


>



All of the outfits are great, and the little shoes are too cute.

Janet - great easter dress, looks very pretty.

Nicole - good looking top.

Mommy2julietjocelyn - great family pic.  I love that dress you made.  It is a *good *thing that it is still a bit big, that means you will get more use from it.

Steph - love the ribbon embroidery, my MIL can do that sort of thing.  Me... I would not have the patience.

Tykatmadismomma - great spring dresses, I am loving anything in spring colours right now, I am so done with winter.


----------



## minnie2

Lisa,  So thrilled you are on YCMT!!!!!!!

Nicole,  The Marlo top looks great on you!  It is such a great top isn't it?

All these darling kids in some super cute clothes


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.  

I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



I think this is beautiful.  DD would love it.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.


I love these dresses! 


ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



I love this top, I know what you mean I hate pictures of myself. 


Minnievan Mom~ I made it up as I went along, I have a shirt that was my inspiration. I like to think adding pockets was a stroke of Genius on my part


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



This is sooo beautiful!  I cant wait to try it for Madi!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!




What great colors!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ut*disney said:


> I had a long response typed out Saturday.  Quoted several people I wanted to respond to that had in turn responded to my quest for a great sewing/embroidery machine.  When I went to hit reply it said I was NOT logged in!  UGH!  I HAD logged in.  I guess maybe I was taking too long to post?
> 
> Anyway.  I want to thank all of you that have responded so far.  I love hearing all of the different opinions.  Your likes.  Dislikes.  I am trying to go back through everyone's post and make a list of all of the machines listed so far and research each one.  Whew!  That is a chore in and of itself.
> 
> I have no idea how to embroidery.  I have no idea how to do appliques.  I am completely lost to all of this.
> 
> Again, thanks to all of you so far.  Keep 'em coming!



I'm the one that suggested the Brother 4500D...anyhow I just wanted to add, that I knew NOTHING, ZERO, NADA, ZILCH about embroidering or applique before I got my machine.  I all knew was that I wanted to be able to do it, so I would say my machine was/is very user friendly considering my only prior machine experience before that purchase was on an antique sewing machine (really, antique...it was my Great Grandmothers and she probably bought it used which tells you it was probably outdated when she owned it!), a $89 Wal-Mart special I bought when I was in highschool home ec, and my DMIL's ancient Singer she let me borrow when my Wal-Mart special broke.



troijka said:


> Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)



They are so beautiful!!  I love all of your sets, but this picture totally melts my heart 



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



Lisa, to say I'm forever in awe of your sewing talent is the understatement of the year!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!



So cute! I love border prints like that.



Stephres said:


> Megan loved it and didn't want to take it off. I was almost afraid to let her try it on, it is so beautiful. I posted these on facebook so scroll along if you've already seen them!
> 
> Close up of the flowers:



So pretty! I love this photo of Megan!!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



So cute. I really need to start sewing for myself again.



troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the customs I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.



Wow, you were busy! Those came out so cute. I love that line from MM and think this colorway is perfect for Minnie/Mickey sets. I didn't realize the flowers came in 2 sizes, though. I think I'm in trouble...



ireland_nicole said:


> So, without further ado-



Thanks for posting your photo! I think the top came out really cute. I bet it's comfortable, too.



itsheresomewhere said:


> I think this is beautiful.  DD would love it.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> This is sooo beautiful!  I cant wait to try it for Madi!





Camping Griswalds said:


> What great colors!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Lisa, to say I'm forever in awe of your sewing talent is the understatement of the year!



Thank you! Is it bad that I was considering doing the dress version as a separate pattern?  Obviously someone with the skirt pattern could probably figure out how to add it to a bodice but I think some people are more comfortable with patterns that have it all shown for them so they don't have to try to 'frankenpattern' something themselves.


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


>


She is SO pretty!  I love the dresses, so unique!



billwendy said:


> And, did I hear you were laughing at poor Pierre??????


Yes, she was calling him a cross between a walrus and a rabbit.  The poor little thing still loved her, though.



Stephres said:


> Pierre is really funny looking, poor thing! His ears are so big compared to Josie's and he always looks confused.


Well, I NEVER!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


Both of the dresses look great!  I love the pockets in the adult dress and the applique on your daughter's dress looks really good!  I love seeing pictures of adult stuff!  Great job!



troijka said:


>


I love these outfits!  The flowered print that you used is perfect for Minnie!  



teresajoy said:


> You were making fun of poor Pierre??? Shame on you!


I know, can you believe it???  The poor dog is bounced around to 7 homes by the time he's 7 years old.  He was unwanted and just longing for someone to love him.  He finally found a forever family with us.  Then we have a guest that makes fun of him, while he's gazing into her eyes, just begging to be loved.  It's so, so, sad...




troijka said:


>


More extreme cuteness!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it


I thought about trying to blow it up to fill the whole page, but I decided to respect your wishes.   I love this shirt!  It looks very professionally done and looks great on you.  The fabric you used is perfect!  It's so great to see a picture of you!!  You should post it on youcanmakethis in the "I made this" section!



ut*disney said:


> I have no idea how to embroidery.  I have no idea how to do appliques.  I am completely lost to all of this.


Once you get your machine, feel free to ask all the questions  that you want about how to use it for embroidery and applique!  We've got lots of tips!



moparop said:


> I don't know how to thumbnail pics, but I love how the top turned out! I have been loving the children ones and never have enough cute things for me. This may have to go on my wishlist! You look great in it!


There's a thumbnail tutorial in the very first post if you'd like to learn how!



InkspressYourself said:


> I didn't quote, because I don't know how to do a thumbnail


There's a thumbnail tutorial in the very first post if you'd like to learn how!



troijka said:


> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)


First of all, I love all of the princess dresses!  The Ariel one is my favorite!  I love how you did that!  It's different from what I'm used to seeing for Ariel and I really like it!  Second, the last picture makes me cry!  What a beautiful photo!  I keep tearing back up again every time I see someone quoting it!  



luvinyou said:


> I had to come out of lurking to comment on this last photo.  How cute are your two girls!? you can really tell how much they love eachother, gorgeous!
> 
> Love everything everyone has posted lately!


Daniela!  



LisaZoe said:


>


I LOVE it!! Beautiful!


----------



## jholbron

I am researching embroidery machines as well.  I have never sewn.  My research has led me to the following:  

1.  It seems I can get more bang for my buck to buy a separate embroidery and sewing machine.  Space not being an issue.

2.  The closest dealer to me sells Bernina.  The ldaies at the store are super nice. The machine I have been looking at is the Bernette 340 for I think $1300.00.  They are having a tax free sale the April 17th so, I wanted to get one that weekend.  Does anybody have one of these? 

3.  The brother dealer is across town and would take be twice as far if not farther than the bernina dealer. Their nice too. 

Which brand is better?  

Can I use HeatherSues designs with the Bernina?

TIA, 
JoEllen


----------



## HeatherSue

jholbron said:


> I am researching embroidery machines as well.  I have never sewn.  My research has led me to the following:
> 
> 1.  It seems I can get more bang for my buck to buy a separate embroidery and sewing machine.  Space not being an issue.
> 
> 2.  The closest dealer to me sells Bernina.  The ldaies at the store are super nice. The machine I have been looking at is the Bernette 340 for I think $1300.00.  They are having a tax free sale the April 17th so, I wanted to get one that weekend.  Does anybody have one of these?
> 
> 3.  The brother dealer is across town and would take be twice as far if not farther than the bernina dealer. Their nice too.
> 
> Which brand is better?
> 
> Can I use HeatherSues designs with the Bernina?
> 
> TIA,
> JoEllen



Bernina machines use the ART format and only Bernina embroidery software will allow digitizers to convert to ART.  I don't have that software.  So, you'd have to make sure if comes with software that will allow you to convert other formats to ART!


----------



## rie'smom

jholbron said:


> I am researching embroidery machines as well.  I have never sewn.  My research has led me to the following:
> 
> 1.  It seems I can get more bang for my buck to buy a separate embroidery and sewing machine.  Space not being an issue.
> 
> 2.  The closest dealer to me sells Bernina.  The ldaies at the store are super nice. The machine I have been looking at is the Bernette 340 for I think $1300.00.  They are having a tax free sale the April 17th so, I wanted to get one that weekend.  Does anybody have one of these?
> 
> 3.  The brother dealer is across town and would take be twice as far if not farther than the bernina dealer. Their nice too.
> 
> Which brand is better?
> 
> Can I use HeatherSues designs with the Bernina?
> 
> TIA,
> JoEllen



My first embroidery/ sewing machine was a Bernina. It sews well but it makes a clippety clop noise that drove me crazy and when I was ready to upgrade, I went back to the Bernina dealer to try a machine and the newer machines still made the same noise. That's why I tried a Brother.


----------



## mom2rtk

InkspressYourself said:


> I love how she is posed with her purse and doll.  She is too cute.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Beautiful outfit and glad you got the dress done for the doll too.





Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful as always!  Katie is just so cute and I love the matching AG dress.





tricia said:


> Janet - great easter dress, looks very pretty.





LisaZoe said:


> So cute! I love border prints like that.





HeatherSue said:


> She is SO pretty!  I love the dresses, so unique!




Many thanks for all the kind words everyone! And I'm sorry if I missed anyone!

LISA: LOVE  the top pattern. You're right.... some could figure it out on their own.... buy WHY????? You've done SUCH a nice job putting them together that I'm sure that addition would attract additional buyers.

YOU'RE ON A ROLL!


----------



## jholbron

HeatherSue said:


> Bernina machines use the ART format and only Bernina embroidery software will allow digitizers to convert to ART.  I don't have that software.  So, you'd have to make sure if comes with software that will allow you to convert other formats to ART!



Can you give me the name of some software that will do this?  Does it usually come with the machine?  

JoEllen


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! Is it bad that I was considering doing the dress version as a separate pattern?  Obviously someone with the skirt pattern could probably figure out how to add it to a bodice but I think some people are more comfortable with patterns that have it all shown for them so they don't have to try to 'frankenpattern' something themselves.



well, I could probably figure it out.  BUT, as soon as I looked at it, I thought, ok, did she use several casings of elastic in the back?  How did she attach the bow?  Is the front "sash" sewn into the waist seam?  and wouldn't this be cute with that back tie thing that meets in the middle and ties in a bow!
If you added the option of doing that bow thing in the middle of the back, I'd totally buy the pattern just for that!  You could also add an option for a straight skirt with the euro ruffle around the bottom (since you "taught" the euro ruffle in the pattern for the skirt already!) and it would be a totally different look.
I think you should go for it!


----------



## tjcrabb

Okay, I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I also have to admit that the last time I have used a sewing machine was junior high home ec. Lets just say that it was a bit of a disaster. (A drawstring bag that never closed right)  I really wanted to love it but I found it frustrating and boring. Well fast forward about 15 plus years, I have a sewing machine still in the box collecting dust. Then one day I stumble upon this thread and voila I am interested again. I jumped right in and started with the Big Give and some crayon rolls. I am pretty happy with how they turned out. I have already bought several CarlaC patterns and they are on my to do list.































Sorry for the quality. I had to use my cellphone, my camera was lost in the move.
Tricia


----------



## ut*disney

I just got back from the sewing shop.  They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D.  It was WAY cool!  I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself!  I didn't hear any noise.  I was truly amazed.  The price for the 2800D was $3,000.  I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked.  The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.

Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?

I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use.  I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff. 

Thoughts?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!











And I made this for Billy for our trip -he loves anything Patriotic!!





And, today my niece came home from a trip to help at a Russian orphanage with our church and my nephew went back to Cedarville!! And as all this is going on, their mom has been back in the hospital since Saturday - gallbladder surgery with complications - and 3 other siblings under 7! Its been a crazy few days!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> well, I could probably figure it out.  BUT, as soon as I looked at it, I thought, ok, did she use several casings of elastic in the back?  How did she attach the bow?  Is the front "sash" sewn into the waist seam?  and wouldn't this be cute with that back tie thing that meets in the middle and ties in a bow!
> If you added the option of doing that bow thing in the middle of the back, I'd totally buy the pattern just for that!  You could also add an option for a straight skirt with the euro ruffle around the bottom (since you "taught" the euro ruffle in the pattern for the skirt already!) and it would be a totally different look.
> I think you should go for it!



Let's see...

* Yes there are 6 rows of casing for elastic. I used 1/2" elastic so it's fairly stretchy to go over the head & shoulders but still not so stretchy it will sag from the weight of the skirt (like shirring seems to do sometimes). I really like elastic for kids clothes to get a nice fit that's still flexible enough to grow some with the child.

* No the bow and sash aren't attached BUT after doing this one I would definitely make the sash sewn on in the front with the ties sewn into the side seams instead of the way I did this one. I ended up putting belt loops on the sides of this dress so the sash stays where it should be. I really don't like when Zoe (or I) have had dresses with belts and there isn't a way to keep the belt where it's supposed to be. That's why I'll be doing it differently the next one. I may even take some of my Zoe skirt samples and rework them into dresses so I can focus on the bodice and not worry about making a whole new dress each time.

* I'm not sure what you mean about "wouldn't this be cute with that back tie thing that meets in the middle and ties in a bow" or "doing that bow thing in the middle of the back".  I just tied the sash into a bow in the back.

* I like the idea of variations for the skirt. I was also thinking of options for the bodice, like more of a sweetheart neckline, halter ties, knotted ties, etc. As you might have figured out, I want a pattern to give me plenty of variations other than just being made with different fabric and trim. As such I'm trying to include at least a few variations in my patterns.


----------



## cydswipe

My 2 votes puts our sewing idol to 800...

Have you voted!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for Billy for our trip -he loves anything Patriotic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, today my niece came home from a trip to help at a Russian orphanage with our church and my nephew went back to Cedarville!! And as all this is going on, their mom has been back in the hospital since Saturday - gallbladder surgery with complications - and 3 other siblings under 7! Its been a crazy few days!!!



Wendy,
Those towel pants are too cool.  Was it hard to put elastic in the waist?

And sending blessings to your niece and nephews family.  Can I ask where Cedarville is?


And.....

I am working on my first two simply sweets... wish me luck!


----------



## Bugsmom73

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!



Where did you get the Dolphin Camo?  I used it last year for DS pjs and I can't remember where I got it?  He loves those Jammies.


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Wendy,
> Those towel pants are too cool.  Was it hard to put elastic in the waist?
> 
> And sending blessings to your niece and nephews family.  Can I ask where Cedarville is?
> 
> 
> And.....
> 
> I am working on my first two simply sweets... wish me luck!



You go girl!!! you can do it - Carla is such a good teacher and you learn without even realizing you are learning!!!! lol

Cedarville is in Ohio. Next year both Andrew and Bekah will be there! Andrew's fiance also goes there - they all love it!  It is not hard to put elastic in at all. I just used the easyfit pants pattern from Carla and walla!!! We have them for my neices and nephew (the little ones, not the big ones - lol) on the beach and they just love them! They are also great carseat savers when you do the beach alot like we do.

So, how was your trip and the ride back home?????



Bugsmom73 said:


> Where did you get the Dolphin Camo?  I used it last year for DS pjs and I can't remember where I got it?  He loves those Jammies.



I got it at Joann's just last week!!! I love it too!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!



I love outifts and especially the towel pants, what a great idea!!


----------



## Tweevil

Wendy,
That's funny about Cedarville, I thought they were coming over by me to visit.  There's a city here called that.
The trip was awesome!  The drive back much better than going down.  We ended up staying until after 6 on Friday in Disney and then hit the road.  I stopped in SC for a sleepover and took our time.  I think we got back here around 8p Saturday night - but we weren't beat up.  I think I am going to start doing stop overs more often. lol

Oh, we had a side tour too - I ended up in the DC area in front of the Pentagon, Monument, and other neat places.  I must have zigged when I should have zagged - I try to listen to Wanda the GPS but sometimes I tune her out.   It was actually fun. 

When do you guys leave?


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



I love your top. My mom is your size and I wish she would wear something as you as that. You look great in that. Show it off Mama.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!



I love everything Wendy, but where did you get the I heart dolpins design?  My girls are currently in love with dolphins!



LisaZoe said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 
> * I like the idea of variations for the skirt. I was also thinking of options for the bodice, like more of a sweetheart neckline, halter ties, knotted ties, etc. As you might have figured out, I want a pattern to give me plenty of variations other than just being made with different fabric and trim. As such I'm trying to include at least a few variations in my patterns.



OH!  I TOTALLY need a pattern like this with a sweetheart neckline!  Notice I said NEED not WANT.    Pretty please???  That skirt looks really great attached to a bodice!


----------



## angel23321

Help Again....

I know I've asked this before but I can't find it in the other post. How do I post pictures from facebook?


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> I love everything Wendy, but where did you get the I heart dolpins design?  My girls are currently in love with dolphins!



I'm not Wendy but I happen to know she digitized it herself!


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Wendy,
> That's funny about Cedarville, I thought they were coming over by me to visit.  There's a city here called that.
> The trip was awesome!  The drive back much better than going down.  We ended up staying until after 6 on Friday in Disney and then hit the road.  I stopped in SC for a sleepover and took our time.  I think we got back here around 8p Saturday night - but we weren't beat up.  I think I am going to start doing stop overs more often. lol
> 
> Oh, we had a side tour too - I ended up in the DC area in front of the Pentagon, Monument, and other neat places.  I must have zigged when I should have zagged - I try to listen to Wanda the GPS but sometimes I tune her out.   It was actually fun.
> 
> When do you guys leave?



Bill and I leave next thursday after work!! We will see if we drive through or not - Billy is switching around his work schedule so he can sleep Thursday afternoon after dropping Zoey off!! We will definately stop going home. Thats good to know you left Disney at 6, stopped overnight and made it home by 8 on Saturday - you are a little north of us in philly, right? And you got a bonus tour of DC!!!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Bill and I leave next thursday after work!! We will see if we drive through or not - Billy is switching around his work schedule so he can sleep Thursday afternoon after dropping Zoey off!! We will definately stop going home. Thats good to know you left Disney at 6, stopped overnight and made it home by 8 on Saturday - you are a little north of us in philly, right? And you got a bonus tour of DC!!!



Actually SJ area - real south. 
Did Daniel get the clearance to go on rides?  I have been thinking of him and hoping he could.  Ya never know, if not - I am going in Nov, I could just mosey on by and pick him up.


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Actually SJ area - real south.
> Did Daniel get the clearance to go on rides?  I have been thinking of him and hoping he could.  Ya never know, if not - I am going in Nov, I could just mosey on by and pick him up.



Like Cape Mayish? We spend almost all our weekends in Ocean City, NJ during the summer! We were there this weekend - you would have thought it was the 4th of July!! It was MOBBED!!!! But we enjoyed our Pizza and got our half price tickets!!

Billy talked with Daniel's dad, but he didnt bring it up at all. I'll see if I get any info  before we leave. Are you driving back down in November????? If I get my wish, I'd like to go in September for Night of Joy and then again after Thanksgiving to see the Christmas stuff - Im addicted to the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!



Wendy - I love the idea of the towel pants.  That is great!  I may just have to make some of those for my DGDs for the pool this summer.  
And yay for teenagers who still love to help others!!  Way to go!!  They are adorable and what an admirable thing to do by going to help out at the orphanage.


I have been playing around with my new-to-me embroidery machine tonight. I honestly don't think the person that sold it to me used it more than once.  It is just like brand new...not a speck of dust even.   It finally came on Friday but I had my kids and grandkids all here all weekend so it barely came out of the box (only for show and tell...).  It 
is fabulous.  Can't wait for my thread and stuff to come in so I can start making things.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Does anyone on her have a Husqvarna Viking Designer SE Limited Edition machine?

If so how do you like it or hate it?  




Yes I know I don't need another emb machine.  While in the sewing machine repair shop, this lady wants to sell hers as it needs some work but if I buy it and repair it, it would be about 1/5 of the cost of a new one.  

Thanks.


----------



## rie'smom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone on her have a Husqvarna Viking Designer SE Limited Edition machine?
> 
> If so how do you like it or hate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I don't need another emb machine.  While in the sewing machine repair shop, this lady wants to sell hers as it needs some work but if I buy it and repair it, it would be about 1/5 of the cost of a new one.
> 
> Thanks.



It's a very nice machine. The thing with the Vikings is they're not as user friendly what takes 3 steps with a Brother takes 5or 6 with a Viking. You just have to jump through a few more hoops. It sews very well though and if you want to take the time, you'd learn it quickly enough.


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


>


Love the Olivia dress!!! I really need to make something with my Olivia fabric!! The bunny is adorable!!



mom2rtk said:


>


LOVE it!!! I'm jealous of your Daisy Kingdom pattern stash. This must be a DK pattern right? It's beautiful!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


Love your dresses. The one you made for yourself is especially beautiful!



troijka said:


>


Beautiful!! I saw that Plain Jane fabric and thought it was cute for DW outfits! Your outifts are stunning.



LisaZoe said:


> *Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!*
> 
> I am so thankful for all that encouraged and even pushed me to get my act together to write the Zoe pattern. Money is so tight for us that it was hard to get my mind around the idea that the time spent on writing the pattern would actually pay off in the end. Now I know that one pattern is not going to solve all our money concerns but after (obsessively) checking my author info on YCMT, I am more determined than ever to keep developing more patterns.
> 
> I showed Zoe the YCMT page for the skirt and talked a little about what that meant for us. She was excited to see her name there and loves the idea that others are seeing it too.
> 
> I also want to thank you for the great feedback I've received here about the designs I'm working on refining. I really do value all the input I get even if I can't do everything as requested. I may not be at the top of the list of posters but I really do enjoy spending time here with you all and hope I've given as much help and encouragement as I've received.


I'm so happy for you. I'm hoping to whip some more of these up soon. I found some pretty laces in New Orleans that I want to use for these.
That is so awesome that Zoe is excited about the pattern being up. 


Granna4679 said:


> UPDATE:  FINALLY came in today.  I can't wait to use it.  It looks like it is BRAND NEW...still has everything intact in the box.  I have my little ones here for the weekend so I don't dare take it out until Monday but then I am on it!!


YAY!


WDWAtLast said:


>



Love your Zoe skirts!! They are so fun and springy.


fairygoodmother said:


>


What a cutie! You must post bigger pictures. I can't see the dress at all. 



troijka said:


>


Beautiful! I admire you for sewing for 3! Goodness! That last picture is precious.


LisaZoe said:


>


 Love this!! This is more what I had in mind when making my Zoe dress. I just couldn't figure out how to do the elastic part even though you explained it to me on FB. I'm definitely for a pattern!! I can't make just the skirt part of course.. so I'd love to make dresses. This is definitely my favorite version you have done! it is soo gorgeous!!



LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! Is it bad that I was considering doing the dress version as a separate pattern?  Obviously someone with the skirt pattern could probably figure out how to add it to a bodice but I think some people are more comfortable with patterns that have it all shown for them so they don't have to try to 'frankenpattern' something themselves.


I don't think it is bad at all. Maybe you could just have directions for the top part of this dress and other variations without the skirt? Kinda so you aren't buying 2 patterns... or maybe make this version more expensive and the other cheaper??



HeatherSue said:


> Bernina machines use the ART format and only Bernina embroidery software will allow digitizers to convert to ART.  I don't have that software.  So, you'd have to make sure if comes with software that will allow you to convert other formats to ART!


You can convert to .exp Heather. Most bernina's will read .exp. Only problem is that exp strips out all the colors from the design and replaces them with generic colors that don't match any of the colors you started with. It will still have a color for each part.. just a wild randomly picked color. So if someone wants to use the exp format you can still do the designs you just need to print out a color sheet before the design is converted to exp. 



jholbron said:


> Can you give me the name of some software that will do this?  Does it usually come with the machine?
> 
> JoEllen


*BERNINA INFO*
The cheapest software you can buy is Explorations Lettering. Read my post above because you can do it with exp files. Make sure that machine reads that before counting on that. I wouldn't ask the dealer either. I'd read online. I was told my machine only took art, but it does take exp too. I found out on my own. Exp strips out all the color though. I bought Explorations Lettering to convert to art though. I hated having a big huge color screen that didn't display the correct colors. Explorations lettering is about 250 dollars and will convert to art format. You can get it from www.allbrands.com if your dealer doesn't sell it. Mine did. Some dealers will try to tel you that you have to buy a more expensive software, but I promise you that this one will work! I have it. I am loving my Bernina! 



LisaZoe said:


> Let's see...
> 
> * Yes there are 6 rows of casing for elastic. I used 1/2" elastic so it's fairly stretchy to go over the head & shoulders but still not so stretchy it will sag from the weight of the skirt (like shirring seems to do sometimes). I really like elastic for kids clothes to get a nice fit that's still flexible enough to grow some with the child.
> 
> * No the bow and sash aren't attached BUT after doing this one I would definitely make the sash sewn on in the front with the ties sewn into the side seams instead of the way I did this one. I ended up putting belt loops on the sides of this dress so the sash stays where it should be. I really don't like when Zoe (or I) have had dresses with belts and there isn't a way to keep the belt where it's supposed to be. That's why I'll be doing it differently the next one. I may even take some of my Zoe skirt samples and rework them into dresses so I can focus on the bodice and not worry about making a whole new dress each time.
> 
> * I'm not sure what you mean about "wouldn't this be cute with that back tie thing that meets in the middle and ties in a bow" or "doing that bow thing in the middle of the back".  I just tied the sash into a bow in the back.
> 
> * I like the idea of variations for the skirt. I was also thinking of options for the bodice, like more of a sweetheart neckline, halter ties, knotted ties, etc. As you might have figured out, I want a pattern to give me plenty of variations other than just being made with different fabric and trim. As such I'm trying to include at least a few variations in my patterns.


I'm excited!! I want to try the elastic.. I think I understand now. Too bad I have a couple weeks of sewing stuff I really don't want to sew before I can play.
Oh and I really love the belted sash. I'd be sad if you changed it to be inserted in the sides, but I understand. You could always just tack it down on the sides where the seams of the dress are.. or you could gather them just in that spot to create a rouched effect. I've done that before and it was cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> LOVE it!!! I'm jealous of your Daisy Kingdom pattern stash. This must be a DK pattern right? It's beautiful!



Many thanks!  And yes, it was a DK pattern. Actually it was the one that came out with that fabric (way back when...) I had a terrible time with that one though. There were flaws in the fabric, and not enough to do it as pictured. The jacket was supposed to be from the skirt fabric, but I ended up making a last minute run to the store for the solid lavendar. And the green underdress was pictured from a coordinate they sold at the time, but I didn't have any of that. I still love the DK patterns. And Katie loves that most of them came with matching doll patterns!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to chime in on Bernina software also.  I have a Bernina machine and Bernina software, and my machine reads tons of different types of designs.  If you don't use .art, the software's favorite is .pes.   However, I can read .exp, .hus, and several other formats.  I have an older Bernina sewing/embroidery machine, and I love it.  It will be used until it dies.  Although, my Dad has the home "commercial" version of the Brother, and I must say, it does beautiful work, but it doesn't sew anything.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



Lisa, I am so happy for you that you have your first pattern on YCMT!!!! I love the skirt, but can I just say that I adore  this dress! Hurry, Hurry and put this pattern on YCMT so I can buy it! Please!!!!!!!! I will continue to beg as long as it takes!


----------



## ncmomof2

All this talk about embroidery machines makes me want one!    Someday!


----------



## ut*disney

I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.

I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.

Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?

I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff. 

Thoughts?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has bought a pettiskirt on ?  The prices don't seem to bad but I don't want to be disappointed.  I am too afraid to make on on my own and else where they are too much $$$.  Thanks!


I have and mine were really full.  



troijka said:


> ]


Love these!  They look great!  You must have gotten a ton of attention!


troijka said:


> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)



Your princess sundresses are great!  but I just LOVE this picture!  It is SO sweet!  Your dd's are beautiful!


----------



## Bugsmom73

billwendy said:


> you go girl!!! You can do it - carla is such a good teacher and you learn without even realizing you are learning!!!! Lol
> 
> cedarville is in ohio. Next year both andrew and bekah will be there! Andrew's fiance also goes there - they all love it!  It is not hard to put elastic in at all. I just used the easyfit pants pattern from carla and walla!!! We have them for my neices and nephew (the little ones, not the big ones - lol) on the beach and they just love them! They are also great carseat savers when you do the beach alot like we do.
> 
> So, how was your trip and the ride back home?????
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at joann's just last week!!! I love it too!!!!



thank you!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> Like Cape Mayish? We spend almost all our weekends in Ocean City, NJ during the summer! We were there this weekend - you would have thought it was the 4th of July!! It was MOBBED!!!! But we enjoyed our Pizza and got our half price tickets!!



I live in South Jersey too! a little place called Franklinville - exit 43 off rte 55 which is what we drive to get to the shore!


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> All this talk about embroidery machines makes me want one!    Someday!



Me too

Anyway, I got some stuff done lately, now that my serger is back from the shop. 

First off, a family of easy fits.





It is a flannel with little dragons all over it.  The Dad always had a thing for dragons, so his mom asked me to make this set for them.





Next up, a set of baby stuff for a shower.


----------



## NaeNae

ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it is worth it if you can afford it.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo used back in 04 and paid around $2400 for it. I was able to pay mine out over 12 months at 0% interest.  I love my machine.  It sews like a dream and has a large embroidery field.  I believe the 2800D is equivaliant to the current Babylock Ellageo Plus.  I think that is probably a good price.


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Love this!! This is more what I had in mind when making my Zoe dress. I just couldn't figure out how to do the elastic part even though you explained it to me on FB. I'm definitely for a pattern!! I can't make just the skirt part of course.. so I'd love to make dresses. This is definitely my favorite version you have done! it is soo gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm excited!! I want to try the elastic.. I think I understand now. Too bad I have a couple weeks of sewing stuff I really don't want to sew before I can play.
> Oh and I really love the belted sash. I'd be sad if you changed it to be inserted in the sides, but I understand. You could always just tack it down on the sides where the seams of the dress are.. or you could gather them just in that spot to create a rouched effect. I've done that before and it was cute!



Well I decided to take one of my Zoe skirt samples and rework it into a dress. I stayed up much too late last night trying to get it done but I knew if I didn't, I'd keep thinking of it instead of sleeping.  I've decided I don't like having the sash attached after all. It looks OK but the ties kept getting in the way. I also tried a knotted closure instead of buttons as well as a kind of sweetheart neckline (it didn't curve the shape like a true sweetheart). The ties were too long but I have an idea for another option to try so I don't have to take this all apart again.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all, long time, no see!  We moved from North Carolina to Oregon and have been super busy!  It was a loooonnnggg drive, but so much fun.

check out my ticker!!!!  We are going to Disneyland for the first time!  So excited!  And we leave in 13 days!  I don't have time to sew much!  One new outfit for the girls and then we will have to reuse septembers outfits!  

Hope to try and keep up this time.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, a set of baby stuff for a shower.



The easy fits look so comfy...very cute fabric.  But I love the baby stuff...especially the shoes.  How cute is that!



LisaZoe said:


> Well I decided to take one of my Zoe skirt samples and rework it into a dress. I stayed up much too late last night trying to get it done but I knew if I didn't, I'd keep thinking of it instead of sleeping.  I've decided I don't like having the sash attached after all. It looks OK but the ties kept getting in the way. I also tried a knotted closure instead of buttons as well as a kind of sweetheart neckline (it didn't curve the shape like a true sweetheart). The ties were too long but I have an idea for another option to try so I don't have to take this all apart again.



Another winning dress!!  Cute fabrics too...I like the tied straps.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all, long time, no see!  We moved from North Carolina to Oregon and have been super busy!  It was a loooonnnggg drive, but so much fun.
> 
> check out my ticker!!!!  We are going to Disneyland for the first time!  So excited!  And we leave in 13 days!  I don't have time to sew much!  One new outfit for the girls and then we will have to reuse septembers outfits!
> 
> Hope to try and keep up this time.



Hope you have a great trip to Disneyland!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?



Mine machine also threads it's self, then when it doesn't I get mad.  It is a great machine and good tools cost good money.  A good friend who is a mechanic was over for easter and remarked on my set up and machines.  He said that having quality tools make fixing things easy and they are done right.  So, yes a good machine costs.  Ask yourself is it in your budget, can you afford it right now?  If so buy the machine.  If not, just wait and save for the machine.  

I do have a little $200 machine with a ruffler attached and it is a good machine but I do love my Innovis for embroidery and applique.  I also think it does a better stitch for quilting.

JMO


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all, long time, no see!  We moved from North Carolina to Oregon and have been super busy!  It was a loooonnnggg drive, but so much fun.
> 
> check out my ticker!!!!  We are going to Disneyland for the first time!  So excited!  And we leave in 13 days!  I don't have time to sew much!  One new outfit for the girls and then we will have to reuse septembers outfits!
> 
> Hope to try and keep up this time.



Enjoy your trip to Disneyland and get the AP for the family.  It is close enough for you to keep going back and they have a DVC~


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all, long time, no see!  We moved from North Carolina to Oregon and have been super busy!  It was a loooonnnggg drive, but so much fun.
> 
> check out my ticker!!!!  We are going to Disneyland for the first time!  So excited!  And we leave in 13 days!  I don't have time to sew much!  One new outfit for the girls and then we will have to reuse septembers outfits!
> 
> Hope to try and keep up this time.



Hey!  I was just thinking about you, but I figured you were still busy with the move and getting used to a new place.  How do you llike it so far?  Did you and the girls get to see a lot on your trip out?  

Have fun at DL...Katie really wants to go to DL someday.  We will have to fly so I really need to get on a plane first.


Which reminds me...we are planning a trip to Vegas again this year...but we are really going this time!  We put it off last year to spend time with FIL and his wife at the beach.  But this year we are really going.  I am excited!  It is going to be kinda like the Honeymoon we never had.  (Katie went with us on our first one! Darn doing things in reverse!!!)  So it will be fun!  We are going in August, which means blazing heat, but  it will still be fun just me and him.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for Billy for our trip -he loves anything Patriotic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, today my niece came home from a trip to help at a Russian orphanage with our church and my nephew went back to Cedarville!! And as all this is going on, their mom has been back in the hospital since Saturday - gallbladder surgery with complications - and 3 other siblings under 7! Its been a crazy few days!!!


Wendy, I love the outfits and did I read that you digitized it yourself??? WTG girl, you are going to be fabulous at designs.


----------



## rie'smom

ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yes, it's definitely worth the money! If you can get a 2800D for $3000, go for it. I paid $3700 2 months ago.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Well I decided to take one of my Zoe skirt samples and rework it into a dress. I stayed up much too late last night trying to get it done but I knew if I didn't, I'd keep thinking of it instead of sleeping.  I've decided I don't like having the sash attached after all. It looks OK but the ties kept getting in the way. I also tried a knotted closure instead of buttons as well as a kind of sweetheart neckline (it didn't curve the shape like a true sweetheart). The ties were too long but I have an idea for another option to try so I don't have to take this all apart again.



This is BEAUTIFUL!  Love the sweetheart neckline option!


----------



## Granna4679

2 things....
1)  For any of you that have the Brother PE-750D....where is the stinkin' USB port located?  I am thinking they made this machine with and without.  I got the "without" unless it is really hidden.  

2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> 2 things....
> 1)  For any of you that have the Brother PE-750D....where is the stinkin' USB port located?  I am thinking they made this machine with and without.  I got the "without" unless it is really hidden.
> 
> 2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
> Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center



I don't own this machine, but after looking at their website it looks like you need a *usb A to B type cable *to connect it to your computer, but it does not look like it reads a usb flash drive.  See cable here...http://www.datapro.net/products/usb-2-0-cable-type-ab.html

The second picture under this link shows what the port on the machine looks like for the cable to plug into...http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/modeldetail.aspx?PRODUCTID=PE750D

The other end would plug into your computer's usb port.  

So I think you need it connected to a computer to transfer files.

Does this help?  Maybe someone who owns one can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rie'smom

Granna4679 said:


> 2 things....
> 1)  For any of you that have the Brother PE-750D....where is the stinkin' USB port located?  I am thinking they made this machine with and without.  I got the "without" unless it is really hidden.
> 
> 2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
> Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center



I don't think that the 750 has a USB port. You have to save designs to the card.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

rie'smom said:


> I don't think that the 750 has a USB port. You have to save designs to the card.



It does but it needs to be a newer one.  I got mine in October and was fortuate that they had one in stock with a usb port so I didn't have to wait.  Some were made without it.  Mine is on the side and connects with a usb cable to the computer.  The usb cable is a tannish color.


----------



## Granna4679

itsheresomewhere said:


> It does but it needs to be a newer one.  I got mine in October and was fortuate that they had one in stock with a usb port so I didn't have to wait.  Some were made without it.  Mine is on the side and connects with a usb cable to the computer.  The usb cable is a tannish color.



Thats what I was thinking that maybe mine is older and doesn't have the USB port. 

Ellenbenny - I had seen this picture too when I was "bidding" on mine and thought they all had it but apparently I was wrong.  I should have asked (but why would I ask if all of their advertisements indicate it is there)
Oh well...I will just have to do it the memory card way.  
Thanks for the help though.


----------



## HeatherSue

tjcrabb said:


> Okay, I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I also have to admit that the last time I have used a sewing machine was junior high home ec. Lets just say that it was a bit of a disaster. (A drawstring bag that never closed right)  I really wanted to love it but I found it frustrating and boring. Well fast forward about 15 plus years, I have a sewing machine still in the box collecting dust. Then one day I stumble upon this thread and voila I am interested again. I jumped right in and started with the Big Give and some crayon rolls. I am pretty happy with how they turned out. I have already bought several CarlaC patterns and they are on my to do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality. I had to use my cellphone, my camera was lost in the move.
> Tricia


I'm glad you're jumping back in to sewing!  You did great on the crayon rolls!  Is that even a little ric-rac I see?  Very cute!  You'll love the CarlaC patterns!  She makes everything so easy!  If you need help we'll be here!



ut*disney said:


> I just got back from the sewing shop.  They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D.  It was WAY cool!  I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself!  I didn't hear any noise.  I was truly amazed.  The price for the 2800D was $3,000.  I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked.  The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use.  I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


I can tell you that I constantly get requests to stitch my designs onto clothing items.  I don't have the time or the desire to do this, so I have to turn people away.  So, there is a market for it!



billwendy said:


> And, today my niece came home from a trip to help at a Russian orphanage with our church and my nephew went back to Cedarville!! And as all this is going on, their mom has been back in the hospital since Saturday - gallbladder surgery with complications - and 3 other siblings under 7! Its been a crazy few days!!!


Wendy, you little stinker!  You didn't tell me you digitized those dolphins yourself!! You did a wonderful job!!  Did you do the patriotic Mickey, too?  I am impressed!!! 

How awesome that your niece went to help out at a Russian orphanage.  That must have been a rewarding, but heartbreaking trip!  



cydswipe said:


> My 2 votes puts our sewing idol to 800...
> 
> Have you voted!?!?!?!?


Not yet!  Thanks for the reminder!



Tweevil said:


> Wendy,
> 
> I am working on my first two simply sweets... wish me luck!


You can do it!!!



jham said:


> I love everything Wendy, but where did you get the I heart dolpins design?  My girls are currently in love with dolphins!


I'm working on some sea life designs for our trip to Sea World.  But, I see that Wendy did those herself!  Wow!



angel23321 said:


> Help Again....
> 
> I know I've asked this before but I can't find it in the other post. How do I post pictures from facebook?


The directions are in the very first post in this thread under how to post pictures!  There is a 2nd method that tells you how to post them right from facebook.



NaeNae said:


> I'm not Wendy but I happen to know she digitized it herself!


I am so impressed!



billwendy said:


> If I get my wish, I'd like to go in September for Night of Joy and then again after Thanksgiving to see the Christmas stuff - Im addicted to the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights!!!!!!


Ooohh!!!! I love the Osborne Lights!!! I am determined to take the kids with me to see them this year.  Do you have definite dates yet?  I'd love to go at the same time as you and finally get to meet you!  I'm going to wait and see if they have any great deals in late November/early December again!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing around with my new-to-me embroidery machine tonight. I honestly don't think the person that sold it to me used it more than once.  It is just like brand new...not a speck of dust even.   It finally came on Friday but I had my kids and grandkids all here all weekend so it barely came out of the box (only for show and tell...).  It
> is fabulous.  Can't wait for my thread and stuff to come in so I can start making things.


Yay!  How exciting!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone on her have a Husqvarna Viking Designer SE Limited Edition machine?


I have a Viking Designer 1 and I LOVE it!  I find it really easy to use, even for a beginner.  The only problem I've had with it is I had to replace the touch screen.  But, it's about 10 years old, I believe, so that's not a bad track record! 



rie'smom said:


> It's a very nice machine. The thing with the Vikings is they're not as user friendly what takes 3 steps with a Brother takes 5or 6 with a Viking. You just have to jump through a few more hoops. It sews very well though and if you want to take the time, you'd learn it quickly enough.


Really?  I tried out Teresa's Brother machine and it seemed to have the same amount of steps as my Viking.  But, hers is one of the cheaper Brothers.  So, that may be the difference?  Once I choose the design, I just press "go" to start stitching! 



*Toadstool* said:


> You can convert to .exp Heather. Most bernina's will read .exp. Only problem is that exp strips out all the colors from the design and replaces them with generic colors that don't match any of the colors you started with. It will still have a color for each part.. just a wild randomly picked color. So if someone wants to use the exp format you can still do the designs you just need to print out a color sheet before the design is converted to exp.


I've had Bernina users tell me they can only use art.  Is it possible that an older Bernina won't allow them to use any other format?  Some Bernina users will request exp, though.  I do convert to exp and I always include a color chart (you'd know that if you tried one of my designs ).  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to chime in on Bernina software also.  I have a Bernina machine and Bernina software, and my machine reads tons of different types of designs.  If you don't use .art, the software's favorite is .pes.   However, I can read .exp, .hus, and several other formats.  I have an older Bernina sewing/embroidery machine, and I love it.  It will be used until it dies.  Although, my Dad has the home "commercial" version of the Brother, and I must say, it does beautiful work, but it doesn't sew anything.


Hmm...I'm wondering if some of my customers just don't realize that their machine will read a different format!



ncmomof2 said:


> All this talk about embroidery machines makes me want one!   Someday!


You NEEEEED an embroidery machine. 



tricia said:


>


I love the family dragon pants- too cute!  The baby stuff is adorable, too!  I love that animal fabric!



LisaZoe said:


>


This turned out really cute!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all, long time, no see!  We moved from North Carolina to Oregon and have been super busy!  It was a loooonnnggg drive, but so much fun.
> 
> check out my ticker!!!!  We are going to Disneyland for the first time!  So excited!  And we leave in 13 days!  I don't have time to sew much!  One new outfit for the girls and then we will have to reuse septembers outfits!
> 
> Hope to try and keep up this time.


Hi!!! I'm happy to see you again!  You should wait another 30 days and then we would be at Disneyland at the same time!  I guess your kids probably wouldn't be too pleased if you did that though. LOL!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Which reminds me...we are planning a trip to Vegas again this year...but we are really going this time! We put it off last year to spend time with FIL and his wife at the beach.  But this year we are really going.  I am excited!  It is going to be kinda like the Honeymoon we never had.  (Katie went with us on our first one! Darn doing things in reverse!!)  So it will be fun!  We are going in August, which means blazing heat, but  it will still be fun just me and him.


That sounds so nice (besides the blazing heat)!  Henry and I went away for 1 night for our anniversary last year.  It was so nice to spend some time with just the two of us.  I'd love to go away for a couple of nights with just him. 



Granna4679 said:


> 2 things....
> 
> 
> 2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
> Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center



I love it!  We can use FRC for short!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Easter dresses. I finally got some work done and finished a whole dress complete with my very first Applique!!!


Gorgeous- love the colors, and great job!


troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.



I love these!  Amazing job!



troijka said:


> Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/th_102_5135
> [IMG]http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg236/troijka/th_AAAACLARA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)



These are all gorgeous, but that pic with the girls is just the most precious ever!


tjcrabb said:


> Okay, I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I also have to admit that the last time I have used a sewing machine was junior high home ec. Lets just say that it was a bit of a disaster. (A drawstring bag that never closed right)  I really wanted to love it but I found it frustrating and boring. Well fast forward about 15 plus years, I have a sewing machine still in the box collecting dust. Then one day I stumble upon this thread and voila I am interested again. I jumped right in and started with the Big Give and some crayon rolls. I am pretty happy with how they turned out. I have already bought several CarlaC patterns and they are on my to do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality. I had to use my cellphone, my camera was lost in the move.
> Tricia


Great job!  Can't wait to see what you make next!




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for Billy for our trip -he loves anything Patriotic!!


Wendy, fabulous job- I am so impressed at your mad digitizing skillz too!


tricia said:


> Anyway, I got some stuff done lately, now that my serger is back from the shop.
> 
> First off, a family of easy fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a flannel with little dragons all over it.  The Dad always had a thing for dragons, so his mom asked me to make this set for them.
> 
> Next up, a set of baby stuff for a shower.


Cute- where'd you find the fabrics?k them


LisaZoe said:


> Well I decided to take one of my Zoe skirt samples and rework it into a dress. I stayed up much too late last night trying to get it done but I knew if I didn't, I'd keep thinking of it instead of sleeping.  I've decided I don't like having the sash attached after all. It looks OK but the ties kept getting in the way. I also tried a knotted closure instead of buttons as well as a kind of sweetheart neckline (it didn't curve the shape like a true sweetheart). The ties were too long but I have an idea for another option to try so I don't have to take this all apart again.


I love these variations, and hope you make them available really soon as I know it would be perfect for our Disney trip  I do like the first one best, and I love the sweetheart neckline, but for me the top of the front bodice on the sweetheart looks a little big compared to the width of the straps.  I love it though.


rie'smom said:


> I don't think that the 750 has a USB port. You have to save designs to the card.



I have the 700ii which is the same design w/o the Disney designs.  You don't need to save onto a card, but you do need the cable that connects from the usb port on your computer to the different port on your machine.  Did your machine come with a lightbrownish/greyish looking cable?  I can post a pic of what mine looks like if you need me to.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Thats what I was thinking that maybe mine is older and doesn't have the USB port.
> 
> Ellenbenny - I had seen this picture too when I was "bidding" on mine and thought they all had it but apparently I was wrong.  I should have asked (but why would I ask if all of their advertisements indicate it is there)
> Oh well...I will just have to do it the memory card way.
> Thanks for the help though.



Sorry about that, I made the same assumption that you did.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to chime in on Bernina software also.  I have a Bernina machine and Bernina software, and my machine reads tons of different types of designs.  If you don't use .art, the software's favorite is .pes.   However, I can read .exp, .hus, and several other formats.  I have an older Bernina sewing/embroidery machine, and I love it.  It will be used until it dies.  Although, my Dad has the home "commercial" version of the Brother, and I must say, it does beautiful work, but it doesn't sew anything.


Do you have a Bernette or a Deco? I've heard that those will read more formats. 


ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


It really depends on what you want to do. I'd gladly spend 12 thousand on the machine of my dreams if I had the money. I wouldn't regret it either. 



LisaZoe said:


>



I love it. I'm glad you still have the band in the front. I really like that part. Love the neckline too.



HeatherSue said:


> I've had Bernina users tell me they can only use art.  Is it possible that an older Bernina won't allow them to use any other format?  Some Bernina users will request exp, though.  I do convert to exp and I always include a color chart (you'd know that if you tried one of my designs ).
> 
> 
> Hmm...I'm wondering if some of my customers just don't realize that their machine will read a different format!


Even the new 830 reads exp format... BUT it isn't the same as the exp melco expanded thing.. it is a new exp format that will only work on Berninas... Yes they have issues! They want you to have to buy their software. The new exp has another file attached to it that makes it read all the colors. It won't even read art from what I understand. I think alot of customers don't realize it either. My MIL claims she didn't know.. and also says she didn't know that only Bernina software can save to art. She worked for Bernina for several years, so I don't really believe her. No where in my manual does it say that it will read exp, but it does. It's like they don't want you to know. Thankfully I have a wonderful Bernina dealer who is honest and told me all this stuff. I'd encourage your customers to try exp just in case it worked. I really like the Explorations Lettering program that I bought too, so thats a good option for them if they don't have software. I giggled outloud when you said I'd know if I bought your designs.  I guess I would huh?


----------



## eyor44

I voted today.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!



Lovin the towel pants!!  I never though of doing something like that, cool idea!!



LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! Is it bad that I was considering doing the dress version as a separate pattern?  Obviously someone with the skirt pattern could probably figure out how to add it to a bodice but I think some people are more comfortable with patterns that have it all shown for them so they don't have to try to 'frankenpattern' something themselves.



Um, no I think you should totally offer the pattern for people like me that would have NO CLUE how to make my own bodice.  The uber-talented can figure it out for themselves and just buy the skirt pattern, it's nice to have the choice I think.  If you're feeling guilty, maybe offer two bodice options??  But really, I think it would be great to have the dress pattern available.



ut*disney said:


> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?



It is a lot of money, but its one purchase I've never regretted.  I never thought I'd have a machine like the 4500D in my lifetime, but I truley love it  And yes, there is money to be made if you'd like to sew a little on the side for people *cough*ETSY*cough*  Mine was a Mother's Day, Birthday, Christmas gift and I helped pay for it a little too with Etsy profits.  Our dealer did a 0% interest for a year, so we just made payments instead of buying it all out of pocket at once.  Maybe try to deal with them and see if they'd meet you half way between the price of the 2800D and the 4200D since they no longer have the 2800D in stock.  Lot's of times dealers don't like to re-order older models so this may be an option?

Hmmm, I think you meant 4500D though...I just looked it up on Brother's site to see if they really had it since that seemed strange they'd make a 4200 and a 4500.


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> 2 things....
> 1)  For any of you that have the Brother PE-750D....where is the stinkin' USB port located?  I am thinking they made this machine with and without.  I got the "without" unless it is really hidden.
> 
> 2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
> Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center



our FABRICOLOGIST RESOURCE CENTER   Does that mean I can build my own building to store my resource center?  I about need it!  I've been trying to "de-clutter" my CENTER so that it will actually fit in my room.  Still have some work to do on that, though!


----------



## soccermomof3

I am taking my DD's to Tea in Wonderland this June during our trip.  I am trying to figure out what to make for them to wear.  They are 8 and 11, so my options are limited....I think?  Any suggestions?  THANKS!


----------



## rie'smom

itsheresomewhere said:


> It does but it needs to be a newer one.  I got mine in October and was fortuate that they had one in stock with a usb port so I didn't have to wait.  Some were made without it.  Mine is on the side and connects with a usb cable to the computer.  The usb cable is a tannish color.



That's great! I bought mine a few years ago before it had the usb port.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone on her have a Husqvarna Viking Designer SE Limited Edition machine?
> 
> If so how do you like it or hate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I don't need another emb machine.  While in the sewing machine repair shop, this lady wants to sell hers as it needs some work but if I buy it and repair it, it would be about 1/5 of the cost of a new one.
> 
> Thanks.



I have a Viking Designer SE (not the LE)
I bought mine used, I have also used them at a Sewing Studio. I love the way they sew and i love the way they embroidery.
Prior to that I had a Kenmore, which is was great, but not an embroidery machine. I really like that this is a dual machine- I find it's great at both.

I also found www.patternreview.com very helpful when I was shopping for a machine, you can read loads of reviews on machines there, as well as patterns.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute- where'd you find the fabrics?k them



The dragon Flannel I picked up for $1/meter at my local Fabricland on clearance. (I bought 15 meters).  The Animal print I got from my mother's stash and she has no recollection of buying it. 



HeatherSue said:


> I love the family dragon pants- too cute!  The baby stuff is adorable, too!  I love that animal fabric!
> 
> !



thanks




Granna4679 said:


> The easy fits look so comfy...very cute fabric.  But I love the baby stuff...especially the shoes.  How cute is that!



The shoes are my favourite too, and they were easy to make, I think this kind of set will be my new standard baby shower gift.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for Billy for our trip -he loves anything Patriotic!!


Wendy I LOVE these- I especially love that dolphin design and ya know- I have a mickey head sweatshirt that is getting pretty old now, with that same mickey head- its one of my favorite designs!
those towel shorts are too cool!

Also- I thought this was cool, for those who visit me on Facebook you may have seen this.
Sew Beautiful Magazine has a new blog and featured a family heirloom

http://sewbeautifulmag.blogspot.com/2010/04/true-family-heirloom.html

Also- As we get closer to summer I am thinking I'd like to do something for Megan's teachers. She has 2 in her preschool class, but she also attends another program in the school called Little Blessings, and there are 2 teachers there as well.
Doesnt have to be the same- but I'd love suggestions on what I should get/do for them- either purchased or made.

Im open to anything but purses.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> LISA: Congrats on the pattern! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I've been really backed up on sewing lately, so haven't had much time to keep up on the thread. But fortunately I did eek out an Easter dress for Katie Friday night. Kit, her AG doll even got one to match. Although I didn't finish that one until this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


very unique! very nice piping on the collar too! love the print!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Like Cape Mayish? We spend almost all our weekends in Ocean City, NJ during the summer! We were there this weekend - you would have thought it was the 4th of July!! It was MOBBED!!!! But we enjoyed our Pizza and got our half price tickets!!
> 
> Billy talked with Daniel's dad, but he didnt bring it up at all. I'll see if I get any info  before we leave. Are you driving back down in November????? If I get my wish, I'd like to go in September for Night of Joy and then again after Thanksgiving to see the Christmas stuff - Im addicted to the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights!!!!!!



A bit before Cape May - OMG you come down here - are you one of 'those' people who are on RT55/347 on the weekends?    You come right by my part of town.
Yep, I am going back in Aug and Nov - driving down both times.  I can't wait!  Funny, I don't go to the beaches here hardly at all but at WDW I am always in the water/wet... lol


----------



## luvinyou

tricia said:


> The dragon Flannel I picked up for $1/meter at my local Fabricland on clearance. (I bought 15 meters).  The Animal print I got from my mother's stash and she has no recollection of buying it.



I am like 90% sure my Fabricland carries the animal print.  And because it is from Fabricland it is probably a ridiculous price like $10 or $15


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

Well, I tried to digitize those dolphins, but Kathy had to help me! I wanted something dolphinny and just couldnt find an applique I liked - I liked the double dolphin for the twins and then just used the 1 for the brother. 

I learned about towel pants on the DIS like 2 years ago - wonder what thread we were on then!!!

We usually go down the shore by the AC Expressway, but my Mom definately uses 55 all the time!!! We come home from work, let some traffic pass and then head on down - we are literally right outside of the Philly airport, so this is the quickest for us. Im a water lover at home and in Florida and in Montana and everywhere I go!!!!!!


----------



## woodkins

soccermomof3 said:


> I am taking my DD's to Tea in Wonderland this June during our trip.  I am trying to figure out what to make for them to wear.  They are 8 and 11, so my options are limited....I think?  Any suggestions?  THANKS!



My dd will be 8 is doing the Wonderland tea party in Sept and I am doing an appliqued Emma top with Alice and matching shorts. I found a light blue and ivory toile fabric with a coordinating brown/ivory and light blue print for the trim and shorts. You can also do applique tees/tanks with Alice, The mad hatter, white rabbit and twirl skirts or shorts to match. They would be cute in the new Alice fabric that is out.


----------



## ireland_nicole

For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:




back:


----------



## angel23321

Thanks Heather...that was way too easy. 

So here are the infamous Easter dresses. Thanks to JoEllen who sent me two yards of fabric so I could finish them. 









And some big beautiful bows.





And some shirts for the Easter egg hunt.


----------



## ireland_nicole

angel23321 said:


> Thanks Heather...that was way too easy.
> 
> So here are the infamous Easter dresses. Thanks to JoEllen who sent me two yards of fabric so I could finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for the Easter egg hunt.



These turned out beautifully!  Well done; I love the pink accent fabric on the dresses


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

For those who do any heirloom style sewing, or if you are just a fan of blue water soluble markers.What brand do you like?

I know I dont want Dritz- but there are a few choices out there-


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> our FABRICOLOGIST RESOURCE CENTER   Does that mean I can build my own building to store my resource center?  I about need it!  I've been trying to "de-clutter" my CENTER so that it will actually fit in my room.  Still have some work to do on that, though!



I am thinking I may need a building soon too.  I sew in a 10 x 10 room that also has a bed, shelf, ironing board, etc in it.  I have been begging DH to build me a sewing center (something with enclosed cabinets for the fabric).
But so far....no luck!  My FABRICOLOGIST RESOURCE CENTER is overrunning the room.



angel23321 said:


> Thanks Heather...that was way too easy.
> 
> So here are the infamous Easter dresses. Thanks to JoEllen who sent me two yards of fabric so I could finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some big beautiful bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for the Easter egg hunt.



Beautiful dresses.  I am so glad you found the fabric.  I looked here for you too but didn't ever see any.  They turned out very cute.  The Easter egg shirts are adorable too.


----------



## danicaw

Hi! 
Its been months since I have been on the boards - not counting the last two weeks lurking. And even longer since I have been able to sew.
Long story - short.... my sewing area went from the dining room table to the guest room. Which is amazing to have my own space to sew... and not have to put everything away for each meal  This process just tooo way longer than we hoped. But it is done and I yesterday I cut our a round neck top and a round neck dress for our Aug WDW trip. Today I got a tote bag almost all cut out. Now to actually sew things together... for some reason this is intimidating me. Not sure why. Just like riding a bike right 

I love all the great creations you guys are posting. And new patterns to... very cool! I hope to have pics to post soon. You guys are inspiring!


----------



## teresajoy

troijka said:


> Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)


I love all of these!!! I think the Ariel is gorgeous! The last picture just melts my heart!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



That looks great Lisa! 


luvinyou said:


> I had to come out of lurking to comment on this last photo.  How cute are your two girls!? you can really tell how much they love eachother, gorgeous!
> 
> Love everything everyone has posted lately!


Hey Daniela!!! How are you?


tjcrabb said:


> Okay, I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I also have to admit that the last time I have used a sewing machine was junior high home ec. Lets just say that it was a bit of a disaster. (A drawstring bag that never closed right) I really wanted to love it but I found it frustrating and boring. Well fast forward about 15 plus years, I have a sewing machine still in the box collecting dust. Then one day I stumble upon this thread and voila I am interested again. I jumped right in and started with the Big Give and some crayon rolls. I am pretty happy with how they turned out. I have already bought several CarlaC patterns and they are on my to do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality. I had to use my cellphone, my camera was lost in the move.
> Tricia


I'm glad you found us and started sewing again! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here are my latest Big GIve outfits. All of the Disneyish stuff was spoken for, so I made something for their Dolphin Excursion. For the girls I made towel pants ( it gets chilly on those boats sometimes) and tshirts and for the boy I made dolphin camo shorts and a tshirt. Thanks to Kathy for helping me out with the dolphins!!!!!!!


I love these! Good job on the digitizing!



cydswipe said:


> My 2 votes puts our sewing idol to 800...
> 
> Have you voted!?!?!?!?


Thank you. 



Tweevil said:


> I am working on my first two simply sweets... wish me luck!


I love that pattern!




ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would say no, but that's just because I don't have that kind of money to spend. If I did, I would probably say yes! 



tricia said:


> It is a flannel with little dragons all over it.  The Dad always had a thing for dragons, so his mom asked me to make this set for them.


I love the pants and all the cute baby stuff!! I need a baby shower I can go to so I can make some cute things like this! 


Granna4679 said:


> 2) And I saw this earlier on a website and had to share...
> Instead of saying " our fabric stash" we should call it Our Fabricologist Resource Center


I love that!



eyor44 said:


> I voted today.


----------



## emcreative

/popping in


DRAGON FABRIC!!!




/popping out


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> our FABRICOLOGIST RESOURCE CENTER   Does that mean I can build my own building to store my resource center?  I about need it!  I've been trying to "de-clutter" my CENTER so that it will actually fit in my room.  Still have some work to do on that, though!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also- I thought this was cool, for those who visit me on Facebook you may have seen this.
> Sew Beautiful Magazine has a new blog and featured a family heirloom
> 
> http://sewbeautifulmag.blogspot.com/2010/04/true-family-heirloom.html


This is sooo cool!! I'm jealous! In my family my grandma threw everything away.. hand sewn heirloom included! 


ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


Beautiful! I've commented on this before but no one every answers me. I see you guys say sometimes "well they'll only wear it once".. Do you guys really only let them wear it to the occasion you make it for? I must be nuts. Hannah wears dresses everyday... the fancy ones too. Am I just weird? 



angel23321 said:


>


Beautiful!!! Glad it worked out for you. They look darling in their dresses.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those who do any heirloom style sewing, or if you are just a fan of blue water soluble markers.What brand do you like?
> 
> I know I dont want Dritz- but there are a few choices out there-


http://store.marthapullen.com/?page=shop/flypage&product_id=2413&category_id=de14816d215786cb801e587eb85e90d8&
That is my favorite blue pen. It is great!! It makes the smallest line out of all of the pens and that is important in heirloom sewing. In the classes I have taken they specifically tell you to use that pen or they provide that pen. If you use it be sure to use cold water to wash it out. If you use hot it may instantly turn grey colored and will not come out. Do not use Oxyclean when trying to get it out either because that makes the line darker. I've done this once on accident. I really should have known better because this is widely talked about in the heirloom groups I go to. That being said.. it is a pretty small line, but for the hand embroidery I was just doing that I am using on 2 threads of the fabric it was too thick of a line. I had to use a really sharp pencil to get a TINY line. This is the first time that the line has been too thick. I think I am going to get one of those Sew Line mechanical pencils for doing shadow embroidery. I had to keep sharpening the pen because it dulled fast on the linen. Wendy's shop just got a new mechanical pen that is supposed to be oh so wonderful.. why I don't know.. lol. I asked why it costs 30 dollars and the lady told me she hadn't tried it but people were asking for it. not sure what it is called.



emcreative said:


> /popping in
> 
> 
> DRAGON FABRIC!!!
> 
> /popping out


What did you get???
Shame on you for not telling us promptly!! "How to Train Your Dragon" fabric??


----------



## jessica52877

ut*disney said:


> I'm reposting this in case my question was lost among all of the clothes.    I posted this yesterday.
> 
> I just got back from the sewing shop. They demonstrated the Brother Innov-is 4200D because they just sold the last 2800D. It was WAY cool! I couldn't believe it would actually thread itself! I didn't hear any noise. I was truly amazed. The price for the 2800D was $3,000. I knew they were expensive, but I was a little shocked. The 4200D is out of the picture because it is $1,500 more than the 2800D.
> 
> Is it worth it to spend this kind of money?
> 
> I would be using the machine for our business, our daughter's dance class outfits, Disney, basically personal use. I guess I could venture off and try to make some money at some point, but not sure if there is a market for this type of stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?



This is a hard one! I spent $4000 9 years ago on my machine and I love it to death! I would have probably never actually bought it but DH said to! So what was I to do!  Okay, so I probably would have caved just not at that moment in time. I bought it knowing that it was going to be for personal use only so I knew I was spending alot on it for just me. 

Fast forward to now, I prefer to applique by hand so don't really use it much for that at all. In fact I get angry at it if I have to babysit it BUT I still love it and it sews like a dream!!! So, if you can afford it, go for it! I don't think you need the top of the line to have alot of fun and enjoy it  (but the top of the line is always nice). Mine is a brother too!



troijka said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the boards for a long time....had a baby, been busy sewing for our recent trip (not to mention I own a business and am the mother of a competitive dancer....no sleep for me!).  Anyways, I wanted to share the sustoms I made for my trip.  I will try to post one or two outfits a day for the next couple days.  (I made 11 sets of 5!!!!)
> Enjoy!
> P.S.  The older blonde girl and the baby are mine....the other three are my nieces and nephew.




Absolutely so stinkin' adorable!!! Wow! I just love them!



troijka said:


> Dresses from Animal Kingsom Day.  NOT the best pics of the kids, but I was trying to show the outfits.



Same here! Just  them.



ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love, love, love the Easter stuff- y'all have outdone yourselves.
> 
> Second; love the new Carla C pattern- I've now actually made my first top for me- I made tunics for my mom and friends, but not for me yet- Let me first say, I hate pictures of myself, I don't like the way I look, and I'm definitely not photogenic- but the shirt looks better on, and I wanted to show the "larger" ladies how the shirt looks in a 3x.  So, without further ado-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please thumbnail it if you happen to repost it



Oh my gosh! This is so cute on you!! You shouldn't hate pictures of yourself, you look so cute and I love having a face to go with a name!! Although if you asked me right now I would say I hate pictures of myself too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! I've commented on this before but no one every answers me. I see you guys say sometimes "well they'll only wear it once".. Do you guys really only let them wear it to the occasion you make it for? I must be nuts. Hannah wears dresses everyday... the fancy ones too. Am I just weird?



I do answer when I see stuff, I promise.  This working full time thing is really for the birds- I miss a lot LOL.  Unfortunately, yes, there are several dresses I've made Caitie (mostly Disney themed ones) that she has only worn once or twice outside of the house.  In her case it's because she's older, and what would be appropriate at the premiere of the movie or at WDW wouldn't be considered appropriate at her age in other environments.  I don't let her wear anything Disney themed to school, because she's 10 and in 4th grade and the kids tease her mercilessly already.  Thankfully, most of it goes over her head because of the autism, but I try not to do anything to make it worse.  She does wear them for dress up around the house and some of our favorites I hang on her "fashion wall" in her room.


----------



## NiniMorris

danicaw said:


> Hi!
> Its been months since I have been on the boards - not counting the last two weeks lurking. And even longer since I have been able to sew.
> Long story - short.... my sewing area went from the dining room table to the guest room. Which is amazing to have my own space to sew... and not have to put everything away for each meal  This process just tooo way longer than we hoped. But it is done and I yesterday I cut our a round neck top and a round neck dress for our Aug WDW trip. Today I got a tote bag almost all cut out. Now to actually sew things together... for some reason this is intimidating me. Not sure why. Just like riding a bike right
> 
> I love all the great creations you guys are posting. And new patterns to... very cool! I hope to have pics to post soon. You guys are inspiring!



We should get together...I hate to cut and love to sew!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those who do any heirloom style sewing, or if you are just a fan of blue water soluble markers.What brand do you like?
> 
> I know I dont want Dritz- but there are a few choices out there-



I use the marvy markers...but I don't do heirloom style sewing...but I do use them in marking my patterns and in my quilting.
____________________________________________________________

I normally can do an A line in less than an hour.  Including cutting out the fabric.  A Simply Sweet or Striipwork Jumper will take me 2 hours because of the ruffles. (I hate ruffles but love the look!)  

Last year I managed to make at least 2 dresses a day for our trip and then made matching dolly dresses for the girls in just a few minutes.  I like quick projects, since I sometimes only get a few minutes at a time to work.

I have been working on a modified Stripwork Jumper to showcase some of Heather Sue's designs.  I have now spent 2 days on it and almost have all the applique done! (actually I guess I'm a little over half way done with the applique!) I cannot believe how long this is taking me!

(ok...just so you know, I am NOT complaining...just whining!) I will never again think that anyone spending excess of $200 for a custom dress is being extravagant!  And to think...Lisa does it by hand...u n b e l i e v a b l e !!!!!!


Now, I guess I better get back to work on this dress.  I have 2 to make!



Nini

aka as the exclamation point abuser!!!!


----------



## Haganfam5

I had all of the adorable princess dresses quoted and the Easter dresses but I don't know where they went.....Anyway, beautiful work ladies! Love them! the Little Mermaid dress was my favorite, I think it came out great! Great "fish" interpretation!  The little Tinkerbell was just too cute too!
The 2 matching Easter dresses were just darling and so are your little girls!

I loved the Alice dress last time and I love it this time too! Beautiful!



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I finally added the bodice to the Zoe skirt I made for the illustrations. I really had wanted to get it done to include in the pattern but that didn't happen. However, I wanted to share it here for those who've wondered about how it would work. I made my own bodice pattern but I think this would work with just about any bodice that had a gathered skirt attached. I really like how this came out!



Lisa, I LOVE it with the Bodice!!!! I so want it now! I think the top really pulls the whole thing together and your sample is just Gorgeous!!!!!! It is just too pretty!


----------



## luvinyou

teresajoy said:


> Hey Daniela!!! How are you?



Hi!   I'm pretty good, but busy busy busy!  How are you doing?  How's the homeschooling going?


----------



## soccermomof3

ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



Where can I find that fabric?  that is perfect!!!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! I've commented on this before but no one every answers me. I see you guys say sometimes "well they'll only wear it once".. Do you guys really only let them wear it to the occasion you make it for? I must be nuts. Hannah wears dresses everyday... the fancy ones too. Am I just weird?



Nope, I don't think you're weird at all.  With my kids, if something is special for an occasion they have to wait until that event to wear it for the first time...but after that, it's fair game!  This can be interesting especially with my little Hannah Diva!  Love the pettis to the baseball game, etc...but that's why I have them! 
The only exception to this might be if it were some kind of "heirloom" type item I needed to get through to the next generation.  My kids aren't very kind on clothes, and I'm honestly not one of those moms who never let them get dirty so I always have to assume the first wear may be the last! 


*Toadstool* said:


> What did you get???
> Shame on you for not telling us promptly!! "How to Train Your Dragon" fabric??



I didn't get anything!  I was drooling over the dragon fabric on the cool easy fits a few pages back.  Yes, I think I'm the queen of the random posting! 

I VOTED TODAY!


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> I love these variations, and hope you make them available really soon as I know it would be perfect for our Disney trip  I do like the first one best, and I love the sweetheart neckline, but for me the top of the front bodice on the sweetheart looks a little big compared to the width of the straps.  I love it though.



Yeah, I'm not in love with this version. I'll probably end up removing the bodice entirely. If I do, I think I'll add applique to the front to see how that works. There's not a lot of space but it might be a good place to try out some HeatherSue designs. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I love it. I'm glad you still have the band in the front. I really like that part. Love the neckline too.



Thanks, I like that at the bottom of the bodice, too. I think it makes a nicer transition.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Um, no I think you should totally offer the pattern for people like me that would have NO CLUE how to make my own bodice.  The uber-talented can figure it out for themselves and just buy the skirt pattern, it's nice to have the choice I think.  If you're feeling guilty, maybe offer two bodice options??  But really, I think it would be great to have the dress pattern available.



I'll probably add a couple bodice options as well as some options for the straps and possibly even a new idea that came to mind for the back.



ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:



That is so cute!



angel23321 said:


> So here are the infamous Easter dresses. Thanks to JoEllen who sent me two yards of fabric so I could finish them.



Those came out really cute! Makes me really miss when Zoe would still wear dresses.



*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! I've commented on this before but no one every answers me. I see you guys say sometimes "well they'll only wear it once".. Do you guys really only let them wear it to the occasion you make it for? I must be nuts. Hannah wears dresses everyday... the fancy ones too. Am I just weird?



No, you're not weird. I actually think that I may have ended Zoe's interest in customs earlier than it would otherwise have been because I really limited when she could wear them. She wasn't used to the attention she'd get when wearing them and it made her uncomfortable. I just worried about things getting stained or otherwise messed up and realize now that it was silly since most sewing moms only have a short time when their kids will wear what mom made.



NiniMorris said:


> We should get together...I hate to cut and love to sew!



I'll join that club! I don't know why I almost dread cutting things out.



NiniMorris said:


> I normally can do an A line in less than an hour.  Including cutting out the fabric.  A Simply Sweet or Stripwork Jumper will take me 2 hours because of the ruffles. (I hate ruffles but love the look!)



Again I'm the same. They are worth the effort to do because of the finished look but it's always a relief to make some things that have no ruffling involved especially since my ruffler foot doesn't seem to work on my back-up sewing machine. 



Haganfam5 said:


> Lisa, I LOVE it with the Bodice!!!! I so want it now! I think the top really pulls the whole thing together and your sample is just Gorgeous!!!!!! It is just too pretty!



Funny thing is the skirt section was done in February and I lost interest in finishing it because I didn't like the way it looked. I even had the bodice cut out and yet it sat until this weekend when I decided to see how it looked as a dress. I just have too many projects that sit around for months (years!) because they aren't coming out as I'd envisioned.


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



Beautiful!  Love the fabric and how you used it!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)




close up of main fabric





Hannah checking it out...


----------



## MermaidTales

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of main fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah checking it out...



This is beautiful... what gorgeous fabrics! What an adorable baby too! She looks so happy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of main fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah checking it out...



It is some slippery stuff!  The quilt is adorable and you did such a good job,  I love the look.


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah checking it out...



Ever Cute 



teresajoy said:


> I love the pants and all the cute baby stuff!! I need a baby shower I can go to so I can make some cute things like this!



Thanks.  I was thinking that for a while, but right now I have lots of showers to sew for, so be careful what you wish for.



emcreative said:


> /popping in
> 
> 
> DRAGON FABRIC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /popping out



that's why I bought all they had.

 Love the way you pop in and out.



angel23321 said:


> Thanks Heather...that was way too easy.
> 
> So here are the infamous Easter dresses. Thanks to JoEllen who sent me two yards of fabric so I could finish them.



Everything is adorable.



ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



Still love this.  I have the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book, so now I have the Feliz pattern, and I bought some fabric to make a Feliz, now just to find the time and the motivation.




luvinyou said:


> I am like 90% sure my Fabricland carries the animal print.  And because it is from Fabricland it is probably a ridiculous price like $10 or $15



Yeah, some things are priced crazy, which is why I hardly ever buy stuff at full price, just wait for a members sale.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

19 Days and I am still working on quilts not customs!  I need to get a few T shirts embroidered now that I have the approval of all involved then I want to recut and alter some our out already made clothing.  DH finally gave the nod to amp up the colours and fabrics.

DD will be flying up for a visit and wears a full upper torso brace.  I have to remake all her dresses into shirt with skirts.  

But first, I need to get the border on my new quilt and finish it.  Next week go to the city and get the boarder for the previously posted quilt with the vine.  I didn't like the last border so I cut it off!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> For the wonderland Tea Party, I'm using the ALice feliz that I used for the movie premiere (figured for all that work I'd like her to wear it at least twice LOL.)  In case you missed it last month, here's a repost:


Nicole, this is beyond wonderful.  I saw the fabric and hoped someone would make something.  You have mad skilz and this is beautiful!


angel23321 said:


> And some big beautiful bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for the Easter egg hunt.


Perfect spring colours and wonderful Easter dresses!  I love the design and the huge bows.  Oh to have young girls, you are all so lucky.  The embroidery is adorable and very sweet, it stitched out so very well.  Good work.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> We should get together...I hate to cut and love to sew!



I'll join too.  I could make 10 times the things in a week if someone would just cut it out for me!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> Hannah checking it out...



Oh,  precious.  And I applaud you for using minky and satin on the same project...thats quite a chore to keep them from sliding all over the place.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> 2 things....
> 1)  For any of you that have the Brother PE-750D....where is the stinkin' USB port located?  I am thinking they made this machine with and without.  I got the "without" unless it is really hidden.



I hope you were able to find this already but just in case I took a picture of where mine is so maybe it will help you.  As I took this picture though I realized that I have a 780-D instead of the 750-D like I thought so it might be different.  Shouldn't be hard to miss in the photo since I have a bright pink USB stick so I don't confuse it with dh's...lol.


----------



## birdie757

Ok, so I got the book with the Feliz pattern in it and excited flipped through it to the pattern and I was totally shocked that it has no ruffles?  Did you guys just start a trend...lol?  I don't think I have seen one on this board with out butt ruffles.

I do have an brain storming question though....I want to make a princess dress for dd with the Minnie princesses around the hem of the skirt...but I can't think for the life of me for what embroidery to put on the bodice to tie it all together.  I was thinking maybe just a plain princess crown but it seems so un-disney.  I also thought of writing "Minnie" but her block letters fit so much better with her polka dot traditional dress.  I have been stressing out about this for over a month now and am at a total loss.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I got the book with the Feliz pattern in it and excited flipped through it to the pattern and I was totally shocked that it has no ruffles?  Did you guys just start a trend...lol?  I don't think I have seen one on this board with out butt ruffles.
> 
> I do have an brain storming question though....I want to make a princess dress for dd with the Minnie princesses around the hem of the skirt...but I can't think for the life of me for what embroidery to put on the bodice to tie it all together.  I was thinking maybe just a plain princess crown but it seems so un-disney.  I also thought of writing "Minnie" but her block letters fit so much better with her polka dot traditional dress.  I have been stressing out about this for over a month now and am at a total loss.



Here's what I might do.....I would email Claire with stitchontime and ask her to digitize something for you...in my mind I see Minne standing in her little eyelet pantaloons and a little camisole and holding a dress in each hand....

just a thought


Do any of you know of a foot that would help keep the minkee in position? I had 2 problems with it
1. It stretched sooo easily that my pieces changed shape just in trying to pin it.
2. It kept creeping out from under the foot as I was sewing. 
This is why my corners do not match up.


On a side note- just cause I know I can talk "mom stuff" here....Hannah moved to her crib after we came home from Florida- so it's been about 2 weeks now and she is sleeping thru most nights. AND yesterday she took a REAL nap (thats how I managed that little quilt in just 3 hours)
But what I hate is that I put her down, I let her cry for for about 10 minutes (not hard crying but, whining, then crying, then quiet, than whining, but as the minutes ticked by- she got worse) so I went it, got her, came out, rocked her- within 2 minutes she was truly out. I put her back down- and that was it.

Today i brought her in (still awake this time, but I knew she needed to nap) put her down, left, she cried steady for 5 min, I went in, got her, rocked her- she was out in a few minutes- put her back down, Shes sleeping now, dont know if it will be like yesterday or shorter, we shall see.

I really hate that she seems to have to go thru this crying thing first.

If I try to just rock her, sometimes that works, but, like today, she just wasnt settling down.....ETA-nevermind, shes awake and crying. sigh...

Her eye appointment with the surgeon is tomorrow. DH is taking the day off to make the hour+ drive with me and Megan will be in Preschool.
Her eyes are still the same, so I suspect he will say surgery is the course we have to go on. Which, pardon my french, sucks.

Gorgeous here- 85!!!!!!

I hate to think of when it goes back to typical Spring temps of 65.


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I got the book with the Feliz pattern in it and excited flipped through it to the pattern and I was totally shocked that it has no ruffles?  Did you guys just start a trend...lol?  I don't think I have seen one on this board with out butt ruffles.
> 
> I do have an brain storming question though....I want to make a princess dress for dd with the Minnie princesses around the hem of the skirt...but I can't think for the life of me for what embroidery to put on the bodice to tie it all together.  I was thinking maybe just a plain princess crown but it seems so un-disney.  I also thought of writing "Minnie" but her block letters fit so much better with her polka dot traditional dress.  I have been stressing out about this for over a month now and am at a total loss.



in the bookmarks is Trilliums tutorial for the Feliz, trust me- do not try to make this dress without it: it's awesome!
What about a Minnie head with a crown or princess "hat"? I know I've seen a couple


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> Hannah checking it out...



Great job Momma!!  Looks like it's baby approved, she's so CUTE!!

Ya'll are making it really hard to stay on task and clean out the boys' closets!!  I wanna sew!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Someone asked about ribbon embroidery- here is an article that talks about it, as well as a book.
Sew Beautiful magazine came out with an issue (not the last issue, but the one before that I believe) with oodles of how to's on ribbon embroidery

http://sewbeautifulmag.blogspot.com/2010/03/giveaway-time-silk-ribbon-embroidery.html


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

MermaidTales said:


> This is beautiful... what gorgeous fabrics! What an adorable baby too! She looks so happy!



What a cute cute blankie and baby


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of main fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah checking it out...


Adorable blanket and baby.  Reminds me I need to make Megan some sort of lovey blanket.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> On a side note- just cause I know I can talk "mom stuff" here....Hannah moved to her crib after we came home from Florida- so it's been about 2 weeks now and she is sleeping thru most nights. AND yesterday she took a REAL nap (thats how I managed that little quilt in just 3 hours)
> But what I hate is that I put her down, I let her cry for for about 10 minutes (not hard crying but, whining, then crying, then quiet, than whining, but as the minutes ticked by- she got worse) so I went it, got her, came out, rocked her- within 2 minutes she was truly out. I put her back down- and that was it.
> 
> Today i brought her in (still awake this time, but I knew she needed to nap) put her down, left, she cried steady for 5 min, I went in, got her, rocked her- she was out in a few minutes- put her back down, Shes sleeping now, dont know if it will be like yesterday or shorter, we shall see.
> 
> I really hate that she seems to have to go thru this crying thing first.
> 
> If I try to just rock her, sometimes that works, but, like today, she just wasnt settling down.....ETA-nevermind, shes awake and crying. sigh...


I feel your pain.  Megan WILL NOT go to sleep without some crying.  Does not matter if I rock her or not, she cries.  And she can get herself all worked up so very easily.  We still have to swaddle one arm in because when she gets all crazy, she scratches herself something fierce.



ireland_nicole said:


> in the bookmarks is Trilliums tutorial for the Feliz, trust me- do not try to make this dress without it: it's awesome!
> What about a Minnie head with a crown or princess "hat"? I know I've seen a couple



I have not made the Feliz yet but the Sewing clothes Kids Love book seems to come with better instructions than the individual pattern.


----------



## birdie757

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's what I might do.....I would email Claire with stitchontime and ask her to digitize something for you...in my mind I see Minne standing in her little eyelet pantaloons and a little camisole and holding a dress in each hand....
> 
> just a thought
> 
> 
> Do any of you know of a foot that would help keep the minkee in position? I had 2 problems with it
> 1. It stretched sooo easily that my pieces changed shape just in trying to pin it.
> 2. It kept creeping out from under the foot as I was sewing.
> This is why my corners do not match up.


Oooh, that is a great idea.  I digitize too and I think I have a coloring book picture of minnie at a vanity primping....that could be really cool!

As for your minky...sometimes if the material is knit the feed dogs will stretch it out.  When I have this problem with very thin sheer fabric or really stretchy knits I will put a piece of tissue paper in between the feed dogs and the fabric I am sewing.  This keeps it from stretching and you can just tear it off when it is sewn.  I use the kind you use for gift wrapping.  It also helps sometimes to lengthen your stitch length.  Sometimes I use 3 or even 3.5 for a stitch length on stretchy or thing material.



ireland_nicole said:


> in the bookmarks is Trilliums tutorial for the Feliz, trust me- do not try to make this dress without it: it's awesome!
> What about a Minnie head with a crown or princess "hat"? I know I've seen a couple


Thanks for the tips!  I have lots of butt ruffle dress patterns so I know how to do it but I just found it amazing how creative the people on this board are with really making patterns amazing.


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of main fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah checking it out...



So sweet. I love the fabric choice. and the softness of colors. and Hello....Miss Hannah is so darn cute!


----------



## PrincessKell

troijka said:


> Okay, here is my take on the simply sweet princess sundresses. It's Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel (not THRILLED with that one, but it's hard to interpret a fish) and my little Tinkerbell.  Try to check out her shoes. We got the most compliments on those!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to throw this one in...I love it.  My older daughter has waited SO long for a baby!)



Oh my heavens, how sweet is that picture. I really like your Ariel dress. It turned out really nice. They all look so fantabulous!


Well, its been bit since I have been on, I've been sick and trying to focus on Peach and the new house and school. She hasn't totally made the change likable yet. She won't sleep in her room yet and we have been here two months now. Change is so hard on her....ugh. But we are slowly getting things done the way they need to be to feel more homely which makes things a little easier for her. Little by little I guess. 

Just when she started to light up and have no problems with school anymore the "other" teacher came back. Georgia has a split teacher class. Three weeks on for one and then switch. One of the teachers is not very nice and is old school and doesn't listen to me, the IEP or anything. I have had soooo many meetings with the school and her and nothing helps. The "Golden"  teacher is just AWESOME with Peach. Does everything to help her with out making it easy for Peach to get used to someone doing things for her. She actually watches for Peach's visual signs  when things are about to go behavior central and does the correct things for her to help her calm down not wind her up like the "other" teacher... Anyway, Georgia went back to school yesterday from spring break and the "other" teacher is back, and we have had two very HARD mornings of "I don't want to go to school"... wish me luck I can get her going again... its like I need to make a count down chain for when "golden" comes back! oooh say...thats not a bad idea! Thanks! haha 


Everything posted lately looks amazing. You ladies are really whipping some grand beauties up!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> I hope you were able to find this already but just in case I took a picture of where mine is so maybe it will help you.  As I took this picture though I realized that I have a 780-D instead of the 750-D like I thought so it might be different.  Shouldn't be hard to miss in the photo since I have a bright pink USB stick so I don't confuse it with dh's...lol.



Yes, I have discovered that mine does NOT have a USB port.  I heard that they made some 750D without USB ports and then started making them with.  Even though I just got my machine, it is not BRAND new.  The lady I bought it from said she used it about 3 times, I think.  Then decided "embroidery" was not her thing.  So I am not sure how long she actually had it but it is like BRAND new.  I still love it and so far it stitches beautifully (I have only done the pre-loaded designs).  I will just download to memory cards and use that way...not a biggie.  My computer is in a totally different part of the house anyway so either way it was going to be a hassle to connect them.  Thanks for printing the picture though.  My card reader is in the same place as yours so if I had one, this picture would have been very helpful!  



birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I got the book with the Feliz pattern in it and excited flipped through it to the pattern and I was totally shocked that it has no ruffles?  Did you guys just start a trend...lol?  I don't think I have seen one on this board with out butt ruffles.
> 
> I do have an brain storming question though....I want to make a princess dress for dd with the Minnie princesses around the hem of the skirt...but I can't think for the life of me for what embroidery to put on the bodice to tie it all together.  I was thinking maybe just a plain princess crown but it seems so un-disney.  I also thought of writing "Minnie" but her block letters fit so much better with her polka dot traditional dress.  I have been stressing out about this for over a month now and am at a total loss.



Yes, I was in the same boat.  When I got the pattern, I was shocked it didn't include the ruffle instructions but like pp said...just use the trillium tutorial and you will be fine.  The ruffles are not hard at all, just time consuming.  

As for the "Minnie" idea....I think Minnie in front of the castle? Or what about a picture of her "thinking" about what to wear ...sort of like this...
http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Minnie-Mouse/Minnie-Mouse-Color-Page5.jpg 
(maybe someone could digitize that for you)?


----------



## ut*disney

Has anyone ever bought from american-sewing.com?  I found them doing a search for the Brother Innov-is 2800D.  They have a 2500D $500 cheaper than the *sticker price* of the 2800D at our local dealer.  Then add $247.50 on top of that for tax, which totals a difference of $652.49.  Brother is offering a $200 rebate if you buy between April 9-April 19.  

I'm leary of buying something like this online.  Would it be better to buy through a local dealer?  Even if it was almost $700 more?

NOTE:  I had to make a correction here.  I am getting SO confused with all of these model numbers.  UGH!  I have been looking at the 2800D.  American-Sewing has a 2500D for $500 less than the 2800D.  This will NOT qualify for the rebate.  In any event, it is $500 less than the 2800D.  I am trying to figure out what the differences are in the machines.  I'll make a separate post in case this gets lost in all of this.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ut*disney said:


> Has anyone ever bought from american-sewing.com?  I found them doing a search for the Brother Innov-is 2800D.  They have the machine $500 cheaper than the *sticker price* our local dealer quoted us.  Then add $247.50 on top of that for tax, which totals a difference of $652.49.  Brother is offering a $200 rebate if you buy between April 9-April 19.
> 
> I'm leary of buying something like this online.  Would it be better to buy through a local dealer?  Even if it was almost $700 more?



OOOOhhh, that's a tuffy!!  I'm not sure.  Maybe do a search on the BBB to make sure it's a reputable business??  $700 is quite a savings and would be hard to pass up in my opinion.  The only thing I'm thinking of is a dealer is usually helpful with showing you how to use your machine (although, I took my machine class about 2 or 3 months after I played around with mine, so she really didn't show me much I hadn't figured out on my own already)  But the other thing is service and/or maintanance plans are probably going to run you more money when you need to bring the machine in for work.  

Oh, and does the site offer a return policy?  How much is shipping going to be? AND, what do they do for you if the machine arrives broken?  Those are the only things that come to mind for me.  I think I'd be nervous buying something so fragile online...sort of the way I always admire lovely pottery on Etsy, but I never buy it fearing it would come to me in a million pieces.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ut*disney said:


> Has anyone ever bought from american-sewing.com?  I found them doing a search for the Brother Innov-is 2800D.  They have the machine $500 cheaper than the *sticker price* our local dealer quoted us.  Then add $247.50 on top of that for tax, which totals a difference of $652.49.  Brother is offering a $200 rebate if you buy between April 9-April 19.
> 
> I'm leary of buying something like this online.  Would it be better to buy through a local dealer?  Even if it was almost $700 more?



Thats my shop.  They repair my machines and I buy from them.  I don't know if your local or not but the shop sure has a lot in a tiny area.  Mark is very knowledgable and can tell you anything about every machine in the shop.  The old guy who owns it is a little testy but still a great guy.  I travel to them but the close one is the pits.

By the way, I will be going there tomorrow if you need any answers or anything.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody,

I don't post often, but I'm hoping someone can give me some sewing advice.

My daughter is in an ice show next month and needs a skating dress in a specific color. It's proving to be difficult to find. Skate dress patterns don't seem to be much different from swimwear patterns so I was wondering how difficult it was to sew with that sort of fabric and how hard it is to make that type of garment. I think I've passed the beginner stage in my ability level so I have some sewing experience, but not like most of you do.

Just about any help you could offer would be appreciated!

Thanks so much!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ut*disney

Diz-Mommy said:


> OOOOhhh, that's a tuffy!!  I'm not sure.  Maybe do a search on the BBB to make sure it's a reputable business??  $700 is quite a savings and would be hard to pass up in my opinion.  The only thing I'm thinking of is a dealer is usually helpful with showing you how to use your machine (although, I took my machine class about 2 or 3 months after I played around with mine, so she really didn't show me much I hadn't figured out on my own already)  But the other thing is service and/or maintanance plans are probably going to run you more money when you need to bring the machine in for work.
> 
> Oh, and does the site offer a return policy?  How much is shipping going to be? AND, what do they do for you if the machine arrives broken?  Those are the only things that come to mind for me.  I think I'd be nervous buying something so fragile online...sort of the way I always admire lovely pottery on Etsy, but I never buy it fearing it would come to me in a million pieces.



That's just it!  NO tax.  NO shipping.  It is a straight price for the machine, which is $500 cheaper than our local dealer! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Thats my shop.  They repair my machines and I buy from them.  I don't know if your local or not but the shop sure has a lot in a tiny area.  Mark is very knowledgable and can tell you anything about every machine in the shop.  The old guy who owns it is a little testy but still a great guy.  I travel to them but the close one is the pits.
> 
> By the way, I will be going there tomorrow if you need any answers or anything.



I'm in Texas.  The store is located in New Jersey.    I found them online with a search for Brother Innov-Is 2500D.  I'll have to call them and see what their policy is on returned items if they are damaged in shipping.


----------



## ut*disney

I just spoke with Mark.    They offer a 2 year warranty in addition to the Brother warranty.  Their 2 year warranty includes 2 years free parts and labor AND 2 years free pick up and delivery through UPS (if you need to return your machine for repairs).

I asked if the machine arrives broken or damaged, what happens.  He said the machine is insured (shipped through UPS) and they (American-Sewing) take care of everything.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I'm in Texas.  The store is located in New Jersey.    I found them online with a search for Brother Innov-Is 2800D.  I'll have to call them and see what their policy is on returned items if they are damaged in shipping.[/QUOTE]

If they pack it anything like they packed my machine when they picked it up to fix it, you could throw it off a building and be ok.  If your ever in the area, I take you to it.  Right next to it is the cutest little pet food store.  As I said, if you need anything let me know.


----------



## ellenbenny

ut*disney said:


> Has anyone ever bought from american-sewing.com?  I found them doing a search for the Brother Innov-is 2800D.  They have the machine $500 cheaper than the *sticker price* our local dealer quoted us.  Then add $247.50 on top of that for tax, which totals a difference of $652.49.  Brother is offering a $200 rebate if you buy between April 9-April 19.
> 
> I'm leary of buying something like this online.  Would it be better to buy through a local dealer?  Even if it was almost $700 more?



That sounds very tempting.  I looked up their website, and they do advertise good prices for the brother machines.  The one concern I have is that I thought that Brother does not allow advertising prices online or selling outside of the store's sales territory.  So it would seem they are going against Brother's policies.  Not sure if there is any ramifications other than to the store if they get caught?  I will be very interested to hear what you decide because I am having serious new machine envy right now and am looking for where I can get the best price.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> That sounds very tempting.  I looked up their website, and they do advertise good prices for the brother machines.  The one concern I have is that I thought that Brother does not allow advertising prices online or selling outside of the store's sales territory.  So it would seem they are going against Brother's policies.  Not sure if there is any ramifications other than to the store if they get caught?  I will be very interested to hear what you decide because I am having serious new machine envy right now and am looking for where I can get the best price.



just to throw it in there, the shop I bought mine (Viking Designer SE) sells used machines and I think she would be willing to ship. Its Yankee Quilter in Oxford CT. I think they have a Saphire and a Designer SE there now and Im sure after the Martha Pullen retreat there will be more since people tend to trade up to the Diamond after being at those.


----------



## ut*disney

The *ONLY* drawback I have to purchasing the Innov-is 2500D is the fact it is not MAC compatible.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my MAC.  I guess I could always go to the library and download designs to put on my machine.


----------



## ellenbenny

ellenbenny said:


> That sounds very tempting.  I looked up their website, and they do advertise good prices for the brother machines.  The one concern I have is that I thought that Brother does not allow advertising prices online or selling outside of the store's sales territory.  So it would seem they are going against Brother's policies.  Not sure if there is any ramifications other than to the store if they get caught?  I will be very interested to hear what you decide because I am having serious new machine envy right now and am looking for where I can get the best price.



To follow up on my own post, I went to the Brother website and looked for authorized dealers in the Princeton, NJ area and this store does not come up.  Do you know if they have another location?  I don't know if Brother will honor the rebate if you purchase from a non-authorized dealer?


----------



## ut*disney

NOTE:  I had to make a correction in my post above (#1670).  I am getting SO confused with all of these model numbers.  UGH!  I have been looking at the 2800D.  American-Sewing has a 2500D for $500 less than the 2800D.  This will NOT qualify for the rebate.  In any event, it is $500 less than the 2800D.  I am trying to figure out what the differences are in the machines to see if the 2800D would be worth paying $652.49 more.


----------



## ut*disney

ellenbenny said:


> To follow up on my own post, I went to the Brother website and looked for authorized dealers in the Princeton, NJ area and this store does not come up.  Do you know if they have another location?  I don't know if Brother will honor the rebate if you purchase from a non-authorized dealer?



Brother does not honor rebates that are not from authorized dealers.  The rebate would not work in this case though because it is the wrong model number.


----------



## ut*disney

Any MAC users out there tried Stitch Buddy?

http://www.stitchbuddy.de/


----------



## ellenbenny

ut*disney said:


> Brother does not honor rebates that are not from authorized dealers.  The rebate would not work in this case though because it is the wrong model number.



Do you know if Brother will honor the manufacturer's warranty if you purchased it from a non-authorized dealer?


----------



## WelovMickey!

Hi,

I have posted I think twice on this thread.  But I am always lurking  I wanted to post something I just made. I am always inspired by everyone's talents. Thank-you for sharing your tips and tricks!


----------



## billwendy

WelovMickey! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have posted I think twice on this thread.  But I am always lurking  I wanted to post something I just made. I am always inspired by everyone's talents. Thank-you for sharing your tips and tricks!



So cute ingrid!!!!

Nicole = that baby is SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'll be praying for you guys tomorrow at her eye appointment!!!

Well, we are bout 1 week away from leaving and my allergies are totally out of control. Called the regular asthma/allergy doc and they can get me in mid MAY!!!! ugh - no way!! So, I called our local Medical Aid Unit(a walk in place) and they were so nice! So, I have a huge allergy flare up, plus a sinus infection plus borderline bronchitis!!!!! What is up with THAT!!!!! I dont feel terrible, but am uber tired and my chest is soooo tight, although starting to feel looser now that I've had some good doses of advair in me!!! I've been getting so short of breath just walking around work! I gotta kick this ASAP!!!! I have to be ready to be on the MOVE!!!! lol!!!

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> So cute ingrid!!!!
> 
> Nicole = that baby is SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'll be praying for you guys tomorrow at her eye appointment!!!
> 
> Well, we are bout 1 week away from leaving and my allergies are totally out of control. Called the regular asthma/allergy doc and they can get me in mid MAY!!!! ugh - no way!! So, I called our local Medical Aid Unit(a walk in place) and they were so nice! So, I have a huge allergy flare up, plus a sinus infection plus borderline bronchitis!!!!! What is up with THAT!!!!! I dont feel terrible, but am uber tired and my chest is soooo tight, although starting to feel looser now that I've had some good doses of advair in me!!! I've been getting so short of breath just walking around work! I gotta kick this ASAP!!!! I have to be ready to be on the MOVE!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?



I take bee pollen and b-2 to control my allergies.  It helps so much.  I have severe allergies and was on so many meds and they wanted shots too.  I can breath and haven't touch an inhaler since 05.   The b-2 was for miagraines but it has a side affect of lessing allergies in some people.  Otherwise, I would be trapped in the house.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> So cute ingrid!!!!
> 
> Nicole = that baby is SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'll be praying for you guys tomorrow at her eye appointment!!!
> 
> Well, we are bout 1 week away from leaving and my allergies are totally out of control. Called the regular asthma/allergy doc and they can get me in mid MAY!!!! ugh - no way!! So, I called our local Medical Aid Unit(a walk in place) and they were so nice! So, I have a huge allergy flare up, plus a sinus infection plus borderline bronchitis!!!!! What is up with THAT!!!!! I dont feel terrible, but am uber tired and my chest is soooo tight, although starting to feel looser now that I've had some good doses of advair in me!!! I've been getting so short of breath just walking around work! I gotta kick this ASAP!!!! I have to be ready to be on the MOVE!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?



Oh yeah, but Im ahead of you. I had mine exactly 10 days before my flight. I had severe bronchitis, asthma, et al. I went to my regular doc, since I thought I was just ya know "regular sick" and he said if I had waited another day or 2 I would no doubt have had walking pneumonia....
SO..I increased my advair, used my inhaler 3x a day, took my xyzal and took a really heavy duty antibiotic and voila! I was pretty close to healthy by the time we left. Hope you kick it in the pants real good! and thanks for the prayers, her apt is at 11:10am tomorrow and Im a bit nervous.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Ok, so I have to share this with other "Believers" - others won't understand!

I am fortunate to get to go into my daughter's 1st grade class as a collaborative teacher. When I got there this am they were going over their morning work - the question was
The girl sprinkled magic dust on the pumpkin and it turned into a carriage.
True or Make Believe

Of course my daughter circled True but the teacher told them it was Make Believe and the look on my daughter's face almost made me cry right there! She sheepishly erased her answer and circled Make Believe.

When her group got to my table, I told her that she had the right answer and that she should change it...she felt SO relieved and changed it immediately and said "they must not have been to Disney or seen the movie". I'm hoping she's still a believer!!!

I know that she will know the "truth" someday, but I'm not ready for it today!

Please know I'm not bashing the teacher/work, just sharing an experience!


----------



## Tweevil

It is official - I can't sew or cut in a straight line....ugh....

And, I did the first Simply Sweet and I can't read directions & the second one I cut wrong and had to do it differently.LOL
I will learn how to sew... I will learn how to sew...


----------



## Cibahwewah

I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Ok, so I have to share this with other "Believers" - others won't understand!
> 
> I am fortunate to get to go into my daughter's 1st grade class as a collaborative teacher. When I got there this am they were going over their morning work - the question was
> The girl sprinkled magic dust on the pumpkin and it turned into a carriage.
> True or Make Believe
> 
> Of course my daughter circled True but the teacher told them it was Make Believe and the look on my daughter's face almost made me cry right there! She sheepishly erased her answer and circled Make Believe.
> 
> When her group got to my table, I told her that she had the right answer and that she should change it...she felt SO relieved and changed it immediately and said "they must not have been to Disney or seen the movie". I'm hoping she's still a believer!!!
> 
> I know that she will know the "truth" someday, but I'm not ready for it today!
> 
> Please know I'm not bashing the teacher/work, just sharing an experience!



I have heard stories about this and I just dont get why they feel the need to do this with kids. Is it really neccessary to bash their imaginations? That's what makes it fun! If I ever hear that this is going to be coming up in my kid's classes I will keep them home from school that day!


----------



## therannj

Great work, I love all the ideas.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Well, we are bout 1 week away from leaving and my allergies are totally out of control. Called the regular asthma/allergy doc and they can get me in mid MAY!!!! ugh - no way!! So, I called our local Medical Aid Unit(a walk in place) and they were so nice! So, I have a huge allergy flare up, plus a sinus infection plus borderline bronchitis!!!!! What is up with THAT!!!!! I dont feel terrible, but am uber tired and my chest is soooo tight, although starting to feel looser now that I've had some good doses of advair in me!!! I've been getting so short of breath just walking around work! I gotta kick this ASAP!!!! I have to be ready to be on the MOVE!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?



I don't normally suffer too bad but this year is the worst I have ever experienced.  I have never had itchy eyes but have it bad this year.  Really painful sinus pressure too.  

I had brochitis for the first time ever in January and I also had whooping cough.  I wonder if this has made me prone to the allergies this year.

So...I took a Claritin D 24 hour this morning and while it did relieve the sinus pressure it made my a bit jiggy and SO tired.  I was in a meeting this afternoon with ONE other person and I fell asleep as she talked to me.  I appoligized and am now hoping she won't tell my boss.  I don't know if I should hope that I'll get used to the Claritin, if I should try children's Claritin to get a smaller dose, or consider going to a doctor (really don't want to do that.....).



Hope you find some relief before your very magical trip!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!). 


So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> I do answer when I see stuff, I promise.  This working full time thing is really for the birds- I miss a lot LOL.  Unfortunately, yes, there are several dresses I've made Caitie (mostly Disney themed ones) that she has only worn once or twice outside of the house.  In her case it's because she's older, and what would be appropriate at the premiere of the movie or at WDW wouldn't be considered appropriate at her age in other environments.  I don't let her wear anything Disney themed to school, because she's 10 and in 4th grade and the kids tease her mercilessly already.  Thankfully, most of it goes over her head because of the autism, but I try not to do anything to make it worse.  She does wear them for dress up around the house and some of our favorites I hang on her "fashion wall" in her room.


Oh that is such a shame that 10 year old think they are too old for Disney. Times really have changed. I was Belle at 10 years old for Halloween at school and I was a hit! Glad to know that she gets to wear those beautiful dresses you make more that just once. Most of the time Hannah just wears her stuff around the house, but that makes me happy! 



NiniMorris said:


> aka as the exclamation point abuser!!!!


If you get a new machine it will be faster...  
Just saying.. LOL!
I was amazed at how much faster my Bernina is than the one I had before.
 at the exclaimation point abuser! I'm guilty too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Nope, I don't think you're weird at all.  With my kids, if something is special for an occasion they have to wait until that event to wear it for the first time...but after that, it's fair game!  This can be interesting especially with my little Hannah Diva!  Love the pettis to the baseball game, etc...but that's why I have them!
> The only exception to this might be if it were some kind of "heirloom" type item I needed to get through to the next generation.  My kids aren't very kind on clothes, and I'm honestly not one of those moms who never let them get dirty so I always have to assume the first wear may be the last!
> 
> 
> I didn't get anything!  I was drooling over the dragon fabric on the cool easy fits a few pages back.  Yes, I think I'm the queen of the random posting!


That is great that Hannah is a Diva and can wear her diva clothes everywhere. 
I let my Hannah get dirty. Oxyclean takes out everything... seriously! I have gotten out fruit stains from when she was a baby that had been there for years! Nothing would get them out then, but oxy clean took em out now. yay!
I let Hannah wear her heirloom stuff. I can fix it if she tears the lace or anything like that. Plus by the time she has children my stuff will be way better than it is now so i'll want to make all new stuff. hehe


LisaZoe said:


> No, you're not weird. I actually think that I may have ended Zoe's interest in customs earlier than it would otherwise have been because I really limited when she could wear them. She wasn't used to the attention she'd get when wearing them and it made her uncomfortable. I just worried about things getting stained or otherwise messed up and realize now that it was silly since most sewing moms only have a short time when their kids will wear what mom made.
> I'll join that club! I don't know why I almost dread cutting things out.


I find we get ugly reactions from people around here when Hannah wears her customs. thankfully she doesn't mind. I've had people make faces when they ask me where I bought it from and I say I made it myself. I really feel that they are jealous that they don't have my sewing skillz!! 
Luckily Hannah doesn't care that people sometimes give her ugly looks. She's into the "this is pretty and I want to wear it now" stage. I don't know anyone else in my area that sews and is my age, but there are alot of boutiques. I guess some people don't like the style I dress her in so maybe that is why we get some ugly comments or ugly looks. I really hope it doesn't turn her off to it.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


AWWW!! <3 her!! She is beautiful. Love the blankee too. I need to learn how to do that. OOOH! You need to get some flurr..... she would love it. I don't think it will be as messy as minkee. I got some, but haven't used it yet. I bought it to make a present for someone else, but kept it for myself!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do any of you know of a foot that would help keep the minkee in position? I had 2 problems with it
> 1. It stretched sooo easily that my pieces changed shape just in trying to pin it.
> 2. It kept creeping out from under the foot as I was sewing.
> This is why my corners do not match up.
> 
> 
> On a side note- just cause I know I can talk "mom stuff" here....Hannah moved to her crib after we came home from Florida- so it's been about 2 weeks now and she is sleeping thru most nights. AND yesterday she took a REAL nap (thats how I managed that little quilt in just 3 hours)
> But what I hate is that I put her down, I let her cry for for about 10 minutes (not hard crying but, whining, then crying, then quiet, than whining, but as the minutes ticked by- she got worse) so I went it, got her, came out, rocked her- within 2 minutes she was truly out. I put her back down- and that was it.
> 
> Today i brought her in (still awake this time, but I knew she needed to nap) put her down, left, she cried steady for 5 min, I went in, got her, rocked her- she was out in a few minutes- put her back down, Shes sleeping now, dont know if it will be like yesterday or shorter, we shall see.
> 
> I really hate that she seems to have to go thru this crying thing first.
> 
> If I try to just rock her, sometimes that works, but, like today, she just wasnt settling down.....ETA-nevermind, shes awake and crying. sigh...
> 
> Her eye appointment with the surgeon is tomorrow. DH is taking the day off to make the hour+ drive with me and Megan will be in Preschool.
> Her eyes are still the same, so I suspect he will say surgery is the course we have to go on. Which, pardon my french, sucks.
> 
> Gorgeous here- 85!!!!!!
> 
> I hate to think of when it goes back to typical Spring temps of 65.


That's frustrating about Hannah. No clue what to tell you there. I still rock Hannah to sleep at night and she just goes to sleep most of the time. Sometimes she wakes up when I put her down. Probably time for me to give up rocking her, but I don't want to. She's probably my one and only baby!
Not sure about the minkee either. I'd just sergerate it. 



birdie757 said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I have lots of butt ruffle dress patterns so I know how to do it but I just found it amazing how creative the people on this board are with really making patterns amazing.


My pattern tells you to put the ruffles on. Kinda confused how you said yours doesn't. It doesn't tell you where to put them, but the pictures show them and it tells you to put them on. I think it just says "embellish with ruffles". I just followed the pictures on the website.



ut*disney said:


> Has anyone ever bought from american-sewing.com?  I found them doing a search for the Brother Innov-is 2800D.  They have a 2500D $500 cheaper than the *sticker price* of the 2800D at our local dealer.  Then add $247.50 on top of that for tax, which totals a difference of $652.49.  Brother is offering a $200 rebate if you buy between April 9-April 19.
> 
> I'm leary of buying something like this online.  Would it be better to buy through a local dealer?  Even if it was almost $700 more?
> 
> NOTE:  I had to make a correction here.  I am getting SO confused with all of these model numbers.  UGH!  I have been looking at the 2800D.  American-Sewing has a 2500D for $500 less than the 2800D.  This will NOT qualify for the rebate.  In any event, it is $500 less than the 2800D.  I am trying to figure out what the differences are in the machines.  I'll make a separate post in case this gets lost in all of this.


I wouldn't do it. If you need something fixed in a hurry or need some quick help the guy far away won't be able to help you. Sure he might be able to help you troubleshoot on the phone, but it isn't the same. I bought my machine online and totally regretted it because the dealer in town wouldn't help me. If you live in Texas there are tons of dealers there. You can probably find a dealer that will give you a better price or even give you a deal on display model.



ellenbenny said:


> That sounds very tempting.  I looked up their website, and they do advertise good prices for the brother machines.  The one concern I have is that I thought that Brother does not allow advertising prices online or selling outside of the store's sales territory.  So it would seem they are going against Brother's policies.  Not sure if there is any ramifications other than to the store if they get caught?  I will be very interested to hear what you decide because I am having serious new machine envy right now and am looking for where I can get the best price.


Brother allows them to sell machines that are discontinued. That is why you can't go online and buy the newest Brother machine from a dealer. You can buy the older models that they no longer sell in the stores. This is what my MIL explained to me and she works at Babylock.


ut*disney said:


> The *ONLY* drawback I have to purchasing the Innov-is 2500D is the fact it is not MAC compatible.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my MAC.  I guess I could always go to the library and download designs to put on my machine.


 Can't you run programs in windows on mac? I heard that somewhere.... I'd ask about it on a sewing forum. 



WelovMickey! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have posted I think twice on this thread.  But I am always lurking  I wanted to post something I just made. I am always inspired by everyone's talents. Thank-you for sharing your tips and tricks!


Cute!! Come out of lurkdom more often! 



Cibahwewah said:


> I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.


Cute Ariel stuff. You sure have been busy! Way to use your scraps!



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).
> 
> 
> So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?


Pretty sure there is no hand sewing on that dress!  I love hand sewing though. maybe that is why I've only made it once. hehe


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me. 
Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me. 

I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do any of you know of a foot that would help keep the minkee in position? I had 2 problems with it
> 1. It stretched sooo easily that my pieces changed shape just in trying to pin it.
> 2. It kept creeping out from under the foot as I was sewing.
> This is why my corners do not match up.



For step 1, be careful!!!  Pin the corners then pin the centers, if you know what I mean.  This is all theoretical...I just bought my first minkee today, and after reading your post I bought just enough to play with, not enough for a full-on twin sized quilt.   I liked the tissue paper suggestion, too.

As for the second, do you have a walking foot?  It looks like a Rube Goldberg experiment gone awry.  It's whole purpose in life is to pull the top fabric along.  It's got little feet, just like the feed dogs, and marches along taking the top fabric with it.

Or, what seam allowance are you using?  With lots of machines, if you're using a 1/4" seam allowance, you're only using one of your feed dogs.  If you've got a zigzag foot and a moveable needle you can put the zigzag foot on and nudge the needle to the right just enough so that the 1/4 inch seam lines up with the right edge of your zigzag foot.

Deb


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Astro Orbiter said:


> For step 1, be careful!!!  Pin the corners then pin the centers, if you know what I mean.  This is all theoretical...I just bought my first minkee today, and after reading your post I bought just enough to play with, not enough for a full-on twin sized quilt.   I liked the tissue paper suggestion, too.
> 
> As for the second, do you have a walking foot?  It looks like a Rube Goldberg experiment gone awry.  It's whole purpose in life is to pull the top fabric along.  It's got little feet, just like the feed dogs, and marches along taking the top fabric with it.
> 
> Or, what seam allowance are you using?  With lots of machines, if you're using a 1/4" seam allowance, you're only using one of your feed dogs.  If you've got a zigzag foot and a moveable needle you can put the zigzag foot on and nudge the needle to the right just enough so that the 1/4 inch seam lines up with the right edge of your zigzag foot.
> 
> Deb



I was doing a 1/4" seam allowance- standard in quilting, the issue was I was going from minkee, to flannel to satin, etc. I do have a walking foot, but not for my Viking, for my other machine- which is sitting in my garage waiting to go to the shop.

I actually did pin it alot- I found even the cutting to be difficult, the strips were 2.5" wide. The thought crossed my mind to put a water soluable stabilizer on the back of the piece, sew it and then wash away. But I wasnt sure, with a quilt, if its inside, with the stabilizer be "trapped"?
I have Floriani wet n gone....

Hannah's appointment is later this morning, just on here to check the weather!
I'm looking forward to my sewing class on Saturday to work on a little batiste dress for Hannah.


Wendy- You asked about batiste slips- batiste is a very light weight fabric (cotton) used for slips and dresses. They are a great way to add color to a sheer or see-thru dress. 
I have seen some dresses made in a sheer white fabric and then a color in batiste put underneath.
here is an example this is a white voile with a purple slip


----------



## NiniMorris

Toadstool...all three of my machines are less than a year old!  Well, except for my regular sewing machine.  It is just barely a year old.  I got it just before I started my Disney sewing last year, since my old one died!  

I am taking so long because I've become a perfectionist!  It is taking me over an hour to align each panel and do the embroidery/applique.  This is the first time I have not babysat my embroidery machine through each and every stitch!  But in the desire to lessen the abandonment issues we (I) had, I forgot to use the serger on the seams and had to finish them at the regular machine!!
At least I am halfway through the dress, and it does look cute!



lovesdumbo said:


> I don't normally suffer too bad but this year is the worst I have ever experienced.  I have never had itchy eyes but have it bad this year.  Really painful sinus pressure too.
> 
> I had brochitis for the first time ever in January and I also had whooping cough.  I wonder if this has made me prone to the allergies this year.
> 
> So...I took a Claritin D 24 hour this morning and while it did relieve the sinus pressure it made my a bit jiggy and SO tired.  I was in a meeting this afternoon with ONE other person and I fell asleep as she talked to me.  I appoligized and am now hoping she won't tell my boss.  I don't know if I should hope that I'll get used to the Claritin, if I should try children's Claritin to get a smaller dose, or consider going to a doctor (really don't want to do that.....).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find some relief before your very magical trip!!!



I am one of those who cannot take Caritin...puts me to sleep within 20 minutes of taking it!  Each and every time!  

I too, just got over a terrible bout of pneumonia and bronchitis that took me almost 3 months to get over.  So, when allergy season started for my DS8 a few weeks ago I panicked!!!  I have been keeping him inside in the air conditioning for the most part anad he has to shower when he first comes in...so far only a few days of problems for him...of course the 'real' test will come in a fw weeks when EVERYTHING will be blooming...

I have been experimenting for a few weeks with artificial sweeteners ... avoiding them like the plague. So far not a single allergy attack for me.  (could it possibly be that my doctor actually knows what he is talking about?   Naaaah!!)



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).
> 
> 
> So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?



The only handwork on a Carla C A line is a few inches where you have to sew the opening closed (the one you use to turn everything right side out..sorta) and that can actually be closed by machine if needed.  We just use the most 'busy' fabric for the 'inside' and it hides the seam quite nicely...(of course since it is reversible there really is no 'inside'...)

Now that my girls have all learned how to sew a button on with the machine, the A line has quickly become their favorite dress to sew.  And my next crop of girls to teach all want to start with that dress too...



Rambling Nini...(still abusing that !!!! exclamation point!!)


----------



## ireland_nicole

Cibahwewah said:


> I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.



Love this set; great way to use up your fabric, and so fun to mix and match!  I especially love the coordinating ruffles on the dress- and great applique, too!


sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).
> 
> 
> So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?



Also, if you decide not to make it reversible, you can just machine sew the last bit- but it really isn't much either way.  I just wish I could make more- DD looks awful in them- even in the right size they just swim on her.


*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.



I think you should totally make the shirt 1. most people wouldn't get the pun 2. the pun is actually really funny 3. I've seen silkscreened shirts at the show that have that wording over the front, so it would be like a cool custom boutique version of those. 4. Did I mention it would be fun?

Have a great time!  I love the show!  RE: 10 y/o's- FWIW, Caitie would wear them every day, the school keeps giving me a hard time about how Disney obsessed Caitie is: I don't know how it happened, really.  I just figure most kids like her obsess about something- it's really a bonus that I'm happy to talk about her obsession and never get tired of it.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I was doing a 1/4" seam allowance- standard in quilting, the issue was I was going from minkee, to flannel to satin, etc. I do have a walking foot, but not for my Viking, for my other machine- which is sitting in my garage waiting to go to the shop.
> 
> I actually did pin it alot- I found even the cutting to be difficult, the strips were 2.5" wide. The thought crossed my mind to put a water soluable stabilizer on the back of the piece, sew it and then wash away. But I wasnt sure, with a quilt, if its inside, with the stabilizer be "trapped"?
> I have Floriani wet n gone....
> 
> Hannah's appointment is later this morning, just on here to check the weather!
> I'm looking forward to my sewing class on Saturday to work on a little batiste dress for Hannah.
> 
> 
> Wendy- You asked about batiste slips- batiste is a very light weight fabric (cotton) used for slips and dresses. They are a great way to add color to a sheer or see-thru dress.
> I have seen some dresses made in a sheer white fabric and then a color in batiste put underneath.
> here is an example this is a white voile with a purple slip



Nicole- did you make the dress?  It's gorgeous!  I love the quilt, I think it's super cute- and Hannah will love the different textures- in fact I'm working on a texture quilt now for Caitie (although I'm not showing mine, because it stinks- but Caitie likes it so far).  Praying for you both today.  I can't believe how big she's getting already- "our" Disbabies are growing too fast.


----------



## revrob

lovesdumbo said:


> I don't normally suffer too bad but this year is the worst I have ever experienced.  I have never had itchy eyes but have it bad this year.  Really painful sinus pressure too.
> 
> I had brochitis for the first time ever in January and I also had whooping cough.  I wonder if this has made me prone to the allergies this year.
> 
> So...I took a Claritin D 24 hour this morning and while it did relieve the sinus pressure it made my a bit jiggy and SO tired.  I was in a meeting this afternoon with ONE other person and I fell asleep as she talked to me.  I appoligized and am now hoping she won't tell my boss.  I don't know if I should hope that I'll get used to the Claritin, if I should try children's Claritin to get a smaller dose, or consider going to a doctor (really don't want to do that.....).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find some relief before your very magical trip!!!




Have you tried Zyrtec D?  I prefer it over Claritin.  It seems to work better for me.  I don't have the issues of drowsiness (though Claritin didn't make me drowsy either).  I have lots of allergy issues, and I take Zyrtec every day for several months of the year.  If you don't get used to the Claritin, maybe Zyrtec will work!




sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).
> 
> 
> So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?




It's not much hand sewing at all.  And, (I can't believe I'm going to say this!)  If you don't want to hand sew at all, the small part that is left open, you can fold in, press it closed and use a small piece of steam a seam tape to close it.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I was doing a 1/4" seam allowance- standard in quilting, the issue was I was going from minkee, to flannel to satin, etc. I do have a walking foot, but not for my Viking, for my other machine- which is sitting in my garage waiting to go to the shop.
> 
> I actually did pin it alot- I found even the cutting to be difficult, the strips were 2.5" wide. The thought crossed my mind to put a water soluable stabilizer on the back of the piece, sew it and then wash away. But I wasnt sure, with a quilt, if its inside, with the stabilizer be "trapped"?
> I have Floriani wet n gone....
> 
> Hannah's appointment is later this morning, just on here to check the weather!
> I'm looking forward to my sewing class on Saturday to work on a little batiste dress for Hannah.
> 
> 
> Wendy- You asked about batiste slips- batiste is a very light weight fabric (cotton) used for slips and dresses. They are a great way to add color to a sheer or see-thru dress.
> I have seen some dresses made in a sheer white fabric and then a color in batiste put underneath.
> here is an example this is a white voile with a purple slip



THIS IS GORGEOUS!  I LOVE it!  I think I need to try this out!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Um- okay- wow- sorry that photo is so big! I dont know what happened!

No- I didnt make it- see the tags? It's a Wil'Beth, popular heirloom clothing brand

I just dropped Megan off at Preschool and her teacher said she needs a clown suit for April 30th!

I would love ideas- I peeked over at etsy for ideas. I saw 2 different things...
I saw Tutus with suspenders and striped tights and I saw some traditional clown suits- 
I would have to buy the tutu and I dont even know where I would find tights or suspenders this time of year..

can you girls give me ideas of cute clown suit patterns?


----------



## twob4him

Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!


----------



## twob4him

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Ok, so I have to share this with other "Believers" - others won't understand!
> 
> I am fortunate to get to go into my daughter's 1st grade class as a collaborative teacher. When I got there this am they were going over their morning work - the question was
> The girl sprinkled magic dust on the pumpkin and it turned into a carriage.
> True or Make Believe
> 
> Of course my daughter circled True but the teacher told them it was Make Believe and the look on my daughter's face almost made me cry right there! She sheepishly erased her answer and circled Make Believe.
> 
> When her group got to my table, I told her that she had the right answer and that she should change it...she felt SO relieved and changed it immediately and said "they must not have been to Disney or seen the movie". I'm hoping she's still a believer!!!
> 
> I know that she will know the "truth" someday, but I'm not ready for it today!
> 
> Please know I'm not bashing the teacher/work, just sharing an experience!



Truly horrifying! I would have gone ballistic! Thank goodness you were there to correct it back to the "right" answer! What right does the teacher have for dashing dreams in first grade no less?


----------



## mom2rtk

twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!



They are absolutely beautiful! What a wonderful Easter!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, it is official...my DIL has decided to make the girl's their pettiskirts for our trip in November.  I only hope 'she' gets started early enough that we will have time to order some if 'she' has problems.  

(Isn't it strange that my son married a procrastinator...just like his Mom!)

Please send us all the good 'pettiskirt' vibes you can find......


Nini

Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).
> 
> 
> So, I am working on Carla's A-line for Animal Kingdom.  Quick question - how much hand sewing do I have to do???? I am truly not gifted in hand sewing!  Hoping it's not much!  I've had this pattern for about a year and never used it (shame on me!!!!).  Any hints I need to make this dress?


I hate to sew by hand.  As others have said not too much on the Aline-just a few inches and if you are not making it reversible it doesn't have to be perfect-well not it really ever has to be perfect. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah's appointment is later this morning, just on here to check the weather!


Good luck!!!

For a clown suit how about just a peasant top and easy fits with elastic at the cuff?  You could embelish with pom-pom trim (is that what they call it?).



revrob said:


> Have you tried Zyrtec D?  I prefer it over Claritin.  It seems to work better for me.  I don't have the issues of drowsiness (though Claritin didn't make me drowsy either).  I have lots of allergy issues, and I take Zyrtec every day for several months of the year.  If you don't get used to the Claritin, maybe Zyrtec will work!


Thanks!  I think I'll try that!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah took a nice, super long nap yesterday and here's what I did...
> It made me realize how much I despise working with minkee. But its cute and she likes it (has satin, flannel, cotton and minkee in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of main fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah checking it out...


This is adorable.  
You asked about the minkee stretching, I use a walking foot when making blankets with minkee.  And a lot of pins.  I almost bought that quilt kit at JoAnn's, but I didn't like the satin.  It sure is pretty when it's done.  

Prayers and Positive thoughts for the doctor's appointment.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> So cute ingrid!!!!
> 
> Nicole = that baby is SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'll be praying for you guys tomorrow at her eye appointment!!!
> 
> Well, we are bout 1 week away from leaving and my allergies are totally out of control. Called the regular asthma/allergy doc and they can get me in mid MAY!!!! ugh - no way!! So, I called our local Medical Aid Unit(a walk in place) and they were so nice! So, I have a huge allergy flare up, plus a sinus infection plus borderline bronchitis!!!!! What is up with THAT!!!!! I dont feel terrible, but am uber tired and my chest is soooo tight, although starting to feel looser now that I've had some good doses of advair in me!!! I've been getting so short of breath just walking around work! I gotta kick this ASAP!!!! I have to be ready to be on the MOVE!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?



I have year round allergies. Lucky me. Anything can trigger an attack. If I don't nip it in the bud right away, I end up with bronchitis or pnuemonia. We had a short rain on Tuesday, and I've had sinus pain ever since. I haven't been able to the store, Mom's in the hospital, and all my  time  is spent there. I like Simbicort better then Advair, I think really because of the packaging. I do better with the inhaler style. As soon as an attack starts, I head to the Dr. to get on an antibiotic. I'd a bad attack happens about 4 times a year with bronchitis. 



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Ok, so I have to share this with other "Believers" - others won't understand!
> 
> I am fortunate to get to go into my daughter's 1st grade class as a collaborative teacher. When I got there this am they were going over their morning work - the question was
> The girl sprinkled magic dust on the pumpkin and it turned into a carriage.
> True or Make Believe
> 
> Of course my daughter circled True but the teacher told them it was Make Believe and the look on my daughter's face almost made me cry right there! She sheepishly erased her answer and circled Make Believe.
> 
> When her group got to my table, I told her that she had the right answer and that she should change it...she felt SO relieved and changed it immediately and said "they must not have been to Disney or seen the movie". I'm hoping she's still a believer!!!
> 
> I know that she will know the "truth" someday, but I'm not ready for it today!
> 
> Please know I'm not bashing the teacher/work, just sharing an experience!



I am so against this. It just makes me cry when I hear about schools doing this. Thankfully, in Kirstas 1st grade class, she had some boys make fun of her because she believes in the Disney characters and her teacher stuck up for her. I can see when a child is older. But who is to tell a child that Santa isn't real, except her mother? It's just not right. Can you imagine what would have happened if Walt has his imagination nipped in the bud? Maybe that is what is wrong with the world today, reality is presented too soon to children and they grow up too fast.


----------



## cydswipe

IMG]http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss223/mittsknits/005-3.jpg[/IMG]














My DD7 wasn't in the mood to help me out.  The girls these are for are 5, so that's why it doesn't fit DD!  )


----------



## cydswipe




----------



## Astro Orbiter

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Um- okay- wow- sorry that photo is so big! I dont know what happened!
> 
> No- I didnt make it- see the tags? It's a Wil'Beth, popular heirloom clothing brand
> 
> I just dropped Megan off at Preschool and her teacher said she needs a clown suit for April 30th!
> 
> I would love ideas- I peeked over at etsy for ideas. I saw 2 different things...
> I saw Tutus with suspenders and striped tights and I saw some traditional clown suits-
> I would have to buy the tutu and I dont even know where I would find tights or suspenders this time of year..
> 
> can you girls give me ideas of cute clown suit patterns?



How about a dress?  Like this one - http://www.simplicity.com/p-1941-costumes.aspx .  I made an older version of this for DD when she was 2 or 3.  It's a simple dress; the pouf is provided by whalebone corseting stuff in the hem.  I seem to remember that attaching the pompoms was the hardest part of the whole thing.  She wore a set of bloomers under it.  As for tights, at the end of April, do you really need them?  Tennies and a pair of crazy socks would work. 

Deb


----------



## ellenbenny

So I may have done something crazy....  I have been looking at embroidery/sewing combos to upgrade to.  Had my heart set on Brother, either the Duetta 4500D or the Quattro 6000D, but of course they are very expensive.  I have been watching that website to get an idea of prices of used machines and pricing new machines as well.

Anyway, this morning there was a listing for a used 4500D duetta that had been owned/used by Jillian Lewis who is a famous designer (although I had never heard of her).  I looked up her website and called the contact # and left a message saying that I was interested in the machine but wanted to verify that it really was listed by them.

Anyway, I got a call back from someone that works for her, and he confirmed that she was selling it, and that it had been given to her by Brother as she is a spokesperson for them.  Looked and sounded legit.

So anyway, I just purchased a used Brother Duetta 4500D for $2400.  

Lets hope it really is in as good condition as they claim!  I think I got it for a very good price based on what I have been seeing used machines going for.  Claims to have owned it for just over a year, but I don't know the stitch count.  I forgot to ask, and I was too anxious to wait for another response, so I just went ahead and purchased!

So I will be updating in a few days hopefully to let you know if I got a good deal!  I am so excited, !  Let's hope I am not let down.


----------



## princesskayla

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's what I might do.....I would email Claire with stitchontime and ask her to digitize something for you...in my mind I see Minne standing in her little eyelet pantaloons and a little camisole and holding a dress in each hand....


I love that idea. If anyone digitilizes it -please let me know. I will buy it.



birdie757 said:


> Oooh, that is a great idea.  I digitize too and I think I have a coloring book picture of minnie at a vanity primping....that could be really cool!


Or this one....



Granna4679 said:


> As for the "Minnie" idea....I think Minnie in front of the castle? Or what about a picture of her "thinking" about what to wear ...sort of like this...
> http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Minnie-Mouse/Minnie-Mouse-Color-Page5.jpg
> (maybe someone could digitize that for you)?



or this one!!

My hoop saga contuines, I still have not recieved my 2 hoops that I ordered a week and a half ago. The account says "processing" still - which means that they have not shipped it!!! I have got to do my big give outfits. I have emailed the company three times without a response. The company is the one that runs the singer futura yahoo group, so I put a question on the message board. I am a little ill at the moment about it. I finally gave up and ordered another one from ebay. It is from a store not far from my house and they have already shipped it. Maybe I will get it today. 


Long rant ahead...caution:

I bought Easter outifts for my children - I know shame on me. My mother in law bought my 1 year old a dress (that was too big for her) and expected me to let her wear it. Me and my husband both worked on Easter so my mother in law had them. So fine, I resigned my positon to make sweet outfits and let them wear store bought clothes. I found the matching dress for my 6 yo (which was expensive) and matching clothes for my 7 yo son. They were to be super cute, plus shoes, hose, belts (all that stuff). I spent about 180.00 to make them cute. Well, when I returned home from work I found out that they wore the outfits about 10 mins and no one got pictures. On top of that - my mother in law "couldn't find the belt" (which was under the clothes) and dressed my son in CAMO pants that were too short!!!!! So he had a very nice dress shirt and too short camo pants to match my daughter's lavender and cream dresses. I swear - she will never have my kids on a holiday again.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.


Congrats on the great seats and enjoy the show, good idea on the shirt, why do the applique in green and white with witch and ???  Sorry TBI.



twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!


The girls looks so beautiful and what a great time.  Thanks for sharing, the skirts are the perfect colours for Easter.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it is official...my DIL has decided to make the girl's their pettiskirts for our trip in November.  I only hope 'she' gets started early enough that we will have time to order some if 'she' has problems.
> 
> (Isn't it strange that my son married a procrastinator...just like his Mom!)
> 
> Please send us all the good 'pettiskirt' vibes you can find......


Nini, Good vibes for a job done in time sent to you.  I would just check in with her often and remind her to get them done.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> So I may have done something crazy....  I have been looking at embroidery/sewing combos to upgrade to.  Had my heart set on Brother, either the Duetta 4500D or the Quattro 6000D, but of course they are very expensive.  I have been watching that website to get an idea of prices of used machines and pricing new machines as well.
> 
> Anyway, this morning there was a listing for a used 4500D duetta that had been owned/used by Jillian Lewis who is a famous designer (although I had never heard of her).  I looked up her website and called the contact # and left a message saying that I was interested in the machine but wanted to verify that it really was listed by them.
> 
> Anyway, I got a call back from someone that works for her, and he confirmed that she was selling it, and that it had been given to her by Brother as she is a spokesperson for them.  Looked and sounded legit.
> 
> So anyway, I just purchased a used Brother Duetta 4500D for $2400.
> 
> Lets hope it really is in as good condition as they claim!  I think I got it for a very good price based on what I have been seeing used machines going for.  Claims to have owned it for just over a year, but I don't know the stitch count.  I forgot to ask, and I was too anxious to wait for another response, so I just went ahead and purchased!
> 
> So I will be updating in a few days hopefully to let you know if I got a good deal!  I am so excited, !  Let's hope I am not let down.


Awesome Deal on the machine.  Don't forget that you have to post pictures for us when it arrives.  That is such a good deal for you.  I am sure it is in good condition.  Just make sure you used paypal or any other means than western union.



WelovMickey! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have posted I think twice on this thread.  But I am always lurking  I wanted to post something I just made. I am always inspired by everyone's talents. Thank-you for sharing your tips and tricks!


Ok, that is just so cute that I must ask if we may CASE your shirts.  I love it.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Ok, so I have to share this with other "Believers" - others won't understand!
> 
> I am fortunate to get to go into my daughter's 1st grade class as a collaborative teacher. When I got there this am they were going over their morning work - the question was
> The girl sprinkled magic dust on the pumpkin and it turned into a carriage.
> True or Make Believe
> 
> Of course my daughter circled True but the teacher told them it was Make Believe and the look on my daughter's face almost made me cry right there! She sheepishly erased her answer and circled Make Believe.
> 
> When her group got to my table, I told her that she had the right answer and that she should change it...she felt SO relieved and changed it immediately and said "they must not have been to Disney or seen the movie". I'm hoping she's still a believer!!!
> 
> I know that she will know the "truth" someday, but I'm not ready for it today!
> 
> Please know I'm not bashing the teacher/work, just sharing an experience!


oh, I am so happy your daughter believes and how heartbreaking that must have been, but you have raised her right and she knows that they haven't been to experience the magic yet.



Tweevil said:


> It is official - I can't sew or cut in a straight line....ugh....
> 
> And, I did the first Simply Sweet and I can't read directions & the second one I cut wrong and had to do it differently.LOL
> I will learn how to sew... I will learn how to sew...


You can sew straight and well, it is just a new pattern, we all make mistakes.  I make so many mistakes and thought it is just normal, I call it learning.



Cibahwewah said:


> I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.


Very cute outfit and you did a great job.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  It feels like forever since I've been around!  I am sewing like crazy for our upcoming trip (since it's my three girls, one niece and two nephews) but I'm coming up for a breather now!  I got the worst case of stomach flu last week and that has knocked my wind right out of me!  Today is the first day that I feel like myself (finally!).


Yeah!  We are going to Disney and I get to meet you!!!  I am so excited.  Sorry you were sick but glad it is out of the way.  Don't forget to call so we can say a quick hello.


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> Awesome Deal on the machine.  Don't forget that you have to post pictures for us when it arrives.  That is such a good deal for you.  I am sure it is in good condition.  Just make sure you used paypal or any other means than western union.



Thanks, I will definitely post pics!

I did use paypal charged to my VISA.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.


Oh My Goodness,  I would so make it!  I would give anything to see Wicked. I sing/listen to the soundtrack while I sew, The kids and Dh beg me to use my earphones. 


twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!


I love the Peti's! 


cydswipe said:


>


How cute I love the fabric combo.


Okay ladies, I need your input my Katie has had a major growth spurt and went from a size 10 to a 14. I cannot find any shorts or tops to fit poor girl.  What are some good patterns for girls who are growing?


----------



## tmh0206

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Um- okay- wow- sorry that photo is so big! I dont know what happened!
> 
> No- I didnt make it- see the tags? It's a Wil'Beth, popular heirloom clothing brand
> 
> I just dropped Megan off at Preschool and her teacher said she needs a clown suit for April 30th!
> 
> I would love ideas- I peeked over at etsy for ideas. I saw 2 different things...
> I saw Tutus with suspenders and striped tights and I saw some traditional clown suits-
> I would have to buy the tutu and I dont even know where I would find tights or suspenders this time of year..
> 
> can you girls give me ideas of cute clown suit patterns?



i have seen some really cute tights at www.welovecolor.com, you might try that.  hope that helps and be sure to post a picture what you end up doing, i bet she will be a super cute clown!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Is this a good deal for $2,500 I think it is but I need to convince DH

Bernina 165e Sewing and Embroidery Machine 
with additional sewing feet. 
Editor Plus Software/Designer Plus embroidery software (Version 5). 
Burnette for Bernina/Funlock 007D Serger 
with ~ 20 spools serger thread. 
Horn Cutting Table (collapsable). 
Horn Sewing Cabinet. 
Books (11 - sewing, serging, home dec). 
Thread (~ 100 spools of mainly Isacord embroidery thread). 
Needles (many packs of Organ embroidery needles) and sewing needles for all types of fabric. 
Blanks (70 linen cocktail napkins, ~20 handtowels, shower wrap, 4 baby bibs). 
Stabilizers: (4 types - large ). 
Ott-lite with extra bulb. 
Chair, home dec patterns, fabric, notions, ironing board and more. 
Will only sell complete contents of this sewing room (listed above) - will not sell individual components. 
This is a "home sewer's dream room" that has been meticulously maintained. My price is firm, cash only


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and thanks for the prayers, her apt is at 11:10am tomorrow and Im a bit nervous.



I assume you are there now....I prayed for her just before your appt. time.  I hope all is well and that their ideas/suggestions put you at peace.




Cibahwewah said:


> I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.



So cute having coordinating mix and match.  What a great idea.




*Toadstool* said:


> My pattern tells you to put the ruffles on. Kinda confused how you said yours doesn't. It doesn't tell you where to put them, but the pictures show them and it tells you to put them on. I think it just says "embellish with ruffles". I just followed the pictures on the website.



If I remember correctly, it just says "if you want to embellish, do it now"...  I looked at that and said "what?"  But I told myself...you can do this...just put your mind to it.  I just measured the length of the back piece and divided by the width of the ruffles I wanted to add and then spaced them accordingly so they looked even before I actually sewed them on (just make sure you allow for the ruffles to overlap the seam of the other ruffle below it...does that make sense?)



twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!


I love the petti's ...especially how the colored ruffle changes around the bottom...so cute!




cydswipe said:


> IMG]http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss223/th_mittsknits/005-3.jpg[/IMG



Cute color/fabric combinations....they will love them.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Is this a good deal for $2,500
> 
> Bernina 165e Sewing and Embroidery Machine
> with additional sewing feet.
> Editor Plus Software/Designer Plus embroidery software (Version 5).
> Burnette for Bernina/Funlock 007D Serger
> with ~ 20 spools serger thread.
> Horn Cutting Table (collapsable).
> Horn Sewing Cabinet.
> Books (11 - sewing, serging, home dec).
> Thread (~ 100 spools of mainly Isacord embroidery thread).
> Needles (many packs of Organ embroidery needles) and sewing needles for all types of fabric.
> Blanks (70 linen cocktail napkins, ~20 handtowels, shower wrap, 4 baby bibs).
> Stabilizers: (4 types - large ).
> Ott-lite with extra bulb.
> Chair, home dec patterns, fabric, notions, ironing board and more.
> Will only sell complete contents of this sewing room (listed above) - will not sell individual components.
> This is a "home sewer's dream room" that has been meticulously maintained. My price is firm, cash only



I don't know anything about the machine models but sounds like a good deal to me if you get all of this.


----------



## littlepeppers

I love everything that I have viewed lately.  I'm trying to stay off of the computer lately.

I decided that we needed more outfits for the baseball park.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I just got digitizing software for free! It is SticthEra Universal. Does anyone have this? Do you like it? I am going to start looking at it this weekend. I have to work tonight & tomorrow night. I have a couple designs I want to digitize so badly and DH wants me to digitize something for his friend's tree service business. Plus My dad would love to have new racing shirts. (He runs a dragster at Atco Raceway, NJ)
Wish me luck!


----------



## birdie757

princesskayla said:


> I love that idea. If anyone digitilizes it -please let me know. I will buy it.
> 
> 
> Or this one....
> 
> 
> 
> or this one!!
> 
> My hoop saga contuines, I still have not recieved my 2 hoops that I ordered a week and a half ago. The account says "processing" still - which means that they have not shipped it!!! I have got to do my big give outfits. I have emailed the company three times without a response. The company is the one that runs the singer futura yahoo group, so I put a question on the message board. I am a little ill at the moment about it. I finally gave up and ordered another one from ebay. It is from a store not far from my house and they have already shipped it. Maybe I will get it today.


Once I digitize one of those ideas I will show you how it turns out.  I don't sell my stuff usually cause I am too lazy to set it up and I don't want to compete with the other disboutiquers on here.  I am sure I can share it though.

If I remember correctly, you had problems with the screws in your hoop right?  I just got rid of my futura and it did the same thing!  I would have to stop it every minute to tighten up the damn screws or my design would be totally off.  I am so glad to be rid of that thing...that bothered me more than the angry beeps all the time...lol.  I will make sure I try to keep the minnie design in the "futura" hoop parameters...that is the whole reason I started digitizing...cause I wanted to use the maximum hoop space and no one digitizes for that odd size.  

I hope you get your stuff soon.   That would drive me nuts.


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just got digitizing software for free! It is SticthEra Universal. Does anyone have this? Do you like it? I am going to start looking at it this weekend. I have to work tonight & tomorrow night. I have a couple designs I want to digitize so badly and DH wants me to digitize something for his friend's tree service business. Plus My dad would love to have new racing shirts. (He runs a dragster at Atco Raceway, NJ)
> Wish me luck!



I use this software.  If you have some experience with graphic design software...particularly with vector based programs like Illustrator you shouldn't have a problem.   

There is a yahoo group that is very helpful I would highly recommend subscribing too.  There is literally no support for this software so if you are not familiar with that type of programing this might not be the one for you.  They do have a few nice videos you can watch for the basics that is on the main page when you open the software.  It will run ads while it is open and you have to be connected to the internet at all times.  This will slow our network down at home so I can't use it when dh is playing WoW...lol.  Even if you decide you don't want to digitize it is still helpful for text (you can use any true type font you have on your computer or that you download) or even just for changing file formats or resizing.  Good luck!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now. 

Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
scheduled for April 27
ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.

They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.


----------



## princesskayla

birdie757 said:


> Once I digitize one of those ideas I will show you how it turns out.  I don't sell my stuff usually cause I am too lazy to set it up and I don't want to compete with the other disboutiquers on here.  I am sure I can share it though.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you had problems with the screws in your hoop right?  I just got rid of my futura and it did the same thing!  I would have to stop it every minute to tighten up the damn screws or my design would be totally off.  I am so glad to be rid of that thing...that bothered me more than the angry beeps all the time...lol.  I will make sure I try to keep the minnie design in the "futura" hoop parameters...that is the whole reason I started digitizing...cause I wanted to use the maximum hoop space and no one digitizes for that odd size.
> 
> I hope you get your stuff soon.   That would drive me nuts.



Ohh, thank you. I would love try to digitalize myself - but I don't have the time or the program to do it with. 

Hoop update: I got the second hoop I ordered today. Yeah - I get to do my big give outfits today. I am really not thrilled with the singer futura. I do not recommend that machine to anyone. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



Good luck with everything.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



Good luck with everything.  I am glad they are going to be able to help her.  Hopefully all will go well and she will be doing great in no time.  

My youngest son had exotropia (similar I guess but the eye goes outward instead of inward) but never ended up needing the surgery because it wasn't too severe.  He is 21 now and when he is tired I can still see his eye wander a bit.  I guess his wasn't as bad so they felt we didn't need the surgery, but I did learn about it and consider it.  Everyone told me it would not be a difficult surgery or recovery, I certainly hope that will be the case for Hannah.

Will be thinking of you all.

Ellen


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.




Have fun tonight!  I've seen Wicked twice and I LOVE it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Um- okay- wow- sorry that photo is so big! I dont know what happened!
> 
> No- I didnt make it- see the tags? It's a Wil'Beth, popular heirloom clothing brand
> 
> I just dropped Megan off at Preschool and her teacher said she needs a clown suit for April 30th!
> 
> I would love ideas- I peeked over at etsy for ideas. I saw 2 different things...
> I saw Tutus with suspenders and striped tights and I saw some traditional clown suits-
> I would have to buy the tutu and I dont even know where I would find tights or suspenders this time of year..
> 
> can you girls give me ideas of cute clown suit patterns?



I had a friend ask me one year to make her DD a clown costume like one she saw on ebay.  It was a pillowcase dress with pants (like easy fits) in cute clowny prints. She ended up changing her mind but I was going to use 4 different colored ribbons for the straps.  It was really cute!  



twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!



You all look gorgeous!  I love the girls' pettis!



cydswipe said:


> /ss223/mittsknits/006.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> My DD7 wasn't in the mood to help me out.  The girls these are for are 5, so that's why it doesn't fit DD!  )



cute!



littlepeppers said:


> I love everything that I have viewed lately.  I'm trying to stay off of the computer lately.
> 
> I decided that we needed more outfits for the baseball park.



that's darling!


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> I decided that we needed more outfits for the baseball park.



Too cute!  She is going to be a "hit" on the field.  BTW....I made the jambalaya last weekend....also a HUGE hit.  The family loved it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



So happy she will be getting good specialized help.  Sounds like they have a lot of experience and know what they are doing and need to do.  I will continue to pray for her.

While we are on the subject of embroidery software(well, sort of on the previous page)....does anyone have the Ped-Basic that you download from the computer to a memory card with?  As we have already discussed, my new Brother machine does not have USB port and I was wondering if this is a good one to buy?


----------



## tmh0206

Granna4679 said:


> Too cute!  She is going to be a "hit" on the field.  BTW....I made the jambalaya last weekend....also a HUGE hit.  The family loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy she will be getting good specialized help.  Sounds like they have a lot of experience and know what they are doing and need to do.  I will continue to pray for her.
> 
> While we are on the subject of embroidery software(well, sort of on the previous page)....does anyone have the Ped-Basic that you download from the computer to a memory card with?  As we have already discussed, my new Brother machine does not have USB port and I was wondering if this is a good one to buy?



I have the PED basic and had to download it from the brother site because of the windows program we have, but it took me forever to figure out what I was supposed to be doing (and i am not totally computer illiterate) but once I figured it out (thanks to heather sue's advice and instructions) i think it is pretty easy to use.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Tweevil said:


> It is official - I can't sew or cut in a straight line....ugh....
> 
> And, I did the first Simply Sweet and I can't read directions & the second one I cut wrong and had to do it differently.LOL
> I will learn how to sew... I will learn how to sew...



You can do anything you want to do. I wanted to learn to sew but I am so far from family that I was forced to try at teach myself. After many errors I have it down pat. You will to just keep trying. It is a journey that you will learn much about yourself good luck...


----------



## NiniMorris

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.




How odd...my niece had the same thing...She had the surgery and was home in just a few hours.  By the next morning she was up and running and never complained.  She was 4 when they did the surgery, and her only comment was that things looked "different" after the surgery...doctor said it was because things looked normal for the first time...


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Just read....

So sad

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal


----------



## livndisney

From Mya's Caringbridge

An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.


----------



## Granna4679

Oh....I am hurting for Mya's mom now(I can't even imagine her pain) but I know she is so happy Mya is pain free and dancing with the angels now!!  I am sitting here at my desk just bawling.  What a sweet little girl.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thank you for posting, I have been following her caring bridge, but for some reason I didnt get the update to her journal messege.
I'm relieved and saddened all at the same time.


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!



We were in Tom's River from March 28th through the 31st and it did nothing but POUR!!!!  Nice vacation on the Bay, huh?  So glad that the sun turned up for you guys for Easter.  Looks like it was a beautiful day.


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> We were in Tom's River from March 28th through the 31st and it did nothing but POUR!!!!  Nice vacation on the Bay, huh?  So glad that the sun turned up for you guys for Easter.  Looks like it was a beautiful day.



T!!!!  Miss ya!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



 Lots of prayers going out for her and her family.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.



FUN!! I've seen it twice, in Chicago and in Omaha.  It's brilliant and you'll love it   Make the shirt girl!!  Enjoy yourself!!



twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!



What pretty little girls!!  And those pettis are so CUTE!!  What a fun Easter, on the beach!!  I'm totally jealous!!



ellenbenny said:


> So I may have done something crazy....  I have been looking at embroidery/sewing combos to upgrade to.  Had my heart set on Brother, either the Duetta 4500D or the Quattro 6000D, but of course they are very expensive.  I have been watching that website to get an idea of prices of used machines and pricing new machines as well.
> 
> Anyway, this morning there was a listing for a used 4500D duetta that had been owned/used by Jillian Lewis who is a famous designer (although I had never heard of her).  I looked up her website and called the contact # and left a message saying that I was interested in the machine but wanted to verify that it really was listed by them.
> 
> Anyway, I got a call back from someone that works for her, and he confirmed that she was selling it, and that it had been given to her by Brother as she is a spokesperson for them.  Looked and sounded legit.
> 
> So anyway, I just purchased a used Brother Duetta 4500D for $2400.
> 
> Lets hope it really is in as good condition as they claim!  I think I got it for a very good price based on what I have been seeing used machines going for.  Claims to have owned it for just over a year, but I don't know the stitch count.  I forgot to ask, and I was too anxious to wait for another response, so I just went ahead and purchased!
> 
> So I will be updating in a few days hopefully to let you know if I got a good deal!  I am so excited, !  Let's hope I am not let down.



Wow, that's an awesom deal!!  My Duetta was $4,500 and a gently used floor model.  Best wishes to you, be sure to let us know when it arrives!!



livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



 I know Mya is at peace with the lord.  I pray for her mother's broken heart.


----------



## ellenbenny

I too pray for Mya's family and her mother's broken heart.  I am glad she is free from pain and at peace, but saddened at the same time.


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> Wow, that's an awesom deal!!  My Duetta was $4,500 and a gently used floor model.  Best wishes to you, be sure to let us know when it arrives!!



I got an email from Jillian Lewis (the 'celebrity designer' who sold the machine) and she said she didn't really use the embroidery function, just the utility stitches.   Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Sandy321

livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



adding my thoughts and prayers to all the others,


----------



## Sandy321

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.



I LOVE  WICKED!!

and the Defy Gravity on your chest had me


----------



## eecteacher82

I know a while back I googled and found a super easy pattern for a halter shirt for a toddler...the problem is now I have no idea where I found it!! Anyone know of a really easy (and free) pattern/template/guide out there? I think I found it on someone's website and they gave a step by step guide w/ pictures....Thanks ladies!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



I am so happy that Mya is with God now and not suffering.  I pray for peace for her mom and we all know that in God's time we shall see each other once more.


----------



## DisneyKings

Tweevil said:


> It is official - I can't sew or cut in a straight line....ugh....
> 
> And, I did the first Simply Sweet and I can't read directions & the second one I cut wrong and had to do it differently.LOL
> I will learn how to sew... I will learn how to sew...



It will come!




livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



I am heartbroken--I can't imagine what Shardai must be going through!  I am glad Mya is out of pain--she went through more than any child should have to.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



This breaks my heart even though we knew this day was coming and I am glad that her fight and her pain is over.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> T!!!!  Miss ya!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm heartbroken over the news of Mya.  While I'm relieved that she is free from her pain, I also realize that her mother's pain will go on for the rest of her life.  Poor Shardai....



t-beri said:


>



 T.  I've been missing you.


----------



## t-beri

Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.  

Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.  
THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
...t.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.



I feel exactly the same way. And BTW, I totally miss you too!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> This breaks my heart even though we knew this day was coming and I am glad that her fight and her pain is over.



Missed you too T...glad you are around and ok!


----------



## Tweevil

I am sending blessings to Mya's family and am truly sorry to hear of their loss.  I can't imagine what they are going through...

A wise person once told me to let those who need to go - for it would be selfish to keep them.  She is now free....

(This makes me so deeply sad.... )


----------



## cydswipe

My heart goes out to those who love Mya.  I think I came in a little late on reading/ helping with her give, but have since followed her story.  Always sad to hear of a loss of a child.  God bless her and her family.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



Hey - thats great you got a date so quickly - hopefully it will be done and overwith before you know it!! One mom I know said the surgery was tougher on her than it was for her little boy - lol!!! When your depth perception is off ( and your eyes arent working together as a team) its so hard to judge your environment! Once she is seeing better, you better watch out!!!! That girl's gonna be movin and groovin!!



Granna4679 said:


> While we are on the subject of embroidery software(well, sort of on the previous page)....does anyone have the Ped-Basic that you download from the computer to a memory card with?  As we have already discussed, my new Brother machine does not have USB port and I was wondering if this is a good one to buy?



I have this and find it soooo simple to use!! I got it off the Joann's website when they had a 50% off coupon code!! I dont know the price on the brother site though. BUt truely, once I figured out how to unzip files i was good to go!!

Cathy - the girls looked like they were havin fun in their petti's!!!

Praying for Shardai - I cant even imagine how hard it was for her to just leave the hospital today ....we gotta keep praying for her - the next week will be so rough as she sets up the funeral and everthing.....


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.



T!  It's SO GOOD to see you!  I've missed you, friend!

and yes, I/we should know that this is going to happen.  As much as I knew that Mya's time was limited, and as grateful that I am that she is no longer suffering, this STILL hit me hard.  Really, really hard!  
I'm so heartbroken for Shardai.  And I'm so grateful that I had the opportunity to be involved in Mya's life, even if in a very small way!


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.



Haven't let go of mine yet. 

Hi T!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Plus My dad would love to have new racing shirts. (He runs a dragster at Atco Raceway, NJ)
> Wish me luck!



I used to go with my Dad to Atco when I was a kid. Just a couple of years ago.....   Dad used to drag motorcycles.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> T!
> and yes, I/we should know that this is going to happen.  As much as I knew that Mya's time was limited, and as grateful that I am that she is no longer suffering, this STILL hit me hard.  Really, really hard!
> I'm so heartbroken for Shardai.  And I'm so grateful that I had the opportunity to be involved in Mya's life, even if in a very small way!




What Shannon said. 

It is still amazing to me that I held this little one. We sang together. She snuggled up to me and stole my heart.


----------



## weluvdizne

Heartbroken to hear the news about Mya.  Glad her suffering is over, but so sad for her Mommy and the rest of the family.  May they find peace.


----------



## weluvdizne

Just wanted to say that all the recent posting are super cute!  

Good luck with your DIL getting the petti's done on time.  I would make sure you have an order ready to get to Teresa.  

Good luck with the eye surgery.  I know surgery is harder on mom and dad than it is on the kiddos.  She'll do great and it will be so worth it.  Best wishes.  

Hope everyone is doing well.  I've been too sick to do any sewing lately.  I am so lucky to have morning sickness 24/7.  Neither one of my sisters nor my mom ever had it.  How do I get to be so lucky?  For me, it doesn't even stop at then end of the 1st trimester.  I keep hugging my kids and reminding myself that it is worth it.  Just wish I felt good enough to do something.


----------



## princesskayla

Hugs and prayers to Mya's family. I can't even begin to fathom their loss. I know I will be holding my babies a little closer tonight.


----------



## dizn4mk

Ok I'm trying to post a pic. If this works I'll post the rest .This is my new sewing area.   http://platform.ak.fbcdn.net/www/ap...m/albums/vv86/plsgirl1/sewing/th_100_0288.jpg 
 I have been trying for a few days and I can't seem to understand the directions on how to do this. I think I'll ask my kids . LOL.


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> From Mya's Caringbridge
> 
> An Angel came down from heaven today on October 27th 9:11 am. Today an Angel was accepted back home at 12:10 pm. MyaRose is in heaven now looking down on us all. I just wanted to let you all know and thank you all for praying for us. Mya is in a state of peeace and I know God accepted her into heaven with a well done.



Too sad....

Prayers for Mya's family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

cydswipe said:


> IMG]http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss223/mittsknits/th_005-3.jpg[/IMG]
> My DD7 wasn't in the mood to help me out.  The girls these are for are 5, so that's why it doesn't fit DD!  )


Great job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.


My kids have had lots of surgeries, but it's always hard to let them go and scary during the wait.  I'm sure things are going to to well and you will be amazed at how quickly she progresses once she can see- we'll be praying for you.


NiniMorris said:


> Just read....
> 
> So sad
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal





t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.



I can't even comprehend Shardai's pain right now.  Thanks T for putting some of our thoughts into words (BTW, I miss ya too!).  For Mya I am relieved that her pain is ended, but my heart is broken for her mama.


----------



## ireland_nicole

My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!

I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)


----------



## Tracie

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Simba and Nala?  I love it! Great detail!

Tracie


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everybody,
Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out. 








Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Loving it.  Please don't toss it.  Continue on w/ the dress or send it this way.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



I think it looks GREAT!


----------



## littlepeppers

Tweevil said:


> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a392/ValRuby/sewing/HPIM0827.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think they came out great.  You are a good person for making them.
> 
> I get nervous when I sew for other people.  I have pillows to sew for a friend, but I don't feel like it.  YUCK,  boring.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Love it.....is it the front piece of a vida?  It is going to be gorgeous!  



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!



Great job!  She should love them.


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> I have this and find it soooo simple to use!! I got it off the Joann's website when they had a 50% off coupon code!! I dont know the price on the brother site though. BUt truely, once I figured out how to unzip files i was good to go!!



Oh...I will look on Joanns web site...I didn't realize they sold it there.  Thanks.  I may have to ask for your help when I get it.

ETA:  Wendy - as luck would have it, I just looked and JoAnns has a 50% off code right now.  Yay...but before I order...can you copy 5 x 7" designs to this card?


----------



## birdie757

Jeez, I could use some motivation here.  I am so distracted today.  I have 4 dresses to finish by tomorrow and I instead wasted my time digitizing stupid stuff.  All because they posted the team names for dd's soccer team so I thought it would be cool to make dh and I shirts with her teams logo on them.  Her team is Schalke 04 (Our Y does little replica uniforms of professional or national teams....they are so cute!).  The logo was quick to digitize but then I got working on some detailed stuff for our trip next month and got carried away.  Now it is after 11 and I have not sewn a stitch and can't keep my eyes open.  

No computer for me tomorrow!  (If it were only that easy)

I am also so heartbroken for Mya's family.  I know the sweet girl is now pain free but I can't imagine how hard this is for her mother and her family.  I definitely gave my daughter extra hugs and kisses tonight and have extra prayers for sweet Mya tonight...I truly believe she will be a little angel up in heaven.


----------



## DisneyKings

t-beri said:


> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.



Yes, I've been loving on my kids non-stop today.  I feel honored to have been such a small part of bringing some joy into Mya's pain-filled days.  This is the first time I've been involved with one that lost the battle & it has hit me hard.  I can't even begin to fathom what Shardai has to be going through.


----------



## MommaB

After drooling over this thread for two weeks (there's a TON of pages!) I'm finally posting my first Dis post. You guys are amaaaaazing! Totally in awe of some of the creations here!


----------



## WelovMickey!

billwendy said:


> So cute ingrid!!!!





*Toadstool* said:


> Cute!! Come out of lurkdom more often!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, that is just so cute that I must ask if we may CASE your shirts.  I love it.



Thank you all very much! MinnieVanMom- what do you mean by CASE?   

Have a Magical Day!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

CASE literally stands for Copy And Steal Everything.  Generally, it's considered flattery that someone likes what you did enough to be inspired by it.  All this is for personal use, of course. I think it's somewhere on page one that if you're posting pics of something, you're giving tacit approval to CASE for personal use, but most of us still like to ask and get permission.  Usually, even though we call it a "CASE" we're still changing elements, but the inspiration is there and acknowledged.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!



cute! I really like the panel princess fabric.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Wow you are good. Yes that is a dead give away for lion king movie.


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.


Yes.  I spent a lot of extra time snuggling with my kids last night and this morning.  I was trying to keep the tears out of my eyes so I didn't freak them out, but it was impossible.  

I agree that we have a wonderful group of people here. The fact that we all worked together to send little Mya back to Disney for a few days of happiness just says so much about this group.   We're all lucky to be part of it. 



livndisney said:


> What Shannon said.
> 
> It is still amazing to me that I held this little one. We sang together. She snuggled up to me and stole my heart.


  I'm so sorry, C.



dizn4mk said:


> Ok I'm trying to post a pic. If this works I'll post the rest .This is my new sewing area.   http://platform.ak.fbcdn.net/www/ap...m/albums/vv86/plsgirl1/sewing/th_100_0288.jpg
> I have been trying for a few days and I can't seem to understand the directions on how to do this. I think I'll ask my kids . LOL.


Darn it!  I still can't see the picture (it's teeny tiny)!  Hopefully your kids will be able to show you how to do it!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Wow! I think this is beautiful!  I instantly knew it was Nala and Simba.  You are doing a wonderful job on this so far!  Tessa's Simba dress got the most attention of any outfit she's ever wore to Disney, so I'm sure this one will be a show stopper!



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.


These are so cute!  You are so sweet to make these for your co worker!



birdie757 said:


> Jeez, I could use some motivation here.  I am so distracted today.  I have 4 dresses to finish by tomorrow and I instead wasted my time digitizing stupid stuff.  All because they posted the team names for dd's soccer team so I thought it would be cool to make dh and I shirts with her teams logo on them.  Her team is Schalke 04 (Our Y does little replica uniforms of professional or national teams....they are so cute!).  The logo was quick to digitize but then I got working on some detailed stuff for our trip next month and got carried away.  Now it is after 11 and I have not sewn a stitch and can't keep my eyes open.


I know the feeling!  I usually start off doing something that I "should" be doing, and then drift off into doing something that I "want" to do before I'm done with the first project!



MommaB said:


> After drooling over this thread for two weeks (there's a TON of pages!) I'm finally posting my first Dis post. You guys are amaaaaazing! Totally in awe of some of the creations here!


!!!!  Do you sew at all?  If not, we can help you to get started!


----------



## WelovMickey!

ireland_nicole said:


> CASE literally stands for Copy And Steal Everything.  Generally, it's considered flattery that someone likes what you did enough to be inspired by it.  All this is for personal use, of course. I think it's somewhere on page one that if you're posting pics of something, you're giving tacit approval to CASE for personal use, but most of us still like to ask and get permission.  Usually, even though we call it a "CASE" we're still changing elements, but the inspiration is there and acknowledged.



I thought so Thank you for the compliment! I have seen the idea from other Disboutiques  I love everyone's ideas and creations. Y'all are awesome!


----------



## HeatherSue

Today is the ship date for Ashley's Big Give!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69011/721441/1

Please check out the Big Give board and let me know if you've already shipped.  Make sure you e-mail me if you still need the address.   Thank you all so much!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



I love it, and I would say it looks like Simba and Nala too.  I say finish it out, you may surprise yourself.  Things always look a little less than grand when they are in pieces, but when it's all put together I think you're going to love it.



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!



Those are super cute!!  I wished I would have made time to make some things for my friends when they went last month.  My house has just been turned upside down lately for no paticular reason


----------



## t-beri

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Well, who else could it be??  I think it looks wonderful! Can't wait to see it at completion.


----------



## kteesmumma

Just wanted to share my latest design....but first a bit about myself and my designing...

I have been designing on ebay for 3 years now....**magicalhopeboutique** is my boutique name...for anyone who may have seen me on ebay. I also belong to a few design groups on ebay as well. I took a long break...havent designed for about 6-7 months. I am finally back. I have changed a few things and have decided to gear my designs towards Disney..cause well who doesnt love Disney LOL....So here is my first boys design


----------



## angel23321

HeatherSue said:


> Today is the ship date for Ashley's Big Give!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69011/721441/1
> 
> Please check out the Big Give board and let me know if you've already shipped.  Make sure you e-mail me if you still need the address.   Thank you all so much!




Just pm'd you for the address...and if I get my camera working, I'll post pictures!


----------



## angel23321

My heart goes out to Mya's family right now.  I just can not imagine those that loved her are going through.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

First, I want to say that Shardai is in my prayers right now.  I saw that Mya got her wings last night.  I know she is no longer in pain.  God bless her.

I worked on a dress for my older dd last night.  I did the Meghan!  The only problems I had was hemming on the curve...but the template helped a lot!  It is finished, except she wants it shorter....teenagers!  Hopefully I can post pics later!



ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



I think it looks great! It looks like Simba!



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!



I love them!  I have used those princess materials plenty of times!


----------



## snubie

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)


My four year old immediately knew it was Simba and Nala.  I think it looks great!



t-beri said:


> Well, who else could it be??  I think it looks wonderful! Can't wait to see it at completion.



Hi Tifani!

From Lauren:
irate:


----------



## tmh0206

livndisney said:


> Haven't let go of mine yet.
> 
> Hi T!



I am glad I am not the only one who feels this way...It breaks my heart everytime I read about one of these children and their family.  so much so that I cant hardly read the stories, and then I feel guilty for not reading what they are sharing about their lives, but it tears me up so bad I cant stop crying!  I know Mya is in heaven and is no longer in pain and for that I can rejoice, but when it comes to thinking about how her mother feels I just cry and cry...I dont think I would be as strong as she has had to be!  My prayers go out for the family for peace in their hearts during this very sad time!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Aloha Ladies!  Just wanted to drop you all a line and let you know I haven't forgotten about you - I just have been swamped for the last month, with my family visiting for a little over two weeks, a weekend trip, and all kinds of other kid-related swimming and football stuff.  I feel like I haven't sewn in forever!

Haven't had a chance to look over the last 50 or so pages, so I am hoping to start fresh today!  Can't wait to see what you all have been up to!

And I am so sorry to hear of Mya's passing, my heart goes out to her mom and Grandma.  I am so happy she is in heaven and pain-free, though, and so glad her family was able to take that recent trip to Disney and enjoy that time together.

Hope to get sewing again over the weekend!  I have projects backing up!


----------



## t-beri

snubie said:


> Hi Tifani!
> 
> From Lauren:
> irate:



  That is too funny!  Tell Lauren I said Hi too


----------



## MommaB

HeatherSue said:


> !!!!  Do you sew at all?  If not, we can help you to get started!


I do but more in a wing it and hope it works fashion. Pattern projects take me foreeeeever for some reason!


----------



## MommaB

I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures  
We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> CASE literally stands for Copy And Steal Everything.  Generally, it's considered flattery that someone likes what you did enough to be inspired by it.  All this is for personal use, of course. I think it's somewhere on page one that if you're posting pics of something, you're giving tacit approval to CASE for personal use, but most of us still like to ask and get permission.  Usually, even though we call it a "CASE" we're still changing elements, but the inspiration is there and acknowledged.



You have no idea how funny this is  



ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Thanks Nicole! Did I mention how much I loved your Marlo Top??  You look awesome!!!  

And as far as this dress....its going to be over-the-top awesome!!!! I really think you should finish it and sent it my way!!!!  j/k
Keep going and I can't wait to see the finished result!!!!!! 


ETA: I am off to renew my driver's license....thought you all would like to know that....lol


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


>





ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)


Look great do not toss it.  We are harder on ourselves than anyone else.  It looks perfect and I can't wait to see the dress.



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!


Wow, you sew for your friends, you are very kind to do that and I know they must appreciate your hard work.  The dresses are perfectly girly.



birdie757 said:


> Jeez, I could use some motivation here.  I am so distracted today.  I have 4 dresses to finish by tomorrow and I instead wasted my time digitizing stupid stuff.  All because they posted the team names for dd's soccer team so I thought it would be cool to make dh and I shirts with her teams logo on them.  Her team is Schalke 04 (Our Y does little replica uniforms of professional or national teams....they are so cute!).  The logo was quick to digitize but then I got working on some detailed stuff for our trip next month and got carried away.  Now it is after 11 and I have not sewn a stitch and can't keep my eyes open.
> 
> No computer for me tomorrow!  (If it were only that easy)


Take a well deserved rest and when you come back you will be refreshed and ready to tackle the job.  You do have a lot to do but How do eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.



MommaB said:


> After drooling over this thread for two weeks (there's a TON of pages!) I'm finally posting my first Dis post. You guys are amaaaaazing! Totally in awe of some of the creations here!


 and I read that you do sew, can't wait to see some of your creations.



WelovMickey! said:


> Thank you all very much! MinnieVanMom- what do you mean by CASE?
> 
> Have a Magical Day!!


See below, I just felt like they are great shirts.



ireland_nicole said:


> CASE literally stands for Copy And Steal Everything.  Generally, it's considered flattery that someone likes what you did enough to be inspired by it.  All this is for personal use, of course. I think it's somewhere on page one that if you're posting pics of something, you're giving tacit approval to CASE for personal use, but most of us still like to ask and get permission.  Usually, even though we call it a "CASE" we're still changing elements, but the inspiration is there and acknowledged.


Thank you for explaining it.


----------



## birdie757

Arg!  I got a bobbin stuck on the bobbin winder on my new embroidery machine    I tried to pull it off and pulled the top flat part of the bobbin off but the rest is still stuck.  So I wound a bobbin on my regular brother machine and now the tension is totally off on my embroidery...and I know it is because I didn't use my machine to do it.  I want to seriously cry right now.  I am absolutely terrified to take my machine in to the shop because I tore up that bobbin and it looks like I masacared my machine.  What the heck am I going to do?  I am seriously considering just getting a box of prewounds and ignoring it but I have stuff to finish now and can't wait for shipping.


----------



## princesskayla

ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



Love it - DO NOT throw it away!!! Please finish. 



MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?



Have fun at Disney - love the dress, your sweet baby is so cute. You are going to be stopped alot!!!

I justed finished my very first big give outfits. They turned out cute. I will post pictures when I get back from the post office and a day of fun with my family.


----------



## ncmomof2

MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?





So cute!  I love the ruffles!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


Just adorable and great job on the dress.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! I've commented on this before but no one every answers me. I see you guys say sometimes "well they'll only wear it once".. Do you guys really only let them wear it to the occasion you make it for? I must be nuts. Hannah wears dresses everyday... the fancy ones too. Am I just weird?



I've answered this question several times, it was probably lost in a big ole multiquote though! 

My girls wear their customs everywhere. Just the other day Arminda (she's almost 12, same day as my ticker is counting down to) wore her Belle Cutie's shirt. She loves Heather's Cutie's designs! But, both girls will wear pettiskirts to Walmart or the fair, or wherever we happen to be going! Arminda tried to wear her Drizella dress to church the other day, but Brian wouldn't let her.   They have both worn their flowergirl dresses several times. 




luvinyou said:


> Hi!   I'm pretty good, but busy busy busy!  How are you doing?  How's the homeschooling going?



We aren't too bad, I'm loving homeschooling. I'm worried we may be having too much fun though! 




PrincessKell said:


> Oh my heavens, how sweet is that picture. I really like your Ariel dress. It turned out really nice. They all look so fantabulous!
> 
> 
> Well, its been bit since I have been on, I've been sick and trying to focus on Peach and the new house and school. She hasn't totally made the change likable yet. She won't sleep in her room yet and we have been here two months now. Change is so hard on her....ugh. But we are slowly getting things done the way they need to be to feel more homely which makes things a little easier for her. Little by little I guess.
> 
> Just when she started to light up and have no problems with school anymore the "other" teacher came back. Georgia has a split teacher class. Three weeks on for one and then switch. One of the teachers is not very nice and is old school and doesn't listen to me, the IEP or anything. I have had soooo many meetings with the school and her and nothing helps. The "Golden"  teacher is just AWESOME with Peach. Does everything to help her with out making it easy for Peach to get used to someone doing things for her. She actually watches for Peach's visual signs  when things are about to go behavior central and does the correct things for her to help her calm down not wind her up like the "other" teacher... Anyway, Georgia went back to school yesterday from spring break and the "other" teacher is back, and we have had two very HARD mornings of "I don't want to go to school"... wish me luck I can get her going again... its like I need to make a count down chain for when "golden" comes back! oooh say...thats not a bad idea! Thanks
> 
> Everything posted lately looks amazing. You ladies are really whipping some grand beauties up!



I'm sorry the one teacher isn't very supportive of Peach. That has to be so hard for her! and you! 





Cibahwewah said:


> I finally finished the Ariel set a few days ago.  I had some leftover fabric after I cut out the stripwork twirl so I made some ruffled Easy fits too, then some Easy fit shorts, and with the very last scrap, appliqued a square onto a t-shirt. So now a mix-n-match set. I had intended for the dress to be a top--but it looks fine as a dress.


Those are so cute!!! 


*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.
> Please don't think I'm nuts. If I screamed that outloud right now irl my hubby would laugh at me.
> 
> I wanted to make a shirt for myself that says "Defying Gravity" across the chest.. then I thought about it some more and realized it was a bad idea.


I LOVE it!!!! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just dropped Megan off at Preschool and her teacher said she needs a clown suit for April 30th!
> 
> I would love ideas- I peeked over at etsy for ideas. I saw 2 different things...
> I saw Tutus with suspenders and striped tights and I saw some traditional clown suits-
> I would have to buy the tutu and I dont even know where I would find tights or suspenders this time of year..
> 
> can you girls give me ideas of cute clown suit patterns?


I'm thinking the Cathy pattern and Easy fit pants, with a ruffle around the bottom. 



twob4him said:


> Hi all! We took our pettiskirted children to the boardwalk Easter Sunday! What a blast! The weather was unusually warm and they even had an egghunt on the beach!!! They got lots of compliments on the skirts! Thanks Teresa for making sure we got them on time and helping us pick out such pretty colors!


Cathy thank you SO much for posting these! I needed a smile today!



SallyfromDE said:


> I am so against this. It just makes me cry when I hear about schools doing this. Thankfully, in Kirstas 1st grade class, she had some boys make fun of her because she believes in the Disney characters and her teacher stuck up for her. I can see when a child is older. But who is to tell a child that Santa isn't real, except her mother? It's just not right. Can you imagine what would have happened if Walt has his imagination nipped in the bud? Maybe that is what is wrong with the world today, reality is presented too soon to children and they grow up too fast.


Why did I think Kirsta was older than that?  I don't get why schools think they need to do this to little kids! Like you said, they grow up too fast. They need a little bit of make believe in their lives.  





cydswipe said:


> IMG]http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss223/mittsknits/th_005-3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My DD7 wasn't in the mood to help me out.  The girls these are for are 5, so that's why it doesn't fit DD!


I love this set!!!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Is this a good deal for $2,500 I think it is but I need to convince DH
> 
> Bernina 165e Sewing and Embroidery Machine
> with additional sewing feet.
> Editor Plus Software/Designer Plus embroidery software (Version 5).
> Burnette for Bernina/Funlock 007D Serger
> with ~ 20 spools serger thread.
> Horn Cutting Table (collapsable).
> Horn Sewing Cabinet.
> Books (11 - sewing, serging, home dec).
> Thread (~ 100 spools of mainly Isacord embroidery thread).
> Needles (many packs of Organ embroidery needles) and sewing needles for all types of fabric.
> Blanks (70 linen cocktail napkins, ~20 handtowels, shower wrap, 4 baby bibs).
> Stabilizers: (4 types - large ).
> Ott-lite with extra bulb.
> Chair, home dec patterns, fabric, notions, ironing board and more.
> Will only sell complete contents of this sewing room (listed above) - will not sell individual components.
> This is a "home sewer's dream room" that has been meticulously maintained. My price is firm, cash only


It sounds like a really good deal to me!



littlepeppers said:


> I love everything that I have viewed lately.  I'm trying to stay off of the computer lately.
> 
> I decided that we needed more outfits for the baseball park.


Aww, how sweet! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just got digitizing software for free! It is SticthEra Universal. Does anyone have this? Do you like it? I am going to start looking at it this weekend. I have to work tonight & tomorrow night. I have a couple designs I want to digitize so badly and DH wants me to digitize something for his friend's tree service business. Plus My dad would love to have new racing shirts. (He runs a dragster at Atco Raceway, NJ)
> Wish me luck!



I've had this for awhile now. I posted about it several threads ago. I posted a link in the bookmarks for it too, if anyone else would like to find it.  I'm not good at it yet, but I did digitize a Stitch for our trip in October, it turned out acceptably. Like all digitizing software, it's not exactly easy to use. The place I got mine from did send out an email the other day saying that they were going to be selling some lessons (a PDF, I believe)for it, but I'm to cheap, so I didn't buy them. I've also done some lettering, and used it to combine some patterns together, and tweek some  others.  Being Heathersue's sister, I haven't had a big need to digitize much of my own stuff, but it's fun to play with, until I get frustrated with it! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



I'm glad you have a date, and I hope everything goes really smoothly for you guys! 


Granna4679 said:


> While we are on the subject of embroidery software(well, sort of on the previous page)....does anyone have the Ped-Basic that you download from the computer to a memory card with?  As we have already discussed, my new Brother machine does not have USB port and I was wondering if this is a good one to buy?



I posted some detailed directions for using the PED Basic about a month ago, I put them in the bookmarks and on the Disboutique blog. (you can get there through the link in my siggy)



t-beri said:


>


Hey sweetie! How are you?



t-beri said:


> Thank you Heather and Jeanne.  It's nice to know.
> 
> Does anyone else feel compelled to hold onto their children and NOT let them go right now?  And WHY is this always so hard.  We know by the very nature of our Big Gives that the passing of some of our participants is inevitable and yet in the (is it 2 years already?) time we've been doing it it has been heart breaking to see these kids lose their fight. I am so glad to be a part of a group of such wonderful people helping to bring smiles to their faces and WONDERFUL memories to their parents to hold onto.
> THANK YOU DISBOUTIQUERS for being who you are.
> ...t.


Yep, that sums up how I feel too! It's SO hard to lose these precious kids. It just tears me apart inside. 



livndisney said:


> What Shannon said.
> 
> It is still amazing to me that I held this little one. We sang together. She snuggled up to me and stole my heart.



Oh C. I've been thinking about you all day. How are you honey? 



ireland_nicole said:


> My pic didn't post: 2b4him: LOVE THE PETTIS!!!
> 
> I have to ask y'all to be honest: can you please tell me who/what this looks like? (I still have to trim threads).  It didn't come out quite the way I envisioned, and I was going to toss it, but my mom says she loves it.  I need opinions before I make the rest of the dress (or not)



I love it! Unless, you were going for Jasmine and Aladin, then you REALLY missed the mark! 


Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody,
> Here are the 2 dresses I made for the girls of one of my co workers.  They are leaving tomorrow for WDW.    The left one is a size 7 and the right one is a size 12 - I had to size up the pattern.  They aren't really crooked, I only had a second to snap a photo and didn't straight them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the background - it is the back of my office door!


What a sweet thing to do! They look beautiful! 



MommaB said:


> After drooling over this thread for two weeks (there's a TON of pages!) I'm finally posting my first Dis post. You guys are amaaaaazing! Totally in awe of some of the creations here!



 !!!! Did you read the other threads too? 


WelovMickey! said:


> Thank you all very much!MinnieVanMom- what do you mean by CASE?
> 
> Have a Magical Day!!


OOOH! Someone didn't read the first post! 



MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


This is really cute!!! I love it! I like the way the front looks this way. 



twob4him said:


> ETA: I am off to renew my driver's license....thought you all would like to know that....lol



Why yes, we DID want to know that!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?



I LOVE it as is.  The butt ruffles are awesome.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I've answered this question several times, it was probably lost in a big ole multiquote though!
> 
> My girls wear their customs everywhere. Just the other day Arminda (she's almost 12, same day as my ticker is counting down to) wore her Belle Cutie's shirt. She loves Heather's Cutie's designs! But, both girls will wear pettiskirts to Walmart or the fair, or wherever we happen to be going! Arminda tried to wear her Drizella dress to church the other day, but Brian wouldn't let her.   They have both worn their flowergirl dresses several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't too bad, I'm loving homeschooling. I'm worried we may be having too much fun though!



With everything else I have read today, the only thing that really stuck with me is Arminda is almost 12? Such a sweet young lady!


----------



## Granna4679

MommaB.....such a cute litte one!  And the dress is adorable too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



OMG....this is AWESOME!  I quilt (only by hand) and I have made some large quilts but nothing this AWESOME.  Beautiful work.   (oh and I am not thumbnailing it...its just to beautiful to do that.)



teresajoy said:


> I posted some detailed directions for using the PED Basic about a month ago, I put them in the bookmarks and on the Disboutique blog. (you can get there through the link in my siggy)
> 
> I love it! Unless, you were going for Jasmine and Aladin, then you REALLY missed the mark!



Great....thanks for that information.  I will go look at it now!  You are awesome!

ETA:  Can I upload 4 x 4 AND 5 x 7 designs on it?
And I just have to say....this second paragraph made me laugh out loud!!  You are too funny!


----------



## ut*disney

I'm new, so forgive me for asking this *stupid* question.  What is a "big give?"


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



Oh my now you are such an artist.  I am impressed great job.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?



What a precious little one!!  I love the dress and personally don't think it needs anything extra.  I love love love the ruffles in the back 



birdie757 said:


> Arg!  I got a bobbin stuck on the bobbin winder on my new embroidery machine    I tried to pull it off and pulled the top flat part of the bobbin off but the rest is still stuck.  So I wound a bobbin on my regular brother machine and now the tension is totally off on my embroidery...and I know it is because I didn't use my machine to do it.  I want to seriously cry right now.  I am absolutely terrified to take my machine in to the shop because I tore up that bobbin and it looks like I masacared my machine.  What the heck am I going to do?  I am seriously considering just getting a box of prewounds and ignoring it but I have stuff to finish now and can't wait for shipping.



Can you take a picture of what it looks like?  Maybe somebody here can help you figure it out before you swallow your pride and take it into the shop.  My first thought was maybe the bobbin is still engaged in the wind position...have you tried wiggling it gently to see if it needs to be slid back to the loading position to remove it?  My second thought was maybe some naugty thread decided to wind itself under everything and then pop back up to the bobbin...is there any thread maybe tying the bobbin down underneath that you could snag out with a seam ripper?  

Good luck, I know some swear by pre-wounds, but I find it really hard to buy them when I know I can wind bobbins myself for almost half the price.  I know I struggled winding bobbins on my Brother at first, I think it's probably a learning process with a new machine is all.  You'll get the hang of it, hang in there!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



OMG  I keep thinking I'll make a quilt again someday, but wowza it would never compare to that one!!  Lovely work!!  If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take to make?

*Okay QUESTION TIME!!*  I saw the cutest Western font on some Woody's Roundup dresses somebody made a while back ago- sorry I can't remember the member name!!  I was wondering where I could purchase that font for my machine.  My little guy has developed a crush on Jessie the cowgirl and I want to make him a few things once I get my computer back.

The shop finally gave up on my computer BTW, so I'm getting a new one!!  Gotta love that maintanance plan!!   although, I'm growing bitter, it's been about 3 weeks and I'm really missing my embroidery designs.  I started to really complain last night, so I think my hubby may try to plug my hard drive into the boys' computer till the paper work is complete for the new computer. 

Oh and I find out the baby's gender on MONDAY!!  I can hardly contain myself!!


----------



## birdie757

Diz-Mommy said:


> Can you take a picture of what it looks like?  Maybe somebody here can help you figure it out before you swallow your pride and take it into the shop.  My first thought was maybe the bobbin is still engaged in the wind position...have you tried wiggling it gently to see if it needs to be slid back to the loading position to remove it?  My second thought was maybe some naugty thread decided to wind itself under everything and then pop back up to the bobbin...is there any thread maybe tying the bobbin down underneath that you could snag out with a seam ripper?
> 
> Good luck, I know some swear by pre-wounds, but I find it really hard to buy them when I know I can wind bobbins myself for almost half the price.  I know I struggled winding bobbins on my Brother at first, I think it's probably a learning process with a new machine is all.  You'll get the hang of it, hang in there!
> 
> Oh and I find out the baby's gender on MONDAY!!  I can hardly contain myself!!



Thanks, but I am not sure if you could even see it in detail in a photo cause I can barely see anything in person.  I can move the bobbin winder back and forth into the wind and not windings position just fine...it won't sew with it in the wind position.  I got some prewound bobbins in the shop and she said it happens a lot with the newer machines cause they are hard to control when they wind.  I just need to take it in I guess.  But even with the prewound my tension is still off.  I am going nuts.  There is no tension adjustment on this thing either.  I have threaded, rethreaded, cleaned out the bobbin case, and even put a new needle in.  I am at such a loss.  I am going out of town for a week on Tues so I might have to drop it off.  

Congrats on having your anatomy ultrasound.  We are having ours on the 22nd...which is less than two weeks from now.  We can't wait either.


----------



## livndisney

ut*disney said:


> I'm new, so forgive me for asking this *stupid* question.  What is a "big give?"



No, it is not a stupid question. 

"Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! "


----------



## ut*disney

livndisney said:


> No, it is not a stupid question.
> 
> "Big Give-
> This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
> http://www.disbiggive.com
> You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! "



Done!


----------



## cydswipe

I took some time to make some mega bows for Ashley and Jessica.  I hope the like the outfits!... BIG GIVE package went out today!


----------



## twob4him

ut*disney said:


> I'm new, so forgive me for asking this *stupid* question.  What is a "big give?"



*Welcome!!!  The Big Give is awesome!!! We sew outfits for other dissers who are going on Make-A-Wish trips...here's some more info from page 1:*

Big Give-
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Everyone!!!

I fianlly found a clown costume pattern- from like 1965 or something, and its coming from WA!!
Here is my reference- I found this darling costume on etsy
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=29702791

I want to do the 2 fabrics, plus butt ruffles, then a euro ruffle that goes from the butt, to wrap around and down the front of one leg...

SO- I need to shop for fabric- I will check out a few local shops, but I may find better prices online (average prices around here are $7.50 and up) 
Unless i find something at Joanns. 
I think I want to do pastel fabrics. A large multi colored pastel on one side would be cool- like floating bubbles in pastels- she has window treatments in a heavy fabric like this. Then Something fun- a print of some sort for the other half. Then the butt ruffles would be in coordinating (but not the same) fabric, so at least 3 more fabrics and the one more for the euro ruffle. I can picture it in my head- but shopping online is proving difficult.

Anyone want to search and offer suggestions? I am guessing I will need 2yds for each "side"


AND....drum roll please!!!!
A Mom/Teacher who's daughter is also in Megan's class asked if she could pay me to make something for her daughter. This little girl refuses to wear pants and doesnt want a dress that looks like a clown- so she was thinking sort of princess-ish. I asked if she would wear pantaloons and she said she doubted it.
I am thinking a peasant dress, maybe a peekaboo skirt with a clown face??
Or peasant dress in rainbow fabrics with peplums?
What do you think?
I have never done anything for money before- so I would just ask her to pay for the fabric.
This is Megan's crib bedding/window treatments....I want bubble fabric like this...




Have you seen cotton like this?


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



Very pretty.  It looks like sooooo much work!!  Great job!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey ladies!

I've been away for a couple of weeks so it's going to take forever to catch up.

We had a death in the family (one we were expecting) and then on Monday we booked a Disney cruise from Barcelona to Dover.  We have never been to Europe, never been on a cruise and never been away from the kids for more than 48 hours!  We will be gone for 12 DAYS!!!!

We are soooo exicted but there is so much to do....hotel rooms, passports, luggage, you name it.

I'm sure y'all have been sewing up a storm so I'll go now and start admiring all y'all have done while I've been busy!

Ta Ta for now!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I was coming on becuse I was away all day yesterday with Katie's 11th birthday stuff and was soo sad to read about Mya.  I agree T....i am so glad that we do what we do and I too forget what the future may hold for these children.  I am so glad we were able to come together to give her mother and grandmother some wonderful memories.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> With everything else I have read today, the only thing that really stuck with me is Arminda is almost 12? Such a sweet young lady!


I can't believe it myself! She is a sweetheart.  I will agree! 



Granna4679 said:


> Great....thanks for that information.  I will go look at it now!  You are awesome!
> 
> ETA:  Can I upload 4 x 4 AND 5 x 7 designs on it?
> And I just have to say....this second paragraph made me laugh out loud!!  You are too funny!



I can save any size on my card, but I can only stitch out a 4X4, so when I put it in my embroidery machine, it will beep at me if the design is too big! You can fit several designs on the card at once. 




ut*disney said:


> Done!



I just went and registered a few people, so as long as you verified your email, you should be able to log in now.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I fianlly found a clown costume pattern- from like 1965 or something, and its coming from WA!!
> Here is my reference- I found this darling costume on etsy
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=29702791
> ?



Very cute!   And I think I wore that same pattern when it was new in 1969.    Lol.  My great grandmother made it for me out of a blue and white striped fabric complete with pointed hat and pompoms!   I still have it, all of my girls wore it, usually when they were two, but Rebecca is so tiny she fit into it when she was 4.   Your plans to embellish it sound great, can't wait to see the final result!   As for the princessy clown, have you checked the costume section in a  traditional pattern book?   They have lots of different clown styles to choose from.


----------



## waltfans5

Hi Ladies.  I have a question for you.  Below is my daughters 1st Communion dress.  It in ankle length right now, but I really want is closer to her knee.  She is a little on the short side.  








Do you think it would be hard to hem this myself?  I don't know if you can tell by the pictures, but it has 3 layers of soft tulle, a satin layer, 2 rough tulle layers and 1 more satin layer.  I am thinking the tulle only needs to be cut and the rest hemmed of course.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## WelovMickey!

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Very cute!   And I think I wore that same pattern when it was new in 1969.    Lol.  My great grandmother made it for me out of a blue and white striped fabric complete with pointed hat and pompoms!   I still have it, all of my girls wore it, usually when they were two, but Rebecca is so tiny she fit into it when she was 4.   Your plans to embellish it sound great, can't wait to see the final result!   As for the princessy clown, have you checked the costume section in a  traditional pattern book?   They have lots of different clown styles to choose from.



I think I did too...My Mom had this silk fabric- from Japan (brought back after the war by my grandfather), that is more than 60 years old now, it is red with pink polka dots. WHY she made my Halloween costume from it I dont know- but thats what I had- a silk clown costume- she still has it. BUT she is in FL, her Conneticut house is 2hrs from me and she's not quite sure where it is (which means it would take me a half a day to find it)
 and she says she didnt do a great job making it- so I am wondering, even if I did find the fabric, it's so old, it might fall apart, if I ever get my hands on that silk I will do something lasting with it LOL.

Megan's school is doing "The Greatest Little Show On Earth" and her class (the 3/4 year old class) so there will be 10 little clowns


----------



## WelovMickey!

teresajoy said:


> OOOH! Someone didn't read the first post!



Oops!  You caught me! I actually scan it to see your bookmark page.  I will go read it now.


----------



## ut*disney

teresajoy said:


> I just went and registered a few people, so as long as you verified your email, you should be able to log in now.



I just verified my email.  It went to my spam folder.


----------



## danicaw

MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


 
So Cute! Love the back 
Have a wonderful time.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



Wow! Amazing! It is beautiful!

So I am still working on the two round neck... but I decided to whip up a few coffee cozies today to get them done so I can mail them out to some family this weekend.
This was a project I can easily do with the kids.








And as I have been organizing fabric I have to show some... hope you don't mind 

So we went to Oahu for a week in January and I came home with FABRIC!
I am a hawaiian print lover so I was in heaven. It was hard to choose, I had to go to the store twice because I couldn't decide - and my hubby was soo cool about my NEED to fabric shop on our family trip. 







Yeah, I might have gone a bit overboard.... I got several yards of each 
Now to do something with it. 

And yesterday I went to Hancock Fabric and found this print....




Since we are in the Seattle area I couldn't pass it up. Once again I bought it without any idea what I want to do with it.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Is it impossible to applique on a stretchy t shirt???


----------



## ireland_nicole

kteesmumma said:


> Just wanted to share my latest design....but first a bit about myself and my designing...


Very cute and unique; I love the appliques on the shorts especially.


MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


That is soooooooooo cute!  I think a couple mickey head buttons on the front would be adorable, or bows where the straps meet the bodice, but not necessary- I love it just as it is!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.


WOW!!!!!  I am in awe!


teresajoy said:


> I've answered this question several times, it was probably lost in a big ole multiquote though!
> 
> I love it! Unless, you were going for Jasmine and Aladin, then you REALLY missed the mark!





cydswipe said:


> I took some time to make some mega bows for Ashley and Jessica.  I hope the like the outfits!... BIG GIVE package went out today!


Love them!


danicaw said:


> So I am still working on the two round neck... but I decided to whip up a few coffee cozies today to get them done so I can mail them out to some family this weekend.
> This was a project I can easily do with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I have been organizing fabric I have to show some... hope you don't mind
> 
> So we went to Oahu for a week in January and I came home with FABRIC!
> I am a hawaiian print lover so I was in heaven. It was hard to choose, I had to go to the store twice because I couldn't decide - and my hubby was soo cool about my NEED to fabric shop on our family trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might have gone a bit overboard.... I got several yards of each
> Now to do something with it.
> 
> And yesterday I went to Hancock Fabric and found this print....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are in the Seattle area I couldn't pass it up. Once again I bought it without any idea what I want to do with it.  Anyone else have this problem?



Love the fabrics- they're fabulous!  As far as the whole "buying fabrics without any previously decided use for it goes, um, ah, nope. never have that problem  Particularly not when it's on sale


----------



## ireland_nicole

Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip; well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Love the fabrics- they're fabulous!  As far as the whole "buying fabrics without any previously decided use for it goes, um, ah, nope. never have that problem  Particularly not when it's on sale




The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.


----------



## JUJU814

livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.



LOL


----------



## Granna4679

I just had to post and say.....I have had my new embroidery machine for a week now (only played with it one night with the only spool of thread I had)...but today I got 50 spools in the mail AND I have the house all to myself tomorrow!!  Can we say "I AM ECSTATIC!!"


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.



Um, Nicole, Sweetie, we are going to have to ask you to turn in your Fabric Overbuyers Anonymous card.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I just had to post and say.....I have had my new embroidery machine for a week now (only played with it one night with the only spool of thread I had)...but today I got 50 spools in the mail AND I have the house all to myself tomorrow!!  Can we say "I AM ECSTATIC!!"



Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.



Even if you don't think you need all of it you really do!  All of it!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I just had to post and say.....I have had my new embroidery machine for a week now (only played with it one night with the only spool of thread I had)...but today I got 50 spools in the mail AND I have the house all to myself tomorrow!!  Can we say "I AM ECSTATIC!!"


I have a 61 spool thread set and love it.  Now post some pictures of what you make please.



ireland_nicole said:


> Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip; well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)


Nicole, I will continue to pray for you and your family.  I hope that DH can find joy in knowing that his family is happy.  My heart goes out to you dear friend.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> OMG....this is AWESOME!  I quilt (only by hand) and I have made some large quilts but nothing this AWESOME.  Beautiful work.   (oh and I am not thumbnailing it...its just to beautiful to do that.)





lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Oh my now you are such an artist.  I am impressed great job.





Diz-Mommy said:


> OMG  I keep thinking I'll make a quilt again someday, but wowza it would never compare to that one!!  Lovely work!!  If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take to make?





ellenbenny said:


> Very pretty.  It looks like sooooo much work!!  Great job!





WelovMickey! said:


> This is GORGEOUS!





danicaw said:


> Wow! Amazing! It is beautiful!





ireland_nicole said:


> WOW!!!!!  I am in awe!


Thank you all for your nice comments on my quilt.  You were all very kind in your words and I appreciate it.  Quilting is my new passion a few here remember when I did make clothes but it seems so long ago.  

This quilt is from Eleanor Burns quick trip quilt.  It was very easy, just sewing strips together and then putting them into a tube, cutting once again and the cutting in half at alternating squares.  I loved how it came out and the colours.  

Today I got our Disney bin and now find myself having to make a few things for our trip.  So it is back to clothing.  Hopefully summer will arrive here in the mountain west and I can put it all way for a few months and get outside to play.


----------



## ellenbenny

My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!! 

When my older son graduated from college 2 years ago I made small purses for a few of us to carry to the graduation and dinner for me, mom, sister, sister-in-law, and my son's step-mom.  

I hadn't necessarily been planning to do it again, but...since my Mom is an alumni of MSU, and she is flying up to Michigan just to attend the graduation dinner, and she asked me if I would be making bags again... I felt obligated.  

But I went further and made more difficult types of bags, I have finished 3 so far.  For me, my Mom and my son's best friend that is also graduating.   Now I think I will have to make something for ds's step-mom again, since I did it the last time.  And also my ex MIL and ex SIL will be there at dinner, and they are both MSU alum as well, so do I need to make them something too?  Why do I do this to myself?

Anyway, here are the 3 I have made so far...  still deciding what else to do.  Maybe little wristlets is what I am currently thinking.

This one is Carla C's new pattern





These 2 are also from ycmt, patchwork messenger bag and drawstring tote.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments on my quilt.  You were all very kind in your words and I appreciate it.  Quilting is my new passion a few here remember when I did make clothes but it seems so long ago.
> 
> This quilt is from Eleanor Burns quick trip quilt.  It was very easy, just sewing strips together and then putting them into a tube, cutting once again and the cutting in half at alternating squares.  I loved how it came out and the colours.
> 
> Today I got our Disney bin and now find myself having to make a few things for our trip.  So it is back to clothing.  Hopefully summer will arrive here in the mountain west and I can put it all way for a few months and get outside to play.



Can I make you jealous?  I live 2.2 miles from Quilt in a Day's California store!  I'm a quilter first, seamstress second, and am there about once a week.


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I just had to post and say.....I have had my new embroidery machine for a week now (only played with it one night with the only spool of thread I had)...but today I got 50 spools in the mail AND I have the house all to myself tomorrow!!  Can we say "I AM ECSTATIC!!"



You are going to have soooooo much fun!!!!  Enjoy!


Nini


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Diz-Mommy said:


> *Okay QUESTION TIME!!*  I saw the cutest Western font on some Woody's Roundup dresses somebody made a while back ago- sorry I can't remember the member name!!  I was wondering where I could purchase that font for my machine.  My little guy has developed a crush on Jessie the cowgirl and I want to make him a few things once I get my computer back.
> 
> 
> Oh and I find out the baby's gender on MONDAY!!  I can hardly contain myself!!




are you talking about my dresses?








if so I found the letters on etsy - work is not letting me on the etsy site right now or I would you tell you who I bought them from.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I NEED to cut out fabric tomorrow for shirts and to start making the appliques for the Nemo stuff I have planned. I am working now til 7am - I work nightshift so this is not new for me but I feel so bad that I want to do this instead of get rest so we could maybe go to the zoo on Sunday. We have a yr membership that we got for Christmas and have not gone yet but the weather will be decent this weekend.  But we leave in less than a monthe for Disney on a suprise trip so it's not like I can say "do you want to where this in Disney? then you need to go play with Daddy instead of trying to help me cut the material with the rotary cutter, honey" Sorry - I am whinning and rambling but just need to write. don't mind me.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Um, Nicole, Sweetie, we are going to have to ask you to turn in your Fabric Overbuyers Anonymous card.



T- you have been gone to long hun,  I am not Nicole


----------



## lovesdumbo

ellenbenny said:


> My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!!
> 
> When my older son graduated from college 2 years ago I made small purses for a few of us to carry to the graduation and dinner for me, mom, sister, sister-in-law, and my son's step-mom.
> 
> I hadn't necessarily been planning to do it again, but...since my Mom is an alumni of MSU, and she is flying up to Michigan just to attend the graduation dinner, and she asked me if I would be making bags again... I felt obligated.
> 
> But I went further and made more difficult types of bags, I have finished 3 so far.  For me, my Mom and my son's best friend that is also graduating.   Now I think I will have to make something for ds's step-mom again, since I did it the last time.  And also my ex MIL and ex SIL will be there at dinner, and they are both MSU alum as well, so do I need to make them something too?  Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Anyway, here are the 3 I have made so far...  still deciding what else to do.  Maybe little wristlets is what I am currently thinking.
> 
> This one is Carla C's new pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are also from ycmt, patchwork messenger bag and drawstring tote.



Love your bags!

How about something like this for the others?

http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/sewing-patterns-and-templates


----------



## weluvdizne

ireland_nicole said:


> Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip; well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)



Nicole, I am so happy for you.  I have been praying for you and thinking about you lately, but didn't want to bring it up and upset you.  I am soooooo happy to hear that things are looking up.  I definately see this as a step in the right direction.  Sometimes, vacations can "reset your brain" and make you see things more clearly.  I hope that this upcoming trip does that for your DH and he sees what a special family he is so lucky to have.  Keeping you in my prayers.  



Granna - have fun with your machine.  I have had mine for a couple years, but have been too intimidated to take it out of the box.  All the talk about it here lately has me convinced to try it.  I just need to get some thread.  Walmart has the C&C junk only, and I have not had a chance to make it out anywhere else yet.  I hope my courage is still up by the time I finally get some thread.  Have fun!  I can't wait to see what cool things you make!!!  (I have the Brother SE-270D with the Disney designs, but can't wait to get my hands on some of HeatherSue's creations.)


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Why did I think Kirsta was older than that?  I don't get why schools think they need to do this to little kids! Like you said, they grow up too fast. They need a little bit of make believe in their lives.



Kirsta just turned 9 in January and  in the 3rd grade. So, 1st grade was just a few years ago, but I remember how upset she was about the kids telling her Mickey wasn't for real. She is very tall. Was always a head taller then the kids in her class, even when in preschool. Right now, she's as tall as my 12 yo nephew. Our 9 yo neighbor only comes up to her shoulder (where did we get this amazon?) The curricullum with teaching kids about a fairie tale and true life was around then (thankfully not in her school) and I was always upset by this. 

When I was a kid, I can remember a neighbor telling my little sister that Santa wasn't for real when she was 6 (I was 16). This woman had no right to tell someone elses child something like that. My mother was always too much of a diplomat. I would have gone over and given the woman a peice of mind, to put it mildly.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

What Arminda is almost 12???? How is that possible- funny I was just searching for an old post the other day and came across a cute pic of her in 2008. Wearing a story book skirt.


Nicole (from another Nicole, because we like to keep T-beri confused) Honey, I hope he has a good time being on this trip. I hope the two of you can grow stronger. I will be sure to say a prayer for you, your marriage and your family tonight. (by the way, I thought it was great of you to post the pretty top- and not on a hanger!) 

MinnieVanMom (April, is that you?) -I feel like Pooh talking to the tiger. anywho- You CAN embroider on knit and tshirt. Put a soft mesh stabilizer on the back and hoop tear away. Use a ballpoint needle and you should be good to go, some like to use a topper stabilizer too, I havent found it makes a difference. I HAVE heard that some machines do it better than others. 


Clown costume- I have my fabric! I ended up searching in my stash and found a piece that will work well- not pastel, but not primary either. 
I also found this cool purple glittery fabric to use for the "clown dress, thats not too clown-y" outfit I will do for the other little girl. I have a great idea for that now. 
Joann's has a 40% off coupon, so I got my $8.79yd for 40% off and the purple was on sale for $2.99 yd. I was going to post photos of my purchase, but I think I will wait til they are all done and surprise everyone with what I do.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I fianlly found a clown costume pattern- from like 1965 or something, and its coming from WA!!
> Here is my reference- I found this darling costume on etsy
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=29702791



Hee hee!  I wore this one in 1978--made for me by my "other mother."


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

lovesdumbo said:


> Love your bags!
> 
> How about something like this for the others?
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/sewing-patterns-and-templates



Those are so sweet


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MinnieVanMom (April, is that you?) -I feel like Pooh talking to the tiger. anywho- You CAN embroider on knit and tshirt. Put a soft mesh stabilizer on the back and hoop tear away. Use a ballpoint needle and you should be good to go, some like to use a topper stabilizer too, I havent found it makes a difference. I HAVE heard that some machines do it better than others. /QUOTE]
> 
> YES!!! you definately can!! And Nicoles machine does a great job of embroidering on stretchy tshirts-I'd say this material was super stretchy, would you say so Nicole??? She made it for ME and a really cute Ariel Minnie for Shelly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that Arminda is 12!!!!! Thats the same age as Daniel, and I cant believe he is 12 either!! And Elizabeth will turn 8 this June and Hannah 4!!! Where does the time go????


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom (April, is that you?) -I feel like Pooh talking to the tiger. anywho- You CAN embroider on knit and tshirt. Put a soft mesh stabilizer on the back and hoop tear away. Use a ballpoint needle and you should be good to go, some like to use a topper stabilizer too, I havent found it makes a difference. I HAVE heard that some machines do it better than others. /QUOTE]
> 
> YES!!! you definately can!! And Nicoles machine does a great job of embroidering on stretchy tshirts-I'd say this material was super stretchy, would you say so Nicole??? She made it for ME and a really cute Ariel Minnie for Shelly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that Arminda is 12!!!!! Thats the same age as Daniel, and I cant believe he is 12 either!! And Elizabeth will turn 8 this June and Hannah 4!!! Where does the time go????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute are you! Are you packed yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute are you! Are you packed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as cute as Miss M!!!!!!! Not packed yet - we have to sneak the suitcases into the house when Zoey isnt looking or else she gets all pouty and sad - and I cant live with that until Thursday!! I'll miss her a TON anyway!! We love to travel with her, but know she wouldnt enjoy the Disney Kennel club....she thinks she is a people, not a doggie!!!
> 
> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????
Click to expand...


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as cute as Miss M!!!!!!! Not packed yet - we have to sneak the suitcases into the house when Zoey isnt looking or else she gets all pouty and sad - and I cant live with that until Thursday!! I'll miss her a TON anyway!! We love to travel with her, but know she wouldnt enjoy the Disney Kennel club....she thinks she is a people, not a doggie!!!
> 
> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh poor Zoey! M would LOVE all the colors in your tee. I hope you guys have a wonderful amazing trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessMickey

Wow it has been forever since I've been able to visit. I got a small promotion at work and have been working many many hours. I've only managed to sew one thing in the last two months. A Colorado Rockies fleece raglan for a coworkers son. Of course I forgot to take a pic before I gave it to them but with baseball seaon starting I'm sure I'll have several opportunities to get a pic when we all go to games together. I might have to make my boys some too. Does anyone know of a similar pattern for adults. After making that one several of the guys decided they wanted one too!

Wendy I was thinking about you today. We still have our house in NE PA and DH needed to go up there to take care of some stuff. His flight got canceled and he ended going through Philly to get home tonight. 

Well I'm off to the airport to pick DH up and I hope to be able to get on here  and post more often. I just realized we have less than two months of school left. My life will be so much easier not having to drive back and forth ever day.

Oh and we had some good news today and DH promised if this went through I could get an embroidery machine so I guess I better get moving and figure out which one I want.


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just got digitizing software for free! It is SticthEra Universal. Does anyone have this? Do you like it? I am going to start looking at it this weekend. I have to work tonight & tomorrow night. I have a couple designs I want to digitize so badly and DH wants me to digitize something for his friend's tree service business. Plus My dad would love to have new racing shirts. (He runs a dragster at Atco Raceway, NJ)
> Wish me luck!



I recently downloaded this to see if I could figure it out. I think I may have to print out the manual so I can read through it to see if it makes any sense. So far I haven't actually converted anything but have hopes that I'll be able to at least do some simple designs.

I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month. 






I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.


----------



## weluvdizne

PrincessMickey said:


> Wow it has been forever since I've been able to visit. I got a small promotion at work and have been working many many hours. .



Congrats on the promotion!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

LisaZoe said:


> I recently downloaded this to see if I could figure it out. I think I may have to print out the manual so I can read through it to see if it makes any sense. So far I haven't actually converted anything but have hopes that I'll be able to at least do some simple designs.
> 
> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.




BEAUTIFUL as always!  You do such nice work.  Love all the color combos, too!


----------



## teresajoy

WelovMickey! said:


> Oops! You caught me! I actually scan it to see your bookmark page. I will go read it now.



 I warned you, you could be mocked!  (although at the moment it looks like my sister typed that, because I was slackin' the day we had to move the thread!) Stick around long enough, then you can tease other people about it! 



ut*disney said:


> I just verified my email.  It went to my spam folder.



Ok, if you are Betty, you are good to go. 



danicaw said:


> So Cute! Love the back
> Have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing! It is beautiful!
> 
> So I am still working on the two round neck... but I decided to whip up a few coffee cozies today to get them done so I can mail them out to some family this weekend.
> This was a project I can easily do with the kids.
> 
> 
> And as I have been organizing fabric I have to show some... hope you don't mind
> 
> So we went to Oahu for a week in January and I came home with FABRIC!
> I am a hawaiian print lover so I was in heaven. It was hard to choose, I had to go to the store twice because I couldn't decide - and my hubby was soo cool about my NEED to fabric shop on our family trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might have gone a bit overboard.... I got several yards of each
> Now to do something with it.
> 
> Since we are in the Seattle area I couldn't pass it up. Once again I bought it without any idea what I want to do with it. Anyone else have this problem?



OOOH!  I love that fabric from Hawaii, and I love the Seattle stuff too! And, I've always wanted to make a coffee cozy, they are so cute! 

Me, buy fabric with no clue what I'm going to do with it??? Someday I should take a picture of my basement for you guys! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it impossible to applique on a stretchy t shirt???



A ribbed t-shirt is very difficult to applique on, but the others are doable. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)


Oh yah!!! That is a big improvement! 



livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.


YEP! Maybe I should put that in the first post! 



Granna4679 said:


> I just had to post and say.....I have had my new embroidery machine for a week now (only played with it one night with the only spool of thread I had)...but today I got 50 spools in the mail AND I have the house all to myself tomorrow!!  Can we say "I AM ECSTATIC!!"


WOO HOO!!!! Did you get the Marathon thread? 


ellenbenny said:


> My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!!
> 
> When my older son graduated from college 2 years ago I made small purses for a few of us to carry to the graduation and dinner for me, mom, sister, sister-in-law, and my son's step-mom.
> 
> I hadn't necessarily been planning to do it again, but...since my Mom is an alumni of MSU, and she is flying up to Michigan just to attend the graduation dinner, and she asked me if I would be making bags again... I felt obligated.
> 
> But I went further and made more difficult types of bags, I have finished 3 so far.  For me, my Mom and my son's best friend that is also graduating.   Now I think I will have to make something for ds's step-mom again, since I did it the last time.  And also my ex MIL and ex SIL will be there at dinner, and they are both MSU alum as well, so do I need to make them something too?  Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Anyway, here are the 3 I have made so far...  still deciding what else to do.  Maybe little wristlets is what I am currently thinking.
> 
> This one is Carla C's new pattern


Even though this is TOTALLY the WRONG* colors* (as anyone from Michigan knows)  it's still cute! 

Our niece is going to State (  ) , she is a freshman this year. 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I NEED to cut out fabric tomorrow for shirts and to start making the appliques for the Nemo stuff I have planned. I am working now til 7am - I work nightshift so this is not new for me but I feel so bad that I want to do this instead of get rest so we could maybe go to the zoo on Sunday. We have a yr membership that we got for Christmas and have not gone yet but the weather will be decent this weekend.  But we leave in less than a monthe for Disney on a suprise trip so it's not like I can say "do you want to where this in Disney? then you need to go play with Daddy instead of trying to help me cut the material with the rotary cutter, honey" Sorry - I am whinning and rambling but just need to write. don't mind me.



Ramble away!!! Remember to look for me when you are down there! We arrive a few days after you. 



weluvdizne said:


> :Nicole, I am so happy for you.  I have been praying for you and thinking about you lately, but didn't want to bring it up and upset you.  I am soooooo happy to hear that things are looking up.  I definately see this as a step in the right direction.  Sometimes, vacations can "reset your brain" and make you see things more clearly.  I hope that this upcoming trip does that for your DH and he sees what a special family he is so lucky to have.  Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna - have fun with your machine.  I have had mine for a couple years, but have been too intimidated to take it out of the box  All the talk about it here lately has me convinced to try it.  I just need to get some thread.  Walmart has the C&C junk only, and I have not had a chance to make it out anywhere else yet.  I hope my courage is still up by the time I finally get some thread.  Have fun!  I can't wait to see what cool things you make!!!  (I have the Brother SE-270D with the Disney designs, but can't wait to get my hands on some of HeatherSue's creations.)



You should just order the rayon thread online from http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml It's great thread and a great price. 

Heather just came out with the cutest collection of Prince (and the Beast) cuties!!! They are just adorable!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta just turned 9 in January and  in the 3rd grade. So, 1st grade was just a few years ago, but I remember how upset she was about the kids telling her Mickey wasn't for real. She is very tall. Was always a head taller then the kids in her class, even when in preschool. Right now, she's as tall as my 12 yo nephew. Our 9 yo neighbor only comes up to her shoulder (where did we get this amazon?) The curricullum with teaching kids about a fairie tale and true life was around then (thankfully not in her school) and I was always upset by this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I can remember a neighbor telling my little sister that Santa wasn't for real when she was 6 (I was 16). This woman had no right to tell someone elses child something like that. My mother was always too much of a diplomat. I would have gone over and given the woman a peice of mind, to put it mildly.



Ok, I thought I had gone nuts! Although, I was thinking she was more Arminda's age! I bet she is taller than her. She's on the short side. 

Lydia's class did the whole make believe vs. real thing earlier in the year (when she was still going to public school). Thankfully, Lydia didn't think much of it, but it bothered me! 





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> What Arminda is almost 12???? How is that possible- funny I was just searching for an old post the other day and came across a cute pic of her in 2008. Wearing a story book skirt.



I'm thinking that was probably the Bambi strip work skirt I made her. It wasn't storybook, but it kind of looked like it. Lydia had a storybook skirt though, but she's only 7. The time goes by so fast! My baby boy is going to be down with school next month! 



billwendy said:


> YES!!! you definately can!! And Nicoles machine does a great job of embroidering on stretchy tshirts-I'd say this material was super stretchy, would you say so Nicole??? She made it for ME and a really cute Ariel Minnie for Shelly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that Arminda is 12!!!!! Thats the same age as Daniel, and I cant believe he is 12 either!! And Elizabeth will turn 8 this June and Hannah 4!!! Where does the time go????


You look great Wendy!
I wasn't thinking that Daniel and Arminda were the same age! Well,  Arminda has another 4 weeks before she is 12, but they are close. 



billwendy said:


> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????



WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Granna4679

waltfans5 said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have a question for you.  Below is my daughters 1st Communion dress.  It in ankle length right now, but I really want is closer to her knee.  She is a little on the short side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be hard to hem this myself?  I don't know if you can tell by the pictures, but it has 3 layers of soft tulle, a satin layer, 2 rough tulle layers and 1 more satin layer.  I am thinking the tulle only needs to be cut and the rest hemmed of course.  Thanks ladies.



I don't really think it would be hard.  You may have to cut some off before hemming to avoid the bulk since it flares.  I just wanted to say it is beautiful though.



danicaw said:


> And as I have been organizing fabric I have to show some... hope you don't mind
> 
> So we went to Oahu for a week in January and I came home with FABRIC!
> I am a hawaiian print lover so I was in heaven. It was hard to choose, I had to go to the store twice because I couldn't decide - and my hubby was soo cool about my NEED to fabric shop on our family trip.


Love all the fabrics.



ellenbenny said:


> My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!!
> 
> When my older son graduated from college 2 years ago I made small purses for a few of us to carry to the graduation and dinner for me, mom, sister, sister-in-law, and my son's step-mom.
> 
> I hadn't necessarily been planning to do it again, but...since my Mom is an alumni of MSU, and she is flying up to Michigan just to attend the graduation dinner, and she asked me if I would be making bags again... I felt obligated.
> 
> But I went further and made more difficult types of bags, I have finished 3 so far.  For me, my Mom and my son's best friend that is also graduating.   Now I think I will have to make something for ds's step-mom again, since I did it the last time.  And also my ex MIL and ex SIL will be there at dinner, and they are both MSU alum as well, so do I need to make them something too?  Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Anyway, here are the 3 I have made so far...  still deciding what else to do.  Maybe little wristlets is what I am currently thinking.
> 
> This one is Carla C's new pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are also from ycmt, patchwork messenger bag and drawstring tote.



Love all the bags.  Your family sounds a bit like mine.  I divorced when my oldest was 1 and remarried 6 mos later.  My ex family IS my family.  After 28 years we are still very much a family and I love them to death.  They accepted my new husband right away and have always considered my daughter from my 2nd marriage their own.  In everyone else's eyes, it is strange but for us...it works and we love it that way. 

And just wanted to add, you might try the Debut purse from YCMT (you get it free when you sign up for newsletter).  Super easy and really cute.  Only take 3 fat quarters and some fusible batting.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> But we leave in less than a monthe for Disney on a suprise trip so it's not like I can say "do you want to where this in Disney? then you need to go play with Daddy instead of trying to help me cut the material with the rotary cutter, honey" Sorry - I am whinning and rambling but just need to write. don't mind me.



  Isn't there some rule about not letting your children play with rotary cutters?  My husband doesn't even like ME using one after several uhhmmmm...accidents.  



weluvdizne said:


> Granna - have fun with your machine.  I have had mine for a couple years, but have been too intimidated to take it out of the box.  All the talk about it here lately has me convinced to try it.  I just need to get some thread.  Walmart has the C&C junk only, and I have not had a chance to make it out anywhere else yet.  I hope my courage is still up by the time I finally get some thread.  Have fun!  I can't wait to see what cool things you make!!!  (I have the Brother SE-270D with the Disney designs, but can't wait to get my hands on some of HeatherSue's creations.)



Thanks!  I bought the 50 spool set from Marathon Thread.  They have great customer service and it looks great.




billwendy said:


> YES!!! you definately can!! And Nicoles machine does a great job of embroidering on stretchy tshirts-I'd say this material was super stretchy, would you say so Nicole??? She made it for ME and a really cute Ariel Minnie for Shelly!!!!



Love the shirt!



LisaZoe said:


> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.



All I have to say is "you are MEGA-talented!!"  Love the shirts and the itty bitty skirt...how cute!


----------



## twob4him

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for suggestions on the clown outfit! I have to go do some more research now.
> 
> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27
> ETA: The Dr said she has no depth perception whatsoever and that it's not unusual to see young children develop much faster and become much more abulatory. So while I am pleased we can help her, anxious that she has to go thru, and excited to see her have a desire to move more. Right now she will sit up and scoot a tiny bit on her butt, but will only reach for toys within a short radius, I think this is because she can't see the toys further away from her or even things I hold too far from her face.
> 
> They say its a 1 hour procedure (so not too long to be "under") and will go home with out a patch or anything and will only need tylenol afterwards and her eyes may feel scratchy to her for a day or so. She has a 50% chance of needing it again- but he rarely sees it happen, he's been doing this for 35 years and the lady who schedules surgeries told us he has children from other parts of the USA as well as other countries come to him.
> Her surgery will take place a a Children's Hospital, so all pediatric experts.



I feel like an idiot...now that I reskimmed the thread I found this update!!! Doh  I am not exactly an idiot but my friends just call me Dory!

********************************************
*
ETA: My dd is turning 12 too....ack!*


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ellenbenny: I just lost your part of the quote, but I love those bags- they're awesome, except of course that they're for the wrong school altogether- now if they were Notre Dame or, oh, say, University of Texas, well, they'd be perfect


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I NEED to cut out fabric tomorrow for shirts and to start making the appliques for the Nemo stuff I have planned. I am working now til 7am - I work nightshift so this is not new for me but I feel so bad that I want to do this instead of get rest so we could maybe go to the zoo on Sunday. We have a yr membership that we got for Christmas and have not gone yet but the weather will be decent this weekend.  But we leave in less than a monthe for Disney on a suprise trip so it's not like I can say "do you want to where this in Disney? then you need to go play with Daddy instead of trying to help me cut the material with the rotary cutter, honey" Sorry - I am whinning and rambling but just need to write. don't mind me.


It's hard when you can't do everything that you know is important.  You'll make it, I promise- and you're not whining


livndisney said:


> T- you have been gone to long hun,  I am not Nicole


No, but there sure are a lot of us- we're taking over LOL.  Maybe she thought I was serious? when I said I can pass up sale fabric



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Clown costume- I have my fabric! I ended up searching in my stash and found a piece that will work well- not pastel, but not primary either.
> I also found this cool purple glittery fabric to use for the "clown dress, thats not too clown-y" outfit I will do for the other little girl. I have a great idea for that now.
> Joann's has a 40% off coupon, so I got my $8.79yd for 40% off and the purple was on sale for $2.99 yd. I was going to post photos of my purchase, but I think I will wait til they are all done and surprise everyone with what I do.



Oooh, keeping us in suspense, huh?  I can't wait to see what you make- the fabric sounds perfect!



billwendy said:


> YES!!! you definately can!! And Nicoles machine does a great job of embroidering on stretchy tshirts-I'd say this material was super stretchy, would you say so Nicole??? She made it for ME and a really cute Ariel Minnie for Shelly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that Arminda is 12!!!!! Thats the same age as Daniel, and I cant believe he is 12 either!! And Elizabeth will turn 8 this June and Hannah 4!!! Where does the time go????


That shirt looks so cute on you!  I love it!  And I'm totally doing the single digit dance for you


LisaZoe said:


> I recently downloaded this to see if I could figure it out. I think I may have to print out the manual so I can read through it to see if it makes any sense. So far I haven't actually converted anything but have hopes that I'll be able to at least do some simple designs.
> 
> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.



That is just so beyond fabulous!


----------



## ireland_nicole

well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...

But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.

Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
front:




back:





I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The blanket is ALMOST as cute as the baby on it...hard to get anything cuter than she is! 



birdie757 said:


> I hope you were able to find this already but just in case I took a picture of where mine is so maybe it will help you.  As I took this picture though I realized that I have a 780-D instead of the 750-D like I thought so it might be different.  Shouldn't be hard to miss in the photo since I have a bright pink USB stick so I don't confuse it with dh's...lol.



Why in the WORLD have I never thought to use a USB stick???  LOL I've been carrying a lap top back and forth between my desktop and my machine to transfer my images.    You're brilliant, thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh.. YAY FOR WICKED TOMORROW NIGHT!! FRONT ROW SEATS!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a dream come true for me.



I'm so jealous...and happy for you that you have such great seats!  How was the show?  Did you make the shirt?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah's eye appointment- so she still has strabismus with esotropia and one eye has an "upward shoot" Which means it turns in and up at the same time, both eyes do it so she will have to have surgery on both eyes. 2 muscles on her left and 1 on her right.
> scheduled for April 27


Sounds like she's in excellent hands.  You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers, let me know how it goes!  We go to the specialist for "Phineas" later this month.  Quick question...did you notice her two eyes dialating differently?  We just started to notice this with Phin and it has us worried (he has a badly crossed eye...just the one, so I think that's why they diallate at different rates- only one eye is really receiving info).



MommaB said:


> After drooling over this thread for two weeks (there's a TON of pages!) I'm finally posting my first Dis post. You guys are amaaaaazing! Totally in awe of some of the creations here!


WELCOME!!!



MommaB said:


>



What a little cutie, and of course, gotta love the butt ruffles, and MICKEY ones to boot! YAY!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.



It looks amazing!  I swear every quilt you do is somehow topping the one I see before..how do you do that????



ellenbenny said:


> My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!!


Awesome!  I lived in East Lansing for a while!  Congrats to your son, and the purses look great!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> are you talking about my dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I found the letters on etsy - work is not letting me on the etsy site right now or I would you tell you who I bought them from.


I've been gone so long these are new to me...very very cute!



billwendy said:


>



Looking good, chica!!!



billwendy said:


> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????







LisaZoe said:


>


Amazing as always, Lisa!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


>


I love it!  It turned out so well!

Okay I'm off once again to attempt to sleep.  Besides the fact my Diva wants me to take her to a very big mall tomorrow (it's an 80 mile drive one way) I spilled RocknRye on my keyboard and it's hard to push some of these letters.  Guess I know one thing on my shopping list for tomorrow.




Marah


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> I recently downloaded this to see if I could figure it out. I think I may have to print out the manual so I can read through it to see if it makes any sense. So far I haven't actually converted anything but have hopes that I'll be able to at least do some simple designs.
> 
> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.



These are adorable!  I love the minnie!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

emcreative said:


> Why in the WORLD have I never thought to use a USB stick???  LOL I've been carrying a lap top back and forth between my desktop and my machine to transfer my images.    You're brilliant, thank you
> 
> 
> I've been gone so long these are new to me...very very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm off once again to attempt to sleep.  Besides the fact my Diva wants me to take her to a very big mall tomorrow (it's an 80 mile drive one way) I spilled RocknRye on my keyboard and it's hard to push some of these letters.  Guess I know one thing on my shopping list for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marah



Thanks for the compliment on the dresses - the girls love them, Evie's has Bullseye and a twirl skirt. these two dresses have saying on the back too.
I am pretty proud of them myself. they are the first A-lines I made. I don't make them reversible because I didn't do the bottom like instructed because of the ruffle.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> T- you have been gone to long hun,  I am not Nicole



I was talking to Nicole about NOT knowing the rules, you dork!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think I did too...My Mom had this silk fabric- from Japan (brought back after the war by my grandfather), that is more than 60 years old now, it is red with pink polka dots. WHY she made my Halloween costume from it I dont know- but thats what I had- a silk clown costume- she still has it. BUT she is in FL, her Conneticut house is 2hrs from me and she's not quite sure where it is (which means it would take me a half a day to find it)
> and she says she didnt do a great job making it- so I am wondering, even if I did find the fabric, it's so old, it might fall apart, if I ever get my hands on that silk I will do something lasting with it LOL.
> 
> Megan's school is doing "The Greatest Little Show On Earth" and her class (the 3/4 year old class) so there will be 10 little clowns



Ahh...back to my color and font, it's hard to do from my phone, lol.

OOhhh, a silk clown, how fancy, lol!  But from the sounds of it, that was perfect colors for a clown.  We've actually got a whole "family" of clown costumes, from tiny 3 mos size infant all the way through to fit a 6'4" guy, all in the same style as the one you chose, my original blue stripe is the oldest of the bunch.  I guess it seemed an easy costume to do for parties, not too sexy or scary.  Our funny fabric one is some really hideous Hawaiian print that my Grandma brought back on vacation for my mother.  It sat in her stash for years, until my dad decided 2 hours before a party he DID want a costume, and my mom tossed that together.  I don't know what she did for a pattern unless she just enlarged the one she used on her costume.  She later remade it for one of us to wear as a teen...as ugly as the fabric was, it madea great clown!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the comments on Nicoles beautiful work everyone!!!

T = how are the kids doing? How is little Violet? How big is she now?????


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> I was talking to Nicole about NOT knowing the rules, you dork!



 T called me a dork


----------



## ellenbenny

lovesdumbo said:


> Love your bags!
> 
> How about something like this for the others?
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/sewing-patterns-and-templates



That looks like it might be pretty easy, and since it is reversible I could make one side spartan, one side "normal".  Definitely going to consider this one.



teresajoy said:


> Even though this is TOTALLY the WRONG* colors* (as anyone from Michigan knows)  it's still cute!



Thanks, I wondered which side you Michigan folks were on????  



Granna4679 said:


> Love all the bags.  Your family sounds a bit like mine.  I divorced when my oldest was 1 and remarried 6 mos later.  My ex family IS my family.  After 28 years we are still very much a family and I love them to death.  They accepted my new husband right away and have always considered my daughter from my 2nd marriage their own.  In everyone else's eyes, it is strange but for us...it works and we love it that way.
> 
> And just wanted to add, you might try the Debut purse from YCMT (you get it free when you sign up for newsletter).  Super easy and really cute.  Only take 3 fat quarters and some fusible batting.



My ex and I get along fine and we do things together for the kids.  Some do find it strange, but it is certainly better this way.  We were divorced when the kids were 4 & 6, they are 21 & 24 now.

I do have that debut purse pattern, and it probably would look cute.  I haven't made it in ages, but if you say it is easy it will definitely be another consideration.



ireland_nicole said:


> Ellenbenny: I just lost your part of the quote, but I love those bags- they're awesome, except of course that they're for the wrong school altogether- now if they were Notre Dame or, oh, say, University of Texas, well, they'd be perfect



Thanks for the compliment! My parents, my ex, my ex in-laws and lots of other family are Michigan State alum, so I guess he had it in his genes!  At least my older son took after his mother and went to Georgia Tech!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I'm so glad you didn't throw it out!! It came out gorgeous, I absolutely love it!!



emcreative said:


> Awesome!  I lived in East Lansing for a while!  Congrats to your son, and the purses look great!
> Marah



Thanks!!


----------



## Piper

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta just turned 9 in January and in the 3rd grade. So, 1st grade was just a few years ago, but I remember how upset she was about the kids telling her Mickey wasn't for real. She is very tall. Was always a head taller then the kids in her class, even when in preschool. Right now, she's as tall as my 12 yo nephew. Our 9 yo neighbor only comes up to her shoulder (where did we get this amazon?) The curricullum with teaching kids about a fairie tale and true life was around then (thankfully not in her school) and I was always upset by this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I can remember a neighbor telling my little sister that Santa wasn't for real when she was 6 (I was 16). This woman had no right to tell someone elses child something like that. My mother was always too much of a diplomat. I would have gone over and given the woman a peice of mind, to put it mildly.


 
I just finished reading _Junie B. Jones and Her Big Fat Mouth_ to my class of 4 and 5 year olds.  There is a part in there when "that Grace" tells Junie B. that Mickey is just a person in a mouse suit.  Needless to say, I just skipped that part!.....and the part a few pages later with similiar info about Minnie!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

There is soooo much I want to comment on, but I am supposed to be sewing up a storm.  
But I just HAD to comment on this!



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



Fantastic!  I am about to start on my "Santa Pooh" vida this morning! I love your fabric choices and the applique is PERFECT!  (sadly, my vida will be minus any embroidery...I was outvoted on that, but our matching shirts will have the adorable embroidery on them!) I would never be able to applique like that...I rely on my machine and great designs from Heather for all my applique!  I am so in awe of those that can!!!!!    (and yes, I have tried, but I cannot even get a decent Mickey Head done...)


Now back to the sewing portion of our broadcast!



Nini


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



Wow!  I love it.  I can't wait to make DD's one.  I need to get her to watch the Lion King so she knows who they are.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



Yay...I win....WHAT EXACTLY DID I WIN?  I did win something, right?  HaHa!!  
No seriously....it is Beautiful!  I love the picture and the color combinations...you did great!


----------



## aboveH20

*ellenbenny and teresajoy* (and anyone else living in 'that state up north')  -- probably shouldn't mention that my husband graduated from Ohio State 

 Go bucks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> are you talking about my dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I found the letters on etsy - work is not letting me on the etsy site right now or I would you tell you who I bought them from.


I still love these dresses so I had to comment on them one more time!


LisaZoe said:


> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.



These are awesome as usual!  Where have you seen the new Toy Story characters?  I thought we had watched all of the trailers,, but I guess not.  Is there some place where you can see the new ones? 



ireland_nicole said:


> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I think it turned out great!  I must make something with butt ruffles!  I love them!!!!!

For all of you that have fabric stashes...I am so jealous!  I don't have a fabric stash and I keep telling my DH that even though money is tight, I must get some fabric soon because I am going through withdrawal!!!!!  I MUST sew!!!!!


----------



## dizn4mk

I hope this works !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bowling shirt for my 11 month old
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




twirl skirt for my 6 yr old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my new sewing area with my new sewing machine - Innovis 900D !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Mary


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> are you talking about my dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I found the letters on etsy - work is not letting me on the etsy site right now or I would you tell you who I bought them from.



YES!!  Those are the ones!!  SO CUTE!!  If/When you're home to let me know which seller, could you please PM me.  I found two different sellers selling something similar, but I want to make sure I get the right one.  One is selling the set for $6 and the other is $6.50.  I'm leaning towards the $6.50 set because she is offering the font in three different sizes and the other one just offers the one...I can resize when I have my computer back, but I HATE resizing!



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I'm so glad to see you finished it, it looks fantastic and I can't wait to see it on your "kidlet" 



dizn4mk said:


> I hope this works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowling shirt for my 11 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirl skirt for my 6 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new sewing area with my new sewing machine - Innovis 900D !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



In total envy of your sewing space...ahhhh someday I'll have my own corner!


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> I recently downloaded this to see if I could figure it out. I think I may have to print out the manual so I can read through it to see if it makes any sense. So far I haven't actually converted anything but have hopes that I'll be able to at least do some simple designs.
> 
> I had fun doing some new characters from the upcoming Toy Story 3 movie. These are for a brother and sister who will be going to DLR next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this set for the same little girl. The skirt is the shortest I've done of the Zoe skirt so far at only 7"! It's so cute, though, and I can't wait to see photos of the little girl in it.


Absolutely adorable Lisa! 



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I'm sorry, but someone had to tell you the truth!!! 


Seriously though, this is really gorgeous!!!! 



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm off once again to attempt to sleep.  Besides the fact my Diva wants me to take her to a very big mall tomorrow (it's an 80 mile drive one way) I spilled RocknRye on my keyboard and it's hard to push some of these letters.  Guess I know one thing on my shopping list for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marah


Have fun at the mall! 


livndisney said:


> T called me a dork



I know,  shame on her! 



ellenbenny said:


> That looks like it might be pretty easy, and since it is reversible I could make one side spartan, one side "normal".  Definitely going to consider this one.
> Thanks!!


You could do one side Spartan and one side Blue and Gold! 


Piper said:


> I just finished reading _Junie B. Jones and Her Big Fat Mouth_ to my class of 4 and 5 year olds.  There is a part in there when "that Grace" tells Junie B. that Mickey is just a person in a mouse suit.  Needless to say, I just skipped that part!.....and the part a few pages later with similiar info about Minnie!!!!


Lydia loves those books! I think it was a good idea to skip over that part. I didn't when I read it to Lydia, but I know how she will react, so I felt we were safe.



aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny and teresajoy* (and anyone else living in 'that state up north')  -- probably shouldn't mention that my husband graduated from Ohio State
> 
> Go bucks!



I have an Ohio State shirt that someone must have given me (I wouldn't buy such a thing!) and Brian gets upset whenever I wear it! And, the other day, Corey wanted me to run him to Walmart real quick, so I left the house without changing out of the shirt. When we got to Walmart, Corey handed me his jacket and asked me to cover up the Ohio State shirt before somene saw me! 



dizn4mk said:


> I hope this works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowling shirt for my 11 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirl skirt for my 6 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new sewing area with my new sewing machine - Innovis 900D !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



I'm glad you got the pictures up, and from what I can see, everything looks really cute! 

Is there anyway you can post bigger pictures?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom (April, is that you?) -I feel like Pooh talking to the tiger. anywho- You CAN embroider on knit and tshirt. Put a soft mesh stabilizer on the back and hoop tear away. Use a ballpoint needle and you should be good to go, some like to use a topper stabilizer too, I havent found it makes a difference. I HAVE heard that some machines do it better than others. /QUOTE]
> Thanks Wendy,
> What do you mean by mesh?  I have tear away and solvy water wash for towels but I don't know mesh?  I am trying on the V necks that are thin and very stretchy.  I put a hole in already but covered it up.  I am going to little hardware store in town with the small fabric section to see what they have for stabilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as cute as Miss M!!!!!!! Not packed yet - we have to sneak the suitcases into the house when Zoey isnt looking or else she gets all pouty and sad - and I cant live with that until Thursday!! I'll miss her a TON anyway!! We love to travel with her, but know she wouldnt enjoy the Disney Kennel club....she thinks she is a people, not a doggie!!!
> 
> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????
> 
> 
> 
> I can't join in the single digit yet but I did get out the Disney bin and made a list of what to make for this trip.  16 more days.
> 
> Wendy you are so dang cute!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


>



Lisa, these are wonderful. I love the boys hoodie with the dino "thingy".  Did you use a felt or a stiff knit? I know I asked you before, where do you get your knit? I have trouble finding colors of something that isn't on the thin side. 

And one more question on the Zoe skirt (the Minnie outfit is adorable). I think you have it in sizes. Can it be modified for larger skirts? Kirsta has a belly on her still. I didn't know if you used measurements or just basic sizes from the waist measurements. 



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I think it's absolutely wonderful. I'd try it with the knots. I just ordered the pattern and will need to enlarge it. I have to start with a pattern!! But I want to do a tunic for Kirsta with Bike shorts.  



Piper said:


> I just finished reading _Junie B. Jones and Her Big Fat Mouth_ to my class of 4 and 5 year olds.  There is a part in there when "that Grace" tells Junie B. that Mickey is just a person in a mouse suit.  Needless to say, I just skipped that part!.....and the part a few pages later with similiar info about Minnie!!!!



 for Piper. Your my hero!!! 



dizn4mk said:


> I hope this works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowling shirt for my 11 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirl skirt for my 6 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new sewing area with my new sewing machine - Innovis 900D !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



Mary, your outfits came out wonderful. And I love your sewing room. We have a bonus room, that was built for my Grandmother when she needed a home. When she passed, it became the "sewing room", but truthfully, it just becomes the storage room at Xmas, and then we spend all year cleaning it out. I feel too isolated to sew in there anyway. I much prefer to sew in the dining room, I like alot of background noise. But if I had nice counterspace like you've got.... I could change my mind easily!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny and teresajoy* (and anyone else living in 'that state up north')  -- probably shouldn't mention that my husband graduated from Ohio State
> 
> Go bucks!



It's ok by me, I don't actually live in "that" state, just have a son going to school there.  My BIL (sister's hubby) went to Ohio State, and we let her keep him.


----------



## Rosiekins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I fianlly found a clown costume pattern- from like 1965 or something, and its coming from WA!!
> Here is my reference- I found this darling costume on etsy
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=29702791



Somewhere there are pictures of me in pretty much that exact costume when I was like 3 (so 1983ish) and my friend a year later and then another friend lol. I won some kind of costume contest I remember because I got a Hershey Bar that was bigger then my head at the time. I am pretty sure that the root of my fear of clowns involves that picture and costume lol. Just had to share!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> You should just order the rayon thread online from http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml It's great thread and a great price.



When I ordered, I got polyester thread thinking that was what had been recommended   So, when I order more, should I get the rayon--can you mix & match?  I'm so confused!



ireland_nicole said:


> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



This is awesome! I love it!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> It's ok by me, I don't actually live in "that" state, just have a son going to school there.  My BIL (sister's hubby) went to Ohio State, and we let her keep him.



I'm from the other end of _your_ state.  

My older son went to RIT for two years (before finishing at NYU). . .and I never  made it to Dinosaur BBQ!


----------



## NiniMorris

Ok..smallish rant here (only because I know that no one from my family will look here!)

I have been having my behind kicked on this DHS dress in black and white ...sort of a modified Stripwork Jumper...now I have ran out of thread and no time to go to Joann's (30 minutes away) until tomorrow.  So I started on the Santa Pooh vida.  

I was out voted on the applique on the bodice, but figured I could still use some of the other embellishments I have already gotten in anticipation of these dresses....NO!!!  MY DD9 told me to 'let the fabric speak for itself!'  Where did she learn THAT!!??!!

I know I should think a nice simple dress would be nice for a change...but I really wanted to embellish this one....

OK...back to sewing!


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> I'm from the other end of _your_ state.
> 
> My older son went to RIT for two years (before finishing at NYU). . .and I never  made it to Dinosaur BBQ!



I hate to admit it, but I have never eaten at the Dinosaur BBQ.  Tried a couple of times, but it was always too busy.  I have had their food though at catered events and it is good.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> MY DD9 told me to 'let the fabric speak for itself!'



Rant here any time, and I'm sorry, but that statement had me   Where do they come up with things like that???


----------



## weluvdizne

NiniMorris said:


> I was out voted on the applique on the bodice, but figured I could still use some of the other embellishments I have already gotten in anticipation of these dresses....NO!!!  MY DD9 told me to 'let the fabric speak for itself!'  Where did she learn THAT!!??!!
> 
> I know I should think a nice simple dress would be nice for a change...but I really wanted to embellish this one....
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> 
> Nini




Sometimes, I am floored at things my kids say.  Where do they pick this stuff up?  
All of the things I have seen you make have been totally awesome and I think you should go with what you had in mind.  You can make her a simple dress with something else.  WDW is not simple, so neither should her dress be, right?  I can't wait to see the finished product!  Good Luck!


----------



## t-beri

billwendy said:


> T = how are the kids doing? How is little Violet? How big is she now?????



Gee, Wendy, you're going to be sorry you asked.   Vi is doing great.  She's out of her harness, her hips are great. She is off of her acid reducers and is up to like the 15th-20th percentile for her weight (at 2 months she was only in the 2nd)

B and I took Lily and Vi to NJ to visit family a couple weeks ago.  It was a kinda crazy trip BUT we did take time to take Lily into NYC for her first visit.  

Here she is on her first bus trip





When we got into the city it was after lunch time and everyone was ready to eat so we hit John's Pizzaria in Times Squar.  This place is pretty cool, it's in a de-consecrated church and is all wood and stained glass.  
HERE is Lily's first slice of REAL NY pizza





Then we went to Toys R Us in Time Square and then onto ICE SKATING!!!  in Rockefeller Center

















Do you know what's right across the street from Rockefeller Center?  AG Place.  We were going to get Lily an AG doll for her 5th birthday in July but HOW cool is it to get to pick out your AG girl from AG Place?  SO we had to scrimp for the rest of the trip but we got Lily Rebekah.





Then she insisted we take her out of the box so they could have their picture taken w/ the cardboard cut out of Lanie.  LOL.  She'd seen another little girl doing this earlier.  But THIS is the best picture, I just thought it was hilarious, Lily set it up herself


----------



## HeatherSue

birdie757 said:


> Arg!  I got a bobbin stuck on the bobbin winder on my new embroidery machine. I tried to pull it off and pulled the top flat part of the bobbin off but the rest is still stuck.  So I wound a bobbin on my regular brother machine and now the tension is totally off on my embroidery...and I know it is because I didn't use my machine to do it.  I want to seriously cry right now.  I am absolutely terrified to take my machine in to the shop because I tore up that bobbin and it looks like I masacared my machine.  What the heck am I going to do?  I am seriously considering just getting a box of prewounds and ignoring it but I have stuff to finish now and can't wait for shipping.


I'm not sure what to do about your present predicament.  But, I do want to suggest prewound bobbins for embroidery!  I love them!! 



kteesmumma said:


>


That's adorable!  I love the potato head and the bowling pin!  Pop is my favorite!!  Of course, I've only stayed at 2 resorts.  



MommaB said:


> I do but more in a wing it and hope it works fashion. Pattern projects take me foreeeeever for some reason!


If you ever want to try a pattern, I can't recommend CarlaC's patterns from youcanmakethis.com enough!  They make sewing fun and easy!  They're nothing like a commercial pattern!



MommaB said:


> I had to gather up 10 posts before I could add pictures
> We leave for WDW this weekend and I thought I would squeeze in just one more dress today. It's by far my favorite! I'm kind of thinking the front needs a little punch though. Maybe black buttons or a Mickey head?


That is cute, cute, and more cute!!!  I love it like it is, and I think a Mickey head applique on the front would be adorable, too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the quilt I just finished.  It is just the quilt top and going out today to be quilted with stitch in the ditch.  I could do but just don't want to learn on this quilt.


Absolutely gorgeous!



livndisney said:


> With everything else I have read today, the only thing that really stuck with me is Arminda is almost 12? Such a sweet young lady!


She really is a wonderful girl!  She's so kind!  I just adore her!



teresajoy said:


> I love it! Unless, you were going for Jasmine and Aladin, then you REALLY missed the mark!






Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh and I find out the baby's gender on MONDAY!!  I can hardly contain myself!!


How exciting!!!!!



cydswipe said:


> I took some time to make some mega bows for Ashley and Jessica.  I hope the like the outfits!... BIG GIVE package went out today!


Those turned out great!  Thank you so much!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to do the 2 fabrics, plus butt ruffles, then a euro ruffle that goes from the butt, to wrap around and down the front of one leg...
> 
> I am thinking a peasant dress, maybe a peekaboo skirt with a clown face??
> Or peasant dress in rainbow fabrics with peplums?
> What do you think?


I wanted to tell you that I think the plan you have for the clown outfit sound really cute!  Even with my aversion to clowns  , I think the peasant, with a peekaboo skirt, with a clown face sounds really cute!  



desparatelydisney said:


> We had a death in the family (one we were expecting) and then on Monday we booked a Disney cruise from Barcelona to Dover.  We have never been to Europe, never been on a cruise and never been away from the kids for more than 48 hours!  We will be gone for 12 DAYS!!!!
> 
> We are soooo exicted but there is so much to do....hotel rooms, passports, luggage, you name it.


I'm sorry to hear about the death in your family.  Even when it's expected, it can be difficult.  

Your trip sounds fantastic!!! Wow!!  



waltfans5 said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have a question for you.  Below is my daughters 1st Communion dress.  It in ankle length right now, but I really want is closer to her knee.  She is a little on the short side.


First of all, the dress is gorgeous!!!  Second, I think you could handle hemming that!  It sounds like you already have it figured out! 



danicaw said:


>


The coffee cozies are very cute!  I love all of the Hawaiian fabrics! 

Yes, I have 2 bookshelves full of fabric that I bought without knowing what I was going to do with it!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it impossible to applique on a stretchy t shirt???


I sent you a message on facebook.



ireland_nicole said:


> Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip. well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)


I'm glad things are getting slightly better.    I hope they keep going in that direction.  



livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.






ellenbenny said:


> My youngest son is graduating from Michigan State University in less than a month!!
> 
> When my older son graduated from college 2 years ago I made small purses for a few of us to carry to the graduation and dinner for me, mom, sister, sister-in-law, and my son's step-mom.
> 
> I hadn't necessarily been planning to do it again, but...since my Mom is an alumni of MSU, and she is flying up to Michigan just to attend the graduation dinner, and she asked me if I would be making bags again... I felt obligated.
> 
> But I went further and made more difficult types of bags, I have finished 3 so far.  For me, my Mom and my son's best friend that is also graduating.   Now I think I will have to make something for ds's step-mom again, since I did it the last time.  And also my ex MIL and ex SIL will be there at dinner, and they are both MSU alum as well, so do I need to make them something too?  Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Anyway, here are the 3 I have made so far...  still deciding what else to do.  Maybe little wristlets is what I am currently thinking.
> 
> This one is Carla C's new pattern


The bags look great!  Wow, that's a lot of bags to make!!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I NEED to cut out fabric tomorrow for shirts and to start making the appliques for the Nemo stuff I have planned. I am working now til 7am - I work nightshift so this is not new for me but I feel so bad that I want to do this instead of get rest so we could maybe go to the zoo on Sunday. We have a yr membership that we got for Christmas and have not gone yet but the weather will be decent this weekend.  But we leave in less than a monthe for Disney on a suprise trip so it's not like I can say "do you want to where this in Disney? then you need to go play with Daddy instead of trying to help me cut the material with the rotary cutter, honey" Sorry - I am whinning and rambling but just need to write. don't mind me.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


>



Love the bags!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



The Woody dressed are so cute!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


>



I wish I had an ounce of your talent!  Beautiful!



ireland_nicole said:


> back:



I love it!  Especially the ruffle back.  I think I need this pattern.  I have ruffles ob the brain for our Sept trip!


----------



## t-beri

On the way home we were getting a little hungry again so Lily got her first NY hot dog (and frankly, it wasn't a great one.  We didn't have many options and it wasn't sabretts.)





On the drive back to FLA B decided to surprise us all and stop to stretch at South of the Border.  I'd never been.   All kinds of goofiness ensued.  I'm not sure if it was just exhaustion or what.














and Vi wanted to get in on the picture taking action





The goofiness continued in the car





and at lunch





Here is Mac at Easter just b/c you won't believe how old he looks.





and Violet w/ her first Arrowroot cookie.









So there, you are all now caught up on the lives of the Ruck family.


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are awesome as usual!  Where have you seen the new Toy Story characters?  I thought we had watched all of the trailers,, but I guess not.  Is there some place where you can see the new ones?



I googled for them. I haven't seen these in trailers yet but I found a few new characters shown like they're on a poster. The dino is Trixie and the unicorn is Buttercup. I know there's a cool character for boys called Twitch that has a fly head and wings but human body. No idea if he's a villain or hero, though.



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, these are wonderful. I love the boys hoodie with the dino "thingy".  Did you use a felt or a stiff knit? I know I asked you before, where do you get your knit? I have trouble finding colors of something that isn't on the thin side.
> 
> And one more question on the Zoe skirt (the Minnie outfit is adorable). I think you have it in sizes. Can it be modified for larger skirts? Kirsta has a belly on her still. I didn't know if you used measurements or just basic sizes from the waist measurements.



The stripe and prints of the Toy Story sets came from Chez Ami and the lime solid is from Hancocks. I think the dots of the Minnie hoody all came from The Fabric Fairy and the yellow is one I got in JoAnn's clearance section several years ago. I really like that one and wish I could find more in other colors because it has pretty tone-on-tone embroidery all over but still has a lot of stretch.

My biggest complaint about knits are that they vary so much in weight and amount of stretch. Many from Chez Ami actually don't have much stretch. That makes them nice for applique and garment construction but the lettuce edging doesn't curl as much as I want. I also worry the leggings won't stretch enough to be worn so I made a second pair from another knit as a back-up. The knit weight is annoying because you can't tell online. Some, like the solids from Hancocks, are soft, thick and wonderful to use. Others are too thin to use for much beyond accents IMO.


----------



## billwendy

t-beri said:


>



Oh my gosh Tiffany - who are those kids? They all look too big from the little ones I remember you  having!!! I cant believe how big Lily looks in the picture of her getting her dolly - and Mac!! Is he a teenager now? and baby Vi -she's a real girl now!!!!! How did that happen????? They are all adorable, and glad you had a good trip!! Maybe you drove right by my house  - I live right outside of philly -you can see my house from I-95! South of the border looks better in the day - we stopped at like 2am once, and it was a little, well kinda scarey at that time of day!!!

The MAW people are coming to see Daniel tomorrow night!!!! Today Bill was talking to Hoss, and they interpreted the news of Daniel and rides very differently. They feel they were encouraged to just be careful when going on the wild rides.....so make sure everyone is PRAYING!!!!!!!! They are busy washing all their new clothes, and Bill and I will take a box from them of all the goodies to bring down in our car so they dont have to pack it all. We are going to drop off April's shirts as a final surprise for the kids, and the shirts from Nicole too!!! Thanks everyone one more time - I truely get all teary when I think all you have done for the whole family....

Now, what do you all think I should do about autographs......on one hand, I could just be the picture taker and watch the kids, on another hand, I love to get the autographs, and may get to see some uniquer ones since I will be with Daniel,,,,on a 3rd hand my autograph book only has  7 pages left- do I fill it or try to find a new book? or, on a 4th hand what would you do????? These kids can be a bit shy, so I was thinking if I was doing the whole thing too, they might get into it more...........????????


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


>


You look great in that shirt!!! 



billwendy said:


> Not packed yet - we have to sneak the suitcases into the house when Zoey isnt looking or else she gets all pouty and sad - and I cant live with that until Thursday!! I'll miss her a TON anyway!! We love to travel with her, but know she wouldnt enjoy the Disney Kennel club....she thinks she is a people, not a doggie!!!
> 
> Single Digit Dance = anyone want to join in?????


Poor Zoey!  I hope you can keep this little secret from her for a while longer.  We have to protect our bunnywalruses as best as we can. 
Woo-hoo!!! I'll totally banana with you!!! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow it has been forever since I've been able to visit. I got a small promotion at work and have been working many many hours. I've only managed to sew one thing in the last two months. A Colorado Rockies fleece raglan for a coworkers son. Of course I forgot to take a pic before I gave it to them but with baseball seaon starting I'm sure I'll have several opportunities to get a pic when we all go to games together. I might have to make my boys some too. Does anyone know of a similar pattern for adults. After making that one several of the guys decided they wanted one too!
> 
> Oh and we had some good news today and DH promised if this went through I could get an embroidery machine so I guess I better get moving and figure out which one I want.



Yay on the embroidery machine!!!  I just know that you should steer clear of the Singer Futura and try to find something with at least a 5x7 hoop!



LisaZoe said:


>


I love the Toy Story appliques!  Tessa is going to love that unicorn!  The itty bitty Zoe skirt is adorable!! 



teresajoy said:


> I warned you, you could be mocked!  (although at the moment it looks like my sister typed that, because I was slackin' the day we had to move the thread!) Stick around long enough, then you can tease other people about it!
> 
> Even though this is TOTALLY the WRONG* colors* (as anyone from Michigan knows)  it's still cute!
> 
> Our niece is going to State, she is a freshman this year.


1. You're such a mocker!
2. Who is going to State?  



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> But since y'all thought I shouldn't throw it out, I figured I might as well make the dress out of it.  I'm still deciding whether to knot the straps or find cool buttons at Joann's tomorrow, and the flower needs a button center, (and sorry, I'm too tired to cut the threads- I'm askeered I'd cut the fabric- not that I've done that before or anything (sadly, more than once)) but here it is almost completely done.
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes


Tessa is having an "AW" fit over here.  She is in LOVE with this dress!  Tessa:  "MOM!!! She used 4 different kinds of cheetah print!!! Mom!!! I want a dress like that!! MOM!!!! I love Nala!!"  I'd say it's a hit!!!



emcreative said:


> I spilled RocknRye on my keyboard and it's hard to push some of these letters.  Guess I know one thing on my shopping list for tomorrow.


Rock 'n Rye...Mmmmmmm....  I feel so sorry for those that can't buy Faygo!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ahh...back to my color and font, it's hard to do from my phone, lol.



Now that you mention it, I always love your posts, but it's really hard for me to read the pink and the font!  I'm always squinting and leaning in to try and see what you have to say! 



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks, I wondered which side you Michigan folks were on????


I'm from MI and I don't really have a side.  I used to like U of M because their colors are prettier rotfl.  But, after spending some time in the horrible U of M hospital, it has soured me to the blue and gold!  



Piper said:


> I just finished reading _Junie B. Jones and Her Big Fat Mouth_ to my class of 4 and 5 year olds.  There is a part in there when "that Grace" tells Junie B. that Mickey is just a person in a mouse suit.  Needless to say, I just skipped that part!.....and the part a few pages later with similiar info about Minnie!!!!


Good for you!!  Tessa read that book on her own and she asked me about that part of the book.  I just told her that girl didn't know what she was talking about!



NiniMorris said:


> Fantastic!  I am about to start on my "Santa Pooh" vida this morning! I love your fabric choices and the applique is PERFECT!  (sadly, my vida will be minus any embroidery...I was outvoted on that, but our matching shirts will have the adorable embroidery on them!) I would never be able to applique like that...I rely on my machine and great designs from Heather for all my applique!  I am so in awe of those that can!!!!!    (and yes, I have tried, but I cannot even get a decent Mickey Head done...)


Santa Pooh (hehe)



aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny and teresajoy* (and anyone else living in 'that state up north')  -- probably shouldn't mention that my husband graduated from Ohio State
> Go bucks!


My husband is from Ohio, so it's all good!



dizn4mk said:


> I hope this works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowling shirt for my 11 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirl skirt for my 6 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new sewing area with my new sewing machine - Innovis 900D !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary


I think it all is probably really cute!  I'm sorry you're still having issues with posting pictures!  I like how you have the L shaped countertops in your sewing room! I have a wood desk in mine and it's all scratched up already!



Diz-Mommy said:


> YES!!  Those are the ones!!  SO CUTE!!  If/When you're home to let me know which seller, could you please PM me.  I found two different sellers selling something similar, but I want to make sure I get the right one.  One is selling the set for $6 and the other is $6.50.  I'm leaning towards the $6.50 set because she is offering the font in three different sizes and the other one just offers the one...I can resize when I have my computer back, but I HATE resizing.


I just wanted to recommend that you go with the one selling a set with 3 different sizes.  If you don't have the original file (and the seller wouldn't send that file) and you resize, it can make the letters look kind of wonky.  That goes for any design that you resize.  Sometimes it will work and sometimes it won't! 



teresajoy said:


> I have an Ohio State shirt that someone must have given me (I wouldn't buy such a thing!) and Brian gets upset whenever I wear it! And, the other day, Corey wanted me to run him to Walmart real quick, so I left the house without changing out of the shirt. When we got to Walmart, Corey handed me his jacket and asked me to cover up the Ohio State shirt before somene saw me!


LOL!  It surprises me that Corey cares!



Rosiekins said:


> Somewhere there are pictures of me in pretty much that exact costume when I was like 3 (so 1983ish) and my friend a year later and then another friend lol. I won some kind of costume contest I remember because I got a Hershey Bar that was bigger then my head at the time. I am pretty sure that the root of my fear of clowns involves that picture and costume lol.


I just had to sympathize with your fear of clowns!  Yikes!!  



DisneyKings said:


> When I ordered, I got polyester thread thinking that was what had been recommended.  So, when I order more, should I get the rayon--can you mix & match?  I'm so confused!


I don't think they'd let  you mix and match the polyester and rayon if you're buying a set because they're different prices.  I've never tried the polyester, but let us know how it works for you!



NiniMorris said:


> I was out voted on the applique on the bodice, but figured I could still use some of the other embellishments I have already gotten in anticipation of these dresses....NO!!!  MY DD9 told me to 'let the fabric speak for itself!'  Where did she learn THAT!!??!!


That is so funny that she used that phrase!  I love it!  But, does that mean there will be no Santa Pooh (hehe) applique on your vida?



t-beri said:


> So there, you are all now caught up on the lives of the Ruck family.


Thanks for sharing your pictures with us, T!  I love the skating pictures!! You all look so happy and look like you had a blast!  The kids are all just as cute as ever, if not cuter (or handsomer in Gavin's case)!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

It's crazy here today (well, every day is crazy, but today worse than usual!)  We're finishing up packing the house, and moving some furniture out of the dining room because the first delivery of flooring arrives on Tuesday!  My sewing/computer room was painted today...I was finishing up a Alice-ified Simply Sweet for Rebecca to wear to Epcot tomorrow as Jay was taping and tearing down the computer setup around me, lol.  Rebecca has been a really good sport about staying out of the way and understanding why Daddy packed up all her toys ( I rescued a few, poor kid needs something for the next few weeks!) so we're going to play tomorrow.  She saw the pics of Mya in that lovely slideshow, and remembered the playgrounds from last year and asked to go.  I had the Alice dress in the works, but decided to finish it in a hurry so she could wear it tomorrow.  As soon as the last thread was snipped, my sewing corner was disassembled.  Little does he know I hid my machines in the closet so I can finish something else on Monday when he's at work. The desks will be moved on carpet day, so I still have a space to work.  I had hoped the floors would be in before now, on the 19th we are taking a 4 day cruise, no kids!  Grandpa and Mimi will stay here with them...and if that's not enough, Rebecca's 5th birthday party is the day after we get back.  I sent out the invites last Monday, only to get an email from the Gym (she's having a gymnastics party) that night to tell us they're moving locations this weekend, oops!  So I've got a lot on my mind...but at least I get to keep my computer.  

I tried to multiquote, but goofed that up again.  Too many cute things posted again.  I love them all, and don't want to mention specific names for fear of missing someone and causing hurt feelings!  

Wendy...I think I'd treat myself to a new autograph book, just for this trip.  I bet you'll get so many new and different characters as a MAW perk, even adding the repeats isn't a bad thing because this will be a special book because it's a special trip.


----------



## NiniMorris

Heather...

No Santa Pooh on the vida...but definitely on the shirts for everyone else!


Nini


----------



## mom2OandE

Well I just got back from our Vegas/Sea world San Diego trip this morning.  I decided to spend today resting and looking over this thread.  Let me just say you ladies are soooooooooooo impressive!  I love everything I've seen.  Now I looked through 50+ pages but didn't see everyone so i'm sure I missed some things.

I love the applique work on the Ariel and Lion King Dresses.  Great job ladies!

I couldn't get over how original the Woody dresses and teh Pop Century outfit were. 

I also loved the Alice in Wonderland Feliz.  It was so classic!

I apologize I don't have names down but for the poster who did 5 of 11 different cusotms - WAY TO GO!  I was so impressed.  I love the Minnie outfits!

Great job ladies!

How do you get invovled in the Big Give?  I'd love to join in.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Heather...
> 
> No Santa Pooh on the vida...but definitely on the shirts for everyone else!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am amazed at what our kids come up with- I still think you should make the dress the way you want to though... tell her the dress was speaking to you


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Nini, I am amazed at what our kids come up with- I still think you should make the dress the way you want to though... tell her the dress was speaking to you



Well, on our trip she will be 10...and is fastly approaching the age where she won't wear the dresses...in fact, she thinks I am making her tops and not dresses...causes dresses are just for church!  If I want her to wear them without complaining too much, I have to let her have some say in the design...it is the agreement we came up with!  LOL

She has agreed to let me put the embellishments on another dress though...so I guess I'll win in the end!

And truthfully, I think she might have been right about the applique on the bodice of the vida.  Right now I'm thinking it would have been too much since the main panel is so busy.  It is starting to come together though.....



Nini


----------



## WelovMickey!

teresajoy said:


> I warned you, you could be mocked!  (although at the moment it looks like my sister typed that, because I was slackin' the day we had to move the thread!) Stick around long enough, then you can tease other people about it!



 I like you guys already! 
Tomorrow I am going to try and sew my son some shorts. (Lighting McQueen) I am excited about it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ok, I can't get the new picture to load and I don't like the one posted.  BRB with a better picture


----------



## WelovMickey!

I would like to try a vida dress. Could I get a link to purchase a pattern that you use?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dizn4mk said:


> I hope this works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary


Mary you made my favorite shirt the bowling shirt, it looks super.  I also love your sewing area, very very nice.  The skirt is too cute.



NiniMorris said:


> I have been having my behind kicked on this DHS dress in black and white ...sort of a modified Stripwork Jumper...now I have ran out of thread and no time to go to Joann's (30 minutes away) until tomorrow.  So I started on the Santa Pooh vida.
> 
> I was out voted on the applique on the bodice, but figured I could still use some of the other embellishments I have already gotten in anticipation of these dresses....NO!!!  MY DD9 told me to 'let the fabric speak for itself!'  Where did she learn THAT!!??!!
> 
> I know I should think a nice simple dress would be nice for a change...but I really wanted to embellish this one....
> Nini


Nini, Sorry you ran out of thread, we are going to city tomorrow, can you say 4 hours in the car with the kiddos.  But I have to get shirts and lots of them.  I know about the vote.  I think I waited a week to get the boys to agree to the 1900 cuties.  Sometimes I wonder why we ask.


ireland_nicole said:


> I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)



Love this beautiful picture Nicole!


----------



## squirrel

I haven't had much time to catch up on all the posts.  I have been busy getting my taxes ready for the accountant, making ADR's, and birthday and Easter celebrations.

Now that I have some time again I managed to sew a Care Bear dress for my niece's birthday next month.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ok, it wont take my cropped picture so sorry you must see me , just look at the design.


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


>



Really beautiful!!!! Please dont tell my MIL that this is a necessity for a TX mom though  -  they live in Georgetown ( been there 11 yrs) - next time we come to TX she will make Billy and I get our pics taken in the bluebonnets!!!!

April = you are too sweet to be wearing a grouchy ol lady on your shirt!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

WelovMickey! said:


> I would like to try a vida dress. Could I get a link to purchase a pattern that you use?



I would like to know where I can get a vida Pattern as well. 

I have been reading here for a while and you gals have given me the sewing bug. I am getting back into sewing slowly but surely. I don't have a sewing machine that does all the fancy appliques yet so I just make the outfits. I am working on a shirt now for my one daughter and I would love to make a vida dress for my other daughter or maybe even a vida top and some capri pants. I have the pattern for the pants but need the vida pattern Thanks in advance.


----------



## ellenbenny

Disneymom1218 said:


> I would like to know where I can get a vida Pattern as well.
> 
> I have been reading here for a while and you gals have given me the sewing bug. I am getting back into sewing slowly but surely. I don't have a sewing machine that does all the fancy appliques yet so I just make the outfits. I am working on a shirt now for my one daughter and I would love to make a vida dress for my other daughter or maybe even a vida top and some capri pants. I have the pattern for the pants but need the vida pattern Thanks in advance.



Vida pattern


----------



## Disneymom1218

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)



Nicole - this is a beautiful picture.   I was with the grandkids last weekend but with Easter and all, we didn't get a chance.  We usually take them every year to "the side of the road" to take bluebonnet pics.  They are at their dads this weekend so I hope they will still be pretty next weekend when I can get some good pictures of them.



billwendy said:


> Really beautiful!!!! Please dont tell my MIL that this is a necessity for a TX mom though  -  they live in Georgetown ( been there 11 yrs) - next time we come to TX she will make Billy and I get our pics taken in the bluebonnets!!!!
> 
> April = you are too sweet to be wearing a grouchy ol lady on your shirt!!!!!!!



Wendy - you only have to worry about that if it is the last week or so of March or first couple of April.  They only last 3-4 weeks around here.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Really beautiful!!!! Please dont tell my MIL that this is a necessity for a TX mom though  -  they live in Georgetown ( been there 11 yrs) - next time we come to TX she will make Billy and I get our pics taken in the bluebonnets!!!!
> 
> April = you are too sweet to be wearing a grouchy ol lady on your shirt!!!!!!!



wendy- like granna said, they're only up a few weeks, but more importantly, you better tell me when you're coming next time- Georgetown's only about 15 minutes away from me!


----------



## t-beri

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)




I remember in AIT at Ft. Sam Houston a drill sergeant of mine showed me a picture of her twin girls in a field like this.  I didn't know it was a "Texas" thing to do   I only remember it b/c she was a drill instructormad and just seeing her as a mom and the artistic side of the picture really changed the way I saw her.

Your kiddos look beautiful!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy! I am so excited to see you wear it and it looks comfy! YES! It is VERY stretchy fabric! 
April- they were from Target, I found the Ts for women at Target and Walmart to be thin and extremely stretchy! I Used Tender Touch by Sulky- some call it "cover a stitch" but you fuse it with an iron on to the back of your Tshirt- Your Step Mother came out nice, what did you use behind her?

Funny, I have had a clown aversion too, but I am open to some now- depends on the face.

I may post photos of ideas for the dress I am doing. I am going to use the bodice of the strip work (with the ruffled edge across the top of the bodice)
and I think I will do a peasant top blouse to go under it. The bottom will be a peek a boo skirt with the top dress being out of rainbow organza I am thinking I need 2 embroidery designs- one for the peek a boo and one for the bodice.
My embroidery idea is to take a Rainbow Bright horse design I have from stitchontime (white horse with rainbow mane and tail) then put a ribbon around his tummy and  then knot a little bit of tulle in all the colors of the rainbown (creating a tutu for the horse) then doing ribbon somehow sewn so that it becomes a bridal.....
But Im still brainstorming...

For Megan's I know what Im doing, heres the pattern coming in the mail (lower right corner)





T-beri- Thank you for the photos! So nice to catch up!


BLUEBELLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have pics of the fields when I used to live there. Wow, brings back memories!

How I spent my day-
Working on a little dress for Hannah. I went back to the Sewing Studio- it's an hour away which is a drag. But itll be cute- butterfly embroidery and it will have a mediera collar, but the clown stuff means Hannah's little dress will be put off a bit.
The dress is in bellissima batiste cotton (white) and pink gingham.

My eyes get really drive after so much focusing. I really thought I would make a little more progress than i did, that seems to always be the way with sewing lessons.

Oh, and Wendy, I know I still need to get you a shopping list, I just havent managed to have time without Megan around to call WDW merchendise.


----------



## busy mommy

I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed. 











and Maddie's favorite part of the dress:





I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about. 
Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.


----------



## dizn4mk

Ok  I think I finally have the picture thing all figured out so here are some bigger pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










cabinets and counter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a hole for the power strip to the outlet underneath
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my new friend !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my 6tr olds twirl skirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my 11 month olds bowling shirt. Mary


----------



## dizn4mk

Sorry so big ! I thought I had it figured out ! Back to fiddling some more. I love all of the new work posted. I hope that some day I will be as good as all of you . At least before all my own children grow up. But I know that some day there will be grandkids !Mary


----------



## LisaZoe

Disneymom1218 said:


> I would like to know where I can get a vida Pattern as well.



You can search 'farbenmix vida pattern' to find online shops with this. There are quite a few sellers on eBay and Etsy with it as well as online fabric shops. I always recommend that people check the price to ship as well as the pattern price to determine which site has the best price.

A tip for the thrifty... I was chatting with someone not long ago about a way to extend the life of appliques on kids' clothes, especially tees. I know many here love to do appliques whether by machine or hand and the tees may only get worn a time or 2 before the tee is outgrown, stain or otherwise not in good condition for much other than play. I thought I'd share this idea as a way to get more use out of all that hard work and save time/money in the process.

Cut the applique off the tee leaving an inch or so of the knit fabric attached. Add fusible web, i.e. Heat N Bond Lite, to the back to cover the whole applique and at least 1/4" of the knit. Trim the knit to leave just a narrow border around the applique. Fuse in place on a new tee (or one that's good condition but maybe has a spot that the applique can cover) and stitch in place. I sometimes use a satin stitch but usually just do a straight stitch that follows the applique edge as closely as possible. That way if I want to move the applique again later, I can more easily just take out that stitching, peel the fusible and refuse to the next tee - sometimes I don't even need to add more fusible. The relocated appliques will be a bit stiffer than they were originally but still not bad.

This can also be done with applique on jeans or other garments. I certainly wouldn't recommend cutting up something that is in good condition to be passed along to another child but if there are holes, stains, wear, etc. that makes it a good candidate for recycling, why not? You might even be able to find good bargains on  of damaged customs that have usable appliques.

BTW - Obviously the base garment (tee or jeans) is now not wearable as is but the truly thrifty could find ways to "upcycle" the knit into a new garment, maybe even the one that the applique will be used on.


----------



## Disneymom1218

LisaZoe said:


> You can search 'farbenmix vida pattern' to find online shops with this. There are quite a few sellers on eBay and Etsy with it as well as online fabric shops. I always recommend that people check the price to ship as well as the pattern price to determine which site has the best price.
> 
> A tip for the thrifty... I was chatting with someone not long ago about a way to extend the life of appliques on kids' clothes, especially tees. I know many here love to do appliques whether by machine or hand and the tees may only get worn a time or 2 before the tee is outgrown, stain or otherwise not in good condition for much other than play. I thought I'd share this idea as a way to get more use out of all that hard work and save time/money in the process.
> 
> Cut the applique off the tee leaving an inch or so of the knit fabric attached. Add fusible web, i.e. Heat N Bond Lite, to the back to cover the whole applique and at least 1/4" of the knit. Trim the knit to leave just a narrow border around the applique. Fuse in place on a new tee (or one that's good condition but maybe has a spot that the applique can cover) and stitch in place. I sometimes use a satin stitch but usually just do a straight stitch that follows the applique edge as closely as possible. That way if I want to move the applique again later, I can more easily just take out that stitching, peel the fusible and refuse to the next tee - sometimes I don't even need to add more fusible. The relocated appliques will be a bit stiffer than they were originally but still not bad.
> 
> This can also be done with applique on jeans or other garments. I certainly wouldn't recommend cutting up something that is in good condition to be passed along to another child but if there are holes, stains, wear, etc. that makes it a good candidate for recycling, why not? You might even be able to find good bargains on  of damaged customs that have usable appliques.
> 
> BTW - Obviously the base garment (tee or jeans) is now not wearable as is but the truly thrifty could find ways to "upcycle" the knit into a new garment, maybe even the one that the applique will be used on.



Thanks for the tips and ideas of where to get the pattern.


----------



## Granna4679

busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Maddie's favorite part of the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.



Gorgeous!!  I love this dress....and all white...that is so elegant!  And your daughter just makes the dress all the more beautiful!


----------



## LisaZoe

busy mommy said:


> I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.



You did a great job! That is not an easy pattern so you deserve to be very proud of your accomplishment.



dizn4mk said:


> Ok  I think I finally have the picture thing all figured out so here are some bigger pics.



I'm always so jealous when I see the wonderful spaces others have for their crafts/sewing. The photo below shows my 'sewing studio'. 









dizn4mk said:


> my 6yr olds twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 11 month olds bowling shirt.



Those came out so cute! Your kids will look adorable in their new outfits.


----------



## dizn4mk

LisaZoe said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> But you have such wonderful creations come from that space (and your mind) !


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)


What a beautiful picture!  Your kids are so cute!



WelovMickey! said:


> I like you guys already!
> Tomorrow I am going to try and sew my son some shorts. (Lighting McQueen) I am excited about it!


We like people with a good sense of humor around her.  So, we're liking you too! 



squirrel said:


> I haven't had much time to catch up on all the posts.  I have been busy getting my taxes ready for the accountant, making ADR's, and birthday and Easter celebrations.
> 
> Now that I have some time again I managed to sew a Care Bear dress for my niece's birthday next month.


Where's the picture?  I wanna see!



MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, it wont take my cropped picture so sorry you must see me , just look at the design.


It turned out great!! You did a really good job on that!




Disneymom1218 said:


> I have been reading here for a while and you gals have given me the sewing bug. I am getting back into sewing slowly but surely. I don't have a sewing machine that does all the fancy appliques yet so I just make the outfits. I am working on a shirt now for my one daughter and I would love to make a vida dress for my other daughter or maybe even a vida top and some capri pants. I have the pattern for the pants but need the vida pattern Thanks in advance.


If your machine can zig-zag, you can applique!! It's not as easy as if you have an embroidery machine.  But, it's possible and you can make some beautiful appliques with a regular machine!  If you haven't checked out my applique tutorial, it's in the very first post! 



busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Maddie's favorite part of the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.


You are so sweet!   This is such a wonderful group of people.  They've helped me out many times!  

WOW!! That dress is breathtaking, and your daughter is beautiful!  I have got to make an all white dress.  Every time I see a picture one, I love it!  Yours is absolutely gorgeous!

I had to laugh about the snake thing.  You sound like my mom!  



dizn4mk said:


> Ok  I think I finally have the picture thing all figured out so here are some bigger pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabinets and counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hole for the power strip to the outlet underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 6tr olds twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 11 month olds bowling shirt. Mary


WOO-HOO!! You did it!  You deserve some bananas!   That is an awesome sewing area!  So much counter space and so many drawers!  You're going to love it!  I love your inspirational Tinkerbell too!  The dalmatian skirt is adorable!  I also love the little bowling shirt.  Too cute!



dizn4mk said:


> Sorry so big ! I thought I had it figured out ! Back to fiddling some more. I love all of the new work posted. I hope that some day I will be as good as all of you . At least before all my own children grow up. But I know that some day there will be grandkids !Mary


They were the perfect size!  



LisaZoe said:


> A tip for the thrifty... I was chatting with someone not long ago about a way to extend the life of appliques on kids' clothes, especially tees. I know many here love to do appliques whether by machine or hand and the tees may only get worn a time or 2 before the tee is outgrown, stain or otherwise not in good condition for much other than play. I thought I'd share this idea as a way to get more use out of all that hard work and save time/money in the process.
> 
> Cut the applique off the tee leaving an inch or so of the knit fabric attached. Add fusible web, i.e. Heat N Bond Lite, to the back to cover the whole applique and at least 1/4" of the knit. Trim the knit to leave just a narrow border around the applique. Fuse in place on a new tee (or one that's good condition but maybe has a spot that the applique can cover) and stitch in place. I sometimes use a satin stitch but usually just do a straight stitch that follows the applique edge as closely as possible. That way if I want to move the applique again later, I can more easily just take out that stitching, peel the fusible and refuse to the next tee - sometimes I don't even need to add more fusible. The relocated appliques will be a bit stiffer than they were originally but still not bad.
> 
> This can also be done with applique on jeans or other garments. I certainly wouldn't recommend cutting up something that is in good condition to be passed along to another child but if there are holes, stains, wear, etc. that makes it a good candidate for recycling, why not? You might even be able to find good bargains on  of damaged customs that have usable appliques.
> 
> BTW - Obviously the base garment (tee or jeans) is now not wearable as is but the truly thrifty could find ways to "upcycle" the knit into a new garment, maybe even the one that the applique will be used on.


That's a great tip!  I did this before I even knew how to sew.  Tessa had a pair of Scooby Doo jeans when she was 3 that she adored.  She was so upset when she outgrew them that I cut the Scooby applique off of the old pair and I sewed it onto the new pair, leaving a frayed edge around it.  I was so proud of myself!  I keep sewing the Scooby Doo onto new jeans every once in a while and we still have it!  



LisaZoe said:


>


That just goes to show that you don't need a large area to create beautiful things!


----------



## iheartdisney

Has anyone else had trouble printing from YCMT? I was really excited to make the bowling shirt, but my printer doesn't seem to like it. After about three pages, my printer fails, and I have to restart the whole computer to get the computer to recognize the printer. After 4 hours of trying, I am getting frustrated! I can print other PDFs, just not this one. And the email they sent me, my computer won't even open it...grrrr!
Any ideas?


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> I don't think they'd let  you mix and match the polyester and rayon if you're buying a set because they're different prices.  I've never tried the polyester, but let us know how it works for you!



I meant is it OK to mix the poly & rayon threads when embroidering/ appliqueing?  (1 color poly, the next rayon)  What's the difference in their function?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to recommend that you go with the one selling a set with 3 different sizes.  If you don't have the original file (and the seller wouldn't send that file) and you resize, it can make the letters look kind of wonky.  That goes for any design that you resize.  Sometimes it will work and sometimes it won't!



Thank you Heather, I was thinking this was probably the better way to go.  I just have the basic Embird were it lets me preview, edit and re-size already digitized designs, and I'm not so great at re-sizing to say the least.  



busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.



That is a darling little girl and lovely dress!   And girl, I'm right there with ya about the snake I woulda grabbed my munchkin and ran too!



LisaZoe said:


> I'm always so jealous when I see the wonderful spaces others have for their crafts/sewing. The photo below shows my 'sewing studio'.



I really need to take a picture of my pitiful workspace if you think that's small!  It's really a site when my embroidery machine is working at work speed and my little Office Depot desk is doing the can-can   Someday I'll have a new home with a sewing/scrapbooking room...someday.



iheartdisney said:


> Has anyone else had trouble printing from YCMT? I was really excited to make the bowling shirt, but my printer doesn't seem to like it. After about three pages, my printer fails, and I have to restart the whole computer to get the computer to recognize the printer. After 4 hours of trying, I am getting frustrated! I can print other PDFs, just not this one. And the email they sent me, my computer won't even open it...grrrr!
> Any ideas?



I wonder what it would cost to take the file to a Kinkos or some place like that for printing??  My hubby always prints my e-pattern purchases off at his office, because our printer at home is a hunk-o-junk.  I bet if you had the file printed in just black and white it wouldn't cost too terribly much.


----------



## billwendy

Hi - 

Well, I couldnt be the only one not sewing for Samantha so, I made her a few things...
A pair of shorts to match a cute tshirt that was given to her with a minnie head on it ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and coordinating sister dresses/shirt





And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!





and - he actually asked for an UP shirt and picked out the orange shirt himself!!! CAn you believe it????





If I have a chance, I'd like to do an UP shirt for me and maybe another thing...We get home on a Sunday, and we have the neices and nephew that following weekend, so I'd like to sew a new outfit for each of them...Any suggestions of what to do with one yard of cute fabric with a coordinating half yard in a size 4T????? Which pattern????


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> Gee, Wendy, you're going to be sorry you asked.   Vi is doing great.  She's out of her harness, her hips are great. She is off of her acid reducers and is up to like the 15th-20th percentile for her weight (at 2 months she was only in the 2nd)
> 
> B and I took Lily and Vi to NJ to visit family a couple weeks ago.  It was a kinda crazy trip BUT we did take time to take Lily into NYC for her first visit.
> 
> Here she is on her first bus trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got into the city it was after lunch time and everyone was ready to eat so we hit John's Pizzaria in Times Squar.  This place is pretty cool, it's in a de-consecrated church and is all wood and stained glass.
> HERE is Lily's first slice of REAL NY pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went to Toys R Us in Time Square and then onto ICE SKATING!!!  in Rockefeller Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what's right across the street from Rockefeller Center?  AG Place.  We were going to get Lily an AG doll for her 5th birthday in July but HOW cool is it to get to pick out your AG girl from AG Place?  SO we had to scrimp for the rest of the trip but we got Lily Rebekah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she insisted we take her out of the box so they could have their picture taken w/ the cardboard cut out of Lanie.  LOL.  She'd seen another little girl doing this earlier.  But THIS is the best picture, I just thought it was hilarious, Lily set it up herself





t-beri said:


> On the way home we were getting a little hungry again so Lily got her first NY hot dog (and frankly, it wasn't a great one.  We didn't have many options and it wasn't sabretts.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the drive back to FLA B decided to surprise us all and stop to stretch at South of the Border.  I'd never been.   All kinds of goofiness ensued.  I'm not sure if it was just exhaustion or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Vi wanted to get in on the picture taking action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goofiness continued in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Mac at Easter just b/c you won't believe how old he looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Violet w/ her first Arrowroot cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there, you are all now caught up on the lives of the Ruck family.



I LOVE all the photos!  My kids will too!  I can't believe how big all 3 kiddos are getting!  And I have never seen Lily so bundled up!  She looks cute!  Vi is so beautiful!  I love Gavin's hair!  And Lily got an AG doll!  I can't wait to get my Lily one (well other than Bitty Baby and the Bitty Twins).  How fun!  And tell Lily her friend Lily LOVES to wear her special McDonald's Viking hat all the time! She says she is a Viking Girl.  I sure wish we didn't live on opposite sides of the country!


----------



## t-beri

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Well, I couldnt be the only one not sewing for Samantha so, I made her a few things...
> A pair of shorts to match a cute tshirt that was given to her with a minnie head on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coordinating sister dresses/shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and - he actually asked for an UP shirt and picked out the orange shirt himself!!! CAn you believe it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a chance, I'd like to do an UP shirt for me and maybe another thing...We get home on a Sunday, and we have the neices and nephew that following weekend, so I'd like to sew a new outfit for each of them...Any suggestions of what to do with one yard of cute fabric with a coordinating half yard in a size 4T????? Which pattern????


Those are all great Wendy!  I love the pink w/ princesses, wish I'd bought more when I found it on clearance!  and the pink minnie dots. OH, and Bill's up shirt, very cool.    You guys are going to have an AWESOME trip!!


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Those are all great Wendy!  I love the pink w/ princesses, wish I'd bought more when I found it on clearance!  and the pink minnie dots. OH, and Bill's up shirt, very cool.    You guys are going to have an AWESOME trip!!



T- I may have some of that pink princess. If you want I can take a look for it.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I LOVE all the photos!  My kids will too!  I can't believe how big all 3 kiddos are getting!  And I have never seen Lily so bundled up!  She looks cute!  Vi is so beautiful!  I love Gavin's hair!  And Lily got an AG doll!  I can't wait to get my Lily one (well other than Bitty Baby and the Bitty Twins).  How fun!  And tell Lily her friend Lily LOVES to wear her special McDonald's Viking hat all the time! She says she is a Viking Girl.  I sure wish we didn't live on opposite sides of the country!


Thanks.  I REALLY wish Mac would cut his hair.  He gets called a girl all the time.  At Christmas, he and B went into the Disney Store and the girl called him princess. At check out she asked if they wanted to buy a shopping bag so B said yes and she asked him if he wanted princesses. He shook his head no Then she said "fairies?"  "How about the evil Queen?"  FINALLY she said "I have one w/ Buzz and Woody on it..." and he said "YES, PLEASE!" then as they were leaving he leaned in and said "and by the way, I'm a BOY!"  I think once his mustache fills in a little more it'll help
We were really holding out for her to be 5 for her AG doll, but we were in NY and it's like 3 stories of dolls and SO overwhelming. I just thought about how cool it must have been for her b/c I was in awe. She's sleeping w/ Rebekah tonight as a matter of fact.  It's the first time I think.  We have a dog who likes to chew up barbies so I'm a little worried that she'll leave it out where Belle can get to it.
Oh and just so you know, Lily has changed her name.  It's Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.  And look out if you forget the "Princess" or the second Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Thanks.  I REALLY wish Mac would cut his hair.  He gets called a girl all the time.  At Christmas, he and B went into the Disney Store and the girl called him princess. At check out she asked if they wanted to buy a shopping bag so B said yes and she asked him if he wanted princesses. He shook his head no Then she said "fairies?"  "How about the evil Queen?"  FINALLY she said "I have one w/ Buzz and Woody on it..." and he said "YES, PLEASE!" then as they were leaving he leaned in and said "and by the way, I'm a BOY!"  I think once his mustache fills in a little more it'll help
> We were really holding out for her to be 5 for her AG doll, but we were in NY and it's like 3 stories of dolls and SO overwhelming. I just thought about how cool it must have been for her b/c I was in awe. She's sleeping w/ Rebekah tonight as a matter of fact.  It's the first time I think.  We have a dog who likes to chew up barbies so I'm a little worried that she'll leave it out where Belle can get to it.
> Oh and just so you know, Lily has changed her name.  It's Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.  And look out if you forget the "Princess" or the second Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.



Welcome to the wonderful world of AG! LOL


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Cindy, I can't wait to make Rebekah and Lily some matching summer outfits.  
I don't really NEED that princess fabric.  I was just lamenting not getting more when it was 1.50 yd.  WHAT was I thinking?  who knows.  I had some Pooh sitting here I got at the same time (2 years ago) and could never figure out what to do with it.  Then when I was making my GAD pillowcases I realized that I had a PERFECT floral print to go with it and what I had (of the POOH) made EXACTLY 2 pillowcases and I was totally bummed as I sewed it because it was a really great feeling fabric and sewed so nicely I wished it had been a dress  my only consolation is that I thought it sure would cheer up a little girl in a hospital somewhere   So you see, THIS is why I am a fabric hoarder.  I am always afraid I'll use it and then not have it when I want it


----------



## squirrel

HeatherSue,

I will post the Care Bear Dress photo tomorrow along with another dress I'm finishing up.

I decided to make another pattern, so I will post pictures of the Peasant Dress I'm finishing.  Just need to add the elastic and stitch the openings closed.


----------



## HeatherSue

iheartdisney said:


> Has anyone else had trouble printing from YCMT? I was really excited to make the bowling shirt, but my printer doesn't seem to like it. After about three pages, my printer fails, and I have to restart the whole computer to get the computer to recognize the printer. After 4 hours of trying, I am getting frustrated! I can print other PDFs, just not this one. And the email they sent me, my computer won't even open it...grrrr!
> Any ideas?


I've never had trouble, but I did have a friend who's computer wouldn't cooperate with the patterns.  She had it printed at Kinko's, like someone else suggested.  But, hopefully you'll be able to make it work at home!  Are you trying to print the instructions out or just the pattern pieces?  



DisneyKings said:


> I meant is it OK to mix the poly & rayon threads when embroidering/ appliqueing?  (1 color poly, the next rayon)  What's the difference in their function?


I would think that would be fine.  I honestly don't know what the difference is between the polyester and rayon.  I've never used the polyester.  But, I am pretty sure you could mix them in the same design.  



billwendy said:


>


Cute little shorts and I love the pink princess dress!  Everything is too cute!  Bill looks great in his Tigger shirt!  The UP shirt turned out great, too! I'm terrible at deciding which pattern to use for which fabric!  Maybe you could do a Megan (or Molly, I can never remember which one is for kids) peasant because it wouldn't use as much fabric.  But, I'm sure someone else will have a better idea for you!



jham said:


> I LOVE all the photos!  My kids will too!  I can't believe how big all 3 kiddos are getting!  And I have never seen Lily so bundled up!  She looks cute!  Vi is so beautiful!  I love Gavin's hair!  And Lily got an AG doll!  I can't wait to get my Lily one (well other than Bitty Baby and the Bitty Twins).  How fun!  And tell Lily her friend Lily LOVES to wear her special McDonald's Viking hat all the time! She says she is a Viking Girl.  I sure wish we didn't live on opposite sides of the country!


I tried to convince Steph that she needed to take the happy meal Viking helmets home so she could wear them at Epcot.  But, she refused.  



t-beri said:


> Thanks.  I REALLY wish Mac would cut his hair.  He gets called a girl all the time.  At Christmas, he and B went into the Disney Store and the girl called him princess. At check out she asked if they wanted to buy a shopping bag so B said yes and she asked him if he wanted princesses. He shook his head no Then she said "fairies?"  "How about the evil Queen?"  FINALLY she said "I have one w/ Buzz and Woody on it..." and he said "YES, PLEASE!" then as they were leaving he leaned in and said "and by the way, I'm a BOY!"  I think once his mustache fills in a little more it'll help
> We were really holding out for her to be 5 for her AG doll, but we were in NY and it's like 3 stories of dolls and SO overwhelming. I just thought about how cool it must have been for her b/c I was in awe. She's sleeping w/ Rebekah tonight as a matter of fact.  It's the first time I think.  We have a dog who likes to chew up barbies so I'm a little worried that she'll leave it out where Belle can get to it.
> Oh and just so you know, Lily has changed her name.  It's Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.  And look out if you forget the "Princess" or the second Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.


I love how Gavin handled the Disney Store clerk.  That kid is hilarious!  
Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elisabeth Ruck Tanzini sounds well loved!  I think it was a perfect time to buy her for Lily!  She'll always remember that.  



t-beri said:


> So you see, THIS is why I am a fabric hoarder.  I am always afraid I'll use it and then not have it when I want it


Me too!  I've got a bunch of fabric that I can't bear to use.  What if I NEED it for something else!



squirrel said:


> HeatherSue,
> 
> I will post the Care Bear Dress photo tomorrow along with another dress I'm finishing up.
> 
> I decided to make another pattern, so I will post pictures of the Peasant Dress I'm finishing.  Just need to add the elastic and stitch the openings closed.



Yay! I loved Care Bears when I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## t-beri

Oh no, no.  I mislead you.  LILY'S name is now Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini. (pronounced Tahn-zee-nee)


----------



## SallyfromDE

busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Maddie's favorite part of the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.



I think Maddies dress came out beautiful. Congratulations on your persevernace. I've been sewing since I was 8, and I can say I had some trouble with this dress. I don't know why, but my ties came out too short, and I didn't really get how to do the ruffles in the back. And what length do you cut the elastic for under the arms? Oh, I think I put the shoulder straps on backwards.


----------



## jessica52877

HELP! Does anyone have about 2 yards of this fabric but I need the brown and pink version, i think this is actually the blueish version of it. 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...wn&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

It is about 2 or so years old and was from walmart. Heather made Tessa an adorable outfit with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

danicaw said:


> And yesterday I went to Hancock Fabric and found this print....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are in the Seattle area I couldn't pass it up. Once again I bought it without any idea what I want to do with it.  Anyone else have this problem?



I saw this the other day and was so tempted!  The also had San Fran, Portland and LA.  Since we are going to San Fran and LA next week it took all my self control not to buy it!  I so thought Sara Beth need a dress for the occasion....but I do not have the time!



ireland_nicole said:


> well, unfortunately Teresa called me out, and totally critisized my Aladin and Jasmine applique- I mean really, I thought we supported each other over here; sheesh...
> 
> 
> Congrats to Granna (I think) who guessed it was the beginning of a vida:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pics on the kidlet tomorrow as soon as I can make the buttonholes



I LOVE IT!  It is beautiful!  I need a dress like that for Sara BEth!



busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.



This is beautiful!  I still haven't finished my first Feliz...it keeps getting put off and now I think the pattern I cut will be too small for my daughter!  You did a great job!


----------



## jessica52877

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=37964328

This is the one I need, it is the far right fabric.


----------



## ut*disney

I bought the Brother Innov-is 2800D from our local store.  I'm having doubts because it was SEW much money.    They had to order the machine and it should be in next week.  

My husband and I own a small business.  We can use it to make our own shirts instead of having someone else embroidery the designs.  He is a coach and I can make his shirts instead of having to order more for him.  I can make things for our kiddos, things for gifts, etc.  Maybe I can make some money on the side to help make up the cost of the machine.    I sure hope so!  I'm beginning to get a little worried because I spent so much money.  I'm starting to think of everything I can do with all of that cash.    Then I think of all of the things my daughter and I can do together.    I hope I made the right decision.


----------



## squirrel

Here's the Peasent Dress made with a pillowcase.





Care Bear





Any ideas for this fabric?  I have 3 pieces (29"x36") that I picked up at the second hand store.





If anyone pickes up some of the Care Bear print from Wal-Mart, check it carefully.  My sister bought it down in Bellingham and didn't notice that the yellow background had white spots that didn't get colored.


I got a call from my dad, my mom went into Coquitlam.  My sister's water broke yesterday.  I should have a new nephew or niece today.  We think it's a boy.  If it is, I'm going to need some cute boy patterns.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Hi ladies!
does any one have instructions on how to make bows similar to this:  


[URL=http://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/.
/?action=view&current=YAnKEES003.jpg][IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/th_YAnKEES003.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

My daughter loves these from Walmart Faded Glory line but I want to make more that will match her outfits. I'd like to make the headbands too.  Also if anyone knows how to make large flowers to go on them too I would love to know how too. 
TIA


----------



## ConnieB

I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.


----------



## GrammaBelle

MommaB said:


>



I love this--can you tell me where you found that red fabric? I'd love to add some to the mix of polkadots I'm planning some little girl dresses out of!


----------



## ellenbenny

ConnieB said:


> I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.



Not cheap, but here is a link...
http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=288&Category=34&v=1


----------



## sahm1000

Quick question....when using a fat quarter piece of fabric, do you guys wash it first?  I just want to use it for applique. Didn't know if it had been washed first before they cut it or not.  I always wash my fabric first, just not used to using fat quarters!  Thanks so much!


----------



## LisaZoe

ConnieB said:


> I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.



Here's one site: http://www.bearpawquilting.com/cgi-...rch novg_amd7384_205m&pid=1#novg_amd7384_205m

They don't list the amount available, though, so I'd suggest contacting them to be sure they have enough.



sahm1000 said:


> Quick question....when using a fat quarter piece of fabric, do you guys wash it first?  I just want to use it for applique. Didn't know if it had been washed first before they cut it or not.  I always wash my fabric first, just not used to using fat quarters!  Thanks so much!



I do. I don't think most fabric shops prewash. If you're buying from a home-based seller, they might prewash but I'd think they'd mention that in the description. I always worry that something might bleed if it isn't prewashed. If I'm using a fat quarter and don't want to wait the time to machine wash, I hand wash making sure to look for any dye loss in the water. As long as the water is clear, I just iron to dry.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

does anyone sew in mini sized? I have a kelly doll sized monkey who wears clothes and the kids I teach have been asking about new clothes. I sew but this is TOO small for me.


----------



## livndisney

GrammaBelle said:


> I love this--can you tell me where you found that red fabric? I'd love to add some to the mix of polkadots I'm planning some little girl dresses out of!



The red fabric was at Walmart and I think Joanns a few years ago. You might to try looking on Etsy or ebay.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> When I ordered, I got polyester thread thinking that was what had been recommended   So, when I order more, should I get the rayon--can you mix & match?  I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! I love it!



You can mix polyester and rayon on a design, or are you asking when you order it? 




t-beri said:


>



Tifani, you guys look like you were having so much fun!!! I love the pictures of you ice skating. Violet is getting so big! And, Lily is cute as a button! How do you like Rebecca? How is her hair? And, talking about hair, Gavin's is so long! He is such a handsome boy. 



HeatherSue said:


> She really is a wonderful girl!  She's so kind!  I just adore her!


That's good! 



billwendy said:


> The MAW people are coming to see Daniel tomorrow night!!!!Today Bill was talking to Hoss, and they interpreted the news of Daniel and rides very differently. They feel they were encouraged to just be careful when going on the wild rides.....so make sure everyone is PRAYING!!!!!!!! They are busy washing all their new clothes, and Bill and I will take a box from them of all the goodies to bring down in our car so they dont have to pack it all. We are going to drop off April's shirts as a final surprise for the kids, and the shirts from Nicole too!!! Thanks everyone one more time - I truely get all teary when I think all you have done for the whole family....
> 
> Now, what do you all think I should do about autographs......on one hand, I could just be the picture taker and watch the kids, on another hand, I love to get the autographs, and may get to see some uniquer ones since I will be with Daniel,,,,on a 3rd hand my autograph book only has  7 pages left- do I fill it or try to find a new book? or, on a 4th hand what would you do????? These kids can be a bit shy, so I was thinking if I was doing the whole thing too, they might get into it more...........????????



OOH, it's getting so close Wendy!!! I hope Daniel will be ok with the rides. I'm worried that they seemed to get a different idea about what they were told than Bill got. 



HeatherSue said:


> 2. Who is going to State?
> 
> 
> Rock 'n Rye...Mmmmmmm....  I feel so sorry for those that can't buy Faygo!
> 
> 
> I'm from MI and I don't really have a side.  I used to like U of M because their colors are prettier rotfl.  But, after spending some time in the horrible U of M hospital, it has soured me to the blue and gold!
> 
> 
> LOL!  It surprises me that Corey cares!


2. Stephanie is going to State

Rock 'n Rye, yummy! What? some people can't buy Faygo??

Yucky stupid hospital. 



mom2OandE said:


> How do you get invovled in the Big Give?  I'd love to join in.


Follow the link in my siggy to sign up. 



ireland_nicole said:


> I think I'm officially a Texas mom now LOL.  Apparently I missed the whole have to get the kids pictures in a field of bluebonnets memo- but now that I'm working the other girls looked at me like I had 2 heads when I mentioned we didn't have any.  So I may have lost a couple years off my life (an autistic kiddo and highway speeds within 50 feet are a scary combo) but got 90 pics.  This isn't the best example, but at least it's representative of the idea (I hate that when uploading to photobucket you can only see a tiny thumbnail- makes it hard to pic a shot when 40 of them look vaguely the same at that size)



That is a beautiful picture. Your kids are adorable! 



WelovMickey! said:


> I like you guys already!
> Tomorrow I am going to try and sew my son some shorts. (Lighting McQueen) I am excited about it!



Well, good! We like you too! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, it wont take my cropped picture so sorry you must see me , just look at the design.



It looks great April! And, I love the quilts you have been making too! They are gorgeous! 




busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.



BREATHTAKING!!!! Wow!!!! 

I was going to type pretty much exactly what my sister (heathersue) said! Everytime I see a white dress I love it, I need to make one! 

This is just stunning! 



dizn4mk said:


> Ok  I think I finally have the picture thing all figured out so here are some bigger pics.


You did it!!!! I am so jealous of your sewing area! And, I love the Tink!!! That skirt is too cute!!! And, I love the bowling shirt too!!!! 


dizn4mk said:


> Sorry so big ! I thought I had it figured out ! Back to fiddling some more. I love all of the new work posted. I hope that some day I will be as good as all of you . At least before all my own children grow up. But I know that some day there will be grandkids !Mary


Your pictures were ther perfect size!!! Don't make them smaller! 



LisaZoe said:


> A tip for the thrifty... I was chatting with someone not long ago about a way to extend the life of appliques on kids' clothes, especially tees. I know many here love to do appliques whether by machine or hand and the tees may only get worn a time or 2 before the tee is outgrown, stain or otherwise not in good condition for much other than play. I thought I'd share this idea as a way to get more use out of all that hard work and save time/money in the process.
> 
> Cut the applique off the tee leaving an inch or so of the knit fabric attached. Add fusible web, i.e. Heat N Bond Lite, to the back to cover the whole applique and at least 1/4" of the knit. Trim the knit to leave just a narrow border around the applique. Fuse in place on a new tee (or one that's good condition but maybe has a spot that the applique can cover) and stitch in place. I sometimes use a satin stitch but usually just do a straight stitch that follows the applique edge as closely as possible. That way if I want to move the applique again later, I can more easily just take out that stitching, peel the fusible and refuse to the next tee - sometimes I don't even need to add more fusible. The relocated appliques will be a bit stiffer than they were originally but still not bad.
> 
> This can also be done with applique on jeans or other garments. I certainly wouldn't recommend cutting up something that is in good condition to be passed along to another child but if there are holes, stains, wear, etc. that makes it a good candidate for recycling, why not? You might even be able to find good bargains on  of damaged customs that have usable appliques.
> 
> BTW - Obviously the base garment (tee or jeans) is now not wearable as is but the truly thrifty could find ways to "upcycle" the knit into a new garment, maybe even the one that the applique will be used on.



Great tips, thanks!!!


LisaZoe said:


> You did a great job! That is not an easy pattern so you deserve to be very proud of your accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always so jealous when I see the wonderful spaces others have for their crafts/sewing. The photo below shows my 'sewing studio'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those came out so cute! Your kids will look adorable in their new outfits.


I love seeing where everyone sews!!! Thanks for sharing your picture Lisa! 


HeatherSue said:


> That's a great tip!  I did this before I even knew how to sew.  Tessa had a pair of Scooby Doo jeans when she was 3 that she adored.  She was so upset when she outgrew them that I cut the Scooby applique off of the old pair and I sewed it onto the new pair, leaving a frayed edge around it.  I was so proud of myself!  I keep sewing the Scooby Doo onto new jeans every once in a while and we still have it!


That is so sweet!


----------



## Bugsmom73

Autograph Pillowcases-

Can anyone show me a picture? A completed one too??


----------



## teresajoy

iheartdisney said:


> Has anyone else had trouble printing from YCMT? I was really excited to make the bowling shirt, but my printer doesn't seem to like it. After about three pages, my printer fails, and I have to restart the whole computer to get the computer to recognize the printer. After 4 hours of trying, I am getting frustrated! I can print other PDFs, just not this one. And the email they sent me, my computer won't even open it...grrrr!
> Any ideas?



Like Heather said, one of our friends has trouble. She said it messes up her computer, and then she has to reinstall Adobe every time. 



DisneyKings said:


> I meant is it OK to mix the poly & rayon threads when embroidering/ appliqueing?  (1 color poly, the next rayon)  What's the difference in their function?



Yes, I do that all the time. 



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!



So cute Wendy, um, I mean COOL!  
The other outfits are adorable too! 



t-beri said:


> Thanks.  I REALLY wish Mac would cut his hair.  He gets called a girl all the time.  At Christmas, he and B went into the Disney Store and the girl called him princess. At check out she asked if they wanted to buy a shopping bag so B said yes and she asked him if he wanted princesses. He shook his head no Then she said "fairies?"  "How about the evil Queen?"  FINALLY she said "I have one w/ Buzz and Woody on it..." and he said "YES, PLEASE!" then as they were leaving he leaned in and said "and by the way, I'm a BOY!"  I think once his mustache fills in a little more it'll help
> We were really holding out for her to be 5 for her AG doll, but we were in NY and it's like 3 stories of dolls and SO overwhelming. I just thought about how cool it must have been for her b/c I was in awe. She's sleeping w/ Rebekah tonight as a matter of fact.  It's the first time I think.  We have a dog who likes to chew up barbies so I'm a little worried that she'll leave it out where Belle can get to it.
> Oh and just so you know, Lily has changed her name.  It's Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.  And look out if you forget the "Princess" or the second Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini.



Gavin is funny!
And, Lily is a nut! 



squirrel said:


> Here's the Peasent Dress made with a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for this fabric?  I have 3 pieces (29"x36") that I picked up at the second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my dad, my mom went into Coquitlam.  My sister's water broke yesterday.  I should have a new nephew or niece today.  We think it's a boy.  If it is, I'm going to need some cute boy patterns.



Congratulations!!!!! How exciting for you! A lot of people have made Carla's bubble romper into a boy outfit. It turns out really cute! 

The dresses are so pretty! I love the Care Bears one! 

That fabric reminds me of the wallpaper we use to have in our room growing up! I love it! I don't know what to do with it though! 



MaleficentandGoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> does any one have instructions on how to make bows similar to this:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/.
> /?action=view&current=YAnKEES003.jpg][IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/th_YAnKEES003.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My daughter loves these from Walmart Faded Glory line but I want to make more that will match her outfits. I'd like to make the headbands too.  Also if anyone knows how to make large flowers to go on them too I would love to know how too.
> TIA



Could you make your picture bigger? It's really hard to see. Your daughter looks like a cutie though! 
I have some headband and flower tutorials in the bookmarks, you could check there. 



ConnieB said:


> I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.



I like that!


----------



## snubie

Bugsmom73 said:


> Autograph Pillowcases-
> 
> Can anyone show me a picture? A completed one too??



Here is one I did a few years ago:





I brought an embroidery hoop along to secure the fabric better for the characters to sign.  It also allowed me to position the signatures to fill in all available space.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Diz-Mommy said:


> YES!!  Those are the ones!!  SO CUTE!!  If/When you're home to let me know which seller, could you please PM me.  I found two different sellers selling something similar, but I want to make sure I get the right one.  One is selling the set for $6 and the other is $6.50.  I'm leaning towards the $6.50 set because she is offering the font in three different sizes and the other one just offers the one...I can resize when I have my computer back, but I HATE resizing!



I bought from   Kabodesignsdotcom   on etsy that is the name dotcom is spelled out like i wrote it --is was $6 and comes in 3 sizes 1",2" & 3"
capital & lowercase letters and numbers 0 - 9 HTH!





busy mommy said:


> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.



I would have done the SAME THING!!!!!! I am freaked out by snakes.  It is the way they move (((shivers down my spine)))


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> That fabric reminds me of the wallpaper we use to have in our room growing up! I love it! I don't know what to do with it though!



That's why I was drawn to it.  I had wallpaper similar to it in my bedroom.  I didn't realize until you posted that.


So now I have a new challenge-make my own romper pattern similar to Carla's


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Sorry if this is too big!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about 2 yards of this fabric but I need the brown and pink version, i think this is actually the blueish version of it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...wn&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> It is about 2 or so years old and was from walmart. Heather made Tessa an adorable outfit with it.
> 
> Thanks!



I have some of that ! I used it to make a baby wrap/carrier thing. I have a piece that is  21" by 72" long. will that work for you?


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

teresajoy said:


> Like Heather said, one of our friends has trouble. She said it messes up her computer, and then she has to reinstall Adobe every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute Wendy, um, I mean COOL!
> The other outfits are adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin is funny!
> And, Lily is a nut!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! How exciting for you! A lot of people have made Carla's bubble romper into a boy outfit. It turns out really cute!
> 
> The dresses are so pretty! I love the Care Bears one!
> 
> That fabric reminds me of the wallpaper we use to have in our room growing up! I love it! I don't know what to do with it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you make your picture bigger? It's really hard to see. Your daughter looks like a cutie though!
> I have some headband and flower tutorials in the bookmarks, you could check there.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that!



thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ut*disney said:


> I bought the Brother Innov-is 2800D from our local store.  I'm having doubts because it was SEW much money.    They had to order the machine and it should be in next week.
> 
> My husband and I own a small business.  We can use it to make our own shirts instead of having someone else embroidery the designs.  He is a coach and I can make his shirts instead of having to order more for him.  I can make things for our kiddos, things for gifts, etc.  Maybe I can make some money on the side to help make up the cost of the machine.    I sure hope so!  I'm beginning to get a little worried because I spent so much money.  I'm starting to think of everything I can do with all of that cash.    Then I think of all of the things my daughter and I can do together.    I hope I made the right decision.



I did the same thing -- but $4100  later, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my machine. Even my DH has said it was a good idea - and it was his credit card we used to buy it too! Granted our tax return paid for my machine. Eventually I will sell some stuff. I am still making shirts to sell for the breast cancer 3-Day and trying to sew stuff for Disney. DOn't worry, you will love it!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I bought from   Kabodesignsdotcom   on etsy that is the name dotcom is spelled out like i wrote it --is was $6 and comes in 3 sizes 1",2" & 3"
> capital & lowercase letters and numbers 0 - 9 HTH!
> 
> COOL!!  I've bought from her before and I thought I looked there and didn't see it.  I'll take another gander!! THANKS!





MaleficentandGoons said:


>



What a sweet little baby!!  I have a bow site book marked on my old computer, when I get it back I'll PM you.  I'm sure there's a tutorial for the headband bows too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, it wont take my cropped picture so sorry you must see me , just look at the design.


I love it- and you have no idea how big my hoop envy is right now...  It looks great!


busy mommy said:


> I don't post on here very often, but I do lurk a lot.  I love looking at everyone's beautiful work.  When I found you all less than a year ago, I had almost given up on ever being able to sew. My mom had been trying to teach me, and everything I made was a complete disaster.  I came here and learned about Carla C. patterns, and never looked back.  You all are such an inspiration.  I wanted to share Maddie's newest dress that I finished today, something I never would have even attempted before.  My mom is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Maddie's favorite part of the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take more pictures, but Maddie looked down right after the twirl and said "Look, it's a snake,"  very calmly.  I grabbed her and took off.  I never looked to see what she was talking about.
> Thanks for letting me share and for being such wonderful teachers.


I am so not thumbnailing it, it's too gorgeous!  Really beautiful!  And I would have freaked about the snake too


dizn4mk said:


> Ok  I think I finally have the picture thing all figured out so here are some bigger pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabinets and counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hole for the power strip to the outlet underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 6tr olds twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 11 month olds bowling shirt. Mary


Love the bowling shirt and twirl skirt!  That space is going to be fab for you to use- perfect w/ all that space!  And I love that the first things you moved in are your machine, thread and Tinkerbelle!  Just perfect!


LisaZoe said:


> I'm always so jealous when I see the wonderful spaces others have for their crafts/sewing. The photo below shows my 'sewing studio'.


Wow Lisa, I was mindnumbingly impressed before, but you do all your amazing work in that tiny space?  I'm speechless- I'm even more impressed than before.


billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Well, I couldnt be the only one not sewing for Samantha so, I made her a few things...
> A pair of shorts to match a cute tshirt that was given to her with a minnie head on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coordinating sister dresses/shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and - he actually asked for an UP shirt and picked out the orange shirt himself!!! CAn you believe it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a chance, I'd like to do an UP shirt for me and maybe another thing...We get home on a Sunday, and we have the neices and nephew that following weekend, so I'd like to sew a new outfit for each of them...Any suggestions of what to do with one yard of cute fabric with a coordinating half yard in a size 4T????? Which pattern????



Wendy, love everything- especially Bill's cute- I mean cool- shirts!  The up one especially is awesome!  As far as the kids, I'm thinking that you could do 2 cathy tops in that size from the main fabric (as long as the hem was short enough to fit them side by side on the fabric for cutting) if you used the coordinate for the ruffle, and then you should hopefully have just enough to make an applique'd tee w/ one or both of the fabrics for your nephew.


ut*disney said:


> I bought the Brother Innov-is 2800D from our local store.  I'm having doubts because it was SEW much money.    They had to order the machine and it should be in next week.
> 
> My husband and I own a small business.  We can use it to make our own shirts instead of having someone else embroidery the designs.  He is a coach and I can make his shirts instead of having to order more for him.  I can make things for our kiddos, things for gifts, etc.  Maybe I can make some money on the side to help make up the cost of the machine.   I sure hope so!  I'm beginning to get a little worried because I spent so much money.  I'm starting to think of everything I can do with all of that cash.    Then I think of all of the things my daughter and I can do together.    I hope I made the right decision.



It is a lot of money, but it will also last a long time.  And that machine really is a lot of bang for the buck.  the brother quatro 6000 w/ only a slightly bigger hoop is $10,000 ish- that always lessens my sticker shock at the others. I wouldn't advise anyone buy something they truly can't afford (including me), but as long as it's not going to prevent paying the mortgage or something, I say go for it!  And all the things you said about it eventually paying for itself are true.



squirrel said:


> Here's the Peasent Dress made with a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for this fabric?  I have 3 pieces (29"x36") that I picked up at the second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone pickes up some of the Care Bear print from Wal-Mart, check it carefully.  My sister bought it down in Bellingham and didn't notice that the yellow background had white spots that didn't get colored.
> 
> 
> I got a call from my dad, my mom went into Coquitlam.  My sister's water broke yesterday.  I should have a new nephew or niece today.  We think it's a boy.  If it is, I'm going to need some cute boy patterns.


Congrats on the new niece or nephew!  The outfits are adorable, and what size would you be making from the fabric?


MaleficentandGoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> does any one have instructions on how to make bows similar to this:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/.
> /?action=view&current=YAnKEES003.jpg][IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/NTDreams/Gabriella/th_YAnKEES003.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My daughter loves these from Walmart Faded Glory line but I want to make more that will match her outfits. I'd like to make the headbands too.  Also if anyone knows how to make large flowers to go on them too I would love to know how too.
> TIA


The baby is so cute!  There's actually a thread on the dis about hairbows, and also girlythingsbows.com has free instructions; I think there's a fabric flower tutorial in the bookmarks, too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...




and back:





you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it


----------



## squirrel

ireland_nicole said:


> Congrats on the new niece or nephew!  The outfits are adorable, and what size would you be making from the fabric?



I can make something for either niece (size 5 or 8).  If the new baby is a girl, then infant.


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> Oh no, no.  I mislead you.  LILY'S name is now Princess Liliana Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini Elizabeth Ruck Tanzini. (pronounced Tahn-zee-nee)


Oh my goodness!! I hope she forgives me for thinking we were talking about her doll!  We all know that Lily is the true princess!



jessica52877 said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about 2 yards of this fabric but I need the brown and pink version, i think this is actually the blueish version of it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...wn&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> It is about 2 or so years old and was from walmart. Heather made Tessa an adorable outfit with it.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm honored that you remembered the outfit I made Tessa!  I wish I had some of this fabric left, but I don't have any!  



ut*disney said:


> I bought the Brother Innov-is 2800D from our local store.  I'm having doubts because it was SEW much money.  They had to order the machine and it should be in next week.
> 
> My husband and I own a small business.  We can use it to make our own shirts instead of having someone else embroidery the designs.  He is a coach and I can make his shirts instead of having to order more for him.  I can make things for our kiddos, things for gifts, etc.  Maybe I can make some money on the side to help make up the cost of the machine. I sure hope so!  I'm beginning to get a little worried because I spent so much money.  I'm starting to think of everything I can do with all of that cash.    Then I think of all of the things my daughter and I can do together.   I hope I made the right decision.


You sound like me!  I would buy something like this and then freak out that I spent too much money on it and that I could have bought something else with that money.  But, I have to tell you that I love my embroidery machine (although I got it for FREE from my cousin!!) and I have made a good amount of money with it, too!  If you decide you aren't using it enough, or it's not what you thought it would be, you can always sell it.  The resale value on these machines holds up pretty well. 



squirrel said:


> Here's the Peasent Dress made with a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for this fabric?  I have 3 pieces (29"x36") that I picked up at the second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone pickes up some of the Care Bear print from Wal-Mart, check it carefully.  My sister bought it down in Bellingham and didn't notice that the yellow background had white spots that didn't get colored.
> 
> 
> I got a call from my dad, my mom went into Coquitlam.  My sister's water broke yesterday.  I should have a new nephew or niece today.  We think it's a boy.  If it is, I'm going to need some cute boy patterns.


Congratulations on your new nephew or niece!  How exciting!!

The peasant dress out of a pillowcase is really cute!  I love the Care Bears dress!  I was going to say the same thing as my sister, that the fabric reminds me of our bedroom walls when we were kids!




ConnieB said:


> I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.


That is really cool fabric!  I don't know where you can find it, but I do know where you can find some music themed embroidery designs that would look great with it. 



GrammaBelle said:


> I love this--can you tell me where you found that red fabric? I'd love to add some to the mix of polkadots I'm planning some little girl dresses out of!


I've seen it at Hobby Lobby, but I'm not sure if they still carry it or not.



sahm1000 said:


> Quick question....when using a fat quarter piece of fabric, do you guys wash it first?  I just want to use it for applique. Didn't know if it had been washed first before they cut it or not.  I always wash my fabric first, just not used to using fat quarters!  Thanks so much!


Yep, I always wash 'em.



teresajoy said:


> Rock 'n Rye, yummy! What? some people can't buy Faygo??


Yep, Faygo is a regional thing!  Philena had never even heard of it when I met her!



MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry if this is too big!


Oh my goodness gracious!! Yes, you definitely needed to make those pictures bigger so we could see her beautiful little face!  She even got an "Awwww!!!!" out of my daughter!  She also loves her cheetah print outfit.   I can't help you with the bows, besides to say that you could check for some tutorials in the bookmarks.  There are tons of bow tutorials and flower tutorials in there.


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it


Tessa is hyperventilating over this dress again!! It is gorgeous and even prettier on your gorgeous girl!  WOW!!  Hmmm...she's 10, so maybe you'll have to pass this down to a 7 year old that I know when she's done with it.


----------



## PrincessMickey

busy mommy said:


>



Love the dress. You did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Thanks for the info!! and thanks for the kind compliments about Ms. Ella!


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought you guys would like to see what we did over Spring Break!  Stephres came to visit us up here in Michigan (she lives in Florida).  She was lucky enough to come during a very rare Spring break where we actually had Spring-like weather!  We had a great time!  I didn't realize until I made the video that I didn't actually get any pictures of Stephanie, just her kids! 

For those of you that don't know, Stephanie is a friend that I met right here on the Disboutique thread almost 3 years ago!  I have made some true friendships on here and I just love you guys! 

Here's a little video I made:





QUESTION for you English majors:

What would be the correct punctuation for this quote in between place and welcome?"

"To all who come to this happy place, welcome!"


-----------------------


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it



LOve it even more now!  It came out great!


----------



## squirrel

Is anyone going down to WDW in October again?  It was fun meeting up with Heather and Stephanie.  I won't have the niece who is scared of most rides this time!

I'm going to make a larger size pattern of the Peasant so I can make a matching top for the older niece.  I might have enough material to make the baby something too!


----------



## jessica52877

I'll make it work!! PM'ing you now!


----------



## gcast1

GrammaBelle said:


> I love this--can you tell me where you found that red fabric? I'd love to add some to the mix of polkadots I'm planning some little girl dresses out of!



I bought some at Hobby Lobby last week.

Glenda


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> Time for a slightly happy dance!  Y'all know things w/ DH have not been good, and he's talked about cancelling our trip; well, today we had to finish paying off the house we're supposed to be renting- he used his debit card to do it; so I'm hoping he's still planning on going.  I asked him if he's at all looking forward to any part of the trip, and he said "I don't know" which I guess is a big step up from- absolutely not, I think you should just cancel; it's just a waste of time and money (which is where he was 3 weeks ago)


That sounds like an improvement to me. Pixie Dust for you so things continue to improve.


livndisney said:


> The first rule of this board is: buy the fabric when you see it. (And buy all of it LOL) Figure out what to do with later. Trust me you "need" it.


Sounds good to me....


MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry if this is too big!


I think this is the type of bow you are looking for... I have made one following these instructions.  It's pretty simple. 

http://www.girlythingsbows.com/boutique_bow.html


funkychunkymonkey said:


> does anyone sew in mini sized? I have a kelly doll sized monkey who wears clothes and the kids I teach have been asking about new clothes. I sew but this is TOO small for me.


Wow, that sounds tiny.  Have you checked to see if there are any patterns for the Kelly dolls?  The smallest things I have ever made were for American Girl Dolls.  I know there are patterns for Barbie clothes.  try simplicity.com


sahm1000 said:


> Quick question....when using a fat quarter piece of fabric, do you guys wash it first?  I just want to use it for applique. Didn't know if it had been washed first before they cut it or not.  I always wash my fabric first, just not used to using fat quarters!  Thanks so much!


I wash mine first.  I don't want the fabric to shrink and the applique to pucker up.  If you are using ultrabond lite you need to wash any fabric to help it stick.  So throw those fat quarters in the wash.


iheartdisney said:


> Has anyone else had trouble printing from YCMT? I was really excited to make the bowling shirt, but my printer doesn't seem to like it. After about three pages, my printer fails, and I have to restart the whole computer to get the computer to recognize the printer. After 4 hours of trying, I am getting frustrated! I can print other PDFs, just not this one. And the email they sent me, my computer won't even open it...grrrr!
> Any ideas?


Sounds frustrating.  Do you need to update your version of Adobe?



DisneyKings said:


> I meant is it OK to mix the poly & rayon threads when embroidering/ appliqueing?  (1 color poly, the next rayon)  What's the difference in their function?


I don't use the Marathon thread, but I do use Rayon thread for applique.  It has more sheen to it than the polyester thread.  I don't know if it would be noticable or not.


billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Well, I couldnt be the only one not sewing for Samantha so, I made her a few things...
> A pair of shorts to match a cute tshirt that was given to her with a minnie head on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coordinating sister dresses/shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and - he actually asked for an UP shirt and picked out the orange shirt himself!!! CAn you believe it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a chance, I'd like to do an UP shirt for me and maybe another thing...We get home on a Sunday, and we have the neices and nephew that following weekend, so I'd like to sew a new outfit for each of them...Any suggestions of what to do with one yard of cute fabric with a coordinating half yard in a size 4T????? Which pattern????


So Cute! I mean every thing is really cool!  Great job!  I think you should get yourself a new autograph book just for this trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it


I love the Animal Kingdom Dress.  That applique is beautiful!


LisaZoe said:


> I'm always so jealous when I see the wonderful spaces others have for their crafts/sewing. The photo below shows my 'sewing studio'.



Thank you for sharing your space!  It is neat to see where you do your beautiful work.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION for you English majors:
> 
> What would be the correct punctuation for this quote in between place and welcome?"
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place, welcome!"
> 
> 
> -----------------------



I believe the correct punctuation is 
"To all who come to this happy place; welcome!"

Walt Disney's speech given at the opening of Disneyland.


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION for you English majors:
> 
> What would be the correct punctuation for this quote in between place and welcome?"
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place, welcome!"
> 
> 
> -----------------------



I'm not an English major, but I think you've got it right.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION for you English majors:
> 
> What would be the correct punctuation for this quote in between place and welcome?"
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place, welcome!"
> 
> 
> -----------------------



OK, I have yet another take on it. I would go with:

"To all who come to this happy place: Welcome!"


----------



## NiniMorris

To the person asking about mixing Rayon and Polyester.  The Marathon Lady told me that the major difference between the two is that the Rayon hold up better in washing and drying, while the polyester is a bit picky about such things.  She said she recommends Rayon for all kids clothes and Polyester for home dec.

She also said she sometimes uses both in one project if she doesn't have the color she needs in whatever she is using at the moment.

I asked her last month when they were at the Atlanta Quilt and Sewing Expo (which wasn't in Atlanta at all...)


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Well, I couldnt be the only one not sewing for Samantha so, I made her a few things...
> A pair of shorts to match a cute tshirt that was given to her with a minnie head on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coordinating sister dresses/shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Billy in a really cute - i mean Cool tigger shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and - he actually asked for an UP shirt and picked out the orange shirt himself!!! CAn you believe it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a chance, I'd like to do an UP shirt for me and maybe another thing...We get home on a Sunday, and we have the neices and nephew that following weekend, so I'd like to sew a new outfit for each of them...Any suggestions of what to do with one yard of cute fabric with a coordinating half yard in a size 4T????? Which pattern????



Everything is so cute.  I like the pink princess dress too.  And tell Bill he is looking mighty spiffy in his Tigger shirt!



squirrel said:


> Here's the Peasent Dress made with a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for this fabric?  I have 3 pieces (29"x36") that I picked up at the second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my dad, my mom went into Coquitlam.



Just had to ask...what is Coquitlam?  Congrats on the niece/nephew....and I totally see this fabric on Carla C precious dress with a baby blue or pink collar.



ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it



Even cuter on Caitie!!


----------



## Tweevil

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about 2 yards of this fabric but I need the brown and pink version, i think this is actually the blueish version of it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...wn&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> It is about 2 or so years old and was from walmart. Heather made Tessa an adorable outfit with it.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have it and just got back from my Wallymart where I looked for it (sometimes they have patterns there forever!) but sorry, they didn't have it.





MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry if this is too big!


So pretty!  I love babies!


BUSYMOMMY - is that a VIDA?  I love, love, love that dress!!


And, thanks for the positive feedback on my simply sweets - I wish I could figure out how to kick the catbox out of my office - it would be perfect for a sewing room but there isn't anyplace else in my tiny house for it....argh...
I could get in more sewing practice then.

Does anyone know how to get the "Debut" pattern again from YCMT?  I could have sworn that I saved my first email from them when I signed up but I don't have it and would like to make that bag..... 

I lvoe all of the outfits posted!  It is truly inspiring


----------



## Jerseyguy's Wife

Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is hyperventilating over this dress again!! It is gorgeous and even prettier on your gorgeous girl!  WOW!!  Hmmm...she's 10, so maybe you'll have to pass this down to a 7 year old that I know when she's done with it.



THanks guys for the compliments; I still don't absolutely love the applique part, but I can live with it, and Caitie loves it which is what matters.  It's definitely made me want to do more large scale aplique.  Heathersue; one teensy problem: Yes, Caitie's 10, but wears a size 6/7.  The vida is the size 7 w/o the seam allowances and w/ the elastic tightened as far as it will go.  So it's probably Tessa's size now.  Sorry!



Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!



I couldn't sew until I started this time last year- trust me, my early stuff s awful- but these ladies (and Tom) continually encouraged and taught me, and now I think I do ok- still always learning, but I'd consider myself an intermediate sewer now.  Don't be afraid to get in and get started


----------



## Tweevil

Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!



I don't know how to sew - my Mom is a professional sewer who has worked in shirt, pant, and jacket places her whole life and my sister is a quilter/sewer/american indian regalia maker - and I never wanted to.  Now because of these fantastic ladies and gentleman I want to.  Get this - I have a 11 year old boy so I don't even have any babies or girls to sew for. LOL  Call me nuts.

Welcome and dust it off - you will be going in no time!


----------



## Tweevil

IRELAND_NICOLE,

I love the shirt you did for yourself.  Do you think that could be sized up a bit?  I love the way it looks and would like to make one for me but it would have to be a bigger size.  I have such a time finding nice shirts for work and thought it I could do a couple of those for me it would be perfect with dress slacks.

Was it hard to do? 
Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

Coquitlam is a city outside of Vancouver, BC.  The rest of my family live in Chilliwack.  Coquitlam is about 45-1 hr away from Chilliwack.

Doctor says the baby won't be born before 7:00pm.  I really wanted to go in to see him/her.  The earliest I can go is next weekend-can't close the daycare.

I will check out the precious dress and see if I can make the pattern.  I'm into making my own.  I really liked all the dresses on here but didn't want to spend the $ on patterns that I have to print out.  So far I have a Simply Sweet and now a Peasant Top/Dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> IRELAND_NICOLE,
> 
> I love the shirt you did for yourself.  Do you think that could be sized up a bit?  I love the way it looks and would like to make one for me but it would have to be a bigger size.  I have such a time finding nice shirts for work and thought it I could do a couple of those for me it would be perfect with dress slacks.
> 
> Was it hard to do?
> Thanks!



OK, I have a confession on this one: even though I normally wear a size 22-24; I had to size up on this pattern to feel "safe" with the width (by measurements I hate to admit I was ever so slightly over the 3x in the hips).  I added an inch on the inside folded edge, and it worked great, but next time I'll move it to the outside because it did make the armhole a tiny bit small.  I would think if you split the increase between the center and the outside you should be fine, but it might be a bit of trial and error based on your arm size.  Does that help any?  Sorry if I confused you, I'm not very good at explaining things.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it





I love this dress i cant get enough of those animal prints.  You did a wonderful job


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Sorry if this is too big!



This is just precious I love it. Great job , i love the fabric as well


----------



## kimmylaj

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! Does anyone have about 2 yards of this fabric but I need the brown and pink version, i think this is actually the blueish version of it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...wn&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> It is about 2 or so years old and was from walmart. Heather made Tessa an adorable outfit with it.
> 
> Thanks!


i know the walmart in freehold , nj had a lot left from that line but i am not sure if that one was there. i am a little over an hour away from there, but i can get there next weekend to check if you want.
pm me and let me know because i miss a lot of things when i skim thru.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, finally got the area reasonably tidy, so here are the pics of my "new" sewing space- formerly known as the living room.  To be fair, we never actually used it except to practice piano and for one of the Christmas trees in December (don't even want to think about what we'll do re: that).  DH really emotionally needed "his" space back, so they moved me out while I was in Chicago taking care of my dad.

On the plus side, it's the biggest space I've ever had, and laid out perfectly.  On the negative, it always has to be reasonably clean, and if we entertain, it probably doesn't look great.- but our friends all know I sew and we have a full house, so I don't think the people who matter would mind.  And I guess those who would mind don't matter LOL.
the view from the front door if you turn and look
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/018.jpg
the view from the rest of the house walking toward the front door:




another view of the entire "elevation" that used to be the "piano wall"




and finally a view of what's next to the door:




you can kind of see the short wall that seperates the open room from the entry hall; the plant is the same one Caitie was standing next to in the picture earlier today.

ETA: the pile of "stuff" next to the piano is the overflow of Disney outfits; I already have two stacked laundry bins full of finished t-shirts next to them in the corner lol- I'll post whole coordinated days as I finish Caitie's stuff (I saved the best for last).  On top of the bookcases my SDad is making me ribbon holders so I'll have somewhere for all of it.


----------



## woodkins

Okay...someone fill me in on what Rock n Rye and Phaygo are? Drinks? I have never heard of either (born and bred Long Island, NY). I am intrigued


----------



## ConnieB

HeatherSue said:


> That is really cool fabric!  I don't know where you can find it, but I do know where you can find some music themed embroidery designs that would look great with it.
> .



Well, maybe someday when I have a machine to use those designs!  I have you bookmarked and a long list of "wants" already, but first the machine! 

And...for this outfit it's a cut out music notes vest, so I don't think there will be a lot of space for embroidery anyway.   We're going to two events this summer about pianos and music, so it's perfect...and we have subscription each year to the symphony so at least it should get some wear!


----------



## busy mommy

Thank you all for the compliments.  I will try to do better at posting more often.



Tweevil said:


> BUSYMOMMY - is that a VIDA?  I love, love, love that dress!!


Thank you .  It is the FELIZ.



Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!


You can do it.  These ladies and Tom are very talented and helpful.  A year ago, I couldn't even sew a button on.



ireland_nicole said:


> and back:


I am amazed at anyone that can applique by hand.  This dress is beautiful and so is Caitie.  And I am jealous of your sewing area.  I have to put my machine on our computer desk in the kitchen.   



MaleficentandGoons said:


>


I can't help you with the bows, but this is one adorable baby!



SallyfromDE said:


> I think Maddies dress came out beautiful. Congratulations on your persevernace. I've been sewing since I was 8, and I can say I had some trouble with this dress. I don't know why, but my ties came out too short, and I didn't really get how to do the ruffles in the back. And what length do you cut the elastic for under the arms? Oh, I think I put the shoulder straps on backwards.



Thanks.  I got lucky on the elastic and ruffles.  The tutorial on the first page was a size two.  I do wish that I had cut the elastic a little shorter, but that just means it will fit longer


----------



## Jerseyguy's Wife

Thanks so much Ireland Nicole and Tweezle.  I am glad to know that I am not totally hopeless!    I am working on a pair of lounge pants for my 3 y/o son and haven't sewn one straight seam yet.  I am almost finished with them.  Then I can start on the ones for my 4 y/o and my DH.  Mostly I need to learn to sew so that my kids have clothes that fit.  The 3 y/o is very big for his age with short legs, and my 4 y/o is tall and super skinny.  I have yet to find a pair of pants to actually fit either of them.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Thanks so much Ireland Nicole and Tweezle.  I am glad to know that I am not totally hopeless!    I am working on a pair of lounge pants for my 3 y/o son and haven't sewn one straight seam yet.  I am almost finished with them.  Then I can start on the ones for my 4 y/o and my DH.  Mostly I need to learn to sew so that my kids have clothes that fit.  The 3 y/o is very big for his age with short legs, and my 4 y/o is tall and super skinny.  I have yet to find a pair of pants to actually fit either of them.


Just reading here has sparked up the sewing bug in me. 
Keep trying you will soon get it. I am working on outfits for my girls. I will post pics when I finish them on Tuesday. I should have enough posts by then. I hope.
Hope you post your finished products when you are done as well.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Back from the city, over $100 in supplies, shirts, fabric, stabilizer, fabric markers, polo shirts.

Tomorrow is clean the house and then get sewing for our trip in just 14 days!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Uggh!  Hate it when I make a stupid mistake.  Printed out the molly peasant for Sara Beth for her Disney outfit and started cutting and halfway through I realized I didn't print one piece...went back and as I was about to print, I saw paper scaling was ON!  UGHHH!!  I had to reprint all the pattern pieces and recut the top!  So glad I opted to buy a little extra!  

Okay...now i feel better!


----------



## cydswipe

My sister and her DH are celebrating their honeymoon at WDW in Aug.
I would LOVE to show her the youtube videos of the littel girls dressed like the stepsisters and the little boy's pic freaked out by Prince Charming.

Anyone have a link... these are kiddos from this thread, right?!?!?!?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

thanks busymommy

I going tomorrow to get ribbon and looking online.  Thanks for the websites!  Bow making seems relatively easy enough but hopefully those aren't famous last words.


----------



## WelovMickey!

LisaZoe said:


> You can search 'farbenmix vida pattern' to find online shops with this. There are quite a few sellers on eBay and Etsy with it as well as online fabric shops. I always recommend that people check the price to ship as well as the pattern price to determine which site has the best price.
> 
> A tip for the thrifty... I was chatting with someone not long ago about a way to extend the life of appliques on kids' clothes, especially tees. I know many here love to do appliques whether by machine or hand and the tees may only get worn a time or 2 before the tee is outgrown, stain or otherwise not in good condition for much other than play. I thought I'd share this idea as a way to get more use out of all that hard work and save time/money in the process.
> 
> Cut the applique off the tee leaving an inch or so of the knit fabric attached. Add fusible web, i.e. Heat N Bond Lite, to the back to cover the whole applique and at least 1/4" of the knit. Trim the knit to leave just a narrow border around the applique. Fuse in place on a new tee (or one that's good condition but maybe has a spot that the applique can cover) and stitch in place. I sometimes use a satin stitch but usually just do a straight stitch that follows the applique edge as closely as possible. That way if I want to move the applique again later, I can more easily just take out that stitching, peel the fusible and refuse to the next tee - sometimes I don't even need to add more fusible. The relocated appliques will be a bit stiffer than they were originally but still not bad.
> 
> This can also be done with applique on jeans or other garments. I certainly wouldn't recommend cutting up something that is in good condition to be passed along to another child but if there are holes, stains, wear, etc. that makes it a good candidate for recycling, why not? You might even be able to find good bargains on  of damaged customs that have usable appliques.
> 
> BTW - Obviously the base garment (tee or jeans) is now not wearable as is but the truly thrifty could find ways to "upcycle" the knit into a new garment, maybe even the one that the applique will be used on.



Thank you for the tips! By the way I drool over your work! Your awesome!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MaleficentandGoons said:


> thanks busymommy
> 
> I going tomorrow to get ribbon and looking online.  Thanks for the websites!  Bow making seems relatively easy enough but hopefully those aren't famous last words.



Try a few out and you will be surprised how easy they are!  I made my first just back this past Sept and I am still amazed at how well they came out!  Good luck!


----------



## emcreative

woodkins said:


> Okay...someone fill me in on what Rock n Rye and Phaygo are? Drinks? I have never heard of either (born and bred Long Island, NY). I am intrigued



Faygo is a Michigan based soft drink company.  Rock & Rye is one of the flavors:  the closest way you can describe it to someone who has never had any is a combo of cream soda and cherry pop.


----------



## WelovMickey!

mommyof2princesses said:


> I saw this the other day and was so tempted!  The also had San Fran, Portland and LA.  Since we are going to San Fran and LA next week it took all my self control not to buy it!  I so thought Sara Beth need a dress for the occasion....but I do not have the time!



I saw this and was very tempted too! I think they had a Paris one too. I was thinking I could make a t-shirt twirl dress for Epcot!! But I need to go back and get some.


----------



## WelovMickey!

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, finally got the area reasonably tidy, so here are the pics of my "new" sewing space- formerly known as the living room.  To be fair, we never actually used it except to practice piano and for one of the Christmas trees in December (don't even want to think about what we'll do re: that).  DH really emotionally needed "his" space back, so they moved me out while I was in Chicago taking care of my dad.
> 
> On the plus side, it's the biggest space I've ever had, and laid out perfectly.  On the negative, it always has to be reasonably clean, and if we entertain, it probably doesn't look great.- but our friends all know I sew and we have a full house, so I don't think the people who matter would mind.  And I guess those who would mind don't matter LOL.
> the view from the front door if you turn and look
> http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/018.jpg
> the view from the rest of the house walking toward the front door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of the entire "elevation" that used to be the "piano wall"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally a view of what's next to the door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can kind of see the short wall that seperates the open room from the entry hall; the plant is the same one Caitie was standing next to in the picture earlier today.
> 
> ETA: the pile of "stuff" next to the piano is the overflow of Disney outfits; I already have two stacked laundry bins full of finished t-shirts next to them in the corner lol- I'll post whole coordinated days as I finish Caitie's stuff (I saved the best for last).  On top of the bookcases my SDad is making me ribbon holders so I'll have somewhere for all of it.



I LOVE how you have your fabric in the bookcase. It looks lovely!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can almost see where my sewing room got moved to- again.  I'll post pics as soon as I clean it



Just Beautiful!!!  I know an almost 8 year old who would love it and could pass it down to the 7 year old!!!


----------



## Granna4679

WOO HOO WENDY - 7 MORE DAYS!!  Are you getting sooooo excited?


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> and back:



It looks great.  It gives me thoughts & ideas for DD's Tusker House outfit.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## littlepeppers

mommyof2princesses said:


> Uggh!  Hate it when I make a stupid mistake.  Printed out the molly peasant for Sara Beth for her Disney outfit and started cutting and halfway through I realized I didn't print one piece...went back and as I was about to print, I saw paper scaling was ON!  UGHHH!!  I had to reprint all the pattern pieces and recut the top!  So glad I opted to buy a little extra!
> 
> Okay...now i feel better!



Just bought my 1st CarlaC's today.  
Where is this paper scaling button so I can make sure it it turned off?


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> WOO HOO WENDY - 7 MORE DAYS!!  Are you getting sooooo excited?



Anita - I am soooooo excited!! And actually, its 7 days till we are with Daniel's family at Disney, Billy and I leave on Thursday night to drive down -so thats....4 more sleeps!!!!!! The MAW people came to Daniel's house today and dropped off their last bit of info and wished them a great trip, so they are all besides themselves too!! We dropped off the few last Big Give things this morning at their house, and they gave us some boxes to bring for them, diapers, pediasure, and tons of Glow Sticks!!! I just hope those kids share them with me!!!! Do you know how much Aunt Wendy loves things that glow and light up????? I think Samantha wore her minnie mouse dress to church today!!! she really has no idea what is coming! I just hope she has a good reaction to the characters. 

Does anyone know of on SW airlines if Daniel's wheelchair and walker count as luggage????


----------



## danicaw

ireland_nicole said:


> and back:


Wow! It looks awesome. I was impressed before it was a dress and now...  Great Job!
And your sewing space looks great! 



littlepeppers said:


> Just bought my 1st CarlaC's today.
> Where is this paper scaling button so I can make sure it it turned off?


For me its in the print menu somewhere. Good luck. Your love Carla's stuff 

So it would seem I went a bit overboard with the Coffee Cozies this weekend. They are just to darn quick and easy to do  I couldn't stop myself. And I was able to make good use of a bunch of scraps. 

Here comes to many cozies....











I made the crayon ones with my DD3 preschool teachers in mind... but then I started thinking maybe they would like something a bit more grown up looking? So now I am stumped as to which to give them. I can make copies of most of them, so.... just don't know. I am keeping the one with pink paisley on teal (middle pic, the one on the top) and the kids are claiming the lightning mcqueen and tinkerbell ones  Maybe the black with mini dots... one has hot pink fleece inside the other lime green....? any thoughts? 
Tomorrow I will sew something larger  the kids are tired of watching me make coffee cozies


----------



## Tweevil

danicaw said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Danica,
> I think these are great!  I would like to make some for my staff.  Is there a pattern out there or did you make one up for you to use?  Could you share how you did them?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> Anita - I am soooooo excited!! And actually, its 7 days till we are with Daniel's family at Disney, Billy and I leave on Thursday night to drive down -so thats....4 more sleeps!!!!!! The MAW people came to Daniel's house today and dropped off their last bit of info and wished them a great trip, so they are all besides themselves too!! We dropped off the few last Big Give things this morning at their house, and they gave us some boxes to bring for them, diapers, pediasure, and tons of Glow Sticks!!! I just hope those kids share them with me!!!! Do you know how much Aunt Wendy loves things that glow and light up????? I think Samantha wore her minnie mouse dress to church today!!! she really has no idea what is coming! I just hope she has a good reaction to the characters.
> 
> Does anyone know of on SW airlines if Daniel's wheelchair and walker count as luggage????



I was just reading their baggage policies - it says that any assitive devices can coem on board the airplane with no charge - I think they mean in the cabin with the passenger not checked. Not sure where they want to have the wheelchair & walker though. I think I would gatecheck the wheelchair and keep the walker at the seat with him. I don't think they charge for any of that.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

Life is getting back into some sort of routine for us again and I'm ready to get back to sewing.  I knew just where to come on these nights I can't sleep to get motivation 


I've done a few projects - Dr Seuss Hats, Pillows, PJ Easy Pants. I'm ready to try something new.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was just reading their baggage policies - it says that any assitive devices can coem on board the airplane with no charge - I think they mean in the cabin with the passenger not checked. Not sure where they want to have the wheelchair & walker though. I think I would gatecheck the wheelchair and keep the walker at the seat with him. I don't think they charge for any of that.



They might treat his walker and wheelchair as a stroller and you leave it at the door of the plane at the end of the big tunnel. they then take the wheelchair and store it under the plane but when you arrive at MCO it will be waiting for him Just outside the door of the plane. I hope he has a wonderfully Magical trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wendy;
If he needs his walker to ambulate at all, I would think they would gate check his w/c at the end of the jetway, and have him use his walker (if he's able) to ambulate to his seat; then simply fold it and put it in the overhead bin.  Don't forget to do early check in, and take the opportunity to be seated first; you want to be in the front of the plane with him, and preferably have him seated away from the aisle before everyone stampedes on.  Window seat is probably best to avoid unnecessary jostling.  Does the MD want him to wear a mask on the flight?


----------



## NiniMorris

Help please...


I did something I know not to do!   I walked away from Bubba while he was finishing up a design.  I only got a step away when something bad happened.  The thread got tangled up in the bobbin area and it took some delicate surgery to get it fixed.  The tee came only slightly unhooped in the process.  only one corner and very very slightly.

I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!







Now, my second question is...in preventing this...it happened at a spot where my needle likes to "stick" .  I can't think of a better way to describe it.  The needle wants to pull up the shirt, stabilizer etc as it comes up....I hope that gives you a picture of what was happening.  I'm not sure if it is a hooping error, threading error or what.  I will say that when it first starting doing it, I changed the needle thinking it was because of the sticky stabilizer...but that didn't stop it.  This is the first real boo boo that was a result of the 'sticking' , but I want to make sure it doesn't happen again!  I have another 90+ shirts to go!!!



Nini


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> I did something I know not to do!   I walked away from Bubba while he was finishing up a design.  I only got a step away when something bad happened.  The thread got tangled up in the bobbin area and it took some delicate surgery to get it fixed.  The tee came only slightly unhooped in the process.  only one corner and very very slightly.
> 
> I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my second question is...in preventing this...it happened at a spot where my needle likes to "stick" .  I can't think of a better way to describe it.  The needle wants to pull up the shirt, stabilizer etc as it comes up....I hope that gives you a picture of what was happening.  I'm not sure if it is a hooping error, threading error or what.  I will say that when it first starting doing it, I changed the needle thinking it was because of the sticky stabilizer...but that didn't stop it.  This is the first real boo boo that was a result of the 'sticking' , but I want to make sure it doesn't happen again!  I have another 90+ shirts to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Aww Nini - how frustrating!! I think it happens to all of us. I switched from sticky stabilizer for tshirts to a cut away and then I use a tach stitch to hold it in place - Im a terrible hooper, especially on knits!! Is there alot left to do on the shirt? Can you stitch it by hand????


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Aww Nini - how frustrating!! I think it happens to all of us. I switched from sticky stabilizer for tshirts to a cut away and then I use a tach stitch to hold it in place - Im a terrible hooper, especially on knits!! Is there alot left to do on the shirt? Can you stitch it by hand????



I actually let the machine finish it up....that yellow on the black is the tack down stitch.  (Maybe if I had used black it wouldn't be so noticeable! )  As far as the machine is concerned it is finished...but not wearable!

I had started using the sticky backed on the back side of my shirt...made it easier to hoop... and get the placement right.  I have no problems getting a dress hooped right...but on a tee it takes me an hour to get the placement right!

oh well....


----------



## allaboutaprincess

Hi ladies!  I want to make my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip.  I'll probably use the simply sweet pattern.  I need some help choosing the fabrics.  Has anyone used the miller fairy frost collection?  If you have PLEASE tell me which colors.  I'm going to have to order the fabric and it its hard to tell the exact shade on the compluter. Any other fabric suggestions would be appreciated!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Anita - I am soooooo excited!! And actually, its 7 days till we are with Daniel's family at Disney, Billy and I leave on Thursday night to drive down -so thats....4 more sleeps!!!!!! The MAW people came to Daniel's house today and dropped off their last bit of info and wished them a great trip, so they are all besides themselves too!! We dropped off the few last Big Give things this morning at their house, and they gave us some boxes to bring for them, diapers, pediasure, and tons of Glow Sticks!!! I just hope those kids share them with me!!!! Do you know how much Aunt Wendy loves things that glow and light up????? I think Samantha wore her minnie mouse dress to church today!!! she really has no idea what is coming! I just hope she has a good reaction to the characters.
> 
> Does anyone know of on SW airlines if Daniel's wheelchair and walker count as luggage????


Have them gate check the wheelchair and then it doesn't count as luggage. Sorry I don't know about the walker.


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> I did something I know not to do!   I walked away from Bubba while he was finishing up a design.  I only got a step away when something bad happened.  The thread got tangled up in the bobbin area and it took some delicate surgery to get it fixed.  The tee came only slightly unhooped in the process.  only one corner and very very slightly.
> 
> I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my second question is...in preventing this...it happened at a spot where my needle likes to "stick" .  I can't think of a better way to describe it.  The needle wants to pull up the shirt, stabilizer etc as it comes up....I hope that gives you a picture of what was happening.  I'm not sure if it is a hooping error, threading error or what.  I will say that when it first starting doing it, I changed the needle thinking it was because of the sticky stabilizer...but that didn't stop it.  This is the first real boo boo that was a result of the 'sticking' , but I want to make sure it doesn't happen again!  I have another 90+ shirts to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





You could use a fabric pen to cover the yellow stitching and fill in the areas that didn't stitch correctly.  It wouldn't be perfect, but it would disguise the yellow stitching.

As far as the sticking - sometimes my machine will pull like you're describing when my bobbin thread gets low.  I can't use the entire bobbin when embroidering.  It gets to a certain point and starts pulling up and messes everything up.  SO, maybe put in a fresh bobbin?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ok, today was planned an entire day of sewing, but this morning DH tells me his college friend is coming to stay with us Tuesday and Wednesday. 

I have shirts, fabric and quilts everywhere.  I have two weeks to get all the customs made and the squares for the quilt.  I have clothing bins scattered throughout the house, my bedroom floor is covered in Disney customs.  

Today I get to strip beds, clean DS bedroom because the guest will sleep there, clean the entire house, plan some meals, oh and try to get some sewing done.  Oh, I have an hour of paperwork and billing for my mom every Monday.

Anyone want to drop in and help me out????  Please.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, today was planned an entire day of sewing, but this morning DH tells me his college friend is coming to stay with us Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> I have shirts, fabric and quilts everywhere.  I have two weeks to get all the customs made and the squares for the quilt.  I have clothing bins scattered throughout the house, my bedroom floor is covered in Disney customs.
> 
> Today I get to strip beds, clean DS bedroom because the guest will sleep there, clean the entire house, plan some meals, oh and try to get some sewing done.  Oh, I have an hour of paperwork and billing for my mom every Monday.
> 
> Anyone want to drop in and help me out????  Please.



If we were neighbors I'd be more than willing to help you!  I'm in the mood to sew, but my entire sewing room has been packed up, and even though I thought I could sneak my machines out to do it, everything I need is now burried in the garage under boxes containing the rest of the house!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!


Welcome!!! For beginners, I think CarlaC's are great because she goes into such detail and extra photos to explain each step. Try easy fit pants (shorts, capris, etc) first- it will guide you thru how to create your pattern (you may want to have some patternease on hand) to "build" the pattern, she will give great details. If you really have trouble "sewing a straight line"
I recommend use masking, electrical, painters tape (they do make a movable purple kind) OR place a pad of sticky notes to the right of the sewing machine pressure foot as a guide to put your fabric against.
You will be creating oodles of summer outfits in no time!


Disneymom1218 said:


> Just reading here has sparked up the sewing bug in me.
> Keep trying you will soon get it. I am working on outfits for my girls. I will post pics when I finish them on Tuesday. I should have enough posts by then. I hope.
> Hope you post your finished products when you are done as well.


Yeah! So glad people are sparked- I know I always am. Cant wait to see your photos!


littlepeppers said:


> Just bought my 1st CarlaC's today.
> Where is this paper scaling button so I can make sure it it turned off?


When you click "print" a pop up window should appear on your computer, you should see an option for print within margins, none, etc, you want to select none, then click print. Hope that helps!


Tweevil said:


> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danica,
> I think these are great!  I would like to make some for my staff.  Is there a pattern out there or did you make one up for you to use?  Could you share how you did them?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

I too would love to know where to get directions on making these- did I see that you slide them into a plastic cup that you purchase?
I would love to make these for Megan's preschool teachers, I have been trying to think of something I could do for them!


NiniMorris said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> I did something I know not to do!   I walked away from Bubba while he was finishing up a design.  I only got a step away when something bad happened.  The thread got tangled up in the bobbin area and it took some delicate surgery to get it fixed.  The tee came only slightly unhooped in the process.  only one corner and very very slightly.
> 
> I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my second question is...in preventing this...it happened at a spot where my needle likes to "stick" .  I can't think of a better way to describe it.  The needle wants to pull up the shirt, stabilizer etc as it comes up....I hope that gives you a picture of what was happening.  I'm not sure if it is a hooping error, threading error or what.  I will say that when it first starting doing it, I changed the needle thinking it was because of the sticky stabilizer...but that didn't stop it.  This is the first real boo boo that was a result of the 'sticking' , but I want to make sure it doesn't happen again!  I have another 90+ shirts to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



#1. Do a fix stitch (basting) before proceeding with your design.
#2. What kind of needle are you using? On Ts it should be a ballpoint.
I use a tear away that I hoop, then I fuse Tender Touch to the back of the tshirt, then I make cross hairs and line up my shirt over my hooped tear away, I use a temporary spray adhesive to keep in place (thats for little Ts that dont fit in the hoop)
If its a adult or hoopable shirt I hoop it and make sure the fabric is pulled up so everything is taut. You must use the fusible mesh on the back of the shirt if you do this- it will ensure the T is not streched (I hooped Wendy/Bills Ts)
When I am done I cut away real excess and then fuse with steam to make the mesh on the back permenant. Sometimes I will fuse a small piece over my stitches if I think they will be too scratchy on the skin- but thats after I am done embroidering.
stabilizer and needle type sound like they could be causing the problem. Oh and I try very hard not to leave my machine (because I have heard of others making this boo-boo *cough*APRIL*cough*)
#3. How about redoing the design on a seperate piece of fabric, and creating a patch that put over the shirt?



allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I want to make my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip.  I'll probably use the simply sweet pattern.  I need some help choosing the fabrics.  Has anyone used the miller fairy frost collection?  If you have PLEASE tell me which colors.  I'm going to have to order the fabric and it its hard to tell the exact shade on the compluter. Any other fabric suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


can you post pics of the fabric you want to order?


----------



## Astro Orbiter

billwendy said:


> Anita - I am soooooo excited!! And actually, its 7 days till we are with Daniel's family at Disney, Billy and I leave on Thursday night to drive down -so thats....4 more sleeps!!!!!! The MAW people came to Daniel's house today and dropped off their last bit of info and wished them a great trip, so they are all besides themselves too!! We dropped off the few last Big Give things this morning at their house, and they gave us some boxes to bring for them, diapers, pediasure, and tons of Glow Sticks!!! I just hope those kids share them with me!!!! Do you know how much Aunt Wendy loves things that glow and light up????? I think Samantha wore her minnie mouse dress to church today!!! she really has no idea what is coming! I just hope she has a good reaction to the characters.
> 
> Does anyone know of on SW airlines if Daniel's wheelchair and walker count as luggage????



Nope, not luggage.  They'll be freebies.  They should be gate checked.  If he needs some assistance getting down to his seat, they'll have an onboard wheelchair that's skinny enough to go down those aisles that crew will push him down in.

Deb


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> I actually let the machine finish it up....that yellow on the black is the tack down stitch.  (Maybe if I had used black it wouldn't be so noticeable! )  As far as the machine is concerned it is finished...but not wearable!
> 
> I had started using the sticky backed on the back side of my shirt...made it easier to hoop... and get the placement right.  I have no problems getting a dress hooped right...but on a tee it takes me an hour to get the placement right!
> 
> oh well....



I second (third?) the suggestion to use a fabric marker to cover the yellow thread. I do that sometimes where the applique stitching overlaps and the lower thread shows through the black (like on eyes). A little fabric paint works, too. I apply with a toothpick (a tip I learned here) so I can use just the smallest bit exactly where it's needed.



allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I want to make my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip.  I'll probably use the simply sweet pattern.  I need some help choosing the fabrics.  Has anyone used the miller fairy frost collection?  If you have PLEASE tell me which colors.  I'm going to have to order the fabric and it its hard to tell the exact shade on the compluter. Any other fabric suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I love the fairy frost fabric. I haven't used it for a Cinderella dress but I think that would be a great choice. The shimmer is so nice but it isn't a definite pattern.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

If you are sewing on black & white checked fabric -- which color thread do you use? I usually go with black but was wondering what others use.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, today was planned an entire day of sewing, but this morning DH tells me his college friend is coming to stay with us Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> I have shirts, fabric and quilts everywhere.  I have two weeks to get all the customs made and the squares for the quilt.  I have clothing bins scattered throughout the house, my bedroom floor is covered in Disney customs.
> 
> Today I get to strip beds, clean DS bedroom because the guest will sleep there, clean the entire house, plan some meals, oh and try to get some sewing done.  Oh, I have an hour of paperwork and billing for my mom every Monday.
> 
> Anyone want to drop in and help me out????  Please.


I say don't worry about cleaning the house - well, not making it pristine anyway - just pick up some clutter, keep all your sewing stuff out though. If DH just told you about this for tomorrow I'd kill mine and say oh, well. I have sewing and work to do myself. If you want it clean then you do it but don't touch my stuff. I have no patience right now, sorry. My dinning room has not been able to be eaten in since January! AND I DON"T CARE! I am having fun with my machine!


----------



## angel23321

danicaw said:


> So it would seem I went a bit overboard with the Coffee Cozies this weekend. They are just to darn quick and easy to do  I couldn't stop myself. And I was able to make good use of a bunch of scraps.
> 
> Here comes to many cozies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the crayon ones with my DD3 preschool teachers in mind... but then I started thinking maybe they would like something a bit more grown up looking? So now I am stumped as to which to give them. I can make copies of most of them, so.... just don't know. I am keeping the one with pink paisley on teal (middle pic, the one on the top) and the kids are claiming the lightning mcqueen and tinkerbell ones  Maybe the black with mini dots... one has hot pink fleece inside the other lime green....? any thoughts?
> Tomorrow I will sew something larger  the kids are tired of watching me make coffee cozies



I would love to make these as well...tell us how.   hmmm...I would think they wouldl ike any of them but you're right, maybe a more grown up pattern. 



NiniMorris said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> I did something I know not to do!   I walked away from Bubba while he was finishing up a design.  I only got a step away when something bad happened.  The thread got tangled up in the bobbin area and it took some delicate surgery to get it fixed.  The tee came only slightly unhooped in the process.  only one corner and very very slightly.
> 
> I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my second question is...in preventing this...it happened at a spot where my needle likes to "stick" .  I can't think of a better way to describe it.  The needle wants to pull up the shirt, stabilizer etc as it comes up....I hope that gives you a picture of what was happening.  I'm not sure if it is a hooping error, threading error or what.  I will say that when it first starting doing it, I changed the needle thinking it was because of the sticky stabilizer...but that didn't stop it.  This is the first real boo boo that was a result of the 'sticking' , but I want to make sure it doesn't happen again!  I have another 90+ shirts to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I hate when this happens.  I had horrible fits with my machine making the pillowcases for the big give.  Once I get a jam, my machine gets so messed up.  I had a big jam and now it keeps breaking needles which means I'll have to take it in for an alignment check.  Of course I ran out of white bobbin thread and my machine will only play with Brother bobbin thread. I tried out of desperation to use another one...that made it worse.  Not my best items to give away but I'm sure they'll like them.  


allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I want to make my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip.  I'll probably use the simply sweet pattern.  I need some help choosing the fabrics.  Has anyone used the miller fairy frost collection?  If you have PLEASE tell me which colors.  I'm going to have to order the fabric and it its hard to tell the exact shade on the compluter. Any other fabric suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I LOVE this fabric. I've used it as accents for different things. I'll have to check the exact names of the ones I have.  But I have a light pink, dark pink, yellow and green.  I don't know how it would be for a full outfit though. I find it to be a little on the stiff side. So may be if you were just using it for the straps and border it would be okay.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If we were neighbors I'd be more than willing to help you!  I'm in the mood to sew, but my entire sewing room has been packed up, and even though I thought I could sneak my machines out to do it, everything I need is now burried in the garage under boxes containing the rest of the house!





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I say don't worry about cleaning the house - well, not making it pristine anyway - just pick up some clutter, keep all your sewing stuff out though. If DH just told you about this for tomorrow I'd kill mine and say oh, well. I have sewing and work to do myself. If you want it clean then you do it but don't touch my stuff. I have no patience right now, sorry. My dinning room has not been able to be eaten in since January! AND I DON"T CARE! I am having fun with my machine!



I can't say thank you enough.  Just having cyber friends that would offer means so much to me.  I just got the billing done for Mom, I also rewrote the spreadsheets with formulas.  I need one more spread sheet updated and then I am going to strip the beds. 

How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.  I am going to go step by step and mom is coming tomorrow to help me out with the little details.

I would never be able to put my sewing stuff away, there is no place to put it.


----------



## danicaw

I got the pattern from YCMT!
I think it was the first one I bought. 
Search Cozy and its in there  
Official name is "Fabric Coffee Cozy Sleeve"
They fit over your typical to go coffee cup, the paper cup kind, like at starbucks. 
The pattern also has an optional outside pocket.
The lining is fleece and it takes hardly any fabric. I think I bought a half yard of brown fleece, back when I got the pattern. I have made 6 with the brown and still have plenty left for more.... oh boy!


----------



## NaeNae

danicaw said:


> I got the pattern from YCMT!
> I think it was the first one I bought.
> Search Cozy and its in there
> Official name is "Fabric Coffee Cozy Sleeve"
> They fit over your typical to go coffee cup, the paper cup kind, like at starbucks.
> The pattern also has an optional outside pocket.
> The lining is fleece and it takes hardly any fabric. I think I bought a half yard of brown fleece, back when I got the pattern. I have made 6 with the brown and still have plenty left for more.... oh boy!



I found a free one on Pink milk and fairycakes blogspot.  Go to her "my flicker" and click on it.  Then you should find the free tutorial.  I printed it off back in 11/08 but haven't made any yet.


----------



## birdie757

OMG after almost 3 days of tears, frustration and lots of non-Disney language I finally got my embroidery machine sewing again.  I have embroidered the Belle cutie on 4 simply sweet bodices so far...no offense to Heather but I am really tired of looking at it.  I think I am finally making some progress...too bad this was supposed to be done 3 days ago 

Everything went to H-E-double hockey sticks once I needed bobbin thread.  (I got a bobbin stuck last week on my winder so I couldn't use my machine to wind a new one)  I wound it on my regular sewing machine but doubled around the circle thingie twice...cause that is what I had to do on my old Futura...thinking it would help with the embroidery...wrong!  So then I go to three different sewing machine stores to find pre wound bobbins...finally at a Janome dealership I find them.  (FYI to Brother users...Janome bobbins are compatible if you have the newer machines).  So I come home and think I am all set....wrong.  I am still having bobbin issues.  The bobbin thread is way too tight.  We are talking no bobbin thread on the back and throwing huge loops on the top...like this is the bad example they would show in a book or something...lol.  I read the manunal, went online, everything.  Finally after using a different cap on the spool holder, spool nets, and lowering the bobbin tension 5 different times or maybe more I have nice embroidery again.  

Has anyone else had problems after switching to pre wounds with tension?  I had been using it out of the box with no issues before this.  I am assuming the prewounds are done much tighter and nicer than what my machine does with me but I never expected to have this much trouble with it.  Good news is that I learned A LOT about my machine.....now back to work!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yes, do not walk away from the machine!!!  That would be my fatal error with Bill and Wendy's shirts.  I ruined 3 of them and was beyond sick about it.

What is the fusible mesh you keep talking about for the shirts.  I had some iron on by solvy in my hand yesterday but when I read the instructions, it seemed just like heat n bond lite so I put it back.  I bought over $100 in shirts and need it to go perfect this time.  

Glad we are all talking about how to get the perfect T.  We all hate it when it goes wrong. 

I do use med weight tear away stabilizer and sometimes put a water solvy on the top if it is a thick design so the stitches don't sink in so far.  That is my only tip and really need to learn about the mystery mesh.  I did look by all the pellon and didn't see anything that ironed on.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

birdie757 said:


> OMG after almost 3 days of tears, frustration and lots of non-Disney language I finally got my embroidery machine sewing again.  I have embroidered the Belle cutie on 4 simply sweet bodices so far...no offense to Heather but I am really tired of looking at it.  I think I am finally making some progress...too bad this was supposed to be done 3 days ago
> 
> Everything went to H-E-double hockey sticks once I needed bobbin thread.  (I got a bobbin stuck last week on my winder so I couldn't use my machine to wind a new one)  I wound it on my regular sewing machine but doubled around the circle thingie twice...cause that is what I had to do on my old Futura...thinking it would help with the embroidery...wrong!  So then I go to three different sewing machine stores to find pre wound bobbins...finally at a Janome dealership I find them.  (FYI to Brother users...Janome bobbins are compatible if you have the newer machines).  So I come home and think I am all set....wrong.  I am still having bobbin issues.  The bobbin thread is way too tight.  We are talking no bobbin thread on the back and throwing huge loops on the top...like this is the bad example they would show in a book or something...lol.  I read the manunal, went online, everything.  Finally after using a different cap on the spool holder, spool nets, and lowering the bobbin tension 5 different times or maybe more I have nice embroidery again.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems after switching to pre wounds with tension?  I had been using it out of the box with no issues before this.  I am assuming the prewounds are done much tighter and nicer than what my machine does with me but I never expected to have this much trouble with it.  Good news is that I learned A LOT about my machine.....now back to work!



Oh just reading this made me feel so bad for you.  I think we have one story to tell of the worst sewing machine experience and girl this sounds like yours to tell.

I am glad you stuck it out and worked through the frustration to get your machine sewing again.  You have a great attitude to use this as a learning experience.  I can't wait to see the dresses and designs.

Now, no more internet, I have a house to clean!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I just got back from DS8 therapy and a trip to Joann's to get the much needed regular black thread and some fabric markers.  Since they were 50% off I was able to get a pack of the markers and couldn't wait to get home and try it....out of the entire pack...only the BLACK wouldn't work...they were completely DRY!!!


Can it get any better than this? LOL

I think I might just use Lisa's trick of a toothpick and black paint.  I got most of the yellow thread out while sitting at therapy, and I will put a bit of fray check on the edges of the black fabric that are no longer attached.  I think I can make it almost usable...as long as no one gets too close to me to actually see it!  

Shannon, I think you might have hit on something...I did notice that the bobbin is getting a little low.  Not at the point where the beep will let me know, but definitely less than 1/4.  I know I used to have a regular sewing machine that would not work with less than a quarter bobbin...and my quilter will not stitch worth a penny if I use one that I wind and it gets less than half full.  (which is why I use pre-wounds there!)

Funny, it took me a month to use my first bobbin up, and now I go through one in a week!  I thought I was embroidering more those first few weeks, but I guess not! Better go buy some more!

The very first thing I tried to embroider was an old tee...I walked away from it for about 2 seconds and put a big hole in it.  Now, the next time I even think about walking away...this happens.  I have learned my lesson!  I WILL stay with Bubba at all times.  He doesn't play well when left unattended! (Kinda like my DS8!!)


Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> I just got back from DS8 therapy and a trip to Joann's to get the much needed regular black thread and some fabric markers.  Since they were 50% off I was able to get a pack of the markers and couldn't wait to get home and try it....out of the entire pack...only the BLACK wouldn't work...they were completely DRY!!!
> 
> 
> Can it get any better than this? LOL
> 
> I think I might just use Lisa's trick of a toothpick and black paint.  I got most of the yellow thread out while sitting at therapy, and I will put a bit of fray check on the edges of the black fabric that are no longer attached.  I think I can make it almost usable...as long as no one gets too close to me to actually see it!
> 
> Shannon, I think you might have hit on something...I did notice that the bobbin is getting a little low.  Not at the point where the beep will let me know, but definitely less than 1/4.  I know I used to have a regular sewing machine that would not work with less than a quarter bobbin...and my quilter will not stitch worth a penny if I use one that I wind and it gets less than half full.  (which is why I use pre-wounds there!)
> 
> Funny, it took me a month to use my first bobbin up, and now I go through one in a week!  I thought I was embroidering more those first few weeks, but I guess not! Better go buy some more!
> 
> The very first thing I tried to embroider was an old tee...I walked away from it for about 2 seconds and put a big hole in it.  Now, the next time I even think about walking away...this happens.  I have learned my lesson!  I WILL stay with Bubba at all times.  He doesn't play well when left unattended! (Kinda like my DS8!!)
> 
> Nini



Nini, so sorry about the marker thing; ugh.  It sounds like you've had a frustrating day.  I love your comment about leaving Bubba though-   Perla and I are having issues at the minute too.  I should totally know better, but I left my machine for a minute last night and disaster ensued.  Now I have to place yet another small order with Jiffy shirts; I hate wasting $ on shipping. Anyway, just wanted to let you know that it happens to all of us (or two of us at least lol)


----------



## jessica52877

Tweevil, thanks for checking at Walmart. Oddly enough I swear I happen to see the fabric at a walmart not that long ago. I thought to myself how crazy it was because I hadn't seen it in forever and that is why it stuck out in my mind. There are only two walmarts I ever go to with fabric though and we checked the one the other night, the other I just cannot imagine it was that one because it is the one I go in most often.

Ireland Nicole, LOVE how the vida came out! I love it even more because it looks a bit more grown upish and no so cartoon-y. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> If you are sewing on black & white checked fabric -- which color thread do you use? I usually go with black but was wondering what others use.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Probably black.



birdie757 said:


> OMG after almost 3 days of tears, frustration and lots of non-Disney language I finally got my embroidery machine sewing again.  I have embroidered the Belle cutie on 4 simply sweet bodices so far...no offense to Heather but I am really tired of looking at it.  I think I am finally making some progress...too bad this was supposed to be done 3 days ago
> 
> Everything went to H-E-double hockey sticks once I needed bobbin thread.  (I got a bobbin stuck last week on my winder so I couldn't use my machine to wind a new one)  I wound it on my regular sewing machine but doubled around the circle thingie twice...cause that is what I had to do on my old Futura...thinking it would help with the embroidery...wrong!  So then I go to three different sewing machine stores to find pre wound bobbins...finally at a Janome dealership I find them.  (FYI to Brother users...Janome bobbins are compatible if you have the newer machines).  So I come home and think I am all set....wrong.  I am still having bobbin issues.  The bobbin thread is way too tight.  We are talking no bobbin thread on the back and throwing huge loops on the top...like this is the bad example they would show in a book or something...lol.  I read the manunal, went online, everything.  Finally after using a different cap on the spool holder, spool nets, and lowering the bobbin tension 5 different times or maybe more I have nice embroidery again.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems after switching to pre wounds with tension?  I had been using it out of the box with no issues before this.  I am assuming the prewounds are done much tighter and nicer than what my machine does with me but I never expected to have this much trouble with it.  Good news is that I learned A LOT about my machine.....now back to work!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Yes, do not walk away from the machine!!!  That would be my fatal error with Bill and Wendy's shirts.  I ruined 3 of them and was beyond sick about it.
> 
> What is the fusible mesh you keep talking about for the shirts.  I had some iron on by solvy in my hand yesterday but when I read the instructions, it seemed just like heat n bond lite so I put it back.  I bought over $100 in shirts and need it to go perfect this time.
> 
> Glad we are all talking about how to get the perfect T.  We all hate it when it goes wrong.
> 
> I do use med weight tear away stabilizer and sometimes put a water solvy on the top if it is a thick design so the stitches don't sink in so far.  That is my only tip and really need to learn about the mystery mesh.  I did look by all the pellon and didn't see anything that ironed on.



I NEVER EVER walk away from the machine. I call it babysitting and it is one reason that I don't do machine embroidery often. I get so annoyed just sitting there. Sometimes I"ll try and clean my sewing room a bit but something still seems to happen. If I really walk away it is horrible! I can sit there for 3 hours, nothing happen, get up for two minutes and the shirt will get eaten in that time!



danicaw said:


> Wow! It looks awesome. I was impressed before it was a dress and now...  Great Job!
> And your sewing space looks great!
> 
> 
> For me its in the print menu somewhere. Good luck. Your love Carla's stuff
> 
> So it would seem I went a bit overboard with the Coffee Cozies this weekend. They are just to darn quick and easy to do  I couldn't stop myself. And I was able to make good use of a bunch of scraps.
> 
> Here comes to many cozies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the crayon ones with my DD3 preschool teachers in mind... but then I started thinking maybe they would like something a bit more grown up looking? So now I am stumped as to which to give them. I can make copies of most of them, so.... just don't know. I am keeping the one with pink paisley on teal (middle pic, the one on the top) and the kids are claiming the lightning mcqueen and tinkerbell ones  Maybe the black with mini dots... one has hot pink fleece inside the other lime green....? any thoughts?
> Tomorrow I will sew something larger  the kids are tired of watching me make coffee cozies



Those are really cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was just reading their baggage policies - it says that any assitive devices can coem on board the airplane with no charge - I think they mean in the cabin with the passenger not checked. Not sure where they want to have the wheelchair & walker though. I think I would gatecheck the wheelchair and keep the walker at the seat with him. I don't think they charge for any of that.



I cannot imagine that would charge for those. You can gate check (or check through regularly) a carseat and stroller for free. 



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Life is getting back into some sort of routine for us again and I'm ready to get back to sewing.  I knew just where to come on these nights I can't sleep to get motivation
> 
> 
> I've done a few projects - Dr Seuss Hats, Pillows, PJ Easy Pants. I'm ready to try something new.



Glad to see you around! I was needing help with Dr Suess hats back in February and wondered where you were! I just ended up not making them!


----------



## jessica52877

I'll have a new big give posted tonight! Just wanted to put out the word. This one we'll need to work quickly on as they leave in May but I know we can all do it together!


----------



## LisaZoe

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yes, do not walk away from the machine!!!  That would be my fatal error with Bill and Wendy's shirts.  I ruined 3 of them and was beyond sick about it.



Although I haven't used the embroidery part of my machine on a tee, I can definitely relate to the frustration of getting things placed where I want. One thing that occured to me to make things easier is to do the applique on a base fabric instead of the tee and then attach the finished applique to the tee. I did that with these appliques (not machine applique but the basics would still work). For the first 2 I left the edges of the base fabric loose so they'd fray a bit over time but they could just as easily be covered with a satin stitch and made narrower, as I did on the Buttercup applique.
















BTW - One advantage of doing it this way is that the appliques are more easily removed from the tee and put on a new one later.


----------



## staley7580

Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everything! Anyways.. You all have inspired me!! 

I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys. 

Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.













Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I'll have a new big give posted tonight! Just wanted to put out the word. This one we'll need to work quickly on as they leave in May but I know we can all do it together!



I just made the Lady T in a size women's med, if you need it for the give.  It is just huge on me and I would like to give it to good home and the give is a perfect place.


----------



## squirrel

I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Mikelen is 7 lbs 7 oz. 

My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.  I'm going to visit Saturday.  I will be able to spend more time then anyway as they will be at home.


----------



## LisaZoe

Oh my goodness! For those, like me, who struggle finding quality knits, I thought I'd share some exciting news... Michael Miller will be introducing a line of knits very soon! Although the ModKid prints are going to be fun to use, I think I'm more excited about the basic knits and stripes!!! Here's a swatch page of the knits they'll be offering.







I really hope these do well so they'll add more of the basics... like the Minnie dots.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Micklen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.


Welcome to the world Jackson.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everything! Anyways.. You all have inspired me!!
> 
> I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!



 Megan and glad you introduced yourself.  The dresses are beyond cute as are the girls.  By the looks of it, you sure can sew well.  Happy Birthday to your little one.

You will love WDW and I look forward to seeing what you make for the trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

LisaZoe said:


> Although I haven't used the embroidery part of my machine on a tee, I can definitely relate to the frustration of getting things placed where I want. One thing that occured to me to make things easier is to do the applique on a base fabric instead of the tee and then attach the finished applique to the tee. I did that with these appliques (not machine applique but the basics would still work). For the first 2 I left the edges of the base fabric loose so they'd fray a bit over time but they could just as easily be covered with a satin stitch and made narrower, as I did on the Buttercup applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - One advantage of doing it this way is that the appliques are more easily removed from the tee and put on a new one later.


Lisa, thanks for giving me a visual of what you meant,  I have read your suggestion before but never understood it.  Great idea.


----------



## travelbel

Hello! I'm new to the site and sorta new to sewing! I hope to join in! I've been sewing for about 6 years now. My mom was a seamstress and although I attempted to tackle projects when I was in my teens, I didn't really start to appreciate or enjoy it until recently. My DH spoiled me with a fancy embroidery/sewing machine combo (after hearing my repeatedly swear at my old $150 machine!) and I'll sew anything without a zipper!  I love to sew for my children, ages 7 and 4, as well as things around the house - curtains, crafty type projects, etc. 

I hope to join in and since we're hoping for our first "stay at Disney" trip (all others have been a one day trip while staying at my grandparents' in Tampa), I'll have lots of fun outfits to make for my daughter especially!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yes, do not walk away from the machine!!!  That would be my fatal error with Bill and Wendy's shirts.  I ruined 3 of them and was beyond sick about it.
> 
> What is the fusible mesh you keep talking about for the shirts.  I had some iron on by solvy in my hand yesterday but when I read the instructions, it seemed just like heat n bond lite so I put it back.  I bought over $100 in shirts and need it to go perfect this time.
> 
> Glad we are all talking about how to get the perfect T.  We all hate it when it goes wrong.
> 
> I do use med weight tear away stabilizer and sometimes put a water solvy on the top if it is a thick design so the stitches don't sink in so far.  That is my only tip and really need to learn about the mystery mesh.  I did look by all the pellon and didn't see anything that ironed on.


Ah,see, I knew you would come along and share your experience, I felt SO BAD for you.
Now....poor Nini.....we are with you in solidarity in sharing in your sewing woes....
An Angry Ode to My Sewing Machine.....
You do not care 
that I am trying to share
my gift and talents
But quit on me when I need you most.
You better shape up or I'll make you into toast...er

Okay, I can't write poetry, but I thought I would try to say I share your pain. LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Fusible, soft mesh- find a tshirt in your closet that has embroidery on it- look inside, there should be a soft piece of stabilizer still there- some start to peel after frequent washings....
This is not the same as heat n bond lite (I have that too- different purpose, no breathability or movement to it)
a couple brands
Tender Touch (permenant bond mesh adhesive) by Sulky (I buy it on a small roll in a plastic package that hangs on the wall at a shop that sells embroidery machines)
Floriani brand makes one, I think it's Dream Weave
The mesh which is fused to the back to be used in combination with tear away stabilizer.



squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Micklen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.


Hooray!!!!!!

Am I missing something? Is it common for kids going from 3 to 4 to start being fresh? "fibbing"? or even taking things that aren't theirs? 
Or even- get this- she took a toy from another child, the child tried to take it back and she pushed them!!!
This is the same kid who 2 months ago the teachers were trying to teacher her to speak up when she wanted to play with other kids cause she speaks so softly.
Could it be because Hannah is still so needy? (because of her vision issues she doesnt roll over, crawl, doesnt play well independently for long)???
Or is it a 4 thing, and I just have to buck up and find a new parenting style for my new kid?


On a good note- I am very excited, i stitched out 2 applique designs for my "circus" themed dress.

QUESTION- I want to use the ruffle at the top of the strip work dress and the straps, but the bodice is way to little for the designs- But I see lots of other stripworks posted that have embroidery on the bodice- do people typically extend the bodice to whatever length they need it?

If I use the Simply Sweet bodice, than the ruffle isn't going to be the right size....


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I can't say thank you enough.  Just having cyber friends that would offer means so much to me.  I just got the billing done for Mom, I also rewrote the spreadsheets with formulas.  I need one more spread sheet updated and then I am going to strip the beds.
> 
> How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.  I am going to go step by step and mom is coming tomorrow to help me out with the little details.
> 
> I would never be able to put my sewing stuff away, there is no place to put it.


We're here for you, even if it's only in spirit!  I never put my stuff away either...that's why it took me the better part of a Saturday to organize and pack up my sewing room!  I no longer have a 2 car garage...it's a 4 bedroom house storage unit! And it's driving me crazy.  Poor Rebecca has no toys but the few I managed to rescue.  Daddy even packed up all her movies, I don't know what he was thinking, we don't even have an install date yet, though the stuff gets delivered tomorrow.  Oh, he did save one movie, Star Trek so he could watch it. 

I NEVER EVER walk away from the machine. I call it babysitting and it is one reason that I don't do machine embroidery often. I get so annoyed just sitting there. Sometimes I"ll try and clean my sewing room a bit but something still seems to happen. If I really walk away it is horrible! I can sit there for 3 hours, nothing happen, get up for two minutes and the shirt will get eaten in that time!




What is it with this?  It's like that quiet, happy toddler playing nicely as you go to the bathroom, and when you come out they've completely destroyed the place!?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ah,see, I knew you would come along and share your experience, I felt SO BAD for you.
> Now....poor Nini.....we are with you in solidarity in sharing in your sewing woes....
> An Angry Ode to My Sewing Machine.....
> You do not care
> that I am trying to share
> my gift and talents
> But quit on me when I need you most.
> You better shape up or I'll make you into toast...er
> 
> Okay, I can't write poetry, but I thought I would try to say I share your pain. LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can write poetry, this is great!!!  And so true.
> QUESTION- I want to use the ruffle at the top of the strip work dress and the straps, but the bodice is way to little for the designs- But I see lots of other stripworks posted that have embroidery on the bodice- do people typically extend the bodice to whatever length they need it?
> 
> If I use the Simply Sweet bodice, than the ruffle isn't going to be the right size....[/COLOR]



I fudge it sometimes to make it work what I've got planned.  I never cut out if I'm doing embroidery, I just use a piece big enough to hoop the design and then center and cut out the piece later, adding to the bottom is easy as it's a straight line, just be sure to do it the same for all the pieces, not just the top layer you've embroidered. The ruffle is easy to fix too...measure the original bodice and ruffle pattern pieces to see what the gathered ratio is...a ruffle usually 1.5-2x the length of the bodice, and just make your ruffle piece the needed length, it will end up looking the same.


----------



## littlepeppers

travelbel said:


> I'll sew anything without a zipper!
> !



  When I shop for at patterns, I put it back if it has a zipper in the notions.  I can't do them either & the clothes looks more boutique w/o them too.

Welcom to the bad habit!


----------



## jessica52877

The next BIG GIVE is up!

This is for Catherine.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2428301

Here is the link to the Big Give board!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68885/616862

This family travels May 17th so we don't have as much time as usual! 

Thanks for the help and the support!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Good news the surprise guest that I have cleaned house for all day....surprised have now cancelled. I have mostly a clean house.

If anyone has a child on the spectrum with a storm coming in, you know my pain today.  I think I will have to medicate myself just to make it to bedtime.

DS is so on the spectrum today

even my faces are on the spectrum today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

travelbel said:


> Hello! I'm new to the site and sorta new to sewing! I hope to join in! I've been sewing for about 6 years now. My mom was a seamstress and although I attempted to tackle projects when I was in my teens, I didn't really start to appreciate or enjoy it until recently. My DH spoiled me with a fancy embroidery/sewing machine combo (after hearing my repeatedly swear at my old $150 machine!) and I'll sew anything without a zipper!  I love to sew for my children, ages 7 and 4, as well as things around the house - curtains, crafty type projects, etc.
> 
> I hope to join in and since we're hoping for our first "stay at Disney" trip (all others have been a one day trip while staying at my grandparents' in Tampa), I'll have lots of fun outfits to make for my daughter especially!


 to the disboutique and glad you joined the group,  What kind of machine do you have?  Congrats on your upcoming trip to WDW.  Tampa also has busch gardens.

Don't be afraid of zippers they are like anything else, just practice on scraps until you feel confident.  I love zippers and they are not as bad as you think.

Please post pictures of the clothes you make.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Good news the surprise guest that I have cleaned house for all day....surprised have now cancelled. I have mostly a clean house.
> 
> If anyone has a child on the spectrum with a storm coming in, you know my pain today.  I think I will have to medicate myself just to make it to bedtime.
> 
> DS is so on the spectrum today
> 
> even my faces are on the spectrum today.



Bummer bout your guest cancelling, but, now your house is clean before your trip!!!

Will H do some sensory diet activities? maybe go in the pool or ride a horse? get some heavy work/rhythmical movement in him and see if he can reorganize!!! Hugs to you girl!!! Did I tell you there is a new little boy in my Sunday School class with Autism? His parents were so happy to hear that I was an OT. He was doing great - until his little sister moved up into our class - he announced in the middle of class - "This is AIDAN's sunday school class - Julia LEAVE!" - lol....Im thinking he doesnt like her in his class???? lol!!! I love him to pieces, but its a bit tricky at times with so many other kids in the class and just us 2 teachers.....


----------



## sahm1000

emcreative said:


> Faygo is a Michigan based soft drink company.  Rock & Rye is one of the flavors:  the closest way you can describe it to someone who has never had any is a combo of cream soda and cherry pop.



We don't have it here in Texas either.  Wonder if it's like Big Red?  I'd never had that before I moved here.  Didn't realize there were so many regional sodas!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> Good news the surprise guest that I have cleaned house for all day....surprised have now cancelled. I have mostly a clean house.
> 
> If anyone has a child on the spectrum with a storm coming in, you know my pain today.  I think I will have to medicate myself just to make it to bedtime.
> 
> DS is so on the spectrum today
> 
> even my faces are on the spectrum today.



Thanks for the fabric.   Today was one of those days where I might have to consider drinking, too.


OT but this is the only group who will understand this.  My oldest is having to do a project on a country of our heritage.  Apparently, we are from the great international country of epcot..  So now, I have to make 2 dishes for this "country".  What are your favorites?  I figure Italy is probably covered so I need a main and a dessert.    

Disclaimer- Yes we know it is not a real country but my child is disabled and if this helps us inspire learning, then I am going along with it.


----------



## Granna4679

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT but this is the only group who will understand this.  My oldest is having to do a project on a country of our heritage.  Apparently, we are from the great international country of epcot..  So now, I have to make 2 dishes for this "country".  What are your favorites?  I figure Italy is probably covered so I need a main and a dessert.
> 
> Disclaimer- Yes we know it is not a real country but my child is disabled and if this helps us inspire learning, then I am going along with it.




  I love this!


----------



## glorib

Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me! 

Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!

Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt








Caleb's Dash bowling shirt








Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.


----------



## Disneymom1218

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Simply amazing. Love them all. This is why i finally joined here. you guys are all so inspiring.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my goodness! For those, like me, who struggle finding quality knits, I thought I'd share some exciting news... Michael Miller will be introducing a line of knits very soon! Although the ModKid prints are going to be fun to use, I think I'm more excited about the basic knits and stripes!!! Here's a swatch page of the knits they'll be offering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope these do well so they'll add more of the basics... like the Minnie dots.



I LOVE those knits!  They're gonna be fun to work with!  WOO HOO!


----------



## ireland_nicole

staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everything! Anyways.. You all have inspired me!!
> 
> I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!


Thanks for posting!  Love the dresses!!


squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Mikelen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.  I'm going to visit Saturday.  I will be able to spend more time then anyway as they will be at home.



Welcome to the world, Jackson.  Don't forget your camera Saturday



MinnieVanMom said:


> Good news the surprise guest that I have cleaned house for all day....surprised have now cancelled. I have mostly a clean house.
> 
> If anyone has a child on the spectrum with a storm coming in, you know my pain today.  I think I will have to medicate myself just to make it to bedtime.
> 
> DS is so on the spectrum todaysorry april, I was over my pic limit)
> even my faces are on the spectrum today.







glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



These are awesome!  I hope we get a chance to meet while we're there!


----------



## billwendy

glorib said:


> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt



Lori - you did an awesome job!!!! The kids look GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## WelovMickey!

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Wonderful! I love all the fabric! Can you tell me how or where you got the Walt and Mickey image applique?


----------



## ncmomof2

staley7580 said:


>



Very cute!  Great job!



glorib said:


> !



I love it!  Oh, how I wish I had a machine so I can purchase those awesome designs!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Really awesome outfits, and I love all of your fabrics!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jessica52877 said:


> Glad to see you around! I was needing help with Dr Suess hats back in February and wondered where you were! I just ended up not making them!


  You should have emailed me. I made a ton of them again this year. And I made sure they knew this was the last year I was making them for the whole class. It's super cute though.



jessica52877 said:


> I'll have a new big give posted tonight! Just wanted to put out the word. This one we'll need to work quickly on as they leave in May but I know we can all do it together!


Looks like I have to re-apply. I know I was a memeber but it doesn't recognize me


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Lori:  the shirts and skirt/shirt are great!  I love the Incredible shirt!



littlepeppers said:


> When I shop for at patterns, I put it back if it has a zipper in the notions.  I can't do them either & the clothes looks more boutique w/o them too.
> 
> Welcom to the bad habit!



I also put back patterns that call for zippers unless it really calls out to me.  I can do zippers, but they are not fun!


----------



## DisneyKings

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Looks like I have to re-apply. I know I was a memeber but it doesn't recognize me



the big give let log in, but says I'm not authorized to view that forum

wait, maybe it was just the link that was posted, when I went to the main board it let me get to it...


----------



## Granna4679

squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Mikelen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.  I'm going to visit Saturday.  I will be able to spend more time then anyway as they will be at home.



Congrats!  You have to post pics so we can see after you go to visit...we love babies!!



staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everything! Anyways.. You all have inspired me!!
> 
> I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!


\

So cute....both the girls and the outfits.  Love the halter backs.



glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Lori - these are sooo cute!  Love them all.  

Welcome to all the newbies around.  We are glad to have you here.


----------



## NiniMorris

WelovMickey! said:


> Wonderful! I love all the fabric! Can you tell me how or where you got the Walt and Mickey image applique?



I know, I know...Heather Sue!


Nini


----------



## NaeNae

ENABLER ALERT!!!

Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.





 these 2 are flannel.






  these are cotton


----------



## vjmartin

NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton



ok i have to come out of lurking to ask where in ok did you find it?? please tell me it was in tulsa.  i gotta have that toy story flannel


----------



## NaeNae

vjmartin said:


> ok i have to come out of lurking to ask where in ok did you find it?? please tell me it was in tulsa.  i gotta have that toy story flannel



No it was in south OKC.  You might want to check your's up there, mine was just checking it in and putting it out on the shelves when I was there this afternoon.  So your's should be getting it in too.


----------



## vjmartin

NaeNae said:


> No it was in south OKC.  You might want to check your's up there, mine was just checking it in and putting it out on the shelves when I was there this afternoon.  So your's should be getting it in too.



thanks! i have to go into tulsa tomorrow so i will check it out.
Thanks,
Vashti


----------



## jholbron

This family travels May 17th so we don't have as much time as usual! 

Thanks for the help and the support![/QUOTE]


When I go to the weblink it says I don't have permission to view this forum.  What am I doing wrong?  I have signed up and I can see my account but I can't get in there.

JoEllen


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

NaeNae said:


> No it was in south OKC.  You might want to check your's up there, mine was just checking it in and putting it out on the shelves when I was there this afternoon.  So your's should be getting it in too.



Oooh!  Wonder if Norman's has it...  I work right around the corner from Hancock's.  DS would LOVE the Toy Story fabric.  If only I could make him more than a pillowcase.


----------



## DisneyKings

jholbron said:


> This family travels May 17th so we don't have as much time as usual!
> 
> Thanks for the help and the support!




When I go to the weblink it says I don't have permission to view this forum.  What am I doing wrong?  I have signed up and I can see my account but I can't get in there.

JoEllen[/QUOTE]

It did that for me too, but if you click on discussion & click through the main page it might work.


----------



## NiniMorris

I promise this is the last post I will make about my yucky t shirt...I used a bit of paint to cover up the remaining yellow, used some fray check on the edges that were not caught by the satin stitch, and retrimmed  some areas that the stitching was off.  

From a distance of about 10 feet it looks ok.  but anything closer is not so ok...and if you are standing next to it it looks down right terrible.  

I love this design so much, I can;t bear to have it out in public looking so bad...so my plan right now, is to just get a new shirt and start over!  In the long run I think it would have been cheaper...and I know it would have been quicker!

At least I have a new shirt for painting!  And it is almost stylish!



...on a side note, I found out my daughter and SIL might make the trip with us. (not holding my breath on that one)  If so, I will have a total of 16 dresses and 114 t shirts to make!  I have finished only one dress (and will probably have to remake it DD9 is developing a bit more than I would like!) and have a total of 5 in various stages of construction.  I have only finished 10 of the t shirts...guess I'd better get cracking!!!!



Nini


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I've already posted Caitie's AK dress, but I finished it, and my model was willing, and, well, it looks cuter on... so I couldn't resist taking pics, and Caitie's first question was, mom, when are you posting to the other DisGirls can see?  Well, I can't say no to the cutest 10 y/o in my house, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:


I love this even more on!!! Beautiful!



HeatherSue said:


> Yep, Faygo is a regional thing!  Philena had never even heard of it when I met her!
> .


Well, what do you know about that! So, most people don't remember the old Faygo commercials with everyone singing on the boat?? Oh ,so sad!
Here, everyone watch this!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQqyDj7RX6Y

♫♪♫And that's why weeee make Faaaaayyyygo... ♪♪♫

There, now you will all be singing that in your head all day! 





Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!


Hello!!! I'm so glad you found us! What kind of machine do you have? 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, finally got the area reasonably tidy, so here are the pics of my "new" sewing space- formerly known as the living room.  To be fair, we never actually used it except to practice piano and for one of the Christmas trees in December (don't even want to think about what we'll do re: that).  DH really emotionally needed "his" space back, so they moved me out while I was in Chicago taking care of my dad.



Oh, how nice that is!!! I would love a sewing space. It would be so nice to eat at the kitchen table again! 




mommyof2princesses said:


> Uggh!  Hate it when I make a stupid mistake.  Printed out the molly peasant for Sara Beth for her Disney outfit and started cutting and halfway through I realized I didn't print one piece...went back and as I was about to print, I saw paper scaling was ON!  UGHHH!! I had to reprint all the pattern pieces and recut the top!  So glad I opted to buy a little extra!
> 
> Okay...now i feel better!


I HATE when I do that!!! 



cydswipe said:


> My sister and her DH are celebrating their honeymoon at WDW in Aug.
> I would LOVE to show her the youtube videos of the littel girls dressed like the stepsisters and the little boy's pic freaked out by Prince Charming.
> 
> Anyone have a link... these are kiddos from this thread, right?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks so much!



The little girls were my daughters and the little boy was my nephew. That picture was priceless!!! 
Ok, here is the video:




I'm still looking for the picture, I am pretty sure Heather has it posted in her trip report though. You can get to hers by clicking on the link for mine, (the true version button). 



emcreative said:


> Faygo is a Michigan based soft drink company.  Rock & Rye is one of the flavors:  the closest way you can describe it to someone who has never had any is a combo of cream soda and cherry pop.



Or, can we just say YUMMMY!!! 




staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everythin Anyways.. You all have inspired me!!
> 
> I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!



Hello Megan!!! I love these outfits!! They look great. Your kids are cute!
I am glad Adi talked you into coming over!



squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Mikelen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.  I'm going to visit Saturday.  I will be able to spend more time then anyway as they will be at home.


Congratulations!!!! 



travelbel said:


> Hello! I'm new to the site and sorta new to sewing! I hope to join in! I've been sewing for about 6 years now. My mom was a seamstress and although I attempted to tackle projects when I was in my teens, I didn't really start to appreciate or enjoy it until recently. My DH spoiled me with a fancy embroidery/sewing machine combo (after hearing my repeatedly swear at my old $150 machine!) and I'll sew anything without a zipper! I love to sew for my children, ages 7 and 4, as well as things around the house - curtains, crafty type projects, etc.
> 
> I hope to join in and since we're hoping for our first "stay at Disney" trip (all others have been a one day trip while staying at my grandparents' in Tampa), I'll have lots of fun outfits to make for my daughter especially!



Hello, and welcome! What kind of machine do you have? Do you have some pictures?We love pictures!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ah,see, I knew you would come along and share your experience, I felt SO BAD for you.
> Now....poor Nini.....we are with you in solidarity in sharing in your sewing woes....
> An Angry Ode to My Sewing Machine.....
> You do not care
> that I am trying to share
> my gift and talents
> But quit on me when I need you most.
> You better shape up or I'll make you into toast...er
> 
> Okay, I can't write poetry, but I thought I would try to say I share your pain. LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fusible, soft mesh- find a tshirt in your closet that has embroidery on it- look inside, there should be a soft piece of stabilizer still there- some start to peel after frequent washings....
> This is not the same as heat n bond lite (I have that too- different purpose, no breathability or movement to it)
> a couple brands
> Tender Touch (permenant bond mesh adhesive) by Sulky (I buy it on a small roll in a plastic package that hangs on the wall at a shop that sells embroidery machines)
> Floriani brand makes one, I think it's Dream Weave
> The mesh which is fused to the back to be used in combination with tear away stabilizer.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Is it common for kids going from 3 to 4 to start being fresh? "fibbing"? or even taking things that aren't theirs?
> Or even- get this- she took a toy from another child, the child tried to take it back and she pushed them!!
> This is the same kid who 2 months ago the teachers were trying to teacher her to speak up when she wanted to play with other kids cause she speaks so softly.
> Could it be because Hannah is still so needy? (because of her vision issues she doesnt roll over, crawl, doesnt play well independently for long)???
> Or is it a 4 thing, and I just have to buck up and find a new parenting style for my new kid?
> 
> 
> On a good note- I am very excited, i stitched out 2 applique designs for my "circus" themed dress.
> 
> QUESTION- I want to use the ruffle at the top of the strip work dress and the straps, but the bodice is way to little for the designs- But I see lots of other stripworks posted that have embroidery on the bodice- do people typically extend the bodice to whatever length they need it?
> 
> If I use the Simply Sweet bodice, than the ruffle isn't going to be the right size....



I love your poetry!!! 

If you ask me, 3 is one of the most difficult ages. They are also pretty fun, but they are challenging!  I wonder if this is something that she is giong through temporarily, because of the baby? I would just deal with it as it comes. She might just be trying to get some extra attention by being a little naughty.  Every kid is so different, so it's hard to know what they are thinking though, just follow your gut, and I really believe you will know how to handle it. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Good news the surprise guest that I have cleaned house for all day....surprised have now cancelled. I have mostly a clean house.
> 
> If anyone has a child on the spectrum with a storm coming in, you know my pain today.  I think I will have to medicate myself just to make it to bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> even my faces are on the spectrum today.


]

I'm sorry April! What a day. 



sahm1000 said:


> We don't have it here in Texas either.  Wonder if it's like Big Red?  I'd never had that before I moved here.  Didn't realize there were so many regional sodas!



I've never heard of Big Red. What is it?



itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks for the fabric.   Today was one of those days where I might have to consider drinking too.
> 
> 
> OT but this is the only group who will understand this.  My oldest is having to do a project on a country of our heritage.  Apparently, we are from the great international country of epcot. So now, I have to make 2 dishes for this "country".  What are your favorites?  I figure Italy is probably covered so I need a main and a dessert.
> 
> Disclaimer- Yes we know it is not a real country but my child is disabled and if this helps us inspire learning, then I am going along with it.


I love it!!! I have no ideas, but I think it's great that you are going with it! 



glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Lori, these are great!! I LOVE the applique on the back of the Dash shirt!!! 
And the patchwork skirt and top, ADORABLE!!! You are just amazingly talented! 


WelovMickey! said:


> Wonderful! I love all the fabric! Can you tell me how or where you got the Walt and Mickey image applique?



Heathersue on Etsy


LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Looks like I have to re-apply. I know I was a memeber but it doesn't recognize me



If you haven't posted in awhile, your account can get deleted. You just need to reapply and we will reapprove you lickity split! 





NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton



This is why it's good I don't live very close to a Hancocks!!! 



jholbron said:


> When I go to the weblink it says I don't have permission to view this forum.  What am I doing wrong?  I have signed up and I can see my account but I can't get in there.
> 
> JoEllen





DisneyKings said:


> When I go to the weblink it says I don't have permission to view this forum.  What am I doing wrong?  I have signed up and I can see my account but I can't get in there.
> 
> JoEllen





DisneyKings said:


> It did that for me too, but if you click on discussion & click through the main page it might work.


Usually the reason this happens is that when we are setting up the Give, we have that thread set so only the administrators can see it while we are tweaking it. Then, when we are ready to "go live" with it, we change the settings so that any registered member can see and post. It looks like everything is set right now, so everyone should be able to see it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I thought you guys would like to see what we did over Spring Break!  Stephres came to visit us up here in Michigan (she lives in Florida).  She was lucky enough to come during a very rare Spring break where we actually had Spring-like weather!  We had a great time!  I didn't realize until I made the video that I didn't actually get any pictures of Stephanie, just her kids!
> 
> 
> Here's a little video I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------



Great video!  Looks like you guys had fun!  Thanks for sharing!  Next time I need to come play too! 

QUESTION about embroidery files:I have bought a few designs online from people and they don't always include a file to see the steps like our wonderful Heather does.  My machine has an LCD screen but it is hard to make out what each step is.  Is there a program or something to open up the pes files so I can see each step on my computer screen or what am I missing?  I can't be the only one who is having this problem, can I?


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Great video!  Looks like you guys had fun!  Thanks for sharing!  Next time I need to come play too!
> 
> QUESTION about embroidery files:I have bought a few designs online from people and they don't always include a file to see the steps like our wonderful Heather does.  My machine has an LCD screen but it is hard to make out what each step is.  Is there a program or something to open up the pes files so I can see each step on my computer screen or what am I missing?  I can't be the only one who is having this problem, can I?



I use a free program when I am having trouble that draws out the design, so I can see each step. Let me see if I can figure out which one it is!

Ok, I found it: http://www.wilcom.com.au/PRODUCTS/TrueSizer.aspx


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Great video!  Looks like you guys had fun!  Thanks for sharing!  Next time I need to come play too!
> 
> QUESTION about embroidery files:I have bought a few designs online from people and they don't always include a file to see the steps like our wonderful Heather does.  My machine has an LCD screen but it is hard to make out what each step is.  Is there a program or something to open up the pes files so I can see each step on my computer screen or what am I missing?  I can't be the only one who is having this problem, can I?



Most digitizers include a jpg or pdf file with at least the thread charts in it that covers the color changes.  The two digitizers I use most (Heather being way in the lead, of course) give wonderful files with the full picture of the design and then the chart showing each color in sequence.  To me, some version of this should be standard.  However, I have found with one digitizer I use in particular, she never sends one.  I have 8 of her designs, and consider her my digitizer of last resort because of this.  And when I have asked her forall the charts, she's only sent one.  Usually I sit squinting and guessing between my computer with the original listing and my embroidery machine w/ a pen and a piece of paper trying to figure it out.  So not fun.


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I use a free program when I am having trouble that draws out the design, so I can see each step. Let me see if I can figure out which one it is!



I sure hope you find it; that would be awesome!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I use a free program when I am having trouble that draws out the design, so I can see each step. Let me see if I can figure out which one it is!


Ooo.....Teresa, that would be awesome!  


ireland_nicole said:


> Most digitizers include a jpg or pdf file with at least the thread charts in it that covers the color changes.  The two digitizers I use most (Heather being way in the lead, of course) give wonderful files with the full picture of the design and then the chart showing each color in sequence.  To me, some version of this should be standard.  However, I have found with one digitizer I use in particular, she never sends one.  I have 8 of her designs, and consider her my digitizer of last resort because of this.  And when I have asked her forall the charts, she's only sent one.  Usually I sit squinting and guessing between my computer with the original listing and my embroidery machine w/ a pen and a piece of paper trying to figure it out.  So not fun.


I think it should be a standard too.  I really don't think I should have to stitch it out twice just so I can figure out the design!  It is a super cute design, but I just can't see the steps.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I want you to know my DH laughed at me last night!  It went a little somthing like this.


ME:  Hey, you know when we go to Vegas in August we could rent a car and drive over to DL and then fly back from Cali.

DH:  

ME:  Does that mean no?

DH:  (Still laughing)  That means no.

ME:  Really, you are no fun at all....



He did say I have to wait on that until we take the kids in a few years...of course I took that to mean that yes, I will get to go to DL in a few years anyway!  

Okay, today is the day I am ironing all of last year's outfits and figuring out what else I need to make.  Can we say I better get busy?!?!?


----------



## teresajoy

cydswipe said:


> My sister and her DH are celebrating their honeymoon at WDW in Aug.
> I would LOVE to show her the youtube videos of the littel girls dressed like the stepsisters and the little boy's pic freaked out by Prince Charming.
> 
> Anyone have a link... these are kiddos from this thread, right?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks so much!




I posted the video in my other multi quote, but here is Sawyer freaking out!!! Thanks for letting me post this again!!!






and, in case you missed the video earlier:




And, just because I love this dress and the look on Lydia's face:










and, of course I can't stop there

Sawyer desperately trying to ignore Drizella and just eat his food in peace!




I love Drizella!!

and, just because the girls are too cute and I love all their dresses (Heather made Tessa's pink Cinderella dress and I mad the rest)





Thanks for giving me an excuse to repost these!!!


----------



## WelovMickey!

NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton



Y Yes! I am so going there this weekend!! That you for the update!!


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy - That video is awesome!  I wish I had the nerver to try a dress like that since we will be going there in Sept.  My two boys got to dance with Cinderella and my daughter got to dance with Prince Charming on our last trip.  It was a fun experience!

I hope I can find some of those new Handcock fabrics!  I love the blue Toy Story!

I finally sewed some yesterday after ruining the dress I was working on a few weeks ago.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I want you to know my DH laughed at me last night!  It went a little somthing like this.
> 
> 
> ME:  Hey, you know when we go to Vegas in August we could rent a car and drive over to DL and then fly back from Cali.
> 
> DH:
> 
> ME:  Does that mean no?
> 
> DH:  (Still laughing)  That means no.
> 
> ME:  Really, you are no fun at all....
> 
> 
> 
> He did say I have to wait on that until we take the kids in a few years...of course I took that to mean that yes, I will get to go to DL in a few years anyway!
> 
> Okay, today is the day I am ironing all of last year's outfits and figuring out what else I need to make.  Can we say I better get busy?!?!?



I love the way you think!!! 


ireland_nicole said:


> I sure hope you find it; that would be awesome!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ooo.....Teresa, that would be awesome!
> 
> I think it should be a standard too.  I really don't think I should have to stitch it out twice just so I can figure out the design!  It is a super cute design, but I just can't see the steps.



Here is a link to the program I use:
http://www.wilcom.com.au/PRODUCTS/TrueSizer.aspx

It's a resizing program (and that works pretty good) but I usually just use it to view the stitching! You have to sign up for the site and take a brief survey before downloading. 

and, here are directions: 
click, File/ open/
change "Files of type" to : all files
Chose design, hit open
it will tell you it's not an .emb file, hit ok and the design will open anyway
click view/ slow redraw


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.


Lori, you are so creative with the bowling shirt.  It is hard with boys but you sure did do a super job.



NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton


YOu are so bad!  These are great fabrics.



NiniMorris said:


> I promise this is the last post I will make about my yucky t shirt...I used a bit of paint to cover up the remaining yellow, used some fray check on the edges that were not caught by the satin stitch, and retrimmed  some areas that the stitching was off.
> 
> From a distance of about 10 feet it looks ok.  but anything closer is not so ok...and if you are standing next to it it looks down right terrible.
> 
> I love this design so much, I can;t bear to have it out in public looking so bad...so my plan right now, is to just get a new shirt and start over!  In the long run I think it would have been cheaper...and I know it would have been quicker!
> 
> At least I have a new shirt for painting!  And it is almost stylish!
> Nini


Nini, I understand about the shirt.  I threw out three over the weekend.  Good luck and just take your time and go slow.  I know you can make a perfect shirt, I have seen your work and you are very very good.


----------



## NiniMorris

Another free program you can use is from Floriani...it gives you options of changing the color based on the brand of thread you use...but sometimes it gives you some strange color options....like pink for the cutie beast pants...LOL... but on some of the not so detailed digitizers (of which I have only used one time...thanks Heather!  We love you around our house and you are SO a rock star in my daughter and daughter in laws eyes!) it helps to see what they  are ending up with so you can try to figure out what they were thinking....


Nini


----------



## mgmsmommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also- As we get closer to summer I am thinking I'd like to do something for Megan's teachers. She has 2 in her preschool class, but she also attends another program in the school called Little Blessings, and there are 2 teachers there as well.
> Doesnt have to be the same- but I'd love suggestions on what I should get/do for them- either purchased or made.
> 
> Im open to anything but purses.



     I'm still catching up on the thread since my return home so don't know what other suggestions you already have. That said I did have an idea  for you.  I used this tutorial  http://accelerando-regina.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-1st-tutorial-notebook-w-matching-pen.html  to make notebook sets for my kids' teachers for Christmas & they were very well received.  I used my embroidery machine to personalize them with their names before I assembled them.  They were quick & easy to make but looked professional.   My only regret was that I forgot to take pictures of them .  HTH

back to catching up


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally sewed some yesterday after ruining the dress I was working on a few weeks ago.



I love that!  I have that fabric but haven't decided what to do with it yet.   Love seeing ideas for inspiration.


----------



## BBGirl

livndisney said:


> The red fabric was at Walmart and I think Joanns a few years ago. You might to try looking on Etsy or ebay.



I just saw it yesterday at Hobby Lobby.  I so wanted to buy some but the funds are too tight right now to buy without an outfit in mind.


----------



## mirandag819

Ok I know I have been completely MIA for too long.... hope you gals still remember me! Things were just too crazy with Dee in Iraq (and getting used to him being home again).... but I am finally back to sewing now.... I'll have to upload some new pictures tonight, I've made Taylor a ton of outfits recently.... and when I listed some of her used outfits from last year's trip (on the site that should not be named) I got a ton of requests for custom orders....so I have finally been busy sewing away again. 

Dee actually rearranged a good chunk of the house when he came home.... he turned what was our small office/den into the guest room, and made the guest room (which is much much bigger) a kinda half office half sewing space with a wall of table space for my sewing machine/embroidery machine/serger another wall full of cubbie things that go almost floor to ceiling and I have finally got all my fabric nice and organized, and I have another little area with bins full of ribbon and a work space to make bows. It has been sooooo nice having my own space to work and sew without cramming onto the desk or working at the dining room table. I guess I will have to take some pictures of my new work space and post. Hopefully it will help me stay productive and get lots and lots of things made.....of course once Dee saw how much some of Taylor's used things sold for, he is treatening to open a sweatshop in our house now that I have my own space. I hope he is joking.... but for those of you who remember he is the one who jokingly told me I better learn to sew and stop spending so much money on customs.... and then laughed when I said I was going to. It is such a huge compliment that he now appreciates my work, and admits how surprised he was that I learned so quickly. 

Now I feel totally out of the loop.... I'm going to have to go at least skim at look at pictures of things I've missed while I was away, but I know I can't read it all. I also deactivated facebook (long story...) so I have missed everything lately.... but what happened to stitchontime? I sent Claire and email asking how I was missing the mickey designs and she responded with a generic "can't fullfill this request due to copyright blah blah".... so did she get in trouble? Heather is ok right? Heather has always been my fav, but I know she can only digitize so much at once, and I know Claire had a bunch of Disney Cruise line designs (we are gonna take a cruise this year and need a ton of new applique designs).... I've seen a few other sites, but their prices are sooooo much higher then Claires and Heathers are..... Anyone know what happened? Claire was a FB friend, but I deactivated, so if she said something I missed it...... is there really no way to get her designs even off site? Please PM me and fill me in if you know anything..... and Heather.... please get busy digitizing more for us lol jk!  I am totally bummed that I didn't just buy every great design I saw even if I didn't need it at the time, because I know there were soooooo many I wanted someday!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I want you to know my DH laughed at me last night!  It went a little somthing like this.
> 
> 
> ME:  Hey, you know when we go to Vegas in August we could rent a car and drive over to DL and then fly back from Cali.
> 
> DH:
> 
> ME:  Does that mean no?
> 
> DH:  (Still laughing)  That means no.
> 
> ME:  Really, you are no fun at all....
> 
> 
> 
> He did say I have to wait on that until we take the kids in a few years...of course I took that to mean that yes, I will get to go to DL in a few years anyway!
> 
> Okay, today is the day I am ironing all of last year's outfits and figuring out what else I need to make.  Can we say I better get busy?!?!?



I never thought I would ever be able to go, so keep the faith!  We leave on Sunday!!!  Of course, right now they are calling for rain 2 of the 3 days we will be there, and it never rains.   Hopefully they will change the forecast.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys. 

I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Sorry to upload so many picts but here is the shirt i made for the Disney on ice This friday for my DD7 and one more to go for the DD13








I know it looks better embroidered but the paint will have to do for now.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

teresajoy said:


> I posted the video in my other multi quote, but here is Sawyer freaking out!!! Thanks for letting me post this again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in case you missed the video earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because I love this dress and the look on Lydia's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course I can't stop there
> 
> Sawyer desperately trying to ignore Drizella and just eat his food in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Drizella!!
> 
> and, just because the girls are too cute and I love all their dresses (Heather made Tessa's pink Cinderella dress and I mad the rest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to repost these!!!



HaHa i just love those pictures of your little one screaming that is something my 2 year would prob do.  If they only knew how much you spent on getting them there then they would really cry.  Oh well. I love the dresses. So cute.


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> teresajoy - That video is awesome!  I wish I had the nerver to try a dress like that since we will be going there in Sept.  My two boys got to dance with Cinderella and my daughter got to dance with Prince Charming on our last trip.  It was a fun experience!
> 
> I hope I can find some of those new Handcock fabrics!  I love the blue Toy Story!
> 
> I finally sewed some yesterday after ruining the dress I was working on a few weeks ago.



Thank you!
I love this dress! It's adorable. 
You are the one was borrowing your friends embroidery machine, aren't you? Did you work things out with that? 
(or was that someone else? I do get confused sometimes!)


mgmsmommy said:


> I'm still catching up on the thread since my return home so don't know what other suggestions you already have. That said I did have an idea  for you.  I used this tutorial  http://accelerando-regina.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-1st-tutorial-notebook-w-matching-pen.html  to make notebook sets for my kids' teachers for Christmas & they were very well received.  I used my embroidery machine to personalize them with their names before I assembled them.  They were quick & easy to make but looked professional.   My only regret was that I forgot to take pictures of them .  HTH
> 
> back to catching up



That is cute!


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> Thank you!
> I love this dress! It's adorable.
> You are the one was borrowing your friends embroidery machine, aren't you? Did you work things out with that?
> (or was that someone else? I do get confused sometimes!)



Thanks!  I am still borrowing the machine and this is for one of her daughters.  I have just let it go.  I know that she likes what I am making, I just wish she was more vocal about it.  I just needed to vent that day!  I still really want an embroidery machine of my own!!


----------



## NiniMorris

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I know I have been completely MIA for too long.... hope you gals still remember me! Things were just too crazy with Dee in Iraq (and getting used to him being home again).... but I am finally back to sewing now.... I'll have to upload some new pictures tonight, I've made Taylor a ton of outfits recently.... and when I listed some of her used outfits from last year's trip (on the site that should not be named) I got a ton of requests for custom orders....so I have finally been busy sewing away again.
> 
> Dee actually rearranged a good chunk of the house when he came home.... he turned what was our small office/den into the guest room, and made the guest room (which is much much bigger) a kinda half office half sewing space with a wall of table space for my sewing machine/embroidery machine/serger another wall full of cubbie things that go almost floor to ceiling and I have finally got all my fabric nice and organized, and I have another little area with bins full of ribbon and a work space to make bows. It has been sooooo nice having my own space to work and sew without cramming onto the desk or working at the dining room table. I guess I will have to take some pictures of my new work space and post. Hopefully it will help me stay productive and get lots and lots of things made.....of course once Dee saw how much some of Taylor's used things sold for, he is treatening to open a sweatshop in our house now that I have my own space. I hope he is joking.... but for those of you who remember he is the one who jokingly told me I better learn to sew and stop spending so much money on customs.... and then laughed when I said I was going to. It is such a huge compliment that he now appreciates my work, and admits how surprised he was that I learned so quickly.
> 
> Now I feel totally out of the loop.... I'm going to have to go at least skim at look at pictures of things I've missed while I was away, but I know I can't read it all. I also deactivated facebook (long story...) so I have missed everything lately.... but what happened to stitchontime? I sent Claire and email asking how I was missing the mickey designs and she responded with a generic "can't fullfill this request due to copyright blah blah".... so did she get in trouble? Heather is ok right? Heather has always been my fav, but I know she can only digitize so much at once, and I know Claire had a bunch of Disney Cruise line designs (we are gonna take a cruise this year and need a ton of new applique designs).... I've seen a few other sites, but their prices are sooooo much higher then Claires and Heathers are..... Anyone know what happened? Claire was a FB friend, but I deactivated, so if she said something I missed it...... is there really no way to get her designs even off site? Please PM me and fill me in if you know anything..... and Heather.... please get busy digitizing more for us lol jk!  I am totally bummed that I didn't just buy every great design I saw even if I didn't need it at the time, because I know there were soooooo many I wanted someday!




Hi Miranda!

Yes I remember you!

I'm actually using some of your creations for your daughter as inspiration for a couple of our dresses this year!  Congratulations on getting a bigger space to create in as well as having hubby home!

Now, get to posting some of those new creations!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I know I have been completely MIA for too long.... hope you gals still remember me! Things were just too crazy with Dee in Iraq (and getting used to him being home again).... but I am finally back to sewing now.... I'll have to upload some new pictures tonight, I've made Taylor a ton of outfits recently.... and when I listed some of her used outfits from last year's trip (on the site that should not be named) I got a ton of requests for custom orders....so I have finally been busy sewing away again.
> 
> Dee actually rearranged a good chunk of the house when he came home.... he turned what was our small office/den into the guest room, and made the guest room (which is much much bigger) a kinda half office half sewing space with a wall of table space for my sewing machine/embroidery machine/serger another wall full of cubbie things that go almost floor to ceiling and I have finally got all my fabric nice and organized, and I have another little area with bins full of ribbon and a work space to make bows. It has been sooooo nice having my own space to work and sew without cramming onto the desk or working at the dining room table. I guess I will have to take some pictures of my new work space and post. Hopefully it will help me stay productive and get lots and lots of things made.....of course once Dee saw how much some of Taylor's used things sold for, he is treatening to open a sweatshop in our house now that I have my own space. I hope he is joking.... but for those of you who remember he is the one who jokingly told me I better learn to sew and stop spending so much money on customs.... and then laughed when I said I was going to. It is such a huge compliment that he now appreciates my work, and admits how surprised he was that I learned so quickly.
> 
> Now I feel totally out of the loop.... I'm going to have to go at least skim at look at pictures of things I've missed while I was away, but I know I can't read it all. I also deactivated facebook (long story...) so I have missed everything lately.... but what happened to stitchontime? I sent Claire and email asking how I was missing the mickey designs and she responded with a generic "can't fullfill this request due to copyright blah blah".... so did she get in trouble? Heather is ok right? Heather has always been my fav, but I know she can only digitize so much at once, and I know Claire had a bunch of Disney Cruise line designs (we are gonna take a cruise this year and need a ton of new applique designs).... I've seen a few other sites, but their prices are sooooo much higher then Claires and Heathers are..... Anyone know what happened? Claire was a FB friend, but I deactivated, so if she said something I missed it...... is there really no way to get her designs even off site? Please PM me and fill me in if you know anything..... and Heather.... please get busy digitizing more for us lol jk!  I am totally bummed that I didn't just buy every great design I saw even if I didn't need it at the time, because I know there were soooooo many I wanted someday!



I saw some of your posts on Facebook, and was worried about you. I'm glad to see you back!

Claire got a warning from Disney to stop selling her designs. Heather is ok for now. 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great


This is really cute?



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Sorry to upload so many picts but here is the shirt i made for the Disney on ice This friday for my DD7 and one more to go for the DD13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks better embroidered but the paint will have to do for now.


Your shirt looks cute! 
I love Heather's Cuties. I'm always amazed how she draws most of these from her imagination then digitizes them. Our Dad is an artist, I think she takes after him! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> HaHa i just love those pictures of your little one screaming that is something my 2 year would prob do.  If they only knew how much you spent on getting them there then they would really cry.  Oh well. I love the dresses. So cute.



Thanks! I love that picture of Sawyer. I literally crack up laughing everytime I see it!  He's actually my nephew, Heathersue's little boy. The little girl in pink Cinderella is Heather's daughter, Tessa; Giselle is my Lydia, Silver Cinderella is my daughter Arminda, and the other two are our brother's girls, Casey as Jasmine and Courtney as Snow White.


----------



## ellenbenny

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great





lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Sorry to upload so many picts but here is the shirt i made for the Disney on ice This friday for my DD7 and one more to go for the DD13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks better embroidered but the paint will have to do for now.




Your work is beautiful and the painting certainly takes more artistic talent than running an embroidery machine.  I think it looks great!!


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I am still borrowing the machine and this is for one of her daughters.  I have just let it go.  I know that she likes what I am making, I just wish she was more vocal about it.  I just needed to vent that day!  I still really want an embroidery machine of my own!!



I can understand needing to vent, I do that once in awhile myself! I'm glad you are ok with it now. 



I am having a horrible time with my sewing machines right now! 

On Saturday night, I was working on an order for the Safari Minnie dresses that I HAD to have out on Monday, I tried to thread my Brother 270D, not realizing that the needle was still down. (it automatically threads with a cartridge thing) well, the threader hit the needle, and part of it flew off. I can't figure out how to get it back on. (I posted pictures on Facebook, I'll repost here in case someone can figure out HOW to get this piece back on. I dread going into the Brother dealership to have them look at it. Let's just say there are VERY VERY WEIRD! ) 

This is the piece that broke off:





It goes on the thingy on the right with the spring on it, somehow:





bcLydia posted a picture of it when it's not down, but I still can't figure out how it hooks on.


Then, I was sewing yesterday, and my faithful Viking decided it was tired or something. Now, my needles keep hitting the face plate, bending and breaking! I don't know how that happened, or how to fix it. 

Luckily, our cousin lent me her Viking Rose machine, and it is sewing like a dream! (knock on wood!) It's an embroidery machine, but I can't get the card reader she gave me with it to work on my computer, so I can't embroider with it. I think it needs software and cords that I don't have! 

Anwyay, that's my long whine of the day (or at least the morning!)


----------



## kjpotter

I'm a real newbie.  But I have two questions:

1.  Does anyone make the pillowcase dresses without actually using a pillowcase?  Are there patterns?

2.  Where do you purchase the appliques such as a mickey head?

Thanks so much!


----------



## revrob

kjpotter said:


> I'm a real newbie.  But I have two questions:
> 
> 1.  Does anyone make the pillowcase dresses without actually using a pillowcase?  Are there patterns?
> 
> 2.  Where do you purchase the appliques such as a mickey head?
> 
> Thanks so much!



WELCOME!

Yes, the pillowcase dress can be made with fabric.  I know that there are some links in the "bookmarks" that are in the first post of this thread.  Go to the bookmarks and search "pillowcase dress"

There is also a great pattern for the pillowcase dress on You Can Make This.
Here is a link:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...ress-with-Matching-Doll-Pattern-Sizes-0-8.htm

The appliques are actually made either "by hand" (there is a link to a tutorial in the first post of this thread) or by machine on an embroidery machine.  There may be sellers occassionally on etsy that sell "patches" that you can attach as an applique, but not real frequently.  Most on this thread either create the applique by hand or machine.


----------



## HeatherSue

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I believe the correct punctuation is
> "To all who come to this happy place; welcome!"
> 
> Walt Disney's speech given at the opening of Disneyland.


Thank you!  I was thinking that's how it should look!



DisneyKings said:


> I'm not an English major, but I think you've got it right.


Thank you!!



mom2rtk said:


> OK, I have yet another take on it. I would go with:
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place: Welcome!"


Thank you, too!! I really appreciate all the help!



Jerseyguy's Wife said:


> Hello, all!  I have just spent a couple of hours admiring your handiwork.  I have to say, I think I may have just stumbled on to something amazing!  I have been wanting to learn to sew for years; my mom is a sewing goddess.  I am not allowed to touch her machine (not for 15 years), but she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas and I am very nearly hopeless.  I can't even sew a straight seam.  I am hoping some of your talent may rub off over the internet.  I just wanted to say hi!


!!!  You have stumbled onto an amazing group of people!  Everyone here is willing to help out and they're all so friendly!  We'll help you with whatever you need!  I suggest starting with some CarlaC patterns from youcanmakethis.com.  Her patterns are perfect for beginners and MUCH easier than commercial patterns.



ireland_nicole said:


> THanks guys for the compliments; I still don't absolutely love the applique part, but I can live with it, and Caitie loves it which is what matters.  It's definitely made me want to do more large scale aplique.  Heathersue; one teensy problem: Yes, Caitie's 10, but wears a size 6/7.  The vida is the size 7 w/o the seam allowances and w/ the elastic tightened as far as it will go.  So it's probably Tessa's size now.  Sorry!


Well...lets see.  How tall is she?  Tessa is almost 50" tall, so she wears a 7 in length.  But, she wears a size 3/4 if you go by her chest/waist/hip measurement.  She's still wearing the stuff I made for her when she was 4, just as shirts instead of dresses! LOL!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Oooh!! You've got it set up so nice!  I bet it feels great to have a "real" sewing area now!



cydswipe said:


> My sister and her DH are celebrating their honeymoon at WDW in Aug.
> I would LOVE to show her the youtube videos of the littel girls dressed like the stepsisters and the little boy's pic freaked out by Prince Charming.
> 
> Anyone have a link... these are kiddos from this thread, right?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I think my sister already posted it, but I can't believe that you want to show your sister my terrorized son!  




littlepeppers said:


> Just bought my 1st CarlaC's today.
> Where is this paper scaling button so I can make sure it it turned off?


I think it will be in different places, based on your printer type.  But, it will almost always have a button that asks if you want to shrink the pictures to fit the page or something and you'll want to make sure you click "no".  When you're done printing the pattern pieces, you can measure the little 1" box on them to make sure it's scaled correctly before you cut out your fabric.



danicaw said:


>


Those cozies look so cute all lined up like that! I think your instinct is right on giving the preschool teacher something more grown up.  When we had a day care, I would get kid-themed stuff and not know what to do with it (I didn't have kids at the time).  I'm sure they'll like whatever you give them, though.  Day care and preschool workers don't get nearly enough credit or recognition for all they do! 



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Life is getting back into some sort of routine for us again and I'm ready to get back to sewing.  I knew just where to come on these nights I can't sleep to get motivation.
> 
> I've done a few projects - Dr Seuss Hats, Pillows, PJ Easy Pants. I'm ready to try something new.


I just wanted to say HI!!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I thought I had it aligned right and tried to finish up...you guessed it.  Only a fraction of an inch off, but enough!  Now I have to find a way to either fix the shirt...or sacrifice it to the scrap heap!  So, my first question is...does anyone know of a way to fix this?  The only thing I can think of ...besides rip it out...yuck! is to try and patch it up with paint...another yuck!  The picture is a bit out of focus...not sure why...but hopfully it will show up on my first try!


It sounds like you've got the fix covered, but I would have suggested the same things as everyone else.  I bought a black fabric marker that was dried up, too!  What's up with that?  So, I just use a sharpie every now and then!

Your shirt looks almost exactly like the one I made myself with this design (besides the whole off-center satin stitch part), same color and everything!  Is it weird that I wear that shirt as an every day shirt and not just at Disney?



allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I want to make my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip.  I'll probably use the simply sweet pattern.  I need some help choosing the fabrics.  Has anyone used the miller fairy frost collection?  If you have PLEASE tell me which colors.  I'm going to have to order the fabric and it its hard to tell the exact shade on the compluter. Any other fabric suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


I haven't used those fabrics, but if you post a picture maybe we can help (unless you already have, I haven't made it to the end of the thread yet).



MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, today was planned an entire day of sewing, but this morning DH tells me his college friend is coming to stay with us Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> I have shirts, fabric and quilts everywhere.  I have two weeks to get all the customs made and the squares for the quilt.  I have clothing bins scattered throughout the house, my bedroom floor is covered in Disney customs.
> 
> Today I get to strip beds, clean DS bedroom because the guest will sleep there, clean the entire house, plan some meals, oh and try to get some sewing done.  Oh, I have an hour of paperwork and billing for my mom every Monday.
> 
> Anyone want to drop in and help me out????  Please.


Aww man, when it rains it pours! ((HUGS)) 

I had a really fun weekend of washing everything in our house and vacuuming everything.  We had a friend of Tessa's spend the night on Saturday, only to wake up and find lice in her hair on Sunday morning!  UGH!!!!  I'm so scared that we're going to get it now.  There are 3 kids in Tessa's class with lice.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> If you are sewing on black & white checked fabric -- which color thread do you use? I usually go with black but was wondering what others use.
> Thanks,
> Carol


I use black, too.



birdie757 said:


> OMG after almost 3 days of tears, frustration and lots of non-Disney language I finally got my embroidery machine sewing again.  I have embroidered the Belle cutie on 4 simply sweet bodices so far...no offense to Heather but I am really tired of looking at it.  I think I am finally making some progress...too bad this was supposed to be done 3 days ago
> 
> Everything went to H-E-double hockey sticks once I needed bobbin thread.  (I got a bobbin stuck last week on my winder so I couldn't use my machine to wind a new one)  I wound it on my regular sewing machine but doubled around the circle thingie twice...cause that is what I had to do on my old Futura...thinking it would help with the embroidery...wrong!  So then I go to three different sewing machine stores to find pre wound bobbins...finally at a Janome dealership I find them.  (FYI to Brother users...Janome bobbins are compatible if you have the newer machines).  So I come home and think I am all set....wrong.  I am still having bobbin issues.  The bobbin thread is way too tight.  We are talking no bobbin thread on the back and throwing huge loops on the top...like this is the bad example they would show in a book or something...lol.  I read the manunal, went online, everything.  Finally after using a different cap on the spool holder, spool nets, and lowering the bobbin tension 5 different times or maybe more I have nice embroidery again.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems after switching to pre wounds with tension?  I had been using it out of the box with no issues before this.  I am assuming the prewounds are done much tighter and nicer than what my machine does with me but I never expected to have this much trouble with it.  Good news is that I learned A LOT about my machine.....now back to work!


This is no help whatsoever, but I haven't had problems switching to prewounds.  I'm sorry you had so many problems with your machine!!

BTW, I take no offense at that comment!  I get pretty sick of looking at my cuties by the time I'm done with them, too.  That's why it took me so long to convert them all to 4x4.



staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am! We are going to WDW for the first time in three weeks. We have been to DL quite a few times. My mom suggested this trip to WDW.. So here we are. I havent sewn for long, I took classes in high school, but that was a while ago. I totally forgot everything! Anyways.. You all have inspired me!!
> 
> I have so far made 3 dresses for my oldest dd, 2 for my youngest dd, and I am in the process of making some princess gowns for them. I also have the pattern, and fabric to make bowling shirts for the boys.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Minnie dresses I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and most of all.. Thanks for the inspiration to do this!


!!! I'm glad that Adi told you to come and post over here!  Your little girls are so cute, and so are their dresses!! You did a great job on those!



squirrel said:


> I have a nephew!  He was born sometime between 3-4am this morning.  Jackson Mikelen is 7 lbs 7 oz.
> 
> My dad, sister and niece's are heading in to see them in about an hour.  They won't wait for me to finish work.  I'm going to visit Saturday.  I will be able to spend more time then anyway as they will be at home.


CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting!!!!



travelbel said:


> Hello! I'm new to the site and sorta new to sewing! I hope to join in! I've been sewing for about 6 years now. My mom was a seamstress and although I attempted to tackle projects when I was in my teens, I didn't really start to appreciate or enjoy it until recently. My DH spoiled me with a fancy embroidery/sewing machine combo (after hearing my repeatedly swear at my old $150 machine!) and I'll sew anything without a zipper! I love to sew for my children, ages 7 and 4, as well as things around the house - curtains, crafty type projects, etc.
> 
> I hope to join in and since we're hoping for our first "stay at Disney" trip (all others have been a one day trip while staying at my grandparents' in Tampa), I'll have lots of fun outfits to make for my daughter especially!


 to you, too!   What kind of embroidery machine do you have?  I've only put in one zipper and I've been sewing for almost 3 years.  I usually find a way around it! LOL!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> An Angry Ode to My Sewing Machine.....
> You do not care
> that I am trying to share
> my gift and talents
> But quit on me when I need you most.
> You better shape up or I'll make you into toast...er
> 
> Am I missing something? Is it common for kids going from 3 to 4 to start being fresh? "fibbing"? or even taking things that aren't theirs?
> Or even- get this- she took a toy from another child, the child tried to take it back and she pushed them!!!
> This is the same kid who 2 months ago the teachers were trying to teacher her to speak up when she wanted to play with other kids cause she speaks so softly.
> Could it be because Hannah is still so needy? (because of her vision issues she doesnt roll over, crawl, doesnt play well independently for long)???
> Or is it a 4 thing, and I just have to buck up and find a new parenting style for my new kid?
> 
> 
> On a good note- I am very excited, i stitched out 2 applique designs for my "circus" themed dress.
> 
> QUESTION- I want to use the ruffle at the top of the strip work dress and the straps, but the bodice is way to little for the designs- But I see lots of other stripworks posted that have embroidery on the bodice- do people typically extend the bodice to whatever length they need it?
> 
> If I use the Simply Sweet bodice, than the ruffle isn't going to be the right size....


I love your poetry! LOL!

((HUGS)) about the problems with Megan. I think you had it really good before and now that she's acting like a normal 3/4 year old it seems much worse to  you.  Hopefully you can figure out what's making her act different!


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> Your shirt looks almost exactly like the one I made myself with this design (besides the whole off-center satin stitch part), same color and everything!  Is it weird that I wear that shirt as an every day shirt and not just at Disney?



Hmmm...I wonder where Nini got the idea?  

Actually, my DIL saw the picture of you and your two kids on your site and suggested we do that for one of our days at the park... of course we have 3 guys and I'm not sure if they will all wear Flounder... LOL

Ariel is my DIL's favorite with Snow White running a close second!

Nini


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I want you to know my DH laughed at me last night!  It went a little somthing like this.
> 
> 
> ME:  Hey, you know when we go to Vegas in August we could rent a car and drive over to DL and then fly back from Cali.
> 
> DH:
> 
> ME:  Does that mean no?
> 
> DH:  (Still laughing)  That means no.
> 
> ME:  Really, you are no fun at all....
> 
> 
> 
> He did say I have to wait on that until we take the kids in a few years...of course I took that to mean that yes, I will get to go to DL in a few years anyway!
> 
> Okay, today is the day I am ironing all of last year's outfits and figuring out what else I need to make.  Can we say I better get busy?!?!?



So what was so funny Kim?  I think that is a perfectly reasonable plan.


----------



## t-beri

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Lori!  I can't believe how big the kids are!!!  I love dash, you did a great job


----------



## t-beri

SO it's time, I suppose to start my infamous Disney Trip Customs Binder.  We don't have "official" plans but the friends we normally vacation w/ (at Halloween) have already booked their time share.  for....drum roll, please!  the first week of December.  OUR FIRST MVMCP!!!!  I hope that the beginning of the month won't be as busy.  I can't wait but it sure does make planning customs hard.  Even living here it's hard to say what the weather will be like so I guess I stock up on leggings and long sleeved tees for underneath jumpers.  The best part?  this will be Violets first trip so I get to make matchy customs for the girls!!!  Bad part is I still don't have an applique machine LOL.  
We'll be planning for every park. So that's a lot of customs and even though Mac will be 12.5 I know he will want shirts to match them.  DORK (totally my kid) AHHH!!!  It's so nice to have a trip to plan for.  Just thinking about a WDW trip makes me happy.


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally sewed some yesterday after ruining the dress I was working on a few weeks ago.


This is really cute.  Did you do the applique with a pre-loaded applique?  I have one pre-loaded in my machine and haven't stitched it yet...just wondering if it was the same one.



mgmsmommy said:


> I'm still catching up on the thread since my return home so don't know what other suggestions you already have. That said I did have an idea  for you.  I used this tutorial  http://accelerando-regina.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-1st-tutorial-notebook-w-matching-pen.html  to make notebook sets for my kids' teachers for Christmas & they were very well received.  I used my embroidery machine to personalize them with their names before I assembled them.  They were quick & easy to make but looked professional.   My only regret was that I forgot to take pictures of them .  HTH
> 
> back to catching up



I love these.  That would make a fantastic teacher gift.



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great



Who needs to embroider when you can paint like that?  They are fantastic.



teresajoy said:


> I am having a horrible time with my sewing machines right now!
> 
> On Saturday night, I was working on an order for the Safari Minnie dresses that I HAD to have out on Monday, I tried to thread my Brother 270D, not realizing that the needle was still down. (it automatically threads with a cartridge thing) well, the threader hit the needle, and part of it flew off. I can't figure out how to get it back on. (I posted pictures on Facebook, I'll repost here in case someone can figure out HOW to get this piece back on. I dread going into the Brother dealership to have them look at it. Let's just say there are VERY VERY WEIRD! )
> 
> Anwyay, that's my long whine of the day (or at least the morning!)



Can't help you with the thingy that fell off but just wanted to send


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> This is really cute.  Did you do the applique with a pre-loaded applique?  I have one pre-loaded in my machine and haven't stitched it yet...just wondering if it was the same one.




It is preloaded.  It is from the machine sold at Wallyworld a few years ago.  I am borrowing it from a friend and I made this for her daughter.  I did change the colors a bit.


----------



## eecteacher82

t-beri said:


> SO it's time, I suppose to start my infamous Disney Trip Customs Binder.  We don't have "official" plans but the friends we normally vacation w/ (at Halloween) have already booked their time share.  for....drum roll, please!  the first week of December.  OUR FIRST MVMCP!!!!  I hope that the beginning of the month won't be as busy.  I can't wait but it sure does make planning customs hard.  Even living here it's hard to say what the weather will be like so I guess I stock up on leggings and long sleeved tees for underneath jumpers.  The best part?  this will be Violets first trip so I get to make matchy customs for the girls!!!  Bad part is I still don't have an applique machine LOL.
> We'll be planning for every park. So that's a lot of customs and even though Mac will be 12.5 I know he will want shirts to match them.  DORK (totally my kid) AHHH!!!  It's so nice to have a trip to plan for.  Just thinking about a WDW trip makes me happy.



We will be there then as well! We arrive Dec.5th and leave the 11th. Anyone else going during that time frame?  I would love to meet up!


----------



## NiniMorris

eecteacher82 said:


> We will be there then as well! We arrive Dec.5th and leave the 11th. Anyone else going during that time frame?  I would love to meet up!



We will be there from Nov 27 to Dec 6.....

Nini


----------



## Stephres

Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:






And a matching top:






My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.

To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.











The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

teresajoy said:


> It goes on the thingy on the right with the spring on it, somehow:



I think that's the machine I have. I'll see if I can figure it out



HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to say HI!!!!!



Awww......thanks Heather. How's Sawyer? I've thought of him often over the months.


----------



## NiniMorris

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



I commented on Facebook, but I have to tell you I really love this Swing top modifications!  I have always looked at this top, but felt a bit more modesty was needed for my two girls... I knew it should probably be easy, but I just didn't want to take the time to figure it out!  LOL  Thanks a million!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



So cute, and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## LKD

Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models  
Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress 

Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent 






All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here 
I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.

It's no fair I want to dress up too!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> SO it's time, I suppose to start my infamous Disney Trip Customs Binder.  We don't have "official" plans but the friends we normally vacation w/ (at Halloween) have already booked their time share.  for....drum roll, please!  the first week of December.  OUR FIRST MVMCP!!!!  I hope that the beginning of the month won't be as busy.  I can't wait but it sure does make planning customs hard.  Even living here it's hard to say what the weather will be like so I guess I stock up on leggings and long sleeved tees for underneath jumpers.  The best part?  this will be Violets first trip so I get to make matchy customs for the girls!!!  Bad part is I still don't have an applique machine LOL.
> We'll be planning for every park. So that's a lot of customs and even though Mac will be 12.5 I know he will want shirts to match them.  DORK (totally my kid) AHHH!!!  It's so nice to have a trip to plan for.  Just thinking about a WDW trip makes me happy.



Yay for your trip!!! You will get to see the Osborne lights! I love the snow! 

Wait.. let me clarify that! I love snow in Florida, when it's HOT out!  Only Disney can make perfect snow! 



Granna4679 said:


> Can't help you with the thingy that fell off but just wanted to send



Thanks. And, thank you for using my technical term for the part. 


Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!


Stephanie, the charm skirt and top are SOOOO cute!!!! I love those. Someday I'm going to make a patchwork twirl.. yep, someday.....

Andy you NEEEED to get out that embroidery machine! Seriously, it isn't hard at all! You can do it! Arminda can do it, I know you can! 

The Emma top is adorable! Arminda and Lydia would love that material! 



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I think that's the machine I have. I'll see if I can figure it out



Thank you!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

Mine is the 270D It only has one spring thing that hangs down. Here's pics of mine. Sorry I wasn't much help


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

Here's a few pics of Drew today. We spent the day at Children's. I'm amazed how funny he can be.

They took 8 vials of blood for testing. I told him to smile it was over




Finally done and ready to stop by the "OverFillMyFries" McD's
It's right by the hospital and they always give Drew twice the amount of fries we order. He thinks its the best ever


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


> We don't have it here in Texas either.  Wonder if it's like Big Red?  I'd never had that before I moved here.  Didn't realize there were so many regional sodas!


I've never heard of Big Red!  



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT but this is the only group who will understand this.  My oldest is having to do a project on a country of our heritage.  Apparently, we are from the great international country of epcot..  So now, I have to make 2 dishes for this "country".  What are your favorites?  I figure Italy is probably covered so I need a main and a dessert.
> 
> Disclaimer- Yes we know it is not a real country but my child is disabled and if this helps us inspire learning, then I am going along with it.


That is so sweet!  I love that you're just going with it!  



glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt


Caleb's shirts are so cool!  That kid is getting so big!  I can't believe how old he looks!  I remember when he was just a little squirt!  The Dash on the back of the shirt looks fantastic!!

I can't express in writing how much I LOOOVE the patchwork twirl and the Walt/Mickey shirt.  I seriously, really, really, really, really LOOOOOVE it!!  Now I think I need to make one for our May trip and I really don't have time!  



NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton


Oooh!!! I love the Toy Story fabrics!!  They're all so cute!



NiniMorris said:


> I promise this is the last post I will make about my yucky t shirt...I used a bit of paint to cover up the remaining yellow, used some fray check on the edges that were not caught by the satin stitch, and retrimmed  some areas that the stitching was off.
> 
> From a distance of about 10 feet it looks ok.  but anything closer is not so ok...and if you are standing next to it it looks down right terrible.
> 
> I love this design so much, I can;t bear to have it out in public looking so bad...so my plan right now, is to just get a new shirt and start over!  In the long run I think it would have been cheaper...and I know it would have been quicker!
> 
> ...on a side note, I found out my daughter and SIL might make the trip with us. (not holding my breath on that one)  If so, I will have a total of 16 dresses and 114 t shirts to make!  I have finished only one dress (and will probably have to remake it DD9 is developing a bit more than I would like!) and have a total of 5 in various stages of construction.  I have only finished 10 of the t shirts...guess I'd better get cracking!!!!
> 
> Nini


Aww.... I'm sorry you couldn't make it work- especially after spending all that time on it.  When I made the shirt, I did the applique on a piece of stabilizer and then I cut around the design, used a sharpie to color the edges of the white stabilizer black, and then sewed it onto my shirt with invisible thread.  You could also stitch it onto wash away stabilizer, rinse the stabilizer away, and then stitch that onto the shirt.  Or, you can just try it again right onto the shirt.   I love that shirt!  When I get a stain on the one I have (I always do), I'll make myself a new one!

That is  LOT of shirts!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> Well, what do you know about that! So, most people don't remember the old Faygo commercials with everyone singing on the boat?? Oh ,so sad!
> Here, everyone watch this!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQqyDj7RX6Y
> 
> ♫♪♫And that's why weeee make Faaaaayyyygo... ♪♪♫
> 
> There, now you will all be singing that in your head all day!


I remember the song, but not the visual from it!  It makes me a tear up a bit. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Most digitizers include a jpg or pdf file with at least the thread charts in it that covers the color changes.  The two digitizers I use most (Heather being way in the lead, of course) give wonderful files with the full picture of the design and then the chart showing each color in sequence.  To me, some version of this should be standard.  However, I have found with one digitizer I use in particular, she never sends one.  I have 8 of her designs, and consider her my digitizer of last resort because of this.  And when I have asked her forall the charts, she's only sent one.  Usually I sit squinting and guessing between my computer with the original listing and my embroidery machine w/ a pen and a piece of paper trying to figure it out.  So not fun.


When I first started digitizing I wasn't going to include the thread chart because I never used them.  I'm glad to hear that you like that I include them!  Would it be better if I started including a jpg image of what the design will look like when it's done, like I have in the listings?  It would take me a while to do that since I have 270 designs, but I could start trying to do that with my new ones. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I want you to know my DH laughed at me last night!  It went a little somthing like this.
> 
> 
> ME:  Hey, you know when we go to Vegas in August we could rent a car and drive over to DL and then fly back from Cali.
> 
> DH:
> 
> ME:  Does that mean no?
> 
> DH:  (Still laughing)  That means no.
> 
> ME:  Really, you are no fun at all....
> 
> 
> 
> He did say I have to wait on that until we take the kids in a few years...of course I took that to mean that yes, I will get to go to DL in a few years anyway!
> 
> Okay, today is the day I am ironing all of last year's outfits and figuring out what else I need to make.  Can we say I better get busy?!?!?


I fail to see what was so funny.  



teresajoy said:


> I posted the video in my other multi quote, but here is Sawyer freaking out!!! Thanks for letting me post this again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, just because the girls are too cute and I love all their dresses (Heather made Tessa's pink Cinderella dress and I mad the rest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to repost these!!!


That picture cracks me up every time I see it!  It is probably my all-time favorite Disney picture!   Poor Sawyer!

I can't believe how young Lydia and Tessa look in that picture.  It's hard to believe that was almost 2 years ago!



ncmomof2 said:


> teresajoy - That video is awesome!  I wish I had the nerver to try a dress like that since we will be going there in Sept.  My two boys got to dance with Cinderella and my daughter got to dance with Prince Charming on our last trip.  It was a fun experience!


Awww..that's really cute!!



NiniMorris said:


> ...thanks Heather!  We love you around our house and you are SO a rock star in my daughter and daughter in laws eyes!) it helps to see what they  are ending up with so you can try to figure out what they were thinking....
> Nini


You don't even know how funny it is that you say I'm a rock star in your house.    I'm SUCH a dork!  But, thank you!   



mgmsmommy said:


> I'm still catching up on the thread since my return home so don't know what other suggestions you already have. That said I did have an idea  for you.  I used this tutorial  http://accelerando-regina.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-1st-tutorial-notebook-w-matching-pen.html  to make notebook sets for my kids' teachers for Christmas & they were very well received.  I used my embroidery machine to personalize them with their names before I assembled them.  They were quick & easy to make but looked professional.   My only regret was that I forgot to take pictures of them .  HTH
> back to catching up


That is such a cute idea!  I think anyone would love a gift like that!  I'd like one for myself!  Plus, they used some of my favorite Brother Sister fabric for the example!




mirandag819 said:


> Ok I know I have been completely MIA for too long.... hope you gals still remember me! Things were just too crazy with Dee in Iraq (and getting used to him being home again).... but I am finally back to sewing now.... I'll have to upload some new pictures tonight, I've made Taylor a ton of outfits recently.... and when I listed some of her used outfits from last year's trip (on the site that should not be named) I got a ton of requests for custom orders....so I have finally been busy sewing away again.
> 
> Dee actually rearranged a good chunk of the house when he came home.... he turned what was our small office/den into the guest room, and made the guest room (which is much much bigger) a kinda half office half sewing space with a wall of table space for my sewing machine/embroidery machine/serger another wall full of cubbie things that go almost floor to ceiling and I have finally got all my fabric nice and organized, and I have another little area with bins full of ribbon and a work space to make bows. It has been sooooo nice having my own space to work and sew without cramming onto the desk or working at the dining room table. I guess I will have to take some pictures of my new work space and post. Hopefully it will help me stay productive and get lots and lots of things made.....of course once Dee saw how much some of Taylor's used things sold for, he is treatening to open a sweatshop in our house now that I have my own space. I hope he is joking.... but for those of you who remember he is the one who jokingly told me I better learn to sew and stop spending so much money on customs.... and then laughed when I said I was going to. It is such a huge compliment that he now appreciates my work, and admits how surprised he was that I learned so quickly.
> 
> Now I feel totally out of the loop.... I'm going to have to go at least skim at look at pictures of things I've missed while I was away, but I know I can't read it all. I also deactivated facebook (long story...) so I have missed everything lately.... but what happened to stitchontime? I sent Claire and email asking how I was missing the mickey designs and she responded with a generic "can't fullfill this request due to copyright blah blah".... so did she get in trouble? Heather is ok right? Heather has always been my fav, but I know she can only digitize so much at once, and I know Claire had a bunch of Disney Cruise line designs (we are gonna take a cruise this year and need a ton of new applique designs).... I've seen a few other sites, but their prices are sooooo much higher then Claires and Heathers are..... Anyone know what happened? Claire was a FB friend, but I deactivated, so if she said something I missed it...... is there really no way to get her designs even off site? Please PM me and fill me in if you know anything..... and Heather.... please get busy digitizing more for us lol jk!  I am totally bummed that I didn't just buy every great design I saw even if I didn't need it at the time, because I know there were soooooo many I wanted someday!


Hi Miranda!! I'm so glad to see you again!  I'm glad to hear that everything is better than it had been.   



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great


Your artwork is so wonderful!  I love that you can paint on clothes and make them look so nice!  These outfits are GREAT!  I sent you a PM about the cutie Jasmine.  



teresajoy said:


> I am having a horrible time with my sewing machines right now!
> 
> On Saturday night, I was working on an order for the Safari Minnie dresses that I HAD to have out on Monday, I tried to thread my Brother 270D, not realizing that the needle was still down. (it automatically threads with a cartridge thing) well, the threader hit the needle, and part of it flew off. I can't figure out how to get it back on. (I posted pictures on Facebook, I'll repost here in case someone can figure out HOW to get this piece back on. I dread going into the Brother dealership to have them look at it. Let's just say there are VERY VERY WEIRD! )
> 
> bcLydia posted a picture of it when it's not down, but I still can't figure out how it hooks on.
> 
> 
> Then, I was sewing yesterday, and my faithful Viking decided it was tired or something. Now, my needles keep hitting the face plate, bending and breaking! I don't know how that happened, or how to fix it.


This is why you NEED to win that contest!!



t-beri said:


> SO it's time, I suppose to start my infamous Disney Trip Customs Binder.  We don't have "official" plans but the friends we normally vacation w/ (at Halloween) have already booked their time share.  for....drum roll, please!  the first week of December.  OUR FIRST MVMCP!!!! I hope that the beginning of the month won't be as busy.  I can't wait but it sure does make planning customs hard.  Even living here it's hard to say what the weather will be like so I guess I stock up on leggings and long sleeved tees for underneath jumpers.  The best part?  this will be Violets first trip so I get to make matchy customs for the girls!!!  Bad part is I still don't have an applique machine LOL.
> We'll be planning for every park. So that's a lot of customs and even though Mac will be 12.5 I know he will want shirts to match them.  DORK (totally my kid) AHHH!!!  It's so nice to have a trip to plan for.  Just thinking about a WDW trip makes me happy.


YAY for your upcoming trip!! I'd like to take the kids back in December this year, but I want to wait and see if they come out with some cheap rates at Pop first. 



eecteacher82 said:


> We will be there then as well! We arrive Dec.5th and leave the 11th. Anyone else going during that time frame?  I would love to meet up!


I want to!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:


The charm skirt and shirt are too adorable!  I absolutely love those fabrics together!!  The Emma top looks great with a closed back!  Megan is looking lovely, as usual!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Awww......thanks Heather. How's Sawyer? I've thought of him often over the months.


You are so sweet   Sawyer's doing good. He hasn't had another seizure, thankfully.  Right now I'm freaking out about his ginormous red, stinky, tonsils.  He has an appointment with an ENT in May, but it seems so far away!  How is everyone doing in your neck of the woods?  How's my birthday girl? 



LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models
> Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress
> 
> Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here
> I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
> I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.
> 
> It's no fair I want to dress up too!


!!!! I need to see a bigger picture of your Belle dress!! That looks absolutely fabulous!  The Alice dress is great, especially for something you just whipped up with no pattern!  I can't wait to see what else you've made!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

Stephres said:


> And a matching top:



What a lucky little girl. Very C.U.T.E!  Love the little top too. I'll have to check that out. Sorry about your machine


----------



## danicaw

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



Charm skirt and matching top are soo cute.
And I love the swing top revision... Thanks!

So I had to share this pic... its way OT. 





DDs preschool class went on a field trip to the Kangaroo Farm  
This is her and a baby Wallaroo (or Wallaby).


----------



## ncmomof2

This is one I made today for my friend's daughter.  There are some strings that need to be removed and little things to clean up.  I like how it turned out but I would make the ruffle thicker if I made it for my DD.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models
> Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress
> 
> Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here
> I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
> I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.
> 
> It's no fair I want to dress up too!



Your Belle dress is gorgeous. Show us a larger one, and more pictures please!!


----------



## ellenbenny

eecteacher82 said:


> We will be there then as well! We arrive Dec.5th and leave the 11th. Anyone else going during that time frame?  I would love to meet up!



Planning to be there Dec 4 - 11 with DH, and his son, DIL and DGD for her 4th b-day.  Keep us in mind as we get closer!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

HeatherSue said:


> You are so sweet   Sawyer's doing good. He hasn't had another seizure, thankfully.  Right now I'm freaking out about his ginormous red, stinky, tonsils.  He has an appointment with an ENT in May, but it seems so far away!  How is everyone doing in your neck of the woods?  How's my birthday girl?



So glad he hasn't had another. I hear ya about the forever wait on appts. It's unreal how long our kiddos have to wait. I hope time passes quickly.

We're doing better. A rough few months. We all got swine flu. The rest of us got better in about 7 days. Drew was off school for 6wks. It was the sure Grace of God he finally pulled through. He's given us a few scares since Oct. It took me a long time to stop being angry with God and be ok again. Now that I've handed the baggage to him, we're all doing much better. (why do I not remember this lesson).

Madilynn is doing great! She's in full day Kinder and LOVES it and has the best teacher EVER! 
You know I take a zillion pictures so here you go 
Halloween - dumping her candy to sort and inspect




Her new wall clings that she HAD to have proper attire to hang




But she's still my hand suckin princess




And here's all of us Easter Sunday.




Meagan, DeAnna, Steve
Madilynn, Ryan, Drew & Zander


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

HeatherSue said:


> I've never heard of Big Red!



Bubblegum Flavored Creme Soda. YUM!! I remember getting Big Red or Green River at the little store in bottles.......some years ago. Always a special treat. Right up there with the BubbleGum IceCream with the real gum balls in it we used to get every year in Old Sacramento


----------



## fairygoodmother

Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.

It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep. 
My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.

I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.

Darla


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> You are so sweet   Sawyer's doing good. He hasn't had another seizure, thankfully.  Right now I'm freaking out about his ginormous red, stinky, tonsils.  He has an appointment with an ENT in May, but it seems so far away!



I can attest his tonsils are enormous!  I hope the ent can do something and I bet it would help his sleep and stinkiness, poor baby! They are almost as big as Pierre's ears. 

Thanks for the comments, I didn't have a little girl modeling the skirt so I forgot to show everyone until Heather reminded me. I'm glad you guys found the tutorial helpful (hope so!).


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla, I will keep you all in my prayers. I'm glad she was able to go peacefully and without a prolonged period of pain. May you have a peaceful and safe journey.

Janet


----------



## NiniMorris

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla, you and your family are in our prayers.  Have a safe trip.

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


Darla,
God's peace with your family and travel safe.  There will be day when you and your entire family are united once again, this is God's Promise.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers


----------



## lovesdumbo

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


Prayers for your family.


----------



## ellenbenny

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## woodkins

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family and I am glad that she was able to spend her final days with family and peace.


----------



## livndisney

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I'm sorry


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



I really like the skirt and tee. The tee design is a perfect way to tie in multiple prints from the skirt.

Did you line the back of the revised Emma top? I eliminate that as well as the contrast lining when I do the closed back variation. I have photos of one in progress that I made months ago intending to write a tutorial for my blog. If your version is done with the lining, I'll go ahead and still get a tutorial written for the way I do it.



fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I'm sorry for the loss but glad your family was able to be with her for the end. That's one thing we didn't have a chance to do when my mom passed. We'd planned to bring her home for hospice care but she was gone so much sooner than we'd expected and didn't have time to get things in motion to bring her home.


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I am so sorry for your loss.  Please know that you are in my prayers and safe travelling.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers



I will be praying for Shardai tonight too.  I lost a niece @ 2 yrs old and I remember how hard the following weeks were.


----------



## cydswipe

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> am sorry for your loss.  Safe travels to Arkansas.
> MonicI a
> 
> Darla



I am sorry for your loss.  Safe travels to Arkansas.  
Monica


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

lovesdumbo said:


> Prayers for your family.



God Bless you and your family my prayers are with you


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I posted the video in my other multi quote, but here is Sawyer freaking out!!! Thanks for letting me post this again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, in case you missed the video earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because I love this dress and the look on Lydia's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course I can't stop there
> 
> Sawyer desperately trying to ignore Drizella and just eat his food in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Drizella!!
> 
> and, just because the girls are too cute and I love all their dresses (Heather made Tessa's pink Cinderella dress and I mad the rest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to repost these!!!



This has to be some of the funniest video I've ever seen! Just love it!  And they are all so cute!



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I know I have been completely MIA for too long.... hope you gals still remember me! Things were just too crazy with Dee in Iraq (and getting used to him being home again).... but I am finally back to sewing now.... I'll have to upload some new pictures tonight, I've made Taylor a ton of outfits recently.... and when I listed some of her used outfits from last year's trip (on the site that should not be named) I got a ton of requests for custom orders....so I have finally been busy sewing away again.
> 
> Dee actually rearranged a good chunk of the house when he came home.... he turned what was our small office/den into the guest room, and made the guest room (which is much much bigger) a kinda half office half sewing space with a wall of table space for my sewing machine/embroidery machine/serger another wall full of cubbie things that go almost floor to ceiling and I have finally got all my fabric nice and organized, and I have another little area with bins full of ribbon and a work space to make bows. It has been sooooo nice having my own space to work and sew without cramming onto the desk or working at the dining room table. I guess I will have to take some pictures of my new work space and post. Hopefully it will help me stay productive and get lots and lots of things made.....of course once Dee saw how much some of Taylor's used things sold for, he is treatening to open a sweatshop in our house now that I have my own space. I hope he is joking.... but for those of you who remember he is the one who jokingly told me I better learn to sew and stop spending so much money on customs.... and then laughed when I said I was going to. It is such a huge compliment that he now appreciates my work, and admits how surprised he was that I learned so quickly.
> 
> Now I feel totally out of the loop.... I'm going to have to go at least skim at look at pictures of things I've missed while I was away, but I know I can't read it all. I also deactivated facebook (long story...) so I have missed everything lately.... but what happened to stitchontime? I sent Claire and email asking how I was missing the mickey designs and she responded with a generic "can't fullfill this request due to copyright blah blah".... so did she get in trouble? Heather is ok right? Heather has always been my fav, but I know she can only digitize so much at once, and I know Claire had a bunch of Disney Cruise line designs (we are gonna take a cruise this year and need a ton of new applique designs).... I've seen a few other sites, but their prices are sooooo much higher then Claires and Heathers are..... Anyone know what happened? Claire was a FB friend, but I deactivated, so if she said something I missed it...... is there really no way to get her designs even off site? Please PM me and fill me in if you know anything..... and Heather.... please get busy digitizing more for us lol jk!  I am totally bummed that I didn't just buy every great design I saw even if I didn't need it at the time, because I know there were soooooo many I wanted someday!



Hey Miranda!  Glad to see you back and I can't wait to see more of your cute outfits!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great



So wonderful!  Your painting is fantastic!



teresajoy said:


> I can understand needing to vent, I do that once in awhile myself! I'm glad you are ok with it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a horrible time with my sewing machines right now!
> 
> On Saturday night, I was working on an order for the Safari Minnie dresses that I HAD to have out on Monday, I tried to thread my Brother 270D, not realizing that the needle was still down. (it automatically threads with a cartridge thing) well, the threader hit the needle, and part of it flew off. I can't figure out how to get it back on. (I posted pictures on Facebook, I'll repost here in case someone can figure out HOW to get this piece back on. I dread going into the Brother dealership to have them look at it. Let's just say there are VERY VERY WEIRD! )
> 
> This is the piece that broke off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes on the thingy on the right with the spring on it, somehow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcLydia posted a picture of it when it's not down, but I still can't figure out how it hooks on.
> 
> 
> Then, I was sewing yesterday, and my faithful Viking decided it was tired or something. Now, my needles keep hitting the face plate, bending and breaking! I don't know how that happened, or how to fix it.
> 
> Luckily, our cousin lent me her Viking Rose machine, and it is sewing like a dream! (knock on wood!) It's an embroidery machine, but I can't get the card reader she gave me with it to work on my computer, so I can't embroider with it. I think it needs software and cords that I don't have!
> 
> Anwyay, that's my long whine of the day (or at least the morning!)




Hope it gets better Teresa!  And Big Red is a popular soda here in Texas that I think tastes like a combo of cream and strawberry soda.  It's really sweet and not my favorite.  You can even get it in some restaurants (usually the ones that only serve Royal Crown sodas - no Coke or Pepsi products).  



HeatherSue said:


> I had a really fun weekend of washing everything in our house and vacuuming everything.  We had a friend of Tessa's spend the night on Saturday, only to wake up and find lice in her hair on Sunday morning!  UGH!!!!  I'm so scared that we're going to get it now.  There are 3 kids in Tessa's class with lice.



Been there done that!  And I don't wish it on anybody.  Grace and Claire have caught them twice.  The first time it was at private swim lessons.  A woman from a different culture (one that normally lives with lice) was caught just picking them out of her daughters hair .  Of course, the girls when they went back for their lessons just tossed their towels all together. We had it two days later.  Then Grace caught it again at school in February.  Her class has had 3 major outbreaks of them (the school only notifies you if there are more than 4 students with the same thing - lice, strep, chicken pox - whatever).  Grace and Claire are constantly in each other's beds so Claire had them too. 

Make sure you wash and dry everything (I send Darren to the laundromat so we can get it all done at once, instead of 30 loads at home) even mattres pads, comforters, and blankets.  If you do end up with them, buy the comb called LiceMeister.  It's around $15 but so much better than ones that come with Rid or Nix.  We usually but the Rid, and do that the first day then Nix the second day.  We come it out everyday with the LiceMeister comb.  Days 3-9 we use Lice MD (this doesn't contain any pesticide but is the consistency of vaseline).  It really conditions their hair but is really difficult to wash out.  It takes about 3 times with shampoo to get it out.  Then day 10 we use the Rid again and the next day the Nix.  Usually after the second day I don't find anymore eggs, but I keep combing it out as a precaution.  All it takes is one egg to hatch.  My whole head itches just thinking about it!  Darren, Lilly and I have never caught it thankfully!  I saw that Courtney Cox caught it from her daughter once.  Yuck!  I know they like clean hair/heads but it's so gross!





Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



Love the charm skirt outfit!  Very cute!  And I love your revisions on the Emma top too.  Wish my older girls would fit into that pattern - but they are around a size 8.  Doesn't it only go up to a size 6?


----------



## sahm1000

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers



Is there some way we can tell her that we are thinking of her and praying for her?


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

HeatherSue said:


> I've never heard of Big Red!
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!  I love that you're just going with it!
> 
> 
> Caleb's shirts are so cool!  That kid is getting so big!  I can't believe how old he looks!  I remember when he was just a little squirt!  The Dash on the back of the shirt looks fantastic!!
> 
> I can't express in writing how much I LOOOVE the patchwork twirl and the Walt/Mickey shirt.  I seriously, really, really, really, really LOOOOOVE it!!  Now I think I need to make one for our May trip and I really don't have time!
> 
> 
> Oooh!!! I love the Toy Story fabrics!!  They're all so cute!
> 
> 
> Aww.... I'm sorry you couldn't make it work- especially after spending all that time on it.  When I made the shirt, I did the applique on a piece of stabilizer and then I cut around the design, used a sharpie to color the edges of the white stabilizer black, and then sewed it onto my shirt with invisible thread.  You could also stitch it onto wash away stabilizer, rinse the stabilizer away, and then stitch that onto the shirt.  Or, you can just try it again right onto the shirt.   I love that shirt!  When I get a stain on the one I have (I always do), I'll make myself a new one!
> 
> That is  LOT of shirts!!!!
> 
> 
> I remember the song, but not the visual from it!  It makes me a tear up a bit.
> 
> 
> When I first started digitizing I wasn't going to include the thread chart because I never used them.  I'm glad to hear that you like that I include them!  Would it be better if I started including a jpg image of what the design will look like when it's done, like I have in the listings?  It would take me a while to do that since I have 270 designs, but I could start trying to do that with my new ones.
> 
> 
> I fail to see what was so funny.
> 
> 
> That picture cracks me up every time I see it!  It is probably my all-time favorite Disney picture!   Poor Sawyer!
> 
> I can't believe how young Lydia and Tessa look in that picture.  It's hard to believe that was almost 2 years ago!
> 
> 
> Awww..that's really cute!!
> 
> 
> You don't even know how funny it is that you say I'm a rock star in your house.    I'm SUCH a dork!  But, thank you!
> 
> 
> That is such a cute idea!  I think anyone would love a gift like that!  I'd like one for myself!  Plus, they used some of my favorite Brother Sister fabric for the example!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Miranda!! I'm so glad to see you again!  I'm glad to hear that everything is better than it had been.
> 
> 
> Your artwork is so wonderful!  I love that you can paint on clothes and make them look so nice!  These outfits are GREAT!  I sent you a PM about the cutie Jasmine.
> 
> 
> This is why you NEED to win that contest!!
> 
> 
> YAY for your upcoming trip!! I'd like to take the kids back in December this year, but I want to wait and see if they come out with some cheap rates at Pop first.
> 
> 
> I want to!



Heather I just sent you a PM.  Thanks again for the compliment


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



So cute!! And the kids have gotten so big.

I love the top you used for Ella.  Would you mind sharing the pattern?  Looks good for the hot Texas summer that will be here soon.


----------



## WelovMickey!

NiniMorris said:


> I know, I know...Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> Nini



Heather Sue... I looked and I am in love! Now I need to get some designs and buy an embroidery machine. In that order lol!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally sewed some yesterday after ruining the dress I was working on a few weeks ago.


The fabric is super cute and the ruffles look perfect! Great job!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Hello everyone I have been so busy... My daughter changed her mind and wants a Mad hatter Tea party for her birhtday so this is what i have been working on.  This dress is for the DD2 now i have to work on the DD7 she wants a Alice dress with a apron with Alice on the front.  Wish me luck i have never made anything like that.   Oh keep in mind i painted the scenes Sitll cant embroider like you guys.
> 
> I am so inspired by everyones pictures they are so great


You have a talent for painting! They look amazing.



t-beri said:


> SO it's time, I suppose to start my infamous Disney Trip Customs Binder.  We don't have "official" plans but the friends we normally vacation w/ (at Halloween) have already booked their time share.  for....drum roll, please!  the first week of December.  OUR FIRST MVMCP!!!!  I hope that the beginning of the month won't be as busy.  I can't wait but it sure does make planning customs hard.  Even living here it's hard to say what the weather will be like so I guess I stock up on leggings and long sleeved tees for underneath jumpers.  The best part?  this will be Violets first trip so I get to make matchy customs for the girls!!!  Bad part is I still don't have an applique machine LOL.
> We'll be planning for every park. So that's a lot of customs and even though Mac will be 12.5 I know he will want shirts to match them.  DORK (totally my kid) AHHH!!!  It's so nice to have a trip to plan for.  Just thinking about a WDW trip makes me happy.



mmmm...a Disney Trip Custom Binder sounds intriguing! Care to share?


fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## glorib

Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  But you've all got to stop mentioning how big the kids are getting!  I'm trying to ignore it!  



karamat said:


> So cute!! And the kids have gotten so big.
> 
> I love the top you used for Ella.  Would you mind sharing the pattern?  Looks good for the hot Texas summer that will be here soon.



I just used CarlaC's simply sweet halter version - I elongated the bodice and the ties, then just added a loop in the middle of the back to tie the ties through.  Hope that makes sense.  If not, let me know and I'll try and take pics of what I'm talking about!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm glad she was able to go peacefully.  Your whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> Love the charm skirt outfit!  Very cute!  And I love your revisions on the Emma top too.  Wish my older girls would fit into that pattern - but they are around a size 8.  Doesn't it only go up to a size 6?



This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.


Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.

Here's the front of the dress that resulted:





The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute. 





BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  But you've all got to stop mentioning how big the kids are getting!  I'm trying to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just used CarlaC's simply sweet halter version - I elongated the bodice and the ties, then just added a loop in the middle of the back to tie the ties through.  Hope that makes sense.  If not, let me know and I'll try and take pics of what I'm talking about!



You are so talented at adjusting patterns!  I totally get what you did, but never would have thought of something like that.


----------



## Granna4679

glorib said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  But you've all got to stop mentioning how big the kids are getting!  I'm trying to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just used CarlaC's simply sweet halter version - I elongated the bodice and the ties, then just added a loop in the middle of the back to tie the ties through.  Hope that makes sense.  If not, let me know and I'll try and take pics of what I'm talking about!



Oh I get it!  Thanks...that is so cute!  Did you "hand applique" the picture?  What size hoop did you use if you hooped it?



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



Love the back of the dress.  So...the elastic goes from the sides but not all the way to the middle?  Or does the elastic go all the way across?


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



Thanks Lisa!  That might make a great top for my girls here!  Texas is so stinkin' hot in the summer!  

Your "mistake" and the right one are perfect!  Love it!  What size is your "mistake"?  Any chance it's a 7/8 or a 2?  Just hoping!


----------



## LisaZoe

Granna4679 said:


> Love the back of the dress.  So...the elastic goes from the sides but not all the way to the middle?  Or does the elastic go all the way across?



I sewed elastic to the end of each sash piece. The elastic was about 4" long and the same width as the sash. I was going to just use the sashes without elastic but worried it might be uncomfortable if tied snuggly. The elastic could be pulled tight, too, but hopefully not so much that it wouldn't still have some give.



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks Lisa!  That might make a great top for my girls here!  Texas is so stinkin' hot in the summer!



I think this is the perfect style for summer! It's cute without being too little girl and nice without being too dressed up. I do like the original back style but think this variation will appeal to a broader range of people.



sahm1000 said:


> Your "mistake" and the right one are perfect!  Love it!  What size is your "mistake"?  Any chance it's a 7/8 or a 2?  Just hoping!



Sorry, it falls between those.  It's probably more of a 4/5 (maybe 6). One thing I'm trying to figure out is how to add more length for the skirt section without changing the overall look. This dress started as a 16" skirt which is the longest for the Zoe skirt. Finished the dress is about 23.5" long. I know the bodice will lengthen for larger sizes but not enough to go up to my target range of 10/12 (I'm trying to go up to that size for patterns whenever possible). I'm thinking I may need to add a 3rd 'tier' to the skirt so the proportions look right even at the bigger sizes. First, though, I need to get the Audrey pattern finished!!!


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!


VERY CUTE, Steph!  I always love your tutorials!



LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models
> Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress
> 
> Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here
> I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
> I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.
> 
> It's no fair I want to dress up too!



WELCOME!  You're Belle dress looks fantastic!  You could dress up if you wanted LOL.  We have been known to semi-customize our outfits as well.  We just dress ourselves a little more subtly.  You might be surprised at what your nieces will wear. My almost 12 yo son still likes Mickey head tees and Teresa's 18 (is he 19 now??) yo was the duke for his sisters and cousin when they dressed up in cinderella (and stepsisters) attire. So,there's hope



teresajoy said:


> Yay for your trip!!! You will get to see the Osborne lights! I love the snow!
> 
> Wait.. let me clarify that! I love snow in Florida, when it's HOT out!  Only Disney can make perfect snow!



I'm pretty excited. I want to start on outfits NOW LOL.  You know me.....



fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Oh, Darla. We will be thinking of your here in FL. sugar.


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, it falls between those.  It's probably more of a 4/5 (maybe 6). One thing I'm trying to figure out is how to add more length for the skirt section without changing the overall look. This dress started as a 16" skirt which is the longest for the Zoe skirt. Finished the dress is about 23.5" long. I know the bodice will lengthen for larger sizes but not enough to go up to my target range of 10/12 (I'm trying to go up to that size for patterns whenever possible). I'm thinking I may need to add a 3rd 'tier' to the skirt so the proportions look right even at the bigger sizes. First, though, I need to get the Audrey pattern finished!!!



Darn!  I was hoping!  I love it when patterns go up to the bigger sizes.  My oldest girls are just 6 and 4 but they are both REALLY tall!  So they can still wear the little girl styles, but I have problems finding ones that fit.  Claire (my 4 year old) is a little on the chunky side but she has started slimming down (after a year of closely monitoring her intake  b/c the pediatrician didn't want any weight gain) but she is completely off the charts for height.  When she was 3 she was 110% but when she turned 4 they couldn't even chart her.  At her 4 year old physical she was the average height for a 7 year old!  Grace is tall too - when we go in two weeks she'll be able to ride all of the rides this year - even Rock 'n Rollercoaster.  But Grace is thin as a rail and I have a hard time buying things long enough that will fit her in the waist.  I'm just hoping that Lilly will be average maybe????


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!


Thank you so much for the tute!  I've been wanting to try a closed version, but wasn't completely sure how to manage it!  I can't wait to try now.  Love the skirt, sorry about your machine.


LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models
> Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress
> 
> Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here
> I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
> I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.
> 
> It's no fair I want to dress up too!


I agree, we need bigger pics of the Belle Dress- Welcome!


danicaw said:


> Charm skirt and matching top are soo cute.
> And I love the swing top revision... Thanks!
> 
> So I had to share this pic... its way OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDs preschool class went on a field trip to the Kangaroo Farm
> This is her and a baby Wallaroo (or Wallaby).


Kangaroo farm?



ncmomof2 said:


> This is one I made today for my friend's daughter.  There are some strings that need to be removed and little things to clean up.  I like how it turned out but I would make the ruffle thicker if I made it for my DD.



Great job!


LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> So glad he hasn't had another. I hear ya about the forever wait on appts. It's unreal how long our kiddos have to wait. I hope time passes quickly.
> 
> We're doing better. A rough few months. We all got swine flu. The rest of us got better in about 7 days. Drew was off school for 6wks. It was the sure Grace of God he finally pulled through. He's given us a few scares since Oct. It took me a long time to stop being angry with God and be ok again. Now that I've handed the baggage to him, we're all doing much better. (why do I not remember this lesson).
> 
> Madilynn is doing great! She's in full day Kinder and LOVES it and has the best teacher EVER!
> You know I take a zillion pictures so here you go
> Halloween - dumping her candy to sort and inspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new wall clings that she HAD to have proper attire to hang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she's still my hand suckin princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of us Easter Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meagan, DeAnna, Steve
> Madilynn, Ryan, Drew & Zander


Y'all look great!



fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla, I'm praying for you and your family


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers



Praying for her now.



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



Oh wow!  How incredibly perfect is that!  I love this version, although for my Caitie I wouldn't be able to do 3 bows on the back; she loves girly clothes, but spins and hops so much I'm already retying bows often; having to manage 3 instead of 1 would probably cause me to lose my religion LOL


----------



## LisaZoe

sahm1000 said:


> Darn!  I was hoping!  I love it when patterns go up to the bigger sizes.  My oldest girls are just 6 and 4 but they are both REALLY tall!  So they can still wear the little girl styles, but I have problems finding ones that fit.  Claire (my 4 year old) is a little on the chunky side but she has started slimming down (after a year of closely monitoring her intake  b/c the pediatrician didn't want any weight gain) but she is completely off the charts for height.  When she was 3 she was 110% but when she turned 4 they couldn't even chart her.  At her 4 year old physical she was the average height for a 7 year old!  Grace is tall too - when we go in two weeks she'll be able to ride all of the rides this year - even Rock 'n Rollercoaster.  But Grace is thin as a rail and I have a hard time buying things long enough that will fit her in the waist.  I'm just hoping that Lilly will be average maybe????



Zoe was/is tall for her age. She's a bit chunky right now but I'm hoping that is a phase of her growth cycle. I keep her in sports as much of the year as I can so she stays active. I wish she'd let me sew more for her because the clothes we buy are really not the best fit for her body.



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh wow!  How incredibly perfect is that!  I love this version, although for my Caitie I wouldn't be able to do 3 bows on the back; she loves girly clothes, but spins and hops so much I'm already retying bows often; having to manage 3 instead of 1 would probably cause me to lose my religion LOL



One thing I was considering was that it would be fairly simple to get this look without actually using sashes. The back would be elastic in casing with bows sewn in place to give this look without the maintenance.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Hello everyone. 
 I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns. 

The shirt:





close up of my first ever applique:





Shirt and capri pants together:


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers



Prayers for Shardai.  I just can't imagine what she is going through.


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.



OH!  That is gorgeous!




LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, it falls between those.  It's probably more of a 4/5 (maybe 6). One thing I'm trying to figure out is how to add more length for the skirt section without changing the overall look. This dress started as a 16" skirt which is the longest for the Zoe skirt. Finished the dress is about 23.5" long. I know the bodice will lengthen for larger sizes but not enough to go up to my target range of 10/12 (I'm trying to go up to that size for patterns whenever possible). I'm thinking I may need to add a 3rd 'tier' to the skirt so the proportions look right even at the bigger sizes. First, though, I need to get the Audrey pattern finished!!!



ooh--I have a size 5 kid!  Do you need it modeled?



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my first ever applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt and capri pants together:



It looks great!


----------



## ncmomof2

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla




I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littlepeppers

Stephres said:


> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!



Your DD is getting so big.  I love looking at your pics to see her grow up.  

I also noticed she had a Marie cat.  I will have to take a pic of my DD sad Marie.  She gets washed w/ the whites every Wed. for 2yrs now.  She is just a shell.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Do any of you ever do any of your appilques by hand sewing - like needle and thread, putting you fabric in a regular hoop - not on the machine? The Squirt applique I am making - I just don't trust my free machine applique skills yet to do the little details - so here I sit between patients hand embroidery the spots on Squirt and will probably do all his facial features too. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers



Prayers for both families are being said tonight.



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

fairygoodmother said:


> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Thinking about you today Darla. 



LisaZoe said:


> I really like the skirt and tee. The tee design is a perfect way to tie in multiple prints from the skirt.
> 
> Did you line the back of the revised Emma top? I eliminate that as well as the contrast lining when I do the closed back variation. I have photos of one in progress that I made months ago intending to write a tutorial for my blog. If your version is done with the lining, I'll go ahead and still get a tutorial written for the way I do it.



Thanks, I like that design too. I had four squares leftover so it worked perfectly!

I actually didn't address the lining. I didn't want to reveal to much about the instructions and pattern to keep people from purchasing it, you know? The tutorial focuses on how I changed the contrast piece in the back and the back piece and how to attach the contrast to the finished top. I have made it both ways and did not line it for this project. If it was white fabric, I probably would line it. If you want to go ahead and do your tutorial it would be fine with me; it sounds more detailed and might help people more. I looked at your blog before I posted it and couldn't find it.



sahm1000 said:


> Love the charm skirt outfit!  Very cute!  And I love your revisions on the Emma top too.  Wish my older girls would fit into that pattern - but they are around a size 8.  Doesn't it only go up to a size 6?



The biggest size is 7/8 but the finished chest measurement is 25 1/4 so if that fits it should be fine. I often make things in smaller sizes and then lengthen. I extended the back and added elastic like Lisa said so hopefully it will have some growing room.



LisaZoe said:


>



Gorgeous! I love the striped fabric as piping. I need to try your skirt pattern, next project!



Disneymom1218 said:


>



Very cute! That is a great first project! I love it with the capris.


Thanks to everyone who commented on the charm skirt and swing top. It feels so good to sew a little! I've missed you guys and your encouragement. I wish we had that in all aspects on our life.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla - Prayers for you and your family and safe travels home.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



Sooo cute!  I really like the bows in the back.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my first ever applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt and capri pants together:



That's your first applique?!  It's good.  I'm lucky if mine look that good ever.


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Is there some way we can tell her that we are thinking of her and praying for her?



I don't know if I posted this here - but just in case
I am sending flowers from the Disboutiquers for the Mya's service tomorrow.  
Anyone can also leave a message in Shardai's guest book on her caringbridge site.  She is also on facebook, so if you are a friend with her, you can send a message there.



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



  This is GORGOUS!  Absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> One thing I was considering was that it would be fairly simple to get this look without actually using sashes. The back would be elastic in casing with bows sewn in place to give this look without the maintenance.



Thanks so much!  That sounds perfect


Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my first ever applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt and capri pants together:



Great job!  Love the color combo, too!


----------



## Disneymom1218

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks so much!  That sounds perfect
> 
> 
> Great job!  Love the color combo, too!



Thank you for your kind words. EVERYONE. it was a toss up with the color combo. I stood there with the bolt of fabric in the store going back and forth between the hot pink with flowers and a Bright yellow fabric. The Hot pink spoke to me more as I have to very girly girl tomboys LOL if that makes any sense at all . I will be working on my DD7s outfit today.


----------



## HeatherSue

danicaw said:


> Charm skirt and matching top are soo cute.
> And I love the swing top revision... Thanks!
> 
> So I had to share this pic... its way OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDs preschool class went on a field trip to the Kangaroo Farm
> This is her and a baby Wallaroo (or Wallaby).


That is the cutest little Wallaby!  How cool that she got to hold it!



ncmomof2 said:


>


Another cute creation!  This picture makes your DD look too old! She's such a pretty girl!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> So glad he hasn't had another. I hear ya about the forever wait on appts. It's unreal how long our kiddos have to wait. I hope time passes quickly.
> 
> We're doing better. A rough few months. We all got swine flu. The rest of us got better in about 7 days. Drew was off school for 6wks. It was the sure Grace of God he finally pulled through. He's given us a few scares since Oct. It took me a long time to stop being angry with God and be ok again. Now that I've handed the baggage to him, we're all doing much better. (why do I not remember this lesson).
> 
> Madilynn is doing great! She's in full day Kinder and LOVES it and has the best teacher EVER!
> You know I take a zillion pictures so here you go
> Halloween - dumping her candy to sort and inspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meagan, DeAnna, Steve
> Madilynn, Ryan, Drew & Zander


Thank you so much for the pictures!! My favorite is of Madilynn in her Cinderella dress, of course.   I love the family picture, too!! Your kids are growing up!  Why do these kids keep doing that? 

That must have been so scary when Drew was so sick with the swine flu!  My kids got it and I know how worried I was.  But, they were better after a week.  So, I can imagine you were pretty terrified.    I'm sorry you had such a rough winter.  I pray that things stay better for you now!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Bubblegum Flavored Creme Soda. YUM!! I remember getting Big Red or Green River at the little store in bottles.......some years ago. Always a special treat. Right up there with the BubbleGum IceCream with the real gum balls in it we used to get every year in Old Sacramento


Mmmmmm....that sounds yummy!  I used to love the bubble gum ice cream, too!



fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry.  I'll pray for your family.  How is your dad handling this? I'm sorry, I didn't see the posts on facebook.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers


My heart breaks for her.  I can't imagine what she must be going through. right now. 



Granna4679 said:


> I lost a niece @ 2 yrs old and I remember how hard the following weeks were.


That is awful.  I'm so sorry you had to endure a loss like that.  



sahm1000 said:


> Been there done that!  And I don't wish it on anybody.  Grace and Claire have caught them twice.  The first time it was at private swim lessons.  A woman from a different culture (one that normally lives with lice) was caught just picking them out of her daughters hair.  Of course, the girls when they went back for their lessons just tossed their towels all together. We had it two days later.  Then Grace caught it again at school in February.  Her class has had 3 major outbreaks of them (the school only notifies you if there are more than 4 students with the same thing - lice, strep, chicken pox - whatever).  Grace and Claire are constantly in each other's beds so Claire had them too.
> 
> Make sure you wash and dry everything (I send Darren to the laundromat so we can get it all done at once, instead of 30 loads at home) even mattres pads, comforters, and blankets.  If you do end up with them, buy the comb called LiceMeister.  It's around $15 but so much better than ones that come with Rid or Nix.  We usually but the Rid, and do that the first day then Nix the second day.  We come it out everyday with the LiceMeister comb.  Days 3-9 we use Lice MD (this doesn't contain any pesticide but is the consistency of vaseline).  It really conditions their hair but is really difficult to wash out.  It takes about 3 times with shampoo to get it out.  Then day 10 we use the Rid again and the next day the Nix.  Usually after the second day I don't find anymore eggs, but I keep combing it out as a precaution.  All it takes is one egg to hatch.  My whole head itches just thinking about it!  Darren, Lilly and I have never caught it thankfully!  I saw that Courtney Cox caught it from her daughter once.  Yuck!  I know they like clean hair/heads but it's so gross!


We have never gotten lice, thankfully. I am hoping that maybe they just don't like our hair (even though it's clean )!  The little girls we wanted to adopt had lice every time they came over.  They still have it to this day (and have had it for at least a year and a half).  But, I treated their hair with the Lice MD and nit picked every time they were at our house. I was actually surprised that none of us got it. I went through Tessa's hair really thoroughly today and I still didn't see anything.  I can't stop itching, though!  It turns out that 3 kids in her class also have it (I can't remember if I already said that), but no one told us!  They must have the 4 kid rule, too!  Ugh!  She's been going to school with her hair up and heavily hair sprayed ever day this week! 

I vacuumed and washed/dried everything I could think of on Sunday after the little girl left.  It took me all day long, and part of the next day. The laundry room was so piled with blankets and such that I was afraid I would recontaminate the clean stuff when I got it out of the dryer! I should have sent Henry to the laundromat, I never thought of that! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Heather I just sent you a PM.  Thanks again for the compliment


Thank you for being so sweet about it! 



WelovMickey! said:


> Heather Sue... I looked and I am in love! Now I need to get some designs and buy an embroidery machine. In that order lol!


 Now that's my kind of thought process! 



glorib said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  But you've all got to stop mentioning how big the kids are getting!  I'm trying to ignore it!
> 
> I just used CarlaC's simply sweet halter version - I elongated the bodice and the ties, then just added a loop in the middle of the back to tie the ties through.  Hope that makes sense.  If not, let me know and I'll try and take pics of what I'm talking about!


Just look at how little they were in your signature.  *sigh* 

Thank you for telling us how you did the top!  I was trying to figure out what pattern that was, or if you made your own.  I love the style, perfect for applique!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:


I adore the piping you made for this dress!  That adds so much to the final look!  I also love the back- SO very pretty!  This is definitely one of my favorites of yours!  I also like how long you made the lace layer.  I need to figure out how to make my lace look as nice as yours!



t-beri said:


> Something about Corey being 18 or 19.


I accidentally deleted what you actually said, so I improvised. But, you are giving me a heart attack- he's 17!!  He'll be 18 on June 12, but I prefer not to think about that.  



Disneymom1218 said:


>


No way!! I can't believe that is your first applique and that you made these with no pattern!! You did a wonderful job!  You are a natural at applique! I think the Mickey head is a very difficult applique to do with all the rounded edges.  So, I am VERY impressed!! I can't wait to see what else you come up with!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do any of you ever do any of your appilques by hand sewing - like needle and thread, putting you fabric in a regular hoop - not on the machine? The Squirt applique I am making - I just don't trust my free machine applique skills yet to do the little details - so here I sit between patients hand embroidery the spots on Squirt and will probably do all his facial features too. Does anyone else do this?


Yes!  I always did the small details with a needle and thread (back when I used a regular machine).  Teresa posted a link to some video tutorials of how to do certain embroidery stitches and I watched those to learn how.  Here's a link, in case you're interested in seeing them:
http://www.needlenthread.com/2006/10/video-library-of-hand-embroidery.html



Stephres said:


> .
> I've missed you guys and your encouragement. I wish we had that in all aspects on our life.


Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> I posted the video in my other multi quote, but here is Sawyer freaking out!!! Thanks for letting me post this again!!!



Awww, gotta love a Disney freak out, my Ryan had that down to a science when we took him at the wonderful age of two...oh boy, memories 





NaeNae said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> Look what my Hancocks got in today!  She said she also received a reorder sheet with the order so it looks like they will be carrying a lot more Disney fabric!  She said she was very excited to get so many different ones in.  There were a lot more, these are just the ones I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cotton



WOWZA!!  I'm gonna have to check that out!



glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



I love your work!!!!   I'm making bowling shirts for my boys too, I like your fabric placements, gives me an idea of what I want to do 



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.



I love both creations, but the dress is my favorite- JUST BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Thank you everyone for the kind remarks about my dress and my version of HeatherSues Jasmine.  Does anyone here make the clay bead jewlry.  I want an Alice in Wonderland theme for my DD7 Bday coming up.  I saw some on that selling sight but would love to save someone the fees they pay to list there .  Thanks.  Oh and any suggestions on a Mad hatter theme b day party are welcome.  Thanks


----------



## ut*disney

When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?

I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.


----------



## snubie

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla


Hugs to you Darla.



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Here's the skirt set that was my original project.


Just gorgeous and it is in Lauren's size!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my first ever applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt and capri pants together:


Great job on your first applique!



ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.



I do not have a serger so I just zig zag stitch the seam allowance after straight stitching the seam.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I adore the piping you made for this dress!  That adds so much to the final look!  I also love the back- SO very pretty!  This is definitely one of my favorites of yours!  I also like how long you made the lace layer.  I need to figure out how to make my lace look as nice as yours!



I actually cut this lace last year, I think, which is why it's longer than usual. I was considering shortening it but hated to waste fabric. LOL It's not a lot longer, really just a little over 1" more than the Zoe skirt instructions list. I think it may start to curve closer to the side seam, though.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

I MADE BOWS!!! Pics to come!!!  It was amazingly easy and Ella likes them a lot.  I just bought wide cotton headbands to put them on until she has hair. lol THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.



I usually serge, but zig-zag stitch works too.


----------



## ncmomof2

Does anyone have the Brother 2500D?  Do you like it?  If you don't mind, how much did it cost?  There is one on Craigslist but it seems high so I was going to see if they will take a significat amount less.  Any thoughts?  On buying on craigslist or about the machine?  Also, what do you all think about buying a michine from online if the price is good?  I am worried about upkeep and warrenties.


----------



## ellenbenny

I came home from work to wait for delivery of my NEW MACHINE!

New to me anyway.  Can't wait to get it, but it requires a signature and I don't want to wait another day, so I am working from home today.  At least until Fedex comes.

I could use some advice on the sizing of my Vida for a Big Give.  

The little girl is 41" tall.  The completed dress is about 21" long from shoulder to hem.  I think this is the right length, but I don't have this measurement from her.  

The straps are knotted so the length is slightly adjustable that way.  Anyone have a 41" tall kid they can measure for dress length?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Wanted to keep you guys up to date on my sewing. I made a charm skirt for a cute little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine is on its last legs I think. It will not zig zag without dropping stitches. I have had it serviced, cleaned and I used two sheets of stabilizer and different needles. Nothing works. It used to be so dependable. I think I might really have to start learning how to use the embroidery machine that has been mocking me for months in the corner.
> 
> To cheer myself up I decided to try the Emma Swing Top with a closed back. It really wasn't much more difficult than the original pattern. I updated my blog with directions and pictures describing how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to my blog is in my signature. Thanks for looking!


I can't believe how big she is getting!  The skirt is wonderful and it reminds me of a quilt I started to make.  Sorry your machine is giving you problems but time to use that embroidery machine.  What kind do you have?



LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California. I mostly make costumes (i made the Belle gown I'm wearing in my sig) but I love seeing these custom clothes and I wish I had a relative young enough to be my models
> Well I do have a 7 and 10 yr old cousins who I've made costumes for but I doubt they'd want something like that D: Crazy girls I wish I was young enough for a cute poofy disney themed dress
> 
> Hmm the last thing I've made for them was this Alice dress I sewed up in like an hour without a pattern just for play purposes. Considering I just cut and sewed, it came out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so talented *.* I hope I learn something here
> I have a annual pass to Disneyland here and once at Ariel's grotto I saw a little girl in Cinderella's pink dress and I fangirled over her and told her mother I loved her dress.
> I also saw a girl in Belle's blue dress dancing around in Fantasy land and I had to point her out to my mom.
> 
> It's no fair I want to dress up too!


Hi Roxie and   You are good at sewing and no patterns  Can't wait to see what else you make.  



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Here's a few pics of Drew today. We spent the day at Children's. I'm amazed how funny he can be.
> 
> They took 8 vials of blood for testing. I told him to smile it was over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done and ready to stop by the "OverFillMyFries" McD's
> It's right by the hospital and they always give Drew twice the amount of fries we order. He thinks its the best ever


Poor guy, glad he was soo good about it and got the reward.  



ncmomof2 said:


> This is one I made today for my friend's daughter.  There are some strings that need to be removed and little things to clean up.  I like how it turned out but I would make the ruffle thicker if I made it for my DD.


It is very cute and you are nice to sew for others.



ellenbenny said:


> Planning to be there Dec 4 - 11 with DH, and his son, DIL and DGD for her 4th b-day.  Keep us in mind as we get closer!


Congrats on the trip!!!  Get out the countdown chain.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Shardai just posted on FB that she's having a REALLY difficult time right now and could really use the prayers


Lord hear our prayers.



sahm1000 said:


> Darn!  I was hoping!  I love it when patterns go up to the bigger sizes.  My oldest girls are just 6 and 4 but they are both REALLY tall!  So they can still wear the little girl styles, but I have problems finding ones that fit.  Claire (my 4 year old) is a little on the chunky side but she has started slimming down (after a year of closely monitoring her intake  b/c the pediatrician didn't want any weight gain) but she is completely off the charts for height.  When she was 3 she was 110% but when she turned 4 they couldn't even chart her.  At her 4 year old physical she was the average height for a 7 year old!  Grace is tall too - when we go in two weeks she'll be able to ride all of the rides this year - even Rock 'n Rollercoaster.  But Grace is thin as a rail and I have a hard time buying things long enough that will fit her in the waist.  I'm just hoping that Lilly will be average maybe????


They grow up so quick!  With the thin waist you will just have to make customs for everyday. lol



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my first ever applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt and capri pants together:


Super job on the applique and girl you have mad skilz for not using any patterns!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do any of you ever do any of your appilques by hand sewing - like needle and thread, putting you fabric in a regular hoop - not on the machine? The Squirt applique I am making - I just don't trust my free machine applique skills yet to do the little details - so here I sit between patients hand embroidery the spots on Squirt and will probably do all his facial features too. Does anyone else do this?


NO, but it could be done.



ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.


I just serge but I would zig zag or close up the inside seams to prevent fraying.


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have the Brother 2500D?  Do you like it?  If you don't mind, how much did it cost?  There is one on Craigslist but it seems high so I was going to see if they will take a significat amount less.  Any thoughts?  On buying on craigslist or about the machine?  Also, what do you all think about buying a michine from online if the price is good?  I am worried about upkeep and warrenties.



I just purchased a used 4500D for $2400 on ebay, and am currently waiting for it to be delivered today!  Not sure how that compares though.

I would only purchase on Craigslist if you can actually go see it.  Whatever you do don't send money to someone.  I was researching machines and contacted someone who listed local to me, but then claimed to be in Florida.  With further research I was able to confirm it was a scam.  Although they were claiming quite low prices, so I doubt this is the same thing.  If you can go physically look at it, then Craigslist is fine, as long as you can negotiate the price you want.


----------



## Kimberly Hill

LisaZoe said:


> I actually cut this lace last year, I think, which is why it's longer than usual. I was considering shortening it but hated to waste fabric. LOL It's not a lot longer, really just a little over 1" more than the Zoe skirt instructions list. I think it may start to curve closer to the side seam, though.



You know, if that Tinkerbell outfit was an 8...


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> I came home from work to wait for delivery of my NEW MACHINE!
> 
> New to me anyway.  Can't wait to get it, but it requires a signature and I don't want to wait another day, so I am working from home today.  At least until Fedex comes.
> 
> I could use some advice on the sizing of my Vida for a Big Give.
> 
> The little girl is 41" tall.  The completed dress is about 21" long from shoulder to hem.  I think this is the right length, but I don't have this measurement from her.
> 
> The straps are knotted so the length is slightly adjustable that way.  Anyone have a 41" tall kid they can measure for dress length?



My 3 year old is 41-1/2" tall and is 27" from her shoulder to mid calf. 21" may be a little short depending where you want it to hit.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

Hi Everyone!

I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.

Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!  

Here's the top:





Here's with the ribbon laying on it:





Close up of ribbon:





So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.

THANKS!
Sara


----------



## ellenbenny

llaxton said:


> My 4 year old is 41-1/2" tall and is 27" from her shoulder to mid calf. 21" may be a little short depending where you want it to hit.



Thanks, do you think I should make shorts to go with it, or add a ruffle to the length?  I am leaning towards making shorts from the purple fabric.


----------



## ellenbenny

ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara



I love that ribbon with it.  I would add it. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks, do you think I should make shorts to go with it, or add a ruffle to the length?  I am leaning towards making shorts from the purple fabric.



If it were me I would rather have a ruffle


----------



## mgmsmommy

t-beri said:


> ]
> 
> and Violet w/ her first Arrowroot cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there, you are all now caught up on the lives of the Ruck family.



Your pics are all so cute!  Still catching up but had to reply to this 1 cause we had that same saucer & it reminded me of when my dds were babies.  Glad you had such a nice trip


----------



## NiniMorris

As if I didn't have enough stuff to do for the trip in 7 months (227 days, but who is counting?) I'm thinking of making a tote to carry in the parks.  Last year I used a baggallinni and really loved it, but I am thinking I want something different this year...

First..does anyone know of a good pattern that will make a tote that will carry a bunch of stuff and still look nice?
And second...what construction secrets will make it stronger?  I've only really made one pear shaped sling type bag for my daughter and I just don't think it was strong enough to stand up to the abuse it will get after 10 days in the parks.

With a special needs child, I have a bunch of stuff to carry in the parks.  Maybe I should just stick with a new Baggallinni...


BTW...I did make it back to my embroidery machine this morning.  It was perfect.  I guess the trick was the too close to empty bobbin... I did finish the Black and white stripwork jumper inspired dress...but I am waiting until my GD gets here to see how it fits before I take pictures.  I really wish I had a petti to put under it...It is screaming out for one...I keep reminding my DIL daily that we need one or two....


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> As if I didn't have enough stuff to do for the trip in 7 months (227 days, but who is counting?) I'm thinking of making a tote to carry in the parks.  Last year I used a baggallinni and really loved it, but I am thinking I want something different this year...
> 
> First..does anyone know of a good pattern that will make a tote that will carry a bunch of stuff and still look nice?
> And second...what construction secrets will make it stronger?  I've only really made one pear shaped sling type bag for my daughter and I just don't think it was strong enough to stand up to the abuse it will get after 10 days in the parks.
> 
> With a special needs child, I have a bunch of stuff to carry in the parks.  Maybe I should just stick with a new Baggallinni...
> 
> 
> BTW...I did make it back to my embroidery machine this morning.  It was perfect.  I guess the trick was the too close to empty bobbin... I did finish the Black and white stripwork jumper inspired dress...but I am waiting until my GD gets here to see how it fits before I take pictures.  I really wish I had a petti to put under it...It is screaming out for one...I keep reminding my DIL daily that we need one or two....
> 
> 
> Nini



I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...





It is the Aivilo Pocket Messenger bag in the smallest size (from youcanmakethis).  I ended up lengthening the strap after I took that picture, so it would go across my shoulder.

It comes in 3 sizes, and I have made all 3.  The small or medium are comfortable enough to carry in the parks I would say, but the large would be too bulky.  We used it over a stroller handle though.

Here are medium...





And Large....





Hard to tell the size from these pictures though.  I really like the pockets in them.  

From the pattern:
Final Measurements:

Small bag - 11" wide x 7 ½" tall x 3" deep
Medium bag  14" x 10" x 3 ½"
Large bag  17" x 12 ½" x 4"


----------



## dizn4mk

Just wanted to pop in and say hugs n prayers for those who need em and I love all the new creations. Just realized spring picture day is friday so I'm trying to finish a twirl skirt, need to applique 2 tops, and make a bowling shirt ! I'm hoping I can get it all done while taking care of 8 kids & DH , cooking , cleaning, etc. You know the usual . Mary


----------



## Astro Orbiter

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have the Brother 2500D?  Do you like it?  If you don't mind, how much did it cost?  There is one on Craigslist but it seems high so I was going to see if they will take a significat amount less.  Any thoughts?  On buying on craigslist or about the machine?  Also, what do you all think about buying a michine from online if the price is good?  I am worried about upkeep and warrenties.



I would only buy off craigslist if it's local.  I bought my DD's sewing machine off craigslist.  I brought fabric and thread with me - the stuff I use - and wouldn't seal the deal until I'd driven it for myself.  I have friends who have bought used, taken the machine home, and had it completely not work.

If you think the seller is high, be prepared to haggle, and maybe even walk away.  I'd certainly research on ebay what used machines are selling for (don't forget to account for shipping) and have that info in hand.  I'd probably do it face-to-face.  I might also call the Brother dealership before you go and ask them how much a tune-up is on that model, so if it's not sewing properly you'll know how much you'll be spending to get it right.

I don't know Brother machines, but generally warranties don't transfer with ownership.  As for upkeep, just find a local dealer.  I have a Pfaff, not a brother, but have taken it to dealerships in 4 states and they all treat me and my machine properly.

Deb


----------



## ellenbenny

New machine is here and so far it looks great.  Don't have time to test drive, but checked the embroidery count and it is only about 100,000 which is really low for a used embroidery machine.  That jives with what they told me, that they mostly only used the utility stitch functions.  Of course there is no way to see how much use it has with utility stitches, but judging by the looks of it, it did get used.  That's ok as long as it works, can't wait to test it out.

It is also missing one half (the half that hooks to the machine) of the small embroidery hoop.  I have contacted them and they said they will look for it.  If I don't get that I will live without the 4x4 hoop for now.  

More to report and pictures later.  Must go back into work for the afternoon.

Ellen


----------



## Disneymom1218

ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara




I say add the Ribbon. It reminds me of the part of the movie when the birds and mice made her pink dress.


----------



## ut*disney

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have the Brother 2500D?  Do you like it?  If you don't mind, how much did it cost?  There is one on Craigslist but it seems high so I was going to see if they will take a significat amount less.  Any thoughts?  On buying on craigslist or about the machine?  Also, what do you all think about buying a michine from online if the price is good?  I am worried about upkeep and warrenties.



I was looking at a Brother 2500D online from a dealer.  They were selling it for a pretty good price, but they are not an authorized Brother dealer.  So Brother would not accept the warranty on the machine even though it was new.  The dealer said I could ship the machine back to them for repairs, but I am not sure how long that would take to ship it and get it back.  The dealer is up North and I am in the South.

I talked with our local authorized Brother dealer.  They gave me an additional $200 off their sale price, plus Brother is having a $200 rebate on the 2800D (the replacement for the 2500D).  Because I bought from our local dealer, I will receive a lot of things either free or discounted pertaining to my machine because I purchased from them.

I agree with another poster about the scams.  I would be very leery buying from Craigslist.  There are a lot of scammers out there.  I would go to their house and check out the machine, test it, etc. before I would consider purchasing it.


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> I don't know if I posted this here - but just in case
> I am sending flowers from the Disboutiquers for the Mya's service tomorrow.
> Anyone can also leave a message in Shardai's guest book on her caringbridge site.  She is also on facebook, so if you are a friend with her, you can send a message there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGOUS!  Absolutely LOVE it!



That is so sweet of you to do that.  Do you need us to send you some money to help with the cost?



ellenbenny said:


> I came home from work to wait for delivery of my NEW MACHINE!
> 
> New to me anyway.  Can't wait to get it, but it requires a signature and I don't want to wait another day, so I am working from home today.  At least until Fedex comes.
> 
> I could use some advice on the sizing of my Vida for a Big Give.
> 
> The little girl is 41" tall.  The completed dress is about 21" long from shoulder to hem.  I think this is the right length, but I don't have this measurement from her.
> 
> The straps are knotted so the length is slightly adjustable that way.  Anyone have a 41" tall kid they can measure for dress length?



This is really cute.  I think I would just add another ruffle.  Maybe in the purple fabric?



ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara



This is going to be cute.  I think I like the ribbon too.  It looks very dainty!



ellenbenny said:


> I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Aivilo Pocket Messenger bag in the smallest size (from youcanmakethis).  I ended up lengthening the strap after I took that picture, so it would go across my shoulder.
> 
> It comes in 3 sizes, and I have made all 3.  The small or medium are comfortable enough to carry in the parks I would say, but the large would be too bulky.  We used it over a stroller handle though.
> 
> Here are medium...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Large....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell the size from these pictures though.  I really like the pockets in them.
> 
> From the pattern:
> Final Measurements:
> 
> Small bag - 11" wide x 7 ½" tall x 3" deep
> Medium bag  14" x 10" x 3 ½"
> Large bag  17" x 12 ½" x 4"



These are very cute.  I am going to have to make one (of course I need to finish the other 9,999 million projects I "think" I need to make first)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have the Brother 2500D?  Do you like it?  If you don't mind, how much did it cost?  There is one on Craigslist but it seems high so I was going to see if they will take a significat amount less.  Any thoughts?  On buying on craigslist or about the machine?  Also, what do you all think about buying a michine from online if the price is good?  I am worried about upkeep and warrenties.


I don't but have a 4000D Innovis and must say I love this machine.  It stitches out well everytime and I love the preloaded Disney on it.  Heathers designs come out very good.  Be so careful with craigslist, I found several scams on sewing machines.  Never deal with anyone out of the country, living in Canada, has stuff at a storage, etc.




ellenbenny said:


> I just purchased a used 4500D for $2400 on ebay, and am currently waiting for it to be delivered today!  Not sure how that compares though.
> 
> I would only purchase on Craigslist if you can actually go see it.  Whatever you do don't send money to someone.  I was researching machines and contacted someone who listed local to me, but then claimed to be in Florida.  With further research I was able to confirm it was a scam.  Although they were claiming quite low prices, so I doubt this is the same thing.  If you can go physically look at it, then Craigslist is fine, as long as you can negotiate the price you want.


Yes, I agree with her, as see above, only in person!!!  There are so many scams.


ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara


Sara, you have great colour choice and the ribbon is beautiful, I say add it.


NiniMorris said:


> As if I didn't have enough stuff to do for the trip in 7 months (227 days, but who is counting?) I'm thinking of making a tote to carry in the parks.  Last year I used a baggallinni and really loved it, but I am thinking I want something different this year...
> 
> First..does anyone know of a good pattern that will make a tote that will carry a bunch of stuff and still look nice?
> And second...what construction secrets will make it stronger?  I've only really made one pear shaped sling type bag for my daughter and I just don't think it was strong enough to stand up to the abuse it will get after 10 days in the parks.
> 
> With a special needs child, I have a bunch of stuff to carry in the parks.  Maybe I should just stick with a new Baggallinni...
> 
> 
> BTW...I did make it back to my embroidery machine this morning.  It was perfect.  I guess the trick was the too close to empty bobbin... I did finish the Black and white stripwork jumper inspired dress...but I am waiting until my GD gets here to see how it fits before I take pictures.  I really wish I had a petti to put under it...It is screaming out for one...I keep reminding my DIL daily that we need one or two....
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, I feel your pain with the SN and having to carry everything in the world and then more.  I don't have any suggestions but wanted to say good for you to get back to the machine and find the problem!



ellenbenny said:


> I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Aivilo Pocket Messenger bag in the smallest size (from youcanmakethis).  I ended up lengthening the strap after I took that picture, so it would go across my shoulder.
> 
> It comes in 3 sizes, and I have made all 3.  The small or medium are comfortable enough to carry in the parks I would say, but the large would be too bulky.  We used it over a stroller handle though.
> 
> Here are medium...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell the size from these pictures though.  I really like the pockets in them.
> 
> From the pattern:
> Final Measurements:
> 
> Small bag - 11" wide x 7 ½" tall x 3" deep
> Medium bag – 14" x 10" x 3 ½"
> Large bag – 17" x 12 ½" x 4"


Ok, these are just for CUTE! I love them and you did a great job!



dizn4mk said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hugs n prayers for those who need em and I love all the new creations. Just realized spring picture day is friday so I'm trying to finish a twirl skirt, need to applique 2 tops, and make a bowling shirt ! I'm hoping I can get it all done while taking care of 8 kids & DH , cooking , cleaning, etc. You know the usual . Mary


Wow, you have a lot of sewing, I hope you post pictures when you can.  Remember to do what can the rest will wait, there is no cleaning fairy.



ellenbenny said:


> New machine is here and so far it looks great.  Don't have time to test drive, but checked the embroidery count and it is only about 100,000 which is really low for a used embroidery machine.  That jives with what they told me, that they mostly only used the utility stitch functions.  Of course there is no way to see how much use it has with utility stitches, but judging by the looks of it, it did get used.  That's ok as long as it works, can't wait to test it out.
> 
> It is also missing one half (the half that hooks to the machine) of the small embroidery hoop.  I have contacted them and they said they will look for it.  If I don't get that I will live without the 4x4 hoop for now.
> 
> More to report and pictures later.  Must go back into work for the afternoon.
> 
> Ellen


YEAH Ellen!  You really must post pictures and congrats on the new machine.



ut*disney said:


> I was looking at a Brother 2500D online from a dealer.  They were selling it for a pretty good price, but they are not an authorized Brother dealer.  So Brother would not accept the warranty on the machine even though it was new.  The dealer said I could ship the machine back to them for repairs, but I am not sure how long that would take to ship it and get it back.  The dealer is up North and I am in the South.
> 
> I talked with our local authorized Brother dealer.  They gave me an additional $200 off their sale price, plus Brother is having a $200 rebate on the 2800D (the replacement for the 2500D).  Because I bought from our local dealer, I will receive a lot of things either free or discounted pertaining to my machine because I purchased from them.
> 
> I agree with another poster about the scams.  I would be very leery buying from Craigslist.  There are a lot of scammers out there.  I would go to their house and check out the machine, test it, etc. before I would consider purchasing it.


Again, stay away from Craigslist unless you can see the machine in person with your large body guard husband along.  It is a good deal to get your machine from the local dealer and they will give you life long lessons!


----------



## clairemolly

Just driving by for a quick update on me....

We are in the process of moving  (twice)...we have to be out of our current house by the 26th, but the house we are building won't be ready until May 12th.  We'll be moving in with my in-laws for 3 weeks in between houses, and since it is my MIL that has the Bernina embroidery machine, I'm actually excited about this. 

We found out 4 weeks ago that the baby we are expecting is a BOY this time around, which is exciting, but giving me fits with trying to design outfits for our trip.  I figure since he will only be 3 months, I'll just applique some onesies and maybe make matching burp cloths/blankets.

Anyway, I've been lurking for a while, and will hopefully have some new pics to post soon!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara



That ribbon is so perfect for that I like it. Go for it


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.

Thanks!

Nicole


----------



## mom2rtk

mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole



They haven't done this at my JoAnn's in a LONG time. In fact I do believe they put some items on sale for 25 or 30% off when they run a 50% coupon just to make in ineligible for the 50.


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> I don't know if I posted this here - but just in case
> I am sending flowers from the Disboutiquers for the Mya's service tomorrow.
> Anyone can also leave a message in Shardai's guest book on her caringbridge site.  She is also on facebook, so if you are a friend with her, you can send a message there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGOUS!  Absolutely LOVE it!



Do you need help with paying for it Shannon?  I'd be glad to contribute.  Thanks so much for doing this!



ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.



I have a serger now.  But before I did, I would zig-zag the edges of all of the pieces before I sewed them together and then afterwards I would go back and zig-zag the seams.  Time Consuming




ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara



I'm like everyone else, add the ribbon!




mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole



Ours won't let you do that.  Makes me mad!  Everytime I get a coupon, the material is already on sale for a lesser percent!


----------



## NiniMorris

mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole



Depends....does the coupon say for regular priced  items..or for everything?  I sometimes get coupons that will say for everything, sale and regular priced.  But most of the time is will state on the coupon only for regular priced items.

Of course, now that I re-read your question....I have a different answer.  I know that online they will most of the time honor the coupon instead of the sale price...and there is one cashier at my Joann's that will let me do what ever is cheaper for me...but another that is non budging on anything!  If I were you I would ask...of course 30% is better than nothing....but with Joann's it will probably be on sale for 50% off next week!

Sorry....absolutely NO HELP whatsoever!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> This is really cute.  I think I would just add another ruffle.  Maybe in the purple fabric?
> 
> 
> These are very cute.  I am going to have to make one (of course I need to finish the other 9,999 million projects I "think" I need to make first)




Thanks for the advice on the Vida, I think I will add the ruffle to the bottom in the purple fabric.

You sound like I feel, I constantly have sooo many ideas running through my head but not enough time to actually do them.  And reading these boards makes it worse, with all the awesomeness of everyone elses ideas and inspiration.


----------



## mgmsmommy

glorib said:


> Can you guys hear that screaming?  That's CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern crying out for help!  I think it feels overworked!  I've been busy sewing, sewing, sewing!  We've got a little less than 2 months and I've started feeling the crunch!  I counted today and I think I have about 14 or so more outfits planned!  Obsessive much?   No, not me!
> 
> Anyway. . . get ready for big picture overload!
> 
> Caleb's Stitch bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's Dash bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Disney patchwork twirl skirt/partners statue shirt - I cased from someone - I know IrelandNicole had one planned, but I think she cased from someone else?  Although, I added the quote because I thought it would be perfect with this outfit!  I have to admit - I LOVE how it turned out!  I didn't do the skirt super twirly because I wanted to be able to see the fabrics pretty well. . . THANKS HeatherSue for some awesome designs!  They totally made the outfit.  Oh, and you can't really tell from the photo, but the applique fabric has silver sparkles in it and the quote is done in silver thread.



Still catching up here...
Love your outfits.  I'm about to buy the bowling shirt pattern & then attempt to mod it for my ds's civil war fair costume.   wish me luck.  If it comes out half as good as your shirts I will be happy.  

And that Disney skirt set is stunning  great job!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

GLORIB - love the incredibles shirt! AN the skirt set is amazing! I love the way you altered the top. I also love her Sleeping Beauty crown from McDonalds!

Off to get ready for the Phillies game tonight! Woo Hoo!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Do you need help with paying for it Shannon?  I'd be glad to contribute.  Thanks so much for doing this!



Thanks for asking!  It is being funded out of the Dis Big Give balance that was reserved for future needs such as this!  Right now, we're good!  Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.





mom2rtk said:


> They haven't done this at my JoAnn's in a LONG time. In fact I do believe they put some items on sale for 25 or 30% off when they run a 50% coupon just to make in ineligible for the 50.



Our JoAnns won't use a coupon on any items that are already discounted. I suspect, too, that they intentionally put popular items on sale at a lower discount when a coupon with a higher discount is available.


----------



## livndisney

mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole



Joann's used to let you do this.  A few years ago "corp" started enforcing the policy that coupons could not be used for items on sale. So as silly as it sounds, to use the coupon the item has to not be on sale. (Atleast in all of the stores I have been in and per phone call from corp when I called to complain LOL)


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Thanks for asking!  It is being funded out of the Dis Big Give balance that was reserved for future needs such as this!  Right now, we're good!  Thanks!



I spoke with Shardai for a good bit today.  I let her know she has friends and we are all praying for her.

Shannon, thank you for taking care of this.


----------



## NiniMorris

LOL...this totally makes sense....


GD2's dress is too long!  I cut an inch off the top portion before I attached the skirt to the bodice and took a l a r g e seam, but it is still too long!

Then DIL reminded me we want her to grow 3 inches before we go... and since we don't go for 7 months, she might just grow that much!

I guess the rest of her dresses will remain hemless until closer to the trip!


Nini


----------



## froggy33

I know this has been asked a million times...but I have an embroidery machine question!

I have a hand me down bernina.  It only has a 4x4 and I have had a few problems with it.  I like to do most of my applique by hand, but would really like to be able to do monograms and other writings.

So, I see that a lot of people have a Brother machine.  This would be good for me, since I have some cards and most everything I have is in .pes.  So what is the difference in the PE-770 and PE-780D (I know the D means Disney). Is there another Brother machine (or other type) that is nice and not insanely expensive?

I can't find a price for the 780, but there are dealers around here.

Just your two cents would be greatly appreciated!  I'll also try and search back through the posts for older discussions.

Thanks!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

revrob said:


> Thanks for asking!  It is being funded out of the Dis Big Give balance that was reserved for future needs such as this!  Right now, we're good!  Thanks!



I want to express how happy I am to be able to be part of a group of people who care so much for others. It really warms the heart to see this kind of generosity in a time when you very rarely see it anymore. Ya'll rock!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> I came home from work to wait for delivery of my NEW MACHINE!
> 
> New to me anyway.  Can't wait to get it, but it requires a signature and I don't want to wait another day, so I am working from home today.  At least until Fedex comes.
> 
> I could use some advice on the sizing of my Vida for a Big Give.
> 
> The little girl is 41" tall.  The completed dress is about 21" long from shoulder to hem.  I think this is the right length, but I don't have this measurement from her.
> 
> The straps are knotted so the length is slightly adjustable that way.  Anyone have a 41" tall kid they can measure for dress length?



This came out so adorable. This is what I want to do for Kirsta, make it shorter so she can wear bike shorts. Or a ruffle on the bottom will work to. It is just so cute!! 



ellenbenny said:


> I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Aivilo Pocket Messenger bag in the smallest size (from youcanmakethis).  I ended up lengthening the strap after I took that picture, so it would go across my shoulder.
> 
> It comes in 3 sizes, and I have made all 3.  The small or medium are comfortable enough to carry in the parks I would say, but the large would be too bulky.  We used it over a stroller handle though.
> 
> Here are medium...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Large....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell the size from these pictures though.  I really like the pockets in them.
> 
> From the pattern:
> Final Measurements:
> 
> Small bag - 11" wide x 7 ½" tall x 3" deep
> Medium bag  14" x 10" x 3 ½"
> Large bag  17" x 12 ½" x 4"



I love your bags. I keep saying I'm going to make one for my trip. But too many other things seem to get in the way. 



froggy33 said:


> I know this has been asked a million times...but I have an embroidery machine question!
> 
> I have a hand me down bernina.  It only has a 4x4 and I have had a few problems with it.  I like to do most of my applique by hand, but would really like to be able to do monograms and other writings.
> 
> So, I see that a lot of people have a Brother machine.  This would be good for me, since I have some cards and most everything I have is in .pes.  So what is the difference in the PE-770 and PE-780D (I know the D means Disney). Is there another Brother machine (or other type) that is nice and not insanely expensive?
> 
> I can't find a price for the 780, but there are dealers around here.
> 
> Just your two cents would be greatly appreciated!  I'll also try and search back through the posts for older discussions.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have a 780D. I think I paid  $800. I wanted to go to a shop on the other side of town, so I could trade in one I had. But my mother likes a local shop, and she wouldn't take a trade. Plus, I think she's a little high. Since my Mother was lending me the $$. I went with what she wanted. I got a $200 rebate it. I just love it. I will someday like to get a 6X10 hoop. (but I don't need or want a combo machine).


----------



## LKD

heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then




Later I remade the bottom and added a ruffle bottom




Since it looks so messy (too me it does!) I took off the sparkle tulle layer and regathered the gold satin but I don't have my shots from the photoshoot I had yet..it's been 3 weeks too 
Hmm for myself I've also made Ariel's town dress (well I pieced together parts from my closet), her mermaid tail which I'm remaking, and I'm making her pink dress. I also have Belle's blue dress but that was made by a friend, Pocahontas' main dress, Jasmine's purple dress, Briar Rose but that was also made by a friend, and I'm making Drizella's dress which I'm almost done 

My cousins,
um I have made that same cousin Aurora's pink dress,




It was my first time sewing something for her and since it was a surprise present I didn't measure her  I remade it but I've never seen it on her 
I'm going to make her a Tiana gown based on the parks dress for this year which I'm really excited for!

I made my older cousin a Snow White dress. 




She wants me to make her Belle's green dress for this year..I hope thats easier than snow was!

fairygoodmother- I so sorry for your loss  Thank god she passed away peacefully with a loved one nearby <3

lisazoe- That is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen! I want it for myself! Wow  

t-beri- I dress up when I have the opportunity! I can't wait for halloween for this year! My friend is going as Tiana in a gorgeous dress she had made and I'm going to make Lotte's giant pink ball gown and we are wearing them to the first night  My older cousin only dresses up when my younger one does. She's such a tomboy  my aunt had to bribe her at first to agree to be Snow for halloween but now she loves twirling around in it

ireland- thanks 

ellenbenny- Aaaw how cute! I love the ruffle on the bottom! I love those bags, I feel like making one myself for school

prouddance mom- wow your making me want to make this dress too! I love the ribbon I say add it 

Wow long post is so long! Sorry


----------



## McDuck

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



I'm catching up on this thread and just wanted to give you my condolences and prayers for your family.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everybody!  I am doing a fly by posting but I wanted to say I am sending blessings where needed!  I hope everyone stays strong during their times of struggle and know that they are in my warmest thoughts....

And, everyone's creations are wonderful!  I love all of the outfits, I swear I need to find more time to practice.  I did make a debut purse and it turned out pretty cool.  I have to find buttons to match but I didn't realize this was reversible.  One of the girls at work was looking at it, dumped my stuff out and said "duh - did you know this is reversible?".  I didn't even realize. 
I think I am going to make another one now that I got one done.  I may have to try that messenger bag because it is very cool and I would love to have one for work/Disney - I carry sooo much stuff!


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all! Quick drive-by post, I don't have time to quote everyone but quickly:

Teresa, I loved (and my kids too) the video of the girls with the step-sisters. It is times like those that make Disney so magical. How fun!

Heathersue- I laugh every time I see that picture of your son screaming at Prince Charming. We have all been there! It is such a great shot! Just adorable!

I can't remember all the names but...

Love the new fabric posted!

Glorib-I love the 2 bowling shirts and the 2 piece Mickey outfit that you posted. They came out GREAT! The twirl skirt looks like so much fun! Where did you find the Stitch fabric? My son would love that!

The young lady who made the princess dresses and the Belle dress for herself: Amazing work! I think it is so great that you are making things for the girls in your family and yourself! They all look beautiful. Keep up the great work!

LisaZoe- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Tink dress! Beautiful as usual. I want it.....

Ellenbenny- The Vida is adorable!

I love the bags posted too! I wish I had some time to make them!

I know I am missing a bunch and I apologize. I just have to get back to work. I have a big test tomorrow and I have to get back to studying!

My trip is getting closer! I cannot wait!!


----------



## HeatherSue

ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.


When I first started sewing, I didn't do anything.  Then, I learned better when Tessa ripped a couple of her dresses!  Then, I zig zagged until I got a serger.  Now I always serge!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind remarks about my dress and my version of HeatherSues Jasmine.  Does anyone here make the clay bead jewlry.  I want an Alice in Wonderland theme for my DD7 Bday coming up.  I saw some on that selling sight but would love to save someone the fees they pay to list there .  Thanks.  Oh and any suggestions on a Mad hatter theme b day party are welcome.  Thanks


You can search facebook for Waughzee's Wee Wonders.  She has some adorable beads! Wait, I think she just makes bows with beads in the center.  But, they sure are cute!  



LisaZoe said:


> I actually cut this lace last year, I think, which is why it's longer than usual. I was considering shortening it but hated to waste fabric. LOL It's not a lot longer, really just a little over 1" more than the Zoe skirt instructions list. I think it may start to curve closer to the side seam, though.


I just meant I wish I could get my machine to stop eating my lace!  My lace looked mangled by the time I was done!    But, I do like the length, too!



MaleficentandGoons said:


> I MADE BOWS!!! Pics to come!!!  It was amazingly easy and Ella likes them a lot.  I just bought wide cotton headbands to put them on until she has hair. lol THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


I don't see any pictures yet! We need pictures!



ellenbenny said:


>


I don't have a 41" kid, but I wanted to say that is such a cute dress!  I love it!  



ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with the ribbon laying on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara


I would DEFINITELY add the ribbon!  It will give it a unique look!  It looks like that ribbon was made just for a pink Cinderella dress!  It's perfect!  



NiniMorris said:


> BTW...I did make it back to my embroidery machine this morning.  It was perfect.  I guess the trick was the too close to empty bobbin... I did finish the Black and white stripwork jumper inspired dress...but I am waiting until my GD gets here to see how it fits before I take pictures.  I really wish I had a petti to put under it...It is screaming out for one...I keep reminding my DIL daily that we need one or two....
> 
> Nini


YAY!! I'm so glad that your embroidery machine is working better now!



ellenbenny said:


> I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...


I love the bags!  I made one of those bags for one of the Wish moms once and I liked the pattern.  I always say I'm going to make one for myself, but I have never gotten around to it!  I'd love a Minnie dot one and I have a whole bolt of Minnie dot, so I should probably make one! 



ellenbenny said:


> New machine is here and so far it looks great.  Don't have time to test drive, but checked the embroidery count and it is only about 100,000 which is really low for a used embroidery machine.  That jives with what they told me, that they mostly only used the utility stitch functions.  Of course there is no way to see how much use it has with utility stitches, but judging by the looks of it, it did get used.  That's ok as long as it works, can't wait to test it out.
> 
> It is also missing one half (the half that hooks to the machine) of the small embroidery hoop.  I have contacted them and they said they will look for it.  If I don't get that I will live without the 4x4 hoop for now.
> More to report and pictures later.  Must go back into work for the afternoon.
> Ellen


You should have some designs to use on it in your inbox! 



clairemolly said:


> Just driving by for a quick update on me....
> 
> We are in the process of moving (twice)...we have to be out of our current house by the 26th, but the house we are building won't be ready until May 12th.  We'll be moving in with my in-laws for 3 weeks in between houses, and since it is my MIL that has the Bernina embroidery machine, I'm actually excited about this.
> 
> We found out 4 weeks ago that the baby we are expecting is a BOY this time around, which is exciting, but giving me fits with trying to design outfits for our trip.  I figure since he will only be 3 months, I'll just applique some onesies and maybe make matching burp cloths/blankets.
> 
> Anyway, I've been lurking for a while, and will hopefully have some new pics to post soon!


Imagine- being excited about moving in with your mother-in-law!  That's what a nice machine can do to us! LOL!  Congratulations on your baby boy!  How exciting!! Some people have turned CarlaC's bubble romper into a cute baby boy outfit!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Joanns question...  If a material is on sale for 30% off but I have a coupon for 50% off can I get the material for the 50% off instead of the 30%off?  I know hancocks and hobby lobby will do this, but not sure about jaonns.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole


Grrrr....that is one of my pet peeves- they won't honor it!



livndisney said:


> Joann's used to let you do this.  A few years ago "corp" started enforcing the policy that coupons could not be used for items on sale. So as silly as it sounds, to use the coupon the item has to not be on sale. (Atleast in all of the stores I have been in and per phone call from corp when I called to complain LOL)


Good for you for calling to complain!  I've never thought to do that! 



livndisney said:


> I spoke with Shardai for a good bit today.  I let her know she has friends and we are all praying for her.


Thank you for letting her know we are all praying for her.  I'm sure it means a lot to hear it coming from you. 



froggy33 said:


> So, I see that a lot of people have a Brother machine.  This would be good for me, since I have some cards and most everything I have is in .pes.  So what is the difference in the PE-770 and PE-780D (I know the D means Disney). Is there another Brother machine (or other type) that is nice and not insanely expensive?
> 
> I can't find a price for the 780, but there are dealers around here.
> 
> Just your two cents would be greatly appreciated!  I'll also try and search back through the posts for older discussions.
> 
> Thanks!!


I just wanted to say that I don't know!  I do know that almost all of my customers with Brother machines are really happy with them!  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to express how happy I am to be able to be part of a group of people who care so much for others. It really warms the heart to see this kind of generosity in a time when you very rarely see it anymore. Ya'll rock!!!!!


I agree.  This is such a wonderful group of people! 



LKD said:


>


WOW!!!! WOW!!!! WOW!!!!  You've got mad skillz!!! I'd love to see pictures of everything  you've made!  Tessa (my 7yo DD) was looking at your pictures and said that you're even prettier than the real Belle.  I agree!  Gorgeous!  Everything you've made is beautiful!

Oh, and I didn't think your post was too long at all. (of course, this is coming from me, an obnoxiously long multi-quoter)  



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody!  I am doing a fly by posting but I wanted to say I am sending blessings where needed!  I hope everyone stays strong during their times of struggle and know that they are in my warmest thoughts....



That is so sweet.


----------



## ellenbenny

Sorry I haven't responded to each post, but thank you all for the nice comments on my work.

I was too busy/excited setting up and trying out my new sewing machine and my first HeatherSue design!!

So first, here is the new baby on the kitchen table, before I moved it down to my sewing area..





And here is my first attempt at embroidery on it and my first heathersue design.





I think it looks pretty good, but I can see a little of the white bobbin thread on top.  Since I am working on knit which I am not very good at, and it's my first try with the machine, and I forgot to check what kind of needle I was using (still not sure, whatever was on the machine when I got it), I guess it did ok!

I loved the automatic threading, and automatic cutting of the jump stitches.  I was tempted to hold the end of the thread like I always needed to do with my futura, but I left it alone and it did it's thing.  I have a ton to learn, and I haven't tried regular sewing yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I remade the bottom and added a ruffle bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it looks so messy (too me it does!) I took off the sparkle tulle layer and regathered the gold satin but I don't have my shots from the photoshoot I had yet..it's been 3 weeks too
> Hmm for myself I've also made Ariel's town dress (well I pieced together parts from my closet), her mermaid tail which I'm remaking, and I'm making her pink dress. I also have Belle's blue dress but that was made by a friend, Pocahontas' main dress, Jasmine's purple dress, Briar Rose but that was also made by a friend, and I'm making Drizella's dress which I'm almost done



LKD: I'm LOVING your Belle! And I've done a few of them through the years!

I see it is a 2 piece costume. Did you use a separating zipper in back or a lace up back? I'm considering some like this for my daughter.

Did you design the pattern yourself?

It's absolutely STUNNING (from one Belle fan to another!)

Where did you find the yellow jacquard fabric? I've been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mom2rtk said:


> They haven't done this at my JoAnn's in a LONG time. In fact I do believe they put some items on sale for 25 or 30% off when they run a 50% coupon just to make in ineligible for the 50.





NiniMorris said:


> Depends....does the coupon say for regular priced  items..or for everything?  I sometimes get coupons that will say for everything, sale and regular priced.  But most of the time is will state on the coupon only for regular priced items.
> 
> Of course, now that I re-read your question....I have a different answer.  I know that online they will most of the time honor the coupon instead of the sale price...and there is one cashier at my Joann's that will let me do what ever is cheaper for me...but another that is non budging on anything!  If I were you I would ask...of course 30% is better than nothing....but with Joann's it will probably be on sale for 50% off next week!
> 
> Sorry....absolutely NO HELP whatsoever!
> 
> Nini





LisaZoe said:


> Our JoAnns won't use a coupon on any items that are already discounted. I suspect, too, that they intentionally put popular items on sale at a lower discount when a coupon with a higher discount is available.





livndisney said:


> Joann's used to let you do this.  A few years ago "corp" started enforcing the policy that coupons could not be used for items on sale. So as silly as it sounds, to use the coupon the item has to not be on sale. (Atleast in all of the stores I have been in and per phone call from corp when I called to complain LOL)



Well, I tried and they wouldn't honor the coupon.  I am surprised, because online they will let you do the discount OR the coupon, and that is all I wanted to do!  I swear they put everything on sale when they have a good coupon.  I still bought some tink material to make a meaghan for myself!  Now, off to sew!  2 days till we leave!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I remade the bottom and added a ruffle bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it looks so messy (too me it does!) I took off the sparkle tulle layer and regathered the gold satin but I don't have my shots from the photoshoot I had yet..it's been 3 weeks too
> Hmm for myself I've also made Ariel's town dress (well I pieced together parts from my closet), her mermaid tail which I'm remaking, and I'm making her pink dress. I also have Belle's blue dress but that was made by a friend, Pocahontas' main dress, Jasmine's purple dress, Briar Rose but that was also made by a friend, and I'm making Drizella's dress which I'm almost done
> 
> My cousins,
> um I have made that same cousin Aurora's pink dress,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time sewing something for her and since it was a surprise present I didn't measure her  I remade it but I've never seen it on her
> I'm going to make her a Tiana gown based on the parks dress for this year which I'm really excited for!
> 
> I made my older cousin a Snow White dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants me to make her Belle's green dress for this year..I hope thats easier than snow was!
> 
> fairygoodmother- I so sorry for your loss  Thank god she passed away peacefully with a loved one nearby <3
> 
> lisazoe- That is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen! I want it for myself! Wow
> 
> t-beri- I dress up when I have the opportunity! I can't wait for halloween for this year! My friend is going as Tiana in a gorgeous dress she had made and I'm going to make Lotte's giant pink ball gown and we are wearing them to the first night  My older cousin only dresses up when my younger one does. She's such a tomboy  my aunt had to bribe her at first to agree to be Snow for halloween but now she loves twirling around in it
> 
> ireland- thanks
> 
> ellenbenny- Aaaw how cute! I love the ruffle on the bottom! I love those bags, I feel like making one myself for school
> 
> prouddance mom- wow your making me want to make this dress too! I love the ribbon I say add it
> 
> Wow long post is so long! Sorry



Wow those dresses are amazing.  I bet everyone thought you worked at the park.  I love your sewing skills and i am in awwwww.  Great work those kids dress are so sweet.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry I haven't responded to each post, but thank you all for the nice comments on my work.
> 
> I was too busy/excited setting up and trying out my new sewing machine and my first HeatherSue design!!
> 
> So first, here is the new baby on the kitchen table, before I moved it down to my sewing area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my first attempt at embroidery on it and my first heathersue design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty good, but I can see a little of the white bobbin thread on top.  Since I am working on knit which I am not very good at, and it's my first try with the machine, and I forgot to check what kind of needle I was using (still not sure, whatever was on the machine when I got it), I guess it did ok!
> 
> I loved the automatic threading, and automatic cutting of the jump stitches.  I was tempted to hold the end of the thread like I always needed to do with my futura, but I left it alone and it did it's thing.  I have a ton to learn, and I haven't tried regular sewing yet.



You did a great job Congrats on your first try just think how wonderful your going to be after a few more trys


----------



## LKD

Aww thank you everyone ^^ I don't want to spam with pics of all my costumes >.< Any specific outfit you want to see?

heathersue- Aaw your daughter is so sweet! Reminds me of one time when one little girl whispered "your so beautiful" in my ear and I was like 
If only I wasn't so short for the parks 

mom2rtk- Eeep Thank you ^//^ I have always looked at your dresses and admired your skills so I'm like all excited that you like my gown!

Yea its two pieces. It's much easier for me doing all my gowns that way.
The top is laced and I used a lingerie corset pattern for it. I wish I brought up the back though since its so low!
You can see it here, its the only picture I have of my back but when I wore it I had lost a lot of weight since I made it so I had to be pinned into it





The skirt I just built it off my hoop skirt. I cut long tapered strips of the fabric, this is basically what I did, (this was before I had my dress form so I hung the skirt on everything; lamps, chandeliers, stools)









The fabric was a real find! I wanted something with a pattern in it like the parks. I finally found it in downtown LA in the fashion district..for $2 a yard


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> I came home from work to wait for delivery of my NEW MACHINE!
> 
> New to me anyway.  Can't wait to get it, but it requires a signature and I don't want to wait another day, so I am working from home today.  At least until Fedex comes.
> 
> I could use some advice on the sizing of my Vida for a Big Give.
> 
> The little girl is 41" tall.  The completed dress is about 21" long from shoulder to hem.  I think this is the right length, but I don't have this measurement from her.
> 
> The straps are knotted so the length is slightly adjustable that way.  Anyone have a 41" tall kid they can measure for dress length?


Just wanted to say congrats on your new machine! I expect to see more fabulous things from you! Love the Minnie cuteness too!


ProudDanceMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself awhile ago, but then things got crazy and there was no time to sew.  Since my husband started travelling again this week (we've been lucky and although he works for a consulting firm, he's been in the area all but 6 weeks since Meg was born in July 08) I decided I need to try to make time for myself so I don't go crazy taking care of our three girls alone.
> 
> Anyways, I'm working on a modified simply sweet pink cinderella dress.  I realized today that I have some ribbon I bought super cheap that would work on it, but can't decide if I should add it or not.  So, I'm hoping for some input!!
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara


another YES for the ribbon- makes it truly your original piece



livndisney said:


> I spoke with Shardai for a good bit today.  I let her know she has friends and we are all praying for her.
> 
> Shannon, thank you for taking care of this.


Do you think she will come here?  I was thinking she needs to start a new hobby, she could make bags and pillowcases and stuff for the give to help her, I know how theraputic sewing is for me....
What does she think she needs? Anything we can encourage her on? Do for her?
Maybe we should all make sleep items, like pillowcases, slippers, bookcovers, etc to encourage her to sleep, I would think that would be a tough time of day for her- when Im at my lowest, thats my toughest time. What can we do for her to help her heal?

Shannon, thanks for doing that! 



NiniMorris said:


> LOL...this totally makes sense....
> 
> 
> GD2's dress is too long!  I cut an inch off the top portion before I attached the skirt to the bodice and took a l a r g e seam, but it is still too long!
> 
> Then DIL reminded me we want her to grow 3 inches before we go... and since we don't go for 7 months, she might just grow that much!
> 
> I guess the rest of her dresses will remain hemless until closer to the trip!
> 
> 
> Nini


Totally something I would do!


LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it looks so messy (too me it does!) I took off the sparkle tulle layer and regathered the gold satin but I don't have my shots from the photoshoot I had yet..it's been 3 weeks too
> Hmm for myself I've also made Ariel's town dress (well I pieced together parts from my closet), her mermaid tail which I'm remaking, and I'm making her pink dress. I also have Belle's blue dress but that was made by a friend, Pocahontas' main dress, Jasmine's purple dress, Briar Rose but that was also made by a friend, and I'm making Drizella's dress which I'm almost done


1st, I love that Belle gown, when I am skinny again I want a gown like that!
2nd- Long posts are expected around here, thats how we all get to know each other!



LisaZoe said:


> This pattern goes up to a size 7/8. It doesn't seem to be too hard to size it up a bit. I made one for a Big Give that was about a size 12/14. I basically just added to the length and made the front slightly wider. I did a closed back with elastic so it was more flexible in size/fit.
> 
> 
> Late last week I had a Zoe skirt to make. I got it all cut out and started assembling when I realized I was making it the wrong length.  Rather than getting out the seam ripper, I started over with the correct measurements since I had plenty of the fabric. Not willing to have yet another unfinished project sitting around, I decided to use my mistake to my advantage for a test of an idea I've toyed with.
> 
> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea I wanted to try was to use casing and sashes to serve as kind of 'drawstrings' to adjust the size of the back. I added elastic inside the casing at the end of the sashes so the bodice still has some give but I really like how the size can be adjusted very quickly by just untying and retying the sashes. I may have gone a bit overboard using 3 but I think the row of 3 bows is really cute.


Oh! Oh! Oh! SOOOO awesome!

Ellen- love the bags too!


Wendy- Have fun on your trip!


----------



## ncmomof2

LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




WOW!  I thought someone was posting a picture of the Belle at DW!  Beautiful!


----------



## livndisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do you think she will come here?  I was thinking she needs to start a new hobby, she could make bags and pillowcases and stuff for the give to help her, I know how theraputic sewing is for me....
> What does she think she needs? Anything we can encourage her on? Do for her?
> Maybe we should all make sleep items, like pillowcases, slippers, bookcovers, etc to encourage her to sleep, I would think that would be a tough time of day for her- when Im at my lowest, thats my toughest time. What can we do for her to help her heal?



You know I had not thought about her coming here. But I will mention it to her.


----------



## Granna4679

LKD said:


> Later I remade the bottom and added a ruffle bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time sewing something for her and since it was a surprise present I didn't measure her  I remade it but I've never seen it on her
> I'm going to make her a Tiana gown based on the parks dress for this year which I'm really excited for!
> 
> I made my older cousin a Snow White dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow long post is so long! Sorry



Awesome work on the dresses.  You have amazing ideas and skills.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> Wow, thank you for the overwhelming love and support/prayers expressed on my Facebook page!  I hadn't even made an official "statement" and I have so many comments from so many of my Disboutiquer friends.
> 
> It was March 16th when my mom was given the diagnosis of lung cancer.  She declined any treatment, and my dad expressed a desire to care for her at home.  Last night, in her own bedroom with my dad sleeping nearby, she passed away peacefully in her sleep.
> My sister-in-law was there (my siblings had been spending nights so Dad wouldn't be alone).  My dad, bless his heart, got up and made his bed and tidied up the bedroom before the hospice nurse arrived.  Heaven forbid the nurse find the bed unmade, LOL!
> I will be traveling with 2 of my siblings to Arkansas on Saturday.
> 
> I know I take your warm thoughts and prayers with me, and I thank you.
> 
> Darla



Darla, I'm sorry for your loss. You Dad sounds like such a sweetheart. My thoughts and prayers are with you, friend. 



sahm1000 said:


> Hope it gets better Teresa!  And Big Red is a popular soda here in Texas that I think tastes like a combo of cream and strawberry soda.  It's really sweet and not my favorite.  You can even get it in some restaurants (usually the ones that only serve Royal Crown sodas - no Coke or Pepsi products).
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that!  And I don't wish it on anybody.  Grace and Claire have caught them twice.  The first time it was at private swim lessons.  A woman from a different culture (one that normally lives with lice) was caught just picking them out of her daughters hair .  Of course, the girls when they went back for their lessons just tossed their towels all together. We had it two days later.  Then Grace caught it again at school in February.  Her class has had 3 major outbreaks of them (the school only notifies you if there are more than 4 students with the same thing - lice, strep, chicken pox - whatever).  Grace and Claire are constantly in each other's beds so Claire had them too.



Thanks! Hmm..I think I'd like to try that pop!
lice. Oh, I hate lice! My girls got them 2 years ago. It was horrible. I ended up cutting Arminda's very long hair. We found them when we were on vacation in Florida, so I spent several days of our vacation just combing through her hair. It took 6 (or was it 8? does it matter at that point?)hours the first time. Then, I cut it, and the next day it only took 4. Stupid lice. I think once you have them once, you become super paranoid about getting them again!
I was at Heather's on Sunday, in the midst of her cleaning frenzy. When I got home, Lydia was scratching her head like CRAZY! So, I checked her. No lice, but I found a HUGE TICK!!!! EEEEEWWWW!!!!!!!



glorib said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  But you've all got to stop mentioning how big the kids are getting!  I'm trying to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just used CarlaC's simply sweet halter version - I elongated the bodice and the ties, then just added a loop in the middle of the back to tie the ties through.  Hope that makes sense.  If not, let me know and I'll try and take pics of what I'm talking about!



Hey Lori, your kids look like they are shrinking, what did you do to them??? 

You should have heard Heather on the phone the other day when she saw your pictures of that patchwork outfit!!! She LOVES it! (so do I of course!!!)



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the front of the dress that resulted:


BEAUTIFUL!!! 


t-beri said:


> Teresa's 18 (is he 19 now??) yo was the duke for his sisters and cousin when they dressed up in cinderella (and stepsisters) attire. So,there's hope



I'm so happy you remembered that outfit! I thought it was pretty clever. He just told me the other day that he would really like some Mickey t-shirts. I think he wants me to buy them though.  Corey isn't quite 18 yet, I believe he has 59 days left! 



sahm1000 said:


> Darn!  I was hoping!  I love it when patterns go up to the bigger sizes.  My oldest girls are just 6 and 4 but they are both REALLY tall!  So they can still wear the little girl styles, but I have problems finding ones that fit.  Claire (my 4 year old) is a little on the chunky side but she has started slimming down (after a year of closely monitoring her intake  b/c the pediatrician didn't want any weight gain) but she is completely off the charts for height.  When she was 3 she was 110% but when she turned 4 they couldn't even chart her.  At her 4 year old physical she was the average height for a 7 year old!  Grace is tall too - when we go in two weeks she'll be able to ride all of the rides this year - even Rock 'n Rollercoaster.  But Grace is thin as a rail and I have a hard time buying things long enough that will fit her in the waist.  I'm just hoping that Lilly will be average maybe????


It's SO hard to get kids slimmed down, isn't it! At least it is for us. And, it's such a fine line you have to walk with their emotions. At least it is with Arminda! We've been trying to help her slim down for awhile too. Less snacking, more exercising. She grows SOOOO slowly, I think that makes it harder.  I had an average child (Corey) a very short child (Arminda), and a tall kid (Lydia). Weird, since Brian and I are both averagely short. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I did not get to finish both outfits today but I did get the one for my youngest DD finished, here it is. Please go easy on me as I have not sewn since high school and I just winged these with no Patterns.
> 
> The shirt:



That is adorable! 




Stephres said:


> I've missed you guys and your encouragement. I wish we had that in all aspects on our life.


It would be nice! 



Granna4679 said:


> I will be praying for Shardai tonight too.  I lost a niece @ 2 yrs old and I remember how hard the following weeks were.


I'm so sorry. 


HeatherSue said:


> I accidentally deleted what you actually said, so I improvised. But, you are giving me a heart attack- he's 17!!  He'll be 18 on June 12, but I prefer not to think about that.



Your "quote" of Tifani made me laugh! 




MaleficentandGoons said:


> I MADE BOWS!!! Pics to come!!!  It was amazingly easy and Ella likes them a lot.  I just bought wide cotton headbands to put them on until she has hair. lol THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!



PICTURES!!! We need Pictures!!! please! 



ProudDanceMom said:


> So, do I add the ribbon or not?  I have enough to use on the top, tie, and the casing on the pink overskirt.
> 
> THANKS!
> Sara


I love it with the ribbon! 



clairemolly said:


> Just driving by for a quick update on me....
> 
> We are in the process of moving  (twice)...we have to be out of our current house by the 26th, but the house we are building won't be ready until May 12th.  We'll be moving in with my in-laws for 3 weeks in between houses, and since it is my MIL that has the Bernina embroidery machine, I'm actually excited about this.
> 
> We found out 4 weeks ago that the baby we are expecting is a BOY this time around, which is exciting, but giving me fits with trying to design outfits for our trip.  I figure since he will only be 3 months, I'll just applique some onesies and maybe make matching burp cloths/blankets.
> 
> Anyway, I've been lurking for a while, and will hopefully have some new pics to post soon!



Congratulaitons on the new baby! Like Heather said, a lot of people have made the bubble romper into a very cute little boy outfit. 

Yay on the machine too! How nice you have something to look forward to living with you inlaws! 




livndisney said:


> I spoke with Shardai for a good bit today.  I let her know she has friends and we are all praying for her.
> 
> Shannon, thank you for taking care of this.


thank you. 

And, I think I missed the quote, but thank you Shannon, for organizing the flowers. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to express how happy I am to be able to be part of a group of people who care so much for others. It really warms the heart to see this kind of generosity in a time when you very rarely see it anymore. Ya'll rock!!!!!


You too! 



LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I remade the bottom and added a ruffle bottom


GORGEOUS!!! You and the dress!!!
Please, we'd like to see all the dresses! 


Haganfam5 said:


> o of the girls with the step-sisters. It is times like those that make Disney so magical. How fun!


Thanks! It was so fun! 




ellenbenny said:


> Sorry I haven't responded to each post, but thank you all for the nice comments on my work.
> 
> I was too busy/excited setting up and trying out my new sewing machine and my first HeatherSue design!!


It looks great! 



LKD said:


> Aww thank you everyone ^^ I don't want to spam with pics of all my costumes >.< Any specific outfit you want to see?:



All of them! Seriously! 
Great deal on that fabric!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures!! My favorite is of Madilynn in her Cinderella dress, of course.   I love the family picture, too!! Your kids are growing up!  Why do these kids keep doing that?


Why of course that's your favorite  It's still her favorite dress too.

Thanks for the prayers for Drew. I can't remember a winter so stressful. We were ready to leave it behind. He went back to school today and his 1:1 Para was commenting on how nice it is to have Drew back, the "real" Drew

FYI: The Walmart by Disneyland sells Big Red


MinnieVanMom said:


> Poor guy, glad he was soo good about it and got the reward.


Thanks, I still think the reward is more he gets it and his brothers dont LOL


Kimberly Hill said:


> You know, if that Tinkerbell outfit was an 8...



Then you just might have a bid war


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ut*disney said:


> When you sew, do you use a serger for your inside edges?  Or do you cross-stitch them close?
> 
> I have sketched out a couple of designs to make when my new machine comes in.  I don't have a serger, so I wanted to know what most of you do for your inside seams.



I use an overcast seam, I have a several to choose from, I just have to switch my foot. Its not serged, but works well.


----------



## ut*disney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I use an overcast seam, I have a several to choose from, I just have to switch my foot. Its not serged, but works well.



What is an "overcast seam?"

I have no idea what my new machine is going to do!  I have no idea what it comes loaded with, etc.  Well, I know it has some Disney designs on it, but that's about it.


----------



## livndisney

Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.



Lord hear our prayers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Please, does anyone have a good link to a Dory fish that stitches out well?  It is the last design I need to complete this set of shirts.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ut*disney said:


> What is an "overcast seam?"
> 
> I have no idea what my new machine is going to do!  I have no idea what it comes loaded with, etc.  Well, I know it has some Disney designs on it, but that's about it.


It will make more sense when you get your machine and can read it- dont know what feet you will get, mine came with my new machine
I found this article for you which I thought would be perfect
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/media/products/techniques/by-foot/overcasting-techniques.pdf



livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.


Thanks, I have been thinking/praying for her a lot these days.



For those interested in getting a serged edge results on knit, but dont have a serger, I found this technique to use with a regular sewing machine
This will help you get a lettuce edge on knits, etc
http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/review/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=344


I just needed to vet.........

I HATE organza!!! I have had this rainbow organza in my stash for a while, it looks soooooooooo cool and I am using it as an overlay on a dress- and I know how to do french seams, but I can't figure out how to cut a pefectly straight edge!!! This is very different than the organdy I worked with for Hannah's gown- that at least at some stiffness to it.
I want to attach ribbon to the bottom, but I have to find a way to get this cut straight. (I already have it sewing in a circle for a skirt)


----------



## BBGirl

livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.



Still praying that God gives Shardai comfort and healing.   I know how hard today is.  I lost a niece at 4 and a great neice at 3 months.  Time and God's grace does heal.


----------



## ncmomof2

Help please!  I think I broke my sewing machine.  I was using my ruffler when the needle came unattached.  So I removed it and got a new one.  I proceeded to use the ruffler.  When I changed over to the normal foot, the neele is catching when it is all the way down and makes a clicking noise.  Any guesses?  Is there anything I can do besides take it to someone?  I really do not have time for this!!  UGH!  Thanks!


----------



## ut*disney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> It will make more sense when you get your machine and can read it- dont know what feet you will get, mine came with my new machine
> I found this article for you which I thought would be perfect
> http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/media/products/techniques/by-foot/overcasting-techniques.pdf
> 
> For those interested in getting a serged edge results on knit, but dont have a serger, I found this technique to use with a regular sewing machine
> This will help you get a lettuce edge on knits, etc
> http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/review/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=344



Thanks!  I tried to look my machine online and can't find what attachments will come with it.    I'll just have to wait and see.    This looks great though!  The tricky part will be to see if I can do it.


----------



## BBGirl

ncmomof2 said:


> Help please!  I think I broke my sewing machine.  I was using my ruffler when the needle came unattached.  So I removed it and got a new one.  I proceeded to use the ruffler.  When I changed over to the normal foot, the neele is catching when it is all the way down and makes a clicking noise.  Any guesses?  Is there anything I can do besides take it to someone?  I really do not have time for this!!  UGH!  Thanks!



I did something like this to my old singer.  I just changed out my bobbin.  I threw the plastic thingy because it bent when my needle hit it at the wrong angle.  It may worth a shot to try the same.  It was my DH that noticed the bobbin was bent I did not see it looking at it


----------



## Daisy'sMama

I made a laptop bag out of a tapestry type fabric and I put a layer of plastic canvas in between the lining and batting. I really gave it a good shape and protects my laptop.


----------



## ellenbenny

ut*disney said:


> Thanks!  I tried to look my machine online and can't find what attachments will come with it.    I'll just have to wait and see.    This looks great though!  The tricky part will be to see if I can do it.



If I am remembering right you are getting the 2800d?

Try this link and download the manual...

http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...=hf_inov2800deus&dlid=&flang=English&type2=-1

I did this for my 4500d before I got it, and mine showed the included accessories, feet etc.  Hopefully this will show you the same.


----------



## dizn4mk

livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.



Prayers said with lots of love.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

NiniMorris said:


> As if I didn't have enough stuff to do for the trip in 7 months (227 days, but who is counting?) I'm thinking of making a tote to carry in the parks.  Last year I used a baggallinni and really loved it, but I am thinking I want something different this year...
> 
> First..does anyone know of a good pattern that will make a tote that will carry a bunch of stuff and still look nice?
> And second...what construction secrets will make it stronger?  I've only really made one pear shaped sling type bag for my daughter and I just don't think it was strong enough to stand up to the abuse it will get after 10 days in the parks.
> 
> With a special needs child, I have a bunch of stuff to carry in the parks.  Maybe I should just stick with a new Baggallinni...
> 
> 
> BTW...I did make it back to my embroidery machine this morning.  It was perfect.  I guess the trick was the too close to empty bobbin... I did finish the Black and white stripwork jumper inspired dress...but I am waiting until my GD gets here to see how it fits before I take pictures.  I really wish I had a petti to put under it...It is screaming out for one...I keep reminding my DIL daily that we need one or two....
> 
> 
> Nini


 
I made a laptop bag out of a tapestry type fabric and I put a layer of plastic canvas in between the lining and batting. I really gave it a good shape and protects my laptop.
Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Wow!  I finally caught up!  Been super busy...my dd's birthday was yesterday as well as my husbands.  She turned 6!  I can't believe it!  Where has the time gone.  I have a number of outfits to post pics of, but can never get photobucket to work!  Ugh!

I love the "it all started with a mouse" outfit!  I would love to make a patchwork skirt like that for our trip, but I hardly have any disney fabric left so I would have to find and buy a lot more prints.

Teresa, Heather, and anyone else who lives in the area...I was in the Battle Creek walmart buying fabric the other day.  As you know, they are getting ready to close their fabric department in a month and a half.  The lady at the fabric department told me that they recently found out that it is up to the store manager as to whether they keep the fabric department or not.  They said they just heard of another store that got theirs back because the store manager requested to keep it.  So she told me to call and complain and ask for Troy.  I don't know if it will work or not (or even how true this is), but it might be worth a try.  So I thought you guys might like to give it a whirl.  eVen if you don't live here, feel free to call that store and complain for us.    She said they are turning the whole fabric department into more of an electronic department!



ellenbenny said:


> I really like carrying this bag over my shoulder in the parks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are medium...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Large....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



These are great!  Are they hard to make?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> Our JoAnns won't use a coupon on any items that are already discounted. I suspect, too, that they intentionally put popular items on sale at a lower discount when a coupon with a higher discount is available.



I suspect you're right Lisa.  I was so siked I had a whole page of 40% off coupons to use all for the same week.  Almost everything was on sale though for 30% off, total BUMMER!



LKD said:


> heathersue-Aw thank you ^^ My Belle dress is my favorite but most hated costume I've sewn. I actually made it in a week so I could wear it to the halloween party at California Adventure. Here's what it looked like then



Beautiful!!  I would totally rip all my hair out trying to sew such a creation! 



ellenbenny said:


> Sorry I haven't responded to each post, but thank you all for the nice comments on my work.
> 
> I was too busy/excited setting up and trying out my new sewing machine and my first HeatherSue design!!
> 
> So first, here is the new baby on the kitchen table, before I moved it down to my sewing area..



Congrats on the new baby!!  Looks like a 4500D to me!  I love mine


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I HATE organza!!! I have had this rainbow organza in my stash for a while, it looks soooooooooo cool and I am using it as an overlay on a dress- and I know how to do french seams, but I can't figure out how to cut a pefectly straight edge!!! This is very different than the organdy I worked with for Hannah's gown- that at least at some stiffness to it.
> I want to attach ribbon to the bottom, but I have to find a way to get this cut straight. (I already have it sewing in a circle for a skirt)



I hate cutting a straight line with anything that I can't snip and rip!! I really stink at it! I feel your pain! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Help please!  I think I broke my sewing machine.  I was using my ruffler when the needle came unattached.  So I removed it and got a new one.  I proceeded to use the ruffler.  When I changed over to the normal foot, the neele is catching when it is all the way down and makes a clicking noise.  Any guesses?  Is there anything I can do besides take it to someone?  I really do not have time for this!!  UGH!  Thanks!



It seems to be the week for this! I did something to two of my machines this week! Good thing my cousin lent me a third! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa, Heather, and anyone else who lives in the area...I was in the Battle Creek walmart buying fabric the other day.  As you know, they are getting ready to close their fabric department in a month and a half.  The lady at the fabric department told me that they recently found out that it is up to the store manager as to whether they keep the fabric department or not.  They said they just heard of another store that got theirs back because the store manager requested to keep it.  So she told me to call and complain and ask for Troy.  I don't know if it will work or not (or even how true this is), but it might be worth a try.  So I thought you guys might like to give it a whirl.  eVen if you don't live here, feel free to call that store and complain for us.    She said they are turning the whole fabric department into more of an electronic department!
> 
> 
> 
> These are great!  Are they hard to make?



I think it was the store on 9th street that got rid of their fabric, then got it back again, so it does work! They weren't going to put a fabric dept. into our store in Three Rivers when they built it until people started calling to complain! Then, at the last minute they added it! I will be calling the store. Poor Troy..... Come on everyone, let's call!!! You help us, we'll help you. 

*Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy. *

It makes me MAD when they expand the electronics department and get rid of our fabric!!!! Grr.... it just tells me that they are only interested in the people that can make big purchases.  Guess what, Walmart? Meijer sells electronics too, and it's right across the street!


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are great!  Are they hard to make?



The bags aren't hard to make, just a lot of pieces and steps.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Congrats on the new baby!!  Looks like a 4500D to me!  I love mine



It is!  Can't wait to have time to try sewing on it.  I'll know who to ask if I have questions.


----------



## Adi12982

Caught up again - I feel like ever since I had Isabel all I do around here is play catch-up.  I need to make some sort of time to come on at least a few times a week so I don't have to play catch-up any more!  I'm planning on making her a couple things, hopefully I can get working on them this next week


----------



## Adi12982

T - thanks for sharing those pictures of your NY trip.  Vi has gotten so big!  She's just too cute!




staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been lurking on your thread forever.. and figured I would finally introduce myself. My name is Megan, and I have four kiddos.. an 8yo DS, 5yo DD.. Today is her birthday!! and boy/girl 13 month twins. I am over on the new moms thread with Adi, and she kept telling my to introduce myself over here.. SO here I am!


YEAY - you are here Staley/Megan  WOO HOO, stick around and keep sharing!



LKD said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread I'm finally popping in!
> I'm Roxie, a 20 yr old from California


Welcome Roxie!  You are very talented!!  I want a belle dress for me   Anyhow, don't worry about not having anyone to sew for.  I joined this thread a few years back and didn't have anyone either - I started to find opportunities with friends children at church, my school friends, etc.  Now I have my own baby to sew for


----------



## Diz-Mommy

So I was making my son a fleece blanket with satin blanket binding, and for the life of me I couldn't figure out how to sew the darn stuff on without it going all wonky and puckering up half way through a side.  SO I gave up and just did a blanket stitch around the whole thing instead of using the binding.  I wasn't working with a whole lot of time considering the little guy only goes to preschool tuesdays and thursdays and only take 2 hour naps and his party is this saturday.  I didn't want him to wake up and bust me making him something that is suppose to be a birthday surprise.

Well anyway, with our new baby on the way I'd really like to make some blankets with the satin binding.  Is there a trick to getting it the lay nice?  Anyone make such blankets that could help me out?


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.



Prayers for Shardai.  I just can't imagine how difficult today was for her.


----------



## Adi12982

livndisney said:


> Please remember Shardai and Mya today. The service for Mya is today and I know Shardai is going to need our prayers.  If everyone could take a moment and pray, the service starts at 11 am.



Of course!


----------



## revrob

some of you have seen this on facebook - but I thought I'd share here as well
this is for myself for a presentation that I will be making next weekend
it was very slippery to sew!  I love it though!
Next up - a medieval gown!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Yes, I was admiring that on FB...I still think you should model it for us!


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> Yes, I was admiring that on FB...I still think you should model it for us!



ALRIGHT!  If I have to!    Can you tell I hate modeling?  I'll get a pic tonight, I promise!


----------



## revrob

ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky




YEAH!! Shannon, you just made my night!!! ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



Oh My Goodness, I so LOVE this 

You have given me an Idea for My costume for MNSSHP this year.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.


FRONT:





BACK:





FIRST OUTFIT:


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> YEAH!! Shannon, you just made my night!!! ADORABLE!!!!





Disneymom1218 said:


> Oh My Goodness, I so LOVE this
> 
> You have given me an Idea for My costume for MNSSHP this year.



AW!  Thanks!  I have a whole new appreciateion for people that sew this satin on a regular basis!  It wasn't that fun.  and it took 11 yards!    But I'm so glad I just did it!  
I used Butterick 4050 - view B with lined sleeves and unlined cape.  I seamed the front closed, leaving the top open enough to get my head through.
I'll be wearing a crinoline under this because it is so wide at the bottom that I feel like I need something to give it some poof.  I'm still waiting for the crinoline to come in - I don't want to hem until I try it on with that.  

Janet - now I'm REALLY excited to get pics with the little girl that will be Cinderella - and even more excited to get a gown for my daughter so that we'll match!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> AW!  Thanks!  I have a whole new appreciateion for people that sew this satin on a regular basis!  It wasn't that fun.  and it took 11 yards!    But I'm so glad I just did it!
> I used Butterick 4050 - view B with lined sleeves and unlined cape.  I seamed the front closed, leaving the top open enough to get my head through.
> I'll be wearing a crinoline under this because it is so wide at the bottom that I feel like I need something to give it some poof.  I'm still waiting for the crinoline to come in - I don't want to hem until I try it on with that.
> 
> Janet - now I'm REALLY excited to get pics with the little girl that will be Cinderella - and even more excited to get a gown for my daughter so that we'll match!




The biggest challenge I have when making the adult FG is working with ALL THAT FABRIC! It's hard to lay it all out to cut without anything shifting. I use tissue lame for mine and it's so thin I have to fully line the whole thing, so even MORE ultra long seams to sew. It's a HUGE project (both literally and figuratively!) and you did great!!

I can't wait to see the 2 of you together either! I"m covered in blue satin right now, so it won't be long!

Do you have a little wand yet?

Is that satin hood staying on your head OK? Mine used to slip off all the time until the Fairy Godmother at Disney told me to sew a little comb into the hood. And BIBBIDI... BOBBIDI....BOO! It was all better!

Janet


----------



## ellenbenny

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



Very nice!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> The biggest challenge I have when making the adult FG is working with ALL THAT FABRIC! It's hard to lay it all out to cut without anything shifting. I use tissue lame for mine and it's so thin I have to fully line the whole thing, so even MORE ultra long seams to sew. It's a HUGE project (both literally and figuratively!) and you did great!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the 2 of you together either! I"m covered in blue satin right now, so it won't be long!
> 
> Do you have a little wand yet?
> 
> Is that satin hood staying on your head OK? Mine used to slip off all the time until the Fairy Godmother at Disney told me to sew a little comb into the hood. And BIBBIDI... BOBBIDI....BOO! It was all better!
> 
> Janet



yea, cutting was amusing!  It was ALL over my living room floor and I was kinda scooting along making sure the cutting board was under and I wasn't cutting the carpet at the same time!  I did pin everything down to the cutting board to keep it from shifting so much.  That did help, but just the sheer length of everything was something!

I bought a kinda sceptor wand thing today, though I'm not sure if it's completely right.  I guess I'll make it work.  She also wore gloves, right?  I got long white gloves today because I thought she did?

I remembered, vaguely, you talking about the comb thing so I followed that advice and it works magically!  SO SMART!  Those people at Disney - you'd think they've done this a time or two, huh?



ellenbenny said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, so much!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> yea, cutting was amusing!  It was ALL over my living room floor and I was kinda scooting along making sure the cutting board was under and I wasn't cutting the carpet at the same time!  I did pin everything down to the cutting board to keep it from shifting so much.  That did help, but just the sheer length of everything was something!
> 
> I bought a kinda sceptor wand thing today, though I'm not sure if it's completely right.  I guess I'll make it work.  She also wore gloves, right?  I got long white gloves today because I thought she did?
> 
> I remembered, vaguely, you talking about the comb thing so I followed that advice and it works magically!  SO SMART!  Those people at Disney - you'd think they've done this a time or two, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so much!




The FG at Disney does wear white gloves. I don't recall the one in the movie. You gonna spray your hair gray? I have a can of gray hair paint here but never had the guts to use it. I just figure in a year or 2 I won't NEED the spray to be gray!

Also Shannon, if you're putting the crinoline under it for fullness, I add a little belt at the waist to keep it from looking too "tent-like". It defines the shape better. I think the FG at Disney has a fairly fitted top, but a skirt that gathers on.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> The FG at Disney does wear white gloves. I don't recall the one in the movie. You gonna spray your hair gray? I have a can of gray hair paint here but never had the guts to use it. I just figure in a year or 2 I won't NEED the spray to be gray!
> 
> Also Shannon, if you're putting the crinoline under it for fullness, I add a little belt at the waist to keep it from looking too "tent-like". It defines the shape better. I think the FG at Disney has a fairly fitted top, but a skirt that gathers on.



I've been wondering about spraying gray.  The problem is that I'll be playing another role before this and I don't know that I'll have time to "change" so I think I may skip it for this time.

Good tip about the belt.  What do you think I should do?  Just a thing tie belt out of the pink?  blue?


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I've been wondering about spraying gray.  The problem is that I'll be playing another role before this and I don't know that I'll have time to "change" so I think I may skip it for this time.
> 
> Good tip about the belt.  What do you think I should do?  Just a thing tie belt out of the pink?  blue?



I just do a strip of the blue to a finished height of around 1 3/4". I make it several inches longer than my actual waist and put a button hole on one end and a couple buttons on the other end. I line it with some medium weight sew in interfacing to give it some body.


----------



## Disneymom1218

mom2rtk said:


> The FG at Disney does wear white gloves. I don't recall the one in the movie. You gonna spray your hair gray? I have a can of gray hair paint here but never had the guts to use it. I just figure in a year or 2 I won't NEED the spray to be gray!
> 
> Also Shannon, if you're putting the crinoline under it for fullness, I add a little belt at the waist to keep it from looking too "tent-like". It defines the shape better. I think the FG at Disney has a fairly fitted top, but a skirt that gathers on.



I agree, I just looked at our picture of the FG and she has a fitted bodice and a gathered skirt. here is a pic for reference:


----------



## ellenbenny

Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.






and the back:





I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:





Here is my new machine in it's place:





And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.  





I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.  

I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I really really like it now!


----------



## ellenbenny

llaxton said:


> I really really like it now!



Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



Shannon, I love it! You did a fabulous job!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:



That looks wonderful!!! Your daughter is so cute! 



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! The top!!!!! 

And, I want a sewing room!!! I've spent the past hour trying to clear all the sewing stuff off of, from under, beside, and all about my kitchen table, chairs, and floor! If I just had a nice little place to keep it all, it would be lovely!


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! The top!!!!!
> 
> And, I want a sewing room!!! I've spent the past hour trying to clear all the sewing stuff off of, from under, beside, and all about my kitchen table, chairs, and floor! If I just had a nice little place to keep it all, it would be lovely!



Thanks!

My sewing area is in the basement.  We finished the basement about 15 years ago shortly after we bought the house, and I had the foresight to request a sewing area, even though back then I really wasn't into that much and I didn't use it a whole lot.  But it made a nice area for the kids to store toys when they were little.  One of the cupboards is still full of legos even though my kids are 21 and 24 now.  

I am so happy to have the space now!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



Wow you did such a great job.  I love your sewing room it is very nice.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

revrob said:


> some of you have seen this on facebook - but I thought I'd share here as well
> this is for myself for a presentation that I will be making next weekend
> it was very slippery to sew!  I love it though!
> Next up - a medieval gown!



Oh my you are so very talented.  I am so inspired when i see work such as yours.  Great job.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Diz-Mommy said:


> So I was making my son a fleece blanket with satin blanket binding, and for the life of me I couldn't figure out how to sew the darn stuff on without it going all wonky and puckering up half way through a side.  SO I gave up and just did a blanket stitch around the whole thing instead of using the binding.  I wasn't working with a whole lot of time considering the little guy only goes to preschool tuesdays and thursdays and only take 2 hour naps and his party is this saturday.  I didn't want him to wake up and bust me making him something that is suppose to be a birthday surprise.
> 
> Well anyway, with our new baby on the way I'd really like to make some blankets with the satin binding.  Is there a trick to getting it the lay nice?  Anyone make such blankets that could help me out?


How about this- 
http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/review/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=344


ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My sewing area is in the basement.  We finished the basement about 15 years ago shortly after we bought the house, and I had the foresight to request a sewing area, even though back then I really wasn't into that much and I didn't use it a whole lot.  But it made a nice area for the kids to store toys when they were little.  One of the cupboards is still full of legos even though my kids are 21 and 24 now.
> 
> I am so happy to have the space now!



I tried building my sewing area in our downstairs- we live in a ranch, so no basement, but there arent any windows...I couldnt handle it, so I "live" on the edge of our living room and it looks like a mess all the time. But with 2 kids, I need to be able to have a place right next to where they play. I envy you ladies with gorgeous personal spaces!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> How about this-
> http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/review/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=344
> 
> 
> I tried building my sewing area in our downstairs- we live in a ranch, so no basement, but there arent any windows...I couldnt handle it, so I "live" on the edge of our living room and it looks like a mess all the time. But with 2 kids, I need to be able to have a place right next to where they play. I envy you ladies with gorgeous personal spaces!



We live in a ranch too, but we do have a full basement which is fairly large.  At least what we call a ranch is that the main house is all one floor.  

There are 2 small windows at each end of the basement, but not in my area.  But there is lots of lighting.  And if I had small children I would never be able to go down there and work, so I totally understand!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> I just do a strip of the blue to a finished height of around 1 3/4". I make it several inches longer than my actual waist and put a button hole on one end and a couple buttons on the other end. I line it with some medium weight sew in interfacing to give it some body.



that makes sense!  Thanks, that's what I'll do!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I agree, I just looked at our picture of the FG and she has a fitted bodice and a gathered skirt. here is a pic for reference:



That's great!  thanks for sharing the pic!



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



you did a great job!  they're going to be greatly loved and appreciated!



teresajoy said:


> Shannon, I love it! You did a fabulous job!



thanks so much!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Oh my you are so very talented.  I am so inspired when i see work such as yours.  Great job.



Aw, thanks!  This is the first time I've sewn with satin, but I love it.


----------



## DisneyKings

ellenbenny said:


> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



I love how it looks with that ruffle!

JoAnn's has needles on sale 50% this week--I stocked up today!



revrob said:


> some of you have seen this on facebook - but I thought I'd share here as well
> this is for myself for a presentation that I will be making next weekend
> it was very slippery to sew!  I love it though!
> Next up - a medieval gown!



LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried building my sewing area in our downstairs- we live in a ranch, so no basement, but there arent any windows...I couldnt handle it, so I "live" on the edge of our living room and it looks like a mess all the time. But with 2 kids, I need to be able to have a place right next to where they play. I envy you ladies with gorgeous personal spaces!



I "live" in my dinning room or the table and the bookshelf, the buffet and the hutch. And very soon on another little cabinet too. this way I am inbetween the playarea and the living room which are the 2 places my kids are the most.

REVROB - if the FG is your second and last part you could always try babypowder in your hair - we would do this for our haunted house ad it works well and is, I think, easier to wash out.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I wanted to add that I had a lightbulb go on regarding the organza today.

Because it was rainbow, I tried a few fabric pens, but they wouldnt show up.
I had already cut the strips I needed, so I had to work with what I had. It was a little weird because the manufacturer had this weird, uneven semi-serged edge that was not straight, so, what i remembered from Hannah's gown was first- the organdy was "cut" (thread pulled) straight to start with, AND I never cut it....I did lace shaping on the bottom of it, in lines I had traced on with blue fabric pen.

So, I dug through my stash and lo and behold I found a sheer rainbow ribbon that matched my rainbow organza perfectly, I used my edge joining foot and placed the ribbon over the bottom edge of the organza, and did a small zig zag with rainbow embroidery thread, then I cut the fabric from behind the ribbon.
So- next time, I wont even cut it, I will mark with a pen and sew ribbon on, then cut!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I think it was the store on 9th street that got rid of their fabric, then got it back again, so it does work! They weren't going to put a fabric dept. into our store in Three Rivers when they built it until people started calling to complain! Then, at the last minute they added it! I will be calling the store. Poor Troy..... Come on everyone, let's call!!! You help us, we'll help you.
> 
> *Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy. *
> 
> It makes me MAD when they expand the electronics department and get rid of our fabric!!!! Grr.... it just tells me that they are only interested in the people that can make big purchases.  Guess what, Walmart? Meijer sells electronics too, and it's right across the street!



GO TERESA!!!!
Ladies, I am begging you.  Please call!  I NEED this fabric department to stay!!!  Let's bombard Troy with phone calls!!!!  I would be forever grateful! 



revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



This is great!  Good job!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST OUTFIT:



These turned out really cute!


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> some of you have seen this on facebook - but I thought I'd share here as well
> this is for myself for a presentation that I will be making next weekend
> it was very slippery to sew!  I love it though!
> Next up - a medieval gown!





revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky




Wow!  Great job Shannon!  Eleven yards is a lot of fabric!  You really did a fantastic job!  You look really cute in it too!  



mom2rtk said:


> The biggest challenge I have when making the adult FG is working with ALL THAT FABRIC! It's hard to lay it all out to cut without anything shifting. I use tissue lame for mine and it's so thin I have to fully line the whole thing, so even MORE ultra long seams to sew. It's a HUGE project (both literally and figuratively!) and you did great!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the 2 of you together either! I"m covered in blue satin right now, so it won't be long!
> 
> Do you have a little wand yet?
> 
> Is that satin hood staying on your head OK? Mine used to slip off all the time until the Fairy Godmother at Disney told me to sew a little comb into the hood. And BIBBIDI... BOBBIDI....BOO! It was all better!
> 
> Janet



Now you are making me dread doing curtains some day!  I keep putting it off for that reason - don't want to deal with all of the fabric. 



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



So jealous of your sewing area!  

Love the shirt for the Big Give!  I wish I had more time before my trip, I'd love to get that design on a shirt for me!

The Minnie Vida looks great too!  

Hope you figure out the deal with the machine!


----------



## LKD

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



Ooooo you look great ^^ Instead of dying your hair grey why don't you find a short white wig? They aren't that expensive 
Wow 11 yards?! My Belle gown was just 5!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST OUTFIT:




Aww she looks so cute in it! I love it!



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



I want a sewing room too D: I have a long foldable rollable table my mom bought me when our Joanns was going out of business so it was on sale. It's a mess and is stacked with fabric and patterns!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I wanted to add that I had a lightbulb go on regarding the organza today.
> 
> Because it was rainbow, I tried a few fabric pens, but they wouldnt show up.
> I had already cut the strips I needed, so I had to work with what I had. It was a little weird because the manufacturer had this weird, uneven semi-serged edge that was not straight, so, what i remembered from Hannah's gown was first- the organdy was "cut" (thread pulled) straight to start with, AND I never cut it....I did lace shaping on the bottom of it, in lines I had traced on with blue fabric pen.
> 
> So, I dug through my stash and lo and behold I found a sheer rainbow ribbon that matched my rainbow organza perfectly, I used my edge joining foot and placed the ribbon over the bottom edge of the organza, and did a small zig zag with rainbow embroidery thread, then I cut the fabric from behind the ribbon.
> So- next time, I wont even cut it, I will mark with a pen and sew ribbon on, then cut!



Wow neat tip! I'll think I'll try that! I'm making Drizella based on the park's version and there is a lot of organza in there.

Oh speaking of which I guess I'll show this one first.
I'm finishing it up right up and all I have left is the blue over skirt to finish..it's just cut and pinned right now.

Of course when I saw I'm finishing it I'm just saying its going to be wearable for saturday (I'm going to a comic convention which is going to be across from Disneyland so I figured it would be fitting to wear something Disney). Its far from being finished! I am going to eventually add the organza layers and I'm going to remake that bloody hem that came out so horrible (first time making a blind-hem). Also I still need the under blue skirt (or maybe I'll do that tomorrow) and her funky striped bloomers. I'm going to wear this to Disney this halloween also. I promised Drizella and she got so happy xD





The top is just pinned onto the form o.< It won't fit over the form even thought its a S on the smallest setting!

It's made of taffeta o.< I didn't want to use satin because I don't like how shiny it looks in pictures but this one is so shiny in pictures! It's not like that in person thank god

Edit- I finished the poof, I find it funny that the top is like a separate dress now!


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



I really like the way you did the t-shirt makeover and the applique looks great.
The Vida looks even prettier with the ruffle.  They are going to love these.

And I am sooooooo envious of your sewing area, especially all of the cabinets.
I have a decent place to sew but NO place to store any fabric.  It just sits in piles on the floor and I mean a lot of piles!  My hubby is out of town for the next 9 days so I envision myself getting it all straightened up.  He is a neat freak and that would be a great surprise for when he returns.  We'll see!
Clean or sew.......ok, maybe I will just sew all week!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I wanted to add that I had a lightbulb go on regarding the organza today.
> 
> Because it was rainbow, I tried a few fabric pens, but they wouldnt show up.
> I had already cut the strips I needed, so I had to work with what I had. It was a little weird because the manufacturer had this weird, uneven semi-serged edge that was not straight, so, what i remembered from Hannah's gown was first- the organdy was "cut" (thread pulled) straight to start with, AND I never cut it....I did lace shaping on the bottom of it, in lines I had traced on with blue fabric pen.
> 
> So, I dug through my stash and lo and behold I found a sheer rainbow ribbon that matched my rainbow organza perfectly, I used my edge joining foot and placed the ribbon over the bottom edge of the organza, and did a small zig zag with rainbow embroidery thread, then I cut the fabric from behind the ribbon.
> So- next time, I wont even cut it, I will mark with a pen and sew ribbon on, then cut!



SMART!!!  Great idea!


----------



## jessica52877

Ellen, I LOVE the sewing room! I love all the cabinets and countertops. Do find it hard to sit so high and sew? I assume you foot pedal sits on that little piece of wood.

I too asked for a sewing room when we finished the basement. Well, since I decided how we were finishing it, guess I made me a sewing room! LOL! It was the perfect place and even had a window. Then DH got changed to the nightshift and decided he needed to sleep down there during the day so I switched out my guest room and sewing room. I love now that it is upstairs and I can look right out into the front yard. Of course, it is a little smaller but it fits!

And in 15 years when Dallas is 22 I am sure I'll still have legos although mine probably won't be put away!

Shannon, love the Fairy Godmother!

I am tired of walmart! They keep cutting back on what they carry having more aisle space and less selection! I don't have much of a need to go in one anymore (especially now that the short sleeve girls shirts are gone!!!) and don't spend nearly as much $ as I used to in there (on non fabric items). I would run in for a yard of fabric and come out $200 later.


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> Ellen, I LOVE the sewing room! I love all the cabinets and countertops. Do find it hard to sit so high and sew? I assume you foot pedal sits on that little piece of wood.
> 
> I too asked for a sewing room when we finished the basement. Well, since I decided how we were finishing it, guess I made me a sewing room! LOL! It was the perfect place and even had a window. Then DH got changed to the nightshift and decided he needed to sleep down there during the day so I switched out my guest room and sewing room. I love now that it is upstairs and I can look right out into the front yard. Of course, it is a little smaller but it fits!
> 
> And in 15 years when Dallas is 22 I am sure I'll still have legos although mine probably won't be put away!
> 
> Shannon, love the Fairy Godmother!
> 
> I am tired of walmart! They keep cutting back on what they carry having more aisle space and less selection! I don't have much of a need to go in one anymore (especially now that the short sleeve girls shirts are gone!!!) and don't spend nearly as much $ as I used to in there (on non fabric items). I would run in for a yard of fabric and come out $200 later.



Have you seen the Toy Story Legos?  Does Dallas have any?  I just gave some to two neighbor boys who had birthdays that we went to last weekend.  They looked pretty cool!  I keep thinking about getting them for my girls.  They love Toy Story but don't really do Legos.  I totally think Legos is missing out on half of their potential customers since they don't have anything good geared towards girls.  


I hear you about Wal-Mart.  What did they do with plain tees for girls?  I used to like the tees they had for girls that were by Old Glory since they were plain fronted but kind of had a little tiny puff sleeve.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

sahm1000 said:


> I hear you about Wal-Mart.  What did they do with plain tees for girls?  I used to like the tees they had for girls that were by Old Glory since they were plain fronted but kind of had a little tiny puff sleeve.



I didn't know Walmart got rid of the T's! Then again I tend to buy the ultimate T from target - they applique nice


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.








The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......


----------



## Astro Orbiter

sahm1000 said:


> Have you seen the Toy Story Legos?  Does Dallas have any?  I just gave some to two neighbor boys who had birthdays that we went to last weekend.  They looked pretty cool!  I keep thinking about getting them for my girls.  They love Toy Story but don't really do Legos.  I totally think Legos is missing out on half of their potential customers since they don't have anything good geared towards girls.
> 
> 
> I hear you about Wal-Mart.  What did they do with plain tees for girls?  I used to like the tees they had for girls that were by Old Glory since they were plain fronted but kind of had a little tiny puff sleeve.



I SO agree about the Legos!  DD is 7.75 (she's proud of the fraction!) and L-O-V-E-S her Legos.  Everytime we went to WDW we'd end up with a bucket from the store.  We now live by LegoLand and every time we go there's never anything new for the girls.  Only repackage of the same old items.  The girl sets are few, far between, don't have standard sized lego people, and fit Lego's definition of what little girls like - Belleville, with princesses, ponies, and dollhouses.  Boys can choose what they like - Spongebob, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, pirates, knights, miners - loads of different genres.  I guess girls are supposed to like pink princesses.

Totally OT - I was at Legoland the other day and they're selling new Prince of Persia sets.  Somehow I was really disturbed at the lego-person depicting a shirtless hero.  Drawing sculpted abs on that blocky body is just wrong.


----------



## jessica52877

Astro Orbiter said:


> I SO agree about the Legos!  DD is 7.75 (she's proud of the fraction!) and L-O-V-E-S her Legos.  Everytime we went to WDW we'd end up with a bucket from the store.  We now live by LegoLand and every time we go there's never anything new for the girls.  Only repackage of the same old items.  The girl sets are few, far between, don't have standard sized lego people, and fit Lego's definition of what little girls like - Belleville, with princesses, ponies, and dollhouses.  Boys can choose what they like - Spongebob, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, pirates, knights, miners - loads of different genres.  I guess girls are supposed to like pink princesses.
> 
> Totally OT - I was at Legoland the other day and they're selling new Prince of Persia sets.  Somehow I was really disturbed at the lego-person depicting a shirtless hero.  Drawing sculpted abs on that blocky body is just wrong.



I don't really like the Prince of Persia legos. Of course, that doesn't mean we won't end up with some. 



sahm1000 said:


> Have you seen the Toy Story Legos?  Does Dallas have any?  I just gave some to two neighbor boys who had birthdays that we went to last weekend.  They looked pretty cool!  I keep thinking about getting them for my girls.  They love Toy Story but don't really do Legos.  I totally think Legos is missing out on half of their potential customers since they don't have anything good geared towards girls.
> 
> 
> I hear you about Wal-Mart.  What did they do with plain tees for girls?  I used to like the tees they had for girls that were by Old Glory since they were plain fronted but kind of had a little tiny puff sleeve.



Yes, Dallas has the Toy Story ones but he doesn't really like them I don't think. He put them together and hasn't touched them since. He hasn't even put together the figures from the last box he opened. Usually he plays with them nonstop and does play with his others all the time. 

They clearanced out the plain t's about a week ago for tanks. All of ours were gone in no time. I had been in on Sunday, bought a few, heard about it Wednesday and by that Friday pretty much nothing. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I didn't know Walmart got rid of the T's! Then again I tend to buy the ultimate T from target - they applique nice



I am fine with Target's but they are usually a bit more, never have the size I need (especially in toddlers) and don't have as much little ruffle. I like the little ruffle across the front and on the sleeves. I think if I didn't get so frustrated with them never having the size I would use them more often.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......



I think it is cute. What don't you like about it? From the picture the straps look long but I really have no idea, just looks like it would hang low. Probably my imagination.


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyKings said:


> I love how it looks with that ruffle!
> 
> JoAnn's has needles on sale 50% this week--I stocked up today!



Thanks, I better stock up on those needles.



LKD said:


> The top is just pinned onto the form o.< It won't fit over the form even thought its a S on the smallest setting!



You do very nice work!



Granna4679 said:


> I really like the way you did the t-shirt makeover and the applique looks great.
> The Vida looks even prettier with the ruffle.  They are going to love these.
> 
> And I am sooooooo envious of your sewing area, especially all of the cabinets.
> I have a decent place to sew but NO place to store any fabric.  It just sits in piles on the floor and I mean a lot of piles!  My hubby is out of town for the next 9 days so I envision myself getting it all straightened up.  He is a neat freak and that would be a great surprise for when he returns.  We'll see!
> Clean or sew.......ok, maybe I will just sew all week!!  `



You sound like me, hubby is definitely the neat freak, and lately I have been spending too much time with the sewing.  I have told myself I will do the housework first this weekend.  We'll see though!



jessica52877 said:


> Ellen, I LOVE the sewing room! I love all the cabinets and countertops. Do find it hard to sit so high and sew? I assume you foot pedal sits on that little piece of wood.



Yes, the wood thing  is where my foot pedal sits.  I have definitely gotten used to sewing that way so I don't mind it.  I am thinking of buying a cheap, foldable cart on wheels to put my serger on to get more room on the counter.  Joanns has it for $99 right now.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/...816a&imgPos=5421&imageType=z&itemType=product
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/...816a&imgPos=5321&imageType=z&itemType=product

Then it could be stored away if needed.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Don't feel like getting out the manual - for rolled hem is it the right or left needle that comes out? I haven't tried it in so long but am ready to try it again. I think I know what I might have done wrong last time.
Thanks -- it is the singer from wallyworld.
Nevermind - I just played with it til I got it! WOrks good right now on all the scraps - now onto the projects!


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky




  Wow, I don't think I could ever work with that amount of shiny, slippery fabric.  Looks awesome.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST OUTFIT:



They are both great  Looks like she loves them.



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:



That recycled shirt is really great.  I have an old and ratty Peace, Love and Mickey T from WDW and I hate to give it up.

and the Vida looks great with the ruffle.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......



Looks great.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Somebody started a question a few pages back about who's going in December--we are!  We'll be in FL from Nov 27 through Dec 11, the last week of that with my DD31, DSIL32, DGD10, DGD8, DGD 5, DGD3, and brand new DGS who will be 5 months at that time!  WOOHOO!!  I'd be happy to meet anyone of you, I feel like you're all the friends who help keep me sane!
     I've been stockpiling fabric in anticipation, but didn't want to start sewing too early in fear of growth spurts. I finally decided to start next week on the animal kingdom outfits--I have all kinds of animal prints, HeatherSue's jungle animal embroidery set, and a need to see some progress!  First up--my first Feliz. I'm making it for the to-be-three year old; I'll make the size 3/4 and hope she doesn't outgrow it before then 
     Keep up the inspiring work, ladies!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky


I love the outfit!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:


I love the ruffles and cute shirt, you did a great job!



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.


The shirt for the give is just beautiful and your sewing space is wonderful.  I love the new machine.  Mom always buys me needles when she goes to the city because I break them often.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......


I love the outfit!  Perfect for 1900!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Don't feel like getting out the manual - for rolled hem is it the right or left needle that comes out? I haven't tried it in so long but am ready to try it again. I think I know what I might have done wrong last time.
> Thanks -- it is the singer from wallyworld.
> Nevermind - I just played with it til I got it! WOrks good right now on all the scraps - now onto the projects!


Glad you got it to work, how do you do it?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LKD said:


> Wow neat tip! I'll think I'll try that! I'm making Drizella based on the park's version and there is a lot of organza in there.
> 
> Oh speaking of which I guess I'll show this one first.
> I'm finishing it up right up and all I have left is the blue over skirt to finish..it's just cut and pinned right now.
> 
> Of course when I saw I'm finishing it I'm just saying its going to be wearable for saturday (I'm going to a comic convention which is going to be across from Disneyland so I figured it would be fitting to wear something Disney). Its far from being finished! I am going to eventually add the organza layers and I'm going to remake that bloody hem that came out so horrible (first time making a blind-hem). Also I still need the under blue skirt (or maybe I'll do that tomorrow) and her funky striped bloomers. I'm going to wear this to Disney this halloween also. I promised Drizella and she got so happy xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is just pinned onto the form o.< It won't fit over the form even thought its a S on the smallest setting!
> 
> It's made of taffeta o.< I didn't want to use satin because I don't like how shiny it looks in pictures but this one is so shiny in pictures! It's not like that in person thank god
> 
> Edit- I finished the poof, I find it funny that the top is like a separate dress now!


Oh my! YOU are adorable and that dress is great! I love taffeta- always has more of a stay put type feel to it- versus the satin. I think this is soooo cool!

The edge joining foot is an heirloom sewing technique I learned when doing my baby's christening gown. (friend me on facebook for an encyclopedia of photos of the making of the gown) Nicole Keating
You can also do it a little differently, if you have the edgejoining foot- you can butt your lace, or ribbon, or insertion, or whatever up to the side of the fabric and do a tiny zig zag.
Actually, or you can sew 2 pieces together (if its a fabric type edging) then trim it down to 1/8" and then do a wide, but short zig zag, the allowance will whip itself into the seam and it will make the fabric and insertion appear as one fabric. Really great for fine fabrics.
if it was entredeaux Martha Pullen would say "stitch in the ditch! Trim! and zig zan!"
Does that make sense?????



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......



Um, okay I'll be brave- first I think the top looks really really cool!
But you are right, it does seem a bit large-ish for a size 1 or 2. What's the chest measurement?
I'm not sure about the skirt- sometimes I have to see it on a real body.
But I totally love the top!


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> Wow neat tip! I'll think I'll try that! I'm making Drizella based on the park's version and there is a lot of organza in there.
> 
> Oh speaking of which I guess I'll show this one first.
> I'm finishing it up right up and all I have left is the blue over skirt to finish..it's just cut and pinned right now.
> 
> Of course when I saw I'm finishing it I'm just saying its going to be wearable for saturday (I'm going to a comic convention which is going to be across from Disneyland so I figured it would be fitting to wear something Disney). Its far from being finished! I am going to eventually add the organza layers and I'm going to remake that bloody hem that came out so horrible (first time making a blind-hem). Also I still need the under blue skirt (or maybe I'll do that tomorrow) and her funky striped bloomers. I'm going to wear this to Disney this halloween also. I promised Drizella and she got so happy xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is just pinned onto the form o.< It won't fit over the form even thought its a S on the smallest setting!
> 
> It's made of taffeta o.< I didn't want to use satin because I don't like how shiny it looks in pictures but this one is so shiny in pictures! It's not like that in person thank god
> 
> Edit- I finished the poof, I find it funny that the top is like a separate dress now!



You're doing great! I can't wait to hear how much fun you have with it at Disney!

So where did you get THIS fabric? I did my stepsister costumes from satin because I couldn't find the right color of tafetta.

Are you working from a pattern? I like how the skirt appears to be wider at the sides and just haven't perfected that yet. I'd love to hear details!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Um, okay I'll be brave- first I think the top looks really really cool!
> But you are right, it does seem a bit large-ish for a size 1 or 2. What's the chest measurement?
> I'm not sure about the skirt- sometimes I have to see it on a real body.
> But I totally love the top!



I tried the top on my 2 y.o.(turned 2 in Dec.) and it fits her great but I think it would be big on a 12 - 24m kiddo. I think it would be big unless you are a solid 2t. I think it looks better with the skirt if the contrast band was not on the top. But the skirt is made from a yoke of jeans size 18m. So the top & skirt are not the right sizes for each other. I will make a dif top for the skirt - maybe a simply sweet, not sure but it is on the back burner for now. Only 18 days to go. 

As for my serger:
I took the left needle out, made sure the stitch width? was set to "F"( knob on the right side of the machine), and the length? was set to "R"(little switch near the cutter -you have to open the door), increased the tension on threads 3 & 4 to 6/7 - and it works well! I even tried different color threads to try the effect but ill go with straight black for what I am doing today.


----------



## Disneymom1218

tricia said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> They are both great  Looks like she loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, the top 2 pics are my DD7 and the bottom pic is my DD5. LOL 2 different kids.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I wasn't going to post until all the shirts were done but this come out so well.  Thank you friend for helping me out!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> I wasn't going to post until all the shirts were done but this come out so well.  Thank you friend for helping me out!



Very very cute and great job!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I loved this design but wish I had made the words in a dark colour so they would show up better.


----------



## LKD

Aw thanks everyone! 



Astro Orbiter said:


> I SO agree about the Legos!  DD is 7.75 (she's proud of the fraction!) and L-O-V-E-S her Legos.  Everytime we went to WDW we'd end up with a bucket from the store.  We now live by LegoLand and every time we go there's never anything new for the girls.  Only repackage of the same old items.  The girl sets are few, far between, don't have standard sized lego people, and fit Lego's definition of what little girls like - Belleville, with princesses, ponies, and dollhouses.  Boys can choose what they like - Spongebob, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, pirates, knights, miners - loads of different genres.  I guess girls are supposed to like pink princesses.
> 
> Totally OT - I was at Legoland the other day and they're selling new Prince of Persia sets.  Somehow I was really disturbed at the lego-person depicting a shirtless hero.  Drawing sculpted abs on that blocky body is just wrong.



Have you gone to Legoland for Halloween? It's practically tradition in my family  It's really fun




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my! YOU are adorable and that dress is great! I love taffeta- always has more of a stay put type feel to it- versus the satin. I think this is soooo cool!
> 
> The edge joining foot is an heirloom sewing technique I learned when doing my baby's christening gown. (friend me on facebook for an encyclopedia of photos of the making of the gown) Nicole Keating
> You can also do it a little differently, if you have the edgejoining foot- you can butt your lace, or ribbon, or insertion, or whatever up to the side of the fabric and do a tiny zig zag.
> Actually, or you can sew 2 pieces together (if its a fabric type edging) then trim it down to 1/8" and then do a wide, but short zig zag, the allowance will whip itself into the seam and it will make the fabric and insertion appear as one fabric. Really great for fine fabrics.
> if it was entredeaux Martha Pullen would say "stitch in the ditch! Trim! and zig zan!"
> Does that make sense?????
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay I'll be brave- first I think the top looks really really cool!
> But you are right, it does seem a bit large-ish for a size 1 or 2. What's the chest measurement?
> I'm not sure about the skirt- sometimes I have to see it on a real body.
> But I totally love the top!



I agree about it being so much easier to manage than satin! It seems to iron it self when I hem it. And yes it does make make sense! i'll have to try it out 



mom2rtk said:


> You're doing great! I can't wait to hear how much fun you have with it at Disney!
> 
> So where did you get THIS fabric? I did my stepsister costumes from satin because I couldn't find the right color of tafetta.
> 
> Are you working from a pattern? I like how the skirt appears to be wider at the sides and just haven't perfected that yet. I'd love to hear details!
> 
> Keep up the great work!



I bought it at the LA fashion district, 2 dollars a yard also 

I used a pattern for the top and the sleeves. I used a new look dress pattern for the top and reused the snow white sleeve pattern for the sleeves. The skirt I made without a pattern, I got my hoop skirt and pulled the hoops in the front and sewed them together at the top to get that long look along with a pillow on the bum..I didn't feel like making a pannier and the ones I found online are so expensive 
Anyways the skirt is just a long gathered piece of fabric, which is what the skirt looks like it is. The blue bum skirt part I put over the skirt and gathered the top and cut out the shape, and after being confused on how they put that skirt on since it doesn't have a seam in the middle or a zipper my friend over in florida who works at the parks told me it was attached to the bodice so I sewed mine directly on it



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wasn't going to post until all the shirts were done but this come out so well.  Thank you friend for helping me out!



Woah, I want to learn to do that!

I guess I'll post my next costume now, hmm let me remember which one I last wore.
That would be my Jasmine dress. I made this last year hoping to wear it to Disney but I ended up making Belle instead. I barely finished it a few months ago..although its still not hemmed 
I want to make her two piece outfit she wears at disney but I haven't found the fabric I want to use yet.
That is the third wig I went through with this costume! Long hair is such a pain! It tangles so easily!

To tell you the truth I don't know what fabric it is that I used ^^; I found them both in the clearance section in joanns. I basically used the 5498 Mccall pattern but I used the skirt from Simplicity's 4401. I found out that using my Briar Rose petticoat under helped flare out the bottom like her does.

Heres some pictures, I don't have any of the bottom..apparently the photogs decided to focus on my face! My shoes are so pointy too..


----------



## NiniMorris

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> As for my serger:
> I took the left needle out, made sure the stitch width? was set to "F"( knob on the right side of the machine), and the length? was set to "R"(little switch near the cutter -you have to open the door), increased the tension on threads 3 & 4 to 6/7 - and it works well! I even tried different color threads to try the effect but ill go with straight black for what I am doing today.




Uh...SOOOOO Jealous!  I never could get mine set right.  After several hours on several different days....   You Rock!

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I loved this design but wish I had made the words in a dark colour so they would show up better.



Ladies, I absolutely love everything, but am really sick so need to go to bed- will try to catch up on quotes later.  However,  APRIL: WOW!!!!!!!

Can you send me that design?  Did you digitize it yourself, of buy it from someone?  I have to have to have it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> I loved this design but wish I had made the words in a dark colour so they would show up better.



Where did you get that?  I need/love the design.


----------



## Disneymom1218

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies, I absolutely love everything, but am really sick so need to go to bed- will try to catch up on quotes later.  However,  APRIL: WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you send me that design?  Did you digitize it yourself, of buy it from someone?  I have to have to have it!



I hope you feel better soon


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies, I absolutely love everything, but am really sick so need to go to bed- will try to catch up on quotes later.  However,  APRIL: WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you send me that design?  Did you digitize it yourself, of buy it from someone?  I have to have to have it!


I sure do hope you feel better really soon.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Where did you get that?  I need/love the design.


I got it from a free embroidery site.  I am going to go find it now and post the link.

http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=95978&hilit=autism


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



I made a cotton one a few years ago. I think I used a costume pattern from Lord of the Rings. I made it short, since at the time I was using a wheel chair. Just getting over a broken foot. Kirsta just had it out and was playing with it. Your satin looks great. 



revrob said:


> I've been wondering about spraying gray.  The problem is that I'll be playing another role before this and I don't know that I'll have time to "change" so I think I may skip it for this time.
> 
> Good tip about the belt.  What do you think I should do?  Just a thing tie belt out of the pink?  blue?


 
Look for a cheap wig. About a year and a half ago, we went to MNSSHP as Hercules. My nephew and I were pain and panic. He sprayed his hair green, and loved it of course. I bought a cheap wig from one of the Halloween websites. 



LKD said:


> Wow neat tip! I'll think I'll try that! I'm making Drizella based on the park's version and there is a lot of organza in there.
> 
> Oh speaking of which I guess I'll show this one first.
> I'm finishing it up right up and all I have left is the blue over skirt to finish..it's just cut and pinned right now.
> 
> Of course when I saw I'm finishing it I'm just saying its going to be wearable for saturday (I'm going to a comic convention which is going to be across from Disneyland so I figured it would be fitting to wear something Disney). Its far from being finished! I am going to eventually add the organza layers and I'm going to remake that bloody hem that came out so horrible (first time making a blind-hem). Also I still need the under blue skirt (or maybe I'll do that tomorrow) and her funky striped bloomers. I'm going to wear this to Disney this halloween also. I promised Drizella and she got so happy xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is just pinned onto the form o.< It won't fit over the form even thought its a S on the smallest setting!
> 
> It's made of taffeta o.< I didn't want to use satin because I don't like how shiny it looks in pictures but this one is so shiny in pictures! It's not like that in person thank god
> 
> Edit- I finished the poof, I find it funny that the top is like a separate dress now!





LKD said:


> Aw thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone to Legoland for Halloween? It's practically tradition in my family  It's really fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about it being so much easier to manage than satin! It seems to iron it self when I hem it. And yes it does make make sense! i'll have to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at the LA fashion district, 2 dollars a yard also
> 
> I used a pattern for the top and the sleeves. I used a new look dress pattern for the top and reused the snow white sleeve pattern for the sleeves. The skirt I made without a pattern, I got my hoop skirt and pulled the hoops in the front and sewed them together at the top to get that long look along with a pillow on the bum..I didn't feel like making a pannier and the ones I found online are so expensive
> Anyways the skirt is just a long gathered piece of fabric, which is what the skirt looks like it is. The blue bum skirt part I put over the skirt and gathered the top and cut out the shape, and after being confused on how they put that skirt on since it doesn't have a seam in the middle or a zipper my friend over in florida who works at the parks told me it was attached to the bodice so I sewed mine directly on it
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I want to learn to do that!
> 
> I guess I'll post my next costume now, hmm let me remember which one I last wore.
> That would be my Jasmine dress. I made this last year hoping to wear it to Disney but I ended up making Belle instead. I barely finished it a few months ago..although its still not hemmed
> I want to make her two piece outfit she wears at disney but I haven't found the fabric I want to use yet.
> That is the third wig I went through with this costume! Long hair is such a pain! It tangles so easily!
> 
> To tell you the truth I don't know what fabric it is that I used ^^; I found them both in the clearance section in joanns. I basically used the 5498 Mccall pattern but I used the skirt from Simplicity's 4401. I found out that using my Briar Rose petticoat under helped flare out the bottom like her does.
> 
> Heres some pictures, I don't have any of the bottom..apparently the photogs decided to focus on my face! My shoes are so pointy too..



Love your outfits. They are really beautiful. I want to make Kirsta  summer Jasmine. But we'll see how far I get with my projects.


----------



## mom2OandE

I am so in awe!  I love everything!  You ladies have been SEW busy!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Everybody!

I have a question....
Has anyone seen or sourced that silver lining stuff that they use inside of lunch bags?  It is an insulated type material.
I want to make some Disney-fied lunch bags for me...and can't seem to locate it.  Possibly because I don't know what it is called. lol

If you know what it is called and where I can get it I would forever be greatful!

Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> I love how it looks with that ruffle!
> 
> JoAnn's has needles on sale 50% this week--I stocked up today!



I need needles, I think I've broken about 5 this week! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> GO TERESA!!!!
> Ladies, I am begging you.  Please call!  I NEED this fabric department to stay!!!  Let's bombard Troy with phone calls!!!!  I would be forever grateful!
> !



I'm trying!!! 



LKD said:


>


It's looking really nice! 


jessica52877 said:


> 1.)Ellen, I LOVE the sewing room! I love all the cabinets and countertops. Do find it hard to sit so high and sew? I assume you foot pedal sits on that little piece of wood.
> 
> 2.) I would run in for a yard of fabric and come out $200 later.


1.)Good eye!!! I had to go back and look after you posted this!
2.) I KNOW! Don't they get it??? I seriously will go to Meijer if they take out the fabric. Or, maybe even just shop where my husband works! Hmmmm..now there's a thought! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.



I think separately these are both really cute! I love the Anastasia down the front of the top! But, I agree, I'm not crazy about this top with that skirt. I would go with a shorter top with this. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> Drawing sculpted abs on that blocky body is just wrong.



This just makes me giggle! 





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> As for my serger:
> I took the left needle out, made sure the stitch width? was set to "F"( knob on the right side of the machine), and the length? was set to "R"(little switch near the cutter -you have to open the door), increased the tension on threads 3 & 4 to 6/7 - and it works well! I even tried different color threads to try the effect but ill go with straight black for what I am doing today.


that's about what I set mine at too. It's usually 3, 3 1/2 and 5 or 6. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wasn't going to post until all the shirts were done but this come out so well.  Thank you friend for helping me out!


It looks great April! I don't like working with filled designs, mine always get puckery, but yours looks perfect! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I loved this design but wish I had made the words in a dark colour so they would show up better.



It looks really good April! You are on a roll! 



LKD said:


>


That's really pretty.


----------



## teresajoy

Three Weeks!​ invisible dancing banana           :


----------



## livndisney

Tweevil said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I have a question....
> Has anyone seen or sourced that silver lining stuff that they use inside of lunch bags?  It is an insulated type material.
> I want to make some Disney-fied lunch bags for me...and can't seem to locate it.  Possibly because I don't know what it is called. lol
> 
> If you know what it is called and where I can get it I would forever be greatful!
> 
> Thanks!



I just bought something similar at Joanns. It is called "Insul-bright". It is white on both sides with silver in the middle. It is 6.99 a yard. SKU 753705063107


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> I just bought something similar at Joanns. It is called "Insul-bright". It is white on both sides with silver in the middle. It is 6.99 a yard. SKU 753705063107



I got the same thing from a quilt store. But mine was prepackaged. Also called Insulbright.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well.  Love all the new stuff that has been posted recently.  Trying my best to keep up, haven't been able to be on here very much lately or post anything, having major computer issues, 2 viruses taken care of but still one to deal with, looks like I may have to crash it and start over.  

Anyhow--just seeing who all would be in WDW the same time as us.
We will be there 5/9 - 5/14. Lots of sewing left to do and not alot of time left   But can't wait....


----------



## ConnieB

ConnieB said:


> I am desperately trying to find this fabric....it's Robert Kaufman (by the Lunn Studio) and called Making Music Multi.  I've been able to find it in the beige and green on ebay but not the multi color.    I tried calling Kaufman but they don't know who sells which fabric, so all they could do was give me a list of shops in my state....but calling all of them (yes, all of them, that's how badly I want this!)....none have it.  But according to Kaufman it is current season so it should be available in stores.  I've tried several online places that sell fabric (like fabric.com and etsy).  Kaufman requires a resale license and a $750 minimum order for a first purchase to buy directly from them.   Any of you ladies happen to have an account with them???   I need at least 5 yards.    I'd appreciate anyone's help!  Thank you.




Thanks so much to everyone who helped me find this fabric....I received it today and it's beautiful!   I also discovered several online fabric resources that I didn't know before, so thanks for that as well!   Any others that you love to shop at, please let me know (either on this thread or if you don't think others would be interested, PM is fine).  

Now I have about a half dozen outfits (times 2 as I have twins) to get started on...yipee!!


----------



## Tweevil

livndisney said:


> I just bought something similar at Joanns. It is called "Insul-bright". It is white on both sides with silver in the middle. It is 6.99 a yard. SKU 753705063107





SallyfromDE said:


> I got the same thing from a quilt store. But mine was prepackaged. Also called Insulbright.



Thanks Guys!  I am going to source it now. 
Your the bestest!!


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> 2.) I KNOW! Don't they get it??? I seriously will go to Meijer if they take out the fabric. Or, maybe even just shop where my husband works! Hmmmm..now there's a thought!



I thought I was the only one that didn't shop where hubby works! I have no idea where it even is! I went once when I was somewhat near and my friend knew right where it was and told me how to get there. 

If it were closer (and if they doubled coupons) I am sure I would shop there.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

LKD said:


> Aw thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone to Legoland for Halloween? It's practically tradition in my family  It's really fun
> 
> I guess I'll post my next costume now, hmm let me remember which one I last wore.
> That would be my Jasmine dress. I made this last year hoping to wear it to Disney but I ended up making Belle instead. I barely finished it a few months ago..although its still not hemmed
> I want to make her two piece outfit she wears at disney but I haven't found the fabric I want to use yet.
> That is the third wig I went through with this costume! Long hair is such a pain! It tangles so easily!
> 
> To tell you the truth I don't know what fabric it is that I used ^^; I found them both in the clearance section in joanns. I basically used the 5498 Mccall pattern but I used the skirt from Simplicity's 4401. I found out that using my Briar Rose petticoat under helped flare out the bottom like her does.
> 
> Heres some pictures, I don't have any of the bottom..apparently the photogs decided to focus on my face! My shoes are so pointy too..



Legoland at Halloween - did it!  Then stop at Trader Joe's for a $2.99 tub of mini peanut butter cups instead of waiting an hour in line for a tiny bag of candy.  We do the kid's New Year's Eve as well.  See above bribe to avoid waiting in a hour line for a party hat.

I love your pattern creativity!  I bet you get lots of attention wearing them in DL!

Deb


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> ok, here it is!  I'm gonna need to put a snap or something on the one side of the bow to hole it in place and it doesn't tilt wonky



You look fabulous darling!!  Much too young looking to be a fairy godmother however, you may need to spray in the gray.  11 yards of satin!!   There's no way I'd ever attempt that over the fit I had just trying to sew satin binding to a blanket...oh NEVER!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I finally finished the Top and pants for my oldest DD7. Here is her outfit and the first outfit being worn.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST OUTFIT:



Super-ooooper-dooooper-schmoooper CUTE!!  



ellenbenny said:


> Finished my first project on my new machine.. I showed the embroidery last night.  Tonight I completed a top for a big give with it.  This top is made from cut up t-shirts, lil blue boo's recycled t-shirt halter dress pattern.  I shortened it to a top, and then I plan to make bermuda shorts to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the purple ruffle to the minnie vida to lengthen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new machine in it's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my whole, very messy right now sewing area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a couple of needles and had a few problems, hopefully things I can learn to do better.  I had trouble getting it to go over a seam, and it is supposed to have an automatic sensing system to allow smooth sewing over seams.  Not sure if I did something wrong, or if it is not working right, but it got hung up and broke the needle.
> 
> I will have to give it more time before I decide if it needs any service.



I think it may just be partly getting to know a new machine.  I remember I broke a ton of needles at first too and now I barely ever do.  Did they break while embroidering or sewing?  If while embroidering, it could be the that the fabric was stretched too tightly in the hoop?


----------



## teresajoy

pixiefrnd said:


> Anyhow--just seeing who all would be in WDW the same time as us.
> We will be there 5/9 - 5/14. Lots of sewing left to do and not alot of time left   But can't wait....



I will! 


jessica52877 said:


> I thought I was the only one that didn't shop where hubby works! I have no idea where it even is! I went once when I was somewhat near and my friend knew right where it was and told me how to get there.
> 
> If it were closer (and if they doubled coupons) I am sure I would shop there.



It really never occurs to me to shop there! Brian does pick up things sometimes. But, I DO know where it is! I've even been there a few times!   (just, now to shop!)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> How about this-
> http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/review/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=344



Thanks, I'll give this a look see, maybe there's still hope for me yet 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried building my sewing area in our downstairs- we live in a ranch, so no basement, but there arent any windows...I couldnt handle it, so I "live" on the edge of our living room and it looks like a mess all the time. But with 2 kids, I need to be able to have a place right next to where they play. I envy you ladies with gorgeous personal spaces!



I'm with ya there, I'm in between my dinning room and family room too.  With 4 and 5 year old boys, it's always best that they are actively supervised.  Plus I think I'd feel weird sewing in a room all by myself while the rest of the fam plays in a seperate room, I dunno.  However, it would be nice to not have the piles of fabric and such right in the middle of our main living space.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got it from a free embroidery site.  I am going to go find it now and post the link.
> 
> http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=95978&hilit=autism



Thanks for the link...FYI for anyone else going to check it out, you can't see it or download until you sign up on the site.  (thought I was blind or something, all I saw were the posts an no pics!)  After I got this, I kept looking at some of the other designs, lots of fun stuff there, even an I Spy Bag done in the hoop, and I think she comes from here because her name sounded really familiar, it's Laura Pearce, and it was on her photos.  Seems to me she posted here with great outits and photos.


----------



## ellenbenny

I really messed this up, first of all I don't think there is enough contrast between the black applique fabric and the black outlining.  Second, I had a very hard time stitiching this out with my new machine.  Thread kept breaking, the upper tension definitely wasn't right.

After I finished, I found the bobbin area was extremely full of lint.  My own fault for not cleaning it immediately when I got the machine.  In my excitement I guess I assumed that they would have cleaned it before selling it.  Very bad assumption!  Anyway I don't think I have ever seen that much stuff in there.  I am assuming that may cause some of the problems I was having, so I will try embroidering again later today (not on a shirt this time) to test it out.  If it is ok I could get another shirt and some lighter gray instead of black fabric, or use lighter thread for the outlining to get some contrast.

Would you use this for a big give for a 5 year old given how bad it came out?


----------



## ConnieB

mommyof2princesses said:


> I swear they put everything on sale when they have a good coupon.  I still bought some tink material to make a meaghan for myself!  Now, off to sew!  2 days till we leave!



I sooo agree.   I don't even bother going to their "coupon commotion" sales because they put everything on sale for 20% so your coupons are virtually useless.  I can't remember how many times we went and walked out with nothing.  

Same thing with the bias tape machine.....it's always at least $10 off (currently it's $30 off but that's only 30%) so that you can't use the 40% or this week's 50% off.   Grrr....oh well, the more I read about the machine the more complaints I'm seeing about it's quality, so maybe it's all for the best.  But I do a lot of stained glass quilting and the thought of 60yards in less than a week, lol.....


----------



## ConnieB

teresajoy said:


> *Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy. *
> 
> It makes me MAD when they expand the electronics department and get rid of our fabric!!!! Grr.... it just tells me that they are only interested in the people that can make big purchases.  Guess what, Walmart? Meijer sells electronics too, and it's right across the street!



Ok, I live on the other side of the country but I called him....it's Saturday and early so he wasn't in, but I left a message.  

Since electronics makes a larger profit it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## lovesdumbo

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well.  Love all the new stuff that has been posted recently.  Trying my best to keep up, haven't been able to be on here very much lately or post anything, having major computer issues, 2 viruses taken care of but still one to deal with, looks like I may have to crash it and start over.
> 
> Anyhow--just seeing who all would be in WDW the same time as us.
> We will be there 5/9 - 5/14. Lots of sewing left to do and not alot of time left   But can't wait....



I'll be at BWI 5/5 - 5/12 with my DS(9) for my bday 5/6.  

I've had a difficult winter-2 kids with pneumonia, I had whooping cough and I lost my brother who was like a dad.  I've been busy lately trying to catch up at work after missing so much time.  The past few weeks I've been suffering from the worst allergies I've ever had.  

I am finally really looking forward to the trip because I've decided I just am not up for making anything.  DS still has 4 bowling shirts and at least 7 applique T's that still fit.  I'm sure we'll have a very magical trip without new clothes. 



We are taking a family trip in July (gotta get one last trip in on the APs!) so maybe I'll make something for that trip.  I really want to make DS a Carousel of Progress T but need to work out a design first.


----------



## revrob

ellenbenny said:


> I really messed this up, first of all I don't think there is enough contrast between the black applique fabric and the black outlining.  Second, I had a very hard time stitiching this out with my new machine.  Thread kept breaking, the upper tension definitely wasn't right.
> 
> After I finished, I found the bobbin area was extremely full of lint.  My own fault for not cleaning it immediately when I got the machine.  In my excitement I guess I assumed that they would have cleaned it before selling it.  Very bad assumption!  Anyway I don't think I have ever seen that much stuff in there.  I am assuming that may cause some of the problems I was having, so I will try embroidering again later today (not on a shirt this time) to test it out.  If it is ok I could get another shirt and some lighter gray instead of black fabric, or use lighter thread for the outlining to get some contrast.
> 
> Would you use this for a big give for a 5 year old given how bad it came out?



If it were me, I'd take a black fabric marker and just mark over the places where the bobbin thread pulled up.  I think you would be thrilled with it then.   Then off to the big give it would go!


----------



## moparop

ellenbenny said:


> I really messed this up, first of all I don't think there is enough contrast between the black applique fabric and the black outlining.  Second, I had a very hard time stitiching this out with my new machine.  Thread kept breaking, the upper tension definitely wasn't right.
> 
> After I finished, I found the bobbin area was extremely full of lint.  My own fault for not cleaning it immediately when I got the machine.  In my excitement I guess I assumed that they would have cleaned it before selling it.  Very bad assumption!  Anyway I don't think I have ever seen that much stuff in there.  I am assuming that may cause some of the problems I was having, so I will try embroidering again later today (not on a shirt this time) to test it out.  If it is ok I could get another shirt and some lighter gray instead of black fabric, or use lighter thread for the outlining to get some contrast.
> 
> Would you use this for a big give for a 5 year old given how bad it came out?



I think the black marker idea is a good one. I also used that fabric on an applique for my son last fall and ended up with similar results. I wonder if it's something to do with the fabric?


----------



## mom2rtk

ConnieB said:


> I sooo agree.   I don't even bother going to their "coupon commotion" sales because they put everything on sale for 20% so your coupons are virtually useless.  I can't remember how many times we went and walked out with nothing.
> 
> Same thing with the bias tape machine.....it's always at least $10 off (currently it's $30 off but that's only 30%) so that you can't use the 40% or this week's 50% off.   Grrr....oh well, the more I read about the machine the more complaints I'm seeing about it's quality, so maybe it's all for the best.  But I do a lot of stained glass quilting and the thought of 60yards in less than a week, lol.....



Next time you see one of those magazines they sell at JoAnn's (with coupons on the back) buy one. It's $3 and has a couple 50% coupons and a number of 40% coupons. They are good for months, so you can just watch for that ONE week the item you want is not on sale. Kind of a pain.... I hate playing their games, but you are all right. Nearly everything is 30% off when they run their 50% coupons.

What I hate most is trying to buy holiday fabrics there. If you don't buy it with a coupon the moment it comes out, they start it at 25% off, then 30% off, then by the time it hits 40, there's nothing left and they don't reorder. And they want $10 a yard to start on most of it. I find myself buying much less of it than ever before. Online seems to be the only option for that, but it's hit or miss if it's there, and then you have to catch a deal on shipping.

And they wonder why they don't sell as much as they used to.....


----------



## ellenbenny

revrob said:


> If it were me, I'd take a black fabric marker and just mark over the places where the bobbin thread pulled up.  I think you would be thrilled with it then.   Then off to the big give it would go!



Thanks for that idea, I will definitely try it.

In the mean time the machine is going in for a full service.  I got it used for a very good price, so I can't be too surprised that it needs some work.  I think it will need a new needle plate, bobbin case and I don't know what else, but hopefully that will help.  The upper thread is definitely catching on something causing too high of tension, and lowering it doesn't help.  Then eventually the thread shreds and breaks every so often.  There definitely are scratches around the needle plate opening, so that may be the problem, but I guess I will feel better if I know everything else is checked out and working correctly.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I think either I have been lucky or our JoAnn's doesn't put as much stuff on sale.  I went on Monday, with three different 50% off coupons.

I needed three different stabilizers, and some thread, and one of those plastic things to help you pull elastic through the casing.

None of the stabilizers were on sale so I used my coupons on those, and the thread and the plastic thing were on sale so everything was discounted.  They let me use the three coupons on the different stabilizers, two were cut by the yard and one was a package of Sulky water soluble stabilizers.

So if you have coupons, and you need stabilizer for embroidery check it out.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

My dd3 and I at Disney on ice


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> Three Weeks!​ invisible dancing banana           :



Any post that uses that many smiles has got to be recognized!!! 

And going to Disney?  Why that's just a bonus!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ConnieB said:


> Ok, I live on the other side of the country but I called him....it's Saturday and early so he wasn't in, but I left a message.
> 
> Since electronics makes a larger profit it doesn't surprise me.



electronics isn't a large markup. I think it's 10%. Most likely, they sell more electronics and it's more money. Most retailers look at volume. 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



Gorgeous little one. Which show did you see?


----------



## Disneymom1218

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



She is so very pretty, Those BIG blue eyes WOW.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for the link...FYI for anyone else going to check it out, you can't see it or download until you sign up on the site.  (thought I was blind or something, all I saw were the posts an no pics!)  After I got this, I kept looking at some of the other designs, lots of fun stuff there, even an I Spy Bag done in the hoop, and I think she comes from here because her name sounded really familiar, it's Laura Pearce, and it was on her photos.  Seems to me she posted here with great outits and photos.



yes, Larua posts here sometimes. It's been awhile though. 



ellenbenny said:


> I really messed this up, first of all I don't think there is enough contrast between the black applique fabric and the black outlining.  Second, I had a very hard time stitiching this out with my new machine.  Thread kept breaking, the upper tension definitely wasn't right.
> 
> After I finished, I found the bobbin area was extremely full of lint.  My own fault for not cleaning it immediately when I got the machine.  In my excitement I guess I assumed that they would have cleaned it before selling it.  Very bad assumption!  Anyway I don't think I have ever seen that much stuff in there.  I am assuming that may cause some of the problems I was having, so I will try embroidering again later today (not on a shirt this time) to test it out.  If it is ok I could get another shirt and some lighter gray instead of black fabric, or use lighter thread for the outlining to get some contrast.
> 
> Would you use this for a big give for a 5 year old given how bad it came out?



I think it looks fine, I would send it. If you do the black marker trick, no one will be the wiser! 



ConnieB said:


> Ok, I live on the other side of the country but I called him....it's Saturday and early so he wasn't in, but I left a message.
> 
> Since electronics makes a larger profit it doesn't surprise me.



Thank you!!! I'm going to have to try calling again myself. He wasn't there yesterday when I called, and they wouldn't give me a clue when he would be back in! 



lovesdumbo said:


> I'll be at BWI 5/5 - 5/12 with my DS(9) for my bday 5/6.
> 
> I've had a difficult winter-2 kids with pneumonia, I had whooping cough and I lost my brother who was like a dad.  I've been busy lately trying to catch up at work after missing so much time.  The past few weeks I've been suffering from the worst allergies I've ever had.
> 
> I am finally really looking forward to the trip because I've decided I just am not up for making anything.  DS still has 4 bowling shirts and at least 7 applique T's that still fit.  I'm sure we'll have a very magical trip without new clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking a family trip in July (gotta get one last trip in on the APs!) so maybe I'll make something for that trip.  I really want to make DS a Carousel of Progress T but need to work out a design first.



I'm so sorry you had such a hard winter.  

I'm not planning on making any outfits for our trip this time either. We really aren't doing Disney this time around, so I figure what the kids have will have to do! And, it's a nice break! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



How cute!!! Both of you! 


aboveH20 said:


> Any post that uses that many smiles has got to be recognized!!!
> 
> And going to Disney?  Why that's just a bonus!



Thank you!!!  I'm a little excited! It's just starting to hit me!


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> I think it looks fine, I would send it. If you do the black marker trick, no one will be the wiser!



Thanks!  I did the black marker trick and it does look much better.  I will go ahead and send it.  I posted my final pics on the big give board.


----------



## ellenbenny

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



So adorable, both of you!


----------



## LisaZoe

Shannon, love the FGM costume. I hate working with satin so sit back and admire those who have conquered the slippery stuff.

LKD - Those are amazing costumes!

Ellenbenny - I love the messenger bags. I really need to make something like that for myself since I can't find a bag I like to buy. I also really like the upcycled knit halter. I should see if Zoe would like something like that for summer.

Mommy2JulietJocelyn - I think the Anastasia set looks so cute.

I know there were more but the quotes weren't saved and I only had time to skim the last 10 pages. 

I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Anastasia outfit is done but not sure if I like the top & bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that mickey ear thing hanging in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture in the background of Mickey and Walt!!!!
> The top seems so big for a size 1-2. Maybe it is just me......





ConnieB said:


> Ok, I live on the other side of the country but I called him....it's Saturday and early so he wasn't in, but I left a message.
> 
> Since electronics makes a larger profit it doesn't surprise me.



Thank you so much!  It doesn't matter where you live....just please call.  Maybe we will get to keep our fabric department if you would all call and bother him.  
Here's the phone number again:
Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy.

Whew!  I'm exhausted...I threw my dd a tinkerbell party with her friends today.  It was so much fun though.  the little girls even had fairy makeovers!  they all seemed to have a good time.
Heather, thank you so much for posting that fondant recipe video link!  It was awesome and by far the easiest and best one I have found for making fondant.  It actually turned out!  Hopefully I can post pics later!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Shannon, love the FGM costume. I hate working with satin so sit back and admire those who have conquered the slippery stuff.
> 
> LKD - Those are amazing costumes!
> 
> Ellenbenny - I love the messenger bags. I really need to make something like that for myself since I can't find a bag I like to buy. I also really like the upcycled knit halter. I should see if Zoe would like something like that for summer.
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn - I think the Anastasia set looks so cute.
> 
> I know there were more but the quotes weren't saved and I only had time to skim the last 10 pages.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.



Thanks, Lisa!  

and WOW!  That set is AMAZING!  As always! 
I can see why it was time consuming - what amazing detail!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Lisa, those are amazin!!
I'm curious, do you use Carla's raglan shirt pattern for your Ts? 
I have had that pattern for a looong time now and never used it- and my next question is, do you think that pattern would work with knit for the torso and regular "quilter's cotton" for the sleeves?


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> Ellenbenny - I love the messenger bags. I really need to make something like that for myself since I can't find a bag I like to buy. I also really like the upcycled knit halter. I should see if Zoe would like something like that for summer.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.




Thanks!  Love your toy story sets, your work is awesome!


----------



## LisaZoe

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Lisa, those are amazin!!
> I'm curious, do you use Carla's raglan shirt pattern for your Ts?
> I have had that pattern for a looong time now and never used it- and my next question is, do you think that pattern would work with knit for the torso and regular "quilter's cotton" for the sleeves?



I created my own pattern for raglan tees after taking a 'workshop' with a wonderful lady on  who sews with knits a lot. I use that basic pattern for my hoodies as well as the longer raglan 'tunics' for girls.

I don't know how woven cotton would work for the sleeves. I think you might lose too much stretch at the neckline.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  It doesn't matter where you live....just please call.  Maybe we will get to keep our fabric department if you would all call and bother him.
> Here's the phone number again:
> Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy.
> 
> Whew!  I'm exhausted...I threw my dd a tinkerbell party with her friends today.  It was so much fun though.  the little girls even had fairy makeovers!  they all seemed to have a good time.
> Heather, thank you so much for posting that fondant recipe video link!  It was awesome and by far the easiest and best one I have found for making fondant.  It actually turned out!  Hopefully I can post pics later!



That sounds like fun the makeovers. My dd is having a very unhappy b day tea party so I need all the ideas I can get I thought about making her a cake but have not done that yet. Any ideas are welcome


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Thank you everyone for the kind words  about my DD and I at Disney on ice. I am not sure the name of the show it was an ice skating show. I will add more pics soon. I love  Lisa's toy story set. You are such an artist. That Anastasia set is so great. What size hoop did you use?   There are so many great things everyone has made I love them all. Great work


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> That sounds like fun the makeovers. My dd is having a very unhappy b day tea party so I need all the ideas I can get I thought about making her a cake but have not done that yet. Any ideas are welcome



The top of my cake was a teapot that I made out of rice krispy treats and covered with fondant.  It turned out really cute.  Hmm...a very unhappy tea party.....that is a little harder.  For our tea party today I also made rice krispy treats, chocolate covered strawberries, jello-jigglers, cream cheese and jelly sandwiches cut into little shapes like flowers and hearts, etc.  The little girls loved having all of those little snacks and then they of course each had their own teacup, saucer, matching plate, etc.  they loved it and it was so fun watching them all try to act grown up.  We had tulleing hanging down from the ceiling to the sides of the table (kind of tent-like) that had flowers and ribbon on it too.  It was really cute.  You could do the tulleing thing with darker colors maybe.


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> Shannon, love the FGM costume. I hate working with satin so sit back and admire those who have conquered the slippery stuff.
> 
> LKD - Those are amazing costumes!
> 
> Ellenbenny - I love the messenger bags. I really need to make something like that for myself since I can't find a bag I like to buy. I also really like the upcycled knit halter. I should see if Zoe would like something like that for summer.
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn - I think the Anastasia set looks so cute.
> 
> I know there were more but the quotes weren't saved and I only had time to skim the last 10 pages.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.



I love this Lisa! the stripes on the arms really adds a nice touch. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  It doesn't matter where you live....just please call.  Maybe we will get to keep our fabric department if you would all call and bother him.
> Here's the phone number again:
> Here's the number: (269) 979-1628 ask for Troy.
> 
> Whew!  I'm exhausted...I threw my dd a tinkerbell party with her friends today.  It was so much fun though.  the little girls even had fairy makeovers!  they all seemed to have a good time.
> Heather, thank you so much for posting that fondant recipe video link!  It was awesome and by far the easiest and best one I have found for making fondant.  It actually turned out!  Hopefully I can post pics later!



Pictures???????


----------



## Tweevil

Question for you guys.....

How do you sew on rubbery material?  My feeders and foot wants to bunch up.  For example, I am doing the front panel of a purse.  I put ironed on interfacing stuff on both of the panels - it is a rubbery feel - and I have to put both good sides together (I will turn it later).  I can't sew it straight to save my life-it grabs the foot or feeders.  I did try to put the paper back on it but I can't see to sew the edges - does that make sense?  I am afraid if I use tissue paper I won't be able to get it off.  I think I used the wrong lining....

Any ideas?


----------



## Granna4679

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



Such a cute picture.  She is a doll!



LisaZoe said:


> I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.




Lisa...WOW as always!  So cute for little boys.

Shannon - love the FG costume.  You did a great job.

LKD - All of your costume are very pretty (as well as you).  Keep up the great work.

I got my new embroidery machine a week ago and have hardly had any time to play with it but I did manage to get a picture of it and the first couple things I made on it uploaded.





I took my DGDs to Disney on Ice ("Let's Celebrate") today.  They had a great time.  Thankfully, I took a few pictures of the outfits and them wearing them before we left because I didn't get any good ones of them there.  I took them by myself (ages 5 and 2) so you can imagine why I didn't get too many pictures.  This is the oldest in her Tiana outfit (as she called it):








And the little one in her Mickey outfit.  I did the appliques (with the pre-loaded Disney embroidery from my machine) on the shirt and the skirt.


----------



## teresajoy

I almost forgot, I have something to post! 

This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)


----------



## teresajoy

Tweevil said:


> Question for you guys.....
> 
> How do you sew on rubbery material?  My feeders and foot wants to bunch up.  For example, I am doing the front panel of a purse.  I put ironed on interfacing stuff on both of the panels - it is a rubbery feel - and I have to put both good sides together (I will turn it later).  I can't sew it straight to save my life-it grabs the foot or feeders.  I did try to put the paper back on it but I can't see to sew the edges - does that make sense?  I am afraid if I use tissue paper I won't be able to get it off.  I think I used the wrong lining....
> 
> Any ideas?



Does it help if you dampen it while you are sewing? I think there are special feet for sewing with things like that too. 



Granna4679 said:


> Such a cute picture.  She is a doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa...WOW as always!  So cute for little boys.
> 
> Shannon - love the FG costume.  You did a great job.
> 
> LKD - All of your costume are very pretty (as well as you).  Keep up the great work.
> 
> I got my new embroidery machine a week ago and have hardly had any time to play with it but I did manage to get a picture of it and the first couple things I made on it uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my DGDs to Disney on Ice ("Let's Celebrate") today.  They had a great time.  Thankfully, I took a few pictures of the outfits and them wearing them before we left because I didn't get any good ones of them there.  I took them by myself (ages 5 and 2) so you can imagine why I didn't get too many pictures.  This is the oldest in her Tiana outfit (as she called it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little one in her Mickey outfit.  I did the appliques (with the pre-loaded Disney embroidery from my machine) on the shirt and the skirt.



Your granddaughters are so cute!!! What dolls!
those outfits are wonderful!! You did a great job! I've had that skirt pattern forever, but I've never made it. I always love it when I see it!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The top of my cake was a teapot that I made out of rice krispy treats and covered with fondant.  It turned out really cute.  Hmm...a very unhappy tea party.....that is a little harder.  For our tea party today I also made rice krispy treats, chocolate covered strawberries, jello-jigglers, cream cheese and jelly sandwiches cut into little shapes like flowers and hearts, etc.  The little girls loved having all of those little snacks and then they of course each had their own teacup, saucer, matching plate, etc.  they loved it and it was so fun watching them all try to act grown up.  We had tulleing hanging down from the ceiling to the sides of the table (kind of tent-like) that had flowers and ribbon on it too.  It was really cute.  You could do the tulleing thing with darker colors maybe.



Oh pictures please I love that tea pot idea and the little flowers shape I can do the tulle as well . That is so creative thank you so much for sharing that with me


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put them in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



That is beautiful! Again I  to those that can work with satin!



Granna4679 said:


> I took my DGDs to Disney on Ice ("Let's Celebrate") today.  They had a great time.  Thankfully, I took a few pictures of the outfits and them wearing them before we left because I didn't get any good ones of them there.  I took them by myself (ages 5 and 2) so you can imagine why I didn't get too many pictures.  This is the oldest in her Tiana outfit (as she called it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little one in her Mickey outfit.  I did the appliques (with the pre-loaded Disney embroidery from my machine) on the shirt and the skirt.



So cute! I love that skirt style.


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> That is beautiful! Again I  to those that can work with satin!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I love that skirt style.



Thanks Lisa!!!


----------



## eyor44

lisazoe said:


>



wow!!!!!


----------



## MommaB

We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right? 








Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!


----------



## danicaw

MinnieVanMom said:


> I wasn't going to post until all the shirts were done but this come out so well.  Thank you friend for helping me out!



We love Dory... looks good on the orange!



LisaZoe said:


>



Wow! Your stuff is wonderful! Love it 



Granna4679 said:


> I got my new embroidery machine a week ago and have hardly had any time to play with it but I did manage to get a picture of it and the first couple things I made on it uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my DGDs to Disney on Ice ("Let's Celebrate") today.  They had a great time.  Thankfully, I took a few pictures of the outfits and them wearing them before we left because I didn't get any good ones of them there.  I took them by myself (ages 5 and 2) so you can imagine why I didn't get too many pictures.  This is the oldest in her Tiana outfit (as she called it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little one in her Mickey outfit.  I did the appliques (with the pre-loaded Disney embroidery from my machine) on the shirt and the skirt.



OOOOoo Ahhhh! to the new machine. And love the outfits. Cute Skirt!



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



Its beautiful! Great job!

I have been multi-tasking the last week or so... three projects at once. 
I started 2 round neck tops/dress, a tote bag and the coffee cozies, all around the same time. You all saw the bulk of the coffee cozies and tonight I finished the tote!




I am pretty pleased with it. 
I saw it on the cover of a quilting magazine and had to buy the magazine, that was months ago. So I am happy to have found the time to make it.


----------



## eyor44

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do any of you ever do any of your appilques by hand sewing - like needle and thread, putting you fabric in a regular hoop - not on the machine? The Squirt applique I am making - I just don't trust my free machine applique skills yet to do the little details - so here I sit between patients hand embroidery the spots on Squirt and will probably do all his facial features too. Does anyone else do this?



This is how I first learned to do the appliques. Takes a bit longer but works.


----------



## Tweevil

LisaZoe said:


> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/zoe_diva/Boys/toy_story_set1.jpg[/IMG]



Wow, how do you do that?  Amazing work!!



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



Gorgeous!!!  This is beautiful.



teresajoy said:


> Does it help if you dampen it while you are sewing? I think there are special feet for sewing with things like that too.


  I will give it a try - I seem to have trouble with everything. lol

[/QUOTE] 
I have been multi-tasking the last week or so... three projects at once. 
I started 2 round neck tops/dress, a tote bag and the coffee cozies, all around the same time. You all saw the bulk of the coffee cozies and tonight I finished the tote!




I am pretty pleased with it. 
I saw it on the cover of a quilting magazine and had to buy the magazine, that was months ago. So I am happy to have found the time to make it.[/QUOTE]

Wow nice job!


And as usual I screwed up the multiquote thing and lost some... ugh...

I love everything that has been posted!  Love the minnie dot sets too!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

MommaB said:


> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!



I buy my customs, not make them, and for a short trip... well... there's always changing for dinner, isn't there?


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)




BEAUTIFUL Teresa! Great job!!!

Where did your satin come from?

I'm pretty sure I'm doing a Tiana gown soon. I don't think I"m doing satin (probably a panne velvet??) but I'm still curious!


----------



## NiniMorris

MommaB said:


> We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!





Kimberly Hill said:


> I buy my customs, not make them, and for a short trip... well... there's always changing for dinner, isn't there?




EXACTLY what I was going to say!We are going for 10 days times 7 people (2 of which are girls and need dresses!)  I am making one days outfits per month and I still have to come up with something for MVMCP!  We are doing matchy t shirts all around and it has been so fun coming up with ideas to match the girls dresses!

...my hubby even asked me what I was going to do next year after we get back?  Hmm...thinking about starting to sell stuff...who know!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Tweevil said:


> Question for you guys.....
> 
> How do you sew on rubbery material?  My feeders and foot wants to bunch up.  For example, I am doing the front panel of a purse.  I put ironed on interfacing stuff on both of the panels - it is a rubbery feel - and I have to put both good sides together (I will turn it later).  I can't sew it straight to save my life-it grabs the foot or feeders.  I did try to put the paper back on it but I can't see to sew the edges - does that make sense?  I am afraid if I use tissue paper I won't be able to get it off.  I think I used the wrong lining....
> 
> Any ideas?



Maybe try tearaway stabilizer cut to the same size as the pieces you are sewing, then tearing off after?  Just a thought, not sure if that is the same thing you already tried with interfacing.



Granna4679 said:


> I got my new embroidery machine a week ago and have hardly had any time to play with it but I did manage to get a picture of it and the first couple things I made on it uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my DGDs to Disney on Ice ("Let's Celebrate") today.  They had a great time.  Thankfully, I took a few pictures of the outfits and them wearing them before we left because I didn't get any good ones of them there.  I took them by myself (ages 5 and 2) so you can imagine why I didn't get too many pictures.  This is the oldest in her Tiana outfit (as she called it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little one in her Mickey outfit.  I did the appliques (with the pre-loaded Disney embroidery from my machine) on the shirt and the skirt.



Love the outfits, great job with the new machine!



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



I love it!  Definitely want to try making one of these some day.



MommaB said:


> We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!



Love the coordinating outfits, so cute!


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments on the Disney on Ice outfits and the machine.  I am having a lot of fun with it.  
Now that I have done one applique though...I understand all the questions about cutting around it to remove excess fabric....how in the world do ya'll cut so close?  I have the tiny curved scissors and I can get pretty close but there is still some showing...suggestions?




teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



Love the Tiana dress.  My DGD5 is soooooo in love with Tiana that I had to get up Saturday morning (after she slept over) and make Beignets (or Bini-eggs as she things they are called)



MommaB said:


> We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!



The outfits @ Epcot are just adorable.  And so cute that they are all coordinating.



danicaw said:


> OOOOoo Ahhhh! to the new machine. And love the outfits. Cute Skirt!
> 
> I have been multi-tasking the last week or so... three projects at once.
> I started 2 round neck tops/dress, a tote bag and the coffee cozies, all around the same time. You all saw the bulk of the coffee cozies and tonight I finished the tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with it.
> I saw it on the cover of a quilting magazine and had to buy the magazine, that was months ago. So I am happy to have found the time to make it.



Thank you and I love the tote also.  I really like the colors....so summery.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

MommaB said:


> We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!



Oh i love the way you all matched I have been wondering how i would do that with my oldest dd and I.  can i case the idea of the older tops it is so cute.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Tweevil said:


> Question for you guys.....
> 
> How do you sew on rubbery material?  My feeders and foot wants to bunch up.  For example, I am doing the front panel of a purse.  I put ironed on interfacing stuff on both of the panels - it is a rubbery feel - and I have to put both good sides together (I will turn it later).  I can't sew it straight to save my life-it grabs the foot or feeders.  I did try to put the paper back on it but I can't see to sew the edges - does that make sense?  I am afraid if I use tissue paper I won't be able to get it off.  I think I used the wrong lining....
> 
> Any ideas?



Do you have a walking foot for your machine?  Or a teflon foot?  I sew on vinyl sometimes and the walking foot is the only thing that stops the vinyl on the top from stretching.

As for the tissue paper, yes, it'll come off,  The needle perforates it and it comes off pretty cleanly, and you can always use tweezers if you need to get any little bits out.  (Disclaimer - I've not used tissue on rubbery materials.)  I'm not sure why you can't see to the edges - just line the tissue paper up with the edges when you pin it on, or trim it back after you pin it on.

Deb


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> Thank you!!!  I'm a little excited! It's just starting to hit me!



I just realized you will be there at the same time as us!  We go the 6th-9th.  I will have to look out for your crew...I have never seen a diser at Disney before.


----------



## Haganfam5

LisaZoe said:


> I know there were more but the quotes weren't saved and I only had time to skim the last 10 pages.



Lisa- They are so great! Your skills are just amazing! You are the Best!



Granna4679 said:


>



So adorable! Love the Tiana outfit!



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



Teresa- Your Tiana dress came out so beautiful! You did such a great job. The satin is gorgeous too!  I love how you finished the petal edges. The little girl that gets this dress is never going to want to take it off!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments on the Disney on Ice outfits and the machine.  I am having a lot of fun with it.
> Now that I have done one applique though...I understand all the questions about cutting around it to remove excess fabric....how in the world do ya'll cut so close?  I have the tiny curved scissors and I can get pretty close but there is still some showing...suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I found the scissors that martha stewart recommended to be the best.  They are by Gingar(sp) and are curved but the end looks like half a spade.  They basically lay right on the design and the big side prevents you  from cutting the design.  They are pricey at 37 bucks but I used a coupon at Joann's.   I think the offical name is Gingar 6 inch embriodary/applicae scissors.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Does anyone have a Brother ULT2001 machine?  Do you like it?  I found one being sold locally for 500.  I have a Brother 750D but have outgrown the hoop.  I am meeting the person at a repair shop to test it and have a professional look it over.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



I love this dress so much it is so wonderful and very true to the movie. Great job


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am looking for someone who can digitize a couple names for me, in the curlz font.  

I previously have used Pegasus embroidery, but their website is down.  Please send me a pm if you have some time.  THank you.


----------



## jessica52877

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone have a Brother ULT2001 machine?  Do you like it?  I found one being sold locally for 500.  I have a Brother 750D but have outgrown the hoop.  I am meeting the person at a repair shop to test it and have a professional look it over.



I have that machine! I LOVE it! I would easily pay $500 for it! Sounds like a steal. I know they are old but mine is wonderful! I love to just sew on mine but machine applique every once in a while too.


----------



## lovestosew

but missed my old friends 

Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
















Hugs
Linnette

PS :KATHY W. !!! just saw your fb email...will email you soon


----------



## revrob

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am looking for someone who can digitize a couple names for me, in the curlz font.
> 
> I previously have used Pegasus embroidery, but their website is down.  Please send me a pm if you have some time.  THank you.



Sending you a PM!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

lovestosew said:


> but missed my old friends
> 
> Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Linnette
> 
> PS : Ginny just saw your fb email...will email you soon



wow wow wow you did such a great job with that.  I love all of the detail


----------



## twob4him

lovestosew said:


> but missed my old friends
> 
> Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Linnette
> 
> PS : Ginny just saw your fb email...will email you soon



I just fainted and my girls came over to see what I was making a fuss over and they started making a fuss....so its unanimous.....this is my favorite all time dress! 



I also completed two projects this weekend! I finished some Big Give outfits for Catherine's Big Give. She loves Sleeping Beauty   so I made a cheerful Stripwork Twirl dress (by Scientific Seamstress) and appliqued a cutie Aurora princess (by Frou Frou by Heathersue). I bought out a lot of Revrob's stash so thanks to her generosity....I had plenty O fabric!!! 






I also made her older sister a top to wear. She likes Tink  and so I used a Portrait Peasant top with enlongated bodice (Scientific Seamstress) and I think I got the fabric at the Super Joann's in Towson MD last fall! It was fun to do!!!!






Thanks for looking! I am getting ready to make a few birthday presents too...wish me luck!!!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

twob4him said:


> I just fainted and my girls came over to see what I was making a fuss over and they started making a fuss....so its unanimous.....this is my favorite all time dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I also completed two projects this weekend! I finished some Big Give outfits for Catherine's Big Give. She loves Sleeping Beauty   so I made a cheerful Stripwork Twirl dress (by Scientific Seamstress) and appliqued a cutie Aurora princess (by Frou Frou by Heathersue). I bought out a lot of Revrob's stash so thanks to her generosity....I had plenty O fabric!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her older sister a top to wear. She likes Tink  and so I used a Portrait Peasant top with enlongated bodice (Scientific Seamstress) and I think I got the fabric at the Super Joann's in Towson MD last fall! It was fun to do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am getting ready to make a few birthday presents too...wish me luck!!!



Wow that is just so darn cute i love how you did the top of sleeping beauty dress .  That cutie by Heathersue is the best.  I just bought all of them.  I could not resist.  Toooo cute on your dresses.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

So I thought i would post more pics of Disney on Ice.  This is my DD13 DD7 DD3 and Me. I used Heathersues Cuties i just love them .  It was our first time going to Disney on Ice and i was in ahhhhh of the costumes. My oldest took so many good pictures.  
I am in houston and just found this great Fabric store Called High Fashion.  I went on Saturday and can i say i heard Heavens bells ringing when i opened the door.  I could do some damage there.  Oh well i was a good girl.  I have to say that Tiana's dress for Disney on Ice does not compare to any dress made on here.  My girls agree to.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

ConnieB said:


> I sooo agree.   I don't even bother going to their "coupon commotion" sales because they put everything on sale for 20% so your coupons are virtually useless.  I can't remember how many times we went and walked out with nothing.
> 
> Same thing with the bias tape machine.....it's always at least $10 off (currently it's $30 off but that's only 30%) so that you can't use the 40% or this week's 50% off.   Grrr....oh well, the more I read about the machine the more complaints I'm seeing about it's quality, so maybe it's all for the best.  But I do a lot of stained glass quilting and the thought of 60yards in less than a week, lol.....


I bugged the notions manager at my Joanns for about 3 weeks straight on the bias tape maker. Finally, she overrode the current sale - $10 off - and let me use a 40% off coupon instead. If you have extra coupons, start buying the different size adapters, I have 3 now and love them!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lovestosew said:


> Hugs
> Linnette


Linnette, this is so sweet looking and I love this for a little one! 


Granna4679 said:


> I got my new embroidery machine a week ago and have hardly had any time to play with it but I did manage to get a picture of it and the first couple things I made on it uploaded.



Love both outfits. The Tiania is really nice and crisp-
and congratulations on your new machine!


So- a review...Megan's preschool (K2, K3, K4 and Kindergarten) are putting on a circus. Megan's class needs to dress as clowns. Megan will be wearing a clown suit (my project for this coming week) However, she has a little girl in her class who NEVER wears pants, and doesn't like clowns. Her Mom is a teacher there and I got to talking to her, she wouldnt even wear a "clown dress" SO...we went for a more circus theme- but princessified.
I also plan to loan her Megan's pettiskirt, which Megan has agreed to.
I told her I would make it, if she could just cover my cost in fabric.
At this point, I'm not sure how much I have in it with all the appliques. I estimated $24 in the beginning and she said that sounded fine to her.
Do you think that's fair?
Megan was my model today... too many photos coming!









showing shoulder straps




the back




my inspiration fabric (I also wanted to show this- this is one of my machines Seam/Overcast stitches) I forget who was asked about these now- Anita, was it you???????????




clown faced bear




Horse with tutu


----------



## MommaB

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I estimated $24 in the beginning and she said that sounded fine to her.
> Do you think that's fair?
> Megan was my model today... too many photos coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


::Swoon:: I would fall over if someone offered me that masterpiece for $24!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



This is BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Here is the outfits I made for my dd's 6th birthday.  We went on a "Field trip" to the air zoo that day so I made something for both of my daughters:






One more:




I wish I had better pics but I think they are on a different SD card and I'm not sure where my DH put it.

It was also my DH's birthday.  My oldest dd and my DH share a birthday so here is one more pic;


----------



## MommaB

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Oh i love the way you all matched I have been wondering how i would do that with my oldest dd and I.  can i case the idea of the older tops it is so cute.


Totally! DD is even wearing the rosette today on a denim dress and it's adorable. We're going to get a ton of use out of them and they were just scraps from my pile.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Here is the outfits I made for my dd's 6th birthday.  We went on a "Field trip" to the air zoo that day so I made something for both of my daughters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had better pics but I think they are on a different SD card and I'm not sure where my DH put it.
> 
> It was also my DH's birthday.  My oldest dd and my DH share a birthday so here is one more pic;



Oh! I have been wanting to see Sleeping Beauty Minnie stitch out! She looks FAB! did it take a really long time to stitch her out?
These outfits are so cute!
Happy Birthday to your 6 year old and your hubby-homemade cakes are the yummiest!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here is some pics of my DD's tinkerbell tea party that we had on Saturday like some of you requested.  The mom's at church today were talking about how much fun their daughter's had and that they talked about it all night so that made me feel good.  

Here is a picture of the cake.  I wish I would have taken a picture of it away from the window.  You can't tell here but it has edible pearl dust brushed all over it so it had a shimmery look like it had been pixie dusted.  My daughter loved it.  The door had wood grain carved into it too.





Here is one picture of the table.  We just used a tinkerbell table cloth - one of those plastic ones.  The tulle has ribbon and flowers in it that you can't see very good.




Here is another picture.  Each of the cups had a doillie under them and the plates had one too.  The little sandwiches were cut into the shapes of flowers and hearts.  The chocolate covered strawberries were a big hit.  For the tea, it was more of a green punch in honor of tink.




Here is the birthday girl with her little sister:




Here is the little fairy makeover station:




The girls got makeup put on them (we used our makeup from the BBB) as well as glittery face paint.  They then got their fairy wings and were then named certain kinds of fairies while their heads were tapped with their butterfly wand that they got to keep (like Abby became the apple blossom fairy).  You can see the wands on the table.  They also got fairy dust put in their hair (very fine glitter).  All of the girl's loved this and couldn't wait for their turn!
Here is my daughter getting her makeover.




Here she is with her wings:




Then we had a special visitor - Peter Pan!  My dd asked my brother if he would be peter pan at her party and he actually said YES!  He had is mother-in-law make him a costume and everything.  He actually did a great job.  He came down the stairs looking for his shadow.  He presented the birthday girl with her own fairy dust in a bottle and he sprinkled each of the girls with some after they told him their happy thought.  We traced him on some big paper and cut it out for his shadow and he told the girls to please decorate it and that he would be back for it when they were sleeping.  They loved decorating it.  They each had their picture taken with him too.  I couldn't believe how into it they were!








I also hid big sparkly gaudy buttons, beads, gold coins, and jeweled plastic rings all over the house.  The girls went searching for hidden treasures and then they made bracelets out of their buttons and beads.  Then they got to decorate their wands with jewels, feathers, stickers, etc.
Sorry for so many pics but thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LKD

What beautiful Tiana gowns *.* I'm going to make my cousin one soon and I'm so excited to x3 I've been hunting down similar fabrics to the park's lately. I'm looking for a velvet too for the main fabric and I know a girl who made the designs inTinkerbell's park outfit by using hot glue (as a masking fluid) to make the lines and spray painting it and then pulling the glue off so I"m thinking of making the lines in Tiana's gown something like that.

Oh speaking of Tiana's gown, my friend Marissa recently had hers made by a local seamstress and it came out so beautiful! Here's a shot of it from yesterday,





The part I love is that the seamstress only charged her $200 for it! I've been thinking of finding someone to make my Charlotte gown (so lazy and I want at least one of my costumes to be well made) so I asked her for a quote, hopefully its under $300  

Here's my Ariel tail. I'm remaking this so It's like fantasmic Ariel's fin so I can be all flippy with it..and so I can walk! The park's design is actually pretty well though out and functional  I'll be wearing this to Seaworld for Halloween this year!

















My in progress Ariel gown (the skirt is just bunched onto the hoop so thats why the bodice is all fat













My pocahontas with my pug as percy being all fat as she . This is my actual hair! No wig this time, although this was like a year ago, I've been growing it out so I can wear her again and its almost to my waist!





My blue Belle gown which a friend on the East coast made me





and my friend made me this Briar Rose for christmas






I think thats all I have..


That Tinkerbell party looks so cute! I've been thinking of making a character party buisiness since I have so many costumes but I really don't know where to start  and there's already so many out here! Can't find anyone who's hiring either


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD: Still loving seeing all your costumes! Tell your friend she got a bargain on her lovely Tiana!

It's funny there has been so much Tiana discussion since that's what I've been working on all day, with not much to show for it.....

This one is for my daughter. I probably won't sell these. I used a sage green panne velvet.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! I have been wanting to see Sleeping Beauty Minnie stitch out! She looks FAB! did it take a really long time to stitch her out?
> These outfits are so cute!
> Happy Birthday to your 6 year old and your hubby-homemade cakes are the yummiest!



Thanks!  I know it took me over an hour but I am also fairly new at this.  It would probably be faster for me now.  I want to make a minnie snow white outfit too.  Has anyone ever saw a mickey dopey design I could purchase and stitch out?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I know it took me over an hour but I am also fairly new at this.  It would probably be faster for me now.  I want to make a minnie snow white outfit too.  Has anyone ever saw a mickey dopey design I could purchase and stitch out?



No, it's not you, that particular digitizer, while EXTREMELY creative, the designs have SOOO many thread changes and they hop around alot, I did the Minnie Ariel and the Minnie Tink and both took a long time. But the pay off is the recipients love them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is some pics of my DD's tinkerbell tea party that we had on Saturday like some of you requested.  The mom's at church today were talking about how much fun their daughter's had and that they talked about it all night so that made me feel good.
> 
> Then we had a special visitor - Peter Pan!  My dd asked my brother if he would be peter pan at her party and he actually said YES!  He had is mother-in-law make him a costume and everything.  He actually did a great job.  He came down the stairs looking for his shadow.  He presented the birthday girl with her own fairy dust in a bottle and he sprinkled each of the girls with some after they told him their happy thought.  We traced him on some big paper and cut it out for his shadow and he told the girls to please decorate it and that he would be back for it when they were sleeping.  They loved decorating it.  They each had their picture taken with him too.  I couldn't believe how into it they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hid big sparkly gaudy buttons, beads, gold coins, and jeweled plastic rings all over the house.  The girls went searching for hidden treasures and then they made bracelets out of their buttons and beads.  Then they got to decorate their wands with jewels, feathers, stickers, etc.
> Sorry for so many pics but thanks for letting me share.



This all looks like so much fun!!! Your brother was such a good sport. 



LKD said:


> What beautiful Tiana gowns *.* I'm going to make my cousin one soon and I'm so excited to x3 I've been hunting down similar fabrics to the park's lately. I'm looking for a velvet too for the main fabric and I know a girl who made the designs inTinkerbell's park outfit by using hot glue (as a masking fluid) to make the lines and spray painting it and then pulling the glue off so I"m thinking of making the lines in Tiana's gown something like that.
> 
> Oh speaking of Tiana's gown, my friend Marissa recently had hers made by a local seamstress and it came out so beautiful! Here's a shot of it from yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part I love is that the seamstress only charged her $200 for it! I've been thinking of finding someone to make my Charlotte gown (so lazy and I want at least one of my costumes to be well made) so I asked her for a quote, hopefully its under $300
> 
> Here's my Ariel tail. I'm remaking this so It's like fantasmic Ariel's fin so I can be all flippy with it..and so I can walk! The park's design is actually pretty well though out and functional  I'll be wearing this to Seaworld for Halloween this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My in progress Ariel gown (the skirt is just bunched onto the hoop so thats why the bodice is all fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pocahontas with my pug as percy being all fat as she . This is my actual hair! No wig this time, although this was like a year ago, I've been growing it out so I can wear her again and its almost to my waist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue Belle gown which a friend on the East coast made me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend made me this Briar Rose for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats all I have..
> 
> 
> That Tinkerbell party looks so cute! I've been thinking of making a character party buisiness since I have so many costumes but I really don't know where to start  and there's already so many out here! Can't find anyone who's hiring either



What a gorgeous Tiana gown. In fact, everything you've shown is beautiful. My 21yo neice has a Belle day dress. She loves it. She's asked me to make her a tunic type dress that is Belle designed. I probably won't get to that until later. 

If you go to YouTube, there are a bunch of videos of mermaid tails and how they make them. I told a friends daughter I'd make her one, but I can't find the fabric that looks like mermaid scales.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've finally got the Vida pattern. I'll be working on the largest size, about how many fabrics would you use, and how much? I won't be doing butt ruffles. I have an applique for the front panel, and the back will probably be an Alice in Wonderland print. The Alice Fabric is about $10 a yard, and I don't want to over buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## LKD

mom2rtk said:


> LKD: Still loving seeing all your costumes! Tell your friend she got a bargain on her lovely Tiana!
> 
> It's funny there has been so much Tiana discussion since that's what I've been working on all day, with not much to show for it.....
> 
> This one is for my daughter. I probably won't sell these. I used a sage green panne velvet.




*.* Want that fabric!




SallyfromDE said:


> This all looks like so much fun!!! Your brother was such a good sport.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous Tiana gown. In fact, everything you've shown is beautiful. My 21yo neice has a Belle day dress. She loves it. She's asked me to make her a tunic type dress that is Belle designed. I probably won't get to that until later.
> 
> If you go to YouTube, there are a bunch of videos of mermaid tails and how they make them. I told a friends daughter I'd make her one, but I can't find the fabric that looks like mermaid scales.



I don't want a swimmable tail I want a walkable tail!
It's pretty easy, basically all it is is the fin is wrapped around your legs and the tail is velcro'd onto the fin


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> *.* Want that fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want a swimmable tail I want a walkable tail!
> It's pretty easy, basically all it is is the fin is wrapped around your legs and the tail is velcro'd onto the fin



PM me and I'll give you the link on Ebay. I think they still had more! After dinner, I'm going to play around with some green skirt leaves......


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Everyone.
It's been at least three weeks since I last posted. We had a great visit with the kids. They were here for two weeks and then it took me a week to recover and get my house back together and now I'm hoping to catch up here. I've missed keeping up with you all, OK I'm off to catch up!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The dress is beautiful and worth much more than $24, but I don't know if I would change the price if that was what was agreed on.  If it was just an estimate then I would definitely make sure my costs were covered.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is the outfits I made for my dd's 6th birthday.  We went on a "Field trip" to the air zoo that day so I made something for both of my daughters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my DH's birthday.  My oldest dd and my DH share a birthday so here is one more pic;



Beautiful outfits and beautiful family!  I love the Minnie appliques!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


That looks like the best party ever!  I love the cake, I must try to learn to do that some day.   The whole thing looks awesome!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> The dress is beautiful and worth much more than $24, but I don't know if I would change the price if that was what was agreed on.  If it was just an estimate then I would definitely make sure my costs were covered.



oh, no, I don't want to cgarge her more.
The puple-glitter fabric was on sale $3 pr yd, the rainbow organza, which I had, and had my receipt attached was $6 pr yd....
the rainbow stripey ruffles. hmm...no clue, rainbow satin ribbon-stash, buttons-stash, rainbow thread-stash
I had the sheer ribbon, no clue how much it was, but there is about 108" there.
The appliques (one is a custom and the other I found on ebay) I already owned the horse- I'll say $7 for those
thread,fabric,stabilizer for the appliques...

So, if I said it would cost about $24, I wont go above, that. But it sounds fair right? I shouldn't do less, right? I'm guessing at least $15 in fabric for the dress, not including the appliques and other stuff.
I have never had anyone give me money.

My husband looked at it and asked how much I would get if I sold it- I told him I have no idea. But I am really pleased with the inside of this one, since it was going to someone else I made sure to finish every seam or do a french seam.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> oh, no, I don't want to cgarge her more.
> The puple-glitter fabric was on sale $3 pr yd, the rainbow organza, which I had, and had my receipt attached was $6 pr yd....
> the rainbow stripey ruffles. hmm...no clue, rainbow satin ribbon-stash, buttons-stash, rainbow thread-stash
> I had the sheer ribbon, no clue how much it was, but there is about 108" there.
> The appliques (one is a custom and the other I found on ebay) I already owned the horse- I'll say $7 for those
> thread,fabric,stabilizer for the appliques...
> 
> So, if I said it would cost about $24, I wont go above, that. But it sounds fair right? I shouldn't do less, right? I'm guessing at least $15 in fabric for the dress, not including the appliques and other stuff.
> I have never had anyone give me money.
> 
> My husband looked at it and asked how much I would get if I sold it- I told him I have no idea. But I am really pleased with the inside of this one, since it was going to someone else I made sure to finish every seam or do a french seam.



Well I think $24 is fair then, I definitely wouldn't go lower.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Although I'm three weeks from summer vacation (and spending more time getting to know my cute Hello Kitty sewing machine), I bought some fabric today:






I'm going to use the Wall-E fleece (hello, $2.49 a yard!!) to make a blanket, the Toy Story flannel to make some pj pants and the Toy Story cotton to make a shirt...all for DS4.  Well, I bought the Hello Kitty for me, but I have no idea what I want to make out of it.  I bought a yard just because it was so cute.  Any ideas?  Remember, it has to be idiot-proof.


----------



## Granna4679

lovestosew said:


> but missed my old friends
> 
> Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Linnette
> 
> PS :KATHY W. !!! just saw your fb email...will email you soon



This is just too cute.  As I was looking at it with my DGDs they both said "Tiana!!!" as soon as they saw it.  Love it.  May I CASE?





twob4him said:


> I just fainted and my girls came over to see what I was making a fuss over and they started making a fuss....so its unanimous.....this is my favorite all time dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I also completed two projects this weekend! I finished some Big Give outfits for Catherine's Big Give. She loves Sleeping Beauty   so I made a cheerful Stripwork Twirl dress (by Scientific Seamstress) and appliqued a cutie Aurora princess (by Frou Frou by Heathersue). I bought out a lot of Revrob's stash so thanks to her generosity....I had plenty O fabric!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her older sister a top to wear. She likes Tink  and so I used a Portrait Peasant top with enlongated bodice (Scientific Seamstress) and I think I got the fabric at the Super Joann's in Towson MD last fall! It was fun to do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am getting ready to make a few birthday presents too...wish me luck!!!



These are very good.  The Aurora is sooooo cute@  



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> So I thought i would post more pics of Disney on Ice.  This is my DD13 DD7 DD3 and Me. I used Heathersues Cuties i just love them .  It was our first time going to Disney on Ice and i was in ahhhhh of the costumes. My oldest took so many good pictures.
> I am in houston and just found this great Fabric store Called High Fashion.  I went on Saturday and can i say i heard Heavens bells ringing when i opened the door.  I could do some damage there.  Oh well i was a good girl.  I have to say that Tiana's dress for Disney on Ice does not compare to any dress made on here.  My girls agree to.



These are all soooo cute.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Love both outfits. The Tiania is really nice and crisp-
> and congratulations on your new machine!
> 
> 
> So- a review...Megan's preschool (K2, K3, K4 and Kindergarten) are putting on a circus. Megan's class needs to dress as clowns. Megan will be wearing a clown suit (my project for this coming week) However, she has a little girl in her class who NEVER wears pants, and doesn't like clowns. Her Mom is a teacher there and I got to talking to her, she wouldnt even wear a "clown dress" SO...we went for a more circus theme- but princessified.
> I also plan to loan her Megan's pettiskirt, which Megan has agreed to.
> I told her I would make it, if she could just cover my cost in fabric.
> At this point, I'm not sure how much I have in it with all the appliques. I estimated $24 in the beginning and she said that sounded fine to her.
> Do you think that's fair?
> Megan was my model today... too many photos coming!



Fantastic job.  I just commented on FB.


----------



## ellenbenny

I know I am a total dork, but when each of my 2 boys went away to college, I got a build a bear and named it after them and dressed it like them.  

So here is my bear Scott getting ready for graduation from MSU.





I also made him a graduation gown which he will wear to the ceremony.

And here he is among all the bags and wallets I have made to give to family members at his dinner.


----------



## DisneyKings

lovesdumbo said:


> I'll be at BWI 5/5 - 5/12 with my DS(9) for my bday 5/6.
> 
> I am finally really looking forward to the trip because I've decided I just am not up for making anything.  DS still has 4 bowling shirts and at least 7 applique T's that still fit.  I'm sure we'll have a very magical trip without new clothes.



We're going 5/1-5/8 & I'm not making new clothes either, just making hats & then coordinating outfits for a friend's DD.



LisaZoe said:


>



These are awesome!


QUESTION ON THE BUCKET HAT.....
I'm embroidering on the top circle part of Carla's reversible bucket hat, so it has cut away stabilizer on it.  Should I just leave that the size of the circle & skip the iron-on interfacing, or trim it & then still use the iron-on interfacing????  This is my first time making the hat, but if it works out I'll be making 2 more before our trip.


----------



## teresajoy

MommaB said:


> We're back from Disney and had a FAN-tastic time! Here are two pictures of Epcot day, the girls all had Minnie dresses in their own style and the Mommas had rosettes so we could match too! If you're gonna go all out, do it at Disney right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is now I am completely hooked and want to start on a whole new set for our September trip.  I'm even bummed we will only be there 4 days which limits me to 4 outfits!



Love the outfits! I would love to see some bigger pictures though, it's hard to see the details of the outfits in these. 



danicaw said:


> Its beautiful! Great job!
> 
> I have been multi-tasking the last week or so... three projects at once.
> I started 2 round neck tops/dress, a tote bag and the coffee cozies, all around the same time. You all saw the bulk of the coffee cozies and tonight I finished the tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with it.
> I saw it on the cover of a quilting magazine and had to buy the magazine, that was months ago. So I am happy to have found the time to make it.



Thanks!!!

I love the bag, the fabrics are so pretty together, and the top is so unique looking! 



Tweevil said:


> Gorgeous!!!  This is beautiful.


Thanks!




mom2rtk said:


> BEAUTIFUL Teresa! Great job!!!
> 
> Where did your satin come from?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm doing a Tiana gown soon. I don't think I"m doing satin (probably a panne velvet??) but I'm still curious!



I got this satin at Joann's, it was on clearance. Lydia and I thought it was the perfect shade for Tiana! 
Although, I keep looking at my living room curtains, and I think they would REALLY make a great Tiana dress!!! 


ellenbenny said:


> I love it!  Definitely want to try making one of these some day.


Thank you! It was fun. 


Granna4679 said:


> Love the Tiana dress.  My DGD5 is soooooo in love with Tiana that I had to get up Saturday morning (after she slept over) and make Beignets (or Bini-eggs as she things they are called


Thank you! Awww, you Grand daughter sounds so cute!! 



birdie757 said:


> I just realized you will be there at the same time as us!  We go the 6th-9th.  I will have to look out for your crew...I have never seen a diser at Disney before.



If you see us start yelling!  I  don't think we'll be doing many park days, but maybe you'll see us at DTD. 



Haganfam5 said:


> Teresa- Your Tiana dress came out so beautiful! You did such a great job. The satin is gorgeous too!  I love how you finished the petal edges. The little girl that gets this dress is never going to want to take it off!



Thanks for all the advice on the Tiana dress Jessica!!! I changed some things around so that it wouldn't be so heavy. 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I love this dress so much it is so wonderful and very true to the movie. Great job



Thanks so much! 



lovestosew said:


> but missed my old friends
> 
> Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Linnette
> 
> PS :KATHY W. !!! just saw your fb email...will email you soon


Linnette, this is ADORABLE!!!! You are such a talented lady! 



twob4him said:


> I also made her older sister a top to wear. She likes Tink  and so I used a Portrait Peasant top with enlongated bodice (Scientific Seamstress) and I think I got the fabric at the Super Joann's in Towson MD last fall! It was fun to do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am getting ready to make a few birthday presents too...wish me luck!!!


Cathy, I commented on Facebook, but I'll comment again!!! I LOOOOVE that Aurora dress! It is just adorable, and I love the way the top ruffle imitates the shape of a tiara! 
The Tink shirt is very sweet!!! I love that fabric! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> So I thought i would post more pics of Disney on Ice.  This is my DD13 DD7 DD3 and Me. I used Heathersues Cuties i just love them .  It was our first time going to Disney on Ice and i was in ahhhhh of the costumes. My oldest took so many good pictures.
> I am in houston and just found this great Fabric store Called High Fashion.  I went on Saturday and can i say i heard Heavens bells ringing when i opened the door.  I could do some damage there.  Oh well i was a good girl.  I have to say that Tiana's dress for Disney on Ice does not compare to any dress made on here.  My girls agree to.


You all look great!!! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That is FANTASTIC!!!! Really gorgeous!!! Do NOT charge less than the $24!!!! That is simply stunning! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Here is the outfits I made for my dd's 6th birthday.  We went on a "Field trip" to the air zoo that day so I made something for both of my daughters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my daughter getting her makeover.



We love the air zoo!!! I bought Lydia an annual pass for the rides last time we went, it was only a little more than the wristband  We went there the other week when Steph was up. 

The cake is wonderful!!!! The party looks like it was so much fun, and what a good sport your brother is! 


LKD said:


>


Your friend's Tiana gown is very pretty! 
I love all your outfits, very lovely! 



mom2rtk said:


> LKD: Still loving seeing all your costumes! Tell your friend she got a bargain on her lovely Tiana!
> 
> It's funny there has been so much Tiana discussion since that's what I've been working on all day, with not much to show for it.....
> 
> This one is for my daughter. I probably won't sell these. I used a sage green panne velvet.


Janet, that is going to be gorgeous! I really can't wait to see it finished! Will your daughter wear it in May? 
It's funny so many of us are making Tiana outfits right now! 



RMAMom said:


> Hi Everyone.
> It's been at least three weeks since I last posted. We had a great visit with the kids. They were here for two weeks and then it took me a week to recover and get my house back together and now I'm hoping to catch up here. I've missed keeping up with you all, OK I'm off to catch up!



Welcome back! 




ellenbenny said:


> I know I am a total dork, but when each of my 2 boys went away to college, I got a build a bear and named it after them and dressed it like them.



That is so sweet!!!! You really put a lot of work into this! 



DisneyKings said:


> We're going 5/1-5/8 & I'm not making new clothes either, just making hats & then coordinating outfits for a friend's DD.
> 
> .



We'll just be getting there when you leave.


----------



## lovesdumbo

DisneyKings said:


> We're going 5/1-5/8 & I'm not making new clothes either, just making hats & then coordinating outfits for a friend's DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION ON THE BUCKET HAT.....
> I'm embroidering on the top circle part of Carla's reversible bucket hat, so it has cut away stabilizer on it.  Should I just leave that the size of the circle & skip the iron-on interfacing, or trim it & then still use the iron-on interfacing????  This is my first time making the hat, but if it works out I'll be making 2 more before our trip.



Thanks for making me feel better.

I've made a few bucket hats.  They are really cute and not too hard.

I think you might want to remove the stabilizer and use the interfacing.  I would be a bit worried that the stabilizer wouldn't wash well if you wanted to wash the hat.


----------



## DisneyKings

lovesdumbo said:


> I've made a few bucket hats.  They are really cute and not too hard.
> 
> I think you might want to remove the stabilizer and use the interfacing.  I would be a bit worried that the stabilizer wouldn't wash well if you wanted to wash the hat.



OK thanks!  It really is fairly easy--would look a little better if I weren't so tired & read directions more carefully!  I've made a few boo-boos, but think it will still turn out ok.


----------



## dezimber

I have finally completed all of the outfits for our first WDW vacation.  I have been inspired by all of talented sewers here on the DIS to learn to sew like many before me.

My first item was something for me which I posted before but the picture wasn't the best.




Next was the Cars short set.




Third was a pirate set for Pirate League. 




Forth set is for Epcot.




All outfits.




Plus family tie dye shirts.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I got this satin at Joann's, it was on clearance. Lydia and I thought it was the perfect shade for Tiana!
> Although, I keep looking at my living room curtains, and I think they would REALLY make a great Tiana dress!!!



Well..... if you were really devoted, you would have used the living room curtains. It wasn't a problem for Maria Von Trapp or Scarlett O'Hara you know!






teresajoy said:


> Janet, that is going to be gorgeous! I really can't wait to see it finished! Will your daughter wear it in May?
> It's funny so many of us are making Tiana outfits right now!



Thanks Teresa! I've been gathering supplies for a while, so it felt good to finally get started. I'm hoping to bring it along to Disneyland in June for some pictures with Tiana there!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mom2RTK/Janet- I love the Tiana bodice.....can't wait for the whole thing, your gowns are like eye candy for a sewer.

Okay- I forget who said they would swoon to have a dress like that for $24, but thank you, that comment really made me smile.

Thanks to everyone who said nice things- this is my "checks and balances" place, I know everyone is always polite here, but I have to say- it really makes me so great to read such nice comments. 

I plan to take some better close ups of my appliques today and then bring the dress to her later this morning.


I'm thinking of getting into selling stuff, but I think I want to do doll clothes for right now- I have lots of cute fabrics and ribbons I ordered... It seems like dolls to play with and dress are very popular right now. 

Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?


----------



## tricia

Ginormous Multiquote ahead as I haven't been on for a while.



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> My dd3 and I at Disney on ice



So cute, love the big blue eyes.  Not sure if I quoted the pics with the rest of the girls, but all the shirts and all the girls look great.



LisaZoe said:


> [



Wowzaa, what a ton of applique work.  Love it, the different colours and strips on the T look great.



Granna4679 said:


>



Cool on getting the new machine.  The stuff looks great.  Your granddaughters are adorable.



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I have something to post!
> 
> This is a Tiana dress I made using the tutorial that was posted here by Jas0202 (I also put the tute in the bookmarks and on the Disboutiquer blog)



Great Job Teresa.  Lots of Tiana stuff on here lately.  Makes me ashamed to say that I have not seen the movie yet.  In my defense, I have only boys, and they have no desire to see this.




MommaB said:


>



That is great that you all co-ordinated.  Looks great and makes for good pictures, doesn't it?



danicaw said:


> .



Cool, luv the shape of the top of this bag.



lovestosew said:


>



Beautiful work as always Linette.  You should drop by more often.



twob4him said:


> [



Love this, it is so bright and colourful.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That is so awesome.  Since she said $24 was fine I would stick with that since you aren't willing to go any higher, but DO NOT go any lower, it would be an insult to the dress.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



Those are great, sounds like a fun day.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is one picture of the table.  We just used a tinkerbell table cloth - one of those plastic ones.  The tulle has ribbon and flowers in it that you can't see very good.



OMG, that is just an awesome looking party.  So cool that the girls appreciated having Pan there as well.



mom2rtk said:


>



Looking good.  Cant wait to see the finished project.



ellenbenny said:


>



Too cute about getting the build a bears.  Everything you made for the ceremony looks great.



dezimber said:


> Plus family tie dye shirts.



Congrats on everything they look great.  I am a sucker for family TieDyes, we always have them.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

lovestosew said:


> but missed my old friends
> 
> Finally got the sewing bug again I was asked to make a baby tiana sundress , it so tiny I just love it!!! Made pantaloons and hairbow to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Linnette
> 
> PS :KATHY W. !!! just saw your fb email...will email you soon


 THIS IS SO ADORABLE!!! I LOve it!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is some pics of my DD's tinkerbell tea party that we had on Saturday like some of you requested.  The mom's at church today were talking about how much fun their daughter's had and that they talked about it all night so that made me feel good.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cake.  I wish I would have taken a picture of it away from the window.  You can't tell here but it has edible pearl dust brushed all over it so it had a shimmery look like it had been pixie dusted.  My daughter loved it.  The door had wood grain carved into it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one picture of the table.  We just used a tinkerbell table cloth - one of those plastic ones.  The tulle has ribbon and flowers in it that you can't see very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another picture.  Each of the cups had a doillie under them and the plates had one too.  The little sandwiches were cut into the shapes of flowers and hearts.  The chocolate covered strawberries were a big hit.  For the tea, it was more of a green punch in honor of tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the birthday girl with her little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the little fairy makeover station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got makeup put on them (we used our makeup from the BBB) as well as glittery face paint.  They then got their fairy wings and were then named certain kinds of fairies while their heads were tapped with their butterfly wand that they got to keep (like Abby became the apple blossom fairy).  You can see the wands on the table.  They also got fairy dust put in their hair (very fine glitter).  All of the girl's loved this and couldn't wait for their turn!
> Here is my daughter getting her makeover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we had a special visitor - Peter Pan!  My dd asked my brother if he would be peter pan at her party and he actually said YES!  He had is mother-in-law make him a costume and everything.  He actually did a great job.  He came down the stairs looking for his shadow.  He presented the birthday girl with her own fairy dust in a bottle and he sprinkled each of the girls with some after they told him their happy thought.  We traced him on some big paper and cut it out for his shadow and he told the girls to please decorate it and that he would be back for it when they were sleeping.  They loved decorating it.  They each had their picture taken with him too.  I couldn't believe how into it they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hid big sparkly gaudy buttons, beads, gold coins, and jeweled plastic rings all over the house.  The girls went searching for hidden treasures and then they made bracelets out of their buttons and beads.  Then they got to decorate their wands with jewels, feathers, stickers, etc.
> Sorry for so many pics but thanks for letting me share.



You did such a  fantastic job!  It all looks wonderful! I am glad she had a great time!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?


I can tell you I will be making things first and selling them  in whatever size I make. I personally can't "take orders" because then it is like a job for me and I will hate doing it. 

I have had people ask me if I would make curtains which are really easy but I haven't finished them yet and SIL asked last summer


For those that asked - the Mickey thing in the background is something that people hae on cruises I think it is called a fish extender? I have never been on a cruise but saw them on ebay. I take it down becasue it is easy to hang and put hairbrushes, bows, keys, little things that get lost - in it each night when coming back to the room.  Plus I thought it was really cute. right now at home we may use it for mail. the girls leave little messages in it.

The Mickey & Walt picture was my uncle Bobby's - he was the biggest Disney fan in our family.  He died on the MRI table in 1999. He had AIDS and was having HA, here he had a brainstem tumor that no one knew about until the day he died. I have quite a few of his Disney collection figures including some for my girls.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?




This is what I do.   Not that I have listed or sold that many things but I really prefer making things for fun.  If I take orders, which I have done a few times, it ends up being more stressful and not as fun.  Although I still do that once in a while.  Also, I get bored after making the first one, and would rather move on to something different.

I don't really sell things to make money though, just to have an outlet for the stuff I like making.  If I do make a little money, or at least offset some of my costs, that is a bonus.

If I have someone to make for I do that first, but if I just feel like making something and I don't have someone to give it to, then I try to sell it.  

I used to sell on  before I knew about etsy, and I did sell a few things, and also that is how I got a few orders through people contacting me after seeing my work listed.

Not that I am a great example to follow, since I really haven't sold that many things.


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mom2RTK/Janet- I love the Tiana bodice.....can't wait for the whole thing, your gowns are like eye candy for a sewer.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?





Many thanks!  I worked all day just on that bodice yesterday!  I'm hoping to do the skirt today, but it's going slowly. I've been trying to figure this costume out for some time! But heck, I bought sage green gloves, so I HAD to do the gown, RIGHT??? 

Before I forget........ Lovely circus dress! I'm sure she'll be thrilled!

As for the selling..... do whatever you are happy with. It seems to me that making them ahead of time would diminish somewhat how much you can sell, but also substantially diminish the stress level!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.

How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?  

I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.

Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?


----------



## teresajoy

dezimber said:


> I have finally completed all of the outfits for our first WDW vacation.  I have been inspired by all of talented sewers here on the DIS to learn to sew like many before me.
> 
> My first item was something for me which I posted before but the picture wasn't the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the Cars short set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third was a pirate set for Pirate League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forth set is for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus family tie dye shirts.



I love all these outfits!!! You have been busy!! Someday, I'd like to do the tid dye Mickey shirts! 



mom2rtk said:


> Well..... if you were really devoted, you would have used the living room curtains. It wasn't a problem for Maria Von Trapp or Scarlett O'Hara you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Teresa! I've been gathering supplies for a while, so it felt good to finally get started. I'm hoping to bring it along to Disneyland in June for some pictures with Tiana there!



I can only imaging Brian's face if I tried that!!!  




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?



I take orders, but it would be so much easier to just make one and just sell that!  



tricia said:


> Great Job Teresa.  Lots of Tiana stuff on here lately.  Makes me ashamed to say that I have not seen the movie yet.  In my defense, I have only boys, and they have no desire to see this.



I've never seen it either! And, I don't plan on it. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> The Mickey & Walt picture was my uncle Bobby's - he was the biggest Disney fan in our family.  He died on the MRI table in 1999. He had AIDS and was having HA, here he had a brainstem tumor that no one knew about until the day he died. I have quite a few of his Disney collection figures including some for my girls.



I'm sorry about your uncle.  It's so nice that you got some of his collection and that you appreciate it so much.


----------



## MommyBoo!

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.
> 
> How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?
> 
> I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.
> 
> Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?




Here are a few ideas.  Most of what I have found is paper but there are a few other options.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_4472223_make-elephant-costume.html

http://www.howstuffworks.com/holidays/kids-halloween-costumes12.htm

http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/jumbo-elephant-667936/

http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/zoowildanimals/l/blelehb.htm


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.
> 
> How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?
> 
> I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.
> 
> Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?



Can you use some gray broadcloth, with some heavy stabilizer in between for the ears.  Then sew them to a tube of fabric, and insert  a headband into the tube?

Does that make any sense?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.
> 
> How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?
> 
> I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.
> 
> Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?



If your really in a pickle, michaels sells elephant hats with trunks.  I bought some for DD.  They have ears and are about 3 buck each.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

They gave me a bunch of fake fur like in pink in grey.

How do I get them to stand up and attach to the kids heads?


----------



## Marianne0310




----------



## GrammaBelle

LKD said:


> I bought it at the LA fashion district, 2 dollars a yard also



Ok, I'll be in the LA area in July (DISNEYLAND!!) Where exactly is the "fashion district?" I have got to check this out!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I'll be in the LA area in July (DISNEYLAND!!) Where exactly is the "fashion district?" I have got to check this out!!



Not sure about there - but I need to take a trip into Philly to go to Fabric Row. My guess is they are the similar in that they are the street with multiple fabric/supply stores. In Philly it is 4th street and they have a website www.fabricrow.com


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Can you use some gray broadcloth, with some heavy stabilizer in between for the ears.  Then sew them to a tube of fabric, and insert  a headband into the tube?
> 
> Does that make any sense?


 It does make sense!  I will try to get them started this afternoon.  I really appreciate the help with this.  I have so much with our Disney trip coming up and now this too.  Oh well, time to get busy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MommyBoo! said:


> Here are a few ideas.  Most of what I have found is paper but there are a few other options.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4472223_make-elephant-costume.html
> 
> http://www.howstuffworks.com/holidays/kids-halloween-costumes12.htm
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/jumbo-elephant-667936/
> 
> http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/zoowildanimals/l/blelehb.htm





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Can you use some gray broadcloth, with some heavy stabilizer in between for the ears.  Then sew them to a tube of fabric, and insert  a headband into the tube?
> 
> Does that make any sense?





itsheresomewhere said:


> If your really in a pickle, michaels sells elephant hats with trunks.  I bought some for DD.  They have ears and are about 3 buck each.





Marianne0310 said:


> Minnie Van Mom
> 
> How about attaching the ears with a headband.
> 
> I was wondering if you could use a small paper cup, attach a fabric like tube (Similiar to a tube sock). Then attach a very thin elastic to the covered paper cup which could be placed over the childrens heads similiar to a birthday hat.



Thank you so very  much friends.  I love the idea of buying them but no they want me to sew them.  I did tell them that I am very busy and will be gone for 10 days, nothing she said then just make 8


----------



## NaeNae

WOO HOO!!!  Disney Photopass has decided to offer the preorder discount on your photopass cd again.  I was so disappointed when they did away with it.  Last trip was really hard paying $149 for a cd when I was used to the $99.  We are possibly making 2 trips this year, one with each of our kids and thier families.  This will make it sooooo much better!


----------



## tmh0206

LisaZoe said:


> Shannon, love the FGM costume. I hate working with satin so sit back and admire those who have conquered the slippery stuff.
> 
> LKD - Those are amazing costumes!
> 
> Ellenbenny - I love the messenger bags. I really need to make something like that for myself since I can't find a bag I like to buy. I also really like the upcycled knit halter. I should see if Zoe would like something like that for summer.
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn - I think the Anastasia set looks so cute.
> 
> I know there were more but the quotes weren't saved and I only had time to skim the last 10 pages.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up but haven't had much time to post. Here's one of the reasons I haven't had much time for the computer. I can't believe how much time I spent on this set! I think it came out well but it was definitely a bigger project than I'd expected.



oh my gosh that is awesome! onc quick question, when you do the pant legs, do you take them apart and lay flat or what?  i have been trying to figure out if there was a way to do it w/o taking the seams apart or not.  thanks in advance for the answers.


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> WOO HOO!!!  Disney Photopass has decided to offer the preorder discount on your photopass cd again.  I was so disappointed when they did away with it.  Last trip was really hard paying $149 for a cd when I was used to the $99.  We are possibly making 2 trips this year, one with each of our kids and thier families.  This will make it sooooo much better!




Maybe they finally figured out they sold fewer cd's without the discount!! Duh.......


----------



## LisaZoe

tmh0206 said:


> oh my gosh that is awesome! onc quick question, when you do the pant legs, do you take them apart and lay flat or what?  i have been trying to figure out if there was a way to do it w/o taking the seams apart or not.  thanks in advance for the answers.



Yes, I open the inseam so the legs can be laid flat. Some people prefer to do the outseam but since I want the applique to be able to wrap around the outside of the leg seamlessly, the inseam works best for me.


----------



## birdie757

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.
> 
> How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?
> 
> I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.
> 
> Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?


My dd had a pair of store bought bunny ears that came apart...they had a piece of boning inside the ear that made it stand up straight.  I would attach the ears to headbands and cover the bands in the same furry fabric.


----------



## tmh0206

LisaZoe said:


> Yes, I open the inseam so the legs can be laid flat. Some people prefer to do the outseam but since I want the applique to be able to wrap around the outside of the leg seamlessly, the inseam works best for me.



thank you, that makes alot of sense now that you said it.  I will have to give that a try.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> WOO HOO!!!  Disney Photopass has decided to offer the preorder discount on your photopass cd again.  I was so disappointed when they did away with it.  Last trip was really hard paying $149 for a cd when I was used to the $99.  We are possibly making 2 trips this year, one with each of our kids and thier families.  This will make it sooooo much better!





mom2rtk said:


> Maybe they finally figured out they sold fewer cd's without the discount!! Duh.......



I called member services and got a discount code, then with the prepaid offer applied also, we got our photopass for $50.


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> I called member services and got a discount code, then with the prepaid offer applied also, we got our photopass for $50.



Do tell more!!! What is the phone number for member services and what did you ask for?  With 2 purchases to make this year I would love to get that deal!


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> I called member services and got a discount code, then with the prepaid offer applied also, we got our photopass for $50.





NaeNae said:


> Do tell more!!! What is the phone number for member services and what did you ask for?  With 2 purchases to make this year I would love to get that deal!



Ditto!  I may actually do it if I can get it for $50!


----------



## LKD

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> DS school has asked me to make elephant ears for 8 kids and trunks.  As you know I am leaving for Disney in a week but they want some made before I leave.
> 
> How can I make elephant ears to attach to the kids head?  Then how do I make them stand up?
> 
> I was thinking some kind of cap and then using the plastic stuff for purses in the ears.
> 
> Please I am really in a pickle on this one, 8 elephant costumes?




As some people said, you can use a headband to attach it to their heads, also maybe hair clips would work? But only for the girls.
I agree with the boning to make them stick up
If you want them realistic, buy some leather or faux leather and paint it using the sponge painting technique
http://www.monkeysee.com/play/13380-basic-acrylic-painting-sponge-texture



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I'll be in the LA area in July (DISNEYLAND!!) Where exactly is the "fashion district?" I have got to check this out!!




It's a pretty large area, Um http://www.fashiondistrict.org/
I don't remember the exact streets of the block (or the names of the stores!) I go to but I'll be going soon so I'll write down a note and get back to you on it 

Good news! My Lotte gown I'm getting commissioned is going to only cost 200! 

Oh here are some pictures of Sat I found









Many parents were all "My kids are tired of taking pictures with monsters and super heros, It's nice to see such beautiful princesses here"
I had a lot of people call me a princess  I think Drizella would be happy to hear that, I must tell her when I see her again

Oh the bag my friend is carrying, she hand painted it herself  She has an etsy store on them, heres the listing for the one she's carrying.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/43315844/handrawn-n-handpainted-princess-and-the

Oh I have a question, I need to make my drizella bloomers but I've only made skirts, never anything pantlike so I don't know where to start. The pair I owned I bought but I need to make hers since they are striped and ruffled. Help?


----------



## froggy33

Question about wool.  I purchased our tartan from Scotland a while back to use for a modified kilt for my daughter.  It is lightweight (13-oz).  Should I prewash this?  If so, how?

Thanks!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

froggy33 said:


> Question about wool.  I purchased our tartan from Scotland a while back to use for a modified kilt for my daughter.  It is lightweight (13-oz).  Should I prewash this?  If so, how?
> 
> Thanks!!



I used wool to make my daughter a coat- rule of thumb is to treat the fabric the same way you will once it is made into a garment and needs cleaning- so for wool, dry cleaning, which means it is not necessary to dry clean the fabric.
OR -if you want a "boiled wool" look....wash it and it will become tight, more water tight, and a bit fuzzy (like if you ever accidentally washed a wool sweater)

You could consider (after it is completed) lanolizing it, this is often done for wool diaper covers or sweaters if they need to be water resistant. You get lanolin (easily purchased from cloth diaper selling websites)
there are several types, some you spray on, some you soak, roll in a towel and dry, some you pour on, sudds up, rinse, etc.

HTH


Ugh...I am cutting out pattern pieces for the clown suit now and I went to the gym Friday night and NOW my arms are really starting to bother me...I took some IBprofin LOL!


----------



## SallyfromDE

HELP!!  

Someone on the group, had made a Cinderella dress with  gorgeous bow. I checked out PhotoBucket and didn't see it. My nephews Fiance wants me t make the bow for her wedding dress. It's a plain white short dress and she wanted to wear a dark blue satin bow and sash for it, to match his AirForce dress blues. 

That bow was so gorgeous, and I'd love to make it for the dress. Anyone know where I can get a pattern?


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Someone on the group, had made a Cinderella dress with  gorgeous bow. I checked out PhotoBucket and didn't see it. My nephews Fiance wants me t make the bow for her wedding dress. It's a plain white short dress and she wanted to wear a dark blue satin bow and sash for it, to match his AirForce dress blues.
> 
> That bow was so gorgeous, and I'd love to make it for the dress. Anyone know where I can get a pattern?



Was it one of Janet's (mom2rtk)? I'm thinking she posted one with a gorgeous bow. She has her picture on Flickr, you could look there. 

Carla has a free bow sash on YCMT, which is pretty, if you can't find the one you are looking for?


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Someone on the group, had made a Cinderella dress with  gorgeous bow. I checked out PhotoBucket and didn't see it. My nephews Fiance wants me t make the bow for her wedding dress. It's a plain white short dress and she wanted to wear a dark blue satin bow and sash for it, to match his AirForce dress blues.
> 
> That bow was so gorgeous, and I'd love to make it for the dress. Anyone know where I can get a pattern?



I posted this last year:






But I'm sure others have posted things with pretty bows too! I don't use a pattern, but it's not hard, and you can do any size you want. It doesn't have to be oversized like mine.

THe important part is to line the fabric with a layer of netting. It will give it some body to hold its shape without being too stiff.

Just start with a piece of fabric twice the width and height of the finished bow (plus an inch or so in length for lapping and plus a small seam allowance). Sew it into a long tube then turn inside out. THen fold it into a loop, overlap and scrunch together in the middle and tie with string. Then cover the scrunched up part with a piece of matching fabric (with the raw edges turned to the inside). The tails are separate pieces with a diagonal edge on the bottom. I pleat the top of the tail to narrow it down, then serge over the pleats to hold them in place, the stitch the tails on to the backside of the fake knot (where you covered the string scrunching in the middle of the bow). I use snaps to attach it to the back of the dress.

I would make your sash and bow as separate pieces. Have the sash fasten in back, then attach the bows to the back of the sash with snaps.

It's a lot harder to explain than it is to do it. I hope it slightly makes sense.......


----------



## mirandag819

I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it. 


















I was busy with a lot of bows too, I haven't edited them yet, so forgive any bad backgrounds.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> I posted this last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure others have posted things with pretty bows too! I don't use a pattern, but it's not hard, and you can do any size you want. It doesn't have to be oversized like mine.
> 
> THe important part is to line the fabric with a layer of netting. It will give it some body to hold its shape without being too stiff.
> 
> Just start with a piece of fabric twice the width and height of the finished bow (plus an inch or so in length for lapping and plus a small seam allowance). Sew it into a long tube then turn inside out. THen fold it into a loop, overlap and scrunch together in the middle and tie with string. Then cover the scrunched up part with a piece of matching fabric (with the raw edges turned to the inside). The tails are separate pieces with a diagonal edge on the bottom. I pleat the top of the tail to narrow it down, then serge over the pleats to hold them in place, the stitch the tails on to the backside of the fake knot (where you covered the string scrunching in the middle of the bow). I use snaps to attach it to the back of the dress.
> 
> I would make your sash and bow as separate pieces. Have the sash fasten in back, then attach the bows to the back of the sash with snaps.
> 
> It's a lot harder to explain than it is to do it. I hope it slightly makes sense.......



I doubt she'd want one that large. But it is beautiful. Do you slide the tie, through the bow? Did you use those super humungo snaps? 



teresajoy said:


> Was it one of Janet's (mom2rtk)? I'm thinking she posted one with a gorgeous bow. She has her picture on Flickr, you could look there.
> 
> Carla has a free bow sash on YCMT, which is pretty, if you can't find the one you are looking for?



I have this pattern, and was thinking of somehow using it.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> I doubt she'd want one that large. But it is beautiful. Do you slide the tie, through the bow? Did you use those super humungo snaps?
> 
> 
> 
> I have this pattern, and was thinking of somehow using it.



It doesn't have to be this size at all. I use the same approach regardless. The ties are constructed completely separately from the bow and stitched on in back. And I don't use the super large snaps, sort of a medium size, and I've never had trouble with it staying in place.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...

I'm having a GIRL!!  

I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!

Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Congratulations,  how exciting!!


----------



## RMAMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  How exciting for you!!! Maybe you could start with some A-line dresses. If it gets chilly you could always put long sleeve shirts and leggings or tights under them. You can appliqué an Aline and you could also add a ruffle!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> No, it's not you, that particular digitizer, while EXTREMELY creative, the designs have SOOO many thread changes and they hop around alot, I did the Minnie Ariel and the Minnie Tink and both took a long time. But the pay off is the recipients love them.


  Good to know it's not just me.



ellenbenny said:


> Beautiful outfits and beautiful family!  I love the Minnie appliques!
> 
> 
> That looks like the best party ever!  I love the cake, I must try to learn to do that some day.   The whole thing looks awesome!!


Thank you so much!  It was fun!


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>



I love that blue toy story fabric.  I must get my hands on some of that some time.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I called member services and got a discount code, then with the prepaid offer applied also, we got our photopass for $50.


Oooo....please share.  What's member services?


NaeNae said:


> Do tell more!!! What is the phone number for member services and what did you ask for?  With 2 purchases to make this year I would love to get that deal!


Ditto!



mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy with a lot of bows too, I haven't edited them yet, so forgive any bad backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the alice dress.  Where did you find that teapot fabric?
Also, do you make all of your bottlecaps?  I really want to learn how to do that.  Do you mind sharing how you do it?



Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> !



Yay!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## glorib

mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.



WOW!  I love that Alice dress - the teapot fabric is perfect!  Fabulous job!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!




WOOHOO! 
How exciting!  I agree with you - I'd start with the bubble rompers and of course some comfy, cozy blankies, too!  Congratulations!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Do tell more!!! What is the phone number for member services and what did you ask for?  With 2 purchases to make this year I would love to get that deal!





froggy33 said:


> Ditto!  I may actually do it if I can get it for $50!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oooo....please share.  What's member services?
> Yay!  Congrats!!!!



Member services is the reservation system for the folks that own a Disney Vacation club.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Yeah a girl, that is wonderful!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm thinking of getting into selling stuff, but I think I want to do doll clothes for right now- I have lots of cute fabrics and ribbons I ordered... It seems like dolls to play with and dress are very popular right now.
> 
> Question for those of you who sell....Is it okay to make a specific size and then sell that dress? I'd like to avoid having to make a sample and then offering the same thing in a different size. Do you think that's okay?



I have sold quite a few decorated overalls on   I really hate doing two of anything so I would always just make one (whatever size I had).  I would list the specific size.  Sometimes someone would send a message and ask could I make it in a different size and I would but I didn't advertise that I would make other sizes.  I got several duplicate orders but that way I didn't have to take orders for very many of the same thing.




mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.



Love the Alice dress and the tcup fabric is adorable.  Where did you find that?



Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Yay for little girls!  So excited for you.  I would make a precious dress if I were you.  I think they are sooooo sweet on little babies but you could also do one of the rompers and just make long legs on it (with ruffles on the bottom).


----------



## lynnanddbyz

birdie757 said:


> My dd had a pair of store bought bunny ears that came apart...they had a piece of boning inside the ear that made it stand up straight.  I would attach the ears to headbands and cover the bands in the same furry fabric.



How about headbands?  You could use pipecleanings to attach to the headband cover with your fabric. That would give them shape and stabilty.  It would be light weight and If covered with fabric maybe the boys would not care.  You could even hook the trunk to the sides of the headband to make it all one piece.  I hope that sounds as clear as I was thinking.  Sometimes things don't always come out of my mouth( or fingers) the way I am trying to express them.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you so very  much friends.  I love the idea of buying them but no they want me to sew them.  I did tell them that I am very busy and will be gone for 10 days, nothing she said then just make 8



I know you can do it - any of us could.  

Will they be reimbursing you for materials?  Time?  Can you even buy the materials for $3 each?  

It's hard, but sometimes you have to just say no.  Do you want to be sewing ears onto headbands and stuffing trunks until you leave?   Just say, "I'm sorry, but I can't do this right now."

Deb


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Good to know it's not just me.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  It was fun!
> 
> 
> I love that blue toy story fabric.  I must get my hands on some of that some time.
> 
> 
> Oooo....please share.  What's member services?
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the alice dress.  Where did you find that teapot fabric?
> Also, do you make all of your bottlecaps?  I really want to learn how to do that.  Do you mind sharing how you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Congrats!!!!



Thanks, it is for a little girl who is going to the Alice in Wonderland Tea Party at the GF, so I thought the tea cup / tea pot fabric would be great, and I loved the bright colors. The fabric is Michael Miller, I got it from Fabric.com (I like fabric.com because of the free shipping and 1 of my rewards sites pays me cashback for shopping there, but you could prob get it most places that sell Michael Miller). 

I do make my own bottlecaps. It is actually pretty easy (once you get used to ET Lite). 

You can purchased bottle cap templates, or create you own by searching the web for clip art. 

Print your images on high quality photo paper. Let the paper fully dry (I usually wait til the next day), then you are ready to punch out your images. To do this you will need a 1 inch hole punch (you can buy this anywhere that sells scrapbooking supplies). 

Once your image is punched, you need to stick it to the bottlecap, some people use a sticker maker to make their image into a sticker, but I have found a glue stick works fine since I am going to seal it with resin anyways. 

The final step is to apply your resin, the only thing that I feel leaves a good hard finish that doesn't discolor or dent over time is ET Lite Resin, you can buy this at Joanns or Hobby Lobby. This is the only tricky part, but if you follow the mixing directions from the package you will be fine. This resin is in 2 parts that have to be mixed evenly and quickly. I like to use small disposable medicine cups to measure my resin, because you need exactly the same amount of both parts and it helps to have the measuring lines. I put 1 part in 1 cup, and the 2nd part in the other, then I add them at the same time to a large plastic cup. You will mix for 1 minute (using a wood stick or plastic spoon) then you poor the whole thing into a 2nd cup and continue to mix for 2 additional minutes. Using a small paint brush I then brush a tiny amount of the resin around the edge of the image (this seals the image down) I then like to pour the resin into a disposible squirt bottle (I get this in the cake making section at the craft store). You will pour (or in my case squirt) the resin into the center of the bottlecap, watch and it will spread to the outside of the cap, but do not use so much that it pours over the edges. Move quickly because the resin will begin to set up. After you have applied ET Lite to all of your bottle caps you will need to degas (to remove the bubbles) the resin about every 5 minutes for as long as the bubbles still appear (usually an hour or less). To degas you can exhale warm breath over them or if you have a large amount you can run a lighter just above the caps, the heat will pop the bubbles. After you have degassed and no more bubbles appear cover the caps with a box and move them to a safe location, it takes a couple days for the resin to fully cure and you don't want lint or particles to get into the resin. ET Lite is very messy to be careful with it, it can't be removed easily once hardened, but keep some rubbing alcohol near by if you wipe rubbing alcohol on ET Lite while it is still wet you can clean it up. 

Let me know if that doesn't make any sense or if you have any questions.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Ooh how exciting! My 3rd baby was a girl.  She was the only one that we didn't find out gender ahead of time because the drs. at the base said it was their policy not to predict gender (that has since changed).  But anyway I too was overjoyed to have a girl after 2 boys.  I was so shocked to have a girl though that the whole time in the hospital I kept checking her diaper to make sure she was really a girl   crazy huh?  
I bought this pattern http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/index.php?c=0&p=14877 when my friend was having a baby last year & made the cutest little gowns & pants sets with knit fabrics.  It isn't instant download but came quick & was easy to follow.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

MinnieVanMom said:


> Member services is the reservation system for the folks that own a Disney Vacation club.



I am a DVC member too - when I call them do I just ask for a discount code for photopass?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mgmsmommy said:


> Ooh how exciting! My 3rd baby was a girl.  She was the only one that we didn't find out gender ahead of time because the drs. at the base said it was their policy not to predict gender (that has since changed).  But anyway I too was overjoyed to have a girl after 2 boys.  I was so shocked to have a girl though that the whole time in the hospital I kept checking her diaper to make sure she was really a girl   crazy huh?
> I bought this pattern http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/index.php?c=0&p=14877 when my friend was having a baby last year & made the cutest little gowns & pants sets with knit fabrics.  It isn't instant download but came quick & was easy to follow.



Thanks to everyone for their congrats!!  I too have two boys, so I think it's still soaking in that I'm gonna have a little girl.  The more people I tell, the more real it feels   My head is just spinning with all the sewing options, and don't even get me started on fabric selections   I will check out that pattern.  I already have so many pretty fabrics in my stash, so I need some good patterns to use some of it up to justify buying more!

I've admired all the cute little girl stuff on this thread for a loooooooooong time!  Not that it isn't fun to sew for my little guys, but really there are so many more options for girls.  This baby came in the nic of time, because my last little neice is just getting out of the stage of liking to wear the frou frou stuff I make for her.  

My wish list on YCMT is growing by the second!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Oh, I was gonna ask too...

Is the How to Sew Fancy Ruffled Diaper Covers worth purchasing if I already have a plain diaper cover pattern??  I'm not what you call a seasoned seamstress, but I wouldn't think adding the butt ruffles to my current pattern would be too terribly difficult.  Or am I silly to assume that?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Congratulations Diz Mommy!!!

I'm jelous....lately I have been yearning for another.....I guess cause Hannah is almost 11 months old now. But I keep telling myself NO!
I see from your ticker this is a surprise baby!!! Wow and only 4 months to go...Id get sewing now! I worked on a quilt for Hannah and did my other little girls easter dress in February so it would be ready to go!
How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks to everyone for their congrats!!  I too have two boys, so I think it's still soaking in that I'm gonna have a little girl.  The more people I tell, the more real it feels   My head is just spinning with all the sewing options, and don't even get me started on fabric selections   I will check out that pattern.  I already have so many pretty fabrics in my stash, so I need some good patterns to use some of it up to justify buying more!
> 
> I've admired all the cute little girl stuff on this thread for a loooooooooong time!  Not that it isn't fun to sew for my little guys, but really there are so many more options for girls.  This baby came in the nic of time, because my last little neice is just getting out of the stage of liking to wear the frou frou stuff I make for her.
> 
> My wish list on YCMT is growing by the second!




Congrats from another mom who had two boys and then a girl. I had an amnio and knew I would find out the gender, but didn't expect them to tell me that day from the 15 week sonogram used to place the needle. I still smile when I recall that moment... totally out of the blue... not at all expected..... She asked if we wanted to know the gender. I said yes, thinking it would come 2 weeks later with the amnio results. When she said to paint the room pink, I couldn't help but cry.  Of course we love our boys, and wouldn't change a thing, but man I wanted to shop that pink aisle and sew for a girl! I still remember waking up in the middle of the night that night and sitting straight up in bed and smiling when I realized I'd be sewing her wedding gown one day.......      You have much fun and may frills ahead of you!


----------



## jessica52877

I started quoting but them stopped, so some quotes are here and some are not.

LKD - Your dresses are beautiful! Did I miss what you do? I assume you don't just make them for the fun of it (although I am sure it is quite fun). I have found that every picture you show that you fit that princess so so well! 

I loved Pocahontas best since you didn't have a wig on but funny enough, I have no idea you had on a wig until you mentioned it! 

Your friends hand painted bags are also gorgeous!

Carla has a free bow pattern on YCMT. Not sure if it is what you are looking for but it is really cute!

Miranda - I picked up that dotted fabric the other day at hobby lobby, thought it looked just like Monsters to me! They didn't have the purple with flowers but love how it goes together (and love Taylor's outfit with it). 

Your bottlecaps are so cute! I love me a bow when I go to Disney!

And the Alice dress is gorgeous! I am going to Mary Jo's (big fabric store in NC) on Wednesday and hoping they have it. They have tons of MM and even better most of it is only $5.50/yard!! But $5.50 adds up fast when there is so much cute stuff.


Diz-Mommy! Congrats on the little girl!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Congratulations Diz Mommy!!!
> 
> I'm jelous....lately I have been yearning for another.....I guess cause Hannah is almost 11 months old now. But I keep telling myself NO!
> I see from your ticker this is a surprise baby!!! Wow and only 4 months to go...Id get sewing now! I worked on a quilt for Hannah and did my other little girls easter dress in February so it would be ready to go!
> How has your pregnancy been so far?



Yep, this one was a total surprise.  Our babies have all come to us in a progression of planning, or maybe I should say lack there of   Tyler (5) took us a year of fertility treatments, Ryan (4) was planned, but we started trying for him when Tyler was still a baby because we thought it would probably take a year again...WRONG!!  Ryan was born just a few months shy of Tyler's first birthday.  Hubby said Ryan was our last, but I prayed and wished like nobody's business that I'd get to have another baby.  I still think that wish in front of Cinderella's castle while watching Wishes did the trick.  But I'd also like to think my Great Grandmother played a role in heaven making sure I'd get some use out of all the cardigan's, baby booties, and blankets she knitted for me when I was a baby  This baby was totally unplanned but 1001% wanted...boy or girl, but man the girl part sure tickles the heck outta me!  

As far as the pregnancy, constant morning sickness the first few months but it's been smooth sailing in the second trimester.  I'm not complaining but hopefully I'm threw with that mess!  I never had a moment of morning sickness with my boys, so my sister and girlfriends were really laughing it up.  



mom2rtk said:


> Congrats from another mom who had two boys and then a girl. I had an amnio and knew I would find out the gender, but didn't expect them to tell me that day from the 15 week sonogram used to place the needle. I still smile when I recall that moment... totally out of the blue... not at all expected..... She asked if we wanted to know the gender. I said yes, thinking it would come 2 weeks later with the amnio results. When she said to paint the room pink, I couldn't help but cry.  Of course we love our boys, and wouldn't change a thing, but man I wanted to shop that pink aisle and sew for a girl! I still remember waking up in the middle of the night that night and sitting straight up in bed and smiling when I realized I'd be sewing her wedding gown one day.......      You have much fun and may frills ahead of you!



Oh wow, I think I would be so scared to have an amnio but that is a wonderful story.  I didn't cry like I thought I would, partly because I think I already knew this one was a girl since the pregnancy has been so different from the boys. My boys have insisted the baby was a girl since they knew I was pregnant.  My 5 year old's logic was "Mom, I already have a brother so this baby is a girl".  It really hit me when I bought her first dress though, tears welled up and then I talked myself out of crying because I didn't want to look like a crazy pregnant lady having a meltdown in Target 

I thought it was hard having self control buying baby clothes for my boys...oh MAN girl clothes are 20x more addicting!


----------



## mirandag819

jessica52877 said:


> I started quoting but them stopped, so some quotes are here and some are not.
> 
> LKD - Your dresses are beautiful! Did I miss what you do? I assume you don't just make them for the fun of it (although I am sure it is quite fun). I have found that every picture you show that you fit that princess so so well!
> 
> I loved Pocahontas best since you didn't have a wig on but funny enough, I have no idea you had on a wig until you mentioned it!
> 
> Your friends hand painted bags are also gorgeous!
> 
> Carla has a free bow pattern on YCMT. Not sure if it is what you are looking for but it is really cute!
> 
> Miranda - I picked up that dotted fabric the other day at hobby lobby, thought it looked just like Monsters to me! They didn't have the purple with flowers but love how it goes together (and love Taylor's outfit with it).
> 
> Your bottlecaps are so cute! I love me a bow when I go to Disney!
> 
> And the Alice dress is gorgeous! I am going to Mary Jo's (big fabric store in NC) on Wednesday and hoping they have it. They have tons of MM and even better most of it is only $5.50/yard!! But $5.50 adds up fast when there is so much cute stuff.
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy! Congrats on the little girl!




Ok I have heard of Mary Jo's but where is it? I live in Greensboro NC.... I think I may need to make a trip  and Thanks.... I made Taylor a Boo outfit last year with those flowers and this green on green dot they had that matched it, I've still been searching for more of this green on green dot with no success but I was excited when I saw the multicolored dots at Hobby Lobby.... since it has the 3 main colors from Monster's inc I figured it would work too. I guess while I am at it, I will see if anyone has seen any fabric like the green on green I'm talking about.... here is the fabric I'm looking for: 






Ok and since I'm at it.... there is 1 other fabric I have desperatly been searching for again, I got it from the fabric fairy but it was sold out within a week of when I first bought it, anyone have any idea what the name of this fabric is, or where to find it (the one with the dots with crowns and stuff in them)? 






I feel like I'm constantly looking for these 2 fabrics, but never can find anything close, now that Taylor has outgrown those outfits I sooooo want to make something in her new size and all I can come back to in my head are these 2 fabrics for so many ideas I have.


----------



## jessica52877

http://maryjos.com

It is in Gastonia right off of 85. Mapquest says, 

Total Travel Estimate:   1 hour 53 minutes   /   109.86 miles from Greensboro to Gastonia. 

I just put the cities in. Well worth a day trip one day! The place is HUGE and every fabric you could ever want (almost). Haven't seen either of the two you are looking for. I'll look while I am there though. 

You can order some things online. I never have though. Looks like the prices went up a bit, not sure if that is just online or in the store too. I'll find out in a couple days!


----------



## Granna4679

mirandag819 said:


> .... here is the fabric I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and since I'm at it.... there is 1 other fabric I have desperatly been searching for again, I got it from the fabric fairy but it was sold out within a week of when I first bought it, anyone have any idea what the name of this fabric is, or where to find it (the one with the dots with crowns and stuff in them)?



Can't help you on the fabric but I just had to say these are the cutest little dresses.  And your DD is precious!!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Since my days are numbered till we leave, my posting has been at a minimum but everything I've seen is fantastic!

I swear at any minute now my embroidery machine is going to refuse to do one more stitch!  I've been wearing it out!  Seriously, though, after about how many stitches do most machines start to wear out?  Mine is less than a year old and most of the time it only gets light use so I"m not really worried, just curious if anyone knows.  And since all of the designs I've been using are HeatherSue's - I have to comment.  I love her designs !  They stitch out fabulously!  And one last comment - CarlaC's patterns are the best!  I'm using her patterns on three sets of dresses (I'm making 4 of each - making multiple of the same dress is kind of painful I admit) and just love following her directions.  It makes it all go together so easily!  I promise I'll post pictures of everything with "models" from Walt Disney World when we get back.


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> I loved this design but wish I had made the words in a dark colour so they would show up better.



That is so beautiful!  I love it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> At this point, I'm not sure how much I have in it with all the appliques. I estimated $24 in the beginning and she said that sounded fine to her.
> Do you think that's fair?



I think you are selling yourself short _ I really feel like you have more than $24 in supplies in that dress.  I wish I could get something like that for $24   It is so beautiful!



LKD said:


> Oh I have a question, I need to make my drizella bloomers but I've only made skirts, never anything pantlike so I don't know where to start. The pair I owned I bought but I need to make hers since they are striped and ruffled. Help?



I suggest using this pattern, and modifying it to your needs: http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...Tweens-Teens-and-Adults-Men-Women-XXS-3XL.htm

Carla C's patterns are wonderful, simple and easy to follow (not that you need something super simple, you are an advanced seamstress)!


----------



## dezimber

tricia said:


> Congrats on everything they look great.  I am a sucker for family TieDyes, we always have them.


Thank you.  We made 2 sets one using store bought dyes and another using Dharma dyes.  My sisters shirts both turned out nice but she hogged the dye which didn't make as many shirts as claimed.  


teresajoy said:


> I love all these outfits!!! You have been busy!! Someday, I'd like to do the tid dye Mickey shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imaging Brian's face if I tried that!!!


Yes, I have been busy.  I was spending about 2 hours a day sewing the outfits.  The apron took several weeks but once that was done everything else went quickly. I also made placemats for Crystal Palace (for 3 of us) and 50's Primetime (for all 6 of us) that I don't have pictures of yet. By time Easter came along my nephew begain to call me, "The sewing lady." Tonight when I was at my mom's he asked me, "When are gonna start sewing?" I will also be leaving as you are arriving.


----------



## NiniMorris

mgmsmommy said:


> Ooh how exciting! My 3rd baby was a girl.  She was the only one that we didn't find out gender ahead of time because the drs. at the base said it was their policy not to predict gender (that has since changed).  But anyway I too was overjoyed to have a girl after 2 boys.  I was so shocked to have a girl though that the whole time in the hospital I kept checking her diaper to make sure she was really a girl   crazy huh?
> I bought this pattern http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/index.php?c=0&p=14877 when my friend was having a baby last year & made the cutest little gowns & pants sets with knit fabrics.  It isn't instant download but came quick & was easy to follow.



Quick drive by,,,But I have to say..I have two boys.  First one was planned , second one was 2 years on fertility drugs.  I was disappointed when the second one was a boy (but loved him just the same!) and thought we were through...and according to the doctors we were!

Seventeen months later we had our little girl!  I made the doctor check the gender three times during the birth because I didn't believe him...back then (26 years ago) you didn't get to 'peek' into the gender like you do now!

She spent the first several months of her life with her diaper constantly being taken off...I guess I was afraid it would all be a dream and she would really be a boy!!

(and yes, I do now have 5, but only the first 3 were given life by me...the other 2 were born in my heart, and I was able to be in the delivery room with one...)


Now back to sewing....

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am a DVC member too - when I call them do I just ask for a discount code for photopass?



Yes, I called and she "put it in the system".  Within the hour I got a code for $50 off and also used the link from the DVC misc board to the prepaid photopass.  Using the link it is only $99 which is still too much for me, but at $50 I felt is was a good value to have our family together in photos.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Astro Orbiter said:


> I know you can do it - any of us could.
> 
> Will they be reimbursing you for materials?  Time?  Can you even buy the materials for $3 each?
> 
> It's hard, but sometimes you have to just say no.  Do you want to be sewing ears onto headbands and stuffing trunks until you leave?   Just say, "I'm sorry, but I can't do this right now."
> 
> Deb


Seriously, you are so right.  I did tell them that I am leaving for Disney and am in a huge marathon sew right now.  She just smiled and said ok, just make a few.  Urg!  So they provided the fake furry fabric and I am going to get plastic from the hardware store today.  DH went out of town and is getting head bands for me.  It is only 16 ears.  I just don't have the desire which is terrible since it is for the school.   I feel like the bad mom for not being joyful to be asked.  But I remembered yesterday that Mother's day is two days after we get home and I need to make mom jammies.

Ok, 1 day at a time, 1 project at a time.  I will do all I can to get the ears done and still be prepared for our trip, and mothers day.

No said firmly would have been better.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh, I was gonna ask too...
> 
> Is the How to Sew Fancy Ruffled Diaper Covers worth purchasing if I already have a plain diaper cover pattern??  I'm not what you call a seasoned seamstress, but I wouldn't think adding the butt ruffles to my current pattern would be too terribly difficult.  Or am I silly to assume that?


I have the ruffled pattern and still thinking about where the placement of the ruffle part goes on the fabric to cut it.  I am sure you could make the pattern or just add a few ruffles.


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.



Both dresses and the bows are adorable.  Love the teapot fabric.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



OMG, that is so awesome.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I have heard of Mary Jo's but where is it? I live in Greensboro NC.... I think I may need to make a trip  and Thanks.... I made Taylor a Boo outfit last year with those flowers and this green on green dot they had that matched it, I've still been searching for more of this green on green dot with no success but I was excited when I saw the multicolored dots at Hobby Lobby.... since it has the 3 main colors from Monster's inc I figured it would work too. I guess while I am at it, I will see if anyone has seen any fabric like the green on green I'm talking about.... here is the fabric I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and since I'm at it.... there is 1 other fabric I have desperatly been searching for again, I got it from the fabric fairy but it was sold out within a week of when I first bought it, anyone have any idea what the name of this fabric is, or where to find it (the one with the dots with crowns and stuff in them)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm constantly looking for these 2 fabrics, but never can find anything close, now that Taylor has outgrown those outfits I sooooo want to make something in her new size and all I can come back to in my head are these 2 fabrics for so many ideas I have.



Did I know you were in Greensboro?  I am in Salisbury.  I think MJ's is easy to get to...I keep trying to resist...scared I'll blow the entire budget.  But, I may make a trip here soon for some diff stuff!  

Oh...funny story...my DH calls me the other day, he had to go to Concord to pick some stuff up and he says, "Do you know about the fabric shop off the 29 exit?"  I told him" yes, it's Hancock's"  He then made some grumbly noise..."I know where Hancock's is...it's another fabric store!"  So, guess where he gets to take me tomorrow?  I may have to ask if he wants to go to Gastonia too.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Congrats on the girl!  How exciting!  I wish I had strted sewing when Katie was  a baby!  Although, my cousin is pregnant right now, she already has a girl (14 years old!) so she wants a boy this time...I am hopeful for a girl to sew little frilly things for!  She will find out while we are in Disney in June what she is having, so I told her to call me so I knew what color ears to buy!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Seriously, you are so right.  I did tell them that I am leaving for Disney and am in a huge marathon sew right now.  She just smiled and said ok, just make a few.  Urg!  So they provided the fake furry fabric and I am going to get plastic from the hardware store today.  DH went out of town and is getting head bands for me.  It is only 16 ears.  I just don't have the desire which is terrible since it is for the school.   I feel like the bad mom for not being joyful to be asked.  But I remembered yesterday that Mother's day is two days after we get home and I need to make mom jammies.
> 
> Ok, 1 day at a time, 1 project at a time.  I will do all I can to get the ears done and still be prepared for our trip, and mothers day.
> 
> No said firmly would have been better.
> 
> 
> I have the ruffled pattern and still thinking about where the placement of the ruffle part goes on the fabric to cut it.  I am sure you could make the pattern or just add a few ruffles.



It is so hard to say no to the teachers some times esp when there are so few parents that will help out.  I know that so many parents work, but even at evening events at our school, for two different times we were the ONLY parents to show up for Patrick's class.  At on event, the teacher down the hall (Patrick's teacher last year) no parents came.  I felt so bad because she was sitting in her room crying.  It broke my heart that not a single parent could get there.  So, yes I tend to say okay to whatever they need even when timing is REALLY bad.  Good luck and I know you will get all done you will need to do!


----------



## birdie757

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Congrats!  I find out on Thurs what we are having.  My dd is 4 1/2 and at the peak of her frilly stage.  I adore sewing stuff for her and seeing how much she enjoys it.  I even have her going through patterns now and matching fabric with them...it is so much fun.  She comes up with the funniest things sometimes.


----------



## birdie757

Ok, do you guys see my ticker?  I am just now going to start on customs .  I have 10 designs to digitize and 4 dresses to make.  I have some cute Disney fabric that I got in case I can't make embroidered customs...I can quickly just turn them into shirred sundresses if I realize a few days out it isn't happening.  I have 3 dresses finalized plan wise and the 4th is totally up in the air.  I also can't decided on doing a princess dress this time.  Dd has worn her Pink cindy dress the past two times....decisions, decisions.


----------



## mirandag819

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Did I know you were in Greensboro?  I am in Salisbury.  I think MJ's is easy to get to...I keep trying to resist...scared I'll blow the entire budget.  But, I may make a trip here soon for some diff stuff!
> 
> Oh...funny story...my DH calls me the other day, he had to go to Concord to pick some stuff up and he says, "Do you know about the fabric shop off the 29 exit?"  I told him" yes, it's Hancock's"  He then made some grumbly noise..."I know where Hancock's is...it's another fabric store!"  So, guess where he gets to take me tomorrow?  I may have to ask if he wants to go to Gastonia too.



Oh I didn't know you lived so close by! I guess I'm gonna have to make a trip to MJ's.... hmmm gotta think of an excuse (maybe I can say I'm looking for new fabric for the curtains).... because now that DH made me a studio space and I got all my fabric wrapped and put in cubbies (sp?) he has seen how much fabric I have and is claiming I need to use it instead of just buying more and more LOL. You will have to let me know about the new fabric store if it is good.... I just saw one by Burlington off I40 the other day that looks huge and says discount and wholesale prices (it looks more like a huge warehouse than a store.... I've been meaning to run back over that way.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mirandag819 said:


> Oh I didn't know you lived so close by! I guess I'm gonna have to make a trip to MJ's.... hmmm gotta think of an excuse (maybe I can say I'm looking for new fabric for the curtains).... because now that DH made me a studio space and I got all my fabric wrapped and put in cubbies (sp?) he has seen how much fabric I have and is claiming I need to use it instead of just buying more and more LOL. You will have to let me know about the new fabric store if it is good.... I just saw one by Burlington off I40 the other day that looks huge and says discount and wholesale prices (it looks more like a huge warehouse than a store.... I've been meaning to run back over that way.




If it is the one up on the hill in the old West Point building, it is all decor fabric.  I wasn't looking for that type of stuff, but they had a pretty good selection.  I go by there to get to my parents house and about wrecked the car when I saw the "Free Fabric" sign!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

birdie757 said:


> Ok, do you guys see my ticker?  I am just now going to start on customs .  I have 10 designs to digitize and 4 dresses to make.  I have some cute Disney fabric that I got in case I can't make embroidered customs...I can quickly just turn them into shirred sundresses if I realize a few days out it isn't happening.  I have 3 dresses finalized plan wise and the 4th is totally up in the air.  I also can't decided on doing a princess dress this time.  Dd has worn her Pink cindy dress the past two times....decisions, decisions.


Good luck getting the customs done.  You have plenty of time and you will do it.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> It is so hard to say no to the teachers some times esp when there are so few parents that will help out.  I know that so many parents work, but even at evening events at our school, for two different times we were the ONLY parents to show up for Patrick's class.  At on event, the teacher down the hall (Patrick's teacher last year) no parents came.  I felt so bad because she was sitting in her room crying.  It broke my heart that not a single parent could get there.  So, yes I tend to say okay to whatever they need even when timing is REALLY bad.  Good luck and I know you will get all done you will need to do!


That really is so sad that not a single parent showed up.  I am sure the teacher was beyond heart broken.  You have given me the inspiration to get started and try harder.  Thanks.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> That really is so sad that not a single parent showed up.  I am sure the teacher was beyond heart broken.



I'm sure the teacher will get over it. She's a professional. But it's the kids I feel sorry for....   We don't attend school events for the teachers, we do it for our kids..... no matter how insanely busy we are...... That's a shame.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sure the teacher will get over it. She's a professional. But it's the kids I feel sorry for....   We don't attend school events for the teachers, we do it for our kids..... no matter how insanely busy we are...... That's a shame.



Oh..we go for our kids too. My kids would live at the school sometimes I think!  I just hated that this happened to her.  She really is a great teacher and I hate that no parent took there kids to the school to see what is going on with their kids in the classroom.  She said she just hated it for her kids too.  But, you know she was dissapointed.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Ok ladies, convince me that I need a serger.  I have an itch for one.  


Now I just need to finish DS's bug pants and shirt, his earth day outfit, my shorts and top and DD's earth day outfit.  I need more hours in the day.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> That really is so sad that not a single parent showed up.  I am sure the teacher was beyond heart broken.  You have given me the inspiration to get started and try harder.  Thanks.



Is there any part of putting them together that the teacher/other parents could do?  I would say get the sewing part done and maybe leave the assembly part to them if that is something you could do?


----------



## ncmomof2

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Congratulations!!


----------



## jholbron

Congratulations!!! I have four children the first is my step son and then mine start:  my first was planned he was a Boy.  We found out my dh was going to Korea for a year (without us) and one month later to the day we found out we were pregnant again.  Girl!!!  WooHoo!!  I was on birth control pills.  I had a boy and a girl and said I was done.  The day my husband came back from his year in Korea I got pregnant again.  anohter Boy.  I had an IUD.  The doctor said he had not seen that since medical school 25 years ago.  I told him I was soooo happy to be his medical marvel.  Not!  But, I wouldn't change it now if I had to do it over.  So now I have a 20 year old step son (6 weeks from being 21),  6 1/2 year old boy, 4 year old girl (who renamed herself  Princess Laney instead of plain Laney), and my baby boy who will be 3 July 27th.  So my little kids are 2 1/2 years apart and 18 months apart.  


JoEllen 

Get to sewing and let me know how your bloomers with butt ruflles come out because I want to make some too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am now cutting the pink part of the ears out, only 3 more sets to go.

I found a great link and forwarded it to the teacher for approval.  It is on the family fun site and uses hoodies and sweat pants for the base, easy but expensive.  So I am making the ears, trunks, tusks and feet parts, then will order the sweats from Jiffy shirts while at WDW and have them arrive about when we get home.

Yeah, costumes for the kids started.  No jammies for mom, no butt ruffled diaper covers for the baby that is due in early May, no Disney customs until Thursday.   God is going to give me peace and keep me focused.  This will all work out fine.


----------



## birdie757

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok ladies, convince me that I need a serger.  I have an itch for one.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to finish DS's bug pants and shirt, his earth day outfit, my shorts and top and DD's earth day outfit.  I need more hours in the day.



Ok, I debated for quite awhile before getting one and did tons of research.  Now that I have one I COULDN"T SURVIVE WITHOUT IT!!!!!

I hope that is convincing...lol.  I love how all my dd's outfits have nice finished seams on the inside.  I have also never hemmed a ruffle since getting it.  I think they have better drape roll hemmed.  On things like the side seams of dresses or the legs of pants you do one seam...and bam you are done.  I heart my serger.  I have the Juki MO-654DE.  I have had her for over 2 years now and have never had any problems with her.  I also hear good things about the Brother machine.  My machine is basically industrial grade and built solid.  Good Luck deciding!


----------



## froggy33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I used wool to make my daughter a coat- rule of thumb is to treat the fabric the same way you will once it is made into a garment and needs cleaning- so for wool, dry cleaning, which means it is not necessary to dry clean the fabric.
> OR -if you want a "boiled wool" look....wash it and it will become tight, more water tight, and a bit fuzzy (like if you ever accidentally washed a wool sweater)
> 
> You could consider (after it is completed) lanolizing it, this is often done for wool diaper covers or sweaters if they need to be water resistant. You get lanolin (easily purchased from cloth diaper selling websites)
> there are several types, some you spray on, some you soak, roll in a towel and dry, some you pour on, sudds up, rinse, etc.
> 
> HTH



Thanks so much!  I pretty much only work with cotton, so I am clueless.  It's nice to know that I don't have to wash it first!  I am really excited to make this.  We have Scottish blood, so I bought our clan tartan for us to wear to a Scottish festival.  Hopefully it works out well, cause I paid $50 for a yard of it!!!  I hope to really stretch the yard!


----------



## jholbron

*I bought a Bernina Bernette 340 !!!! Super excited. * 


I am ordering a set of rayon threads from Marathon.  (getting ready for my machine)  I want to go ahead and get my other supplies I will need, so when I pick up my machine I will be ready to go.  Does anybody order the stabilizer from Marathon?  Which ones do I need to start out?  If not from Marathon what kind do I need.  I bought a Bernina 340 deco!!!! Super excited.  

What other supplies will I need to start Embroidery?  

The lady at the dealer said the Isacord thread is the best but it is very expensive. (this is the thread they sale) Is the Marathon rayon comparable?

TIA, 

JoEllen


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...Katie wanted a petti...I said okay....lots of chiffon later...I have to say it is not as bad as I thought it would be.  I am a little...well, let's be honest, a LOT slow, but it is coming along very well.  I may be sick of pink by the time this is over, but not too bad so far.  I hope to have it done by tonight...maybe not since the kids come home in an hour and tomorrow DH is off so I rarely sew on his days off, oh and then Thursday is trip to the zoo day...soooo...I may be looking at Friday...better get back to the machine!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jholbron said:


> *I bought a Bernina Bernette 340 !!!! Super excited. *
> 
> 
> I am ordering a set of rayon threads from Marathon.  (getting ready for my machine)  I want to go ahead and get my other supplies I will need, so when I pick up my machine I will be ready to go.  Does anybody order the stabilizer from Marathon?  Which ones do I need to start out?  If not from Marathon what kind do I need.  I bought a Bernina 340 deco!!!! Super excited.
> 
> What other supplies will I need to start Embroidery?
> 
> The lady at the dealer said the Isacord thread is the best but it is very expensive. (this is the thread they sale) Is the Marathon rayon comparable?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> JoEllen




Congrats...no advice as mine is still making a nice paperweight at this point!  But good luck with it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...Katie wanted a petti...I said okay....lots of chiffon later...I have to say it is not as bad as I thought it would be.  I am a little...well, let's be honest, a LOT slow, but it is coming along very well.  I may be sick of pink by the time this is over, but not too bad so far.  I hope to have it done by tonight...maybe not since the kids come home in an hour and tomorrow DH is off so I rarely sew on his days off, oh and then Thursday is trip to the zoo day...soooo...I may be looking at Friday...better get back to the machine!



I was in JCPenny's and they had little girls pettis, and they looked pretty nice. About $10 and the second one was 88cents.


----------



## LisaZoe

I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.




Oh my Lisa!!! Each one is better than the last!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Allright TIANA fans..........

I'm closing in on the end of my Tiana gown and will need to do that waist flower soon. I can handle the flower part, but what have you guys been using for that curly trail of stem/vine/whatever????????

I appreciate any help on this one!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can we see the butt ruffles too?


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Allright TIANA fans..........
> 
> I'm closing in on the end of my Tiana gown and will need to do that waist flower soon. I can handle the flower part, but what have you guys been using for that curly trail of stem/vine/whatever????????
> 
> I appreciate any help on this one!



what about doing a very tight rolled edge hem with crochet thread over a couple of pieces of wire?


----------



## jholbron

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful.  I am in awe my little girl loves it.  All the princess fairies are there she said.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

SallyfromDE said:


> I was in JCPenny's and they had little girls pettis, and they looked pretty nice. About $10 and the second one was 88cents.



I wonder how big they are...Katie is 11...I doubt my JCP has them as it is so small...they rarely have much of anything in it.


ETA - went on the JCP website...they only go to 6x.  But that is a heck of a deal for that one if she was that small.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Katie said to tell you....OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOSH!  THAT IS AWESOME!!!!  

I have to agree!  Always beautiful Lisa!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



oh wow how do you get that detailed with the face ... you akwats di a spectacular job.


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I wonder how big they are...Katie is 11...I doubt my JCP has them as it is so small...they rarely have much of anything in it.
> 
> 
> ETA - went on the JCP website...they only go to 6x.  But that is a heck of a deal for that one if she was that small.



My guess is whether you could use it would depend on the type of petti it was. If it was a half skirt, and tea length, it would probably work for an older girl. Also, if it's not full enough, you can "stack" a couple of them for more fullness.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I have heard of Mary Jo's but where is it? I live in Greensboro NC.... I think I may need to make a trip  and Thanks.... I made Taylor a Boo outfit last year with those flowers and this green on green dot they had that matched it, I've still been searching for more of this green on green dot with no success but I was excited when I saw the multicolored dots at Hobby Lobby.... since it has the 3 main colors from Monster's inc I figured it would work too. I guess while I am at it, I will see if anyone has seen any fabric like the green on green I'm talking about.... here is the fabric I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and since I'm at it.... there is 1 other fabric I have desperatly been searching for again, I got it from the fabric fairy but it was sold out within a week of when I first bought it, anyone have any idea what the name of this fabric is, or where to find it (the one with the dots with crowns and stuff in them)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm constantly looking for these 2 fabrics, but never can find anything close, now that Taylor has outgrown those outfits I sooooo want to make something in her new size and all I can come back to in my head are these 2 fabrics for so many ideas I have.



ADORABLE dresses!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Since my days are numbered till we leave, my posting has been at a minimum but everything I've seen is fantastic!
> 
> I swear at any minute now my embroidery machine is going to refuse to do one more stitch!  I've been wearing it out!  Seriously, though, after about how many stitches do most machines start to wear out?  Mine is less than a year old and most of the time it only gets light use so I"m not really worried, just curious if anyone knows.  And since all of the designs I've been using are HeatherSue's - I have to comment.  I love her designs !  They stitch out fabulously!  And one last comment - CarlaC's patterns are the best!  I'm using her patterns on three sets of dresses (I'm making 4 of each - making multiple of the same dress is kind of painful I admit) and just love following her directions.  It makes it all go together so easily!  I promise I'll post pictures of everything with "models" from Walt Disney World when we get back.



My machine really got a workout the last week before our last trip too   I think embroidery machines can hold up a long time as long as they are cleaned and maintained.  I vaccuum the lint out of mine on a regular basis and I take it in for a tune up about every 18 months.  Have a FUN trip!!  



NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by,,,But I have to say..I have two boys.  First one was planned , second one was 2 years on fertility drugs.  I was disappointed when the second one was a boy (but loved him just the same!) and thought we were through...and according to the doctors we were!
> 
> Seventeen months later we had our little girl!  I made the doctor check the gender three times during the birth because I didn't believe him...back then (26 years ago) you didn't get to 'peek' into the gender like you do now!
> 
> She spent the first several months of her life with her diaper constantly being taken off...I guess I was afraid it would all be a dream and she would really be a boy!!
> 
> (and yes, I do now have 5, but only the first 3 were given life by me...the other 2 were born in my heart, and I was able to be in the delivery room with one...)
> 
> 
> Now back to sewing....
> 
> Nini



Nini, I still look at the ultrasound scans on a regular basis, I just keep thinking "I really made a girl this time?!"  I even asked the ultrasound tech how sure she was pecentage wise and she smiled and said "ummm, 99.9%?" and then my DH asked my OB to look at the scans to confirm and she said "There's no way that's a boy! AND my ultrasound tech is NEVER wrong".  DH was sooooooo sure this baby was a boy, he kept telling me "don't get your hope up, I don't want you to be sad".  I was a little bummed when DS#2 was a boy, but never "sad".  Babies are such an amazing gift no matter the gender.  This baby was not in the least bit "planned" but incredibly wanted.



LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Lisa, it's hard to pick a favorite when it comes to your work!  This one is very beautiful though, I can tell you spent a lot of time on the details.  I love it!

I want to say thank you all for the congratulations on my little girl   I'm so thankful I found this lovely group of ladies on the DIS!  I can't wait to show her off to you all


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I am 2 pages behind, and I WILL go back and read...but I just thought I would share..
I brought the dress in to Megan's school for the Mama of the little girl (who was also there) and she just loved it and said it was way beyond her expectations and what she thought I would make.
Yes, Im pretty sure I'm over the $24, but it's okay- I mean- when does one get to mix purple-sparkle fabric with rainbow organza in one outfit LOL! It took me a week to make it.
But the reward was in how delighted to Mom was to see it all done. The girl is very petite, so it might be roomy on her a wee bit- but she said do a 3T....I think the Carla bodices run a little big- which is fine, I suggested she will probably get 2 years out of it and her Mom said she will absolutely wear it more than just circus day.
That was such a great experience.

After making the Ariel shirt and scallopini skirt for the birthday gift with no thanks at all, I wasnt sure what to expect. 

Circus clown- ITs VERY hard to sew when Hannah wont nap!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow is Megan's birthday, and we have to spend part of it at a pre-op appointment for Hannah. I tried, I begged for any other day, but 11am on the 21st was all I could get. 
I can't believe she will be 4.
4 years ago today they did a biophysical, said her heart, etc wasn't responding the way it should and I was admitted to the hospital to be induced...not a lovely experience, but what a Fabulous outcome!!!
Funny, want to know a secret???????

Until I had kids I really dislike babies- didn't even want to be around them, or sit near them. MY WHOLE LIFE! Even as a kid.
Then I had Megan....who cried with colic and new teeth for the first 6 months.
From then til she turned 3 I thought I had died and gone to heaven, she was such a doll.
Oh, I hated pink too.
Now my world is colored in shades pink and I can't imagine any other life than being a stay at home Mom to 2 little girls. Now I see babies and try and catch their eye, smile at them.
God knew what would bring me joy, I was just a bit obtuse about it for a while....sorry for the monolog....all this talk of baby girls got me thinking!!

as an aside...I ordered waldorf dolls for the girl's birthday...not mine, but similar




These dolls are my inspiration to make and to make and sell some doll clothes.
I ordered some cool voile and ribbons, etc to work with, along with my growing, breathing stash....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Oh my gosh! Lisa, I can not believe the gorgeous stuff you create, not to mention the speed you do it in! I dont know how long it took you to do this...
Even simple stuff takes me forever- I am always being interrupted!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mom2rtk said:


> My guess is whether you could use it would depend on the type of petti it was. If it was a half skirt, and tea length, it would probably work for an older girl. Also, if it's not full enough, you can "stack" a couple of them for more fullness.





may have to keep that in mind if I decided this one is too hard for me!  But for now it is going fairly well!


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Until I had kids I really dislike babies- didn't even want to be around them, or sit near them. MY WHOLE LIFE! Even as a kid.
> Then I had Megan....who cried with colic and new teeth for the first 6 months.
> From then til she turned 3 I thought I had died and gone to heaven, she was such a doll.
> Oh, I hated pink too.
> Now my world is colored in shades pink and I can't imagine any other life than being a stay at home Mom to 2 little girls. Now I see babies and try and catch their eye, smile at them.
> God knew what would bring me joy, I was just a bit obtuse about it for a while....sorry for the monolog....all this talk of baby girls got me thinking!!



I never liked kids or babies either. I only agreed to have one for my husband. And I especially did not want a girl, as I was a tomboy and didn't know what to do with one. Now I have a girl who is part tomboy, part girly girl and I work at school with kids every day and love it. Isn't it funny how life turns out?


----------



## aksunshine

Ok...Seriously....I left you on part 19, I knew it was getting close. But GEEZ!!!! No way I will ever catch up. Unless they put me on bedrest these last 6 weeks!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Ok...Seriously....I left you on part 19, I knew it was getting close. But GEEZ!!!! No way I will ever catch up. Unless they put me on bedrest these last 6 weeks!



Believe it or not, I was just thinking about you.... worried because we hadn't heard anything in a while. Is it going OK?


----------



## aksunshine

Yes, I think so. Thanks for asking! My next appointment is tomorrow. I have had quite a bit of fluid retention. I am SOOO ready for these last few weeks to be over! LOL! Between everything, life is just a bit stressful. Good news is I FINALLY figured out my reader/writer!!!! I made a taggie for Gabriel. I'll post in a few!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Yes, I think so. Thanks for asking! My next appointment is tomorrow. I have had quite a bit of fluid retention. I am SOOO ready for these last few weeks to be over! LOL! Between everything, life is just a bit stressful. Good news is I FINALLY figured out my reader/writer!!!! I made a taggie for Gabriel. I'll post in a few!



That's awesome!  I can't wait to hear when baby Gabriel arrives!

Sending prayers your way as you enter the home stretch!


----------



## aksunshine

The embroidered side:




other:





It isn't perfect, but I have never made one. I kinda suck at sewing sraight lines! LOL! Now I want to try Machine Applique!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Does Wendy come back tomorrow????
I can't wait to hear how Daniel's trip went!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Does Wendy come back tomorrow????
> I can't wait to hear how Daniel's trip went!!!!



I don't think so. I think they are here thru the end of the week.


----------



## revrob

I've finished up a few things!  First a meghan peasant dress for me to wear to a medieval themed meeting





secondly, I made this today for a friend's daughter - it will be worn with an apron and headscarf as a Cinderella rags dress


----------



## LKD

Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



Congrats!  Aww can't wait until I can do the same..course that will come years later 



jessica52877 said:


> I started quoting but them stopped, so some quotes are here and some are not.
> 
> LKD - Your dresses are beautiful! Did I miss what you do? I assume you don't just make them for the fun of it (although I am sure it is quite fun). I have found that every picture you show that you fit that princess so so well!
> 
> I loved Pocahontas best since you didn't have a wig on but funny enough, I have no idea you had on a wig until you mentioned it!
> 
> Your friends hand painted bags are also gorgeous!



Aww thank you! I don't do anything, they are for fun and I wear them to whereever I can! Mostly random conventions and things like that. I have done special events at several schools around me as Belle but it's just volunteer work, since I can't find a party business that's willing to hire me and no clue how to start my own, or get hired by disney  dream job!



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I have heard of Mary Jo's but where is it? I live in Greensboro NC.... I think I may need to make a trip  and Thanks.... I made Taylor a Boo outfit last year with those flowers and this green on green dot they had that matched it, I've still been searching for more of this green on green dot with no success but I was excited when I saw the multicolored dots at Hobby Lobby.... since it has the 3 main colors from Monster's inc I figured it would work too. I guess while I am at it, I will see if anyone has seen any fabric like the green on green I'm talking about.... here is the fabric I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and since I'm at it.... there is 1 other fabric I have desperatly been searching for again, I got it from the fabric fairy but it was sold out within a week of when I first bought it, anyone have any idea what the name of this fabric is, or where to find it (the one with the dots with crowns and stuff in them)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm constantly looking for these 2 fabrics, but never can find anything close, now that Taylor has outgrown those outfits I sooooo want to make something in her new size and all I can come back to in my head are these 2 fabrics for so many ideas I have.



Wow I love that second dress! Maybe I should make myself a dress like that and who cares if I end up looking years younger 



LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.







aksunshine said:


> The embroidered side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect, but I have never made one. I kinda suck at sewing sraight lines! LOL! Now I want to try Machine Applique!



Oh thats nothing, you should see my "straight" lines!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Does Wendy come back tomorrow????
> I can't wait to hear how Daniel's trip went!!!!




I think Wendy and hubby left on Thursday to drive but the rest of the gang wasn't getting there until Sat or Sun, I believe.  So for sure they should be there the rest of the week.

AKSUNSHINE - Love the taggie and you did a great job.  So glad to see you back on here and happy everything is going great with the pregnancy.


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> I posted this last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure others have posted things with pretty bows too! I don't use a pattern, but it's not hard, and you can do any size you want. It doesn't have to be oversized like mine.
> 
> THe important part is to line the fabric with a layer of netting. It will give it some body to hold its shape without being too stiff.
> 
> Just start with a piece of fabric twice the width and height of the finished bow (plus an inch or so in length for lapping and plus a small seam allowance). Sew it into a long tube then turn inside out. THen fold it into a loop, overlap and scrunch together in the middle and tie with string. Then cover the scrunched up part with a piece of matching fabric (with the raw edges turned to the inside). The tails are separate pieces with a diagonal edge on the bottom. I pleat the top of the tail to narrow it down, then serge over the pleats to hold them in place, the stitch the tails on to the backside of the fake knot (where you covered the string scrunching in the middle of the bow). I use snaps to attach it to the back of the dress.
> 
> I would make your sash and bow as separate pieces. Have the sash fasten in back, then attach the bows to the back of the sash with snaps.
> 
> It's a lot harder to explain than it is to do it. I hope it slightly makes sense.......



That's the bow I was thinking of. It's so pretty! 



mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy with a lot of bows too, I haven't edited them yet, so forgive any bad backgrounds.


I love the Alice!!! So pretty!
Your bows are really cute! Funny, when I looked at the name, I thought that Lori, of Taylor Tot's Boutique, had started making bows! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Just popping in to let you all know I found out that...
> 
> I'm having a GIRL!!
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE A LITTLE GIRL TO SEW FOR THAT IS MY OWN!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad excited!?  So where do I start sewing??  I'm wondering since she's due in late August if I have much time for her to get any use out of those adorable bubble rompers I see you ladies making??  I live in Nebraska where it could start snowing in October or still be nice enough to run in the sprinklers in December!  Totally unpredictable!



YAY YAY YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I would definitely make some bubble rompers. They would even look cute with a little skirt over them and some tights.



mom2rtk said:


> Congrats from another mom who had two boys and then a girl. I had an amnio and knew I would find out the gender, but didn't expect them to tell me that day from the 15 week sonogram used to place the needle. I still smile when I recall that moment... totally out of the blue... not at all expected..... She asked if we wanted to know the gender. I said yes, thinking it would come 2 weeks later with the amnio results. When she said to paint the room pink, I couldn't help but cry.  Of course we love our boys, and wouldn't change a thing, but man I wanted to shop that pink aisle and sew for a girl! I still remember waking up in the middle of the night that night and sitting straight up in bed and smiling when I realized I'd be sewing her wedding gown one day.......   You have much fun and may frills ahead of you!




Aww, that is a wonderful story!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Did I know you were in Greensboro?  I am in Salisbury.  I think MJ's is easy to get to...I keep trying to resist...scared I'll blow the entire budget.  But, I may make a trip here soon for some diff stuff!
> 
> Oh...funny story...my DH calls me the other day, he had to go to Concord to pick some stuff up and he says, "Do you know about the fabric shop off the 29 exit?"  I told him" yes, it's Hancock's"  He then made some grumbly noise..."I know where Hancock's is...it's another fabric store!"  So, guess where he gets to take me tomorrow?  I may have to ask if he wants to go to Gastonia too.



What a husband!!! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> It is so hard to say no to the teachers some times esp when there are so few parents that will help out.  I know that so many parents work, but even at evening events at our school, for two different times we were the ONLY parents to show up for Patrick's class.  At on event, the teacher down the hall (Patrick's teacher last year) no parents came.  I felt so bad because she was sitting in her room crying.  It broke my heart that not a single parent could get there.  So, yes I tend to say okay to whatever they need even when timing is REALLY bad.  Good luck and I know you will get all done you will need to do!



That is so sad! Professional or not, it's a lot of work for a teacher to put into things like that, and then to have no one at all show up?? That would have to be so hard to take. 




itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok ladies, convince me that I need a serger.  I have an itch for one.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to finish DS's bug pants and shirt, his earth day outfit, my shorts and top and DD's earth day outfit.  I need more hours in the day.



You need one! Before I got mine, I didn't really see the point, but now that I have one, I can't imagine sewing without it! My favorite thing to do is a rolled hem! I don't hem anything anymore!!! I just do a rolled hem. 





jholbron said:


> *I bought a Bernina Bernette 340 !!!! Super excited. *
> 
> 
> I am ordering a set of rayon threads from Marathon.  (getting ready for my machine)  I want to go ahead and get my other supplies I will need, so when I pick up my machine I will be ready to go.  Does anybody order the stabilizer from Marathon?  Which ones do I need to start out?  If not from Marathon what kind do I need.  I bought a Bernina 340 deco!!!! Super excited.
> 
> What other supplies will I need to start Embroidery?
> 
> The lady at the dealer said the Isacord thread is the best but it is very expensive. (this is the thread they sale) Is the Marathon rayon comparable?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> JoEllen



You will need a nice supply of designs from Heather! 
I use a medium weight cut away stabalizer. 




LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.


That is really pretty Lisa!


revrob said:


> what about doing a very tight rolled edge hem with crochet thread over a couple of pieces of wire?


Good idea Shannon!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am 2 pages behind, and I WILL go back and read...but I just thought I would share..
> I brought the dress in to Megan's school for the Mama of the little girl (who was also there) and she just loved it and said it was way beyond her expectations and what she thought I would make.
> Yes, Im pretty sure I'm over the $24, but it's okay- I mean- when does one get to mix purple-sparkle fabric with rainbow organza in one outfit LOL! It took me a week to make it.
> But the reward was in how delighted to Mom was to see it all done. The girl is very petite, so it might be roomy on her a wee bit- but she said do a 3T....I think the Carla bodices run a little big- which is fine, I suggested she will probably get 2 years out of it and her Mom said she will absolutely wear it more than just circus day.
> That was such a great experience.
> 
> After making the Ariel shirt and scallopini skirt for the birthday gift with no thanks at all, I wasnt sure what to expect.
> 
> Circus clown- ITs VERY hard to sew when Hannah wont nap!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Megan's birthday, and we have to spend part of it at a pre-op appointment for Hannah. I tried, I begged for any other day, but 11am on the 21st was all I could get.
> I can't believe she will be 4.
> 4 years ago today they did a biophysical, said her heart, etc wasn't responding the way it should and I was admitted to the hospital to be induced...not a lovely experience, but what a Fabulous outcome!!!
> Funny, want to know a secret???????
> 
> Until I had kids I really dislike babies- didn't even want to be around them, or sit near them. MY WHOLE LIFE! Even as a kid.
> Then I had Megan....who cried with colic and new teeth for the first 6 months.
> From then til she turned 3 I thought I had died and gone to heaven, she was such a doll.
> Oh, I hated pink too.
> Now my world is colored in shades pink and I can't imagine any other life than being a stay at home Mom to 2 little girls. Now I see babies and try and catch their eye, smile at them.
> God knew what would bring me joy, I was just a bit obtuse about it for a while....sorry for the monolog....all this talk of baby girls got me thinking!!
> 
> as an aside...I ordered waldorf dolls for the girl's birthday...not mine, but similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These dolls are my inspiration to make and to make and sell some doll clothes.
> I ordered some cool voile and ribbons, etc to work with, along with my growing, breathing stash....



I'm so glad the dress was so well received!!! Doesn't that just make your heart swell! 

Your story about becoming a mother made me cry! 

I love Waldorf dolls! They are so adorable! 



aksunshine said:


> Ok...Seriously....I left you on part 19, I knew it was getting close. But GEEZ!!!! No way I will ever catch up. Unless they put me on bedrest these last 6 weeks!



Wow, only 6 weeks!!!! It's nice to see you here!


aksunshine said:


> The embroidered side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect, but I have never made one. I kinda suck at sewing sraight lines! LOL! Now I want to try Machine Applique!


I love it Alicia! I don't sew straight lines well, but yours look great to me! 
I think applique is easier than the filled designs. 



revrob said:


> I've finished up a few things!  First a meghan peasant dress for me to wear to a medieval themed meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly, I made this today for a friend's daughter - it will be worn with an apron and headscarf as a Cinderella rags dress


Shannon, you look so pretty!!! I love that you are making yourself so many things!!!

The Cinderella dress is cute!


----------



## mgmsmommy

NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by,,,But I have to say..I have two boys.  First one was planned , second one was 2 years on fertility drugs.  I was disappointed when the second one was a boy (but loved him just the same!) and thought we were through...and according to the doctors we were!
> 
> Seventeen months later we had our little girl!  I made the doctor check the gender three times during the birth because I didn't believe him...back then (26 years ago) you didn't get to 'peek' into the gender like you do now!
> 
> She spent the first several months of her life with her diaper constantly being taken off...I guess I was afraid it would all be a dream and she would really be a boy!!
> 
> (and yes, I do now have 5, but only the first 3 were given life by me...the other 2 were born in my heart, and I was able to be in the delivery room with one...)
> 
> 
> Now back to sewing....
> 
> Nini


Wow how cool. I thought I was the only 1 who reacted that way to having a girl   Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, so I had just sat down to cut the ADORABLE Toy Story flannel for DS4's pj pants, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to which side I was cutting.  Stupid story short, I now have two strips of fabric too skinny to make into pants.  Oops!  So, I only bought a yard and a half, and I'll have to go get some more.  However, I'd hate to just chunk this fabric.  I'm going to embroider a T on a shirt to go with the pants, but I still have quite a bit left (just not enough for pants...well, easy pants).  Any suggestions?  I was thinking a couple small pillows for his bed.  He doesn't need another tote bag or backpack, or I'd throw one together.  Anything?  I could totally kick myself since I'll have to go to OKC (about 30 minutes away) to get more fabric.  Boo!!!

Anyway, here's what I'm left with...


----------



## itsheresomewhere

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so I had just sat down to cut the ADORABLE Toy Story flannel for DS4's pj pants, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to which side I was cutting.  Stupid story short, I now have two strips of fabric too skinny to make into pants.  Oops!  So, I only bought a yard and a half, and I'll have to go get some more.  However, I'd hate to just chunk this fabric.  I'm going to embroider a T on a shirt to go with the pants, but I still have quite a bit left (just not enough for pants...well, easy pants).  Any suggestions?  I was thinking a couple small pillows for his bed.  He doesn't need another tote bag or backpack, or I'd throw one together.  Anything?  I could totally kick myself since I'll have to go to OKC (about 30 minutes away) to get more fabric.  Boo!!!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I'm left with...





When I do that or have good scraps left over, I save them for quilting.  I am going to make a disney quilt.  I figure soon I will have every movie covered


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

itsheresomewhere said:


> When I do that or have good scraps left over, I save them for quilting.  I am going to make a disney quilt.  I figure soon I will have every movie covered



Well, my BFF is making a quilt out of some memorable clothing items for his birthday, so that takes care of one strip of this fabric. 

Guess some of it can be embroidery practice.   I know I'll mess that up more than once.


----------



## visitingapril09

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



I am truly in awe! This is just beautiful!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.

I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.

I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!

Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.  

Can I just have a glass of wine instead?


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?


 You are too nice!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so I had just sat down to cut the ADORABLE Toy Story flannel for DS4's pj pants, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to which side I was cutting.  Stupid story short, I now have two strips of fabric too skinny to make into pants.  Oops!  So, I only bought a yard and a half, and I'll have to go get some more.  However, I'd hate to just chunk this fabric.  I'm going to embroider a T on a shirt to go with the pants, but I still have quite a bit left (just not enough for pants...well, easy pants).  Any suggestions?  I was thinking a couple small pillows for his bed.  He doesn't need another tote bag or backpack, or I'd throw one together.  Anything?  I could totally kick myself since I'll have to go to OKC (about 30 minutes away) to get more fabric.  Boo!!!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I'm left with...


Very cute fabric!  How about patchwork pillow case?

Or patchwork easy fits-you could do a side seam on the pants and do one leg this fabric in the front and one this in the back and add a solid or 2 for the other front/back????


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?



Oh honey.


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy with a lot of bows too, I haven't edited them yet, so forgive any bad backgrounds.



It's all great!



LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



beautiful as always!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

April...I am SO sorry! Hugs being sent to you girl!

Regarding that flannel...
How about this- make your own fabric- cut them all as squares, mixed with some other fabrics, or just do mismatch shaped blocks to create a new fabric. Then place your pattern piece over the piece you make and cut out. Make a pair of shorts.

pillowcase? Again- you could sew it with some other fabrics, maybe a solid yellow and a solid blue....

Travel pouch for toothbrush type stuff...
use some fusible interfacing, fuse fabric to one side, then a lining on the other (whatever size you want) just sew a zipper across the top and sew down the sides. Easy peasy!

make up heating pad bags, fill with rice, sew closed, he can microwave and use on achey joints or to keep a cold bed warm....

would it make into a bowling shirt? sorta like a jammy shirt?


----------



## livndisney

Please remember Shardai and post on the Caringbridge site.


----------



## mirandag819

LKD said:


> Congrats!  Aww can't wait until I can do the same..course that will come years later
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! I don't do anything, they are for fun and I wear them to whereever I can! Mostly random conventions and things like that. I have done special events at several schools around me as Belle but it's just volunteer work, since I can't find a party business that's willing to hire me and no clue how to start my own, or get hired by disney  dream job!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I love that second dress! Maybe I should make myself a dress like that and who cares if I end up looking years younger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thats nothing, you should see my "straight" lines!



HAHA you would like cute in a dress like that, it's nothing compaired to your beautiful gowns though! It's funny though, my little sister actually wanted me to make her something like the princess one, but with all 8 princesses on it it took forever to make and I didn't have the energy to make he something like it, but she did wear an skirt I made to Animal kingdom.... with my 4 year old's pettiskirt underneath LOL


----------



## Granna4679

I spent most of the weekend loving on my little DGDs (ages 2 & 5).  We had fun all weekend...even took off Monday to keep them so my daughter (their mom) could go to a job interview.  So I let them help  me clean up the sewing room.  They helped put shelves together AND then sort the fabric by color and hand it to me to put on the shelves.  They did a great job and here is the results (okay....really I had to do a lot of straightening after they left).












You have to remember this is a 10 x 9 room and the closet is on the wall you can't see.  Very tiny and compact.
If you had seen it before, you would know what a vast improvement this is.
Tonight I played with my embroidery machine and stitched out one of Heathers cuties....it turned out GREAT.  Now to make something with it.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?



Ugh!!  Just give her two sets of ears and be done with it.  Was there at least an apology attached? 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> April...I am SO sorry! Hugs being sent to you girl!
> 
> Regarding that flannel...
> How about this- make your own fabric- cut them all as squares, mixed with some other fabrics, or just do mismatch shaped blocks to create a new fabric. Then place your pattern piece over the piece you make and cut out. Make a pair of shorts.
> 
> pillowcase? Again- you could sew it with some other fabrics, maybe a solid yellow and a solid blue....
> 
> Travel pouch for toothbrush type stuff...
> use some fusible interfacing, fuse fabric to one side, then a lining on the other (whatever size you want) just sew a zipper across the top and sew down the sides. Easy peasy!
> 
> make up heating pad bags, fill with rice, sew closed, he can microwave and use on achey joints or to keep a cold bed warm....
> 
> would it make into a bowling shirt? sorta like a jammy shirt?



Good ideas!!  I've never made a shirt before, but there may be enough.  I just can't believe I did that!!!  Thanks for some more options for my first (and surely not last) major sewing blunder.  



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA you would like cute in a dress like that, it's nothing compaired to your beautiful gowns though! It's funny though, my little sister actually wanted me to make her something like the princess one, but with all 8 princesses on it it took forever to make and I didn't have the energy to make he something like it, but she did wear an skirt I made to Animal kingdom.... with my 4 year old's pettiskirt underneath LOL



I DIStalked your TR for a while (and hope to get back to reading more TRs soon!!), and I remember being jealous of this outfit!!  So cute, and I wish I could pull it off.  I would absolutely prance around WDW in a petti with the kids, but, yeah, I don't want to subject the other guests to that sight.


----------



## rie'smom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?



I'd be so ticked off! This attitude by some teachers is why I stopped volunteering at my daughter's school a few years ago. Bad enough they wouldn't say thank-you but then they started acting like I was there to serve them, I waved bye bye.


----------



## aksunshine

OMGosh!!!!! I LOVE the zebra outfit with the petti! Too cute!!! If I were about 10 years younger......


----------



## aksunshine

Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.



I will be thinking and praying for you on that date....


on a lighter note...what are the chances that Gabriel will decide to share his big brother's birthday?


Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!! 

This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.  

With a Sis Boom sash:





Plain pink sash:





The back:





Crazy hair:


----------



## aksunshine

NiniMorris said:


> I will be thinking and praying for you on that date....
> 
> 
> on a lighter note...what are the chances that Gabriel will decide to share his big brother's birthday?
> 
> 
> Nini



Not very likely.... I have a scheduled c-section June 1. Isabelle was 2 weeks late, and Levi was scheduled as well. My babies don't wanna leave!


----------



## littlepeppers

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am always being interrupted!



Feeling your pain on the interrupted thing.  I only get to sew in 10min spans.  That is why my embroidery snips are my best friend.  I can't tell you how many times I stop sewing w/ my needle down so I can walk away & come back.  Homeschooling & sewing don't compliment eachother.


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> Not very likely.... I have a scheduled c-section June 1. Isabelle was 2 weeks late, and Levi was scheduled as well. My babies don't wanna leave!



LOL  I had that same problem...my closest to due date was 16 days late!  No c-sections though, but I did go through a 12 hour induction!

Nini


----------



## ProudDanceMom

You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!

I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!




I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.

I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...









My oldest DD decided she wanted to be "cleaning Cinderella".  I have that one done, but forgot to take pictures of her wearing it...hopefully I can manage to get a few soon.

Hope everyone has a great day!
Sara


----------



## tricia

aksunshine said:


> The embroidered side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect, but I have never made one. I kinda suck at sewing sraight lines! LOL! Now I want to try Machine Applique!



Looks great.  Straight lines are overrated.



revrob said:


> I've finished up a few things!  First a meghan peasant dress for me to wear to a medieval themed meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly, I made this today for a friend's daughter - it will be worn with an apron and headscarf as a Cinderella rags dress



Awesome stuff as usual.



Granna4679 said:


> I spent most of the weekend loving on my little DGDs (ages 2 & 5).  We had fun all weekend...even took off Monday to keep them so my daughter (their mom) could go to a job interview.  So I let them help  me clean up the sewing room.  They helped put shelves together AND then sort the fabric by color and hand it to me to put on the shelves.  They did a great job and here is the results (okay....really I had to do a lot of straightening after they left).



The room looks great, love seeing the fabric all organized like that.



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.
> 
> With a Sis Boom sash:



Very nice.  Looks good on Tessa.


----------



## tricia

ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...




That looks really, really great.  Love the itty bitty version too.  Well done!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.



I'll be sending prayers to your family that day. I'm so glad little Gabriel will be along with you that day as well to help see you through it.

And BTW: Great job on the taggie! It's adorable!


----------



## tricia

Got a lot of stuff done lately.  Don't have pics of everything yet, but will soon.  In the meantime, here is a tinkerbell set.





Top





Bottom


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.



I'm so glad that everything is coming together. The pictures I saw of the stone look beautiful. It is a wonderful tribute to such a special little boy. 



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.
> 
> With a Sis Boom sash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain pink sash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy hair:



Tessa looked so GORGEOUS on Sunday! The dress is so pretty Heather, I just love the way the Cathy looks with a sash! It is so feminine and pretty! I REALLY wish I would have had Lydia wear hers!!! 





ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD decided she wanted to be "cleaning Cinderella".  I have that one done, but forgot to take pictures of her wearing it...hopefully I can manage to get a few soon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara


Oh wow!!! This turned out so pretty!!! I would leae the white as it is. It looks perfect to me! 

I just made Cinderella's pink and her rags dress too! 



tricia said:


> Got a lot of stuff done lately.  Don't have pics of everything yet, but will soon.  In the meantime, here is a tinkerbell set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom



I LOVE it!!!! That is so pretty! I love your choice of fabrics on the skirt!


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



Absolutely amazing, as usual...



aksunshine said:


> The embroidered side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect, but I have never made one. I kinda suck at sewing sraight lines! LOL! Now I want to try Machine Applique!



I think it came out great, and a great idea for future gift ideas for me!



revrob said:


> I've finished up a few things!  First a meghan peasant dress for me to wear to a medieval themed meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly, I made this today for a friend's daughter - it will be worn with an apron and headscarf as a Cinderella rags dress



Both look great, you are too cute!



Granna4679 said:


> I spent most of the weekend loving on my little DGDs (ages 2 & 5).  We had fun all weekend...even took off Monday to keep them so my daughter (their mom) could go to a job interview.  So I let them help  me clean up the sewing room.  They helped put shelves together AND then sort the fabric by color and hand it to me to put on the shelves.  They did a great job and here is the results (okay....really I had to do a lot of straightening after they left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember this is a 10 x 9 room and the closet is on the wall you can't see.  Very tiny and compact.
> If you had seen it before, you would know what a vast improvement this is.
> Tonight I played with my embroidery machine and stitched out one of Heathers cuties....it turned out GREAT.  Now to make something with it.




Great job organizing!

 I have been trying to organize my fabric better.  I bought the comic book boards to wrap the fabrics around and I am in the process of working on  cleaning up, in between projects.  



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.
> 
> With a Sis Boom sash:



I love it, makes me want to get that pattern.  Just what I need, more patterns that I can't get to



ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara



That came out great, so pretty!

Everything posted by everyone looks so great, constantly giving me more ideas!


----------



## ellenbenny

My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.  

Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



I really love everything you are making with that pattern!! This is so cute!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am just about done Juliet's Cars outfit. I have to topstitch the ruffle on the skirt and have toput the ribbon tie on the back. I found out I am really partial tothe ribbon tie instead of the button on the back. I think it makes it more "girly". I feel like there is something missing but Juliet likes it. I did not put the contrast on the bottom but made the ruffle all the way aro9und the top. I got pretty good at the top contrast/strap piece BUT - in the directions it says "9)Pin & sew the contrast, to the contrast lining right sides together. Open up the folded edges, stitch across the back edges, around the top and down the other side."  I am bamboozled by what they are talking about here. I do not know if I am making it how they say to or not but it comes out ok so I will just keep doing what I am doing.









I would love to have modeled pics but she is at school. I haven't even tried it on her yet.


----------



## luvinyou

I have been in lurk mode lately, but I have to say I am loving everything everyone is making!  Absolutely gorgeous!

I have finally had some free time so I got to sew something!  Some denim ruffles for my Ava


----------



## Diz-Mommy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so I had just sat down to cut the ADORABLE Toy Story flannel for DS4's pj pants, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to which side I was cutting.  Stupid story short, I now have two strips of fabric too skinny to make into pants.  Oops!  So, I only bought a yard and a half, and I'll have to go get some more.  However, I'd hate to just chunk this fabric.  I'm going to embroider a T on a shirt to go with the pants, but I still have quite a bit left (just not enough for pants...well, easy pants).  Any suggestions?  I was thinking a couple small pillows for his bed.  He doesn't need another tote bag or backpack, or I'd throw one together.  Anything?  I could totally kick myself since I'll have to go to OKC (about 30 minutes away) to get more fabric.  Boo!!!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I'm left with...



I was thinking that would make an adorable raggie quilt since it's flannel fabric.  I need to get to Hancock to see if we have any of those prints, my boys are crazy about Toy Story!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?



I think that teacher needs a detention!! 



Granna4679 said:


> I spent most of the weekend loving on my little DGDs (ages 2 & 5).  We had fun all weekend...even took off Monday to keep them so my daughter (their mom) could go to a job interview.  So I let them help  me clean up the sewing room.  They helped put shelves together AND then sort the fabric by color and hand it to me to put on the shelves.  They did a great job and here is the results (okay....really I had to do a lot of straightening after they left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember this is a 10 x 9 room and the closet is on the wall you can't see.  Very tiny and compact.
> If you had seen it before, you would know what a vast improvement this is.
> Tonight I played with my embroidery machine and stitched out one of Heathers cuties....it turned out GREAT.  Now to make something with it.



You're doing a great job with your space!!  That's about the size my craft room will be when we build our next house, but it's NOT allowed to be a spare bedroom!!  NO BEDS ALLOWED!!   I love how organized your fabric is!!  AND I love your sewing desk too!!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.
> 
> With a Sis Boom sash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain pink sash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy hair:



SO PRETTY!! 



ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.



What a little cutie!!   You did an fantastic job on that dress!!  Just beautiful!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well ever since I got my embroidery machine, scrapbooking has taken a side...

I'm SO UPSET with Creative Memories!!  Not only did they change album sizes and page sizes on me while I was away, but they got rid of the album I need for my new baby!!   I've used this album for my boys and I was hoping to use it for my baby girl too...

Does anyone know a Creative Memories consultant that may have this album coverset on hand?






Of course it's on that auction site, but they are asking almost twice the price for it   I wouldn't mind paying a little more if it came with pages, but it's just a coverset.


----------



## tmh0206

I was wanting to make some of the burp clothes made w/cloth diapers, but I can not seem to find them anywhere!!! can someone tell me where to find them, maybe I am looking in the wrong places! ugh!!!


----------



## mirandag819

tmh0206 said:


> I was wanting to make some of the burp clothes made w/cloth diapers, but I can not seem to find them anywhere!!! can someone tell me where to find them, maybe I am looking in the wrong places! ugh!!!



You can get them at Target, it is in the layette aisle with like the bibs, socks, bodysuits, ect.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am just about done Juliet's Cars outfit. I have to topstitch the ruffle on the skirt and have toput the ribbon tie on the back. I found out I am really partial tothe ribbon tie instead of the button on the back. I think it makes it more "girly". I feel like there is something missing but Juliet likes it. I did not put the contrast on the bottom but made the ruffle all the way aro9und the top. I got pretty good at the top contrast/strap piece BUT - in the directions it says "9)Pin & sew the contrast, to the contrast lining right sides together. Open up the folded edges, stitch across the back edges, around the top and down the other side."  I am bamboozled by what they are talking about here. I do not know if I am making it how they say to or not but it comes out ok so I will just keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have modeled pics but she is at school. I haven't even tried it on her yet.



I love this!!! So pretty!!

I  had to giggle when you said you were bamboozled!!! That's a great word! 



luvinyou said:


> I have been in lurk mode lately, but I have to say I am loving everything everyone is making!  Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I have finally had some free time so I got to sew something!  Some denim ruffles for my Ava


Very cute Daniela!


----------



## tmh0206

mirandag819 said:


> You can get them at Target, it is in the layette aisle with like the bibs, socks, bodysuits, ect.



thanks, I will look there the next time I get a chance to run to Target.


----------



## teresajoy

I thought I'd share a few pictures with you guys!

The other week, I took some pettiskirts over to Mom's house on Pizza Night to show Heather. This is what happened after that:





Doesn't Heather look cute in the petti!





and, that's me!

Corey tried it on too, but I don't know that he'd want me posting pictures of that! 

And, last night, after the hour it took me to brush the tangles out of Lydia's hair, she decided she wanted it cut, "as short as Arminda's"

So, here she is! I think I took off a good 6 inches. 










It looks a lot cuter today, because I washed it after I took the pictures, and didn't brush out her waves. 

For reference, here are some pictures I took of her last week (way more pictures that necessary to follow, just because I think she's so stinkin cute!):

She was putting on a talent/fashion show for me. 





I wish I had gotten her when I wasn't behind the Dogwood tree!





I just thought this one looked cool!


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


> I still need to get some pictures of Taylor in some of the things I've made her recently, but here are a few things I finished this weekend, sorry they weren't Taylor's size so I didn't have a model, but I do like the Alice dress so I might make Taylor one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy with a lot of bows too, I haven't edited them yet, so forgive any bad backgrounds.


Love them all!


----------



## littlepeppers

Check you Walmart

I got a Mickey Mouse full sheet set for $10.  That's a lot of Mickey fabric for the price.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894060


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have some pics to post but my camera and I are fighting it keeps eating my batteries and I keep recharging them. 

Maybe when we are back on speaking terms I can add pics. 

I have a top I made for Madi and she dosnt like it, btw I Love it and I want to make her a pair of boutique ruffle capri's to go with it.  I am just afraid that she wont wear em.


----------



## Granna4679

I think I must have lost my quote but Tessa's "Cathy" dress is so pretty.  I love the purple color and her hair is just gorgeous!!  

And also....I really like Lydia's new haircut.  Its perfect for her face shape.  




ProudDanceMom said:


> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...



Love the Cinderella dress and the bitty baby dress is adorable.  The ribbon really stands out on the dress and makes it look so beautiful.



tricia said:


> Got a lot of stuff done lately.  Don't have pics of everything yet, but will soon.  In the meantime, here is a tinkerbell set.



I really like the colors in this.  The twirl skirts are just so pretty.  



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



I know I keep saying this but I am really going to have to try this.  It is such a great idea.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am just about done Juliet's Cars outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have modeled pics but she is at school. I haven't even tried it on her yet.



OH my!!  This is just too cute.  I made a CARS outfit several years ago for a little girl and I have quite a bit of fabric left.  This makes me want to pull it out and do something "girly" with it.



tmh0206 said:


> I was wanting to make some of the burp clothes made w/cloth diapers, but I can not seem to find them anywhere!!! can someone tell me where to find them, maybe I am looking in the wrong places! ugh!!!



I found them at Babies R Us!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks for all the compliments on my taggie!

I LOVE that Alice dress Miranda made! And Teresa, you and Heather look SO CUTE!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks to everyone that complimented me on Tessa's Cathy dress! I love it and so does she!  It's a really easy dress to make.  The part that took the longest was attaching the ruffle to the outside on the bottom of the dress and even that wasn't hard.  



ProudDanceMom said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!! I love the way it looks with the special ribbon!  The bitty baby dress looks perfect, too!



tricia said:


>


VERY cute!! I just finished my first patchwork skirt today! 



aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.


  Levi and Sawyer's birthdays are a month apart.  I think of Levi often.  I'm glad his stone is finally going to be in place soon.  



teresajoy said:


> Tessa looked so GORGEOUS on Sunday! The dress is so pretty Heather, I just love the way the Cathy looks with a sash! It is so feminine and pretty! I REALLY wish I would have had Lydia wear hers!!!


I should have told you she'd be wearing it.  But, I finished it that morning and I wasn't sure if I'd have it done in time!



ellenbenny said:


> I love it, makes me want to get that pattern.  Just what I need, more patterns that I can't get to


It's s super easy pattern!  I really think you NEED it! 



ellenbenny said:


>


LOVE it!!  This is so unique and cool!  What a great idea! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


That is adorable!  I love it!



luvinyou said:


>


Cuteness!



teresajoy said:


>


Thank you SOOO much for posting a picture of me in a pettiskirt!   I liked it because it hid my tummy rolls when I hiked it up high like that! 

Lydia looks so pretty with her new haircut!  I love it!  I also love the leaping in a pettiskirt picture!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have some pics to post but my camera and I are fighting it keeps eating my batteries and I keep recharging them.
> 
> Maybe when we are back on speaking terms I can add pics.
> 
> I have a top I made for Madi and she dosnt like it, btw I Love it and I want to make her a pair of boutique ruffle capri's to go with it.  I am just afraid that she wont wear em.


Aw man!  Don't you hate it when you make something and they don't like it?



littlepeppers said:


> Check you Walmart
> 
> I got a Mickey Mouse full sheet set for $10.  That's a lot of Mickey fabric for the price.
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894060



Oooh!! that's a great deal!  I'll have to check our Walmart because I really NEED more fabric.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> And also....I really like Lydia's new haircut.  Its perfect for her face shape.


Thank you!


aksunshine said:


> And Teresa, you and Heather look SO CUTE!!!


Thank you Alicia! 


HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I should have told you she'd be wearing it.  But, I finished it that morning and I wasn't sure if I'd have it done in time!
> 2.)Thank you SOOO much for posting a picture of me in a pettiskirt!   I liked it because it hid my tummy rolls when I hiked it up high like that!
> 
> 3.)Lydia looks so pretty with her new haircut!  I love it!
> 4.) I also love the leaping in a pettiskirt picture!



1.)That's ok, I just keep thinking of the awful outfit she insisted on wearing! 
2.)You are so very welcome!!! 
3.)Thank you! She was so excited to get it cut!!! It took me three tries to get it that short! 
4.) Isn't that a cool picture!


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> I've finished up a few things!  First a meghan peasant dress for me to wear to a medieval themed meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly, I made this today for a friend's daughter - it will be worn with an apron and headscarf as a Cinderella rags dress



Shannon you are sooo creative! I love how you made the Peasant dress and glad you were able to whip up that cute cute cute Cinderalla rags dress too! You must have been like the mice and been up allllll night! They really came out so well! Hope you enjoy the weekend! I know the costumes will be a big hit!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



LOVE THIS!


Teresa- love the pics of you 2 in pettis, and the new hair is cute! I saw her petti-dancing on FB and thats what got me thinking about a new one for Megan.


Oh- the SB dress is divine!!


Have you ever had one of those rotten, no good, stressed out, no sleep, kinda days? Yeah, thats me today. I had about 3 hours of sleep last night.

anywho...

On a light note. Today is Megan's 4th Birthday!
here she is, born around 9pm 4 years ago....



and now...






I made her a Tshirt this morning with heathersue's "Birthday Girl" on the back and a Sleeping Beauty cutie on the front...so cute!


----------



## h518may

Well I read a lot but don't post much.  

I love the Cinderella dress

The pictures with the petties are so funny

I have been busy trying to finish several projects.  

I make my first vida.  I have had the peaces cut out for a month and had been afraid to cut out the center panel.  I new if I messed up cutting the panel I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted with the front.

The front





The back





Here are two more dresses I have finished.  Now very good pictures.









I love this picture of Ash trying to take a picture while I was taking her picture.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I cute out 16 grey ears and 16 pink centers.  Then I sprayed all the pinks and laid them out on the grey.  I bought 8 pieces of plastic, I forgot to double the amount for two ears for each child.
> 
> I started to applique down sets of ears, getting the pink onto the grey and cutting the plastic to hold up the ears.
> 
> I got distracted and read my hotmail to find a note from the teacher now saying they only want two elephant costumes and NO not the ones from family fun!
> 
> Ok, I was in tears and can't believe this is so crazy when I have sew much to do for Disney and other projects.  So two ears are ready and I am going back to the head band idea.
> 
> Can I just have a glass of wine instead?



No WAY!  Really!  That is not right!  I do have to say anytime I have sewn for any of the teachers they tell me to figure it out and that will work...I can't imagine her making these changes on you!



aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.



I will say a prayer for you on that day!

LOVE the taggie!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> This is CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's Cathy pattern.  I made the sash to cinch it in at the waist.  I made a fabric casing for the neck elastic instead of using bias tape.  But, I really like the way it looked better when I followed the pattern and used the bias tape.
> 
> With a Sis Boom sash:



Very Pretty!!!



ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara



That turned out great and she looks like she loves it!



tricia said:


> Got a lot of stuff done lately.  Don't have pics of everything yet, but will soon.  In the meantime, here is a tinkerbell set.



Great skirt...I admire anyone that makes those...I haven't tried one yet.  Katie may be getting to old for one now...who knows?



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



Great upcycle!  That looks really cool!


LOVE LYDIA'S HAIR!!!!!  I lost my quote...and I love you guys in the Petti!  FUNNY GIRLS!  (I really do want to see Corey too! )


----------



## DisneyKings

Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.














I also made some burp rags (my first attempt!) for a friend's baby shower:








I just noticed my child has food all over her face--please excuse this!  LOL


----------



## SallyfromDE

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so I had just sat down to cut the ADORABLE Toy Story flannel for DS4's pj pants, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to which side I was cutting.  Stupid story short, I now have two strips of fabric too skinny to make into pants.  Oops!  So, I only bought a yard and a half, and I'll have to go get some more.  However, I'd hate to just chunk this fabric.  I'm going to embroider a T on a shirt to go with the pants, but I still have quite a bit left (just not enough for pants...well, easy pants).  Any suggestions?  I was thinking a couple small pillows for his bed.  He doesn't need another tote bag or backpack, or I'd throw one together.  Anything?  I could totally kick myself since I'll have to go to OKC (about 30 minutes away) to get more fabric.  Boo!!!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I'm left with...



You could do cuffs on easy fit pants or shorts. A bowling shirt. I'd hang on to it. It's a big enough peice that you'd find something to do wih it. 



ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> I also had to make one for Casey, DD's bitty baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD decided she wanted to be "cleaning Cinderella".  I have that one done, but forgot to take pictures of her wearing it...hopefully I can manage to get a few soon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara



I really like the ribbon on it. It came out great. 



tricia said:


> Got a lot of stuff done lately.  Don't have pics of everything yet, but will soon.  In the meantime, here is a tinkerbell set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom



This is adorable. I love this style of skirt. I'd wear it myself if I were many lbs. thinner.  And I love Tink. Great job. 



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



I like this alot. I made my 4yo neice a cute peasant dress with one of her Dad's Penn State Tshirts. 



littlepeppers said:


> Check you Walmart
> 
> I got a Mickey Mouse full sheet set for $10.  That's a lot of Mickey fabric for the price.
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894060



hm..... I just got a gift card for my Bday. I'll have to check there. I also have a set I bought a few years ago to do in the guest room, but haven't used them. 



h518may said:


> I make my first vida.  I have had the peaces cut out for a month and had been afraid to cut out the center panel.  I new if I messed up cutting the panel I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted with the front.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more dresses I have finished.  Now very good pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture of Ash trying to take a picture while I was taking her picture.



Everything looks great.  I just got my pattern ready to try and do something with. I'm a bit worried about my color combos.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



Hey!  I recognize that t-shirt.  I wore mine on a trip to WDW in February.  I hope it's not _TOO_ old.  It's one of my favorites.

I love the way you re-purposed it - great idea.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .jpg[/IMG]





LOVE THE HAT!  So cute!  I am working on one tonight...Patrick "needs" on for tomorrows trip to the zoo.  But it will not be as cute as that one!


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.


Will be thinking of you.  I'll be at Disney.



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)


So very cool!



teresajoy said:


> I thought I'd share a few pictures with you guys!
> 
> The other week, I took some pettiskirts over to Mom's house on Pizza Night to show Heather. This is what happened after that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Heather look cute in the petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, that's me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had gotten her when I wasn't behind the Dogwood tree!


How fun!!!!  Love the hair cut.  Love that photo!!!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have some pics to post but my camera and I are fighting it keeps eating my batteries and I keep recharging them.
> 
> Maybe when we are back on speaking terms I can add pics.
> 
> I have a top I made for Madi and she dosnt like it, btw I Love it and I want to make her a pair of boutique ruffle capri's to go with it.  I am just afraid that she wont wear em.


I've had better luck using a card reader than hooking up the camera to download photos.  Hope your DD has a change of heart on the top!




DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.


SO cute!!!!!  Great job!


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyKings said:


>



Sooo cute.  I may have to try that with my new disney machine when it gets back from the shop, just to try out the built in designs.


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- love the pics of you 2 in pettis, and the new hair is cute! I saw her petti-dancing on FB and thats what got me thinking about a new one for Megan.
> 
> Have you ever had one of those rotten, no good, stressed out, no sleep, kinda days? Yeah, thats me today. I had about 3 hours of sleep last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made her a Tshirt this morning with heathersue's "Birthday Girl" on the back and a Sleeping Beauty cutie on the front...so cute!



Thanks!!! 

Sorry you are having one of those days!!! I hate those!

Look at how beautiful your baby was and is!!! They really really grow up too fast. 





h518may said:


> Well I read a lot but don't post much.
> 
> I love the Cinderella dress
> 
> The pictures with the petties are so funny
> 
> I have been busy trying to finish several projects.
> 
> I make my first vida.  I have had the peaces cut out for a month and had been afraid to cut out the center panel.  I new if I messed up cutting the panel I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted with the front.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture of Ash trying to take a picture while I was taking her picture.


The dress turned out great!!!! That is really pretty!!!
I love that picture too! What a cutie! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> LOVE LYDIA'S HAIR!!!!!  I lost my quote...and I love you guys in the Petti!  FUNNY GIRLS!  (I really do want to see Corey too! )



Thanks! Lydia actually brushed her own hair today!!!!!  It was so nice! 

It was fun trying the pettis on!!! 
I just asked Corey if I could post his picture, and he said, "NO!" 



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my child has food all over her face--please excuse this!  LOL



I LOVE the hat!!! It reminds me of a hat I had when I was a little girl!! It turned out so cute!
Your daughter reminds me of Arminda at that age! 

I love the burpcloths! I keep waiting for someone to have a baby shower I can go to so I can make those!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi girls, sorry to drive by- I have looked on my phone when I get a second, I promise- but it's really hard to quote from it.  I really love everything- Lydia's hair, the pettis, the cinderella dress, the peter pan vida, the tink, the bucket hat, the upcycle dress, - and everything else I missed.

April- just say no!  You're totally being taken advantage of

Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.


----------



## RMAMom

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA you would like cute in a dress like that, it's nothing compared to your beautiful gowns though! It's funny though, my little sister actually wanted me to make her something like the princess one, but with all 8 princesses on it it took forever to make and I didn't have the energy to make he something like it, but she did wear an skirt I made to Animal kingdom.... with my 4 year old's pettiskirt underneath LOL



Soo much fun!!!!!



Granna4679 said:


> I spent most of the weekend loving on my little DGDs (ages 2 & 5).  We had fun all weekend...even took off Monday to keep them so my daughter (their mom) could go to a job interview.  So I let them help  me clean up the sewing room.  They helped put shelves together AND then sort the fabric by color and hand it to me to put on the shelves.  They did a great job and here is the results (okay....really I had to do a lot of straightening after they left).


I think "they" did a great job! 



aksunshine said:


> Oh! For anyone who has been following along, Levi's stone is supposed to be SET by next Saturday!!!!! I think we are going to have his memorial service on May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's so hard to believe it has been that long.



Prayers for you and your family.



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on what I've missed in the last 5 days or so.  But, I wanted to post the dress that I made for Tessa to wear to our parent's anniversary party on Sunday.  They've been married for 46 years!!
> 
> Plain pink sash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:



I love the dress and Tessa looks beautiful but I have to say, I am really jealous of that grass. My yard is full of dandelions right now so I have grass envy anywhere I see pretty, lush green grass! Stupid dandelions!!!!



ProudDanceMom said:


> You girls are all so amazing.  So many pictures of great things!!
> 
> I finally got my pink Cinderella dress done.  Thanks to everyone who replied to my ribbon question...I love the way it turned out with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about cutting the white and adding a ruffle to the bottom of it...of course that would require a trip to Joanns.
> 
> Sara


Beautiful!! I love it.



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)



That looks great!!! Your so cleaver, I would never have thought of using an old tshirt!



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my child has food all over her face--please excuse this!  LOL



I love this!!!! I have been wanting to make a bucket hat for my DGD with the free pattern that I got from YCMT, I think they are great to keep the sun off the kids.

*MinnieVanMom*It sounds like your teacher doesn't value your time and talent at all. I think I would politely decline any future requests.

*HeatherSue & Teresa*I think you look fierce in your Pettis!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> On a light note. Today is Megan's 4th Birthday!



  Happy Birthday to Megan!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.


Prayers for your Dad.

You can not blame yourself for this.  I really don't think you could have made them keep him longer.


----------



## ellenbenny

I made this Minnie outfit that was going to be for DGD, but I think I made it too big.  Oh well, maybe it will go in my Etsy shop.  I can have her try it on to see if it will be close or way too wide.  And the mannequin is a little too small for it too.






I went by the size for the simply sweet, but by measurements I should have made a smaller size.  I haven't used that pattern in a while and I guess I forgot.

Also wanted to share pics of DGD using the apron and chef's hat I made her for Xmas.  I don't often get to see her in the things I make so I was thrilled when we were visiting the other night and she wanted to wear the hat and apron and 'take our order'.  Too cute!


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.



So sorry he's going through this, prayers being said.


----------



## eyor44

aksunshine said:


> Not very likely.... I have a scheduled c-section June 1. Isabelle was 2 weeks late, and Levi was scheduled as well. My babies don't wanna leave!



Congratulations to you!!! I was just thinking about you a couple weeks ago and wondering how you were doing.


----------



## eyor44

I am here to plead for help. My DNeice (17)  has been chosen for a Wish Trip to Disney. I would like to make her and her siblings WISH shirts for the trip. Would anyone be willing to share the WISH 2010 iron-on with me? or at least point me to whom could help me with it? 

I would really appreciate any assistance. So far I have only been able to find the 2009 version.


----------



## mom2rtk

Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.  

I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:






Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Diz-Mommy said:


> I was thinking that would make an adorable raggie quilt since it's flannel fabric.  I need to get to Hancock to see if we have any of those prints, my boys are crazy about Toy Story!!



Some of it is definitely going into DS's 5th bday quilt!!  I was in such a  at myself that I had completely forgot about that option.  



teresajoy said:


> I thought I'd share a few pictures with you guys!
> 
> The other week, I took some pettiskirts over to Mom's house on Pizza Night to show Heather. This is what happened after that:



I love all the pettiskirts on grown-ups!!   I am so intimidated by the pettiskirts, but I'd LOVE to make one (or a dozen) for Disney trips!!



SallyfromDE said:


> You could do cuffs on easy fit pants or shorts. A bowling shirt. I'd hang on to it. It's a big enough peice that you'd find something to do wih it.



Oooh, that's a good idea, too!  Yeah, it was way too much to toss.  I actually made it over to our Hancock's on a whim today, and they got the fabric in over the weekend!!  I grabbed a yard to make the pants, so now I have lots of ideas for my oops panels. 



mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!



In awe, as always, Janet!!!!  If only I had a cute little waist to get in that dress.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!



FABULOUS!!  Seriously srunning!


----------



## 2cutekidz

We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.


----------



## mom2rtk

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> In awe, as always, Janet!!!!  If only I had a cute little waist to get in that dress.



Thanks Jess! Katie seems excited about it since it's something completely new for this trip...and fortunately she does have the waist for it!



2cutekidz said:


> FABULOUS!!  Seriously srunning!



Thank you! 

And your Woody/Jesse set is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## LKD

mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!



OMG! It's gorgeous! I love it!
Unfortunately Naveen is no longer there  I miss his pretty face xD
Tiana was moved to the Princess Faire  BUT she does have her own small show in New Orleans in front of the restaurant and the lake, there's a frog sign where she will be so if you wait at the stairs your daughter will be right in front of her and most likely to be asked to join her ^^ Sometimes she has a meet and greet after



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



That is sooo cute!! I love it!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Jess! Katie seems excited about it since it's something completely new for this trip...and fortunately she does have the waist for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And your Woody/Jesse set is ADORABLE!!!!



  Yes...lucky kids and their tiny waists!    I'm racking my brain on what to do for the kids for the Tiana and Naveen MnG (hopefully they don't take that away, too!!!).  Maybe I'll just whip one of those up real quick.


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> OMG! It's gorgeous! I love it!
> Unfortunately Naveen is no longer there  I miss his pretty face xD
> Tiana was moved to the Princess Faire  BUT she does have her own small show in New Orleans in front of the restaurant and the lake, there's a frog sign where she will be so if you wait at the stairs your daughter will be right in front of her and most likely to be asked to join her ^^ Sometimes she has a meet and greet after



Many thanks for the update! 

That is disappointing about Naveen being gone and Tiana moving to the Fantasy Faire.... don't get me started on that idiotic setup. I could wait in line over an hour and not even know if Tiana was going to be there!! They have made it impossible for anyone to go in search of a specific princess. We were last there in 07, and I thought it was crazy then, so I was disappointed to find out it hadn't changed!

Do you know if certain princesses tend to be there at opening, and others later in the day?

We'll be sure to scope out the frog sign. Thanks for the heads up on that! Can I assume her small show is on the entertainment calendar each day?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sisboom's Sophie Tunic is mentioned in Sew Beautiful magazine this issue. Congrats to Carla and Jennifer. You're not famous in the sewing world until you are in THAT magazine in my world, so now you guys are famous.. 
You guys should go and buy the magazine so you can see it. It is just a little picture and a write up about how it would be a cute swim suit cover to go with their swim suit, but I thought you gals would want to know.

REALLY good issue too.. Totally gorgeous Alice in Wonderland smocked dress in there. Omgosh. I'll scan it and post a picture if you are really interested.
Ooh.. here is her blog and a picture of the full smocking plate. WOW! I love this lady. Her plates have been out of print since the early 90s, so I am so excited. I heard rumors that she was going to release new stuff. YAY! Okay most of you don't smock, but maybe you'll understand?? hehe. 




http://smockingwithgwen.blogspot.com/2010_03_01_archive.html
New smocking plate and cute dress made with it of 3 disney princesses too. Gorgeous! YAY! I NEED IT NOW!!!!!!!!




Found a picture of a little girl wearing the Alice dress.


----------



## DisneyKings

The Moonk's Mom said:


> LOVE THE HAT!  So cute!  I am working on one tonight...Patrick "needs" on for tomorrows trip to the zoo.  But it will not be as cute as that one!



Thanks!  Yes, I was trying to get one done quickly for DD4's field trip to the strawberry patch, but now she's running a fever & won't be going!  



lovesdumbo said:


> SO cute!!!!!  Great job!





ellenbenny said:


> Sooo cute.  I may have to try that with my new disney machine when it gets back from the shop, just to try out the built in designs.



Thanks!  Yes, those are the built-in designs--I thought that was a good use for them.



teresajoy said:


> I LOVE the hat!!! It reminds me of a hat I had when I was a little girl!! It turned out so cute!
> Your daughter reminds me of Arminda at that age!
> 
> I love the burpcloths! I keep waiting for someone to have a baby shower I can go to so I can make those!



Thanks!  Did Arminda always have food smeared on her face like mine?    Arminda is beautiful, so that's nice to hear!  This was my first excuse for making those burpies--she also asked if she could pay me to monogram other things for her so I may make some $$ out of that gift!



RMAMom said:


> I love this!!!! I have been wanting to make a bucket hat for my DGD with the free pattern that I got from YCMT, I think they are great to keep the sun off the kids.



It was pretty easy & I figured if it had the characters on it, MAYBE my kids would keep them on.  



mom2rtk said:


> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:



WOW!!! That is GORGEOUS!!!



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



Love it--I'm planning on making something Toy Story that can double with the western theme of VBS.


----------



## LKD

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks for the update!
> 
> That is disappointing about Naveen being gone and Tiana moving to the Fantasy Faire.... don't get me started on that idiotic setup. I could wait in line over an hour and not even know if Tiana was going to be there!! They have made it impossible for anyone to go in search of a specific princess. We were last there in 07, and I thought it was crazy then, so I was disappointed to find out it hadn't changed!
> 
> Do you know if certain princesses tend to be there at opening, and others later in the day?
> 
> We'll be sure to scope out the frog sign. Thanks for the heads up on that! Can I assume her small show is on the entertainment calendar each day?



I hate that gumball machine too >< I think it was the second time I went, on a slow day, and I still waited for longer than an hour, and when I get to the front it's the same three princesses I saw last time, Snow, Cindy and Mulan. My three less favorites! So I skipped Snow White and when I was talking to Cindy, Snow switched with Ariel and they did not let me go back  The only good thing was that Mulan switched with Belle  Not a complete waste of time. I still haven't managed to see Ariel and I've been going almost every week since the beginning of the year 

I'm not sure if they have them come on on specific times, I think its just random. I know Tiana can be found at her show, Cinderella in California Adventure at the Drawn to Magic show, and Jasmine comes out with Aladdin out in Adventure land by the Tiki Room. I think the easiest way to meet the rest of them is by eating at Ariel's Grotto.

Tiana's show times are all on the show schedule they give you in the front 
I still hope you visit her old spot for a photo of your daughter coming down the stairs!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> On a light note. Today is Megan's 4th Birthday!
> here she is, born around 9pm 4 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> and now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made her a Tshirt this morning with heathersue's "Birthday Girl" on the back and a Sleeping Beauty cutie on the front...so cute!



Ahhhh...Happy Birthday Megan.  



h518may said:


> .
> 
> I make my first vida.  I have had the peaces cut out for a month and had been afraid to cut out the center panel.  I new if I messed up cutting the panel I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted with the front.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back



The Tink vida is very cute.  I have the same fabrics for the same idea and haven't gotten around to it yet.  I like how it looks together...great minds think alike.



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my child has food all over her face--please excuse this!  LOL



This is the cutest thing ever!  I love it and all the more cuteness with the messy face!  She is adorable.



ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.



Nicole - I will keep your dad in my prayers.



ellenbenny said:


> I made this Minnie outfit that was going to be for DGD, but I think I made it too big.  Oh well, maybe it will go in my Etsy shop.  I can have her try it on to see if it will be close or way too wide.  And the mannequin is a little too small for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went by the size for the simply sweet, but by measurements I should have made a smaller size.  I haven't used that pattern in a while and I guess I forgot.
> 
> Also wanted to share pics of DGD using the apron and chef's hat I made her for Xmas.  I don't often get to see her in the things I make so I was thrilled when we were visiting the other night and she wanted to wear the hat and apron and 'take our order'.  Too cute!



The minnie dot outfit is really cute.  I have been working on a minnie dot for a Big Give all night tonight too.  I will be seeing polka-dots in my sleep....and I put the same applique on the shirt.  I will post when I finish.



mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:



Oh my goodness....how gorgeous.  My DGD5 told me this weekend...."I want the blue Tiana gown that she wears just after she falls down and gets 'benni-eggs' (beignets) all over her...and I want blue 'glubs' (gloves) and a blue crown."  Wow...she isn't demanding, is she?  



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



Wow...you have outdone yourself.  This is fantastic.  And your little DD is getting so big.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Sisboom's Sophie Tunic is mentioned in Sew Beautiful magazine this issue. Congrats to Carla and Jennifer.



Congratulations to Carla and Jennifer.  I looked at the link....I don't do smocking but boy do I wish I did...I love it.


----------



## WDWAtLast

eyor44 said:


> I am here to plead for help. My DNeice (17)  has been chosen for a Wish Trip to Disney. I would like to make her and her siblings WISH shirts for the trip. Would anyone be willing to share the WISH 2010 iron-on with me? or at least point me to whom could help me with it?
> 
> I would really appreciate any assistance. So far I have only been able to find the 2009 version.



BUMP

Hi! Just bumping this for you - everyone here is so helpful and I know that someone has an answer for you - but sometimes questions can get lost among all the beautiful creations!  Congrats on getting chosen for a Wish trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

eyor44 said:


> I am here to plead for help. My DNeice (17)  has been chosen for a Wish Trip to Disney. I would like to make her and her siblings WISH shirts for the trip. Would anyone be willing to share the WISH 2010 iron-on with me? or at least point me to whom could help me with it?
> 
> I would really appreciate any assistance. So far I have only been able to find the 2009 version.



I found them on the Big Give Site (at least I think this is what you are looking for):
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/54629/710787


----------



## minnie2

Morning all!  It has been ages since I posted!  

Love the Tiana dress so pretty!

Wow Carla and Jennifer that is WONDERFUL!!!!

Leslie,  Oh my that Toy story out fit is so great!

Shannon the peasant dress it is perfect!  I love that pattern it is so easy!  It is almost impossible to make a mistake.  Well I feel that way about all of Carla's patterns!

I actually sewed something!  I saw a ruffled Vera Bradley purse I loved and kept thinking I could make that!  So I did!  No real pattern.  I did have a basic shape I liked from a pattern and I have made several purses before so I just kind of made it up as I went along.  I used some GORGEOUS SiSboom St Croix fabric!  And a few other fabrics from SiSboom.  I had 2 sweet friends send me some that had

















I am not sure I ever posted my Tailored Totes I made
the monkey one is for Kyle, Tink for Nikki and the Black one is for my mom.





I also don't think I posted my Marlo top Pictures 
I made this one from a knit material.  So comfy!




Pretty Sisboom fabric!





Some of you may not be aware that Carla is putting some of her most popular patterns out in paper form!!!!  I am so EXCITED for her!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Juliet just got on the bus. Do I try to go back to sleep for another hour to hour & a half til the girls get up or do I sew with no interuptions?


----------



## littlepeppers

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Juliet just got on the bus. Do I try to go back to sleep for another hour to hour & a half til the girls get up or do I sew with no interuptions?



I set my alarm 1hr 15 before DS's goes off for uninterupted time.  I ususally use it to get on the DISboards or sew.   I feel your pain.


----------



## aksunshine

See?!?! Behin already! So sorry if I missed something. You have all been busy! Thank you everyone for the kind words and thoughts for all of our imprtant dates coming up.



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.


SO CUTE!!!!! Isabelle would look adoreable in this. Unfortunately, I can't sit at my machine too long. My hips and pelvis rebel!



mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!


GORGEOUS Janet!!!!



ellenbenny said:


> I made this Minnie outfit that was going to be for DGD, but I think I made it too big.  Oh well, maybe it will go in my Etsy shop.  I can have her try it on to see if it will be close or way too wide.  And the mannequin is a little too small for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went by the size for the simply sweet, but by measurements I should have made a smaller size.  I haven't used that pattern in a while and I guess I forgot.
> 
> Also wanted to share pics of DGD using the apron and chef's hat I made her for Xmas.  I don't often get to see her in the things I make so I was thrilled when we were visiting the other night and she wanted to wear the hat and apron and 'take our order'.  Too cute!



So cute! She looks like she is having fun "mixing".



HeatherSue said:


> Levi and Sawyer's birthdays are a month apart.  I think of Levi often.  I'm glad his stone is finally going to be in place soon.



Awww, same year too? He is such a cutie! I was looking at the photobucket account at boys things yesterday. Lots of Sawyer on there. BTW, Matt and I had serious issues picking a boy name and Sawyer, as well as Ronin, were names I really liked!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> LOVE THIS!
> 
> 
> Teresa- love the pics of you 2 in pettis, and the new hair is cute! I saw her petti-dancing on FB and thats what got me thinking about a new one for Megan.
> 
> 
> Oh- the SB dress is divine!!
> 
> 
> Have you ever had one of those rotten, no good, stressed out, no sleep, kinda days? Yeah, thats me today. I had about 3 hours of sleep last night.
> 
> anywho...
> 
> On a light note. Today is Megan's 4th Birthday!
> here she is, born around 9pm 4 years ago....
> 
> and now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made her a Tshirt this morning with heathersue's "Birthday Girl" on the back and a Sleeping Beauty cutie on the front...so cute!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN!!!!!!!



h518may said:


> Well I read a lot but don't post much.
> 
> I love the Cinderella dress
> 
> The pictures with the petties are so funny
> 
> I have been busy trying to finish several projects.
> 
> I make my first vida.  I have had the peaces cut out for a month and had been afraid to cut out the center panel.  I new if I messed up cutting the panel I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted with the front.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture of Ash trying to take a picture while I was taking her picture.


Impressive! I would love to make a Vida, but I hate to invest in the pattern with Isabelle getting so big. She'll be 8 on Sunday!



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some burp rags (my first attempt!) for a friend's baby shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my child has food all over her face--please excuse this!  LOL


Very cute!!!!




eyor44 said:


> Congratulations to you!!! I was just thinking about you a couple weeks ago and wondering how you were doing.


Thanks! It is a trying time, but I am managing!!!


minnie2 said:


> Morning all!  It has been ages since I posted!
> 
> Love the Tiana dress so pretty!
> 
> Wow Carla and Jennifer that is WONDERFUL!!!!
> 
> Leslie,  Oh my that Toy story out fit is so great!
> 
> Shannon the peasant dress it is perfect!  I love that pattern it is so easy!  It is almost impossible to make a mistake.  Well I feel that way about all of Carla's patterns!
> 
> I actually sewed something!  I saw a ruffled Vera Bradley purse I loved and kept thinking I could make that!  So I did!  No real pattern.  I did have a basic shape I liked from a pattern and I have made several purses before so I just kind of made it up as I went along.  I used some GORGEOUS SiSboom St Croix fabric!  And a few other fabrics from SiSboom.  I had 2 sweet friends send me some that had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I ever posted my Tailored Totes I made
> the monkey one is for Kyle, Tink for Nikki and the Black one is for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think I posted my Marlo top Pictures
> I made this one from a knit material.  So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Sisboom fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may not be aware that Carla is putting some of her most popular patterns out in paper form!!!!  I am so EXCITED for her!!!!



Those purses are so cute!!!! I love those Marlo tops. I would love to make more for ME, but I always get the chest area wrong. Darts are torture!!!! This looks forgiving in that area!


Congrats Carla and Jennifer!!!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Alright girls, where do I go to buy Carla's patterns these days? I know she has her own site now.


----------



## 2cutekidz

aksunshine said:


> Alright girls, where do I go to buy Carla's patterns these days? I know she has her own site now.




YCMT, and I think she has a etsy store too.


----------



## minnie2

aksunshine said:


> Those purses are so cute!!!! I love those Marlo tops. I would love to make more for ME, but I always get the chest area wrong. Darts are torture!!!! This looks forgiving in that area!
> 
> 
> Congrats Carla and Jennifer!!!!!!


Thanks!  There are no darts and it is a super fast sew!  It is roomy too IMO.  Of course I am a tad partial to that top since well it is my name sake!  



aksunshine said:


> Alright girls, where do I go to buy Carla's patterns these days? I know she has her own site now.


http://scientificseamstress.com/products.html

If you check out her website she has all of her products listed and where you can buy them.


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> The front



the tinK dress is great.  Love that dress for showing off Panels.  



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.



That had is adorable.  Love the burp clothes too.  



ellenbenny said:


> I



The Minnie outfit is too cute.  Love the pics of her taking orders. 



mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!



That is very beautiful.  I was envying the tiny waist too, then I remembered it was for your daughter, and there is no way a woman my age should have the waist of a 9 year old, so that made me feel better. 



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



That is really cute.  Gotta love twirl skirts, they are so much fun.  So cool that you made the matching one for her doll.



minnie2 said:


>



Great bag.  The Marlos look good too.  cool idea to do it with a knit.


----------



## eyor44

WDWAtLast said:


> BUMP
> 
> Hi! Just bumping this for you - everyone here is so helpful and I know that someone has an answer for you - but sometimes questions can get lost among all the beautiful creations!  Congrats on getting chosen for a Wish trip!


Thank you, I appreciate your thoughtfulness.  Beautiful creations, definitely. I come to this thread and just dream, and admire and dream some more. 



ellenbenny said:


> I found them on the Big Give Site (at least I think this is what you are looking for):
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/54629/710787



thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!! I looked over there and can't imagine how I missed this. Yes, I do, I looked in the wrong place.  Thank you very much for posting the link for me.  I knew this was the right place to ask for help.


----------



## tricia

Nicole, prayers for your dad and you too.


Got an A-Line and a pair of easy fits finished off last night.

Side one





Side two


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

littlepeppers said:


> I set my alarm 1hr 15 before DS's goes off for uninterupted time.  I ususally use it to get on the DISboards or sew.   I feel your pain.


I wish I could do this, but right now Megan gets up at like 6-7am, too early for me to get up before her. But I try to take advantage of the days Hannah DOES nap- I am right there with the 2 of you and feel your pain!!!


mom2rtk said:


> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:


sissssluuuurp...oh, EXCUSE me- I didn't realize I was drooling. Good thing it's a laptop and not the actual dress.
WOW!!!!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.


Adorable!


*Toadstool* said:


> Sisboom's Sophie Tunic is mentioned in Sew Beautiful magazine this issue. Congrats to Carla and Jennifer. You're not famous in the sewing world until you are in THAT magazine in my world, so now you guys are famous..
> You guys should go and buy the magazine so you can see it. It is just a little picture and a write up about how it would be a cute swim suit cover to go with their swim suit, but I thought you gals would want to know.
> 
> REALLY good issue too.. Totally gorgeous Alice in Wonderland smocked dress in there. Omgosh. I'll scan it and post a picture if you are really interested.
> Ooh.. here is her blog and a picture of the full smocking plate. WOW! I love this lady. Her plates have been out of print since the early 90s, so I am so excited. I heard rumors that she was going to release new stuff. YAY! Okay most of you don't smock, but maybe you'll understand?? hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smockingwithgwen.blogspot.com/2010_03_01_archive.html
> New smocking plate and cute dress made with it of 3 disney princesses too. Gorgeous! YAY! I NEED IT NOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a picture of a little girl wearing the Alice dress.


Kira- GOOD GIRL! You posted it!!!! I knew you would see it (and the Alice dress) I don't smock either, so lovely- but looks time consuming. you are so talented. I wondered, did you get multiple uses out of the mardi gra purple-green outfit you made with the growth tucks last year?
I saw thought too and thought the same thing "WOW, they really are famous now"
too funny.

For those who don't have the issue, there is a darling 2 piece swim suit in searsucker for kids (you can see it on their facebook fan page)
How do you think searsucker would do as a swim suit??



minnie2 said:


> I actually sewed something!  I saw a ruffled Vera Bradley purse I loved and kept thinking I could make that!  So I did!  No real pattern.  I did have a basic shape I liked from a pattern and I have made several purses before so I just kind of made it up as I went along.  I used some GORGEOUS SiSboom St Croix fabric!  And a few other fabrics from SiSboom.  I had 2 sweet friends send me some that had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I ever posted my Tailored Totes I made
> the monkey one is for Kyle, Tink for Nikki and the Black one is for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may not be aware that Carla is putting some of her most popular patterns out in paper form!!!!  I am so EXCITED for her!!!!


Your marlo top and cathy dress are sweet, but these purses are so awesome!
did you post the ruffled ones on facebook? You should tag Jennifer- she would love to see them!

She (Jennifer Paganelli) is having a fabric sale at her house in early May- is anyone else going? Carla will be there too!



aksunshine said:


> Alright girls, where do I go to buy Carla's patterns these days? I know she has her own site now.



You can either visit her on etsy. Scientific Seamstress (be sure to search in the "sellers" catagory) or put in the name of the pattern you are looking for

OR
www.youcanmakethis.com (however, she loses a percentage to them when you buy there I think-)

OR you can contact her and ask her how to get ahold of her patterns on CD


----------



## desparatelydisney

tricia said:


>



Adorable!!

Question.....because I am being lazy and haven't looked yet....is there a link somewhere to show Fish Extenders people have made for cruises?

MMM


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


>



How is it that no matter how hight I set the bar for you, you always BLOW PAST IT??!!!  Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.


This is beautiful!


ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation, I used the upcycled halter pattern again, to make this dress for my DGD.
> 
> Used an old WDW tank top and one of Heather's embroidery designs (thanks Heather!)


This is very cool!


teresajoy said:


> Doesn't Heather look cute in the petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, that's me!
> ]



You guys look so cute!  Now all you need is matching shirts with heather's cuties on them!



DisneyKings said:


> Here is my first bucket hat--I made a few boo-boos, now I'm making 2 more.  The patchwork side has Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy, & Donald on it--the reverse side has Mickey & Minnie on the top.


This is adorable!  I love how you put all of the characters on there!



mom2rtk said:


> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Wow!  This is stunning as usual!



2cutekidz said:


> ]



This is super cute!  I really need to get to work on my toy story outfits.  My youngest dd has been begging for one.  I haven't had as much time to sew lately with all of the tests on my stomach, birthdays, homeschooling, etc.  Ugh!  For my test yesterday, it took 4 VERY painful tries to get the IV in!!!!  Yuck!

I love all of the pics people have been posting lately!


----------



## desparatelydisney

LisaZoe said:


> I think this is my favorite creation so far. Lots of details in the wings that slowed me down but I love how this came out. The prints are some that I've had for awhile waiting for the perfect use.



You do realize that the rest of us can never hope to obtain this level of skill, right???!!!!


And I found the Fish Extender thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28549569&highlight=fish+extenders#post28549569


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Your marlo top and cathy dress are sweet, but these purses are so awesome!
> did you post the ruffled ones on facebook? You should tag Jennifer- she would love to see them!
> 
> She (Jennifer Paganelli) is having a fabric sale at her house in early May- is anyone else going? Carla will be there too!
> 
> 
> 
> You can either visit her on etsy. Scientific Seamstress (be sure to search in the "sellers" catagory) or put in the name of the pattern you are looking for
> 
> OR
> www.youcanmakethis.com (however, she loses a percentage to them when you buy there I think-)
> 
> OR you can contact her and ask her how to get ahold of her patterns on CD


Thanks!  I did post it to FB and tag her AND she BLOGGED about it!  I about fainted!!!!!!!  Jennifer is such a Doll!  So talented!  Carla and her make a GREAT team!


Heather and Teresa,  OMG Love you guys in the Petti's!


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> I hate that gumball machine too >< I think it was the second time I went, on a slow day, and I still waited for longer than an hour, and when I get to the front it's the same three princesses I saw last time, Snow, Cindy and Mulan. My three less favorites! So I skipped Snow White and when I was talking to Cindy, Snow switched with Ariel and they did not let me go back  The only good thing was that Mulan switched with Belle  Not a complete waste of time. I still haven't managed to see Ariel and I've been going almost every week since the beginning of the year
> 
> I'm not sure if they have them come on on specific times, I think its just random. I know Tiana can be found at her show, Cinderella in California Adventure at the Drawn to Magic show, and Jasmine comes out with Aladdin out in Adventure land by the Tiki Room. I think the easiest way to meet the rest of them is by eating at Ariel's Grotto.
> 
> Tiana's show times are all on the show schedule they give you in the front
> I still hope you visit her old spot for a photo of your daughter coming down the stairs!




They really DO make it hard for character stalkers like my daughter and myself! Surely I'm not alone is tyically heading to Disney looking for pictures with one particular character or another????

And yes, we are doing Ariel's Grotto, so we'll find the princesses. But the pictures in the park are always SO much prettier than the ones at a character meal. Nothing against the other diners..... I just prefer a prettier background!






DisneyKings said:


> WOW!!! That is GORGEOUS!!!





Granna4679 said:


> Oh my goodness....how gorgeous.  My DGD5 told me this weekend...."I want the blue Tiana gown that she wears just after she falls down and gets 'benni-eggs' (beignets) all over her...and I want blue 'glubs' (gloves) and a blue crown."  Wow...she isn't demanding, is she?





minnie2 said:


> Morning all!  It has been ages since I posted!
> Love the Tiana dress so pretty!





aksunshine said:


> GORGEOUS Janet!!!!





tricia said:


> That is very beautiful.  I was envying the tiny waist too, then I remembered it was for your daughter, and there is no way a woman my age should have the waist of a 9 year old, so that made me feel better.





desparatelydisney said:


> How is it that no matter how hight I set the bar for you, you always BLOW PAST IT??!!!  Absolutely stunning!!!






disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is beautiful!
> Wow!  This is stunning as usual!




Many thanks everyone!  Katie's excited to try this gown a try! And boy wouldn't we ALL like a waist that size. But after 3 kids I don't even bother to dream about that any more!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Marlo and Nicole. 

BTW, I will be praying for your dad Nicole.

LOL Janet!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.



I'm so sorry about your Dad. Please don't blame yourself though, you did what you could! I hope everything comes out ok for him. 



RMAMom said:


> 1.)I love the dress and Tessa looks beautiful but I have to say, I am really jealous of that grass. My yard is full of dandelions right now so I have grass envy anywhere I see pretty, lush green grass! Stupid dandelions!!!!
> 
> 
> 2.)*HeatherSue & Teresa*I think you look fierce in your Pettis!



1.)That picture showcases two of Henry's favorite things, his daughter and his lawn!!! 
2.)Thanks! 



ellenbenny said:


> I went by the size for the simply sweet, but by measurements I should have made a smaller size.  I haven't used that pattern in a while and I guess I forgot.
> 
> Also wanted to share pics of DGD using the apron and chef's hat I made her for Xmas.  I don't often get to see her in the things I make so I was thrilled when we were visiting the other night and she wanted to wear the hat and apron and 'take our order'.  Too cute!


The Minnie outfit is adorable! 
Your granddaughter is so cute!!! I love this picture of her taking order! 



mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!


Janet, this is stunning! Will you be posting pictures of your daughter in it?



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I love all the pettiskirts on grown-ups!!  I am so intimidated by the pettiskirts, but I'd LOVE to make one (or a dozen) for Disney trips!!



Thanks! Chiffon and I don't get along well, so I don't make these, I order them! PM me if you want more information. 



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.


Leslie, this is so cute!!!! 


*Toadstool* said:


> Sisboom's Sophie Tunic is mentioned in Sew
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Yes, I was trying to get one done quickly for DD4's field trip to the strawberry patch, but now she's running a fever & won't be going!
> 
> Thanks!  Did Arminda always have food smeared on her face like mine?    Arminda is beautiful, so that's nice to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry she is sick!
> 
> Yes, Arminda often had something on her face! And, thank you! I think Arminda is pretty cute too! And, I was so excited, I measured her the other day and she had grown a half inch since December!!!!  (Arminda doesn't grow much, so that was big!) She is actually outgrowing some clothes!!! She's been a size 10/12 for about 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness....how gorgeous.  My DGD5 told me this weekend...."I want the blue Tiana gown that she wears just after she falls down and gets 'benni-eggs' (beignets) all over her...and I want blue 'glubs' (gloves) and a blue crown."  Wow...she isn't demanding, is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!!! She knows what she wants, nothing wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet just got on the bus. Do I try to go back to sleep for another hour to hour & a half til the girls get up or do I sew with no interuptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would chose sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> aksunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, same year too? He is such a cutie! I was looking at the photobucket account at boys things yesterday. Lots of Sawyer on there. BTW, Matt and I had serious issues picking a boy name and Sawyer, as well as Ronin, were names I really liked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Sawyer will turn 4 on June 13.
> 
> 
> 
> aksunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright girls, where do I go to buy Carla's patterns these days? I know she has her own site now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a list of where to buy them on her website: http://www.scientificseamstress.com/wheretobuy.html
> I didn't even know she sold at all those places!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, those are completely adorable!!!!  I love the look of a-lines with the easy fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my test yesterday, it took 4 VERY painful tries to get the IV in!!!!  Yuck!
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uck! I'm sorry Rocehelle! Are you getting any answers yet?
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I did post it to FB and tag her AND she BLOGGED about it!  I about fainted!!!!!!!  Jennifer is such a Doll!  So talented!  Carla and her make a GREAT team!
> 
> 
> Heather and Teresa,  OMG Love you guys in the Petti's!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marlo!!! And, I lost your post, but I love that rufffley bag! It's so cute! And, I want to see you modeling your namesake!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

Our zoo opens today, so my Mom took Lydia on a little Zoo field trip. Yesterday, I was telling Lydia that I should make her a zoo outfit. You know what she said??? She said, "You know, I don't need a special outfit for EVERYTHING I do"!  Where did I go wrong???

Of course, I didn't listen to her, and she helped me design and make this cute little top. We used the Criss-cross top pattern from YCMT. It went together really quickly. 





She thought she should sit in the tree in this outfit.










She was so excited! She LOVES going to the zoo! She was a little disappointed when she found out the giraffes probably wouldn't be out yet, but she was still excited!

It was SOOOOO much fun making something just because I wanted too and not because I had to! I need to do more of this!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Janet, this is stunning! Will you be posting pictures of your daughter in it?



She hasn't even had it on yet! If I get it on her before our trip, I'll share. I'm really hoping for pics with Tiana at DL and I'll definitely post those if I get them! If not, then I'll have to cross my fingers that Tiana sticks around the World until our December trip!

Of course, Katie REALLY wants that blue gown of hers. So I'm hoping to get pics in this one this summer, and maybe do the blue one for Dec. Not that I would have any problem bringing both.... I've been.... know to do that sort of thing. These strapless gowns are really hard to get right for a girl with nothing up top to hold it up though!   That's OK though.... no hurry here......

BTW: You and Heather look SMASHING in those pettis!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> April- just say no!  You're totally being taken advantage of
> 
> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.


Nicole, I went through the same with a very close and dear friend of your families, nights in the hospital hoping for the infection to clean up as they kept taking more.  Girl you are in my prayers and your Dad, don't feel guilty, it is nothing you did or didn't do.  It just is.  I am sorry and will pray for God's peace.



mom2rtk said:


> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!


Stunning!


tricia said:


>



Too cute.

MARLO, love the bags.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made the choice yesterday to lay out in the sun since we now have rain and snow for the next 3 days.  

But I didn't get the sewing done I should have.  Today I have nail appt at 10, then I am going to finish the ruffled diaper cover.  Then it is the two elephant costumes.  And finally the Disney shirts that have to be finished by Sunday evening.  If I get it all done I will try to get Jammies done for Mothers day for Mom.

I did get to the dump with two truck loads of tires all by 8:30 am.

Sorry I have not been keeping up well with all the beautiful clothing and posts.  Time is counting down for our trip and I feel like I am going nuts with DH being gone and all the work, but the sun came out and I have a nice tan.


----------



## ncmomof2

2cutekidz said:


>



I love the Toy Story outfit!!



minnie2 said:


>



I love the ruffle bag!  I made one from a pattern but your is so much better.  I will have to modify.  Do your ruffles go all the way around?  



My baby girl turns one today!!  I made her a birthday dress but I am saving it for her party on Sat.  I wil post pictures then.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

minnie2 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I ever posted my Tailored Totes I made
> the monkey one is for Kyle, Tink for Nikki and the Black one is for my mom.




I ADORE the ruffled purse/tote!  Ruffles for adults!!!!!  Hooray!


Also love how you got a crayon holder on a tote.  That would be so awesome to have in my vehichle with a coloring book and some other quiet activites!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> She hasn't even had it on yet! If I get it on her before our trip, I'll share. I'm really hoping for pics with Tiana at DL and I'll definitely post those if I get them! If not, then I'll have to cross my fingers that Tiana sticks around the World until our December trip!
> 
> Of course, Katie REALLY wants that blue gown of hers. So I'm hoping to get pics in this one this summer, and maybe do the blue one for Dec. Not that I would have any problem bringing both.... I've been.... know to do that sort of thing. These strapless gowns are really hard to get right for a girl with nothing up top to hold it up though!   That's OK though.... no hurry here......
> 
> BTW: You and Heather look SMASHING in those pettis!!!



I can't wait to see her in it! I sure hope you get pictures with Tiana! 

Oh, you must make the blue gown!!! It will be gorgeous, I know!!!

Thanks! I can't believe I posted those pictures with no embarrassment! That in itself should embarrass me, shouldn't it?? 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the Toy Story outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ruffle bag!  I made one from a pattern but your is so much better.  I will have to modify.  Do your ruffles go all the way around?
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl turns one today!!  I made her a birthday dress but I am saving it for her party on Sat.  I wil post pictures then.



Awwww.... She is so pretty!


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Have you ever had one of those rotten, no good, stressed out, no sleep, kinda days? Yeah, thats me today. I had about 3 hours of sleep last night.


Happy birthday, Megan!!




She was such a beautiful baby!  She's still a beautiful girl!!

I am having one of those days today. I've been feeling some stress lately.  Plus, I'm not feeling well and I was up most of the night last night.  I couldn't volunteer at Tessa's school today and she was so upset.  So, I had to send her to school upset and now I'm feeling sick and guilty.  In other words, I totally understand.  



h518may said:


>


Oooh!! I love the Peter Pan/Tinkerbell vida!  So pretty!



DisneyKings said:


>


I love the bucket hat- too cute!  The personalized burp rags are going to be a hit!



teresajoy said:


> It was fun trying the pettis on!!!
> I just asked Corey if I could post his picture, and he said, "NO!"


He's a party pooper!  I think you should just repost "the pants" picture!



ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.


I'll definitely pray for your dad.  Don't you feel guilty for one second.  Your dad knows how much you love him and you couldn't have done any more than what you have done.     I pray that he recovers from this.  



RMAMom said:


> I love the dress and Tessa looks beautiful but I have to say, I am really jealous of that grass. My yard is full of dandelions right now so I have grass envy anywhere I see pretty, lush green grass! Stupid dandelions!!!!


Henry is obsessed with the lawn!  But, like my uncle said, he prefers my parents colorful yard (lots of dandelions) to our boring golf course yard any day!  I just like that I can go outside barefoot and not worry too much about stepping on prickers.  



ellenbenny said:


>


The Minnie outfit is adorable!  But, I adore the chef hat and apron!  How sweet!



mom2rtk said:


> Those of you heading for Disneyland soon....... I need reconnaissance from the field on Tiana and Naveen! I assume they are still appearing for meet & greets in New Orleans square, but would like to confirm that before we go the first week of June!


HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I'm always trying to think of new ways to say that I love your gowns, but their beauty is beyond words!  

I'll be at Disneyland the last week of May and I'll try to remember to check for you!



2cutekidz said:


>


Awesome outfit!  I love the matching AG doll outfit, too!  



LKD said:


> OMG! It's gorgeous! I love it!
> Unfortunately Naveen is no longer there. I miss his pretty face xD


Why on earth would they take out the cutest prince in the park? 



*Toadstool* said:


> Sisboom's Sophie Tunic is mentioned in Sew Beautiful magazine this issue. Congrats to Carla and Jennifer. You're not famous in the sewing world until you are in THAT magazine in my world, so now you guys are famous.. :
> You guys should go and buy the magazine so you can see it. It is just a little picture and a write up about how it would be a cute swim suit cover to go with their swim suit, but I thought you gals would want to know.


That is so awesome that Jennifer and Carla got a mention in that magazine!!!!!!



DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  Did Arminda always have food smeared on her face like mine?  : Arminda is beautiful, so that's nice to hear!  This was my first excuse for making those burpies--she also asked if she could pay me to monogram other things for her so I may make some $$ out of that gift!


Yes, Arminda takes after her Aunt Heather (and her mom) in the food on the face and clothing department!  We are all really good at missing our mouths when we eat or drink.  It's a skill we're rather proud of. 



Granna4679 said:


> Oh my goodness....how gorgeous.  My DGD5 told me this weekend...."I want the blue Tiana gown that she wears just after she falls down and gets 'benni-eggs' (beignets) all over her...and I want blue 'glubs' (gloves) and a blue crown."  Wow...she isn't demanding, is she?


That is so adorable!!  I love it!  Tessa wants to try to make beignets again.  But, she wants them to be good this time.  Picky picky. 

Did you send one of your friends to my etsy shop?  If so, thank you!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Juliet just got on the bus. Do I try to go back to sleep for another hour to hour & a half til the girls get up or do I sew with no interuptions?


I vote for sleep!!!  I would love to go back to bed today!



aksunshine said:


> Awww, same year too? He is such a cutie! I was looking at the photobucket account at boys things yesterday. Lots of Sawyer on there. BTW, Matt and I had serious issues picking a boy name and Sawyer, as well as Ronin, were names I really liked!


Yes, he was born in June 13, 2006.  So, I'll always have a special place in my heart for Levi.    Thank you for saying yo ulike Sawyers name, too!  I always get "I know a girl named Sawyer" when we tell someone his name.  UGH!  Don't people know that Sawyer is a boy's name? 



tricia said:


>


Too cute!!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> She (Jennifer Paganelli) is having a fabric sale at her house in early May- is anyone else going? Carla will be there too!


I know someone who will be there!  But, I'm not sure if she'd want me to post it.  I'll ask her!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> You guys look so cute!  Now all you need is matching shirts with heather's cuties on them!
> 
> This is super cute!  I really need to get to work on my toy story outfits.  My youngest dd has been begging for one.  I haven't had as much time to sew lately with all of the tests on my stomach, birthdays, homeschooling, etc.  Ugh!  For my test yesterday, it took 4 VERY painful tries to get the IV in!!!!  Yuck!


Well...I already have the shirts!  

Oh, I feel for you on the IVs.  It's so painful when they don't get it right the first time!  Every time they try to put one in my hand, I tell them they won't be able to do it.  But, they never believe me!  So, they poke me 4 times and dig around before they figure out they can't put an IV in my hand and then they put it somewhere else.  UGH!! Thankfully I haven't had to have one for a while now.  I hope they can figure out what's going on with you very soon. 



minnie2 said:


> Some of you may not be aware that Carla is putting some of her most popular patterns out in paper form!!!!  I am so EXCITED for her!!!!


That ruffled purse is FABULOUS!  I love it!  You know I love the totes and the Marlo tops, too!



teresajoy said:


>


SO cute!!! You know who is going to want this shirt when she sees it, don't you?  



mom2rtk said:


> BTW: You and Heather look SMASHING in those pettis!!!


Thank you, my dear! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> But I didn't get the sewing done I should have.  Today I have nail appt at 10, then I am going to finish the ruffled diaper cover.  Then it is the two elephant costumes. And finally the Disney shirts that have to be finished by Sunday evening.  If I get it all done I will try to get Jammies done for Mothers day for Mom.
> 
> I did get to the dump with two truck loads of tires all by 8:30 am.
> 
> Sorry I have not been keeping up well with all the beautiful clothing and posts.  Time is counting down for our trip and I feel like I am going nuts with DH being gone and all the work, but the sun came out and I have a nice tan.


I can't believe your trip is coming up in 4 days!! YAY!!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


>


She is such a cutie!!!  Happy birthday to her too!!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I can't wait to see her in it! I sure hope you get pictures with Tiana!
> 
> Oh, you must make the blue gown!!! It will be gorgeous, I know!!!
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe I posted those pictures with no embarrassment! That in itself should embarrass me, shouldn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.... She is so pretty!



Thanks! I can't wait to see it on her either! I finished my adjustments to the full length sage green gloves last night and they MAKE the gown!  I still need to do the headpiece.

And don't you LOVE getting to the point in life where you just don't embarrass very easily????????? 

I'm feeling old today. My baby turns 17 today! Here we were almost 17 years ago:






And here he was on the first day of school last fall:






You guys with the TINY babies...... don't blink...... I SWEAR that's all I did and now we're talking colleges........


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I plan to be there, but Im not sure which day- I just know when I went to the winter sale (I went on day 1 and day3) and day 3 a lot of fabric was gone!

This time, Hannah's follow up eye appt is on May 5th, and its way out in Hartford, so I guess Day 2 will be when I go. I will have Hannah with me, probably not Megan.
I feel like I have to make something to wear LOL- but doubt I have time.

Truth is...I dont want to make this clown suit. There I said.
Now. Im off to force myself to sew.


BUTT RUFFLES- How do you apply yours?

I have done them, but didnt love how they looked ( sewed right sides together, pressed ruffle down and top stitched, but it looked lumpy, so I sewed grosgrain ribbon over the tops of them- but I dont want to do that with the clown suit., so thought maybe there is a better way...


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> That is so adorable!!  I love it!  Tessa wants to try to make beignets again.  But, she wants them to be good this time.  Picky picky.
> 
> Did you send one of your friends to my etsy shop?  If so, thank you!!!!



Well, I made them with Mia on Saturday and I didn't do them EXACTLY like I was suppose to.  They didn't look right but tasted yummy!!  Lots of powdered sugar disguised how they "looked".  Ha!

I don't know...was it my friend named Jennifer?  I have been talking about getting an embroidery machine ever since I found these DISboards.  She didn't even know how to sew and before I was able to get one, she went down and bought one.  She is loving it.  I had mentioned you to her several times so if that is who it is...then YES!  I also have told several other people about your etsy shop so it could be several others too.  


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NiniMorris

Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.

I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!

I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.

We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.











The cute little flower embroidery came from Embroidery Boutique.  I even got them loaded into my E*sy shop...I guess it was a productive day after all!


##################

Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!
> 
> I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.
> 
> We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cute little flower embroidery came from Embroidery Boutique.  I even got them loaded into my E*sy shop...I guess it was a productive day after all!
> 
> 
> ##################
> 
> Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!
> 
> 
> Nini



Prayers and strength to you today Nini.  I'm glad you were at a point where sewing therapy would help. What a cheerful looking dress for spring!


----------



## birdie757

I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!

I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I am having one of those days today. I've been feeling some stress lately.  Plus, I'm not feeling well and I was up most of the night last night.  I couldn't volunteer at Tessa's school today and she was so upset.  So, I had to send her to school upset and now I'm feeling sick and guilty.  In other words, I totally understand.
> 
> 2.)He's a party pooper!  I think you should just repost "the pants" picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.)Henry is obsessed with the lawn!  But, like my uncle said, he prefers my parents colorful yard (lots of dandelions) to our boring golf course yard any day!  I just like that I can go outside barefoot and not worry too much about stepping on prickers.
> 
> 4.)I'll be at Disneyland the last week of May and I'll try to remember to check for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 5.)Why on earth would they take out the cutest prince in the park?
> 
> 
> 6.)Yes, Arminda takes after her Aunt Heather (and her mom) in the food on the face and clothing department!  We are all really good at missing our mouths when we eat or drink.  It's a skill we're rather proud of.
> 
> 
> 7.)That is so adorable!!  I love it!  Tessa wants to try to make beignets again.  But, she wants them to be good this time.  Picky picky.
> 
> 
> 8.)Thank you for saying yo ulike Sawyers name, too!  I always get "I know a girl named Sawyer" when we tell someone his name.  UGH!  Don't people know that Sawyer is a boy's name?


Boy, you had a lot of things I wanted to comment on!!! 
1.) I'm sorry you aren't feeling well!  Please try to take some time to just relax today, ok? You KNOW how I worry about you! 

2.)I was thinking of it!!! 

3.) Lydia was telling me how gorgeous Mom and Dad's lawn was the other day! "It's like an ocean of yellow!"

4.)OOOH! Wouldn't that be cool to run into Janet!!! Get her autograph!!  and pictures!

5.)Exactly what I was thinking!!! 

6.) Oh yeah we are just THAT cool! It's a skill that several of our cousins posses as well! 

7.)That just crackyed me up!! Remember NO CANOLA oil!!! 

8.)Why do people feel the need to say such stupid things?? 



HeatherSue said:


> SO cute!!! You know who is going to want this shirt when she sees it, don't you?



Hmm... who???  



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see it on her either! I finished my adjustments to the full length sage green gloves last night and they MAKE the gown!  I still need to do the headpiece.
> 
> And don't you LOVE getting to the point in life where you just don't embarrass very easily?????????
> 
> I'm feeling old today. My baby turns 17 today! Here we were almost 17 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he was on the first day of school last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with the TINY babies...... don't blink...... I SWEAR that's all I did and now we're talking colleges........



JANET!!! You literally just made me cry! Your son is so very handsome. He was such a beautiful baby too. 

You are SOOOO right. I know I didn't realize when Corey was a baby just how FAST the time would go. People tell you, but wow, until you suddenly look up and your baby is a man, you just don't realize.  I just pray I did a good enough job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Truth is...I dont want to make this clown suit. There I said.
> Now. Im off to force myself to sew.
> 
> 
> BUTT RUFFLES- How do you apply yours?
> 
> I have done them, but didnt love how they looked ( sewed right sides together, pressed ruffle down and top stitched, but it looked lumpy, so I sewed grosgrain ribbon over the tops of them- but I dont want to do that with the clown suit., so thought maybe there is a better way...



Admitting it is the first step!! 

I do my ruffles like Carla shows in the Portrait Peasant pattern. I cut strips for the ruffle and then another attachment stirp. That way, I don't have all the bulk and I just think it looks nicer than having the entire ruffle on the outside (for me anyway, I'm bad at sewing straight!)


----------



## gonzalesphd

I  need about a yard of phineas & ferb fabric & I can't find any.   Can anyone help me?


----------



## BBGirl

ireland_nicole said:


> Can y'all please pray for my Dad again?  I don't know if I shared, but they had to put him back in the hospital on IV antibiotics for the infection they let go too long before (I begged them to keep him on the IV antibiotics before, but they said it wasn't needed).  Anyway, the antibiotics aren't even enough; he has a massive infection, not just in the wound, but in the bone itself.  They're going to do surgery in the morning to remove the lowest remaining couple of inches of the femur, and as much other tissue as they can.  My heart is just broken.  I'm so worried that even after all this we're going to lose him, or they may have to take so much a prosthesis won't be possible.  And I feel so guilty for being here instead of there- I can't help but think if I'd been closer I could have forced someone to listen to me.



prayers said


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

gonzalesphd said:


> I  need about a yard of phineas & ferb fabric & I can't find any.   Can anyone help me?



They make P & F fabric!?!? Ohhhh, I hope Juliet doesn't find this out!



QUICK QUESTION
I made an Emma swing top with a disney fabric for the contrast and the bottom ruffle. I am making easy fits to go with it. Would you make the easy fits out of the DIsney print and a contrast ruffle or make the ruffle the DIsney print like on the top?


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> B
> 4.)OOOH! Wouldn't that be cool to run into Janet!!! Get her autograph!!  and pictures!
> 
> 
> JANET!!! You literally just made me cry! Your son is so very handsome. He was such a beautiful baby too.
> 
> You are SOOOO right. I know I didn't realize when Corey was a baby just how FAST the time would go. People tell you, but wow, until you suddenly look up and your baby is a man, you just don't realize.  I just pray I did a good enough job!



I would LOVE to sign an autograph for someone!! Katie has before, but I never have! I admit it ..... I'm small..... I would totally be into the attention!   Heck....with 3 kids you'd think I have all the thanks and admiration I need from them, but surprisingly not.......  

I think we'll be there the 2nd and 3rd of June. HeatherSue, will you be there that long? It would be so cool to run into you!

And thanks for the comments on my "baby". He's taller than me now and it's an odd sensation! (But at around 115 pounds, I think I could still take him!)


----------



## teresajoy

gonzalesphd said:


> I  need about a yard of phineas & ferb fabric & I can't find any.   Can anyone help me?



I've never seen it, but I'll be on the lookout! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> They make P & F fabric!?!? Ohhhh, I hope Juliet doesn't find this out!
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK QUESTION
> I made an Emma swing top with a disney fabric for the contrast and the bottom ruffle. I am making easy fits to go with it. Would you make the easy fits out of the DIsney print and a contrast ruffle or make the ruffle the DIsney print like on the top?



I would try to mimic the way you did the top, with the contrasting ruffle in the Disney print. I was actually thinking about this this morning. I had considered making Lydia pants to go with her zoo shirt, and was trying to figure out which look I liked best! 



mom2rtk said:


> I would LOVE to sign an autograph for someone!! Katie has before, but I never have! I admit it ..... I'm small..... I would totally be into the attention!   Heck....with 3 kids you'd think I have all the thanks and admiration I need from them, but surprisingly not.......
> 
> I think we'll be there the 2nd and 3rd of June. HeatherSue, will you be there that long? It would be so cool to run into you!
> 
> And thanks for the comments on my "baby". He's taller than me now and it's an odd sensation! (But at around 115 pounds, I think I could still take him!)



I would be so in awe to actually meet you! You are a superstar around here! 

Yeah, you'd think you'd have all the admiration you'd need with three kids... weird... 

It is odd when they are taller than you, isn't it! Corey passed me a few years ago. He weighs more than me too, so I don't think I could take him! (he will be 18 in June)


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Both of my boys are taller than me.  It is such a weird feeling isn't it?  I mean looking up to your "baby" dosen't seem right does it?


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I would be so in awe to actually meet you! You are a superstar around here!
> 
> Yeah, you'd think you'd have all the admiration you'd need with three kids... weird...
> 
> It is odd when they are taller than you, isn't it! Corey passed me a few years ago. He weighs more than me too, so I don't think I could take him! (he will be 18 in June)



Awww... shucks....... you're making my day better and better.  Thanks!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Both of my boys are taller than me.  It is such a weird feeling isn't it?  I mean looking up to your "baby" dosen't seem right does it?



Yeah... I'm still trying to get used to it. A little different than when we looked down at them as babies!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Both of my boys are taller than me.  It is such a weird feeling isn't it?  I mean looking up to your "baby" dosen't seem right does it?




Yeah, but it makes their behinds much easier to smack!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Yeah, but it makes their behinds much easier to smack!


----------



## Granna4679

Denise - Happy Birthday to your little one.  She is so cute!

Minnie2 - I can't remember if I commented on the purses.  I really like all of them but the ruffled one is just perfect.

Tricia - That A-line outfit is so cute.  I guess I never thought about using it for a top (only made dresses with that pattern so far) but I can see some of those for the summer for my DGDs (and they are sooooo easy).

Teresa - I love the "zoo" outfit.  It really makes her look grown up.  The "monkey" in the tree picture is cute!

Janet - Happy Birthday to your baby boy too!!

Nini - I am thinking about you today.  Those anniversary days are so hard.  I lost my mom when I was 28 and my dad when I was 39 (quite a few years ago).  The anniversary of the days they passed away are so hard still for me.  



birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!
> 
> I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.



Ooooohhhh....another little girl to sew for.  Just think of all the coordinating outfits you can make.
What is the first name....maybe we can help you with the middle name?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUICK QUESTION
> I made an Emma swing top with a disney fabric for the contrast and the bottom ruffle. I am making easy fits to go with it. Would you make the easy fits out of the DIsney print and a contrast ruffle or make the ruffle the DIsney print like on the top?



I would make it the same as the top (with disney fabric for the contrast)


----------



## tmh0206

birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!
> 
> I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.



so what is the choice for the first name if you dont mind saying?? and congratulations, God always knows what to do, but who says there isn't a boy in your future?


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!
> 
> I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.
> 
> We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cute little flower embroidery came from Embroidery Boutique.  I even got them loaded into my E*sy shop...I guess it was a productive day after all!
> 
> 
> ##################
> 
> Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini,  I'm sorry this is such a hard day for you. These anniversaries always are.  

I'm so glad you were able to sew today and that it helped ease your pain a little.  The dress is absolutely adorable! And, your pictures posted perfectly! Just the right size and everything! 





birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!
> 
> I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.



Congratulations on the new little girl! Sisters are so much fun! I don't know what I'd do without mine!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> And here he was on the first day of school last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with the TINY babies...... don't blink...... I SWEAR that's all I did and now we're talking colleges........


Go ahead and make me cry, why dontcha?  He's such a handsome boy and he was a beautiful baby!  

It's a big day for little Disboutiquer's birthdays!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Truth is...I dont want to make this clown suit. There I said.
> Now. Im off to force myself to sew.
> 
> 
> BUTT RUFFLES- How do you apply yours?
> 
> I have done them, but didnt love how they looked ( sewed right sides together, pressed ruffle down and top stitched, but it looked lumpy, so I sewed grosgrain ribbon over the tops of them- but I dont want to do that with the clown suit., so thought maybe there is a better way...


I've never made butt ruffles.  But, I just wanted to apologize for letting my anti-clownness rub off on you! 



Granna4679 said:


> I don't know...was it my friend named Jennifer?  I have been talking about getting an embroidery machine ever since I found these DISboards.  She didn't even know how to sew and before I was able to get one, she went down and bought one.  She is loving it.  I had mentioned you to her several times so if that is who it is...then YES!  I also have told several other people about your etsy shop so it could be several others too.


I think her name might have been Jennifer.  She told me that her friend Anita told her about me and that you talk to me on a blog.  I assumed she meant the Disboards since I don't blog!  Thank you for spreading the word!



NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!
> 
> Nini


Now I'm totally crying. I'm sorry you have to relive that horrible day every year.  I can't imagine how awful that day must have been for you.    I just gave Sawyer an extra hug and kiss, too. 

The little flower dress is adorable!! It makes me happy!



birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!
> 
> I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.


Congratulations on having another little girl!! I was disappointed at both of my anatomy ultrasounds for a split second.  I think I would have been disappointed no matter what, unless they told me I was having twin- one of each.    Sisters are a wonderful thing, so I think it's great you're having another girl!  



teresajoy said:


> You are SOOOO right. I know I didn't realize when Corey was a baby just how FAST the time would go. People tell you, but wow, until you suddenly look up and your baby is a man, you just don't realize. I just pray I did a good enough job!


Teresa, you did a fabulous job.  Look at that kid- he's wonderful!



gonzalesphd said:


> I  need about a yard of phineas & ferb fabric & I can't find any.   Can anyone help me?


I've never seen any, sorry!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUICK QUESTION
> I made an Emma swing top with a disney fabric for the contrast and the bottom ruffle. I am making easy fits to go with it. Would you make the easy fits out of the DIsney print and a contrast ruffle or make the ruffle the DIsney print like on the top?


I would do the ruffle in Disney print, like you did the top.



mom2rtk said:


> I think we'll be there the 2nd and 3rd of June. HeatherSue, will you be there that long? It would be so cool to run into you!
> 
> And thanks for the comments on my "baby". He's taller than me now and it's an odd sensation! (But at around 115 pounds, I think I could still take him!)


Darn it!  I'm leaving on May 30!  I would have loved to meet you!  I'm still not sure which days I'll be at Disneyland.  I'll have to take a look at the park hours and such.  



teresajoy said:


> It is odd when they are taller than you, isn't it! Corey passed me a few years ago. He weighs more than me too, so I don't think I could take him! (he will be 18 in June)


You could still take him because he'd never fight his mommy.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Both of my boys are taller than me.  It is such a weird feeling isn't it?  I mean looking up to your "baby" dosen't seem right does it?


*lalalalalalalalalala*  I can't hear all of this talk about kids growing up too fast. 



Granna4679 said:


> Nini - I am thinking about you today.  Those anniversary days are so hard.  I lost my mom when I was 28 and my dad when I was 39 (quite a few years ago).  The anniversary of the days they passed away are so hard still for me.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.     

Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> Ooooohhhh....another little girl to sew for.  Just think of all the coordinating outfits you can make.
> What is the first name....maybe we can help you with the middle name?





tmh0206 said:


> so what is the choice for the first name if you dont mind saying?? and congratulations, God always knows what to do, but who says there isn't a boy in your future?





teresajoy said:


> Congratulations on the new little girl! Sisters are so much fun! I don't know what I'd do without mine!





HeatherSue said:


> Congratulations on having another little girl!! I was disappointed at both of my anatomy ultrasounds for a split second.  I think I would have been disappointed no matter what, unless they told me I was having twin- one of each.    Sisters are a wonderful thing, so I think it's great you're having another girl!



Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!

I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.

I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> She (Jennifer Paganelli) is having a fabric sale at her house in early May- is anyone else going? Carla will be there too!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I plan to be there, but Im not sure which day- I just know when I went to the winter sale (I went on day 1 and day3) and day 3 a lot of fabric was gone!
> 
> This time, Hannah's follow up eye appt is on May 5th, and its way out in Hartford, so I guess Day 2 will be when I go. I will have Hannah with me, probably not Megan.
> I feel like I have to make something to wear LOL- but doubt I have time.



NICOLE - I am planning on going to the Sisboom sale.  We need to meet up.  I am currently planning on coming down on the Friday so I can meet Carla before she heads home on Saturday.  We should meet - the big girls can play with Louie while we moms and babys talk.

I finally uploaded some pics so I just have to share some of Megan.  She is 5 months old this week.  She is a BIG girl - wearing size 9 -12 months already.  I made her a pair of easy fits last week and had to make a size 2 to fit over her cloth bum.  The aline I made was a size 1/2!


----------



## ellenbenny

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.



I totally love my table, which is a counter height bar type table that DH put a top onto for me to make it the size I wanted.  I think this would be similar to a counter height kitchen table.  I have never had nor tried an actual cutting table, so I can't compare I suppose.

I know I posted this pic before, but this shows my table.  Not huge, but it does the trick for most things.  When I need to lay out something large I use the pool table (which is at the other end of the room), but it is too low and it kills my back to work at it for very long.






If you look closely you can see that it was a round table before DH added the top.  We bought the table and chairs originally to sit at while playing pool, but noone really uses the pool table anyway, so now I use the chairs to pile things on, as you can see.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.
> 
> I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!




Congratulations!  Having another girl to sew for will be great.  I know I can't speak for everyone, but I loved having a sister, and we have always gotten along great.  She is still my best friend, even though we don't live close to one another.


----------



## NiniMorris

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.



I have one of the cutting tables from Joann's a few years ago.  (The one they have now is terrible!)  It is suppose to close up, but now that I have the room it is NEVER closed! 

I also have a board that I added some batting to and made an ironing surface that fits on top when I need an ironing surface.  I actually leave it on top 99% of the time and just put my cutting mat on top of that when I need to cut!

...and my cutting table IS counter top height...so I guess you can say I am absolutely MO help here!  LOL

Nini


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...*because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT*.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!



OK, I had to laugh at this, as my mother always checks the initials too.  my cousin just had a baby girl on Friday and obviously they don't do this, cause her initials are COMB.  Well, I guess that is not bad, but mom prefers if they really don't spell anything.



snubie said:


> NICOLE - I am planning on going to the Sisboom sale.  We need to meet up.  I am currently planning on coming down on the Friday so I can meet Carla before she heads home on Saturday.  We should meet - the big girls can play with Louie while we moms and babys talk.
> 
> I finally uploaded some pics so I just have to share some of Megan.  She is 5 months old this week.  She is a BIG girl - wearing size 9 -12 months already.  I made her a pair of easy fits last week and had to make a size 2 to fit over her cloth bum.  The aline I made was a size 1/2!



She is looking really cute lately.  Gotta love a baby with a little bit of chubbiness, those skinny ones are just no fun. 



mom2rtk said:


> I would LOVE to sign an autograph for someone!! Katie has before, but I never have! I admit it ..... I'm small..... I would totally be into the attention!   Heck....with 3 kids you'd think I have all the thanks and admiration I need from them, but surprisingly not.......
> 
> I think we'll be there the 2nd and 3rd of June. HeatherSue, will you be there that long? It would be so cool to run into you!
> 
> And thanks for the comments on my "baby". He's taller than me now and it's an odd sensation! (But at around 115 pounds, I think I could still take him!)



I am still getting used to having my DS taller than me.  He was exactly my height in June, but now he has blown me away and is still only 12.



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the Toy Story outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ruffle bag!  I made one from a pattern but your is so much better.  I will have to modify.  Do your ruffles go all the way around?
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl turns one today!!  I made her a birthday dress but I am saving it for her party on Sat.  I wil post pictures then.



Cute,  Happy Birthday little one.



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see it on her either! I finished my adjustments to the full length sage green gloves last night and they MAKE the gown!  I still need to do the headpiece.
> 
> And don't you LOVE getting to the point in life where you just don't embarrass very easily?????????
> 
> I'm feeling old today. My baby turns 17 today! Here we were almost 17 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he was on the first day of school last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with the TINY babies...... don't blink...... I SWEAR that's all I did and now we're talking colleges........



Cute pics.  Hard to believe how quickly they grow up some days.



NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!
> 
> I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.
> 
> We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cute little flower embroidery came from Embroidery Boutique.  I even got them loaded into my E*sy shop...I guess it was a productive day after all!
> 
> 
> ##################
> 
> Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!
> 
> 
> Nini



What an adorable VIDA, love the spring colours, glad it made you feel a little better.



teresajoy said:


> She was so excited! She LOVES going to the zoo! She was a little disappointed when she found out the giraffes probably wouldn't be out yet, but she was still excited!
> 
> It was SOOOOO much fun making something just because I wanted too and not because I had to! I need to do more of this!



Great top Teresa.  Oh, and I love the little monkey's new haircut, it looks really good on her.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> Nicole, I'm praying for your Dad.
> 
> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:



JUST BEAUTIFUL!!  



2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



ADORABLE!!  Maybe I can get the Jessie and Woody bowling shirts that were SUPOSE TO be for my son's b-day party done in time for the movie instead  



minnie2 said:


>



I love that purse!!  I wonder if I could make a diaper bag with ruffles like that...hmmmm!



teresajoy said:


> Our zoo opens today, so my Mom took Lydia on a little Zoo field trip. Yesterday, I was telling Lydia that I should make her a zoo outfit. You know what she said??? She said, "You know, I don't need a special outfit for EVERYTHING I do"!  Where did I go wrong???
> 
> Of course, I didn't listen to her, and she helped me design and make this cute little top. We used the Criss-cross top pattern from YCMT. It went together really quickly.



_"You know, I don't need a special outfit for EVERYTHING I do"_ You would think she'd know those words would be seen as a challenge wouldn't you?   I love the top, and I love her idea to pose in the tree!  



mom2rtk said:


> I'm feeling old today. My baby turns 17 today! Here we were almost 17 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he was on the first day of school last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with the TINY babies...... don't blink...... I SWEAR that's all I did and now we're talking colleges........



Awww, beautiful little baby and such a handsome young man.  Not blinking here, and they are still growing up too fast for my liking.  I tell everyone this baby is going to stay a baby whether she likes it or not!  I think maybe if I never put her down, whadya think?



NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!
> 
> I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.
> 
> We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.



I'm sorry this is a sad day for you   The dress is lovely, I'm glad you had some time to yourself to make something to bring a little creative fun to the day.



birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!
> 
> I won't lie that there was a tad bit of disappointment from me that I wouldn't ever get my little boy.  Dh quickly mentioned all the coordinating Disney outfits and princesses dresses in my future....it made me realize that we do a good job raising girls so God knew what to send.  We are very excitedly trying to come up with a name now...we pretty much have the first name but are having a hard time with the middle.



My sister was a little bummed when she found out her 3rd was another girl too.  Boys are really hard to sew for past a certain age, so I know you'll have fun creating for another princess!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Both of my boys are taller than me.  It is such a weird feeling isn't it?  I mean looking up to your "baby" dosen't seem right does it?



I'm only 4' 11" and my 5 year old is almost taller than me   Thank goodness he got his Daddy's genes in the height department!  My ten year old niece has been taller than me for some time now and reminds me about it every time I see her 



ellenbenny said:


> I totally love my table, which is a counter height bar type table that DH put a top onto for me to make it the size I wanted.  I think this would be similar to a counter height kitchen table.  I have never had nor tried an actual cutting table, so I can't compare I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see that it was a round table before DH added the top.  We bought the table and chairs originally to sit at while playing pool, but noone really uses the pool table anyway, so now I use the chairs to pile things on, as you can see.



I love your work area!!  Mental note: must have a wall of cubbies for my sewing room in the new house.  I can't even wrap my head around how nice it would be to have my own space!  My fabric is in the basement and my sewing desk is in my dinning room, which of course makes my dinning table the "cutting table" 

OKAY, just bought my first round of GIRLIE fabrics!!  Gotta get to sewing!!  I think all the fabric stores in Omaha now know I'm having a GIRL


----------



## tricia

So, I'm just sorting out which pics from our March cruise that I want to print and frame, and I thought I would share 2 of my favourites with you.










And one more to show just how big my little boys are getting


----------



## teresajoy

snubie said:


> NICOLE - I am planning on going to the Sisboom sale.  We need to meet up.  I am currently planning on coming down on the Friday so I can meet Carla before she heads home on Saturday.  We should meet - the big girls can play with Louie while we moms and babys talk.
> 
> I finally uploaded some pics so I just have to share some of Megan.  She is 5 months old this week.  She is a BIG girl - wearing size 9 -12 months already.  I made her a pair of easy fits last week and had to make a size 2 to fit over her cloth bum.  The aline I made was a size 1/2!



Stacey, Megan is so adorable!!! I can't believe she is 5 months already!!! I would just love to give her a big squeeze! 


ellenbenny said:


> If you look closely you can see that it was a round table before DH added the top.  We bought the table and chairs originally to sit at while playing pool, but noone really uses the pool table anyway, so now I use the chairs to pile things on, as you can see.



Isn't that what chairs are for??



ellenbenny said:


> Congratulations!  Having another girl to sew for will be great.  I know I can't speak for everyone, but I loved having a sister, and we have always gotten along great.  She is still my best friend, even though we don't live close to one another.



I know exactly how you feel! I'm glad my sister doesn't live far away, I couldn't take it! 



tricia said:


> 1.)She is looking really cute lately.  Gotta love a baby with a little bit of chubbiness, those skinny ones are just no fun.
> 
> 
> 2.)Great top Teresa.  Oh, and I love the little monkey's new haircut, it looks really good on her.



1.) HEY NOW!!!  

But,  oh how I longed for a nice round little baby when Arminda was little! The endless doctor's appointments and testing and specialists and the ever mounting medcal bills (only to discover that of all things, she was "just small") was exhausting. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> 1.)_"You know, I don't need a special outfit for EVERYTHING I do"_ You would think she'd know those words would be seen as a challenge wouldn't you?
> 2.)I love the top, and I love her idea to pose in the tree!


1.) I know, seriously, right? 
2.)Thanks! 



tricia said:


> So, I'm just sorting out which pics from our March cruise that I want to print and frame, and I thought I would share 2 of my favourites with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more to show just how big my little boys are getting



These are wonderful pictures! You guys look great! How old are your boys?


----------



## ellenbenny

Can anyone tell me what chest size the largest Molly peasant or Cathy top goes to?  The pattern says size 11/12, but not sure what chest size that corresponds to.  I haven't bought either pattern yet, but if they will work for a 29.5" chest measurement then I will probably buy one of them for a big give top.  

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> I finally finished my Tiana gown. It took WAY longer than I expected, but here goes:







2cutekidz said:


> We can't wait for the new Toy Story to come out!!  Of course I had to make a littke something for Em. OF course she insisted ona set for hed Chrissa doll  I hope to get a set made for Little Man too.



This is just so adorable. What was the pattern you used for the top? Her whole outfit just looks great. 



teresajoy said:


> Our zoo opens today, so my Mom took Lydia on a little Zoo field trip. Yesterday, I was telling Lydia that I should make her a zoo outfit. You know what she said??? She said, "You know, I don't need a special outfit for EVERYTHING I do"!  Where did I go wrong???



Wow!! That hair cut sure made a difference! It looks so full. Kirsta got her cut about the same length not long ago, and her's looks really full also. I think the outfit is adorable. I'm going to have to check out that pattern. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.



I used to sit on the floor. Now I'd never be able to get up off of it, if I tried that. I use those bed risers on the dining room table. You'd probably use the table more. And you do have space now for it, right? But then, you could always start with the folding table, to see how much you'd use it.


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


>


Look how cute she is!  the top is cute too.



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the ruffle bag!  I made one from a pattern but your is so much better.  I will have to modify.  Do your ruffles go all the way around?


Thanks!  Yes there is ruffles on both sides.  Each side is different.


Camping Griswalds said:


> I ADORE the ruffled purse/tote!  Ruffles for adults!!!!!  Hooray!
> 
> 
> Also love how you got a crayon holder on a tote.  That would be so awesome to have in my vehichle with a coloring book and some other quiet activites!


Thanks!  The crayon bag is The Scientific Seamstress Tailored Totes pattern.  It gives so many options!  Those 3 pags in that one picture were all the same pattern with different options inside and out.  The crayon one and the Tink one have crayon holders inside.



HeatherSue said:


> That ruffled purse is FABULOUS!  I love it!  You know I love the totes and the Marlo tops, too!


Thanks!


Prayers to all who need them and Happy Birthday to the birthday people


----------



## itsheresomewhere

SallyfromDE said:


> I used to sit on the floor. Now I'd never be able to get up off of it, if I tried that. I use those bed risers on the dining room table. You'd probably use the table more. And you do have space now for it, right? But then, you could always start with the folding table, to see how much you'd use it.



I could never get off the floor.   If I arrange the space correctly, I have a good amount of room for it.  I found a nice table on CL very cheap so I may go for it.  Once I learn how to post pictures, then I will post my studio/mom's stress reducing room.


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> 1.) HEY NOW!!!
> 
> But,  oh how I longed for a nice round little baby when Arminda was little! The endless doctor's appointments and testing and specialists and the ever mounting medcal bills (only to discover that of all things, she was "just small") was exhausting.
> 
> 
> These are wonderful pictures! You guys look great! How old are your boys?




Oh, no insult to tiny little things.  (sometimes I wish my boys were tiny, then they wouldn't eat as much )

My boys are 8 and 12 right now, but their birthdays are coming up in June, then I will have an official teenager.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did get one thing done today on the sewing projects.  The ruffled diaper cover.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did get one thing done today on the sewing projects.  The ruffled diaper cover.



Those are really cute. 


Speaking of baby patterns.  Does anyone else find the Bubble pattern runs really big?  I cut out a 3 mos, and it looks like it would fit a toddler.  My little square, was 1 x 1, so it is not that I printed it wrong.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.


Congrats on the new embroidery machine.  You must post pictures of it!  I use a serving table and it works great for me, better than the cramps from the floor.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Truth is...I dont want to make this clown suit. There I said.
> Now. Im off to force myself to sew.
> BUTT RUFFLES- How do you apply yours?


I know how you feel, I don't want to make elephant costumes either.  I cut the back and sewed the ruffles to the top then sewed the bottom to the seam and so on.  Sorry that was not clear at all.


NiniMorris said:


> Today is a lousy day....it is the fifth anniversary of the accident that took my mother's life and made my 8 year old become a different child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to kiss your kids an extra time today.  No one is guaranteed another second on this earth.  Tell everyone how much you love them...every day!
> Nini


Nini, I know God has a plan and you will see your mom someday.  It still is so very hard.  I love the cute dress and I did hug DS today.


birdie757 said:


> I just got back from my anatomy ultrasound and found out that we are having a girl!


Congrats!!!


teresajoy said:


> Of course, I didn't listen to her, and she helped me design and make this cute little top. We used the Criss-cross top pattern from YCMT. It went together really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she should sit in the tree in this outfit.


Very adorable and perfect for the zoo.


----------



## NaeNae

ellenbenny said:


> Can anyone tell me what chest size the largest Molly peasant or Cathy top goes to?  The pattern says size 11/12, but not sure what chest size that corresponds to.  I haven't bought either pattern yet, but if they will work for a 29.5" chest measurement then I will probably buy one of them for a big give top.
> 
> Thanks!



The Molly peasant and the Cathy top size 11/12 chest 28 1/4' - 30".


----------



## LKD

Aww cuute babies! 
It's so fun to see how people grow!
I guess I'll share my little self lol





Back when Aurora wore blue!




See I had a pocahontas costume back then too! 

And now to clean up the mountain I call my sewing table...


----------



## ellenbenny

NaeNae said:


> The Molly peasant and the Cathy top size 11/12 chest 28 1/4' - 30".



Thanks, that's perfect, just what I needed to know!


----------



## rie'smom

LKD said:


> Aww cuute babies!
> It's so fun to see how people grow!
> I guess I'll share my little self lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Aurora wore blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I had a pocahontas costume back then too!
> 
> And now to clean up the mountain I call my sewing table...



The school pics weren't by some chance taken in south Louisiana???? One of the teachers looks just like one of my good friends and the school looks like the elementary my kids attended.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.
> 
> I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!



 We check initials too - however my youngest DD is E---- L--- Frank so her initials are ELF and she was born Dec 3rd. She is my elf! We are very particular with names. When DD#1 was in utero we were discussing names and wanted to look at names in our family - my GreatGrandmom's name was Albina - she was from Italy - We called her Grandma Beans" My dad says "you can not name her after her then she'd be Beans Frank" --- My husband liked the name Eaton for a boy - I said no --- Eaton Frank, I don't think so."


----------



## llaxton

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.
> 
> I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!



How about Emily Rose or Emily Grace


----------



## rie'smom

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.
> 
> I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!



Emily Claire
Emily Marie
Emily Louise
As you can see, I'm a fan of old fashioned names. BTW, I also like the suggestion of Emily Grace.


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> Wow!! That hair cut sure made a difference! It looks so full. Kirsta got her cut about the same length not long ago, and her's looks really full also. I think the outfit is adorable. I'm going to have to check out that pattern. .



She has SUCH thick hair! I really like that you can tell with this cut! And, it's SOOO much easier to brush now!!! I love it!

I really liked this pattern, I've actually had it for quite awhile, but I forgot I bought it! 



minnie2 said:


> Look how cute she is!  the top is cute too.


Thanks Marlo! 



tricia said:


> Oh, no insult to tiny little things.  (sometimes I wish my boys were tiny, then they wouldn't eat as much )
> 
> My boys are 8 and 12 right now, but their birthdays are coming up in June, then I will have an official teenager.



I didn't take offense, don't worry! 
Teenagers aren't nearly as bad as you hear! Corey has been perfectly delightful! He was a HANDFUL up until he was about 8 or so, then things got better!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did get one thing done today on the sewing projects.  The ruffled diaper cover.



April that is the cutest little diaper cover I've ever seen! I would have LOVED those when my girls were babies! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Very adorable and perfect for the zoo.



Thanks! They had a lot of fun! The giraffes were even out, which made Lydia really happy! There were even some baby ones! She fed them lettuce! 



LKD said:


> Aww cuute babies!
> It's so fun to see how people grow!
> I guess I'll share my little self lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Aurora wore blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I had a pocahontas costume back then too!
> 
> And now to clean up the mountain I call my sewing table...



Awww, you are so cute!!! How old are you in these pictures? 
And, I don't think I ever caught what your name is? (I'm Teresa, but you probably figured that out already!)



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We check initials too - however my youngest DD is E---- L--- Frank so her initials are ELF and she was born Dec 3rd. She is my elf! We are very particular with names. When DD#1 was in utero we were discussing names and wanted to look at names in our family - my GreatGrandmom's name was Albina - she was from Italy - We called her Grandma Beans" My dad says "you can not name her after her then she'd be Beans Frank" --- My husband liked the name Eaton for a boy - I said no --- Eaton Frank, I don't think so."



Beans Frank!!!! Eaton Frank!! I love those!!!!

My Mom's last name was Sult (pronounced Salt). One of her brothers use to say he was going to name a daughter Pepper Ann. But, no one did! I think that would have been so funny!


----------



## aksunshine

My friend has a DD named Emilie Alise.


----------



## eyor44

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!



Emily Rose


----------



## eyor44

Once again I am drooling over this tread instead of working. I have a question and I hope it doesn't sound too dumb. Can you use an embroidery machine for regular sewing? 

I have killed two machines (both 25+ years old) I think it is time for a new one and am trying to decide what to get. I want an embroidery machine, but need to do regular sewing also and I can't afford two machines. My friend has a really fancy embroidery machine, but either she isn't threading it right or something as regular sewing on it is a pain. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jessica52877

eyor44 said:


> Once again I am drooling over this tread instead of working. I have a question and I hope it doesn't sound too dumb. Can you use an embroidery machine for regular sewing?
> 
> I have killed two machines (both 25+ years old) I think it is time for a new one and am trying to decide what to get. I want an embroidery machine, but need to do regular sewing also and I can't afford two machines. My friend has a really fancy embroidery machine, but either she isn't threading it right or something as regular sewing on it is a pain.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



I skipped 8+ pages but saw this and wanted to respond. 

I have a combination sewing/embroidery machine. I  mine! More to sew on, it sews like a dream! I have a friend who comes over and sews with me sometimes. She usually uses that one and I use my regular machine from Costco. Never any problems. Mine is an older model from 2001.


----------



## HeatherSue

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked::.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.


Yay for the new machines!!  I don't have a cutting table.  I currently use the floor. 



birdie757 said:


> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.


I had to tell you about a little girl we used to have in the daycare.  Her name was Emily Nicole and her last name started with a "D".  So, her initials spelled "END".  They did that on purpose because she was going to be their last! 



snubie said:


> NICOLE - I am planning on going to the Sisboom sale.  We need to meet up.  I am currently planning on coming down on the Friday so I can meet Carla before she heads home on Saturday.  We should meet - the big girls can play with Louie while we moms and babys talk.
> 
> I finally uploaded some pics so I just have to share some of Megan.  She is 5 months old this week.  She is a BIG girl - wearing size 9 -12 months already.  I made her a pair of easy fits last week and had to make a size 2 to fit over her cloth bum.  The aline I made was a size 1/2!


I'm so jealous that you all get to go to the JP sale!  I wasn't sure if you'd want me to announce that you were going, so I'm glad that you piped in! 

Megan is such a beautiful baby!! She looks like her Mama!! She has such gorgeous eyes!



ellenbenny said:


> I totally love my table, which is a counter height bar type table that DH put a top onto for me to make it the size I wanted.  I think this would be similar to a counter height kitchen table.  I have never had nor tried an actual cutting table, so I can't compare I suppose.
> 
> I know I posted this pic before, but this shows my table.  Not huge, but it does the trick for most things.  When I need to lay out something large I use the pool table (which is at the other end of the room), but it is too low and it kills my back to work at it for very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see that it was a round table before DH added the top.  We bought the table and chairs originally to sit at while playing pool, but noone really uses the pool table anyway, so now I use the chairs to pile things on, as you can see.


That is such a fantastic sewing area!!  



tricia said:


> So, I'm just sorting out which pics from our March cruise that I want to print and frame, and I thought I would share 2 of my favourites with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more to show just how big my little boys are getting


You have such a great looking family!  I love your red dress- very pretty! 



teresajoy said:


> Stacey, Megan is so adorable!!! I can't believe she is 5 months already!!! I would just love to give her a big squeeze!


Now Teresa, what have I told you about walking around squeezing other people's babies?


----------



## jessica52877

itsheresomewhere said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a Brother ULT2001 and a new to me serger.  It is like my sewing room is having babies but they will be worked.
> 
> Now for a completely different question-  What would you prefer a cutting table or a counter height kitchen table.  I am getting sick of using the bed for cutting.



Congrats on your new machines. Hmmm? Not sure which I would prefer. I used to use the floor (or kitchen table if there was nothing on it). I have graduated to the coffee table now! LOL! But seriously because I like to be next to Lin and Dallas as much as possible I love coming out in the living room to cut!


----------



## RMAMom

I have really enjoyed all of the baby pictures!!!!


Emily Rose is a favorite of mine but that's because its my DGD name.
I really like Emily Claire and Emily Grace. I am also partial to the older names.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have to say....I am one of those that always check the initials...

I had a friend that had the initials of CRO...got married and her initials were COW, unless you use all four initials, then it was CROW!!

I have a sister in law that named her youngest daughter after her favorite TV show...Kate Ann Alley.....no joke...


Of course, my youngest daughter's initials are BLAM...of course she came to us with the BLA...we just added the hypen and the M!



Nini


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I had to tell you about a little girl we used to have in the daycare.  Her name was Emily Nicole and her last name started with a "D".  So, her initials spelled "END".  They did that on purpose because she was going to be their last!
> 
> 
> 2.)I'm so jealous that you all get to go to the JP sale!  I wasn't sure if you'd want me to announce that you were going, so I'm glad that you piped in!
> 
> 
> 3.)Now Teresa, what have I told you about walking around squeezing other people's babies?



1.)I had forgotten about that! I had to stop and think which Emily that was! But, I figured it out! 

2.) Me too! But, I think it's the same time as I will be going to Florida, so I won't dwell on it!

3.) I know! Sorry!


----------



## aksunshine

I am having some machine (most likely user) problems. Let me give you some background. I have a Husky Platinum 955E. I got it for Mother's Day last year. But just in the past week, I have figured, sort of, out my Reader/Writer unit. I had to haul everything into Joanns and have the lady who sold it o me show me how it worked on her computer. A few days ago I made Gabriel a taggie. I was so excited! The embroidery was a simple G with some stars added around it. I posted pics 8 or so pages back.

Anyway, when I first got started on it, I had everything all ready to go, I'd push the start button and it would get mad. Everything on the screen would flash. Four hours and dozens of trips waddling up and down the stairs (machine in basement, computer on main level), I called the lady at Joanns. We came to the conclusion that, although I have a 240 x 150 hoop and mydesign was smaller, that I needed to move it or make it smaller. On my computer screen it was w/io the edge of the hoop. Sure enough, I flipped it and it stitched!

Yesterday, Matt asked if I could make one for a lady he just did a tree job for, for her great-grandson. It did the same flashing, I simply resized it to 125 x 103 mm and it stitched!

So today I get these great designs from Heather Sue. I drove nearly 2 hours r-t to Joanns to get coordinating fabric. I get home all excited to make a Mickey taggie for Gabriel. And DARNIT if I am not having the same issues! I have tried everything! I have turned off and taken things apart, restarted, recalibrated, checked the presser foot, checked the size, tried to rotate on the machine, each several times.  

Can anyone give me any new ideas?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

eyor44 said:


> Once again I am drooling over this tread instead of working. I have a question and I hope it doesn't sound too dumb. Can you use an embroidery machine for regular sewing?
> 
> I have killed two machines (both 25+ years old) I think it is time for a new one and am trying to decide what to get. I want an embroidery machine, but need to do regular sewing also and I can't afford two machines. My friend has a really fancy embroidery machine, but either she isn't threading it right or something as regular sewing on it is a pain.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I have a Viking Designer SE and LOVE it!!
 There are some companies that do not do a good combo machine unless you want to pay outrageous amounts of money (Janome comes to my mind, I ruled them out when I did my research)
I suggest plugging into google the machine you want and put "review" in there and see what you find.
I LOVE the way mine sews- i wanted something that geared to heirloom, I love that the foot on mine comes up just a smidge when I pause while sewing- this is awesome for sewing curves, or using pin stitching, and other stuff. I bought a used one from a dealer and couldnt be happier.


Stacy- I replied on FB- Id love to catch up, might have to come 2 days in a row!!

In fact- Heather I truly believe YOU should come too! I think we should have a DISBOUTIQUER'S MEET at the SIS BOOM SALE!!!!
_ZIPPERS_
I had to put a zipper in the clown suit and found this great new way to put a zipper in- I have to say, it was so easy!
it involves glue....
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=87
(I used a little elmers instead of a glue stick and it worked great)


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> I am having some machine (most likely user) problems. Let me give you some background. I have a Husky Platinum 955E. I got it for Mother's Day last year. But just in the past week, I have figured, sort of, out my Reader/Writer unit. I had to haul everything into Joanns and have the lady who sold it o me show me how it worked on her computer. A few days ago I made Gabriel a taggie. I was so excited! The embroidery was a simple G with some stars added around it. I posted pics 8 or so pages back.
> 
> Anyway, when I first got started on it, I had everything all ready to go, I'd push the start button and it would get mad. Everything on the screen would flash. Four hours and dozens of trips waddling up and down the stairs (machine in basement, computer on main level), I called the lady at Joanns. We came to the conclusion that, although I have a 240 x 150 hoop and mydesign was smaller, that I needed to move it or make it smaller. On my computer screen it was w/io the edge of the hoop. Sure enough, I flipped it and it stitched!
> 
> Yesterday, Matt asked if I could make one for a lady he just did a tree job for, for her great-grandson. It did the same flashing, I simply resized it to 125 x 103 mm and it stitched!
> 
> So today I get these great designs from Heather Sue. I drove nearly 2 hours r-t to Joanns to get coordinating fabric. I get home all excited to make a Mickey taggie for Gabriel. And DARNIT if I am not having the same issues! I have tried everything! I have turned off and taken things apart, restarted, recalibrated, checked the presser foot, checked the size, tried to rotate on the machine, each several times.
> 
> Can anyone give me any new ideas?



Sorry...I don't have any words of wisdom...but did it come with a manual?   I'll look online and see if I can find it and see if it gives me a clue....just promise me you won't hold your breath!  LOL


Sorry...

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> _ZIPPERS_
> I had to put a zipper in the clown suit and found this great new way to put a zipper in- I have to say, it was so easy!
> it involves glue....
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=87
> (I used a little elmers instead of a glue stick and it worked great)



YES!!! I'm so glad to hear that someone else is using this method now! I really think most people think I'm kidding when I tell them I glue the zipper in first! Doesn't it make a world of difference! I've had this method bookmarked for awhile.


----------



## NiniMorris

Alicia,

Well, a quick search and I could not find the manual online.  Their website did not give a lot of information.  I'll look again in the morning and see what I can't find for you...


----------



## DisneyKings

Granna4679 said:


> This is the cutest thing ever!  I love it and all the more cuteness with the messy face!  She is adorable.



Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> Of course, I didn't listen to her, and she helped me design and make this cute little top. We used the Criss-cross top pattern from YCMT. It went together really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she should sit in the tree in this outfit.



I love it!



HeatherSue said:


> I love the bucket hat- too cute!  The personalized burp rags are going to be a hit!
> 
> Yes, Arminda takes after her Aunt Heather (and her mom) in the food on the face and clothing department!  We are all really good at missing our mouths when we eat or drink.  It's a skill we're rather proud of.



Well, perhaps we're related--I always have something on my shirt & so does DD2!



			
				Nini said:
			
		

> I decided I didn't want to feel lousy all day and thought some sewing therapy would be a good idea...I was RIGHT!
> 
> I only spent a couple hours in the studio and used some fabrics from my stash and made a cute little Vida for Spring.
> 
> We all know how hard it is for me to post pictures...I can't seem to get it right on the first try, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cute little flower embroidery came from Embroidery Boutique.  I even got them loaded into my E*sy shop...I guess it was a productive day after all!




Oh!   I love the dress!



tricia said:


> OK, I had to laugh at this, as my mother always checks the initials too.  my cousin just had a baby girl on Friday and obviously they don't do this, cause her initials are COMB.  Well, I guess that is not bad, but mom prefers if they really don't spell anything.



DD2's initials are ASK--I said she'll be so smart, people can "ask" her anything!  So far she's living up to that.


----------



## jessica52877

Alicia, I have no idea but wanted to let you know I read your question. 

So, in essence your thoughts on the other two is that they were too big correct? Can you take Heathersue's design and make it a bit smaller? Do you have a 5x7 hoop or is this a 4x4 or what size (I could just figure it out but don't feel like it with the measurements). 

I am not familiar with your machine at all so I am kind of baffled at this point and super tired .


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> Aww cuute babies!
> It's so fun to see how people grow!
> I guess I'll share my little self lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Aurora wore blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I had a pocahontas costume back then too!
> 
> And now to clean up the mountain I call my sewing table...



Awww.... how adorable! It's nice to see that you come by your love of costumes naturally!!!!

And I do love seeing Aurora in her blue. I wish they'd mix it up a bit and let Merryweather win occasionally again!


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> Alicia, I have no idea but wanted to let you know I read your question.
> 
> So, in essence your thoughts on the other two is that they were too big correct? Can you take Heathersue's design and make it a bit smaller? Do you have a 5x7 hoop or is this a 4x4 or what size (I could just figure it out but don't feel like it with the measurements).
> 
> I am not familiar with your machine at all so I am kind of baffled at this point and super tired .



Her hoop is a 230X150mm.  I'm showing a 160x260 is a 6x10" if that helps give you an idea.


----------



## LKD

teresajoy said:


> S
> 
> Awww, you are so cute!!! How old are you in these pictures?
> And, I don't think I ever caught what your name is? (I'm Teresa, but you probably figured that out already!)



Uum I was 8 in the Aurora picture and 5 in the Poca pictures? I fail at math  I was born in 89 so I think I did it right  My name is Roxie 



rie'smom said:


> The school pics weren't by some chance taken in south Louisiana???? One of the teachers looks just like one of my good friends and the school looks like the elementary my kids attended.



Oh no! This is in California! About 30 min from Disneyland, wow that's sort of creepy and awesome that there are so many similarities!



mom2rtk said:


> Awww.... how adorable! It's nice to see that you come by your love of costumes naturally!!!!
> 
> And I do love seeing Aurora in her blue. I wish they'd mix it up a bit and let Merryweather win occasionally again!



I wish they would change Aurora to her blue! I think people would mix her up with Cinderella though..if only they changed Cindy's dress back to silver! and her hair while they are at it 

I think if I ever make Aurora's gown I'll make it in blue..or maybe I'll save up the $500 so I can purchase one of yours


----------



## eyor44

jessica52877 said:


> I skipped 8+ pages but saw this and wanted to respond.
> 
> I have a combination sewing/embroidery machine. I  mine! More to sew on, it sews like a dream! I have a friend who comes over and sews with me sometimes. She usually uses that one and I use my regular machine from Costco. Never any problems. Mine is an older model from 2001.



If you wouldn't mind sharing, what brand is your machine?


----------



## visitingapril09

Camping Griswalds said:


> I ADORE the ruffled purse/tote!  Ruffles for adults!!!!!  Hooray!
> 
> 
> Also love how you got a crayon holder on a tote.  That would be so awesome to have in my vehichle with a coloring book and some other quiet activites!



Can you tell me where or how to find the pattern for the crayon tote?? That is so cute!!


----------



## t-beri

So here I am getting ready to sew at 2:00 am b/c my week was absolute crap (cleaning, planning packing...) so this is the first chance I've had and I knew only you guys would understand  So if I don't totally crash I should have new outfits to post tomorrow.  Although, I'm already feeling a bit sleepy
 Bet you guys thought I'd forgotten where I parked my machine.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

t-beri - I usually don't start sewing til about midnightor later - but I work night shift. I finished at 4am on thursday morning before I went to bed. I got about 3.5 hrs of sleep before getting up to get Juleit ready for bed. then didn't nap until about 4pm. had to be up by 545pm to get dressed for work. I usually do get more sleep than that though. I was on a roll with what I was doing.  hopefully I will have pics this weekend because I will only be staying awake enough for my eyes in the back of my head to watch the girls til DH comes home.


----------



## t-beri

mom2rtk said:


> Awww.... how adorable! It's nice to see that you come by your love of costumes naturally!!!!
> 
> And I do love seeing Aurora in her blue. I wish they'd mix it up a bit and let Merryweather win occasionally again!



Not cast members but 2 halloweens ago I saw blue and pink auroras accompanied by all 3 fairies.  It was neat.  Their costumes looked really good too.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Nini and Jessica. I do have the manual and have read through the embriodery part several times trying to find what I missed. The one thing that I can't find is when the entire screen starts flashing after I push start, it shows a hoop with an "o". I can't find what it means anywhere in the manual. The size also changes when it starts flashing to 150 x 150. I think I am just going to have to pack it all up and take it to the Viking Gallery and figure out what I am doing, or NOT doing for that matter. Thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nini and Jessica. I do have the manual and have read through the embriodery part several times trying to find what I missed. The one thing that I can't find is when the entire screen starts flashing after I push start, it shows a hoop with an "o". I can't find what it means anywhere in the manual. The size also changes when it starts flashing to 150 x 150. I think I am just going to have to pack it all up and take it to the Viking Gallery and figure out what I am doing, or NOT doing for that matter. Thanks for trying to help me.



I don't own that machine so I am no expert, but it sounds like it thinks your hoop is only 150 by 150.  Is the hoop the one that came with it which the website says should be approx 6 x 9?    Or is there a setting in the machine where you tell it which hoop you are using?  Just thoughts, I may try to research for you later.

Ellen


----------



## aksunshine

Ellen, it is a 240 x 150 hoop, and I can set it on my machine, but it won't let me. I am perplexed! But thank you!


----------



## birdie757

aksunshine said:


> Ellen, it is a 240 x 150 hoop, and I can set it on my machine, but it won't let me. I am perplexed! But thank you!



I have not used your machine but the last machine that I had there was a certain order you had to go in to get the machine to recognize the smaller hoop.  Maybe this is something that is happening   Have your tried putting your hoop on before turning on the machine?  And trying turning it on after you have the hoop on the machine to see if that makes a difference?  I sure hope you can figure it out...I would be so frustrated!


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> I wish they would change Aurora to her blue! I think people would mix her up with Cinderella though..if only they changed Cindy's dress back to silver! and her hair while they are at it



Well, I guess I understand that. But honestly..... if someone can't tell the difference between blue Aurora and Cindy... they need to turn in their membership to the princess fan club! 

Not that I'm surprised. My daughter wore a blue Belle costume at Disney a while back and you'd be surprised now many CAST MEMBERS called her Alice!


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so jealous that you all get to go to the JP sale!  I wasn't sure if you'd want me to announce that you were going, so I'm glad that you piped in!
> 
> Megan is such a beautiful baby!! She looks like her Mama!! She has such gorgeous eyes!
> 
> 
> Now Teresa, what have I told you about walking around squeezing other people's babies?





teresajoy said:


> 2.) Me too! But, I think it's the same time as I will be going to Florida, so I won't dwell on it!
> 
> 3.) I know! Sorry!



Just so you both know, if you ever want to give Megan a squeeze, come on over to Massachusetts.  We would love to see you.  Or just plan a trip to CT for a Sis boom sale and you can get two things done at once.


----------



## birdie757

Thank you guys for all the name suggestions!  Last night was the NFL draft so dh was not in "middle name" mode.  I have a few that I like right now so I will have to run them by dh.  I am really liking Emily Elise right now.  I also really liked how Emily Grace sounded too.  Dh mentioned Emily Morgan yesterday.  I guess it is a good thing we have about 6 months to decide.  

My goal today is to have a pic posted of at least one custom.  I spent the entire afternoon yesterday digitizing and got so into it I and was so distracted by people calling about the baby gender that I forgot to take dd to swim lessons!  So, today at least one complete outfit and one more cut out.

One more question, yesterday I was randomly on the dining website checking out what was available...I wasn't happy with one ressie we had.  Well, I checked an availability and in the suggestions it had a 5pm CRT ressie!  So, I took it...lol.  But I wasn't planning on doing a princess meal this time.  So I am torn on having her wear the same pink cinderella she wore to the past two princess meals (CRT and Akershaus) or making something else last minute.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Camping Griswalds

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did get one thing done today on the sewing projects.  The ruffled diaper cover.



This is deliciously cute!



My Grandfathers initials were ABC (yep on purpose) Albert Boniface Channell and I went to school with a kid whose initials were XYZ  (purpose as well).  I'm kinda dorky and like when initials spell something.  I had a friend who everyone called Todd.  His name was Thomas Owen Davis.  However none of my children have anything unique or origional like that.  We had a forrible time picking out names, so that was hard enough!  Anyway, I lilke classic names so if you are going with Emily...how about Emily Elizabeth?  Emily Grace is pretty, but I've noticed a huge increase in the name Grace.


----------



## birdie757

Camping Griswalds said:


> My Grandfathers initials were ABC (yep on purpose) Albert Boniface Channell and I went to school with a kid whose initials were XYZ  (purpose as well).  I'm kinda dorky and like when initials spell something.  I had a friend who everyone called Todd.  His name was Thomas Owen Davis.  However none of my children have anything unique or origional like that.  We had a forrible time picking out names, so that was hard enough!  Anyway, I lilke classic names so if you are going with Emily...how about Emily Elizabeth?  Emily Grace is pretty, but I've noticed a huge increase in the name Grace.



My sister's initials were ABC until she got married....Amanda Brooke Carroll...lol.  I don't think it was on purpose though.  I also know someone who was knick named Tad because of his initials...but I don't remember what his real first and middle are anymore after calling him Tad for so long.


----------



## teresajoy

LKD said:


> Uum I was 8 in the Aurora picture and 5 in the Poca pictures? I fail at math  I was born in 89 so I think I did it right  My name is Roxie



Hello Roxie!  :Wave:


visitingapril09 said:


> Can you tell me where or how to find the pattern for the crayon tote?? That is so cute!!



I think that was CarlaC's pattern, you can get it on You Can Make This.com



t-beri said:


> So here I am getting ready to sew at 2:00 am b/c my week was absolute crap (cleaning, planning packing...) so this is the first chance I've had and I knew only you guys would understand  So if I don't totally crash I should have new outfits to post tomorrow.  Although, I'm already feeling a bit sleepy
> Bet you guys thought I'd forgotten where I parked my machine.



What are you making T?



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I guess I understand that. But honestly..... if someone can't tell the difference between blue Aurora and Cindy... they need to turn in their membership to the princess fan club!
> 
> Not that I'm surprised. My daughter wore a blue Belle costume at Disney a while back and you'd be surprised now many CAST MEMBERS called her Alice!



 You would think they would know the difference, wouldn't you!



snubie said:


> Just so you both know, if you ever want to give Megan a squeeze, come on over to Massachusetts.  We would love to see you.  Or just plan a trip to CT for a Sis boom sale and you can get two things done at once.



That would be so much fun!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I spoke with DH about the costumes and had several failures.  I was paralyzed because of the all the work and was overwhelmed.  We made a choice to give them back all the fabrics, explain what didn't work and then wish them the best.

After we talked about that I was able to complete the new incredibles shirt for DD and starting the new pirate shirt this morning.  It feels great to be able to sew for pleasure again.

DH got me a new Mac book Pro for mother's day!!!!  It arrived yesterday afternoon.

I got us great seats for La Nouba at 30% off!  3 more days till we leave for Disney!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I spoke with DH about the costumes and had several failures.  I was paralyzed because of the all the work and was overwhelmed.  We made a choice to give them back all the fabrics, explain what didn't work and then wish them the best.



April, that was absolutley the best thing for you to do. I wish they hadn't pressured you into trying to do this in the first place!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

So I have only posted a couple of times on here but yall are all amazing at what you do. I want to post a picture of the first (and only so far lol) dress that I have made my daughter but I do not have enough posts yet. So I will post a couple. lol


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

The dress was far a Disney cruise that my daughter and mother took during spring break. I did not get to go.  lol


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

so I think that it is 10 posts you have to have before you can post pictures... Hopefully it will work after this one!


----------



## teresajoy

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> so I think that it is 10 posts you have to have before you can post pictures... Hopefully it will work after this one!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ok i am trying to upload from facebook and i read how to do it on the first page but its not showing up... what am i doing wrong????


----------



## ellenbenny

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok i am trying to upload from facebook and i read how to do it on the first page but its not showing up... what am i doing wrong????



I'm not sure what you are doing wrong but I have found that when I use internet explorer I can't get it to work either, when I use firefox it works fine.  Not sure why that would be.

When I use internet explorer and use the properties method it doesn't work for me either.

Edited:  I tried it again with internet explorer following the directions and all I get is a little red x where the picture should be.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ellenbenny said:


> I'm not sure what you are doing wrong but I have found that when I use internet explorer I can't get it to work either, when I use firefox it works fine.  Not sure why that would be.
> 
> When I use internet explorer and right click on the image the "copy image location" choice doesn't even show up for me.  Are you seeing that as a choice?



no it does not for me either. i tried to copy it from the properties but that didnt work so i just uploaded it to photobucket... lol a little more trouble but oh well.


----------



## ellenbenny

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...



Looks great!  You did a great job on the dress and your daughter is a cutie!


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> What are you making T?



Well, I'm trying to make some simply sweet dresses for the girls and these really cute urban bonnets.  BUT I got everything cut out last night and lost steam.  Now I'm trying to tie up loose ends before we leave for camping.  I'm hoping to AT LEAST get the bonnets done.  They'll need the sun protection.


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> So here I am getting ready to sew at 2:00 am b/c my week was absolute crap (cleaning, planning packing...) so this is the first chance I've had and I knew only you guys would understand  So if I don't totally crash I should have new outfits to post tomorrow.  Although, I'm already feeling a bit sleepy
> Bet you guys thought I'd forgotten where I parked my machine.



Who needs sleep when there is sewing to be done T?  That has been my motto the last few nights and I'm exhausted!  

And your week couldn't have been that bad, didn't you get a Dole Whip???? Yummy!


----------



## McDuck

Just had to complain and moan about my lack of sewing.  I had so hoped to have our outfits already DONE for our generational photo with my mom.  I've been busy with housework, getting ready for various trips to and from NOLA for family events, etc. etc.  About a week and a half ago I pulled all the craft paper out of my closet to organize in paper holders and Kaity woke up before I could finish.  Then I brought my fabric and patterns to my mom's to take advantage of her BIIIIIG dining table to lay out and cut it out....and she pointed out to me I had not pre-washed the fabric (which wasn't cheap--the Thomas Kinkade stuff).  

FINALLY got my fabric washed and dried and decided yesterday that I was going to clean up the disarray in the craft room/guest room/sewing room finally so I could iron the fabric and then do my best at laying out/cutting out here at my house.  Made a bigger mess getting the bookcase in the closet clear of stamp pads so I could move a shelf up to accommodate the paper holders, only to discover that for some reason, DH had nailed the front of the shelf in place--a fact I naturally didn't notice until after wondering why the bookcase was so warped and I couldn't get the shelf front to move.  So, aching back and shoulders, irritated, I left the mess on the floor and just walked away.  Intended on tackling the mess this morning during Kaitlyn's nap but was so exhausted I ended up napping myself.

I'm looking at her little Saints Super Bowl dress / toddler top I had made her (and pulled out yesterday to show our company) and hoping it will inspire me to get sewing this weekend.  That's one good thing about being so behind on the thread, I suppose, all the outfits being seen at once are sure good inspiration!!!  Everyone has done a great job!


----------



## t-beri

Yeah yeah...that was almost a week ago and it's starting to wear off.  If I don't get some REAL WDW time soon I'm gonna lose it.  

Well the potato salad is done, water on for the pasta and I'm nixing the brownies unless B wants to put them in when he gets home. So now to try to sew a little oh, no, the water is boiling.  CRAP.

Camping takes SO MUCH PREPARATION!!!  It better be a relaxing weekend is all I can say.


----------



## t-beri

ok, now, for real.  I'm cutting out the interfacing and sewing.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ellenbenny said:


> Looks great!  You did a great job on the dress and your daughter is a cutie!



Thank you soo much! I was in a rush to make it so its not the greatest but she didnt care! lol


----------



## jholbron

I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one? 

I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?  


JoEllen


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did get one thing done today on the sewing projects.  The ruffled diaper cover.


That is just too cute for words!!



tricia said:


> Speaking of baby patterns.  Does anyone else find the Bubble pattern runs really big?  I cut out a 3 mos, and it looks like it would fit a toddler.  My little square, was 1 x 1, so it is not that I printed it wrong.


I make a 6 months and I thought it ran really true to size.  It might look bigger than you're used to because of the bubble shape and it's supposed to be really full.



LKD said:


> Back when Aurora wore blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I had a pocahontas costume back then too!
> 
> And now to clean up the mountain I call my sewing table...


Aww..look at how cute you were!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We check initials too - however my youngest DD is E---- L--- Frank so her initials are ELF and she was born Dec 3rd. She is my elf! We are very particular with names. When DD#1 was in utero we were discussing names and wanted to look at names in our family - my GreatGrandmom's name was Albina - she was from Italy - We called her Grandma Beans" My dad says "you can not name her after her then she'd be Beans Frank" --- My husband liked the name Eaton for a boy - I said no --- Eaton Frank, I don't think so."


Beans Frank!  That makes me think about Henry's favorite part of "There's Something About Mary".  



teresajoy said:


> My Mom's last name was Sult (pronounced Salt). One of her brothers use to say he was going to name a daughter Pepper Ann. But, no one did! I think that would have been so funny!


I always pronounce it Sult! 



aksunshine said:


> I am having some machine (most likely user) problems. Let me give you some background. I have a Husky Platinum 955E. I got it for Mother's Day last year. But just in the past week, I have figured, sort of, out my Reader/Writer unit. I had to haul everything into Joanns and have the lady who sold it o me show me how it worked on her computer. A few days ago I made Gabriel a taggie. I was so excited! The embroidery was a simple G with some stars added around it. I posted pics 8 or so pages back.
> 
> Anyway, when I first got started on it, I had everything all ready to go, I'd push the start button and it would get mad. Everything on the screen would flash. Four hours and dozens of trips waddling up and down the stairs (machine in basement, computer on main level), I called the lady at Joanns. We came to the conclusion that, although I have a 240 x 150 hoop and mydesign was smaller, that I needed to move it or make it smaller. On my computer screen it was w/io the edge of the hoop. Sure enough, I flipped it and it stitched!
> 
> Yesterday, Matt asked if I could make one for a lady he just did a tree job for, for her great-grandson. It did the same flashing, I simply resized it to 125 x 103 mm and it stitched!
> 
> So today I get these great designs from Heather Sue. I drove nearly 2 hours r-t to Joanns to get coordinating fabric. I get home all excited to make a Mickey taggie for Gabriel. And DARNIT if I am not having the same issues! I have tried everything! I have turned off and taken things apart, restarted, recalibrated, checked the presser foot, checked the size, tried to rotate on the machine, each several times.
> 
> Can anyone give me any new ideas?


I'm not sure!  Have you tried using one of the 4x4 designs in the hoop?  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> In fact- Heather I truly believe YOU should come too! I think we should have a DISBOUTIQUER'S MEET at the SIS BOOM SALE!!!!


That would be so much fun!  



DisneyKings said:


> Well, perhaps we're related--I always have something on my shirt & so does DD2!


Welcome to the family, cuz!



LKD said:


> I wish they would change Aurora to her blue! I think people would mix her up with Cinderella though..if only they changed Cindy's dress back to silver! and her hair while they are at it


I wish they'd make Cinderella's dress silver, too!  It's a pet peeve of mine!



t-beri said:


> So here I am getting ready to sew at 2:00 am b/c my week was absolute crap (cleaning, planning packing...) so this is the first chance I've had and I knew only you guys would understand  So if I don't totally crash I should have new outfits to post tomorrow.  Although, I'm already feeling a bit sleepy
> Bet you guys thought I'd forgotten where I parked my machine.


Did you get any sewing done last night (this morning)?  



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I guess I understand that. But honestly..... if someone can't tell the difference between blue Aurora and Cindy... they need to turn in their membership to the princess fan club!
> 
> Not that I'm surprised. My daughter wore a blue Belle costume at Disney a while back and you'd be surprised now many CAST MEMBERS called her Alice!


I hear yah!  When Tessa wore her pink Cinderella dress a few years ago, the CMs kept calling her Aurora!  



snubie said:


> Just so you both know, if you ever want to give Megan a squeeze, come on over to Massachusetts.  We would love to see you.  Or just plan a trip to CT for a Sis boom sale and you can get two things done at once.


Aww...thanks!  



birdie757 said:


> One more question, yesterday I was randomly on the dining website checking out what was available...I wasn't happy with one ressie we had.  Well, I checked an availability and in the suggestions it had a 5pm CRT ressie!  So, I took it...lol.  But I wasn't planning on doing a princess meal this time.  So I am torn on having her wear the same pink cinderella she wore to the past two princess meals (CRT and Akershaus) or making something else last minute.  Decisions, decisions....


SCORE on the CRT ressies!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I spoke with DH about the costumes and had several failures.  I was paralyzed because of the all the work and was overwhelmed.  We made a choice to give them back all the fabrics, explain what didn't work and then wish them the best.
> 
> After we talked about that I was able to complete the new incredibles shirt for DD and starting the new pirate shirt this morning.  It feels great to be able to sew for pleasure again.
> 
> DH got me a new Mac book Pro for mother's day!!!!: It arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I got us great seats for La Nouba at 30% off!  3 more days till we leave for Disney!


I'm glad you decided to let them figure out the costumes themselves.  It's so stressful to try and do things like that for other people!


----------



## NiniMorris

jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?
> 
> 
> JoEllen



Carla C's Easy fits from YCMT.

Easy Easy Easy!

Nini


----------



## tricia

jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?
> 
> 
> JoEllen



Yep, Carla's Easy Fits.  Best PJ pant pattern ever.


----------



## HeatherSue

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...


Adorable- both your daughter and the dress!  I love the "bling" ship on the top! 



McDuck said:


> Just had to complain and moan about my lack of sewing.  I had so hoped to have our outfits already DONE for our generational photo with my mom.  I've been busy with housework, getting ready for various trips to and from NOLA for family events, etc. etc.  About a week and a half ago I pulled all the craft paper out of my closet to organize in paper holders and Kaity woke up before I could finish.  Then I brought my fabric and patterns to my mom's to take advantage of her BIIIIIG dining table to lay out and cut it out....and she pointed out to me I had not pre-washed the fabric (which wasn't cheap--the Thomas Kinkade stuff).
> 
> FINALLY got my fabric washed and dried and decided yesterday that I was going to clean up the disarray in the craft room/guest room/sewing room finally so I could iron the fabric and then do my best at laying out/cutting out here at my house.  Made a bigger mess getting the bookcase in the closet clear of stamp pads so I could move a shelf up to accommodate the paper holders, only to discover that for some reason, DH had nailed the front of the shelf in place--a fact I naturally didn't notice until after wondering why the bookcase was so warped and I couldn't get the shelf front to move.  So, aching back and shoulders, irritated, I left the mess on the floor and just walked away.  Intended on tackling the mess this morning during Kaitlyn's nap but was so exhausted I ended up napping myself.
> 
> I'm looking at her little Saints Super Bowl dress / toddler top I had made her (and pulled out yesterday to show our company) and hoping it will inspire me to get sewing this weekend.  That's one good thing about being so behind on the thread, I suppose, all the outfits being seen at once are sure good inspiration!!!  Everyone has done a great job!


UGH! I sure hope today goes better! 



t-beri said:


> Yeah yeah...that was almost a week ago and it's starting to wear off.  If I don't get some REAL WDW time soon I'm gonna lose it.
> Well the potato salad is done, water on for the pasta and I'm nixing the brownies unless B wants to put them in when he gets home. So now to try to sew a little oh, no, the water is boiling.  CRAP.
> 
> Camping takes SO MUCH PREPARATION!!!  It better be a relaxing weekend is all I can say.


Camping does take a lot of preparation!  But, it's always so much fun once you get there! 



jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?
> 
> 
> JoEllen


It sounds like you need CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants pattern!
http://scientificseamstress.com/wheretobuy.html
Click on one of the links and then look for Easy Fit Pants.  You will not regret buying this pattern.  You can reprint it and use it over and over again in different sizes, unlike a commercial pattern.  Plus, it's the easiest thing I've ever made!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...


Very cute you did a super job!



t-beri said:


> Well, I'm trying to make some simply sweet dresses for the girls and these really cute urban bonnets.  BUT I got everything cut out last night and lost steam.  Now I'm trying to tie up loose ends before we leave for camping.  I'm hoping to AT LEAST get the bonnets done.  They'll need the sun protection.


T, you really need to rest also.  Enjoy your trip and stay protected.



McDuck said:


> Just had to complain and moan about my lack of sewing.  I had so hoped to have our outfits already DONE for our generational photo with my mom.  I've been busy with housework, getting ready for various trips to and from NOLA for family events, etc. etc.  About a week and a half ago I pulled all the craft paper out of my closet to organize in paper holders and Kaity woke up before I could finish.  Then I brought my fabric and patterns to my mom's to take advantage of her BIIIIIG dining table to lay out and cut it out....and she pointed out to me I had not pre-washed the fabric (which wasn't cheap--the Thomas Kinkade stuff).
> 
> FINALLY got my fabric washed and dried and decided yesterday that I was going to clean up the disarray in the craft room/guest room/sewing room finally so I could iron the fabric and then do my best at laying out/cutting out here at my house.  Made a bigger mess getting the bookcase in the closet clear of stamp pads so I could move a shelf up to accommodate the paper holders, only to discover that for some reason, DH had nailed the front of the shelf in place--a fact I naturally didn't notice until after wondering why the bookcase was so warped and I couldn't get the shelf front to move.  So, aching back and shoulders, irritated, I left the mess on the floor and just walked away.  Intended on tackling the mess this morning during Kaitlyn's nap but was so exhausted I ended up napping myself.


Girl, you are so ambitious.  Good for you.  It takes a lot to really clean and organize so many things come out before going back in.  Rest when you!  Glad you got a nap.


----------



## HeatherSue

WE HAVE A NEW BIG GIVE!!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69103/730989

Come and see if there's something you'd like to make for this great family!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

HeatherSue said:


> Adorable- both your daughter and the dress!  I love the "bling" ship on the top!
> 
> Thank you! I am going to scrape off the "bling" (its coming off anyways) so that she can wear it when we go to WDW in June!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute you did a super job!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Beans Frank!!!! Eaton Frank!! I love those!!!!
> 
> My Mom's last name was Sult (pronounced Salt). One of her brothers use to say he was going to name a daughter Pepper Ann. But, no one did! I think that would have been so funny!



My sister had a friend in school, her fathers name was Walter Mellon. HAHAHA.... My initials spell SAT. The kids never picked up on that. They were too busy singing the Little Sally Ann song to me. My cousins name was Patricia, so her initials spelled PAT. I don't think they planned that, but they called her Patti. 



mom2rtk said:


> Awww.... how adorable! It's nice to see that you come by your love of costumes naturally!!!!
> 
> And I do love seeing Aurora in her blue. I wish they'd mix it up a bit and let Merryweather win occasionally again!



Behind the Castle is the store Tinkerbell's Treasures, they have an Aurora dress display that changes from Pink to Blue. I keep looking for a peice of Pink and Blue Tye Die to make a dress, and embroider the "dueling" fairies on it. But no luck so far.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Behind the Castle is the store Tinkerbell's Treasures, they have an Aurora dress display that changes from Pink to Blue. I keep looking for a peice of Pink and Blue Tye Die to make a dress, and embroider the "dueling" fairies on it. But no luck so far.



I LOVE that display! I even did a whole layout on it in my last Disney scrapbook!

I think I posed the half pink/half blue Aurora gown here I made last summer. I brought it on our fall trip, but it was just too hot the whole time for it. I'm digging it out soon to see if she can wear it one morning at DL this summer. Not as humid there you know.... I'd at least like a quick photo in front of the castle. I'm thinking the sleeves might be too short, so I might have to put in new ones, but then should be good to go!


----------



## birdie757

You have to love the things 4 year olds say...

I just finished appliqueing a Figaro on a dress for dd and it took forever.  When I showed it to her she tapped her cheek and thought for a second then said, "I think it could be a little bit lower"

ROTFL!  Such a fashionista!


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> I thought I'd share a few pictures with you guys!
> 
> The other week, I took some pettiskirts over to Mom's house on Pizza Night to show Heather. This is what happened after that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Heather look cute in the petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, that's me!
> 
> Corey tried it on too, but I don't know that he'd want me posting pictures of that!



*BUYERS BEWARE:*
That was supposed to be my daughters custom pettiskirt order that I paid a lot of money for. It really wasn't meant to be tried on by everyone including your son...then packaged up and shipped to me.
So for others, if you order, you may actually be getting a slightly used pettiskirt.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.



Not sure if you've come to a conclusion on the middle name yet so here's my two cents:

Emily Mae

It's my Grandmother's middle name, and also mine, so I'm going to pass it on to my little girl too 

Annabella Mae 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> _ZIPPERS_
> I had to put a zipper in the clown suit and found this great new way to put a zipper in- I have to say, it was so easy!
> it involves glue....
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=87
> (I used a little elmers instead of a glue stick and it worked great)



The wealth of information I gain from you ladies is soooooo appreciated!!  BOOKMARKING!!  That woulda really been handy last year when I was struggling with the boys' Imagination Mover costumes! 



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...



What a Qtpa2T!!  And I love the dress too!


----------



## teresajoy

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...



It is beautiful!!! Thank you so much for sharing pictures! 



t-beri said:


> Well, I'm trying to make some simply sweet dresses for the girls and these really cute urban bonnets.  BUT I got everything cut out last night and lost steam.  Now I'm trying to tie up loose ends before we leave for camping.  I'm hoping to AT LEAST get the bonnets done.  They'll need the sun protection.





t-beri said:


> Yeah yeah...that was almost a week ago and it's starting to wear off.  If I don't get some REAL WDW time soon I'm gonna lose it.
> 
> Well the potato salad is done, water on for the pasta and I'm nixing the brownies unless B wants to put them in when he gets home. So now to try to sew a little oh, no, the water is boiling.  CRAP.
> 
> Camping takes SO MUCH PREPARATION!!!  It better be a relaxing weekend is all I can say.



Camping is so much work, I agree! But, like Hether said, it is so worth it! 



jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?
> 
> 
> JoEllen



I'll keep on the lookout for some.



HeatherSue said:


> I always pronounce it Sult!





SallyfromDE said:


> My sister had a friend in school, her fathers name was Walter Mellon. HAHAHA.... My initials spell SAT. The kids never picked up on that. They were too busy singing the Little Sally Ann song to me. My cousins name was Patricia, so her initials spelled PAT. I don't think they planned that, but they called her Patti.
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the Castle is the store Tinkerbell's Treasures, they have an Aurora dress display that changes from Pink to Blue. I keep looking for a peice of Pink and Blue Tye Die to make a dress, and embroider the "dueling" fairies on it. But no luck so far.



That is hilarious about Walter Mellon! Gotta love parents with a good sense of humor! 

The idea for an Aurora dress sounds beautiful! 



birdie757 said:


> You have to love the things 4 year olds say...
> 
> I just finished appliqueing a Figaro on a dress for dd and it took forever.  When I showed it to her she tapped her cheek and thought for a second then said, "I think it could be a little bit lower"
> 
> ROTFL!  Such a fashionista!



She is so cute!!!


----------



## LKD

mom2rtk said:


> I LOVE that display! I even did a whole layout on it in my last Disney scrapbook!
> 
> I think I posed the half pink/half blue Aurora gown here I made last summer. I brought it on our fall trip, but it was just too hot the whole time for it. I'm digging it out soon to see if she can wear it one morning at DL this summer. Not as humid there you know.... I'd at least like a quick photo in front of the castle. I'm thinking the sleeves might be too short, so I might have to put in new ones, but then should be good to go!



:O You made the half dress?! I want to see!

I'm going to go to the fashion district to find fabric to make my grandma an apron. Anyone have any pattern suggestions? I kind of want to do something quilted..I learned how to sew making quilted items and then went onto costumes and haven't gone back!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Diz-Mommy said:


> What a Qtpa2T!!  And I love the dress too!





teresajoy said:


> It is beautiful!!! Thank you so much for sharing pictures!



Thank yall soo much!


----------



## mom2rtk

LKD said:


> :O You made the half dress?! I want to see!
> 
> I'm going to go to the fashion district to find fabric to make my grandma an apron. Anyone have any pattern suggestions? I kind of want to do something quilted..I learned how to sew making quilted items and then went onto costumes and haven't gone back!



Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest. 

Here's Aurora:


----------



## teresajoy

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Thank yall soo much!



You are welcome! 



LKD said:


> :O You made the half dress?! I want to see!
> 
> I'm going to go to the fashion district to find fabric to make my grandma an apron. Anyone have any pattern suggestions? I kind of want to do something quilted..I learned how to sew making quilted items and then went onto costumes and haven't gone back!



There are quite a few apron patterns in the bookmarks, you could try there. 

That reminds me, my aunt sent me the most adorable apron pattern the other day! I need to take pictures of it to show you guys! 



mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



OHHHHH Janet!!! You are just amazing! I love all the things you post!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



My Katie wants to know if she can have this?    I told her she probably could't so she may be off to count her piggy bank soon!  She LOVES Aurora...but really I think June in a dress like that she would die of heat!


----------



## teresajoy

I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
















Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!

















And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25. 






I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!  

Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Katie wants to know if she can have this?    I told her she probably could't so she may be off to count her piggy bank soon!  She LOVES Aurora...but really I think June in a dress like that she would die of heat!



Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!

I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



That is so beautiful, your daughter and the dress are gorgeous, and what a beautiful setting.


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> That is so beautiful, your daughter and the dress are gorgeous, and what a beautiful setting.



Thank you! That was the first Aurora costume I ever made. I LOVE that spot for photos because you can't see any of the other people in the park. I hope nothing has changed in our spot since our last trip in 07!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> OHHHHH Janet!!! You are just amazing! I love all the things you post!



Thanks Teresa!  I hope we get to use this one. I felt bad that it never got worn. Heck, I don't even think she has tried it on!

And that apron pattern is ADORABLE!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mother's day is right when we get home so I thought to make Mom's Jammies before we leave.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> Mother's day is right when we get home so I thought to make Mom's Jammies before we leave.




Those look awesome!!  And COMFY! She should be thrilled!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:


Thank is just precious.



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.


I love the old school ads and what a great find to have a dress form!!!  Luckie!!!


mom2rtk said:


> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



That is just beautiful, how lucky you all are to have little girls that will wear such cute outfits.


----------



## sheridee32

Well its offficial I will be retiring June 30th went to Austin and did all my paperwork so I will be able to start sewing all the time. I think I actually have 48 working days left.


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> Welcome to the family, cuz!



Thanks!  When's the family reunion at WDW???


OK, I need to vent for a minute.  I'm taking a girls trip in 8 days, I'm taking my 2 girls & meeting a friend that moved the end of last year & her daughter down at WDW.  I have made all the arrangements, managed to trade my parents timeshare for a 3 BR place close for only $238, have my annual pass for free parking, am getting her cheap tix, & am making her kid clothes & a hat to match mine (only charging her for the cost of the shirts & shorts).  So she's getting off really cheap which is the only way she could do it.  I have all of the dinner ressies made & everything set up, but she takes soooo long to return my calls & e-mails that it's really frustrating me!  She asked for a breakdown of the costs the other day, so I sent it & she still hasn't replied to it.  GRRRR!  I hope she winds up showing appreciation when we get down there.  OK, rant over, thanks for reading!


----------



## McDuck

HeatherSue said:


> UGH! I sure hope today goes better!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Girl, you are so ambitious.  Good for you.  It takes a lot to really clean and organize so many things come out before going back in.  Rest when you!  Glad you got a nap.



Thanks.  I finally got everything back in the closet.  Had to clear two bags of stuff (including some junk from high school and college!!!) off the top shelf of the closet to make room for the paper holders, but it looks a LOT better now.  Just some stuff to pack up on the bed and hopefully tomorrow I can at least get the fabric pressed and the patterns laid out, maybe even cut out!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

sheridee32 said:


> Well its offficial I will be retiring June 30th went to Austin and did all my paperwork so I will be able to start sewing all the time. I think I actually have 48 working days left.



CONGRATS!!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Hi there - I'm way behind, but have a QUESTION about MINKY:

Has anyone ever done embroidery on it?  I'm trying to replicate a 30-year old velour (don't diss, my grandma made it for me!) quilt that has HAND embroidery on it.  If you've done machine emboridery, what stabilizers have you had luck with?  This needs to be able to be machine wash/tumble dry/loved to death in another 30 years!

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Astro Orbiter said:


> Hi there - I'm way behind, but have a QUESTION about MINKY:
> 
> Has anyone ever done embroidery on it?  I'm trying to replicate a 30-year old velour (don't diss, my grandma made it for me!) quilt that has HAND embroidery on it.  If you've done machine emboridery, what stabilizers have you had luck with?  This needs to be able to be machine wash/tumble dry/loved to death in another 30 years!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



I have found a heavy water soluable stabilizer on top of your fabric and a nice weight cut-away for under to work well.  Good luck on your project!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> I spoke with DH about the costumes and had several failures.  I was paralyzed because of the all the work and was overwhelmed.  We made a choice to give them back all the fabrics, explain what didn't work and then wish them the best.
> 
> After we talked about that I was able to complete the new incredibles shirt for DD and starting the new pirate shirt this morning.  It feels great to be able to sew for pleasure again.
> 
> DH got me a new Mac book Pro for mother's day!!!!  It arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I got us great seats for La Nouba at 30% off!  3 more days till we leave for Disney!


SO happy to hear that you have given back the fabric!  You didn't need that stress!

I'm a bit jealous of the Mac book!  But I'm sitting here with my relatively new iMac so I can't complain.

How did you get 30% off on La Nouba?  I only see a discount through 3/27 on mousesavers.




jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> I was wanting a different Incredibles fabric to make a coordinating set for my 2 year old ds.  I don't think I have ever seen any other Incredibles fabric though? But, I can't say I have been looking for it either.   Does anybody know where they might sell some?
> 
> 
> JoEllen


I know it has already been said a few times but I have to put in another plug for Carla's Easy Fit pattern.  Like a sewing lesson!  You'll learn skills you can apply to other sewing projects.  And the results are awesome!  I hadn't sewn in 15+ years when I bought that pattern.  I made my kids flannel PJ pants and my oldest (who was 8) and had never seen me sew asked how I got them to "look so real".




SallyfromDE said:


> Behind the Castle is the store Tinkerbell's Treasures, they have an Aurora dress display that changes from Pink to Blue. I keep looking for a peice of Pink and Blue Tye Die to make a dress, and embroider the "dueling" fairies on it. But no luck so far.


Couldn't you make your own tie died fabric.


----------



## t-beri

Teresa, I MUST have one of those Cinderella aprons and I don't care if you dance around the house nekkid in it or if you put it on foster tarp. It's a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.




That's ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Uck! I'm sorry Rocehelle! Are you getting any answers yet?
> !!


 I still have to get a few tests done.  We did find out my stomach empty's too slow (which seems a little funny to me since I feel like I have the opposite problem ), but they said this could be causing the nausea.  They also took some biopsy's from both of my scopes this week so I am waiting on those results.  They found one ulcer but said it was small so that it wasn't causing the problem, but they are checking that specific spot for chrones I guess.  We'll see!  Thanks for asking though.  I have to have a spot taken off of my face next week so that is the next thing I am a little nervous about.


teresajoy said:


> !



Did you see the baby giraffes?!  I want to take my girls but don't have the $ right now to buy a new zoo pass.  Hopefully we can go soon before the baby's get too big.  They named one of the baby giraffes McKenna when our Makenna was little so she always loves to go and see them.  Good job on the shirt too!  So cute!


HeatherSue said:


> Well...I already have the shirts!
> 
> Oh, I feel for you on the IVs.  It's so painful when they don't get it right the first time!  Every time they try to put one in my hand, I tell them they won't be able to do it.  But, they never believe me!  So, they poke me 4 times and dig around before they figure out they can't put an IV in my hand and then they put it somewhere else.  UGH!! Thankfully I haven't had to have one for a while now.  I hope they can figure out what's going on with you very soon.
> [/img]


Oooo...I'm sorry.  The digging around HURTS!!!  That was what they were doing to me too.  thanks for the care and concern.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We check initials too - however my youngest DD is E---- L--- Frank so her initials are ELF and she was born Dec 3rd. She is my elf! We are very particular with names. When DD#1 was in utero we were discussing names and wanted to look at names in our family - my GreatGrandmom's name was Albina - she was from Italy - We called her Grandma Beans" My dad says "you can not name her after her then she'd be Beans Frank" --- My husband liked the name Eaton for a boy - I said no --- Eaton Frank, I don't think so."


Good call on saying no to Eaton Frank! 



mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



What a cute picture!  My oldest DD has always LOVED Aurora!  I wish I had some skills to make a real aurora dress.  She would go crazy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.


I just love this dress, oh to be young again.  Really it is my favorite.

I got a notice from travelocity that tickets for T-Th  in section 2 were 30% off until July.  Our tickets are just the isle over from the first section.  Let me see if I can find the post.

Finally,  I finished the pirate shirt, the incredibles shirt and mom's jammies.  Tomorrow a few skirts and then time to pack and clean the house.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

$64 -- Orlando: Cirque du Soleil at Disney World (Reg. $91)* 
Last Update: 4/20/2010, 5:56 PM ET
Orlando, Fla.
Travel dates: Tuesday-Thursday shows through July 2

By Travelzoo Staff

Tickets for "La Nouba" by Cirque du Soleil, which New York Daily News calls "an eye-popping wonder from start to finish," have been discounted by 30% off regular prices.

These rarely discounted tickets are for Tuesday-Thursday performances through July 2. Mid-level seats (Category 2) are available for:

Adult .. $63.37 including tax (reg. $90.53)
Child ... $51.44 including tax (reg. $73.49)
Click here to book and select your seat. Prices listed for Category 2 seats include all taxes.

About the Show: "La Nouba" by Cirque du Soleil transforms the ordinary into the extraordinary, engaging the imagination from beginning to end with opulent sets, brilliant choreography, theatrical lighting and live music. Featuring mesmerizing high wire and flying trapeze, stunning gymnastic performances and other dynamic displays of coordination and strength, "La Nouba" promises to surprise, excite and mystify. Only at Walt Disney World Resort near Orlando. Click here to learn more about the show, but use the link above to book with the 30% discount.


----------



## eyor44

mom2rtk said:


> Here's Aurora:



How cool is this....love it.....very original


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> Teresa, I MUST have one of those Cinderella aprons and I don't care if you dance around the house nekkid in it or if you put it on foster tarp. It's a price I'm willing to pay.


  T you are too funny!


----------



## eyor44

jholbron said:


> I found some red Incredibles fabric at a local fabric store on clearance yesterday and was going to make some pajama pants for my 6 1/2 ds, as my first ever sewn item. Do I need a pattern?  I am sure I do.  Does anybody know a good one?
> 
> JoEllen



I vote for Carla C's Easy Fit Pants also. You would not believe how many variations of this pattern I have made in the past year. And it works great for girls and boys!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> YES!!! I'm so glad to hear that someone else is using this method now! I really think most people think I'm kidding when I tell them I glue the zipper in first! Doesn't it make a world of difference! I've had this method bookmarked for awhile.


I have always done zippers (not THAT many) the old fashioned way- I read the insert directions and go from there, I usually do an invisible. But then I decided to google how to do a zipper, just to see what else came up. I was so happy I had a regular zipper in my supplies and it was green- perfect for a clown, but this method, the zipper is still hidden. I am in love!!!!

Everyone should be required to try this method!


jessica52877 said:


> Alicia, I have no idea but wanted to let you know I read your question.
> 
> So, in essence your thoughts on the other two is that they were too big correct? Can you take Heathersue's design and make it a bit smaller? Do you have a 5x7 hoop or is this a 4x4 or what size (I could just figure it out but don't feel like it with the measurements).
> 
> I am not familiar with your machine at all so I am kind of baffled at this point and super tired .


Alicia, I sometimes have this issue (although never with HeatherSue's designs, my machine gives me a pop up message that says I inned to insert the correct size hoop- I have found sometimes I need to select the hoop size I am using. For example, I was doing a mini design (less than 1") and I was using my 4x4 (100x100) but it automatically wanted me to use a smaller hoop, andwould not let me sew. I just selected a different hoop from the menu (I click on it and get a drop down list)
then proceed as usual. Sometimes when I use stitchontime or divadesigns and I am doing the 6x10 size it will say that the design is too large, I usually just press the minus sign once and then it will take it (this is only shrinking the design by a couple mm) (I have a Viking Designer SE)


t-beri said:


> So here I am getting ready to sew at 2:00 am b/c my week was absolute crap (cleaning, planning packing...) so this is the first chance I've had and I knew only you guys would understand  So if I don't totally crash I should have new outfits to post tomorrow.  Although, I'm already feeling a bit sleepy
> Bet you guys thought I'd forgotten where I parked my machine.



Well it's a bout time! 

Holy Moley! I am 5 pages behind!!!

does anyone know of a pattern (like on YCMT) that does a shirred back like this...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/41575202/disney-or-bust-minnie-couture-tulle


----------



## SallyfromDE

lovesdumbo said:


> :
> 
> Couldn't you make your own tie died fabric.



I've thought about it. But I haven't done anything like that since art class in the middle school. I see the fun Mickey tye die shirts, and would love to try one. But they scare me!!! I'm sure I'd make a huge horrid mess.


----------



## HeatherSue

birdie757 said:


> You have to love the things 4 year olds say...
> 
> I just finished appliqueing a Figaro on a dress for dd and it took forever.  When I showed it to her she tapped her cheek and thought for a second then said, "I think it could be a little bit lower"
> 
> ROTFL!  Such a fashionista!


LOL!  They're so much help, aren't they?  I'd love to see the dress!!



mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:


I just love that dress!!!!



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!
> 
> Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!


Which Aunt sent you that pattern?  That is so cool!!  
Margarita!! 



mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.


More gorgeousness!!  So, what kind of temps should I expect during the last week in May?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mother's day is right when we get home so I thought to make Mom's Jammies before we leave.


You're such a great daughter!  Those jammies look perfect!



sheridee32 said:


> Well its offficial I will be retiring June 30th went to Austin and did all my paperwork so I will be able to start sewing all the time. I think I actually have 48 working days left.


  I hope this is a happy retirement!!



DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  When's the family reunion at WDW???
> 
> 
> OK, I need to vent for a minute.  I'm taking a girls trip in 8 days, I'm taking my 2 girls & meeting a friend that moved the end of last year & her daughter down at WDW.  I have made all the arrangements, managed to trade my parents timeshare for a 3 BR place close for only $238, have my annual pass for free parking, am getting her cheap tix, & am making her kid clothes & a hat to match mine (only charging her for the cost of the shirts & shorts).  So she's getting off really cheap which is the only way she could do it.  I have all of the dinner ressies made & everything set up, but she takes soooo long to return my calls & e-mails that it's really frustrating me!  She asked for a breakdown of the costs the other day, so I sent it & she still hasn't replied to it.  GRRRR!  I hope she winds up showing appreciation when we get down there.  OK, rant over, thanks for reading!


I'm not sure when Teresa and I will be at WDW together next!  She's going in May and I'm going to Disneyland in May, so we won't be together!

Some people don't realize how much work goes into planning a Disney trip and no one but a seamstress realizes how much work goes into sewing!  I really hope she appreciates it in the end, too!



Astro Orbiter said:


> Hi there - I'm way behind, but have a QUESTION about MINKY:
> 
> Has anyone ever done embroidery on it?  I'm trying to replicate a 30-year old velour (don't diss, my grandma made it for me!) quilt that has HAND embroidery on it.  If you've done machine emboridery, what stabilizers have you had luck with?  This needs to be able to be machine wash/tumble dry/loved to death in another 30 years!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb


I second the suggestion to use a cut away heavy or medium weight stabilizer underneath and a water soluble stabilizer on top.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> $64 -- Orlando: Cirque du Soleil at Disney World (Reg. $91)*
> Last Update: 4/20/2010, 5:56 PM ET
> Orlando, Fla.
> Travel dates: Tuesday-Thursday shows through July 2
> 
> By Travelzoo Staff
> 
> Tickets for "La Nouba" by Cirque du Soleil, which New York Daily News calls "an eye-popping wonder from start to finish," have been discounted by 30% off regular prices.
> 
> These rarely discounted tickets are for Tuesday-Thursday performances through July 2. Mid-level seats (Category 2) are available for:
> 
> Adult .. $63.37 including tax (reg. $90.53)
> Child ... $51.44 including tax (reg. $73.49)
> Click here to book and select your seat. Prices listed for Category 2 seats include all taxes.
> 
> About the Show: "La Nouba" by Cirque du Soleil transforms the ordinary into the extraordinary, engaging the imagination from beginning to end with opulent sets, brilliant choreography, theatrical lighting and live music. Featuring mesmerizing high wire and flying trapeze, stunning gymnastic performances and other dynamic displays of coordination and strength, "La Nouba" promises to surprise, excite and mystify. Only at Walt Disney World Resort near Orlando. Click here to learn more about the show, but use the link above to book with the 30% discount.


Thank you!!!!!  I really have to think about that this weekend.  I would love to go with my entire family in July but this offer ends before then.  I could go in May for my birthday trip with just DS.  Not sure if I should do that or not.



SallyfromDE said:


> I've thought about it. But I haven't done anything like that since art class in the middle school. I see the fun Mickey tye die shirts, and would love to try one. But they scare me!!! I'm sure I'd make a huge horrid mess.


It REALLY scares me too!!!   I LOVE those tie die Mickey Ts but I'm really afraid to try them.


----------



## Granna4679

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...



Cute dress!  I like the sequin ship too.



mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



OH MY....you are so very creative.  That is amazing!



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!
> 
> Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!



How cool!  Wow 39 cent fabric?  Can you imagine?  
Great deal on the dressform too!  I would love to have one too but with my tiny space, I am afraid it would have to sleep with me!



mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



She is just too gorgeous!  (and the dress is lovely too)



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mother's day is right when we get home so I thought to make Mom's Jammies before we leave.



She is going to love them!



SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.



Cute!  

I took the day off today.  My hubby has been gone on a missions trip to Mexico for 8 days.  Other than the weekend (when I had my DGDs), I have had the house all to myself (IT HAS BEEN GREAT!!  ).  I thought I would get a lot more sewing done but I organized my sewing room, played around with my new embroidery machine (and actually appliqued 4 things....thanks HeatherSue for such great designs), made a Big Give outfit, made another minnie dot shirt and today finished an Alice top.  I have Aurora appliqued and the fabric washed and waiting to be cut out for that outfit.  
All in all, its been a great week.  Now off to see if I can get a picture or two to photobucket so I can share.


----------



## HeatherSue

SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.


I love it!! I'd love to see pictures of Krista wearing it!



t-beri said:


> Teresa, I MUST have one of those Cinderella aprons and I don't care if you dance around the house nekkid in it or if you put it on foster tarp. It's a price I'm willing to pay.


Oh T, you have put a really bad image into my head! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I still have to get a few tests done.  We did find out my stomach empty's too slow (which seems a little funny to me since I feel like I have the opposite problem ), but they said this could be causing the nausea.  They also took some biopsy's from both of my scopes this week so I am waiting on those results.  They found one ulcer but said it was small so that it wasn't causing the problem, but they are checking that specific spot for chrones I guess.  We'll see!  Thanks for asking though.  I have to have a spot taken off of my face next week so that is the next thing I am a little nervous about.
> 
> 
> Did you see the baby giraffes?!  I want to take my girls but don't have the $ right now to buy a new zoo pass.  Hopefully we can go soon before the baby's get too big.  They named one of the baby giraffes McKenna when our Makenna was little so she always loves to go and see them.  Good job on the shirt too!  So cute!
> 
> Oooo...I'm sorry.  The digging around HURTS!!!  That was what they were doing to me too.  thanks for the care and concern.
> 
> Good call on saying no to Eaton Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute picture!  My oldest DD has always LOVED Aurora!  I wish I had some skills to make a real aurora dress.  She would go crazy!



We need to meet up with you at the zoo sometime!  My mom gets the grandparents pass +2 adults and she can get in all of the grandkids and 2 adults for a year.  

I'll be praying for you that they find out what is wrong soon and that it's fixable and not serious.


----------



## aksunshine

Nicole- Thanks. Actually, I think that was EXACTLY what it was. Hopefully, I won't have anymore issues! 


I stitched out my first design from Heather. The Peace, Love, Mickey one. I want to make a Mickey Taggie. Unfortunately, I cut it off center (the design is too far right). So I am going to stitch it again tomorrow!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



What a gorgeous picture! It is just perfect! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Teresa!  I hope we get to use this one. I felt bad that it never got worn. Heck, I don't even think she has tried it on!
> 
> And that apron pattern is ADORABLE!!



Thank you! I was so surprised to get it in the mail the other day!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mother's day is right when we get home so I thought to make Mom's Jammies before we leave.



You are such a good daughter! I LOVE the kitty cat fabric! Where did you get that?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the old school ads and what a great find to have a dress form!!!  Luckie!!!



Is that a great pattern! I was so happy to get the dress form. I told myself before I went to the sale that I wouldn't pay more than $25 for it. When I saw it was marked $35, I was hoping I could talk them down! I also got a box of really cute scrap material for .50 and some pretty Cinderellay fabric, 3yards for $1. They had some knits that I was contemplating, but decided to leave. I may go back tomorrow



sheridee32 said:


> Well its offficial I will be retiring June 30th went to Austin and did all my paperwork so I will be able to start sewing all the time. I think I actually have 48 working days left.



That is really exciting! Congratulations! 



DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  When's the family reunion at WDW???
> 
> 
> OK, I need to vent for a minute.  I'm taking a girls trip in 8 days, I'm taking my 2 girls & meeting a friend that moved the end of last year & her daughter down at WDW.  I have made all the arrangements, managed to trade my parents timeshare for a 3 BR place close for only $238, have my annual pass for free parking, am getting her cheap tix, & am making her kid clothes & a hat to match mine (only charging her for the cost of the shirts & shorts).  So she's getting off really cheap which is the only way she could do it.  I have all of the dinner ressies made & everything set up, but she takes soooo long to return my calls & e-mails that it's really frustrating me!  She asked for a breakdown of the costs the other day, so I sent it & she still hasn't replied to it.  GRRRR!  I hope she winds up showing appreciation when we get down there.  OK, rant over, thanks for reading!



Well, I know my brother wants to go to Disney when the new Fantasyland is done, but I'm hoping we all go before that too! 

Uggh,sorry you are not being appreciated like you should! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.



Sally, you are always so creative with your sets! I love this! 



t-beri said:


> Teresa, I MUST have one of those Cinderella aprons and I don't care if you dance around the house nekkid in it or if you put it on foster tarp. It's a price I'm willing to pay.



You cracky me up T! I love you! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I still have to get a few tests done.  We did find out my stomach empty's too slow (which seems a little funny to me since I feel like I have the opposite problem ), but they said this could be causing the nausea.  They also took some biopsy's from both of my scopes this week so I am waiting on those results.  They found one ulcer but said it was small so that it wasn't causing the problem, but they are checking that specific spot for chrones I guess.  We'll see!  Thanks for asking though.  I have to have a spot taken off of my face next week so that is the next thing I am a little nervous about.
> 
> 
> Did you see the baby giraffes?!  I want to take my girls but don't have the $ right now to buy a new zoo pass.  Hopefully we can go soon before the baby's get too big.  They named one of the baby giraffes McKenna when our Makenna was little so she always loves to go and see them.  Good job on the shirt too!  So cute!



I hope they figure out it is something they can help you with soon! 

I didn't go to the zoo, it was a Grandma / Granddaughter day.  But, yes they saw the baby giraffes!! Lydia was so excited! One was born in December, which is when her birthday is! 

We MUST meet up at the zoo sometime!!! Like Heather said, our Mom buys the pass. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have always done zippers (not THAT many) the old fashioned way- I read the insert directions and go from there, I usually do an invisible. But then I decided to google how to do a zipper, just to see what else came up. I was so happy I had a regular zipper in my supplies and it was green- perfect for a clown, but this method, the zipper is still hidden. I am in love!!!!
> 
> Everyone should be required to try this method!



I know!!! I so agree!!! We will spread the word!! 

I'm also on a mission to get everyone to buy a bodkin for inserting elastic! It changed my life! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I've thought about it. But I haven't done anything like that since art class in the middle school. I see the fun Mickey tye die shirts, and would love to try one. But they scare me!!! I'm sure I'd make a huge horrid mess.



But, it would be fun! Lydia tie dyed a shirt the other day. I'd never done tie dye before, so it was a learning experience for both of us. It turned out pretty cute! 

I'm always hoping to find irridescent (and that changes colors  ) pink/blue fabric (that doesn't end up looking purple) for an Aurora dress .



HeatherSue said:


> Which Aunt sent you that pattern?  That is so cool!!
> Margarita!!



Aunt Penny sent it. At least, I'm pretty sure she did! It had no return address on it, but inside was a note that was signed "Penny" and it was from her town. 

You like Margarita?  When I was taking her picture I felt like I should put some clothes on her! 



Granna4679 said:


> How cool!  Wow 39 cent fabric?  Can you imagine?
> Great deal on the dressform too!  I would love to have one too but with my tiny space, I am afraid it would have to sleep with me!



Wouldn't that be cool! I have a very tiny space too, but I'm finding room for her! 



HeatherSue said:


> Oh T, you have put a really bad image into my head!
> 
> 
> 
> We need to meet up with you at the zoo sometime!  My mom gets the grandparents pass +2 adults and she can get in all of the grandkids and 2 adults for a year.



HEY!

Yep, I agree!!! A zoo Dismeet!


----------



## HeatherSue

aksunshine said:


> Nicole- Thanks. Actually, I think that was EXACTLY what it was. Hopefully, I won't have anymore issues!
> 
> 
> I stitched out my first design from Heather. The Peace, Love, Mickey one. I want to make a Mickey Taggie. Unfortunately, I cut it off center (the design is too far right). So I am going to stitch it again tomorrow!


I'm so glad you got it to work!  My machine will refuse to sew if it thinks I should use a different hoop, too.  I'm sorry I didn't think of that!  I have a Viking Designer 1 machine.  I was also wondering if you needed a different file format because I thought VP3 was for Pfaff machines.  But, it sounds like it worked on your Viking.  



teresajoy said:


> 1. I'm always hoping to find irridescent (and that changes colors  ) pink/blue fabric (that doesn't end up looking purple) for an Aurora dress .
> 
> 2. Aunt Penny sent it. At least, I'm pretty sure she did! It had no return address on it, but inside was a note that was signed "Penny" and it was from her town.
> 
> 3. You like Margarita?  When I was taking her picture I felt like I should put some clothes on her!


1. 
2. I love Aunt Penny!  Isn't she the sweetest?
3. I do like Margarita!  I also felt that you should have put some clothes on her for the picture.  
4. I love you, but I don't want to see you prance about wearing only an apron!


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.




And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.  









Isn't she cute?


----------



## HeatherSue

Granna4679 said:


> I took the day off today.  My hubby has been gone on a missions trip to Mexico for 8 days.  Other than the weekend (when I had my DGDs), I have had the house all to myself (IT HAS BEEN GREAT!!  ).  I thought I would get a lot more sewing done but I organized my sewing room, played around with my new embroidery machine (and actually appliqued 4 things....thanks HeatherSue for such great designs), made a Big Give outfit, made another minnie dot shirt and today finished an Alice top.  I have Aurora appliqued and the fabric washed and waiting to be cut out for that outfit.
> All in all, its been a great week.  Now off to see if I can get a picture or two to photobucket so I can share.


Thank YOU!  



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



The minnie dot outfit is so cute!  I love the twirl scallopini!  It's one of my favorite patterns!

I love the Alice dress, too!  The fabrics you used have a retro feel to them- very cool!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so glad you got it to work!  My machine will refuse to sew if it thinks I should use a different hoop, too.  I'm sorry I didn't think of that!  I have a Viking Designer 1 machine.  I was also wondering if you needed a different file format because I thought VP3 was for Pfaff machines.  But, it sounds like it worked on your Viking.
> 
> 
> 1.
> 2. I love Aunt Penny!  Isn't she the sweetest?
> 3. I do like Margarita!  I also felt that you should have put some clothes on her for the picture.
> 4. I love you, but I don't want to see you prance about wearing only an apron!



Yes, I love Aunt Penny too! 
I was kind of embarassed taking poor Margarita out in the yard naked like that! 
Ok, I don't want to see that either! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



These are both amazing outfits!!!! I LOOOOVE them both! Excellent job!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Yes, I love Aunt Penny too!
> I was kind of embarassed taking poor Margarita out in the yard naked like that!
> Ok, I don't want to see that either!
> 
> 
> 
> These are both amazing outfits!!!! I LOOOOVE them both! Excellent job!



I miss my Aunt Penny . One of my greatest regrets in that M never got to meet her. They would have gotten along famously! They both like the same foods 


And my Grandma was named Marguerite.  (Are you SURE we are not related Teresa?) LOL


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I miss my Aunt Penny . One of my greatest regrets in that M never got to meet her. They would have gotten along famously! They both like the same foods
> 
> 
> And my Grandma was named Marguerite.  (Are you SURE we are not related Teresa?) LOL


Hmm....we ARE from the same state!  Aunt Pennys are special people!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> Well, I know my brother wants to go to Disney when the new Fantasyland is done, but I'm hoping we all go before that too!



Well, LMK--I'm only 6 hrs away!  Maybe I need to stay an extra day in May to meet you!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?


 
Love them!


----------



## mirandag819

Has anyone seen a Pocahontas applique? Preferably one from the shoulders or even waist up, I am making Taylor a new Princess dress, and several people have commented on how she was missing from the last one, so I guess this time I will do 9 princesses instead of 8 LOL.... but I am having a hard time finding a Pocahontas machine applique. Has anyone seen one? I think Claire might have had one, but since her Disney ones are gone, that doesn't help much. 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## mirandag819

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



OMG that is gorgeous! And soooo original! I love it!


----------



## LKD

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



Oh wow! That's so neat! I always wanted to try and throw paint to make that dress 



DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  When's the family reunion at WDW???
> 
> 
> OK, I need to vent for a minute.  I'm taking a girls trip in 8 days, I'm taking my 2 girls & meeting a friend that moved the end of last year & her daughter down at WDW.  I have made all the arrangements, managed to trade my parents timeshare for a 3 BR place close for only $238, have my annual pass for free parking, am getting her cheap tix, & am making her kid clothes & a hat to match mine (only charging her for the cost of the shirts & shorts).  So she's getting off really cheap which is the only way she could do it.  I have all of the dinner ressies made & everything set up, but she takes soooo long to return my calls & e-mails that it's really frustrating me!  She asked for a breakdown of the costs the other day, so I sent it & she still hasn't replied to it.  GRRRR!  I hope she winds up showing appreciation when we get down there.  OK, rant over, thanks for reading!



D: Wow that's a bit careless of her! Now when my friends from florida are coming over here to california I'm going to try and be more helpful!



mom2rtk said:


> Tell your Katie I appreciate her enthusiasm!
> 
> I know it's likely to be warm. But first thing in the  morning in CA is practically guaranteed to be WAY better than ANY time in FL last fall! So I'll bring it. I want to update this photo I took in June 2006. She'll probably just have it on for a bit, then change to shorts.



I love the lighter pink fabric! Not only is the morning cooler but the night temperatures really drop >< That's what happens when you build over a desert!



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!
> 
> Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!



Oh that apron looks so cute! I must make one for me!
Congrats on the dressform! Trust me you'll wonder how you did things without it 



SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.



That is so cute! I think the buttons are a cute idea! Someone's a stickler for details  I'm a lot like that but I'm all for creative changes



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



Oooo they are both so cute! I love the skirt of the first one!

I finished my grandma's apron  Took me around 2 hours (even though I had to recut it because I accidently cut it upside down!) and I'm so happy with it! I used an apron I had already as a pattern aka carbon copy of the design 






I can't find my camera so I used my cell. You think she'll like it?


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> does anyone know of a pattern (like on YCMT) that does a shirred back like this...
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/41575202/disney-or-bust-minnie-couture-tulle



I think it is the corset top with shirred back..from ycmt
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-a-Corset-Top-With-a-Shirred-Back.htm



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



Ooh, I love them.  I think she will love the minnie dot outfit and Alice turned out so cute!



mirandag819 said:


> Has anyone seen a Pocahontas applique? Preferably one from the shoulders or even waist up, I am making Taylor a new Princess dress, and several people have commented on how she was missing from the last one, so I guess this time I will do 9 princesses instead of 8 LOL.... but I am having a hard time finding a Pocahontas machine applique. Has anyone seen one? I think Claire might have had one, but since her Disney ones are gone, that doesn't help much.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



Heather has a Pocahontas cutie., but it is the whole body.


----------



## birdie757

I lost my quote for the dress form....I am so jealous!  I have been scrounging craigslist for years trying to find one!  On a sewing website I belong to there are tons of women who feel the same way about they form being naked.  Some have even made a special outfit to keep on her when she isn't used!  I have even seen one decorated for Christmas.



HeatherSue said:


> LOL!  They're so much help, aren't they?  I'd love to see the dress!!


I only got things cut and embroidered yesterday...so as soon as I have something put together you will be sure to see some pics.  I am so proud of the Figaro I digitized I have to show it off somewhere!


Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?


I love how that Minnie set turned out...the Minnie dot was just made for a Scalopini wasn't it?  I love all the coordinating prints on Alice.  She is one of my favorites but the new movie kind of scared my dd so she won't have anything to do with her right now....hopefully that will change if soon so I can CASE that dress!


----------



## aksunshine

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so glad you got it to work!  My machine will refuse to sew if it thinks I should use a different hoop, too.  I'm sorry I didn't think of that!  I have a Viking Designer 1 machine.  I was also wondering if you needed a different file format because I thought VP3 was for Pfaff machines.  But, it sounds like it worked on your Viking.
> 
> 
> !



That was the format I was told I needed. I just go by what I am told, LOL!!!! I'm still pretty much clueless!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?


Anita, I love both! I have yet to make a scallopini, I have the pattern. Made LOTS of stripwork! That Alice is very cute! 

Question, when you do a tshirt like that, do you take out the side seams?



LKD said:


> Oh wow! That's so neat! I always wanted to try and throw paint to make that dress
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my grandma's apron  Took me around 2 hours (even though I had to recut it because I accidently cut it upside down!) and I'm so happy with it! I used an apron I had already as a pattern aka carbon copy of the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my camera so I used my cell. You think she'll like it?




Very cute!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Well, LMK--I'm only 6 hrs away!  Maybe I need to stay an extra day in May to meet you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!


I think you do need to stay an extra day! 





LKD said:


> 1.)Oh that apron looks so cute! I must make one for me!
> Congrats on the dressform! Trust me you'll wonder how you did things without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)I can't find my camera so I used my cell. You think she'll like it?



1.)Isn't it an adorable apron! And, the dressform may be like my serger! Before I got one, I didn't think I'd use it much (but I wanted one!) Now, I don't know how I sewed without it! 

2.)I think she'll LOVE it!!!!



birdie757 said:


> I lost my quote for the dress form....I am so jealous!  I have been scrounging craigslist for years trying to find one!  On a sewing website I belong to there are tons of women who feel the same way about they form being naked.  Some have even made a special outfit to keep on her when she isn't used!  I have even seen one decorated for Christmas.



Good to know I'm not the only nutty one!!!  I almost ran back in the house to get a t-shirt or something to put on her!


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> I miss my Aunt Penny . One of my greatest regrets in that M never got to meet her. They would have gotten along famously! They both like the same foods
> 
> 
> And my Grandma was named Marguerite.  (Are you SURE we are not related Teresa?) LOL


 I feel the same way about my Grandpa.  I really wish my kids could have met him.  They would have loved each other.



mirandag819 said:


> Has anyone seen a Pocahontas applique? Preferably one from the shoulders or even waist up, I am making Taylor a new Princess dress, and several people have commented on how she was missing from the last one, so I guess this time I will do 9 princesses instead of 8 LOL.... but I am having a hard time finding a Pocahontas machine applique. Has anyone seen one? I think Claire might have had one, but since her Disney ones are gone, that doesn't help much.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!


I just have the cutie, sorry!  Have you tried Diva's Doodles?



LKD said:


> I can't find my camera so I used my cell. You think she'll like it?


She's going to love it!  It's perfect!


----------



## ashkash

Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



This is really beautiful. Is it with nylon chiffon?


----------



## aksunshine

First design from last night. I decided the heart didn't stand out enough, so I switched the satin stitch colors today.






So, yeah...I can't sew very straight. I'm working on it! And centering could be better. I plan to find a way to make my embroideries centr better.






I am going to make some for family members who are also having babies this year. Itll give me more practice. I think this would be really cute if there were ever a baby sibling for a Big Give. It's something I could do!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Hmmm...I tried to post from FB, I just see x's. Guess I will have to upload to PB.


----------



## aksunshine

ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



I think it is BEAUTIFUL Ashley!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.




Ooooohhhhh!!!! Beautiful!!! I think a satin ribbon sash would look so pretty!


----------



## aksunshine

aksunshine said:


> First design from last night. I decided the heart didn't stand out enough, so I switched the satin stitch colors today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah...I can't sew very straight. I'm working on it! And centering could be better. I plan to find a way to make my embroideries center better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make some for family members who are also having babies this year. Itll give me more practice. I think this would be really cute if there were ever a baby sibling for a Big Give. It's something I could do!!!!



Now they should show up!


----------



## ncmomof2

ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



Adorable!!


----------



## aksunshine

I don't know what was sitting on the "G". Sorry!


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> Now they should show up!



Fantastic!

Doesn't it make you feel great to see your finished product!  I can see the addiction is set in...look out!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Now they should show up!



I love it! That is so cute!


----------



## teresajoy

I leave in less than 2 weeks!!!  I wasn't planning on making the girls anything, but we are going to Universal (probably Islands of Adventure) so now I'm thinking they REALLY need a Universal outfit. Something Cat in the Hatish. I really wish I had some material, but I think I'll try to make do with just some red and white stripes and the blue..We'll see how it goes! 

Or.....


I could sneak into Tessa's school and "borrow" the curtains that one of the teachers has up, they were Dr. Seuss print! (for CURTAINS!  )


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Nini and Teresa! 

Teresa- Any great Seuss-y ideas for a baby boy. I think we are going in October. And we will go one day to IoA. Isabelle is really excited about Wizarding World.


----------



## ashkash

SallyfromDE said:


> This is really beautiful. Is it with nylon chiffon?



Thank you for all the kind words!  Yes, it's nylon chiffon.  I ordered it from afc-express since I couldn't find it locally & had heard not to use polyester chiffon.  Really, the hardest part was the "fluff" at the bottom of the skirt.  Gathering & stitching 48 yards of 2.5"-wide chiffon strips - almost got the best of me! 

I'm letting DD test it out this week at her ballet class celebration, where they're allowed to wear fancy dresses or costumes to perform for the moms & dads.


----------



## LisaZoe

Wow, I'm loving all the costumes! I really need to start thinking early about Halloween this year.



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.



I love vintage aprons so a vintage apron pattern would be a great find.

You got a great done on the dress form. I really should start looking at garage sales for things like that. I have one adult size form but it's a plus size so the regular form would be helpful.



mom2rtk said:


>



What a wonderful photo! So cool to find a place with no other guests in the background, too.



SallyfromDE said:


> Not a great picture. My model is away, and she doesn't always co-operate. I CASEd this from someone on the board. Using the peasant top from YCMT. I liked the button idea, but Kirsta informed me that Snow White had a yellow "line", not buttons. And the red ribbon should be at the top, not where I put it. I made the hem in a hankerchief style that is popular now. And I'd like to find red bike shorts to go with it. I think it looks really cute on. Hopefully I can get her to model it for me, so you can hav a better idea of how it looks.



Sounds like how Zoe got not long before she decided my work wasn't 'her style'. I made my own version of an Aurora dress for Halloween one year and she liked it but felt it necessary to point out where I'd deviated from the 'real' dress. LOL I guess it's a good sign when the kids notice such details.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> does anyone know of a pattern (like on YCMT) that does a shirred back like this...



If you have a bodice that you like, you can use it for the front, possibly extending it to the length needed. The back is very easy to do. Here's how I do mine:

1) Cut the back the full size of the chest so it's about 2 times bigger than it will be needed. It's the same length as the side of the bodice front I'll be using plus allowance for a finished top edge. 

2) Shirr it about every 1/2-3/4" starting about 1" from the finished top edge to about 2" from the bottom. 

3) I like to line the front of the tops like this so I can easily 'sandwich' the shirred back between the layers of the front along the side seams. 

4) Once the front is right side out, I press along the side seams and add a ruffle on the bottom all the way around.



SallyfromDE said:


> Behind the Castle is the store Tinkerbell's Treasures, they have an Aurora dress display that changes from Pink to Blue. I keep looking for a peice of Pink and Blue Tye Die to make a dress, and embroider the "dueling" fairies on it. But no luck so far.



Here's an idea that just came to mind - possibly risky but it could be really cute. Make a dress out of white cotton or other fabric that will take dye. Dip dye the dress on each side, one in pink and one in blue leaving a narrow strip of white in the center where the dye can 'bleed' on it's own to blend the 2 colors. If there's too much white, you can spray or brush on additional dye to get a more even blending.

Another idea is to make the dress, put it on a dress form (well protected by plastic bags from top to bottom) then spray, brush and/or splash the dye on to get the effect you want.

I like the idea of using a dress that's already made so the dye effect continues across seams like it does in the movie. Working with tie dyed fabric would look cute but you'd have more noticeable seam lines where the dye patterns don't match up.



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



Those are really cute!



ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



Good job on the chiffon! That stuff is not fun to work with. I bought some more than a year ago and still haven't had the courage to use it.  That's a great way to get the softness of a pettiskirt on a dress. I know skirts don't work well on my DD because they always seem to slip under her tummy which makes the front look saggy and too long.

As for the sash idea, I really like a sash on dresses with a bodice like that. It gives them a more finished look IMHO.

Pattern update I'm happy to say I got the Audrey skirt pattern sent out to some ladies to test and provide feedback. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that no one finds anything really stupid or otherwise wrong so I don't need to revise the pattern too much.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Ok so i have been so busy. makeing this dress that i have not been able to so how amazed and in love i am with everyones designs.  Happy late birthday to all the kiddos and so on to  everyone.  

So i was very nervouse about making this apron.  I did not have a pattern and did not know how to make one.  Let me say I was very nervous but i think it turned out great.  I love the Phrase that Sweet Heather Sue made for me.  Thanks a million on that.  I painted Alice on the bottom of the dress.  So this is what she will wear for her Alice Tea party birthday for next month.


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> Pattern update I'm happy to say I got the Audrey skirt pattern sent out to some ladies to test and provide feedback. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that no one finds anything really stupid or otherwise wrong so I don't need to revise the pattern too much.



I have to tell you...my DIL saw that on Facebook and got mad at me for not volunteering!  I explained with the weather coming in and the fact that I have NO ONE in that size I really didn't see it as being a good idea...

...to which she informed me she has a baby shower coming up for a little girl and she could really use that skirt!  LOL


Both you and Heather are living super humans in our family!

Nini


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!
> 
> Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!





ellenbenny said:


> That is so beautiful, your daughter and the dress are gorgeous, and what a beautiful setting.





teresajoy said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few apron patterns in the bookmarks, you could try there.
> 
> That reminds me, my aunt sent me the most adorable apron pattern the other day! I need to take pictures of it to show you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHH Janet!!! You are just amazing! I love all the things you post!



I love that vintage pattern you should frame it up with a cute border that would make the sweetest artwork.  Why can't i ever find something as cute.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nini and Teresa!
> 
> Teresa- Any great Seuss-y ideas for a baby boy. I think we are going in October. And we will go one day to IoA. Isabelle is really excited about Wizarding World.



Hmm.. I'm still trying to come up with cute ideas for my girls!!!  I have a cute skirt pattern that I think I'll use for it. But, beyond that, I need to figure out just what fabrics will work. 



LisaZoe said:


> I love vintage aprons so a vintage apron pattern would be a great find.
> 
> You got a great deal on the dress form. I really should start looking at garage sales for things like that. I have one adult size form but it's a plus size so the regular form would be helpful.
> .



I was excited to get it! The pattern is on the back side of the pictures I just posted. 

I was hoping I got a good deal on that! I was pretty sure, but you never know! 


lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so i have been so busy. makeing this dress that i have not been able to so how amazed and in love i am with everyones designs.  Happy late birthday to all the kiddos and so on to  everyone.
> 
> So i was very nervouse about making this apron.  I did not have a pattern and did not know how to make one.  Let me say I was very nervous but i think it turned out great.  I love the Phrase that Sweet Heather Sue made for me.  Thanks a million on that.  I painted Alice on the bottom of the dress.  So this is what she will wear for her Alice Tea party birthday for next month.



WOW!!! That is absolutely precious!!! You did such a fabulous job on it!!! 

I agree, Heather is pretty sweet! 



NiniMorris said:


> I have to tell you...my DIL saw that on Facebook and got mad at me for not volunteering!  I explained with the weather coming in and the fact that I have NO ONE in that size I really didn't see it as being a good idea...
> 
> ...to which she informed me she has a baby shower coming up for a little girl and she could really use that skirt!  LOL
> 
> 
> Both you and Heather are living super humans in our family!
> 
> Nini



That just made me laugh!! (the part about your DIL, not the part about Lisa and Heather being super humans, because I agree on that!)



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I love that vintage pattern you should frame it up with a cute border that would make the sweetest artwork.  Why can't i ever find something as cute.



That would be such a cute idea if I ever get my sewing room!! Someday....


----------



## aksunshine

Teresa, have you noticed how EXPENSIVE Seuss fabrics are???? Holy COW!!!! I am bidding on some on Ebay, but I saw so on Etsy for $50/yd!!!

I think I will find a plain cotton romper and embroider it. But I want to make something matching for Isabelle. We have never been to IoA. 

To embroider a tshirt or similar, do you take out seams and then put it back together?


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I leave in less than 2 weeks!!!  I wasn't planning on making the girls anything, but we are going to Universal (probably Islands of Adventure) so now I'm thinking they REALLY need a Universal outfit. Something Cat in the Hatish. I really wish I had some material, but I think I'll try to make do with just some red and white stripes and the blue..We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Or.....
> 
> 
> I could sneak into Tessa's school and "borrow" the curtains that one of the teachers has up, they were Dr. Seuss print! (for CURTAINS!  )



I think that the stripes and blue always make for the most adorable outfits! I cannot wait to see what you come up with!! But I could play, let's make a deal, come on down and visit and the hoarder in me will let you use some suess fabric!


----------



## mirandag819

aksunshine said:


> Teresa, have you noticed how EXPENSIVE Seuss fabrics are???? Holy COW!!!! I am bidding on some on Ebay, but I saw so on Etsy for $50/yd!!!
> 
> I think I will find a plain cotton romper and embroider it. But I want to make something matching for Isabelle. We have never been to IoA.
> 
> To embroider a tshirt or similar, do you take out seams and then put it back together?



It's ridiculous how expensive it is! Last year someone found some scrubs made with Suess fabric, if you buy a large size you could cut quite a bit of fabric out of it, and the price wasn't too bad. I will google and see if I can find one again.


----------



## NaeNae

LisaZoe said:


> Pattern update I'm happy to say I got the Audrey skirt pattern sent out to some ladies to test and provide feedback. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that no one finds anything really stupid or otherwise wrong so I don't need to revise the pattern too much.




I guess I didn't do a good job testing the last one, I wasn't asked to test this one.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!

I hate getting old!



Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok lets see if this works. The dress is a simply sweet by CarlaC love her! Sorry if it is blurry.
> so i tried facebook and it didnt work so im trying photobucket now...


This is adorable!  

I love everything posted, I have just been super busy.



teresajoy said:


> I took pictures of the pattern my aunt sent me last week. It is SOO cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it, but some great prices here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I've always wanted a dress form, and I found one at a garage sale today!!! My brother and his wife gave me money for doing their taxes last week, so I used that to buy it. I paid $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to call her Margarite, but Lydia says I should call her Margarita!!
> 
> Well, I have to run, the kids are in the car waiting to go to Pizza Night at Mom's! Talk to you all later!


I love the Cinderella Apron Pattern.  I love cute vintage things like that.  So... how do you feel about making color copies of it?  I would love to buy one and frame it...

Congratulation on the great dress form! Finding bargains makes me


----------



## snubie

Does anyone use a rolled hem foot on their regular sewing machine?  I really want one but only if it works well.  I do not have a serger and I hate hemming.


----------



## LisaZoe

NaeNae said:


> I guess I didn't do a good job testing the last one, I wasn't asked to test this one.



That is not it at all. I'm not very good at asking for help so I didn't want to impose on the same group who tested the first pattern. I'm still trying to work out the best approach for this. If you're interested in testing, I'd be happy to have another person giving feedback!


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry, I had to giggle at that. It sounds like something I'd do! My problem is more forgetting to go back to bid. I end up with a list of ended auctions on my watch list.


----------



## ut*disney

My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.


----------



## aksunshine

mirandag819 said:


> It's ridiculous how expensive it is! Last year someone found some scrubs made with Suess fabric, if you buy a large size you could cut quite a bit of fabric out of it, and the price wasn't too bad. I will google and see if I can find one again.



Thanks! I never thought of that!!!


NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini






ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



Love those colors!!!


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> That is not it at all. I'm not very good at asking for help so I didn't want to impose on the same group who tested the first pattern. I'm still trying to work out the best approach for this. If you're interested in testing, I'd be happy to have another person giving feedback!



If you ever want someone to test the teeny sizes I have a 6 month old


----------



## jessica52877

ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



So cute! DH talked me out of buying that fabric the other day in those colors! I just love it! Why did I listen to him!!! I did get it in a different color and have it in two others, but it just looks precious on your daughter!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> So cute! DH talked me out of buying that fabric the other day in those colors! I just love it! Why did I listen to him!!! I did get it in a different color and have it in two others, but it just looks precious on your daughter!



Hey Jessica,

I heard a rumor you were considering a trip for SWW?


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Hey Jessica,
> 
> I heard a rumor you were considering a trip for SWW?



I'm in! Talk to one of my friends! I can't get either to commit! One is almost there I think though, we'll see!


----------



## sheridee32

aksunshine said:


> Teresa, have you noticed how EXPENSIVE Seuss fabrics are???? Holy COW!!!! I am bidding on some on Ebay, but I saw so on Etsy for $50/yd!!!
> 
> I think I will find a plain cotton romper and embroider it. But I want to make something matching for Isabelle. We have never been to IoA.
> 
> To embroider a tshirt or similar, do you take out seams and then put it back together?



I have been looking to my daughter is going to do our first gs due in sept nursery in dr suess so if you find anything give me a holler too.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

birdie757 said:


> Thanks guys!  The first name we really like the most is Emily.  Dd is Ashley so we think they go well together...short and sweet.  The middle name I really wanted to use was Anne...because it is my grandma's and my MIL's middle name...but that would make her initials EAT.  I just keep thinking...what if she is chunky and is teased with initials like that?  Names we can't use are Lynne, Brooke, Elizabeth and Catherine.  Soooo...that eliminates lots of the popular middle names...lol.  I am totally open to suggestions!
> 
> I will be honest that I am scared to have two sisters.  My sister and I are 2 years apart and STILL don't get along.  And we have lived over 1,000 miles apart for over 9 years now.  We are just polar opposites.  I would hate for my girls to be like that too.  I am hoping the large age difference might help.  My dd will be about 2 months shy of turning 5 when number 2 arrives and will be in preschool half days.
> 
> I just finished up some digitizing and should be able to at least get started on two of the 4 dresses for our trip in two weeks.  Dd went to the fabric store with me and her Tianna Barbie to help pick out the fabric for a Tianna dress.  She was holding the doll up to the fabric and it was so cute.  I was afraid that in her current "pink" kick she would change her mind but she went with exact color matches!  I don't think I could have picked anything better actually.   I can't believe next year I will be doing double the customs!  I am really going to have to stop the procrastinating!



How about Grace?  I think Emily Grace is a pretty name.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Teresa, have you noticed how EXPENSIVE Seuss fabrics are???? Holy COW!!!! I am bidding on some on Ebay, but I saw so on Etsy for $50/yd!!!
> 
> I think I will find a plain cotton romper and embroider it. But I want to make something matching for Isabelle. We have never been to IoA.
> 
> To embroider a tshirt or similar, do you take out seams and then put it back together?



I see that Trend Lab is making things with Dr. Seuss material. I wonder how hard it is to get hold of? 











http://www.trend-lab.com/where_to_shop.html

I have never embroidered on a little t-shirt, and do my best to not directly embroider on ANY t-shirts! I have always just made a patch on regular cotton and sewn that onto the t-shirt. 



jessica52877 said:


> I think that the stripes and blue always make for the most adorable outfits! I cannot wait to see what you come up with!! But I could play, let's make a deal, come on down and visit and the hoarder in me will let you use some suess fabric!


I hope I can pull it off!

OOOH, that would be a great reason to come to Georgia!  Actually, just seeing you would be a great reason! I didn't even know you had Dr. Seuss fabric! Is there anything you don't have in your stash?? 



NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



  Nope, not yet! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is adorable!
> 
> I love everything posted, I have just been super busy.
> 
> 
> I love the Cinderella Apron Pattern.  I love cute vintage things like that.  So... how do you feel about making color copies of it?  I would love to buy one and frame it...
> 
> Congratulation on the great dress form! Finding bargains makes me



I could do that for you. Maybe I could make a nice scan of it and send you the file? I would not let you pay for it though!

I love a good bargain too! 



snubie said:


> Does anyone use a rolled hem foot on their regular sewing machine?  I really want one but only if it works well.  I do not have a serger and I hate hemming.



I really like mine! I watched a video of of how to use it, and then just did it! It was pretty easy. The video should be in the bookmarks. 




ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



I LOVE this! That fabric is gorgeous! 



jessica52877 said:


> So cute! DH talked me out of buying that fabric the other day in those colors! I just love it! Why did I listen to him!!! I did get it in a different color and have it in two others, but it just looks precious on your daughter!



Haven't we discussed this before that we should NEVER listed to our husbands about things like this??


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



Oh how cute is that.  YOu did a great job she is so sweet


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments on the Big Give Minnie outfit and the Alice dress.  



aksunshine said:


> That was the format I was told I needed. I just go by what I am told, LOL!!!! I'm still pretty much clueless!
> 
> 
> Anita, I love both! I have yet to make a scallopini, I have the pattern. Made LOTS of stripwork! That Alice is very cute!
> 
> Question, when you do a tshirt like that, do you take out the side seams?
> Very cute!!!!



Thank you.  I didn't take the tshirt apart.  I just put the stabilizer under the front and put the hoop on under that (so in between the front and back of shirt).  Then I flipped the sleeves and back of shirt around the hoop (so sort of making a wad of fabric all the way around ....ha...that sounds horrible, huh?) and while it was stitching I just held the bundled up tshirt out of the way so it didn't get caught in the needle.  It was kind of complicated but it is a little girls shirt (size 5).  I think maybe a little bit larger one would be easier and a smaller shirt would be impossible to do because it would be too little to get around the hoop.  Someone else may have a better suggestion.  It was only my second time to do this and thats all I could come up with without taking it apart.  



ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



It is beautiful!  



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Ok so i have been so busy. makeing this dress that i have not been able to so how amazed and in love i am with everyones designs.  Happy late birthday to all the kiddos and so on to  everyone.
> 
> So i was very nervouse about making this apron.  I did not have a pattern and did not know how to make one.  Let me say I was very nervous but i think it turned out great.  I love the Phrase that Sweet Heather Sue made for me.  Thanks a million on that.  I painted Alice on the bottom of the dress.  So this is what she will wear for her Alice Tea party birthday for next month.



Great job.  And I love the saying on the front.  



NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I must confess...I have done this several times.  Or I bid and never go back to see if I won it.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



Too cute.  I have the scallopini pattern but have never made it.  I think I should put it on my to do list.  I always love what everyone else does with it.

Great job with the Alice dress too.  I am thinking about getting an embroidery machine and I will probably have the same problem.  The need to stitch things out, and nothing particular to make.




LKD said:


> I finished my grandma's apron  Took me around 2 hours (even though I had to recut it because I accidently cut it upside down!) and I'm so happy with it! I used an apron I had already as a pattern aka carbon copy of the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my camera so I used my cell. You think she'll like it?



Looks really cute, I;m sure she will love it.



ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



What a pretty way of doing that, awesome idea.




aksunshine said:


> Now they should show up!



Great job.



lollipopsandgiggles said:


>



Love it.



ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



Very cute.


----------



## RMAMom

Miranda said:


> It's ridiculous how expensive it is! Last year someone found some scrubs made with Seuss fabric, if you buy a large size you could cut quite a bit of fabric out of it, and the price wasn't too bad. I will goggle and see if I can find one again.


Brilliant


NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Ninni, you are soooo funny!

Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!


----------



## desparatelydisney

RMAMom said:


> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!



What a wonderful story!  Good for y'all


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> OOOH, that would be a great reason to come to Georgia!  Actually, just seeing you would be a great reason! I didn't even know you had Dr. Seuss fabric! Is there anything you don't have in your stash??



I have it all! LOL! I try to have it all atleast! I have 2 different Dr. Suess ones still. I passed on the pottery barn sheets because I thought the designs would be too big. I am sure I could have done something but at $20/yard still it was a bit much, although I paid that for my last green yard accidentally.


----------



## jessica52877

jessica52877 said:


> I have it all! LOL! I try to have it all atleast! I have 2 different Dr. Suess ones still. I passed on the pottery barn sheets because I thought the designs would be too big. I am sure I could have done something but at $20/yard still it was a bit much, although I paid that for my last green yard accidentally.



I quoted myself! 

I actually feel kind of bad, I now have purple and yellow dot in my stash, the bigger Joann size (but not supersize). I feel bad because just last week I traded fabric and those were two I didn't have. I got them at Mary Jo's the other day, but could only get a couple yards of each. I spent WAY too much $$!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

RMAMom said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Ninni, you are soooo funny!
> 
> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!



Sounds like a wonderful day


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I have it all! LOL! I try to have it all atleast! I have 2 different Dr. Suess ones still. I passed on the pottery barn sheets because I thought the designs would be too big. I am sure I could have done something but at $20/yard still it was a bit much, although I paid that for my last green yard accidentally.


I bow down to you, Queen of the Fabric Stash! 
I don't think I've ever even SEEN Dr. Seuss fabric! 



RMAMom said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Ninni, you are soooo funny!
> 
> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!



That is such a beautiful thing to do. 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Lisa, this is GORGEOUS! I love the long layers. That looks so pretty!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I bow down to you, Queen of the Fabric Stash!
> I don't think I've ever even SEEN Dr. Seuss fabric!




(I have Dr Seuss fabric(Grinch)-you will NEVER believe where I got it> Sleep pants!)


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Lisa, you are killing me, do you know how many times I have had to turn off the computer so "someone" did not see the Fairie stuff you are making?


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> (I have Dr Seuss fabric(Grinch)-you will NEVER believe where I got it> Sleep pants!)



I need to expand my search!


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I bow down to you, Queen of the Fabric Stash!
> I don't think I've ever even SEEN Dr. Seuss fabric!



It WAS $4/yard at Walmart!!! Back when they had Buzz and Woody and all kinds of stuff that couldn't be found for a while. I am thinking it was towards the beginning of the start of this thread, or before it even existed. Actually, it must have been before Dallas was 2, because his crib was up, but as a toddler bed. I made a Toy Story set and remember taking a picture using his crib! 

I probably bought 10 yards of the blue Suess fabric! I have 2 left.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I need to expand my search!



I didn't think the crib sheetprice was horrible, it gives you close to two yards (minus the corners) but kind of thin. I usually line my white anyways.

I think at christmas two years ago there were some scrub tops at walmart too. Hmm, I must go there too often! I feel like I hardly go in the store.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!

Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.

I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.

ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> It WAS $4/yard at Walmart!!! Back when they had Buzz and Woody and all kinds of stuff that couldn't be found for a while. I am thinking it was towards the beginning of the start of this thread, or before it even existed. Actually, it must have been before Dallas was 2, because his crib was up, but as a toddler bed. I made a Toy Story set and remember taking a picture using his crib!
> 
> I probably bought 10 yards of the blue Suess fabric! I have 2 left.



Walmart? I didn't know that's where it came from! I wasn't sewing much then, so that must be how I missed it. bummer! 



jessica52877 said:


> I didn't think the crib sheetprice was horrible, it gives you close to two yards (minus the corners) but kind of thin. I usually line my white anyways.
> 
> I think at christmas two years ago there were some scrub tops at walmart too. Hmm, I must go there too often! I feel like I hardly go in the store.



I could never find the scrubs! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.
> 
> ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.



Nicole, I'm sorry you are going through so much right now. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I need to expand my search!



I "think" I found them at Walmart. But it may have been Target.

But I did make a Who outfit out of red, white and tealish fabric. I thought I had a pic in my photobucket but I guess not. I did a Who face applique on the bodice with the lovely blue who hair. 

(Just to tell you how long ago it was, I think she wore it the day we met you at MCDonalds (before she changed into her Minnie dress))

Now I need to find the pic LOL


----------



## Granna4679

RMAMom said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Ninni, you are soooo funny!
> 
> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!



What an incredibly sweet thing to do for your aunt.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Lisa - it is beautiful.  




ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.
> 
> ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.



Oh Wow...sorry you are having to go through all of this.  I hope some honest person returns your wallet and prayers still being said for your dad and uncle now.


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> Lisa, this is GORGEOUS! I love the long layers. That looks so pretty!



Thank you! It's funny, I didn't think the skirts looked right when the layers got this long (which is why I stopped at 16") but I think it works well on the dress.



livndisney said:


> Lisa, you are killing me, do you know how many times I have had to turn off the computer so "someone" did not see the Fairie stuff you are making?



Should we establish a 'fairy free' time period? 



livndisney said:


> (I have Dr Seuss fabric(Grinch)-you will NEVER believe where I got it> Sleep pants!)



Was it knit? I've seen some cute knits in the Wal Mart sleepwear section. I even bought some capris last year with Tink, Minnie/Mickey and Marie (Aristocrats) on them thinking to use them for fabric but ended up letting Zoe have them. They look really cute on her so I don't regret that decision. 



teresajoy said:


> I could never find the scrubs!



I just did a google search for 'seuss scrubs' and found a cute print with book names with several characters. I still can't bring myself to pay that much for a character print, though.


----------



## LKD

Wow I'm so behind! I'll catch up tomorrow 

My grandma loved her apron  I'm so happy. My cousin's lil boy wanted to take it for his mom since she's a chef 

I cleaned out my sewing table and wow I threw away around 3 trashbags full of uselessness! I found so much cotton that I was inspired to make something.

So I made a small bag for my cell phone and wallet.





I wanted to make it similar to this tote bag I made. It was one of the first things I ever sewed, I think it was my final for my sewing class back in high school. I won 2nd place at the county fair with it  Unfortuantly since it was made around 3 years ago I have used it plenty and its so faded and one of the straps ripped off!


----------



## aksunshine

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).


Wow Lisa!!!! So VERY beautiful!


jessica52877 said:


> It WAS $4/yard at Walmart!!! Back when they had Buzz and Woody and all kinds of stuff that couldn't be found for a while. I am thinking it was towards the beginning of the start of this thread, or before it even existed. Actually, it must have been before Dallas was 2, because his crib was up, but as a toddler bed. I made a Toy Story set and remember taking a picture using his crib!
> 
> I probably bought 10 yards of the blue Suess fabric! I have 2 left.


Lucky duck! That was probably my hand sewing days! LOL! 


LKD said:


> Wow I'm so behind! I'll catch up tomorrow
> 
> My grandma loved her apron  I'm so happy. My cousin's lil boy wanted to take it for his mom since she's a chef
> 
> I cleaned out my sewing table and wow I threw away around 3 trashbags full of uselessness! I found so much cotton that I was inspired to make something.
> 
> So I made a small bag for my cell phone and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make it similar to this tote bag I made. It was one of the first things I ever sewed, I think it was my final for my sewing class back in high school. I won 2nd place at the county fair with it  Unfortuantly since it was made around 3 years ago I have used it plenty and its so faded and one of the straps ripped off!



Wow! That is awesome!!


----------



## aksunshine

So, guess where I was 8 years ago today? Holding my first baby! After being induced, b/c I was 2 weeks ovedue,  26 hours of rough labor (and only dialating 5 cm), resulting in an emergency C- section, Isabelle Autumn Winkler came into this world at 6# 9oz.


----------



## tricia

RMAMom said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Ninni, you are soooo funny!
> 
> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!



That is so great of your family to do.  I'm sure she appreciates it more than you will ever know.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Looks great as a dress Lisa.  You have such an eye for style, I wish I had just a bit of that.



livndisney said:


> (I have Dr Seuss fabric(Grinch)-you will NEVER believe where I got it> Sleep pants!)



There were some Grinch sleep pants at Zellers last year, and I was tempted...But did not have anything I needed to do with him at the time.  I know now that I will eventually regret the decision not to purchase them.



LKD said:


> Wow I'm so behind! I'll catch up tomorrow
> 
> My grandma loved her apron  I'm so happy. My cousin's lil boy wanted to take it for his mom since she's a chef
> 
> I cleaned out my sewing table and wow I threw away around 3 trashbags full of uselessness! I found so much cotton that I was inspired to make something.
> 
> So I made a small bag for my cell phone and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make it similar to this tote bag I made. It was one of the first things I ever sewed, I think it was my final for my sewing class back in high school. I won 2nd place at the county fair with it  Unfortuantly since it was made around 3 years ago I have used it plenty and its so faded and one of the straps ripped off!



See, we knew she would love the apron.  Cute little bag too.



aksunshine said:


> So, guess where I was 8 years ago today? Holding my first baby! After being induced, b/c I was 2 weeks ovedue,  26 hours of rough labor (and only dialating 5 cm), resulting in an emergency C- section, Isabelle Autumn Winkler came into this world at 6# 9oz.





Well then, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ISABELLE


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I re did a shirt for DH and also made an outfit for our little guest, then I added in my sewing area with all three machines going.  I love being able to have a dedicated machine for the ruffler.  I just take it out and it works.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> So, guess where I was 8 years ago today? Holding my first baby! After being induced, b/c I was 2 weeks ovedue,  26 hours of rough labor (and only dialating 5 cm), resulting in an emergency C- section, Isabelle Autumn Winkler came into this world at 6# 9oz.




Happy birthday to Isabelle!  I hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, has anyone else ever 'won' a fabric auction...and never remember bidding on it?  I do remember LOOKING at it! So, I guess I did bid...just wish I knew what I was planning on using it for!
> 
> I hate getting old!
> Nini


Nini, you are so funny, that happens to me all the time.


snubie said:


> Does anyone use a rolled hem foot on their regular sewing machine?  I really want one but only if it works well.  I do not have a serger and I hate hemming.


I just did this for the ruffled diapie cover.  I used the foot on my brother and it worked ok.  Starting out is hard but I watched U tube and did what the it said.





ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.
> 
> ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.


Nicole, you have so much on your plate now and hope you can get rest and peace.  I will pray for your family and for you.  Wish I was there to help you out.



LKD said:


> So I made a small bag for my cell phone and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make it similar to this tote bag I made. It was one of the first things I ever sewed, I think it was my final for my sewing class back in high school. I won 2nd place at the county fair with it  Unfortuantly since it was made around 3 years ago I have used it plenty and its so faded and one of the straps ripped off!


Great use of scraps.  I love it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

somehow my multi quote went very bad!  2nd try.



ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.


I missed the picture of your machine but I love this fabric choice and she is too cute.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).


As usual your work is stunning and I love the length.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Lisa, this is really beautiful. I love the colors. It just seems so perfect for the fairy.


----------



## ncmomof2

ut*disney said:


> My new machine came in Thursday.  I made two projects so far.  I wanted to share a picture of my first sewing project.



I love the fabric choice.  Beautiful!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).




Amazing as always 

Here is my daughter's dress for her first birthday.


----------



## GrammaBelle

LisaZoe said:


> That is not it at all. I'm not very good at asking for help so I didn't want to impose on the same group who tested the first pattern. I'm still trying to work out the best approach for this. If you're interested in testing, I'd be happy to have another person giving feedback!



I have 5 granddaughters ranging from age 10 to 9 months! I'd be happy to test drive any size you need! Finishing up my first Feliz now; I'm having fun in the sewing room again


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I "think" I found them at Walmart. But it may have been Target.
> 
> But I did make a Who outfit out of red, white and tealish fabric. I thought I had a pic in my photobucket but I guess not. I did a Who face applique on the bodice with the lovely blue who hair.
> 
> (Just to tell you how long ago it was, I think she wore it the day we met you at MCDonalds (before she changed into her Minnie dress))
> 
> Now I need to find the pic LOL



Thanks so much for the picture! That gives me inspiration! I couldn't find red and white striped fabric in my stash, but I hadn't thought to just use red and white fabric!  I love this... Lydia saw it and thinks Aunt Heather needs to digitize her a thing 1 design! 



LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! It's funny, I didn't think the skirts looked right when the layers got this long (which is why I stopped at 16") but I think it works well on the dress.
> 
> I just did a google search for 'seuss scrubs' and found a cute print with book names with several characters. I still can't bring myself to pay that much for a character print, though.



It is so beautiful long like this. It's a differnet look, but it really works!

I know, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 a yard for anything! 


LKD said:


> Wow I'm so behind! I'll catch up tomorrow
> 
> My grandma loved her apron  I'm so happy. My cousin's lil boy wanted to take it for his mom since she's a chef
> 
> I cleaned out my sewing table and wow I threw away around 3 trashbags full of uselessness! I found so much cotton that I was inspired to make something.
> 
> So I made a small bag for my cell phone and wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make it similar to this tote bag I made. It was one of the first things I ever sewed, I think it was my final for my sewing class back in high school. I won 2nd place at the county fair with it  Unfortuantly since it was made around 3 years ago I have used it plenty and its so faded and one of the straps ripped off!



I had no doubt she would love it! You should post pictures of her modeling it! 
Your bags are really cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I re did a shirt for DH and also made an outfit for our little guest, then I added in my sewing area with all three machines going.  I love being able to have a dedicated machine for the ruffler.  I just take it out and it works.



April, these look great!! I can't believe how busy you have been! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I love the fabric choice.  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always
> 
> Here is my daughter's dress for her first birthday.



OOOOOHHHHH!!! She's soooooo adorable!!!! Look at those cute little toseies!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Oh my, I'm in the final countdown now!!! We are out of the teens ladies!!!  Lydia says we should start packing!


----------



## jessica52877

aksunshine said:


> Lucky duck! That was probably my hand sewing days! LOL!



You became famous for your hand sewing! Such a beautiful job you did!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I "think" I found them at Walmart. But it may have been Target.
> 
> But I did make a Who outfit out of red, white and tealish fabric. I thought I had a pic in my photobucket but I guess not. I did a Who face applique on the bodice with the lovely blue who hair.
> 
> (Just to tell you how long ago it was, I think she wore it the day we met you at MCDonalds (before she changed into her Minnie dress))
> 
> Now I need to find the pic LOL



And why have I never seen this before?? You need to post pictures more often! I know you make WAY more then you post!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



Wow Wow Wow that is just to cute i love it


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> And why have I never seen this before?? You need to post pictures more often! I know you make WAY more then you post!



I was thinking the SAME thing! 

You do such beautiful work, I wish you'd share with us more! I love seeing what you make!


----------



## LisaZoe

GrammaBelle said:


> I have 5 granddaughters ranging from age 10 to 9 months! I'd be happy to test drive any size you need! Finishing up my first Feliz now; I'm having fun in the sewing room again



I'm working on creating a list of people who are interested in assisting with pattern testing. What I thought I'd do is as I get closer to having a new pattern to test, I'd send out an email asking who might be available. That way it lets people decide how it works in their schedule so I won't feel like I'm imposing on anyone.



teresajoy said:


> I know, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 a yard for anything!



Although I prefer to pay $5 or less, I'm OK going up to $8 for prints I really like and even $9 if it's something I NEED. Still, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 if it's just a print that I think is cute but I don't have something specific to do with it. The local quilt shop has a great clearance section that used to have everything $5 or less. I could easily get in trouble because often the prints I like aren't really that popular in this are, like Amy Butler, Heather Bailey, etc. The prices started going up to $6 per yard and I found that I was less likely to make impulse purchases... which is a good thing for sure.


----------



## mom2OandE

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck with Grandma's apron! I make my own pattern for that, so sorry I don't have a pattern to suggest.
> 
> Here's Aurora:



That is one of the most amazing dresses I've ever seen!  Congrats on such a beautiful outcome!


----------



## mom2OandE

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...finally got a couple pictures taken and loaded into photobucket.
> This is the outfit I made for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, just because I was having so much fun appliqueing, I stitched out Alice and then had to think of something to put her on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute?



I love it!  Very cute!


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> Although I prefer to pay $5 or less, I'm OK going up to $8 for prints I really like and even $9 if it's something I NEED. Still, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 if it's just a print that I think is cute but I don't have something specific to do with it. The local quilt shop has a great clearance section that used to have everything $5 or less. I could easily get in trouble because often the prints I like aren't really that popular in this are, like Amy Butler, Heather Bailey, etc. The prices started going up to $6 per yard and I found that I was less likely to make impulse purchases... which is a good thing for sure.



Hmm.. that is an interesting thought for me! If all fabric were more expensive, I would probably SAVE money by only buying what I needed!  Instead of having the huge stash of things I bought because they were cute and on sale!


----------



## mom2OandE

ashkash said:


> Hi ladies!  I love reading your threads & seeing all the gorgeous outfits you make!  I'm just starting DD's dresses for our trip in May (need to get moving on them!!).  I'm almost finished this Cinderella dress but can't decide if it needs anything else to make it a little fancier.  Any ideas?  Maybe a satin ribbon to tie in the back?  I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern for the top & improvised a pettiskirt pattern for the skirt part.  Chiffon is definitely a pain to work with, lol.



Beautiful!  Such a stunning dress!


----------



## jeniamt

Hi guys!  Just lurking about and keeping an envious eye on all the beautiful creations being posted!  

I'm spending most of my DIS time and all of my sewing time chasing after a toddler on the move while I try to research everything DVC.  We are seriously thinking about making the investment before our next WDW vacation.  So much to consider!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> Lydia saw it and thinks Aunt Heather needs to digitize her a thing 1 design!



Here's a link to a free thing 1 & thing 2 design:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=159796&p=1436988&hilit=thing+1#p1436988


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

There have been some WONDERFUL things posted.  I got seriously behind again.  I'm trying to get ready for a birthday party & a Disney trip & make myself a few maternity things.  We'll see how all that goes.   I'm finally feeling much better now that the morning sickness is past & I'm not completely exhausted when I get home everyday so I'm hopeful.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm working on creating a list of people who are interested in assisting with pattern testing. What I thought I'd do is as I get closer to having a new pattern to test, I'd send out an email asking who might be available. That way it lets people decide how it works in their schedule so I won't feel like I'm imposing on anyone.



You can add me to that list.  I have 2 sizes I can test.


----------



## woodkins

LisaZoe said:


> Although I prefer to pay $5 or less, I'm OK going up to $8 for prints I really like and even $9 if it's something I NEED. Still, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 if it's just a print that I think is cute but I don't have something specific to do with it. The local quilt shop has a great clearance section that used to have everything $5 or less. I could easily get in trouble because often the prints I like aren't really that popular in this are, like Amy Butler, Heather Bailey, etc. The prices started going up to $6 per yard and I found that I was less likely to make impulse purchases... which is a good thing for sure.



Heather Bailey & Amy Butler for $5-6/yd  I would be broke...Here they are about $12/yd and NEVER go on sale at the quilt shop


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!
Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!


----------



## birdie757

100AcrePrincess said:


> There have been some WONDERFUL things posted.  I got seriously behind again.  I'm trying to get ready for a birthday party & a Disney trip & make myself a few maternity things.  We'll see how all that goes.   I'm finally feeling much better now that the morning sickness is past & I'm not completely exhausted when I get home everyday so I'm hopeful.



I am in the feeling better stage now too...I am going to be 17 weeks Tues.  I am just getting back at the machine again.  I am totally curious what you are planning on sewing maternity wise.  I just ordered the Kwik sew maternity shorts/capris/pants pattern to try out.  I wore out my two pair with dd so I need several this time.  I also found a blog tutorial on how to convert a tee shirt pattern to a maternity top I would like to try.  I have a tshirt pattern I love (Vogue 8536) that I want to use for that.  She adds pleats to the side front of the shirt so it isn't just a big aline top.  I hope you get your energy boost soon!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Here's a link to a free thing 1 & thing 2 design:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=159796&p=1436988&hilit=thing+1#p1436988



Thank you!!! And, I bet Heather thanks you too!  She's busy enough without me requesting something! I am planning on taking my embroidery machine in tomorrow. Hopefully they will fix it really quick! 

Lydia says she should be Thing 1 and Arminda Thing 2, but I thought it should be the other way around, since Arminda is older. We'll see how this works out! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> There have been some WONDERFUL things posted.  I got seriously behind again.  I'm trying to get ready for a birthday party & a Disney trip & make myself a few maternity things.  We'll see how all that goes.   I'm finally feeling much better now that the morning sickness is past & I'm not completely exhausted when I get home everyday so I'm hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> You can add me to that list.  I have 2 sizes I can test.



Hi, It's nice to see you posting! I'm glad you are feeling better! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!


Hey Wendy!!! I was wondering when you were going to stop in and say hi to us! (I saw you on Facebook today.   )



birdie757 said:


> I am in the feeling better stage now too...I am going to be 17 weeks Tues.  I am just getting back at the machine again.  I am totally curious what you are planning on sewing maternity wise.  I just ordered the Kwik sew maternity shorts/capris/pants pattern to try out.  I wore out my two pair with dd so I need several this time.  I also found a blog tutorial on how to convert a tee shirt pattern to a maternity top I would like to try.  I have a tshirt pattern I love (Vogue 8536) that I want to use for that.  She adds pleats to the side front of the shirt so it isn't just a big aline top.  I hope you get your energy boost soon!



I keep forgetting who is pregnant!


----------



## teresajoy

I'm ready to start a new thread, anyone want to help move this along???


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

and now I'm finally caught up!  I just got back from a wonderful 4 day cruise with my DH...no kids!  We had a great time, weather was perfect and now we're totally relaxed.  Just in time for a demolition of my house.  The hardwood flooring goes in starting tomorrow.  Home Depot told us it would take two days, the installer said to plan on 5, so I've got another week off of work.  I'll be confined to the upstairs playroom or my computer/sewing room.  I think I'll pull my machines back out of storage and get busy...don't you think that's a good idea?  I feel like one of the kids, they keep opening boxes to get at their toys too.

Thanks for posting the link to Thing 1 and 2...that's something my mom had digitized years ago for my kids, along with a Thing 2 1/2 for my nephew who was then 2.5  It was one of her early projects after getting a digitizer, but I couldn't ever find where she saved it on her computer.  When the 3 kids wore their shirts together, we were always stopped and asked where they came from.  We've been thinking about a trip to IOA this summer, my older two are huge Potter fans, so keep the Suess ideas coming!


----------



## roscoepc1

LisaZoe said:


> I'm working on creating a list of people who are interested in assisting with pattern testing. What I thought I'd do is as I get closer to having a new pattern to test, I'd send out an email asking who might be available. That way it lets people decide how it works in their schedule so I won't feel like I'm imposing on anyone.



Ok, colour me stupid, but does this mean you need people to try outifts for you to perfect hand-made patterns??? My girls would L.O.V.E. that! They are almost 12 and 8...

You guys are such awesome sew-ers! I sew "well", but everyone else's skill and talent leave me breathless here!

I'd be happy to contribute to shipping $ as well, for the honour of them being guinea pigs!

blross@hurontel.on.ca


----------



## roscoepc1

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).



That is absolutely *breath-taking!* Do you make it in a Ladies 14????

You ladies who sew so beautifully, especially you appliquers, blow me away!

(I'm VERY serious about the ladies 14 thing too!)


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> and now I'm finally caught up!  I just got back from a wonderful 4 day cruise with my DH...no kids!  We had a great time, weather was perfect and now we're totally relaxed.  Just in time for a demolition of my house.  The hardwood flooring goes in starting tomorrow.  Home Depot told us it would take two days, the installer said to plan on 5, so I've got another week off of work.  I'll be confined to the upstairs playroom or my computer/sewing room.  I think I'll pull my machines back out of storage and get busy...don't you think that's a good idea?  I feel like one of the kids, they keep opening boxes to get at their toys too.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to Thing 1 and 2...that's something my mom had digitized years ago for my kids, along with a Thing 2 1/2 for my nephew who was then 2.5  It was one of her early projects after getting a digitizer, but I couldn't ever find where she saved it on her computer.  When the 3 kids wore their shirts together, we were always stopped and asked where they came from.  We've been thinking about a trip to IOA this summer, my older two are huge Potter fans, so keep the Suess ideas coming!



OOOH, do you have any pictures to share of your cruise? Brian and I (and the kids) really want to go on a cruise someday. Lydia has decided she REALLY wants to be a world traveler (in addition to being an astronaut, a farmer and a ballerina...) We thought a cruise would be so much fun for all of us. Of course, I fear one of my children falling overboard, but as anyone who knows me knows, I fear a lot of things when it comes to my kids!


----------



## LisaZoe

woodkins said:


> Heather Bailey & Amy Butler for $5-6/yd  I would be broke...Here they are about $12/yd and NEVER go on sale at the quilt shop



Luckily, they don't put those down often and it's usually the coordinates more than the main prints but it's still very hard to resist. Since I'm trying to use what I have and only buy when I must, I don't go there often.



roscoepc1 said:


> Ok, colour me stupid, but does this mean you need people to try outifts for you to perfect hand-made patterns??? My girls would L.O.V.E. that! They are almost 12 and 8...



The testing that I mentioned is people using my patterns to make the garments for their kids. They then give feedback on the instructions and other aspects of the pattern.


----------



## roscoepc1

LisaZoe said:


> The testing that I mentioned is people using my patterns to make the garments for their kids. They then give feedback on the instructions and other aspects of the pattern.



Still sounds awesome!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> OOOH, do you have any pictures to share of your cruise? Brian and I (and the kids) really want to go on a cruise someday. Lydia has decided she REALLY wants to be a world traveler (in addition to being an astronaut, a farmer and a ballerina...) We thought a cruise would be so much fun for all of us. Of course, I fear one of my children falling overboard, but as anyone who knows me knows, I fear a lot of things when it comes to my kids!



I have a few, but since it was just the two of us, and we've done this particular cruise before several times, I honestly didn't take many.  We did splurge and get a really nice suite, so most of the pics I have are of that.  And because my camera cord is packed until our remodel is done, they're stuck on the camera for now.  Cruising is our favorite vacation, we're spoiled living less than an hour from Port Canaveral, so we're apt to cruise the 3 or 4 day Royal Caribbean Bahamas cruise several times a year.  I was afraid of losing my youngest overboard too, she's a climber, so for her first cruise we skipped a balcony cabin, lol.  She's 4 now, and has become an avid cruiser and a balconly snob like me.    I love taking the kids because it's a great family vacation, but I don't have to be on duty at all times, the kids camp is so much fun they don't want to be with me, so I have no guilt sending them. They would chose a cruise (and have) over a land based vacation any day. Tell Lydia she can  be a dancer and world traveller too...my oldest is planning on doing just that!  She graduates this year, and has her first audition with Royal Caribbean on May  30th!

And when it comes time for you to plan your first family cruise, feel free to ask questions!  We haven't yet done DCL, the prices, even for FL residents, are almost double what I can get on another line.  (we get great discouts with Royal as past guests)  But we've done Carnival as well as RCI.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

birdie757 said:


> I am in the feeling better stage now too...I am going to be 17 weeks Tues.  I am just getting back at the machine again.  I am totally curious what you are planning on sewing maternity wise.  I just ordered the Kwik sew maternity shorts/capris/pants pattern to try out.  I wore out my two pair with dd so I need several this time.  I also found a blog tutorial on how to convert a tee shirt pattern to a maternity top I would like to try.  I have a tshirt pattern I love (Vogue 8536) that I want to use for that.  She adds pleats to the side front of the shirt so it isn't just a big aline top.  I hope you get your energy boost soon!



I'm 14 weeks today so I should be doing better from here on.  A friend has an out of print shirt pattern that I'm going to try.  She wore hers a lot last year & it was cute.  I have bookmarks for several tutorials for shirts & skirts.  I mostly need tops so that's what I've been concentrating on.  The friend whose wardrobe I usually shop when I'm pregnant is also pregnant & due a month before me so I can't raid her stuff this time.  

ETA:  Here are the links I have saved:
Girly Ruffly Maternity Skirt
http://kojodesigns.blogspot.com/2010/04/kojotutorial-girly-ruffle-y-maternity.html
Tons of Tutorials - I'm really wanting to make the first shirt she lists - the red one
http://www.luvinthemommyhood.com/2010/03/maternity-sewing-tutorial-roundup.html
Wrap Skirt
http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/wrap-skirt-pattern.html


teresajoy said:


> Hi, It's nice to see you posting! I'm glad you are feeling better!
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting who is pregnant!



Thanks!  My family is glad too.  

There are a lot of us.  I think I counted 11 people that I know irl who are pregnant or just had a baby in the last few months, too.


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> Thank you!!! And, I bet Heather thanks you too!  She's busy enough without me requesting something! I am planning on taking my embroidery machine in tomorrow. Hopefully they will fix it really quick!
> 
> Lydia says she should be Thing 1 and Arminda Thing 2, but I thought it should be the other way around, since Arminda is older. We'll see how this works out!





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for posting the link to Thing 1 and 2...that's something my mom had digitized years ago for my kids, along with a Thing 2 1/2 for my nephew who was then 2.5  It was one of her early projects after getting a digitizer, but I couldn't ever find where she saved it on her computer.  When the 3 kids wore their shirts together, we were always stopped and asked where they came from.  We've been thinking about a trip to IOA this summer, my older two are huge Potter fans, so keep the Suess ideas coming! [/COLOR][/FONT]



You're welcome.  Yes, I figured I'd be nice & save Heather.  I just noticed those designs the other day.  I'm grateful to whoever posted the link to that forum last week.  I did an ITH crayon tote from there that was SUPER EASY!!!  I have to fill it with a notebook & stickers now & hopefully it will keep the girls occupied during our drive to WDW next Sat.  I'll post pix when I get it full. ( I did these when I was taking a break from the hats that I am just sick of making...)


----------



## littlepeppers

I can't believe my baby is 8yrs old today & my princess turned 3yrs old Tuesday.

My DS started here @ 4lbs 5oz:





and my princess here @ 2lbs 15oz:





Look at them now.  









Where did my little babies go?  How did they get so big?  Where did the time go?


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> OOOH, do you have any pictures to share of your cruise? Brian and I (and the kids) really want to go on a cruise someday. Lydia has decided she REALLY wants to be a world traveler (in addition to being an astronaut, a farmer and a ballerina...) We thought a cruise would be so much fun for all of us. Of course, I fear one of my children falling overboard, but as anyone who knows me knows, I fear a lot of things when it comes to my kids!



Teres, we havent been on a DIsney cruise (my dream vacation -that and Hawaii) but a regular cruise was so much fun!  We dont particularly care for much of the entertainment on a regular cruise, but we love being out on deck, swimming in the pool, going snorkeling at the different ports of call....that reminds me - we got a message from Billy's parents that they are going on a cruise in May in Europe for 3 weeks! So, Billy's sister will be staying with us for that time!!! AHHHHHH!! She really can be  a lot of fun, but 3 weeks is long!!!


----------



## tracipierce

littlepeppers said:


> I can't believe my baby is 8yrs old today & my princess turned 3yrs old Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Where did my little babies go?  How did they get so big?  Where did the time go?



Aw they are so cute!  Wish your little one happy birthday, and just to make you feel a bit better, my baby turned 18 today!!!! I really don't know where the time went


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.
> 
> ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.


You have a lot on your plate.  I will say some prayers for your Dad, and for you.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!



Welcome Back, I can't wait to see the pictures....


----------



## littlepeppers

tracipierce said:


> Aw they are so cute!  Wish your little one happy birthday, and just to make you feel a bit better, my baby turned 18 today!!!! I really don't know where the time went



18!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG....I can't believe it will happen one day.  I will repost this when DS turns 18yrs old.  That will be one to reflect on.


----------



## goodferry

Hi! I am new to this thread. DD was reading trip reports with me and has guilted me into pulling the sewing machine out (I used to sew a lot for the oldest three, but not so much for the youngest, which is weird because she is the diva of the bunch!)
So I am making her a Cinderella costume (the one she wore in the beginning when she was cleaning) and some dresses for our June trip. 
I have a question, after looking at some pictures, she loves the dresses with the petticoats, but seeing as how I have a job and four kids, I think I may try to buy one for her (she is 6) where would I go about looking for them, or does everyone make their own? Thanks for your help and any advice!


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I have a few, but since it was just the two of us, and we've done this particular cruise before several times, I honestly didn't take many.  We did splurge and get a really nice suite, so most of the pics I have are of that.  And because my camera cord is packed until our remodel is done, they're stuck on the camera for now.  Cruising is our favorite vacation, we're spoiled living less than an hour from Port Canaveral, so we're apt to cruise the 3 or 4 day Royal Caribbean Bahamas cruise several times a year.  I was afraid of losing my youngest overboard too, she's a climber, so for her first cruise we skipped a balcony cabin, lol.  She's 4 now, and has become an avid cruiser and a balconly snob like me.    I love taking the kids because it's a great family vacation, but I don't have to be on duty at all times, the kids camp is so much fun they don't want to be with me, so I have no guilt sending them. They would chose a cruise (and have) over a land based vacation any day. Tell Lydia she can  be a dancer and world traveller too...my oldest is planning on doing just that!  She graduates this year, and has her first audition with Royal Caribbean on May  30th!
> 
> And when it comes time for you to plan your first family cruise, feel free to ask questions!  We haven't yet done DCL, the prices, even for FL residents, are almost double what I can get on another line.  (we get great discouts with Royal as past guests)  But we've done Carnival as well as RCI.



I was trying to tell Brian and Lydia that a Disney cruise was quite a bit more than a "regular" cruise.  Twice as much, that's a lot more! 

I hope your daughter gets the job on Royal Caribbean! Wouldn't that be fun! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm 14 weeks today so I should be doing better from here on.  A friend has an out of print shirt pattern that I'm going to try.  She wore hers a lot last year & it was cute.  I have bookmarks for several tutorials for shirts & skirts.  I mostly need tops so that's what I've been concentrating on.  The friend whose wardrobe I usually shop when I'm pregnant is also pregnant & due a month before me so I can't raid her stuff this time.
> 
> ETA:  Here are the links I have saved:
> Girly Ruffly Maternity Skirt
> http://kojodesigns.blogspot.com/2010/04/kojotutorial-girly-ruffle-y-maternity.html
> Tons of Tutorials - I'm really wanting to make the first shirt she lists - the red one
> http://www.luvinthemommyhood.com/2010/03/maternity-sewing-tutorial-roundup.html
> Wrap Skirt
> http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/wrap-skirt-pattern.html
> 
> 
> Thanks!  My family is glad too.
> 
> There are a lot of us.  I think I counted 11 people that I know irl who are pregnant or just had a baby in the last few months, too.



I don't think I have those sites bookmarked, I'll have to do that! 





DisneyKings said:


> You're welcome.  Yes, I figured I'd be nice & save Heather.  I just noticed those designs the other day.  I'm grateful to whoever posted the link to that forum last week.  I did an ITH crayon tote from there that was SUPER EASY!!!  I have to fill it with a notebook & stickers now & hopefully it will keep the girls occupied during our drive to WDW next Sat.  I'll post pix when I get it full. ( I did these when I was taking a break from the hats that I am just sick of making...)



I always have a hard time finding things on that site. I don't know why. But, they have some really cute things. I got a tiara design off there last summer. 



littlepeppers said:


> I can't believe my baby is 8yrs old today & my princess turned 3yrs old Tuesday.
> 
> My DS started here @ 4lbs 5oz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my princess here @ 2lbs 15oz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my little babies go?  How did they get so big?  Where did the time go?




OHHH! Weren't they little (very little!) cuties!!! They are adorable now too! I am assuming they were premies? How early were they?



billwendy said:


> Teres, we havent been on a DIsney cruise (my dream vacation -that and Hawaii) but a regular cruise was so much fun!  We dont particularly care for much of the entertainment on a regular cruise, but we love being out on deck, swimming in the pool, going snorkeling at the different ports of call....that reminds me - we got a message from Billy's parents that they are going on a cruise in May in Europe for 3 weeks! So, Billy's sister will be staying with us for that time!!! AHHHHHH!! She really can be  a lot of fun, but 3 weeks is long!!!



Oh my!!! Three weeks!! That is a long time! You are such a good person to do that! 



tracipierce said:


> Aw they are so cute!  Wish your little one happy birthday, and just to make you feel a bit better, my baby turned 18 today!!!! I really don't know where the time went




My baby will be 18 in June.  Seriously, don't know how that happened! 

He asked me to pick out a baby picture of him to put in a presentation they are doing at graduation. He VETOED my pick!!! I can't imagine why  Let's just say, he was VERY clean!


----------



## teresajoy

I just found out that Stitch Era Universal, a free digitizing software is available for free instant download on this site (I know several other people have used this on here too, maybe you guys mentioned it was a download now, sorry if you did!)
http://www.swfeast.com/en/free_digiziting_software.asp
I've used it with some success. 


And, there is another free program, Sophie Sews,  here:
http://sophiesew.com/SSDLP/Gallery.php

I haven't tried that one at all yet.


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> I always have a hard time finding things on that site. I don't know why. But, they have some really cute things. I got a tiara design off there last summer.



I found it helps to search just the thread title or 1st post message to weed out all the others.



teresajoy said:


> I just found out that Stitch Era Universal, a free digitizing software is available for free instant download on this site (I know several other people have used this on here too, maybe you guys mentioned it was a download now, sorry if you did!)
> http://www.swfeast.com/en/free_digiziting_software.asp
> I've used it with some success.
> 
> 
> And, there is another free program, Sophie Sews,  here:
> http://sophiesew.com/SSDLP/Gallery.php
> 
> I haven't tried that one at all yet.



Oh, thanks!  My Mom wants me to make some shirts for a reunion & it would be nice to have it digitized where I don't have to type in 1 line, then type in the next line for every single one.  I'll have to give those a try.  I have no interest in doing anything complicated, but would like to be able to do names & such.


----------



## aksunshine

jessica52877 said:


> You became famous for your hand sewing! Such a beautiful job you did!


Awww...thanks Jessica!


goodferry said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread. DD was reading trip reports with me and has guilted me into pulling the sewing machine out (I used to sew a lot for the oldest three, but not so much for the youngest, which is weird because she is the diva of the bunch!)
> So I am making her a Cinderella costume (the one she wore in the beginning when she was cleaning) and some dresses for our June trip.
> I have a question, after looking at some pictures, she loves the dresses with the petticoats, but seeing as how I have a job and four kids, I think I may try to buy one for her (she is 6) where would I go about looking for them, or does everyone make their own? Thanks for your help and any advice!



Teresa? This is right up your alley.



Thanks everyone for Isabelle's B-day wishes, both here and FB!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

12 hours until we leave for the four hour trip to the airport.  We toyed with the idea of getting a room but choose to stay home and sleep well, then leave at 5 am in the morning.

I have sewn, shampooed the carpets, cleaned the house and packed today.

I am sure I am forgetting something but for now I would say we are ready.  I am taking our dog to Mom's after dinner and then going to bed early.

Thanks boutiquers for the support during my massive sew.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> 12 hours until we leave for the four hour trip to the airport.  We toyed with the idea of getting a room but choose to stay home and sleep well, then leave at 5 am in the morning.
> 
> I have sewn, shampooed the carpets, cleaned the house and packed today.
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting something but for now I would say we are ready.  I am taking our dog to Mom's after dinner and then going to bed early.
> 
> Thanks boutiquers for the support during my massive sew.



Have a GREAT time and hope you get a chance to relax!!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

RMAMom said:


> Get the Garden Started Party!!!! I have an Aunt that was married for 47 years and her husband (Uncle Sam) passed away last February. Aunt Carol & Uncle Sam have a beautiful house in the country and Aunt Carol is a Master Gardner. Every year she and Uncle Sam spent hours in their many gardens. Uncle Sam was in and out of hospitals for the last year so the gardens are a mess. My sister sent an email to the family to come to a get the garden started party and today my sisters, cousins, Mom, Aunts etc spent the day pulling weeds  and laying mulch and fixing decorative fencing etc. At the end of the day we had a great dinner and just enjoyed being together! It was such a great day! We are tired and our muscles are screaming but we feel good about what we got done today and days like this remind me how great my family is. The kids played and chased the dogs while everyone worked in the flower beds  and now when Aunt Carol comes outside she wont be overwhelmed and maybe she'll feel just a little bit better and I just know that Uncle Sammy is smiling down on all of us!


How very sweet - you have a wonderful family!



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.


Prayers being said!


----------



## Adi12982

aksunshine said:


> So, guess where I was 8 years ago today? Holding my first baby! After being induced, b/c I was 2 weeks ovedue,  26 hours of rough labor (and only dialating 5 cm), resulting in an emergency C- section, Isabelle Autumn Winkler came into this world at 6# 9oz.



 Happy Birthday Isabelle!


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> I just found out that Stitch Era Universal, a free digitizing software is available for free instant download on this site (I know several other people have used this on here too, maybe you guys mentioned it was a download now, sorry if you did!)
> http://www.swfeast.com/en/free_digiziting_software.asp
> I've used it with some success.
> 
> 
> And, there is another free program, Sophie Sews,  here:
> http://sophiesew.com/SSDLP/Gallery.php
> 
> I haven't tried that one at all yet.



I use stitch era...actually I have been using it all afternoon...lol.  I like it but it is the only one I have ever tried.  It is very similar to Adobe Illustrator...which I used in college as a graphic design minor.  I think that this might be a good option as more people use it and more tutorials become available.  When I started using it there was basically no support.  There is a great yahoo group that is really helpful with questions too.  The thing I like best probably is the fact that you can use any true type font that is on your computer.  So, you can go crazy at 1001freefonts.com and grab what ever you want for lettering in your designs.


----------



## livsmom04

We are leaving for Disney World in 7 days and I decided to make myself and my daughter some shirts to wear for while we're in the World. So I finally went ahead and made them after trying the first time to realize that I got the wrong bond (went through 4 needles breaking before realizing that I was using the wrong bond.) Oh well you live and learn. Here are the few shirts that I made for our trip down there. It's the first time I've every applique and even better doing it on my normal sewing machine. 

Olivia's Minnie Mouse Shirt with a Bow





Olivia's Mickey Mouse Shirt





My Mickey Mouse Shirt


----------



## Disneymom1218

livsmom04 said:


> We are leaving for Disney World in 7 days and I decided to make myself and my daughter some shirts to wear for while we're in the World. So I finally went ahead and made them after trying the first time to realize that I got the wrong bond (went through 4 needles breaking before realizing that I was using the wrong bond.) Oh well you live and learn. Here are the few shirts that I made for our trip down there. It's the first time I've every applique and even better doing it on my normal sewing machine.
> 
> Olivia's Minnie Mouse Shirt with a Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia's Mickey Mouse Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mickey Mouse Shirt


These look great. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I re did a shirt for DH and also made an outfit for our little guest, then I added in my sewing area with all three machines going.  I love being able to have a dedicated machine for the ruffler.  I just take it out and it works.



Love your sewing area and also love that the gun case took second place BEHIND the sewing machines...  Your shirt and outfit are very cute too.



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the fabric choice.  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always
> 
> Here is my daughter's dress for her first birthday.



Oh....adorable.  And the dress looks so cute on her.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!



Welcome back!



teresajoy said:


> My baby will be 18 in June.  Seriously, don't know how that happened!
> 
> He asked me to pick out a baby picture of him to put in a presentation they are doing at graduation. He VETOED my pick!!! I can't imagine why  Let's just say, he was VERY clean!



My youngest will be 24 in July.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> 12 hours until we leave for the four hour trip to the airport.  We toyed with the idea of getting a room but choose to stay home and sleep well, then leave at 5 am in the morning.
> 
> I have sewn, shampooed the carpets, cleaned the house and packed today.
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting something but for now I would say we are ready.  I am taking our dog to Mom's after dinner and then going to bed early.
> 
> Thanks boutiquers for the support during my massive sew.



Have a great "relaxing" time!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I didn't go to the zoo, it was a Grandma / Granddaughter day.  But, yes they saw the baby giraffes!! Lydia was so excited! One was born in December, which is when her birthday is!
> 
> We MUST meet up at the zoo sometime!!! Like Heather said, our Mom buys the pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree!!! A zoo Dismeet!



Sounds like a fun idea!



ellenbenny said:


> I think it is the corset top with shirred back..from ycmt
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-a-Corset-Top-With-a-Shirred-Back.htm
> ]



Have any of you tried using this pattern?  I have thought about trying it but I have never shirred before.  Is it pretty easy or hard?



ashkash said:


> ]



This is cute!  I love this idea for the skirt.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).




Lisa, I love this longer version.  It's very pretty.  I would be glad to test one of your patterns some time for you.  I have 2 little girls who are different sizes.


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my daughter's dress for her first birthday.



Very cute!  



teresajoy said:


> I know, it's hard for me to pay more than $5 a yard for anything!
> 
> !!!


Me too!  $5 is even a stretch for me a lot of the time.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!



Glad you are back and had a good time.  Can't wait to hear more about it!  i'm sorry to hear Daniel got sick though.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, totally off topic...I could use your help

My older dd, who is a student designer, has entered a design contest sponsored by Benjamin~Moore paint.  She stands to win a substantial amount of money.  Benjamin~Moore has left it to the public to "help" them by narrowing the designs down to the top 10, which they will then judge.

Please, visit this website:
http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
and vote for Kate's design.  

You need to click "like it", register, then "like it" again.
You only vote once per email address, but you can vote with multiple email addresses if you have them.  You may also leave a comment if you'd like.

Benjamin~Moore promises that you won't receive anything from them - no spam on your email accounts.

I've already bombarded my Facebook friends with a request to vote, and Kate is currently in 12th place. Please vote!


----------



## sahm1000

Check out my counter!  Cannot wait!  And like any good disboutiquer I'll be sewing until we leave !  Not really, I'm almost done with my last dress and I need to do 3 more t-shirts so no real big deal.  But I've got to let you in on how my day is going today.  And there is nothing you can do but laugh!
Or maybe cry!!!

So around noon, I notice Claire (my 4 year old) rubbing her eye.  Don't think much of it until around 1 and she is still rubbing her eye. I check it out and it's really red.  My DH looks at it and says, "Oh, probably just allergies."  Until I pull down her bottom lid and you can see all of the eye goop.  Yuck.  So they go to our off our pediatric urgent care (called Acute Kids - they are open 4:30-11pm M-F, and 12:00-8:00pm Saturday and Sunday - they are truly a God send!!!).  Of course, she has pink eye.  So we get a prescription for eye drops.  Day goes on and Lilly is a little cranky but I figure she's a little tired.  Then we sit down to dinner and Darren leans over to kiss her and says "She's hot."  So we check her temp and it's 100.4.  Not too hot but still, we leave in 2 days!!!!!  So back to Acute Kids we go!  Diagnosis - double ear infection.  Perfect!  

So we are getting a little paranoid about the pink eye thing and don't want everyone to catch it and be stuck in Orlando trying to see doctors.  So we call our neighbor across the street who is a doctor and ask him to write us a couple of prescriptions for eye drops just in case (and Darren has an eye that's getting pink anyway).  So he does, no big deal.  Darren decides to fill it and leaves.  I hear a bang.  I choose to continue sewing and ignore the big bang!  Phone rings.  It's Darren!  "Guess what I did leaving?  I tore the mirror off my passenger side door on the garage."  Fantastic!  Perfect!  Genius!  It figures...nothing goes smoothly when we go on vacation!  The only good side of this one is that it's a company car so it's on their insurance and we don't have to pay for it.  But really...

So anyway, if I don't check in before I go, I just wanted to say bye!  to everyone and I'll post pics when I get back of the kiddos customs.  And please, next year remind me to start sewing in January please!  Sewing for my three girls, two nephews and one niece is killing me!


----------



## littlepeppers

teresajoy said:


> OHHH! Weren't they little (very little!) cuties!!! They are adorable now too! I am assuming they were premies? How early were they?



DS was born at 34wks & DD at 32wks.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry- Drive by- again.  ugh.  Love everything that's been posted- Lisa- WOW!
> 
> Can y'all continue to pray?  My dad is still in ICU in Chicago, they think he'll still have enough stump to walk on and that they got the worst of the infection out, but he'll still be on IV antibiotics at least 6 weeks and he's in a lot of pain.  Today I either lost or had my wallet stollen, and because I'm distracted and stupid lately, I had my social security card in it- I've spent the last 4 hours calling everyone, getting a lock on my credit, and figuring out how to get a new ss card and dl.  DH is leaving at 6 am for a week, coming home for a day, and then leaving for another week.  DD is already having trouble sleeping because she's so worried about state mandated testing this week (breath), and just when I literally said, well, things can't get any worse, the phone rang.  My uncle who we're very close to (my DM's brother) is in ICU in Florida w/ a bleeding brain aneurism.  It appears to be a smaller vessell, and they're going to go in and try to surgically repair it.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed at the minute I can't think straight or get a full breath in.  FWIW, we had a great day at Morgan's wonderland (except the part where someone took my wallet anyway) I'll try to post pics when I can.
> 
> ETA: at least since I'm not sleeping I'm getting some sewing done for our trip.  I'll post some things when I have a second.


Continued prayers for your Dad and you.  So sorry for all you're going through.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!


Welcome home!  Sorry Daniel got sick.  Can't wait to see photos.



MinnieVanMom said:


> 12 hours until we leave for the four hour trip to the airport.  We toyed with the idea of getting a room but choose to stay home and sleep well, then leave at 5 am in the morning.
> 
> I have sewn, shampooed the carpets, cleaned the house and packed today.
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting something but for now I would say we are ready.  I am taking our dog to Mom's after dinner and then going to bed early.
> 
> Thanks boutiquers for the support during my massive sew.


Have a very magical trip!!!!



sahm1000 said:


> Check out my counter!  Cannot wait!  And like any good disboutiquer I'll be sewing until we leave !  Not really, I'm almost done with my last dress and I need to do 3 more t-shirts so no real big deal.  But I've got to let you in on how my day is going today.  And there is nothing you can do but laugh!
> Or maybe cry!!!
> 
> So around noon, I notice Claire (my 4 year old) rubbing her eye.  Don't think much of it until around 1 and she is still rubbing her eye. I check it out and it's really red.  My DH looks at it and says, "Oh, probably just allergies."  Until I pull down her bottom lid and you can see all of the eye goop.  Yuck.  So they go to our off our pediatric urgent care (called Acute Kids - they are open 4:30-11pm M-F, and 12:00-8:00pm Saturday and Sunday - they are truly a God send!!!).  Of course, she has pink eye.  So we get a prescription for eye drops.  Day goes on and Lilly is a little cranky but I figure she's a little tired.  Then we sit down to dinner and Darren leans over to kiss her and says "She's hot."  So we check her temp and it's 100.4.  Not too hot but still, we leave in 2 days!!!!!  So back to Acute Kids we go!  Diagnosis - double ear infection.  Perfect!
> 
> So we are getting a little paranoid about the pink eye thing and don't want everyone to catch it and be stuck in Orlando trying to see doctors.  So we call our neighbor across the street who is a doctor and ask him to write us a couple of prescriptions for eye drops just in case (and Darren has an eye that's getting pink anyway).  So he does, no big deal.  Darren decides to fill it and leaves.  I hear a bang.  I choose to continue sewing and ignore the big bang!  Phone rings.  It's Darren!  "Guess what I did leaving?  I tore the mirror off my passenger side door on the garage."  Fantastic!  Perfect!  Genius!  It figures...nothing goes smoothly when we go on vacation!  The only good side of this one is that it's a company car so it's on their insurance and we don't have to pay for it.  But really...
> 
> So anyway, if I don't check in before I go, I just wanted to say bye!  to everyone and I'll post pics when I get back of the kiddos customs.  And please, next year remind me to start sewing in January please!  Sewing for my three girls, two nephews and one niece is killing me!


Yikes!  You need a vacation!  

I've had pretty good luck with the over the counter pink eye relief.

You'll have a great trip!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

birdie757 said:


> I use stitch era...actually I have been using it all afternoon...lol.  I like it but it is the only one I have ever tried.  It is very similar to Adobe Illustrator...which I used in college as a graphic design minor.  I think that this might be a good option as more people use it and more tutorials become available.  When I started using it there was basically no support.  There is a great yahoo group that is really helpful with questions too.  The thing I like best probably is the fact that you can use any true type font that is on your computer.  So, you can go crazy at 1001freefonts.com and grab what ever you want for lettering in your designs.



I wish I could find some online tutorials. I downloaded the software but find it very confusing to use. I've never used Illustrator before so I'm not totally familiar with vectors and such but understand the concept (I think). I tried reading the manual that comes as a PDF but I think I need to accept that it will work easier if I print it... I just hate printing something that is so long!


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> I use stitch era...actually I have been using it all afternoon...lol.  I like it but it is the only one I have ever tried.  It is very similar to Adobe Illustrator...which I used in college as a graphic design minor.  I think that this might be a good option as more people use it and more tutorials become available.  When I started using it there was basically no support.  There is a great yahoo group that is really helpful with questions too.  The thing I like best probably is the fact that you can use any true type font that is on your computer.  So, you can go crazy at 1001freefonts.com and grab what ever you want for lettering in your designs.



I LOVE the ability to digitize the fonts! I joined the yahoo group when I first got it (last summer, I think?), but I haven't been on there much in quite awhile. Have you been able to find some good tutorials? I would love to be able to do a few things now and then so I don't have to bug Heather! But, so far all I've done is the Elvis Stitch, and some lettering.



MinnieVanMom said:


> 12 hours until we leave for the four hour trip to the airport.  We toyed with the idea of getting a room but choose to stay home and sleep well, then leave at 5 am in the morning.
> 
> I have sewn, shampooed the carpets, cleaned the house and packed today.
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting something but for now I would say we are ready.  I am taking our dog to Mom's after dinner and then going to bed early.
> 
> Thanks boutiquers for the support during my massive sew.



Have fun April! 



livsmom04 said:


> We are leaving for Disney World in 7 days and I decided to make myself and my daughter some shirts to wear for while we're in the World. So I finally went ahead and made them after trying the first time to realize that I got the wrong bond (went through 4 needles breaking before realizing that I was using the wrong bond.) Oh well you live and learn. Here are the few shirts that I made for our trip down there. It's the first time I've every applique and even better doing it on my normal sewing machine.
> 
> Olivia's Minnie Mouse Shirt with a Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia's Mickey Mouse Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mickey Mouse Shirt


These all look great!! You guys are going to have fun! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 1.)Have any of you tried using this pattern?  I have thought about trying it but I have never shirred before.  Is it pretty easy or hard?
> 
> 2.)Me too!  $5 is even a stretch for me a lot of the time.
> 
> .



1.) Shirring is easy as long as your machine cooperates! I had a hard time with it when I first tried, then I realized I needed to adjust my bobbin tension. Then, it worked really well.

2.)I know what you mean! $5 is REALLY pushing it for me! That is for something REALLY fancy. 





sahm1000 said:


> Check out my counter!  Cannot wait!  And like any good disboutiquer I'll be sewing until we leave !  Not really, I'm almost done with my last dress and I need to do 3 more t-shirts so no real big deal.  But I've got to let you in on how my day is going today.  And there is nothing you can do but laugh!
> Or maybe cry!!!
> 
> So around noon, I notice Claire (my 4 year old) rubbing her eye.  Don't think much of it until around 1 and she is still rubbing her eye. I check it out and it's really red.  My DH looks at it and says, "Oh, probably just allergies."  Until I pull down her bottom lid and you can see all of the eye goop.  Yuck.  So they go to our off our pediatric urgent care (called Acute Kids - they are open 4:30-11pm M-F, and 12:00-8:00pm Saturday and Sunday - they are truly a God send!!!).  Of course, she has pink eye.  So we get a prescription for eye drops.  Day goes on and Lilly is a little cranky but I figure she's a little tired.  Then we sit down to dinner and Darren leans over to kiss her and says "She's hot."  So we check her temp and it's 100.4.  Not too hot but still, we leave in 2 days!!!!!  So back to Acute Kids we go!  Diagnosis - double ear infection.  Perfect!
> 
> So we are getting a little paranoid about the pink eye thing and don't want everyone to catch it and be stuck in Orlando trying to see doctors.  So we call our neighbor across the street who is a doctor and ask him to write us a couple of prescriptions for eye drops just in case (and Darren has an eye that's getting pink anyway).  So he does, no big deal.  Darren decides to fill it and leaves.  I hear a bang.  I choose to continue sewing and ignore the big bang!  Phone rings.  It's Darren!  "Guess what I did leaving?  I tore the mirror off my passenger side door on the garage."  Fantastic!  Perfect!  Genius!  It figures...nothing goes smoothly when we go on vacation!  The only good side of this one is that it's a company car so it's on their insurance and we don't have to pay for it.  But really...
> 
> So anyway, if I don't check in before I go, I just wanted to say bye!  to everyone and I'll post pics when I get back of the kiddos customs.  And please, next year remind me to start sewing in January please!  Sewing for my three girls, two nephews and one niece is killing me!



Oh, wow, what a day! Yep, you definitely need a vacation! 



littlepeppers said:


> DS was born at 34wks & DD at 32wks.



What little cuties they were! Tessa (my niece) was a preemie. I'm thinknig she was born at 34 weeks, but I am not sure. She didn't have any problems. Unlike my Lydia (full term) who spent several (horrible) days in the NICU.


----------



## ConnieB

LisaZoe said:


> I'm working on creating a list of people who are interested in assisting with pattern testing. What I thought I'd do is as I get closer to having a new pattern to test, I'd send out an email asking who might be available. That way it lets people decide how it works in their schedule so I won't feel like I'm imposing on anyone.
> 
> 
> :



If you're ever interested in doing larger sizes....I'd love to test drive a pattern.  But my girls are size 12/14.   But I'm lucky in that they still love to wear stuff that I make for them.....and ooh and ahh over your work constantly.     If only your patterns included the appliques!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> Unlike my Lydia (full term) who spent several (horrible) days in the NICU.



If you don't mind me asking, what happened to Lydia?  Why did she have to go to the NICU?


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!



Welcome Home!

I have enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Granna4679

sahm1000 said:


> Check out my counter!  Cannot wait!  And like any good disboutiquer I'll be sewing until we leave !  Not really, I'm almost done with my last dress and I need to do 3 more t-shirts so no real big deal.  But I've got to let you in on how my day is going today.  And there is nothing you can do but laugh!
> Or maybe cry!!!
> 
> So around noon, I notice Claire (my 4 year old) rubbing her eye.  Don't think much of it until around 1 and she is still rubbing her eye. I check it out and it's really red.  My DH looks at it and says, "Oh, probably just allergies."  Until I pull down her bottom lid and you can see all of the eye goop.  Yuck.  So they go to our off our pediatric urgent care (called Acute Kids - they are open 4:30-11pm M-F, and 12:00-8:00pm Saturday and Sunday - they are truly a God send!!!).  Of course, she has pink eye.  So we get a prescription for eye drops.  Day goes on and Lilly is a little cranky but I figure she's a little tired.  Then we sit down to dinner and Darren leans over to kiss her and says "She's hot."  So we check her temp and it's 100.4.  Not too hot but still, we leave in 2 days!!!!!  So back to Acute Kids we go!  Diagnosis - double ear infection.  Perfect!
> 
> So we are getting a little paranoid about the pink eye thing and don't want everyone to catch it and be stuck in Orlando trying to see doctors.  So we call our neighbor across the street who is a doctor and ask him to write us a couple of prescriptions for eye drops just in case (and Darren has an eye that's getting pink anyway).  So he does, no big deal.  Darren decides to fill it and leaves.  I hear a bang.  I choose to continue sewing and ignore the big bang!  Phone rings.  It's Darren!  "Guess what I did leaving?  I tore the mirror off my passenger side door on the garage."  Fantastic!  Perfect!  Genius!  It figures...nothing goes smoothly when we go on vacation!  The only good side of this one is that it's a company car so it's on their insurance and we don't have to pay for it.  But really...
> 
> So anyway, if I don't check in before I go, I just wanted to say bye!  to everyone and I'll post pics when I get back of the kiddos customs.  And please, next year remind me to start sewing in January please!  Sewing for my three girls, two nephews and one niece is killing me!



Oh WOW...what a day.  Sorry it was so bad but the bright side is you are getting to go on vacation!  Seriously, hope you have a fantastic trip and make lots of memories!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).

ok, that's it for todays update.

I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).
> 
> ok, that's it for todays update.
> 
> I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.



You are going through so much right now. 

Thank you for telling us more about your uncle. He really does sound like a truly wonderful person. I pray that he makes it through this.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ireland_nicole said:


> Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).
> 
> ok, that's it for todays update.
> 
> I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.



Many Prayers still being said for you & your fmaily. Your uncle sounds amazing! Thank You for sharing him with us.


----------



## teresajoy

Adi12982 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what happened to Lydia?  Why did she have to go to the NICU?



I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die. 

They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful. 

For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together. 

You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble! 


Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.




















I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
Carol


----------



## PrincessMickey

So as usual I'm behind and trying to catch up. Unfortunately I haven't sewn anything in over a month. The last two weeks I've been working quite a bit. I go in at 3:30 in the afternoon and several nights I haven't left unil 4:30 or 5 in the morning. So I haven't been getting home until 5:30 or 6, go to sleep until 8 to get DS up and ready for school. Drop him off at 9 go back to sleep until he has to be picked up at noon, and then around 1:30 I have to start getting ready for work. Not fun and I'm pretty tired. 

So since I have nothing to show that I've made lately I will share something else I did last week. So first for referance this is a dorky picture of the family back in September, take notice how long my hair was and add several inches to what is was last week.






This is what I did last week.






I took almost 13 inches off but I love it and everyone at work is still commenting about how much they love it a week later. I still have my hair at the house, hopefully tomorrow I will have enough time to drop it in the mailbox for Locks of Love.

So now you get to put a picture to a name, if only I can find the time to post on here more often.


----------



## mom2rtk

littlepeppers said:


> I can't believe my baby is 8yrs old today & my princess turned 3yrs old Tuesday.
> 
> My DS started here @ 4lbs 5oz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my princess here @ 2lbs 15oz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my little babies go?  How did they get so big?  Where did the time go?




Awww.....you must have blinked. I hate when that happens!

Happy birthday to your babies!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die.
> 
> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!
> 
> 
> Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!




What a story Teresa! I would have been a basket case and they probably would have had to check me into the psych ward!

My delivery with Robbie (now 17) was really traumatic...... and here's the weird part...... I never DID find out why! I do know that they kept losing his heartbeat and they only gave me one hour to push out my first baby or they were going to do a c-section. I don't remember much because the epidural didn't take on one side. I refer to this as my trip to the "dark side"..... Once he was born they took him for 5 hours before we got to see him again. It was SO odd to just sit there watching late night TV after having a baby, but not get to HAVE the baby. I can't imagine going for DAYS!

A few years later I thought about requesting the hospital records so I could see exactly what happened that day, but heck he was an active healthy kid by then, so never bothered. Still, it was strange to be so involved in the course of events, but still not know exactly what happened that day! I[m probably better off not knowing.


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2rtk said:


> What a story Teresa! I would have been a basket case and they probably would have had to check me into the psych ward!
> 
> My delivery with Robbie (now 17) was really traumatic...... and here's the weird part...... I never DID find out why! I do know that they kept losing his heartbeat and they only gave me one hour to push out my first baby or they were going to do a c-section. I don't remember much because the epidural didn't take on one side. I refer to this as my trip to the "dark side"..... Once he was born they took him for 5 hours before we got to see him again. It was SO odd to just sit there watching late night TV after having a baby, but not get to HAVE the baby. I can't imagine going for DAYS!
> 
> A few years later I thought about requesting the hospital records so I could see exactly what happened that day, but heck he was an active healthy kid by then, so never bothered. Still, it was strange to be so involved in the course of events, but still not know exactly what happened that day! I[m probably better off not knowing.



You are definitely better off not knowing!  I knew all about the problems my daughter was having right after birth....because, evidently they forgot I was in the room!  Even when I was showing signs of shock...they were working on her...in the FLOOR!!!!! One of the nurses from the nursery reminded them I was still there and alarms were going off...for me!

I know that my daughter is alive only because the midwife intervened and kicked the 'doc in training' out!  (he actually apologized to me later and said he had never even assisted at a delivery before, and had only watched one...where he was made to leave because he started screaming!...and yet he was allowed to 'deliver' my baby!)

Don't you just love teaching hospitals!!!!


Nini


----------



## jeniamt

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



I love this!  Right up my alley and I love those seagulls!  My kids even insist on hanging out if front of them at Epcot for way longer than anyone should want to!  Really great job!!!



teresajoy said:


> I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die.
> 
> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!
> 
> 
> Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!



Thank you for sharing your story.  You must have been really scared.  Life is so fragile.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).
> 
> ok, that's it for todays update.
> 
> I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.



You sure have a lot going on in your life.  What a wonderful man your uncle sounds to be.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> You are definitely better off not knowing!  I knew all about the problems my daughter was having right after birth....because, evidently they forgot I was in the room!  Even when I was showing signs of shock...they were working on her...in the FLOOR!!!!! One of the nurses from the nursery reminded them I was still there and alarms were going off...for me!
> 
> I know that my daughter is alive only because the midwife intervened and kicked the 'doc in training' out!  (he actually apologized to me later and said he had never even assisted at a delivery before, and had only watched one...where he was made to leave because he started screaming!...and yet he was allowed to 'deliver' my baby!)
> 
> Don't you just love teaching hospitals!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



OMG! That's amazing..... Don't you think if someone is doing their FIRST delivery that they should have to TELL you that up front and get permission? Of course... then no one would ever agree and they'd never get started!


----------



## aksunshine

teresajoy said:


> I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die.
> 
> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!
> 
> 
> Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!


OMG! Teresa that is  awful! I knew about the boys, since we have talked about them, but this must have been a nightmare!!!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol


Carol this is SO cute! More the style I think Isabelle will be in this year, althogh, cute on a little girl, too! Isabelle still says "mine, mine" occasionally...LOL! Too much time watching those seagulls!


mom2rtk said:


> OMG! That's amazing..... Don't you think if someone is doing their FIRST delivery that they should have to TELL you that up front and get permission? Of course... then no one would ever agree and they'd never get started!



I agree! Good grief Nini! I had students deliver Isabelle, adn my situation sucked,but I'm glad it wasn't as bad as some of the stories here!


----------



## littlepeppers

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes.
> Carol



Using buttons isn't cheating.  It is being creative.
Love, love, love it!!!!  I have just been inspired.


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2rtk said:


> OMG! That's amazing..... Don't you think if someone is doing their FIRST delivery that they should have to TELL you that up front and get permission? Of course... then no one would ever agree and they'd never get started!



It is called...Army!

Military hospitals, (at least at the time I had my kids) can't be sued...and you really had no choice as to what happened to your body!  

Nini


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Wow, I was gone for the weekend, and you guys have been chatty!!

LOVE the Mine! set!!!  The button eyes are adorable!

I really shouldn't read this thread in the morning because it makes me want to call in sick and stay home and be creative.  I practiced the applique stitch a little last night, and I'm dying to "perfect it!!"  I was so scared to do it, but the bestest applique tutorial really is the bestest!

Oh, well, off to work where the public school system has Photobucket blocked so I can't see 90% of anything on this thread.  Lame.

Great work over the weekend, just didn't have time to quote everything. 


P.S. I finally got those Toy Story pants done last night!  Yeah, I know, ten minute pants...hard work, but I'm glad to have finished them after my fabric cutting fiasco.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another dress I made with a variation of the Zoe skirt. This is the longest one I've made so far and I think it came out really pretty (if I say so myself LOL).




Love the long and elegant look of this!  I like the skirt version because it so sassy, and really am intrigued by this longer elegant dress version too.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I re did a shirt for DH and also made an outfit for our little guest, then I added in my sewing area with all three machines going.  I love being able to have a dedicated machine for the ruffler.  I just take it out and it works.



Great job April.  Have an awesome trip.



ncmomof2 said:


>



Really cute B-Day dress.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Home from our MAW trip. Overall it was great - Daniel got sick towards the end, but did not have to be hospitalized (thank goodness)! We got so many comments on our special outfits - it made the trip even that much more fun! THanks again to everyone who was so generous to us for Daniel'd Big Give!!!!! I'll post some pictures soon!!!
> Wendy and Daniel and family!!!!!!



Welcome back.  Glad everyone had a good time.




teresajoy said:


> OOOH, do you have any pictures to share of your cruise? Brian and I (and the kids) really want to go on a cruise someday. Lydia has decided she REALLY wants to be a world traveler (in addition to being an astronaut, a farmer and a ballerina...) We thought a cruise would be so much fun for all of us. Of course, I fear one of my children falling overboard, but as anyone who knows me knows, I fear a lot of things when it comes to my kids!



Teresa, I love to cruise too.  We have done Royal Caribbean 3x, Disney was just to much $ the first time, and now we love RC.  Tyler once told me that our vacations should go Disney, Cruise, Disney, Cruise.....  They are pretty much equal in my kids minds, they would have a hard time choosing between the 2.



littlepeppers said:


> I can't believe my baby is 8yrs old today & my princess turned 3yrs old Tuesday.
> 
> My DS started here @ 4lbs 5oz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my princess here @ 2lbs 15oz:



Oh, what little cuties.  So glad they grew up to be big strong children.

I used to volunteer at our local hospital feeding and cuddling the preemies if their moms couldn't be with them all the time.  It was a little heartbreaking sometimes, but very rewarding.



livsmom04 said:


> Olivia's Mickey Mouse Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mickey Mouse Shirt



Great job.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol



Love it.   Those seagulls are my favourite.




PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I did last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Looks really good on you.


----------



## cydswipe

I'm mostly lurk, but love to participate in big gives.

I was wondering, since I've seen a lot of new posters, should someone repost the link for voting for Teresa and explain to our new followers?

Just want to get her votes up!


----------



## billwendy

birdie757 said:


> I use stitch era...actually I have been using it all afternoon...lol.  I like it but it is the only one I have ever tried.  It is very similar to Adobe Illustrator...which I used in college as a graphic design minor.  I think that this might be a good option as more people use it and more tutorials become available.  When I started using it there was basically no support.  There is a great yahoo group that is really helpful with questions too.  The thing I like best probably is the fact that you can use any true type font that is on your computer.  So, you can go crazy at 1001freefonts.com and grab what ever you want for lettering in your designs.



Im stumped - any tips to get started?

Nicole - praying for you and your whole family, what a time you are going through!

Nini and Teresa - ugh -I feel so badly for you guys (and anyone else) who has to go through something like this at what is supposed to be one of the best days of your life!

LOVE the Haircut!

Im going to try to do a trip report. Does this work?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36415320#post36415320 

MINE!!!!! Love the Seagull!! Which daughter is that for?? Your girls are all so cute!!

Mickey head T's are adorable! Its just as fun for adults to wear customs as kids at Disney!

Im not feeling motivated to do anything today! Im dreading going back to work after vacation - I love my job and where I work, just wish I didnt have to go -does that make any sense? I go through major Billy withdrawal when I go back to work!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks everyone on the compliments fro the MINE outfit! I am really proud of it! It is fro Evangeline - she is 2 and loves Nemo. I am working on Squirt for her oldest sister Juliet. I was hand stitching the brown spots on him but my DH convinced me to try doing it on the machine. I have to say suprisingly he is very encouraging sometimes. Gotta love'em! Juliet's Squirt is bigger than a 6x10 hoop so even if I digitize it eventually this one will be bigger. Wish me luck!


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks everyone on the compliments fro the MINE outfit! I am really proud of it! It is fro Evangeline - she is 2 and loves Nemo. I am working on Squirt for her oldest sister Juliet. I was hand stitching the brown spots on him but my DH convinced me to try doing it on the machine. I have to say suprisingly he is very encouraging sometimes. Gotta love'em! Juliet's Squirt is bigger than a 6x10 hoop so even if I digitize it eventually this one will be bigger. Wish me luck!



Oooh, what are you going to make for Joci????


----------



## livndisney

Baby stories...


I don't do baby pictures. But if anyone ever REALLLY wants to be scared I will share my "baby delivery" story. (And I am talking the stuff that happened before I met her) Fees, government agencies, being told I did not exist(according to the government), lost paper work........ atleast you guys got DRUGS!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Im stumped - any tips to get started?
> 
> Im going to try to do a trip report. Does this work?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36415320#post36415320
> 
> 
> Im not feeling motivated to do anything today! Im dreading going back to work after vacation - I love my job and where I work, just wish I didnt have to go -does that make any sense? I go through major Billy withdrawal when I go back to work!



Yeah! A trip report! I can't read it right now, poor hubby is on the back deck putting together my new swing! Thanks Teresa!!! I missed my old one! Just have an extra little patio set now.  Oops! But my computer is right inside the window and I am feeling a bit like I should go and help him instead of chatting at the moment!


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Baby stories...
> 
> 
> I don't do baby pictures. But if anyone ever REALLLY wants to be scared I will share my "baby delivery" story. (And I am talking the stuff that happened before I met her) Fees, government agencies, being told I did not exist(according to the government), lost paper work........ atleast you guys got DRUGS!



 I can share mine but it's much too easy and no drugs were needed.  I started the adoption process in August 2001, had all my paperwork/home study/background-criminal-financial checks completed by early November and was holding Zoe the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Sometimes now I wouldn't mind some drugs, though.  I hate to see what things are like once puberty hits.


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> I can share mine but it's much too easy and no drugs were needed.  I started the adoption process in August 2001, had all my paperwork/home study/background-criminal-financial checks completed by early November and was holding Zoe the Saturday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sometimes now I wouldn't mind some drugs, though.  I hate to see what things are like once puberty hits.



Lisa!  I had to wait almost 2 years and I had her picture almost the whole time.


----------



## tpettie

I'm joining....


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!



It must be something with the NICU--our experience was so bad we almost decided not to have any more.  Maybe the staff just has to harden themselves to work there every day, but they need to remember that the parents may be going through it for the first time & could use compassion...  OK I won't get started on THAT or I could write a whole page!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



WOW!  You did a great job!  I love it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> Oooh, what are you going to make for Joci????



Since Joci's personality fits with this character very well....... She is going to have Dory and her dress will have Just Keep Swimming on it a few times. I am really hoping I have enough time for it. I can't find a Dory design to put in my machine which would make it so much easier. I put the Squirt applique on the fabric this afternoon and hopefully will start stitching on it Wednesday. I have to work tonight & tomorrow, then again Sat & SUn. I am wishing I can get these done but am doubting myself a little because we leave in 8 days.
Here is Squirt but don't look too closely at the spots I will have to do some hand stitching to make them nice on the edges, which is ok by me since it did save me a lot of time.


----------



## ncmomof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Adorable!  You should be proud.  I love all the fabrics.

Thanks for all the kind words about my DD first birthday dress


----------



## tmh0206

LisaZoe said:


> Luckily, they don't put those down often and it's usually the coordinates more than the main prints but it's still very hard to resist. Since I'm trying to use what I have and only buy when I must, I don't go there often.
> 
> 
> 
> The testing that I mentioned is people using my patterns to make the garments for their kids. They then give feedback on the instructions and other aspects of the pattern.



you can add me to your list of available guinea pigs...i have a gd who is almost 3 and she loves twirly princess clothes. and I would be honored to assist you in anyway i can. because i super love everything you make!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).
> 
> ok, that's it for todays update.
> 
> I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.



Bless your heart!  I feel for you.  Keep you chin up...I am so sorry you are having to deal with all of this!  And I will keep praying too!



teresajoy said:


> I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die.
> 
> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!
> 
> 
> Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!



Wow....What a story.  I am so glad she is a beautiful healthy little girl now!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



Fantastic...and I think the button eyes are a very creative touch!



PrincessMickey said:


> So as usual I'm behind and trying to catch up. Unfortunately I haven't sewn anything in over a month. The last two weeks I've been working quite a bit. I go in at 3:30 in the afternoon and several nights I haven't left unil 4:30 or 5 in the morning. So I haven't been getting home until 5:30 or 6, go to sleep until 8 to get DS up and ready for school. Drop him off at 9 go back to sleep until he has to be picked up at noon, and then around 1:30 I have to start getting ready for work. Not fun and I'm pretty tired.
> 
> So since I have nothing to show that I've made lately I will share something else I did last week. So first for referance this is a dorky picture of the family back in September, take notice how long my hair was and add several inches to what is was last week.
> 
> 
> This is what I did last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took almost 13 inches off but I love it and everyone at work is still commenting about how much they love it a week later. I still have my hair at the house, hopefully tomorrow I will have enough time to drop it in the mailbox for Locks of Love.
> 
> So now you get to put a picture to a name, if only I can find the time to post on here more often.



Love the new hair cut and thats a fantastic thing to send the hair to locks of love.  My youngest has beautiful long hair and she does that about every 3 years.



NiniMorris said:


> You are definitely better off not knowing!  I knew all about the problems my daughter was having right after birth....because, evidently they forgot I was in the room!  Even when I was showing signs of shock...they were working on her...in the FLOOR!!!!! One of the nurses from the nursery reminded them I was still there and alarms were going off...for me!
> 
> I know that my daughter is alive only because the midwife intervened and kicked the 'doc in training' out!  (he actually apologized to me later and said he had never even assisted at a delivery before, and had only watched one...where he was made to leave because he started screaming!...and yet he was allowed to 'deliver' my baby!)
> 
> Don't you just love teaching hospitals!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Yipes!!!



billwendy said:


> I go through major Billy withdrawal when I go back to work!



What a sweet thing to say!





LisaZoe said:


> I can share mine but it's much too easy and no drugs were needed.  I started the adoption process in August 2001, had all my paperwork/home study/background-criminal-financial checks completed by early November and was holding Zoe the Saturday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sometimes now I wouldn't mind some drugs, though.  I hate to see what things are like once puberty hits.



Wow....that is pretty darn fast for an adoption.  But what a treasure!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since Joci's personality fits with this character very well....... She is going to have Dory and her dress will have Just Keep Swimming on it a few times. I am really hoping I have enough time for it. I can't find a Dory design to put in my machine which would make it so much easier. I put the Squirt applique on the fabric this afternoon and hopefully will start stitching on it Wednesday. I have to work tonight & tomorrow, then again Sat & SUn. I am wishing I can get these done but am doubting myself a little because we leave in 8 days.
> Here is Squirt but don't look too closely at the spots I will have to do some hand stitching to make them nice on the edges, which is ok by me since it did save me a lot of time.



Love Squirt!  And I can't wait to see Dory

With all of the NICU stories...let me add one for this week.  We have friends that have 3 month old twins.  A week ago, one of them was diagnosed with bacterial meningitis.  By Wednesday, she wasn't responding was intubated (is that how you say it?).  Thursday, the doctors gave her NO hope and if there was any slight chance she would make it, she would have brain damage.  She was born perfectly healthy.  Our pastor went up and prayed for her (as well as our whole church and many more praying) and shortly after they had a meeting with 7 doctors.  They gave them NO hope and no encouraging news.
Within 24 hours of that prayer and that meeting, her fever went from 105 to 99.  She started responding and within another 24 hours she was taking a little pedialyte and was opening her eyes and focusing on her mommy.  Now 2 more days later, they say she is still improving and they got to hold her last night.  What a miracle.  If you can, please remember to keep her in your prayers.  This little couple is having to deal with all of this and still have the other twin at home to care for.


----------



## jholbron

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



That is so adorable.  I really like all the little mine!!  Too Cute!

Question:  What is the mouse thing with the pockets hanging on the wall by the closet?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol


 This is so cute I love the fabric you used and those eyes make it lol


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since Joci's personality fits with this character very well....... She is going to have Dory and her dress will have Just Keep Swimming on it a few times. I am really hoping I have enough time for it. I can't find a Dory design to put in my machine which would make it so much easier. I put the Squirt applique on the fabric this afternoon and hopefully will start stitching on it Wednesday. I have to work tonight & tomorrow, then again Sat & SUn. I am wishing I can get these done but am doubting myself a little because we leave in 8 days.
> Here is Squirt but don't look too closely at the spots I will have to do some hand stitching to make them nice on the edges, which is ok by me since it did save me a lot of time.



Madi said she likes his shiny spots.

Then she said this guy  is doing Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

The Care Bear top with Capri's now she loves it.









Here is the steal I found at Ross for 7.99









I made Madi Pjs for her surgery 








Here is Rosie in her Pj's too.


----------



## princesskayla

fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, totally off topic...I could use your help
> 
> My older dd, who is a student designer, has entered a design contest sponsored by Benjamin~Moore paint.  She stands to win a substantial amount of money.  Benjamin~Moore has left it to the public to "help" them by narrowing the designs down to the top 10, which they will then judge.
> 
> Please, visit this website:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> and vote for Kate's design.
> 
> You need to click "like it", register, then "like it" again.
> You only vote once per email address, but you can vote with multiple email addresses if you have them.  You may also leave a comment if you'd like.
> 
> Benjamin~Moore promises that you won't receive anything from them - no spam on your email accounts.
> 
> I've already bombarded my Facebook friends with a request to vote, and Kate is currently in 12th place. Please vote!



No problem - got my vote. 

I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same. 















I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them. 

Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!




side one





side two

Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Lisa!  I had to wait almost 2 years and I had her picture almost the whole time.





Granna4679 said:


> Wow....that is pretty darn fast for an adoption.  But what a treasure!



I decided that we were meant to be a family. My case worker had prepared me to expect a wait of 6 months or more after all the paperwork/checks were done so I hadn't even really done much to prepare her room or get supplies. Of course I'd already bought a few things and started the bedding but felt like I had plenty of time. LOL The call about Zoe came on the Monday before Thanksgiving so I had to make FAST travel arrangements and finish getting her room ready.

I was actually told about 2 little girls when I was called. It broke my heart to have to say no about the other one but I knew I wasn't ready to adopt 2 infants.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Update: Dad is so far holding his own after the latest surgery.  Uncle is still in ICU, can't get BP under control, scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow at 10.  DH still in CA.  Just got back from the emergency vet, younger furbaby has a bulging disk; will try keeping her in her crate for 4 weeks; if that doesn't work or she gets worse, other option is surgery (about 2500 eek).
> 
> ok, that's it for todays update.
> 
> I really,  really appreciate your comments and prayers- and am particularly asking for prayers for my uncle.  My aunt died this winter, and I can't imagine my cousins losing both their parents so close together.  And if y'all just knew what an amazing man he is- my aunt was diagnosed with terminal brain cancer 13 years ago and given just months to live.  They tried experimental treatments and radical surgeries over time and she lived until this year- but after that first surgery she was forever changed.  It affected her memory, and affect; it made her quite child like and volatile in many ways.  She was happy, and we are grateful that we were able to "borrow" her from heaven for so much longer than we anticipated; but my uncle never, ever wavered in his love, attention, and care of her.  They had always loved to travel; and he took her everywhere.  I never, ever once heard him complain about the "burden".  Just how grateful he was that she was still here.  So in my book, he's my hero.  He's the kind of person I would like to think I could be, but deep down am not sure.  He's taught me so much about love, and gratitude, and living in the moment- so the thought of possibly losing him now is too hard to think about.  He told my mom today that he's not afraid of dying, but he's scared of what will happen to his kids if he does.  I know I'm rambling, but just felt a need to tell you about a man who's a giant in my eyes, and to give y'all a feel of who you're praying for.


Continued prayers for your entire family.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.


LOVE that!!!  My 7 yo tomboy would love that too-well without the ruffles and less pink and no polka dots (those are worse than flowers).  Seriously should would love the "mine" outfit.  She drew a picture of them for her trip journal in January.  I should take a picture of them-really cute.

Love the button eyes.  I've used buttons too-it adds texture!

Squirt is looking great too!  When are you going to Epcot?  I'll be at WDW with DS 5/5 to 5/12.  He'll either be in a store bought shirt or in an applique T made for last year.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol


Love this!! Such a cute idea!! You did an awesome job.


Very busy.. sorry for my absence.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.



I love the Cruise wear, I wish I had a little one to sew for because that romper is too cute. 


I need to vent I had the worst day, it started with 5 hours of sleep, I got the kids off to school all but Madi who is still taking pain meds for her ears and throat, I had to get my 2nd root canal on the same tooth, on my way there I spilled my Frappe all over my leg and into my seat. Then I was passing a Semi and got pulled over for speeding.  This is my first Ticket ever. 

I just want to crawl into bed and forget today happened.


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessMickey said:


> So as usual I'm behind and trying to catch up. Unfortunately I haven't sewn anything in over a month. The last two weeks I've been working quite a bit. I go in at 3:30 in the afternoon and several nights I haven't left unil 4:30 or 5 in the morning. So I haven't been getting home until 5:30 or 6, go to sleep until 8 to get DS up and ready for school. Drop him off at 9 go back to sleep until he has to be picked up at noon, and then around 1:30 I have to start getting ready for work. Not fun and I'm pretty tired.
> 
> So since I have nothing to show that I've made lately I will share something else I did last week. So first for referance this is a dorky picture of the family back in September, take notice how long my hair was and add several inches to what is was last week.
> 
> 
> This is what I did last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took almost 13 inches off but I love it and everyone at work is still commenting about how much they love it a week later. I still have my hair at the house, hopefully tomorrow I will have enough time to drop it in the mailbox for Locks of Love.
> 
> So now you get to put a picture to a name, if only I can find the time to post on here more often.




You look AMAZING!!! You were so pretty before, but I LOOOOVE your new shorter hair!!! It really suits you well!



mom2rtk said:


> What a story Teresa! I would have been a basket case and they probably would have had to check me into the psych ward!
> 
> My delivery with Robbie (now 17) was really traumatic...... and here's the weird part...... I never DID find out why! I do know that they kept losing his heartbeat and they only gave me one hour to push out my first baby or they were going to do a c-section. I don't remember much because the epidural didn't take on one side. I refer to this as my trip to the "dark side"..... Once he was born they took him for 5 hours before we got to see him again. It was SO odd to just sit there watching late night TV after having a baby, but not get to HAVE the baby. I can't imagine going for DAYS!
> 
> A few years later I thought about requesting the hospital records so I could see exactly what happened that day, but heck he was an active healthy kid by then, so never bothered. Still, it was strange to be so involved in the course of events, but still not know exactly what happened that day! I[m probably better off not knowing.




Wow, I'm so sorry you went through that.    You must have been so scared. Is he your oldest? I know what you mean about being in the middle of it and not know what actually happened. 


It was probably a good idea not to get the records. I had a pretty bad delivery with Corey, and ended up with a c-section after 36 hours of (literally the worst pain I could imagine) labor. . I requested the records afterward, because I was so upset about not having the delivery I had wanted. Basically, it seems they wrote things in there that were a bit of a stretch from the way it really happened. It just made me madder.  I grieved for quite awihle about not being able to deliver naturally. I felt like a failure. But, eventually I got over it! Thank goodness!



NiniMorris said:


> You are definitely better off not knowing!  I knew all about the problems my daughter was having right after birth....because, evidently they forgot I was in the room!  Even when I was showing signs of shock...they were working on her...in the FLOOR!!!!! One of the nurses from the nursery reminded them I was still there and alarms were going off...for me!
> 
> I know that my daughter is alive only because the midwife intervened and kicked the 'doc in training' out!  (he actually apologized to me later and said he had never even assisted at a delivery before, and had only watched one...where he was made to leave because he started screaming!...and yet he was allowed to 'deliver' my baby!)
> 
> Don't you just love teaching hospitals!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow, a doc in training!?? One who was kicked out of a previous delivery because HE started screaming?????? Are you SERIOUS?? I am so glad the midwife took charge and kicked him! I'm so glad that both you and your daughter made it through. . 



jeniamt said:


> Thank you for sharing your story.  You must have been really scared.  Life is so fragile.



I was really terrified. It was some of the worst days I've ever had in my life. 



aksunshine said:


> OMG! Teresa that is  awful! I knew about the boys, since we have talked about them, but this must have been a nightmare!!!



I'm not sure I've ever really written Lydia's birthstory out like that before. Even Heather didn't realize we thought Lydia was going to die until a few months ago. I just couldn't talk about it. 




tricia said:


> Teresa, I love to cruise too.  We have done Royal Caribbean 3x, Disney was just to much $ the first time, and now we love RC.  Tyler once told me that our vacations should go Disney, Cruise, Disney, Cruise.....  They are pretty much equal in my kids minds, they would have a hard time choosing between the 2.
> 
> 
> I used to volunteer at our local hospital feeding and cuddling the preemies if their moms couldn't be with them all the time.  It was a little heartbreaking sometimes, but very rewarding.



I really think we should seriously start looking into a cruise. 

Thank you so much for doing that. 



billwendy said:


> Nini and Teresa - ugh -I feel so badly for you guys (and anyone else) who has to go through something like this at what is supposed to be one of the best days of your life!
> Im not feeling motivated to do anything today! Im dreading going back to work after vacation - I love my job and where I work, just wish I didnt have to go -does that make any sense? I go through major Billy withdrawal when I go back to work!



Thanks Wendy! Like I've said, I guess it was better that they were cautious and nothing was wrong rather than not and having something go wrong. 

Aww, you and Billy are too cute! 



cydswipe said:


> I'm mostly lurk, but love to participate in big gives.
> 
> I was wondering, since I've seen a lot of new posters, should someone repost the link for voting for Teresa and explain to our new followers?
> 
> Just want to get her votes up!



Thanks.   We aren't allowed to ask for votes on here, but I think we can mention that we have voted. I wouldn't want anyone getting into trouble. 



livndisney said:


> Baby stories...
> 
> 
> I don't do baby pictures. But if anyone ever REALLLY wants to be scared I will share my "baby delivery" story. (And I am talking the stuff that happened before I met her) Fees, government agencies, being told I did not exist(according to the government), lost paper work........ atleast you guys got DRUGS!



That does not sound like fun! So, you are just a figment of our imagination? I can't imagine the frustration you had to go through! 

I didn't have an epidural with Corey, the hospital didn't believe in it. They gave me some drug, but it didn't do anything other than make my contractions not work. Still hurt, they just didn't accomplish anything.  I went through a lot of pain and heartache to get my kids. I wouldn't wish what I went through on anyone. 



jessica52877 said:


> Yeah! A trip report! I can't read it right now, poor hubby is on the back deck putting together my new swing! Thanks Teresa!!! I missed my old one! Just have an extra little patio set now.  Oops! But my computer is right inside the window and I am feeling a bit like I should go and help him instead of chatting at the moment!




YAY!!! You got a swing!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> I can share mine but it's much too easy and no drugs were needed.  I started the adoption process in August 2001, had all my paperwork/home study/background-criminal-financial checks completed by early November and was holding Zoe the Saturday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sometimes now I wouldn't mind some drugs, though.  I hate to see what things are like once puberty hits.



Wow, that was fast! How wonderful for you! I'm so glad you two found each other!  



tpettie said:


> I'm joining....



  Tell us about yourself. 



DisneyKings said:


> It must be something with the NICU--our experience was so bad we almost decided not to have any more.  Maybe the staff just has to harden themselves to work there every day, but they need to remember that the parents may be going through it for the first time & could use compassion...  OK I won't get started on THAT or I could write a whole page!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  You did a great job!  I love it!



I know that there are some absolutely wonderful people who work in the NICU. I believe a few of them are right here on our thread!  But, the ones at the hospital I was in weren't the best I'm sorry to say.  It's like you are thrown into an entirely different world, and no one is there to help you figure out what is going on. It's scary. It's almost as if your baby isn't even your baby. At least, that's how it was for us. But, oddly, I bonded with Lydia quicker than I did with my other two. I think it was the threat of her dying that did it. With Corey and Arminda it took me a few days to "bond". I loved them immediately, don't get me wrong, but the other level took a day.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since Joci's personality fits with this character very well....... She is going to have Dory and her dress will have Just Keep Swimming on it a few times. I am really hoping I have enough time for it. I can't find a Dory design to put in my machine which would make it so much easier. I put the Squirt applique on the fabric this afternoon and hopefully will start stitching on it Wednesday. I have to work tonight & tomorrow, then again Sat & SUn. I am wishing I can get these done but am doubting myself a little because we leave in 8 days.
> Here is Squirt but don't look too closely at the spots I will have to do some hand stitching to make them nice on the edges, which is ok by me since it did save me a lot of time.



This is going to be so cute!!! I am loving these outfits! 



Granna4679 said:


> Wow....What a story.  I am so glad she is a beautiful healthy little girl now!
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the NICU stories...let me add one for this week.  We have friends that have 3 month old twins.  A week ago, one of them was diagnosed with bacterial meningitis.  By Wednesday, she wasn't responding was intubated (is that how you say it?).  Thursday, the doctors gave her NO hope and if there was any slight chance she would make it, she would have brain damage.  She was born perfectly healthy.  Our pastor went up and prayed for her (as well as our whole church and many more praying) and shortly after they had a meeting with 7 doctors.  They gave them NO hope and no encouraging news.
> Within 24 hours of that prayer and that meeting, her fever went from 105 to 99.  She started responding and within another 24 hours she was taking a little pedialyte and was opening her eyes and focusing on her mommy.  Now 2 more days later, they say she is still improving and they got to hold her last night.  What a miracle.  If you can, please remember to keep her in your prayers.  This little couple is having to deal with all of this and still have the other twin at home to care for.



Yes, she is a treasure. 

Oh wow, that's what they thought Lydia had. That is truly a miracle that she is doing so well now. She will be in my prayers.  



jholbron said:


> That is so adorable.  I really like all the little mine!!  Too Cute!
> 
> Question:  What is the mouse thing with the pockets hanging on the wall by the closet?



I think that's a fish extender that you would use on a cruise ship. You hang it outside your door and people can put things in it. (not that I've ever been on a cruise, but that's what I've heard!)



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The Care Bear top with Capri's now she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the steal I found at Ross for 7.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Madi Pjs for her surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie in her Pj's too.



Love the Care Bears outfit. 

Great deal o nthe petti! 

The jammies are so cute!! I love the BAB ones! 



princesskayla said:


> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.



I love the Big Give outfits!!! And the bubble romper!!! SOOOO adorable!!! The cute baby doesn't hurt!!! She is such a cutie! 



LisaZoe said:


> I decided that we were meant to be a family. My case worker had prepared me to expect a wait of 6 months or more after all the paperwork/checks were done so I hadn't even really done much to prepare her room or get supplies. Of course I'd already bought a few things and started the bedding but felt like I had plenty of time. LOL The call about Zoe came on the Monday before Thanksgiving so I had to make FAST travel arrangements and finish getting her room ready.
> 
> I was actually told about 2 little girls when I was called. It broke my heart to have to say no about the other one but I knew I wasn't ready to adopt 2 infants.



That is so wonderful! 

I don't blame you for not taking 2 infants! That would be a lot of work!


----------



## t-beri

princesskayla said:


> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> .



I LOVE THIS ROMPER!!!!  SO cute, makes me wish I had an embroidery machine in the worst way.



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I did last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


WOW!  What a difference, I agree w/ your coworkers, it looks GREAT!!


----------



## aksunshine

jholbron said:


> That is so adorable.  I really like all the little mine!!  Too Cute!
> 
> Question:  What is the mouse thing with the pockets hanging on the wall by the closet?



I bet that is a fish extender. Kinda looks like one!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The Care Bear top with Capri's now she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the steal I found at Ross for 7.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Madi Pjs for her surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


So cute! I like the tie in the back!


princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.


Cute! Love the romper!!!!


----------



## noahdove

This day is almost over, thank God you got thru it and sweet dreams of Disney


----------



## glorib

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



So cute!  You did a great job on the applique!



PrincessMickey said:


> So as usual I'm behind and trying to catch up. Unfortunately I haven't sewn anything in over a month. The last two weeks I've been working quite a bit. I go in at 3:30 in the afternoon and several nights I haven't left unil 4:30 or 5 in the morning. So I haven't been getting home until 5:30 or 6, go to sleep until 8 to get DS up and ready for school. Drop him off at 9 go back to sleep until he has to be picked up at noon, and then around 1:30 I have to start getting ready for work. Not fun and I'm pretty tired.
> 
> So since I have nothing to show that I've made lately I will share something else I did last week. So first for referance this is a dorky picture of the family back in September, take notice how long my hair was and add several inches to what is was last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took almost 13 inches off but I love it and everyone at work is still commenting about how much they love it a week later. I still have my hair at the house, hopefully tomorrow I will have enough time to drop it in the mailbox for Locks of Love.
> 
> So now you get to put a picture to a name, if only I can find the time to post on here more often.



Your new hair cut looks fabulous!  It really frames your face nicely!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The Care Bear top with Capri's now she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the steal I found at Ross for 7.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Madi Pjs for her surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie in her Pj's too.



Cute!  I especially love her face in the pj's photo!  LOL!



princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.


 
Look at all that mickey and minnie cuteness!  You did a great job!


----------



## princesskayla

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Cruise wear, I wish I had a little one to sew for because that romper is too cute.
> 
> 
> I need to vent I had the worst day, it started with 5 hours of sleep, I got the kids off to school all but Madi who is still taking pain meds for her ears and throat, I had to get my 2nd root canal on the same tooth, on my way there I spilled my Frappe all over my leg and into my seat. Then I was passing a Semi and got pulled over for speeding.  This is my first Ticket ever.
> 
> I just want to crawl into bed and forget today happened.



Sorry about your day. =(  Hope it's better tomorrow!! I love that pillowcase top How cute! I really like the way the tie is in the back. I am gonna have to try that. Okay if I CASE it?

Question:
I was thinking about the peasant top - Can you put shirring from the machine where the elastic goes? It is the same ratio or do you have to modify the pattern size? I was thinking about putting two or three rows of shirring around the neck and around the arms. Would that work?

I am working on drafting my very first pattern! It is in the very rough stages now but crossing my fingers it will work! All yall on here have inspired me.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I survived day one of our flooring renovation!  Jay talked them out of ripping out everthing before starting on the actual work part...that would have involved dismantling both toilets  leaving us with nothing!  So they started in the kids' bath, decided we didn't have all the necessary materials (another $400+!) but managed to finish that before the day was done...I've posted pics on Facebook with my phone, but still can't post here yet because I have no cords to connect anything to upload.  I even took the time to look in the garage box collection.  I'm here all day, and can't do much because everything is packed.  I looked for something before we went on vacation, and thought, "I should remember box because it has...in it" but today couldn't find a thing!  

Teresa...I could have written exactly what you said about Corey's birth.  My first was also an emergency c-section, though I did have an epidural.  She was in trouble, but I had so wanted a "normal" delivery, it messed up my brain for years, feeling cheated and let down.  I tried VBAC with Savannah, but she was too big (Gest diabetes) I couldn't get her out, but I was more accepting of her birth, I felt much more in control and felt I was part of the decision at the time.  My nurses were great, and one told me I may not get the birth I want, but I got the birth I needed.  That really hit home.  If I had pushed the issue with Marissa, we would have lost her, the cord was wrapped twice on her neck.  With Rebecca it was a total different story...she was my unexpected blessing, not ever allowed to be called a mistake!, and her birth was a scheduled c-section.  I woke early (ok, couldn't sleep!) took a relaxing bath, gave myself a mani-pedi, did hair and makeup before we went to the hospital...I looked great in her post-birth pics because I was camera ready, no 12 hour labor for this kid!   And I got to have her right away because we were both healthy and well.  She was also a gest diabetes baby, so we were prepared for her to possibly needing time in the nicu, we went to the hospital that had a level 2 nursery, not the one with the "Beautiful Birth suites".  My heart goes out to you strong mommies who have to brave the nicu, or worse, don't bring home a baby at all.

And on a happier note...tomorrow is Rebecca's 5th birthday!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

[
Question:
I was thinking about the peasant top - Can you put shirring from the machine where the elastic goes? It is the same ratio or do you have to modify the pattern size? I was thinking about putting two or three rows of shirring around the neck and around the arms. Would that work?

I am working on drafting my very first pattern! It is in the very rough stages now but crossing my fingers it will work! All yall on here have inspired me.[/QUOTE]

I usually make my peasant tops with 2 rows of shirring on the neck and sleeves instead of elastic.  I finish the edges with a rolled hem on the serger, and make the first row of shirring 1/2" from the edge, I don't change the pattern at all.  I know some people struggle with it, but for me shirring is easy, faster than making the casing for elastic and Rebecca prefers it because it seems softer to her.

Congrats on drafting your first pattern!  I've not ever done that.  I've altered at few, and frankenpatterned many, but will admit starting from scratch is beyond me.


----------



## princesskayla

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Teresa...I could have written exactly what you said about Corey's birth.  My first was also an emergency c-section, though I did have an epidural.  She was in trouble, but I had so wanted a "normal" delivery, it messed up my brain for years, feeling cheated and let down.  I tried VBAC with Savannah, but she was too big (Gest diabetes) I couldn't get her out, but I was more accepting of her birth, I felt much more in control and felt I was part of the decision at the time.  My nurses were great, and one told me I may not get the birth I want, but I got the birth I needed.  That really hit home.  If I had pushed the issue with Marissa, we would have lost her, the cord was wrapped twice on her neck.  With Rebecca it was a total different story...she was my unexpected blessing, not ever allowed to be called a mistake!, and her birth was a scheduled c-section.  I woke early (ok, couldn't sleep!) took a relaxing bath, gave myself a mani-pedi, did hair and makeup before we went to the hospital...I looked great in her post-birth pics because I was camera ready, no 12 hour labor for this kid!   And I got to have her right away because we were both healthy and well.  She was also a gest diabetes baby, so we were prepared for her to possibly needing time in the nicu, we went to the hospital that had a level 2 nursery, not the one with the "Beautiful Birth suites".  My heart goes out to you strong mommies who have to brave the nicu, or worse, don't bring home a baby at all.
> 
> And on a happier note...tomorrow is Rebecca's 5th birthday!!!




Sorry long post ahead:

It is crazy how as women we value our birth stories. As an L&D nurse, I try my best every single day to give each woman a wonderful memory.  I had a horrible time with my son's birth. He was breech and I had to have a c/s. No ifs, ands, or buts. I felt like such a failure. It is the most awful feeling in the world. To top it off - I was a surgical tech at the time who assisted in c/s. You would think that would help me accept it better, but it made it worse. For a month all I could think about was having a c/s. It replayed over and over in my head like a broken record. I went into a horrible depression over it. It affected my eating, sleeping and especially my work. I HATED all the women who came in to have a baby  v***nally. When the day came for my scheduled c/s - it was a horribly busy day. I didn't get to stay in L&D where I worked. I didn't get to hold my son for four hours after he was born - not because their was anything wrong. They just didn't have the staff to bring him to me.  I was getting into a w/c to go get him when he came in the door. (Yes I was out of the bed 4 hours after. I was steaming mad.) Then my epidural that I had for post op pain relief was clogged and not working since the OR. I had no pain meds after my c/s for 7 hours. It took that long for the nurses to listen to me that I was hurting. Other things happen as well. BAD BAD BAD birth story for me. 

Every single day I go to work I am reminded of that. I have worked past my grief of not having a perfect exprience to help other mothers have their perfect story. Since then I changed alot of the policies that contributed to my horrible day. I realize that my story is not nearly as bad as others - it was bad for me.  That is the reason I became a nurse. (Now yall have the privilage to know that fact about me - only my husband knows the real reason I became a nurse) 

All those that are pregnant now - Here's praying that you have a happy ending, cause in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## eyor44

Lisa 
The blue fairy dress is amazing. I think I like it better with the longer skirt. When DD saw the other fairy dress you made recently, with the five fairies, she said "Mom, why don't you make me a dress like that sometime." Yeah, let me get right on that.


----------



## eecteacher82

You can add us to the NICU list as well.  Olivia was born at 32 weeks weighing 3 pounds 9 ounces and 16 inches long. She was an emergency c-section b/c my kidneys stopped funtioning so I was dying.  She spent 23 days in the NICU w/ many ups and downs.  Before she was a week old, she had 2 spinal taps, a PICC line put in b/c her veins were horrible and they couldn't keep an IV in, almost had heart surgery for a murmur, and had a major problem with her intestines. In the end everything turned out fine, and I now have a healthy, happy Disney loving 2.5 year old! Here are some pics:
The first one is at about a week old, then 1st birthday and then at WDW last week.


----------



## h518may

Hi,

I love the MINE outfit, so cute.

Thanks for all the comments on the Tink vida.  



I was wanting some opinions.  I am looking for a sewing machine.  Right now I have a brother SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine.  I would like to get a sewing machine so I can leave the brother just for embroidery.  I actually sew more, but I haven't embroidered as much because I have to set it up each time.  So here are the two machines I have been looking at.


This one I would buy from Amazon, I would still have tax since they have a shipping center in KY.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846

This one I would buy from a local shop that is a bernina dealer for $199, with 25% off anything in the store the day of purchase, and 15% off anything any time after that.  
http://www.berninausa.com/product_detail-n2-i220-sUS.html


Which would you pick?


----------



## jenb1023

I need to post on here more but I have a terrible time keeping up with the pace!

Love the Mine dress!

Teresa - we are going on a Royal Caribbean cruise to the Bahamas in a few weeks.  We have cruised once before but that was pre-DD.  I will let you know how it goes.  I have been tossing about doing a PTR/TR since it is a Universal/Cruise/2 days at the Poly trip but not sure I have the time or if anyone would be interested since there won't be much Disney.

Speaking of that trip - I have five outfits planned and we leave in 19 days and I all I have done so far is bought the fabric!    I made DD an outfit yesterday that is not for the trip but I didn't take a photo yet.

I am so glad I am not the only one with pregnancy/birth stories.  Long story short - I had an unsuccessful pregnancy and then stopped ovulating so I had to take clomid to get pregnant.  Got pregnant the first month and at an early ultrasound (because of my past issue) was told they did not see the baby.  I had to wait the longest week of my life to get another U/S and was told everything was fine.  Approaching due date and I didn't feel a lot of movement so I was induced.  Labor but no progression.  Finally they decide to do an emergency c-section due to no progress and too much stress on the baby.  I found out much later that when they pulled her out the cord was around her neck and she was blue.  I thank god every day that my doctor didn't mess around and ordered the c-section.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, no laughing allowed!!  I'm just following the post everything rule.

So, I had this adorable wild strawberry shirt, but there was a stain on the back that made it pretty much unwearable.  Well, I got bored today, so I made this:






+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, not super amazing, I know, but I'm very excited to wear the cute little graphic again. 

I also made some PJs for DS4 out of the Toy Story flannel.  I wanted to practice (keyword: PRACTICE) an applique, so I made him a shirt, too.  










Thank goodness I screwed up the flannel because I will be using it a lot to practice.    Hopefully he'll have a nice initial shirt to wear before the summer is over.   Tips, tips, tips, please!!!  Someone else had the Hello Kitty Janome, and I remember she said she had appliqued on it.  I totally just flew by the seat of my pants on this one.  I have no idea what the technical terms are, so I played with lots of little dials and settings.  Have no idea which was the "right" one or what would make the stitching look better.  However, I am glad to have finished the pants!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Heather - (or anyone else that knows)....Is the picture of Walt and Mickey a Heathersue exclusive?  I wouldn't want to copy it if it is but I would like to hand applique it if it is okay.


----------



## lovesdumbo

eyor44 said:


> When DD saw the other fairy dress you made recently, with the five fairies, she said "Mom, why don't you make me a dress like that sometime." Yeah, let me get right on that.


When my DD(7) saw it she said "WOW!!!  She must practice A LOT!!"


----------



## rie'smom

princesskayla said:


> Sorry long post ahead:
> 
> It is crazy how as women we value our birth stories. As an L&D nurse, I try my best every single day to give each woman a wonderful memory.  I had a horrible time with my son's birth. He was breech and I had to have a c/s. No ifs, ands, or buts. I felt like such a failure. It is the most awful feeling in the world. To top it off - I was a surgical tech at the time who assisted in c/s. You would think that would help me accept it better, but it made it worse. For a month all I could think about was having a c/s. It replayed over and over in my head like a broken record. I went into a horrible depression over it. It affected my eating, sleeping and especially my work. I HATED all the women who came in to have a baby  v***nally. When the day came for my scheduled c/s - it was a horribly busy day. I didn't get to stay in L&D where I worked. I didn't get to hold my son for four hours after he was born - not because their was anything wrong. They just didn't have the staff to bring him to me.  I was getting into a w/c to go get him when he came in the door. (Yes I was out of the bed 4 hours after. I was steaming mad.) Then my epidural that I had for post op pain relief was clogged and not working since the OR. I had no pain meds after my c/s for 7 hours. It took that long for the nurses to listen to me that I was hurting. Other things happen as well. BAD BAD BAD birth story for me.
> 
> Every single day I go to work I am reminded of that. I have worked past my grief of not having a perfect exprience to help other mothers have their perfect story. Since then I changed alot of the policies that contributed to my horrible day. I realize that my story is not nearly as bad as others - it was bad for me.  That is the reason I became a nurse. (Now yall have the privilage to know that fact about me - only my husband knows the real reason I became a nurse)
> 
> All those that are pregnant now - Here's praying that you have a happy ending, cause in the end that is all that matters.



My first son was an emergency c section but it never bothered me. I was just happy that he was healthy. There was no option when my 2nd son was born because in those days they routinely always did sections for subsequent pregnancies. I was awake though. Maybe it was the times-70s and early 80s- but I was perfectly fine with no vag delivery.


----------



## GoofyG

Question??????

DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.  

She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.


----------



## woodkins

GoofyG said:


> Question??????
> 
> DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.
> 
> She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.



My dd7 (a 3lb preemie) started speech therapy and OT at 15mos. She was diagnosed with SID (sensory integration disorder) at about 2.5). Occupational therapy has made a huge difference in her ability to deal with her sensory issues. We had speech 5day week from 15mos to age 5 (she no longer needed the therapy & people now cannot believe there was ever a speech issue!), and OT 3x week from 15mos to age 6.5. Gianna went from being in preschool with a full time aide at age 3 to entering K in mainstream ed with no interventions at all (and she is in the top reading, math groups!). The therapies she received made a WORLD of difference.

A great starting point for parents who know nothing about SID is the book The Out of Synch Child. It not only describes SID but also offers ideas and activities to do with your child. The hard part of understanding SID is that each child is different. Some kids crave quiet, while others crave noise and disorder, yet both have SID. My dd was auditory defensive so we used to have to whisper Happy Birthday at parties, no after years of therapy she is up singing the loudest   She had (and still has) issues with the way clothing and shoes "feel". Jeans are not good at all for her, comfortable socks are a mission impossible to find for her etc.

Feel free to pm me if you have questions or would like any more info about our journey. Good Luck!!!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> That does not sound like fun! So, you are just a figment of our imagination? I can't imagine the frustration you had to go through!



Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

GoofyG said:


> Question??????
> 
> DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.
> 
> She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.



A good OT is worth so much.  Sadly, there are a lot of medicore OT's.  They  can help out in so many ways.  We have gone through several OT's and the first two gave OT's a bad name.  This one we have now is a true gem.  We have had her for a year and a half and she has helped so much.  She even works with the speech pathologist and works her programs to make share they are in sync. Interview a few and go for it.  Call your local autism societys, arc, etc for recommendations. 


Does any one have a treadle sewing machine?  It looks like one might be following me home.    I have always liked them and this deal is too good.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

princesskayla said:


> Sorry about your day. =(  Hope it's better tomorrow!! I love that pillowcase top How cute! I really like the way the tie is in the back. I am gonna have to try that. Okay if I CASE it?
> 
> Question:
> I was thinking about the peasant top - Can you put shirring from the machine where the elastic goes? It is the same ratio or do you have to modify the pattern size? I was thinking about putting two or three rows of shirring around the neck and around the arms. Would that work?
> 
> I am working on drafting my very first pattern! It is in the very rough stages now but crossing my fingers it will work! All yall on here have inspired me.



 Awe you made my day by asking to case me! 

I love my fabric tie because it stays tied  and Madi likes it because the ties dont touch her face like the ribbon bows do.


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I need to vent I had the worst day, it started with 5 hours of sleep, I got the kids off to school all but Madi who is still taking pain meds for her ears and throat, I had to get my 2nd root canal on the same tooth, on my way there I spilled my Frappe all over my leg and into my seat. Then I was passing a Semi and got pulled over for speeding.  This is my first Ticket ever.
> 
> I just want to crawl into bed and forget today happened.



 I'm sorry. Tomorrow will be a better day. 





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Teresa...I could have written exactly what you said about Corey's birth.  My first was also an emergency c-section, though I did have an epidural.  She was in trouble, but I had so wanted a "normal" delivery, it messed up my brain for years, feeling cheated and let down.  I tried VBAC with Savannah, but she was too big (Gest diabetes) I couldn't get her out, but I was more accepting of her birth, I felt much more in control and felt I was part of the decision at the time.  My nurses were great, and one told me I may not get the birth I want, but I got the birth I needed.  That really hit home.  If I had pushed the issue with Marissa, we would have lost her, the cord was wrapped twice on her neck.  With Rebecca it was a total different story...she was my unexpected blessing, not ever allowed to be called a mistake!, and her birth was a scheduled c-section.  I woke early (ok, couldn't sleep!) took a relaxing bath, gave myself a mani-pedi, did hair and makeup before we went to the hospital...I looked great in her post-birth pics because I was camera ready, no 12 hour labor for this kid!   And I got to have her right away because we were both healthy and well.  She was also a gest diabetes baby, so we were prepared for her to possibly needing time in the nicu, we went to the hospital that had a level 2 nursery, not the one with the "Beautiful Birth suites".  My heart goes out to you strong mommies who have to brave the nicu, or worse, don't bring home a baby at all.
> 
> And on a happier note...tomorrow is Rebecca's 5th birthday!!![/COLOR][/FONT]



It sounds like you understand exactly how I felt. It took me so long to be ok with my "failure".  Wow, that is so scary about your daughter! I'm so glad it worked out ok. 

 My only natural birth was my son Quinn, who was stillborn. After my first three pregnancies, I insisted on a planned c-section for Arminda. Before I went in to have Arminda and then Lydia, I painted my toenails.  the nurses were amazed that I still could bend over that far! :rotfl
The memory of my labors made me cry for years. Well, Quinn's still does, but I'm better now with the memory of Corey's. 



princesskayla said:


> Sorry long post ahead:
> 
> It is crazy how as women we value our birth stories. As an L&D nurse, I try my best every single day to give each woman a wonderful memory.  I had a horrible time with my son's birth. He was breech and I had to have a c/s. No ifs, ands, or buts. I felt like such a failure. It is the most awful feeling in the world. To top it off - I was a surgical tech at the time who assisted in c/s. You would think that would help me accept it better, but it made it worse. For a month all I could think about was having a c/s. It replayed over and over in my head like a broken record. I went into a horrible depression over it. It affected my eating, sleeping and especially my work. I HATED all the women who came in to have a baby  v***nally. When the day came for my scheduled c/s - it was a horribly busy day. I didn't get to stay in L&D where I worked. I didn't get to hold my son for four hours after he was born - not because their was anything wrong. They just didn't have the staff to bring him to me.  I was getting into a w/c to go get him when he came in the door. (Yes I was out of the bed 4 hours after. I was steaming mad.) Then my epidural that I had for post op pain relief was clogged and not working since the OR. I had no pain meds after my c/s for 7 hours. It took that long for the nurses to listen to me that I was hurting. Other things happen as well. BAD BAD BAD birth story for me.
> 
> Every single day I go to work I am reminded of that. I have worked past my grief of not having a perfect exprience to help other mothers have their perfect story. Since then I changed alot of the policies that contributed to my horrible day. I realize that my story is not nearly as bad as others - it was bad for me.  That is the reason I became a nurse. (Now yall have the privilage to know that fact about me - only my husband knows the real reason I became a nurse)
> 
> All those that are pregnant now - Here's praying that you have a happy ending, cause in the end that is all that matters.



Thank you so much for sharing that with us, and for trying to help out other women and becoming a nurse! That is so wonderful. 


eecteacher82 said:


> You can add us to the NICU list as well.  Olivia was born at 32 weeks weighing 3 pounds 9 ounces and 16 inches long. She was an emergency c-section b/c my kidneys stopped funtioning so I was dying.  She spent 23 days in the NICU w/ many ups and downs.  Before she was a week old, she had 2 spinal taps, a PICC line put in b/c her veins were horrible and they couldn't keep an IV in, almost had heart surgery for a murmur, and had a major problem with her intestines. In the end everything turned out fine, and I now have a healthy, happy Disney loving 2.5 year old! Here are some pics:
> The first one is at about a week old, then 1st birthday and then at WDW last week.



I really love reading birhtstories, the good and the bad. The poor little baby, and poor Mommy. That had to be so hard for you! But, look at her now!!! She is so adorable! 



jenb1023 said:


> Teresa - we are going on a Royal Caribbean cruise to the Bahamas in a few weeks.  We have cruised once before but that was pre-DD.  I will let you know how it goes.  I have been tossing about doing a PTR/TR since it is a Universal/Cruise/2 days at the Poly trip but not sure I have the time or if anyone would be interested since there won't be much Disney.
> 
> Speaking of that trip - I have five outfits planned and we leave in 19 days and I all I have done so far is bought the fabric!    I made DD an outfit yesterday that is not for the trip but I didn't take a photo yet.
> 
> I am so glad I am not the only one with pregnancy/birth stories.  Long story short - I had an unsuccessful pregnancy and then stopped ovulating so I had to take clomid to get pregnant.  Got pregnant the first month and at an early ultrasound (because of my past issue) was told they did not see the baby.  I had to wait the longest week of my life to get another U/S and was told everything was fine.  Approaching due date and I didn't feel a lot of movement so I was induced.  Labor but no progression.  Finally they decide to do an emergency c-section due to no progress and too much stress on the baby.  I found out much later that when they pulled her out the cord was around her neck and she was blue.  I thank god every day that my doctor didn't mess around and ordered the c-section.



You guys are all making me seriously want to go on a cruise!

I'm so sorry you lost your baby. Every pregnancy is frightening (well, they were for me anyway!) but after you suffer a loss, it gets so much worse. I'm so glad your doctor was on the ball and saved your daughter. 





h518may said:


> I was wanting some opinions.  I am looking for a sewing machine.  Right now I have a brother SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine.  I would like to get a sewing machine so I can leave the brother just for embroidery.  I actually sew more, but I haven't embroidered as much because I have to set it up each time.  So here are the two machines I have been looking at.
> 
> 
> This one I would buy from Amazon, I would still have tax since they have a shipping center in KY.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> This one I would buy from a local shop that is a bernina dealer for $199, with 25% off anything in the store the day of purchase, and 15% off anything any time after that.
> http://www.berninausa.com/product_detail-n2-i220-sUS.html
> 
> 
> Which would you pick?



I like the Brother, but I don't have it. I've heard good things about it though. 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> IMG]http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu255/RockItJess/th_IMG_0132.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, not super amazing, I know, but I'm very excited to wear the cute little graphic again.
> 
> I also made some PJs for DS4 out of the Toy Story flannel.  I wanted to practice (keyword: PRACTICE) an applique, so I made him a shirt, too.



No laughing here! I think it was a clever idea!

I have no advice on the applique, I've never tried to do it! (I know, I know, and my sister even wrote that great tutorial!) 



GoofyG said:


> Question??????
> 
> DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.
> 
> She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.



Wendy is an OT (pretty sure anyway!) she might have some advice.


----------



## *Toadstool*

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I screwed up the flannel because I will be using it a lot to practice.    Hopefully he'll have a nice initial shirt to wear before the summer is over.   Tips, tips, tips, please!!!  Someone else had the Hello Kitty Janome, and I remember she said she had appliqued on it.  I totally just flew by the seat of my pants on this one.  I have no idea what the technical terms are, so I played with lots of little dials and settings.  Have no idea which was the "right" one or what would make the stitching look better.  However, I am glad to have finished the pants!!!


Are you using stabilizer?? Did you read the HeatherSue tutorial on the front page?  To  me it looks like it isn't stable enough. I'd use some fusible cutaway.. preferably polymesh so it doesn't itch the skin. Doesn't have to be fusible either.. I just like it because you don't have to worry about it moving. I prefer cutaways for knits like t shirts and tearaway for wovens.


GoofyG said:


> Question??????
> 
> DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.
> 
> She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.


Can't offer any help, but I went to a speech therapist 3 times a week as a child and it helped my speech some, but I still have to think constantly when I am speaking to not let that come out.. I wish I had gotten some sort of surgerly like your DD did to help fix it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does any one have a treadle sewing machine?  It looks like one might be following me home.    I have always liked them and this deal is too good.



I have one. It is beautiful, but I haven't tried to use it. It would need to be serviced and that would be very expensive from what I have heard.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Granna4679 said:


> Heather - (or anyone else that knows)....Is the picture of Walt and Mickey a Heathersue exclusive?  I wouldn't want to copy it if it is but I would like to hand applique it if it is okay.


I'm not Heather, so I don't know for sure. I am pretty sure I remember someone asking her before and they did it freehand. It might have been Jessica??


----------



## LisaZoe

eyor44 said:


> Lisa
> The blue fairy dress is amazing. I think I like it better with the longer skirt. When DD saw the other fairy dress you made recently, with the five fairies, she said "Mom, why don't you make me a dress like that sometime." Yeah, let me get right on that.



Come on, you can do it.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

*Toadstool* said:


> I have one. It is beautiful, but I haven't tried to use it. It would need to be serviced and that would be very expensive from what I have heard.



Am I right in thinking 50 is a steal?  It needs a new belt but that is only 5-10 bucks.  It looks to be in good condition for its age.


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.



Ugh, why do some people feel the need to do that? I think everyone has a story about how they became parents - whether through a biological process or some other way. The former isn't more valid than the others, just different.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

*Toadstool* said:


> Are you using stabilizer?? Did you read the HeatherSue tutorial on the front page?  To  me it looks like it isn't stable enough. I'd use some fusible cutaway.. preferably polymesh so it doesn't itch the skin. Doesn't have to be fusible either.. I just like it because you don't have to worry about it moving. I prefer cutaways for knits like t shirts and tearaway for wovens.



I had a little scrap I found in a sewing grab bag (aka a bunch of junk she wanted to get rid of ) a friend gave me.  Maybe starting fresh with a piece the right size would be a good idea.   Could that really make it look, um, decent?   I was just really excited to try this for the first time, and I didn't want to wait until tomorrow after a trip to the store.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

livndisney said:


> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.



DS4 is actually my cousin.  His mom was killed in a car accident when he was 6 months old.  When he was younger, on occasion, I got attitude and/or awkward looks when the other moms start talking about pregnancy, etc.  Now that he's started in the "big school," not everyone knows our situation and those that do are close friends.  Remember, those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.  Even though adoptive moms didn't get to carry their kiddos in their tummies, you got to conceive them in your heart, and I think that's pretty amazing.


----------



## rie'smom

LisaZoe said:


> Ugh, why do some people feel the need to do that? I think everyone has a story about how they became parents - whether through a biological process or some other way. The former isn't more valid than the others, just different.



Really, I gave birth to our 2 sons and we adopted our daughter. People would say things like I bet you're glad you didn't have to go through labor or a section and I'd say right back, "Labor? Section? I was in agony for 6 months on pins and needles worrying that the birth mother would change her mind."
 In no way is this meant to demean those experiences. It was just my reply to a few women who were being catty.


----------



## *Toadstool*

itsheresomewhere said:


> Am I right in thinking 50 is a steal?  It needs a new belt but that is only 5-10 bucks.  It looks to be in good condition for its age.


Yeah I'd think so. Does it come with the cabinet to put it on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Mine is like that and has the table. My grandma gave it to me, so I definitely got a good deal. 
I'd love to have it on display in my house one day. Don't have the space for it now. It is quite large!


----------



## karenTX

It's amazing how many NICU babies we have here!! Long story made very short...2 years to get PG, 2 miscarriages, 2 surgeries later got PG #3, almost lost her, she decided to stop growing at 26 weeks, had CS at 29 weeks thanks to Preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. She weighed in at 1lb 10oz and spent 52 days in the NICU. Now, a very active headstrong 5 yo. But also *VERY* petite!!! Had some minor PT and Speech therapy problems but is doing great now!


----------



## *Toadstool*

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I had a little scrap I found in a sewing grab bag (aka a bunch of junk she wanted to get rid of ) a friend gave me.  Maybe starting fresh with a piece the right size would be a good idea.   Could that really make it look, um, decent?   I was just really excited to try this for the first time, and I didn't want to wait until tomorrow after a trip to the store.


Yes, it really helps. You'd want a piece bigger than the initial so that it covers the whole area. It doesn't look bad, but it could look better if you know what I mean.  I'm a bit obsessed with perfectly stabilizing things though. I hate puckers and stitches that sink into the fabric. Knits are harder than wovens imo. A ballpoint needle would probably be a good idea for knits too.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, it really helps. You'd want a piece bigger than the initial so that it covers the whole area. It doesn't look bad, but it could look better if you know what I mean.  I'm a bit obsessed with perfectly stabilizing things though. I hate puckers and stitches that sink into the fabric. Knits are harder than wovens imo. A ballpoint needle would probably be a good idea for knits too.



  No need to walk on eggshells.  I'm perfectly aware it looks like I stitched that during an earthquake.   OK, I'll definitely get some tomorrow.  Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

*Toadstool* said:


> Yeah I'd think so. Does it come with the cabinet to put it on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is like that and has the table. My grandma gave it to me, so I definitely got a good deal.
> I'd love to have it on display in my house one day. Don't have the space for it now. It is quite large!



It comes with the cabinet.  I asked for her to email the size as my sewing room is only so big.


----------



## *Toadstool*

itsheresomewhere said:


> It comes with the cabinet.  I asked for her to email the size as my sewing room is only so big.


That's good. It is really nice sewing on a sewing machine that is flush with the table/cabinet. I'm working on that with my Bernina. Hubby is going to cut a hole in there and put one of those hydraullic lift things..


----------



## DisneyKings

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since Joci's personality fits with this character very well....... She is going to have Dory and her dress will have Just Keep Swimming on it a few times. I am really hoping I have enough time for it. I can't find a Dory design to put in my machine which would make it so much easier. I put the Squirt applique on the fabric this afternoon and hopefully will start stitching on it Wednesday. I have to work tonight & tomorrow, then again Sat & SUn. I am wishing I can get these done but am doubting myself a little because we leave in 8 days.
> Here is Squirt but don't look too closely at the spots I will have to do some hand stitching to make them nice on the edges, which is ok by me since it did save me a lot of time.




Love this one too, can't wait to see Dory!



teresajoy said:


> I know that there are some absolutely wonderful people who work in the NICU. I believe a few of them are right here on our thread!  But, the ones at the hospital I was in weren't the best I'm sorry to say.  It's like you are thrown into an entirely different world, and no one is there to help you figure out what is going on. It's scary. It's almost as if your baby isn't even your baby. At least, that's how it was for us. But, oddly, I bonded with Lydia quicker than I did with my other two. I think it was the threat of her dying that did it. With Corey and Arminda it took me a few days to "bond". I loved them immediately, don't get me wrong, but the other level took a day.



Yes, you're right, we did have one GREAT nurse who only worked at night.  I begged her to stay for the day shift!



GoofyG said:


> Question??????
> 
> DD4 went and saw the speech pathologist today.  She mentioned that she saw signs of a possible sensory integration issue.  She was already refered to a behavorist.  So now she the speech pathologist said something about an OT seeing her.  I know nothing about this, any input.
> 
> She also will now be doing speech 3 days a wk, she is really behind for her  age.



I'm an SLP--is she getting speech privately or at school?  A severe speech delay &/or SI issues could be playing a big part in her behavior issues too.  Feel free to PM me with ?s



livndisney said:


> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.



I'm sure you had your birthing pains--emotional tumoil is no less painful!  I never went through labor, so there are some aspects I can't relate to either.



karenTX said:


> It's amazing how many NICU babies we have here!! Long story made very short...2 years to get PG, 2 miscarriages, 2 surgeries later got PG #3, almost lost her, she decided to stop growing at 26 weeks, had CS at 29 weeks thanks to Preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. She weighed in at 1lb 10oz and spent 52 days in the NICU. Now, a very active headstrong 5 yo. But also *VERY* petite!!! Had some minor PT and Speech therapy problems but is doing great now!



Hey--I had HELLP syndrome too!  Most people I meet have never heard of it.


----------



## h518may

rie'smom said:


> Really, I gave birth to our 2 sons and we adopted our daughter. People would say things like I bet you're glad you didn't have to go through labor or a section and I'd say right back, "Labor? Section? I was in agony for 6 months on pins and needles worrying that the birth mother would change her mind."
> In no way is this meant to demean those experiences. It was just my reply to a few women who were being catty.



I adopted both of mine.  I so understand the pins and needles part.  We went through the foster/adopt program in our state.  With Tim we got him at 9 days old, but the parents rights were not terminated until he was 19 months and the adoption was finalized 2 weeks before his 2nd birthday.

With Ashley we picked her up at the hospital at 2 days old.  The parents rights were terminated at 13months and we finalized the adoption at 18 months.  

Waiting for termination of parents rights and worrying about Birth family coming forward made for some very long months.  After two kids I was so ready to never have a social worker in my home again.

And Lisazoe- we got our call for Ash Tuesday before Thanksgiving and picked her up on Wen.  Aren't Thanksgivings great.


----------



## GoofyG

Disneykings- She is doing speech att he public schools.  But today we met with a private speech pathologist.  She is the one that mentioned SI after coming out of evaluating her.


----------



## glorib

All these NICU stories are making this former NICU nurse want to go back!  I miss my tiny babies!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.



Well, don't listen to people like that! You baby story is no less important than anyone elses! I love to hear all the different ways people have their babies! 



LisaZoe said:


> Ugh, why do some people feel the need to do that? I think everyone has a story about how they became parents - whether through a biological process or some other way. The former isn't more valid than the others, just different.



Yes, exactly! 



karenTX said:


> It's amazing how many NICU babies we have here!! Long story made very short...2 years to get PG, 2 miscarriages, 2 surgeries later got PG #3, almost lost her, she decided to stop growing at 26 weeks, had CS at 29 weeks thanks to Preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. She weighed in at 1lb 10oz and spent 52 days in the NICU. Now, a very active headstrong 5 yo. But also *VERY* petite!!! Had some minor PT and Speech therapy problems but is doing great now!



You went through a lot! It was bad enough having Lyddie in the NICU for just a few days, but to have her there 52 days would have been torture! 



h518may said:


> I adopted both of mine.  I so understand the pins and needles part.  We went through the foster/adopt program in our state.  With Tim we got him at 9 days old, but the parents rights were not terminated until he was 19 months and the adoption was finalized 2 weeks before his 2nd birthday.
> 
> With Ashley we picked her up at the hospital at 2 days old.  The parents rights were terminated at 13months and we finalized the adoption at 18 months.
> 
> Waiting for termination of parents rights and worrying about Birth family coming forward made for some very long months.  After two kids I was so ready to never have a social worker in my home again.
> 
> And Lisazoe- we got our call for Ash Tuesday before Thanksgiving and picked her up on Wen.  Aren't Thanksgivings great.



When a friend of mine was adopting her latest baby, I was just worried sick for her. I can't even imagine how much worse it is for the parents.  



glorib said:


> All these NICU stories are making this former NICU nurse want to go back!  I miss my tiny babies!



When I think of the days of Lydia in the NICU, I always imagine that there was someone like you (ok, to be honest, I just imagine you!) that I didn't know about, who took care of Lydia. So, thank you!


----------



## Tweevil

Drive by posting.....
Sending blessings to those who requested and white light to surround you and your loved ones with strength.

Also, all this talk about babies and stuff has me wanting to make a statement...   It doesn't matter if you gave birth or not, if you are a mommy or daddy to someone that's who you are.  Too many people have the priviledge to be able to have kids and do not embrace it for what it is - the chance to bestow love on a child.  I am 1 for 5 so I know some of the heartaches and I tell you - I give lots of praise to those who can adopt or foster.  I have thought of that many times and cannot bring myself to do it because once I have a child with me, it's part of my DNA.  I could never deal with having to give them back.  So for that very reason, I will be happy with my one punk butt child and be glad to love him.  And additional praise goes to those who have had a miracle child, I have seen many a parent in the NICU who would give anthing to trade places with the wee one struggling.  It is a very hard thing to go through.

And, I have a meeting from you know where tomorrow am so wish me luck with these financials (I swear these meetings (monthly) are enough to make me want to look for new employment.  Very stressful.....

happy sewing everyone!


----------



## LisaZoe

rie'smom said:


> Really, I gave birth to our 2 sons and we adopted our daughter. People would say things like I bet you're glad you didn't have to go through labor or a section and I'd say right back, "Labor? Section? I was in agony for 6 months on pins and needles worrying that the birth mother would change her mind."
> In no way is this meant to demean those experiences. It was just my reply to a few women who were being catty.



My now former niece-in-law made a comment once about how I became a mom 'the easy way'. I tried to politely but clearly outline all that I had to do to even be considered as a potential parent: criminal background check, financial review to make sure I could support a child, home study visits to make sure I was emotionally ready as well as having a home that was suitable for a baby. I think she started to understand that just because I adopted didn't mean it was the easy route to parenthood by any means.


----------



## Tink561

livndisney said:


> Baby stories...
> 
> 
> I don't do baby pictures. But if anyone ever REALLLY wants to be scared I will share my "baby delivery" story. (And I am talking the stuff that happened before I met her) Fees, government agencies, being told I did not exist(according to the government), lost paper work........ atleast you guys got DRUGS!



Ugh, I hear ya!  I've done it lots of ways... ******l, c-section and international adoption.  The adoption was the hardest by far!!!


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> My now former niece-in-law made a comment once about how I became a mom 'the easy way'. I tried to politely but clearly outline all that I had to do to even be considered as a potential parent: criminal background check, financial review to make sure I could support a child, home study visits to make sure I was emotionally ready as well as having a home that was suitable for a baby. I think she started to understand that just because I adopted didn't mean it was the easy route to parenthood by any means.



You know it's funny, but I after my experience I thought the other way was the "easy way".. Truth us, there is no easy way to become a parent. And it doesn't seem to get easier as a parent.

I used to try and be "nice" when people say stupid things. I don't really try any more. My dd is older and she understands and those words hurt. 


Teresa- you lost me on this one "When a friend of mine was adopting her latest baby, I was just worried sick for her. I can't even imagine how much worse it is for the parents."


----------



## princesskayla

eecteacher82 said:


> I just love the cake picture. Too Cute!!!! I am glad she is healthy. The NICU is such a wonderful place in my option. They take such good care of those sweet babies - maybe one day I'll cross train and learn to take care of the tinies.
> 
> 
> 
> PolyndianPrincessJes said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, no laughing allowed!!  I'm just following the post everything rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I screwed up the flannel because I will be using it a lot to practice.    Hopefully he'll have a nice initial shirt to wear before the summer is over.   Tips, tips, tips, please!!!  Someone else had the Hello Kitty Janome, and I remember she said she had appliqued on it.  I totally just flew by the seat of my pants on this one.  I have no idea what the technical terms are, so I played with lots of little dials and settings.  Have no idea which was the "right" one or what would make the stitching look better.  However, I am glad to have finished the pants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second the stabilizer thing - when I first started I just used regular paper cause I didn't want to to go the store.  just to get stabilizer. It worked!
> 
> 
> 
> rie'smom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first son was an emergency c section but it never bothered me. I was just happy that he was healthy. There was no option when my 2nd son was born because in those days they routinely always did sections for subsequent pregnancies. I was awake though. Maybe it was the times-70s and early 80s- but I was perfectly fine with no vag delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good - I am glad that you feel that way. Now that I am older and wiser I am not sure why it was so awful  to have a c/s. Maybe cause it is easier to see the big picture later. Hind sight is 20/20!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so nice. Everyone has a story about how they became parents. I like to hear them all.
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

Okay this is definitely OT, but I am having issues with my vision. Has been for about a year probably that I still see blurry with my glasses on. I went to an optometrist 6 months ago and he said I'd just not be able to see 20/20 anymore.
I went to another optometrist about 2 weeks ago, and he told me I have astigmatism. I've never been told that before.. well anyways he gave me contacts to try and I see even worse out of them. Going back on Wednesday. He told me when I went in a few days ago that I'd see better if I had lasik... Do alot of you have lasik? I'm really having a hard time with not seeing clearly. It is getting worse and I think eventually it won't be safe for me to drive. I'm having trouble reading road signs. 
I'm having trouble sleeping, so I figured I'd hang out here a bit. 
I feel more comfortable posting in our thread than throwing this out into the bigger forum...


----------



## princesskayla

Yall - I made my plans for the week of Labor Day at Disneyworld then kind of forgot about them. Today - looking around the threads I noticed that they changed the dates of MNSSHP! The first party is not til the 14th of Sept. well after I leave!! I have the BEST family costumes planned. I already bought the material - a whole lotta white. We were going to be small world figurines in white.  I was gonna be a can-can girl, my husband was going as the white cowboy, my son was going to be the german boy, my daughters - a polynesian girl and a dutch girl. Dang those were going to be great costumes!!!  What am I going to do with all that white fabric?


----------



## *Toadstool*

princesskayla said:


> Yall - I made my plans for the week of Labor Day at Disneyworld then kind of forgot about them. Today - looking around the threads I noticed that they changed the dates of MNSSHP! The first party is not til the 14th of Sept. well after I leave!! I have the BEST family costumes planned. I already bought the material - a whole lotta white. We were going to be small world figurines in white.  I was gonna be a can-can girl, my husband was going as the white cowboy, my son was going to be the german boy, my daughters - a polynesian girl and a dutch girl. Dang those were going to be great costumes!!!  What am I going to do with all that white fabric?


I use white fabric to line just about everything. I'd say I use white fabric more than anything! That is probably because of the heirloom sewing that I do though.
That is no fun that you'll have to miss it. I was reading on a thread earlier that said the dates of the party weren't announced yet.. I guess that person was wrong?
I'm hoping when we finally schedule(waiting on a pin or some kind of good deal) that we'll either be there for October or November so we can go to one of the parties. I love me some costumes!


----------



## NiniMorris

itsheresomewhere said:


> A good OT is worth so much.  Sadly, there are a lot of medicore OT's.  They  can help out in so many ways.  We have gone through several OT's and the first two gave OT's a bad name.  This one we have now is a true gem.  We have had her for a year and a half and she has helped so much.  She even works with the speech pathologist and works her programs to make share they are in sync. Interview a few and go for it.  Call your local autism societys, arc, etc for recommendations.
> 
> 
> Does any one have a treadle sewing machine?  It looks like one might be following me home.    I have always liked them and this deal is too good.



We have been lucky...all of our OT over the last 5 years have been fantastic...starting with the ones in the hospital all the way to the one he has today.  He has loved each and every one of them ... and I can definitely see the difference in him!

I have no words of wisdom on how to choose a good one, because we were so very lucky with them!  I guess i never really stopped to think that there might even be less than perfect OTs out there!

I have my mother's treadle machine...the machine has been seriously neglected for years before my mother got it...and I doubt the machine itself can be saved.  But the cabinet is where my serger lives...on top, not in the cabinet...LOL



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> DS4 is actually my cousin.  His mom was killed in a car accident when he was 6 months old.  When he was younger, on occasion, I got attitude and/or awkward looks when the other moms start talking about pregnancy, etc.  Now that he's started in the "big school," not everyone knows our situation and those that do are close friends.  Remember, those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.  Even though adoptive moms didn't get to carry their kiddos in their tummies, you got to conceive them in your heart, and I think that's pretty amazing.



My youngest two were 6 months and 18 months when they came to live with us permanently.  They are now 8 and 9 (both about to have a birthday soon..) we stalled in the legal adoption process.  Bio Dad thinks the adoption is final....Bio Mom hasn't been seen in 5 years...at least not by the kids.  Hubby has seen her frequently, as shs is a regular 'guest' at his place of employment!

We have talked about starting the adoption process up again, but we are afraid it will bring both bio parents back into the picture. We have permanent custody of them until they are at least 18.  (DS will be much longer) 

These two are no less my children than the other 3 that I give physical life to.   And we don't even have a paper saying they are 'mine'.

And funny thing is...another family is going through something very similar to our families situation...only it is the great grandmother who is raising her now 12 month old......I know I am too old to take on another infant!

I have had great birth stories and hard birth stories.  and I have an 'almost' adoption story.  By far...the almost adoption story is the scariest!  I have constant nightmares about bio parents coming back to the picture...

Nini


----------



## Disneymom1218

princesskayla said:


> Yall - I made my plans for the week of Labor Day at Disneyworld then kind of forgot about them. Today - looking around the threads I noticed that they changed the dates of MNSSHP! The first party is not til the 14th of Sept. well after I leave!! I have the BEST family costumes planned. I already bought the material - a whole lotta white. We were going to be small world figurines in white.  I was gonna be a can-can girl, my husband was going as the white cowboy, my son was going to be the german boy, my daughters - a polynesian girl and a dutch girl. Dang those were going to be great costumes!!!  What am I going to do with all that white fabric?



Wear them anyway. you see all the kids dressed up as pirates and princesses all the time. I bet you would get a lot of compliments. Oh and great idea for the costumes too, i would not trust myself or my kids to wear that much white though LOL.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disneymom1218 said:


> Wear them anyway. you see all the kids dressed up as pirates and princesses all the time. I bet you would get a lot of compliments. Oh and great idea for the costumes too, i would not trust myself or my kids to wear that much white though LOL.



The kids can wear costumes any time (technically 9 and under, but we're pushing the boundaries on that on our next trip and don't expect any problems). But if an adult shows up in a costume during regular park hours, they will ask you to change. 

I feel really bad for all the folks who planned trips for early September for MNSSHP based on the past couple of years dates. Although the dates haven't been officially released, it does seem pretty clear they won't start until the 14th this year.


----------



## ireland_nicole

livindisney and lisazoe and all those other mommas with children of their heart- I am so stunned that anyone would think that one way of creating a family is any "less" than another.  FWIW, I have two biological children, but because of massive complications, never had labor- heck, I never had a third trimester LOL.  I'm fairly certain that not having those "typical" experiences doesn't make me any less their mom.  

I admit, I still get sad when I see a very preggo mom who can't wait to "get the baby out".  I can't relate to that.  Caitie was born at 26 weeks and to this day I still dream about her birth.  The doctor was awesome, but the delivery room was sooooooo quiet.  Caitie's lungs were so immature that she never tried to breathe, there was certainly no cry- and as a nurse and a former EMT/firefighter I could vaguely hear the sounds of them intubating her, and my heart stopped(figuratively).  It was agonizing being awake but not being able to get up and help her.  I still remember feeling like an intruder in the NICU, only being allowed to hold her for 10 minutes at a time, and then just rocking at her isolette side for hours and reading or knitting; getting up to pump and doing it again- anything to be with her.  With both kids I was on bedrest almost the entire time; so I learned to be a bit more patient.  Danny's birth is still something I know my husband would like to forget.  With Caitie I just went into kidney failure w/ the preeclampsia, and she was in distress, so they delivered quickly.  With Danny we were living overseas,so I promise this would not happen in the US pregnant Dis mommies- and I begged them to take the baby, I knew my kidney's had already failed (I'd had no urine for 2 days), and they refused.  Then my blood pressure shot up so high they couldn't measure it on their machines, and I remember tremendous pain and I couldn't stop vomiting.  Finally, I just felt the most warm peaceful feeling; like I was light as a feather (trust me, I'm a good size gal, that's impressive.  Apparently, that's when I went into a coma secondary to muliple organ failure.  my blood stopped clotting, which apparently made the birth interesting.  My husband later told me that they had him quickly come into the OR in his street clothes so he would have a chance to say goodbye to his wife- that there was nothing they could do for me, but they would try to save the baby. I came out of the coma when Danny was two or three days old.  I could barely hold my head up, it took me almost a year to fully recover.  He was in the hospital for most of the first year; he had some congenital anomalies; so he'd get home for a few days and be right back in- he had 4 surgeries the first year.

That's the readers digest version, shared to let y'all know that it truly doesn't matter how our families are formed; that it is love that makes us mothers, not biology.  And that it's ok to grieve a birth experience that was different than we dreamed about when we first got married, or thought about kids.


----------



## tricia

Tykatmadismomma said:


> The Care Bear top with Capri's now she loves it.



Glad she likes the outfit now.  Cute PJs too.



princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.



Great cruise outfit.  And I love the romper.  Looks so cute on a toddler.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>



Yep, you def. need stabilizer.  Makes a world of difference on a knit fabric.



livndisney said:


> Yep I am a figment of your imagination when it comes to birth/baby stories. I have been actually told that I "don't count" and that I have no idea what a woman goes through.  So when this topic pops up I usually take a break for a few days.



You're a figment, you mean the cute purple dragon right?   J/K, what you go thru to adopt is no less important than what parents who get pregnant go thru to have their kids, just different.  And harder in many ways.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> DS4 is actually my cousin.  His mom was killed in a car accident when he was 6 months old.  When he was younger, on occasion, I got attitude and/or awkward looks when the other moms start talking about pregnancy, etc.  Now that he's started in the "big school," not everyone knows our situation and those that do are close friends.  Remember, those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.  Even though adoptive moms didn't get to carry their kiddos in their tummies, you got to conceive them in your heart, and I think that's pretty amazing.



So sad about his mom, but kudos to you for stepping up and doing what had to be done.




*Toadstool* said:


> Okay this is definitely OT, but I am having issues with my vision. Has been for about a year probably that I still see blurry with my glasses on. I went to an optometrist 6 months ago and he said I'd just not be able to see 20/20 anymore.
> I went to another optometrist about 2 weeks ago, and he told me I have astigmatism. I've never been told that before.. well anyways he gave me contacts to try and I see even worse out of them. Going back on Wednesday. He told me when I went in a few days ago that I'd see better if I had lasik... Do alot of you have lasik? I'm really having a hard time with not seeing clearly. It is getting worse and I think eventually it won't be safe for me to drive. I'm having trouble reading road signs.
> I'm having trouble sleeping, so I figured I'd hang out here a bit.
> I feel more comfortable posting in our thread than throwing this out into the bigger forum...



I have had lasik, and I love it


----------



## Disneymom1218

mom2rtk said:


> The kids can wear costumes any time (technically 9 and under, but we're pushing the boundaries on that on our next trip and don't expect any problems). But if an adult shows up in a costume during regular park hours, they will ask you to change.
> 
> I feel really bad for all the folks who planned trips for early September for MNSSHP based on the past couple of years dates. Although the dates haven't been officially released, it does seem pretty clear they won't start until the 14th this year.


I had no idea they were allowed to do that. Last year on our trip there was a group of adults who had all come to the parks dressed like the characters form peter pan. they had a Peter, a Wendy,a john,a Michael and a Tink. 
it was not on a party day either the parties were over and we ran into them at least 8 times during the day and evening.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disneymom1218 said:


> I had no idea they were allowed to do that. Last year on our trip there was a group of adults who had all come to the parks dressed like the characters form peter pan. they had a Peter, a Wendy,a john,a Michael and a Tink.
> it was not on a party day either the parties were over and we ran into them at least 8 times during the day and evening.




As with any rule at Disney, there are times when they are better at enforcing it than others. From everything I've read though, your odds of being asked to change are pretty good as an adult.

I caught the beginning of the birth story discussion, but then wasn't at the computer much yesterday.  Now I'm just catching some of the posts from those of you who came to motherhood through adoption or some other complicated route. 

My message to all of you: HAPPY early MOTHER'S DAY  and God Bless your very special families. I can't believe people would say some of the things they did! My heart goes out to anyone who struggled with making their family. We have three kids, but spent a couple of years thinking that might never happen. How I got to where I am today makes no difference. (I still have just as much laundry to do!!!!!!!!)


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Teresa- you lost me on this one "When a friend of mine was adopting her latest baby, I was just worried sick for her. I can't even imagine how much worse it is for the parents."



I'm talking about Beth. When she was going through the adoption with her baby boy, and things just kept going wrong, it literally made me sick with worry for her. I can't even imagine what Beth and her husband were going through.  I still get teary thinking about all Beth went through to be able to keep their son. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Okay this is definitely OT, but I am having issues with my vision. Has been for about a year probably that I still see blurry with my glasses on. I went to an optometrist 6 months ago and he said I'd just not be able to see 20/20 anymore.
> I went to another optometrist about 2 weeks ago, and he told me I have astigmatism. I've never been told that before.. well anyways he gave me contacts to try and I see even worse out of them. Going back on Wednesday. He told me when I went in a few days ago that I'd see better if I had lasik... Do alot of you have lasik? I'm really having a hard time with not seeing clearly. It is getting worse and I think eventually it won't be safe for me to drive. I'm having trouble reading road signs.
> I'm having trouble sleeping, so I figured I'd hang out here a bit.
> I feel more comfortable posting in our thread than throwing this out into the bigger forum...



I haven't heard of many people who were unhappy with lasik. Although, I'm sure there are some out there. My cousin worked for an eye doctor, and she said she never saw anyone come in that regretted the decision. 



ireland_nicole said:


> livindisney and lisazoe and all those other mommas with children of their heart- I am so stunned that anyone would think that one way of creating a family is any "less" than another.  FWIW, I have two biological children, but because of massive complications, never had labor- heck, I never had a third trimester LOL.  I'm fairly certain that not having those "typical" experiences doesn't make me any less their mom.
> 
> I admit, I still get sad when I see a very preggo mom who can't wait to "get the baby out".  I can't relate to that.  Caitie was born at 26 weeks and to this day I still dream about her birth.  The doctor was awesome, but the delivery room was sooooooo quiet.  Caitie's lungs were so immature that she never tried to breathe, there was certainly no cry- and as a nurse and a former EMT/firefighter I could vaguely hear the sounds of them intubating her, and my heart stopped(figuratively).  It was agonizing being awake but not being able to get up and help her.  I still remember feeling like an intruder in the NICU, only being allowed to hold her for 10 minutes at a time, and then just rocking at her isolette side for hours and reading or knitting; getting up to pump and doing it again- anything to be with her.  With both kids I was on bedrest almost the entire time; so I learned to be a bit more patient.  Danny's birth is still something I know my husband would like to forget.  With Caitie I just went into kidney failure w/ the preeclampsia, and she was in distress, so they delivered quickly.  With Danny we were living overseas,so I promise this would not happen in the US pregnant Dis mommies- and I begged them to take the baby, I knew my kidney's had already failed (I'd had no urine for 2 days), and they refused.  Then my blood pressure shot up so high they couldn't measure it on their machines, and I remember tremendous pain and I couldn't stop vomiting.  Finally, I just felt the most warm peaceful feeling; like I was light as a feather (trust me, I'm a good size gal, that's impressive.  Apparently, that's when I went into a coma secondary to muliple organ failure.  my blood stopped clotting, which apparently made the birth interesting.  My husband later told me that they had him quickly come into the OR in his street clothes so he would have a chance to say goodbye to his wife- that there was nothing they could do for me, but they would try to save the baby. I came out of the coma when Danny was two or three days old.  I could barely hold my head up, it took me almost a year to fully recover.  He was in the hospital for most of the first year; he had some congenital anomalies; so he'd get home for a few days and be right back in- he had 4 surgeries the first year.
> 
> That's the readers digest version, shared to let y'all know that it truly doesn't matter how our families are formed; that it is love that makes us mothers, not biology.  And that it's ok to grieve a birth experience that was different than we dreamed about when we first got married, or thought about kids.



Wow.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> livindisney and lisazoe and all those other mommas with children of their heart- I am so stunned that anyone would think that one way of creating a family is any "less" than another.  FWIW, I have two biological children, but because of massive complications, never had labor- heck, I never had a third trimester LOL.  I'm fairly certain that not having those "typical" experiences doesn't make me any less their mom.



I do sort of have a "delivery" story as she did kick me for 22 hours! 

The ones that get me are the "real" mom comments. Where is her "real mom"? Didn't her "real mom" want her?(Let me punch you in the head and prove to you HOW real I am!)

I learned a long time ago nothing in my life was going to be "typical". My child is not typical. But neither am I.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I'm talking about Beth. When she was going through the adoption with her baby boy, and things just kept going wrong, it literally made me sick with worry for her. I can't even imagine what Beth and her husband were going through.  I still get teary thinking about all Beth went through to be able to keep their son.



Miss Teresa, you know you have to share Beth right? She is my friend too  I celebrated the day that adoption was final. That was a scary story. I am so glad he is with his forever family.


----------



## HeatherSue

I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!











While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.






Here's a closeup of the designs:









ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> I just found out that Stitch Era Universal, a free digitizing software is available for free instant download on this site (I know several other people have used this on here too, maybe you guys mentioned it was a download now, sorry if you did!)
> http://www.swfeast.com/en/free_digiziting_software.asp
> I've used it with some success.
> 
> 
> And, there is another free program, Sophie Sews,  here:
> http://sophiesew.com/SSDLP/Gallery.php
> 
> I haven't tried that one at all yet.



I've never tried digitizing because I've been so spoiled by all the beautiful designs Heather and a few other designers come up with.  Are these programs pretty user friendly, or do you spend the majority of the trial time learning the program?



teresajoy said:


> I don't mind at all. I had her by planned c-section. Other than thinking I was going to die at one point when my blood pressure dropped too quickly, the surgery went ok (the doctors weren't worried, it was just me!) Then, after we were in recovery, they said her breathing wasn't right. I believe they didn't think she was getting enough oxygen?  They let her stay with me for awhile in recovery, then they took her to the NICU "for just a little while". To me, a little while meant a half hour, maybe an hour? Apparently to the hospital, a "little while" means a day or two.  So, after the little bit with her in the recovery room, I didn't see her again for quite awhile. It gets fuzzy, but I think one of the nurses snuck her in to my room that night, or maybe the next day.  Brian stayed with Lydia the whole time she was in the NICU.  They did tests on her and said her white blood count was up, so they thought she had an infection. The day after she was born (ok, I'm remember a little now, this is when they brought Lydia in, because I think she was in the room when they told me this part) one of the doctors came into my room and told me that she thought Lydia had spinal meningitis, which she somewhat casually explained could be fatal. I was in total shock.  I couldn't believe something like that could be happening. Once you HAVE a baby, they should be ok! I felt betrayed (by God, I guess). I had suffered a stillbirth and miscarriage, before Arminda this wasn't suppose to happen like this. They wanted to do a spinal tap on her. So, I thought my new baby girl was going to die.
> 
> They were not nice to me either. I was insisting on nursing Lydia. So, they had me pumping, but my milk doesn't come in for at least 5 days, so that coupled with the stress really wasn't working out for that!  So, on the second or third day, while I was alone in my room (I'm not sure where my family was, there was always someone there, so they must have been getting something to eat), the NICU called me and told me to get down there, because my baby was hungry. So, leaning on my IV pole (I was really not feeling too hot at this point) I stumbled my way to the NICU. I had never walked there myself, so I wasn't even sure where it was.  It was just awful.
> 
> For some reason, they didn't do the spinal tap, I think a doctor with more experience put a kabash to that plan. On the third or 4th day, they were going to discharge me, but they were going to keep Lydia. My doctor came in to remove my staples, and saw that I was upset. I told him what was going on. He seemed stumped as to why they would think Lydia had anything wrong with her. But, he told me that he wouldn't take out the staples and then I would have to stay in the hospital (with Lydia) for another day. No sooner had my doctor left, than one of the pediatricians came in and told me that they had decided to discharge Lydia that day. This doctor thought Lydia just needed some antibiotics. So, Lydia was being let go, and I wasn't! Brian ran out in the hall and found my doctor (who was getting ready to leave for the day!) and got him to take out my staples so we could all go home together.
> 
> You know, I've never quite figured out WHAT exactly was going on! It seems to me that he weekend staff (interns, I think) were trying to find things that were never there. I swear the one doctor just wanted to do a spinal tap on a baby!  I was so paranoid with her for quite awhile after we got home. I went into a pretty bad postpartum depression, which thankfully only lasted a few weeks. It was not my best birthing experience to say the least!  But, boy is she worth all the trouble!
> 
> 
> Boy, I bet you are regretting ever asking what happened, arne't you!



WOW, I can't believe you were treated that way!!  What if you would have hurt yourself walking around all by yourself.  Someone should have come to get you with a WHEELCHAIR!!  YIKES! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am proudest of this outfit so far I think. I have not seen any like this yet and I really think this fits my DD so well in personality. She has not tried it on or even seen it yet. This is only the second applique I have done "by hand" on my machine- not counting the mickey heads on the minnie dot dresses I made last time, which was on the old machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cheat and use round buttons for the eyes. I plan on making this outfit to sell for my team for the 3 Day Breast Cancer walk so please do not CASE it. I hope to raise some money by making a similar but little different version if I can.
> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone on here too. You have all been such a huge inspiration to me and I truely found something I absolutely love doing in my spare time (like I really have much). I wouldn't have known where to start without all of you ladies & Tom. My great Grandmom use to make clothes for my cousins & me when we were little and my aunt calls me Granny Baker re-incarnated now. Thank You all.
> Carol



I LOVE IT!!  And I think the buttons for the eyes are SMART and not at all cheating! 



princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.



SUPER CUTE!!  I gotta get that Carly bubble pattern ASAP!



*Toadstool* said:


> Yeah I'd think so. Does it come with the cabinet to put it on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is like that and has the table. My grandma gave it to me, so I definitely got a good deal.
> I'd love to have it on display in my house one day. Don't have the space for it now. It is quite large!



I don't know why, but I just love the look of antique sewing machines 

You can add me to the list of NICU Mommas too.  My Ryan was born planned c-section due to his brother coming previously emergency c-section.  The little stinker took a huge gulp of amnio fluid before they pulled him out and he had major breathing problems.  I had no idea what was going on so it was scary when I didn't get to hold him right away after recovering like I had with his older brother.  The hardest part was when my husband walked in with our digital camera full of pictures and there was one of a nurse feeding him a bottle   I was really sad his first feeding wasn't at my breast and it still bugs me to look at those pictures.  I should probably delete them, but they are a part of his first few hours whether I like it or not so I can't bring myself to delete them.  In the end, all turned out well and I didn't put him down for about the first six months of his life 

Here he is looking like the Jolly Green Giant up next to all the preterm tiny babies...  I swear he was triple the size of one of the tiny babies when I went in there to visit him.  I know our NICU story doesn't compare to most, but it's ours


----------



## PrincessMom4

Any patterns or places I can buy something for boys. I have three boys and 1 girl (who has TONS of everything) so I think the boys have been unfairly disadvantaged.


----------



## mom2rtk

HEATHERSUE: LOVE these designs! And the skirt to go with it is awesome! That black is the perfect accent!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Miss Teresa, you know you have to share Beth right? She is my friend too  I celebrated the day that adoption was final. That was a scary story. I am so glad he is with his forever family.



The day her adoption was final, I just had a huge sense of relief! Oh, I know I have to share her.  I wasn't sure at first how much she would want me to tell in public. Sorry for the cryptic first post! 



livndisney said:


> I do sort of have a "delivery" story as she did kick me for 22 hours!
> 
> The ones that get me are the "real" mom comments. Where is her "real mom"? Didn't her "real mom" want her?(Let me punch you in the head and prove to you HOW real I am!)
> 
> I learned a long time ago nothing in my life was going to be "typical". My child is not typical. But neither am I.



That was quite a delivery! I forget, did she EVER go to sleep? 

Stupid people, they don't know what "real mom" means! 



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



Heather, I think that is just one of the very coolest and most original embroidery designs I have ever seen!!! I love it!!!  It is soooo neat!!!

I didn't think about the Sponge Bob panels when you were showing it to me!!! 

The kids look so adorable! Love it!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> 1.)I've never tried digitizing because I've been so spoiled by all the beautiful designs Heather and a few other designers come up with.  Are these programs pretty user friendly, or do you spend the majority of the trial time learning the program?
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)WOW, I can't believe you were treated that way!!  What if you would have hurt yourself walking around all by yourself.  Someone should have come to get you with a WHEELCHAIR!!  YIKES!
> 
> 
> 3.)



1.)I am pretty sure there is no such thing as a user friendly digitizing program! But, on a good note, these are NOT trial versions. These are completely free full functioning programs, that do not expire. With Stitch Era, you do have to be connected to the internet to use it. There is a little sidebar with adds. It doesn't bother me at all, I don't even notice it. 


2.)You know, they wouldn't even let me hold Lydia (sitting down) without a nurse right next to me for fear I would drop her, but they had me walk to the NICU all by myself! It wasn't close either, it was quite a walk! I'm surprised I didn't end up outside as out of it as I was! 

3.)Awwww...so cute!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessMom4 said:


> Any patterns or places I can buy something for boys. I have three boys and 1 girl (who has TONS of everything) so I think the boys have been unfairly disadvantaged.



I like CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants, Bowling Shirt, and Raglan patterns for boys. They are very easy (especially the pants and raglan!). You can get them on http://www.youcanmakethis.com


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



I immediately saw Spongebob and Patrick and immediately knew she wanted those in that skirt! Really love the whole outfit!


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:



Are the images within the filmstrip fabric squares? That is such a cool idea and a fun way to personalize the 'film' for a child.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Thank you so much. I love those pirate pants.


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> Are the images within the filmstrip fabric squares? That is such a cool idea and a fun way to personalize the 'film' for a child.



Yes, they are! Isn't that a cool idea!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> That was quite a delivery! I forget, did she EVER go to sleep?
> 
> Stupid people, they don't know what "real mom" means!



In my "not so proud mommy momment"  yes she did finally sleep. On the filthly floor of the airplane! She would not sit in the seat. The seat belt was so not an option (she has never seen one). She would not let me hold her. She wanted the floor. I did manage to get a jacket under her.  She slept for a little. I didn't. I was worried she would roll under the seat. Ahhh memories LOL


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.





I LVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hmmm, your two are about the size of mine.  You made two sets of each, right?   I would like a matching set, too, please.  Thanks.


----------



## princesskayla

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!



What a great idea! I love it! Super cute.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



I LOVE the filmstrip design!!  I'm gonna have to have that for our next trip!!  Too cool!



PrincessMom4 said:


> Any patterns or places I can buy something for boys. I have three boys and 1 girl (who has TONS of everything) so I think the boys have been unfairly disadvantaged.



I really like Carla C's Raglan pattern   Also, I have purchased the bowling shirt, but I'm still trying to find time to make that one!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Not a NICU mommy -had 3 pretty easy labors IMO. But I have to say. I would rather have a painful long labor over all the worry of adoption. I woul dbe beside myself because I would have no control. My DSIL & my DB have been trying for 10 yrs to have a baby, PCOS is a major factor here. They have done everything short of IVF and due to other health concerns they may not be able to do IVF. Adoption seems to be the next step. Working in the Peds ER like I have, I have taken care of a couple kids that are medical fosters for a very nice family - who I have sat and talked with about my DB & DSIL. She gave me her card and said "when they are ready - I can get them a baby" I told my DSIL and she said "keep that card"  I have it in a very safe place. The babies that need medical foster have been such sad stories but have been the sweetest babies. I know that it will still take time and a lot of worry when they decide to stop biologically trying and start the adoption route & Iknow this family can't just hand a little one to my DSIL & DB, but somehow it feels a little less scary to know that there is someone that is willing to help them that hasn't even met them yet. Not sure if this makes sense or not, but I always get so sad knowing how wonderful they will be as parents and how they have not been able to be parents yet.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I had a little scrap I found in a sewing grab bag (aka a bunch of junk she wanted to get rid of ) a friend gave me.  Maybe starting fresh with a piece the right size would be a good idea.   Could that really make it look, um, decent?   I was just really excited to try this for the first time, and I didn't want to wait until tomorrow after a trip to the store.


Stabilizer is a must.  I often use 2 layers on T's.  Ballpoint needles too.  Also a thicker T is easier to work with.  I like the ones at Target and some at Old Navy (some are too thin).  I bet your DS loves it just like it is!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.


WOW! So very cool!!!  Wish I had an embroidery machine!


----------



## tmh0206

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



this is too cute! is that design available on your et*y page?


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> In my "not so proud mommy momment"  yes she did finally sleep. On the filthly floor of the airplane! She would not sit in the seat. The seat belt was so not an option (she has never seen one). She would not let me hold her. She wanted the floor. I did manage to get a jacket under her.  She slept for a little. I didn't. I was worried she would roll under the seat. Ahhh memories LOL



Poor Mommy.  You did what you had to do for your daughter, that's a good Mommy in my book! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Not a NICU mommy -had 3 pretty easy labors IMO. But I have to say. I would rather have a painful long labor over all the worry of adoption. I woul dbe beside myself because I would have no control. My DSIL & my DB have been trying for 10 yrs to have a baby, PCOS is a major factor here. They have done everything short of IVF and due to other health concerns they may not be able to do IVF. Adoption seems to be the next step. Working in the Peds ER like I have, I have taken care of a couple kids that are medical fosters for a very nice family - who I have sat and talked with about my DB & DSIL. She gave me her card and said "when they are ready - I can get them a baby" I told my DSIL and she said "keep that card"  I have it in a very safe place. The babies that need medical foster have been such sad stories but have been the sweetest babies. I know that it will still take time and a lot of worry when they decide to stop biologically trying and start the adoption route & Iknow this family can't just hand a little one to my DSIL & DB, but somehow it feels a little less scary to know that there is someone that is willing to help them that hasn't even met them yet. Not sure if this makes sense or not, but I always get so sad knowing how wonderful they will be as parents and how they have not been able to be parents yet.



I understand completely what you mean, and I think you put it beautifully!


----------



## mgmsmommy

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



Ooh I love them!  That's a great combo of designs


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



I love this!! You are a genius!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!



I LOVE this design--I have added it to my wishlist!


----------



## karenTX

glorib said:


> All these NICU stories are making this former NICU nurse want to go back!  I miss my tiny babies!



NICU nurses are such a blessing!!! In fact, one of my DD's nurses is still a dear dear friend of mine!! Funny enough, she & my dd have the same birthday and her nickname is Tigger! Strange how everything get drawn back to Disney!!

HeatherSue - LOVE LOVE LOVE the filmstrip!!!!! Very Cool!!!!


----------



## birdie757

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've never tried digitizing because I've been so spoiled by all the beautiful designs Heather and a few other designers come up with.  Are these programs pretty user friendly, or do you spend the majority of the trial time learning the program?





teresajoy said:


> 1.)I am pretty sure there is no such thing as a user friendly digitizing program! But, on a good note, these are NOT trial versions. These are completely free full functioning programs, that do not expire. With Stitch Era, you do have to be connected to the internet to use it. There is a little sidebar with adds. It doesn't bother me at all, I don't even notice it.





billwendy said:


> Im stumped - any tips to get started?





LisaZoe said:


> I wish I could find some online tutorials. I downloaded the software but find it very confusing to use. I've never used Illustrator before so I'm not totally familiar with vectors and such but understand the concept (I think). I tried reading the manual that comes as a PDF but I think I need to accept that it will work easier if I print it... I just hate printing something that is so long!





teresajoy said:


> I LOVE the ability to digitize the fonts! I joined the yahoo group when I first got it (last summer, I think?), but I haven't been on there much in quite awhile. Have you been able to find some good tutorials? I would love to be able to do a few things now and then so I don't have to bug Heather! But, so far all I've done is the Elvis Stitch, and some lettering.



SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.





Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.




Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.




Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.




The only custom I have done for our trip next week 




Here are it's butt ruffles!

If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.


----------



## LisaZoe

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



I think you did great!

I guess I should join the Yahoo group. It's annoying, though, to think they make a big deal about their 'free' software but make it so many people can't really use it without buying something extra. Now that you say they quash people from handing out too much free advice, it totally explains why I've been unable to find any blogs with hints, tips or tutorials. I don't know why they (the StitchEra company) don't let people use for free a stripped down version of the software they sell and include or allow people to share tutorials. I'd be more inclined to consider buying the upgrade if I had a chance to actually figure out the free version first... and without having to buy tutorials. It kind of smells of a scam to some extent but then I'm feeling cynical today.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



Your designs and the dress are GREAT and your little girl is DARLING!!

I might give it a shot, I hate to waste precious sewing time digitizing though   I'm about to start a quilt for my bed, and I'd love to digitize some line work of a print I really love.  I'm going to use the print with some coordinating solid color fabrics, and I thought it would be neat to have the line work on the solid color blocks...

That's too bad the company doesn't want anyone to share tutorials.


----------



## aksunshine

teresajoy said:


> I'm talking about Beth. When she was going through the adoption with her baby boy, and things just kept going wrong, it literally made me sick with worry for her. I can't even imagine what Beth and her husband were going through.  I still get teary thinking about all Beth went through to be able to keep their son.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Thank you for sharing.



If we are talking about the same Beth, I know EXACTLY how you felt. Beth and I are best friends now and have talked about this many times. Beth contacted me about loosng Levi b/c it reached out to her in a way that only a mommy with the possibility of loosing their child could grasp. At that time (it was about March 2008), she had had Loggie since he was a newborn, she picked him up from the hospital when he was born. He was hers, she had watched all of his milestones and developements. When his first birthday came and went, and the adoption didn't go through (numerous reasons), she was so terrified. For a while, it was a good possibility of loosing him to his "birth" family. I know she was scared. I was so scared for her. I understand what it would have been like. She is his mommy, then and always. I understood if he went to a member of his birth family it would have been like me loosing Levi. 

It's because of her situation that I can really appreciate adoption. My husbands 3 sisters and one brother are adopted, but it was pretty much a given, not going to be any problems for it to go through adoption. Watching Beth struggle really opened my eyes. So I can say to EVERY mommy on here, love is what matters...... No one can stop you from being a mommy, the love is whole-heartedly there!



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.


Love it Heather! Sawyer is SUCH a cutie!!!


PrincessMom4 said:


> Any patterns or places I can buy something for boys. I have three boys and 1 girl (who has TONS of everything) so I think the boys have been unfairly disadvantaged.





birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



Very cute! Isabelle really likes Figaro!


----------



## DisneyKings

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



I think these are great!  If you ever type up any tips to pm to people about stitch era, I would love that too!


----------



## lovesdumbo

birdie757 said:


>



So cute!!! You're DD looks like she's so happy she's going to burst!

What are your dates?  I'll be at BWI 5/5 to 5/12.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quickly...Heather ...I am sooooo glad you didn't have that filmstrip when I was doing the Steamboat Willie dress....I already had more designs than I was able to use...it would have made my tough decisions even harder!!!!

And I will post a picture of that dress...once I decide what to do about the hem!  It is about 3 inches too long for GD2...but we want her to grow 3 inches before we go....and I have to learn how to sew for ...gasp...c u r v e s if I want to finish the dress for dd9....They are both semi finished!  LOL


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.





HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



Amazing work, both of you.  I wish I had more time on my hands, digitizing might be the next thing I would try, but in the mean time I will just have to keep coming back to Heather!


----------



## birdie757

lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!!! You're DD looks like she's so happy she's going to burst!
> 
> What are your dates?  I'll be at BWI 5/5 to 5/12.


We will be there the same time!  We are going the 6th-9th.  We were going to be back at the Beach Club since that is our fav but we randomly decided to try a pirate room at CBR.  I haven't been their since the year they opened so I am curious to see how it has changed.


LisaZoe said:


> I think you did great!
> 
> I guess I should join the Yahoo group. It's annoying, though, to think they make a big deal about their 'free' software but make it so many people can't really use it without buying something extra. Now that you say they quash people from handing out too much free advice, it totally explains why I've been unable to find any blogs with hints, tips or tutorials. I don't know why they (the StitchEra company) don't let people use for free a stripped down version of the software they sell and include or allow people to share tutorials. I'd be more inclined to consider buying the upgrade if I had a chance to actually figure out the free version first... and without having to buy tutorials. It kind of smells of a scam to some extent but then I'm feeling cynical today.


The group isn't that bad.  I subscribed to the digest so I don't get that many messages.  The best part of the group is being able to search all past posts by key word.  That is almost as helpful as the user manual.  Those videos they show on the main page when you open are really helpful too.  I watched those and replayed them many times.  The one with the crest with the castle on it is the best.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Your designs and the dress are GREAT and your little girl is DARLING!!
> 
> I might give it a shot, I hate to waste precious sewing time digitizing though   I'm about to start a quilt for my bed, and I'd love to digitize some line work of a print I really love.  I'm going to use the print with some coordinating solid color fabrics, and I thought it would be neat to have the line work on the solid color blocks...
> 
> That's too bad the company doesn't want anyone to share tutorials.


I have thought about doing something similar for a crib set for the baby.  Line work would probably be much easier to tackle than an applique design since there are so many steps and layers.  


aksunshine said:


> Very cute! Isabelle really likes Figaro!


It is funny but I never really noticed Figaro but right now she is really into who has a pet and stuff...Minnie has Figaro and Donald has ****oo Chicken.  She loves those classic disney cartoons and I guess Figaro shows up a lot in them.


DisneyKings said:


> I think these are great!  If you ever type up any tips to pm to people about stitch era, I would love that too!


If you have something specific just let me know.  I am not an expert but I have it figured out enough to get by...lol.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the designs, dresses and most of all dd.  The dress pattern is McCall's 5084 in case anyone was wondering.  I keep catching dd touching the dress and holding it up to herself...lol.  It is a good thing we go next week...I don't think she could wait much longer.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

lovesdumbo said:


> Stabilizer is a must.  I often use 2 layers on T's.  Ballpoint needles too.  Also a thicker T is easier to work with.  I like the ones at Target and some at Old Navy (some are too thin).  I bet your DS loves it just like it is!
> 
> WOW! So very cool!!!  Wish I had an embroidery machine!



I got stabilizer today!!!  I couldn't find any ballpoint needles (they had a spot for them, but they were out).  I actually have a TON of the Target Cherokee ts.  I always buy them when they're on 75% off clearance to use for iron-ons.    Yes, luckily my target audience (aka my kiddos) is easy to please.


----------



## lovesdumbo

birdie757 said:


> We will be there the same time!  We are going the 6th-9th.  We were going to be back at the Beach Club since that is our fav but we randomly decided to try a pirate room at CBR.  I haven't been their since the year they opened so I am curious to see how it has changed.
> 
> I keep catching dd touching the dress and holding it up to herself...lol.  It is a good thing we go next week...I don't think she could wait much longer.


The pirate rooms look fun!!!

Can you blame her???

I didn't sew anything new for DS but he's got lots of applique T's and bowling shirts that still fit him from prior trips.  If you see us stop us and I'll do the same.  

We'll be at MK on the 6th for sure.  MGM on the 7th at least in the am-we have a 11am ADR at Sci Fi.  Probably Epcot Sat/Sun-my friend of 40+ years lives in Jacksonville and will drive down with her DD(10).  My friends goes to see Davy Jones every year.  We have a 4pm ADR at Coral Reef on Sat & 8am ADR at Cape May on Sunday.  

I'm getting pretty excited!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I got stabilizer today!!!  I couldn't find any ballpoint needles (they had a spot for them, but they were out).  I actually have a TON of the Target Cherokee ts.  I always buy them when they're on 75% off clearance to use for iron-ons.    Yes, luckily my target audience (aka my kiddos) is easy to please.


Aren't kids great!

You'll be much happier with the stabilizer.  You might just try a new needle-that sometimes help too.


----------



## SallyfromDE

h518may said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wanting some opinions.  I am looking for a sewing machine.  Right now I have a brother SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine.  I would like to get a sewing machine so I can leave the brother just for embroidery.  I actually sew more, but I haven't embroidered as much because I have to set it up each time.  So here are the two machines I have been looking at.
> 
> 
> This one I would buy from Amazon, I would still have tax since they have a shipping center in KY.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> This one I would buy from a local shop that is a bernina dealer for $199, with 25% off anything in the store the day of purchase, and 15% off anything any time after that.
> http://www.berninausa.com/product_detail-n2-i220-sUS.html
> 
> 
> Which would you pick?



I had the Brother, but it broke big time, when it was only a few months old. It was under warranty, but it would still cost more to fix it, then to just go buy a new machine. The whole feed dog thingy fell down in the machine. But I truly loved the machine and some of it's options. I ended up buying a machine that someone had for  less then a year, and used it as a trade up. It's a Janome, and I love it. Bernia, I have no experience. 



LisaZoe said:


> My now former niece-in-law made a comment once about how I became a mom 'the easy way'. I tried to politely but clearly outline all that I had to do to even be considered as a potential parent: criminal background check, financial review to make sure I could support a child, home study visits to make sure I was emotionally ready as well as having a home that was suitable for a baby. I think she started to understand that just because I adopted didn't mean it was the easy route to parenthood by any means.



I had a Sr. Exec at work that used to *** me off. We had an Asst. Mgr, that had custody of her niece. The sister was out of the picture. This exec used to make exceptions for the mothers at work becasue they had children, but not for this woman, and she'd say "I understand your situation, but you have to work". If she could make an exception for birth Mothers, why couldn't she make an exception for someone with Legal custody. I personally didn't see a difference. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Okay this is definitely OT, but I am having issues with my vision. Has been for about a year probably that I still see blurry with my glasses on. I went to an optometrist 6 months ago and he said I'd just not be able to see 20/20 anymore.
> I went to another optometrist about 2 weeks ago, and he told me I have astigmatism. I've never been told that before.. well anyways he gave me contacts to try and I see even worse out of them. Going back on Wednesday. He told me when I went in a few days ago that I'd see better if I had lasik... Do alot of you have lasik? I'm really having a hard time with not seeing clearly. It is getting worse and I think eventually it won't be safe for me to drive. I'm having trouble reading road signs.
> I'm having trouble sleeping, so I figured I'd hang out here a bit.
> I feel more comfortable posting in our thread than throwing this out into the bigger forum...



I've had an astigmatizm for years. Isn't it a flat spot on the eye? I'd love to have Lasik, but I'm not covered for eye care. Besides, I need bifocals, and lasik wouldn't fix that. I'd need to use readers. My sister had it, and just loves it. 



princesskayla said:


> Yall - I made my plans for the week of Labor Day at Disneyworld then kind of forgot about them. Today - looking around the threads I noticed that they changed the dates of MNSSHP! The first party is not til the 14th of Sept. well after I leave!! I have the BEST family costumes planned. I already bought the material - a whole lotta white. We were going to be small world figurines in white.  I was gonna be a can-can girl, my husband was going as the white cowboy, my son was going to be the german boy, my daughters - a polynesian girl and a dutch girl. Dang those were going to be great costumes!!!  What am I going to do with all that white fabric?



Such a cute idea. Tom should post what to do white fabric.  I've seen small world hats on 



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



I love the film strip. Ihave a patch skirt I made and attatched to an bib overal. But Kirsta can't fit into any more. I keep thinking I'd take it apart and make just a plain skirt. This top would look great with it. 



lovesdumbo said:


> Stabilizer is a must.  I often use 2 layers on T's.  Ballpoint needles too.  Also a thicker T is easier to work with.  I like the ones at Target and some at Old Navy (some are too thin).  I bet your DS loves it just like it is!
> 
> WOW! So very cool!!!  Wish I had an embroidery machine!



Sometimes I use a floater peice under my knits. I wonder if I could use freezer paper? It has to be cheaper then stabilizer. Freezer paper can be temp ironed on it need to.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Sometimes I use a floater peice under my knits. I wonder if I could use freezer paper? It has to be cheaper then stabilizer. Freezer paper can be temp ironed on it need to.



I use freezer paper for things I'll line but the paper leaves more ragged little pieces than stabilizer does so I use stabilizer for most knits. The ragged pieces of freezer paper will wash out eventually or soften but I'm not sure how long that takes. When I first tried freezer paper, I used it on a couple tees for Zoe but she complained of the 'itchiness' of the applique. I fused knit interfacing to the back to make it softer (she stopped complaining so it must have worked LOL). The interfacing eventually came off in the wash but by then the paper had softened and/or washed away.


----------



## birdie757

lovesdumbo said:


> The pirate rooms look fun!!!
> 
> Can you blame her???
> 
> I didn't sew anything new for DS but he's got lots of applique T's and bowling shirts that still fit him from prior trips.  If you see us stop us and I'll do the same.
> 
> We'll be at MK on the 6th for sure.  MGM on the 7th at least in the am-we have a 11am ADR at Sci Fi.  Probably Epcot Sat/Sun-my friend of 40+ years lives in Jacksonville and will drive down with her DD(10).  My friends goes to see Davy Jones every year.  We have a 4pm ADR at Coral Reef on Sat & 8am ADR at Cape May on Sunday.
> 
> I'm getting pretty excited!



I usually don't set a schedule for us so the only day I know for sure we will be somewhere is Sunday...we never miss rope drop at MK on Sundays.  We have ressies Thurs at Les Chefs de Paris, Friday at the castle, and Saturday at Garden Grill.  We are big Epcot fans so we usually spend our evenings there.  We have a red stroller and dh is 6'7" so we might be able to be spotted in a crowd.  Dd will probably be the most recognizable since I will post her in her outfits on here before we leave.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Granna4679 said:


> Heather - (or anyone else that knows)....Is the picture of Walt and Mickey a Heathersue exclusive?  I wouldn't want to copy it if it is but I would like to hand applique it if it is okay.



I'm not HeatherSue, by any means.  By my understanding of copyright law, only Disney owns the rights to  use, sell, and/or license images or reproductions of the statue.  I'm not sure that anyone can claim first rights on doing silhouettes, either; the concept's been around for centuries.  

If you love it, which I do too, then I'd suggest finding your own picture of the statue (because then you're not using anyone's work on top of Disney's), printing it out in the size you want, and hand-appliqueing to your heart's content.  Then think of me in awe of you, since my applique skills are definitely sub-par!

We've come a long way since the urban legends of Disney turning away people with polos embroidered with the original Disney/Brother embroidery machine!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Astro Orbiter said:


> We've come a long way since the urban legends of Disney turning away people with polos embroidered with the original Disney/Brother embroidery machine!



Did you hear about the woman in England that went to Disney Paris? She was celebrating her Bday and work an old wedding gown that she picke up in a second hand shop. She wore mouse ears and a HUGE Bday button. She claims she called Disney to see if she could dress up for her Bday and Disney told her that Lots of people get dressed up, so go ahead. I've always thought Disney to be pretty upfront about this policy. Not wanting to confuse th Children over characters and the Princesses. What surprised me was that no one over the age of 12, can dress up. But usually by that age, they aren't interested anyway. Anyway, Disney turned her away.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you hear about the woman in England that went to Disney Paris? She was celebrating her Bday and work an old wedding gown that she picke up in a second hand shop. She wore mouse ears and a HUGE Bday button. She claims she called Disney to see if she could dress up for her Bday and Disney told her that Lots of people get dressed up, so go ahead. I've always thought Disney to be pretty upfront about this policy. Not wanting to confuse th Children over characters and the Princesses. What surprised me was that no one over the age of 12, can dress up. But usually by that age, they aren't interested anyway. Anyway, Disney turned her away.



The age is technically 9, except for hard ticketed events. Not only do they have a policy about adults wearing costumes, but they are supposedly very particular when it comes to wedding attire.  I can't imagine who would have told her she could, unless they just thought she was going to wear a birthday custom!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> The age is technically 9, except for hard ticketed events. Not only do they have a policy about adults wearing costumes, but they are supposedly very particular when it comes to wedding attire.  I can't imagine who would have told her she could, unless they just thought she was going to wear a birthday custom!



Did you see the couple at the September 29 MNSSHP?  They had just gotten married the day before, and they were there getting GREAT shots in their wedding clothes.


----------



## mom2rtk

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Did you see the couple at the September 29 MNSSHP?  They had just gotten married the day before, and they were there getting GREAT shots in their wedding clothes.



Can you believe I completely missed them????? Too bad! I had read a few reports of people wanting to go to the party in wedding attire. I'm glad it worked out for them! I hope they had a good cleaner though... It was NASTY HOT that night!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> Can you believe I completely missed them????? Too bad! I had read a few reports of people wanting to go to the party in wedding attire. I'm glad it worked out for them! I hope they had a good cleaner though... It was NASTY HOT that night!



We ran into them in the princess/prince line.  They were so cute getting their pics taken with Cinderella and Prince Charming.  I didn't think the evenings were bad at all!!  Of course, this is coming from Oklahoma weather, so nothing bothers me weather wise.


----------



## mom2rtk

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> We ran into them in the princess/prince line.  They were so cute getting their pics taken with Cinderella and Prince Charming.  I didn't think the evenings were bad at all!!  Of course, this is coming from Oklahoma weather, so nothing bothers me weather wise.



Well, I come from Missouri weather, so I should be used to it too. But I'm the first to admit I'm a huge WHIMP in the heat!


----------



## jeniamt

princesskayla said:


> No problem - got my vote.
> 
> I have been MIA the last two weeks and I haven't posted my big give outfits for Ashley. I did the cruise outfits. They both looked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they liked it. I had lots of fun making them.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made. It is a  Carly bubble romper. LOVE that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side two
> 
> Love the Mine outfit. I was going to do a seagull outfit for out trip in 2008 but never got around to it. Yours is so cute. Much better than my idea.



Love to see the DCL outfits!  Awesome!  When I started posting here about 1 1/2 years ago as I was getting for our cruise there was very little being posted for "cruise wear."



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



Love these!  Don't you love that black swirl... its one of my most used fabrics!



mom2rtk said:


> The age is technically 9, except for hard ticketed events. Not only do they have a policy about adults wearing costumes, but they are supposedly very particular when it comes to wedding attire.  I can't imagine who would have told her she could, unless they just thought she was going to wear a birthday custom!



SHUT UP!  9?  I know some 10 year olds (of course not my daughter, she won't wear anything that even suggests princess... let alone full on princess dress) who would still wear princess dresses.  To them, its all about being dis-crazy and being in the moment at the parks.  I guess I could see some adults wanting to wear the princess dresses and that would get a little creepy.  So they need to make the cut-off somewhere so I guess 9 makes sense.


----------



## billwendy

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



Wonderful Job!!! Can you open a jpeg or bmp file in the program?

Updated my trip report = http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36439520&posted=1#post36439520

Heather - those outfits are ADORABLE and, when did Sawyer get so tall?

God Bless all you Mommies (no matter how you became a Mommie) out there!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

LisaZoe said:


> That is not it at all. I'm not very good at asking for help so I didn't want to impose on the same group who tested the first pattern. I'm still trying to work out the best approach for this. If you're interested in testing, I'd be happy to have another person giving feedback!



Hi Lisa
I will have some time to sew in May. I would be happy to test run a pattern if you want. I sew a lot for my self and my DD8. 

Also, DD's school is performing "The King and I" in November and somehow I ended up as assistant costumer. Does anyone have ideas for the pants and vests most of the Siamese people wear? We will be making almost all the costumes - 10 wives, 16 children, the king, Anna, all of it!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I come from Missouri weather, so I should be used to it too. But I'm the first to admit I'm a huge WHIMP in the heat!



Well, wasn't that the night you wore (and I missed!!!) 50 pounds of evil queen?    I imagine that would be a little, um, warm. 



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi Lisa
> I will have some time to sew in May. I would be happy to test run a pattern if you want. I sew a lot for my self and my DD8.
> 
> Also, DD's school is performing "The King and I" in November and somehow I ended up as assistant costumer. Does anyone have ideas for the pants and vests most of the Siamese people wear? We will be making almost all the costumes - 10 wives, 16 children, the king, Anna, all of it!



How does that make you assistant costumer?  Sounds like you need a promotion, lady!!


----------



## glorib

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't get the greatest pictures of the outfits I made last week, but I thought I'd share anyway.  I CASED Glorib's skirt (with her permission) and digitized a new film strip design for the shirt.  This is for our Disneyland trip.  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was taking pictures of Tessa, Sawyer put his shirt on and came out, too.  I was planning on waiting until I had his shorts made (I'm just going to put some patches of fabric on some denim shorts) to take his picture, but he wanted to get in on the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I was coerced by Tessa to add the 2 Spongebob panels to the skirt.



Heather, these are FAB-U-LOSO!!!!!!!!!  Love, love, love the filmstrip design!  I was going to do a partners t-shirt for Caleb to match Ella, but I think I'll do this instead, if you don't mind my caseing Sawyer's shirt?



Diz-Mommy said:


> You can add me to the list of NICU Mommas too.  My Ryan was born planned c-section due to his brother coming previously emergency c-section.  The little stinker took a huge gulp of amnio fluid before they pulled him out and he had major breathing problems.  I had no idea what was going on so it was scary when I didn't get to hold him right away after recovering like I had with his older brother.  The hardest part was when my husband walked in with our digital camera full of pictures and there was one of a nurse feeding him a bottle   I was really sad his first feeding wasn't at my breast and it still bugs me to look at those pictures.  I should probably delete them, but they are a part of his first few hours whether I like it or not so I can't bring myself to delete them.  In the end, all turned out well and I didn't put him down for about the first six months of his life
> 
> Here he is looking like the Jolly Green Giant up next to all the preterm tiny babies...  I swear he was triple the size of one of the tiny babies when I went in there to visit him.  I know our NICU story doesn't compare to most, but it's ours



What a cutie!  He's what we would have called a "total lift" in the NICU where I worked.    You know, a baby who you actually have to use BOTH hands to pick up!    One reason I loved working NICU - I could usually hold my patient in one hand and change their bed with the other!



birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chip...Dale is going to be put right next to him once we are home from swim lessons tonight.  I got a weird reflection on the mouth...it really isn't that wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro...dd's current favorite character.  She has been begging for a Figaro dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are it's butt ruffles!
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



You did a great job on all of these - all of you digitizers amaze me!  I downloaded a trial one time, but couldn't get my brain wrapped around it!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.





birdie757 said:


> The dress pattern is McCall's 5084 in case anyone was wondering.  I keep catching dd touching the dress and holding it up to herself...lol.  It is a good thing we go next week...I don't think she could wait much longer.



I thought I recognized that pattern as soon as I saw it.  I made this from the same pattern a year ago for my DGD to wear to my daughters wedding shower (the wedding was all black damask and red).







Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm not HeatherSue, by any means.  By my understanding of copyright law, only Disney owns the rights to  use, sell, and/or license images or reproductions of the statue.  I'm not sure that anyone can claim first rights on doing silhouettes, either; the concept's been around for centuries.
> 
> If you love it, which I do too, then I'd suggest finding your own picture of the statue (because then you're not using anyone's work on top of Disney's), printing it out in the size you want, and hand-appliqueing to your heart's content.  Then think of me in awe of you, since my applique skills are definitely sub-par!
> 
> We've come a long way since the urban legends of Disney turning away people with polos embroidered with the original Disney/Brother embroidery machine!



I have been looking into it too and decided I would probably have to hand embroider anyway so I have found several images to use.  I am needing a design bigger than what my machine will do (5x7) so I will do it without the machine. 
Thanks for the advise and research though.  I appreciate it.


----------



## jessica52877

A new BIG GIVE has been posted!

This family really touched my heart! Of course, they all do! But they just got their dates today! This one has to be shipped out SOON! May 10th at the latest (priority mail) and that is cutting it close! 

Here is a link to the board!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69107/732225?page=1#5846637

Here is a link to the trip report!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2450696

Seth is 8 and was as healthy as can be until about a year ago. Reading these stories just really make my heart stop sometimes! Dallas is 7 right now! I know I take too much for granted in life. Life can change in the blink of an eye!

I know I post this every time but it really is wonderful to have such a great group of folks who care so much about others. Who are always willing to help in any way or possible and to cheer us all on. 

I posted a couple hours ago on facebook about possibly doing this family and got so many wonderful responses that I know we'll be able to give them a good give.


----------



## eyor44

mom2rtk said:


> The age is technically 9, except for hard ticketed events. Not only do they have a policy about adults wearing costumes, but they are supposedly very particular when it comes to wedding attire.  I can't imagine who would have told her she could, unless they just thought she was going to wear a birthday custom!



Last June we went to a Formal Dinner at Victoria & Albert's. The ladies wore ball gowns and the guys tuxes. I wanted a picture in front of the Castle and we had to get special permission to go into MK dressed up. Like anyone was going to confuse us for Princes and Princesses.  I did get lots of compliments on my Mickey Ball gown though.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


>



I love it!!



birdie757 said:


> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h201/birdie757/DSC01588.jpg[/IMG]
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week




So cute!  I love the butt ruffles 




For those of you who have made pettis, I have a question.  Where do you buy the nylon chiffon?  I have found it two places online for $2-$2.50 a yard.  Is that good?  Or should I find it in person?  Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> For those of you who have made pettis, I have a question.  Where do you buy the nylon chiffon?  I have found it two places online for $2-$2.50 a yard.  Is that good?  Or should I find it in person?  Thanks!



The best price I've found is afc-express.com. The solid colors start around $1.59 per yard. They also have the nylon chiffon on rolls in widths from 2" - 13". I think if I were to try a pettiskirt that I'd go with the precut at least for the bottom 'fluff'. It's more expensive but it would save a lot of frustration trying to cut that slippery stuff plus the cuts would be so much more precise than I'd be able to do and no seams would be needed unless that layer was more than 90 yards long... and I'm not about to tackle gathering that much fabric. 

On a side note, I'm happy to see they have animal prints in the chiffon now. Has anyone ordered that? The prints look very bold in their photos but I wonder if it's the same in person.


----------



## *Toadstool*

tricia said:


> I have had lasik, and I love it


It sounds so scary to me.. I'm thinking about it still though. Going back to the optometrist tomorrow.


teresajoy said:


> I haven't heard of many people who were unhappy with lasik. Although, I'm sure there are some out there. My cousin worked for an eye doctor, and she said she never saw anyone come in that regretted the decision.


That's good to hear. I always wonder if I just haven't run into the people who had bad experiences and of course the doctor won't tell you about them.




HeatherSue said:


>


Heather!! That is so pretty! I love the new design. Such a cute idea!!!
So sweet how Sawyer needed to be in the pictures too.


birdie757 said:


> Minnie...nothing new here...just the same Minnie everyone has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only custom I have done for our trip next week


Wow! You are doing a great job with the digitizing. It definitely takes a while to get the hang of it. I've been digitizing for about 4 years. It is so time consuming sometimes that I buy designs when they are cheap enough.
Love Figaro btw.. he is so cute. You did a great job!


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I got stabilizer today!!!  I couldn't find any ballpoint needles (they had a spot for them, but they were out).  I actually have a TON of the Target Cherokee ts.  I always buy them when they're on 75% off clearance to use for iron-ons.    Yes, luckily my target audience (aka my kiddos) is easy to please.


That's good! If you use a universal needle it is slightly ball pointed so that would help too.. Sharps make holes instead of spreading apart the fabric like a rounded ballpoint does. Sometimes the needle won't cause too many issues, but in my experience it usually does!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've had an astigmatizm for years. Isn't it a flat spot on the eye? I'd love to have Lasik, but I'm not covered for eye care. Besides, I need bifocals, and lasik wouldn't fix that. I'd need to use readers. My sister had it, and just loves it.
> Sometimes I use a floater peice under my knits. I wonder if I could use freezer paper? It has to be cheaper then stabilizer. Freezer paper can be temp ironed on it need to.


I think it is when your eye gets football shaped instead of rounded. I didn't think Lasik would be covered under any vision plan. I have vision coverage, but was completely assuming I'd be paying out of pocket. Most places let you pay monthly... but of course my husband would insist on making us suffer and pay it all at once... 
I'm just worried I'll get it done and still not be able to see. I can't imagine how horrible that would be!
I wouldn't use freezer paper if I was using my embroidery machine, but I think I'd try it for freehand embroidery.



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I come from Missouri weather, so I should be used to it too. But I'm the first to admit I'm a huge WHIMP in the heat!


It's probably the humidity that you aren't used to I'd think. I really think the humidity makes it so much worse. My husbands family lives in NorthEast Texas and they are always shocked when they come here because it is the same temp, but they say it is much hotter. I live near New Orleans.


----------



## vester

HI ladies  

Well, I've asked for your advice before and it was awesome.  I've done some twirly skirts for DW and I'll post them soon - and I'm proud of myself because I'm a self - taught sewer!  

Now, I'm in a pickle.  I want to make a Cinderella dress for my daughter.  I bought the simplicity pattern, but with the zipper and what not I"m out of my league I think at this point. 

Do you think if I did a "Precious Dress" pattern, with a sheer layer of sparkle fabric (not sure the exact name) over the dressy fabric that would work?  Maybe do a petticoat from the same "you can make this" line of patterns? 

Help.  Seriously - help.  I think I could do a precious dress.  I think I could make that Petticoat.  Do you think there is an easier pattern out there for a Cindy dress?  

Thanks!

Vester


----------



## Astro Orbiter

*Toadstool* said:


> It sounds so scary to me.. I'm thinking about it still though. Going back to the optometrist tomorrow.
> 
> That's good to hear. I always wonder if I just haven't run into the people who had bad experiences and of course the doctor won't tell you about them.



My optometrist appt was Monday - she told me about a procedure where they cut a slit in your cornea then insert a corrective lens inside the eye.  Kind of like a built-in contact.  Sounded intriguing to me - but given my huge correction and football-shaped eyes it's one more thing I'm not a candidate for...

Can someone find my camera?  It's been right by the sewing machine all day, and now that it's quarter-til-midnight it's grown legs and wandered off.  DD's going strawberry picking with her brownie troop tomorrow and, right before dinner, asked me to put strawberries on a shirt for her.  It's the first thing she's asked for in a while, so I'm doing it, but have been hampered by (1) something trying to download something onto my computer while I was looking for a good copyright-free strawberry graphic, necessitating a 90-minute full-virus scan, (2)  the printer forgetting that it's supposed to print, so had to hook up an old printer, (3) tracing the strawberries on the !@)(#*$ wrong side of the fusible...again..., and now (4)  my camera growing legs.  So I'm close to done - just have to sew the rickrack on, and want a picture before it goes to school and the strawberry fields...All for an applique that I will have removed from the shirt by the weekend!


----------



## birdie757

billwendy said:


> Wonderful Job!!! Can you open a jpeg or bmp file in the program?



Yes you can, I still haven't figured out how to open vectors or png images yet though.  I always have to open them into photoshop and convert them.



Granna4679 said:


> I thought I recognized that pattern as soon as I saw it.  I made this from the same pattern a year ago for my DGD to wear to my daughters wedding shower (the wedding was all black damask and red).



That is so cute!  I love damask and red together.  I have made this twice now, once for a friend out of Miami Hurricane fabric.  It is always too big on the back.  This time I thought I was good because I only had a piece of elastic that was over 2 inches less than what the guide called for and it still droops.  I think the back is just so heavy with the ruffles.  It is still a favorite though and I am sad dd is at the biggest size now.



ncmomof2 said:


> For those of you who have made pettis, I have a question.  Where do you buy the nylon chiffon?  I have found it two places online for $2-$2.50 a yard.  Is that good?  Or should I find it in person?  Thanks!



I second AFC-express.  I ordered for dd's petti at christmas and so did a friend of mine.  Shipping was really quick and the quality was really nice too.  I didn't order the precut spool for the fluff and it was a lot of cutting...but not so much that I wouldn't do it again.  Carla's pattern shows an easy way to cut the strips.  


*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! You are doing a great job with the digitizing. It definitely takes a while to get the hang of it. I've been digitizing for about 4 years. It is so time consuming sometimes that I buy designs when they are cheap enough.
> Love Figaro btw.. he is so cute. You did a great job!


Thanks!


----------



## RMAMom

eyor44 said:


> Last June we went to a Formal Dinner at Victoria & Albert's. The ladies wore ball gowns and the guys tuxes. I wanted a picture in front of the Castle and we had to get special permission to go into MK dressed up. Like anyone was going to confuse us for Princes and Princesses.  I did get lots of compliments on my Mickey Ball gown though.



OK, not fair to post with no picture!!! I would love to see your Mickey ball gown.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> SHUT UP!  9?  I know some 10 year olds (of course not my daughter, she won't wear anything that even suggests princess... let alone full on princess dress) who would still wear princess dresses.  To them, its all about being dis-crazy and being in the moment at the parks.  I guess I could see some adults wanting to wear the princess dresses and that would get a little creepy.  So they need to make the cut-off somewhere so I guess 9 makes sense.



Here is a link to the story. 

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4163880/princess-barred-from-disneyland

When I heard it on the news a couple days ago, they said 12. Curiouser and Curiouser.


----------



## SallyfromDE

birdie757 said:


> I second AFC-express.  I ordered for dd's petti at christmas and so did a friend of mine.  Shipping was really quick and the quality was really nice too.  I didn't order the precut spool for the fluff and it was a lot of cutting...but not so much that I wouldn't do it again.  Carla's pattern shows an easy way to cut the strips.
> 
> Thanks!



I love AFC. Last year, I placed an order July 4. I knew becuase of the holiday, I'd be awhile before I get it. They called me that afternoon to say they had a long weekend and would get it out on Thurs. That was fine by me, I just placed the order that since I had time to relax.  I had it on Thursday. I think in the comment box, I asked it they knew if there was animal print nylon chiffon. They emailed me months later to say they just got it in. I am totally impressed by this place.


----------



## mom2rtk

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Well, wasn't that the night you wore (and I missed!!!) 50 pounds of evil queen?    I imagine that would be a little, um, warm.



Yeah... that was the night. I only put it on for a little bit, to see Snow White and the Dwarves. Then I put it back on for pics with the evil queen after the Villains stage show. The rest of the night I just wore my evil queen t-shirt.....  and the crown of course.......  I would have left it on all night if the weather was cooler.

I'm thinking of starting a trend of going in costume to MVMCP. No one dresses up, but it's a hard-ticketed event, so maybe I could get away with it.... The weather might be more cooperative......


----------



## ConnieB

eyor44 said:


> I did get lots of compliments on my Mickey Ball gown though.



Would love to see photos!


----------



## ConnieB

All this talk about birthing stories, I thought I'd offer some encouragement....my twins were born 11 weeks early....and here is a pic of them at age 11 (almost 3 years ago).  My how they grow!     

And...to tie this into Disboutiques, I made their dress....it's a little hard to see in this photo, but Pooh and friends are on the fabric.  The girls made their necklaces.


----------



## bear_mom

Long time lurker, occasionaly poster.

We just made our plane reservations for going to DW Dec 4-Dec 12 (no resort reservations yet, waiting............) So now I need some suggestions of what to wear in Dec. We have always gone in the spring before (April/May). Anyone have any customs they would be willing to share pictures of for that time?

Emily


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

And the destruction continues...I mean construction.    Yesterday they worked on my bathroom, and were short one 4' x 5" piece of flooring...and we had to order a new box for just one piece.  No idea how long that will take, the original order took almost a month.  The carpet is gone in the front room, and they're working on leveling out the slab, so it's muddy in there.  The kitchen, dining room, family room, laundy, and hall haven't even been started yet, and they're supposed to be done by Friday.  It's not looking good.

Heather...I've been sharing your design pics with my friends, (we've got a girlfriends getaway in the planning stages ) What's the size of the characters you used in the filmstrip panels?  I'm going to have them look for fav character fabrics, and I want to give them an idea of how big the prints should be.  I'll be making the biggest size you've got since we're not child sized ourselves.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah... that was the night. I only put it on for a little bit, to see Snow White and the Dwarves. Then I put it back on for pics with the evil queen after the Villains stage show. The rest of the night I just wore my evil queen t-shirt.....  and the crown of course.......  I would have left it on all night if the weather was cooler.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a trend of going in costume to MVMCP. No one dresses up, but it's a hard-ticketed event, so maybe I could get away with it.... The weather might be more cooperative......



Sounds good to me!!  You could dress up at P&PP and, of course, at MNSSHP.  MVMCP needs costumes, too!!  Start a revolution!


----------



## mom2rtk

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Sounds good to me!!  You could dress up at P&PP and, of course, at MNSSHP.  MVMCP needs costumes, too!!  Start a revolution!



Hey.... I'm not above that........ It's been lurking around in my beady little brain....... I've always wanted to be Merryweather to my daughter's Aurora....... Hmmmmmmmm............ 

And I'd like some pictures in my evil queen costume with Snow White (you know...ones where I didn't LOOK like it was over 95 and humid all day....)


----------



## HeatherSue

jessica52877 said:


> I immediately saw Spongebob and Patrick and immediately knew she wanted those in that skirt! Really love the whole outfit!


I'm glad that you knew that wasn't my fault! 



LisaZoe said:


> Are the images within the filmstrip fabric squares? That is such a cool idea and a fun way to personalize the 'film' for a child.


Yep, I cut squares of fabric for the applique part. 



livndisney said:


> In my "not so proud mommy momment"  yes she did finally sleep. On the filthly floor of the airplane! She would not sit in the seat. The seat belt was so not an option (she has never seen one). She would not let me hold her. She wanted the floor. I did manage to get a jacket under her.  She slept for a little. I didn't. I was worried she would roll under the seat. Ahhh memories LOL


Good times...good times...but, she was worth every minute of it wasn't she?




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hmmm, your two are about the size of mine.  You made two sets of each, right?  I would like a matching set, too, please.  Thanks.


Sure, just give me your address and I'll ship over the 2 extra sets I whipped up just in case you asked! 



birdie757 said:


> Here are it's butt ruffles!


You did a FABULOUS job on those appliques!! Great work!  I love the outfit, too!  Figaro is adorable! I didn't realize he was Minnie's cat!  I just think of Pinocchio when I see him!  The Minnie head is new to me- I haven't digitized one like that.  So, take credit where credit is due!  Really great job!



birdie757 said:


> It is funny but I never really noticed Figaro but right now she is really into who has a pet and stuff...Minnie has Figaro and Donald has ****oo Chicken.


Ooohh...you said a bad word!!! 



Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm not HeatherSue, by any means.  By my understanding of copyright law, only Disney owns the rights to  use, sell, and/or license images or reproductions of the statue.  I'm not sure that anyone can claim first rights on doing silhouettes, either; the concept's been around for centuries.
> 
> If you love it, which I do too, then I'd suggest finding your own picture of the statue (because then you're not using anyone's work on top of Disney's), printing it out in the size you want, and hand-appliqueing to your heart's content.  Then think of me in awe of you, since my applique skills are definitely sub-par!
> 
> We've come a long way since the urban legends of Disney turning away people with polos embroidered with the original Disney/Brother embroidery machine!


I missed this question, so thank you for answering!  Very well put!  I don't mind if someone does an applique that is similar to one of mine by hand.  But, I would prefer if they find their own artwork and work off of that instead of using my designs as a template.  Lots of my designs are hand drawn without artwork, so I'm a little protective of those designs!  



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I come from Missouri weather, so I should be used to it too. But I'm the first to admit I'm a huge WHIMP in the heat!


ME TOO!!



billwendy said:


> Heather - those outfits are ADORABLE and, when did Sawyer get so tall?
> 
> God Bless all you Mommies (no matter how you became a Mommie) out there!!


I don't know!  He keeps sneaking up on me!

  To those of you that want to be a Mommy, but haven't been able to.



glorib said:


> Heather, these are FAB-U-LOSO!!!!!!!!!  Love, love, love the filmstrip design!  I was going to do a partners t-shirt for Caleb to match Ella, but I think I'll do this instead, if you don't mind my caseing Sawyer's shirt?


Go right ahead, my dear- since I CASED your skirt!  I still think yours was cuter!



Granna4679 said:


>


I'm sorry I missed your question about using the partners design!  

I love this dress- it's beautiful!!



*Toadstool* said:


> I think it is when your eye gets football shaped instead of rounded. I didn't think Lasik would be covered under any vision plan. I have vision coverage, but was completely assuming I'd be paying out of pocket. Most places let you pay monthly... but of course my husband would insist on making us suffer and pay it all at once...


When I went in to see if I was a candidate for lasik, I had insurance that would cover 25% of the surgery.  But, the people at the office said that usually it's cheaper to get the surgery without insurance because they offer better deals to people without insurance!  Unfortunately, I wasn't a candidate, much to my disappointment. 



vester said:


> Well, I've asked for your advice before and it was awesome.  I've done some twirly skirts for DW and I'll post them soon - and I'm proud of myself because I'm a self - taught sewer!
> 
> Now, I'm in a pickle.  I want to make a Cinderella dress for my daughter.  I bought the simplicity pattern, but with the zipper and what not I"m out of my league I think at this point.
> 
> Do you think if I did a "Precious Dress" pattern, with a sheer layer of sparkle fabric (not sure the exact name) over the dressy fabric that would work?  Maybe do a petticoat from the same "you can make this" line of patterns?
> 
> Help.  Seriously - help.  I think I could do a precious dress.  I think I could make that Petticoat.  Do you think there is an easier pattern out there for a Cindy dress?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vester


I think the precious dress works great for a Cinderella dress and it's easy, too.

I'm a Disboutiquer taught sewer because these ladies taught me everything I know!  



Astro Orbiter said:


> My optometrist appt was Monday - she told me about a procedure where they cut a slit in your cornea then insert a corrective lens inside the eye.  Kind of like a built-in contact.  Sounded intriguing to me - but given my huge correction and football-shaped eyes it's one more thing I'm not a candidate for...
> 
> Can someone find my camera?  It's been right by the sewing machine all day, and now that it's quarter-til-midnight it's grown legs and wandered off.  DD's going strawberry picking with her brownie troop tomorrow and, right before dinner, asked me to put strawberries on a shirt for her.  It's the first thing she's asked for in a while, so I'm doing it, but have been hampered by (1) something trying to download something onto my computer while I was looking for a good copyright-free strawberry graphic, necessitating a 90-minute full-virus scan, (2)  the printer forgetting that it's supposed to print, so had to hook up an old printer, (3) tracing the strawberries on the !@)(#*$ wrong side of the fusible...again..., and now (4)  my camera growing legs.  So I'm close to done - just have to sew the rickrack on, and want a picture before it goes to school and the strawberry fields...All for an applique that I will have removed from the shirt by the weekend!


My cousin told me about that procedure when I found out I wasn't a candidate.  It freaks me out a little bit!

Sorry about the applique troubles!  But, I did enjoy reading it! 



ConnieB said:


> All this talk about birthing stories, I thought I'd offer some encouragement....my twins were born 11 weeks early....and here is a pic of them at age 11 (almost 3 years ago).  My how they grow!
> 
> And...to tie this into Disboutiques, I made their dress....it's a little hard to see in this photo, but Pooh and friends are on the fabric.  The girls made their necklaces.


Beautiful girls!!  I can see the Pooh print- such pretty fabric!



bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occasionaly poster.
> 
> We just made our plane reservations for going to DW Dec 4-Dec 12 (no resort reservations yet, waiting............) So now I need some suggestions of what to wear in Dec. We have always gone in the spring before (April/May). Anyone have any customs they would be willing to share pictures of for that time?
> 
> Emily


December is a mixed bag as far as weather.  Teresa and I went at that time of year last year and it was as warm as could be- shorts weather.  But, when we were kids and went in December it could also be chilly, or downright cold.  So, you're going to want to make things that can be layered. For instance, a simply sweet dress that you could wear alone if it's hot, or with a long sleeved shirt and leggings underneath if it's chilly.  You also might want to decorate a hoodie or something because you'll almost definitely need a jacket, if not a winter coat. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Heather...I've been sharing your design pics with my friends, (we've got a girlfriends getaway in the planning stages) What's the size of the characters you used in the filmstrip panels?  I'm going to have them look for fav character fabrics, and I want to give them an idea of how big the prints should be.  I'll be making the biggest size you've got since we're not child sized ourselves. [/COLOR][/FONT]


The design on Tessa and Sawyer's shirts are between a 4x4 and a 5x7 size (I designed it, so I can cheat and make my own size).  Okay, the biggest one is 6x10 on it's side, so the squares range from 1.5"-2". So, you'll want a fairly small print. I just used the faces on some of mine and that seemed to work out okay.


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> That is so cute!  I love damask and red together.  I have made this twice now, once for a friend out of Miami Hurricane fabric.  It is always too big on the back.  This time I thought I was good because I only had a piece of elastic that was over 2 inches less than what the guide called for and it still droops.  I think the back is just so heavy with the ruffles.  It is still a favorite though and I am sad dd is at the biggest size now.



Thanks.  I didn't have any trouble with it drooping but she is a little chunk so maybe that is why.



HeatherSue said:


> I missed this question, so thank you for answering!  Very well put!  I don't mind if someone does an applique that is similar to one of mine by hand.  But, I would prefer if they find their own artwork and work off of that instead of using my designs as a template.  Lots of my designs are hand drawn without artwork, so I'm a little protective of those designs!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed your question about using the partners design!
> 
> I love this dress- it's beautiful!!



I bought the design to use on other things but I wouldn't dream of copying the template.  It's way easier to find a picture and blow it up to do a hand applique anyway.  If I were you, I would be the same way....protective of my designs (and rightly so...they are great).  

Thanks for the compliments on the dress.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> The design on Tessa and Sawyer's shirts are between a 4x4 and a 5x7 size (I designed it, so I can cheat and make my own size).  Okay, the biggest one is 6x10 on it's side, so the squares range from 1.5"-2". So, you'll want a fairly small print. I just used the faces on some of mine and that seemed to work out okay.



Thanks, that's enough info to get them started shopping!  They're non-sewers, so this will be all up to me!  LOL...my nickname with them is Edna...we did MNSSHP one year as the Incredibles, you can guess who I got to be! How big is your DCL design? Big enough for a grownup t-shirt?  This is one of the trips we're considering, funny because I just told Teresa we hadn't done DCL yet.  I haven't told Jay or the kids, figure I'll break it to them when we make our final decision.  Yea, I'm going to have a huge shopping list for your Etsy store...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> What a cutie!  He's what we would have called a "total lift" in the NICU where I worked.    You know, a baby who you actually have to use BOTH hands to pick up!    One reason I loved working NICU - I could usually hold my patient in one hand and change their bed with the other!



Thanks!  Yup, he was a "total lift" or a two hander   He was just over 6 pounds.



ConnieB said:


> All this talk about birthing stories, I thought I'd offer some encouragement....my twins were born 11 weeks early....and here is a pic of them at age 11 (almost 3 years ago).  My how they grow!
> 
> And...to tie this into Disboutiques, I made their dress....it's a little hard to see in this photo, but Pooh and friends are on the fabric.  The girls made their necklaces.



Beautiful girls and I love their dresses   Wow!!  11 weeks early, I bet they were SO TINY!!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Astro Orbiter said:


> Can someone find my camera?  It's been right by the sewing machine all day, and now that it's quarter-til-midnight it's grown legs and wandered off.  DD's going strawberry picking with her brownie troop tomorrow and, right before dinner, asked me to put strawberries on a shirt for her.  It's the first thing she's asked for in a while, so I'm doing it, but have been hampered by (1) something trying to download something onto my computer while I was looking for a good copyright-free strawberry graphic, necessitating a 90-minute full-virus scan, (2)  the printer forgetting that it's supposed to print, so had to hook up an old printer, (3) tracing the strawberries on the !@)(#*$ wrong side of the fusible...again..., and now (4)  my camera growing legs.  So I'm close to done - just have to sew the rickrack on, and want a picture before it goes to school and the strawberry fields...All for an applique that I will have removed from the shirt by the weekend!



I found my camera!  I had moved it...

Guess what?  It rained last night.  So, even though I stayed up until 12:45, the troop is NOT going strawberry picking today.  She wore her shirt to school anyways.  In the last pic, she's also holding her clownfish squishie she just got yesterday.

Pics:
















Deb


----------



## froggy33

bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occasionaly poster.
> 
> We just made our plane reservations for going to DW Dec 4-Dec 12 (no resort reservations yet, waiting............) So now I need some suggestions of what to wear in Dec. We have always gone in the spring before (April/May). Anyone have any customs they would be willing to share pictures of for that time?
> 
> Emily



December can be crazy!  I have been twice.  Once this same exact week and once the week after.  This past Dec we had days when jackets were a must and days when shorts and Ts were still a little warm!  I recommend layering!  I made my daughter a lot of Simply Sweets with skirts so that I could put long sleeve shirts and leggings under so that the customs weren't hidden.  I also bought a hooded jacket with Bambi on it, so that if she needed a jacket, it was still Disney.
Here are some pics: (sorry to repost)








Good luck!


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> December can be crazy!  I have been twice.  Once this same exact week and once the week after.  This past Dec we had days when jackets were a must and days when shorts and Ts were still a little warm!  I recommend layering!  I made my daughter a lot of Simply Sweets with skirts so that I could put long sleeve shirts and leggings under so that the customs weren't hidden.  I also bought a hooded jacket with Bambi on it, so that if she needed a jacket, it was still Disney.
> Here are some pics: (sorry to repost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Adorable Froggy!!!

I agree that December is a real mixed bag. Layers is the best answer. Do your customs, but have base items that can be worn with any or at lease a few of your customs. Have leggings, bicycle shorts, t-shirts and turtlenecks. Heck you might need all of it in the course of just one day!

After the heat of last September, I"m enjoying talking about layers again! There weren't enough layers to take OFF in that heat!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I need bias tape and 1/4" elastic to finish my project, any pastel color on the tape will do.  I did the mountain goat thing and climbed into the pile of boxes in my garage and found enough fabric to make the Cathy dress, but can't find the box of elastic or any bias.  Frustrating, because I know it's in there someplace!  I needed something to keep my mind off hearing "oops, cut that one too short!"  I did find my good shears and a bias tape maker, 3/4"...I could probably find some broadcloth out there and make my own if I need to...any idea how wide bias tape is supposed to be?  This looks like the right size, it's even brand new, something else from my mother's collection that might come in handy!


----------



## princesskayla

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi Lisa
> I will have some time to sew in May. I would be happy to test run a pattern if you want. I sew a lot for my self and my DD8.
> 
> Also, DD's school is performing "The King and I" in November and somehow I ended up as assistant costumer. Does anyone have ideas for the pants and vests most of the Siamese people wear? We will be making almost all the costumes - 10 wives, 16 children, the king, Anna, all of it!



Yikes - that is alot of costumes. I thought I had it bad trying to make 20 orphan costumes for Annie. At least mine can be somewhat messy and I don't have to fix every little mistake - it just adds to the "orphan" ness.



eyor44 said:


> Last June we went to a Formal Dinner at Victoria & Albert's. The ladies wore ball gowns and the guys tuxes. I wanted a picture in front of the Castle and we had to get special permission to go into MK dressed up. Like anyone was going to confuse us for Princes and Princesses.  I did get lots of compliments on my Mickey Ball gown though.



Please show us the Mickey Ball gown. We want to compliment you too!!!



Astro Orbiter said:


> My optometrist appt was Monday - she told me about a procedure where they cut a slit in your cornea then insert a corrective lens inside the eye.  Kind of like a built-in contact.  Sounded intriguing to me - but given my huge correction and football-shaped eyes it's one more thing I'm not a candidate for...
> 
> Can someone find my camera?  It's been right by the sewing machine all day, and now that it's quarter-til-midnight it's grown legs and wandered off.  DD's going strawberry picking with her brownie troop tomorrow and, right before dinner, asked me to put strawberries on a shirt for her.  It's the first thing she's asked for in a while, so I'm doing it, but have been hampered by (1) something trying to download something onto my computer while I was looking for a good copyright-free strawberry graphic, necessitating a 90-minute full-virus scan, (2)  the printer forgetting that it's supposed to print, so had to hook up an old printer, (3) tracing the strawberries on the !@)(#*$ wrong side of the fusible...again..., and now (4)  my camera growing legs.  So I'm close to done - just have to sew the rickrack on, and want a picture before it goes to school and the strawberry fields...All for an applique that I will have removed from the shirt by the weekend!



You are going to take the strawberry off!!!!   For goodness sakes - leave it on at least!  I did like it alot when it was finished.  Sorry your daughter didn't get to wear it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Astro Orbiter said:


> I found my camera!  I had moved it...
> 
> Guess what?  It rained last night.  So, even though I stayed up until 12:45, the troop is NOT going strawberry picking today.  She wore her shirt to school anyways.  In the last pic, she's also holding her clownfish squishie she just got yesterday.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



That's too cute to take off!  I'd leave it, and call it a new shirt.


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> December can be crazy!  I have been twice.  Once this same exact week and once the week after.  This past Dec we had days when jackets were a must and days when shorts and Ts were still a little warm!  I recommend layering!  I made my daughter a lot of Simply Sweets with skirts so that I could put long sleeve shirts and leggings under so that the customs weren't hidden.  I also bought a hooded jacket with Bambi on it, so that if she needed a jacket, it was still Disney.
> Here are some pics: (sorry to repost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



i Love your repost, both outfits are adorable and I have been admiring the little one on your signature line for a long long time now, so it is great to be able to see it in big pictures!


----------



## birdie757

bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occasionaly poster.
> 
> We just made our plane reservations for going to DW Dec 4-Dec 12 (no resort reservations yet, waiting............) So now I need some suggestions of what to wear in Dec. We have always gone in the spring before (April/May). Anyone have any customs they would be willing to share pictures of for that time?
> 
> Emily



Two years ago we went about the same time...I am not sure how cold it was but let's just say dd and I are proud owners of Mickey and Minnie gloves.  We live south of Orlando though and are total wimps when it comes to cold and we don't own really warm clothes.

It can be a real cr*p shoot from Dec-Feb in Florida temp wise.  I usually grab leggings in neutral colors to wear under skirts.  Turtle necks in neutral colors work well under dresses too.  I appliqued on jeans for my daughter to wear.  I grabbed them on clearance during the back to school sales.  I added a ruffle to the bottoms of them too.  I also made a simple fleece princess cape for dd to wear with her princess gown for our dinner at Akersaus. (sp?)

We don't even own winter coats, only once in the 8 years I have lived in Florida has it gotten cold enough for us to wish we had one.  Hoodies and gloves are all we really needed.

Not sure how helpful that was  but it is our absolute favorite time to go there!  If it is cool it just helps us get into the Christmas spirit...which is hard to do sometimes when you are Christmas shopping in shorts.


----------



## birdie757

HeatherSue said:


> You did a FABULOUS job on those appliques!! Great work!  I love the outfit, too!  Figaro is adorable! I didn't realize he was Minnie's cat!  I just think of Pinocchio when I see him!  The Minnie head is new to me- I haven't digitized one like that.  So, take credit where credit is due!  Really great job!
> 
> 
> Ooohh...you said a bad word!!!



Ok, first of all why the heck is that considered a bad word?  Every kid says that when they get a bandaid!

Second, that means a lot coming from you!  

Figaro first appeared in Pinocchio but then they started using him as Minnie's pet cat back in those old Disney Classics.  Evidently they were going to use him with his own shows like they did Pluto but he never took off in popularity.  In some of the old cartoons we have (On the Mickey and Minnie dvd) Figaro is a real trouble maker getting Pluto in trouble.  They kind of have a "Tom and Jerry" relationship.  According to a good friend of mine who works at WDW as a VIP tourguide, Figaro and Marie are really popular in their Asian market...so you see lots of merchandise available at Tokyo disney.

(Ok, that is way too much Figaro info....lol)


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi everyone! Been lurking, I just don't have time to do everything I have to do! Trip is getting close and this semester is almost over! I am so ready for a vacation!


----------



## NiniMorris

.... sorry for the rant...long, bad morning!



Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Froggy...


I love that second dress.  I couldn't remember where I saw it, but that ended up being the inspiration for my girl's Steamboat Willie dress.  Thank you for posting it again!


Nini


----------



## kteesmumma

Wow this board is so hard to follow LOL...tons and tons of posts all the time Hee hee. I just love seeing all the great designs and clothes posted here. I have been in a total DISNEY theme with all my designing lately...here is my latest






Would be nice if my kids would actually wear the clothes I make LOL


----------



## aksunshine

froggy33 said:


> December can be crazy!  I have been twice.  Once this same exact week and once the week after.  This past Dec we had days when jackets were a must and days when shorts and Ts were still a little warm!  I recommend layering!  I made my daughter a lot of Simply Sweets with skirts so that I could put long sleeve shirts and leggings under so that the customs weren't hidden.  I also bought a hooded jacket with Bambi on it, so that if she needed a jacket, it was still Disney.
> Here are some pics: (sorry to repost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Those are SO cute! My DH even got to see them and loves them!


Astro Orbiter said:


> I found my camera!  I had moved it...
> 
> Guess what?  It rained last night.  So, even though I stayed up until 12:45, the troop is NOT going strawberry picking today.  She wore her shirt to school anyways.  In the last pic, she's also holding her clownfish squishie she just got yesterday.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



Very cute Deb!!!


----------



## froggy33

mom2rtk said:


> Adorable Froggy!!!
> 
> I agree that December is a real mixed bag. Layers is the best answer. Do your customs, but have base items that can be worn with any or at lease a few of your customs. Have leggings, bicycle shorts, t-shirts and turtlenecks. Heck you might need all of it in the course of just one day!
> 
> After the heat of last September, I"m enjoying talking about layers again! There weren't enough layers to take OFF in that heat!



Thanks!
We have mostly gone in the "cool" months, but this time we are going in September!  All I hear about is how hot it can be, so I'm a bit worried...but we're from Kansas (near you) so pretty used to heat and humidity and we have survived a weekend in WDW in July so I think we can do it!  This time I don't have to think about layering so I am pretty excited!



tmh0206 said:


> i Love your repost, both outfits are adorable and I have been admiring the little one on your signature line for a long long time now, so it is great to be able to see it in big pictures!



Thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> Froggy...
> I love that second dress.  I couldn't remember where I saw it, but that ended up being the inspiration for my girl's Steamboat Willie dress.  Thank you for posting it again!
> 
> Nini


Thanks so much!  I got the initial inspiration from another poster and just went with it.  That's why I LOVE this thread!  I look forward to seeing your dress!



aksunshine said:


> Those are SO cute! My DH even got to see them and loves them!


Aww.. Thanks!  I've actually been told a lot that many DHs like these designs.  I think it is in part because, although I love the ruffles, a lot of my designs are for some reason a little less girly girly.


----------



## NaeNae

PRAYERS PLEASE
DGD6 has evaluations tonight at gymnastics to see if she can advance to level 4 Team!  She wants to make it so bad.  Please keep her in your prayers that she can do her best!  She won't find out until practice on Friday is she made it or not.  DD won't even go watch, I get that duty!  Keep DD in your prayers too, she is so stressed about this and her VAN repairs.  Don't know yet how much the repairs are going to cost!


----------



## livndisney

kteesmumma said:


> Wow this board is so hard to follow LOL...tons and tons of posts all the time Hee hee. I just love seeing all the great designs and clothes posted here. I have been in a total DISNEY theme with all my designing lately...here is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if my kids would actually wear the clothes I make LOL



Is that the Insa Skirt?  I am working on a couple of those for my DD. I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## kteesmumma

livndisney said:


> Is that the Insa Skirt?  I am working on a couple of those for my DD. I can't wait to see how they turn out!



Is it is..but I did this without using the pattern...just sort of made it up myself...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Astro Orbiter said:


> I found my camera!  I had moved it...
> 
> Guess what?  It rained last night.  So, even though I stayed up until 12:45, the troop is NOT going strawberry picking today.  She wore her shirt to school anyways.  In the last pic, she's also holding her clownfish squishie she just got yesterday.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



Very cute Deb!!



froggy33 said:


> December can be crazy!  I have been twice.  Once this same exact week and once the week after.  This past Dec we had days when jackets were a must and days when shorts and Ts were still a little warm!  I recommend layering!  I made my daughter a lot of Simply Sweets with skirts so that I could put long sleeve shirts and leggings under so that the customs weren't hidden.  I also bought a hooded jacket with Bambi on it, so that if she needed a jacket, it was still Disney.
> Here are some pics: (sorry to repost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Cute dresses!!  I totally agree, layering is key for November and December visits!!  I made all the boys' customs in short sleeves and then bought coordinating solid color long sleeve shirts for them to wear under when needed.  And to make wearing a jacket fun, I made Monorail jackets...bought the jackets on Clearance the year before at Target for $4!!  I wish I would have gotten a better picture of them in them since they took forever to embroider, but here's my best one.








NaeNae said:


> PRAYERS PLEASE
> DGD6 has evaluations tonight at gymnastics to see if she can advance to level 4 Team!  She wants to make it so bad.  Please keep her in your prayers that she can do her best!  She won't find out until practice on Friday is she made it or not.  DD won't even go watch, I get that duty!  Keep DD in your prayers too, she is so stressed about this and her VAN repairs.  Don't know yet how much the repairs are going to cost!



Best wishes and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need bias tape and 1/4" elastic to finish my project, any pastel color on the tape will do.  I did the mountain goat thing and climbed into the pile of boxes in my garage and found enough fabric to make the Cathy dress, but can't find the box of elastic or any bias.  Frustrating, because I know it's in there someplace!  I needed something to keep my mind off hearing "oops, cut that one too short!"  I did find my good shears and a bias tape maker, 3/4"...I could probably find some broadcloth out there and make my own if I need to...any idea how wide bias tape is supposed to be?  This looks like the right size, it's even brand new, something else from my mother's collection that might come in handy!


3/4" should be fine for double fold bias tape. For single fold (if you don't want half of it to show) you might want something 1/2". I am sure you can make it work!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2rtk said:


> Hey.... I'm not above that........ It's been lurking around in my beady little brain....... I've always wanted to be Merryweather to my daughter's Aurora....... Hmmmmmmmm............
> 
> And I'd like some pictures in my evil queen costume with Snow White (you know...ones where I didn't LOOK like it was over 95 and humid all day....)



 Do it!!!  If you don't get kicked out of the park, I'll join you!   Psh, Disney probably wouldn't even realize you weren't one of the "official" characters. 



HeatherSue said:


> Sure, just give me your address and I'll ship over the 2 extra sets I whipped up just in case you asked!



Super!  I knew you would have an extra set!!!  I'll get you my address ASAP!

Seriously, though, I am going to hire someone with the machine and talent that can do that for me.    There's NO WAY I'll be able to dream of doing that for quite a while, but they would be perfect for a day at MGM.  Hmmm...Oklahoma DISboutiquers should PM me. 

OK, I finally took a pic of DS in his Toy Story PJs...






Again, thank goodness he's easy to please.  He loves 'em and hates to take them off!!   If only I was that excited about my work. 

P.S. Excuse the quality (of the picture, not the clothes), I took it on my phone.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

princesskayla said:


> You are going to take the strawberry off!!!!   For goodness sakes - leave it on at least!  I did like it alot when it was finished.  Sorry your daughter didn't get to wear it.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> That's too cute to take off!  I'd leave it, and call it a new shirt.



Thanks!  She wore it to school anyways.  I forgot to fray-check the end of the rick-rack and it's fraying now, but no biggie.

I take off appliques all the time.  Look closely, and while I satin stitch around the strawberry, the pink and rick-rack are sewn on with a careful hand, a straight stitch, and no stabilizer.  This way I can re-use shirts for different appliques and re-use appliques on bigger shirts.  I've been doing it for years.  The Xmas tree appliques that go with her skirt have been on about 4 shirts now...



NaeNae said:


> PRAYERS PLEASE
> DGD6 has evaluations tonight at gymnastics to see if she can advance to level 4 Team!  She wants to make it so bad.  Please keep her in your prayers that she can do her best!  She won't find out until practice on Friday is she made it or not.  DD won't even go watch, I get that duty!  Keep DD in your prayers too, she is so stressed about this and her VAN repairs.  Don't know yet how much the repairs are going to cost!



Best of luck for DGD, and for DD's repairs as well.


----------



## tmh0206

OK, so I am finishing a class this week on theatre and have to write a research paper on anything realated to theatre and of course i have procrastinated as long as possible, but i was thinking I could write on the live events at Disney, afterall Disney is live theatre everywhere you go? right???

tell me what you think and if you have any good ideas in that direction.  thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

tmh0206 said:


> OK, so I am finishing a class this week on theatre and have to write a research paper on anything realated to theatre and of course i have procrastinated as long as possible, but i was thinking I could write on the live events at Disney, afterall Disney is live theatre everywhere you go? right???
> 
> tell me what you think and if you have any good ideas in that direction.  thanks




I vote for a paper on costuming!!


----------



## tmh0206

mom2rtk said:


> I vote for a paper on costuming!!



that is a good idea, i will do some research tonight and put it all together tomorrow.  thanks


----------



## Disneymom1218

I made a new outfit for my DD5 today. I am taking a break from cutting and working on DD7's outfit to post these pics. 
The front




The Back




The spin


----------



## eyor44

As requested.
I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit. 






Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.


----------



## Disneymom1218

eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



This is gorgeous , Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



Love it!!!  If only I had a reason to wear a Mickey ballgown!


----------



## ConnieB

Diz-Mommy said:


> 11 weeks early, I bet they were SO TINY!!



I was in the hospital for over a month because they were monoamniotic (both babies in one amniotic sac) a very dangerous pregnancy.   Jessica (who is on the left in the pic was 1 pound 5 ounces and Meghan was 1 pound 15 ounces.   But, because they knew the chances of full term were remote at best, we had steroids for their lungs and other things I can't even remember while we waited.   They were the first set of monoamniotic twins at that hospital where both babies survived.  And this was THE neonatal hospital in the area.   We are very very blessed.   

My heart just goes out to moms each time I hear about premature births.....I know exactly what they're going through and hopefully it helps them to know that these tiny ones can grow up!  I was so often met with people offering me sympathy because they all believed my babies wouldn't grow up (even when they were right there with us!).  It's amazing how far medicine has come in the last generation or two....had "I" been born that little I wouldn't have survived the night having been born almost 50 years ago.   Now many babies are not only surviving but thriving because of the technology we have...and I'm sure it's even more amazing today than it was almost 14 years ago!


----------



## ConnieB

eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



It's gorgeous!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. I'm looking for ideas for customs for a few things and was wondering if anyone could give me tips. Thanks. I posted "Fall trip planning with large family" with loads of questions if anyone has a chance to answer. 

I will say that I am terrified to applique but I know I want some for my children, especially my girls.  LOVE Carla's patterns on YCMT but haven't had a chance to sew much. I'm better at bows then I am sewing. Our newest little doll had open heart surgery when a day old and I was on bedrest before that so it's been a rough go. We're trying to plan a trip the week after Thanksgiving and get it all done, including gas and food for less than $3200 for us and all 7 children. We are going to Disney all day one of the days on the Give a Day passes. We plan on going to Chef Mickey, Hoop-Dee-Doo and perhaps the VMCP. We'll spend a couple days just enjoying our villa and resting and doing laundry and a day at the beach. We're just glad to be going. Still paying off hospital bills so this seemed to make the most sense to plan things this way.

I love coming on here and glancing at the pictures. So many talented designers!! 

Thanks, Steph

Outfit ideas needed:

Chef Mickey

Hoop-Dee-Doo

Miniature Golf and Beach Day

Celebration City and Downtown Disney Day

Magical Kingdom


----------



## aksunshine

Disneymom1218 said:


> I made a new outfit for my DD5 today. I am taking a break from cutting and working on DD7's outfit to post these pics.
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spin



That is so cute! Look at her go!



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



That is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> Very cute Deb!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dresses!!  I totally agree, layering is key for November and December visits!!  I made all the boys' customs in short sleeves and then bought coordinating solid color long sleeve shirts for them to wear under when needed.  And to make wearing a jacket fun, I made Monorail jackets...bought the jackets on Clearance the year before at Target for $4!!  I wish I would have gotten a better picture of them in them since they took forever to embroider, but here's my best one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes and GOOD LUCK!!



Did you make up the monorail design? So cute. You could do the Por Favor saying on the back. 



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



I love this idea!!


----------



## mom2rtk

EYOR44: LOVE the gown. It's adorable and you look great in it! I hope you had a lot of fun!


----------



## aksunshine

Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.

Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. Wehavehad it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.



I hope you'll share photos. I'd love to see it. And I'll be sure to keep your family in my prayers that day.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?




Have you seen the butterfly memorials?  http://www.butterflymemorials.com/

I have never done these or used this company, but I saw it mentioned before and thought it would be beautiful and how fitting.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?



So glad to hear that everything is coming together!

I know it's not the most environmentally friendly thing to do, but we released balloons at my little cousin's dad's funeral.  He took his own life a week before her first birthday, so we released pink balloons in honor of her.  It was very touching.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So glad to hear that everything is coming together!
> 
> I know it's not the most environmentally friendly thing to do, but we released balloons at my little cousin's dad's funeral.  He took his own life a week before her first birthday, so we released pink balloons in honor of her.  It was very touching.



They make enviromentally friendly balloons for this now.  They are pricey and are special order.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

itsheresomewhere said:


> They make enviromentally friendly balloons for this now.  They are pricey and are special order.



Interesting.  You can get anything these days for a price, I guess.


----------



## LKD

Mid-terms are killing me! I want to sew! lol
I'm just popping while I procastinate, I want to share this video,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eau-zpd6jY
If you skip to around 1:45 Aurora, Snow White, and Cinderella are in their peasant outfits! I really love how full their skirts are! I think I have to make Snow White's now.

Minnie's dress in the end is cute too


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> SOrry it took me so long to reply about stitchera.  I have been trying to finish stuff up for our trip.  The tutorials are basically not out there because the company that offers the program prevents that.  The yahoo group is basically monitored by people at the software company so not "too" much gets out there.  A few times nice people have emailed me off the list to help me.  There basic answer lots of times is "buy the software and then you get support".  I am still learning so these aren't as nice as Heather's by anymeans but this is what I have been working on this week.  I digitized all these this past week with Stitchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any questions you can message me and I can see if I can help with the software...I don't think I can really post a tutorial or anything because of the company not allowing them though.



WOW!!! Those are really good!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> I think you did great!
> 
> I guess I should join the Yahoo group. It's annoying, though, to think they make a big deal about their 'free' software but make it so many people can't really use it without buying something extra. Now that you say they quash people from handing out too much free advice, it totally explains why I've been unable to find any blogs with hints, tips or tutorials. I don't know why they (the StitchEra company) don't let people use for free a stripped down version of the software they sell and include or allow people to share tutorials. I'd be more inclined to consider buying the upgrade if I had a chance to actually figure out the free version first... and without having to buy tutorials. It kind of smells of a scam to some extent but then I'm feeling cynical today.



Heather has Embird, (it's an expensive digitizing program)  and it didn't come with tutorials either. She had to pay quite a bit of money to buy one to learn to use it. I think it's just a thing with digitizing software.  



aksunshine said:


> If we are talking about the same Beth, I know EXACTLY how you felt. Beth and I are best friends now and have talked about this many times. Beth contacted me about loosng Levi b/c it reached out to her in a way that only a mommy with the possibility of loosing their child could grasp. At that time (it was about March 2008), she had had Loggie since he was a newborn, she picked him up from the hospital when he was born. He was hers, she had watched all of his milestones and developements. When his first birthday came and went, and the adoption didn't go through (numerous reasons), she was so terrified. For a while, it was a good possibility of loosing him to his "birth" family. I know she was scared. I was so scared for her. I understand what it would have been like. She is his mommy, then and always. I understood if he went to a member of his birth family it would have been like me loosing Levi.
> 
> It's because of her situation that I can really appreciate adoption. My husbands 3 sisters and one brother are adopted, but it was pretty much a given, not going to be any problems for it to go through adoption. Watching Beth struggle really opened my eyes. So I can say to EVERY mommy on here, love is what matters...... No one can stop you from being a mommy, the love is whole-heartedly there!


Yes, that's the Beth. I can't tell you how many times I cried tears and also just cried out in frustration and anger for her!  What she went through had to be pure torture. 





birdie757 said:


> I usually don't set a schedule for us so the only day I know for sure we will be somewhere is Sunday...we never miss rope drop at MK on Sundays.  We have ressies Thurs at Les Chefs de Paris, Friday at the castle, and Saturday at Garden Grill.  We are big Epcot fans so we usually spend our evenings there.  We have a red stroller and dh is 6'7" so we might be able to be spotted in a crowd.  Dd will probably be the most recognizable since I will post her in her outfits on here before we leave.


Why do you do MK on Sundays? That's the only park we will be doing this year. I'm not sure what day we are going, but I hope to run into you somewhere! 



Granna4679 said:


> I thought I recognized that pattern as soon as I saw it.  I made this from the same pattern a year ago for my DGD to wear to my daughters wedding shower (the wedding was all black damask and red).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking into it too and decided I would probably have to hand embroider anyway so I have found several images to use.  I am needing a design bigger than what my machine will do (5x7) so I will do it without the machine.
> Thanks for the advise and research though.  I appreciate it.


That is so cute! 



vester said:


> HI ladies
> 
> Well, I've asked for your advice before and it was awesome.  I've done some twirly skirts for DW and I'll post them soon - and I'm proud of myself because I'm a self - taught sewer!
> 
> Now, I'm in a pickle.  I want to make a Cinderella dress for my daughter.  I bought the simplicity pattern, but with the zipper and what not I"m out of my league I think at this point.
> 
> Do you think if I did a "Precious Dress" pattern, with a sheer layer of sparkle fabric (not sure the exact name) over the dressy fabric that would work?  Maybe do a petticoat from the same "you can make this" line of patterns?
> 
> Help.  Seriously - help.  I think I could do a precious dress.  I think I could make that Petticoat.  Do you think there is an easier pattern out there for a Cindy dress?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vester



I've used the Precious Dress to make Cinderella. I thought it turned out really pretty. I made the neckline a little wider and I put elastic in the bottom of the sleeves to make them look poofier. 



HeatherSue said:


> My cousin told me about that procedure when I found out I wasn't a candidate.  It freaks me out a little bit!


My neighbor told me about it, and it REALLY freaked out Corey, and me a lttle too! 




birdie757 said:


> Ok, first of all why the heck is that considered a bad word?  Every kid says that when they get a bandaid!
> 
> Second, that means a lot coming from you!
> 
> Figaro first appeared in Pinocchio but then they started using him as Minnie's pet cat back in those old Disney Classics.  Evidently they were going to use him with his own shows like they did Pluto but he never took off in popularity.  In some of the old cartoons we have (On the Mickey and Minnie dvd) Figaro is a real trouble maker getting Pluto in trouble.  They kind of have a "Tom and Jerry" relationship.  According to a good friend of mine who works at WDW as a VIP tourguide, Figaro and Marie are really popular in their Asian market...so you see lots of merchandise available at Tokyo disney.
> 
> (Ok, that is way too much Figaro info....lol)


I didn't know that! Thanks for sharing! 



kteesmumma said:


> Would be nice if my kids would actually wear the clothes I make LOL


That is very cute! 




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, I finally took a pic of DS in his Toy Story PJs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank goodness he's easy to please.  He loves 'em and hates to take them off!!   If only I was that excited about my work.
> 
> P.S. Excuse the quality (of the picture, not the clothes), I took it on my phone.


Aww, he's such a cutie! The pjs look great on him !


Disneymom1218 said:


> I made a new outfit for my DD5 today. I am taking a break from cutting and working on DD7's outfit to post these pics.
> 
> The spin


I can tell she really loves it!!! I love the look on her face while she is spinning!!! What pattern is this? 



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.


It looks so pretty!! I wish the picture was bigger! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I'm looking for ideas for customs for a few things and was wondering if anyone could give me tips. Thanks. I posted "Fall trip planning with large family" with loads of questions if anyone has a chance to answer.
> 
> I will say that I am terrified to applique but I know I want some for my children, especially my girls.  LOVE Carla's patterns on YCMT but haven't had a chance to sew much. I'm better at bows then I am sewing. Our newest little doll had open heart surgery when a day old and I was on bedrest before that so it's been a rough go. We're trying to plan a trip the week after Thanksgiving and get it all done, including gas and food for less than $3200 for us and all 7 children. We are going to Disney all day one of the days on the Give a Day passes. We plan on going to Chef Mickey, Hoop-Dee-Doo and perhaps the VMCP. We'll spend a couple days just enjoying our villa and resting and doing laundry and a day at the beach. We're just glad to be going. Still paying off hospital bills so this seemed to make the most sense to plan things this way.
> 
> I love coming on here and glancing at the pictures. So many talented designers!!
> 
> Thanks, Steph
> 
> Outfit ideas needed:
> 
> Chef Mickey
> 
> Hoop-Dee-Doo
> 
> Miniature Golf and Beach Day
> 
> Celebration City and Downtown Disney Day
> 
> Magical Kingdom



Did you check the group Photobucket account? You will probably find lots of ideas there. 



aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?



 I can't believe it's been that long either.


----------



## aksunshine

teresajoy said:


> Yes, that's the Beth. I can't tell you how many times I cried tears and also just cried out in frustration and anger for her!  What she went through had to be pure torture.
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's been that long either.



Thanks Teresa. I still miss him as the little man who didn't say "mommy" yet. It's heard to imagine him as 4, even though he had 2 cousins born weeksapart.

But she has her Loggie now! Thank God!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> I hope you'll share photos. I'd love to see it. And I'll be sure to keep your family in my prayers that day.



I wll definately take pictures. Thank you.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Have you seen the butterfly memorials?  http://www.butterflymemorials.com/
> 
> I have never done these or used this company, but I saw it mentioned before and thought it would be beautiful and how fitting.


I am thinking a dove release. I found a beautiful package, waiting to hear back from the company.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So glad to hear that everything is coming together!
> 
> I know it's not the most environmentally friendly thing to do, but we released balloons at my little cousin's dad's funeral.  He took his own life a week before her first birthday, so we released pink balloons in honor of her.  It was very touching.



Thank you! I think we may do a dove release. We are pretty environmentally conscious. I don't know if I trust "environmentally friendly" ones. In fact, Disney Wildlife Conservation set up some CM programs in honor of Levi. I can't turn my back on them now.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I try so hard to keep up with this thread, but get behind and can't comment on everything specifically.

As always I'm awed!  I will make it a point to never let my dd see the silvermist dress lisazoe posted!  It is my new LisaZoe favorite...at least until I see her next creation

I got my first order of marathon thread and my first HeatherSue designs.  I stitched out a tiana on an old stained shirt for practice.  I used felt for the hair and I wont do that again, because it was too hard to cut around.  My hat is off to everyone who does applique.  I felt like this one tiny design took forever.  I am willing to admit that some of that was user error, but still.

My dd liked it, but then took it off because it was itchy.  I need to buy the stabilizer I've heard y'all mention.  I just used tear away on it and she's right, it was very stiff and itchy.  But in my defense, it was an old stained t shirt, i never intended for her to wear it.

I took a pic with my phone.  It wasn't perfect, but I'm thrilled.  I really hope I get a machine with a bigger hoop for Mother's Day  Chances are better than average, because I usually buy my own presents and tell him what he got me.


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> Why do you do MK on Sundays? That's the only park we will be doing this year. I'm not sure what day we are going, but I hope to run into you somewhere!


The reason we always do MK on Sunday is the crowd...it is awesome!  We get there at rope drop and can do everything we want by lunch time.  We start at Dumbo, then knock out fantasy land.  Then we hit haunted mansion on our way to that side of the park and always finish up with pirates.  After lunch time the park starts filling up and that is when we head home.

We usually do Thurs or fri through Sun trips since we live so close so Sunday is always our last day.  We leave after lunch so we can be home around dinner time since dh has to go to work the next day.

I have a theory that Sunday is just a big travel day for people.  I think lots of people use Sunday to either get there or go home.  That is why it fills later in the day...as people arrive for their vacation.  I doubt this is true for peak season but this is always the case for us in Jan, May, Nov, and Dec which would be our usual times to visit.


----------



## Disneymom1218

teresajoy said:


> I can tell she really loves it!!! I love the look on her face while she is spinning!!! What pattern is this?



this was a Simplicity Pattern someone had given me. I altered it a bit buy not adding a band to the bottom of the shirt and did not add the flowers instead a mickey head TEE HEE. 

here is the pattern:
http://www.simplicity.com/p-4485-childs-sportswear.aspx

It was View B


----------



## SallyfromDE

InkspressYourself said:


> I try so hard to keep up with this thread, but get behind and can't comment on everything specifically.
> 
> As always I'm awed!  I will make it a point to never let my dd see the silvermist dress lisazoe posted!  It is my new LisaZoe favorite...at least until I see her next creation
> 
> I got my first order of marathon thread and my first HeatherSue designs.  I stitched out a tiana on an old stained shirt for practice.  I used felt for the hair and I wont do that again, because it was too hard to cut around.  My hat is off to everyone who does applique.  I felt like this one tiny design took forever.  I am willing to admit that some of that was user error, but still.
> 
> My dd liked it, but then took it off because it was itchy.  I need to buy the stabilizer I've heard y'all mention.  I just used tear away on it and she's right, it was very stiff and itchy.  But in my defense, it was an old stained t shirt, i never intended for her to wear it.
> 
> I took a pic with my phone.  It wasn't perfect, but I'm thrilled.  I really hope I get a machine with a bigger hoop for Mother's Day  Chances are better than average, because I usually buy my own presents and tell him what he got me.



I've bought the cheap packaged interfacing for sewing, it's really soft, and put over the back of the design. Then the threads aren't near the skin. When it's washed, I just press it back on becuase it starts to peel off some. Eventually the embroidery softens up and won't need the interfacing to cover it. I think that would help the "itchys".


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa. I still miss him as the little man who didn't say "mommy" yet. It's heard to imagine him as 4, even though he had 2 cousins born weeksapart.
> 
> But she has her Loggie now! Thank God!!!!


I hope that someday I will get to meet them! I just think Beth is one of the sweetest people. 

I love the idea of a dove release.  



InkspressYourself said:


> I try so hard to keep up with this thread, but get behind and can't comment on everything specifically.
> 
> As always I'm awed!  I will make it a point to never let my dd see the silvermist dress lisazoe posted!  It is my new LisaZoe favorite...at least until I see her next creation
> 
> I got my first order of marathon thread and my first HeatherSue designs.  I stitched out a tiana on an old stained shirt for practice.  I used felt for the hair and I wont do that again, because it was too hard to cut around.  My hat is off to everyone who does applique.  I felt like this one tiny design took forever.  I am willing to admit that some of that was user error, but still.
> 
> My dd liked it, but then took it off because it was itchy.  I need to buy the stabilizer I've heard y'all mention.  I just used tear away on it and she's right, it was very stiff and itchy.  But in my defense, it was an old stained t shirt, i never intended for her to wear it.
> 
> I took a pic with my phone.  It wasn't perfect, but I'm thrilled.  I really hope I get a machine with a bigger hoop for Mother's Day  Chances are better than average, because I usually buy my own presents and tell him what he got me.


That is just so cute!!! I love Cutie Tiana! 



birdie757 said:


> The reason we always do MK on Sunday is the crowd...it is awesome!  We get there at rope drop and can do everything we want by lunch time.  We start at Dumbo, then knock out fantasy land.  Then we hit haunted mansion on our way to that side of the park and always finish up with pirates.  After lunch time the park starts filling up and that is when we head home.
> 
> We usually do Thurs or fri through Sun trips since we live so close so Sunday is always our last day.  We leave after lunch so we can be home around dinner time since dh has to go to work the next day.
> 
> I have a theory that Sunday is just a big travel day for people.  I think lots of people use Sunday to either get there or go home.  That is why it fills later in the day...as people arrive for their vacation.  I doubt this is true for peak season but this is always the case for us in Jan, May, Nov, and Dec which would be our usual times to visit.



hmm.... Ok, I'm obviously showing my very non-Diser trait of not being a planner, but do you think it will be different since it will be Mother's Day? I do remember that one year we wenton Mother's day and I don't recall it being too crowded.... hmm... and I would have a chance to run into a Diser....



Disneymom1218 said:


> this was a Simplicity Pattern someone had given me. I altered it a bit buy not adding a band to the bottom of the shirt and did not add the flowers instead a mickey head TEE HEE.
> 
> here is the pattern:
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-4485-childs-sportswear.aspx
> 
> It was View B



It is so cute! Thanks for the link!


----------



## llaxton

aksunshine said:


> I am thinking a dove release. I found a beautiful package, waiting to hear back from the company.



My sister did that at my nieces funeral, her older brother and sister seemed comforted by it as well (5 and 7 at the time)

I am sorry for your loss.

Liz


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> hmm.... Ok, I'm obviously showing my very non-Diser trait of not being a planner, but do you think it will be different since it will be Mother's Day? I do remember that one year we wenton Mother's day and I don't recall it being too crowded.... hmm... and I would have a chance to run into a Diser....



Actually, last year we were there on mother's day and it was the lowest crowd of all the Sunday's we have tested our theory.  We just figured that Mother's day was such a "family" day that locals probably don't want to spend the day at MK.  It seems like last year someone gave me a flower too...it was either at the resort at the park I don't remember.  Last year was our all time best trip ever that weekend...I am hoping to at least come close to it this year.  

It would be sooooo cool to meet you guys!  Hopefully I can post a pic of dd's outfit for that day so you can spot us easier.  That and the fact that I am preggo, dh is 6'7" and he always has either a Lions, UM or Redwings shirt on...lol.  We might be able to be spotted at MK.


----------



## Disneymom1218

You're Welcome Teresa. I am workingon another one now for My DD7. I will post pics of hers when I am done.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you make up the monorail design? So cute. You could do the Por Favor saying on the back. I love this idea!!



Thanks!!  The boys are still getting use out of them, so they were worth the time I s'pose.  It's a digitized design...I think I got this one from Tigerlilyhill off that auction site.  It was a ton of hooping and re-hooping and then the cars still wern't lined up that great so I did some freehand satin stitching in between them


----------



## aksunshine

InkspressYourself said:


> I try so hard to keep up with this thread, but get behind and can't comment on everything specifically.
> 
> As always I'm awed!  I will make it a point to never let my dd see the silvermist dress lisazoe posted!  It is my new LisaZoe favorite...at least until I see her next creation
> 
> I got my first order of marathon thread and my first HeatherSue designs.  I stitched out a tiana on an old stained shirt for practice.  I used felt for the hair and I wont do that again, because it was too hard to cut around.  My hat is off to everyone who does applique.  I felt like this one tiny design took forever.  I am willing to admit that some of that was user error, but still.
> 
> My dd liked it, but then took it off because it was itchy.  I need to buy the stabilizer I've heard y'all mention.  I just used tear away on it and she's right, it was very stiff and itchy.  But in my defense, it was an old stained t shirt, i never intended for her to wear it.
> 
> I took a pic with my phone.  It wasn't perfect, but I'm thrilled.  I really hope I get a machine with a bigger hoop for Mother's Day  Chances are better than average, because I usually buy my own presents and tell him what he got me.


I get behind too! LOL! It does't take long. Your Tianais very cute! I have just started the appliques, too. They are time consuming!


teresajoy said:


> I hope that someday I will get to meet them! I just think Beth is one of the sweetest people.
> 
> I love the idea of a dove release.
> 
> 
> !



Thanks Teresa! Beth is an amazing person. I miss her so much!!! I was rooting for her DH to get a job in Louisville for a while, but it didn't happen! 



llaxton said:


> My sister did that at my nieces funeral, her older brother and sister seemed comforted by it as well (5 and 7 at the time)
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Liz



Thank you Liz.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

birdie757 said:


> Actually, last year we were there on mother's day and it was the lowest crowd of all the Sunday's we have tested our theory.  We just figured that Mother's day was such a "family" day that locals probably don't want to spend the day at MK.  It seems like last year someone gave me a flower too...it was either at the resort at the park I don't remember.  Last year was our all time best trip ever that weekend...I am hoping to at least come close to it this year.
> 
> It would be sooooo cool to meet you guys!  Hopefully I can post a pic of dd's outfit for that day so you can spot us easier.  That and the fact that I am preggo, dh is 6'7" and he always has either a Lions, UM or Redwings shirt on...lol.  We might be able to be spotted at MK.



I  am pretty sure the MK is the park we will be at for Mother's Day too. We got to MK on SUnday because of EMH at night. we vaca tues - tues. So going in the am then back again at night is not a problem for us. Plus we plan a sleep in morning the next day.


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> Actually, last year we were there on mother's day and it was the lowest crowd of all the Sunday's we have tested our theory.  We just figured that Mother's day was such a "family" day that locals probably don't want to spend the day at MK.  It seems like last year someone gave me a flower too...it was either at the resort at the park I don't remember.  Last year was our all time best trip ever that weekend...I am hoping to at least come close to it this year.
> 
> It would be sooooo cool to meet you guys!  Hopefully I can post a pic of dd's outfit for that day so you can spot us easier.  That and the fact that I am preggo, dh is 6'7" and he always has either a Lions, UM or Redwings shirt on...lol.  We might be able to be spotted at MK.



I might have to see what we can do about beeing there that day too!

Is your husband from Michigan?? My husband has a Lions jacket that he likes to wear. He gets teased about it, but he says he is a loyal fan, no matter what!   If I could find my cell phone, I would send you my number, but Brian swears he "handed it right to me" after he used it last. But, I don't remember that, and he has no recollection of where I was when he handed it to me...suspicious, I think! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!!  The boys are still getting use out of them, so they were worth the time I s'pose.  It's a digitized design...I think I got this one from Tigerlilyhill off that auction site.  It was a ton of hooping and re-hooping and then the cars still wern't lined up that great so I did some freehand satin stitching in between them



I think I missed commenting on those cool monorail jackets!!! Those were really neat! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I  am pretty sure the MK is the park we will be at for Mother's Day too. We got to MK on SUnday because of EMH at night. we vaca tues - tues. So going in the am then back again at night is not a problem for us. Plus we plan a sleep in morning the next day.



We will all have to be on the lookout for each other!


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I  am pretty sure the MK is the park we will be at for Mother's Day too. We got to MK on SUnday because of EMH at night. we vaca tues - tues. So going in the am then back again at night is not a problem for us. Plus we plan a sleep in morning the next day.



Cool!  More Disboutiquers!  I think that must be why it really starts to fill up after lunch...all the people getting there for EMH.  

I love the rope drop song with the train so I never want to miss it.  It brings a little tear to my eye when the train pulls up...cause I am such a nerd...lol.


----------



## aksunshine

I am so jealous!!!! Wish I could go with you girls!


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> I might have to see what we can do about beeing there that day too!
> 
> Is your husband from Michigan?? My husband has a Lions jacket that he likes to wear. He gets teased about it, but he says he is a loyal fan, no matter what!   If I could find my cell phone, I would send you my number, but Brian swears he "handed it right to me" after he used it last. But, I don't remember that, and he has no recollection of where I was when he handed it to me...suspicious, I think!
> 
> We will all have to be on the lookout for each other!


Actually, dh is from MI.  He grew up on the other side of the state from you guys though.  I lived in MI while I was doing my Graduate degree.  We didn't meet each other in MI though...we met in Miami...go figure.  

Dh has never been teased about his Lions shirts but he got tons of cr*p from people last Nov about his Redwings shirts.  We were actually heckled by some Pittsburgh fans.  Usually people are pretty sympathetic to a Lions fan...lol.  

If you find your phone let me know and I can pm you my number.


----------



## Granna4679

Disneymom1218 said:


> I made a new outfit for my DD5 today. I am taking a break from cutting and working on DD7's outfit to post these pics.
> The front



Really cute!  I like the colors too!



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



Great idea buying a pre-made dress and "blinging" it.  Where did you wear it to?



aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?



I will be thinking about you on this day!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've been enjoying myself this week, yea, I'm stuck babysitting the floor crew, but the kids are in school so I've had time to sew!  I posted yesterdays project on FB, but don't know how to get it off my phone to make it here.  It was the Cathy dress and some Easy Fit shorts to go underneath...a modesty requirement for preschool.  Today I'm going to make a Molly Peasant dress, but since I had to go to Joann's yesterday for bias tape, I decided to purchase a few fabrics to keep me busy today and tomorrow.  I loved how easy Cathy was, the pattern that is, boy, sounds like I just insulted someone there!  I had thought I'd be done sewing school clothes for Rebecca after this year because she'll start wearing uniforms in the fall, but the elementary requirements on pants and shorts is only that they are khaki and the appropriate length.  Elastic waist pull on pants are recommended for the younger grades...sounds like Easy Fits to me, what do you think?  I found some nice pant-weight at Joann's yesterday.  Even if it's not on sale, it's still a way better price than $22 for one pair of size 4 shorts!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> I hope that someday I will get to meet them! I just think Beth is one of the sweetest people.





aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa! Beth is an amazing person. I miss her so much!!! I was rooting for her DH to get a job in Louisville for a while, but it didn't happen!



My ears were ringing and I just knew someone was talking about me...hahaha.(okay maybe Alicia spilled the beans instead)...hahaha.  You guys are the sweetest, it is me who is the lucky one to be blessed by such sweet, loving friends!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> My ears were ringing and I just knew someone was talking about me...hahaha.(okay maybe Alicia spilled the beans instead)...hahaha.  You guys are the sweetest, it is me who is the lucky one to be blessed by such sweet, loving friends!!!



Me too me too LOL


----------



## MouseTriper

HELLO!!!  It has been so long since I have been on this thread.  Life here has been crazy.  I have missed you all so much!!! Since this thread never really slows down, there is no way I will be able to go back and catch up.  I will just move on from here!  

 I do have some good news....my DH and I are really going to try hard to get to WDW this fall to FINALLY celebrate our son's adoption.  After being out of work for 9+months, my DH has been hired for a 4-month contract which may lead to something more permanent (praying hard that it does)...!   Anyway, since we had to cancel our last trip which was to celebrate our forever family, we are REALLY looking forward to finally being able to get away and just enjoy our family without any stresses.  The stress and terror lasted for 27 months so this vacation is much needed and desired!!!  Praying and hoping that it all works out!!! 

That leaves me to designing.....I must figure out what my kids will wear. Hahaha...for anyone who knows me, you know very well that I am a complete photo freak and I want my kids to coordinate.  Funky and fun is what we are all about!!!!!  I totally want a Disney Villian's outfit of some sort too, and maybe some kind of funky "Rock'n Mickey outfit...hahahahahaha....!  Taylor will definitely need some new outfit using the Minnie dot fabric...must think of something matchy for my son.  Minnie dots just won't do for him...hahahah.....I'm a thinking a Mickey bowling shirt but then we all know that might be too hard for me.  Hahahaha.  Decisions, decisions!!!

Okay I am sure I have rambled on long enough.  Please know I have truly missed all of you and I can't wait to get to know all the new people.  Hugs to one and all!!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Me too me too LOL



 Hugs to you too!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

MouseTriper said:


> HELLO!!!  It has been so long since I have been on this thread.  Life here has been crazy.  I have missed you all so much!!! Since this thread never really slows down, there is no way I will be able to go back and catch up.  I will just move on from here!



Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.


So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.


----------



## danicaw

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



So Cute! Love those ruffles!

I had a huge multi quote yesterday... but its gone now 
Amazing stuff this week! Love all the appliques and new pics!
Love the monorail applique.... great idea 

I am almost done with the two round necks I have been procrastinating on  
And figuring out how to make the machine do button holes was a great feeling... now I want to make bunches of button holes 

And I picked up a CUTE little card wallet pattern... I can't wait to make a few. I will post pics this afternoon - hopefully.


----------



## Disconsin Gal

Diz-Mommy said:


> Does anyone know a Creative Memories consultant that may have this album coverset on hand?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am a consultant, but I don't have this album in stock.  I did put out a request to my fellow consultants, but I have not gotten a positive response from anyone yet.  I'll put out another request and see what I can find for you.
> On a positive note, CM is bringing back the original size pages for one more month (I believe it's in May) so if you have other unfinished books that you need original size pages for I can hook you up with some of those.  Feel free to PM me if you want more info.  I hope you can find your album!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Disconsin Gal said:


> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a Creative Memories consultant that may have this album coverset on hand?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am a consultant, but I don't have this album in stock.  I did put out a request to my fellow consultants, but I have not gotten a positive response from anyone yet.  I'll put out another request and see what I can find for you.
> On a positive note, CM is bringing back the original size pages for one more month (I believe it's in May) so if you have other unfinished books that you need original size pages for I can hook you up with some of those.  Feel free to PM me if you want more info.  I hope you can find your album!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I really appreciate you taking the time and checking for me.  I was a consultant for a short time too, so I think I may have enough pages stockpiled to get the albums I have finished...although I have a lot of albums stockpiled too.  I don't understand why they changed the albums and page sizes, back in the day I thought I heard that they would never do that!  To me, it just seems like they are promoting the scalpers on that auction site because now they have coveted "no longer available" items and can hike up prices on people that much more.  Such a bummer!
Click to expand...


----------



## mgmsmommy

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



I love it!  Your sets are such works of art


----------



## lovesdumbo

MouseTriper said:


> HELLO!!!  It has been so long since I have been on this thread.  Life here has been crazy.  I have missed you all so much!!! Since this thread never really slows down, there is no way I will be able to go back and catch up.  I will just move on from here!
> 
> I do have some good news....my DH and I are really going to try hard to get to WDW this fall to FINALLY celebrate our son's adoption.  After being out of work for 9+months, my DH has been hired for a 4-month contract which may lead to something more permanent (praying hard that it does)...!   Anyway, since we had to cancel our last trip which was to celebrate our forever family, we are REALLY looking forward to finally being able to get away and just enjoy our family without any stresses.  The stress and terror lasted for 27 months so this vacation is much needed and desired!!!  Praying and hoping that it all works out!!!
> 
> That leaves me to designing.....I must figure out what my kids will wear. Hahaha...for anyone who knows me, you know very well that I am a complete photo freak and I want my kids to coordinate.  Funky and fun is what we are all about!!!!!  I totally want a Disney Villian's outfit of some sort too, and maybe some kind of funky "Rock'n Mickey outfit...hahahahahaha....!  Taylor will definitely need some new outfit using the Minnie dot fabric...must think of something matchy for my son.  Minnie dots just won't do for him...hahahah.....I'm a thinking a Mickey bowling shirt but then we all know that might be too hard for me.  Hahahaha.  Decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> Okay I am sure I have rambled on long enough.  Please know I have truly missed all of you and I can't wait to get to know all the new people.  Hugs to one and all!!



Hi!!!

You can SOOOOO do a bowling shirt!!!!  I love Carla's advice of using wonder tape (water soluable double sided tape) on the collar.  Seriously it really isn't that hard using her directions.  

I did have trouble on my Mickey shirt making black button holes on black fabric.  I just couldn't see it.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Looove the cherry shirt!!  Adorable!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

I love this set.  I am so partial to Minnie.  What skirt pattern is that?  Is that your new pattern.  I have to get it.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



Wow Wow What a great idea.  Just curious where did you wear that too.  You might hae said it but i am just catching up ont the thread.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

NaeNae said:


> PRAYERS PLEASE
> DGD6 has evaluations tonight at gymnastics to see if she can advance to level 4 Team!  She wants to make it so bad.  Please keep her in your prayers that she can do her best!  She won't find out until practice on Friday is she made it or not.  DD won't even go watch, I get that duty!  Keep DD in your prayers too, she is so stressed about this and her VAN repairs.  Don't know yet how much the repairs are going to cost!




Sorry i am a bit late but said a prayer for everything.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



This set is adorable Lisa!!  Do you have that skirt pattern available on YCMT yet?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!!  The boys are still getting use out of them, so they were worth the time I s'pose.  It's a digitized design...I think I got this one from Tigerlilyhill off that auction site.  It was a ton of hooping and re-hooping and then the cars still wern't lined up that great so I did some freehand satin stitching in between them



I like her!! I must not have checked it out in awhile, I don't remember seeing this.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

kteesmumma said:


> Wow this board is so hard to follow LOL...tons and tons of posts all the time Hee hee. I just love seeing all the great designs and clothes posted here. I have been in a total DISNEY theme with all my designing lately...here is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if my kids would actually wear the clothes I make LOL



Oh that is too cute.  Who would not want to wear that.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Disneymom1218 said:


> I made a new outfit for my DD5 today. I am taking a break from cutting and working on DD7's outfit to post these pics.
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spin



the colors are so cute in this set great job


----------



## MouseTriper

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.


Thank you Lisa!  Ohhh and I LOVE your sets, this one is adoarable!



lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> You can SOOOOO do a bowling shirt!!!!  I love Carla's advice of using wonder tape (water soluable double sided tape) on the collar.  Seriously it really isn't that hard using her directions.
> 
> I did have trouble on my Mickey shirt making black button holes on black fabric.  I just couldn't see it.


 Hey there!!!!!  You keep telling me how easy this is...maybe on day I will give it a try. Hahaha.


----------



## glorib

Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!

Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:









Brother/Sister Fantasia:












Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):












I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


----------



## mgmsmommy

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



They are all nice but this ones my fave!   I like the coordinating brother/ sister pic!   And looking forward to seeing the sewing you have done for yourself.  So far I have given up on sewing myself any tops & am sticking to embroidering on ready made shirts instead cause the one time I tried it didn't fit right cause my chest wouldn't fit.  And I haven't mastered upsizing a portion of a pattern yet.  Maybe this summer...


----------



## billwendy

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



Lisa - I LOVE this skirt!! 



glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


Pooh is TOTALLY my favorite!!! Come on, show us what you made for you!!!!


----------



## rie'smom

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



SOOOO cute!!!

For the dropped waist, maybe consider a black belt or strip of black fabric where the top and skirt meet. You could attach the fabric to the dress and then add a "belt loop" in the zebra print or one of the other fabrics? Something like this:


----------



## pixiefrnd

For those few of us that will be at WDW the second week of May, here is my itinerary as of now for May 9-14

Sun. 5/9-Arrive at CBR, prob. hang out there for the rest of the day.
Mon. 5/10-MK
Tues. 5/11-Stroll the Boardwalk and maybe get an ice cream at BCR
Wed.-5/12-DHS (MGM)
Th.-5/13-Downtown Disney

I would love to meet any of you who will be there, I am in the middle of making customs for the girls and our DD day my DD 8 will have on a princess Feliz dress. I am hoping to get some pics posted before mid week. Also the easiest way to spot us is my DD 13 will be in a large stroller/wheelchair with a light blue backpack hanging off the back.  Please feel free to stop us and introduce yourself if you see us.


----------



## jeniamt

vester said:


> HI ladies
> 
> Well, I've asked for your advice before and it was awesome.  I've done some twirly skirts for DW and I'll post them soon - and I'm proud of myself because I'm a self - taught sewer!
> 
> Now, I'm in a pickle.  I want to make a Cinderella dress for my daughter.  I bought the simplicity pattern, but with the zipper and what not I"m out of my league I think at this point.
> 
> Do you think if I did a "Precious Dress" pattern, with a sheer layer of sparkle fabric (not sure the exact name) over the dressy fabric that would work?  Maybe do a petticoat from the same "you can make this" line of patterns?
> 
> Help.  Seriously - help.  I think I could do a precious dress.  I think I could make that Petticoat.  Do you think there is an easier pattern out there for a Cindy dress?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vester



I made Cinderella from the Precious dress.  For the side thingies you cut a large circle, fold it in half and gather cut edges to attach to skirt b/f attaching to bodice.






Please pardon my lack of hem!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is a link to the story.
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/4163880/princess-barred-from-disneyland
> 
> When I heard it on the news a couple days ago, they said 12. Curiouser and Curiouser.



Hilarious!  they did say no princess dresses for anyone over 9 in Fox piece.



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can see the Mickey Heads, but it also has sparkles all over the skirt. Not sure why the pic is so small.



Beautiful!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



Awesome, as always!


----------



## InkspressYourself

Thanks everyone for the advice on making an applique not itchy.  I'm going to go to hobby lobby tomorrow at lunch and buy something.

I finished a peek a boo skirt with Tiana fabric.  I'm just waiting to put the frog on it until I get better stabilizer.

I bought a t shirt at walmart to put tiana on, but now I can't find it.  I'm too embarassed to ask my dh to help me look, because I know it drives him crazy how I will stash things in odd places.  I have all of the fabric that I bought the day I bought the tshirt, but no t shirt.

I can't wait to post pictures.  Now that I have some of Heather Sue's designs, I'm almost confident enough to think I could take part in a big give.

Dawn


----------



## InkspressYourself

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


I love the mops.  They have always been a favorite of mine. I'm in awe.  I think it took my 2 hours to make 1 little Tiana


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> My ears were ringing and I just knew someone was talking about me...hahaha.(okay maybe Alicia spilled the beans instead)...hahaha.  You guys are the sweetest, it is me who is the lucky one to be blessed by such sweet, loving friends!!!



 I've missed you around here!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



I love this set Lisa! I really like the hidden Mickey Cherries! It took me a second to notice it!! Brian was looking over my shoulder and he says he really likes this too. 




glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


These are adorable Lori!!! And, they are also Brian approved!! He liked the one with Mickey best. I wish I coudl applique, these are so beautiful! 


pixiefrnd said:


> For those few of us that will be at WDW the second week of May, here is my itinerary as of now for May 9-14
> 
> Sun. 5/9-Arrive at CBR, prob. hang out there for the rest of the day.
> Mon. 5/10-MK
> Tues. 5/11-Stroll the Boardwalk and maybe get an ice cream at BCR
> Wed.-5/12-DHS (MGM)
> Th.-5/13-Downtown Disney
> 
> I would love to meet any of you who will be there, I am in the middle of making customs for the girls and our DD day my DD 8 will have on a princess Feliz dress. I am hoping to get some pics posted before mid week. Also the easiest way to spot us is my DD 13 will be in a large stroller/wheelchair with a light blue backpack hanging off the back.  Please feel free to stop us and introduce yourself if you see us.



I will be on the lookout for you on you non-park days! 



jeniamt said:


> I made Cinderella from the Precious dress.  For the side thingies you cut a large circle, fold it in half and gather cut edges to attach to skirt b/f attaching to bodice.



That is so pretty! 


InkspressYourself said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice on making an applique not itchy.  I'm going to go to hobby lobby tomorrow at lunch and buy something.
> 
> I finished a peek a boo skirt with Tiana fabric.  I'm just waiting to put the frog on it until I get better stabilizer.
> 
> I bought a t shirt at walmart to put tiana on, but now I can't find it.  I'm too embarassed to ask my dh to help me look, because I know it drives him crazy how I will stash things in odd places.  I have all of the fabric that I bought the day I bought the tshirt, but no t shirt.
> 
> I can't wait to post pictures.  Now that I have some of Heather Sue's designs, I'm almost confident enough to think I could take part in a big give.
> 
> Dawn



I am ALWAYS misplacing things like that!


----------



## ellenbenny

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



I just love all of these, I especially love the sorcerer mickey one.  I saw that red with blue dot fabric at Joanns and was trying to decide if it would work with mickey, so now that I've seen how awesome it looks I may have to pick some up.


----------



## danicaw

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



CUTE Stuff!!! 
Love the Fantasia set and your Pooh Bear is wonderful. 
And yes, we want to see what you made for yourself 

Ok. Finally, but I still need to sew on some buttons

My two round necks....
Minnie dot





and mice w/polka dots





So DD was not at all into getting her pic taken... I was blocking her view of Higglytown Heroes....but you get the picture 
And shortly after I took that one, she informed me I used the "wrong fabric". I think she wanted a pink minnie dot. I am hoping to add a daisy pin to the lapel and I am considering yellow rick rack on the bottom......whatcha think?

The pink dots with the mice she really likes... its a top vs. the other, which is dress length. But she picked the pink little dots to go with it. 

Oh, and this is the little wallet pattern I can't wait to make


----------



## ellenbenny

2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!

Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts









And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt


----------



## ellenbenny

danicaw said:


> CUTE Stuff!!!
> Love the Fantasia set and your Pooh Bear is wonderful.
> And yes, we want to see what you made for yourself
> 
> Ok. Finally, but I still need to sew on some buttons
> 
> My two round necks....
> Minnie dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mice w/polka dots



Very cute, I love the mickey and minnie dots fabric!


----------



## MouseTriper

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


Ohh all of these are so dang cute!  I love the Winnie the Pooh one, so sweet!!



jeniamt said:


> I made Cinderella from the Precious dress.  For the side thingies you cut a large circle, fold it in half and gather cut edges to attach to skirt b/f attaching to bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


 Aww this is really sweet on your little cutie!!  So cute.



teresajoy said:


> I've missed you around here!!!!


 Awww, missed you too.  



danicaw said:


> My two round necks....
> Minnie dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mice w/polka dots


  These are simply adorable!!!  I love them.



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt


Ohh awesome, I live the Monsters Inc one!!!  So cool!


----------



## glorib

danicaw said:


> CUTE Stuff!!!
> Love the Fantasia set and your Pooh Bear is wonderful.
> And yes, we want to see what you made for yourself
> 
> Ok. Finally, but I still need to sew on some buttons
> 
> My two round necks....
> Minnie dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mice w/polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DD was not at all into getting her pic taken... I was blocking her view of Higglytown Heroes....but you get the picture
> And shortly after I took that one, she informed me I used the "wrong fabric". I think she wanted a pink minnie dot. I am hoping to add a daisy pin to the lapel and I am considering yellow rick rack on the bottom......whatcha think?
> 
> The pink dots with the mice she really likes... its a top vs. the other, which is dress length. But she picked the pink little dots to go with it.
> 
> Oh, and this is the little wallet pattern I can't wait to make



Cute!  Is that denim on the minnie dot one?  It looks cool!  That wallet pattern looks fun, too!



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt



Awesome!  The tink one looks super comfy!


----------



## glorib

danicaw said:


> CUTE Stuff!!!
> Love the Fantasia set and your Pooh Bear is wonderful.
> And yes, we want to see what you made for yourself
> 
> Ok. Finally, but I still need to sew on some buttons
> 
> My two round necks....
> Minnie dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mice w/polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DD was not at all into getting her pic taken... I was blocking her view of Higglytown Heroes....but you get the picture
> And shortly after I took that one, she informed me I used the "wrong fabric". I think she wanted a pink minnie dot. I am hoping to add a daisy pin to the lapel and I am considering yellow rick rack on the bottom......whatcha think?
> 
> The pink dots with the mice she really likes... its a top vs. the other, which is dress length. But she picked the pink little dots to go with it.
> 
> Oh, and this is the little wallet pattern I can't wait to make



Cute!  Is that denim on the minnie dot one?  It looks cool!  That wallet pattern looks fun, too!



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt



Awesome!  The tink one looks super comfy!


----------



## billwendy

Just updated Daniels MAW trip report!! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36469405#post36469405


----------



## bearlyanne

Some wonderful new disigns shared today. You all do such great work!

I really like how joyful Mickey is in the Socerer's  Apprentice dress. That is my favorite disney moment! Just looking at the dress made me smile.


----------



## SallyfromDE

InkspressYourself said:


> I love the mops.  They have always been a favorite of mine. I'm in awe.  I think it took my 2 hours to make 1 little Tiana



I always wanted to go to the MNSSHP as Fantasia Mickey and dress the kids up as the brooms.  they could be in a tights sort of outfit a with a grass skirt and carry a bucket.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Here is the set I did for my DD7. 
I would have posted pics yesterday when I finished but she was home sick from school and did not want to have her picture taken.
I had to put a t-shirt under it because her school does not allow Bare shoulders.
 Front:




She loves how the top is as long as her arms LOL:





I saw a couple comments yesterday about the colors, so here is a close up of the fabric:




and of course the spin, little girls love a twirly top or skirt:


----------



## InkspressYourself

SallyfromDE said:


> I always wanted to go to the MNSSHP as Fantasia Mickey and dress the kids up as the brooms.  they could be in a tights sort of outfit a with a grass skirt and carry a bucket.


That would be adorable.


----------



## Granna4679

I am sure I have missed several outfits....everything is just so cute.  I am finishing up a few other projects this weekend (i think i can, i think i can, i think i can.....).  I can't wait to get back to sewing what I want to.

Lisa - Love the cherry outfit and yes....that Minnie applique is my favorite that you do too!



glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



These are adorable.  I REALLLY like the Mickey ones.  How cute is that going to be and I am SURE you will get millions of compliments on the Winnie @ Crystal Palace.  Perfect.  As for the safari outfit.....I think it is cute just how it is and the belt the PP suggested would look really cute too.  But if you aren't in love with it...would it be possible to cut the "shirt" part shorter and then reattach the skirt?  Either way, you did a great job and I love the applique on the back too!



danicaw said:


> CUTE Stuff!!!
> Love the Fantasia set and your Pooh Bear is wonderful.
> And yes, we want to see what you made for yourself
> 
> Ok. Finally, but I still need to sew on some buttons
> 
> My two round necks....
> Minnie dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mice w/polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DD was not at all into getting her pic taken... I was blocking her view of Higglytown Heroes....but you get the picture
> And shortly after I took that one, she informed me I used the "wrong fabric". I think she wanted a pink minnie dot. I am hoping to add a daisy pin to the lapel and I am considering yellow rick rack on the bottom......whatcha think?
> 
> The pink dots with the mice she really likes... its a top vs. the other, which is dress length. But she picked the pink little dots to go with it.
> 
> Oh, and this is the little wallet pattern I can't wait to make



Really cute.  I think the daisy and rick rack will dress it up even more.



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt



I commented on FB but I just have to say Tink is adorable and looks soooo comfy but...the Monsters Inc is the cutest thing ever...I have that skirt pattern but haven't used it....is it hard?



SallyfromDE said:


> I always wanted to go to the MNSSHP as Fantasia Mickey and dress the kids up as the brooms.  they could be in a tights sort of outfit a with a grass skirt and carry a bucket.



OH, that would be adorable.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I lost/misplaced/idk the thread nets that came with my brother machine.  I had a lot of trouble with the marathon thread.  It kept wrapping around the prong that the thread sits on (does that even make sense?).  I ended up putting the tiny end toward the back and had to keep my hand up near the thread to keep it from coming of to fast and getting caught where it shouldn't.

Does anyone know where to buy new thread nets? I call a sewing center I'm hoping to visit on Saturday and she said she's never seen them in the store.  I googled without any luck.

I've thought about cutting apart panty hose and seeing if that would work.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
dawn


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I commented on FB but I just have to say Tink is adorable and looks soooo comfy but...the Monsters Inc is the cutest thing ever...I have that skirt pattern but haven't used it....is it hard?



It's not hard, in fact I loved how easily it went together!  I did a ruffled one last night and although it wasn't hard either, it took a lot longer because of all the ruffles.  The flouncy one is great!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

InkspressYourself said:


> I lost/misplaced/idk the thread nets that came with my brother machine.  I had a lot of trouble with the marathon thread.  It kept wrapping around the prong that the thread sits on (does that even make sense?).  I ended up putting the tiny end toward the back and had to keep my hand up near the thread to keep it from coming of to fast and getting caught where it shouldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy new thread nets? I call a sewing center I'm hoping to visit on Saturday and she said she's never seen them in the store.  I googled without any luck.
> 
> I've thought about cutting apart panty hose and seeing if that would work.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> dawn



Is this what you're looking for?  Looks like they're called thread SOCKS.  Checker only sells wholesale, but odds are your sewing store orders from there.

http://www.checkerdist.com/products/924C

Deb


----------



## Cibahwewah

I've been following this thread almost daily, but haven't had time to sit down at my sewing machine for a month!  Then I went on a sewing binge this week!  I finished my Winnie the Pooh set, took me 4 days--who knows how many hours--and DD won't wear it.  




She cried when I begged her to wear it this morning.  I got it on her long enough to try it on, but that's it.  She did wear the ruffled easy-fits and a Winnie the Pooh appliqued t-shirt, but refused the dress.  I tried to explain over breakfast that it was a dress to wear to Crystal Palace when we see Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Eeyore, and that they'd be excited to see themselves on her dress.  She kept asking about Darby--why she wasn't on the dress or at the breakfast.  When I tried to talk to her about Christopher Robin, I realized we'd never read the stories together, she just thinks of Winnie the Pooh from the new cartoon.  Different frame of reference for this generation!  

DD and DS's favorite cartoon these days is Penguins of Madagascar.  I made them iron-on transfer tee shirts yesterday which they insisted on sleeping in, and I made a dress with the "Private" penguin character on it.  







The quote is something from the show that she repeats quite often.  I know it's sacrilege to have a Nickolodean character on the Disboutiquers thread but I figured you'd forgive. I thought the reverse side of the A-line needed a little something too, so I did a "curlz font capital M."  




I think I need to make her a black, white, and hot pink bow to match.  Speaking of bows, I need to make 20 today.  Several months ago, I made bows (at cost) for an inner city baton-twirling team.  I have since made them about 60-80 bows, 10-20 at a time, for $1 each.  I consider it a donation of my time, but they think they are paying me for the bows.  I'm getting rather tired of it, I think I may say this is the last order I'll do.  Am I being selfish? Or just underappreciated?  I sure can relate to the mommy that started 20 elephant costumes only to be told "never mind" or the the "assistant costumer" making 20 costumes for the King and I!!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

Thank you Deb, that is what I'm looking for.  I'll print that out with me and take it to the sewing center.

Dawn

eta: now that I know what they are called I found them on the auction site!  Happy day!


----------



## ellenbenny

Cibahwewah said:


> I've been following this thread almost daily, but haven't had time to sit down at my sewing machine for a month!  Then I went on a sewing binge this week!  I finished my Winnie the Pooh set, took me 4 days--who knows how many hours--and DD won't wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cried when I begged her to wear it this morning.  I got it on her long enough to try it on, but that's it.  She did wear the ruffled easy-fits and a Winnie the Pooh appliqued t-shirt, but refused the dress.  I tried to explain over breakfast that it was a dress to wear to Crystal Palace when we see Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Eeyore, and that they'd be excited to see themselves on her dress.  She kept asking about Darby--why she wasn't on the dress or at the breakfast.  When I tried to talk to her about Christopher Robin, I realized we'd never read the stories together, she just thinks of Winnie the Pooh from the new cartoon.  Different frame of reference for this generation!
> 
> DD and DS's favorite cartoon these days is Penguins of Madagascar.  I made them iron-on transfer tee shirts yesterday which they insisted on sleeping in, and I made a dress with the "Private" penguin character on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is something from the show that she repeats quite often.  I know it's sacrilege to have a Nickolodean character on the Disboutiquers thread but I figured you'd forgive. I thought the reverse side of the A-line needed a little something too, so I did a "curlz font capital M."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to make her a black, white, and hot pink bow to match.  Speaking of bows, I need to make 20 today.  Several months ago, I made bows (at cost) for an inner city baton-twirling team.  I have since made them about 60-80 bows, 10-20 at a time, for $1 each.  I consider it a donation of my time, but they think they are paying me for the bows.  I'm getting rather tired of it, I think I may say this is the last order I'll do.  Am I being selfish? Or just underappreciated?  I sure can relate to the mommy that started 20 elephant costumes only to be told "never mind" or the the "assistant costumer" making 20 costumes for the King and I!!!



Such a beautiful Pooh dress, I hope she changes her mind by the time you go.  Maybe watch some of the classic pooh animated movies with her?  My kids loved those when they were little...


----------



## InkspressYourself

ellenbenny said:


> Such a beautiful Pooh dress, I hope she changes her mind by the time you go.  Maybe watch some of the classic pooh animated movies with her?  My kids loved those when they were little...



I missed this dress from before.  It is adorable.  My youngest dd can be a stinker too.  I have started giving away things she doesn't want to one of my friends that has a dd the same age.  My dd is 4 and I let her pick out the fabric now, if she picks it, she will wear it.

I sure hope your dd changes her mind and wear sit happily.

My dh asked dd4 who winnie the poohs best friend was and she said darby!  My dh was pretty confused.  I'm not sure he's ever watched the new ones


----------



## HeatherSue

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks, that's enough info to get them started shopping!  They're non-sewers, so this will be all up to me!  LOL...my nickname with them is Edna...we did MNSSHP one year as the Incredibles, you can guess who I got to be! How big is your DCL design? Big enough for a grownup t-shirt?  This is one of the trips we're considering, funny because I just told Teresa we hadn't done DCL yet.  I haven't told Jay or the kids, figure I'll break it to them when we make our final decision. Yea, I'm going to have a huge shopping list for your Etsy store...


No problem, Edna!   The DCL design goes up to a 6x10 hoop (on it's side). So, it would be plenty big for an adult shirt.  



Astro Orbiter said:


> I found my camera! I had moved it...
> 
> Guess what?  It rained last night.  So, even though I stayed up until 12:45, the troop is NOT going strawberry picking today.  She wore her shirt to school anyways.  In the last pic, she's also holding her clownfish squishie she just got yesterday.
> 
> Pics:


This is just so cute! I love the ricrac you put around the edge!  What is a clownfish squishie?  I'm intrigued!



birdie757 said:


> Ok, first of all why the heck is that considered a bad word?  Every kid says that when they get a bandaid!
> 
> Second, that means a lot coming from you!
> 
> Figaro first appeared in Pinocchio but then they started using him as Minnie's pet cat back in those old Disney Classics.  Evidently they were going to use him with his own shows like they did Pluto but he never took off in popularity.  In some of the old cartoons we have (On the Mickey and Minnie dvd) Figaro is a real trouble maker getting Pluto in trouble.  They kind of have a "Tom and Jerry" relationship.  According to a good friend of mine who works at WDW as a VIP tourguide, Figaro and Marie are really popular in their Asian market...so you see lots of merchandise available at Tokyo disney.
> 
> (Ok, that is way too much Figaro info....lol)


I'm always amused when someone on the Disboutique thread gets edited!  I've been edited myself several times. Like when I talked about have a cockapoo dog growing up. 

That's really cool about Figaro!  I really did want to know about that!



kteesmumma said:


>


Total cuteness!  



Diz-Mommy said:


>


Those are perfect!  I love that idea!!!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>


He is such a cutie pie!  I love it when you post pictures of his smiling face!  The Toy Story jammies look great!



tmh0206 said:


> OK, so I am finishing a class this week on theatre and have to write a research paper on anything realated to theatre and of course i have procrastinated as long as possible, but i was thinking I could write on the live events at Disney, afterall Disney is live theatre everywhere you go? right???
> 
> tell me what you think and if you have any good ideas in that direction.  thanks


I am idea-less.  But, I wanted to say how cool it is that you can use Disney for the theme!!



Disneymom1218 said:


>


So cute!  What a clever design!



eyor44 said:


> As requested.
> I purchased a plain skirt and top from David's Bridal and blinged it up a bit.


That looks GORGEOUS!  If you can figure out how to make the picture bigger, I'd love to see it closer up!



ConnieB said:


> I was in the hospital for over a month because they were monoamniotic (both babies in one amniotic sac) a very dangerous pregnancy.   Jessica (who is on the left in the pic was 1 pound 5 ounces and Meghan was 1 pound 15 ounces.   But, because they knew the chances of full term were remote at best, we had steroids for their lungs and other things I can't even remember while we waited.   They were the first set of monoamniotic twins at that hospital where both babies survived.  And this was THE neonatal hospital in the area.   We are very very blessed.
> 
> My heart just goes out to moms each time I hear about premature births.....I know exactly what they're going through and hopefully it helps them to know that these tiny ones can grow up!  I was so often met with people offering me sympathy because they all believed my babies wouldn't grow up (even when they were right there with us!).  It's amazing how far medicine has come in the last generation or two....had "I" been born that little I wouldn't have survived the night having been born almost 50 years ago.   Now many babies are not only surviving but thriving because of the technology we have...and I'm sure it's even more amazing today than it was almost 14 years ago!


 I can't imagine how scary that must have been for you.  When my mom and her twin brother were born, the doctors and nurses said that they were in the same sac!  We always though they were crazy until we watched a show on the Discovery Channel about twins and found out that boys and girls can be identical twins!  Something about starting out as a single egg with an XXXY chromosone or some such thing! I didn't realize it was dangerous for them to share an amniotic sac.  That makes me even more thankful for my wonderful mom (and my life!)



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I'm looking for ideas for customs for a few things and was wondering if anyone could give me tips. Thanks. I posted "Fall trip planning with large family" with loads of questions if anyone has a chance to answer.
> 
> I will say that I am terrified to applique but I know I want some for my children, especially my girls.  LOVE Carla's patterns on YCMT but haven't had a chance to sew much. I'm better at bows then I am sewing. Our newest little doll had open heart surgery when a day old and I was on bedrest before that so it's been a rough go. We're trying to plan a trip the week after Thanksgiving and get it all done, including gas and food for less than $3200 for us and all 7 children. We are going to Disney all day one of the days on the Give a Day passes. We plan on going to Chef Mickey, Hoop-Dee-Doo and perhaps the VMCP. We'll spend a couple days just enjoying our villa and resting and doing laundry and a day at the beach. We're just glad to be going. Still paying off hospital bills so this seemed to make the most sense to plan things this way.
> 
> I love coming on here and glancing at the pictures. So many talented designers!!
> 
> Thanks, Steph
> 
> Outfit ideas needed:
> 
> Chef Mickey
> 
> Hoop-Dee-Doo
> 
> Miniature Golf and Beach Day
> 
> Celebration City and Downtown Disney Day
> 
> Magical Kingdom


It sounds like you've had a hard road lately.  I'm so glad you're going to be able to get away with a trip to Disney!

This board is full of good ideas!  What you make all depends on what your kids like and what characters they are interested in.  If you look in the group photobucket account, you can get lots of ideas!! Or, you can browse through some of the old threads.



SallyfromDE said:


> Did you make up the monorail design? So cute. You could do the Por Favor saying on the back.


I LOVE that idea!  Henry is always walking around Disney saying "Por Favor" after he hears the monorail speal!



aksunshine said:


> Hello all! I wanted to share some pretty good news. Levi's headstone is going to be placed soon. We have had it paid in full a year and fighting to get the peeps on top of the game is about to pay off!!! It is nearly done. The art work is amazing! We have begun his memorial service preparetions for May 11, it would have been his 4th birthday. It's still very hard to believe it has been that long.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a great memorial service?


Yay!  I'm so glad his headstone will be placed soon!  I know that May 11 is going to be a day of mixed emotions for you.  I'll be praying for you guys. I always love video tributes at memorial services. 



LKD said:


> Mid-terms are killing me! I want to sew! lol
> I'm just popping while I procastinate, I want to share this video,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eau-zpd6jY
> If you skip to around 1:45 Aurora, Snow White, and Cinderella are in their peasant outfits! I really love how full their skirts are! I think I have to make Snow White's now.
> 
> Minnie's dress in the end is cute too


I love the peasant dresses!  So neat to see the princesses dressed up in them- plus singing in Japanese!



aksunshine said:


> Thanks Teresa. I still miss him as the little man who didn't say "mommy" yet. It's heard to imagine him as 4, even though he had 2 cousins born weeksapart.
> 
> In fact, Disney Wildlife Conservation set up some CM programs in honor of Levi. I can't turn my back on them now.


 

Can you tell us about the programs in honor of Levi?  I didn't know about that!



InkspressYourself said:


> I try so hard to keep up with this thread, but get behind and can't comment on everything specifically.
> 
> I got my first order of marathon thread and my first HeatherSue designs.  I stitched out a tiana on an old stained shirt for practice.  I used felt for the hair and I wont do that again, because it was too hard to cut around.  My hat is off to everyone who does applique.  I felt like this one tiny design took forever.  I am willing to admit that some of that was user error, but still.


I am honored that you used my design as your first!  You're doing great!  



teresajoy said:


> I might have to see what we can do about beeing there that day too!


I was at Hollywood Studios on Mother's Day when we went on our big family trip.  I don't remember how the crowds were, but you could check my trip report!



birdie757 said:


> I love the rope drop song with the train so I never want to miss it.  It brings a little tear to my eye when the train pulls up...cause I am such a nerd...lol.


You are not the only one!  I always get teary eyed when I watch that show.  My kids are totally unimpressed with it, so I always feel a little silly.



MouseTriper said:


> My ears were ringing and I just knew someone was talking about me...hahaha.(okay maybe Alicia spilled the beans instead)...hahaha.  You guys are the sweetest, it is me who is the lucky one to be blessed by such sweet, loving friends!!!


Hi sweetheart!!



MouseTriper said:


> HELLO!!!  It has been so long since I have been on this thread.  Life here has been crazy.  I have missed you all so much!!! Since this thread never really slows down, there is no way I will be able to go back and catch up.  I will just move on from here!
> 
> I do have some good news....my DH and I are really going to try hard to get to WDW this fall to FINALLY celebrate our son's adoption.  After being out of work for 9+months, my DH has been hired for a 4-month contract which may lead to something more permanent (praying hard that it does)...!   Anyway, since we had to cancel our last trip which was to celebrate our forever family, we are REALLY looking forward to finally being able to get away and just enjoy our family without any stresses.  The stress and terror lasted for 27 months so this vacation is much needed and desired!!!  Praying and hoping that it all works out!!!
> 
> That leaves me to designing.....I must figure out what my kids will wear. Hahaha...for anyone who knows me, you know very well that I am a complete photo freak and I want my kids to coordinate.  Funky and fun is what we are all about!!!!!  I totally want a Disney Villian's outfit of some sort too, and maybe some kind of funky "Rock'n Mickey outfit...hahahahahaha....!  Taylor will definitely need some new outfit using the Minnie dot fabric...must think of something matchy for my son.  Minnie dots just won't do for him...hahahah.....I'm a thinking a Mickey bowling shirt but then we all know that might be too hard for me.  Hahahaha.  Decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> Okay I am sure I have rambled on long enough.  Please know I have truly missed all of you and I can't wait to get to know all the new people.  Hugs to one and all!!


I didn't know that your husband was hired on a 4 month contract!  That is great news!!!  Plus, you get to go to Disney!  WOO-HOO!!!!!



livndisney said:


> Me too me too LOL






LisaZoe said:


>


I love this outfit!  I can't remember if I saw the pictures on here or facebook, but I enjoyed seeing it again either way!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I love this set.  I am so partial to Minnie.  What skirt pattern is that?  Is that your new pattern.  I have to get it.


This is the Audrey skirt.  Lisa hasn't come out with the pattern yet.  



glorib said:


> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .


We MUST see the shirts you made for yourself!  

I commented on these on facebook, but I just love these sets!   They make me smile!!!



mgmsmommy said:


> So far I have given up on sewing myself any tops & am sticking to embroidering on ready made shirts instead cause the one time I tried it didn't fit right cause my chest wouldn't fit.  And I haven't mastered upsizing a portion of a pattern yet.  Maybe this summer...


Have you tried CarlaC's Sis Boom Meghan peasant top?  That fit over my girls pretty well, while still fitting everywhere else!  



rie'smom said:


> SOOOO cute!!!
> 
> For the dropped waist, maybe consider a black belt or strip of black fabric where the top and skirt meet. You could attach the fabric to the dress and then add a "belt loop" in the zebra print or one of the other fabrics? Something like this:


Why, aren't you clever!



teresajoy said:


> I am ALWAYS misplacing things like that!


She even virtually misplaces things!



danicaw said:


>


These both turned out so cute!  The daisy pin and the yellow ricrac would be perfect!! That little wallet pattern looks really cute too.



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts


LOVE LOVE LOVE the Monsters Inc outfit!!!  I am partial to that movie and you did such a nice job on it!   The Tink outfit is adorable, too!



billwendy said:


> Just updated Daniels MAW trip report!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36469405#post36469405


YAY!!!



Disneymom1218 said:


>


More cuteness!  I love how much fun she's having wearing it!



InkspressYourself said:


> I lost/misplaced/idk the thread nets that came with my brother machine.  I had a lot of trouble with the marathon thread.  It kept wrapping around the prong that the thread sits on (does that even make sense?).  I ended up putting the tiny end toward the back and had to keep my hand up near the thread to keep it from coming of to fast and getting caught where it shouldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy new thread nets? I call a sewing center I'm hoping to visit on Saturday and she said she's never seen them in the store.  I googled without any luck.
> 
> I've thought about cutting apart panty hose and seeing if that would work.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> dawn


Panty hose are a good idea!  Then again, would the fit tight enough over the spool?  Maybe baby tights?  I haven't had a problem with the thread wrapping around the spindle thing with Marathon thread.  But, I've had that happen with other brands, so I know what you're talking about!


----------



## HeatherSue

I just made BBB ressies at Disneyland for Tessa and my niece!!  Yay!!!
 

I can't believe how fast our trip is coming up!  I should be sewing instead of on here!



Cibahwewah said:


> I've been following this thread almost daily, but haven't had time to sit down at my sewing machine for a month!  Then I went on a sewing binge this week!  I finished my Winnie the Pooh set, took me 4 days--who knows how many hours--and DD won't wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cried when I begged her to wear it this morning.  I got it on her long enough to try it on, but that's it.  She did wear the ruffled easy-fits and a Winnie the Pooh appliqued t-shirt, but refused the dress.  I tried to explain over breakfast that it was a dress to wear to Crystal Palace when we see Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Eeyore, and that they'd be excited to see themselves on her dress.  She kept asking about Darby--why she wasn't on the dress or at the breakfast.  When I tried to talk to her about Christopher Robin, I realized we'd never read the stories together, she just thinks of Winnie the Pooh from the new cartoon.  Different frame of reference for this generation!
> 
> DD and DS's favorite cartoon these days is Penguins of Madagascar.  I made them iron-on transfer tee shirts yesterday which they insisted on sleeping in, and I made a dress with the "Private" penguin character on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is something from the show that she repeats quite often.  I know it's sacrilege to have a Nickolodean character on the Disboutiquers thread but I figured you'd forgive. I thought the reverse side of the A-line needed a little something too, so I did a "curlz font capital M."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to make her a black, white, and hot pink bow to match.  Speaking of bows, I need to make 20 today.  Several months ago, I made bows (at cost) for an inner city baton-twirling team.  I have since made them about 60-80 bows, 10-20 at a time, for $1 each.  I consider it a donation of my time, but they think they are paying me for the bows.  I'm getting rather tired of it, I think I may say this is the last order I'll do.  Am I being selfish? Or just underappreciated?  I sure can relate to the mommy that started 20 elephant costumes only to be told "never mind" or the the "assistant costumer" making 20 costumes for the King and I!!!


How disappointing that she won't wear the dress. Hopefully she'll change her mind soon!  Would it influence her to show her little girls on this thread wearing similar outfits?  You could look in the photobucket account for Pooh outfits.

I love the Penguins outfit!! The "cute and cuddly" quote cracks me up!  Hey, I put Spongebob in Tessa's Disney patchwork skirt, so I know how Nickelodeon can sneak up on you.  

I would tell them that you'll have to start charging for your time if they would like any more bows.  You can explain that up until this point you were only charging for materials.  



InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you Deb, that is what I'm looking for.  I'll print that out with me and take it to the sewing center.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> eta: now that I know what they are called I found them on the auction site!  Happy day!



Yay!!  I'm glad you found them!


----------



## birdie757

InkspressYourself said:


> I lost/misplaced/idk the thread nets that came with my brother machine.  I had a lot of trouble with the marathon thread.  It kept wrapping around the prong that the thread sits on (does that even make sense?).  I ended up putting the tiny end toward the back and had to keep my hand up near the thread to keep it from coming of to fast and getting caught where it shouldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy new thread nets? I call a sewing center I'm hoping to visit on Saturday and she said she's never seen them in the store.  I googled without any luck.
> 
> I've thought about cutting apart panty hose and seeing if that would work.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> dawn



I was having this problem with thread spools too...not just marathon thread.  I always put the smaller end of the spool farthest away from the machine.  Sometimes I will pull extra thread off the spool if it is starting at the top so it starts sewing from the bottom of the spool.  My local sewing machine store has those nets pretty cheap you can buy.  

I usually have the opposite problem though with marathon of my thread getting stuck at the base of the thread spool but I read somewhere to use a cap larger than your spool of thread to prevent this from happening.  My machine came with 3 different sizes of caps and I had always been using the one that was the same size as my spool.


----------



## birdie757

Ok, 6 more days and 2.5 dresses to finish...I think I can I think I can...lol.


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! I had a great multi-quote last night and when I clicked post the boards went down for maintenance. There have been some great things posted!!!

Heather- I contacted AK to see about having a bench or something put in as a memorial contribution. The wonderful CM I finally found ended up sending us a HUGE box of goodies. I posted the pics, but it has been about 2 years ago. She sent LS Disney conservation T's for 4, a really cool woven bag made out of recycled grocery sacks (I use it as a beach bag), stuffed animals, and other goodies for Isabelle. She said they weren't able to do something like the bench, but she set up some sort of exhibit contest for the CM/keepers in honor of Levi. I never quite understood what it was. She was super sweet though!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.




Oh I am on a spending freeze.  I made a promise....however if that set is for sale in a size 6, I'm feeling a huge warm front coming through and destroying the freeze!!!



ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt




That is my favorite Monsters Inc set second only to Aimee G's Mike dress.  I love the colors you used and the simple design of the clothes!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Does any one have/know where to get a embroidery of test track car or soarin?  I need one of each for an outfit.



Maybe a certain digitizer could help? please


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


Just needed to say that...I feel better now!  

Will June get here SOON!!!!!!


Beautiful stuff everyone...back to work now!


----------



## disneymomof1

Finally I have something to contribute.  I have not been on here for several months, lots of computer problems, thankfully just got computer back, then I had surgery this past monday on the ankle I broke last summer.  So now I have time to check out the boards and the big give.  I totally missed Daniel's Big Give, when I didn't have the computer, I am so bummed, but happily following along on Wendy's trip report.   

I made this dress for Catherine's Big Give.  It is a tinkerbell dress from the criss cross pattern from youcanmakethis.com.  I love how it turned out.  I posted the pics on the big give site, but somehow messed it up.


----------



## Cibahwewah

I made this "princess" dress just now--wrapping up my sewing binge.  DD has been begging me to make her a princess dress with this fabric for the longest time.  I think I bought the fabric back in November.  I just couldn't figure out what to do with it.  So I settled on just a plain umembellished A-line, since the fabric is sparkly anyway and you don't want to hide the princesses.  I bought the buttons at Joann yesterday.  Had looked at them 3 times but couldn't justify the $6.99 for 3 price tag.  I decided to just go ahead and get them yesterday since they only had 3 sets left.  I got Mater, Mickey, and Cinderella.  I couldn't believe that I spent $60 on a tiny bag of supplies despite 2 coupons.  Of course there were the $18 of buttons and $20 of ribbon.
Oh well, the total cost of materials for this simple little dress was $14.50--Disney can sure get you when you're a sucker for the licensed character products like me!  Now, I must get off the computer so I can make those 20 bows.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Cibahwewah said:


> I made this "princess" dress just now--wrapping up my sewing binge.  DD has been begging me to make her a princess dress with this fabric for the longest time.  I think I bought the fabric back in November.  I just couldn't figure out what to do with it.  So I settled on just a plain umembellished A-line, since the fabric is sparkly anyway and you don't want to hide the princesses.  I bought the buttons at Joann yesterday.  Had looked at them 3 times but couldn't justify the $6.99 for 3 price tag.  I decided to just go ahead and get them yesterday since they only had 3 sets left.  I got Mater, Mickey, and Cinderella.  I couldn't believe that I spent $60 on a tiny bag of supplies despite 2 coupons.  Of course there were the $18 of buttons and $20 of ribbon.
> Oh well, the total cost of materials for this simple little dress was $14.50--Disney can sure get you when you're a sucker for the licensed character products like me!  Now, I must get off the computer so I can make those 20 bows.



Nice job on the dress!  I had to laugh at your button comment, my mom used to fuss about the same thing.  She would sew for my kids with nice fabrics out of the remnant bin...she worked at Joann's for a few years and always managed to get good stuff cheap, but the buttons were full price, and sometimes cost more than the entire outfit!


----------



## ellenbenny

disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have something to contribute.  I have not been on here for several months, lots of computer problems, thankfully just got computer back, then I had surgery this past monday on the ankle I broke last summer.  So now I have time to check out the boards and the big give.  I totally missed Daniel's Big Give, when I didn't have the computer, I am so bummed, but happily following along on Wendy's trip report.
> 
> I made this dress for Catherine's Big Give.  It is a tinkerbell dress from the criss cross pattern from youcanmakethis.com.  I love how it turned out.  I posted the pics on the big give site, but somehow messed it up.



Very pretty!  I love that tinkerbelle fabric.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cibahwewah said:


> I made this "princess" dress just now--wrapping up my sewing binge.  DD has been begging me to make her a princess dress with this fabric for the longest time.  I think I bought the fabric back in November.  I just couldn't figure out what to do with it.  So I settled on just a plain umembellished A-line, since the fabric is sparkly anyway and you don't want to hide the princesses.  I bought the buttons at Joann yesterday.  Had looked at them 3 times but couldn't justify the $6.99 for 3 price tag.  I decided to just go ahead and get them yesterday since they only had 3 sets left.  I got Mater, Mickey, and Cinderella.  I couldn't believe that I spent $60 on a tiny bag of supplies despite 2 coupons.  Of course there were the $18 of buttons and $20 of ribbon.
> Oh well, the total cost of materials for this simple little dress was $14.50--Disney can sure get you when you're a sucker for the licensed character products like me!  Now, I must get off the computer so I can make those 20 bows.



I love the buttons. Were they with the other buttons, or with the Disney trim? I haven't seen the buttons in our Joanns. But then I always said it was dump, even tho' it's a Super JoAnns.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across a site called DenverFabrics.com  They have tons of fabrics. I found a light Aqua knit that I've been looking for, the last 2 years. I just ordered, so I can't say yet how shipping goes. 

Any know a good site for trims? DenverFabrics had trims, but not a gigantic selection.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

InkspressYourself said:


> I lost/misplaced/idk the thread nets that came with my brother machine.  I had a lot of trouble with the marathon thread.  It kept wrapping around the prong that the thread sits on (does that even make sense?).  I ended up putting the tiny end toward the back and had to keep my hand up near the thread to keep it from coming of to fast and getting caught where it shouldn't.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy new thread nets? I call a sewing center I'm hoping to visit on Saturday and she said she's never seen them in the store.  I googled without any luck.
> 
> I've thought about cutting apart panty hose and seeing if that would work.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> dawn



I have never used a thread sock - Am I suppose to? I have a Babylock Ellageo. I use to have the problem of the thread getting wrapped around the spool holder but used the spool cap from my old Singer to fix the problem - It is not only bigger than the spool end but is shaped to cover the end too
---it does not look like a straight disc it is "skirted" -not sure how else to say this. But I also take the littleplastic ring out of the top of the spools of embroidery thread too. Not sure if I am suppose to do that either but it works. SO I go with it.



QUESTIONFor those of you that work frequently with rolled hems - which is turning out to be a favorite of mine now that I have my serger set corectly - do you have like 3 spools of every overlock thread color under the sun or do you use regular thread sometimes to get particular colors?
I just took 3 similar shades of green embroidery thread and adjusted my tension settings to get a green rolled hem. It turned out pretty good! So then I was wondering what everyone else does. It is not the most economical solution but works in a pinch I guess!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.



Can you PM me your facebook page?  Sorry you stopped sewing as I thought you did beautiful work.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Cibahwewah said:


> I've been following this thread almost daily, but haven't had time to sit down at my sewing machine for a month!  Then I went on a sewing binge this week!  I finished my Winnie the Pooh set, took me 4 days--who knows how many hours--and DD won't wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cried when I begged her to wear it this morning.  I got it on her long enough to try it on, but that's it.  She did wear the ruffled easy-fits and a Winnie the Pooh appliqued t-shirt, but refused the dress.  I tried to explain over breakfast that it was a dress to wear to Crystal Palace when we see Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Eeyore, and that they'd be excited to see themselves on her dress.  She kept asking about Darby--why she wasn't on the dress or at the breakfast.  When I tried to talk to her about Christopher Robin, I realized we'd never read the stories together, she just thinks of Winnie the Pooh from the new cartoon.  Different frame of reference for this generation!
> 
> DD and DS's favorite cartoon these days is Penguins of Madagascar.  I made them iron-on transfer tee shirts yesterday which they insisted on sleeping in, and I made a dress with the "Private" penguin character on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is something from the show that she repeats quite often.  I know it's sacrilege to have a Nickolodean character on the Disboutiquers thread but I figured you'd forgive. I thought the reverse side of the A-line needed a little something too, so I did a "curlz font capital M."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to make her a black, white, and hot pink bow to match.  Speaking of bows, I need to make 20 today.  Several months ago, I made bows (at cost) for an inner city baton-twirling team.  I have since made them about 60-80 bows, 10-20 at a time, for $1 each.  I consider it a donation of my time, but they think they are paying me for the bows.  I'm getting rather tired of it, I think I may say this is the last order I'll do.  Am I being selfish? Or just underappreciated?  I sure can relate to the mommy that started 20 elephant costumes only to be told "never mind" or the the "assistant costumer" making 20 costumes for the King and I!!!



these are so lovely.  You did a great job


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt



Those are just darling.  you did a great job


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Not sure how I like this one - I think the dropped waist looks off?  It's a New Look pattern and this was the first time I had made it.  I do love the HeatherSue applique on the back, though!  Anyway, it's for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



I love everything.  That Pooh is just perfect... The fantasia is amazaing the boy and girl.  They are so lucky to have such a talented artist to make such beautiful things.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.



Can you tell us why you are stopping? We will understand if you can't or don't want to talk. Feel free to PM with anything you need to vent about. You did beautiful work.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> I came across a site called DenverFabrics.com  They have tons of fabrics. I found a light Aqua knit that I've been looking for, the last 2 years. I just ordered, so I can't say yet how shipping goes.
> 
> Any know a good site for trims? DenverFabrics had trims, but not a gigantic selection.



What kind of trims are you looking for? Here are a couple sites I've found with fun woven ribbon. I haven't ordered from either, though, so can only go by the selection and prices - which look pretty good.

buttons4u.com
jcaroline.com (they've recently downsized their selection, unfortunately)


----------



## LisaZoe

So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.











Here's what it looked like before:


----------



## NaeNae

I'm happy to report the DGD6 made level 4 team in gymnastics!!!  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  She was so excited.  The handed out letters at the end of practice to the ones that made it. She came running to DD and I all excited saying I made it, I made level 4.  In the car she told me she was "duper, duper excited" (instead of super duper).


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.



That is just gorgeous, as is everything you make.  I love it!


----------



## aksunshine

Lisa those new skirts are amazing!!!!


----------



## billwendy

LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like before:



oh my goodness LOVE the colors in this!! Its beautiful!!!



NaeNae said:


> I'm happy to report the DGD6 made level 4 team in gymnastics!!!  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  She was so excited.  The handed out letters at the end of practice to the ones that made it. She came running to DD and I all excited saying I made it, I made level 4.  In the car she told me she was "duper, duper excited" (instead of super duper).







CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.



Awww - I will certainly miss all your creations - you are sooooo talented!! I hope you and the girls are okay!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> What kind of trims are you looking for? Here are a couple sites I've found with fun woven ribbon. I haven't ordered from either, though, so can only go by the selection and prices - which look pretty good.
> 
> buttons4u.com
> jcaroline.com (they've recently downsized their selection, unfortunately)



I'm not sure what I'm looking for. More then just RicRac and a couple styles of laces. We don't have much around here. Right now I'm looking for some bling for a Jasmine outfit. I'll be sure to check out these sites!!


----------



## aksunshine

Elisa, hope everything is ok.....


----------



## disneylover2005

Hello Everyone!
I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!

Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.

My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)? 

So here goes some questions...
#1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
#2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
#3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
#4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?

I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!


----------



## eyor44

Disneymom1218 said:


> This is gorgeous , Thanks for sharing.





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Love it!!!  If only I had a reason to wear a Mickey ballgown!





ConnieB said:


> It's gorgeous!





aksunshine said:


> That is just beautiful!!!!





SallyfromDE said:


> I love this idea!!





teresajoy said:


> It looks so pretty!! I wish the picture was bigger!





Granna4679 said:


> Great idea buying a pre-made dress and "blinging" it.  Where did you wear it to?





lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Wow Wow What a great idea.  Just curious where did you wear that too.  You might hae said it but i am just catching up ont the thread.





jeniamt said:


> Beautiful!!!!





HeatherSue said:


> That looks GORGEOUS!  If you can figure out how to make the picture bigger, I'd love to see it closer up!



Thank you for all the compliments. I explain in another post about the "why" to the dress.


----------



## eyor44

June 2009 three families went to Disney for one week. One family is DVC owners so we stayed in a three bedroom villa at SSR. The guys played golf each day and the ladies took the kids to the parks. One of the guys said that if we went to the BBB with the girls and got made up and dressed up then he would take us to dinner at Victoria & Alberts. We called his bluff. We bought ball gowns, borrowed crowns from a friend's daughter who wins pagents and went to the BBB at DTD. We did a photo shoot at the Grand Floridian before dinner. The four younger kids went to the Neverland Club for the evening and the two older boys got to go to dinner by themselves and to one of the parks. We had a wonderful dinner at V&A's and then went to MK because I wanted a picture in front of Walt and Mickey. We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses. 

The entire group.





The three princesses.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTIONFor those of you that work frequently with rolled hems - which is turning out to be a favorite of mine now that I have my serger set corectly - do you have like 3 spools of every overlock thread color under the sun or do you use regular thread sometimes to get particular colors?
> I just took 3 similar shades of green embroidery thread and adjusted my tension settings to get a green rolled hem. It turned out pretty good! So then I was wondering what everyone else does. It is not the most economical solution but works in a pinch I guess!



When the thread is on sale at Joann's, I buy 3-4 of each color (4 of the basics that I use all the time, 3 of all the interesting colors.  I probably have about 12 colors now and that gets me through most stuff.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.


I'm so sorry; I hope you're ok- can you pm me your facebook info?  I might already have "friended" you, but I can't keep track when our user names are all different.


LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like before:



Holy cow!  At least with this one I can say I made something similar- ok, just similar fabric LOL.  I used the same green you used for Tink's dress on the applique to make DD's Tink scallopini skirt for our Disney trip.   BTW, I would be honored to test anything, anytime if you need a size 7


Thanks for your continued prayers, guys- My dad got moved to a skilled nursing/rehab facility and is doing well; my uncle is in a coma after a lot of complications and we just don't know at this point what will happen; the dog seems to be doing a bit better.  Sorry I'm not posting more; I am trying to keep up, it's just a rough few weeks over here


----------



## mom2rtk

eyor44 said:


> We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses.
> 
> The three princesses.



I don't know.... Kinda looks like Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty and Belle to me!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> 
> You can pretty much do it all with a basic machine and scissors. After a while if you like it and want to finish off the inside seams then a serger will do that. A rotary cutter and self healing mat are helpful if you make strip skirts or quilts.
> 
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> 
> YCMT you buy online and receive instantly. I love that part of it. It is also explained much better in my opinion and nice full size pictures and usually tons of them. Start with a pattern by Carla C and you will NOT be disappointed! The easiest are the easy fit pants. I also love the simply sweet dress and many others! You print out the patterns on your printer.
> 
> McCalls, I have used before YCMT but never since. Just not as well explained usually and no color pictures to easily follow along with.
> 
> 
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> 
> Practice makes perfect! I enlarge mine on the computer to the size I want it then print out the picture.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!



Red is mine! 

Hope you enjoy your new machine!


----------



## ConnieB

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad things are looking up.
> 
> 
> So I don't know if I've shared these photos here or not so forgive me if I'm repeating myself.  I just love how the set came out and I think it's one of my favorite versions of Minnie to applique.



Wow, so adorable!


----------



## danicaw

disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!



Looks like most of your questions were answered... so WELCOME!

I added the daisy and rick rack.... here is the finished dress... buttons are on it and everything


----------



## tmh0206

I am so excited! I just finished my last class and now I will be free to do more of the things i want to do, like sew and be creative and spend time with my beautiful grandbabies!!! thanks to all who gave responses on what the topic of my theatre research paper was going to be.  I ended up with a title of "Disney makes theatre family friendly" which allowed me to focus on the magic of disney and all the fun family entertainment available.  I feel pretty confident that my grade will be good, so thanks again, and if I can figure my camera out, I will be posting things soon!


----------



## eyor44

I forgot to say, I love all of the wonderful creations posted. You all are so incredibly talented.


----------



## NaeNae

tmh0206 said:


> I am so excited! I just finished my last class and now I will be free to do more of the things i want to do, like sew and be creative and spend time with my beautiful grandbabies!!! thanks to all who gave responses on what the topic of my theatre research paper was going to be.  I ended up with a title of "Disney makes theatre family friendly" which allowed me to focus on the magic of disney and all the fun family entertainment available.  I feel pretty confident that my grade will be good, so thanks again, and if I can figure my camera out, I will be posting things soon!



Congratulations!!! Looking forward to seeing all of your creations.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone! Happy Weekend! Love everything posted - my goodness the talent just overflows!!! Love the Big Give things too!! ADORABLE!!

I just finished up the Sea World part of Daniels trip!! If you want to follow along its here...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36481705&posted=1#post36481705

Thanks!!


----------



## glorib

Cibahwewah said:


> I've been following this thread almost daily, but haven't had time to sit down at my sewing machine for a month!  Then I went on a sewing binge this week!  I finished my Winnie the Pooh set, took me 4 days--who knows how many hours--and DD won't wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cried when I begged her to wear it this morning.  I got it on her long enough to try it on, but that's it.  She did wear the ruffled easy-fits and a Winnie the Pooh appliqued t-shirt, but refused the dress.  I tried to explain over breakfast that it was a dress to wear to Crystal Palace when we see Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger and Eeyore, and that they'd be excited to see themselves on her dress.  She kept asking about Darby--why she wasn't on the dress or at the breakfast.  When I tried to talk to her about Christopher Robin, I realized we'd never read the stories together, she just thinks of Winnie the Pooh from the new cartoon.  Different frame of reference for this generation!
> 
> DD and DS's favorite cartoon these days is Penguins of Madagascar.  I made them iron-on transfer tee shirts yesterday which they insisted on sleeping in, and I made a dress with the "Private" penguin character on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is something from the show that she repeats quite often.  I know it's sacrilege to have a Nickolodean character on the Disboutiquers thread but I figured you'd forgive. I thought the reverse side of the A-line needed a little something too, so I did a "curlz font capital M."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to make her a black, white, and hot pink bow to match.  Speaking of bows, I need to make 20 today.  Several months ago, I made bows (at cost) for an inner city baton-twirling team.  I have since made them about 60-80 bows, 10-20 at a time, for $1 each.  I consider it a donation of my time, but they think they are paying me for the bows.  I'm getting rather tired of it, I think I may say this is the last order I'll do.  Am I being selfish? Or just underappreciated?  I sure can relate to the mommy that started 20 elephant costumes only to be told "never mind" or the the "assistant costumer" making 20 costumes for the King and I!!!



That pooh set is beautiful!  I hope your daughter comes around!  The penguin dress is cute, too!  I love those penguins!



disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have something to contribute.  I have not been on here for several months, lots of computer problems, thankfully just got computer back, then I had surgery this past monday on the ankle I broke last summer.  So now I have time to check out the boards and the big give.  I totally missed Daniel's Big Give, when I didn't have the computer, I am so bummed, but happily following along on Wendy's trip report.
> 
> I made this dress for Catherine's Big Give.  It is a tinkerbell dress from the criss cross pattern from youcanmakethis.com.  I love how it turned out.  I posted the pics on the big give site, but somehow messed it up.



Super cute!  I love the fabrics you used!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.



  Hope everything's OK.  You always did such great work.



LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like before:



Gorgeous, as always! 



eyor44 said:


> June 2009 three families went to Disney for one week. One family is DVC owners so we stayed in a three bedroom villa at SSR. The guys played golf each day and the ladies took the kids to the parks. One of the guys said that if we went to the BBB with the girls and got made up and dressed up then he would take us to dinner at Victoria & Alberts. We called his bluff. We bought ball gowns, borrowed crowns from a friend's daughter who wins pagents and went to the BBB at DTD. We did a photo shoot at the Grand Floridian before dinner. The four younger kids went to the Neverland Club for the evening and the two older boys got to go to dinner by themselves and to one of the parks. We had a wonderful dinner at V&A's and then went to MK because I wanted a picture in front of Walt and Mickey. We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses.
> 
> The entire group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three princesses.



How fun!  And what a gorgeous group!  You guys look like princesses to me!



danicaw said:


> Looks like most of your questions were answered... so WELCOME!
> 
> I added the daisy and rick rack.... here is the finished dress... buttons are on it and everything



I thought it was really cute before, but that rick rack and flower just bump it up!  Great finishing touches!


Thanks everyone for the compliments on my latest!  And I think I missed rie'smom's quote - Your idea for my AK dress is great!  I may have to give it a try if I have time.  Right now it's in the "finished" pile and I gotta admit - although I don't LOVE it, I do kind of love that it's "done" you know? I'll post photos tomorrow of the tops I made for myself.


----------



## LisaZoe

ellenbenny said:


> That is just gorgeous, as is everything you make.  I love it!





aksunshine said:


> Lisa those new skirts are amazing!!!!





Diz-Mommy said:


> This set is adorable Lisa!!  Do you have that skirt pattern available on YCMT yet?





MouseTriper said:


> Thank you Lisa!  Ohhh and I LOVE your sets, this one is adoarable!.





billwendy said:


> Lisa - I LOVE this skirt!!





jeniamt said:


> Awesome, as always!





danicaw said:


> So Cute! Love those ruffles!





mgmsmommy said:


> I love it!  Your sets are such works of art





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Looove the cherry shirt!!  Adorable!





lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I love this set.  I am so partial to Minnie.  What skirt pattern is that?  Is that your new pattern.  I have to get it.





billwendy said:


> oh my goodness LOVE the colors in this!! Its beautiful!!!





ConnieB said:


> Wow, so adorable!



Thank you all! I'll admit I'm very pleased with how this skirt pattern worked out. It's been a lot of fun to see how it looks made with different prints. Now I've also had a chance to see the ones some of the test group have made which is even more exciting. I was kind of nervous about attempting to draft pattern pieces for this one but they seem to be working for others which is very encouraging.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I am on a spending freeze.  I made a promise....however if that set is for sale in a size 6, I'm feeling a huge warm front coming through and destroying the freeze!!!



I feel a warm breeze blowing. 



teresajoy said:


> I love this set Lisa! I really like the hidden Mickey Cherries! It took me a second to notice it!! Brian was looking over my shoulder and he says he really likes this too.



I like that it isn't really obvious. I bought the cherry prints last summer thinking of doing a set with Minnie so when I saw an image with the cherries as a 'hidden Mickey', I knew I'd have to work that in as well.



disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmt or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!



That brand sounds familiar but I don't know anything about it. I know Jessica answered your questions but I'll throw in my 2 cents in case it adds anything. 

1) Not sure what you're thinking but the basic 'must haves' IMO are: good scissors, cutting board, tape measure, iron & ironing board and straight pins. Although I didn't own a serger until about 5 years ago, I wouldn't want to be without one now.

2) For many years, I only used patterns from the big companies, McCalls, Simplicity, Butterick, etc. They were pretty much all that was available. I think they're good for some things but as Jessica said, they aren't easy to follow if you aren't already familiar with how to put things together. The ebook patterns like those you can get from YCMT are generally written with a lot more detailed instructions and illustrations more like a tutorial on how to make a garment. I think these are a nice way for people new to sewing garments to get started.

3) Many people use embroidery machines with applique designs. That helps give more consistent results. Others do what we call 'hand' applique meaning the sewer is manually guiding the fabric through the sewing machine following the outline of the applique. I started doing applique about 3 years ago (I think) and still don't get perfect stitching but it's getting better the more I do. I would suggest starting with some basic shapes, like hearts, circles, Mickey heads, etc. that are a nice size (small curves are often the hardest to get neat IMO). Then practice following the edges to get comfortable making turns, pivots, etc. My first few appliques I did on scrap fabric so if I messed up, I wouldn't panic. Next I did applique on some of my DD's tees that were in decent condition but with stains on the front that could be covered. Again I wasn't too worried if the applique wasn't great since the tee was already demoted to play clothes.

4) I now many of the ladies on this thread (and Tom?) have a Cricut so they'd be able to answer better than me.



eyor44 said:


> June 2009 three families went to Disney for one week. One family is DVC owners so we stayed in a three bedroom villa at SSR. The guys played golf each day and the ladies took the kids to the parks. One of the guys said that if we went to the BBB with the girls and got made up and dressed up then he would take us to dinner at Victoria & Alberts. We called his bluff. We bought ball gowns, borrowed crowns from a friend's daughter who wins pagents and went to the BBB at DTD. We did a photo shoot at the Grand Floridian before dinner. The four younger kids went to the Neverland Club for the evening and the two older boys got to go to dinner by themselves and to one of the parks. We had a wonderful dinner at V&A's and then went to MK because I wanted a picture in front of Walt and Mickey. We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses.
> 
> The entire group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three princesses.



How fun! I think everyone needs to be a princess (or prince) from time to time. You all look great.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTIONFor those of you that work frequently with rolled hems - which is turning out to be a favorite of mine now that I have my serger set corectly - do you have like 3 spools of every overlock thread color under the sun or do you use regular thread sometimes to get particular colors?
> I just took 3 similar shades of green embroidery thread and adjusted my tension settings to get a green rolled hem. It turned out pretty good! So then I was wondering what everyone else does. It is not the most economical solution but works in a pinch I guess!



Initially I did buy 4 of most colors I wanted but then found I mainly use white for serging so I ended up with a lot of thread I don't use often. Now when I see a color I want for a rolled edge I buy 2 for the looper thread and then use a regular sewing machine thread for the needle OR put some of the serger thread onto a bobbin. I've also thought about just buying one cone and then winding some onto another cone manually but haven't actually done that. The loopers are the ones that show the most and use the most thread so that's why I get the cones for those although I have used regular thread for all three when it was a color I didn't expect to use again. That time I just would 2 bobbins with the color I needed and had the spool for the third thread.



ireland_nicole said:


> Holy cow!  At least with this one I can say I made something similar- ok, just similar fabric LOL.  I used the same green you used for Tink's dress on the applique to make DD's Tink scallopini skirt for our Disney trip.   BTW, I would be honored to test anything, anytime if you need a size 7



I love that fabric for Tink's dress. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am beginning to doubt my color choices for Joci's Dory dress. I picked an A-line. I have a marblized-ish orange color picked out to put Dory and a phrase on  - I have a cream color with multi-color dots of different sizes on it as an accent ruffle on the bottom but I don't know if I am liking the mostly orange right now. I could use it as the lining and use the dots as the main side - do you think Dory would get lost among the dots? I was thinking I could make DOry on a solid color and cut it out as a big dot and sew it on the cream color and use that background color for the ruffle on the bottom. Which I like that idea. Or I could not do a ruffle at all but this dress is for the girly-girl in our family. Yeah - have to have some kind of ruffle.........ideas? remember it is midnight here. I leave in T-minus 80 hours and have 2 overnight shifts to work between now and then...


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am beginning to doubt my color choices for Joci's Dory dress. I picked an A-line. I have a marblized-ish orange color picked out to put Dory and a phrase on  - I have a cream color with multi-color dots of different sizes on it as an accent ruffle on the bottom but I don't know if I am liking the mostly orange right now. I could use it as the lining and use the dots as the main side - do you think Dory would get lost among the dots? I was thinking I could make DOry on a solid color and cut it out as a big dot and sew it on the cream color and use that background color for the ruffle on the bottom. Which I like that idea. Or I could not do a ruffle at all but this dress is for the girly-girl in our family. Yeah - have to have some kind of ruffle.........ideas? remember it is midnight here. I leave in T-minus 80 hours and have 2 overnight shifts to work between now and then...



Hmmmm - Im not sure!! lol!! Im sure whatever you do will be ADORABLE though!! your trip is getting sooooo close!! Are the girls going to wear their cute minnie dresses from last trip again? or dont they fit anymore. you guys are gonna have so much FUN!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Yes the MInnie Dot dresses are coming again minus the pettiskirts though, maybe.... they took them off after about an hr in the park last trip so I may not even bring them.  We are bring the Woody's Roundup gang dresses, I made stuff for AK but haven't posted it yet, I made a cars outfit for Juliet, Enchanted for Joci, Pooh sundress from last trip are coming again but I added the ruffle I wanted on them last trip, I am making T's with the stepsisters & Cindy cuties from HeatherSue to go with pettis from JCPenny & Target for the girls and they have a costume each - I am going to make Evie a special Princess & the Frog outfit if I can - her name is Evangeline and I wouldlove to have Ray on it with her name and maybe soem words from the song - I just don't know if I will have time. Darn work... should have just taken more PTO.....


----------



## teresajoy

Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!! 

Here they are on the back of my ugly bathroom door, that I usually throw a black piece of fabric over, but was so excited to take pictures and send them to Heather, I just took them. Then, I got too lazy to retake them, so... sorry about the ugly door, just look at the cute skirt! 










Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)














And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face! 









I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!






I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


>


Lisa!! I love this!! This is my favorite Minnie face that you do. She is just darling, and I really love her on the skirt. The cherry is just too cute!!



glorib said:


>


I've made a drop waist dress with a circle skirt and I think the problem I had was that my skirt top came out smaller than the bodice that I was attaching it too. That being said.. I LOVE this. My DD isn't into pants or shorts, so I have to make all dresses. I always loved Tiffany's AK set she made for her daughter and this reminds me of it. I just love that it is a dress though. I think I will do a version of this for our trip(if we ever set a date.. ).



danicaw said:


> and mice w/polka dots


I really want to do pink with white dot Minnie for my DD, but I know Minnie is usually in red at the parks huh?
My DD would say the same thing! I think these dresses are adorable. 


Cibahwewah said:


>


Beautiful dress! I sure hope she wears it. Maybe you could sneak darby on there somehow??
Love the M applique.


birdie757 said:


> I was having this problem with thread spools too...not just marathon thread.  I always put the smaller end of the spool farthest away from the machine.  Sometimes I will pull extra thread off the spool if it is starting at the top so it starts sewing from the bottom of the spool.  My local sewing machine store has those nets pretty cheap you can buy.
> 
> I usually have the opposite problem though with marathon of my thread getting stuck at the base of the thread spool but I read somewhere to use a cap larger than your spool of thread to prevent this from happening.  My machine came with 3 different sizes of caps and I had always been using the one that was the same size as my spool.


Not sure which machine you have, but on my old brother I got a tip from someone to use no spool cap and just let the spool move freely.. I actually had way less issues doing that than using the dang spool cap. The way the machine is built it looks like the spool would fall off, but it enver did.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Does any one have/know where to get a embroidery of test track car or soarin?  I need one of each for an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a certain digitizer could help? please


Did you find one? If not pm me.. I know where you can get one.



disneymomof1 said:


>


I guess you didn't notice, but one side of your bodice is put on the wrong way.. if you look at the underarm part of the dress you'll see one side is longer than the other. It is also why the straps are so close in the middle. Simple mistake to make with a dress like that. I debated saying something or not, but if it were me I'd want to know. I think it is really pretty though. Love your fabric choices.


Cibahwewah said:


> Oh well, the total cost of materials for this simple little dress was $14.50--Disney can sure get you when you're a sucker for the licensed character products like me!  Now, I must get off the computer so I can make those 20 bows.


This is simple, but cute. I really love those buttons. I will be on the hunt for them now.
I had to laugh about you saying 14.50 and saying it was alot. I usually spend at least 50 dollars just on fabric and thread when I make most dresses I make if I shop at the heirloom shop. You will think I am really crazy!! I am a fabric snob...  hehe




LisaZoe said:


>


Ooooh! Pretty! I love her wings!!!! 



NaeNae said:


> I'm happy to report the DGD6 made level 4 team in gymnastics!!! Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  She was so excited.  The handed out letters at the end of practice to the ones that made it. She came running to DD and I all excited saying I made it, I made level 4.  In the car she told me she was "duper, duper excited" (instead of super duper).


YAY!!



disneylover2005 said:


> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!


I've never heard of that brand of sewing machine. Did you get it from the dealer or online??
If it has a good manual that will help.
I prefer non e book patterns myself.. but I will be the minority on that one. E books that you get online are usually accompanied with REALLY great instructions though. Some patterns you buy in print just kinda assume you know how to sew and give you minimal instructions. Not all of them.. but some. You could look for when the patterns are on sale at Hancocks or Joanns and get the 99cent ones.. there are some that will say EASY or Sewing for Dummies and those truly are super easy.
You need to read HeatherSue's tutorial.. she explains everything. 
Some of us use embroidery machines though.. so that is why it looks perfect.. Some of us are just super talented and can do it freehand and have it look like it was done on an embroidery machine(not me!!).
Good glass head needles are a must for me... so that if I iron something the head of the needle won't melt.. ick!
Good dressmakers shears are great to have too. Ginghers are my favorite and they go on sale at the sewing shops.
Wash away sewing pens are something I use alot of too.. make sure to get the wash away ones and not the air erase because sometimes they will leave permanent marks! Hope you feel welcome here. Ask questions if you need help. Friendly bunch here!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am beginning to doubt my color choices for Joci's Dory dress. I picked an A-line. I have a marblized-ish orange color picked out to put Dory and a phrase on  - I have a cream color with multi-color dots of different sizes on it as an accent ruffle on the bottom but I don't know if I am liking the mostly orange right now. I could use it as the lining and use the dots as the main side - do you think Dory would get lost among the dots? I was thinking I could make DOry on a solid color and cut it out as a big dot and sew it on the cream color and use that background color for the ruffle on the bottom. Which I like that idea. Or I could not do a ruffle at all but this dress is for the girly-girl in our family. Yeah - have to have some kind of ruffle.........ideas? remember it is midnight here. I leave in T-minus 80 hours and have 2 overnight shifts to work between now and then...


I think she might get lots on dots... It is hard to judge. I've done that sometimes where I really liked it and some where I hated it. I think it must have something to do with the size of the print.. I can't really figure it out. I'd go with the solid. I think the orange would look good because at least dory would stand out! I feel for you girl! I can't imagine working that schedule and coming home and cranking out outfits for all those girls!! I think it is good that you are doing an A line.. you should be okay with that one timewise... don't get too crazy. 


teresajoy said:


>


AWWW!! I love this!! Really love the vintage mickey fabric. They are so adorable. I love Lydia's poses.. hehe


----------



## RMAMom

disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?*For a beginner I would say a good pair of sewing scissors and I also agree with the rotary scissors and self healing mat.*
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer? *The online patterns come with great instructions. I really love the easy fit pants and the simply sweet. You can make many different things with those patterns*
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliqués? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.*I have only done two very basic applique so I would say make sure you have an applique  foot for your machine and then just practice, practice, practice!*
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> *I dont have a cricut so I cant answer this one*
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!





teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!



They look great, the skirts and the girls.

*Lisa* do you expect the pattern to be available this summer or are you looking at the Fall and is there any chance you'll expand it into misses sizes. I have a 16 and 25 yr old that would love it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

eyor44 said:


> June 2009 three families went to Disney for one week. One family is DVC owners so we stayed in a three bedroom villa at SSR. The guys played golf each day and the ladies took the kids to the parks. One of the guys said that if we went to the BBB with the girls and got made up and dressed up then he would take us to dinner at Victoria & Alberts. We called his bluff. We bought ball gowns, borrowed crowns from a friend's daughter who wins pagents and went to the BBB at DTD. We did a photo shoot at the Grand Floridian before dinner. The four younger kids went to the Neverland Club for the evening and the two older boys got to go to dinner by themselves and to one of the parks. We had a wonderful dinner at V&A's and then went to MK because I wanted a picture in front of Walt and Mickey. We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses.
> 
> The entire group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three princesses.



Everyone looks great!! I don't think something like this looks Princessy. A wedding gown I could understand is Giselle-ish. 



teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



The girls skirts look great!! I bet Kirsta would love it. I think we'll do IOA next year for Harry Potter. It's iffy about opening when we are here this time. So I have a year to think of something HP style. Oh BTW, we have those same ugly doors.


----------



## aksunshine

eyor44 said:


> June 2009 three families went to Disney for one week. One family is DVC owners so we stayed in a three bedroom villa at SSR. The guys played golf each day and the ladies took the kids to the parks. One of the guys said that if we went to the BBB with the girls and got made up and dressed up then he would take us to dinner at Victoria & Alberts. We called his bluff. We bought ball gowns, borrowed crowns from a friend's daughter who wins pagents and went to the BBB at DTD. We did a photo shoot at the Grand Floridian before dinner. The four younger kids went to the Neverland Club for the evening and the two older boys got to go to dinner by themselves and to one of the parks. We had a wonderful dinner at V&A's and then went to MK because I wanted a picture in front of Walt and Mickey. We had to get special permission to enter the park. But as you can see, there wasn't any danger of anyone mistaking us for any of the princesses.
> 
> The entire group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three princesses.


BEAUTIOUS!!!!!! I love it!


disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!


I can't be a whole lot of help, as I can't really sew straight! LOL!!!! But I wanted to recommend CarlaC's (Scientific Seamstress) patterns. You can get them on YCMT. Her patterns are easily explained. I love them. Still working on the appliques myself!!! Have fun!


danicaw said:


> Looks like most of your questions were answered... so WELCOME!
> 
> I added the daisy and rick rack.... here is the finished dress... buttons are on it and everything


Super cute!!!!


teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> Here they are on the back of my ugly bathroom door, that I usually throw a black piece of fabric over, but was so excited to take pictures and send them to Heather, I just took them. Then, I got too lazy to retake them, so... sorry about the ugly door, just look at the cute skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
> The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



LOVE!!!! It was kinda hard to see your door with those gorgeous skirts over it! Would be very cute for Suess! 

Do me a favor? I think you will be in WDW on Levi's birthday, May 11. Ride Dumbo if you are at MK tht day, for Levi and me???


----------



## teresajoy

I had a big long multi-quote that I THOUGHT got posted last night, but I don't see it!  I turned off the computer without checking. I hate when that happens!


*Toadstool* said:


> AWWW!! I love this!! Really love the vintage mickey fabric. They are so adorable. I love Lydia's poses.. hehe



Thanks! The girls were being SOOO silly, but at least I got a pose or two where they weren't moving too much! 


RMAMom said:


> They look great, the skirts and the girls.
> 
> *Lisa* do you expect the pattern to be available this summer or are you looking at the Fall and is there any chance you'll expand it into misses sizes. I have a 16 and 25 yr old that would love it!



Thank you! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Everyone looks great!! I don't think something like this looks Princessy. A wedding gown I could understand is Giselle-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> The girls skirts look great!! I bet Kirsta would love it. I think we'll do IOA next year for Harry Potter. It's iffy about opening when we are here this time. So I have a year to think of something HP style. Oh BTW, we have those same ugly doors.



I was thinking the same thing about a wedding gown. That would be Giselle! 

Thank you, I was so happy to be able to put ruffles on something for Arminda again! This style is just so cute for both the little girls and the older ones!   



aksunshine said:


> Do me a favor? I think you will be in WDW on Levi's birthday, May 11. Ride Dumbo if you are at MK tht day, for Levi and me???



 If I am there, I will for sure.


----------



## ellenbenny

danicaw said:


> I added the daisy and rick rack.... here is the finished dress... buttons are on it and everything



I love the added embellishments!  Great job.



teresajoy said:


> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



I love these, and I love the pattern.  I think they look great on your girls, and a very grown up look with the 3 ruffles on the back.

 Can't wait to try it out some day.


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> Here they are on the back of my ugly bathroom door, that I usually throw a black piece of fabric over, but was so excited to take pictures and send them to Heather, I just took them. Then, I got too lazy to retake them, so... sorry about the ugly door, just look at the cute skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
> The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



Waaay cute!! I love them - the girls look great! I bet they are excited about your trip!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.  
I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.

The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



WOW!!! these are both AWESOME!! The kids are going to be thrilled!


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> Here they are on the back of my ugly bathroom door, that I usually throw a black piece of fabric over, but was so excited to take pictures and send them to Heather, I just took them. Then, I got too lazy to retake them, so... sorry about the ugly door, just look at the cute skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
> The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!



Love the skirts and your fabric choices.  These turned out great and look good on them.  They look like they are having fun.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  I hope ya'll have a great time.



ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



Love these.  I especially like the skirt.  Very cute in the big polka dots and ruffles.  I am going to have to add that skirt to my wish list.


----------



## mom2rtk

Teresa: The skirts are ADORABLE and the girls are so cute in them!  

QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone used gold metallic thread in their serger? I'm going to do a Christmas Belle and want to do a rolled hem edge on the sleeve organza from this. Am I likely to have "issues" with this?


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



I love both of these. Can I ask what skirt that is, I just love ruffles!


mom2rtk said:


> Teresa: The skirts are ADORABLE and the girls are so cute in them!
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone used gold metallic thread in their serger? I'm going to do a Christmas Belle and want to do a rolled hem edge on the sleeve organza from this. Am I likely to have "issues" with this?



I am no help as I don't have a serger but I wanted to say that I can't wait to see a picture of your Christmass Belle dress!


----------



## danicaw

ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



They are wonderful! I love the ruffle skirt... its perfect 
Great Job!

Last night while hubby was putting the kids to bed I got to make a "little wallet" and it turned out pretty cute. Next time I need to use a different interfacing... what I had on hand was a bit to stiff. 








I took one with the flash and one without... so the colors are a bit different. 
The pattern calls for a sew on snap... which sounded easy enough and I put one on.. then I realized I should have swapped my placement of each part, so I took it off. I am actually thinking velcro might be more the thing?
So it has 3 slots for cards or whatever.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!



I'm not familiar with Necchi, but it looks like they have a checkered past - while some of them share the same insides as Elnas and/or Bernettes, some are Asian.  Google for reviews on your model number for more details, I guess.

(1)  I need MUSLIN for my sewing machine.  I will often make a sample of a new pattern to fit on DD, who's skinny and tall so I often make a size 6 around and extend the length closer to a size 8.  I buy the cheap stuff on sale at JoAnn's.  Other than that, a good seam ripper, pattern weights (so I don't have to pin!!!), a good pair of scissors in both large (for cutting out patterns) and small (for cutting out appliques).  For appliques, you may want to invest in iron-on fusible (Steam-a-Seam or Heat-n-Bond) and/or stabilizers.  I also have some paper and non-woven tracing stuff that I use to trace tissue patterns onto (since I have to adjust sizes; it also lets me re-use patterns as DD has grown from a size 4 to a size 8)

(2)  How confident of a sewer are you?  Lots of people love many YCMT this patterns for their style, photos, and directions.  I often think that I can buy 10 patterns on sale for the price of 1 pattern at YMCT!  But I'm a confident sewer and as long as it's a newer McCalls, Butterick, or Simplicity I've always been able to put them together.  In my opinion they're not as bad as everyone makes them out to be.  But I'm in the minority here.

(3)  Appliques are a matter of patience and practice.  I'm in the camp that does it with a zigzag on my regular machine.  I've never looked at the tutorials - as a quilter first I use quilting machine applique techniques.  Look for something you can trace into a line drawing then use it as your inspiration - people use coloring pages, other fabrics, pins, photos and more as their starting point.

(4)  Some people do use cricut - there was a string of people here using some crown to make appliques a while ago.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Love these.  I especially like the skirt.  Very cute in the big polka dots and ruffles.  I am going to have to add that skirt to my wish list.



Thanks!


RMAMom said:


> I love both of these. Can I ask what skirt that is, I just love ruffles!


Thanks!  It is Carla C's Preppy Skirts e-book.  There are 3 versions of skirts in this e-book, this one is the ruffled version.



danicaw said:


> They are wonderful! I love the ruffle skirt... its perfect
> Great Job!



Thanks!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> WOW!!! these are both AWESOME!! The kids are going to be thrilled!



Thanks!  I really love seeing their faces when they get all the big give stuff!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow Lisa!  I LOVE this Tink!!!!

Does anyone know where I can buy some good toy story embroidery designs that won't cost me a fortune?  Or do you know of someone who sells the characters as a set?  I'm hoping to get started on this asap.  Thanks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

One more question:

I have the brother pe-770 embroidery machine.  It comes with a 5x7 hoop.  Do any of you know if I can purchase a bigger hoop like a 6x10 to use with this machine?  I can't seem to figure this out and if it is a possiblity, I thought I would look into it for mother's day.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I'm so far behind, actually I just sped-read the last 20+ pages. I didnt do quotes..but

Castle Creations- I have to ask- why are you giving up sewing? Whats your name on FB- I know I should know after 3 years, sorry. I would love to see what you are posting for sale.

Teresa- the skirts are super cute

Ellenben- the tshirts are so cute- I just did Aurora on a T for Megan's birthday (her choice) and she loves it- her other request is Tinkerbell, but I need a break!

Lisa- WHEN will the skirt pattern be on YCMT? I don't have a serger, and I think I need to invest in a rolled hem foot to get at least a similar affect rather than hemming all the ruffles. I cant wait- Megan is at the age where skirts would be great! Hurry please 

I forget who posted the Vidas with Pooh and Mickey- but they are awesome and I can tell a lot of work and talent went into them- REALLY nice job! I love Pooh the bestest!


I will post more in a bit.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2rtk said:


> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone used gold metallic thread in their serger? I'm going to do a Christmas Belle and want to do a rolled hem edge on the sleeve organza from this. Am I likely to have "issues" with this?


There shouldn't be any issues. I have used Superior Thread's metallic serger thread and had no issues.. its really pretty and covers beautifully. You can serge with just about any kind of thread.. even yarn or crochet thread.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> One more question:
> 
> I have the brother pe-770 embroidery machine.  It comes with a 5x7 hoop.  Do any of you know if I can purchase a bigger hoop like a 6x10 to use with this machine?  I can't seem to figure this out and if it is a possiblity, I thought I would look into it for mother's day.


No.. each machine has an embroidery field. It will not embroider past that. You could probably get a mega hoop which is a split hoop. It would embroider the top half then you'd have to move the hoop so it could embroider the bottom half. You have to split the designs before you put them on the machine and it can be difficult... it won't work for applique designs, but would work great for filled designs or if you are wanting to do lettering that big it would be pretty easy to split the letters.  YOu'd pretty much NEED embroidery software to do this.


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> Here they are on the back of my ugly bathroom door, that I usually throw a black piece of fabric over, but was so excited to take pictures and send them to Heather, I just took them. Then, I got too lazy to retake them, so... sorry about the ugly door, just look at the cute skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
> The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



Teresa, these are so cute!  I love that Mickey fabric you used!  The girls look gorgeous!



ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



CUTE!  Love the Aurora set especially!



danicaw said:


> They are wonderful! I love the ruffle skirt... its perfect
> Great Job!
> 
> Last night while hubby was putting the kids to bed I got to make a "little wallet" and it turned out pretty cute. Next time I need to use a different interfacing... what I had on hand was a bit to stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took one with the flash and one without... so the colors are a bit different.
> The pattern calls for a sew on snap... which sounded easy enough and I put one on.. then I realized I should have swapped my placement of each part, so I took it off. I am actually thinking velcro might be more the thing?
> So it has 3 slots for cards or whatever.



That's so cute!  Looks like you did a great job!


----------



## NiniMorris

Soooo, if hubby asks how much I spent at Joann's today...do I start with how much I SAVED...$124...or how much I SPENT...$125...

I should be busy for the next few weeks!  

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, I'm back with photos...
As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.
Sunday/Monday Hannah had a fever (up to 102.5) and her surgery has been postponed. If someone cancels, MAYBE she could go on May 6th, however, it's a slim to none chance. She is currently booked for May 25th for her eye surgery and we have to go thru ALL the pre-op appointments again.

Also on Monday Megan went to her Little Blessings program (8-12)
This is in the school where she attends the K3 (preschool) as well.
Well, they went to the gym since it was yucky out and a 5 year old who is known for his lack of attention, hyper activity, etc, ran into her and toppled her over, landed on her and their heads collided. He is twice her size. The teachers were there and they put ice on her head.
I forget if she mentioned a headache that day- but she was fine when I picked her up. Tuesday at preschool a little girl classmate also knocked her over, fell on top of her and she fell backwards and hit her head.
She was complaining of her ear hurting and I gave her tylenol. She woke in middle of night crying about her headaching. I gave her tylenol.
I called the Dr Wed afternoon since she mentioned it again (ear), but they closed early so she could go to a conference, so I spoke to her. She was clearly distracted because she said since she was warm and complaining of her ear maybe an ear infection was brewing. and to call her Thur (again on call because the office is closed Thursdays)
GRRR. I was really upset Thursday, I even called my chiropactor where she goes- and she too was closed and at a conference all day! I also noticed her head was swollen on one side and felt mushy to the touch.

Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma. 
She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.

After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.




ruffled butt




I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I'm back with photos...
> As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.
> Sunday/Monday Hannah had a fever (up to 102.5) and her surgery has been postponed. If someone cancels, MAYBE she could go on May 6th, however, it's a slim to none chance. She is currently booked for May 25th for her eye surgery and we have to go thru ALL the pre-op appointments again.
> 
> Also on Monday Megan went to her Little Blessings program (8-12)
> This is in the school where she attends the K3 (preschool) as well.
> Well, they went to the gym since it was yucky out and a 5 year old who is known for his lack of attention, hyper activity, etc, ran into her and toppled her over, landed on her and their heads collided. He is twice her size. The teachers were there and they put ice on her head.
> I forget if she mentioned a headache that day- but she was fine when I picked her up. Tuesday at preschool a little girl classmate also knocked her over, fell on top of her and she fell backwards and hit her head.
> She was complaining of her ear hurting and I gave her tylenol. She woke in middle of night crying about her headaching. I gave her tylenol.
> I called the Dr Wed afternoon since she mentioned it again (ear), but they closed early so she could go to a conference, so I spoke to her. She was clearly distracted because she said since she was warm and complaining of her ear maybe an ear infection was brewing. and to call her Thur (again on call because the office is closed Thursdays)
> GRRR. I was really upset Thursday, I even called my chiropactor where she goes- and she too was closed and at a conference all day! I also noticed her head was swollen on one side and felt mushy to the touch.
> 
> Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma.
> She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
> She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
> I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.
> 
> After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
> The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
> YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.



Oh i love that clown suit I was a clown one year as a child but not as cute as that.  Great job. Will be praying for your little one.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> I like her!! I must not have checked it out in awhile, I don't remember seeing this.



Personally, I'd beg HeatherSue to make me a monorail design if I were you.  The design itself doesn't stitch out very nice, I had to omit a few design elements because they didn't stitch out very nice...just sayin'    If I had these jackets to do over again, I woulda bugged Heather till she said "yes"   It's two different designs, the front car and then the box car (just incase you were wondering Heather  )



disneymomof1 said:


> I made this dress for Catherine's Big Give.  It is a tinkerbell dress from the criss cross pattern from youcanmakethis.com.  I love how it turned out.  I posted the pics on the big give site, but somehow messed it up.



It love this!!  Beautiful work.  Someday when I don't have a million and two sewing projects sitting around waiting to be completed, I'd really love to join in the Big Give Group too.



LisaZoe said:


> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like before:



  As always, perfection!!



danicaw said:


> Looks like most of your questions were answered... so WELCOME!
> 
> I added the daisy and rick rack.... here is the finished dress... buttons are on it and everything



SUPER CUTE!!  She's gonna make Minnie jealous!



glorib said:


> Again!  LOL!  I've been lazy about taking photos when I've finished a custom.  Needless to say, I've got a few things to share!
> 
> Brother/Sister Fantasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh (for breakfast at Crystal Palace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of things for myself, too - a mickey head rhinestone t-shirt and a minnie dot Amelia shirt from ycmt.  If I get brave, I'll take photos and post them later. . . that means I'd have to do my hair, though!  Maybe tomorrow. . .



All the dresses are adorable, but the Fantasia set and Pooh Bear are my favorites!!  I can't wait to see what you've made for yourself too!



teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!



I LOVE THEM!!  Children in motion are the only photographs taken around here with 4 and 5 year old boys   The girls look so happy 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Sorry to hear about the rough week, but the ouftits are super cute!!  That little clown of yours is a QTpa2T!


----------



## billwendy

Ahhh - what happened to my quote!!!???

NICOLE = I love how cute the girls looked for the Circus!!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I finished my first Heather Sue outfit.  My Tiana is a little off center, but not as off center as it looks.  My dd doesn't mind.

I'm thrilled because my dd LOVES it.

The bottom is a peek a boo skirt and I put the frog in there.  You can't see it in any of the pictures.

I went and looked at sewing machines today and as bad as I want a new one, I think I'm gonna have to stick to my 4 by 4.

The lady showed my a Janome embroidery only machine that had 5 by 7 but I think I'm gonna wait until I can get something with a 6 by 10.  She took my  name down, maybe I'll get lucky and someone will trade one in.

I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread tonight.  I just glanced and saw some really cute things.  I hope I get the chance to comment on them.


----------



## InkspressYourself

ellenbenny said:


> 2 recent creations I made for big gives coming up...  I love how these came out!
> 
> Tink cutie on upcycled tank top and bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mike Wazowski t-shirt with Sully on a flouncy preppy skirt


I love these.  I need the flouncy skirt pattern.



disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have something to contribute.  I have not been on here for several months, lots of computer problems, thankfully just got computer back, then I had surgery this past monday on the ankle I broke last summer.  So now I have time to check out the boards and the big give.  I totally missed Daniel's Big Give, when I didn't have the computer, I am so bummed, but happily following along on Wendy's trip report.
> 
> I made this dress for Catherine's Big Give.  It is a tinkerbell dress from the criss cross pattern from youcanmakethis.com.  I love how it turned out.  I posted the pics on the big give site, but somehow messed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]The fabric is so pretty together.
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had a skirt I made to get photos of how I constructed the apron & pocket. Although I liked how it came out, I decided to do a re-work of it and came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would so wear that
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report the DGD6 made level 4 team in gymnastics!!!  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  She was so excited.  The handed out letters at the end of practice to the ones that made it. She came running to DD and I all excited saying I made it, I made level 4.  In the car she told me she was "duper, duper excited" (instead of super duper).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!
> 
> TeresaJoy,  my dd saw your girls skirts and yelled "I want that.  Make me one right now"  Ummm, ok.  Really honey, I'm not that good or that fast, but thanks for the vote of confidence.
Click to expand...


----------



## InkspressYourself

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I'm back with photos...
> As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.
> Sunday/Monday Hannah had a fever (up to 102.5) and her surgery has been postponed. If someone cancels, MAYBE she could go on May 6th, however, it's a slim to none chance. She is currently booked for May 25th for her eye surgery and we have to go thru ALL the pre-op appointments again.
> 
> Also on Monday Megan went to her Little Blessings program (8-12)
> This is in the school where she attends the K3 (preschool) as well.
> Well, they went to the gym since it was yucky out and a 5 year old who is known for his lack of attention, hyper activity, etc, ran into her and toppled her over, landed on her and their heads collided. He is twice her size. The teachers were there and they put ice on her head.
> I forget if she mentioned a headache that day- but she was fine when I picked her up. Tuesday at preschool a little girl classmate also knocked her over, fell on top of her and she fell backwards and hit her head.
> She was complaining of her ear hurting and I gave her tylenol. She woke in middle of night crying about her headaching. I gave her tylenol.
> I called the Dr Wed afternoon since she mentioned it again (ear), but they closed early so she could go to a conference, so I spoke to her. She was clearly distracted because she said since she was warm and complaining of her ear maybe an ear infection was brewing. and to call her Thur (again on call because the office is closed Thursdays)
> GRRR. I was really upset Thursday, I even called my chiropactor where she goes- and she too was closed and at a conference all day! I also noticed her head was swollen on one side and felt mushy to the touch.
> 
> Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma.
> She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
> She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
> I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.
> 
> After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
> The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
> YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.



That is so scary.  I feel so bad for your little girl.  I hope she feels better soon.  The outfits are adorable!


----------



## glorib

Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.





and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt





Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> Teresa: The skirts are ADORABLE and the girls are so cute in them!
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone used gold metallic thread in their serger? I'm going to do a Christmas Belle and want to do a rolled hem edge on the sleeve organza from this. Am I likely to have "issues" with this?



I haven't used it in my serger, but I think I saw needles to use with the metallic thread. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> One more question:
> 
> I have the brother pe-770 embroidery machine.  It comes with a 5x7 hoop.  Do any of you know if I can purchase a bigger hoop like a 6x10 to use with this machine?  I can't seem to figure this out and if it is a possiblity, I thought I would look into it for mother's day.



It will only do 5X7, but a larger hoop will keep you from having to re hoop a design, if you wanted to do something, like a name under a pattern. 



NiniMorris said:


> Soooo, if hubby asks how much I spent at Joann's today...do I start with how much I SAVED...$124...or how much I SPENT...$125...
> 
> I should be busy for the next few weeks!
> 
> Nini



Why not keep half in the trunk of the car until you need it. Then you can ct those figures in half!! 



InkspressYourself said:


> I finished my first Heather Sue outfit.  My Tiana is a little off center, but not as off center as it looks.  My dd doesn't mind.
> 
> I'm thrilled because my dd LOVES it.
> 
> The bottom is a peek a boo skirt and I put the frog in there.  You can't see it in any of the pictures.
> 
> I went and looked at sewing machines today and as bad as I want a new one, I think I'm gonna have to stick to my 4 by 4.
> 
> The lady showed my a Janome embroidery only machine that had 5 by 7 but I think I'm gonna wait until I can get something with a 6 by 10.  She took my  name down, maybe I'll get lucky and someone will trade one in.
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread tonight.  I just glanced and saw some really cute things.  I hope I get the chance to comment on them.



I think it's darling. I never would have noticed it was off center if you hadn't mentioned it. I just looked at this fabic in Walmart today. I wish I had bought a peice. But I'm trying to finish up some projects I've got at home first.


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTIONFor those of you that work frequently with rolled hems - which is turning out to be a favorite of mine now that I have my serger set corectly - do you have like 3 spools of every overlock thread color under the sun or do you use regular thread sometimes to get particular colors?
> I just took 3 similar shades of green embroidery thread and adjusted my tension settings to get a green rolled hem. It turned out pretty good! So then I was wondering what everyone else does. It is not the most economical solution but works in a pinch I guess!



I only buy 1 spool of thread to do rolled hems...I am super cheap.  I just put it in my upper looper and you can't tell.  The only cones I have more than one of are black and white.  Sometimes if I really want a solid rolled hem that is highly contrasting the fabric color I will get one spool of wooly nylon to put in the upper looper.


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!  It is Carla C's Preppy Skirts e-book.  There are 3 versions of skirts in this e-book, this one is the ruffled version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you. I have that e-book and have never made that version because the pictures in the book look nothing like yours. I'll have to take a second look!



NiniMorris said:


> Soooo, if hubby asks how much I spent at Joann's today...do I start with how much I SAVED...$124...or how much I SPENT...$125...
> 
> I should be busy for the next few weeks!
> 
> Nini


I always answer that question with a question. When he asks what I spent I always ask, Do you really want to know? He usually decides that he doesn't



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I'm back with photos...
> As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.
> Sunday/Monday Hannah had a fever (up to 102.5) and her surgery has been postponed. If someone cancels, MAYBE she could go on May 6th, however, it's a slim to none chance. She is currently booked for May 25th for her eye surgery and we have to go thru ALL the pre-op appointments again.
> 
> Also on Monday Megan went to her Little Blessings program (8-12)
> This is in the school where she attends the K3 (preschool) as well.
> Well, they went to the gym since it was yucky out and a 5 year old who is known for his lack of attention, hyper activity, etc, ran into her and toppled her over, landed on her and their heads collided. He is twice her size. The teachers were there and they put ice on her head.
> I forget if she mentioned a headache that day- but she was fine when I picked her up. Tuesday at preschool a little girl classmate also knocked her over, fell on top of her and she fell backwards and hit her head.
> She was complaining of her ear hurting and I gave her tylenol. She woke in middle of night crying about her headaching. I gave her tylenol.
> I called the Dr Wed afternoon since she mentioned it again (ear), but they closed early so she could go to a conference, so I spoke to her. She was clearly distracted because she said since she was warm and complaining of her ear maybe an ear infection was brewing. and to call her Thur (again on call because the office is closed Thursdays)
> GRRR. I was really upset Thursday, I even called my chiropactor where she goes- and she too was closed and at a conference all day! I also noticed her head was swollen on one side and felt mushy to the touch.
> 
> Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma.
> She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
> She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
> I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.
> 
> After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
> The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
> YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.


The outfits are adorable. I am so sorry that Megan was injured. I think I would find a new preschool!


----------



## NiniMorris

Sally...that is a good idea...but I have a mini van...no hiding there!



RMAMom said:


> I always answer that question with a question. When he asks what I spent I always ask, Do you really want to know? He usually decides that he doesn't



LOL...my hubby's only comment was with all that fabric I could not have possibly stayed on budget..I told him I came in 25 under budget...he then said he didn't want to know what my budget was!



Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."



I love the tops!!  And I love that saying!!  I need one for every room of my house   Sewing is just so much more fun than CLEANING- ick!


----------



## billwendy

I like your Grown Up Minnie Top too!!!!! Have a ball wearing it ! You look adorable~!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

glorib said:


>



That is SOOOO cute!!  If I didn't despise my arms so much that I never wore anything sleeveless, I'd absolutely wear that to the parks!!  Hmmm, maybe I need to lift weights between now and December.  OK, maybe some jumping jacks, too.


----------



## GoofyG

Off Topic



Just wanted to say how PROUD I am about miss Ellarie.  She got evaluated on Wednesday and found out on Friday that she made level 4 team in gymnastics.  She is so exctied  and she did her best, I'm just so proud of her.  She is just now old enough to compete, so here is to a year of busy schedules.  The sad part is doesn't look like trip to the world will be happening as much.


----------



## billwendy

GoofyG said:


> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say how PROUD I am about miss Ellarie.  She got evaluated on Wednesday and found out on Friday that she made level 4 team in gymnastics.  She is so exctied  and she did her best, I'm just so proud of her.  She is just now old enough to compete, so here is to a year of busy schedules.  The sad part is doesn't look like trip to the world will be happening as much.



Way to go Ellarie!!!!

Just updated Daniel's trip report!  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36492050#post36492050


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!  It is Carla C's Preppy Skirts e-book.  There are 3 versions of skirts in this e-book, this one is the ruffled version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oh wow...I would never have guessed.  I have that pattern but haven't made any of them yet.  



glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."



Cute shirts.  You look great in them.

Well, I worked on my quilts today....completely finished one of 3 and the other 2 are 95% done.  Does anyone know of any embroidery designs for quilt labels?  I need to put a label on the back of them and I thought maybe I could embroider them since I have a machine now.


----------



## eyor44

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I'm back with photos...
> As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma.
> She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
> She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
> I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.
> 
> After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
> The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
> YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.



Love the clown outfit. I pray she will be okay and not in any more collisions for a while.


----------



## disneylover2005

Thank you everyone who answered my questions! I would quote them but I dont know how!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Teresa: The skirts are ADORABLE and the girls are so cute in them!
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: Has anyone used gold metallic thread in their serger? I'm going to do a Christmas Belle and want to do a rolled hem edge on the sleeve organza from this. Am I likely to have "issues" with this?



Thanks Janet! 

When I made the Tiana dress, I used a regular gold metellic thread in my serger. I didn't have any trouble with it. 



ellenbenny said:


> I love these, and I love the pattern.  I think they look great on your girls, and a very grown up look with the 3 ruffles on the back.
> .


Thank you! I have to admit that I was pleased that I only had to do three ruffles for each skirt! I love the look of ruffles, but I HATE ruffling! 



billwendy said:


> Waaay cute!! I love them - the girls look great! I bet they are excited about your trip!!!!



Thanks Wendy!!! We are ALL getting excited! Even Brian was telling me how excited he was about it today! 



ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



I just love these!!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Love the skirts and your fabric choices.  These turned out great and look good on them.  They look like they are having fun.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  I hope ya'll have a great time.



Thanks!! I can't believe my trip is so close! 


danicaw said:


> They are wonderful! I love the ruffle skirt... its perfect
> Great Job!
> 
> Last night while hubby was putting the kids to bed I got to make a "little wallet" and it turned out pretty cute. Next time I need to use a different interfacing... what I had on hand was a bit to stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took one with the flash and one without... so the colors are a bit different.
> The pattern calls for a sew on snap... which sounded easy enough and I put one on.. then I realized I should have swapped my placement of each part, so I took it off. I am actually thinking velcro might be more the thing?
> So it has 3 slots for cards or whatever.


That is so cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Long story short, she was seen yesterday morning. She did have a concussion, she has a LARGE (4"x4") hematoma.
> She can "maintain normal activities" but she can't run around, and another head injury right now would be very bad.
> She is doing okay- but if her head gets touched or even slightly bumped at all she will cry in pain.
> I have decided to keep her with my Mon-Wed and the jury is out on preschool for Thursday.



Thanks Nicole. 

Wow, Poor little girl!! I'm so sorry that happened to her! I'm glad you were able to get her seen. 

The clown outfit turned out really cute!!! I love the picture of all three of you together!!! Adorable! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE THEM!!  Children in motion are the only photographs taken around here with 4 and 5 year old boys   The girls look so happy



They were having a VERY good time!!! And, they kept thanking me for their skirts, which made me 



InkspressYourself said:


>


SOOOOO cute!!!!!! 



InkspressYourself said:


> TeresaJoy,  my dd saw your girls skirts and yelled "I want that.  Make me one right now"  Ummm, ok.  Really honey, I'm not that good or that fast, but thanks for the vote of confidence.



Oh, I love hearing that!!! Thanks for telling me! 



glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."



Lori, you look adorable!! I think the tops look nice on you! Now, you are making me wish I had made myself something for our trip! 



birdie757 said:


> I only buy 1 spool of thread to do rolled hems...I am super cheap.  I just put it in my upper looper and you can't tell.  The only cones I have more than one of are black and white.  Sometimes if I really want a solid rolled hem that is highly contrasting the fabric color I will get one spool of wooly nylon to put in the upper looper.



That's what I usually do too!   I use to have some really neat metallic wooly nylon, but I haven't been able to find it lately!


----------



## visitingapril09

glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."




I think it looks fabulous and I think it will be just fine!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Sally...that is a good idea...but I have a mini van...no hiding there!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...my hubby's only comment was with all that fabric I could not have possibly stayed on budget..I told him I came in 25 under budget...he then said he didn't want to know what my budget was!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



My excuse is usually "I'm going to copy an outfit I saw on , can you believe it's going for $$$?!"  He then thinks I got a great deal, and I'm incredibly talented!  We just don't talk about the times I bid on and won an awesome LisaZoe outfit.  Those just seem to magically appear in Rebecca's closet.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Well, I worked on my quilts today....completely finished one of 3 and the other 2 are 95% done.  Does anyone know of any embroidery designs for quilt labels?  I need to put a label on the back of them and I thought maybe I could embroider them since I have a machine now.



digistitches has several label sets:

http://digistitches.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=189

Here is a free one from SWAK
http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/featured-products/SWAK_op_FreeCountryGardenLabel_4x4.htm


----------



## eyor44

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments about my Mickey Ball Gown. We did have a fabulous time. One of those once in a life time events.


----------



## eyor44

glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt



I love both of the shirts you made. The Minnie Dot looks so cool. Perfect for sunny Florida.


----------



## aksunshine

glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."


I LOVE the first one the most! I think it looks GREAT!!!! So cute!



InkspressYourself said:


> I finished my first Heather Sue outfit.  My Tiana is a little off center, but not as off center as it looks.  My dd doesn't mind.
> 
> I'm thrilled because my dd LOVES it.
> 
> The bottom is a peek a boo skirt and I put the frog in there.  You can't see it in any of the pictures.
> 
> I went and looked at sewing machines today and as bad as I want a new one, I think I'm gonna have to stick to my 4 by 4.
> 
> The lady showed my a Janome embroidery only machine that had 5 by 7 but I think I'm gonna wait until I can get something with a 6 by 10.  She took my  name down, maybe I'll get lucky and someone will trade one in.
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread tonight.  I just glanced and saw some really cute things.  I hope I get the chance to comment on them.


Awww...Look at her go! Very cute!



disneylover2005 said:


> Thank you everyone who answered my questions! I would quote them but I dont know how!


Hi there! To quote several people, for each person click the "+" at the bottom of their post, it will turn red and have a "-". After you clickedall of your "+", on the last person click quote. It will multi-quote everyone you chose! Have fun! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My excuse is usually "I'm going to copy an outfit I saw on , can you believe it's going for $$$?!"  He then thinks I got a great deal, and I'm incredibly talented!  We just don't talk about the times I bid on and won an awesome LisaZoe outfit.  Those just seem to magically appear in Rebecca's closet.



LOL Nanci!!!


----------



## aksunshine

After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.

Front





Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)





Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> Lisa said it was ok if I share these pictures of the Audrey skirts I made. I'm so excited, this pattern is SOOOOOO cute!!!!! Both of my girls absolutely loved their skirts!!!!
> 
> Here is Lydia in hers (this is size 7/8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Arminda's is a 10/12:
> The sun was in her eyes, so she is squinching up her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of them together so I could get a front and a back picture at the same time, but they would NOT hold still!!! They were very excited, and just wouldn't stop moving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!



I love the skirts Teresa! OM goodness! 5 days! You better get to work girl! lol! Have a great time on vacation!



ellenbenny said:


> These are the big give items I finished to go with the Mike Wazowski outfit I posted the other day...  for Seth's big give.
> I'm ready to ship.  I'll post these on the big give board, and I'm ready for an address.
> 
> The Aurora top is much closer to the pink color in the polka dots in real life, this picture makes it look kind of red.



Adorable! Too cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I'm back with photos...
> As many of your who read my FB page know, It's been a stressful week for me.
> 
> 
> After going to the doctors she went to her circus. It was really cute. They all pretended (with the teachers encouragement) that a large playhouse was on fire. And then brought in a big toy fire truck to put the fire out- but that didnt work, so they run and get their spray water bottles and spray the house, then spray the audience- they were the best act!
> The little girl I made the dress for was afraid of the crowds so I really didnt get to take pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make something for Hannah to match her sister....I really love this outfit, I made the pants in 1 hour at midnight!!!
> YOu can see thru the painted smile that Megan isn't at her best here- she didnt end up having much of a nap and was a bit cranky.



I am sorry to hear about your week. I hope everything get's better soon! An entire week of stress really hurts so hugs for you! The clown outfit is amazing! You did such a great job and your daughters look so cute!  I bet your little clown was the star of the show!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Just needed to say that...I feel better now!
> 
> Will June get here SOON!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful stuff everyone...back to work now!






disneymomof1 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


SO pretty! 



Cibahwewah said:


>


Aww..cute! One way to save on buttons would be to cover your own buttons with some Disney fabric.  You just buy the little button kit and it's really easy to do. 


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.


I was wondering why I hadn't seen you around much!  I'm sad that you're not going to sew anymore.



LisaZoe said:


>


LOVE IT!  Actually, I love both versions!



NaeNae said:


> I'm happy to report the DGD6 made level 4 team in gymnastics!!! Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  She was so excited.  The handed out letters at the end of practice to the ones that made it. She came running to DD and I all excited saying I made it, I made level 4.  In the car she told me she was "duper, duper excited" (instead of super duper).


Yay Ellarie!!  You must be so proud!



disneylover2005 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been following this forum for about two weeks now and I just wanted to say that all you ladies are amazing. Before I found you guys I didn't even know you could possibly sew like that, my eyes have been opened!
> 
> Well I have a couple questions to ask if anyone is up to answering them. First off let me say that I'm very new to sewing, I have only done curtains intell recently I "tired to make a baby quilt for my daughter" which still isn't finished. So I can practically sew in a straight line and that's it.
> 
> My hubby just got me a brand spankin new sewing machine for my birthday since I want to start making my kids clothes. It's a Necchi (is that a good brand/machine)?
> 
> So here goes some questions...
> #1 What do you recommend to have for sewing besides a sewing machine?
> #2 what's the difference to buying patterns on ycmi or a pattern from walmart (McCalls)? Which do you prefer?
> #3 How in the heck do you all make perfect appliques? I have watched the video on the front page and I'm still lost. How do you get the head so big and the eyes perfect, etc.
> #4 Does anyone use the cricut to cut their fabric?
> 
> I have more but I forgot.  So thanks for your time and I look forward to some feedback!


It looks like most of your questions have been answered pretty well, so I'll just say  to the thread!!



eyor44 said:


>


That sounds like so much fun!  You all look gorgeous!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for your continued prayers, guys- My dad got moved to a skilled nursing/rehab facility and is doing well; my uncle is in a coma after a lot of complications and we just don't know at this point what will happen; the dog seems to be doing a bit better.  Sorry I'm not posting more; I am trying to keep up, it's just a rough few weeks over here


  I'm sorry things have been so difficult lately.



danicaw said:


>


Now it's PERFECT!  Love it with the ricrac and the daisy!



tmh0206 said:


> I am so excited! I just finished my last class and now I will be free to do more of the things i want to do, like sew and be creative and spend time with my beautiful grandbabies!!! thanks to all who gave responses on what the topic of my theatre research paper was going to be.  I ended up with a title of "Disney makes theatre family friendly" which allowed me to focus on the magic of disney and all the fun family entertainment available.  I feel pretty confident that my grade will be good, so thanks again, and if I can figure my camera out, I will be posting things soon!


I wanna see pictures!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Weekend! Love everything posted - my goodness the talent just overflows!!! Love the Big Give things too!! ADORABLE!!
> 
> I just finished up the Sea World part of Daniels trip!! If you want to follow along its here...
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36481705&posted=1#post36481705
> 
> Thanks!!


Thanks for letting us know! I'll be reading it today!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am beginning to doubt my color choices for Joci's Dory dress. I picked an A-line. I have a marblized-ish orange color picked out to put Dory and a phrase on  - I have a cream color with multi-color dots of different sizes on it as an accent ruffle on the bottom but I don't know if I am liking the mostly orange right now. I could use it as the lining and use the dots as the main side - do you think Dory would get lost among the dots? I was thinking I could make DOry on a solid color and cut it out as a big dot and sew it on the cream color and use that background color for the ruffle on the bottom. Which I like that idea. Or I could not do a ruffle at all but this dress is for the girly-girl in our family. Yeah - have to have some kind of ruffle.........ideas? remember it is midnight here. I leave in T-minus 80 hours and have 2 overnight shifts to work between now and then...


Could you post pictures of your fabric?  From what I'm picturing in my head- I think Dory would look best on the orange fabric.  If you put her on the dots, she will probably get lost.



teresajoy said:


> I plan to use this pattern for the Universal Studios / Dr. Seussish skirt too. I am still planning that one though. I need to hurry, look at my ticker!


I know I already told you this, but I just adore these skirts!  The girls look so cute in them!!!!  I love the blue Mickey fabric with the yellow, black, and red!  



ellenbenny said:


>


TOO CUTE! 



danicaw said:


> I took one with the flash and one without... so the colors are a bit different.
> The pattern calls for a sew on snap... which sounded easy enough and I put one on.. then I realized I should have swapped my placement of each part, so I took it off. I am actually thinking velcro might be more the thing?
> So it has 3 slots for cards or whatever.


Such a cute little wallet!  I hate sewing on snaps, so I would probably go with the velcro.



NiniMorris said:


> Soooo, if hubby asks how much I spent at Joann's today...do I start with how much I SAVED...$124...or how much I SPENT...$125...
> 
> I should be busy for the next few weeks!
> 
> Nini


Definitely start with how much you saved. I also like the other idea of leaving 1/2 of it in the car.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Her clown outfit turned out SO cute!  I love all the embellishments you added!  I don't think it looks like too much at all, it's a clown outfit after all!  I'm so sorry you've had such a rough week.   



InkspressYourself said:


>


I just love the look on her face in this picture (I hope I quoted the right picture).  I'd say she's really happy with her new outfit!  GREAT job!



glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!  Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."


LOVE your shirts!!!  You look so cute in the minnie dot!  I also love that sign!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> That is SOOOO cute!!  If I didn't despise my arms so much that I never wore anything sleeveless, I'd absolutely wear that to the parks!!  Hmmm, maybe I need to lift weights between now and December.  OK, maybe some jumping jacks, too.


So, do you think I can get arms of steel in the next 20 days before our trip?  Me either. 



GoofyG said:


> Just wanted to say how PROUD I am about miss Ellarie.  She got evaluated on Wednesday and found out on Friday that she made level 4 team in gymnastics.  She is so exctied and she did her best, I'm just so proud of her.  She is just now old enough to compete, so here is to a year of busy schedules.  The sad part is doesn't look like trip to the world will be happening as much.


That is so awesome!!!



aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



It is beautiful, Alicia.  I read the poem on the back, just perfect.


----------



## HeatherSue

Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.  

Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.

The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



It's beautiful!!!  What a tribute!  I'm getting all teary now.  Glad everything came together.


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.



Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. I have officially stopped sewing. I even have some projects unfinished, I'm just completely done. I will be giving away my fabric and a few of my machines soon, so I will keep you all posted... most likely on facebook. I have been lurking and admiring everyone's new creations.


I am Nicole Keating on Facebook, can you friend me?
I hope everything is okay, funny I was just thinking of an Aurora-esqe outfit you did a while ago...


HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.



okay, well you should do the same thing next time you do modeling shots- love the affect!
This skirt is gorgeous, I need to beg Lisa to let me test for her. Love Jennifer's fabrics in it!


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.



Very pretty, can't wait to get the pattern!


----------



## sweetstitches

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....





The stone looks beautiful, and the poem you wrote was really beautiful also.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....


Beautiful!!!  I'll be in Disney on Levi's birthday.  I'll be thinking of you and your angel.


----------



## rie'smom

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



I'm happy you were able to get his headstone. The poem you wrote is beautiful. I remember seeing Levi in pictures you took of outfits that you had hand sewn. He truly is an angel. God Bless you and yours.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Well.......... Kirsta was being semi sort of co-operative. I got her to try some things on to show you. But only on over her existing outfit with petti skirt, that she was playing in.

Anyone recognise this fabric? I knew what I wanted, but I spent over a year looking for something to co-ordinate with it.  I wish I had more. I'd love to make my 4yo neice an outfit similar to this. 











You've seen this one:






And we'll do a Pirate day:


----------



## SallyfromDE

How'd I get a duplicate????


----------



## billwendy

Sally - those pictures of Kirsta are just too cute!! lol!!! ahhh, cooperation!!! you did a GREAT job on all of them!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.
















tHANK yOU kATHY FOR doRY it was a life saver! 
took more sudafed - i have been stuffed and sneezing all night and it got worse as soon as I walked out the door of the hospital. Going to bed. Have to get up at 530pm- go back to work- bleeah!! But still doing the happy dance because it is the last shift before vaca! 
Will finish Juliet's Squirt top tomorrow. try to nap and maybe make 3 cutie Ts. get the girls in bed and then iron dresses and pack! Yeah!


----------



## HeatherSue

SallyfromDE said:


>


I still have that fabric, too!  You found the perfect fabric to go with it- not an easy feat!  I am loving that every outfit you made has some unique fabric in it.  Everything looks great!

Too funny that she would only model if she didn't actually have to change clothes!  I tortured my kids this morning to try on some of their summer clothes from last year to see what still fit.  They were not pleased.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tHANK yOU kATHY FOR doRY it was a life saver!
> took more sudafed - i have been stuffed and sneezing all night and it got worse as soon as I walked out the door of the hospital. Going to bed. Have to get up at 530pm- go back to work- bleeah!! But still doing the happy dance because it is the last shift before vaca!
> Will finish Juliet's Squirt top tomorrow. try to nap and maybe make 3 cutie Ts. get the girls in bed and then iron dresses and pack! Yeah!



Wow, this turned out great!!  I think it looks really cute how you put Dory on a solid fabric inside a circle!  Very clever!  LOVE the "Just Keep Swimming" text!  Too cute!!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


>



I love it!  Your daughter is beautiful!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>




I love it!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....


That is beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time.  The toys on the front are my undoing.  Bless your heart.



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.


I love this pattern.  I really like the flowers on the front.



SallyfromDE said:


> Well.......... Kirsta was being semi sort of co-operative. I got her to try some things on to show you. But only on over her existing outfit with petti skirt, that she was playing in.
> 
> Anyone recognise this fabric? I knew what I wanted, but I spent over a year looking for something to co-ordinate with it.  I wish I had more. I'd love to make my 4yo neice an outfit similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll do a Pirate day:


I love the look on her face.  I'm glad she endured the pictures, because the outfits are adorable.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tHANK yOU kATHY FOR doRY it was a life saver!
> took more sudafed - i have been stuffed and sneezing all night and it got worse as soon as I walked out the door of the hospital. Going to bed. Have to get up at 530pm- go back to work- bleeah!! But still doing the happy dance because it is the last shift before vaca!
> Will finish Juliet's Squirt top tomorrow. try to nap and maybe make 3 cutie Ts. get the girls in bed and then iron dresses and pack! Yeah!


Wow, Dory in a bubble!  I love love love the ruffle on the bottom.  Wow.


I'm so excited because I just booked a trip for Sept.  We will be there from the 11th to the 18th.  I convinced my dh to drive, I hope it goes smoothly.  Flying just stresses me out anymore, between luggage fees and things you can't have on carryons and lining up and waiting, it just stresses me out.

Since we are driving, we are able to bring a friend of my oldest dd's with us, so I'm excited about that too!

I finally got reservations for Chef Mickey's.  We've never eaten there and it has been more elusive to me than Cinderella's Royal Breakfast.

I need to really get sewing


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

here are some pillowcases I made for Tyler's Big Give!!


----------



## babynala

Wow, you guys have been busy creating some beautiful things.  It took me 3 days to catch up on this thread since I have not been on here since before Easter.  We have been very busy since before spring break.  I have done some sewing so I will post those when I get a chance.  

Congratulations to all the expecting moms.  I imagine you will be busy making lots of pink outfits in the coming months.  An early Happy Mother's day to all the moms (and grandmas) - no matter how your children came to be in your lives your kids know you are their mom and that is all that matters.  

Thanks for sharing all the pictures of the kids when they were babies.  It is fun to see them now and then.  

You have been posting some great work and I love seeing the kids in your creations.  I have been enjoying the pictures of the "Big Kids" in their Disneywear also.  You are all so talented.  

Now that I am caught up I guess I can get back to sewing but I think I will read Wendy's trip report first!

I know lots of you are heading to the parks soon so I hope you have a great time.


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



What a beautiful memorial to your son.  Your poem brought me to tears.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> here are some pillowcases I made for Tyler's Big Give!!



Really nice! I'm sure they will love them.  

I am still working on Tyler's big give, waiting for my 'new' machine to get back from the shop so I can do a BIG applique.  Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## ellenbenny

Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!


----------



## rie'smom

ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!



Just say it's mustard! It looks more authentic to have a stain on an apron anyway!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

SallyfromDE said:


> I came across a site called DenverFabrics.com  They have tons of fabrics. I found a light Aqua knit that I've been looking for, the last 2 years. I just ordered, so I can't say yet how shipping goes.
> 
> Any know a good site for trims? DenverFabrics had trims, but not a gigantic selection.



I have never ordered online but I frequently shop at their main store which is about 5minutes from my house. They have a ton of fabric.



Love the headstone. It's beautiful.



aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.



That turned out so cute!!


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!




Really cute!!


----------



## babynala

Here are the few things that I have made recently:

Tink dress with Easy Fit pants for my 2 year old niece (thanks for the tip and directions to add the elastic under the arm holes)





A Diego baseball outfit for my 3 1/2 year old nephew





A hawaiian shirt that I made for my husband to wear to the Jimmy Buffet concert last week.  I used a Simplicity pattern and have to say that I was more then a little frustrated.  There is no way I could have done this pattern without having first done CarlaC's bowling shirt.  
Front:




Back:




A close up the applique.  This was the first thing that I have done that was more complicated then a Minnie Head but it wasn't too bad (of course I could not have done it without HeatherSue's tutorial and all the great inspiration from this board)


----------



## Granna4679

InkspressYourself said:


> I finished my first Heather Sue outfit.  My Tiana is a little off center, but not as off center as it looks.  My dd doesn't mind.
> 
> I'm thrilled because my dd LOVES it.
> I'm looking forward to catching up on this thread tonight.  I just glanced and saw some really cute things.  I hope I get the chance to comment on them.



Cute outfit and I love her face in this picture!



aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



Oh my goodness.  That is just beautiful!  It made me cry!  Absolutely wonderful poem, and the fact that you wrote it makes it even more special.




HeatherSue said:


> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.



Gosh Tessa looks beautiful in these pictures....I like whatever setting your camera is on.  The skirt is adorable and Jennifer's fabric is perfect for it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.


I commented on FB but I just have to say AGAIN....I love this!



ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!



Cute, cute, cute!  And I can't even see the stain.  

Thanks for the links for the labels.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, I am the proud new owner of a box of fabric scraps.  Well, it just so happens it has a ton of animal print (furry!!) fabric already cut in strips that would lend themselves perfectly to a strip work skirt.  My question...would it be too much to have all animal print panels?  I think I'll pair it with a red t and put a red strip across the bottom (for DNiece at AK).  Should I put a red panel between animal prints?

Also, I'm dying to use the film strip applique (seriously, Heather, can't get it out of my head!!).  My mom has a friend who embroiders/appliques as her job (after an aneurism, she cannot hold a typical job, so she does craft shows).  If she isn't busy, she would probably do it for me.  What should I pay her for the work?  I'm thinking three kids' shirts (and I really want one myself, too!!!).  I know she won't ask for anything (or expect it), but I wouldn't feel right not offering something.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Alicia, Levi's headstone is gorgeous. I believe I first reading about your family when I first started reading the DisBoutique boards and have never forgotten you and your precious little man.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Castle Creations~I hope everything is okay with you. Your daughters are too beautiful and you have the most amazing creations. Your creations were the first ones I ever saw that made me drool and know somehow, some day, I had to know how to do a portion of what you did. I'm sorry to hear you won't be sewing but thank you for sharing with us your beautiful work.


----------



## eyor44

aksunshine said:


> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It's beautiful Alicia.


----------



## eyor44

I made a couple of shirts for my neice (17) who leaves for her Make A Wish trip this Friday. They'll be arriving to Disney just as I am leaving. 

I made Make A Wish shirts for her, her DB and DSis.





I had an extra shirt, so I made her favorite character, Stitch. 





The little hands are DD hiding.  Thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction for finding the transfers.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



Just beautiful, the headstone and the poem.  Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## PrincessKell

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



Its beautiful. The poem brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Tweevil

Alicia,
The memorial stone is beautiful.


----------



## disneymomof1

Does anyone have a Janome 300E embroidery machine?  I really want to get one ASAP, I am off work for a few weeks (ankle surgery) and I really can't go shopping at local stores because I can't drive. But I will have plenty of time to learn to use it. I know alot of you all get hoop envy with only having the a 5 x 7 hoop, is the hoop envy really that bad.  Just not sure I can swing a machine with a 6 x 10 hoop right now.  Looks like I could get a Janome 300E for $899.  Any thoughts ??!!  Thanks


----------



## DisneyKings

Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



Alicia, it's just beautiful.   And, I love that you and Gabriel are in the picture too. 



Haganfam5 said:


> I love the skirts Teresa! OM goodness! 5 days! You better get to work girl! lol! Have a great time on vacation!



Thank you! I'm starting to get nervous!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I know I already told you this, but I just adore these skirts!  The girls look so cute in them!!!!  I love the blue Mickey fabric with the yellow, black, and red!



Why thank you Heather! 



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.



Tessa looks beautiful! I love your skirt, it's so pretty!!!!





SallyfromDE said:


> Well.......... Kirsta was being semi sort of co-operative. I got her to try some things on to show you. But only on over her existing outfit with petti skirt, that she was playing in.
> 
> Anyone recognise this fabric? I knew what I wanted, but I spent over a year looking for something to co-ordinate with it.  I wish I had more. I'd love to make my 4yo neice an outfit similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll do a Pirate day:



I love what you did with the fabric from Camelotcats!!! It looks so cute!!! I was just thinking that I'd like to make Carla's ruffle skirt with it. 

The Snow Whit looks really cute on! And, I LOVE the pirate outfit!!! Where did you find that fabric?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Dory dress most of the way done - have to decide on fasteners. It needs to be ironed better and the pics are not straight but there it is.



WOW!!! This really turned out cute!!!! I love Dory in a bubble!! and, that ruffle is gorgeous! 



InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so excited because I just booked a trip for Sept.  We will be there from the 11th to the 18th.  I convinced my dh to drive, I hope it goes smoothly.  Flying just stresses me out anymore, between luggage fees and things you can't have on carryons and lining up and waiting, it just stresses me out.
> 
> Since we are driving, we are able to bring a friend of my oldest dd's with us, so I'm excited about that too!
> 
> I finally got reservations for Chef Mickey's.  We've never eaten there and it has been more elusive to me than Cinderella's Royal Breakfast.
> 
> I need to really get sewing


I kind of miss driving down. Flying makes me very stressed too!  You guys are going to have a great time! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> here are some pillowcases I made for Tyler's Big Give!!


These are really cute Wendy! 



ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!



Ellen, I LOOVE this outfit!!! The fabrics are perfect together, and that apron is just adorable!!! I can't see where the yellow bled. 



rie'smom said:


> Just say it's mustard! It looks more authentic to have a stain on an apron anyway!!



Did you get another tag? I don't remember the toilet paper one. 



babynala said:


> Here are the few things that I have made recently:
> 
> Tink dress with Easy Fit pants for my 2 year old niece (thanks for the tip and directions to add the elastic under the arm holes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Diego baseball outfit for my 3 1/2 year old nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hawaiian shirt that I made for my husband to wear to the Jimmy Buffet concert last week.  I used a Simplicity pattern and have to say that I was more then a little frustrated.  There is no way I could have done this pattern without having first done CarlaC's bowling shirt.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up the applique.  This was the first thing that I have done that was more complicated then a Minnie Head but it wasn't too bad (of course I could not have done it without HeatherSue's tutorial and all the great inspiration from this board)



I love the kids outfits!!! And, your husband's shirt is wonderful!!! How cool that you got to sew something for him! 



eyor44 said:


> I made a couple of shirts for my neice (17) who leaves for her Make A Wish trip this Friday. They'll be arriving to Disney just as I am leaving.
> 
> I made Make A Wish shirts for her, her DB and DSis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra shirt, so I made her favorite character, Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little hands are DD hiding.  Thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction for finding the transfers.



I didn't realize your niece was going on a Wish trip. I hope she has a great time! Are they staying at GKTW? 



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):



I was hoping it was warm when we get there! 

I'm glad you posted this picture, now I know what/who  I'm looking for!


----------



## billwendy

Do you think Zoey is trying to tell me something? I am NOT packing her in with the pillowcases!!!


----------



## billwendy

DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):



I am totally in love with your shirt!! ITs AWESOME and totally zebra like!! I'd love to make one, but not sure it would have the same effect with my 4x4 hoop - but, maybe I'll try!!! Great job!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> I was hoping it was warm when we get there!
> 
> I'm glad you posted this picture, now I know what/who  I'm looking for!



Well, it was down-right HOT today!  I think it will be back to warm by the time you get here.

That's why I took & posted that pic!  



billwendy said:


> I am totally in love with your shirt!! ITs AWESOME and totally zebra like!! I'd love to make one, but not sure it would have the same effect with my 4x4 hoop - but, maybe I'll try!!! Great job!



Thanks!  My DH did not act too impressed, so I was hoping it looked zebra-like.  I did the 5x7 on the side for mine.  It certainly was quick & easy to do!


----------



## eyor44

DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):


Another Disser at the World! I'll be joining you tomorrow.  Love your shirt. 



teresajoy said:


> I didn't realize your niece was going on a Wish trip. I hope she has a great time! Are they staying at GKTW?



Yes, they are staying at GKTW. Problem though, DNeice is sick right now running a fever and complaining of sever stomach aches. She sees a doctor tomorrow morning (Monday). Hasn't done this in months. I hope it is only the excitement that is making her sick.


----------



## NaeNae

Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.





  I made this dress for DGD4 to wear for her Easter program at preschool.  When she was getting dressed that morning, she pulled on it so hard that she ripped the skirt from the bodice and didn't get to wear it.   I repaired it and she loves it.

DGD4 had a Princess & the Frog birthday party.  I made her a special outfit for her party.  She didn't want to stop playing for me to take her picture.





The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.

I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.


----------



## billwendy

EEyor - I hope your neice feels better really quick!!! GKTW is so awesome!! We just got back from there and had a ball!! Make sure they pack an empty bag to bring back stuff in!!!! She  will get spoiled!!

NaeNAe - beautiful!! and that alligator cake is so cool!!

Almost done my trip report - another installment is finished...its in 2 parts because of the amt of pictures !! I think you will have to scroll up a post to see the first part...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36503301&posted=1#post36503300


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> That's the readers digest version, shared to let y'all know that it truly doesn't matter how our families are formed; that it is love that makes us mothers, not biology.  And that it's ok to grieve a birth experience that was different than we dreamed about when we first got married, or thought about kids.


Thanks for shaing and saying that.  My birth experience was tough and I still regret so many things that happened, but when I find myself obsessing I try to remind myself that all I prayed for was a healthy baby - and she is and that is an incredible blessing.  If I get the chance to do this again, I will try for a better experience, but I know that I don't get to choose how things will work out in the end 


froggy33 said:


> Good luck!


How old is she in these pictures??  I am trying to think of what to make my DD for her first trip(s). . .



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


This came out so cute!!!  What pattern did you use again??  My MIL made my DH this costume when he was a toddler - so I'd love to find it for her to make DD one when she gets older!



aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....


((HUGS))!!!!  The poem is incredible and has me in tears.  But you are right - you'll have him to hold again one day!


----------



## ellenbenny

disneymomof1 said:


> Does anyone have a Janome 300E embroidery machine?  I really want to get one ASAP, I am off work for a few weeks (ankle surgery) and I really can't go shopping at local stores because I can't drive. But I will have plenty of time to learn to use it. I know alot of you all get hoop envy with only having the a 5 x 7 hoop, is the hoop envy really that bad.  Just not sure I can swing a machine with a 6 x 10 hoop right now.  Looks like I could get a Janome 300E for $899.  Any thoughts ??!!  Thanks



Sorry, I don't have that machine.  I can say that I bought a Singer Futura CE-250 which only goes to 4.5" x 6.67" and while I love it, I did start having hoop envy.  I recently bought a "new" used machine that goes up to 7x12, but I took it in for service so I really haven't gotten to play yet.  I was happy with my small hoop for about 3 years, and I still do love my Singer (even though most people here don't), but wanted the bigger hoop and more automated features of the brother I'm getting.



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):



I really do love the shirt, I may have to do something like that for me for our Dec trip.



NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for DGD4 to wear for her Easter program at preschool.  When she was getting dressed that morning, she pulled on it so hard that she ripped the skirt from the bodice and didn't get to wear it.   I repaired it and she loves it.
> 
> DGD4 had a Princess & the Frog birthday party.  I made her a special outfit for her party.  She didn't want to stop playing for me to take her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.
> 
> I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.



I love the tiana outfit!  The cake is great too, such a good idea!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi- It's Simplicity 9806, it's out of print, but you can find it around. from the 1980s I think.
Use a larger strip of bias tape on the neck.
BUY LOTS of rick rack! I think it took 3 or 4 packages. So look on the "bolts" of rick rack first maybe.

AND....did you know they aren't Pom-Poms...they are Pom PONS!


----------



## aksunshine

HeatherSue said:


> It is beautiful, Alicia.  I read the poem on the back, just perfect.





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> It's beautiful!!!  What a tribute!  I'm getting all teary now.  Glad everything came together.





sweetstitches said:


> The stone looks beautiful, and the poem you wrote was really beautiful also.





lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!!!  I'll be in Disney on Levi's birthday.  I'll be thinking of you and your angel.


If you are in Mk, ride Dumbo for us! I'd love a picture.


rie'smom said:


> I'm happy you were able to get his headstone. The poem you wrote is beautiful. I remember seeing Levi in pictures you took of outfits that you had hand sewn. He truly is an angel. God Bless you and yours.


It's hard to believe that has been so long ago.


InkspressYourself said:


> That is beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time.  The toys on the front are my undoing.  Bless your heart.
> 
> I need to really get sewing





babynala said:


> What a beautiful memorial to your son.  Your poem brought me to tears.





PrincessMickey said:


> I have never ordered online but I frequently shop at their main store which is about 5minutes from my house. They have a ton of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the headstone. It's beautiful.





Granna4679 said:


> Oh my goodness.  That is just beautiful!  It made me cry!  Absolutely wonderful poem, and the fact that you wrote it makes it even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





eyor44 said:


> aksunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It's beautiful Alicia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful, the headstone and the poem.  Brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its beautiful. The poem brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia,
> The memorial stone is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia, it's just beautiful.   And, I love that you and Gabriel are in the picture too.
> 
> Awww...thanks. I hadn't thought of it that way/
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much everyone (Adi, too, somehow I lost your qoute). It is so wonderful to have it set. I set up a dove release for the service and I got MH balloons. I think we are almost ready.*
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

ALICIA (Akasunshine) ----  The headstone is beautiful. The poem is perfect and heartfelt. You did an awesome job on it. My heart continues to go out to you and your family. I'm sure your angel Levi will look out for his new little brother. 

Congrats on the baby shower! May your new family member make a swift and healthy journey into this world.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I am so loving all of the Audrey skirts!  It is the neatest thing to see your daughters name repeated over and over again!!!


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The girls both look great.  I love all the colour and business of the clown costume, perfect.




InkspressYourself said:


>



Very cute.  Glad she loves it.



glorib said:


>



Those are great.  And I loved your Vida's from your previous post.  I had a big quote on the weekend, but then the boards went down and I lost it 



HeatherSue said:


>



Tessa looks so pretty, and the dress is great.



SallyfromDE said:


>



Glad she took a second to pose for us, the outfits are great.  I love the mickey fabric on the pirate one.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>




That looks great.  The ruffle is awesome.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> here are some pillowcases I made for Tyler's Big Give!!



Very cute.  Too bad Zoe doesn't want to give them away 



ellenbenny said:


>



That is perfect for Chef Mickey's.  (no one will even notice the bit of yellow if it doesn't come out)



babynala said:


> A Diego baseball outfit for my 3 1/2 year old nephew



Cute little outfits, and good job on the shirt for DH, the applique looks amazing.




eyor44 said:


> I made a couple of shirts for my neice (17) who leaves for her Make A Wish trip this Friday. They'll be arriving to Disney just as I am leaving.
> 
> I made Make A Wish shirts for her, her DB and DSis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra shirt, so I made her favorite character, Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little hands are DD hiding.  Thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction for finding the transfers.



How sweet of you.  Hope she feels better and has a great time.



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):



That Mickey swirl is too cool, of course it is Zebra like, what to DHs know.




NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.
> 
> I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.



Great Tiana outfit, and I love the cupcake Alligator, what a great idea.



aksunshine said:


> [




What a great pic.  Glad things are coming together for his service.  I will be thinking of him on the 11th, as it is my birthday also.


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> ALICIA (Akasunshine) ----  The headstone is beautiful. The poem is perfect and heartfelt. You did an awesome job on it. My heart continues to go out to you and your family. I'm sure your angel Levi will look out for his new little brother.
> 
> Congrats on the baby shower! May your new family member make a swift and healthy journey into this world.



Thank you so much. Gabriel is coming via c-section, should be swift!!!! LOL


----------



## aksunshine

Happy early birthday Tricia, Thanks!!


----------



## Kudrah

Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got! 

I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!

I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.  

We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.

I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.

Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.

Help


----------



## Kudrah

To Alicia-
I am just now coming upon your story and the beautiful headstone and poem for Levi.   I couldn't not read without sending you a (((((hug))))) and telling you that although I know you might not think of it this way, you were not the only one blessed by having Levi for the short time you did.   I can see from your pictures (I looked at the other threads) that he was a beautiful, bright, and HAPPY little boy who was blessed to have known such love and adoration from his earth family.    All we can do while we are 'borrowing' our children is the very best we can while we have them, no matter how long or short that time may be....and wow, is it obviously by the joy on his face that shone in everyday things, how happy he was, and what a great family you gave him.  Though he's shifted now into a different place, the love remains always and I wanted to tell you "WELL DONE" Mama.  I know it's not enough, or long enough, or fair, and that it doesn't hurt less every day.    But you and that little boy put beauty into this world where so much is ugly.  And the effect of that will last forever.

(((hugs))) and prayers for you and your DH and your daughter.   

Rebecca


----------



## Granna4679

babynala said:


> Here are the few things that I have made recently:
> 
> Tink dress with Easy Fit pants for my 2 year old niece (thanks for the tip and directions to add the elastic under the arm holes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Diego baseball outfit for my 3 1/2 year old nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hawaiian shirt that I made for my husband to wear to the Jimmy Buffet concert last week.  I used a Simplicity pattern and have to say that I was more then a little frustrated.  There is no way I could have done this pattern without having first done CarlaC's bowling shirt.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up the applique.  This was the first thing that I have done that was more complicated then a Minnie Head but it wasn't too bad (of course I could not have done it without HeatherSue's tutorial and all the great inspiration from this board)



The Diego is my favorite.  That is going to be adorable on him.  And the tink and your hubby's shirt are great too.  



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):



Great picture!!  I really like your shirt, and YES, it is very zebra looking.



NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for DGD4 to wear for her Easter program at preschool.  When she was getting dressed that morning, she pulled on it so hard that she ripped the skirt from the bodice and didn't get to wear it.   I repaired it and she loves it.
> 
> DGD4 had a Princess & the Frog birthday party.  I made her a special outfit for her party.  She didn't want to stop playing for me to take her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.
> 
> I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.



LOVE, LOVE the Princess and the frog outfit and the cake is fabulous!!  What a creative idea.



aksunshine said:


> If you are in Mk, ride Dumbo for us! I'd love a picture.
> 
> It's hard to believe that has been so long ago.
> 
> What an absolute DOLL!  I agree with pp....what a special mommy that Levi had!  My sister lost a little one in an accident at 2 yrs old.  I know the pain and know what you have gone through.  But Levi (along with my niece) is dancing with the angels today and making those around him laugh and smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyor44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much everyone (Adi, too, somehow I lost your qoute). It is so wonderful to have it set. I set up a dove release for the service and I got MH balloons. I think we are almost ready.*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Alicia, the headtone is beautiful!  Katie was over my shoulder yesterday as I skimmed and asked about the stone and I reminded her about you and how she helped me make the box.  She wanted me to give you and  Isabelle a hug  and tell you that she loves it also.  She said it looks like Levi is holding your belly in the picture with the back of the stone and that maybe he is hugging Gabriel.  Yep, I cried...out of the mouth of babes....  Prayers for you!


----------



## NiniMorris

Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help



First of all...welcome!

Second...you are never too old...my oldest is 33 and my youngest two are 8 and 9...hubby and I will be on Social Security before our youngest two learn to drive!

Best, best, best patterns to start with are anything Carla C from YCMT!  My 9 year old daughter has been sewing them for almost a year now!  She made a cute birthday dress for her niece last year!

Her directions are so simple even an 8 year old can do it...and if you get stuck...we can help you walk through it!  

Love to chat more...but I should have left the house 10 minutes ago and it is storming...guess we will be late for therapy today!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

[/QUOTE]

Alicia, I love that picture of Levi! Adorable!!!



Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help



Welcome Rebecca!! I learned to sew from these boards!! I have really really learned alot from the patterns by Carla C on Youcanmakethis.com. You print them out and each one comes with a tutorial. Alot of people here use those patterns and you can dress them up or down depending on the look you are going for!!! The patterns are a bit more expensive, but you get a huge range of sizes that will cover Ella until she is a teen!!! lol....


----------



## Jaylin

aksunshine said:


> After my shower yesterday, I went by the cemetary. Levi's stone has been set!!!! It was very bittersweet. I practically hugged it (I guess having something tangible got to me) and wailed. I'm surprised I didn't stop traffic.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (I wrote the poem for Levi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pink blob reflecting on the granite. That is me....



I'm in lurkdom 99% of the time, but I just had to say the that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, I poem had me in tears.  I don't know your story, but I am so sorry for the loss of your precious little boy.  Wishing only the best for your c-section and your little bundle!!

As for me, I just want to re-introduce myself, I was here a while back while I was debating on which machine to buy and then when I bought my Brother (which I love!!!) and then again with lots of questions.  You have all been so amazing and helpful!  I got my machine in Feb and then went into tax season, (i'm an accountant) so I had zero free time to do anything which was torture!  So now that I'm free, I'm ready to go!!!

We are heading to Disney 8/17 as first time DVC members, so we're very excited.  I've got DS7, DD5, DD2 1/2, DD1.  So I have lots to sew!  I've got lots of fabric and lots of embriodery designs (can't wait to stitch out one of Heather's).  You are all so inspirational and I've loved reading along and seeing the amazing things you've created. Hopefully I'll be able to contributed to all the cuteness around here too!!!


----------



## Jaylin

Oh, I forgot to say.....are patterns absolutely impossible for anyone else or is it just me?  I think I've gotten so use to the YCMT and other epatterns, that I'm lost with a normal one.  I tried to make some shorts with a McCalls pattern, OMG, I was lost after direction #2.  I didn't understand what they were doing or saying!  So I just referred back to an epattern I had and did it that way!!!  I think I need to take a basic sewing class and learn the art of reading patterns.......hopefully it's not just me!!!


----------



## snubie

Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help



First - Welcome.
Second - you can do it.  Just get that machine out of the box.  The manual will walk you through threading the machine.  Then just practice on scrap material.  
Third - go to youcanmakethis.com to look for patterns.  CarlaC's patterns are a favorite here.  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/authors/1039292498
There are also some tutorials on the website toward the bottom of the homepage.

Many of us here were not sewers until a few years ago.  This thread has created a new breed of sewers.


----------



## aksunshine

Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help





Kudrah said:


> To Alicia-
> I am just now coming upon your story and the beautiful headstone and poem for Levi.   I couldn't not read without sending you a (((((hug))))) and telling you that although I know you might not think of it this way, you were not the only one blessed by having Levi for the short time you did.   I can see from your pictures (I looked at the other threads) that he was a beautiful, bright, and HAPPY little boy who was blessed to have known such love and adoration from his earth family.    All we can do while we are 'borrowing' our children is the very best we can while we have them, no matter how long or short that time may be....and wow, is it obviously by the joy on his face that shone in everyday things, how happy he was, and what a great family you gave him.  Though he's shifted now into a different place, the love remains always and I wanted to tell you "WELL DONE" Mama.  I know it's not enough, or long enough, or fair, and that it doesn't hurt less every day.    But you and that little boy put beauty into this world where so much is ugly.  And the effect of that will last forever.
> 
> (((hugs))) and prayers for you and your DH and your daughter.
> 
> Rebecca


 Rebecca! Thank you for all of your kind and healing words. I miss him so much and it is hard to think of him as gone...STILL! And it has been 2 and a half years.

You sound kinda like me, I always knew I wanted to sew, but there wasn't anyone to teach me. I am still learning lots. I started here 3 years ago or so when I decided to "hand- sew" for our 2007 trip(the one with Levi). I was afraid to spend $ on a machine! LOL! I still have issues with patterns. Carla C makes it pretty easy. You can find her patterns on youcanmakethis.com. Threadin isn't as scray as you may think. Just make sure you keep the thread taught as you wind it through your machine, Ididn't know that for a LONG time! Good luck!




Granna4679 said:


> The Diego is my favorite.  That is going to be adorable on him.  And the tink and your hubby's shirt are great too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture!!  I really like your shirt, and YES, it is very zebra looking.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, LOVE the Princess and the frog outfit and the cake is fabulous!!  What a creative idea.
> 
> 
> 
> aksunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Mk, ride Dumbo for us! I'd love a picture.
> 
> It's hard to believe that has been so long ago.
> 
> What an absolute DOLL!  I agree with pp....what a special mommy that Levi had!  My sister lost a little one in an accident at 2 yrs old.  I know the pain and know what you have gone through.  But Levi (along with my niece) is dancing with the angels today and making those around him laugh and smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Anita! I am so sorry for your sister, it's a tough road.
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia, the headtone is beautiful!  Katie was over my shoulder yesterday as I skimmed and asked about the stone and I reminded her about you and how she helped me make the box.  She wanted me to give you and  Isabelle a hug  and tell you that she loves it also.  She said it looks like Levi is holding your belly in the picture with the back of the stone and that maybe he is hugging Gabriel.  Yep, I cried...out of the mouth of babes....  Prayers for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Kim! That is SO sweet of Katie! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alicia, I love that picture of Levi! Adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Wendy!



Jaylin said:


> I'm in lurkdom 99% of the time, but I just had to say the that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, I poem had me in tears.  I don't know your story, but I am so sorry for the loss of your precious little boy.  Wishing only the best for your c-section and your little bundle!!
> 
> As for me, I just want to re-introduce myself, I was here a while back while I was debating on which machine to buy and then when I bought my Brother (which I love!!!) and then again with lots of questions.  You have all been so amazing and helpful!  I got my machine in Feb and then went into tax season, (i'm an accountant) so I had zero free time to do anything which was torture!  So now that I'm free, I'm ready to go!!!
> 
> We are heading to Disney 8/17 as first time DVC members, so we're very excited.  I've got DS7, DD5, DD2 1/2, DD1.  So I have lots to sew!  I've got lots of fabric and lots of embriodery designs (can't wait to stitch out one of Heather's).  You are all so inspirational and I've loved reading along and seeing the amazing things you've created. Hopefully I'll be able to contributed to all the cuteness around here too!!!





Jaylin said:


> Oh, I forgot to say.....are patterns absolutely impossible for anyone else or is it just me?  I think I've gotten so use to the YCMT and other epatterns, that I'm lost with a normal one.  I tried to make some shorts with a McCalls pattern, OMG, I was lost after direction #2.  I didn't understand what they were doing or saying!  So I just referred back to an epattern I had and did it that way!!!  I think I need to take a basic sewing class and learn the art of reading patterns.......hopefully it's not just me!!!



Thank you Jaylin. Short story is a 19 yo ran a red light and t-boned us. My DH and I almost died, my DD was 5 and fine physically, but can tell you everything that happened. Levi didn't make it.

I have pattern issues, too! Try Carla C at youcanmakethis.com!


----------



## tmh0206

can anyone tell me which pattern they prefer for the stripwork skirts?  is it a Carla C pattern?  i need one asap, but not sure which to get.  thanks,!!!


----------



## McDuck

Been lurking lately because DD is teething and I'm lucky to stay afloat on housework alone lately.  Naturally sewing has been on the backburner, though DH *did* buy me a 6 foot folding table to keep under the guest bed that I can pull out to spread my fabric and patterns on without having to worry about the dog disturbing it or worse, eating straight pins!

Had to post to tell Alicia...I had posted on your pics of Levi's headstone on FB, but Bill came home for lunch today and was standing over my shoulder while I was making my pass through the thread today and saw it, and asked if that was for your little boy.  He was very touched by the stone and especially poem and so I just wanted to share that with you, hon.  You and your family are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## babynala

DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):


I think Animal Kingdom is always 10 degrees hotter then the rest of Disney World.  Looks like you guys are having fun.  Love the t-shirts!



billwendy said:


> Do you think Zoey is trying to tell me something? I am NOT packing her in with the pillowcases!!!


Maybe she wants her own pillowcase?  Or she wants to meet the happy new owners of those great pillowcases.  Great job



NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for DGD4 to wear for her Easter program at preschool.  When she was getting dressed that morning, she pulled on it so hard that she ripped the skirt from the bodice and didn't get to wear it.   I repaired it and she loves it.
> 
> DGD4 had a Princess & the Frog birthday party.  I made her a special outfit for her party.  She didn't want to stop playing for me to take her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.
> 
> I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.


The outfits are so cute.  I love that pink dress.  Great job on the Alligator cupcake cake.  My mom made an Alligator cake for my class when we were learning the letter "A" in kindergarten but I don't think it was that big.



			
				aksunshine;36505404
[COLOR="RoyalBlue" said:
			
		

> *Thank you so much everyone (Adi, too, somehow I lost your qoute). It is so wonderful to have it set. I set up a dove release for the service and I got MH balloons. I think we are almost ready.*[/COLOR]


What a happy and beautiful little boy.



Jaylin said:


> Oh, I forgot to say.....are patterns absolutely impossible for anyone else or is it just me?  I think I've gotten so use to the YCMT and other epatterns, that I'm lost with a normal one.  I tried to make some shorts with a McCalls pattern, OMG, I was lost after direction #2.  I didn't understand what they were doing or saying!  So I just referred back to an epattern I had and did it that way!!!  I think I need to take a basic sewing class and learn the art of reading patterns.......hopefully it's not just me!!!


 I had the same problem with a commercial pattern recently.  I don't remember being so frustrated with them but I think I have been spoiled by CarlaC!



tmh0206 said:


> can anyone tell me which pattern they prefer for the stripwork skirts?  is it a Carla C pattern?  i need one asap, but not sure which to get.  thanks,!!!


You can modify the CarlaC Patchwork Twirl skirt  to just have stips instead of patches or you can modify the CarlaC Stripwork Jumper to turn it into a skirt.  It depends on which way you want your stripes.


----------



## jessica52877

aksunshine said:


> [/B][/SIZE]



I have never seen this picture of Levi! So beautiful! The headstone is just gorgeous and I love how you and Gabriel are also in the picture!



Kudrah said:


> To Alicia-
> I am just now coming upon your story and the beautiful headstone and poem for Levi.   I couldn't not read without sending you a (((((hug))))) and telling you that although I know you might not think of it this way, you were not the only one blessed by having Levi for the short time you did.   I can see from your pictures (I looked at the other threads) that he was a beautiful, bright, and HAPPY little boy who was blessed to have known such love and adoration from his earth family.    All we can do while we are 'borrowing' our children is the very best we can while we have them, no matter how long or short that time may be....and wow, is it obviously by the joy on his face that shone in everyday things, how happy he was, and what a great family you gave him.  Though he's shifted now into a different place, the love remains always and I wanted to tell you "WELL DONE" Mama.  I know it's not enough, or long enough, or fair, and that it doesn't hurt less every day.    But you and that little boy put beauty into this world where so much is ugly.  And the effect of that will last forever.
> 
> (((hugs))) and prayers for you and your DH and your daughter.
> 
> Rebecca



Welcome to thread. That was so nicely said I just had to quote it!


----------



## mom2rtk

Alicia........ I love that photo of little Levi. His smile is beautiful. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## aksunshine

tmh0206 said:


> can anyone tell me which pattern they prefer for the stripwork skirts?  is it a Carla C pattern?  i need one asap, but not sure which to get.  thanks,!!!


Yes! That is the one I use!!!!



McDuck said:


> Been lurking lately because DD is teething and I'm lucky to stay afloat on housework alone lately.  Naturally sewing has been on the backburner, though DH *did* buy me a 6 foot folding table to keep under the guest bed that I can pull out to spread my fabric and patterns on without having to worry about the dog disturbing it or worse, eating straight pins!
> 
> Had to post to tell Alicia...I had posted on your pics of Levi's headstone on FB, but Bill came home for lunch today and was standing over my shoulder while I was making my pass through the thread today and saw it, and asked if that was for your little boy.  He was very touched by the stone and especially poem and so I just wanted to share that with you, hon.  You and your family are in my heart and prayers.



Oh my! Don't let the dog eat your pins! Thanks Jennie and tell him thank you, too!



babynala said:


> I think Animal Kingdom is always 10 degrees hotter then the rest of Disney World.  Looks like you guys are having fun.  Love the t-shirts!
> 
> 
> Maybe she wants her own pillowcase?  Or she wants to meet the happy new owners of those great pillowcases.  Great job
> 
> 
> The outfits are so cute.  I love that pink dress.  Great job on the Alligator cupcake cake.  My mom made an Alligator cake for my class when we were learning the letter "A" in kindergarten but I don't think it was that big.
> 
> 
> What a happy and beautiful little boy.
> 
> I had the same problem with a commercial pattern recently.  I don't remember being so frustrated with them but I think I have been spoiled by CarlaC!
> 
> You can modify the CarlaC Patchwork Twirl skirt  to just have stips instead of patches or you can modify the CarlaC Stripwork Jumper to turn it into a skirt.  It depends on which way you want your stripes.



Thanks! He really was!



jessica52877 said:


> I have never seen this picture of Levi! So beautiful! The headstone is just gorgeous and I love how you and Gabriel are also in the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to thread. That was so nicely said I just had to quote it!



Thanks Jessica. It should be in our 2007 TR??? That was very nice of Rebecca wasn't it?


----------



## mgmsmommy

tmh0206 said:


> can anyone tell me which pattern they prefer for the stripwork skirts?  is it a Carla C pattern?  i need one asap, but not sure which to get.  thanks,!!!



I use the tutorial here: http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html 
to make my stripwork twirl skirts & they come out real nice thanks to Leslie's great instructions.


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> here are some pillowcases I made for Tyler's Big Give!!


I know I already told you, but they look great!! I love the fabrics you used for them!



babynala said:


>


Everything looks so cute!!  I love the parrot applique!  It looks wonderful!  So cool that you were able to make something for your husband!



ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!


That is so stinkin' cute!!!  I don't see the yellow stain on it, so I'm sure no one else will notice it.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, I am the proud new owner of a box of fabric scraps.  Well, it just so happens it has a ton of animal print (furry!!) fabric already cut in strips that would lend themselves perfectly to a strip work skirt.  My question...would it be too much to have all animal print panels?  I think I'll pair it with a red t and put a red strip across the bottom (for DNiece at AK).  Should I put a red panel between animal prints?
> 
> Also, I'm dying to use the film strip applique (seriously, Heather, can't get it out of my head!!).  My mom has a friend who embroiders/appliques as her job (after an aneurism, she cannot hold a typical job, so she does craft shows).  If she isn't busy, she would probably do it for me.  What should I pay her for the work?  I'm thinking three kids' shirts (and I really want one myself, too!!!).  I know she won't ask for anything (or expect it), but I wouldn't feel right not offering something.


Yay scraps!! I love getting scraps!  Does that make us weird?  I think a stripwork with just animal prints would be really cute.  Of course, you're asking the wrong group of people if it would be "too much".  I don't know how much you should pay someone to do that applique for you. I can tell you it will take her anywhere from 1 hour- 90 minutes to do it for you.  Plus, she'll use some thread and stabilizer.  So, you can kind of base it on that.  



eyor44 said:


> I made a couple of shirts for my neice (17) who leaves for her Make A Wish trip this Friday. They'll be arriving to Disney just as I am leaving.
> 
> I made Make A Wish shirts for her, her DB and DSis.


I didn't realize your niece was taking a wish trip either! She is going to love these shirts!  I really hope she starts feeling better very soon and is healthy for her trip.



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for)


I think your shirt looks great!  I can totally tell it's zebra striped.  What a clever idea!  You all look too cute! 



billwendy said:


> Do you think Zoey is trying to tell me something? I am NOT packing her in with the pillowcases!!!


  I love that dog!



NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.


How dare you make things and not post them!  
The Easter dress is adorable.  I'm glad you were able to repair it.  I'm so terrible at repairing things.  If something gets ripped, it sits around waiting for repair until they outgrow it!  
The Tiana outfit is so pretty!  Tessa loves Tiana right now, too.  The cakes are adorable!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> AND....did you know they aren't Pom-Poms...they are Pom PONS!


I did NOT know that!



aksunshine said:


>


Such a beautiful boy.  Look at all of that joy in his face.  I just love this picture.  



Camping Griswalds said:


> I am so loving all of the Audrey skirts!  It is the neatest thing to see your daughters name repeated over and over again!!!


Audrey is Gracing the Disboutique thread!   



Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help


 Rebecca!  It sounds like you'll get the hang of this sewing thing pretty easily since you're already a crafty person!  I agree with what everyone else says- get yourself some CarlaC patters from www.youcanmakethis.com .  I would start with some Easy Fit pants.  Then, maybe the Portrait Peasant, followed by the Simply Sweet.  We'll all be  here to offer advice if you need it.  Another great resource if you can't figure out how to thread your machine is youtube.  If you search for how to thread your specific machine, you might find a video that can help.  



Kudrah said:


> To Alicia-
> I am just now coming upon your story and the beautiful headstone and poem for Levi.   I couldn't not read without sending you a (((((hug))))) and telling you that although I know you might not think of it this way, you were not the only one blessed by having Levi for the short time you did.   I can see from your pictures (I looked at the other threads) that he was a beautiful, bright, and HAPPY little boy who was blessed to have known such love and adoration from his earth family.    All we can do while we are 'borrowing' our children is the very best we can while we have them, no matter how long or short that time may be....and wow, is it obviously by the joy on his face that shone in everyday things, how happy he was, and what a great family you gave him.  Though he's shifted now into a different place, the love remains always and I wanted to tell you "WELL DONE" Mama.  I know it's not enough, or long enough, or fair, and that it doesn't hurt less every day.    But you and that little boy put beauty into this world where so much is ugly.  And the effect of that will last forever.
> 
> (((hugs))) and prayers for you and your DH and your daughter.
> 
> Rebecca


 That was so beautifully put.



Granna4679 said:


> What an absolute DOLL!  I agree with pp....what a special mommy that Levi had!  My sister lost a little one in an accident at 2 yrs old.  I know the pain and know what you have gone through.  But Levi (along with my niece) is dancing with the angels today and making those around him laugh and smile!


 to you.  I know it must have been hard to lose your niece. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alicia, the headstone is beautiful!  Katie was over my shoulder yesterday as I skimmed and asked about the stone and I reminded her about you and how she helped me make the box.  She wanted me to give you and  Isabelle a hug and tell you that she loves it also.  She said it looks like Levi is holding your belly in the picture with the back of the stone and that maybe he is hugging Gabriel.  Yep, I cried...out of the mouth of babes.... Prayers for you!


Katie is such a sweetheart.  She's right, it does look like Levi is hugging Gabriel!



Jaylin said:


> I'm in lurkdom 99% of the time, but I just had to say the that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, I poem had me in tears.  I don't know your story, but I am so sorry for the loss of your precious little boy.  Wishing only the best for your c-section and your little bundle!!
> 
> As for me, I just want to re-introduce myself, I was here a while back while I was debating on which machine to buy and then when I bought my Brother (which I love!!!) and then again with lots of questions.  You have all been so amazing and helpful!  I got my machine in Feb and then went into tax season, (i'm an accountant) so I had zero free time to do anything which was torture!  So now that I'm free, I'm ready to go!!!
> 
> We are heading to Disney 8/17 as first time DVC members, so we're very excited.  I've got DS7, DD5, DD2 1/2, DD1.  So I have lots to sew!  I've got lots of fabric and lots of embriodery designs (can't wait to stitch out one of Heather's).  You are all so inspirational and I've loved reading along and seeing the amazing things you've created. Hopefully I'll be able to contributed to all the cuteness around here too!!!


I can't wait to see what you come up with!! Make sure you post lots of pictures of what you make!



Jaylin said:


> Oh, I forgot to say.....are patterns absolutely impossible for anyone else or is it just me?  I think I've gotten so use to the YCMT and other epatterns, that I'm lost with a normal one.  I tried to make some shorts with a McCalls pattern, OMG, I was lost after direction #2.  I didn't understand what they were doing or saying!  So I just referred back to an epattern I had and did it that way!!!  I think I need to take a basic sewing class and learn the art of reading patterns.......hopefully it's not just me!!!


I hate commercial patterns!  I haven't used one in years.  I was a holdout on e-patterns for quite a while.  I didn't see why anyone would pay that much for them when you can get a commercial pattern on sale for $1.  I can now say that I have totally changed my opinion on that subject!  E-patterns are so much easier to customize, I can print it out as many times as  I need to, in as many sizes as I need. I have definitely saved money by buying the portrait peasant, simply sweet, and easy fits in e format!  I can't tell you how many times I've used those patterns.  Plus, the biggest thing is that they actually make sense!  I started several outfits with commercial patterns and never finished them because I couldn't figure out the directions, or the directions were just plain wrong!  



McDuck said:


> Been lurking lately because DD is teething and I'm lucky to stay afloat on housework alone lately.  Naturally sewing has been on the backburner, though DH *did* buy me a 6 foot folding table to keep under the guest bed that I can pull out to spread my fabric and patterns on without having to worry about the dog disturbing it or worse, eating straight pins!


Yay for your new table!  Has your dog actually eaten your pins?  If so, that's one lucky dog to still be alive!


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


> I use the tutorial here: http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> to make my stripwork twirl skirts & they come out real nice thanks to Leslie's great instructions.



I agree, this is the best tute for a stripwork skirt.  I even made one for myself with this tute.

Also, i just read in a Blog that CarlaC has a new pattern coming out soon.  Does anyone have any info that they are allowed to share??


----------



## froggy33

InkspressYourself said:


> I'm so excited because I just booked a trip for Sept.  We will be there from the 11th to the 18th.  I convinced my dh to drive, I hope it goes smoothly.  Flying just stresses me out anymore, between luggage fees and things you can't have on carryons and lining up and waiting, it just stresses me out.
> 
> Since we are driving, we are able to bring a friend of my oldest dd's with us, so I'm excited about that too!
> 
> I finally got reservations for Chef Mickey's.  We've never eaten there and it has been more elusive to me than Cinderella's Royal Breakfast.


How fun!!  We are going in Sept too.  Sept. 16-20!  We also have a reservation for Chef Mickey's.  It's really fun to eat there and they have good food too!!  Have fun!




Adi12982 said:


> How old is she in these pictures??  I am trying to think of what to make my DD for her first trip(s). . .



She was just at 17 months when we went.  It was December, so we didn't have to worry about it being too hot.  I made some simply sweets, a Vida (with jeans), and some other skirt/shirt ensembles.  She did really good in everything.  If you'd like I could PM you what all I made for her, so you get a good idea.


----------



## GoofyG

Was going to let you know that Araeyah saw the OT today instead. She said she does have some SI, never told me exactly what. She wrote down Vestibular, Mutisensory and Touch. She will see the OT next Monday. I don't know what research to look at. The OT said she will write something up for the pediatrician.


----------



## HeatherSue

I need some ideas.  I'm making my kids some outfits for when we go to Sea World (in San Diego).  I have a bunch of sea life appliques I want to put on them, but I wanted to put some sort of wording on the top, too.  Does anyone have any ideas for what I should put on them?


----------



## tmh0206

mgmsmommy said:


> I use the tutorial here: http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> to make my stripwork twirl skirts & they come out real nice thanks to Leslie's great instructions.



that is exactly what i was looking for...thanks!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> I need some ideas.  I'm making my kids some outfits for when we go to Sea World (in San Diego).  I have a bunch of sea life appliques I want to put on them, but I wanted to put some sort of wording on the top, too.  Does anyone have any ideas for what I should put on them?




Stay away from the Killer Whales?????  Just kidding!

How about something to do about preservation so it can be worn outside of SeaWorld?  Save the Sea?  Protect our Oceans?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Alicia, I think the headstone is stunning. 
That photo is so sweet! I LOVE carousel photos. But every time I see it my eyes well up. Thank you for sharing with us. I'm excited for Gabriel photos!

Heather I'm going to give this some thought...would you want to add a pirate with the sea animals and put "Its a Pirate Life for me" 

Hannah's appt with the birth to 3 folks is early tomorrow morning so I am working on getting the house cleaned. BUT...I took a drive to my Viking dealer to pick up some new feet so I can do justice to Lisa's new patterns (I am on pins and needles for the new Audrey to come out!!!!!!!!!!!)

So I got a shell rolled hem foot, a Narrow hem foot (5mm), a Hemmer (wider hem foot) and a new embroidery foot.
Which then lead me to look at their patterns, so I picked up the Boxy Bag (like a toiletry bag) and a cute tote to make with charm squares....

So my priorities...
clean up stairs (main floor)
sew...but I cant decided what to start on....I plan to go to the Sis Boom sale this week, so I was thinking I needed to make the girls some JenP fabric outfits....
but I'm really excited about these bags...
but then I also wanted to do something for my niece's birthday (party of the 15th)
Hmmmm....


My stomach's been bothering me, I think it might be stress.
I have decided to keep Megan home with me this week- or until her head doesn't make her cry when she grazes it on something.
Keeping fingers crossed that Hannah gets a slot for surgery on Thursday..
My Uncle has been hospitalized for c-diff, colonitis, and something else. He is in quarantine and not doing well.


----------



## tpettie

McDuck said:


> without having to worry about the dog disturbing it or worse, eating straight pins!



I have a 14yr old who swallowed a pin in Foods & Fashions class about a month ago.....  4hours in emerg to be sent to the childrens hospital so the specalist can remove it from  her wind pipe....  Waiting for them to get her admitted to a bed she gagged it up and reswallowed it then they did xrays every 4 hours to watch it move through her insides....  

All is good now   kids are so much work


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

And they swam and they swam all all over the dam....hey did dodum, wadum chew...

sally sells seashells by the seashore....

A Sailor went to sea, sea, sea. To see what he could see, see, see. But all that he could see, see, see. Was the bottom of the deep blue sea, sea, sea.

something from the baby baluga song???


CRABBY PANTS!!


----------



## llaxton

HeatherSue said:


> I need some ideas.  I'm making my kids some outfits for when we go to Sea World (in San Diego).  I have a bunch of sea life appliques I want to put on them, but I wanted to put some sort of wording on the top, too.  Does anyone have any ideas for what I should put on them?




Fish are friends not food...


----------



## McDuck

aksunshine said:


> Oh my! Don't let the dog eat your pins! Thanks Jennie and tell him thank you, too!



Definitely don't want her to...she ate pattern pieces for a diaper bag (fortunately it was the style I *wasn't* using that she ate) before.



HeatherSue said:


> Yay for your new table!  Has your dog actually eaten your pins?  If so, that's one lucky dog to still be alive!



Sadie has not eaten pins...yet.  However, when she was a puppy she did eat part of a Pepsi can, mineral blush, and two hairbrush handles (same day she ate the unused pattern pieces...escaped from her kennel while we were out and had herself a good ole time).  We did have a dog, Lady, when I was a kid who DID eat my mom's pincushion.  We fed her lots and lots of rice and she lived several more years, thankfully.



tpettie said:


> I have a 14yr old who swallowed a pin in Foods & Fashions class about a month ago.....  4hours in emerg to be sent to the childrens hospital so the specalist can remove it from  her wind pipe....  Waiting for them to get her admitted to a bed she gagged it up and reswallowed it then they did xrays every 4 hours to watch it move through her insides....
> 
> All is good now   kids are so much work




Wow, frightening!!!  Glad it all turned out okay!

I've got the doorknob babyproofing things so that I can close the door on the guest room when I have to stop mid-project so that when Kaity is more mobile she won't be able to get in there.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, if it ever stops raining today I will try to get some decent pictures of a cute A line and capri set that I made for a very special little girl's 8 th birthday party on Wednesday.  She is a very special little girl that was diagnosed with mitochondrial disease when she was 6 months old.  The doctors said she would never live to see her second birthday....I guess they were wrong!

To those who have children with sensory issues...how do you make their clothes?  She has a problem with seams...really bad, and won't wear anything that is tight...in fact the only thing she will currently wear is t shirts (plain, nothing 'hard') and sweat pants with the cuffs cut out!  I'm hoping the A line will work for her, since all the seams are inside....and the easy fits only have the crotch and center leg seam.  I serged the seams and topstitched them so they wouldn't stick up and bother her...but does anyone have any ideas on how else I could have done it?

She can only wear very short sleeves or sleeveless because she has a PICC line in her arm, but she loves 'dress up' just can't stand to wear the 'dress up'  clothes, so I am trying to find a way to make her some things to wear.

Thanks in advance for any ideas....


Nini


----------



## LisaZoe

Urg! Yet again I had a bunch of posts marked to quote and my browser crashed losing them all! I've been marking them for 2-3 days until I had time to respond and now I can't remember what I marked.



NiniMorris said:


> To those who have children with sensory issues...how do you make their clothes?  She has a problem with seams...really bad, and won't wear anything that is tight...in fact the only thing she will currently wear is t shirts (plain, nothing 'hard') and sweat pants with the cuffs cut out!  I'm hoping the A line will work for her, since all the seams are inside....and the easy fits only have the crotch and center leg seam.  I serged the seams and topstitched them so they wouldn't stick up and bother her...but does anyone have any ideas on how else I could have done it?
> 
> She can only wear very short sleeves or sleeveless because she has a PICC line in her arm, but she loves 'dress up' just can't stand to wear the 'dress up'  clothes, so I am trying to find a way to make her some things to wear.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas....
> 
> Nini



Is she OK if the seams are covered by a lining? That might be an option for some styles. I've done that with some garments that have a lot of seams, like patchwork shorts or pants. The lining is attached in a way so that all seams are enclosed in the lining. I did that for all but one seam in the Audrey pattern. The only seam not enclosed in the lining or waistband is where the bottom ruffle is attached to the main back piece of the skirt. It wasn't done that way intentionally but I love how the inside looks almost as nice as the outside. Here are photos of the inside of one skirt (the one with Minnie covering a smile). The first shows the side seam and where the ruffle is attached to the back along the bottom edge. The second shows the waistband and where the lined front panels overlap.


----------



## HeatherSue

Camping Griswalds said:


> How about something to do about preservation so it can be worn outside of SeaWorld?  Save the Sea?  Protect our Oceans?


I really like that idea! Tessa is very upset over the oil spill, so I think she'd like something like that. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Heather I'm going to give this some thought...would you want to add a pirate with the sea animals and put "Its a Pirate Life for me"
> 
> Hannah's appt with the birth to 3 folks is early tomorrow morning so I am working on getting the house cleaned. BUT...I took a drive to my Viking dealer to pick up some new feet so I can do justice to Lisa's new patterns (I am on pins and needles for the new Audrey to come out!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> So I got a shell rolled hem foot, a Narrow hem foot (5mm), a Hemmer (wider hem foot) and a new embroidery foot.
> Which then lead me to look at their patterns, so I picked up the Boxy Bag (like a toiletry bag) and a cute tote to make with charm squares....
> 
> So my priorities...
> clean up stairs (main floor)
> sew...but I cant decided what to start on....I plan to go to the Sis Boom sale this week, so I was thinking I needed to make the girls some JenP fabric outfits....
> but I'm really excited about these bags...
> but then I also wanted to do something for my niece's birthday (party of the 15th)
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> My stomach's been bothering me, I think it might be stress.
> I have decided to keep Megan home with me this week- or until her head doesn't make her cry when she grazes it on something.
> Keeping fingers crossed that Hannah gets a slot for surgery on Thursday..
> My Uncle has been hospitalized for c-diff, colonitis, and something else. He is in quarantine and not doing well.


I think it was a good call to keep Megan home until her head starts feeling better.  That might be better for your mental health, too.  I know you would be worrying about her at school.  

I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle.  

You've had such a rough time of it lately.  I'll pray for you and your family. 




tpettie said:


> I have a 14yr old who swallowed a pin in Foods & Fashions class about a month ago.....  4hours in emerg to be sent to the childrens hospital so the specalist can remove it from  her wind pipe....  Waiting for them to get her admitted to a bed she gagged it up and reswallowed it then they did xrays every 4 hours to watch it move through her insides....
> 
> All is good now   kids are so much work


YIKES!!! How did that happen?!  Well, I guess when you mix food and fashion, anything can happen!  That must have been so scary!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> And they swam and they swam all all over the dam....hey did dodum, wadum chew...
> 
> sally sells seashells by the seashore....
> 
> A Sailor went to sea, sea, sea. To see what he could see, see, see. But all that he could see, see, see. Was the bottom of the deep blue sea, sea, sea.
> 
> something from the baby baluga song???
> 
> 
> CRABBY PANTS!!


Thank you so much for the ideas!!  For some reason I have a hard time thinking of wording that will work for outfits!



llaxton said:


> Fish are friends not food...


I love that one!



McDuck said:


> Sadie has not eaten pins...yet.  However, when she was a puppy she did eat part of a Pepsi can, mineral blush, and two hairbrush handles (same day she ate the unused pattern pieces...escaped from her kennel while we were out and had herself a good ole time).  We did have a dog, Lady, when I was a kid who DID eat my mom's pincushion.  We fed her lots and lots of rice and she lived several more years, thankfully.


What a little stinker! It sounds like you have to keep your eye on that dog!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, if it ever stops raining today I will try to get some decent pictures of a cute A line and capri set that I made for a very special little girl's 8 th birthday party on Wednesday.  She is a very special little girl that was diagnosed with mitochondrial disease when she was 6 months old.  The doctors said she would never live to see her second birthday....I guess they were wrong!
> 
> To those who have children with sensory issues...how do you make their clothes?  She has a problem with seams...really bad, and won't wear anything that is tight...in fact the only thing she will currently wear is t shirts (plain, nothing 'hard') and sweat pants with the cuffs cut out!  I'm hoping the A line will work for her, since all the seams are inside....and the easy fits only have the crotch and center leg seam.  I serged the seams and topstitched them so they wouldn't stick up and bother her...but does anyone have any ideas on how else I could have done it?
> 
> She can only wear very short sleeves or sleeveless because she has a PICC line in her arm, but she loves 'dress up' just can't stand to wear the 'dress up'  clothes, so I am trying to find a way to make her some things to wear.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas....
> 
> 
> Nini



That is so awesome that she is turning 8!!!

I think the a-line would be a great option for her.  Carla has a reversible option for her easy fit pants on her blog. 
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2008/12/reversible-cuffed-pants-t


----------



## NiniMorris

Heather...I actually thought about making the easy fits reversible, but was afraid they would be too hot.  (another one of her problems...)

Lisa...the lining would work...but she has problems with heat as well.  Here in GA it gets REALLY hot and humid!

I thought about using the tender touch to 'enclose' the seams...but wasn't sure if that would make them more noticeable for her.

I *so want to make her a princess dress... but I have to have all the particulars worked out first.  She has been having a rough couple of weeks and the doctors wanted to put her in hospice a couple months ago, but she seems to be getting stronger every day.

Thanks for your ideas...



Nini*


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> Alicia........ I love that photo of little Levi. His smile is beautiful. Thanks for posting it!


Sorry I missed this earlier. Thank you!!!


HeatherSue said:


> Such a beautiful boy.  Look at all of that joy in his face.  I just love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> That was so beautifully put.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie is such a sweetheart.  She's right, it does look like Levi is hugging Gabriel!
> 
> 
> !


Thanks Heather!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Alicia, I think the headstone is stunning.
> That photo is so sweet! I LOVE carousel photos. But every time I see it my eyes well up. Thank you for sharing with us. I'm excited for Gabriel photos!
> 
> 
> My stomach's been bothering me, I think it might be stress.
> I have decided to keep Megan home with me this week- or until her head doesn't make her cry when she grazes it on something.
> Keeping fingers crossed that Hannah gets a slot for surgery on Thursday..
> My Uncle has been hospitalized for c-diff, colonitis, and something else. He is in quarantine and not doing well.


Thank you so much Nicole. Wow, I hope you feel better soon. Stress makes my tummy hurt too. Hopefully evrything will be better soon!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> something from the baby baluga song???


I like this one!


----------



## tpettie

HeatherSue said:


> YIKES!!! How did that happen?!  Well, I guess when you mix food and fashion, anything can happen!  That must have been so scary!



Her version of what happened was she was holding the pin in her mouth as they were pining a pattern together.  Doctor said it as a good thing she swallowed a pin the the balled end as that was the part being lead through frist.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I missed this earlier. Thank you!!!



No need for confusion. I was posting on another thread and accidentally put it here. I had wanted to comment on the adorable photo of Levi, so deleted that and replaced it.

Katie saw his photo over my shoulder commented on how cute he was. I told her your story and how special he was.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Alicia, it's just beautiful.   And, I love that
> I love what you did with the fabric from Camelotcats!!! It looks so cute!!! I was just thinking that I'd like to make Carla's ruffle skirt with it.
> 
> The Snow Whit looks really cute on! And, I LOVE the pirate outfit!!! Where did you find that fabric?



I think Lisa's skirt with the butt ruffles would have been great for the Minnie fabric. But I had in my mind that I wanted a ruffle shirt. I even had the pattern peices cut out and of course had to enlarge the pattern. 

The Pirate fabric came from The Fabric Fairie. It is so super soft. I had enough left over, I made myself a tshirt. So we can be "twins" that day. 



Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help



Welcome to the group. Power tools scare me. Whenever I want to cut a small peice of wood (or something just as exciting), the noise just scares the you know what out of me. I always jump.

Do you have another sewing store around? We have a few here, and they don't usually require you to have bought the machine there. But it would cost you. 

You sound like my sister. Her son is 12 and Lexi is 4. She gave up trying for another baby and viola, along came Lexi. She's happy with 2, in both cases she had major blood pressure issues and they told her not to have another one. But she has her family. Poor Lexi is always being tormented by her big brother. 



llaxton said:


> Fish are friends not food...



That's cute. Isn't Disney having a movie come out? Oceans I think. You could try to tie the 2 together.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

HeatherSue said:


> I need some ideas.  I'm making my kids some outfits for when we go to Sea World (in San Diego).  I have a bunch of sea life appliques I want to put on them, but I wanted to put some sort of wording on the top, too.  Does anyone have any ideas for what I should put on them?



I like the "Believe" logo from the whale show.  For fun, we LOVE the shamu punch-buggies (VW beetles) that are outside the entrance.

Now, a few words from a huge fan - Our favorite place to eat is Shipwreck Rapids.  (Also the only place I know of where the strawberries come in Shamu bowls that are great souveniers.)  Our LEAST fave is Mango Joe's. The pizza place is s-l-o-w. We NEVER MISS Wild Arctic (love those belugas!)(there are viewing areas both above and below the waterline) or Forbidden Reef (where one of the rays has been known to do a Shamu impersonation).  Tell your kids to meet you at the bottom of the slide in the Bay of Play and let them go  (SW keeps employees up in the structure directing traffic and behaviour).  Churros are yummy.  They cheat on Shipwreck Rapids - you will get wet, you may get soaked.  (I no longer have any pride and we are poncho people on it and Atlantis; I've driven home soaked to the skin before.)  In one of the aquariums you can see sharks swimming in their eggs - way cool!  It looks like you'll miss Cirque de la Mer - I love that show!

Deb


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi- It's Simplicity 9806, it's out of print, but you can find it around. from the 1980s I think.
> Use a larger strip of bias tape on the neck.
> BUY LOTS of rick rack! I think it took 3 or 4 packages. So look on the "bolts" of rick rack first maybe.
> 
> AND....did you know they aren't Pom-Poms...they are Pom PONS!


THANKS -when I look it up it says it is adult sizes, does the adult sized one include the kids sized ones?



aksunshine said:


> *Thank you so much everyone (Adi, too, somehow I lost your qoute). It is so wonderful to have it set. I set up a dove release for the service and I got MH balloons. I think we are almost ready.*






froggy33 said:


> She was just at 17 months when we went.  It was December, so we didn't have to worry about it being too hot.  I made some simply sweets, a Vida (with jeans), and some other skirt/shirt ensembles.  She did really good in everything.  If you'd like I could PM you what all I made for her, so you get a good idea.



I'd LOVE it if you PMed me - we are planning a weekend trip for her first birthday and a week in December (we live in Miami - so the trip isn't bad at all - 3/4 hours driving). 



GoofyG said:


> Was going to let you know that Araeyah saw the OT today instead. She said she does have some SI, never told me exactly what. She wrote down Vestibular, Mutisensory and Touch. She will see the OT next Monday. I don't know what research to look at. The OT said she will write something up for the pediatrician.



Sending big hugs to you!  It is good to have a diagnosis and some plans for therapy - but I am sure you are feeling overwhelmed and needing info now!  Wish I could help more!


----------



## revrob

tricia said:


> I agree, this is the best tute for a stripwork skirt.  I even made one for myself with this tute.
> 
> Also, i just read in a Blog that CarlaC has a new pattern coming out soon.  Does anyone have any info that they are allowed to share??




It's true!  Carla has a new Sis Boom pattern coming soon!  Check out a few detail in my blog (linked below!)


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


> If you are in Mk, ride Dumbo for us! I'd love a picture.


Will absolutely try to do this for Levi!

I do love Dumbo.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Alicia-
Wow!  Levi's stone is so beautiful; and the poem you wrote is perfect.  I so love the picture of him on the carousel, too- thinking about you today; and on the 11th.  And looking forward to seeing pictures of Gabriel, too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> Well, if it ever stops raining today I will try to get some decent pictures of a cute A line and capri set that I made for a very special little girl's 8 th birthday party on Wednesday.  She is a very special little girl that was diagnosed with mitochondrial disease when she was 6 months old.  The doctors said she would never live to see her second birthday....I guess they were wrong!
> 
> To those who have children with sensory issues...how do you make their clothes?  She has a problem with seams...really bad, and won't wear anything that is tight...in fact the only thing she will currently wear is t shirts (plain, nothing 'hard') and sweat pants with the cuffs cut out!  I'm hoping the A line will work for her, since all the seams are inside....and the easy fits only have the crotch and center leg seam.  I serged the seams and topstitched them so they wouldn't stick up and bother her...but does anyone have any ideas on how else I could have done it?
> 
> She can only wear very short sleeves or sleeveless because she has a PICC line in her arm, but she loves 'dress up' just can't stand to wear the 'dress up'  clothes, so I am trying to find a way to make her some things to wear.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas....
> 
> 
> Nini


I don't have a child with sensory issues, but how about these options...

cover with satin ribbon
try steam a seam 
some sort of mesh fusible like Tender Touch or Floriani No show mesh fusible?
The easy fits would be easy enough to make lined.



Adi12982 said:


> THANKS -when I look it up it says it is adult sizes, does the adult sized one include the kids sized ones?


There are several different ones out there- the one I have has 3 sizes, starting with 2-4 (the one I made) I had to search quite a bit for it. check both etsy and ebay.
here's one
http://www.etsy.com/listing/9971512...ern&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## birdie757

Jaylin said:


> Oh, I forgot to say.....are patterns absolutely impossible for anyone else or is it just me?  I think I've gotten so use to the YCMT and other epatterns, that I'm lost with a normal one.  I tried to make some shorts with a McCalls pattern, OMG, I was lost after direction #2.  I didn't understand what they were doing or saying!  So I just referred back to an epattern I had and did it that way!!!  I think I need to take a basic sewing class and learn the art of reading patterns.......hopefully it's not just me!!!



I think it just depends on what you started using or what you are used to.  I personally find the YCMT patterns way to wordy.  I much prefer a sheet or two of diagrams to keep at my machine instead of a 100pg pdf file.  That being said I started out sewing commercial patterns for years before trying anything on YCMT.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey Guys!

Drive-by to say I got my new Ottobre today.  There are some fabulous patterns in it.  Even a cool pair of cargo shorts/pants for big & little boys.


----------



## SallyfromDE

birdie757 said:


> I think it just depends on what you started using or what you are used to.  I personally find the YCMT patterns way to wordy.  I much prefer a sheet or two of diagrams to keep at my machine instead of a 100pg pdf file.  That being said I started out sewing commercial patterns for years before trying anything on YCMT.



Some of the YCMT designers do go way overboard on explaining things. Then half the time, I'm confused. I don't usually print out the whole pattern, just the peices I need.


----------



## billwendy

Heather - what about the new campaign on the Disney Channel with Demi and the Jonas brother - is it Make A Wave? I also really like Believe from the Shamu show....

Sally - is the walmart clearancing their fabric? I heard rumors....

NaeNae - you are wonderful to try to figure things out for this little one!! Usually it is the stitching that bothers and makes things itchy for the kids. I think fabric choices are also what makes things more comfie. I wonder if you could make Tshirt dresses? Also, check out this website - it doesnt have patterns, but maybe just ideas you could encorporate?
http://www.softclothing.net/


----------



## PrincessKell

NiniMorris said:


> Well, if it ever stops raining today I will try to get some decent pictures of a cute A line and capri set that I made for a very special little girl's 8 th birthday party on Wednesday.  She is a very special little girl that was diagnosed with mitochondrial disease when she was 6 months old.  The doctors said she would never live to see her second birthday....I guess they were wrong!
> 
> To those who have children with sensory issues...how do you make their clothes?  She has a problem with seams...really bad, and won't wear anything that is tight...in fact the only thing she will currently wear is t shirts (plain, nothing 'hard') and sweat pants with the cuffs cut out!  I'm hoping the A line will work for her, since all the seams are inside....and the easy fits only have the crotch and center leg seam.  I serged the seams and topstitched them so they wouldn't stick up and bother her...but does anyone have any ideas on how else I could have done it?
> 
> She can only wear very short sleeves or sleeveless because she has a PICC line in her arm, but she loves 'dress up' just can't stand to wear the 'dress up'  clothes, so I am trying to find a way to make her some things to wear.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas....
> 
> 
> Nini



When Peach was younger she had a really bad problem with seams and such as well. I did a double top stitch to catch the seams on the inside so they wouldn't itch her and were flat.


----------



## PrincessKell

Its been awhile since i have sewn anything. Since the Taylor Swift outfit, I don't recall posting it here or not. hmm I know I did on facebook, anyway let me know if I didn't I will get some of my thrift store upcycle creation for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. 

Im still not feeling totally back to normal, can't breathe well and still coughing, but well enough to stay down stairs instead of being up in bed all day. Hoooray! Three weeks and counting. Another dr. appt tomorrow. 

I went to the thrift store today to find something to reconstruct for Peach to wear, and found two great pieces. One is a tank top, and I am going to turn it into a skirt the other is a shirt,  I will turn into a matching tank top for the skirt. It even has lace trim on the bottom of the shirt. Love when that happens, they match and already have all the trimming on it. haha 

Love seeing everyones newest creations, makes me want to get back into my sewing groove!  Peach is excited for that too.


----------



## h518may

GoofyG said:


> Was going to let you know that Araeyah saw the OT today instead. She said she does have some SI, never told me exactly what. She wrote down Vestibular, Mutisensory and Touch. She will see the OT next Monday. I don't know what research to look at. The OT said she will write something up for the pediatrician.



Both of mine have SI.  I started out reading every book I could back when I was told Tim had SI.  My first book was _Raising a Sensory Smart Child_, that gave me a start and some helpful tools to help him.  A good OT will be able to give lots of things to do at home, and toys that might make things better.  We have a swing in the back yard, a small trampoline in the living room, bouncy balls to ride and rock on, and a bouncy horse to ride in the living room.  You need to find what helps your daughter.

You said you are going to start meeting with an OT, and that helps lots.  Also might look into Hippotherapy.  This is horseback riding with and OT.  Ash does this , her therapy session is 1/2 hour with the OT in the play room and 1/2 hour on the horse with the OT.  The same place that does Hippotherapy also does Aquatherapy.  They both are great for sencory.

If you wasn't to ask me anything you can.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!



That is AWESOME! I could never keep a secret that big! Have a great time!


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!



WOO HOO!!! They are going to be soooo excited!! Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## aboveH20

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> AND....did you know they aren't Pom-Poms...they are Pom PONS!



I didn't now it until I made I Spy bags for the Big Give and typed up the list of things to be spied.  My spell checker was quite insistent that pom pom was not a word.  Who knew!


----------



## PrincessKell

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!



 Hooooray! that is so exciting! I couldn't keep that secret! hehe Have fun!


----------



## ZanyToes

I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .


----------



## QuiverofArrows

My children were walking past the computer and stopped when they saw the picture of Levi on the carousel and they fussed at how adorable and happy he looked. A friend of mine's toddler son passed away several years ago and they had a dove release and it was beautiful. I loved it so much that we had one at my mother's funeral six months ago. I will say that we had the trinity release and one of my sisters was very jittery at the funeral and was nervous when the dove didn't fly out the second it was released, even though I told her ahead of time to give it a few seconds. Once it did fly out, she screamed and almost fainted. It was not how I envisioned it at all. I'm not sure how you are doing the release but just wanted to make sure that you were aware that they don't always fly out the moment the baskets were opened. Again, the headstone is gorgeous and very touching. God bless.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!



WOW!!!  I don't know how you could keep the secret.  Maybe I'll see you there!  Just my DS(9) & I on this trip.  He'll be in last year's applique T's and bowling shirts.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!




Have a great trip!  All those hours of sewing will be worth it when they find out where they are going!  Have fun!  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dizn4mk

Wow you gals are busy ! Went to my Uncle's funeral  , then found out that my friend has lung cancer . Sewing is bringing me peace ! 

Everything you all have made is BEAUTIFUL !

Alicia -I don't even know what to say. Very touching poem and I'm so sorry for your loss. But you are correct that you will hold him again , I'm sure he will the first one to greet you with open arms and his big beautiful smile.

Mary


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Morning Friends,
We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.  

Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.

Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.

The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.

The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.

MVM


----------



## InkspressYourself

ellenbenny said:


> Finally completed an outfit for DGD for December trip.. for Chef Mickey's.  Now let's just hope I get a reservation!  And I see that the yellow fabric bled a little into the white when I hand washed it last night and I didn't notice it until after I dried it.  Ugh, let's hope I can get the stain out, but if not I'm sure it will get stained anyway when she wears it.  LOL!


I love this.  I would love to CASE it, but I'm making my dd re-wear the outfit I made for Chef Mickey's last year.  We didn't even get to go last year because I couldn't get reservations!



babynala said:


> Here are the few things that I have made recently:
> 
> Tink dress with Easy Fit pants for my 2 year old niece (thanks for the tip and directions to add the elastic under the arm holes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Diego baseball outfit for my 3 1/2 year old nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hawaiian shirt that I made for my husband to wear to the Jimmy Buffet concert last week.  I used a Simplicity pattern and have to say that I was more then a little frustrated.  There is no way I could have done this pattern without having first done CarlaC's bowling shirt.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up the applique.  This was the first thing that I have done that was more complicated then a Minnie Head but it wasn't too bad (of course I could not have done it without HeatherSue's tutorial and all the great inspiration from this board)


Wow, those are all gorgeous.



Granna4679 said:


> Cute outfit and I love her face in this picture!


Thank you.



eyor44 said:


> I made a couple of shirts for my neice (17) who leaves for her Make A Wish trip this Friday. They'll be arriving to Disney just as I am leaving.
> 
> I made Make A Wish shirts for her, her DB and DSis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra shirt, so I made her favorite character, Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little hands are DD hiding.  Thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction for finding the transfers.


These turned out great



DisneyKings said:


> Well apparently there's a heat wave in Orlando--it was in the 90s today & HOT at Animal Kingdom.  Here's a picture of us on our girls trip.  I made me a shirt using Heather's Mickey swirl.  I used a variegated black/white thread to kinda' give it a zebra look (at least that's what I was going for):


I love that you match your girls  I think the mickey swirl looks great.



NaeNae said:


> Here are a few things I've made but haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for DGD4 to wear for her Easter program at preschool.  When she was getting dressed that morning, she pulled on it so hard that she ripped the skirt from the bodice and didn't get to wear it.   I repaired it and she loves it.
> 
> DGD4 had a Princess & the Frog birthday party.  I made her a special outfit for her party.  She didn't want to stop playing for me to take her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs on her pants are HeatherSue's.
> 
> I didn't make this but I thought it turn out soooooooo cute that I wanted to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD4 loves alligators so we had to show case her favorite character of the movie.


That looks like so much fun.  Tiana is my favorite character!



tricia said:


> Very cute.  Glad she loves it.


Thank you



Kudrah said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Rebecca, and I'm new to the DISBoards, but not new to WDW or loving all things Disney!   I have 2 children, Brendan (12) and Ella (4), and though we are trying for another one, it's not looking good, lol.  I'll be 39 in September and my husband Greg will be 48 in July and we are feeling like old farts who can't keep up with the ones we've got!
> 
> I have spent hours now pouring through this thread and I'm still not even a third of the way through!  All your creativity and designs are fabulous and I love the sisterhood I can feel that you all have established here as well!
> 
> I am a great sewer in my mind.  Which means, I can't sew a lick, but I long to be able to.  I am very crafty, I love paint and paper projects, and can easily see how things are made,  and I'm always looking at stuff and saying 'they want HOW much?  Oh man if I only could sew.'   For some reason, machine sewing is so intimidating to me.  I can cut out basic pattern pieces and sew SIMPLE things by hand, but have a brand new (well, now it's 5 years old) Brother machine that has never been out of the box because I don't even know how to thread it.   I made curtains for my son's room out of bedsheets that matched his comforter and I used iron-on tape, lol.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December 2010 and I have made a goal that I want to be able to sew some outfits for Ella to take on our trip.   I don't really have or know anyone who can teach me one on one, and the local JoAnns seems only to be offering classes to people who already know how to work their machine or the Viking/Singer/Husquavarna classes where you have to buy the machine to take the class.
> 
> I did buy the Simplicity Simply the Best Sewing Book years back, but I don't think it was basic enough for me, lol.
> 
> Are there books/videos, etc that you all would recommend for a true novice like me?  I can mend things and sew simple hems by hand and years back I used to do a bit of embroidery, but I just would LOVE to be able to make these stinkin' cute boutique kind of clothes, to be able to embellish jeans, etc.  I think it truly is a psychological hurdle.  My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help


I'm terrified of sewing my finger.  I figure it's bound to happen eventually.  I've learned so much from everyone here.  I can't wait to see what you make.



froggy33 said:


> How fun!!  We are going in Sept too.  Sept. 16-20!  We also have a reservation for Chef Mickey's.  It's really fun to eat there and they have good food too!!  Have fun!


Cool!  Last year I had just started posting on here before our trip.  I was too shy to ask if anyone was from disboards.  We saw some kids in some really cute outfits, but I was afraid the mom would think I was crazy if I asked her if she posted here.  We'll be at Chef Mickey's on the 13th so we will miss you, hopefully we will see you in a park! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Drive-by to say I got my new Ottobre today.  There are some fabulous patterns in it.  Even a cool pair of cargo shorts/pants for big & little boys.


I bought an Ottobre woman magazine a few months ago.  I just took the pattern pieces out last night.  I'm skeered.  It looks overwhelming.  I'm just gonna try to go slow and take one step at a time.  I hope I can figure out which lines to copy for the pattern pieces. 



ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .



I love all of the pictures.  The outfits are great and get me really excited for our upcoming trip.


----------



## NaeNae

Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.

















 Gotta love those butt ruffles!!


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.



That is really cute.  Love the self posing, and the butt ruffles look so tiny and dainty.


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> Morning Friends,
> We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.
> 
> Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.
> 
> The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.
> 
> The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.
> 
> MVM



Sounds like you are having a wonderful time!  Sorry you got sunburnt though!  Enjoy your last days there!  Good thing you've had the pool - I'm further south in Miami and I know it has been HOT!  Can't wait to hear more about your trip and see pictures when you get back!  Have a safe journey home!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Lisa- WHEN will the skirt pattern be on YCMT? I don't have a serger, and I think I need to invest in a rolled hem foot to get at least a similar affect rather than hemming all the ruffles. I cant wait- Megan is at the age where skirts would be great! Hurry please
> 
> .


Can you tell me more info about a rolled hem foot?  I don't have a serger either.


*Toadstool* said:


> No.. each machine has an embroidery field. It will not embroider past that. You could probably get a mega hoop which is a split hoop. It would embroider the top half then you'd have to move the hoop so it could embroider the bottom half. You have to split the designs before you put them on the machine and it can be difficult... it won't work for applique designs, but would work great for filled designs or if you are wanting to do lettering that big it would be pretty easy to split the letters.  YOu'd pretty much NEED embroidery software to do this.


I guess I will be sticking with what I have!  Thanks for the info though.



HeatherSue said:


> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.


Love it!  Cute!  I can't wait to get my hands on this pattern but I sure wish I had a serger.



ellenbenny said:


>


This is so cute!  I love the black and white top underneath.  


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!



Have fun!  I can't wait to hear what their reaction is!  We surprised my DD's last year and it was a blast.  It took awhile for it to sink in though.  They got more and more excited as the morning progressed when they realized that they really were going to Disney that same day!


ZanyToes said:


> ]



These are all very cute.  The pirate minnie shirts are great!  But I really like the photos of all your kids loving their stuffed animals!  Precious!

Anyone getting anything fun for mother's day?


----------



## HeatherSue

tpettie said:


> Her version of what happened was she was holding the pin in her mouth as they were pining a pattern together.  Doctor said it as a good thing she swallowed a pin the the balled end as that was the part being lead through frist.


  How scary!!!



Astro Orbiter said:


> I like the "Believe" logo from the whale show.  For fun, we LOVE the shamu punch-buggies (VW beetles) that are outside the entrance.
> 
> Now, a few words from a huge fan - Our favorite place to eat is Shipwreck Rapids.  (Also the only place I know of where the strawberries come in Shamu bowls that are great souveniers.)  Our LEAST fave is Mango Joe's. The pizza place is s-l-o-w. We NEVER MISS Wild Arctic (love those belugas!)(there are viewing areas both above and below the waterline) or Forbidden Reef (where one of the rays has been known to do a Shamu impersonation).  Tell your kids to meet you at the bottom of the slide in the Bay of Play and let them go  (SW keeps employees up in the structure directing traffic and behaviour).  Churros are yummy.  They cheat on Shipwreck Rapids - you will get wet, you may get soaked.  (I no longer have any pride and we are poncho people on it and Atlantis; I've driven home soaked to the skin before.)  In one of the aquariums you can see sharks swimming in their eggs - way cool!  It looks like you'll miss Cirque de la Mer - I love that show!
> 
> Deb


I am making myself a shirt that says "Believe" with some redwork embroidery on it.  That's the plan anyway!  It would be cute to put that on the kid's outfits, too.  

Thank you for the tips on Sea World!  If you have any more, I'd love to hear them!  You can PM them to me, if you'd like!  It's hard to find any helpful info on Sea World San Diego!



SallyfromDE said:


> That's cute. Isn't Disney having a movie come out? Oceans I think. You could try to tie the 2 together.


I'll have to look that up!  Maybe they have some sort of catch phrase that would work.  



billwendy said:


> Heather - what about the new campaign on the Disney Channel with Demi and the Jonas brother - is it Make A Wave? I also really like Believe from the Shamu show....


I'll look that up!  I haven't seen the Make a Wave campaign!



PrincessKell said:


> Its been awhile since i have sewn anything. Since the Taylor Swift outfit, I don't recall posting it here or not. hmm I know I did on facebook, anyway let me know if I didn't I will get some of my thrift store upcycle creation for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school.
> 
> Im still not feeling totally back to normal, can't breathe well and still coughing, but well enough to stay down stairs instead of being up in bed all day. Hoooray! Three weeks and counting. Another dr. appt tomorrow.
> 
> I went to the thrift store today to find something to reconstruct for Peach to wear, and found two great pieces. One is a tank top, and I am going to turn it into a skirt the other is a shirt,  I will turn into a matching tank top for the skirt. It even has lace trim on the bottom of the shirt. Love when that happens, they match and already have all the trimming on it. haha
> 
> Love seeing everyones newest creations, makes me want to get back into my sewing groove!  Peach is excited for that too.


I'm not sure if you posted it here or just on facebook.  Go ahead and post it, no one will mind a repeat!  I'm sorry you're still not feeling well. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!


HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!  Have a great time!! Keep your eye out for my sister! She leaves on Friday, but I think she's only doing 1 park day.



ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures.   I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.  I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .


You have such a beautiful family!  You're all so cute!  I love the outfits!  Everything looks great!! Did you have a good time? 



dizn4mk said:


> Wow you gals are busy ! Went to my Uncle's funeral  , then found out that my friend has lung cancer . Sewing is bringing me peace !


I'm so sorry to hear about your Uncle and your friend.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Morning Friends,
> We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.
> 
> Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.
> 
> The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.
> 
> The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.
> 
> MVM


I love live updates from the World!!!  I'm glad you're having a nice time!!



InkspressYourself said:


> Cool!  Last year I had just started posting on here before our trip.  I was too shy to ask if anyone was from disboards.  We saw some kids in some really cute outfits, but I was afraid the mom would think I was crazy if I asked her if she posted here.  We'll be at Chef Mickey's on the 13th so we will miss you, hopefully we will see you in a park!


You should ask next time!  I've met a couple of Disboutiquers just by going up and asking!  Teresa is totally fearless about it, but I can be a little more shy to approach people.  I like to ask "Where did you get that cute outfit?"  If they say they made it, then I'll ask if they're on the Disboards.



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out. When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!



Oh my gosh, how cute is she!! I just love that butt ruffle pose!    The skirt is adorable!!


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of things to share today.

I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.

Front:





Back:





Also, as part of my sewing for cleaning trades I have going on with my cleaning lady,  I am making her matching table runners for her dining room and open concept living room.

Here are the first:





After I took this pic, I added little dangly things at the ends, as this is to fit on a small 15" table with the dark triangles hanging over the edges.


And the second:





One more to go (the big one, for her dining room table)


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> *Thank you so much everyone (Adi, too, somehow I lost your qoute). It is so wonderful to have it set. I set up a dove release for the service and I got MH balloons. I think we are almost ready.*


Alicia, I know I have told you this many times before, but I simply adore this picture of Levi.  He looks so beautiful and happy!!  I believe Levi is watching over all of you with that same great big smile of his!!!  Alicia, I wish I could be there on May 11th with you.  Your my best friend and I love ya to pieces!!!!  



HeatherSue said:


> I need some ideas.  I'm making my kids some outfits for when we go to Sea World (in San Diego).  I have a bunch of sea life appliques I want to put on them, but I wanted to put some sort of wording on the top, too.  Does anyone have any ideas for what I should put on them?


How about,"This isn't Disney"???  LOL....JUST KIDDING!!



tpettie said:


> I have a 14yr old who swallowed a pin in Foods & Fashions class about a month ago.....  4hours in emerg to be sent to the childrens hospital so the specalist can remove it from  her wind pipe....  Waiting for them to get her admitted to a bed she gagged it up and reswallowed it then they did xrays every 4 hours to watch it move through her insides....
> 
> All is good now   kids are so much work


OH my GOODNESS, this would have freaked me out.  Thank God your baby (their always our babies, right) is okay!!!  How scary!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Will absolutely try to do this for Levi!
> 
> I do love Dumbo.


Awww how sweet!!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Drive-by to say I got my new Ottobre today.  There are some fabulous patterns in it.  Even a cool pair of cargo shorts/pants for big & little boys.


I wanna see, I wanna see...LOL!!  



ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .


WOW....your little ones looked adorable!!  I love all their outfits.  So cute!!



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!



Aww, she is such a little cutie too.  Love the skirt with all those cute ruffles!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Aw that turned out cute!


----------



## Granna4679

ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow....what cute little girls!  Your whole family looks great and I love all of the customs.
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...how cute is she!?  I love the "posed" picture.
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as part of my sewing for cleaning trades I have going on with my cleaning lady,  I am making her matching table runners for her dining room and open concept living room.
> 
> Here are the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took this pic, I added little dangly things at the ends, as this is to fit on a small 15" table with the dark triangles hanging over the edges.
> And the second:
> 
> 
> 
> One more to go (the big one, for her dining room table)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Mickey/Minnie vida.  I bet she loves it.  The table linens are really pretty.  Did you have a pattern for the bigger one?  I would love to do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can you tell me more info about a rolled hem foot?  I don't have a serger either.


Yes, I sure can, I just went a purchased a few of them.
There are different sizes available and it might not be called a rolled hem.

For example you may see 2mm,3,, or 5mm
There is one available for different fabrics, or based on how large of a hem you want.
here is a photo of a shell rolled hem foot- for sheer fabrics





and here is a 2mm Narrow Hem Foot- for cottons, etc





You will start by pressing about 1/2 to 1" of your hem, you may wish to tack it down just a little, then start your foot on the pressed part, then allow the fabric to feed in and the foot with turn it and stitch in one step. 

visit your machine's manufacture's site to see what feet are available or visit your dealer for a demo (I know Janome has them because I have used them on my Kenmore) and I would think all brands would have a least 1 foot available.


Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.


----------



## LisaZoe

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I don't have a serger, and I think I need to invest in a rolled hem foot to get at least a similar affect rather than hemming all the ruffles. I cant wait- Megan is at the age where skirts would be great! Hurry please





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can you tell me more info about a rolled hem foot?  I don't have a serger either.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, I sure can, I just went a purchased a few of them.
> There are different sizes available and it might not be called a rolled hem.
> 
> For example you may see 2mm,3,, or 5mm
> There is one available for different fabrics, or based on how large of a hem you want.
> here is a photo of a shell rolled hem foot- for sheer fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 2mm Narrow Hem Foot- for cottons, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will start by pressing about 1/2 to 1" of your hem, you may wish to tack it down just a little, then start your foot on the pressed part, then allow the fabric to feed in and the foot with turn it and stitch in one step.
> 
> visit your machine's manufacture's site to see what feet are available or visit your dealer for a demo (I know Janome has them because I have used them on my Kenmore) and I would think all brands would have a least 1 foot available.



Oh, I really need to check into some different feet for my machine. I especially want to get the narrow hem foot. I did do one Audrey skirt with a traditional hem and think it came out really cute. Here's a close-up of the ruffles.






I have a couple testers to hear from but I have the instructions just about ready otherwise.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> I love the Mickey/Minnie vida.  I bet she loves it.  The table linens are really pretty.  Did you have a pattern for the bigger one?  I would love to do that.



No pattern, but you quilt, don't you?

What I did was cut some WOF strips, sewed them together and then cut 60 degree triangles.

The design took a bit of planning and you have to work from the middle out if you want the right side up and upside down triangles to be the same.

So mine went

Dark  3.5"
Small Flowere  1.5"
Beige    2.5"
large flower 1.5"
Dark 1.5" This is the middle, must be the same above and below.
large Flower 1.5"
Beige 2.5"
Small Flower 1.5"
Dark 3.5"

............ /\................/\ .............../\
............/..\............../..\............../..\
.........../....\............/....\.........../.....\
........../......\........./.......\......../........\
------/ ----- \ ---- / ---- \ ----  / ---- \----Middle line
....... /..........\....../..........\....../..........\
......./............\..../............\..../............\
....../..............\../..............\../..............\
...../................\/................\/................\

OK, not exactly 60 degree cuts, but at least maybe you can see what I mean, this way there is little waste, as you can use all of the triangles.

Oh, and WOF only gave me 4 triangles cause they are so big.  the finished product is about 29.5" tip to tip, and 25" across from flat to flat.

Clear as mud I am sure.  You can PM me if you need more help.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.



Doesn't your early intervention program go through the county/state? Gianna had EI services from 15mos to age 3 then received services from the school district from 3-5yrs. She received speech, OT and PT services multiple times per week and it was all paid for through the county's early intervention program, not our private insurance. We didn't even have to give them our insurance information!

I'm glad that Hannah will be getting the services she needs, you will be amazed at the progress she will make. Gianna loved her therapy sessions, lots of playtime and attention. People now can't even believe that she is the same child!


----------



## ncmomof2

NaeNae said:


>



Great skirt!  I love the pose!  So cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more to go (the big one, for her dining room table)


The Vida is so cu]te!  I love how you did Minnie on one side and Mickey on the other!  You and your housekeeper have quite a deal worked out!  How cool! I love the table covers.  This last one is especially fabulous!



MouseTriper said:


> How about,"This isn't Disney"???  LOL....JUST KIDDING!!


 Don't think I'll be using that one! 



tricia said:


> No pattern, but you quilt, don't you?
> 
> What I did was cut some WOF strips, sewed them together and then cut 60 degree triangles.
> 
> The design took a bit of planning and you have to work from the middle out if you want the right side up and upside down triangles to be the same.
> 
> So mine went
> 
> Dark  3.5"
> Small Flowere  1.5"
> Beige    2.5"
> large flower 1.5"
> Dark 1.5" This is the middle, must be the same above and below.
> large Flower 1.5"
> Beige 2.5"
> Small Flower 1.5"
> Dark 3.5"
> 
> ............ /\................/\ .............../\
> ............/..\............../..\............../..\
> .........../....\............/....\.........../.....\
> ........../......\........./.......\......../........\
> ------/ ----- \ ---- / ---- \ ----  / ---- \----Middle line
> ....... /..........\....../..........\....../..........\
> ......./............\..../............\..../............\
> ....../..............\../..............\../..............\
> ...../................\/................\/................\
> 
> OK, not exactly 60 degree cuts, but at least maybe you can see what I mean, this way there is little waste, as you can use all of the triangles.
> 
> Oh, and WOF only gave me 4 triangles cause they are so big.  the finished product is about 29.5" tip to tip, and 25" across from flat to flat.
> 
> Clear as mud I am sure.  You can PM me if you need more help.



You are so sweet to type all of that out!  That's what I love about this thread!


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> Morning Friends,
> We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.
> 
> Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.
> 
> The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.
> 
> The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.
> 
> MVM



Sounds like you are having a great time other than the sunburning! 



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!



Hehe love her modeling! How cute is she! And love the butt ruffles, they are so cute and small. 



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as part of my sewing for cleaning trades I have going on with my cleaning lady,  I am making her matching table runners for her dining room and open concept living room.
> 
> Here are the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took this pic, I added little dangly things at the ends, as this is to fit on a small 15" table with the dark triangles hanging over the edges.
> 
> 
> And the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more to go (the big one, for her dining room table)



Love the Vida!!! And very nice table runners. I like that idea of trade. hehe


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.





woodkins said:


> Doesn't your early intervention program go through the county/state? Gianna had EI services from 15mos to age 3 then received services from the school district from 3-5yrs. She received speech, OT and PT services multiple times per week and it was all paid for through the county's early intervention program, not our private insurance. We didn't even have to give them our insurance information!
> 
> I'm glad that Hannah will be getting the services she needs, you will be amazed at the progress she will make. Gianna loved her therapy sessions, lots of playtime and attention. People now can't even believe that she is the same child!



Lauren also received EI services from 12 months to 3 years for gross motor, fine motor and speech delays.  We did pay a minimal fee out of pocket but the state picked up the rest.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi...I saw and Ill be real quick! (Megan was crying in her sleep and complaining her head and ear hurts alot)

The Birth to Three IS our state early intervention program. They apparently added "parent fees" a while ago and now have recently raised them by 60%. So right now we are looking at $185 a month.
They count how many your have in your household, and then what your income level is..
the evaluation is free to us. but not the services.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> No pattern, but you quilt, don't you?
> 
> What I did was cut some WOF strips, sewed them together and then cut 60 degree triangles.
> 
> The design took a bit of planning and you have to work from the middle out if you want the right side up and upside down triangles to be the same.
> 
> So mine went
> 
> Dark  3.5"
> Small Flowere  1.5"
> Beige    2.5"
> large flower 1.5"
> Dark 1.5" This is the middle, must be the same above and below.
> large Flower 1.5"
> Beige 2.5"
> Small Flower 1.5"
> Dark 3.5"
> 
> ............ /\................/\ .............../\
> ............/..\............../..\............../..\
> .........../....\............/....\.........../.....\
> ........../......\........./.......\......../........\
> ------/ ----- \ ---- / ---- \ ----  / ---- \----Middle line
> ....... /..........\....../..........\....../..........\
> ......./............\..../............\..../............\
> ....../..............\../..............\../..............\
> ...../................\/................\/................\
> 
> OK, not exactly 60 degree cuts, but at least maybe you can see what I mean, this way there is little waste, as you can use all of the triangles.
> 
> Oh, and WOF only gave me 4 triangles cause they are so big.  the finished product is about 29.5" tip to tip, and 25" across from flat to flat.
> 
> Clear as mud I am sure.  You can PM me if you need more help.



OH....I really think I get it.  (at least in my head, I get it).  Yes, I do quilt.  I am going to try this.  It looks easy enough (haha...).  I am sure I will have a different view when I sit down to do it.  Love them though...they are very pretty.


----------



## danicaw

glorib said:


> Yikes - here we go.  I guess they'll let me wear the Minnie dot at the parks?  It's not too character-ish?  This pattern isn't the most flattering for large busted girls, but it's too late now - I've made it, so I'm gonna wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Mickey bling t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess that is my kitchen behind me - I might clean it up later - if I'm not too busy sewing!   Oh, yeah - since I'm making excuses about my messy kitchen - I should add that the little quote saying behind me is:  "Happiness is realizing that giving our children a good home is more important than a clean house."



Love it! Thanks for sharing the pics 



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my Audrey skirt I made from the test version.  I love the way it turned out!  Tessa wanted me to make a Spongebob skirt.  First she wanted me to make the front yellow and put Spongebob's face on it.  Then, I got to thinking of where his eyeballs would fall...  So, I had to nix that idea and we went with "Spongebob-esque" flowers on the front instead.  I still want to make her a Spongebob shirt to go with it to wear at Universal Hollywood.
> 
> Lisa gave me the go-ahead to post some pictures.  But, the pattern isn't out just yet!  This is a 5/6, lengthened to a 7/8.
> 
> The settings on my camera were a little screwy for some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



the Audrey skirt is adorable! all the ones posted are wonderful! 



ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .



All your pics are wonderful! Looks like a great trip!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, I sure can, I just went a purchased a few of them.
> There are different sizes available and it might not be called a rolled hem.
> 
> For example you may see 2mm,3,, or 5mm
> There is one available for different fabrics, or based on how large of a hem you want.
> here is a photo of a shell rolled hem foot- for sheer fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 2mm Narrow Hem Foot- for cottons, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will start by pressing about 1/2 to 1" of your hem, you may wish to tack it down just a little, then start your foot on the pressed part, then allow the fabric to feed in and the foot with turn it and stitch in one step.
> 
> visit your machine's manufacture's site to see what feet are available or visit your dealer for a demo (I know Janome has them because I have used them on my Kenmore) and I would think all brands would have a least 1 foot available.
> 
> 
> Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.



Thank you for posting this.... I am going to see what I can find to fit my machine 

I am a bit late starting on the Mom's Day gift for my MIL but we don't see them to early June so..... I am working on an apron for her with an embroidery design from SWAK..... so in looking for a pattern I came across this apron pattern. Its not my MIL style but I LOVE it, so I thought I would share and hopefully I will make it for myself soon 

http://sew4home.com/projects/kitchen-linens/578-retro-fun-vintage-style-apron
I didn't check the bookmarks.. it might already be there.


----------



## aksunshine

lovesdumbo said:


> Will absolutely try to do this for Levi!
> 
> I do love Dumbo.





ireland_nicole said:


> Alicia-
> Wow!  Levi's stone is so beautiful; and the poem you wrote is perfect.  I so love the picture of him on the carousel, too- thinking about you today; and on the 11th.  And looking forward to seeing pictures of Gabriel, too.


Thank ou so much!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well  - Girls are in bed - they still don't know about the trip tomorrow - I am getting ready to finish packing. still have a few things sewing wise to finish also. Just wanted to wish everyone a good week where ever you are...for those that are going - I'll see you in Disney in about 16 hrs!!!!!!!


OMGosh! How did you do it????


QuiverofArrows said:


> My children were walking past the computer and stopped when they saw the picture of Levi on the carousel and they fussed at how adorable and happy he looked. A friend of mine's toddler son passed away several years ago and they had a dove release and it was beautiful. I loved it so much that we had one at my mother's funeral six months ago. I will say that we had the trinity release and one of my sisters was very jittery at the funeral and was nervous when the dove didn't fly out the second it was released, even though I told her ahead of time to give it a few seconds. Once it did fly out, she screamed and almost fainted. It was not how I envisioned it at all. I'm not sure how you are doing the release but just wanted to make sure that you were aware that they don't always fly out the moment the baskets were opened. Again, the headstone is gorgeous and very touching. God bless.


Oh, thank you so much. The lady, Gail, who is doing the release for us has given us several options and she is bringing extra birds early to practice with. We are doing the Trinity, Isabelle is releasing the "spirit" bird.


dizn4mk said:


> Wow you gals are busy ! Went to my Uncle's funeral  , then found out that my friend has lung cancer . Sewing is bringing me peace !
> 
> Everything you all have made is BEAUTIFUL !
> 
> Alicia -I don't even know what to say. Very touching poem and I'm so sorry for your loss. But you are correct that you will hold him again , I'm sure he will the first one to greet you with open arms and his big beautiful smile.
> 
> Mary


Thank you so much Mary. That thought really made me cry. I hope so!


tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as part of my sewing for cleaning trades I have going on with my cleaning lady,  I am making her matching table runners for her dining room and open concept living room.
> 
> Here are the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took this pic, I added little dangly things at the ends, as this is to fit on a small 15" table with the dark triangles hanging over the edges.
> 
> 
> And the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more to go (the big one, for her dining room table)


Very cute!


MouseTriper said:


> Alicia, I know I have told you this many times before, but I simply adore this picture of Levi.  He looks so beautiful and happy!!  I believe Levi is watching over all of you with that same great big smile of his!!!  Alicia, I wish I could be there on May 11th with you.  Your my best friend and I love ya to pieces!!!!
> 
> !!


I love you and I know you would be here if you could.


NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!


So adorable!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Sally - is the walmart clearancing their fabric? I heard rumors....



They said about a month ago, they wouldn't be getting anymore fabric. Then the new Taiana came in.  I do believe they pulled the manager to another area now. I'll have to check again when I see another of the regular women working there. I haven't been much lately.


----------



## LisaZoe

Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.

Front:





Back:





Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Morning Friends,
> We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.
> 
> Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.
> 
> The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.
> 
> The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.
> 
> MVM



This sounds heavenly to me! I'm glad your enjoying your trip.



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!


Such drama! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, I sure can, I just went a purchased a few of them.
> There are different sizes available and it might not be called a rolled hem.
> 
> For example you may see 2mm,3,, or 5mm
> There is one available for different fabrics, or based on how large of a hem you want.
> here is a photo of a shell rolled hem foot- for sheer fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 2mm Narrow Hem Foot- for cottons, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will start by pressing about 1/2 to 1" of your hem, you may wish to tack it down just a little, then start your foot on the pressed part, then allow the fabric to feed in and the foot with turn it and stitch in one step.
> 
> visit your machine's manufacturer's site to see what feet are available or visit your dealer for a demo (I know Janome has them because I have used them on my Kenmore) and I would think all brands would have a least 1 foot available.
> 
> 
> Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.



Thanks for posting this, I have been looking at the rolled hem feet on amazon and I was wondering about the sizes. Now I see that I'll probably want a few different sizes.



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, I really need to check into some different feet for my machine. I especially want to get the narrow hem foot. I did do one Audrey skirt with a traditional hem and think it came out really cute. Here's a close-up of the ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple testers to hear from but I have the instructions just about ready otherwise.


I have a brother machine and I always order the Distinctive brand on amazon. They are inexpensive and you can get them for a low or high shank machine. Lisa, do you think you'll expand this skirt to include misses sizes. My 17 and 25 yr old would love it! I'd be happy to test the size 14 and 16!


LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.



Thank you! I'll look forward to checking this out for Emily.

Tricia, I love the Vida. I'm going to have to take the plunge and give it a go!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, I sure can, I just went a purchased a few of them.
> There are different sizes available and it might not be called a rolled hem.
> 
> For example you may see 2mm,3,, or 5mm
> There is one available for different fabrics, or based on how large of a hem you want.
> here is a photo of a shell rolled hem foot- for sheer fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 2mm Narrow Hem Foot- for cottons, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will start by pressing about 1/2 to 1" of your hem, you may wish to tack it down just a little, then start your foot on the pressed part, then allow the fabric to feed in and the foot with turn it and stitch in one step.
> 
> visit your machine's manufacture's site to see what feet are available or visit your dealer for a demo (I know Janome has them because I have used them on my Kenmore) and I would think all brands would have a least 1 foot available.
> 
> 
> Hannah had her Birth to Three evaluation this morning, she qualified for the program. Now, if only insurance would pay for it.



Very cool!!  Showing my complete lack of knowledge here, but I had no idea you could do all those different things with a machine!  I mean, in the back of my mind I knew they were possible, just didn't think about how.  I have so much to learn.


----------



## LisaZoe

RMAMom said:


> I have a brother machine and I always order the Distinctive brand on amazon. They are inexpensive and you can get them for a low or high shank machine. Lisa, do you think you'll expand this skirt to include misses sizes. My 17 and 25 yr old would love it! I'd be happy to test the size 14 and 16!



I've been thinking about trying to have a version of this pattern that covers junior and/or women's sizes. My main issue is getting standard length measurements. I was trying to find some knee length skirts where the finished length was listed but didn't have any luck so far. I know I just need one length as a starting point since all the sizes can be the same length. I think maybe 23-24" would be right, though, after looking at some skirt patterns. Once I have that, I'll have to decide how to handle the bigger difference in waist to hip sizes for women so the side seams don't hang 'wonky'. I think darts would be the simplest method for the front. The back probably wouldn't need to be changed if I kept it elasticized. (Do your girls wear skirts with elastic in the back like that?)

Thanks for the tip about the presser feet. I was browsing a little today for some that will work on my machine. Now I just need to wait until I have money. LOL I had to order a new foot for my serger because the screw thing that is used to adjust for a rolled edge is broken and I'm tired of my 'make do' fix.


----------



## luvinyou

LisaZoe said:


> I've been thinking about trying to have a version of this pattern that covers junior and/or women's sizes. My main issue is getting standard length measurements. I was trying to find some knee length skirts where the finished length was listed but didn't have any luck so far. I know I just need one length as a starting point since all the sizes can be the same length. I think maybe 23-24" would be right, though, after looking at some skirt patterns. Once I have that, I'll have to decide how to handle the bigger difference in waist to hip sizes for women so the side seams don't hang 'wonky'. I think darts would be the simplest method for the front. The back probably wouldn't need to be changed if I kept it elasticized. (Do your girls wear skirts with elastic in the back like that?)
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the presser feet. I was browsing a little today for some that will work on my machine. Now I just need to wait until I have money. LOL I had to order a new foot for my serger because the screw thing that is used to adjust for a rolled edge is broken and I'm tired of my 'make do' fix.



I have a few skirts from forever 21 and Old Navy that are elasticized (or shirred) in the back, so I think it would be fine to leave the elastic back


----------



## Disneymom1218

SallyfromDE said:


> They said about a month ago, they wouldn't be getting anymore fabric. Then the new Taiana came in.  I do believe they pulled the manager to another area now. I'll have to check again when I see another of the regular women working there. I haven't been much lately.



 A Delaware Walmart still has their Fabric section? which one, Do tell. I am 5 min from the Southern De line and from Delaware originally. I will drive for some Fabric. Thanks in Advance


----------



## RMAMom

LisaZoe said:


> I've been thinking about trying to have a version of this pattern that covers junior and/or women's sizes. My main issue is getting standard length measurements. I was trying to find some knee length skirts where the finished length was listed but didn't have any luck so far. I know I just need one length as a starting point since all the sizes can be the same length. I think maybe 23-24" would be right, though, after looking at some skirt patterns. Once I have that, I'll have to decide how to handle the bigger difference in waist to hip sizes for women so the side seams don't hang 'wonky'. I think darts would be the simplest method for the front. The back probably wouldn't need to be changed if I kept it elasticized. (Do your girls wear skirts with elastic in the back like that?)
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the presser feet. I was browsing a little today for some that will work on my machine. Now I just need to wait until I have money. LOL I had to order a new foot for my serger because the screw thing that is used to adjust for a rolled edge is broken and I'm tired of my 'make do' fix.



My girls would absolutely wear an elastic waistband in their skirt. I'm going to PM you.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.



That is adorable, and I love the back!


----------



## Granna4679

*QUESTION -* 
I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...

For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



I'm not sure...but I think you have to have editing software....


Nini


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



Anita - Im no expert, but I think you need  a program that will put the letters together for you and then you load the words into your machine? at least thats how it works on mine, but I have an ol Brother 270D.


----------



## LisaZoe

Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



I agree with Nini and Wendy. My understanding is that each letter is considered a different design so can only be loaded one at a time onto the embroidery machine. You'll need some kind of software that will allow you to combine these into one design so they'll stitch all together. I think there are some simple programs that aren't too expensive to do things like that. 

BTW - You might post on sewforum.com to ask if someone could do the letter combining for you for free. I haven't done that myself but I've seen a lot of posts with people asking for something like that, especially with names.


----------



## mirandag819

One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:








































Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there. 





I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags










I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.














I stored random supplies in small plastic baskets that I can store under the table or on extra cubbies





And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.






And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....




 I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so. 
Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.


----------



## billwendy

Will Sew Era combine the letters? Thats a free program....I havent played with it yet though...might be worth a try Nini!!


----------



## llaxton

mirandag819 said:


> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.




I had no idea you could do that - wow how do you go about getting it printed?


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I'm not sure...but I think you have to have editing software....
> 
> 
> Nini





billwendy said:


> Anita - Im no expert, but I think you need  a program that will put the letters together for you and then you load the words into your machine? at least thats how it works on mine, but I have an ol Brother 270D.





LisaZoe said:


> I agree with Nini and Wendy. My understanding is that each letter is considered a different design so can only be loaded one at a time onto the embroidery machine. You'll need some kind of software that will allow you to combine these into one design so they'll stitch all together. I think there are some simple programs that aren't too expensive to do things like that.
> 
> BTW - You might post on sewforum.com to ask if someone could do the letter combining for you for free. I haven't done that myself but I've seen a lot of posts with people asking for something like that, especially with names.



Thanks for the info ladies!  I am going to see about getting the software.  In the meantime, someone nicely said they would do a couple for me.  Thank you!



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.



The Incredibles Dress is "incredible"....LOL  Love your sewing room.  Look at all of that space.  Wow!  
And I really like your fabric design.  I didn't know you can do that either.  Where do you go to get something like that printed?


----------



## Granna4679

FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.  
My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.  
This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.




The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
Quilt #1








Quilt #2








Quilt #3




A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used




and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.





These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


>



He is such a beutiful little boy. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I am so loving all of the Audrey skirts!  It is the neatest thing to see your daughters name repeated over and over again!!!



It's cool, isn't it!!!! I like thinking of you guys when I'm sewing! 



Kudrah said:


> My mom sewed through her fingernail bed when I was 4 or 5 years old, it wasn't really as bad as it sounds but I remember it was very bloody and I think that probably has something to do with why I'm so afraid of machine sewing.
> 
> Help


Hi! I agree with everyone, start with CarlaC on YCMT! And, don't sew your finger, that hurts!!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alicia, the headtone is beautiful!  Katie was over my shoulder yesterday as I skimmed and asked about the stone and I reminded her about you and how she helped me make the box.  She wanted me to give you and  Isabelle a hug  and tell you that she loves it also.  She said it looks like Levi is holding your belly in the picture with the back of the stone and that maybe he is hugging Gabriel.  Yep, I cried...out of the mouth of babes...



She is so right! It does look like that! 




ZanyToes said:


> Too tired to thumbnail the pictures.


But! I loved them!!! The outfits all look great! 



dizn4mk said:


> Wow you gals are busy ! Went to my Uncle's funeral  , then found out that my friend has lung cancer . Sewing is bringing me peace !


Oh no, I'm so sorry. 



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!


LOVE the poses!!!! Your grand daughter is adorable!!! The skirt is pretty cute too! Don't you just love this pattern!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!  Have a great time!! Keep your eye out for my sister! She leaves on Friday, but I think she's only doing 1 park day.
> 
> 2.)You should ask next time!  I've met a couple of Disboutiquers just by going up and asking!  Teresa is totally fearless about it, but I can be a little more shy to approach people.  I like to ask "Where did you get that cute outfit?"  If they say they made it, then I'll ask if they're on the Disboards.



1.)Yes, we are only doing one day at the the Disney parks. Not sure what day yet. 

2.)So weird, isn't it? So uncharacteristic of me! Although, I'm getting braver in my old age! 



LisaZoe said:


> I've been thinking about trying to have a version of this pattern that covers junior and/or women's sizes. My main issue is getting standard length measurements. I was trying to find some knee length skirts where the finished length was listed but didn't have any luck so far. I know I just need one length as a starting point since all the sizes can be the same length. I think maybe 23-24" would be right, though, after looking at some skirt patterns. Once I have that, I'll have to decide how to handle the bigger difference in waist to hip sizes for women so the side seams don't hang 'wonky'. I think darts would be the simplest method for the front. The back probably wouldn't need to be changed if I kept it elasticized. (Do your girls wear skirts with elastic in the back like that?)
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the presser feet. I was browsing a little today for some that will work on my machine. Now I just need to wait until I have money. LOL I had to order a new foot for my serger because the screw thing that is used to adjust for a rolled edge is broken and I'm tired of my 'make do' fix.




OOOH! I would LOOOVE it if you did that!!! I have skirts with elastic in the back. So, I don't see that as a problem. 



Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



Download Stitch Era Univerersal, it's free and it does this and it will digitize almost any font you have on your computer. There is a link in the bookmarks, or you can Google it. 



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:



WHERE did you get this cool fabric!!! The dress is wonderful!!!
Your sewing room looks great. I can only dream of such a nice space. 
I can't wait to see your finished fabric!!! That is so neat!


----------



## LisaZoe

mirandag819 said:


> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.



Are you using Spoonflower to print the fabric? I've been wanting to try that since I first heard about it back when they were doing their beta testing. I just haven't thought of a print yet. I think that fabric will be really cute and can't wait to hear how the fabric looks once you get it.



teresajoy said:


> OOOH! I would LOOOVE it if you did that!!! I have skirts with elastic in the back. So, I don't see that as a problem.



Well, I'm going to go forward with the sizes I have but I've already started charting the measurements so the girls' sizes will go from 3M/6M to 14/16. After that, I want to do a version for women, possibly up to a 3X. I'm starting with a length of 24" to see how that works out.


----------



## NiniMorris

I will be suspiciously away from my computer until sometime tomorrow.  I will be taking some dreaded tests at the hospital today.  I have been dreading it since December and tried to convince my doctor they weren't needed...

Please don't move without me, but if you do I'll hunt you down and find you when I get back!  LOL


I just downloaded the Stitch Era....hopefully I will remember to go in and try and figure out a bit of it in a day or so.

Sweet dreams......zzzzzzzz




Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.




I recognize this dress!  The pattern alteration is quite wearable!!  We loved it!


----------



## InkspressYourself

LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.


OOOH!!! That is adorable.  I neer bought the pattern, because I wasn't sure about the open back, but with the tutorials peopel have posted, maybe I'll give it a try.  It is so cute.  Add me as another person who can't wait for the audrey skirt.



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stored random supplies in small plastic baskets that I can store under the table or on extra cubbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.


Wow to everything.  The dress, the room, the fabric storage and designing your own fabric.  I can't wait to see what you  make with it.



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> Quilt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


Reading the tag almost made me cry.  You did a fantastic job.  I know they are going to be overjoyed to receive them.

I'd like to thank everyone who showed the narrow hem foot, I want to go shopping.

and NaeNae, your granddaughter is absolutely gorgeous!  I loved her poses and the skirt.


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> Are you using Spoonflower to print the fabric? I've been wanting to try that since I first heard about it back when they were doing their beta testing. I just haven't thought of a print yet. I think that fabric will be really cute and can't wait to hear how the fabric looks once you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to go forward with the sizes I have but I've already started charting the measurements so the girls' sizes will go from 3M/6M to 14/16. After that, I want to do a version for women, possibly up to a 3X. I'm starting with a length of 24" to see how that works out.



14/16 will be great too! That will keep the pattern usable for Arminda for awhile! 



NiniMorris said:


> I will be suspiciously away from my computer until sometime tomorrow.  I will be taking some dreaded tests at the hospital today.  I have been dreading it since December and tried to convince my doctor they weren't needed...
> 
> Please don't move without me, but if you do I'll hunt you down and find you when I get back!  LOL
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the Stitch Era....hopefully I will remember to go in and try and figure out a bit of it in a day or so.
> 
> Sweet dreams......zzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I was going to say "have fun" but I'm doubting that will happen! SEU isn't very user friendly, but the font digitizing isn't hard to use. 



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.



That is so beatufiful! You did such a nice job on that. I can't imagine how much work that was! I love the tag you put on it, especially since it looks like it was written by hand.


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> The Vida is so cu]te!  I love how you did Minnie on one side and Mickey on the other!  You and your housekeeper have quite a deal worked out!  How cool! I love the table covers.  This last one is especially fabulous!
> 
> 
> You are so sweet to type all of that out!  That's what I love about this thread!



Thanks.  I am quite enjoying the deal we have.  I am still putting aside the money that I would have paid her, and also money from a couple of other little jobs I have done.  I am jealous of most people on this thread and want to get an embroidery machine.  There is a Brother dealer about 1 hour away, so I am looking at the PE-750D.

Oh, and I typed it all out cause I feel like I never really give anything on this thread, just take, take, take.... Like take all the compliments if I make something nice, take advantage of Teresa's bookmarks and other links people provide, take pleasure in looking at all the lovely stuff etc.  So, if I can help, I make sure I do.



PrincessKell said:


> Love the Vida!!! And very nice table runners. I like that idea of trade. hehe



Thanks.  I gave her the Hexagon one today and she loves it.



Granna4679 said:


> OH....I really think I get it.  (at least in my head, I get it).  Yes, I do quilt.  I am going to try this.  It looks easy enough (haha...).  I am sure I will have a different view when I sit down to do it.  Love them though...they are very pretty.



Glad you understood.  If you need help again if you decide to make one, just let me know.



aksunshine said:


> :Very cute!



thanks


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> .



You did a great job.   I love that they cared enough to have someone do this for them.



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:



Love the pink Incredibles dress.  That fabric is awesome.

You sewing space looks great.  I love to see fabric all lined up neatly like that.  My sewing room only looks like that for about 1/2 hour right after I clean it.



LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.



Thanks Lisa.  Nice to see you on your blog again.


----------



## aksunshine

mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stored random supplies in small plastic baskets that I can store under the table or on extra cubbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.


Wow! So many good things to comment on!!! Love the Incredibles dress and the carousel pic is adorable! I am so jealous of you organized space!!! And LOVE the ribbons! The fabric is going to be so cute! I wish I was going to have another little girl to sew for!!!!


Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


That is so precious! I love the tag!


teresajoy said:


> He is such a beutiful little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks Teresa!!


----------



## birdie757

mirandag819 said:


> I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.



First of all, I love the pink incredibles dress!  I am so glad my dd didn't see this picture while I was broswing...lol
Second, where do you get your grossgrain with mickey heads?  Dd has been given a few bows with that ribbon but I have never seen it anywhere?



Granna4679 said:


>


I absolutely love Sunbonnets!  These turned out so great.  I have a quilt similar to this one that my great grandma made for me that really needs to be restored.  I am not nearly brave enough though.  It is so fragile that sometimes if you are sleeping with the blanket and just go to tug the blanket up higher it will tear.  It is so special because she lived on a farm and didn't have much money so the whole thing is done by hand and when she ran out of some of the colors of fabric she cut up some of her old clothes to use as pieces...so I have some patches of her polyester pants on my quilt and I could still imagine her wearing those pants...lol.

I can't believe we leave tomorrow   I actually have 3 completed dresses and one simply sweet that only lacks a skirt.  I also need to figure out the flower thingy on the tiana dress.  I am so much further ahead of the game this time...lol.  I am not thinking I am going to get pics up until after we get back though.  I will be on the lookout for the other disboutiquers there this weekend though.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I will be suspiciously away from my computer until sometime tomorrow.  I will be taking some dreaded tests at the hospital today.  I have been dreading it since December and tried to convince my doctor they weren't needed...
> 
> Please don't move without me, but if you do I'll hunt you down and find you when I get back!  LOL
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the Stitch Era....hopefully I will remember to go in and try and figure out a bit of it in a day or so.
> 
> Sweet dreams......zzzzzzzz
> Nini



Nini - Hope everything is okay.  




tricia said:


> Thanks.  I am quite enjoying the deal we have.  I am still putting aside the money that I would have paid her, and also money from a couple of other little jobs I have done.  I am jealous of most people on this thread and want to get an embroidery machine.  There is a Brother dealer about 1 hour away, so I am looking at the PE-750D.
> 
> Oh, and I typed it all out cause I feel like I never really give anything on this thread, just take, take, take.... Like take all the compliments if I make something nice, take advantage of Teresa's bookmarks and other links people provide, take pleasure in looking at all the lovely stuff etc.  So, if I can help, I make sure I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I gave her the Hexagon one today and she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you understood.  If you need help again if you decide to make one, just let me know.



Tricia - thanks for the offer to help.  The instructions were great.  I am going to do this in the near future.  I have so many projects and orders piling up...I'm not sure when I will get to them.  I am glad she loved the hexagon one.  It really is beautiful.  

BTW - the PE750D is the one I just got.  So far, I really love it.  It works beautifully.  You will like it too.



InkspressYourself said:


> Reading the tag almost made me cry.  You did a fantastic job.  I know they are going to be overjoyed to receive them.



Thank you.  It was really hard to decide what to put on it.  My boss really didn't know anything about when it was made or who exactly made it but he knew who had it for the past 3 generations.  It made it hard to know what to put because it belonged to someone else and not me.  I love putting thoughts and phrases to the person I am making them for when they are a gift from me.
The cool thing is that when I gave them to him this morning (and he loved them btw)....he told me he just found out Monday that his oldest was expecting their first baby (and this will be his first grandchild) sooooo perfect timing.  He said they will give it to them next weekend as a "congratulations" present.  I have worked for him for 27 years so I have seen all of his kids grow up.  It made it really special to do it for him (and his kids).



tricia said:


> You did a great job.   I love that they cared enough to have someone do this for them.
> 
> You sewing space looks great.  I love to see fabric all lined up neatly like that.  My sewing room only looks like that for about 1/2 hour right after I clean it.



Thank you.  

Speaking of sewing rooms.  I posted my much needed cleaned up and organized room a few pages back.  When my husband came home from his trip and saw it, he said "well, lets see if it stays this way!"  WOW...that was just a challange.  Ha!  So far 2 weeks and it is still straight....ha!  

Teresa - lost your quote somehow.  Thanks for the compliments on the quilt and the label.  The "OLD PINK" was done on the embroidery machine.  The rest IS handwritten.


----------



## Jaylin

[/QUOTE]
Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there. 





I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags










I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.














I stored random supplies in small plastic baskets that I can store under the table or on extra cubbies





And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.





[/QUOTE]

WOW! I'm in awe of your organization.  I love the shoe holder idea, all my scrap are in ziploc bags.  Now that I can applique, I can't get myself to throw and kinda scraps away.  You just never know when you can use it!

Question, the Stitch Era program, where can you get it for FREE, from the site it directs you to dealers who will give it to you free with minum purchases from their stores.....

I'm having the same issue with lining up the letters, I purchase the disney fonts and a few others, never thinking that this was how it worked.  Ugg and of course all my kids names are 8-9 letters long!!!!  Can you say.....frustrating!!!


----------



## mirandag819

llaxton said:


> I had no idea you could do that - wow how do you go about getting it printed?



Spoonflower.com, I just designed it in photoshop and then upload it to them and order. 



Granna4679 said:


> The Incredibles Dress is "incredible"....LOL  Love your sewing room.  Look at all of that space.  Wow!
> And I really like your fabric design.  I didn't know you can do that either.  Where do you go to get something like that printed?



Aww thanks, yeah I am loving all the space and not having to work on the dining room table anymore! 

There are several that allow you to do it, but I used Spoonflower.com.... I like that you can order just a fat quarter or order multiple yards, most of the others have min order requirements. It is a little pricey (their fabric is $18 a yard, but you get a 10% designer discount if you order your own design so it is $16.20 a yard, still expensive for fabric, but a nice option when you can't find anything like what is in your head). You can also print pictures on fabric, so I'm thinking about doing a yard with some various pictures of Taylor at Disney World and making her a "photo memory" dress, she is all the time wanting to take our disney photo albums to school but I'm afraid she might mess them up showing her friends, so I thought it would be cute to make her a dress with pictures on it. 



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> Quilt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


Wow that is awesome! Such a great idea and you did a wonderful job! I love the tags! 


teresajoy said:


> WHERE did you get this cool fabric!!! The dress is wonderful!!!
> Your sewing room looks great. I can only dream of such a nice space.
> I can't wait to see your finished fabric!!! That is so neat!



Thank you! Both of them were imports I bought on ebay, I bought the one on the bodice last year and the pink blocked one earlier this year. I can look up the seller when I get home if you want it.


LisaZoe said:


> Are you using Spoonflower to print the fabric? I've been wanting to try that since I first heard about it back when they were doing their beta testing. I just haven't thought of a print yet. I think that fabric will be really cute and can't wait to hear how the fabric looks once you get it.



Yeah I remember us talking about it last year and thinking it was such a great idea, but didn't have any idea in particular or anything I really wanted bad enough to pay $16-$18 a yard to have made, but the fabric in my original princess dress was $12 a yard already, and I figured it was worth the lack of headache from searching to design this one. I will let you all know how it prints (or take pictures), but I'm excited to see it! Spoonflower is actually only about 15 minutes from my house, so I may have to look into seeing if it is somewhere I can go, it would be even better if I can pick up fabric instead of paying shipping!


InkspressYourself said:


> Wow to everything.  The dress, the room, the fabric storage and designing your own fabric.  I can't wait to see what you  make with it.



Thanks!



aksunshine said:


> Wow! So many good things to comment on!!! Love the Incredibles dress and the carousel pic is adorable! I am so jealous of you organized space!!! And LOVE the ribbons! The fabric is going to be so cute! I wish I was going to have another little girl to sew for!!!!



Thanks! I thought having all the storage and stuff would be great and keep everything nice and tidy.... turns out it doesn't stay organized on it's own, I still end up spreading out in the floor half the time and forgetting to put everything back lol, but at least it was organized for a min, now just to get myself to keep it that way lol



birdie757 said:


> First of all, I love the pink incredibles dress!  I am so glad my dd didn't see this picture while I was broswing...lol
> Second, where do you get your grossgrain with mickey heads?  Dd has been given a few bows with that ribbon but I have never seen it anywhere?



Thank you! Most of it I got from a yahoo ribbon group I am part of (Rockin Ribbons), I used  to buy it off a couple different sellers on ebay, but it was usually about $1.25 a yard on ebay, in the yahoo group it is like $.30-$.50 a yard, but I have to buy 10 yards of each. A lot of the designs the group owners also sell on their website in like 5 yard increments at retail price (but still better than ebay prices). The website is RockinRibbons.com.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



SUPER CUTE!!



Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



I'm not sure which embroidery machine you have, but on mine I know there is an option to have a grid for the embroidery preview screen.  I select each letter one at a time, then I line them up on the grid.  I know most Brother machines have this function, but again I'm not sure which you're using.  Usually the display options are buttons at the bottom of the screen.  Hope that helps



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.



What a cute little girl and I LOVE the Incredibles dress!    Your sewing room looks HUGE!!  I'm having major room envy.  I love the white cubbies, I'll have to have those when I have my own sewing room in our new home.   I love your fabric design too, please make sure you post pictures of the fabric once you get it.  I've never thought about designing my own fabric before, I thought it was probably out of my price range since they did it on Project Runway 



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> Quilt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.



Awesome job on the baby quilts!!  I've almost taken a few jobs like these, but I'm always too nervous that I'll ruin something that cannot be replaced.  I love how you were able to make baby quilts though, so each daughter could have a special peice of "Old Pink".  Very cool!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.  

I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.


----------



## PrincessKell

mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.



I love the dress! And your sewing room looks fantastic. I bet that fabric will look great. I  can't wait to see pictures when you get it. 



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> Quilt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


That is the sweetest thing they will love and cherish always. You did a wonderful job.



NiniMorris said:


> I will be suspiciously away from my computer until sometime tomorrow.  I will be taking some dreaded tests at the hospital today.  I have been dreading it since December and tried to convince my doctor they weren't needed...
> 
> Please don't move without me, but if you do I'll hunt you down and find you when I get back!  LOL
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the Stitch Era....hopefully I will remember to go in and try and figure out a bit of it in a day or so.
> 
> Sweet dreams......zzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I hope everything goes ok, my thoughts are with you!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.
> 
> I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.



How adorable is she! Like a mini Cindy!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.
> 
> I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.



This is so precious, Great job. I can't wait to get to sewing more, but right now we are saving up for our trip in Oct and I don;t have a collection of fabrics like most of you ladies have. Can't wait til Christmas and birthday I have asked everyone for gift cards to Joanne's and Hancocks LOL. I will stock up then and sew till my heart's content.


----------



## jas0202

lollipopsandgiggles said:


>



I am in  LOVE  with that Cindy Dress!  I am going to have to make one for my daughter when we go in November and have been researching how to do it!  Did you use the Precious Dress pattern?  I love the fabric that you chose as well...do you mind sharing what kind of fabric it was?  I don't have much experience with "special" fabrics like the satin and organza type fabrics, so I am worried about it being too hard towork with!  Any advice?


----------



## disneymomof1

'What size comic book boards does everyone use?   I HAVE GOT TO GET MY FABRIC UNDER CONTROL !!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift. 

Here is the before.




Here is the after




Here is the Full Taylor makeover 









The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

all i can say is oh my gosh.... to that you must have been so upset and worried .....


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

aksunshine said:


> Yes! That is the one I use!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! Don't let the dog eat your pins! Thanks Jennie and tell him thank you, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! He really was!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessica. It should be in our 2007 TR??? That was very nice of Rebecca wasn't it?



Your Son smile is so beautiful Alicia Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

PrincessKell said:


> Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift.
> 
> Here is the before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Full Taylor makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.



Way to go, I love when i can get away with a deal for somthing school related


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

jas0202 said:


> I am in  LOVE  with that Cindy Dress!  I am going to have to make one for my daughter when we go in November and have been researching how to do it!  Did you use the Precious Dress pattern?  I love the fabric that you chose as well...do you mind sharing what kind of fabric it was?  I don't have much experience with "special" fabrics like the satin and organza type fabrics, so I am worried about it being too hard towork with!  Any advice?



Oh thank you so much. I am glad you liked it.  I used the simplicity pattern for cinderella in sizes 2t - 4t for the costumes.  I wanted to use the Carla pattern but my niece wanted it to be exact like cinderella so i chose the simplicity pattern.  I agree the satins are hard to work with .  I am not sure the exact fabric but it looks like a satin but is not as slippery.  I mostly go by the feel.  I also got a ball point needle for thin and sheer fabric and loosened my tension if that helps.   
I bought the carla dress pattern today and plan to make the belle dress next.  we will see.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Disneymom1218 said:


> This is so precious, Great job. I can't wait to get to sewing more, but right now we are saving up for our trip in Oct and I don;t have a collection of fabrics like most of you ladies have. Can't wait til Christmas and birthday I have asked everyone for gift cards to Joanne's and Hancocks LOL. I will stock up then and sew till my heart's content.



I always ask for gift cards for those places but never get them.  I got my fabric at joanns on sale i think i paid 4 a yard so not to bad


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> Quilt #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the side border (called piano keys) and the fabrics I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.



This quilt is so precious How sweet.  I can see the love that was made into that quilt.  Only sweet dreams can come from that blanket


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Granna4679 said:


> *QUESTION -*
> I purchased several fonts via internet.  I really like them but can't for the life of me figure out how you line them up to make a word on the embroidery machine.  Do you just have to do a letter at a time and re-adjust each time and hope it comes out close to wear it is suppose to be?  I did that for 2 words last night and it took me forever (and messed up several times).  Am I just being crazy or is there a way to tell the machine which letters you want together?  Gosh...I don't even think I am making sense.  I hope someone understands...
> 
> For example,  I want to write "I love you" and I have all the letters in the machine but it only lets me pick one letter at a time.  Any advise?



I had that problem and come to find out with my machine the futura you needed hyperfont to be able to type out the words or just ask a digitizer to digitize what you want to spell ... sometimes you can get one who you can work with all the time.  I would say Heathersue or you can invest in the software for your machine.


----------



## Disneymom1218

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> I always ask for gift cards for those places but never get them.  I got my fabric at joanns on sale i think i paid 4 a yard so not to bad



closest Joanne's to me is an hour north or an hour north west. I might have to make that drive since the website is showing a sale on Fabrics.


----------



## aksunshine

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Your Son smile is so beautiful Alicia Thank you for sharing that with us.



Thank you so much for saying so. Loving your little Cindy. She is a doll!


----------



## jessica52877

ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .



Adorable! You guys all look so cute! I love how the kids have a stuffed animal too! I would have loved to get a stuffed animal to carry around when i was a kid! Great job on the skirts! The daisy zebra one is my favorite!! But I also love the AH with all the kids! Sooo cute! And of course I  the shirts!

I am the complete opposite, I never do anything with my photopass pictures!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.

Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.

She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.

Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade" 
Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.

I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.

Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)

Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## jessica52877

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Nicole, I always feel better after a good cry. Of course I am sure it is best done not in front of the kids. I'll be praying for all of you. You have had a rough time lately. I kept thinking the sale started today and wondered how it went, was thinking it was Thursday, until you just said this!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



So sorry you are going through all of this.  It is so difficult to see your child in pain.  Hopefully she will heal quickly!


----------



## ellenbenny

My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts. 

I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.  

Here's a pic:


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.




I'll keep you all in my prayers! 

I'd trust your instincts about the pediatrician. Next time something happens and they tell you to go home, all is fine, will you be able to get rid of that nagging voice wondering if you can trust their opinion?


----------



## NiniMorris

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Having suffered with a mild concussion about 6 years ago, I can tell you...even a mild concussion HURTS!  My thinking was 'off' for months later.  I also have a son with a severe brain injury, so I know these shouldn't be taken lightly.

I am so sorry your daughter  (and you) have to go through this.  If it were me, I would run , not walk, to a new pediatrician.  This time, every thing is working out fine...but what about the next time?  The most important thing to consider with a pediatrician is trust.    If you loose that trust...it is time to get a new one...my children's health comes before anything else...


sorry for the soapbox!  I'm glad she felt like singing to the flowers...maybe she can sit and plant a few seeds n a flower box ...might make the time go by faster....


Nini


----------



## Disneymom1218

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.


Your Family is in My family's Prayers. I know it might be hard to " Fire" your pediatrician but you need to do what you feel is right no matter how long you have been with them. Here's to a speedy recovery for your Megan.


ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



These are so cute, I wish I Had a pair of those booties for my DD5 her nickname is MOnkey. they are so cute, great job.


----------



## aboveH20

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)



How precious.   I'll keep her and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Tweevil

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



That poor baby... you had me at she was singing to the flowers....
If you PM me your address and how old she and Hannah are I would love to send them a little something, maybe a card and whatever they like.
Can I do that for them?  ( and maybe what they like - I am a boy mommy so I am out of touch with the girl world..lol )

And you keep your head up - you did the right thing by pushing and you are your child's best speaker - if the professionals don't listen, make them.

Awww singing to the flowers - that is precious.  I will also include you guys in my blessings and send white light


----------



## Tweevil

ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:





Those are tooo cute!  I love the booties too!  How darling!

And,  everything everyone has posted has been wonderful!  I am trying to reorganize my little house so I can have a sewing space, but it is sooo small and I have sooo much stuff. And, I know this is nuts but I can't figure out where to put the catbox so I can have my office back - I know that's weird but it's a hurdle for me. LOL

I am also finally letting my beloved car go... Mr. Dodge Avenger... new owners are pciking it up tomorrow.   I will miss him even though he has been sitting there looking at me for a year.  I have put more blood, sweat, tears, and money in that car than I should have.  He was broke and I have to let him go...

Now I am looking for another car, second hand, not too expensive, and bigger (as I have gotten way bigger since I drove the dodge).  Wish me luck that I find one cash for my small budget.  

I hope to be able to post something I have sewn soon....  or baked, would you guys want to see baked?  I have a cake coming up. lol

That's my problem, too many hobbies and stuff to do them.  Cluttering me right out of my house.   Anyhoo... enough rambling...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Oh honey; of course we're here for you.  Don't feel selfish.  You're overwhelmed, you're scared, and your heart hurts for your baby.  And as much as we love our husbands, they just don't "feel" these things the same way (I'm not saying less, just different).  That's why God gave us sisters of the heart.  I'm praying for you all, and I'm glad you followed your heart on this one.  I agree w/ the others, that if you don't feel like you can trust the dr, you need a new one.  My kids have over 14 specialists between them, and although some have stood the test of time and we trust implicitly (sp), some we've had to change out to find who seems right.



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



So cute!


Love everything else too!  Just haven't had time to really follow and post


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disneymom1218 said:


> A Delaware Walmart still has their Fabric section? which one, Do tell. I am 5 min from the Southern De line and from Delaware originally. I will drive for some Fabric. Thanks in Advance



In Wilmington. I pretty sure the stores in Slower Lower and Elkton, don't have fabric. I did notice they also have the Buzz and Woody fabric, besides the Tiana. And  this is all since they said they wouldn't be recieving any new shipments. They've also said in the past that they were to recieve the fabric from other Walmarts to close out. So I guess they know about as much as we do, about thier fabric dept.


----------



## h518may

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



So sorry for Megan I have a 4 year old so know how hard it is to keep them still.  

I also say find a new Dr., the Dr isn't taking your concerns about your children seriously.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.





First of all, you need a new pediatrician.  Our new one (we just moved) is younger.  While I hesitated for a sec about it, I've been beyond pleased with her.  Because she's newer to the practice, only once in a year have I not been able to get a same-day appointment with DD's primary doctor.  Also, DD's been having some wheezing issues.  Both times we've been in about it, the doctor has sent us to do x-rays just to rule out anything other than illness-induced asthma.  

Second of all, the type of injury your daughter has IS scary.  No doubt about it.  My FIL self-inflicted one last year by - wait for it - hitting his head on a car roof while he was getting in.  You're lucky that you've been able to find it now and you know what's going on.  His wasn't diagnosed until 3 weeks later when he had major personality shifts and imaginary conversations.  (Let's just say it took the threat of EMTs and 2 of his kids flying in to get him to the doctor.)  His healed, re-absorbed, and he's the same person he was before.

Third, I certainly hope that you've addressed the root cause of this with the preschool.  I'd call the director and let her know that your daughter has not only a concussion but bleeding on the brain that is spreading, not healing.  Scare the pants off her.  Don't be nice accommodating, mom.  Be "that" mom.  Ask what plans they've put into place to make sure that another family doesn't go through what you are.

Fourth, sit down with the relaxing beverage of your choice, some light reading, and ignore the dishes and the laundry for the rest of the night.

Fifth, you're doing good with your daughter - and you know it.  Let her sing to the flowers!!!  Isn't there some scientific study that says so?  Wagon rides, I'm sure, will be a hit as well.  Just watch the curbs!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

I'm curious if any of you are involved in a fabric co-op, and what your experience has been like. I know I recognize a couple of the names from the one I'm dealing with. I'd just like to know if my experience is typical. You can pm me if you are worried about who might be on the boards.


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Nicole, you and the kids are in my thoughts. Its so hard being a parent and not being able to do anything to help our babies when they are hurting. But you are doing a great job. What a sweetie that she wanted to just stand outside and was singing to the flowers! If you could PM me, I too would love to send something to her just a little treat to help make her feel better and put a smile on her face. Even if its just stickers and a card. Georgia said she would like to draw her a butterfly because she knows how it feels to feel icky and stuck inside. 



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



So cute. Love those little booties and hoodie towels. I bet they will love them.


----------



## billwendy

Well, this is it - my last installment of Daniel's MAW trip!! I cant believe its all over - Im soooo sad!!! Thank you friends!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36544904#post36544904


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> I can't believe we leave tomorrow   I actually have 3 completed dresses and one simply sweet that only lacks a skirt.  I also need to figure out the flower thingy on the tiana dress.  I am so much further ahead of the game this time...lol.  I am not thinking I am going to get pics up until after we get back though.  I will be on the lookout for the other disboutiquers there this weekend though.



I'll be following you by a day! Have a great time, and if you even THINK you see me start yelling or something!!! 



Jaylin said:


> Question, the Stitch Era program, where can you get it for FREE, from the site it directs you to dealers who will give it to you free with minum purchases from their stores.....



There should be a link in the bookmarks, no purchase necessary. Here it is:
http://colmanandcompany.com/static_store/SIERRA-SEU.html



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.
> 
> I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.



GORGEOUS!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.


That turned out so cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)



Oh, that got me! I'm bawling like a baby! You are going through so much already, I'm so sorry that this happened. Your poor baby. I'm so glad that you trusted your Mommy instincts! I know it's hard, but I have to agree with everyone else that it sounds like it's time to switch peds.   Hang in there honey, and never apologize for coming here to talk to your friends about your problems. 



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:


Those are so cute!! I loved the hooded towels when my kids were babies.


----------



## tvgirlmin

I am so far out of the loop ladies, and I never meant for it to get this way!  We had so much company in March, my parents were here for two weeks, and it was great having them, but I have not completed anything other than a tutu for a birthday gift since BEFORE their visit!  I do stop in occasionally and read a few pages, but I am so behind I feel like I will never catch up.  Hope I didn't keep you all wondering where I had went....with visitors, pre-school ending, getting ready to move in the late summer, and just tons of day to day stuff, I just haven't had much sewing/online time lately....I miss it - this is my "me" time!

I am working now on my first Feliz, for Emmy....I have the applique all done on the front, but I just need to sew it together.  Hoping to have some time tonight, as hubby has duty and will be sleeping on the ship - I always seem to sew more when he is out and the kids are asleep.  I am a little intimidated, but I think it is going to turn out ok.

Also, do any of you have the Singer Serger on HSN?  The cheaper model, $349, with all the bonus feet? I have a 15% off code and was thinking of getting it, but am a little afraid of Singer.  I really want the brother, but it is almost as much money and you don't get all the cool feet!  Any advice would be most helpful....


----------



## NiniMorris

GOOD MORNING!!

Most of yesterday was a blurr...I 'think' I may have gotten on here to post, but can't really remember!  LOL

I am severely claustrophobic and was given some knock out pills to get me through it...and still had a few issues.  We won't know the results for about a week...but I am thinking positive...no surgery just lots and lots of physical torture...er I mean therapy.  If they decide surgery...I'm asking for a third opinion...I do NOT want back surgery!!!

I do have a couple of things to post that I have finished...but at the present moment they are still in my camera.  Sweet Noni's birthday party was last night, so I can now post the outfit without fear of her Mommy seeing it first.  Noni loved it so much, she started stripping in the restaurant to put it on!  We were able to convince her to wait until she went to the bathroom...and her comment was...her bag was just emptied, and she wasn't going to wait that long!  (it is only emptied a couple times a day!)

I have finished embroidering all 18 squares of the supposedly 'quick and simple' quilt top...now to get it on the frame and finish it up!

Since hubby is working on mother's day (he is a police officer) all my kids are getting together tonight to have my mother's day dinner and presents!

So...after a couple more cups of coffee, I hope to get some pictures posted here and on facebook...and I still have tons of sewing to do!


Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> GOOD MORNING!!
> 
> Most of yesterday was a blurr...I 'think' I may have gotten on here to post, but can't really remember!  LOL
> 
> I am severely claustrophobic and was given some knock out pills to get me through it...and still had a few issues.  We won't know the results for about a week...but I am thinking positive...no surgery just lots and lots of physical torture...er I mean therapy.  If they decide surgery...I'm asking for a third opinion...I do NOT want back surgery!!!
> 
> I do have a couple of things to post that I have finished...but at the present moment they are still in my camera.  Sweet Noni's birthday party was last night, so I can now post the outfit without fear of her Mommy seeing it first.  Noni loved it so much, she started stripping in the restaurant to put it on!  We were able to convince her to wait until she went to the bathroom...and her comment was...her bag was just emptied, and she wasn't going to wait that long!  (it is only emptied a couple times a day!)
> 
> I have finished embroidering all 18 squares of the supposedly 'quick and simple' quilt top...now to get it on the frame and finish it up!
> 
> Since hubby is working on mother's day (he is a police officer) all my kids are getting together tonight to have my mother's day dinner and presents!
> 
> So...after a couple more cups of coffee, I hope to get some pictures posted here and on facebook...and I still have tons of sewing to do!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I hope your back only requires physical therapy and that you are feeling relief soon. How sweet to make your Noni an outfit- cant wait to see!
I think I need some coffee myself!
Have fun at your Mother's Day dinner- how sweet of them to think to do something on a different day!


To everyone who posted- WOW- thank you so much, I got up this morning with a clearer mind. I will be changing pediatricians. I really love ours, and I love the nurse there, but more on a personal level. It's hard, my children know them and are comfortable, and it would be nice if DH tuned in, but he gets these neckache/headaches sometimes and it's hard for him to think- apparently he had that yesterday. But he said he didnt expect anything from the pediatrician. I believe part of it is that she should be retired. 
...sigh...now to find a new one. I did go to a group practice one time that covers for my Dr and liked them. So many them...

and yes, I'm sure Megan would enjoy some cards in the mail, it will be fun to show her on a map where they come from. I will PM you tweevil and PrincessKell, thank you for the kind offer!
I know having the Doctor (neurologist) tell us she can't run or hop off things made an impact on Megan. She is better at listening and not running.
She is VERY contrary!! For example, I had a little pencil sharpener, I explained it's for sharpening pencils or crayons since we havent had one before. Her response "No it's not" at the doctors we told her "That's called a water cooler"  Megan- "No it's not!"
I know she's 4 now, (April 21st!) but I am not used to this know it all attitude....LOL!

Okay- so I am really going to the Sis Boom sale today! and tomorrow....hope to see Stacey there!


----------



## bear_mom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Glad you made the decision to switch peds, it is a hard decsion. I did it when dd was 9 months old and am soooo glad. We switched to our family doctor and have not looked back since.

It was hard enough keep dh down after his concussion last fall, 6 weeks of no activity for him was tough (he had fractured C3 and had lost consciouness (I know I spelled that wrong)). Luckily his 6 weeks was up before ski season started  or it wouldn't have happened.

Mom's just sometimes know that something is wrong and we have to fight to get others to listen!

Emily


----------



## tricia

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> .



Very pretty



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.



Awesome job, and all for 5 bucks, way to go.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Good for you for pushing a bit and getting the info you needed.  I pray her head heals quickly.



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



Those are really cute.  Can't wait till I have enough $ to buy and embroidery machine....


----------



## InkspressYourself

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.
> 
> I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.


She is so beautiful.  Fantastic job on the dress.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift.
> 
> Here is the before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Full Taylor makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.


Too cool.  I'm always impressed with upcycling.  I've tried a couple of times, but not as good as yours!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.


My youngest dd is 4 and my heart aches for you.  I can imagine how scared you are.  I will keep you all in my prayers.



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:


I can never think of boy gifts.  These are perfect.  I need to remember hooded towels next time I hear someone's having a boy.



NiniMorris said:


> GOOD MORNING!!
> 
> Most of yesterday was a blurr...I 'think' I may have gotten on here to post, but can't really remember!  LOL
> 
> I am severely claustrophobic and was given some knock out pills to get me through it...and still had a few issues.  We won't know the results for about a week...but I am thinking positive...no surgery just lots and lots of physical torture...er I mean therapy.  If they decide surgery...I'm asking for a third opinion...I do NOT want back surgery!!!
> 
> I do have a couple of things to post that I have finished...but at the present moment they are still in my camera.  Sweet Noni's birthday party was last night, so I can now post the outfit without fear of her Mommy seeing it first.  Noni loved it so much, she started stripping in the restaurant to put it on!  We were able to convince her to wait until she went to the bathroom...and her comment was...her bag was just emptied, and she wasn't going to wait that long!  (it is only emptied a couple times a day!)
> 
> I have finished embroidering all 18 squares of the supposedly 'quick and simple' quilt top...now to get it on the frame and finish it up!
> 
> Since hubby is working on mother's day (he is a police officer) all my kids are getting together tonight to have my mother's day dinner and presents!
> 
> So...after a couple more cups of coffee, I hope to get some pictures posted here and on facebook...and I still have tons of sewing to do!
> 
> 
> Nini


I hope you don't need surgery.  Surgery scares me too.


Does anyone want to repost pictures of a peeka boo skirt with a petti under it.  I think my dd really needs a petti.  You can't really see the applique in the peek a boo part because it all hangs down, kwim?

I'm not sure what length to get for the petti.  She's 4.  Should I get it the same length as her skirt or maybe an inch or two longer.

I'm gonna pm Teresa later, but would love to see skirts with petti picturs, pretty please.

Dawn


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.


Nicole - I am so sorry this is all happening right now.  Hugs to you and Megan!



Tweevil said:


> I am also finally letting my beloved car go... Mr. Dodge Avenger... new owners are pciking it up tomorrow.   I will miss him even though he has been sitting there looking at me for a year.  I have put more blood, sweat, tears, and money in that car than I should have.  He was broke and I have to let him go...


I just wanted to say that I had a 1998 Dodge Avenger. HATED that car.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nini, I hope your back only requires physical therapy and that you are feeling relief soon. How sweet to make your Noni an outfit- cant wait to see!
> I think I need some coffee myself!
> Have fun at your Mother's Day dinner- how sweet of them to think to do something on a different day!
> 
> 
> To everyone who posted- WOW- thank you so much, I got up this morning with a clearer mind. I will be changing pediatricians. I really love ours, and I love the nurse there, but more on a personal level. It's hard, my children know them and are comfortable, and it would be nice if DH tuned in, but he gets these neckache/headaches sometimes and it's hard for him to think- apparently he had that yesterday. But he said he didnt expect anything from the pediatrician. I believe part of it is that she should be retired.
> ...sigh...now to find a new one. I did go to a group practice one time that covers for my Dr and liked them. So many them...
> 
> and yes, I'm sure Megan would enjoy some cards in the mail, it will be fun to show her on a map where they come from. I will PM you tweevil and PrincessKell, thank you for the kind offer!
> I know having the Doctor (neurologist) tell us she can't run or hop off things made an impact on Megan. She is better at listening and not running.
> She is VERY contrary!! For example, I had a little pencil sharpener, I explained it's for sharpening pencils or crayons since we havent had one before. Her response "No it's not" at the doctors we told her "That's called a water cooler"  Megan- "No it's not!"
> I know she's 4 now, (April 21st!) but I am not used to this know it all attitude....LOL!
> 
> Okay- so I am really going to the Sis Boom sale today! and tomorrow....hope to see Stacey there!


I am still planning on being there Friday morning.  Will you have Megan and Hannah with you?  If so, I will forewarn Lauren NO JUMPING OR RUNNING with Megan.  I will try to remember to pack some coloring books or games for the kids.


----------



## doccoc2002

I just found this thread LOVE IT! and I only started to read the first post  Now off to read


----------



## littlepeppers

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)



I'm so sorry to hear about Megan.  I hope she recovers soon.  Staying still for 10 min is so hard for little ones.

I say change peditircians.

We all need to remember that Doctors are HUMAN.  A human who went to school to learn a skill..  They will have off days due to personal life issues, illness.  Some just aren't good doctors & others are just in it for the check.  Treat a doctor like you would a housekeeper.  They are service providers.  If you don't like their work, get a new one.

We are very lucky out here.  Our ped. drives 25 miles to her office & only missed 3 days of work for her own cancer treatments.  She is foreign & has a thick accent.  I almost left her when DS was a baby b/c I was worried that I couldn't understand her.  I wouldn't leave her for the world.  She gave us care packages for WDW when DS was little & always sick (fenegrin, unmixed antibiotic).  You aren't going to find that anywhere.

Keep looking, the good ones are still out there.  Children are too important to keep a service provider just b/c we have been w/ them a long time. 

Thoughts & prayers for your family.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



I have said many prayers for your little one.  May god bless her and ease your fears.


----------



## ireland_nicole

GrammaBelle said:


> I'm curious if any of you are involved in a fabric co-op, and what your experience has been like. I know I recognize a couple of the names from the one I'm dealing with. I'd just like to know if my experience is typical. You can pm me if you are worried about who might be on the boards.



I've had a mixed experience with those I'm part of.  I had to adjust to a lot of unknowns, but once I got past that, I've enjoyed it.  I never buy fabric that I "need" right away; it's too easy to go to quilthome, or fabric.com, etc. and still get a good price for something that I need to have all the coordinates of or need soon.

The coops have given me a chance to get hard to find fabric at a good price, and good prices on patterns, too.  But you have to keep track of your orderes, keep an eye on what's going on; there's some work involved.


----------



## Jaylin

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.




Oh, my prayer are for you and Megan.  I can't imagine the stress and heartache you are going thru right now.  Seeing our kids in pain and not being able to fix it is the worst thing.  We are suppose to be super-moms, right....it's stinks being helpless....

And I'm glad your looking around for a new ped.  you've got to find someone you are comfortable with and feel confident with.  They may not always be right or have all of the answers, but to know that they are doing their best is what would make me feel good with them.  



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



Love the gifts, I'm a sucker for monkeys & turtles...so cute.

My walmart rant........
My walmart thankfull still has it's fabric department and I love it....the section is wonderful and they always get new stuff in....my problem is that 1/2 the time no one is working there and I can't get anyone to cut anything.  The regular woman who works there was complaining that they cut her hours in half, and she hates taking her breaks and lunch because she knows that there are people out there with no one to help them.

Walmart complains that the department doesn't make money, yet yesterday there were 4 people waiting around for someone to come over, and even after I found the assistant mgr and told him we needed help, no one ever came.  I waiting for 15 min then had to pick my DD up from school.  3 of us ended up leaving, how can they not understand that they are losing sales....it's not like we can cut the stuff ourselves, if someone's not there they are losing money!!!

Ok, enough ranting!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Jaylin said:


> Walmart complains that the department doesn't make money, yet yesterday there were 4 people waiting around for someone to come over, and even after I found the assistant mgr and told him we needed help, no one ever came.  I waiting for 15 min then had to pick my DD up from school.  3 of us ended up leaving, how can they not understand that they are losing sales....it's not like we can cut the stuff ourselves, if someone's not there they are losing money!!!
> 
> Ok, enough ranting!!



They are losing $ b/c sewing is a dying art.  Most women are too busy to sew these days.  Society is changing......so sad.  We are so busy that we miss out on the life that is passing us by.  

What happened to the DIY movement?  Lowes & Home Depot are still making a killing.  

I started sewing b/c after I quit working I couldn't afford the boutique clothing that I was used to putting DD in.  Not that my sewing is boutique quality yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Jaylin

littlepeppers said:


> They are losing $ b/c sewing is a dying art.  Most women are too busy to sew these days.  Society is changing......so sad.  We are so busy that we miss out on the life that is passing us by.
> 
> What happened to the DIY movement?  Lowes & Home Depot are still making a killing.
> 
> I started sewing b/c after I quit working I couldn't afford the boutique clothing that I was used to putting DD in.  Not that my sewing is boutique quality yet, but I'm working on it.



Yeah, but they are never going to make any money, if no one is working in that department.  People will just get frustrated and mad when they have to wait around.  It just might be worth spending the extra $ at Joanne's if I have to waste a trip dragging the kids into walmart for no reason.  At least at Joanne's I know I can get what I need.


----------



## littlepeppers

Jaylin said:


> Yeah, but they are never going to make any money, if no one is working in that department.  People will just get frustrated and mad when they have to wait around.  It just might be worth spending the extra $ at Joanne's if I have to waste a trip dragging the kids into walmart for no reason.  At least at Joanne's I know I can get what I need.



I wish we had a Joanne's.  We only have a Hancocks & their service is about that of walmart.  You can get someone to cut it, but no one to ring it up at the register.  Who buys for Hancocks anyway?  They are out of touch w/ fabric trends.  I try to get some things at Hobby Lobby but the fabric is a lower quality.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.




I am a nurse.  Was actually a pediatric nurse for a long time.  Unfortunately you do need to switch physicians.  It is just time.  I don't see how you will eveer feel comfortable returning there for any bumps or scrapes or well checks and feel 100% confident in this pediatricians decisions.  Its okay to switch.  Dosent' make you a bad person.  They won't hold it against you, or even ask you probably.

While no physical activity can be extreme, there are some things perhaps you could do since the weather is nicer?  I'm not sure where you live?  Sidewalk chalk, bird watching adventures, long walks on the beach, playing in the sand.  My oldest son had a severe concussion from a sports accident a couple of years ago.  He was on strict physical activity limits, but could walk, could swim in the shallow end of a pool if someone was with him, and he learned how to draw.  i know its tougher with a 4 year old, but it might just be a time to think out of the box.   Start a garden, vegetables or flowers or the simple potato on toothpicks in the windowsill.  Check out in your area if there are any museums, lots of librairies have summer reading presentations.

I hope your daughter feels better soon.  Try to relax if you can.  The more relaxed and positive you are, the better she will be.


----------



## angel23321

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.




Your family will definately be in my prayers. I started crying as I read about her wanting to "just stand outside".  I have 3 and 6 year old girls and can't imagine going through the uncertainty.


----------



## tpettie

I have been trying to work out how to use my first embroidary machine.  I can do the prgramed images, and I have worked out downloading and useing an image from the internet.  I only have a 4 x 4 hoop right now but the hoop envy bad and now want 
a 6x10 hoop.  

Here is my question how do I line up letters to make a name.  I can program my machine and it will hold the order of the letter but after about 3 or 4 characters stiched I have to reposition the hoop I can't for the life of me get that worked out???

I have a Brother NV-900D machiine if that helps

Help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## woodkins

Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
-Krysta


----------



## PrincessKell

woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta



What great fabric choices she picked! Nice job on the dress. I have yet to pull of zippers or buttons! hahaha One day...one day. ha! But you did a great job. She looks so great too! Hope she has a blast.


----------



## LisaZoe

Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL

Here's the front:





I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL










BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Anyone gie me some hints on the New Look 6483 top pattern?
I'm not so good about the darting, and I've got some pretty strange gapping in the front of the arm hole...
thanks


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.



I like it.  You always amaze me with your sewing and pattern making.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Lisa
I Love It!   I think it looks great.  I can't wait to see the finished product.  If you need testers for this one PLEASE let me know.  I  am in the 12-14 size range.  Great job!!!!!


----------



## tricia

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.




Personally, I like the back a little fuller.  Hides the big bootie a little better  and makes it a little more fun.  Also, this I could test for you (can't really do the little girl stuff as I have only boys, but I wear skirts or dresses everyday for work.)

OK, I keep looking, and I do like the second version too, it looks a little dressier with the skirt not as full.  Depends on the look you are going for I guess, playful, or more reserved and dressy.


----------



## Granna4679

lollipopsandgiggles said:


>



This picture is just gorgeous!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> To everyone who posted- WOW- thank you so much, I got up this morning with a clearer mind. I will be changing pediatricians. I really love ours, and I love the nurse there, but more on a personal level. It's hard, my children know them and are comfortable, and it would be nice if DH tuned in, but he gets these neckache/headaches sometimes and it's hard for him to think- apparently he had that yesterday. But he said he didnt expect anything from the pediatrician. I believe part of it is that she should be retired.
> ...sigh...now to find a new one. I did go to a group practice one time that covers for my Dr and liked them. So many them...


That just broke my heart about Megan wanting to just "stand outside".  To add to the suggestions of things to do...what about baking/cooking or a sewing project?  Maybe like the knitting looms that make pot holders?  Or the felt projects kits at the craft store with lots of sequins, glue and pom poms (you can't go wrong with lots of glue, can you?).  If its outside she wants, what about helping her make a birdhouse (they have simple pre-cut kits at the craft stores) and then showing her how to put it up, etc?  I hope she (and you) are feeling better soon and that you find a great pediatrician.



woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta



How cute!  I hope she enjoys her field trip.  Sounds like a great time.

Thanks for everyone for your sweet comments and compliments on the quilts.  My boss was sooooo excited to receive them and even paid me MORE than I asked for them.  Yipee!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Lisa, I lilke the fuller back of the skirt.  Gives more room for movement and "flow" and yes will cover any bigger "backside" needs.  I think you need to make one of these to match a certain Mermaid skirt.  I love Mother/Daughter sets and we already have one we can model


----------



## h518may

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.



I like the less full one, but think the more full one might look better on and feel more comfortable.  I also would love to test one for an adult size 3x.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Singing to the flowers, what a sweet little girl.  I'm so sorry she's in so much pain, and I feel bad for you too Momma because it's so tough when our babies are in pain and we can't do anything to "fix" it.  I think I would be compelled to find a new pediatrician and new preschool.  I understand accidents happen, but two times in a row it just seems to me like they are having a hard time managing the group of children.  Are they perhaps over their numbers?  I've worked in childcare for years, and common sense tells me if there is a little one that seems to get plowed into often, she needs a little extra care so that it doesn't happen every day.  OR if there is a bigger kid that continually plows over all the other children, that child needs extra supervision too.  

I'll say healing prayers for your little one and some prayers for peice of mind for you as well. 



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:



I LOVE the towels and booties!!  Where do you find in the hoop booties!?  And for the towels, did you buy your towel fabric by the yard or use store bought?  I've been thinking I'd like to make my new little one a few hooded towels. 



Jaylin said:


> My walmart rant........
> My walmart thankfull still has it's fabric department and I love it....the section is wonderful and they always get new stuff in....my problem is that 1/2 the time no one is working there and I can't get anyone to cut anything.  The regular woman who works there was complaining that they cut her hours in half, and she hates taking her breaks and lunch because she knows that there are people out there with no one to help them.
> 
> Walmart complains that the department doesn't make money, yet yesterday there were 4 people waiting around for someone to come over, and even after I found the assistant mgr and told him we needed help, no one ever came.  I waiting for 15 min then had to pick my DD up from school.  3 of us ended up leaving, how can they not understand that they are losing sales....it's not like we can cut the stuff ourselves, if someone's not there they are losing money!!!
> 
> Ok, enough ranting!!



OH I HEAR YA!!  The Wal-Mart that is practically in my front yard doesn't sell fabric anymore, but the one accross town does.  I hate going there, because I have to litterally beg someone to cut fabric for me every single time!   It's irritating to say the least since I'm usually only working with a few hours to spare while the boys are in pre-school.  I've seen many people drop there fabric selections and leave because they were fed up with waiting too.  It's just plum annoying!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta



Love it!  There was one of those schools by where I grew up.  I NEVER got to go, but my mom (a teacher) took her kids every year and I was so jealous!

Did girls have tatoos in the early 1800s???


----------



## ellenbenny

Disneymom1218 said:


> These are so cute, I wish I Had a pair of those booties for my DD5 her nickname is MOnkey. they are so cute, great job.





Tweevil said:


> Those are tooo cute!  I love the booties too!  How darling!





ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!





PrincessKell said:


> So cute. Love those little booties and hoodie towels. I bet they will love them.





teresajoy said:


> Those are so cute!! I loved the hooded towels when my kids were babies.





tricia said:


> Those are really cute.  Can't wait till I have enough $ to buy and embroidery machine....





InkspressYourself said:


> I can never think of boy gifts.  These are perfect.  I need to remember hooded towels next time I hear someone's having a boy.
> Dawn





Jaylin said:


> Love the gifts, I'm a sucker for monkeys & turtles...so cute.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE the towels and booties!!  Where do you find in the hoop booties!?  And for the towels, did you buy your towel fabric by the yard or use store bought?  I've been thinking I'd like to make my new little one a few hooded towels.



Thanks so much for everyone's kind words on the towels and booties.  Don't you just love baby stuff?!!

I used store bought towels using a tutorial I found on Nicole Scott's blog and a little help from her.  Here is a link to her tutorial....  Hooded Towel Tutorial

For the booties I used this in the hoop bootie pattern from Planet Applique and added the monkey applique myself from another file I had.


----------



## woodkins

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.



I will add my $.02...Love the style of skirt! Super cute. I like the less full style personally for myself. I would love to be a tester for a women's 4/6 if you need it!


----------



## woodkins

Astro Orbiter said:


> Love it!  There was one of those schools by where I grew up.  I NEVER got to go, but my mom (a teacher) took her kids every year and I was so jealous!
> 
> Did girls have tatoos in the early 1800s???



 about the tatoo! My dd is a stickler for things like that and we were scrubbing it with baby oil and alcohol this morning trying to get it off, but that temporary tatoo is more permanent than we had hoped ;-)


----------



## *Toadstool*

My hubby is making me a new add on to my cutting table for my sewing machine and serger. Both of them will be built in to the table for some flat table sewing.. yipee!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.


Yay.. excited you made a tutorial on this. I'm sure it is going to be very popular. Love the dress too! 




LisaZoe said:


> I agree with Nini and Wendy. My understanding is that each letter is considered a different design so can only be loaded one at a time onto the embroidery machine. You'll need some kind of software that will allow you to combine these into one design so they'll stitch all together. I think there are some simple programs that aren't too expensive to do things like that.
> 
> BTW - You might post on sewforum.com to ask if someone could do the letter combining for you for free. I haven't done that myself but I've seen a lot of posts with people asking for something like that, especially with names.


Yep.. you are definitely correct. Some machines have built in fonts, but I generally don't care for those. I use Monogram Wizard Plus and Explorations Lettering to do most of my lettering now.


mirandag819 said:


>


Love her incredibles dress. Let us know how the fabric comes out. I'm wondering if it will be blurry and look like a cheap printed piece of fabric. I generally like to buy fabric that is woven instead of printed, so I'm curious how it will come out! I saw your post on CFTSC, but rather comment here. ;-o



Granna4679 said:


> Quilt #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a labor of love!! Beautiful job!


lollipopsandgiggles said:


>


Beautiful dress. I love her hair and headband the most.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.


 Hope you find some peace in the midst of all of this stress. I have yet to find a pediatrician that I like and trust. I am THAT picky. 



GrammaBelle said:


> I'm curious if any of you are involved in a fabric co-op, and what your experience has been like. I know I recognize a couple of the names from the one I'm dealing with. I'd just like to know if my experience is typical. You can pm me if you are worried about who might be on the boards.


Several of us here are a member of Cut From the Same Cloth yahoo group fabric co op. I had posted on here trying to get members for a membership drive and I won with all the ladies/guys that joined from here! Is this the group you are talking about? you can pm me if so.



NiniMorris said:


> Most of yesterday was a blurr...I 'think' I may have gotten on here to post, but can't really remember!  LOL
> 
> I am severely claustrophobic and was given some knock out pills to get me through it...and still had a few issues.  We won't know the results for about a week...but I am thinking positive...no surgery just lots and lots of physical torture...er I mean therapy.  If they decide surgery...I'm asking for a third opinion...I do NOT want back surgery!!!


How scary! Just wanted to tell you that the right PT can really help. I had been to another one and switched and she helped me to become pain free. She was excellent. I have disc disease and it is all muscular pain, so surgery wasn't that promising for me. Deep tissue massage really helped me to feel better too.. only thing that sucked was teh pain would come back when I stopped going.. not so with the PT!


littlepeppers said:


> We are very lucky out here.  Our ped. drives 25 miles to her office & only missed 3 days of work for her own cancer treatments.  She is foreign & has a thick accent.  I almost left her when DS was a baby b/c I was worried that I couldn't understand her.  I wouldn't leave her for the world.  She gave us care packages for WDW when DS was little & always sick (fenegrin, unmixed antibiotic).  You aren't going to find that anywhere.
> 
> Keep looking, the good ones are still out there.  Children are too important to keep a service provider just b/c we have been w/ them a long time.
> 
> Thoughts & prayers for your family.


I'm guessing you are talking about Dr. Bacuda?? I know alot of people love her, but I didn't care for her at all. I've switched pediatricians several times, and now am bringing Hannah to an allergist in New Orleans.. those are the only problems we have now that the ears are cleared up. I'll be on the hunt next time she gets sick and it isn't allergy related I guess.


littlepeppers said:


> I wish we had a Joanne's.  We only have a Hancocks & their service is about that of walmart.  You can get someone to cut it, but no one to ring it up at the register.  Who buys for Hancocks anyway?  They are out of touch w/ fabric trends.  I try to get some things at Hobby Lobby but the fabric is a lower quality.


I don't care for Hancock's in Houma that much either. They are generally rude and don't know anything about sewing. I go to Joann and Allbrands in New Orleans when I can't find something at Shirleys. Joanns is the same distance for me as Hancocks in Houma is and I like it alot more there. You should check out Shirleys if you are looking for good quality fabric. I'd love to meet up for a fabric shopping spree some time!


woodkins said:


>


Love this.. she is adorable in her dress. Beautiful!



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.


I like this version the best. More poofy in the back means making my backside more poofy.. don't need that.. hehe
It is very pretty though. I love how flouncy the ruffle looks.


----------



## babynala

ZanyToes said:


> I had to share our recent pictures    I haven't uploaded my pictures yet but here are some from our photopass.   I took the semi lazy route and got someone off etsy to make all our shirts and the girls BBB princess outfits.    I even went much simpler on the skirts than I planned since I put it off for too long .[/IMG]


Looks like you had a great time on your trip.  I love the matching Minnie Sleeping Beauty.  I love the Animal Kingdom family picture



MinnieVanMom said:


> Morning Friends,
> We are having a wonderful time in Disney.  All the parks have been done, all the fireworks have been seen.  Yesterday we went to Vero beach for the day and it was a perfect day to really slow down and relax.  Unfortunately, we relaxed too long and all got sunburnt.
> 
> Today we are going to just walk through MK and take in all the little things, no hurry, no rushing.  Then we have Boma's tonight and movie on the beach.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day.  I don't know what we will be doing yet?  But we have LaNuba at 9 pm.
> 
> The crowds were nothing at all until Fri/Sat when the grad nites happened.  There was a noticeable difference in crowds and age groups.  When MK opened and had EMH Sunday nite the park was wall to wall people since it has been closed 2 nites for the grads.  But Sunday it all went back to light crowds again and even with the crowds we are just happy to be here.
> 
> The weather in a word.  HOT  It has been 90 for the past 5 days.  We spend a  lot of time in the pool at beach club and are grateful for the cool water in the afternoons.
> 
> MVM


Sorry you are sunburned but glad to hear you are enjoying your tip.



NaeNae said:


> Here's my "Audrey Skirt" that I made for DGD4.  I LOVE how it turned out.  When I tried it on her to take pictures she posed herself?   It is a size 1/2 with a 9" length.  It fit her perfect, she's so short, poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those butt ruffles!!


Great job on the skirt, I love the fabrics you used.  Your DGD is too cute.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.
> 
> I made a Vida for my little cousin.  She wanted a dress with Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back.
> 
> 
> Also, as part of my sewing for cleaning trades I have going on with my cleaning lady,  I am making her matching table runners for her dining room and open concept living room.
> 
> Here are the first:


That dress is very cute and the quilts are beautiful.  You must have the cleanest house in America if your housekeeper is getting "paid" with these quilts.



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, I really need to check into some different feet for my machine. I especially want to get the narrow hem foot. I did do one Audrey skirt with a traditional hem and think it came out really cute. Here's a close-up of the ruffles.
> I have a couple testers to hear from but I have the instructions just about ready otherwise.


I guess I better finish up some of my projects so I can make this skirt when the pattern comes out.  





LisaZoe said:


> Quick post - I FINALLY added the Emma Swing Top variation tutorial to my blog (link is in my sig)! For those who aren't familiar with this top, it's from YCMT and very cute but several ladies have been concerned about the open back of the original. I came up with a modification that has a back that's all one piece and elasticized for easy fitting. I made this dress with the pattern and the modifications shown in my tutorial.
> 
> Back:
> Sorry this took so long! I'm going to try to do better although I won't jinx myself by saying how often I'll add new tutorials.


I appreciate both of the tutorials posted about this pattern, I was thinking that my daughter wouldn't like that open back when she was sitting so this is a great option.



mirandag819 said:


> One of Taylor's friends had a wear your favorite super hero birthday party this weekend, so I finally found a use for some of the couple pink incredibles fabrics I had, and made her this dress:
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to share pictures of my new work space, so here are a few pictures, it feels nice to have a place for everything, now I just need to decorate a little more since I plan to spend lots and lots of time in there.
> I used the comic book board idea that several had mentioned on here for my fabric, I love being able to see what I have now instead of digging through boxes and bags
> 
> I even used the comic book boards to wrap my ribbons and store them in the cubbies too, and I love being able to see them without digging or them unrolling everywhere, here are a few of the boards I wrapped, I just clipped them in the back of the board with paperclips and binder clips.
> I stored random supplies in small plastic baskets that I can store under the table or on extra cubbies
> And my favorite thing in the new room is the over the door shoe holder full of fabric scraps, it makes things so much easier when I am making appliques, I have scraps sorted by color so I can quickly find what I need and don't end up cutting off yardage just to get a piece I need.
> And I have 1 last thing to share..... as I've mentioned before I have searched and searched and searched for more of the fabric I used to make Taylor this dress with 8 princesses on it last year....
> 
> I've been wanting to make Tay a dress with all 9 (it now bugs me pocahauntas is missing, and she is outgrowing it) plus I've had several requests to remake the dress. Well I gave up on finding the fabric, and have spent wayyyyy too many hours looking for a suitable replacement with no luck. So I finally decided to design my own fabric for it, and I love what I came up with.... even more so than the original fabric. It is being printed now and I should have the sample yard in another week or so.
> Here is the design I came up with and spent the past few days tweaking to get what I wanted, I am already working on a couple more designs for other fabrics I want, but I want to see how this one prints and turns out first. Anyhow this is what is looks like on my computer, I'm super excited to see it on fabric! This image will be on the fabric as 8 in by 8 in, and the pattern repeats.


Wow, you have been busy.  I love your organized sewing room.  What a great idea for storing your ribbon.  Your daughter is so cute in her super hero dress.  The fabric is great, can't wait to see what you create with it.



Granna4679 said:


> FYI - I am posting a lot of pictures but it took me about 60+ hours to do these so I have to have my 10 seconds of fame...LOL.
> My boss gave me this quilt that has been used and abused for many years by generations of kiddos in his family.  He wanted me to do "something" with it.
> So (with his permission) cut it up and made 3 baby quilts for him to give to his 3 grown children.
> This is the original quilt...you can see the huge tear on the right middle but you can't really see all the tiny tears all over it.  It was a chore just to find good sections to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference in the 3 are the pieces of original quilt (the middle 4 sections/blocks) and a couple of the borders.  I used vintage 1940-50 replicated fabric.
> 
> and last but not least (I promise)...a picture of the label I made for each one.
> I am not thrilled with the line up of the letters but the kids called the original quilt "Old Pink" so I had to incorporate it someway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best pictures.  I waited until too late to take them but I have to deliver the quilts tomorrow and I wanted to show these to you.


I've been waiting to see your creations since you first mentioned this project.  They turned out fabulous.  The label you created was a wonderful addition.  You should be proud of your hard work.  



NiniMorris said:


> I will be suspiciously away from my computer until sometime tomorrow.  I will be taking some dreaded tests at the hospital today.  I have been dreading it since December and tried to convince my doctor they weren't needed...
> 
> Please don't move without me, but if you do I'll hunt you down and find you when I get back!  LOL
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the Stitch Era....hopefully I will remember to go in and try and figure out a bit of it in a day or so.
> 
> Sweet dreams......zzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Hope all is well.  



birdie757 said:


> I am so much further ahead of the game this time...lol.


This made be giggle.  Hope you have fun on your trip.  








lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Let me say i have been missing for the past few days to get this dress finished  It was a challenge. I was trying to rush it out for my niece.  Oh well the next one for my DD3 will be better.
> 
> I love Love Love everyones designs ..... You ladies are working hard.  Such an inspiration to do more.


Those eye....the perfect litle Cinderella.  Great job on the dress, it is so pretty.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I know I have posted these on FB but not here yet. Here is the upcycle I made for Peach's dress like a famous person day at school. She was Taylor Swift.
> 
> Here is the before.
> Here is the Full Taylor makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit only cost $5 with bangles, necklace, sunglasses and all! She totally dug it.


Great job on the outfit.  Your daughter looks happy with the results.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls. Just checking in. It's been a stressful day. I wanted to make a Carly bubble for Hannah, for the Sis Boom sale.... but between yesterday and today I have had no time and now Im too stressed and tired.
> 
> Yesterday Megan couldnt nap and complained her head hurt.
> She went back to the pediatrician who said the hematoma had spread, but was still ambivalent about it. She said they don't usually do CT scans unless odd behavior presents itself- but I'd say crying in her sleep and not being able to nap is off for her, and I said I think we need to do it anyway.
> SO...of course the radiologists computers crashed and they couldnt get her in yesterday, so she went to today. DH went with me.
> 
> She was very scared, even though I prepped her, Daddy tried first, but he couldnt get her to stop crying and came out to get me and swap kids.. i promised a surprise toy (sunglasses and Tinkerbell doll Wendy brought back from WDW for me) and ice cream if she could just do this (it's a big open machine) I asked her to practice her slow breathing, but she was having a really hard time- finally a tech thought to put sticker up on the machine and asked her to look at the sticker and she could have it when she finished. Then she held my hand and I sang to her and she did a good job.
> 
> Our pedi called us at the radiologist to tell us the results- a small area of subdural bleeding and another area about the size of a pin, this means bleeding on the brain. DH did NOT understand thats what it meant- but we learned this later.. My husband kept saying to her "so, no fracture, so she's fine, right?" and the Pediatrician said yes, but suggested we go to see a neurologist to "get any questions we might have answered" My husband said- Nah, I dont have any questions- I said "I DO! and yes, I would like to go"
> We waited an hour in the neurologist's office...and he looked at her and showed us the "pictures"
> He said the concussion was minor, but the hematoma "bumps up the grade"
> Prognosis- monitor her, no running, limit her hopping off things as best we can, no preschool for at least another 10 days until we return with her to have him examine her again.
> I'm seriously considering getting a new pediatrician, but it's hard, we have been there since Megan was born. I also don't like that they haven't paid much attention to Hannah's delays- but clearly she is.
> 
> I am so sorry my posts lately seem to be all about me and I feel selfish about that. I really do read everything and love seeing everyone's new creations.
> To show how stressed I am I made my husband agree to go to the Sis Boom sale today- I promised I would be there only 45 minutes. So we drove all the way to Wilton, only to get to Jennifer's house (Thank you LORD that she wasn't there-she passed us on our way out) Because it doesnt start til TOMORROW!
> The only people there were the guys doing the landscaping- I was off by a day.
> DH was actually very patient about this wasted trip.
> 
> Im so tired I feel like crying. I'm really concerned about Megan, even though the bleeding on the brain is small, I pray it stops and heals and we can keep her safe for the next 2 weeks. She can do NOTHING for the next 2 weeks and it's to be expected she will be uncomfortable for another 2 weeks. This is a 4 year old. My sweet little girl.
> Tonight she asked if she could go outside and just stand.
> So she did. She stood in front of our front door and was singing (I think to the flowers)
> 
> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.


You should be glad you followed your instincts and went for the CT scan.  Your daughter sounds so sweet singing to the flowers.  Hope she heals quickly and feels better soon.    



ellenbenny said:


> My nephew and his wife had their baby, Henry, on Friday.  I couldn't resist making a couple of more gifts.
> 
> I made 2 hooded towels and a teeny tiny little pair of in the hoop booties!  So cute!  Not sure they will be good for anything but a decoration, but that's ok.
> 
> Here's a pic:


What cute booties and I love the monkey towel.



woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta


Your daughter looks so pretty in that dress.  Good job.


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> I like it.  You always amaze me with your sewing and pattern making.





lynnanddbyz said:


> Lisa
> I Love It!   I think it looks great.  I can't wait to see the finished product.  If you need testers for this one PLEASE let me know.  I  am in the 12-14 size range.  Great job!!!!!





tricia said:


> Personally, I like the back a little fuller.  Hides the big bootie a little better  and makes it a little more fun.  Also, this I could test for you (can't really do the little girl stuff as I have only boys, but I wear skirts or dresses everyday for work.)
> 
> OK, I keep looking, and I do like the second version too, it looks a little dressier with the skirt not as full.  Depends on the look you are going for I guess, playful, or more reserved and dressy.





h518may said:


> I like the less full one, but think the more full one might look better on and feel more comfortable.  I also would love to test one for an adult size 3x.





woodkins said:


> I will add my $.02...Love the style of skirt! Super cute. I like the less full style personally for myself. I would love to be a tester for a women's 4/6 if you need it!





*Toadstool* said:


> I like this version the best. More poofy in the back means making my backside more poofy.. don't need that.. hehe
> It is very pretty though. I love how flouncy the ruffle looks.



Hmm, seems fairly even on preference of the two backs. I think since the pattern piece for the back will mainly change only in width for the different sizes, I might add a note that the maker can go up or down in size for that piece to get the fullness they prefer.

Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more. 





BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.


----------



## visitingapril09

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks so much for everyone's kind words on the towels and booties.  Don't you just love baby stuff?!!
> 
> I used store bought towels using a tutorial I found on Nicole Scott's blog and a little help from her.  Here is a link to her tutorial....  Hooded Towel Tutorial
> 
> For the booties I used this in the hoop bootie pattern from Planet Applique and added the monkey applique myself from another file I had.



Yes, I am chiming in too.......I love them!!! and......our nephew and his wife just had a baby on the 15th of April and his name is Henry too!!


----------



## visitingapril09

A friends mom gave me her serger....she doesn't use it anymore. I have the instruction book but man, I can't figure it out. I can use my sewing maching no problem. Anyone know where to find some good online video instructions or can anyone offer any advice on how to learn?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thank you all for the creative ideas!!
While Megan is no longer allowed to help me bake (I'm just too anal about it- I loath a gritty, sticky, sugar-y floor) and cookie dough under the chairs, eh...not so much.

I dont know that she can do the side walk chalk- it requires bending over or squatting- which brings blood to the head. Basically nothing that would add pressure, and no increased heart rate (increases blood flow)

We went to SIS BOOM TODAY!!!! I saw Carla and met her sweet Mom, and Jennifer and her Mom. I bought enough fabric that I'm embarrassed to tell you.

Little Louie couldn't have been a better host friend- the 2 of them paired up immediately and they were so good about doing low key activities. 
They each picked a lilac and brought them to the us Moms.
They were walking around the house looking for sticks to make pretend butterflies- then  walking with their butterflies and pretending to make them fly.
They sat together in front of the cute walkway with flowers- just talking.

I was paranoid about her doing too much, but Carla's little boy was sweet and low key just like Megan.
It was good to get out.

I will be sure to post photos of whatever I create!

Thanks to Wendy she made me remember I have a little play pop up princess tent for indoors that I will pull out this afternoon for Megan.

I called the school and they said they have had some meetings and will be having new policies about mixing the classes- they wont be. So the classes will take turns playing in the gym now.
They do not have high numbers at all- But I know this one boy does tend to get himself in trouble all the time. They wont talk about an individual child's issues- but I know they will no longer have her near him.
I would change her to another preschool, but I do really love this one, right now I do not have her signed up for anywhere for next year. I am on a waiting list at 2 or 3 other preschools. There aren't many in the area. I think homeschooling is popular too.

The administrator also said she will look into crediting us for the tuition of the school she has missed.


Funny story- Megan requested Taco Bell, so I indulged her, over lunch (after I just bought all the gorgeous Sis Boom fabric) Megan tells me she wants me to make white clothes for her!!!!!!!!!! i said- well maybe 1 outfit. LOL!! 

Lollipopsngiggles- I love your Cinderella dress! Great start! cant wait to see more!

Lisa- I like it less full- I think when the ruffles are on the bottom of it it will feel heavy with too much gathering- I like too the taylored look fo the girls style and would want to see that carried through to the Mom's version.

Krysta-love the dress, although I dont think they used zippers back then LOL, A prairie bonnet would be cute with this too! Oh, and a pair of black little ankle boots....
This is so creative!!! Nice job!
in fact i think thats a pattern I bought and never used and will be putting on etsy to help pay off all the fabric I just bought LOL!


----------



## visitingapril09

woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta



just love it!!!


----------



## jessica52877

GrammaBelle said:


> I'm curious if any of you are involved in a fabric co-op, and what your experience has been like. I know I recognize a couple of the names from the one I'm dealing with. I'd just like to know if my experience is typical. You can pm me if you are worried about who might be on the boards.



I have decided they aren't really for me. It is nice to get great fabric at a slightly reduced price but I have usually waited about 3 months it seems before the fabric arrives (sometimes longer). I also will purchase fabric to go with other pieces I am getting and then a bolt will have to be dropped, but I still have the coordinate then doing me no good.

I have found it easier to pay the little bit more on etsy (or wherever) and just buy what I need right then and there.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.



Oh how cute are those little guys! Their homes remind me of smurfs. hehe That would be cute for a summer time little tank dress. I can't wait to see the skirt in that fabric. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you all for the creative ideas!!
> While Megan is no longer allowed to help me bake (I'm just too anal about it- I loath a gritty, sticky, sugar-y floor) and cookie dough under the chairs, eh...not so much.
> 
> I dont know that she can do the side walk chalk- it requires bending over or squatting- which brings blood to the head. Basically nothing that would add pressure, and no increased heart rate (increases blood flow)
> 
> We went to SIS BOOM TODAY!!!! I saw Carla and met her sweet Mom, and Jennifer and her Mom. I bought enough fabric that I'm embarrassed to tell you.
> 
> Little Louie couldn't have been a better host friend- the 2 of them paired up immediately and they were so good about doing low key activities.
> They each picked a lilac and brought them to the us Moms.
> They were walking around the house looking for sticks to make pretend butterflies- then  walking with their butterflies and pretending to make them fly.
> They sat together in front of the cute walkway with flowers- just talking.
> 
> I was paranoid about her doing too much, but Carla's little boy was sweet and low key just like Megan.
> It was good to get out.
> 
> I will be sure to post photos of whatever I create!
> 
> Thanks to Wendy she made me remember I have a little play pop up princess tent for indoors that I will pull out this afternoon for Megan.
> 
> I called the school and they said they have had some meetings and will be having new policies about mixing the classes- they wont be. So the classes will take turns playing in the gym now.
> They do not have high numbers at all- But I know this one boy does tend to get himself in trouble all the time. They wont talk about an individual child's issues- but I know they will no longer have her near him.
> I would change her to another preschool, but I do really love this one, right now I do not have her signed up for anywhere for next year. I am on a waiting list at 2 or 3 other preschools. There aren't many in the area. I think homeschooling is popular too.
> 
> The administrator also said she will look into crediting us for the tuition of the school she has missed.
> 
> 
> Funny story- Megan requested Taco Bell, so I indulged her, over lunch (after I just bought all the gorgeous Sis Boom fabric) Megan tells me she wants me to make white clothes for her!!!!!!!!!! i said- well maybe 1 outfit. LOL!!
> 
> Lollipopsngiggles- I love your Cinderella dress! Great start! cant wait to see more!
> 
> Lisa- I like it less full- I think when the ruffles are on the bottom of it it will feel heavy with too much gathering- I like too the taylored look fo the girls style and would want to see that carried through to the Mom's version.
> 
> Krysta-love the dress, although I dont think they used zippers back then LOL, A prairie bonnet would be cute with this too! Oh, and a pair of black little ankle boots....
> This is so creative!!! Nice job!
> in fact i think thats a pattern I bought and never used and will be putting on etsy to help pay off all the fabric I just bought LOL!



Sounds like you both had a great day today! That is so adorable that Megan and Louie played ever so nicely together.  And really, I want to see all that fabric!   oh and of coarse the wonderful things you create with it too. hehe


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.


Have you seen the border prints in Patty Young's lines for MM?? Omgosh.. I love them!


----------



## Adi12982

McDuck said:


> Thanks for letting me write this. I know this is a supportive group.
> Please keep her in your prayers.



Just wanted to send you a big hug  and let you know I will be praying.  I agree with most of the posts that suggest you should get a new pediatrician, I just wouldn't be able to trust them after all of that.   I pray she will get better soon!


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I have decided they aren't really for me. It is nice to get great fabric at a slightly reduced price but I have usually waited about 3 months it seems before the fabric arrives (sometimes longer). I also will purchase fabric to go with other pieces I am getting and then a bolt will have to be dropped, but I still have the coordinate then doing me no good.
> 
> I have found it easier to pay the little bit more on etsy (or wherever) and just buy what I need right then and there.



That's been my experience, too. I also found that I had to buy more fabric than I actually wanted so buying it myself was not only quicker but usually I spent less (more per yard but less total). I really like the basic idea of the co-ops but they just weren't a good fit for me.



*Toadstool* said:


> Have you seen the border prints in Patty Young's lines for MM?? Omgosh.. I love them!



I have seen those and really like the prints. I think I may have to start buying small amounts of new/popular prints to use for some of my samples made for patterns. I've noticed that many of the popular sellers on YCMT are shown made with the 'hot' prints. Obviously we know that any fabric would work but I do think using newer prints will make the style look more current.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Hmm, seems fairly even on preference of the two backs. I think since the pattern piece for the back will mainly change only in width for the different sizes, I might add a note that the maker can go up or down in size for that piece to get the fullness they prefer.
> 
> Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.



I really like the fuller version; it just seems like it would lay nicely and not pull over the bottom.  I'd also be thrilled to test it if you ever decide to add plus sizes to the mix


----------



## hollybearsmom

having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt


----------



## ellenbenny

I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.

Front:





Back:


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt


  This is too cute . great job



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> I love the pattern .  I don't have any boys to sew for except my hubby and i don't think he will fit.  You did a great job
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


----------



## RMAMom

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.



How exciting!!! I like the less full version. I think my girls will as well, not form fitting but less fitting.



*Toadstool* said:


> My hubby is making me a new add on to my cutting table for my sewing machine and serger. Both of them will be built in to the table for some flat table sewing.. yipee!!


I can't wait to see pictures!



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



I love it!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
and i wanted to share some
the cake




the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it 




the personalize goody bags




a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it




the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:




That is great!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks so much for everyone's kind words on the towels and booties.  Don't you just love baby stuff?!!
> 
> I used store bought towels using a tutorial I found on Nicole Scott's blog and a little help from her.  Here is a link to her tutorial....  Hooded Towel Tutorial
> 
> For the booties I used this in the hoop bootie pattern from Planet Applique and added the monkey applique myself from another file I had.



THANK YOU!!  Very cool tutorials and embroidery site I've never heard of before 



hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt



I love the skirt, super cute and your daughter looks as happy as can be 



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



LOVE THIS, great work!


----------



## teresajoy

I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile. 

A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> My hubby is making me a new add on to my cutting table for my sewing machine and serger. Both of them will be built in to the table for some flat table sewing.. yipee!!



Wow...I am so envious!  When he is finished...can you send him to Texas?



LisaZoe said:


> Hmm, seems fairly even on preference of the two backs. I think since the pattern piece for the back will mainly change only in width for the different sizes, I might add a note that the maker can go up or down in size for that piece to get the fullness they prefer.
> 
> Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.



That is such cute fabric!  I would probably have bought it too!



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Love it.  



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)



Have a great trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> I have seen those and really like the prints. I think I may have to start buying small amounts of new/popular prints to use for some of my samples made for patterns. I've noticed that many of the popular sellers on YCMT are shown made with the 'hot' prints. Obviously we know that any fabric would work but I do think using newer prints will make the style look more current.


Ya, I don't really love co ops that much lately either. It's always a "well you had this many yards on this bolt and we are dropping it so you need to move your yards elsewhere" I hate that.. obviously I didn't want them elsewhere if I didn't put them there.



Granna4679 said:


> Wow...I am so envious!  When he is finished...can you send him to Texas?


My hubby would love it if I sent him to Texas. He is from Texas and moved here for me... He reminds me very often that he wishes we were in Texas.. 


ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:


Very nice!



RMAMom said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!


If I take pictures I have to actually clean my sewing area though.. 


teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)


Have a great trip!! 
I hope some of you are going in the fall when we go so we can meet!

Where is everyone?? Today has been slow here on the dis... I figured we were gonna move today.


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> I love it!





llaxton said:


> That is great!





Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE THIS, great work!





Granna4679 said:


> Love it.





*Toadstool* said:


> Very nice!



Thanks everyone!



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)



Have a great trip, I will be heading to your state later today, MSU graduation this weekend!  Enjoy Florida!


----------



## NiniMorris

My family never does anything when they are supposed to...it just wouldn't be fun that way!

Last night we had Mother's Day.  It was great! (of course I did find out my daughter and her husband are trying to sell their house...THAT was a bummer!) My daughter in law gave me the most awesome present...and I KNEW you guys would apppreciate it...a 50 pack of marathon thread!  I can hardly wait to get down to the studio and play with it all!  

Whooo Hoooo!



Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day...on SUNDAY!


Nini


----------



## hollybearsmom

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> This is too cute . great job





Diz-Mommy said:


> I love the skirt, super cute and your daughter looks as happy as can be



thank you
she said she'd like to wear it on the last day of school, i said well, why not, what can they do, send you home?!


----------



## Haganfam5

Ellenbenny-The Goofy shirt turned out so great! He is going to love it!

I love the Club Penguin birthday things! Especially the cake! Great job mom!



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)



I hope you  and your family have an amazing time on your trip! I am so glad everything was found!   I want to be at the Lego store so bad to meet you again . Maybe next year! Have fun!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with: 










the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow 

also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.


----------



## babynala

*Toadstool* said:


> My hubby is making me a new add on to my cutting table for my sewing machine and serger. Both of them will be built in to the table for some flat table sewing.. yipee!!


you are a lucky girl!



LisaZoe said:


> Hmm, seems fairly even on preference of the two backs. I think since the pattern piece for the back will mainly change only in width for the different sizes, I might add a note that the maker can go up or down in size for that piece to get the fullness they prefer.
> 
> Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.


That is cute fabric, can't wait to see your creation



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you all for the creative ideas!!
> While Megan is no longer allowed to help me bake (I'm just too anal about it- I loath a gritty, sticky, sugar-y floor) and cookie dough under the chairs, eh...not so much.
> 
> I dont know that she can do the side walk chalk- it requires bending over or squatting- which brings blood to the head. Basically nothing that would add pressure, and no increased heart rate (increases blood flow)
> 
> We went to SIS BOOM TODAY!!!! I saw Carla and met her sweet Mom, and Jennifer and her Mom. I bought enough fabric that I'm embarrassed to tell you.
> 
> Little Louie couldn't have been a better host friend- the 2 of them paired up immediately and they were so good about doing low key activities.
> They each picked a lilac and brought them to the us Moms.
> They were walking around the house looking for sticks to make pretend butterflies- then  walking with their butterflies and pretending to make them fly.
> They sat together in front of the cute walkway with flowers- just talking.
> 
> I was paranoid about her doing too much, but Carla's little boy was sweet and low key just like Megan.
> It was good to get out.
> 
> I will be sure to post photos of whatever I create!
> 
> Thanks to Wendy she made me remember I have a little play pop up princess tent for indoors that I will pull out this afternoon for Megan.
> 
> I called the school and they said they have had some meetings and will be having new policies about mixing the classes- they wont be. So the classes will take turns playing in the gym now.
> They do not have high numbers at all- But I know this one boy does tend to get himself in trouble all the time. They wont talk about an individual child's issues- but I know they will no longer have her near him.
> I would change her to another preschool, but I do really love this one, right now I do not have her signed up for anywhere for next year. I am on a waiting list at 2 or 3 other preschools. There aren't many in the area. I think homeschooling is popular too.
> 
> The administrator also said she will look into crediting us for the tuition of the school she has missed.
> 
> 
> Funny story- Megan requested Taco Bell, so I indulged her, over lunch (after I just bought all the gorgeous Sis Boom fabric) Megan tells me she wants me to make white clothes for her!!!!!!!!!! i said- well maybe 1 outfit. LOL!!
> 
> Lollipopsngiggles- I love your Cinderella dress! Great start! cant wait to see more!
> 
> Lisa- I like it less full- I think when the ruffles are on the bottom of it it will feel heavy with too much gathering- I like too the taylored look fo the girls style and would want to see that carried through to the Mom's version.
> 
> Krysta-love the dress, although I dont think they used zippers back then LOL, A prairie bonnet would be cute with this too! Oh, and a pair of black little ankle boots....
> This is so creative!!! Nice job!
> in fact i think thats a pattern I bought and never used and will be putting on etsy to help pay off all the fabric I just bought LOL!


Sounds like you both had a nice time at the sale.  Glad to see your daughter is enjoying herself with out too much activity.  Can't wait to see your fabric in "action"



hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt


What a great skirt, it looks like something fun to wear.  



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


This shirt is so great.  I love it.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the personalize goody bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint


You have been busy.  I can't let my kids see that cake, you did a wonderful job on it.  Love the picture of your husband as a penguin!  The t-shirt looks great.  Enjoy the party.



NiniMorris said:


> My family never does anything when they are supposed to...it just wouldn't be fun that way!
> 
> Last night we had Mother's Day.  It was great! (of course I did find out my daughter and her husband are trying to sell their house...THAT was a bummer!) My daughter in law gave me the most awesome present...and I KNEW you guys would apppreciate it...a 50 pack of marathon thread!  I can hardly wait to get down to the studio and play with it all!
> 
> Whooo Hoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day...on SUNDAY!
> 
> 
> Nini


Sounds like you have a great family.  Glad you got to celebrate with everyone.



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow
> 
> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.


The civil war shirt looks great but that collar looks a little tricky.  He will definetly look the part.  The Big Give shirts are very nice too, how creative.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

hollybearsmom said:


> thank you
> she said she'd like to wear it on the last day of school, i said well, why not, what can they do, send you home?!


That is funny I do the same thing. After all if i have to go through those Taks tests then they can deal with my daughters thin straps.  hehehheeh



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow
> 
> 
> You did a wonderful job on that shirt. Always harder to sew for a grown man than a little girl
> 
> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.
> [


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the personalize goody bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint



You did such a great job.  I love that cake did you make that yourself.  It looks perfect.  I like the idea of the cut outs what a great idea I might use that for my mad hatter party.  Everything looks wonderful what a good mommy


----------



## glorib

hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt



CUTE!  Do you have a bigger pic of the shirt?



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Looks great!  I love the lime green and black - so sharp!



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Looks like a fun party!  You did a great job!



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)



Have a wonderful trip, Teresa!



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow
> 
> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.



The civil war shirt looks great - I agree about that collar - it does look like it would have been tricky!  The big give shirts are awesome, too!


----------



## tricia

hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt



Cute.  Hope she enjoys her last day of school wearing it.



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Looks great.  My DS loves the bowling shirts and lime green, and Goofy.....better not let him see this.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake



Awesome, love the cake, and the shirt and sneakers look great.



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:



Good job on the civil war outfit, and the big give shirts are too sweet.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Hmm, seems fairly even on preference of the two backs. I think since the pattern piece for the back will mainly change only in width for the different sizes, I might add a note that the maker can go up or down in size for that piece to get the fullness they prefer.
> 
> Have you seen this cute line from Michael Miller? It's called Gnomeville and has fun dots as coordinates. I hadn't seen it until today. I had to run into the local quilt shop for one fabric with the goal of getting that fabric and NOT looking at any others. LOL Well, I almost made it but as I headed to the service desk, I walked right by the end cap that had these prints and they caught my eye. I've thought about using a border print for the front of an Audrey skirt so decided to try with this. I bought just enough for one skirt but it was hard to resist getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love the red dot prints that are at the top of this border print. I think it's the Michael Miller quarter dot. I don't think I'd seen that dot print in person yet and I love that it's larger than the others they've had.



The fabric is adorable.  I think it would be great on the Audrey skirt!  Having the dots on top would make it easy to turn into a dots skirt  I think the reason why I thought the fuller back would be better, is because I have a fuller back  Meaning on the bigger sizes, the bigger skirt backs would be better??




ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



That is so adorable!!



mgmsmommy said:


> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.



Great idea!  That is perfect for traveling day!


----------



## InkspressYourself

woodkins said:


> Good Morning everyone! Lots of great creations posted recently. I finally have something to share of my own. Gianna(7) is going on a class trip to an 1800's school house today to live a day in the life of a child in the 1800's. All of the children had to dress in period costume, so of course we used it as an excuse to sew  I used an old Daisy Kingdom pattern and Gianna picked the fabrics herself and this is what we came up with. I surprised myself since it was my first sewing project with a zipper & I did it!
> Enjoy your trip back in time & have a great day!
> -Krysta


It looks great.  The tatoo cracks me up.  After we got my oldest dd's school pictures back, I noticed her tatoo!  I just laughed.  I figure it's what she's into right now and I will appreciate it in years to come.



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to take the plunge and attempt a woman's size Audrey skirt last night. It's what I'd call a 14/16 but I'm still not totally sure about my sizing. LOL
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the back. I started out making it basically the same as the girl's version. After I put it on the dress form, though, I thought it looked too full in the back so I took a photo to show it as is and with the back less full (ignore the fold of fabric in the center. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Right now I only have one ruffle but I'm planning to do 3 total once I work out how much fullness I want in the back. The sides are just basted and I haven't added the waistband so I can add more ruffles easily to finish this skirt... probably for modeled photos.


I love it.  Can't wait to see more!



*Toadstool* said:


> My hubby is making me a new add on to my cutting table for my sewing machine and serger. Both of them will be built in to the table for some flat table sewing.. yipee!!


Congratulations, that is awesome.



hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt


Wow, I tried a tulle skirt like that once and almost lost my religion.  Great job.



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


I love bowling shirts.  Yours is amazing.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the personalize goody bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint


I love party pictures almost as much as clothes.  Those shoes are great and the party looks like fun.



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)


I hope you have a great time.  I wish I was going.



NiniMorris said:


> My family never does anything when they are supposed to...it just wouldn't be fun that way!
> 
> Last night we had Mother's Day.  It was great! (of course I did find out my daughter and her husband are trying to sell their house...THAT was a bummer!) My daughter in law gave me the most awesome present...and I KNEW you guys would apppreciate it...a 50 pack of marathon thread!  I can hardly wait to get down to the studio and play with it all!
> 
> Whooo Hoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day...on SUNDAY!
> 
> 
> Nini


Congratulations!  



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow
> 
> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.


Great job on the big give shirts.  I love the civil war shirt too.  I have lots of trouble with commercial patterns sometimes too.


----------



## revrob

Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.  
It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.


----------



## mgmsmommy

revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



That's fabulous.   and the little girl is just darling too!


----------



## mom2rtk

TERESA: Have a GREAT TRIP!!! 

ELLENBENNY: That Goofy shirt is AWESOME !!!! 

SHANNON:  That's ADORABLE! Great fabric combination!


----------



## revrob

mgmsmommy said:


> That's fabulous.   and the little girl is just darling too!





mom2rtk said:


> SHANNON:  That's ADORABLE! Great fabric combination!



Aw, thanks!  it was fun to make!  I love the fabrics.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



That is adorable!!!! Did you like the knotted ties? I keep thinking I want to try that on something.


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


>



Very cute!  I love the colors.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



this looks awesome and I love all of the colors and prints together!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> That is adorable!!!! Did you like the knotted ties? I keep thinking I want to try that on something.





ncmomof2 said:


> Very cute!  I love the colors.





Camping Griswalds said:


> this looks awesome and I love all of the colors and prints together!



Thanks so much!  I like the knots - I just followed the design of Matilda Jane and they came out great!

Thank so much everyone for the compliments!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

If Teresa is leaving, who will switch to a new thread?  Don't we switch at 250 pages?  Not that I think  Teresa should stay home to swithc us, but if she feels the need, i can go in her place!!  You know, just out of friendship


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new BIG GIVE!! 

Please go ahead and see if there's anything you'd like to make for this special family! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69180&threadid=734504&page=1#5871955

----------------------------------------------------

No worries!  I'm still here and I can start the new thread once we hit 250. 

If we're on 249 and you haven't seen me, can someone send me an e-mail or PM?







-----------------------


----------



## visitingapril09

revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.




I still don't know how to multi quote!!!

LOve this outfit and adore the little model!!!

The Goofy bowling shirt is fabulous and I think the going to see mickey shirts are so cute!!!


----------



## revrob

Camping Griswalds said:


> If Teresa is leaving, who will switch to a new thread?  Don't we switch at 250 pages?  Not that I think  Teresa should stay home to swithc us, but if she feels the need, i can go in her place!!  You know, just out of friendship




I'm sure there's a plan.  There always is!  But you're right - she may need to rush home to start the new thread!  Oh, wait, did she say she took her laptop?  Maybe that's why!


----------



## revrob

visitingapril09 said:


> I still don't know how to multi quote!!!
> 
> LOve this outfit and adore the little model!!!
> 
> The Goofy bowling shirt is fabulous and I think the going to see mickey shirts are so cute!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## visitingapril09

HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!
> 
> Please go ahead and see if there's anything you'd like to make for this special family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69180&threadid=734504&page=1#5871955
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> No worries!  I'm still here and I can start the new thread once we hit 250.
> 
> If we're on 249 and you haven't seen me, can someone send me an e-mail or PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------



Signed up.......this is give number 3 for me but the first since last summer so I am excited!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!
> 
> Please go ahead and see if there's anything you'd like to make for this special family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69180&threadid=734504&page=1#5871955
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> No worries!  I'm still here and I can start the new thread once we hit 250.
> 
> If we're on 249 and you haven't seen me, can someone send me an e-mail or PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------



I like Maureen's idea! I'll go instead of Teresa and she can stay home and start the thread! I am sure you are capable Heather, but we don't want to risk it! She was supposed to stop and pick me up anyways, so I'll just send her back home and the kids and I will have fun! Her DH can fish everyday! I am good with that! 

I just  the big gives!


----------



## jessica52877

kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the personalize goody bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint



I  it all! I got Dallas those shoes too! He was so excited! I have been making him a puffle shirt now for a few weeks but hadn't thought to add the fire (I wanted it to match the shoes since we got those and the hat). Super cute! 

I think I need your help making the igloo! DH's birthday is the 19th and I think I just figured out what kind of party he'll have! I want JoJo for my party! If I wait for Dallas' birthday he'll change his mind first!


----------



## visitingapril09

Can I ask a question??? How far in advance do you all start making your clothes for your trips!!?? I feel I am a little nuts starting now for next March but I just can't wait!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Ya, I don't really love co ops that much lately either. It's always a "well you had this many yards on this bolt and we are dropping it so you need to move your yards elsewhere" I hate that.. obviously I didn't want them elsewhere if I didn't put them there.



You mean if the fabric you wanted is dropped, you have to pick something else and not just get a refund? I would not agree to that at all. It's bad enough when something happens like Jessica described and only some of a line gets ordered so you end up with coordinates and not the main print you ordered for them to go with. I know co-ops work well for many people or there wouldn't be so many but some are definitely more organized and managed than others.



babynala said:


> That is cute fabric, can't wait to see your creation



I stayed up MUCH too late last night making the skirt but I couldn't wait to see the results.  I learned that the border print won't work as well for smaller sizes, though, so I'm glad I only bought enough for this one skirt.








Camping Griswalds said:


> The fabric is adorable.  I think it would be great on the Audrey skirt!  Having the dots on top would make it easy to turn into a dots skirt  I think the reason why I thought the fuller back would be better, is because I have a fuller back  Meaning on the bigger sizes, the bigger skirt backs would be better?



Well after doing some measuring yesterday, I realized I wouldn't be able to make the skirt much less full if I want it to be able to slip over hips the size of the measurements I'm using. I think I'll note that if the wearer has smaller hips, she can go down a size or 2 for the back piece as long as the front and back measurements at the waist are still enough to go over her hips. (Hope that makes sense).



revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



That is very cute. She's always adorable but the colors are perfect for her.


----------



## McDuck

Loving all the new stuff.  So inspired.

How inspired?

Well....

I actually got to lay out *and* cut out my blouse!  Decided since I have the table and stuff out to go ahead and do DD's dress next and then just focus on assembly and sewing both pieces.

However, the layout guide for Kaity's dress is confusing me, so would y'all please tell me if you think I am figuring this out correctly.

What I see on the layout guide...
It shows two separate sections side by side for the layout I am using. For both, there is a fold at the top and a fold at the bottom with the selvages meeting together.  Kind of like how one might have folded a letter out of a piece of paper to seal it shut with sealing wax in the olden days.  

The first block is the straps and the neckline part on the top fold and the ruffle parts on the bottom fold.  The selvage-meeting line is "higher".

The block shown beside it is the bodice front and back on the top fold and the top part of the skirt on the bottom fold.  The selvage-meeting line is "lower".

What I think this translates to...  I fold the fabric to accommodate the first block, pin my pieces down, and then cut this portion away.  Refold the fabric to accommodate the layout of the second block, pin those pieces down, and then I'm good to go?


----------



## jessica52877

visitingapril09 said:


> Can I ask a question??? How far in advance do you all start making your clothes for your trips!!?? I feel I am a little nuts starting now for next March but I just can't wait!!!



I would love to start early! I was inspired to start for October trip as soon as booked it a month or two ago. I have gotten as far as making sure I had a black tshirt! LOL! I procrastinate way too much and would love to not be spending my last week before we leave making stuff so I think it is a great idea to start now!



LisaZoe said:


> You mean if the fabric you wanted is dropped, you have to pick something else and not just get a refund? I would not agree to that at all. It's bad enough when something happens like Jessica described and only some of a line gets ordered so you end up with coordinates and not the main print you ordered for them to go with. I know co-ops work well for many people or there wouldn't be so many but some are definitely more organized and managed than others.
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up MUCH too late last night making the skirt but I couldn't wait to see the results.  I learned that the border print won't work as well for smaller sizes, though, so I'm glad I only bought enough for this one skirt.



Love that skirt Lisa! What size is that one? I think the print is larger then I imagined!

I kind of forgot but one coop I did if they didn't have the fabric I was asked to pick another but only had a few choices to choose from, the bolts that didn't quite fill. 

I do think it matters how organized the person is and how willing they are to have the extra fabric. I am not sure if they can, but i would just sell the extra fabric on etsy or ebay instead of dropping the bolt. And if I couldn't I would just give it to my best friend to sell for me!


----------



## hollybearsmom

I made it out of seed beads and sequins.  One for her and one for my niece.


----------



## NiniMorris

visitingapril09 said:


> Can I ask a question??? How far in advance do you all start making your clothes for your trips!!?? I feel I am a little nuts starting now for next March but I just can't wait!!!



Well, for the trip we are having in Nov/Dec, I started planning and sewing the outfits in December...no that's not true.  I actually started planning the outfits while we were still there in September!

Since I have soooo much to sew and do for this trip, I am pacing myself .  Each month I am doing the t shirts and dress for one park.  That means: 2 dresses and 12 T shirts each month...and if my daughter and son in law decide to go, I have to add 4 more t shirts for each day...and we are staying for 10 days!

I still haven't decided on something for MVMCP yet...


So, bottom line...it is NEVER too early...except you will have to allow for the kids growth spurts...LOL!


Nini


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> Love that skirt Lisa! What size is that one? I think the print is larger then I imagined!



It's a 5/6. I had planned to make a 3/4 but once I was laying the pattern on it, I realized I'd lose most or all of the 'clothes line' at the top. I'm tempted to buy a Disney pillowcase to see how a princess or Tink would fit.



jessica52877 said:


> I do think it matters how organized the person is and how willing they are to have the extra fabric. I am not sure if they can, but i would just sell the extra fabric on etsy or ebay instead of dropping the bolt. And if I couldn't I would just give it to my best friend to sell for me!



It's been a long time since I was in a co-op but specifically stated that people should only buy what they thought they could use and not with the intention of selling it at a profit. They did allow people to sell the fabric they bought if plans changed but asked that it first be offered within the co-op at the price paid (including all fees and shipping). I actually benefited from that a few times because some prints I wanted but not as much as the minimum yardage the co-op required people order.


----------



## PrincessKell

Georgia got her first Petti yesterday. Yep, that is right I said first. But better late than never right? SHE LOOOOOOOOVES IT! She even asked me why didn't she have one before. haha First of many I'm sure.


----------



## Jaylin

Ok, just warning you all, lots of pics to follow.  This is everything I've been up to.  1st b-day, easter outfits, rainy cold spring day outfit, and summer stuff.  Oh, and the purses, love that free pattern from YCMT.  And the peasant top is from that indietutes site, still need to play with the measurements a bit, but love it.






























I'm so excited to have some free time now.  I've made 2 purses (for mother's day) and the peasant shirt and shorts this week....it's great to actually be able to you the sewing machine, I just love that thing!


----------



## Jaylin

Oh, has anyone seen plain white or solid color tank tops for boys?  Old navy usually has them but I still haven't seen them there, they've got to color block ones that won't work for disney appliques.  TCP doesn't have them either...


----------



## PrincessKell

hollybearsmom said:


> having too much trouble with my tank top, so jumped onto dd tulle and ribbon no-sew skirt



CUTE! Love the tutu. 



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



He will love it. That looks great.


kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone long time no see. life has been very crazy but i miss you  all and have lurked and as usual everything is stunning.  Ryan just turned 7 and we are having a club penguin party tomorrow
> and i wanted to share some
> the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rockhopper cut out with my dh in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the personalize goody bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the topper of the goody bag with the birthday boys face in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneakers and the tshirt they inspired. dont look at the eyes i ran out of black thread with 1 inch of eye left to do and the stores are closed and i have to work tomorrow and the party is tomorrow right after work so i had to use puffy paint



I totally love that theme! Peach would dig that cake. Good job! 



teresajoy said:


> I am just popping in quick to say bye-bye!!! We are leaving for Florida in the morning. We are bringing the laptop, so I'll probably pop in every once in awhile.
> 
> A few of us are hoping to meet up at DTD (by the Lego play stuff) around 4ish tomorrow if anyone wants to meet us over there, we'd love to see you! I have NO clue what I'll be wearing, but I'll look really tired! So, you won't miss me! ;-)



Have a great trip!!!  I will meet you there at DTD in spirit! haha



mgmsmommy said:


> Some may remember I had to make my ds a costume for civil war fair at school.  Here is the shirt I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics aren't great, the shirt isn't really that wonky when he has it on but sorry I didn't get a pic of him wearing it.  I also made him easy fits in the same navy to match.  I used a mc calls pattern for the shirt & gave up on following their nonhelpful instructions about halfway through.   YCMT patterns are so much easier to follow
> 
> also I finished up these shirts for Seth's Big Give.  I'm also posting them on the Big Give board.  Could someone please send me the address if they see this cause I would like to mail them out today & my kids only have half day of school.



I love those shirts! 



revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



Great fabric! I love the dress. I just love that pattern so many things you can do to it, and it still looks great.


LisaZoe said:


> I stayed up MUCH too late last night making the skirt but I couldn't wait to see the results.  I learned that the border print won't work as well for smaller sizes, though, so I'm glad I only bought enough for this one skirt.



That is cute cute cute! 



hollybearsmom said:


> I made it out of seed beads and sequins.  One for her and one for my niece.



Nice job on the mickey heads.


----------



## PrincessKell

Jaylin said:


> Ok, just warning you all, lots of pics to follow.  This is everything I've been up to.  1st b-day, easter outfits, rainy cold spring day outfit, and summer stuff.  Oh, and the purses, love that free pattern from YCMT.  And the peasant top is from that indietutes site, still need to play with the measurements a bit, but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to have some free time now.  I've made 2 purses (for mother's day) and the peasant shirt and shorts this week....it's great to actually be able to you the sewing machine, I just love that thing!



Look at that cake! Seeing all these cakes make me want to make one just for me. hahaha  and the outfits are adorable!  you are on roll with the sewing!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!
> 
> Please go ahead and see if there's anything you'd like to make for this special family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69180&threadid=734504&page=1#5871955
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> No worries!  I'm still here and I can start the new thread once we hit 250.
> 
> If we're on 249 and you haven't seen me, can someone send me an e-mail or PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------




NO NO NO!!!!!  The alternative plan is for me to go to Florida in Teresas place and Teresa can stay and fix the board.  I'm totally okay with the sacrifice I am making.  You know, leaving behind a job, a messy husband, and three kids is hard to give up.  BUT because I am such a good person, I am willing  to do this for the sake of the boards.  I'm pretty sure that is what Teresa would want me to do



LisaZoe said:


> It's a 5/6. I had planned to make a 3/4 but once I was laying the pattern on it, I realized I'd lose most or all of the 'clothes line' at the top. I'm tempted to buy a Disney pillowcase to see how a princess or Tink would fit.




Oh I love it and a 5/6 is such a perfect size  Now what top/tank are you going to add to finish the look?  A cutout of the little house might be darling  Just saying!


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!
> 
> Please go ahead and see if there's anything you'd like to make for this special family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69180&threadid=734504&page=1#5871955
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> No worries!  I'm still here and I can start the new thread once we hit 250.
> 
> If we're on 249 and you haven't seen me, can someone send me an e-mail or PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------


I can't log onto the board for some reason??   and I requested my info to make sure and nothing came....hmm I will try later I guess. 

Don't worry on that page 249 Im sure we got your back. haha


----------



## NiniMorris

To people that know me...this is not going to be a surprise...but I HATE to leave a sale on the table!  If there is a sale on something I 'might' need, or something I really want...I have a terrible time walking away from it.

Well, my favorite digitizer is having a great sale right now...and, while I do have a list of things I want, there is nothing I *need* at the moment...

It is about to kill me to not use that sale!  She keeps putting new stuff up that I really, really, REALLY want...I just have no plans on where I'll use it!

Although I do have a grand daughter that will be having a birthday in about  3 months....


Nini


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> To people that know me...this is not going to be a surprise...but I HATE to leave a sale on the table!  If there is a sale on something I 'might' need, or something I really want...I have a terrible time walking away from it.
> 
> Well, my favorite digitizer is having a great sale right now...and, while I do have a list of things I want, there is nothing I *need* at the moment...
> 
> It is about to kill me to not use that sale!  She keeps putting new stuff up that I really, really, REALLY want...I just have no plans on where I'll use it!
> 
> Although I do have a grand daughter that will be having a birthday in about  3 months....
> 
> 
> Nini



well luckily the sale is going on thru the end of May, so by then you will surely NEED all those items! besides it is an AWESOME sale!  I personnally have plans to buy so many designs that i will eventually need!


----------



## Tweevil

NiniMorris said:


> To people that know me...this is not going to be a surprise...but I HATE to leave a sale on the table!  If there is a sale on something I 'might' need, or something I really want...I have a terrible time walking away from it.
> 
> Well, my favorite digitizer is having a great sale right now...and, while I do have a list of things I want, there is nothing I *need* at the moment...
> 
> It is about to kill me to not use that sale!  She keeps putting new stuff up that I really, really, REALLY want...I just have no plans on where I'll use it!
> 
> Although I do have a grand daughter that will be having a birthday in about  3 months....
> 
> 
> Nini




My favorite designer is having one too and I am right there with you!  


Love all the dresses, fabrics, cakes and babies on here lately!!  I really need to sew something...

AND, I am on the cusp of buying a used Saturn Vue... scared because there goes my savings...   I need a newer car but these things freak me out.  Anybody have one?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> To people that know me...this is not going to be a surprise...but I HATE to leave a sale on the table!  If there is a sale on something I 'might' need, or something I really want...I have a terrible time walking away from it.
> 
> Well, my favorite digitizer is having a great sale right now...and, while I do have a list of things I want, there is nothing I *need* at the moment...
> 
> It is about to kill me to not use that sale!  She keeps putting new stuff up that I really, really, REALLY want...I just have no plans on where I'll use it!
> 
> Although I do have a grand daughter that will be having a birthday in about  3 months....
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't have any immediate needs either, but it won't stop me, lol!!!  I have a fabric stash, why should this be any different. .  Besides, it's an investment you'll use potentially more than once, something you can't always do with fabric...

Yes, I'm a terrible enabler here, and guilty of letting my friends do the same to me because I sent them shopping for designs they liked just so I could add them to my collection during the sale. 


I'll be making my purchse this weekend, my floors are finally done!  Now I just need to organize my sewing room.  I like what I've seen here lately, especially the fabric on the comic boards.  I actually stopped at a comic book store, but it was so disorganized and the guy was creepy I didn't buy anything.  They only had one size of board, and it looked really small...Amazon has several different sizes, what size works best for fabrics?  Most of my stash is in 2 yd pieces.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> ...and I KNEW you guys would apppreciate it...a 50 pack of marathon thread!  I can hardly wait to get down to the studio and play with it all!
> 
> Whooo Hoooo!
> Nini



Wow...what a fantastic present!  That would make my day too!



revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.



Love love love this outfit!  I can't get enough of Jennifer's fabrics either.  They are beautiful.  This little one is a doll too!



jessica52877 said:


> I
> I think I need your help making the igloo! DH's birthday is the 19th and I think I just figured out what kind of party he'll have! I want JoJo for my party! If I wait for Dallas' birthday he'll change his mind first!



If you need another idea on igloo cakes, I made this one a couple years ago when Happy Feet came out for my DGD's birthday party.  I covered it in blue icing and then added the sugar cubes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








LisaZoe said:


> I stayed up MUCH too late last night making the skirt but I couldn't wait to see the results.  I learned that the border print won't work as well for smaller sizes, though, so I'm glad I only bought enough for this one skirt.



Oh, that turned out really cute!  And you are super duper fast, I might add!



Jaylin said:


> Ok, just warning you all, lots of pics to follow.  This is everything I've been up to.  1st b-day, easter outfits, rainy cold spring day outfit, and summer stuff.  Oh, and the purses, love that free pattern from YCMT.  And the peasant top is from that indietutes site, still need to play with the measurements a bit, but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to have some free time now.  I've made 2 purses (for mother's day) and the peasant shirt and shorts this week....it's great to actually be able to you the sewing machine, I just love that thing!



Everything is sooo cute.  I especially like the birthday outfit and the cake is adorable.  Love the "owl" theme too.



Tweevil said:


> My favorite designer is having one too and I am right there with you!
> 
> 
> Love all the dresses, fabrics, cakes and babies on here lately!!  I really need to sew something...
> 
> AND, I am on the cusp of buying a used Saturn Vue... scared because there goes my savings...   I need a newer car but these things freak me out.  Anybody have one?



I am way ahead of you.  I already bought and took advantage of this great sale from my favorite digitizer.  Yay!  

And as for the Saturn Vue.  My daughter has had one for 5 years now.  She loves it.  And I have a Saturn Ion.  I can tell you this.  After several mishaps (one being that I ran into a 400+ lb hog and I was going 45 mph and it only did minor damage to the car) that should have been way worse than they were, we are thankful that we had the Saturns.  They are super great cars.  I would totally get it if I were you.  My Ion will be paid off in August and if I can find a good Vue to buy, that will probably be what I get too.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks to all the enablers on this thread...I guess I'll have to get together with my DIL tonight and see what we can come up with!  

I have to make sure we order before Ms Heather Sue decides to leave on her vacation....


Does anyone know when she is leaving?



Nini


----------



## Tweevil

Granna4679 said:


> If you need another idea on igloo cakes, I made this one a couple years ago when Happy Feet came out for my DGD's birthday party.  I covered it in blue icing and then added the sugar cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the Saturn Vue.  My daughter has had one for 5 years now.  She loves it.  And I have a Saturn Ion.  I can tell you this.  After several mishaps (one being that I ran into a 400+ lb hog and I was going 45 mph and it only did minor damage to the car) that should have been way worse than they were, we are thankful that we had the Saturns.  They are super great cars.  I would totally get it if I were you.  My Ion will be paid off in August and if I can find a good Vue to buy, that will probably be what I get too.



I really like that cake too!  I heart cakes and sewing and woodcrafts and tools and boats and...well the list goes on - I have too many hobbies and not enough space!  LOL

Thanks on the info for the car.  The gentleman said he would get the brakes done for me before I could take receipt of it, I guess there was something rubbing??   You have made my mind feel better!


----------



## McDuck

Sorry for the repost and quoting of oneself (gauche, I know), but I really could use some input.  Thank you!  



McDuck said:


> Loving all the new stuff.  So inspired.
> 
> How inspired?
> 
> Well....
> 
> I actually got to lay out *and* cut out my blouse!  Decided since I have the table and stuff out to go ahead and do DD's dress next and then just focus on assembly and sewing both pieces.
> 
> However, the layout guide for Kaity's dress is confusing me, so would y'all please tell me if you think I am figuring this out correctly.
> 
> What I see on the layout guide...
> It shows two separate sections side by side for the layout I am using. For both, there is a fold at the top and a fold at the bottom with the selvages meeting together.  Kind of like how one might have folded a letter out of a piece of paper to seal it shut with sealing wax in the olden days.
> 
> The first block is the straps and the neckline part on the top fold and the ruffle parts on the bottom fold.  The selvage-meeting line is "higher".
> 
> The block shown beside it is the bodice front and back on the top fold and the top part of the skirt on the bottom fold.  The selvage-meeting line is "lower".
> 
> What I think this translates to...  I fold the fabric to accommodate the first block, pin my pieces down, and then cut this portion away.  Refold the fabric to accommodate the layout of the second block, pin those pieces down, and then I'm good to go?


----------



## NiniMorris

McDuck said:


> Sorry for the repost and quoting of oneself (gauche, I know), but I really could use some input.  Thank you!



From what I am seeing...I think you are right....





***************************


OK guys..I'm really trying to move us along here...but I guess we will wait until the morning to move...I've got to go sew!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> From what I am seeing...I think you are right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***************************
> 
> 
> OK guys..I'm really trying to move us along here...but I guess we will wait until the morning to move...I've got to go sew!
> 
> 
> Nini



Jennie...I'll second that opinion for you, but if you'd like to take a pic so we can confirm it that way, go ahead!

Nini, have fun sewing!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> I completed a bowling shirt for Tyler's big give.  I already posted the tink outfit for his sister Sierra and I will ship them out shortly.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



I LOVE your bowling shirt.  For my last trip to WDW I wanted to use a plain T-shirt and embroider "*I'm Back*" on the back -- sorta subtle.  I was there in February and had a coat on every day as it turned out, but next time. . . .


----------



## McDuck

NiniMorris said:


> From what I am seeing...I think you are right....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Jennie...I'll second that opinion for you, but if you'd like to take a pic so we can confirm it that way, go ahead!



Thanks, Nini and Nanci.  Here's a pic of what I was trying to describe (my camera battery was dead earlier):






So I'm thinking that means pin the pattern down to match the part on the left and cut that block of fabric away, then refold the fabric according to the part on the right, pin those pattern pieces down, and then I'm good to go.

And, for good measure since I had the camera out anyway, the fabric and dress:





And a gratuitous shot of my little princess...playing with the only other thing I've made for her apart from binky clips so far (had taken it down to show friends)  LOL









Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Jennie...yep, fold and cut twice, just like you thought. Pattern piece #4 is 1/2 off at the fold because you only need one.  Pretty fabric and pattern, cuter baby!  My DD had a piece of fabric she'd "talk" to hanging over her playyard rail,  (we had dogs, and she was safer here) your DD just reminded me of that!  It was something my mom had, and Marissa was really attracted to  it, so Mema let her have it, and then made something out of it later when she moved onto more exciting toys.


----------



## McDuck

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Jennie...yep, fold and cut twice, just like you thought. Pattern piece #4 is 1/2 off at the fold because you only need one.  Pretty fabric and pattern, cuter baby!  My DD had a piece of fabric she'd "talk" to hanging over her playyard rail,  (we had dogs, and she was safer here) your DD just reminded me of that!  It was something my mom had, and Marissa was really attracted to  it, so Mema let her have it, and then made something out of it later when she moved onto more exciting toys.



Thanks, Nanci!  And sweet memory; I'm glad you shared it.


----------



## PrincessKell

Granna4679 said:


> If you need another idea on igloo cakes, I made this one a couple years ago when Happy Feet came out for my DGD's birthday party.  I covered it in blue icing and then added the sugar cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How cute is that cake! great idea with the sugar cubes.


----------



## babynala

revrob said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to pop in and post one of my newest creations.
> It's a modified simply sweet bodice (shortened on top as well as the bottom to fit the requested design) - I used knotted ties that slip through button holes on the bodice and an attached apron.  The pants are easy fits with wide ruffles.  This was a request from a friend that likes the look of Matilda Jane designs.


What a great outfit, the colors are perfect for summer and that model is the cutest.



LisaZoe said:


> You mean if the fabric you wanted is dropped, you have to pick something else and not just get a refund? I would not agree to that at all. It's bad enough when something happens like Jessica described and only some of a line gets ordered so you end up with coordinates and not the main print you ordered for them to go with. I know co-ops work well for many people or there wouldn't be so many but some are definitely more organized and managed than others.
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up MUCH too late last night making the skirt but I couldn't wait to see the results.  I learned that the border print won't work as well for smaller sizes, though, so I'm glad I only bought enough for this one skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after doing some measuring yesterday, I realized I wouldn't be able to make the skirt much less full if I want it to be able to slip over hips the size of the measurements I'm using. I think I'll note that if the wearer has smaller hips, she can go down a size or 2 for the back piece as long as the front and back measurements at the waist are still enough to go over her hips. (Hope that makes sense).
> 
> 
> 
> That is very cute. She's always adorable but the colors are perfect for her.


You are quick and the skirt looks great.  Your pattern directions sound like a great compromise to the debate about which skirt was better.  



PrincessKell said:


> Georgia got her first Petti yesterday. Yep, that is right I said first. But better late than never right? SHE LOOOOOOOOVES IT! She even asked me why didn't she have one before. haha First of many I'm sure.


Your daughter looks very happy in her new petti.



Jaylin said:


> Ok, just warning you all, lots of pics to follow.  This is everything I've been up to.  1st b-day, easter outfits, rainy cold spring day outfit, and summer stuff.  Oh, and the purses, love that free pattern from YCMT.  And the peasant top is from that indietutes site, still need to play with the measurements a bit, but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to have some free time now.  I've made 2 purses (for mother's day) and the peasant shirt and shorts this week....it's great to actually be able to you the sewing machine, I just love that thing!


I love the cake and the first birthday outfits.  Your girls are very cute in all your creations.  The purse is very nice too.  



McDuck said:


> And a gratuitous shot of my little princess...playing with the only other thing I've made for her apart from binky clips so far (had taken it down to show friends)  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Your daughter is so cute and your dress is very cute, you have come a long way from making binky clips (was it you that made the Saints clip?, that was probably more complicated then the dress).


----------



## billwendy

So lovin the Peach in the Petti!!!!!!

Shannon - very cute!

Teresa - have a BLAST!!!

Yay on a new big give!! 

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So, we all get a little antsy when we get this close to page 249 right? SO I thought I would post some eye candy for you from the Sis Boom Sale at Jennifer Paganelli's house! I didn't get any pictures today- but I did take these when I was there yesterday- Carla has the pictures of all of us...
Here is room 1- the largest, with ready to go clothes and votives with casey scroll prints wrapped around them





These votives made such a cute display and had little fake lights in them- what a great, no mess idea!




Check out these initial frames- how cute for a baby's room, or a guest room, use your last name...




These are tulle aprons for Ladies- Jennifer excitedly informed me she was doing a pattern for these in her "new book"




I spy a hidden Mickey!










I will do a new post for more photos


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay- part 2...
Another angle in room 2




pretty! pretty!




Little H had to get in on some Sis Boom too!


----------



## McDuck

babynala said:


> Your daughter is so cute and your dress is very cute, you have come a long way from making binky clips (was it you that made the Saints clip?, that was probably more complicated then the dress).



Thank you, and yes, that was me that made the Saints clip!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Little H had to get in on some Sis Boom too!



Love the pics from the sale and studio, but these are my faves: she is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## lovestosew

with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..




































In the mail !!!

Linnette


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovestosew said:


> with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



Linette, I want you to know I mean this in the nicest possible way: ARE YOU NUTS?  Those are awesome!  Sweets, if you can do that with poor eyesight (what's this about a spinal tap?), maybe I should just stop sewing now.  Seriously, please, please do not be disappointed in these- they really, truly are great and the family will LOVE them.


----------



## NaeNae

lovestosew said:


> with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, these are so cute.  You do such great work!  I wish I had a smidgen of your talent!


----------



## kimmylaj

thanks everyone for the compliments on the club penguin stuff.  the sneakers are from the disney store, i just made the shirt to match.  i did make the cake. just back from the party jungle. what a success 25 kids running around like wild, but he had fun


jessica52877 said:


> I  it all! I got Dallas those shoes too! He was so excited! I have been making him a puffle shirt now for a few weeks but hadn't thought to add the fire (I wanted it to match the shoes since we got those and the hat). Super cute!
> 
> I think I need your help making the igloo! DH's birthday is the 19th and I think I just figured out what kind of party he'll have! I want JoJo for my party! If I wait for Dallas' birthday he'll change his mind first!


i know what you mean about changing his mind. ryan asked yesterday if he could change his party to wrestling yeah buddy let me change that igloo to a wrestling ring


PrincessKell said:


> Georgia got her first Petti yesterday. Yep, that is right I said first. But better late than never right? SHE LOOOOOOOOVES IT! She even asked me why didn't she have one before. haha First of many I'm sure.


she looks adorable


----------



## sahm1000

Didn't I ask for everyone to not be to chatty while I was away?    We got back Wednesday evening and I just now caught up.  It was a great trip and as always, I cannot wait to go back!  It had been a year and a half since we were there but I think we will be going back now every year I hope (since the girls are a little older and easier to travel with we can manage it easier)!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!  And hopefully move the thread along a little since we are so close to 249!  I promise to post pics as soon as I download them and tell all of my stories about traveling with my in-laws (you know this has to be good - traveling with in-laws - what was I thinking????).


----------



## littlepeppers

sahm1000 said:


> I promise to post pics as soon as I download them and tell all of my stories about traveling with my in-laws (you know this has to be good - traveling with in-laws - what was I thinking????).



So funny.  I am on FB right now discussing the same thing w/ a friend.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> To people that know me...this is not going to be a surprise...but I HATE to leave a sale on the table!  If there is a sale on something I 'might' need, or something I really want...I have a terrible time walking away from it.
> 
> Well, my favorite digitizer is having a great sale right now...and, while I do have a list of things I want, there is nothing I *need* at the moment...
> 
> It is about to kill me to not use that sale!  She keeps putting new stuff up that I really, really, REALLY want...I just have no plans on where I'll use it!
> 
> Although I do have a grand daughter that will be having a birthday in about  3 months....
> 
> 
> Nini



It's never too late to help stimulate the economy!! Just keep telling yourself that. 



lovestosew said:


> with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



Linette, as usual, everything is gorgeous.


----------



## visitingapril09

ireland_nicole said:


> Linette, I want you to know I mean this in the nicest possible way: ARE YOU NUTS?  Those are awesome!  Sweets, if you can do that with poor eyesight (what's this about a spinal tap?), maybe I should just stop sewing now.  Seriously, please, please do not be disappointed in these- they really, truly are great and the family will LOVE them.



Could not have said it better myself!! Those are fabulous!


----------



## McDuck

lovestosew said:


> with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



The only thing to be disappointed about is not being able to do what you envisioned, because what you have posted is AMAZING!


----------



## jas0202

Non-disney sewing question...
I am going to make some blankets for my youngest DD...problem is she HAS to have a certain kind!    Anyway, the blankets that she has from the store have a certain kind of trim around the outside edge, but the blankets are too small!  So I need to find that trim...it's the knit stuff that is around the collar of a t shirt.  Kind of ribbed, kind of like bias tape...  Anyone know what that's called or if I can buy it somewhere?

She chews on her blankets  and if they aren't edged like this she gets MAD and doesn't sleep!  So, I'll buy the knit material for the blanket and hopefully be able to find this trim and make her some that are her size that aren't chewed bare!  (..and in the meantime, continue to try to keep her from chewing on her blankets like a puppy dog!  )


----------



## ncmomof2

lovestosew said:


> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k184/linnettevl/2010_05070044.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



I love it all!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> If Teresa is leaving, who will switch to a new thread?  Don't we switch at 250 pages?  Not that I think  Teresa should stay home to swithc us, but if she feels the need, i can go in her place!!  You know, just out of friendship



Ok, miss smarty pants!! I'm only in Florida, we have INTERNET here!  I was actually thinking of moving us a few pages early though.... So, be warned!


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


I commented on facebook, too.  But, I just had to tell you again that I love this picture!  She is just the cutest little thing!  Thank you for the tour of beautiful Sis Boom land!!  



lovestosew said:


>


Linnette, you are amazing!  I can't believe you can do all of this without a pattern, when you aren't feel well, and can't see very well!  Wow!   I especially love the Tinkerbell dress.  That style is adorable!



kimmylaj said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments on the club penguin stuff.  the sneakers are from the disney store, i just made the shirt to match.  i did make the cake. just back from the party jungle. what a success 25 kids running around like wild, but he had fun
> 
> i know what you mean about changing his mind. ryan asked yesterday if he could change his party to wrestlingyeah buddy let me change that igloo to a wrestling ring
> 
> she looks adorable


I skipped about 10 pages, so I missed your club penguin stuff. I may have to go back if I have a few minutes!  Tessa tried to change the theme to cheetahs on the morning of her birthday party.  I told her I had already made her a rock 'n roll outfit and she was getting a rock 'n roll cake, whether she wanted it or not!   She loved it once it was done, thankfully for her.  




sahm1000 said:


> Didn't I ask for everyone to not be to chatty while I was away?    We got back Wednesday evening and I just now caught up.  It was a great trip and as always, I cannot wait to go back!  It had been a year and a half since we were there but I think we will be going back now every year I hope (since the girls are a little older and easier to travel with we can manage it easier)!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!  And hopefully move the thread along a little since we are so close to 249!  I promise to post pics as soon as I download them and tell all of my stories about traveling with my in-laws (you know this has to be good - traveling with in-laws - what was I thinking????).



I can't wait to see pictures from your trip!  How exciting that you're thinking of going every year!  Next year you need to go the 2nd week in May so you can see Teresa!  Don't tell me that about the in-laws!  I will be going to Disneyland with the in-laws in 2 weeks (just my brother-in-law and sister-in-law; no parents in-law, though)!


----------



## teresajoy

I'm skimming a lot, but  I saw the Goofy shirt that Ellen made, LOVE it!!
Linnette, your outfits are AMAZING as usual! And, were your ears ringing yesterday??? Bernadette (Lovesdumbo) and I were chatting about you! 
Nicole, thanks for the SisBoom pictures!!! That looks like so much fun!  Did you get to see Carla and her mom? 



jessica52877 said:


> I like Maureen's idea! I'll go instead of Teresa and she can stay home and start the thread! I am sure you are capable Heather, but we don't want to risk it! She was supposed to stop and pick me up anyways, so I'll just send her back home and the kids and I will have fun! Her DH can fish everyday! I am good with that!
> 
> I just  the big gives!



You bguys are just TOOO funny! You know, I TRIED to get the pilot to stop for you, but he just wouldn't!   You know Brian! Yes, I"m sure he is planning on fishing quite a bit. He didn't bring his fishing pole though, so that's odd. 





HeatherSue said:


> I can't wait to see pictures from your trip!  How exciting that you're thinking of going every year!  Next year you need to go the 2nd week in May so you can see Teresa!  Don't tell me that about the in-laws!  I will be going to Disneyland with the in-laws in 2 weeks (just my brother-in-law and sister-in-law; no parents in-law, though)!



Yes, the 2nd week of May!

Brian loves going on vacation with his in-laws!  


Right before we left, I made Thing 1-5 shirts for our Islands of Adventure Day. So, if anyone is a IOA this next week and sees a family of 5, with two little girls in Audrey Butt Ruffle skirts, wearing Thing shirts, please stop me!!


----------



## tricia

:





Granna4679 said:


> .



Super cute cake.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Love all the eye candy in the shop, but the pics with this beautiful baby in them are the best.



lovestosew said:


> with me as usual..... as I did not want to have a spinal tap my eyesight is really bad (blurry) so for Seth give I have to change plans and go with something easy that I will need no pattern for and that I could do in 1 day of sewing ( late as usual) ... so I made simple tops and skirts for the girls and some pants and a tshirt for Seth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mail !!!
> 
> Linnette



Great looking stuff.  I especially like the pants in the last pic.




jas0202 said:


> Non-disney sewing question...
> I am going to make some blankets for my youngest DD...problem is she HAS to have a certain kind!    Anyway, the blankets that she has from the store have a certain kind of trim around the outside edge, but the blankets are too small!  So I need to find that trim...it's the knit stuff that is around the collar of a t shirt.  Kind of ribbed, kind of like bias tape...  Anyone know what that's called or if I can buy it somewhere?
> 
> She chews on her blankets  and if they aren't edged like this she gets MAD and doesn't sleep!  So, I'll buy the knit material for the blanket and hopefully be able to find this trim and make her some that are her size that aren't chewed bare!  (..and in the meantime, continue to try to keep her from chewing on her blankets like a puppy dog!  )




Is that just rib knit?



   Hi Teresa


----------



## teresajoy

So, shall we all hop on the tram and get moving?? No one minds if we are a few pages early? Right?? 

Ok, no pushing, no shoving, as you can see there is plenty of room for everyone:





Ok, let's get going. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36572485&posted=1#post36572485


So, please STOP posting here, and move your quotes and lovely comments (by copying and pasting) to the new thread. 
See you there!​


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tweevil said:


> My favorite designer is having one too and I am right there with you!
> 
> 
> Love all the dresses, fabrics, cakes and babies on here lately!!  I really need to sew something...
> 
> AND, I am on the cusp of buying a used Saturn Vue... scared because there goes my savings...   I need a newer car but these things freak me out.  Anybody have one?



I have one & I LOVE it!  Mine's a 2006 & it's wonderful.  I like that I have room to take all the stuff we need for a week at Disney, but I don't feel like I'm driving a tank.  I also like that I'm going to be able to get 3 carseats in the back.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oops.. sorry. Switching from Chrome to firefox and got on the wrong thread!


----------

